# i7 8700k overclock results and settings



## Asrock Extreme7

]lets share results and settings so we can get the best possible overclock on 9 series cpus


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

just finished build 

delided i7 8700k


----------



## kqpahv

My results:

5.3Ghz @ 1.4V, AVX offset 4, Cache 4.5Ghz - Rock Solid
i7 8700K, delidded, cooled by Noctua U12S








Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7
16GB 3200Mhz CL Memory

https://valid.x86.fr/p3q0dt


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

congrats does your multiplier or volts stepdown


----------



## kqpahv

Nope, locked at that.

I do run it on 5.2Ghz though as there is a massive voltage difference. Only need 1.32v at that speed.

Even boots @ 5.4Ghz but most benches fail.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kqpahv*
> 
> Nope, locked at that.
> 
> I do run it on 5.2Ghz though as there is a massive voltage difference. Only need 1.32v at that speed.
> 
> Even boots @ 5.4Ghz but most benches fail.


What about 5.2Ghz with no AVX offset?


----------



## kqpahv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> What about 5.2Ghz with no AVX offset?


The direct answer is - no, not at that voltage. To be honest have'nt played around with AVX that much as I just dont dont care about it.

Might be possible @ higher volts....


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

first try 5.0Ghz 2.6v 

https://valid.x86.fr/jwv3vv


----------



## Chrisch

Its not a 8700K but maybe also ok for this thread

my daily setting on my 8600K



maximum prime95 non-AVX



and some benchmarks

     

all done with watercooling, cpu is delidded and original tim replaced by liquidmetal.


----------



## chronicfx

Great results on both chips!


----------



## JackCY

My 9 series is running over 9000MHz







But that 8 series looks like people get worse results.


----------



## ucode

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch*
> 
> my daily setting on my 8600K


Awesome result. Almost 200W and only 66C, some great cooling too.


----------



## Leijido

This is off topic but any 8700k owners here have 2 gtx 1080 TIs in sli? I really need to see 8700k sli supported gaming benchmarks at 4k resolution or above before I get one. Stock frequency benchmarks are fine as long as it's for actual games and not Timespy 3d Mark Firestrike etc. Thanks so much and sorry for the trouble


----------



## pluke the 2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> first try 5.0Ghz 2.6v
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jwv3vv


did you try benching or stress testing????? your pictures show you running prime 95 for less than 1 minute. did you also refresh the low/high ?? i'm confused


----------



## pluke the 2

I'll contribute.

NOT STABLE bench conditions using intel extreme tuning utlility: (crashes at 4.8/4.9/5.0 at any voltage below 1.4)

my gaming profile (HASNT CRASHED YET):

delidded 8700k, 4.9ghz, 1.3 vcore, 80c highest temp. kraken x62 cooler on full fan/pump.

MCE OFF. sync all cores, xmp on ddr4 @ 3200 cl16, system voltages and agent are at 1.15. uncore is at 4.7ghz.

i'm using an asus 370 board.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

delidded 8700k, 5.0ghz manual , 1..28 vcore, 65c highest temp. 2x 240 rad gpu in loop

MCE OFF. sync all cores, xmp on ddr4 @ 3200 cl14, system voltages and agent are at auto. uncore is at 4400ghz. not touched yet

i'm using an asus hero 370 board.

just tryed Adaptive Mode but not stable @ 1.31v temp 72 c Load-line Calibration 4
is it best to use manual or Adaptiv


----------



## lolngoway007

Hello i got my 8700k recently and here are my results so far

Corsair 115i. Maximus x hero mobo.

8700k at 4.9ghz 1.28 voltage (manual). Load line calibration at level 6.
Cache untested.

2x8gb ram at 3733hz 16 17 17 39 2N
1.35v 1.225 vccio 1.2375 vccsa

I haven't run aida64 long enough to know if it is stable. But while playing bf1 for about 2 hours i haven't crashed yet.

Temps in aida64 is like 85 degress max.


----------



## lolngoway007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> delidded 8700k, 5.0ghz manual , 1..28 vcore, 65c highest temp. 2x 240 rad gpu in loop
> 
> MCE OFF. sync all cores, xmp on ddr4 @ 3200 cl14, system voltages and agent are at auto. uncore is at 4400ghz. not touched yet
> 
> i'm using an asus hero 370 board.
> 
> just tryed Adaptive Mode but not stable @ 1.31v temp 72 c Load-line Calibration 4
> is it best to use manual or Adaptiv


Careful on auto settings for vccsa and vccio. Mine were were originally 1.37v on auto. Even setting it at a fixed 1.2375 vccsa my AI suite (asus) shows it actually running at 1.272v...


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

ok sorted overclock try for yourself
asus rog hero

my settings are for 5ghz oc voltage and speed step

x50 multi Sync all cores
Adaptive Mode voltage 1.315 Offset 0.05
Set IA AC Load Line to 0.01
Set IA DC Load Line to 0.01
LLC level 5
cpu c states enabled
xmp on ddr4 @ 3200 cl14
windows power plan balanced
prime 95 2 hour
bf1 3 hour
all good



just set cpu vccio to 1.2375
cpu syatem agent to1.15
so far so good




let me know if it works for anybody else


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

new bios out Version

0505
2017/10/168.28 MBytes
ROG MAXIMUS X HERO BIOS 0505
First Release BIOS


----------



## lolngoway007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> new bios out Version
> 
> 0505
> 2017/10/168.28 MBytes
> ROG MAXIMUS X HERO BIOS 0505
> First Release BIOS


Found a link but no changelog details.

https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-X-HERO/HelpDesk_BIOS/?_ga=2.74359378.1742849610.1507904418-1883488823.1507262053


----------



## encrypted11

Your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages are too high for a DDR4-3200 Kit.
Asus's XMP flags are overvolting your IO and SA too aggressively that default at 0.95 and ~1.05V respectively.

For a SR B die 3200 kit it should take you a 0% to under a 10% overvolt in these parameters that'll pass both memtest and gsat.
Intel's datasheet specifies a +-5% tolerance.
https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/8th-gen-processor-family-s-platform-datasheet-vol-1.pdf


----------



## Yetyhunter

Subbed !


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolngoway007*
> 
> Hello i got my 8700k recently and here are my results so far
> 
> Corsair 115i. Maximus x hero mobo.
> 
> 8700k at 4.9ghz 1.28 voltage (manual). Load line calibration at level 6.
> Cache untested.
> 
> 2x8gb ram at 3733hz 16 17 17 39 2N
> 1.35v 1.225 vccio 1.2375 vccsa
> 
> I haven't run aida64 long enough to know if it is stable. But while playing bf1 for about 2 hours i haven't crashed yet.
> 
> Temps in aida64 is like 85 degress max.


Dont expect to ever get it stable using AIDA64, try Realbench


----------



## FarmerAl

Newbie to O/C - Getting a new 8700-K desktop for video editing. Planned config
Asus Prime Z370-A
32 GB DDR4 3200
Samsung 960 M.2 250GB (OS and Programs)
Corsair H115i water cooling

Would like to see all cores near 5Ghz
What are your impressions of Asus Prime m/boards?
All comments welcome
Thanks


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

what do u think i should set at 1.15


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

just set cpu vccio to 1.10
cpu syatem agent to1.05
dose that look ok thanks for help


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerAl*
> 
> Newbie to O/C - Getting a new 8700-K desktop for video editing. Planned config
> Asus Prime Z370-A
> 32 GB DDR4 3200
> Samsung 960 M.2 250GB (OS and Programs)
> Corsair H115i water cooling
> 
> Would like to see all cores near 5Ghz
> What are your impressions of Asus Prime m/boards?
> All comments welcome
> Thanks


Most Asus board historically have been pretty good, that said given this is a new platform there are some issues with early UEFI which will get sorted over time, given what your primary use for your P.C is you should be fine with that board


----------



## encrypted11

Check it with Google StressAppTest via a bootable usb with Linux mint. If the system doesn't crash or spit out errors in a couple of hours, you're good.

Normally, the IO needs less voltage than SA. You might want to begin with (IO).95V + 5% and (SA) 1.05V + 5%. If it fails GSAT, you can consider raising them in smaller increments.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?73665-Our-preferred-memory-stress-test


----------



## encrypted11

If I remembered correctly, my SR B Die CL14 Trident Z 3200 Kit on 1T requires just IO at .95V (stock), SA at 1.07V on a 7700K. Default RAM timings.

Given that CoffeeLake isn't a significant departure from the last gen (2 moar cores though), your yields will likely be close.

The furthest I've tested is 8hr GSAT, no errors.

Edit: This is a good reference.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-intel-ddr4-24-7-memory-stability-thread


----------



## tknight

Been running my 8700K at 5ghz core/ 4.4ghz cache as my daily setup, at 1.23 volts, no AVX offset, not delidded and with XMP 3600 C16 memory settings.

Able to run Realbench v2.56 benchmark, that has full AVX testing and includes Handbrake etc. Max temp is 65 degrees.


----------



## dante`afk

a 20 second benchmark is neither a stability test nor does it show you temperatures under load.

gotta love the ppl doing cpuz validation with 5.3ghz and 1.4v and then saying ROCK SOLID

LUL - no it's not stable buddy.

do prime95 24hour stress test, if no crash then yes, its solid.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Been running my 8700K at 5ghz core/ 4.4ghz cache as my daily setup, at 1.23 volts, no AVX offset, not delidded and with XMP 3600 C16 memory settings.
> 
> Able to run Realbench v2.56 benchmark, that has full AVX testing and includes Handbrake etc. Max temp is 65 degrees.


Run latest Prime95 using small FFTs. My Core i7 6700k before de-lidding always hit 100C+ now it maxes out at 62C


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

try prime 95 for 3 hours and 3-4 hours of bf4 i never get crash or blue screen after that
try Adaptive Mode save energy and processor life working good for me


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> a 20 second benchmark is neither a stability test nor does it show you temperatures under load.
> 
> gotta love the ppl doing cpuz validation with 5.3ghz and 1.4v and then saying ROCK SOLID
> 
> LUL - no it's not stable buddy.
> 
> do prime95 24hour stress test, if no crash then yes, its solid.


Agreed, but he isn't claiming that it is stable at least not that post


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> a 20 second benchmark is neither a stability test nor does it show you temperatures under load.
> 
> gotta love the ppl doing cpuz validation with 5.3ghz and 1.4v and then saying ROCK SOLID
> 
> LUL - no it's not stable buddy.
> 
> do prime95 24hour stress test, if no crash then yes, its solid.


I wasn't doing any stability testing with Realbench benchmark. I was simply showing that it is bench stable at those settings, and it's not delidded and is able to pass AVX load with Handbrake at 5ghz at low voltage, with no AVX offset.

The benchmark does show the max temp the cpu reached during the run.

Besides nowehere does it say this thread is an 8700K stability thread, the title simply states your 8700K overclocks and results, not 24 hour stability testing.


----------



## Champo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch*
> 
> Its not a 8700K but maybe also ok for this thread
> 
> my daily setting on my 8600K
> 
> 
> 
> maximum prime95 non-AVX
> 
> 
> 
> and some benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> all done with watercooling, cpu is delidded and original tim replaced by liquidmetal.


Hey was the delidding worth it? I got my 8600k stable at 5.3ghz at 1.355v sub 70 degrees


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> try Adaptive Mode save energy and processor life working good for me


On which motherboard?


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Champo*
> 
> Hey was the delidding worth it? I got my 8600k stable at 5.3ghz at 1.355v sub 70 degrees


Tried LinX? Without AVX it is no problem, but try LinX and look how far you come


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> On which motherboard?


asus rog hero


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Champo*
> 
> Hey was the delidding worth it? I got my 8600k stable at 5.3ghz at 1.355v sub 70 degrees


delid worth it lower temps always better


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> just finished build
> 
> delided i7 8700k


I really like that EK block... is that what the port area looks like now on their new blocks?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> I really like that EK block... is that what the port area looks like now on their new blocks?


sure is love it 1080ti temp 40s


----------



## lolngoway007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Dont expect to ever get it stable using AIDA64, try Realbench


Oh i didn't know aida64 wasn't good lol is the load too light or something?

Where can i find realbench? Cheers.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolngoway007*
> 
> Oh i didn't know aida64 wasn't good lol is the load too light or something?
> 
> Where can i find realbench? Cheers.


Try this link https://rog.asus.com/articles/news/realbench-v2-43-new-version-available-now/, personally I use both Realbench and OCCT for my stress testing, AIDA64 simply is not very stressful neither is XTU


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Try this link https://rog.asus.com/articles/news/realbench-v2-43-new-version-available-now/, personally I use both Realbench and OCCT for my stress testing, AIDA64 simply is not very stressful neither is XTU


You can get the latest version of Realbench v2.56 from the following link :

RealBench v2.56


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> You can get the latest version of Realbench v2.56 from the following link :
> 
> RealBench v2.56


Yeah just did a quick google search







have not done any stress testing on my 7700K since January this year since I haven't had any stability issues nor do I plan to upgrade to 8700K, seems a bit pointless if you game at 1440P


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yeah just did a quick google search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have not done any stress testing on my 7700K since January this year since I haven't had any stability issues nor do I plan to upgrade to 8700K, seems a bit pointless if you game at 1440P


How is your 7700K going? If I remember correctly, you ended up getting another one from SL, after the first one didn't do 5.2ghz right ?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> How is your 7700K going? If I remember correctly, you ended up getting another one from SL, after the first one didn't do 5.2ghz right ?


Going very well







yeah I had an issue with the first one SL supplied as no matter what I did I couldn't get it stable, in the end it turned out to be an issue with the "adaptive voltage" in the beta UEFI for my Z170 board (SL tested with Z270), nonetheless SL replaced it with an even better CPU with lower Vcore (1.375V vs 1.44V), honestly I cant fault Silicon lottery service


----------



## encrypted11

Here are Asus Elmor's recommendation in regard to proper enablement of C states and HWP/SpeedShift and Adaptive Mode. The correct dials are listed.

They're likely to remain relevant, though the post was made in the context of 100/200 series chipsets.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=474774&postcount=2


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Going very well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I had an issue with the first one SL supplied as no matter what I did I couldn't get it stable, in the end it turned out to be an issue with the "adaptive voltage" in the beta UEFI for my Z170 board (SL tested with Z270), nonetheless SL replaced it with an even better CPU with lower Vcore (1.375V vs 1.44V), honestly I cant fault Silicon lottery service


That's good that they replaced it and gave you an even better one. From the voltages you mention, id say that it would most likely do 5.3-5.4ghz for benching condtions.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That's good that they replaced it and gave you an even better one. From the voltages you mention, id say that it would most likely do 5.3-5.4ghz for benching condtions.


Yeah their service was really good, but no way this 7700K will 5.3Ghz not even for benching, hits the wall hard at [email protected], still it has not degraded in any sort way, probably need at little more voltage than what they used as im running the cache @4.8Ghz and 4 [email protected]







I'm surprised you are upgrading to 8700K?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

price gone up i7 8700k £499 on amazon overclockers where i got mine £398.99 was £358 *** feel like i got good deal:thumb:


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

well turns out was not [email protected] ran prime small ffts for 1 hour error it needed 1.355 in bios to pass small fft temps 70s ho well


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yeah their service was really good, but no way this 7700K will 5.3Ghz not even for benching, hits the wall hard at [email protected], still it has not degraded in any sort way, probably need at little more voltage than what they used as im running the cache @4.8Ghz and 4 [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised you are upgrading to 8700K?


Oh ok I thought seeing it does 5.2ghz at 1.39 volts, then surely it would do 5.3ghz in the 1.4x-1.5 volt range for benching.

I still have my 7700K cpu, but I just wanted to have the 8700K since it now came as a 6 core cpu.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Oh ok I thought seeing it does 5.2ghz at 1.39 volts, then surely it would do 5.3ghz in the 1.4x-1.5 volt range for benching.
> 
> I still have my 7700K cpu, but I just wanted to have the 8700K since it now came as a 6 core cpu.


Nope no such luck but 5.2 is rock solid,yeah I was considering a 8700K and I still might but since I game at 1440P Im not convinced that there is much if anything to gain


----------



## chronicfx

Just swiped an 8700k on newegg. Motherboard recommendations staying under $300 but good quality?? Also where can you buy a delid die mate or whichever delidding tool will work with an 8700k?


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Just swiped an 8700k on newegg. Motherboard recommendations staying under $300 but good quality?? Also where can you buy a delid die mate or whichever delidding tool will work with an 8700k?


If you want motherboard arround 300 check Maximus X Hero or Maximus X Apex.
I think Hero is maybe better if you want better Onboard sound and Premounted I/O Shield.


----------



## Myzc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kqpahv*
> 
> My results:
> 
> 5.3Ghz @ 1.4V, AVX offset 4, Cache 4.5Ghz - Rock Solid
> i7 8700K, delidded, cooled by Noctua U12S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7
> 16GB 3200Mhz CL Memory
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/p3q0dt


Pls can you do cinebencR15.?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> If you want motherboard arround 300 check Maximus X Hero or Maximus X Apex.
> I think Hero is maybe better if you want better Onboard sound and Premounted I/O Shield.


I ordered a hero. My first time with an Asus board, coming from several generations of gigabyte boards. Thanks for the vote!


----------



## Vlada011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I ordered a hero. My first time with an Asus board, coming from several generations of gigabyte boards. Thanks for the vote!


I hope you will like your first ROG board.
I used on their BIOS and can't tolerate differente themes, skins, settings.
I like more to use ASUS Flashback BIOS than normal flashing with EZ Utility similar as other motherboards.
If I need to restore SSD on default settings and delete datas again I use option from BIOS for Erase SSD.

Only is bad because ASUS launch new Maximus X Apex without Supreme FX and without Premounted I/O shiled. SupremeFX Is not necessary for me because I use SBZxR and never any more onboard sound card but I would really like to all mid range and high end ROG motherboards without excuse have protection from electrostatic.
They shouldn't forget to build that for Maximus X Apex.
He should be similar class as Hero, I think cost even more.
Special because Rampage VI Apex my favorite motherboard at the moment don't have Premounted I/O shiled and she cost over 400 euro. With Premounted I/O shiled and angled 24 pin as Crosshair VI Extreme that would be even better motherboard.


----------



## primalfear45365

I just got my 8700k today, installed it and tried running prime.95 for temp check and why would cpuz only shows clock speed at 800 and multiplier set to 8? I'm on a hero board.


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primalfear45365*
> 
> I just got my 8700k today, installed it and tried running prime.95 for temp check and why would cpuz only shows clock speed at 800 and multiplier set to 8? I'm on a hero board.


That is called Intel SpeedStep, it allows your computer to save a ton of power. It should jump up to 4.7Ghz when running Prime95 since Asus has MCE enabled.


----------



## primalfear45365

That's the problem it doesn't move from 800mhz when prime 95 is started.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primalfear45365*
> 
> I just got my 8700k today, installed it and tried running prime.95 for temp check and why would cpuz only shows clock speed at 800 and multiplier set to 8? I'm on a hero board.


Check that the Slow Mode switch is turned off.


----------



## primalfear45365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Check that the Slow Mode switch is tturned off.


Slow mode switch? I've tried setting cores to 46 Manuel and the multiplier still stays at 8 , no clue what to do here. Any other ideals?


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primalfear45365*
> 
> Slow mode switch? I've tried setting cores to 46 Manuel and the multiplier still stays at 8 , no clue what to do here. Any other ideals?


restore bios optimized defaults and boot into windows and check multiplier. If that's good then change vcore and multiplier again and go from there.


----------



## primalfear45365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> restore bios optimized defaults and boot into windows and check multiplier. If that's good then change vcore and multiplier again and go from there.


I've loaded defaults and it's still seems locked at 8 multiplier even if I put a load on cpu,and the slow mode switch is off. could it be a bad board? I know when I received the board it wasn't sealed...


----------



## terrorindeed

Hey everyone. It's been awhile since I posted. I'm in Alberta Canada and was lucky to get the 8700K on launch day through memory express.

After 2 weeks of testing I've got stable 5.0ghz @ manual 1.350 avx 0, Mce off, sync all cores, LLC 5, 4.4ghz cache not delidded, max 81C , 3000mhz cl 16 ram @ 3200mhz cl 17 1.2V ~ Cinebench 1643 ?

I can boot at 5.1 @ 1.42V but Cinebench crashes.

Am I missing anything or is 5.0ghz the best this chip can do? I'm considering delidded , but only if I can squeeze 5.1 or 5.2ghz out of it.

Thanks ! I also updated my signature build info - beastly


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> Hey everyone. It's been awhile since I posted. I'm in Alberta Canada and was lucky to get the 8700K on launch day through memory express.
> 
> After 2 weeks of testing I've got stable 5.0ghz @ manual 1.350 avx 0, Mce off, sync all cores, LLC 5, 4.4ghz cache not delidded, max 81C , 3000mhz cl 16 ram @ 3200mhz cl 17 1.2V ~ Cinebench 1643 ?
> 
> I can boot at 5.1 @ 1.42V but Cinebench crashes.
> 
> Am I missing anything or is 5.0ghz the best this chip can do? I'm considering delidded , but only if I can squeeze 5.1 or 5.2ghz out of it.
> 
> Thanks ! I also updated my signature build info - beastly


You would be suprised by the magic of delidding. With your chip 15-20c cooler that 5.1 might even be stable. If you need 5.1 I would delid. Otherwise stay where you are.


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You would be suprised by the magic of delidding. With your chip 15-20c cooler that 5.1 might even be stable. If you need 5.1 I would delid. Otherwise stay where you are.


After reading this thread I decided to run realbench and now it seems my 5.0gbz isn't stable either. It crashes within 15 seconds.

Cinebench runs fine, multiple runs back to back. Ok the Asus Maximus X Hero Wifi Ac Baird, can anyone else help with my settings to lock in 5.0ghz ?

Thanks


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *primalfear45365*
> 
> Slow mode switch? I've tried setting cores to 46 Manuel and the multiplier still stays at 8 , no clue what to do here. Any other ideals?


Err

-Locate the clear CMOS jumper, or maybe you have a button on the back like my Asus
And factory reset the thing

-Updating the Bios (UEFI)

-No idea how much a hold Windows has over those sleep states
It shouldn't matter, but maybe check the energy plan/ power settings and go for max performance

Frankly it sounds like an early UEFI issue

I couldn't overclock my 7600k with the first UEFI that let me run it in my board, it always stayed at stock Intel specs

Next UEFI release fixed it all

My 2 cents


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> After reading this thread I decided to run realbench and now it seems my 5.0gbz isn't stable either. It crashes within 15 seconds.
> 
> Cinebench runs fine, multiple runs back to back. Ok the Asus Maximus X Hero Wifi Ac Baird, can anyone else help with my settings to lock in 5.0ghz ?
> 
> Thanks


Ohh
15 seconds

RealBench uses blender as part of its stability testing

You might wanna be able to pass this, or never convert a video









Not sure what is there, it's just like Kaby really
All vcore and temps and luck of course
Lower temps, might give better stability, but probably not
But a temp drop would give more temp headroom for more voltage

You already have the cache running at 44, which is stock I think

First I would try and set RAM at 2400 and see if RealBench is still unstable
Or up the voltage for the RAM
Mmm
I'm running my 2400 RAM @3200 CL17 with 1.35v, not 1.2v

Just trying to get variables down a notch


----------



## lolngoway007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolngoway007*
> 
> Hello i got my 8700k recently and here are my results so far
> 
> Corsair 115i. Maximus x hero mobo.
> 
> 8700k at 4.9ghz 1.28 voltage (manual). Load line calibration at level 6.
> Cache untested.
> 
> 2x8gb ram at 3733hz 16 17 17 39 2N
> 1.35v 1.225 vccio 1.2375 vccsa
> 
> I haven't run aida64 long enough to know if it is stable. But while playing bf1 for about 2 hours i haven't crashed yet.
> 
> Temps in aida64 is like 85 degress max.


Been playing some more.. so far iv got it at
4.9ghz @ 1.265v LLC 6
Uncore at 4.7ghz
3900 17-17-17-2N ram @ 1.35v vccio/vccsa @ 1.15v


----------



## primalfear45365

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> Err
> I've tried it won't even run at stock speeds, 800mhz is the best it has since the multiplier is locked at at 8 regardless what I do. Another member here named tonight help me out and I'm RMA the board.
> -Locate the clear CMOS jumper, or maybe you have a button on the back like my Asus
> And factory reset the thing
> 
> -Updating the Bios (UEFI)
> 
> -No idea how much a hold Windows has over those sleep states
> It shouldn't matter, but maybe check the energy plan/ power settings and go for max performance
> 
> Frankly it sounds like an early UEFI issue
> 
> I couldn't overclock my 7600k with the first UEFI that let me run it in my board, it always stayed at stock Intel specs
> 
> Next UEFI release fixed it all
> 
> My 2 cents


It won't even run at stock, the multiplier is stuck at 8 so 800mhz is the best it will do. Another member here Tknight helped me out, I'm going to RMA the board


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> Ohh
> 15 seconds
> 
> RealBench uses blender as part of its stability testing
> 
> You might wanna be able to pass this, or never convert a video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what is there, it's just like Kaby really
> All vcore and temps and luck of course
> Lower temps, might give better stability, but probably not
> But a temp drop would give more temp headroom for more voltage
> 
> You already have the cache running at 44, which is stock I think
> 
> First I would try and set RAM at 2400 and see if RealBench is still unstable
> Or up the voltage for the RAM
> Mmm
> I'm running my 2400 RAM @3200 CL17 with 1.35v, not 1.2v
> 
> Just trying to get variables down a notch


Auto everything 5.0ghz crashes, so I decided to run memtest, All 32GB pass, I then disabled Mce on the board and left everything auto for the 8700k, realbench is running , I have an open cl error dbprogram -42 and the monitor enters power svaemode along with the mouse freezing, before All coming back on, is realbench supposed to freeze the whole system etc?

I'm wondering if my 8700k is a complete dud now


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> Auto everything 5.0ghz crashes, so I decided to run memtest, All 32GB pass, I then disabled Mce on the board and left everything auto for the 8700k, realbench is running , I have an open cl error dbprogram -42 and the monitor enters power svaemode along with the mouse freezing, before All coming back on, is realbench supposed to freeze the whole system etc?
> 
> I'm wondering if my 8700k is a complete dud now


I should also note, at 4.3ghz auto, the vcore is at 1.325


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> I should also note, at 4.3ghz auto, the vcore is at 1.325


Realbench failed , BSOD after 12 minutes. The chip cannot even do stock 4.3ghz in auto everything.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> I should also note, at 4.3ghz auto, the vcore is at 1.325


should not be that high on auto, mine was around 1.1 at auto.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> Realbench failed , BSOD after 12 minutes. The chip cannot even do stock 4.3ghz in auto everything.


I would check and make sure you are running the latest bios for your board.

Reset to factory defaults and try again.


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> should not be that high on auto, mine was around 1.1 at auto.
> 
> I would check and make sure you are running the latest bios for your board.
> 
> Reset to factory defaults and try again.


I'm running the only update 0505. Memory express is going to replace the board but they do not have any 8700K to replace. Hmm


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> I should also note, at 4.3ghz auto, the vcore is at 1.325


When the Hero is all on Auto the 8700k runs at 4.7ghz on all 6 cores and 4.4ghz cache, due to MCE being on by default.

When you are running Realbench, are you monitoring your temperatures and what are they as the stress test is running?

What cooling solution do you have on your cpu, air, AIO or Custom loop?


----------



## linbetwin

So I have an 8700K on a X Hero. I've clocked it to 4900 with a vcore of 1.25. However my VID in HWMonitor is 1.494. Is this safe? I'm even afraid to stress test.

As you can see I'm a n00b OC-er so any help is appreciated.


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> When the Hero is all on Auto the 8700k runs at 4.7ghz on all 6 cores and 4.4ghz cache, due to MCE being on by default.
> 
> When you are running Realbench, are you monitoring your temperatures and what are they as the stress test is running?
> 
> What cooling solution do you have on your cpu, air, AIO or Custom loop?


In a previous post I mentioned I've disabled MCE, hence the stock 4.3ghz All core turbo. Kraken X62, prime 95 failed after 3.5 hours , frozen screen. I rebooted, now I'm stuck in a Error 18 on the board, removed all DIMMS, no luck, reset CKOS. new board tomorrow, I'll update then.

Realbench was at 84C, aida64 was at 70C, Prime95 at 94C


----------



## 113802

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> So I have an 8700K on a X Hero. I've clocked it to 4900 with a vcore of 1.25. However my VID in HWMonitor is 1.494. Is this safe? I'm even afraid to stress test.
> 
> As you can see I'm a n00b OC-er so any help is appreciated.


If vCore is set to "Auto" the voltage will automatically change to a much higher voltage. Dont go above 1.4v for 24/7 use.


----------



## linbetwin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WannaBeOCer*
> 
> If vCore is set to "Auto" the voltage will automatically change to a much higher voltage. Dont go above 1.4v for 24/7 use.


No, I set vcore manually to 1.25, but VID is above 1.4, almost 1.5. Is this normal?


----------



## vestice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> No, I set vcore manually to 1.25, but VID is above 1.4, almost 1.5. Is this normal?


As far as i understand VID is what the chip is asking/thinking it is getting.

A quote from the author of HWinfo - "This has been discussed several times here - VID is not the measured Vcore, but the voltage the CPU requests (and thinks it gets). Some mainboards might apply certain offsets to VID, so the CPU might in fact be getting a different Vcore."


----------



## linbetwin

For people running their 8700K @4,9 GHz and higher, what is your VCore and VID shown by HWMonitor and HWiNFO ? My VCore is around 1.248 and my VID is around 1.45.


----------



## linbetwin

I reverted back to auto freqs with a manual vcore of 1.20, down from 1.25 for my 4.9 OC. But my VID stays unchanged. Can you guys check your VID on Coffee Lake? Maybe monitoring tools do not read voltages correctly on CFL (I've got the latest versions on HWMonitor, HWiNFO and CPU-Z) or maybe this is just what the CPU expects, not a real voltage.


----------



## peter2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> I reverted back to auto freqs with a manual vcore of 1.20, down from 1.25 for my 4.9 OC. But my VID stays unchanged. Can you guys check your VID on Coffee Lake? Maybe monitoring tools do not read voltages correctly on CFL (I've got the latest versions on HWMonitor, HWiNFO and CPU-Z) or maybe this is just what the CPU expects, not a real voltage.


VID is the voltage Intel sets that your chip needs to run stable, and that's really it
gotta remember that voltage can fluctuate, especially on lower end boards, and even on higher end ones (thats what we like to use LLC for), so Intel needs to use some kind of value that's safe
and obviously every chip is different in what voltage it needs for certain frequencies
depending on the version of HWiNFO the VID from kaby was quite wrong, sometimes by a few volts

coffee lake being "new" I wouldn't be surprised if readings are off

anyway

vcore is the actual important value

bit dated, but I dont think anythng has changed

http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained
Quote:


> Is a lower VID better?
> Generally yes, lower VID CPUs overclock more because they tend to come from better batches that need less vcore for higher speeds. The lower vcore causes lower temperatures, which again allow for higher speeds. However, there are always exceptions. Some Q6600's with a VID of 1.10v (So called golden batches) found themselves unable to overclock as far as a CPU with a VID of 1.28750v. The VID was better but the overclock was worse. Some chips are just not as good in overclocking as others.


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> In a previous post I mentioned I've disabled MCE, hence the stock 4.3ghz All core turbo. Kraken X62, prime 95 failed after 3.5 hours , frozen screen. I rebooted, now I'm stuck in a Error 18 on the board, removed all DIMMS, no luck, reset CKOS. new board tomorrow, I'll update then.
> 
> Realbench was at 84C, aida64 was at 70C, Prime95 at 94C


8700K is dead. Memory Express is refunding me and I'm getting another one in their next batch of orders.


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *peter2k*
> 
> VID is the voltage Intel sets that your chip needs to run stable, and that's really it
> gotta remember that voltage can fluctuate, especially on lower end boards, and even on higher end ones (thats what we like to use LLC for), so Intel needs to use some kind of value that's safe
> and obviously every chip is different in what voltage it needs for certain frequencies
> depending on the version of HWiNFO the VID from kaby was quite wrong, sometimes by a few volts
> 
> coffee lake being "new" I wouldn't be surprised if readings are off
> 
> anyway
> 
> vcore is the actual important value
> 
> bit dated, but I dont think anythng has changed
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/665362/vid-voltage-identification-explained


Before my 8700K died, my MAXIMUS X hero was reading a VID even on stock MCE off of 1.43v, Hard to say if it's inaccurste because my CPU actually died and won't post anymore.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> Before my 8700K died, my MAXIMUS X hero was reading a VID even on stock MCE off of 1.43v, Hard to say if it's inaccurste because my CPU actually died and won't post anymore.


That's spooky. Were you running smallFFT? At 5.0 GHz that can pull a scary amount of current. What was your Vcore reading? I know my old ASUS board's Vcore tracked VID very closely.

======================
On the Gigabyte Gaming 7:

VID is 1.30v
DVID is +90mV
1 sensor reads 1.40-1.45v, occasionally 2.45v (lol)
other sensor reads 1.40

Currently running 5.0GHz without offset. Unreal Engine has some AVX instructions, so offset is no go.

Has anyone played with the per-core max turbo?


----------



## CT007

Which board(s) should I get for a solid 5GHz OC (w/Kraken X62)?

Expensive:
- Gigabyte AUROS Gaming 7
- ASUS Maximus X Hero
- ASRock Professional Gaming i7

Budget:
- ASRock Fatal1ty K6
- ASRock Extreme4
- ASRock Killer


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> That's spooky. Were you running smallFFT? At 5.0 GHz that can pull a scary amount of current. What was your Vcore reading? I know my old ASUS board's Vcore tracked VID very closely.
> 
> ======================
> On the Gigabyte Gaming 7:
> 
> VID is 1.30v
> DVID is +90mV
> 1 sensor reads 1.40-1.45v, occasionally 2.45v (lol)
> other sensor reads 1.40
> 
> Currently running 5.0GHz without offset. Unreal Engine has some AVX instructions, so offset is no go.
> 
> Has anyone played with the per-core max turbo?


Yeah I was on small FFT when it died. Less than 3 hours run time and the Hero X gave me a error 18 loop. Vcore was set to auto (1.395). I had a feeling the chip was a dud, so I purposefully ran everything stock (auto) with MCE disabled to get the stock only all core turbo of 4.3ghz. It was a defective chip for sure.

So now I wait........


----------



## Recipe7

You all are making me regret doing my first loop a few weeks ago with my X99 build. Should have waited for the 8700k


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> You all are making me regret doing my first loop a few weeks ago with my X99 build. Should have waited for the 8700k


All that loop should transfer over to the 8700k stuff unless it's a uniblock


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> All that loop should transfer over to the 8700k stuff unless it's a uniblock


That's a good point. I checked ekwb and my cpu block (not a monoblock) is compatible.

I just hope I can get a buyer for this setup of mine.


----------



## Exilon

These things pull way too much power with the 256-bit FMA units running full blast.

I've set a power limit on mine such that the CPU doesn't just go wild.



XTU is surprisingly usable once I dial in the LLC settings in the UEFI. Being able to adjust the VID is great since I can just tell the UEFI to track the VID instead of running offsets. I was hoping this would fix the package power reading, but it's still 50W below expected.


----------



## Toxsick

Checked in aida64, and my VID is 1.387v.

The vcore is around .1.272v(1.28) with a 5Ghz. ( no delid )


----------



## vestice

https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Question-About-VIDs-and-Vcore

If you read the 2nd post there's the author of HWInfo mentioning what VID is. Doesn't sound like VID is a number you can rely on to be the actual voltages the chip gets when you use manual voltage settings.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vestice*
> 
> https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-Question-About-VIDs-and-Vcore
> 
> If you read the 2nd post there's the author of HWInfo mentioning what VID is. Doesn't sound like VID is a number you can rely on to be the actual voltages the chip gets when you use manual voltage settings.


Correct, it depends entirely on the motherboard. VID can be interpreted as the requested voltage from the CPU. The VRMs don't have to honor it.

My gigabyte board has two options from what I see:

Constant voltage w/ adjustable LLC
VID + offset w/ adjustable LLC
There's also the internal AD/DC load line that adjusts VID based on current draw. External LLC can also cause actual Vcore to drift away from this VID depending on the settings.

On my board with AD/DC load line at .01mOhm ( no droop ) and external LLC at high, I'm getting Vcore of VID - 20mV at full load when using 0 offset.


----------



## vestice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Correct, it depends entirely on the motherboard. VID can be interpreted as the requested voltage from the CPU. The VRMs don't have to honor it.
> 
> My gigabyte board has two options from what I see:
> 
> Constant voltage w/ adjustable LLC
> VID + offset w/ adjustable LLC
> There's also the internal AD/DC load line that adjusts VID based on current draw. External LLC can also cause actual Vcore to drift away from this VID depending on the settings.
> 
> On my board with AD/DC load line at .01mOhm ( no droop ) and external LLC at high, I'm getting Vcore of VID - 20mV at full load when using 0 offset.


Mhmm I think I have sorta the same settings.

I am currently running Manual with lvl 5 LLC. (Maybe settings might differ since I have an ASRock board.)
But I must admit I am having trouble getting a more accurate feel of what kind of voltages that's actually running into the chip.
VID is sometimes pretty high, but that shouldn't be my voltages as mine is set to manual.
For cpu-z it shows me the same as what I have in the bios. (I run 1.2 in bios).

Maybe you or someone could shed some light on whats the best to look at.
And is Offset mode better for saving? Should it downvolt mroe and thus save the chip more when there's less load?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vestice*
> 
> Mhmm I think I have sorta the same settings.
> 
> I am currently running Manual with lvl 5 LLC. (Maybe settings might differ since I have an ASRock board.)
> But I must admit I am having trouble getting a more accurate feel of what kind of voltages that's actually running into the chip.
> VID is sometimes pretty high, but that shouldn't be my voltages as mine is set to manual.
> For cpu-z it shows me the same as what I have in the bios. (I run 1.2 in bios).
> 
> Maybe you or someone could shed some light on whats the best to look at.
> And is Offset mode better for saving? Should it downvolt mroe and thus save the chip more when there's less load?


I don't know how CPU-Z selects which sensor to read. I've seen it read VID or one of the Vcore sensor on my motherboard.

By using manual Vcore, your VRMs are ignoring the VID and applying a constant voltages to the Vcc pins. This increases idle power a bit and load power at lower LLC levels (non-AVX VID seems to be lower than AVX VID).

For maximum efficiency, you would need to use offset mode which makes the VRM output VID + offset.

AC/DC Load Line (mohms) affects the negative slope of VID when CPU load increases. You can actually calculate the VID . At .01 mohms, the slope is pretty much flat at 1mV VID drop/100A. This slope is actually useful because you can let the CPU request a higher voltage at low load so that it can sustain a voltage dip when AVX kicks in.

I don't know Asrock boards, but on most boards I'd expect to see a Vcore sensor.


----------



## encrypted11

I remember this is how you'd check default CPU VID within an asus board's bios if that's what you're looking for

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=480258&postcount=233

It should read 1.132, 1.168, 1.184, 1.216... 1.296 etc..

If it reads something outlandish like 1.4 that's probably not the default and contains influence from the board.


----------



## vestice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I don't know how CPU-Z selects which sensor to read. I've seen it read VID or one of the Vcore sensor on my motherboard.
> 
> By using manual Vcore, your VRMs are ignoring the VID and applying a constant voltages to the Vcc pins. This increases idle power a bit and load power at lower LLC levels (non-AVX VID seems to be lower than AVX VID).
> 
> For maximum efficiency, you would need to use offset mode which makes the VRM output VID + offset.
> 
> AC/DC Load Line (mohms) affects the negative slope of VID when CPU load increases. You can actually calculate the VID . At .01 mohms, the slope is pretty much flat at 1mV VID drop/100A. This slope is actually useful because you can let the CPU request a higher voltage at low load so that it can sustain a voltage dip when AVX kicks in.
> 
> I don't know Asrock boards, but on most boards I'd expect to see a Vcore sensor.


Mhmm I think I understand. Say my vid is around 1.4 then I would apply and offset of 0.2 to reach my current maximum voltages of 1.2.
As for the AC/DC Load Line I haven't gone into depth with that on my mobo maybe I'll pm you about it once I've tested around with using offset first.
(There is a vcore sensor shown in HWInfo at the mobo section. But it displays 0.6 so I think it might be misnamed and isn't the correct sensor naming.)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> I remember this is how you'd check default CPU VID within an asus board's bios if that's what you're looking for
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=480258&postcount=233
> 
> It should read 1.132, 1.168, 1.184, 1.216... 1.296 etc..
> 
> If it reads something outlandish like 1.4 that's probably not the default and contains influence from the board.


So if I was to use this I would change my clocks after resetting to defaults? As VID changes according to the clock setting if I am not understand VID wrong that is.


----------



## encrypted11

See 7.4 for default VID.
This part of the datasheet isn't present in all series of CPUs.

https://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/documents/datasheets/2nd-gen-core-desktop-vol-1-datasheet.pdf


----------



## Toxsick

vcore is set at 1.280v, stays stable around it.

Here is my VID, seems rather high under load, or gaming, max as of now seems to be 1.32VID, after checking bios.


----------



## hutt132

Finally getting my 8700k today and have an Asus Maximus Hero board. Have a few questions regarding overclocking as things have changed over the years.

- Is vcore offset mode still the best to use, or do people recommend adaptive now?
- What LLC level should I use?
- Which version of prime95 is recommended?
- Does changing cache ratio make a big difference in regards to performance and difficulty getting stable?

Open to any other tips and hidden settings as well. Thanks!


----------



## osb40000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vestice*
> 
> Mhmm I think I have sorta the same settings.
> 
> I am currently running Manual with lvl 5 LLC. (Maybe settings might differ since I have an ASRock board.)
> But I must admit I am having trouble getting a more accurate feel of what kind of voltages that's actually running into the chip.
> VID is sometimes pretty high, but that shouldn't be my voltages as mine is set to manual.
> For cpu-z it shows me the same as what I have in the bios. (I run 1.2 in bios).
> 
> Maybe you or someone could shed some light on whats the best to look at.
> And is Offset mode better for saving? Should it downvolt mroe and thus save the chip more when there's less load?


Which BIOS version are you on? The Beta bios fro Asrock specifically addresses LLC issues.


----------



## vestice

I am running the new version thank you.

It's not really because I have issues more asking about guidelines


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hutt132*
> 
> Finally getting my 8700k today and have an Asus Maximus Hero board. Have a few questions regarding overclocking as things have changed over the years.
> 
> - Is vcore offset mode still the best to use, or do people recommend adaptive now?
> - What LLC level should I use?
> - Which version of prime95 is recommended?
> - Does changing cache ratio make a big difference in regards to performance and difficulty getting stable?
> 
> Open to any other tips and hidden settings as well. Thanks!


1. Adaptive is more common now as it allows for slightly lower idle temps.
2. Try LLC level 4 or 5 and see what the voltage is under load, adjust if necessary.
3. Not sure about Prime95 as a stability test, most people use Realbench or OCCT these days.
4. Each extra 100Mhz clock speed results in roughly an extra 2% in performance, obviously the higher you go it becomes more difficult to get stability depending on the CPU. In the real world cache speed makes very little difference but it is noticeable on certain benchmarks like Cinebench, that said you should be able to get stability if you set cache to be roughly 400Mhz below core speed, once again depends on the CPU, some will run at one to one.


----------



## kc31

I've always been unlucky so let me ruin the stats for future people to see.

setup:
8700k not deluded
asrock k6 z370
noctua dh-n15s
skill tridents 16gb 16/16/16/36 @ 3200mhz

I've tried various things, but these seem to be what are "stable ish"

4.9ghz + stock 4.3 cache + 3 avx offset
offset voltage: -100 to -30, still playing around here. Seems under load at -100 offset, it seems to run at 1.238~1.246v under load
I've also tried using manual vcore around 1.265 ~1.3 which sort of seems stable.
definition of stable: have ran real bench for around 30mins-1hr. I have not had time to test for longer periods of time. Going to do that later once I find a nice balance the offset/LLC

LLC is at level two, which is at the second highest level (from 1 to 5).
dram voltage = 1.35
vccio = 0.95
vccst = 1
vacs = 1.1
vccpll = auto, defaults to 1.2v
rest un touched

I seem to be getting around 80 degrees under real bench and the custom x264 loops from the kaby lake overclock guide. Ive only ran real bench for less than 1 hour max because I've been busy

Completely impossible to get 5ghz. I've tried playing around with literally ever setting, and the closest I've gotten was putting my manual vcore at 1.325 (100% LLC) with 3 avx offset and the temperatures were hovering the high 80's low 90's. Any less voltage than 1.325 (regardless of max LLC) will not even pass Cinebench.

Couple of questions to ask.

1) seems like I lost the silicon lottery for sure, at least its below average. I've seen so many people posting 5ghz+ with sub 1.3v. Agree/disagree?
2) my offset is weird. It has some elements of adaptive voltage, where it can power down to around 0.7v, but stays around the 1.26 - 1.31 range. I would like to avoid manual vcore so the cpu doesn't run at max voltages at all times. Given this, is it better to run a higher LLC, (80 or 100%) LLC with a higher offset or to have a weaker LLC (50-70%) and a smaller offset? Are there harmful effects of running high LLC even with low voltages (less than 1.3)?

Ex: 1.328v normal, drop to 1.248v during load (LLC 3/4) vs something like 1.298 drop to 1.278v LLC2

3) any reason everyone seems to be using 3 for avx offset? I notice when I play league/pubg my cores don't run at 4.9, and run at 4.6 instead. I didn't know league used avx... Is there something wrong here?


----------



## osb40000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> I've always been unlucky so let me ruin the stats for future people to see.
> 
> setup:
> 8700k not deluded
> asrock k6 z370
> noctua dh-n15s
> skill tridents 16gb 16/16/16/36 @ 3200mhz
> 
> I've tried various things, but these seem to be what are "stable ish"
> 
> 4.9ghz + stock 4.3 cache + 3 avx offset
> offset voltage: -100 to -30, still playing around here. Seems under load at -100 offset, it seems to run at 1.238~1.246v under load
> I've also tried using manual vcore around 1.265 ~1.3 which sort of seems stable.
> definition of stable: have ran real bench for around 30mins-1hr. I have not had time to test for longer periods of time. Going to do that later once I find a nice balance the offset/LLC
> 
> LLC is at level two, which is at the second highest level (from 1 to 5).
> dram voltage = 1.35
> vccio = 0.95
> vccst = 1
> vacs = 1.1
> vccpll = auto, defaults to 1.2v
> rest un touched
> 
> I seem to be getting around 80 degrees under real bench and the custom x264 loops from the kaby lake overclock guide. Ive only ran real bench for less than 1 hour max because I've been busy
> 
> Completely impossible to get 5ghz. I've tried playing around with literally ever setting, and the closest I've gotten was putting my manual vcore at 1.325 (100% LLC) with 3 avx offset and the temperatures were hovering the high 80's low 90's. Any less voltage than 1.325 (regardless of max LLC) will not even pass Cinebench.
> 
> Couple of questions to ask.
> 
> 1) seems like I lost the silicon lottery for sure, at least its below average. I've seen so many people posting 5ghz+ with sub 1.3v. Agree/disagree?
> 2) my offset is weird. It has some elements of adaptive voltage, where it can power down to around 0.7v, but stays around the 1.26 - 1.31 range. I would like to avoid manual vcore so the cpu doesn't run at max voltages at all times. Given this, is it better to run a higher LLC, (80 or 100%) LLC with a higher offset or to have a weaker LLC (50-70%) and a smaller offset? Are there harmful effects of running high LLC even with low voltages (less than 1.3)?
> 
> Ex: 1.328v normal, drop to 1.248v during load (LLC 3/4) vs something like 1.298 drop to 1.278v LLC2
> 
> 3) any reason everyone seems to be using 3 for avx offset? I notice when I play league/pubg my cores don't run at 4.9, and run at 4.6 instead. I didn't know league used avx... Is there something wrong here?


Are you using the beta bios?


----------



## kc31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osb40000*
> 
> Are you using the beta bios?


I've tried 1.0, 1.10 and beta 1.1.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

try 1.35-1.36 on vcore for 5ghz


----------



## kc31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> try 1.35-1.36 on vcore for 5ghz


Gonna try, but hard since I'm at 90s at 1.325 for 4.9ghz 3 avx offset in x264 and realbench

I ran realbench/x264 at 4.9ghz + 3 avx offset and my vcore was at 1.32v but would drop to around 1.264v (rare minimums at 1.243). This was stable after running for 1.5 hrs each

I noticed if I set a high vcore manually, if my LLC is weak (3-5) my voltage could drop from something like 1.35v to 1.28v, and stay at 1.28v during full load. Is this effects of vdroop? I thought the voltage is supposed to go back to full vcore once it's been on looad after a while

It feels like My motherboard's LLC is broken. Max LLC makes it stay at 100% manual vcore though, so maybe not? (they supposedly patched it)

My cpu also seems sort of bad as it requires such 1.325 to even pass cb ... any lower wouldn't pass it


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> It feels like My motherboard's LLC is broken. Max LLC makes it stay at 100% manual vcore though, so maybe not? (they supposedly patched it)


And your motheeboard is? Add the system specs so it will show in all your posts.


----------



## doox00

I have my 8700k delidded, asus rog hero motherboard and h115i aio. I am currently at 5.3 ghz in offset mode of +.15 and llc at 4. I have run prime95 version 26.6 small fft for about an hour, temps are in the upper 80's though. hwmonitor shows vid at 1.28 and vcore at only .744 for some reason.

Definitely needs work, temps are to high and need to run real bench stress test for a few hours as well after I can figure out how to get temps down some.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 3. Not sure about Prime95 as a stability test, most people use Realbench or OCCT these days.


Prime95 26.6 with 1344K for 2 hours testing is what ppl still use. This version doesn't have avx so it is a stability test useful for who doesnt do video encoding (i.e. the majority







).


----------



## Drokien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> Gonna try, but hard since I'm at 90s at 1.325 for 4.9ghz 3 avx offset in x264 and realbench
> 
> I ran realbench/x264 at 4.9ghz + 3 avx offset and my vcore was at 1.32v but would drop to around 1.264v (rare minimums at 1.243). This was stable after running for 1.5 hrs each
> 
> I noticed if I set a high vcore manually, if my LLC is weak (3-5) my voltage could drop from something like 1.35v to 1.28v, and stay at 1.28v during full load. Is this effects of vdroop? I thought the voltage is supposed to go back to full vcore once it's been on looad after a while
> 
> It feels like My motherboard's LLC is broken. Max LLC makes it stay at 100% manual vcore though, so maybe not? (they supposedly patched it)
> 
> My cpu also seems sort of bad as it requires such 1.325 to even pass cb ... any lower wouldn't pass it


I reckon it has something to do with our motherboards because I have the same situation with my 8700k in a Asrock z370 extreme4

I can do 5ghz with LLC maxed out (I believe, asrock uses different levels for LLC, I believe 1 = max, 5 = minimum) on 1.350v, temps go to ~90's, haven't delidded yet. Using a 360mm cooler(fractal design celsius s36)

Would love to get some help (I'm a OC noob and all guides in combination with the ASrock bios don't make sense to me)


----------



## venomousdesigns

Reading all these 'issues' with Asrock boards has me worried, my system is about to ship out tomorrow with a Asock K6 - I still have an opportunity to switch it for something else, but here in my country the Asus Hero is around $150USD more.

Never had an Asrock board, and they normally quick with BIOS updates/support?

Also anyone running Samsung Die-B dual-rank G.Skill (2x16GB) RAM. I'm starting to worry if I should of just gone with 16GB single4-ranked...


----------



## kc31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drokien*
> 
> I reckon it has something to do with our motherboards because I have the same situation with my 8700k in a Asrock z370 extreme4
> 
> I can do 5ghz with LLC maxed out (I believe, asrock uses different levels for LLC, I believe 1 = max, 5 = minimum) on 1.350v, temps go to ~90's, haven't delidded yet. Using a 360mm cooler(fractal design celsius s36)
> 
> Would love to get some help (I'm a OC noob and all guides in combination with the ASrock bios don't make sense to me)


my apologies, relatively new to the forms. I've added a small description but will add a better one after work

My motherboard is the asrock k6 fatality z370


----------



## kc31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drokien*
> 
> I reckon it has something to do with our motherboards because I have the same situation with my 8700k in a Asrock z370 extreme4
> 
> I can do 5ghz with LLC maxed out (I believe, asrock uses different levels for LLC, I believe 1 = max, 5 = minimum) on 1.350v, temps go to ~90's, haven't delidded yet. Using a 360mm cooler(fractal design celsius s36)
> 
> Would love to get some help (I'm a OC noob and all guides in combination with the ASrock bios don't make sense to me)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drokien*
> 
> I reckon it has something to do with our motherboards because I have the same situation with my 8700k in a Asrock z370 extreme4
> 
> I can do 5ghz with LLC maxed out (I believe, asrock uses different levels for LLC, I believe 1 = max, 5 = minimum) on 1.350v, temps go to ~90's, haven't delidded yet. Using a 360mm cooler(fractal design celsius s36)
> 
> Would love to get some help (I'm a OC noob and all guides in combination with the ASrock bios don't make sense to me)


I agree with you. with my k6 fatality, i don't seem to get much success without ridiculously high LLCs at 1 or 2. Really hoping its a motherboard issue thats causing these issues, but i've been told to not expect drastic changes with increases in performance. I think we use similar(same?) bios, because the specs on our motherboards are virtually the same, and the update dates are identical.

You actually seem to be getting fairly similar performance as me, except i haven't been able to confirm 1.35v is stable for me at 5ghz. Are you using any avx offset?


----------



## kc31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> I have my 8700k delidded, asus rog hero motherboard and h115i aio. I am currently at 5.3 ghz in offset mode of +.15 and llc at 4. I have run prime95 version 26.6 small fft for about an hour, temps are in the upper 80's though. hwmonitor shows vid at 1.28 and vcore at only .744 for some reason.
> 
> Definitely needs work, temps are to high and need to run real bench stress test for a few hours as well after I can figure out how to get temps down some.


seems like everyone is having weird vcore readings, i've been able to get more realistic numbers with hwmonitor's vcore but for some reason, my hwinfo64 reports exactly half of hwmonitor's amount

Not sure if I should be overclocking when i'm not sure about the voltage numbers... but the temps are hovering 70-80s (sometimes low 90s for higher voltages) so I think i'm good?


----------



## Drokien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> seems like everyone is having weird vcore readings, i've been able to get more realistic numbers with hwmonitor's vcore but for some reason, my hwinfo64 reports exactly half of hwmonitor's amount
> 
> Not sure if I should be overclocking when i'm not sure about the voltage numbers... but the temps are hovering 70-80s (sometimes low 90s for higher voltages) so I think i'm good?


I've decided just to go with full (level 1) LLC because I can't do anything above 4.7 otherwise and without LLC my voltage under load is way below what I set as vcore in the bios.

Currently been running prime95 for 30 minutes on 5ghz, 1.325v LLC (asrock) lvl 1(100%), highest temps 70-74, one on 76 but mostly they're hovering in 60-70 bracket.

Once again, I'm a total OC noob, only got my 8700k yesterday and been researching for the past week but there's hardly any info on Asrock boards so if there's an expert out there, don't be shy!









EDIT: Crashed at 1.325v, running 1.335v now.

Edit2: So far so good on 1.1335v on 5Ghz with LLC on Asrock lvl 1


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> Gonna try, but hard since I'm at 90s at 1.325 for 4.9ghz 3 avx offset in x264 and realbench
> 
> I ran realbench/x264 at 4.9ghz + 3 avx offset and my vcore was at 1.32v but would drop to around 1.264v (rare minimums at 1.243). This was stable after running for 1.5 hrs each
> 
> I noticed if I set a high vcore manually, if my LLC is weak (3-5) my voltage could drop from something like 1.35v to 1.28v, and stay at 1.28v during full load. Is this effects of vdroop? I thought the voltage is supposed to go back to full vcore once it's been on looad after a while
> 
> It feels like My motherboard's LLC is broken. Max LLC makes it stay at 100% manual vcore though, so maybe not? (they supposedly patched it)
> 
> My cpu also seems sort of bad as it requires such 1.325 to even pass cb ... any lower wouldn't pass it


time to delid i need 1.355 llc 5 @5ghz temps never go over 70 adaptive mode
sell your borad


----------



## Chrisch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> 3) any reason everyone seems to be using 3 for avx offset? I notice when I play league/pubg my cores don't run at 4.9, and run at 4.6 instead. I didn't know league used avx... Is there something wrong here?


Its actually a bug (i hope), i see this a few days ago and it doesnt depend on the motherboard (its with my fatality K9 and with my Maximus X Hero).

If you use a offset the core clock goes down to the offset frequency, tested it with BF1, PUBG, CS:GO, Rust and Portal 2.

Btw @ topic

got a new 8700K today, 5GHz prime (avx) without delid


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch*
> 
> Its actually a bug (i hope), i see this a few days ago and it doesnt depend on the motherboard (its with my fatality K9 and with my Maximus X Hero).
> 
> If you use a offset the core clock goes down to the offset frequency, tested it with BF1, PUBG, CS:GO, Rust and Portal 2.
> 
> Btw @ topic
> 
> got a new 8700K today, 5GHz prime (avx) without delid


y use avx


----------



## Chrisch

because i want stability and no offset. whats happen with offset can you read in my post


----------



## kc31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> time to delid i need 1.355 llc 5 @5ghz temps never go over 70 adaptive mode
> sell your borad


.. sell my board? Are you saying it's because of the vdroop?


----------



## CT007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> .. sell my board? Are you saying it's because of the vdroop?


From another site... "The issue is fixed now with the latest bios today. Vcore stays steady when I leave LLC on auto." (garm, Oct 17)


----------



## Yetyhunter

Can someone explain what is AVX offset ? I haven't OC a cpu since my 2500k. I will be receiveing my 8700k this weekend along with the STRIX E board from Asus. Is it a good board for overclocking ?


----------



## gigolobob

I haven't been keeping up with the thread. What are the "issues" with the Asrock board?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Can someone explain what is AVX offset ? I haven't OC a cpu since my 2500k. I will be receiveing my 8700k this weekend along with the STRIX E board from Asus. Is it a good board for overclocking ?


AVX offset tells the CPU to downclock by what you set the AVX offset to, eg: say you set multiplier to give you 5Ghz with an AVX offset of 2, this means the CPU will run at 5Ghz when there is load without AVX instruction set being used but will only run at 4.8Ghz when there is an AVX instruction set load. AVX is one of the instruction sets that generates the most heat.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> .. sell my board? Are you saying it's because of the vdroop?


sounds like it but maybe fixed with new bios update good look


----------



## CallsignVega

Never cared for dynamic CPU frequencies and Vcores. Set that baby up for max power 24/7 never had any issues.


----------



## hutt132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 1. Adaptive is more common now as it allows for slightly lower idle temps.
> 2. Try LLC level 4 or 5 and see what the voltage is under load, adjust if necessary.
> 3. Not sure about Prime95 as a stability test, most people use Realbench or OCCT these days.
> 4. Each extra 100Mhz clock speed results in roughly an extra 2% in performance, obviously the higher you go it becomes more difficult to get stability depending on the CPU. In the real world cache speed makes very little difference but it is noticeable on certain benchmarks like Cinebench, that said you should be able to get stability if you set cache to be roughly 400Mhz below core speed, once again depends on the CPU, some will run at one to one.


Thank you for the tips!

I turned XMP on, MCE off, set LLC to 5, and tried a 5GHz overclock, but still can't get it stable and I'm hitting 1.38v vcore.

I'm still new to all these settings offered now, so I need to see exactly which settings I should change when overclocking, because right now almost all are on Auto. Would turning C-states off help hit 5Ghz stable at all?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hutt132*
> 
> Thank you for the tips!
> 
> I turned XMP on, MCE off, set LLC to 5, and tried a 5GHz overclock, but still can't get it stable and I'm hitting 1.38v vcore.
> 
> I'm still new to all these settings offered now, so I need to see exactly which settings I should change when overclocking, because right now almost all are on Auto. Would turning C-states off help hit 5Ghz stable at all?


I dont know which board you have? Some boards with early UEFI do have issues with LLC and with adaptive voltage. I would try fixed voltage first of 1.38V with LLC level 5 and watch with monitoring software what the voltage is under load with say Realbench for example also keep an eye on temps. It is entirely possible your particular CPU may not be able to do 5Ghz, silicon lottery still applies to this generation of CPU's and always will.


----------



## Ky0sHiR0

https://i.imgur.com/P1SqNyn.jpg

According to this 5 GHz @ 1,235 V (max) delidded
Gigabyte 'Adaptive' mode (dynamic offset but VID set from XTU)
Prime 26.6 SmallFFT for 6 h
I think it's time to push it further


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I don't know how CPU-Z selects which sensor to read. I've seen it read VID or one of the Vcore sensor on my motherboard.
> 
> By using manual Vcore, your VRMs are ignoring the VID and applying a constant voltages to the Vcc pins. This increases idle power a bit and load power at lower LLC levels (non-AVX VID seems to be lower than AVX VID).
> 
> For maximum efficiency, you would need to use offset mode which makes the VRM output VID + offset.
> 
> AC/DC Load Line (mohms) affects the negative slope of VID when CPU load increases. You can actually calculate the VID . At .01 mohms, the slope is pretty much flat at 1mV VID drop/100A. This slope is actually useful because you can let the CPU request a higher voltage at low load so that it can sustain a voltage dip when AVX kicks in.
> 
> I don't know Asrock boards, but on most boards I'd expect to see a Vcore sensor.


Hi, what happens then with a manual voltage (ex. 1165 mv) and an ac/dc loadline of 125 mohms? (AC=125, DC=125?).


----------



## roona

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch*
> 
> Its actually a bug (i hope), i see this a few days ago and it doesnt depend on the motherboard (its with my fatality K9 and with my Maximus X Hero).
> 
> If you use a offset the core clock goes down to the offset frequency, tested it with BF1, PUBG, CS:GO, Rust and Portal 2.
> 
> Btw @ topic
> 
> got a new 8700K today, 5GHz prime (avx) without delid


I'm curious, what cooler are you using on that?


----------



## Chrisch

I have a custom watercooling, Heatkiller IV Pro and a 480mm radiator.

Btw result after delid


----------



## kc31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch*
> 
> Its actually a bug (i hope), i see this a few days ago and it doesnt depend on the motherboard (its with my fatality K9 and with my Maximus X Hero).
> 
> If you use a offset the core clock goes down to the offset frequency, tested it with BF1, PUBG, CS:GO, Rust and Portal 2.
> 
> Btw @ topic
> 
> got a new 8700K today, 5GHz prime (avx) without delid


turns out pubg and csgo use AVX instructions. THat explains why my core speeds go down when playing them.

Weird thing is that league of legends also didn't go all the way either, and i don't think League of Legends goes uses AVX at all..


----------



## Chrisch

They dont use avx except there was a Patch the last 2 weeks on all games.

With my SKL-X platform there were no problem, it uses allways the non-AVX ratio.


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drokien*
> 
> I've decided just to go with full (level 1) LLC because I can't do anything above 4.7 otherwise and without LLC my voltage under load is way below what I set as vcore in the bios.
> 
> Currently been running prime95 for 30 minutes on 5ghz, 1.325v LLC (asrock) lvl 1(100%), highest temps 70-74, one on 76 but mostly they're hovering in 60-70 bracket.
> 
> Once again, I'm a total OC noob, only got my 8700k yesterday and been researching for the past week but there's hardly any info on Asrock boards so if there's an expert out there, don't be shy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Crashed at 1.325v, running 1.335v now.
> 
> Edit2: So far so good on 1.1335v on 5Ghz with LLC on Asrock lvl 1


Thats pretty good. You delidded? Temps are low.


----------



## pluke the 2

edit: nvrm read it wrong. that's a golden chip chrisch1


----------



## kc31

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drokien*
> 
> I've decided just to go with full (level 1) LLC because I can't do anything above 4.7 otherwise and without LLC my voltage under load is way below what I set as vcore in the bios.
> 
> Currently been running prime95 for 30 minutes on 5ghz, 1.325v LLC (asrock) lvl 1(100%), highest temps 70-74, one on 76 but mostly they're hovering in 60-70 bracket.
> 
> Once again, I'm a total OC noob, only got my 8700k yesterday and been researching for the past week but there's hardly any info on Asrock boards so if there's an expert out there, don't be shy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Crashed at 1.325v, running 1.335v now.
> 
> Edit2: So far so good on 1.1335v on 5Ghz with LLC on Asrock lvl 1


you said in your edit2, you're running on 1.1335. Do you mean to say 1.335? BIG difference








and most importantly, are you using any avx offset? Also what prime95 version? later versions make a big difference with avx.

Sounds like great results.


----------



## JCviggen

I can't get proper temps on my delidded 8700k at all. They're pretty much the same as before the delid, which is to say pretty bad.

5 GHz, 1.28V gives me 85C in prime95 with AVX OFF. A single cinebench run sees the hottest cores go to about 74C. This is with 480mm of rad space for the CPU only. Water is barely going above ambient temp.

I've delidded CPU's before like my old 4790k and more recently 6700k and results were great each time using liquid metal. This thing I've redone 3 times now and it's still terrible.

My 6700k would only go to about 60C in prime95 at 4500 at *1.35V* for example. I've seen plenty of screenshots now of delidded 8700ks on water barely breaking 60-65 doing AVX prime at 1.26V. Not mine









Looked at the heatspreader and it's perfectly straight as far as I can tell. All the gunk from the original seal is gone, there's nothing pushing it up.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCviggen*
> 
> I can't get proper temps on my delidded 8700k at all. They're pretty much the same as before the delid, which is to say pretty bad.
> 
> 5 GHz, 1.28V gives me 85C in prime95 with AVX OFF. A single cinebench run sees the hottest cores go to about 74C. This is with 480mm of rad space for the CPU only. Water is barely going above ambient temp.
> 
> I've delidded CPU's before like my old 4790k and more recently 6700k and results were great each time using liquid metal. This thing I've redone 3 times now and it's still terrible.
> 
> My 6700k would only go to about 60C in prime95 at 4500 at *1.35V* for example. I've seen plenty of screenshots now of delidded 8700ks on water barely breaking 60-65 doing AVX prime at 1.26V. Not mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looked at the heatspreader and it's perfectly straight as far as I can tell. All the gunk from the original seal is gone, there's nothing pushing it up.


You may have a warped ihs. If it is bowed and not making good contact with the die you nay have to lap it. If you decide to take it out again check if it is flat.


----------



## encrypted11

I'd be cautious about putting out advice on lapping underneath the IHS and risk fracturing the die.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1313179/official-delidded-club-guide/32940#post_26062524









credits: peter2k


----------



## hutt132

i7 8700K
ASUS Maximus X Hero
16GB 3600Mhz CL16 RAM

XMP - On
LLC - 5
Spread Spectrum - Disabled
C-States - Disabled
IA AC/DC Load Line - 0.01

Tried getting 5Ghz and I went all the way up to 1.41v vcore and still can't get it stable in Prime v26.6. Are there any other voltages or settings I can try, or is my chip just very bad?


----------



## osb40000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hutt132*
> 
> i7 8700K
> ASUS Maximus X Hero
> 16GB 3600Mhz CL16 RAM
> 
> XMP - On
> LLC - 5
> Spread Spectrum - Disabled
> C-States - Disabled
> IA AC/DC Load Line - 0.01
> 
> Tried getting 5Ghz and I went all the way up to 1.41v vcore and still can't get it stable in Prime v26.6. Are there any other voltages or settings I can try, or is my chip just very bad?


I'd start by taking your memory out of the equation and turning xmp off and using slower settings. What cooler are you using? What is your ambient temp? What CPU temps are you hitting?


----------



## hutt132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osb40000*
> 
> I'd start by taking your memory out of the equation and turning xmp off and using slower settings. What cooler are you using? What is your ambient temp? What CPU temps are you hitting?


Using Noctua NH-D15. Ambient is 25C. CPU temps get to high 80s at those settings.

Wouldn't testing stability with RAM at advertised xmp speeds be more practical, as I wouldn't be running them at non-xmp speeds regularly?


----------



## osb40000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hutt132*
> 
> Using Noctua NH-D15. Ambient is 25C. CPU temps get to high 80s at those settings.
> 
> Wouldn't testing stability with RAM at advertised xmp speeds be more practical, as I wouldn't be running them at non-xmp speeds regularly?


Your ambient temp is about 5C warmer than mine but 80C with that cooler seems hot if you're running non-avx loads, although you're also pumping a ton of juice into it.

With these early bios revisions memory support seems pretty iffy across the board. You want to determine what your CPU can do first without added interference from memory. If you still can't hit 5ghz with your memory taken out of the equation then you simply lost the silicon lottery. Not all chips are going to hit 5ghz and many that will do 5ghz will only do it with delidding and a maxed out voltage.


----------



## jmone

I've issues trying to get any stability at all on my new build:
- Windows 10 Pro - 1709 (16299.19)
- i7-8700K
- ASUS ROG Maximus X Hero MB (latest BIOS 0505)
- Corsair H110i CPU Cooler
- G.Skill Trident Z 32GB (4x8GB) PC4-25600 (3200MHz) DDR4, 16-18-18-38-2N, 1.35v, Quad Channel Kit
- Samsung 512GB SSD, 960 PRO Series, m.2 (PCIE), Read up to 3500MB/s, Write up to 2100MB/s, Type 2280

Temps are fine and I'm not hitting any throttling but I can not find a combination that works. So far I've tried:
- ASUS auto tunes
- Turning XMP on/off
- Turning MCE on/off

My latest attempt is to set 2 Active Cores @ 50x and the rest at 37x with XMP on. According to HWiNFO64:
- Temps are average 40c with the odd single core peak of 50.
- All Cores are between 3.4 and 3.7
- Vcore is between 1.34 and 1.36

....but still not stable.

I'm not trying to set any records but want something with good Single Core performance (couple of the apps I use are single core). However, at this stage I'd settle for something that is stable that I can then look to improve on. Any suggestions on what should be a rock solid starting point?
Thanks
Nathan


----------



## hutt132

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *osb40000*
> 
> Your ambient temp is about 5C warmer than mine but 80C with that cooler seems hot if you're running non-avx loads, although you're also pumping a ton of juice into it.
> 
> With these early bios revisions memory support seems pretty iffy across the board. You want to determine what your CPU can do first without added interference from memory. If you still can't hit 5ghz with your memory taken out of the equation then you simply lost the silicon lottery. Not all chips are going to hit 5ghz and many that will do 5ghz will only do it with delidding and a maxed out voltage.


Turned XMP off and still not stable at 5Ghz with 1.4 volts. Guess I lost big time. Does temperature really make that much of a difference for stability?


----------



## osb40000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hutt132*
> 
> Turned XMP off and still not stable at 5Ghz with 1.4 volts. Guess I lost big time. Does temperature really make that much of a difference for stability?


Yes. The hotter the cores the more voltage they need to reach the same speed stably. For reference, my 8700k at 4.8ghz and 1.3v only runs ~ 60C on my U14S. I haven't tried pushing it further yet, not sure if I'll even bother.


----------



## JCviggen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> You may have a warped ihs. If it is bowed and not making good contact with the die you nay have to lap it. If you decide to take it out again check if it is flat.


Yeah not sure what's up with it. I tried again, attempt #4, and it just doesn't like to stay flat on the core for some reason. I applied the LM a bit more liberally to both the die and the IHS this time, and didn't use any adhesive. Just pressed the middle of the IHS hard with my finger as I closed the socket. Temps have improved considerably now, not that they are exactly where they should be but it probably won't get much better than this. I feel I'm somewhere in the middle between stock and a good delidded temp now.

Increased speeds to 5.2 @ 1.34V and non-AVX prime was just hitting 80-82 on the hottest cores and 78-79 on the others. "Core Temp" suggests wattage is 200-210. Doubt it's accurate though. Going to run my system for a while and see how it does.


----------



## g-lad21

Hey guys, got me a new z370-f strix with a 8700k, i love the performance, i thought my H80i will do a decent cooling but its not the case.
Always reaching thermal throttling beyond 1.28v

Any suggestions to low down the heat? i didn't play with any of the settings, not a pro overclocker.
if i will replace my AIO, is this one any good? http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=707261&pid=58&lan=nz

Whats the lowest voltage i can try for 4.8ghz?

Many thanks


----------



## jellybeans69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kc31*
> 
> turns out pubg and csgo use AVX instructions. THat explains why my core speeds go down when playing them.
> 
> Weird thing is that league of legends also didn't go all the way either, and i don't think League of Legends goes uses AVX at all..


Steam has actually different versions for CS:GO/Dota that uses avx. And yes more and more games nowadays start using AVX.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g-lad21*
> 
> Hey guys, got me a new z370-f strix with a 8700k, i love the performance, i thought my H80i will do a decent cooling but its not the case.
> Always reaching thermal throttling beyond 1.28v
> 
> Any suggestions to low down the heat? i didn't play with any of the settings, not a pro overclocker.
> if i will replace my AIO, is this one any good? http://www.antec.com/product.php?id=707261&pid=58&lan=nz
> 
> Whats the lowest voltage i can try for 4.8ghz?
> 
> Many thanks


Are you sure you seated the block correctly on the CPU? What temperatures you get under stress testing?


----------



## g-lad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Are you sure you seated the block correctly on the CPU? What temperatures you get under stress testing?


90c+ under 100% load.
i reseated the block with new thermal paste, didn't really help, i think my cooler is dying.

think ill stay with 4.8, @ 1.24


----------



## Xel_Naga

Just completed the Delid. First stab at seeing where my chip lands. went for [email protected] . Passes Cinebench runs and gamed on it for about 2 hours no issues. Initial testing looking good









5.2 Cinebench


After 2 hours of Overwatch
Average temps was 53c


----------



## unkletom

Still running OCCT so far stable at 5.2 ghz @ 1.36v first try. I'll lower vcore after an hour of test. Really liking this Asrock Z370 extreme 4 mobo.


----------



## CallsignVega

Won the lottery with this 8700K. Not even de-lided and I can do 5.2 GHz at 1.35v and 5 GHz cache on air.


----------



## jmone

Getting better stability results now using manual settings. 50x on all cores with 1.344 Vcore and temps in the 74-80 degree range over the cores (HWiNFO).

Q on the ASUS / Intel Extreme Tuning Utility. How do the changes made in the app actually work as they don't seem to update the settings in the BIOS (eg I seem to have different settings in both now)?

Edit: On these setting I do get one flag in HWiNFO64: IA: MaxTurbo Limit = YES and it is always set.


----------



## fallouter32

Im only one who using MSI PRO Carbon (AC) with I7 8700k? have [email protected] stable with Aida64 for 8hours, somehow any voltage on 5ghz crash after time... any ideas how to push more...?

Edit: 
5.0ghz 1.352V


----------



## Drokien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> Still running OCCT so far stable at 5.2 ghz @ 1.36v first try. I'll lower vcore after an hour of test. Really liking this Asrock Z370 extreme 4 mobo.


Can you tell me more about the settings you're using? I've got a z370 extreme4 aswell, been running 5.0ghz for the past couple of days now on 1.34v with LLC on lvl 1


----------



## Frozburn

Can someone enlighten me a bit. I just upgraded from first gen i7 to 8700k and so far I've ran Prime95 for 2 hours with 45-50c temps @ 5Ghz with vcore 1.28 but I don't understand what VID is. Why does my voltage also show 1.32 on Aida but 1.20 CPU-Z and 1.26 on HWInfo. I bet this will crash soon but still curious what my voltage is.

All programs inaccurate? Also, what exactly is VID? It shows at 1.31 and sometimes 1.39. Does that affect you in any way? Should I be looking out for it or only care about vcore?

https://i.imgur.com/siEKvgt.png

https://i.imgur.com/fpeSmZD.png

I have a good chip or I am completely ******ed at this. Gonna go with the second I think

Edit. Okay, these programs are completely useless. I have 1.28 in bios, temps are super low (50-55 no delid) and it's telling me I have 1.4vcore. 10/10


----------



## Falkentyne

VID is what the CPU requests or what the CPU thinks it's getting. Core voltage is the measurement from a sensor. The VID can be one thing but the core voltage could be something else. The voltage being sent from the voltage regulators could be completely different than what is shown as VID. VID will also usually increase on certain loads or AVX loads.

VID gets even more inaccurate if AC/DC Loadline is sets to 0 (auto), even more if adaptive voltage is being used. Most accurate is to set AC/DC loadline to 1 or 0.01 (lowest value that isn't auto) and then use manual vcore, then usually the VID is a lot closer to real vcore.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> VID is what the CPU requests or what the CPU thinks it's getting. Core voltage is the measurement from a sensor. The VID can be one thing but the core voltage could be something else. The voltage being sent from the voltage regulators could be completely different than what is shown as VID. VID will also usually increase on certain loads or AVX loads.
> 
> VID gets even more inaccurate if AC/DC Loadline is sets to 0 (auto), even more if adaptive voltage is being used. Most accurate is to set AC/DC loadline to 1 or 0.01 (lowest value that isn't auto) and then use manual vcore, then usually the VID is a lot closer to real vcore.


Does it matter what VID is? I've left my AC/DC on auto this whole time. SHould it be tweaked to get closer?


----------



## Spin Cykle

Simple questions. What reliable source (software) are you guys using to monitor vcore? It seems CPU-Z only shows VID or it shows vcore at an insanely low 0.6 ish volts under load. I'm running the most current 1.81.0 CPU-Z.

HWinfo & AIDA64 displays vcore @1.26 to 1.28. Can those values be trusted? It seems like a lot of vdroop for my current LLC and manual volts.

I have an 8700k @ 5.0ghz @ 1.29v AVX0 & LLC5. All running on a Maximus X Hero w/EK monoblock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robilar

There is a lot of vdroop on the Gigabyte board as well. Also seems like an occasional sensor glitch. I have mine set to 1.24 in the bios and under OCCT it is going from 1.241 to 1.26. When I had it set higher (at 1.29) it showed 1.26.

Also seeing occasional misreads of 2.5v and .54v (clearly errors).


----------



## XPrecep

Is it normal to see some threads lagging behind others as far as progress through a Prime95 AVX stress test goes?

I've been slowly stepping my clocks up and testing for stability and tweaking because I wanted to check if Coffee Lake-K might have similar phantom throttling issues to Skylake-X. So far things look normal, I don't see power fluctuations or temperature changes under constant high AVX loads. I know its less likely to be an issue without AVX512 capability, but with the move from 4 to 6 cores and my lack of faith in the Z370 VRMs I want to make sure.

Everything looks normal so far, just finished 12 hours at 4.8GHz for Prime95 29.3 Small FFT AVX after a small Vcore bump. Things are completely solid now as far as 12 hours goes. The only strange thing I'm noticing is that the progress through tests was a lot more desynced between the cores compared to the 12 hour test I ran at 4.7GHz the day previous. I got some strange behaviour and huge score differences between RealBench runs on these settings too - but I'm putting that down to RealBench acting weird. *If anyone can confirm whether seeing this sort of thing is normal or not, that'd help.*

Hwinfo looks normal despite these small curiosities - I don't see fluctuations under equal load and there's no visible throttling. Max core temp hits 58C in the stress test, current limit @ 255.50, current capability 140%, Vcore at 1.34V drooping to 1.276V under max load likely because I'm only using LLC Level 4 for now, 190W package power at max load -- not seeing anything that would suggest throttling unless its similar to the phantom throttling we saw with Skylake-X. I don't want to start trying to compensate for phantom throttling by pushing up the VCCIN and disabling SVID or raising LLC if things are actually operating normally, so if anyone could help me out that'd be great.

Moving to 4.9 and beyond tomorrow.


----------



## toasteetv

Hello everyone, i just recently purchased an 8700k with an Asus Maximus hero wifi. I'm a fairly newbie to OC. I was able to get 4.7Ghz at a manual vcore of 2.3 but when i try and enable the xmp profile and have the ram run at the XMP speed, the system becomes unstable and extremely warm 90c+ and thermal throttles. the chip is pretty warm to begin with when the xmp profile is off it is still hitting 70-85c in prime 95. I have it on a h115i and have tried re-seating it and cleaning and applying new thermal paste no luck. i'm using G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB 3600 for my ram. Also i have noticed that the default vcore for the board is fairly high at 1.36. my hopes for this system was that I was able to hit 5.0ghz.. at this point im trying to figure out if i lost the Lotto big or if there is an issue with the board.

Mce is turned off on all benches.

attached is my voltages @ 4.7 2.3 vcore and xmp off.


----------



## Ky0sHiR0

i7 8700K delidded @ 5,2 GHz 1,29V (max 1,309 - adaptive voltage)
Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7
Kraken X62
Cinebench 1710
2 hours Prime95 Small FFT
4 hours RealBench


http://imgur.com/j2vk5nG




http://imgur.com/8NP5uhq


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toasteetv*
> 
> Hello everyone, i just recently purchased an 8700k with an Asus Maximus hero wifi. I'm a fairly newbie to OC. I was able to get 4.7Ghz at a manual vcore of 2.3 but when i try and enable the xmp profile and have the ram run at the XMP speed, the system becomes unstable and extremely warm 90c+ and thermal throttles. the chip is pretty warm to begin with when the xmp profile is off it is still hitting 70-85c in prime 95. I have it on a h115i and have tried re-seating it and cleaning and applying new thermal paste no luck. i'm using G.SKILL TridentZ RGB Series 32GB 3600 for my ram. Also i have noticed that the default vcore for the board is fairly high at 1.36. my hopes for this system was that I was able to hit 5.0ghz.. at this point im trying to figure out if i lost the Lotto big or if there is an issue with the board.
> 
> Mce is turned off on all benches.
> 
> attached is my voltages @ 4.7 2.3 vcore and xmp off.


That is very high for 4.7. I just finished an OCCT run at 4.7 at 1.22 vcore










The Asus bios is different from Gigabytes but there are some similarities

One thing I had to do to get stability was to increase the Loadline Calibration level. I set it to Turbo on this board (equivalent of LLC level 4 or 5 on Asus board) and I had not issues subsequently.

I had a 6800K and the Asus X99 A-II board prior and had issues with OC until I started playing with the loadline levels.

XMP shouldn't cause instability if the RAM is on the QVL. I am running the Trident Z 3200hz kit with XMP enabled without issue.

What are you using for cooling?

Also your vcore on that screenshot is showing around 1.23?


----------



## toasteetv

That is correct my vcore is stable at 1.23 @ 4.7ghz when the ram is set at like 2133 mhz, i miss typed last night when i said 2.3 (exhausted from trying to get it stable) the ram is listed on the asus website QVL it looks like they have a QVL just for z370 not the specific board. also i am running the cpu on a corsair h115i 280 AIO waiting on EK equipment to arrive to complete a closed loop. anytime the ram is set to the xmp or i manually do the timings the system become immediately unstable. Also when the ram is clocked that high the cpu becomes warm 80-90+


----------



## Robilar

What do you have LLC set to?

Your voltage for your cpu is fine but you may need to tweak some of the RAM settings to get stability. Also did you update your bios? For my board, the most recent release was specifically released to improve RAM XMP settings


----------



## toasteetv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> What do you have LLC set to?
> 
> Your voltage for your cpu is fine but you may need to tweak some of the RAM settings to get stability. Also did you update your bios? For my board, the most recent release was specifically released to improve RAM XMP settings


Thanks for the quick response again, so i ran prime 95 longer this time at the 4.7 1.23 with xmp off and it seems to still be failing. Instantly. 4.7 Ghz LLC of 4-6 give an error 2-3 seconds into the test and an LLC of 1-3 BOSD windows on boot. I'm using the Hero X Wifi latest bios. 0505. So when i hit the optimized defaults and leave the core set on auto not synced the bios wants to make the Vcore 1.36 volts this is after i turn off MCE and SVID its something crazy like 1.45 when those are enabled. I'm not sure if i have a dud somewhere but this getting frustrating. I was using Intel burn test at first and that is what passed the 4.7 GHz on 1.23 vcore on very high settings with 10 iterations i used that in the past and had no issues with my 6700k OC on a gigbyte board. i feel like this chip should be able to do 4.7 ghz on a reasonable vcore right? shouldn't have to run something like 1.36 which immediately thermals with the cooler i have at the moment. i can post any SS of my bios and settings if you think that would be more helpful. Thanks again. also I was able to enable XMP profile and run the ram at 3600 but the cpu was set to all the defaults (Multiplayer = Auto core sync was set to auto... you know all the default stuff.)


----------



## toasteetv

on a side note i ordered a closed loop system from EK that is supposed to arrive tomorrow with the gpu and cpu are going to be on separate loops 480 rad for the 8700k cause this 280 AIO is garbage cooling it apparently


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toasteetv*
> 
> Thanks for the quick response again, so i ran prime 95 longer this time at the 4.7 1.23 with xmp off and it seems to still be failing. Instantly. 4.7 Ghz LLC of 4-6 give an error 2-3 seconds into the test and an LLC of 1-3 BOSD windows on boot. I'm using the Hero X Wifi latest bios. 0505. So when i hit the optimized defaults and leave the core set on auto not synced the bios wants to make the Vcore 1.36 volts this is after i turn off MCE and SVID its something crazy like 1.45 when those are enabled. I'm not sure if i have a dud somewhere but this getting frustrating. I was using Intel burn test at first and that is what passed the 4.7 GHz on 1.23 vcore on very high settings with 10 iterations i used that in the past and had no issues with my 6700k OC on a gigbyte board. i feel like this chip should be able to do 4.7 ghz on a reasonable vcore right? shouldn't have to run something like 1.36 which immediately thermals with the cooler i have at the moment. i can post any SS of my bios and settings if you think that would be more helpful. Thanks again. also I was able to enable XMP profile and run the ram at 3600 but the cpu was set to all the defaults (Multiplayer = Auto core sync was set to auto... you know all the default stuff.)


I'd steer clear of IBT. I had stable results 100 passes with my 6800k but it failed within 10 minutes on OCCT.


----------



## cgfu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> Still running OCCT so far stable at 5.2 ghz @ 1.36v first try. I'll lower vcore after an hour of test. Really liking this Asrock Z370 extreme 4 mobo.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drokien*
> 
> Can you tell me more about the settings you're using? I've got a z370 extreme4 aswell, been running 5.0ghz for the past couple of days now on 1.34v with LLC on lvl 1


Planning to overclock an 8700k with the same motherboard (Asrock Z370 Extreme 4), would really appreciate detail on what specific BIOS settings / parameters / RAM you folks are using, even a screenshot would be welcome. Thank you both for posting your results so far.

I've been using an Asrock Z97 Extreme 6 with an i7 4790k @ 4.7GHZ on air over the last couple years, with really solid results.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toasteetv*
> 
> on a side note i ordered a closed loop system from EK that is supposed to arrive tomorrow with the gpu and cpu are going to be on separate loops 480 rad for the 8700k cause this 280 AIO is garbage cooling it apparently


I am using the Corsair AIO and it seems sufficient for my current OC but higher would need a more robust system.


----------



## toasteetv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I'd steer clear of IBT. I had stable results 100 passes with my 6800k but it failed within 10 minutes on OCCT.


any idea what might be causing the instability at 4.7 with the vcore where it's at? Is it possible my chip just can't do the vcore that low?


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toasteetv*
> 
> Is it possible my chip just can't do the vcore that low?


Yes.


----------



## Talon2016

Just got a second 8700K from Microcenter with a $399 BH price match. Sold my first one for $410 on CL. It seemed to want around 1.38v for 5.0ghz and I'm sure that was even stable.

New chip up and running perfectly at 5.0ghz all cores no offset with my first shot at 1.3v. Today I'll start shaving down to see how low I can go on voltage and then after that I'll go back up and see where this chip tops out.

I love seeing this chip in such short supply because it gave me a second chance at the lottery and it looks like I won with this one.

I'm on Asus Strix Z370-E, 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200mhz with XMP, AC and DC set 0.01, LLC 6.


----------



## g-lad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*
> 
> Just got a second 8700K from Microcenter with a $399 BH price match. Sold my first one for $410 on CL. It seemed to want around 1.38v for 5.0ghz and I'm sure that was even stable.
> 
> New chip up and running perfectly at 5.0ghz all cores no offset with my first shot at 1.3v. Today I'll start shaving down to see how low I can go on voltage and then after that I'll go back up and see where this chip tops out.
> 
> I love seeing this chip in such short supply because it gave me a second chance at the lottery and it looks like I won with this one.
> 
> I'm on Asus Strix Z370-E, 16GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3200mhz with XMP, AC and DC set 0.01, LLC 6.


I'm on Z370-F, man this chip is hot, i can get 1.29 5.0ghz but i'm getting thermal throttling, i guess my H80i is dying/not enough.

What cooler are you using?


----------



## Frozburn

Can someone tell me if this is a good chip

8700k @ 5Ghz 1.265 in BIOS with LLC 6 and XMP 3600 @ 1.36v ~ Maximus X Hero.
I haven't tested this much (AIDA CPU only for 1 hour stable and Prime95 3 hour stable). Should I undervolt it even further? CPU-Z, CPUID and HWinfo are all showing 1.248v and 1.264 load (average and max). Temps are around 54-59c (for AIDA and Prime95, tho Prime seems to sit at 50-55). In Overwatch abd WoW it runs at like 35-43c or so. EK WB, 360 rad with 6x GT AP-14 @ 1110 RPM or so. Idle temps are 22-26c

Aida64 seems to be a completely useless tool for measuring vcore. It says 1.37 and 1.38 sometimes (or even higher) which is exactly what my VID is. So it doesn't show vCore at all, it's VID and from what I understand VID is completely useless if you use manual voltage (basically VID stops being a factor then?). If I was running 1.39 my temps would be way higher. What's the point of this tool if it just shows VID?

Waiting for delid tool so temps will be even better, tho idk if it's even worth delidding anymore. I was expecting much higher temps and voltage required so either I am lucky with the chip or idk what I am doing.


----------



## Talon2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *g-lad21*
> 
> I'm on Z370-F, man this chip is hot, i can get 1.29 5.0ghz but i'm getting thermal throttling, i guess my H80i is dying/not enough
> 
> What cooler are you using?


I'm down to 1.265v 5.0ghz all cores with no offset and LLC 6. The vdroop on this Asus Strix board even with the fix still isn't perfect. At LLC7 it's great but I get slight overshoot.

I'm using a Corsair H100i. At 5.0ghz 1.265v I'm seeing max 70C under CB. Gaming loads much lower. Prime95 will cause a lot more heat I'm sure.


----------



## menkes

Just got mine yesterday with a Maximus X Hero.

First try 5.0Ghz at 1.35 volt in the BIOS with LLC level 5 and no AVX offset (no delid), passed two hours of realbench stress and two hours of AIDA with no issues.

Max temp was 87c with average of 79c with an H100iv2.

Tonight I will begin to undervolt and see how low I can go.


----------



## jabroni80

hi guys

any chance we could include batch numbers with our results as this will help the rest awaiting stock narrow their focus a bit and im sure silicon lottery would be interested in the good batches









so far from internet searches ive only seen 1 good clocker with batch number L729C249 ~ 5.1ghz

hoping for more results to validate that batch and even better batches


----------



## thorksk8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linbetwin*
> 
> For people running their 8700K @4,9 GHz and higher, what is your VCore and VID shown by HWMonitor and HWiNFO ? My VCore is around 1.248 and my VID is around 1.45.


VID is what the CPU requests or what the CPU thinks it's getting. Core voltage is the measurement from a sensor. The VID can be one thing but the core voltage could be something else. The voltage being sent from the voltage regulators could be completely different than what is shown as VID. VID will also usually increase on certain loads or AVX loads.

VID gets even more inaccurate if AC/DC Loadline is sets to 0 (auto), even more if adaptive voltage is being used. Most accurate is to set AC/DC loadline to 1 or 0.01 (lowest value that isn't auto) and then use manual vcore, then usually the VID is a lot closer to real vcore.


----------



## g-lad21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*
> 
> I'm down to 1.265v 5.0ghz all cores with no offset and LLC 6. The vdroop on this Asus Strix board even with the fix still isn't perfect. At LLC7 it's great but I get slight overshoot.
> 
> I'm using a Corsair H100i. At 5.0ghz 1.265v I'm seeing max 70C under CB. Gaming loads much lower. Prime95 will cause a lot more heat I'm sure.


Damn, my system wont last stress at [email protected], i'm stable at [email protected].25, guess ill live with it until i get a better cooler


----------



## Talon2016

http://imgur.com/nPkM2


What do you think of that? LOL.


----------



## Yetyhunter

I wonder how much will it last under smalFFT testing in Prime95


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/nPkM2
> 
> 
> What do you think of that? LOL.


What Vcore and LLC is that in the BIOS?


----------



## Drokien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgfu*
> 
> Planning to overclock an 8700k with the same motherboard (Asrock Z370 Extreme 4), would really appreciate detail on what specific BIOS settings / parameters / RAM you folks are using, even a screenshot would be welcome. Thank you both for posting your results so far.
> 
> I've been using an Asrock Z97 Extreme 6 with an i7 4790k @ 4.7GHZ on air over the last couple years, with really solid results.


My 5ghz OC is stable on 1.34v, LLC on lvl 1, all power saving settings disabled. 3000 RAM with xmp profile


----------



## pas008

can people confirm what a friend and i found on an asus and asrock board
stock first revision i gues bios , stock setting, no delid, but very high voltage and temps

just asking cause after adjusting just voltage seems both run way different than reviews meaning alot cooler
I am updated bios and am overclocking but I am just wondering if anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Talon2016

I believe it was 1.210v in BIOS, but showed 1.200v in Windows with LLC6. The LLC even with the fix still has some vdroop. LLC7 (max) keeps voltage and has overshoot.


----------



## Xel_Naga

Seen alot of conflicting information in regards to operating voltage for this gen. We really need a main info/overclocking/owners thread to keep all of the keypoints of information together.

What is the maximum safe 24/7 vcore voltage when using an AIO or premium air cooling? (assuming the user keeps their temps in check)

Heres my first stab at my Chip


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thorksk8*
> 
> VID is what the CPU requests or what the CPU thinks it's getting. Core voltage is the measurement from a sensor. The VID can be one thing but the core voltage could be something else. The voltage being sent from the voltage regulators could be completely different than what is shown as VID. VID will also usually increase on certain loads or AVX loads.
> 
> VID gets even more inaccurate if AC/DC Loadline is sets to 0 (auto), even more if adaptive voltage is being used. Most accurate is to set AC/DC loadline to 1 or 0.01 (lowest value that isn't auto) and then use manual vcore, then usually the VID is a lot closer to real vcore.


You copied this from me, didn't you?
Please give the original posters credit instead of just plagiarizing.


----------



## thorksk8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You copied this from me, didn't you?
> Please give the original posters credit instead of just plagiarizing.


i dont have the link gime the link i try help the guy you help me! Soz for copy


----------



## fallouter32

With my [email protected] H115i AiO from Corsair max package TEMP is 80C but cores can reach 90C spike for second, i think its bacause bad paste under IHS, tried same settings with Scythe Mugen max 1 fan config temps go 78-84C package, 93C max TEMP on 2/5 core for second,when i get home i can post some screens. But im running on lowest fan speeds to keep silent PC, but ofc with 100 loaf fans it can be better...


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fallouter32*
> 
> With my [email protected] H115i AiO from Corsair max package TEMP is 80C but cores can reach 90C spike for second, i think its bacause bad paste under IHS, tried same settings with Scythe Mugen max 1 fan config temps go 78-84C package, 93C max TEMP on 2/5 core for second,when i get home i can post some screens. But im running on lowest fan speeds to keep silent PC, but ofc with 100 loaf fans it can be better...


Yeah I had similar results pre-delid. Delid your chip and you'll drop 15c-20c


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You copied this from me, didn't you?
> Please give the original posters credit instead of just plagiarizing.


Pretty sure that text was a reply to my question about VID







I thought I was going crazy when I saw it... seemed super familiar! And since you're here, from what I understood - VID is basically completely useless if you use manual VCORE + LLC (in my situation) so all VID really does in this case is a useless stat that isn't taken into consideration at all unless you're on auto voltage, correct?

I tried the settings from another user above (5 ghz, 1.265 with LLC 6) and it's stable so far. CPU-Z and HWInfo both show 1264 under load not sure how accurate that is but temps are low so probably is around there


----------



## Falkentyne

Depends purely on the motherboard. Only way to know 100% is to take a multimeter to the read points and find out what the actual vcore is . On 2600k for example, VID has absolutely nothing to do with vcore. From what I know, VID is the voltage identification and thus the voltage target when using AUTOMATIC Voltages. On 2600k for example, VID won't change regardless of manual voltage settings (you can have a VID of 1.36 and vcore of 1.48)., or VID of 1.32 and vcore of 1.25.

On the newer processors, like Kaby lake, etc, the VID is again the voltage identification target and is what auto voltages tries to use. But at least with manual overrides, the VID changes to match that, but how it changes and how much it changes is motherboard specific.

When using Adaptive vcore and ac/dc loadline settings, the VID and vcore (actually, current/amps) could be very different. The VID can very greatly from vcore (vcore much higher than VID) when high AC/DC loadline is set (vcore can get much higher than VID at high loads, which can put extreme stress on the VRMs and cause system shutdown at high AVX loads (even if the power draw is lower than a higher vcore with lower ac/dc loadline).

It's either vcore or amps, but I don't have equipment to find out. All I can measure is the temperature and what is reported as watts/power draw. It could very well be the amps going up but vcore lower. (watts=amps x volts after all).

With manual voltage (Possibly adaptive also) and ac/dc of 1 or 0.01 (the lowest value after 0, which is auto). the VID shown is very close to the actual vcore, but someone with a DMM will have to measure that. This can change at light loads also).

Either way, a low vcore+high Ac/DC loadline puts WAY more stress on the VRMs than a high vcore and low ac/dc (like of 1 or 0.01).


----------



## cgfu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drokien*
> 
> My 5ghz OC is stable on 1.34v, LLC on lvl 1, all power saving settings disabled. 3000 RAM with xmp profile


Awesome! Which version of BIOS are you using? ( I see that Asrock posted an updated BIOS revision for the Extreme 4: https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z370%20Extreme4/index.asp#BIOS )


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Depends purely on the motherboard. Only way to know 100% is to take a multimeter to the read points and find out what the actual vcore is . On 2600k for example, VID has absolutely nothing to do with vcore. From what I know, VID is the voltage identification and thus the voltage target when using AUTOMATIC Voltages. On 2600k for example, VID won't change regardless of manual voltage settings (you can have a VID of 1.36 and vcore of 1.48)., or VID of 1.32 and vcore of 1.25.
> 
> On the newer processors, like Kaby lake, etc, the VID is again the voltage identification target and is what auto voltages tries to use. But at least with manual overrides, the VID changes to match that, but how it changes and how much it changes is motherboard specific.
> 
> When using Adaptive vcore and ac/dc loadline settings, the VID and vcore (actually, current/amps) could be very different. The VID can very greatly from vcore (vcore much higher than VID) when high AC/DC loadline is set (vcore can get much higher than VID at high loads, which can put extreme stress on the VRMs and cause system shutdown at high AVX loads (even if the power draw is lower than a higher vcore with lower ac/dc loadline).
> 
> It's either vcore or amps, but I don't have equipment to find out. All I can measure is the temperature and what is reported as watts/power draw. It could very well be the amps going up but vcore lower. (watts=amps x volts after all).


Sadly I don't have a multimeter. I've been looking at all kinds of temps and the only one that was "high" at one point was CPU (PECI) at 75c and I've no idea what that is. Sometimes it's similar to CPU temp but then it's not so I don't think it's the CPU since temps are lower for the CPU. If it's some heatsink or something around the CPU I can put some fan to blow into it (currently it's just the case airflow which is good enough)

The motherboard I am using is Maximus X Hero. Any idea how accurate HWINFO and CPU-Z are? Under load it says 1.264 (switches between 1.248 and 1.264). As for AC / DC I haven't touched those. Does it apply to me when using manual vcore + LLC? Should I set them to 0.1


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> Sadly I don't have a multimeter. I've been looking at all kinds of temps and the only one that was "high" at one point was CPU (PECI) at 75c and I've no idea what that is. Sometimes it's similar to CPU temp but then it's not so I don't think it's the CPU since temps are lower for the CPU. If it's some heatsink or something around the CPU I can put some fan to blow into it (currently it's just the case airflow which is good enough)
> 
> The motherboard I am using is Maximus X Hero. Any idea how accurate HWINFO and CPU-Z are? Under load it says 1.264 (switches between 1.248 and 1.264)


Can't help ya. I only have a 2600k (sandy bridge) and a 7820HK MSI laptop (the 7820hk has the ac/dc loadline setting in the unlocked Bios, and the MSI doesn't even have a regular "LLC" setting, but with AC/DC loadline set to auto, the VID goes all over the place with adaptive vcore, and with manual vcore, the power draw/heat output (amps?) is absurd!, and at overclocks, high AVX loads cause the VRMs to shutdown lol. Better to use 1-25 (0.01-0.25)).


----------



## Xel_Naga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Can't help ya. I only have a 2600k (sandy bridge) and a 7820HK MSI laptop (the 7820hk has the ac/dc loadline setting in the unlocked Bios, and the MSI doesn't even have a regular "LLC" setting, but with AC/DC loadline set to auto, the VID goes all over the place, and at overclocks, high AVX loads cause the VRMs to shutdown lol. Better to use 1-25 (0.01-0.25)).


Would the Asus AI app not be a good location to monitor Vcore? I've had pretty good experience with that reading being "good enough" when it comes to the actual voltage and accuracy


----------



## fallouter32

My gf now called me that she try some OC benchs and had issues with 5.2Ghz+ with 1.4V, but i think thats becase only 52x 100mhz mlutiplier and voltage isnt enough, need make some more deep setting with all that saving s..t,but that msi board is hard to read, so many settings with no explanation bah


----------



## Falkentyne

I'd ask in the Asus or motherboard section in the Asus thread about that. I thought Asus was good at monitoring accurate vcore on their higher ends boards.

Anyway, here is how the MSI GT73VR laptop works basically:

At automatic (adaptive) voltages, you NEED AC/DC loadline set to auto. Manual will cause voltages to be too low once you exceed 4.2 ghz. Prime95 (with AVX and FMA3 disabled) at 4.5 ghz, with adaptive vcore and AC/DC loadline of 1 (lowest) reports 1.0875v and causes an instant BSOD the instant i press "small FFT" test). At auto AC/DC it runs perfectly but hot, but AVX load=laptop just shuts off. With AC/DC of 100, BSOD. 125=runs but light load BSOD. 130=runs AVX. AC/DC 135=computer shuts off.

tl;dr: need manual vcores with manual AC/DC (auto AC/DC with manual vcore=HUGE massive power draw. massive).


----------



## CallsignVega

Finally settled on my overclock. Just ran an hour of Prime95 with Noctua ND15 max temp mid 80's and no de-lid. Over 5 GHz cache. This CPU is a beast.


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I'd ask in the Asus or motherboard section in the Asus thread about that. I thought Asus was good at monitoring accurate vcore on their higher ends boards.
> 
> Anyway, here is how the MSI GT73VR laptop works basically:
> 
> At automatic (adaptive) voltages, you NEED AC/DC loadline set to auto. Manual will cause voltages to be too low once you exceed 4.2 ghz. Prime95 (with AVX and FMA3 disabled) at 4.5 ghz, with adaptive vcore and AC/DC loadline of 1 (lowest) reports 1.0875v and causes an instant BSOD the instant i press "small FFT" test). At auto AC/DC it runs perfectly but hot, but AVX load=laptop just shuts off. With AC/DC of 100, BSOD. 125=runs but light load BSOD. 130=runs AVX. AC/DC 135=computer shuts off.
> 
> tl;dr: need manual vcores with manual AC/DC (auto AC/DC with manual vcore=HUGE massive power draw. massive).


I just set them both to 0.1 and VID is showing at 1.228 now (max 1.253, average 1.229) instead of something crazy like 1.4 or 1.37. What does AC/DC really do? I haven't tested stability yet (obviously) but cinebench and already priming no instant crash or anything. I have another question - let's say you put vcore at 1.30, does it mean it's always running at 1.30 or it can run at 1.280 and go UP to 1.30? I just upgraded from first gen i7 so last time I looked at any of this was a long time ago, I barely remember anything.

https://i.imgur.com/3bmPPaI.png

Temps are low enough so I am guessing vcore isn't far from what it's showing in HWInfo. Delid tool arrived today so I'll be delidding soon.

Edit: Passed 3 hours of AIDA64 so far (and 4 runs of realbench, 2 of each which isn't much but still). Will keep testing


----------



## giubox360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> I just set them both to 0.1 and VID is showing at 1.228 now (max 1.253, average 1.229) instead of something crazy like 1.4 or 1.37. What does AC/DC really do? I haven't tested stability yet (obviously) but cinebench and already priming no instant crash or anything. I have another question - let's say you put vcore at 1.30, does it mean it's always running at 1.30 or it can run at 1.280 and go UP to 1.30? I just upgraded from first gen i7 so last time I looked at any of this was a long time ago, I barely remember anything.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3bmPPaI.png


Your Cpu seems a gold sample.

I'm running a 8700K with an Asus z370 Prime A having a lot of v drops (no bios update for the moment):

using manual oc I can run 1 hour Prime 95 @5ghz 1,35 V on bios with LLC 6 ( but VID on HWINFO show only 1,305/1,31 v,
instead "CPU-Z" shows 1,296/1,312v under load )
idle it's about 0,6/1,26v with C states. (cpu-z in idle shows: 1,344v)

My question is: it's my 1,35v a real 1,31v? because sensors shows max 1,31 also under load.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> I just set them both to 0.1 and VID is showing at 1.228 now (max 1.253, average 1.229) instead of something crazy like 1.4 or 1.37. What does AC/DC really do? I haven't tested stability yet (obviously) but cinebench and already priming no instant crash or anything. I have another question - let's say you put vcore at 1.30, does it mean it's always running at 1.30 or it can run at 1.280 and go UP to 1.30? I just upgraded from first gen i7 so last time I looked at any of this was a long time ago, I barely remember anything.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3bmPPaI.png
> 
> Temps are low enough so I am guessing vcore isn't far from what it's showing in HWInfo. Delid tool arrived today so I'll be delidding soon.
> 
> Edit: Passed 3 hours of AIDA64 so far (and 4 runs of realbench, 2 of each which isn't much but still). Will keep testing


You need to have a digital multimeter to know for sure. But what is your VCORE reporting as? is it matching the VID? (remember VID is not vcore).
Can your CPU-Z or HWINFO64 monitor "CPU Voltage" (VCORE?).

As far as I know, AC/DC loadline has to do with the slope (Current? Amps?) of the CPU input voltage or what the CPU uses for vcore. It has something to do with the signal going to the CPU.

Raja of Asus says that AC/DC loadline should be set to 0.01, or 1, or the lowest value that is not Auto (auto=0). It would be interesting to check actual CPU Vdroop with AC/DC set to 1 and LLC set to auto (or set to disabled or intel default).


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giubox360*
> 
> Your Cpu seems a gold sample.
> 
> I'm running a 8700K with an Asus z370 Prime A having a lot of v drops (no bios update for the moment):
> 
> using manual oc I can run 1 hour Prime 95 @5ghz 1,35 V on bios with LLC 6 ( but VID on HWINFO show only 1,305/1,31 v,
> instead "CPU-Z" shows 1,296/1,312v under load )
> idle it's about 0,6/1,26v with C states. (cpu-z in idle shows: 1,344v)
> 
> My question is: it's my 1,35v a real 1,31v? because sensors shows max 1,31 also under load.


Yeah, either my chip is really good or I am really dumb. Still can't figure out which voltage is true. I don't know how much voltage this chip is really using with 1.265 bios and LLC 6. If HWinfo is accurate then that's good
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You need to have a digital multimeter to know for sure. But what is your VCORE reporting as? is it matching the VID? (remember VID is not vcore).
> Can your CPU-Z or HWINFO64 monitor "CPU Voltage" (VCORE?).


Yeah I added a picture above - https://i.imgur.com/3bmPPaI.png

Settings are

BIOS VCore - 1.265
LLC 6
XMP 3600 RAM @ 1.36v instead of 1.35

The AC/DC settings you told me about are now at 0.1 so VID is closer to vcore rather than being some ridiculous amounts like 1.4 which made no sense (not that it matters but might as well bring it closer because it's painful to look at). In the picture you can see all the numbers there on the left, that's what it's reporting and is stable so far.

Did I win the silicon lottery?


----------



## giubox360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> I just set them both to 0.1 and VID is showing at 1.228 now (max 1.253, average 1.229) instead of something crazy like 1.4 or 1.37. What does AC/DC really do? I haven't tested stability yet (obviously) but cinebench and already priming no instant crash or anything. I have another question - let's say you put vcore at 1.30, does it mean it's always running at 1.30 or it can run at 1.280 and go UP to 1.30? I just upgraded from first gen i7 so last time I looked at any of this was a long time ago, I barely remember anything.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/3bmPPaI.png
> 
> Temps are low enough so I am guessing vcore isn't far from what it's showing in HWInfo. Delid tool arrived today so I'll be delidding soon.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> Yeah, either my chip is really good or I am really dumb. Still can't figure out which voltage is true. I don't know how much voltage this chip is really using with 1.265 bios and LLC 6. If HWinfo is accurate then that's good
> Yeah I added a picture above - https://i.imgur.com/3bmPPaI.png
> 
> Settings are
> 
> BIOS VCore - 1.265
> LLC 6
> XMP 3600 RAM @ 1.36v instead of 1.35
> 
> The AC/DC settings you told me about are now at 0.1 so VID is closer to vcore rather than being some ridiculous amounts like 1.4 which made no sense. In the picture you can see all the numbers there on the left, that's what it's reporting and is stable so far.


I tested 3 8700k:
one on a Asus hero X mainboard: run OC 5,1 ghz @1,296v on cpu-z under load
other 2 cpu on an Asus Prime A mainboard: run in OC 5 ghz @ 1,296/1,31 read on cpu -z stable 1 hour on prime 95

all Cpus are Batch: xxxx292 "Ram and cache not overclocked" for the moment


----------



## Falkentyne

That's much better.
Yeah I noticed. I wondered why when i had AC/DC at auto and was using 8 thread AVX (FMA3) prime95 at 4.4 ghz, while my laptop simply rebooted even though the power draw was reported as 91W.
When I set AC/DC to 145 (1.45 mOhms), same thing happened, although it took about 2 minutes to occur.

But when I set vcore manually to 1170, AC/DC to 1 (lowest, not auto), CPU power draw was reported at 105W at 4.4 ghz with 8 thread FMA3/AVX prime95 (small FFT) but didn't shut off at all.

The laptop doesn't report cpu voltage, just VID. And from what I have seen from power draw, the VID can be way off.

It seems like the ac/dc loadline affects the VID, the VRM's set the cpu voltage based on God knows what, and then LLC (which you have set to 6) then affects the CPU vcore slope. Whatever it does, the "Auto" setting I'm 100% sure is designed for adaptive vcore, without offsets, so the CPU can get 'best guess" voltage it needs for stability. If you use adaptive vcore with AC/DC of 0.01 (or 1) you will most likely BSOD with an overclock.

But using AC/DC of auto with manual vcore is bad news. Power draw and stress on the VRM's is just sky high. Always set 0.01 or 1 with AC/DC Loadline (whatever is lowest).


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giubox360*
> 
> I tested 3 8700k:
> one on a Asus hero X mainboard: run OC 5,1 ghz @1,296v on cpu-z under load
> other 2 cpu on an Asus Prime A mainboard: run in OC 5 ghz @ 1,296/1,31 read on cpu -z stable 1 hour on prime 95
> 
> all Cpus are Batch: xxxx292 "Ram and cache not overclocked" for the moment


The batch number on mine is L729C231
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's much better.
> Yeah I noticed. I wondered why when i had AC/DC at auto and was using 8 thread AVX (FMA3) prime95 at 4.4 ghz, while my laptop simply rebooted even though the power draw was reported as 91W.
> When I set AC/DC to 145 (1.45 mOhms), same thing happened, although it took about 2 minutes to occur.
> 
> But when I set vcore manually to 1170, AC/DC to 1 (lowest, not auto), CPU power draw was reported at 105W at 4.4 ghz with 8 thread FMA3/AVX prime95 (small FFT) but didn't shut off at all.
> 
> The laptop doesn't report cpu voltage, just VID. And from what I have seen from power draw, the VID can be way off.
> 
> It seems like the ac/dc loadline affects the VID, the VRM's set the cpu voltage based on God knows what, and then LLC (which you have set to 6) then affects the CPU vcore slope. Whatever it does, the "Auto" setting I'm 100% sure is designed for adaptive vcore, without offsets, so the CPU can get 'best guess" voltage it needs for stability. If you use adaptive vcore with AC/DC of 0.01 (or 1) you will most likely BSOD with an overclock.
> 
> But using AC/DC of auto with manual vcore is bad news. Power draw and stress on the VRM's is just sky high. Always set 0.01 or 1 with AC/DC Loadline (whatever is lowest).


I'll have to check what this change did, so far it just normalized the VID but probably did something else too







I am clueless with those settings. Thanks for the info tho, I'll definitely keep them at 0.1 if that's the case.


----------



## giubox360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> The batch number on mine is L729C231
> I'll have to check what this change did, so far it just normalized the VID but probably did something else too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am clueless with those settings


I confirm you have a very rare good cpu, also on an other forum xxxx231 are the best Batch at the moment









p.s.
try to overclock it harder till 1,35 v it's safe


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giubox360*
> 
> I confirm you have a very rare good cpu, also on an other forum xxxx231 are the best Batch at the moment


That's nice to hear ;o Which forum is that? Maybe I can use some of their settings ^^ I got the CPU on 6th of October if that matters


----------



## giubox360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> That's nice to hear ;o Which forum is that? Maybe I can use some of their settings ^^ I got the CPU on 6th of October if that matters


One of the first lucky one, yeah:

"hardwareluxx" it's the forum


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giubox360*
> 
> One of the first lucky one, yeah:
> 
> "hardwareluxx" it's the forum


Yeah, found the list. It seems all the CPUs with a similar batch number like mine run at this voltage (and even lower). I am going to try lowering it even further tomorrow (and push 5.3 after)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> Sadly I don't have a multimeter. I've been looking at all kinds of temps and the only one that was "high" at one point was CPU (PECI) at 75c and I've no idea what that is. Sometimes it's similar to CPU temp but then it's not so I don't think it's the CPU since temps are lower for the CPU. If it's some heatsink or something around the CPU I can put some fan to blow into it (currently it's just the case airflow which is good enough)
> 
> The motherboard I am using is Maximus X Hero. Any idea how accurate HWINFO and CPU-Z are? *Under load it says 1.264 (switches between 1.248 and 1.264)*. As for AC / DC I haven't touched those. Does it apply to me when using manual vcore + LLC? Should I set them to 0.1


16mV steps are normal, nothing to worry about


----------



## giubox360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 16mV steps are normal, nothing to worry about


any advice for safe/good SA and IO voltages using XMP profile on ddr 4 3600mhz cl 17 ram?
Also, I never tried to overclock the "Cache" on these new cpus.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giubox360*
> 
> any advice for safe/good SA and IO voltages using XMP profile on ddr 4 3600mhz cl 17 ram?
> Also, I never tried to overclock the "Cache" on these new cpus.


Try VCCIO 1.2V and VCCSA 1.2V see how you go, both VCCIO and SA are trial and error. Try running cache roughly 400Mhz below core speed although you might be able to get 200Mhz below core speed, once again trial and error


----------



## Frozburn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Try VCCIO 1.2V and VCCSA 1.2V see how you go, both VCCIO and SA are trial and error. Try running cache roughly 400Mhz below core speed although you might be able to get 200Mhz below core speed, once again trial and error


Any real benefit from clocking that cache higher in gaming?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frozburn*
> 
> Any real benefit from clocking that cache higher in gaming?


Probably not a lot to gain in real world usage scenarios but does make a difference in benchmarks, can lead to instability and damage your O/S if you clock the cache too high just something to be aware of


----------



## ahadulaman

Hey recently i got 8700k gygabyte z370 gaming 3 and trenz z 3200mhz rgb ram kit.
But in stock my stability and game crashesh on xmp. When i download easy auto tune it shows vram voltage 1.36.
So 1.36volt cuasing it crash !!!!
Cause my ram kit voltage 1.35v says.
And can anyone tell me best 4.7-4.8ghz
Overclock for my rig with best voltage.
I am usuing thatmalteck frio advance air cooler.
I try 4.7 ghz but unstable at 1.25 v llc high
Any idea gygabyte user's


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahadulaman*
> 
> Hey recently i got 8700k gygabyte z370 gaming 3 and trenz z 3200mhz rgb ram kit.
> But in stock my stability and game crashesh on xmp. When i download easy auto tune it shows vram voltage 1.36.
> So 1.36volt cuasing it crash !!!!
> Cause my ram kit voltage 1.35v says.
> And can anyone tell me best 4.7-4.8ghz
> Overclock for my rig with best voltage.
> I am usuing thatmalteck frio advance air cooler.
> I try 4.7 ghz but unstable at 1.25 v llc high
> Any idea gygabyte user's


Run your memory without XMP first, overclock the CPU core first and get that stable, then the cache followed by memory frequency and timings in that order. Try your multiplier at 47 and Vcore at 1.3V see if that is stable as a starting point







dont worry about the memory for now.


----------



## Drokien

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cgfu*
> 
> Awesome! Which version of BIOS are you using? ( I see that Asrock posted an updated BIOS revision for the Extreme 4: https://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z370%20Extreme4/index.asp#BIOS )


Using the beta 1.11!


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Finally settled on my overclock. Just ran an hour of Prime95 with Noctua ND15 max temp mid 80's and no de-lid. Over 5 GHz cache. This CPU is a beast.


Did you mean to turn off HT?


----------



## ahadulaman

Out of the box still game crashing stability taste fail.
New bios f4a
Its causing for the ram xmp profile 3200
30/2933 no problem
But when i set 3200mhz i lost stability .
Easy tune says vram voltage 1.36 .
Is there anyone pls help.
If u set vram 1.35 but it reset when i go bios and save something...
With 1.35 volt no problem so far . But why its not fixed ?


----------



## orbitech

Nice results can't wait to get my hands on mine. I decided to go with 8700k to replace my 5820k even if it has less pcie lanes..

I am between Taichi and Maximus X.. Do you think I'd be ok with Taichi for o/c or give 70 euros more for Asus one? Thanx


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> Nice results can't wait to get my hands on mine. I decided to go with 8700k to replace my 5820k even if it has less pcie lanes..
> 
> I am between Taichi and Maximus X.. Do you think I'd be ok with Taichi for o/c or give 70 euros more for Asus one? Thanx


Maximus X Hero? Both Taichi and Maximus X are good boards but the Asus has a UEFI which has a bit more in the way of settings to play with, depends on how much you want to tinker with it but either is a good board


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Maximus X Hero? Both Taichi and Maximus X are good boards but the Asus has a UEFI which has a bit more in the way of settings to play with, depends on how much you want to tinker with it but either is a good board


Thanks for your reply, well not that much tbh, I'll prolly mess around to find the best stable 24/7 o/c , max benchable then run a couple of benches and let it be from there since I don't have good mem atm (teamgroup elite 2400).. But I do need the board to be a good and stable o/cer. It would be a shame to have a good cpu and not be able to use it at its max 24/7 clocks.

I'm thinking Taichi despite Maximus having 10 separate lines its cheaper and I can use the extra 70 euros for something else.. Or better go Maximus all the way just to be on the safe side?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> Thanks for your reply, well not that much tbh, I'll prolly mess around to find the best stable 24/7 o/c , max benchable then run a couple of benches and let it be from there since I don't have good mem atm (teamgroup elite 2400).. But I do need the board to be a good and stable o/cer. It would be a shame to have a good cpu and not be able to use it at its max 24/7 clocks.
> 
> I'm thinking Taichi despite Maximus having 10 separate lines its cheaper and I can use the extra 70 euros for something else.. Or better go Maximus all the way just to be on the safe side?


Honestly I have used both Asus and Asrock boards and never had an issue with either of them (unlike Gigabyte), personally I would go whichever suits your needs, look at things like how many fan headers,how the chipset lanes are divided up,features and anything that you might need in the future


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Honestly I have used both Asus and Asrock boards and never had an issue with either of them (unlike Gigabyte), personally I would go whichever suits your needs, look at things like how many fan headers,how the chipset lanes are divided up,features and anything that you might need in the future


Yeah I don't trust Gigabyte or even MSI for that matter either.. I think I'll go with Taichi, my trusty x99 extreme 6 didn't even "complained" once in the last 3 years with my o/ced 5820k and I like their bios layout despite being a bit slow..
The chipset pcie lane dividation is an issue to look for that is very much true, in Taichi for example when using M2 slots some SATA are disabled and the more M2 slots you occupy the more SATA you'll lose. I already have an 960 EVO 1Tb and I might get another for raid or take a pro (let alone the 6 SATA SSD/HDDs I'll use) so I need to look at this more carefully since PCIe lanes will be less with my new cpu..


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> Yeah I don't trust Gigabyte or even MSI for that matter either.. I think I'll go with Taichi, my trust x99 extreme 4 didn't even "complained" once in the last 3 years with my o/ced 5820k and I like their bios layout despite being a bit slow..
> The chipset pcie lane dividation is an issue to look for that is very much true, in Taichi for example when using M2 slots some SATA are disabled and the more M2 slots you occupy the more SATA you'll lose. I already have an 960 EVO 1Tb and I might get another for raid or take a pro (let alone the 6 SATA SSD/HDDs I'll use) so I need to look at this more carefully since PCIe lanes will be less with my new cpu..


The way chipset lanes are divided is something that not many enthusiasts look at for some reason, if you are happy with Asrock then there is no reason to change, based on what I have heard about the Taichi board in regards to VRM's it is a very good board in terms of value for money. Personally if I go with Z370 I would buy a Maximus X Formula from a water cooling point of view, I have been more or less shouted down about this on other threads but I would not be surprised if we see an 8 core 16 thread CPU that will work with Z370 in the future


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> The way chipset lanes are divided is something that not many enthusiasts look at for some reason, if you are happy with Asrock then there is no reason to change, based on what I have heard about the Taichi board in regards to VRM's it is a very good board in terms of value for money. Personally if I go with Z370 I would buy a Maximus X Formula from a water cooling point of view, I have been more or less shouted down about this on other threads but I would not be surprised if we see an 8 core 16 thread CPU that will work with Z370 in the future


I need to look at Maximus documentation on this issue, because I'm very much concerned with this.. The real issue for me going 8700k and Z370 was exactly this.. That I might need more PCIe lanes in the near future.. GPU is covered by CPU, then I have 6 SATA storage devices,a PCI ZxR and a NVME 960 EVO.. The latter need to be covered with the chipset from now on in contrast with my 5820k which had 28.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Did you mean to turn off HT?


Yes, HT typically has a negative performance effect on a 6 real core CPU in games.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> I need to look at Maximus documentation on this issue, because I'm very much concerned with this.. The real issue for me going 8700k and Z370 was exactly this.. That I might need more PCIe lanes in the near future.. GPU is covered by CPU, then I have 6 SATA storage devices,a PCI ZxR and a NVME 960 EVO.. The latter need to be covered with the chipset from now on in contrast with my 5820k which had 28.


Maximus board will allow you to populate all 6 SATA ports as well as one of the M.2 slots (at 4x) provided it is NVME and not SATA, sound card populated in one of the PCI-E x1 slots reduces the PCI-E x4 down to x2, so the board will do what you need currently.


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Maximus board will allow you to populate all 6 SATA ports as well as one of the M.2 slots (at 4x) provided it is NVME and not SATA, sound card populated in one of the PCI-E x1 slots reduces the PCI-E x4 down to x2, so the board will do what you need currently.


Ok I got a bit confused now.. Do you mean that using all 6 SATA drives and my NVME along with the sound card, my current GEN x4 speed will drop to two? Because I don't want to lose speed and cripple my 960EVO.. Or is it only for the sound card?

And I'm thinking of getting a second NVME (x4 gen) in the future as well.. Will it also suffice for the second one to be in full speed? I'm a bit confused with how many lanes are populated from all these devices through chipset


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> Ok I got a bit confused now.. Do you mean that using all 6 SATA drives and my NVME along with the sound card, my current GEN x4 speed will drop to two? Because I don't want to lose speed and cripple my 960EVO.. Or is it only for the sound card?
> 
> And I'm thinking of getting a second NVME (x4 gen) in the future as well.. Will it also suffice for the second one to be in full speed? I'm a bit confused with how many lanes are populated from all these devices through chipset


Except for the PCI-E x16/x8 and PCI-E x8 slots that are from the CPU every other slot as well as USB ports,SATA ports are from the chipset. You wont loose any speed on your M.2 drive and you will still be able to use all 6 SATA ports provided you use the M.2 slot nearest the CPU on the board. If you use a second M.2 drive in the other M.2 slot (at full speed x4) you will not be able to use SATA ports 5 and 6, you could however use a riser card for a second M.2 drive if you use the bottom 4x PCI-E slot, however this would disable the 3 PCI-E x1 slots meaning no sound card. If you are adding a second M.2 drive and only using 1 GPU and you dont need the second M.2 drive to be bootable you could use the PCI-E x8 from the CPU (via a riser card) but it will reduce the PCI-E x16 slot down to x8 but would allow you to use your sound card since you would no longer need to use the bottom PCI-E x4 slot


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Except for the PCI-E x16/x8 and PCI-E x8 slots that are from the CPU every other slot as well as USB ports,SATA ports are from the chipset. You wont loose any speed on your M.2 drive and you will still be able to use all 6 SATA ports provided you use the M.2 slot nearest the CPU on the board. If you use a second M.2 drive in the other M.2 slot (at full speed x4) you will not be able to use SATA ports 5 and 6, you could however use a riser card for a second M.2 drive if you use the bottom 4x PCI-E slot, however this would disable the 3 PCI-E x1 slots meaning no sound card. If you are adding a second M.2 drive and only using 1 GPU and you dont need the second M.2 drive to be bootable you could use the PCI-E x8 from the CPU but it will reduce the PCI-E x16 slot down to x8 but would allow you to use your sound card since you would no longer need to use the bottom PCI-E x4 slot


Got it now thanks, so for the Taichi using M2 slot 3 disables only 1 SATA for my current NVME. This leaves me with 7 out of 8 SATA slots available for my 6 drives.
If I use another nvme and occupy M2 slot 1 or slot 2 according to documentation, I disable another 2 SATA so I'll have 5 SATA available to use for my HDDs, and I'll have to remove 1 HDD from 6 (no problem I was going to remove a small one anyway). And then use a PCI slot for my sound card, correct?

As long as I can have two PCIe 3 x4 NVME SSDs at full speed (only one will be bootable) and use my sound card with 4-5 SATA drives (with GPU left at CPU lanes of course) I'm ok..









SLi days are probably over for me, but even if I use two Volta high end x8 and x8 are more than fine, the performance gains are not that much from a x16 x16 config..


----------



## giubox360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Try VCCIO 1.2V and VCCSA 1.2V see how you go, both VCCIO and SA are trial and error. Try running cache roughly 400Mhz below core speed although you might be able to get 200Mhz below core speed, once again trial and error


thank you very much, and in the case I would just overclock the Ram to my XMP profile 3600 mhz cl 17? do you suggest, same voltages or a bit less?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> Got it now thanks, so for the Taichi using M2 slot 3 disables only 1 SATA for my current NVME. This leaves me with 7 out of 8 SATA slots available for my 6 drives.
> If I use another nvme and occupy M2 slot 1 or slot 2 according to documentation, I disable another 2 SATA so I'll have 5 SATA available to use for my HDDs, and I'll have to remove 1 HDD from 6 (no problem I was going to remove a small one anyway). And then use a PCI slot for my sound card, correct?
> 
> As long as I can have two PCIe 3 x4 NVME SSDs at full speed (only one will be bootable) and use my sound card with 4-5 SATA drives (with GPU left at CPU lanes of course) I'm ok..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLi days are probably over for me, but even if I use two Volta high end x8 and x8 are more than fine, the performance gains are not that much from a x16 x16 config..


Just had a look at the Taichi board manual and it would be more suited to your needs, if you use M.2 slot 3 in NVME and not SATA you wont lose any of the 6 intel SATA ports plus you have 2 more SATA ports from an AsMedia controller. Also using the bottom PCI-E x4 slot for a second M.2 in the future at x4 (with a riser card) doesn't sacrifice the other 2 x1 slots for your sound card and would remain bootable if you wanted to run Raid 0 with both M.2 drives, bottom line in your usage scenario you would be better of with the Taichi board


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *giubox360*
> 
> thank you very much, and in the case I would just overclock the Ram to my XMP profile 3600 mhz cl 17? do you suggest, same voltages or a bit less?


When you enable XMP what are the VCCIO and VCCSA voltages set by your motherboard? Here is a link to a Kaby Lake overclocking guide that deals with VCCIO and VCCSA which will be very similar for Coffee Lake
http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/3/ should help explain things


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Just had a look at the Taichi board manual and it would be more suited to your needs, *if you use M.2 slot 3 in NVME and not SATA you wont lose any of the 6 intel SATA ports* plus you have 2 more SATA ports from an AsMedia controller. *Also using the bottom PCI-E x4 slot for a second M.2 in the future at x4 (with a riser card) doesn't sacrifice the other 2 x1 slots* for your sound card and would remain bootable if you wanted to run Raid 0 with both M.2 drives, bottom line in your usage scenario you would be better of with the Taichi board


Oh yeah I completely missed the part that it says using M2 slot 3 disables 1 SATA port from the intel controller only for SATA and not NVME purposes..Even better.

Regarding the bottom M2 slot it says that it disables 2 SATA slots for an additional NVME, nothing about sacrificing the 2 PCI x1 slots when used.. So do I really need a riser card in order to do a RAID 0 config
and It will not be bootable otherwise?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> Oh yeah I completely missed the part that it says using M2 slot 3 disables 1 SATA port from the intel controller only for SATA and not NVME purposes..Even better.
> 
> Regarding the bottom M2 slot it says that it disables 2 SATA slots for an additional NVME, nothing about sacrificing the 2 PCI x1 slots when used.. So do I really need a riser card in order to do a RAID 0 config
> and It will not be bootable otherwise?


It will still remain bootable as a Raid 0 config from the bottom M.2 since they are all from the chipset BUT using the bottom M.2 at 4x will disable 2 Intel SATA ports, you could still use the AsMedia SATA ports if needed so you wouldn't need a riser card in this case. Just realise the AsMedia SATA ports are a little slower than the Intel ones in the real world, not an issue if using mechanical drives. Also note using 2 NVME drives at 4x wont increase your read speeds by very much if at all since DMI 3.0 is only PCI-E x4 speed but it will increase your capacity and write speeds.


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> It will still remain bootable as a Raid 0 config from the bottom M.2 since they are all from the chipset BUT using the bottom M.2 at 4x will disable 2 Intel SATA ports, you could still use the AsMedia SATA ports if needed so you wouldn't need a riser card in this case. Just realise the AsMedia SATA ports are a little slower than the Intel ones in the real world, not an issue if using mechanical drives.


Yeah I know that part about ASMedia also.. Well it seems like the mobo has almost everything I need. It will probably be more than ok for a good O/C and provide nice and clean power so I'm all set..I like its black minimal look also









Thanks a bunch for your help man appreciate it.. Hopefully by Saturday I'll have the mobo as well and I'll begin the o/c. The 70 euros coupled with some more will be put towards a nice 280mm AIO cooling solution, I think I'll skip using the Noctua DH-14S that I currently use for better temps, especially now at the beginning that I will not delid the cpu.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> Yeah I know that part about ASMedia also.. Well it seems like the mobo has almost everything I need. It will probably suffice even for a good O/C and provide nice and clean power so I'm all set..I like its black minimal look also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your help man appreciate it.. Hopefully by Saturday I'll have the mobo as well and I'll begin the o/c. The 70 euros coupled with some more will be put towards a nice 280mm AIO cooling solution, I think I'll skip using the Noctua DH-14S that I currently use for better temps, especially now at the beginning that I will not delid the cpu.


Cough...cough seriously consider one of the EK custom loop kits (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits/gaming-series) instead of an AIO,it will perform better has better quality parts and is expandable, good luck


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Cough...cough seriously consider one of the EK custom loop kits (https://www.ekwb.com/shop/kits/gaming-series) instead of an AIO,it will perform better has better quality parts and is expandable, good luck


Yeah that is true EK blocks are great but it will be more expensive for all the parts. Expansion and performance wise there's no comparison I know..


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> Yeah that is true EK blocks are great but it will be more expensive for all the parts. Expansion and performance wise there's no comparison I know..


To be honest if you dont delid your CPU something like a NZXT Kraken would be fine, you wont really get any benefits from a custom loop unless you delid


----------



## orbitech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> To be honest if you dont delid your CPU something like a NZXT Kraken would be fine, you wont really get any benefits from a custom loop unless you delid


And that was my intention a X62


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orbitech*
> 
> And that was my intention a X62


Good pick seem to be amongst the best of them from all reports


----------



## giubox360

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> When you enable XMP what are the VCCIO and VCCSA voltages set by your motherboard? Here is a link to a Kaby Lake overclocking guide that deals with VCCIO and VCCSA which will be very similar for Coffee Lake
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/3/ should help explain things


thank you very much mate, I will try then I tell you my values








P.S.
from your guide for 3600 mhz Ram, CPU VCCIO should be at least 1.15 v and CPU SA 1.20 v, if I'm not wrong. Nice.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've had very good luck with SA and IO at 1.2v


----------



## spddmn24

5.1 core 4.7 cache @ ~1.29-1.3 vcore 0 avx offset
Gigabyte Aorus gaming 7
Delidded cooled with nh-d15


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spddmn24*
> 
> 5.1 core 4.7 cache @ ~1.29-1.3 vcore 0 avx offset
> Gigabyte Aorus gaming 7
> Delidded cooled with nh-d15


Very nice result







have you tried 5.2Ghz, you still have a bit of headroom.


----------



## Ellerer

Hello! I need your advice.
8700k @4.7 all cores + Asus z370 f-gaming
Vcore 1.175 but VID is about 1.4
Should I change settings for LLC to 1-7 (it's auto now) and for ac/dc to 0.01 (it's auto now).
Many-many thanx!


----------



## spddmn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Very nice result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you tried 5.2Ghz, you still have a bit of headroom.


1.35 was my starting voltage and 5.2 wasn't quite stable there. I'm sure I could get it stable under 1.4 vcore, but I'm happy with 5.1 at 1.3. 100 mhz really isn't worth the extra heat and noise to me.


----------



## robinaish

My 8700k
I tried to stabilize 4.9 Ghz... and failed

Asrock z370 extreme4, thermalright macho120 rev.a, ram kfa2 3600 c17

I test with prime95 28.10 custom FFT 256K for 15 minutes

ring/[email protected], [email protected]
Last setting that i tried before temp went too high:
1.320V, LLC maxed (level 1) --> Failed worker 7,8

Voltage reading cpu-z: 1.312 -1.328, max cpu package power: 160W


----------



## unkletom

@robinaish. What's you VCCPLL at? try 1.25v


----------



## robinaish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unkletom*
> 
> @robinaish. What's you VCCPLL at? try 1.25v


VCCPLL was on auto (1.200v), I just tried with 1.25v.
And same 49 core, 37 ring, 1.320v and LLC maxed..

but same worker 7,8 failed after 11 min.

Thanks for the suggestion.

I have a weak core, the motherboard has "per core oc".. i should tinker with this feature.

edit
"per core oc" was not what i thought it was.
it is another word for turbo boost, you can not control the multiplier of each core separately


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CT007*
> 
> From another site... "The issue is fixed now with the latest bios today. Vcore stays steady when I leave LLC on auto." (garm, Oct 17)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robinaish*
> 
> VCCPLL was on auto (1.200v), I just tried with 1.25v.
> And same 49 core, 37 ring, 1.320v and LLC maxed..
> 
> but same worker 7,8 failed after 11 min.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> I have a weak core, the motherboard has "per core oc".. i should tinker with this feature.
> 
> edit
> "per core oc" was not what i thought it was.
> it is another word for turbo boost, you can not control the multiplier of each core separately


vccpll will be ok on auto more vcore try 1.325-1.33


----------



## robinaish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> vccpll will be ok on auto more vcore try 1.325-1.33


tested 1.33v... worker 8 failed after 9 min (49 core, 37 ring, 2133 ram, LLC maxed)
With some thermal throttling on core 0, cpu package max temp 94°C, cpu package max power 162.8W

I'll stop increasing the vcore.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robinaish*
> 
> tested 1.33v... worker 8 failed after 9 min (49 core, 37 ring, 2133 ram, LLC maxed)
> With some thermal throttling on core 0, cpu package max temp 94°C, cpu package max power 162.8W
> 
> I'll stop increasing the vcore.


try avx offset of like 2 and see if you are still getting fails.


----------



## Robilar

I have to say thus far, this is one of the easiest chips and boards I've overclocked with. Change a few settings, run tests done. Not a bad thing


----------



## robinaish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> try avx offset of like 2 and see if you are still getting fails.


it will surely work... but i can also put the multiplier to 47 straight.
It's about testing at a certain frequency.

About AVX offset, it doesn't seem to work well... as I have throttling on Battlefield 1. (which i don't think has avx instructions)
So I rely on setting a "max power" to reduce frequency when the load is too high.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

94c time to delid u will get 5ghz easy delidded mine before i installed and tested 5g @ 1.344 llc5 max temp 73c


----------



## robinaish

... or sell and get another try at the lottery.

I can't do 49 @ 1.33v.
This cpu doesn't feel like it's worth delidding.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> 94c time to delid u will get 5ghz easy delidded mine before i installed and tested 5g @ 1.344 llc5 max temp 73c


Got exactly same results. 5ghz @ 1.36(adaptive) llc5 gave me prime96 temps of 90C - 95C . after delid never goes above 72C. Only 1 core goes actually to 72C, rest stay between 66C - 70C.

Gonna try to tweak the voltage tho.. I think I can get it better somehow..

Cooled by noctua NH-D15 btw.


----------



## fragnot

Can someone point me in a direction of a proper i7 8700k overclocking guide?

Right now, ive done these steps (im very new at this, and would love some help)

Sync all cores
x 51
XMP profile enabled
vcore 1.30

Test in realbench for 30 mins. Passed.

Enabled adaptive mode so it doesnt stick with 1.3v all the time. Now it runs down to 0.6v when im watching youtube with son, and upto 1.34 (5.1GHz) when playing + watching movie.

With this im getting 25C idle, and upto 43C when im playing WoW + watching movie on secondary screen.

Thats all ive tried so far, and havent tried to push it for more, since i dont know anything about it. Most of the guides ive looked at either makes me more confusing, or its too technical for me.

PS. Using this system :

i7 8700k
Asus Z370-E
Kraken x62


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragnot*
> 
> Can someone point me in a direction of a proper i7 8700k overclocking guide?
> 
> Right now, ive done these steps (im very new at this, and would love some help)
> 
> Sync all cores
> x 51
> XMP profile enabled
> vcore 1.30
> 
> Test in realbench for 30 mins. Passed.
> 
> Enabled adaptive mode so it doesnt stick with 1.3v all the time. Now it runs down to 0.6v when im watching youtube with son, and upto 1.34 (5.1GHz) when playing + watching movie.
> 
> With this im getting 25C idle, and upto 43C when im playing WoW + watching movie on secondary screen.
> 
> Thats all ive tried so far, and havent tried to push it for more, since i dont know anything about it. Most of the guides ive looked at either makes me more confusing, or its too technical for me.
> 
> PS. Using this system :
> 
> i7 8700k
> Asus Z370-E
> Kraken x62


Here is link to an overclocking guide for Kaby Lake which is very similar to Coffee Lake so same rules apply








http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/
Have tried to overclock your cache? What level is your LLC? What were the temperatures like with Realbench?


----------



## fragnot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Here is link to an overclocking guide for Kaby Lake which is very similar to Coffee Lake so same rules apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/
> Have tried to overclock your cache? What level is your LLC? What were the temperatures like with Realbench?


Thanks for this.

I dont know what that cache and LLC means, so i probably havent messed with it.

Cant remember the temps with realbench. But i will try again, and list the result.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fragnot*
> 
> Thanks for this.
> 
> I dont know what that cache and LLC means, so i probably havent messed with it.
> 
> Cant remember the temps with realbench. But i will try again, and list the result.


What I would do first is find the maximum stable CPU core frequency first whilst keeping temperature below 80 to 85 degrees C whilst running something like Realbench stress test for at least one hour. Once it passes that increase the cache frequency, should be able to get it around 200Mhz below core frequency, then test again with Realbench stress test for another hour. Set your LLC (load line calibration) to level 4 or 5 and see how close that gets you to the Vcore that you set in the UEFI whilst under load with Realbench. For more advanced users then overclock your memory followed by tightening up the memory timings







Follow the guide to familiarise yourself with the terminology.


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> What I would do first is find the maximum stable CPU core frequency first whilst keeping temperature below 80 to 85 degrees C whilst running something like Realbench stress test for at least one hour. Once it passes that increase the cache frequency, should be able to get it around 200Mhz below core frequency, then test again with Realbench stress test for another hour. Set your LLC (load line calibration) to level 4 or 5 and see how close that gets you to the Vcore that you set in the UEFI whilst under load with Realbench. For more advanced users then overclock your memory followed by tightening up the memory timings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow the guide to familiarise yourself with the terminology.


For anyone interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1641166/ocn-labs-intel-coffee-lake-system-build-overclocking-guide-by-jeffrey-edson

Should help out a bit here!


----------



## Elrick

This is just a question for the people who are using their 8700K cpu, is anyone only using the APU graphics yet?

I know everyone here on OCN has their fave GTX 1080 coupled with this chip but no one has yet mentioned using the onboard graphics, so please can anyone let me know how it is. Just curious to know if the Intel Graphics gear is now working properly or have they indeed dropped the ball on this with their awful drivers?

The 8700K is formidable inside any tiny case so your replies will indeed be noticed and judged accordingly.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

just testing ram 3200 cl14 can people post some aida64 ram & cache benchmark to compare use this serial to activate aida64 UUFB1-4RYD6-9NDNG-7DM94-UBIKV

my scores


----------



## FeDoK




----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FeDoK*


what is your rams rated speed i think i will try


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> what is your rams rated speed i think i will try


what Your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages at


----------



## FeDoK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> what Your VCCIO and VCCSA voltages at


CMR16GX4M2f4000C19, running at 1.35v Ram, 1.15v IO, 1.20v SA. All the secondary and tertiary timings are still on auto though, didn't have much time to play with them yet.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FeDoK*
> 
> CMR16GX4M2f4000C19, running at 1.35v Ram, 1.15v IO, 1.20v SA. All the secondary and tertiary timings are still on auto though, didn't have much time to play with them yet.[/q
> thanks mate will try


----------



## unkletom

On a Asrock Extreme4 with gskill 3866 RAM


----------



## dante`afk

anyone got any good results with L730 batches? So far it seems they are worse than L729


----------



## NeoandGeo

Haven't even thought to look at what my batch was. Another 5960x "J" Batch situation? So far I have my chip at 5.3Ghz | 4.8 Uncore @1.415v. Delidded immediately upon receiving the chip, so can't compare any pre-post temps. Hitting 80c max on the package and 2 cores with 4 cores in the 76-78c range when running Realbench h.264 test 4 times in a row. Of course Prime95 Small FFT test hits the mid to upper 90's on the package/several cores, cut that off after about 90 seconds.

Pic of Intel's TIM application before I replaced with ThermalGrizzly Conductonaut, and some benchmarks:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Memory Timings using a kit of G.Skill RipJaws V F43200c14 (4x8GB) Kit @1.45v ([email protected]|[email protected]):



I need to reign in those RTL/IOL a bit but leaving MRC Fast Boot disabled results in a 55 Error code the majority of the time, even though I have ran HCI Memtest for hours at a time with no errors (Get plenty of errors when trying for 3866Mhz though.) Enabled I have no problems cold booting/restarting. Is there a way to ensure proper memory training with the MRC fast boot option enabled? May start manually adjusting them down to more reasonable levels when I get a chance to sit down with that tedious process.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> anyone got any good results with L730 batches? So far it seems they are worse than L729


I also have a L730. I'm curious how well can you clock it, I can't try out mine because i'm still waiting for my PSU.


----------



## Jedson3614

On the ASRock Extreme 4 In my article here:http://www.overclock.net/t/1641166/ocn-labs-intel-coffee-lake-system-build-overclocking-guide-by-jeffrey-edson I am able to hit 5GHz on 1.3, however, my Tjunction is very close and that is way past my comfort level. Even though I am stable, I settled for 4.7 at 1.3 to suffice the temperatures. I am now just barely under 80 Deg. C. I have my RAM at 3200MHz @ XMP values and voltages for SA and IO are on AUTO. I also was able to set LLC level 2 to have a tiny bit of VDROOP. Overall the 8700K is a beast, but it does run HOT. I could easily delid my chip but really I'm happy where it's at without the extra work. I play games mostly and don't really need anything higher than 4.7 every day. It was nice to see 5GHZ stable though for the article for a short period.


----------



## Laur3nTyu

Is this OC any good ? https://valid.x86.fr/9eqq8y

the vcore is actually 1.376 when stress testing.


----------



## jmone

I have a stock Batch # L729C249 and it is stable at 5ghz (12 hours stress test) @ 1.344 peaking at mid 80c temps with a 110i cooler. Quick tests (5min stress) was OK on 5.1 and crashed at 5.2

Had to also change my ram from G.Skill to Coarsair for stable XMP3200 however on my Hero X board with the 0505 bios.

Very happy with this chip.


----------



## fallouter32

Hi again, from my point i see many asus desk users... All complain about voltage... In my case with MSI carbon pro desk i have voltage 1.35,cpuz show me maximum 1.352V, no offset etc is set but is rock solid under stress&gaming, right i can see blink of 80+ temps on cpu via msi afterburner obd, but no problem with voltage as others, i set 1.35 so it IS 1.35 maybe msi have different settings in this but i cannot see any volt more going into cpu than that i have set... Maybe thats the price for your core enhancement that all who test asus boards mention... Idk, im good with [email protected] rest stock and have same nor better performance than most tunners...


----------



## NeoandGeo

My CPU is from the L730 Batch


----------



## Talon2016

I must have hit the dang CPU lottery. I'm on an Asus Strix Z370-E and have 5.0ghz stable on all cores at just 1.250v in BIOS and shows 1.232v under load.

5.1ghz works fine and 5.2ghz takes around 1.400v.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Talon2016*
> 
> I must have hit the dang CPU lottery. I'm on an Asus Strix Z370-E and have 5.0ghz stable on all cores at just 1.250v in BIOS and shows 1.232v under load.
> 
> 5.1ghz works fine and 5.2ghz takes around 1.400v.


I received a good one too I think, I settled at 5.2 1.37v but was able to pass stress test at 5.3 at 1.404v and 5.4 would boot and do normal tasks but fail stress test, did not bother to up the vcore anymore. My cpu is delidded with corsair h115i cooler on asus maximus x hero.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> just testing ram 3200 cl14 can people post some aida64 ram & cache benchmark to compare use this serial to activate aida64 UUFB1-4RYD6-9NDNG-7DM94-UBIKV
> 
> my scores


What is your VCCIO and System Agent Voltage?

i have 3200mhz Gskill Z C14 ram but the only blue screen i have had is Ram related. (i was using this ram in my preivous built without any issues at auto xmp 3200 )

Im running a 8700k @5.1 1.31 0 issues .Dont want to push it until i get the ram situated ..i can boot and run at 5.2 but it crashes on windows . Im running a Asus Hero

VCCIO seems to be set at 1.2224 and System Agent ! 1.144 on auto


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

https://valid.x86.fr/uqm9pb
L731 batch, 1.32V, 1.05 VCCIO, 1.10 SA


----------



## Chrisch

new 8600K runs good


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> anyone got any good results with L730 batches? So far it seems they are worse than L729
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a L730. I'm curious how well can you clock it, I can't try out mine because i'm still waiting for my PSU.
Click to expand...

L730C309 Checking in.... See below

Maximus Hero X w/ EK Monoblock (custom loop)
GSKILL Trident Z RGB 3600

5.0 ghz @ 1.285v (non-Delid) .... Hwinfo/Aida64 shows 1.264v or 1.28v under load..
AVX 0
Cache 46
LLC 5
XMP
MCE Off
Dram 1.35v
Viccio 0.95
Vccsa 1.05v

Temps high 60' - low 70's after 1 hour of real bench.
Ambient 23-24c ... Loop water temp 27-28c

I'll be deliding soon to push the chip. Haven't tried anything higher than 5000Mhz.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> just testing ram 3200 cl14 can people post some aida64 ram & cache benchmark to compare use this serial to activate aida64 UUFB1-4RYD6-9NDNG-7DM94-UBIKV
> 
> my scores


Run this in admin mode:

https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intelr-memory-latency-checker

Restart after running it since it disables prefetching to get accurate #s


----------



## Exilon

I posted this in the HW News thread, but I figure it might be useful here:



Measured with MLC using 3466 16-18-18-36


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> What is your VCCIO and System Agent Voltage?
> 
> i have 3200mhz Gskill Z C14 ram but the only blue screen i have had is Ram related. (i was using this ram in my preivous built without any issues at auto xmp 3200 )
> 
> Im running a 8700k @5.1 1.31 0 issues .Dont want to push it until i get the ram situated ..i can boot and run at 5.2 but it crashes on windows . Im running a Asus Hero
> 
> VCCIO seems to be set at 1.2224 and System Agent ! 1.144 on auto


vccio 0.98750 and System Agent 1.0000


----------



## doox00




----------



## Rezal

1.20 V IO, 1.24 V SA measured by monitoring


----------



## terrorindeed

HELLO ALL!!!!,

I'm back from the dead, or at least my 8700K is. I got my replacement CPU this afternoon and booted it into my Maximus Hero X, 5.0Ghz @ 1.250, everything ran well. Realbench for 1 hour, cinebench mutliple times. I then increased to 5.2ghz @ 1.385 and everything also seems to check out. My question now, since CPU-Z doesnt report properly, and HWINFO shows CPU VID at 1.305-1.32 , can I actually drop the vcore in the bios from 1.385 down to what the VID is at?


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!!,
> 
> I'm back from the dead, or at least my 8700K is. I got my replacement CPU this afternoon and booted it into my Maximus Hero X, 5.0Ghz @ 1.250, everything ran well. Realbench for 1 hour, cinebench mutliple times. I then increased to 5.2ghz @ 1.385 and everything also seems to check out. My question now, since CPU-Z doesnt report properly, and HWINFO shows CPU VID at 1.305-1.32 , can I actually drop the vcore in the bios from 1.385 down to what the VID is at?


I just dropped to 1.370 and cinebench still spit out my 1693 score. WOOOOOOW


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> I just dropped to 1.370 and cinebench still spit out my 1693 score. WOOOOOOW


Batch # 309


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> Batch # 309


run prime 95 small ffts


----------



## DonkSpirit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> I'm back from the dead, or at least my 8700K is. I got my replacement CPU this afternoon and booted it into my Maximus Hero X, 5.0Ghz @ 1.250, everything ran well.


Hey, I've got an i7 8700k with Maximus Hero aswell. Can you maybe tell me all your settings for 5.0 GHz on your board? I don't seem to get 5.0 GHz stable, even though I have headroom when it comes to temps. I now run 4.9 GHz @ 1.31, which is ******ed, because I can run 5.0 GHz with no issues when I use the ASUS preset. I'm pretty sure, I'm doing something wrong... HELP!


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spin Cykle*
> 
> L730C309 Checking in.... See below
> 
> Maximus Hero X w/ EK Monoblock (custom loop)
> GSKILL Trident Z RGB 3600
> 
> 5.0 ghz @ 1.285v (non-Delid) .... Hwinfo/Aida64 shows 1.264v or 1.28v under load..
> AVX 0
> Cache 46
> LLC 5
> XMP
> MCE Off
> Dram 1.35v
> Viccio 0.95
> Vccsa 1.05v
> 
> Temps high 60' - low 70's after 1 hour of real bench.
> Ambient 23-24c ... Loop water temp 27-28c
> 
> I'll be deliding soon to push the chip. Haven't tried anything higher than 5000Mhz.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Those are some pretty good results ! Most people need more than 1.3v for 5 ghz. I have an L730C311, expecting some nice results too.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonkSpirit*
> 
> Hey, I've got an i7 8700k with Maximus Hero aswell. Can you maybe tell me all your settings for 5.0 GHz on your board? I don't seem to get 5.0 GHz stable, even though I have headroom when it comes to temps. I now run 4.9 GHz @ 1.31, which is ******ed, because I can run 5.0 GHz with no issues when I use the ASUS preset. I'm pretty sure, I'm doing something wrong... HELP!
> 
> ai overclock tuner leave at auto till u find good overclock
> bclk 100
> asus multicore disabled
> svid behavior best case scenario
> avx 0
> cpu core ratio sync all cores
> multi x50
> cpu core/cache current limit max 255.50
> min cpu cache ratio 47
> max cpu cache ratio 47
> cpu core/cache voltage adaptive mode
> offset mode sign -
> additional turbo mode cpu core voltage 1.350
> offset voltage 1


----------



## DonkSpirit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> ai overclock tuner leave at auto till u find good overclock
> bclk 100
> asus multicore disabled
> svid behavior best case scenario
> avx 0
> cpu core ratio sync all cores
> multi x50
> cpu core/cache current limit max 255.50
> min cpu cache ratio 47
> max cpu cache ratio 47
> cpu core/cache voltage adaptive mode
> offset mode sign -
> additional turbo mode cpu core voltage 1.350
> offset voltage 1


Ok, so I did everything exactly how you told me. I changed offset voltage to 0.1, because with 1 I got weird Core Voltage, but this changed nothing. Now I got this beauty (same as with 1):

https://valid.x86.fr/vfe7wt

Am I going crazy? Why would I have 1.392V Core Voltage?! I even get 1.472V. Am I missing something?! Am I having a stroke or *** is going on?

I'm used to MSI boards and I managed to OC my 3770k to 5 GHz without any issues...

Edit: CPU Z validation seems not to work anymore. I get some random validation that has nothing to do with my system.

Edit 2: Just for ****s and giggles I changed additional turbo mode cpu core voltage to 1.250... guess what happend?! You're right! Nothing. I got the exact same 1.339V-1.472V range as I did get before (hwinfo and CPU Z show the same values). Is my mobo ****ed or am I ******ed!?


----------



## Technodox

Can anyone tell me what is the max voltage for everyday use on the 8700k? Like to be safe without the chip degrading in 2-3 years?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonkSpirit*
> 
> Ok, so I did everything exactly how you told me. I changed offset voltage to 0.1, because with 1 I got weird Core Voltage, but this changed nothing. Now I got this beauty (same as with 1):
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vfe7wt
> 
> Am I going crazy? Why would I have 1.392V Core Voltage?! I even get 1.472V. Am I missing something?! Am I having a stroke or *** is going on?
> 
> I'm used to MSI boards and I managed to OC my 3770k to 5 GHz without any issues...
> 
> Edit: CPU Z validation seems not to work anymore. I get some random validation that has nothing to do with my system.
> 
> Edit 2: Just for ****s and giggles I changed additional turbo mode cpu core voltage to 1.250... guess what happend?! You're right! Nothing. I got the exact same 1.339V-1.472V range as I did get before (hwinfo and CPU Z show the same values). Is my mobo ****ed or am I ******ed!?


think i got it set ia ac loadline to 0.01 and set ia dc loadline to 0.01 should fix it


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> think i got it set ia ac loadline to 0.01 and set ia dc loadline to 0.01 should fix it


llc level 5


----------



## DonkSpirit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> think i got it set ia ac loadline to 0.01 and set ia dc loadline to 0.01 should fix it


Yep, tried it with that already and it didn't even run windows... I have no idea what is going on, because 5 GHz Asus Preset works just fine with LESS voltage and it doesn't go over 1.4 volts. One core jumped to 1.391v under full load once according to hwinfo. I guess that's to be expected with everything on auto.

Fun fact: When I revert to "optimized default" (which is 4.7 GHz) I have the exact same voltage as with 5 GHz Asus Preset. I'm lost.

Can you carefully explain to me, why it should ever go over 1.350 volts, if I set it to adaptive mode with a "-" and 1.350?! Shouldn't that mean 1.350 max?! Seems I lost in the cpu lottery or I'm doing something horribly wrong.

Thanks for you help.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonkSpirit*
> 
> Ok, so I did everything exactly how you told me. I changed offset voltage to 0.1, because with 1 I got weird Core Voltage, but this changed nothing. Now I got this beauty (same as with 1):
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/vfe7wt
> 
> Am I going crazy? Why would I have 1.392V Core Voltage?! I even get 1.472V. Am I missing something?! Am I having a stroke or *** is going on?
> 
> I'm used to MSI boards and I managed to OC my 3770k to 5 GHz without any issues...
> 
> Edit: CPU Z validation seems not to work anymore. I get some random validation that has nothing to do with my system.
> 
> Edit 2: Just for ****s and giggles I changed additional turbo mode cpu core voltage to 1.250... guess what happend?! You're right! Nothing. I got the exact same 1.339V-1.472V range as I did get before (hwinfo and CPU Z show the same values). Is my mobo ****ed or am I ******ed!?


sorry off set 0.01


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> sorry off set 0.01


reset cmos try again


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I posted this in the HW News thread, but I figure it might be useful here:
> 
> 
> 
> Measured with MLC using 3466 16-18-18-36


Doesn't look that great compared to older CPUs to me. Personally I find DDR4 disappointing as well as some of the latest CPU changes that go toward worse latencies. Great bandwidth sure but the latencies suffer.

DC 4690K 4.5GHz core, 4.25GHz ring, 2.5GHz CL11 RAM:

Idle latency 38.5ns, better
Loaded latency 75.18ns, 2x better...
Bandwidth 37.606GB/s isn't bad for a 2.5GHz RAM
L2 HIT 17.0ns, better

Bandwidth sure is getting better on newer RAM and CPUs but the latencies are going up and up









Code:



Code:


Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.4
Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
        Memory node
Socket       0
     0    38.5

Measuring Peak Injection Memory Bandwidths for the system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using traffic with the following read-write ratios
ALL Reads        :      37606.0
3:1 Reads-Writes :      35277.5
2:1 Reads-Writes :      34616.3
1:1 Reads-Writes :      33357.7
Stream-triad like:      34536.0

Measuring Memory Bandwidths between nodes within system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
        Memory node
Socket       0
     0  37467.8

Measuring Loaded Latencies for the system
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
Inject  Latency Bandwidth
Delay   (ns)    MB/sec
==========================
 00000   75.18    36480.9
 00002   76.11    36179.5
 00008   75.54    35402.4
 00015   75.42    35959.5
 00050   53.24    29294.7
 00100   47.64    21547.9
 00200   45.12    14083.5
 00300   43.07    10736.5
 00400   43.19     8725.0
 00500   42.75     7447.6
 00700   41.92     5937.2
 01000   41.24     4730.7
 01300   41.02     4038.7
 01700   41.12     3469.6
 02500   40.71     2891.4
 03500   40.74     2519.9
 05000   40.37     2255.1
 09000   40.05     1971.7
 20000   40.57     1745.6

Measuring cache-to-cache transfer latency (in ns)...
Using small pages for allocating buffers
Local Socket L2->L2 HIT  latency        17.0
Local Socket L2->L2 HITM latency        19.9


----------



## Gerbacio

Hi Guys

Here are my settings , anything i could do to make it better . Some criticizing would be appreciated . If i ramp the voltage a bit up i can get into windows @5.2 but it isnt stable . With this settings im crash free for almost 24 of heavy usage .












I feel like with my previous OC i had more control , now im a bit lost.

(sorry if it sounds wonky , English isnt my first language)


----------



## roybotnik

Just put together my 8700k + Aorus Gaming 7 yesterday. Loving this build, easily the most responsive system I've ever had. 4790K system had horrible input lag unless I screwed around with c-state thresholds or disabled them.

Settings far:

50x @ 1.30V
45x cache ratio
External LLC 'Turbo', keeps 'vcore' at 1.285-1.30V
IA Cores load line = 1, results in 1.255 - 1.290 VID, VID was all over the place before setting this
Disabled Voltage Optimization, Uncore 'down bin', Energy Efficient Turbo
TridentZ 3200 C14 @ 3200 14-13-13-28-1T, 1.37V
Manually set VCCIO to 0.95V, SA to 1.05V (enabling XMP set them both to 1.2V)
~65C realbench, ~75C AIDA64 FPU, using 240mm AIO
1hr of AIDA, 1hr of realbench, 5hrs+ Destiny 2 and OW so far
Still getting used to this UEFI, it's kinda meh but it gets the job done. VRM temps as reported by the board have never been higher than 50C or so. I tightened the heatsinks before installing the board - they were not particularly loose but I wanted to be sure. No delid yet so I went with something that should be 'safe', haven't tried lower vcore at 50x yet but probably will this morning.

Edit: I lowered VCCIO/VCCSA to stock values. I was getting memory errors with them set above stock.


----------



## DonkSpirit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> reset cmos try again


Yeah, that worked. Thanks for your help mate. Now I know, why I couldn't get 5.0GHz to run on my own. Somehow I could use presets, but as soon as I tried OC myself I ran against a wall.


----------



## Rezal

Code:



Code:


Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.4
Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
        Memory node
Socket       0
     0    34.1

Measuring Peak Injection Memory Bandwidths for the system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using traffic with the following read-write ratios
ALL Reads        :      58244.6
3:1 Reads-Writes :      48970.2
2:1 Reads-Writes :      46934.9
1:1 Reads-Writes :      41363.9
Stream-triad like:      47764.4

Measuring Memory Bandwidths between nodes within system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
        Memory node
Socket       0
     0  58272.4

Measuring Loaded Latencies for the system
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
Inject  Latency Bandwidth
Delay   (ns)    MB/sec
==========================
 00000   98.26    59371.9
 00002   98.04    59334.1
 00008   96.06    59296.7
 00015   94.31    59296.0
 00050   79.10    58274.9
 00100   49.22    48971.0
 00200   41.24    31369.5
 00300   38.73    22107.3
 00400   37.26    17314.4
 00500   36.21    14343.9
 00700   35.36    10893.2
 01000   34.66     8257.0
 01300   34.29     6815.7
 01700   34.11     5674.3
 02500   33.78     4486.4
 03500   33.65     3757.3
 05000   33.48     3212.1
 09000   33.21     2650.7
 20000   33.26     2250.0

Measuring cache-to-cache transfer latency (in ns)...
Using small pages for allocating buffers
Local Socket L2->L2 HIT  latency        17.0
Local Socket L2->L2 HITM latency        19.8


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Just put together my 8700k + Aorus Gaming 7 yesterday. Loving this build, easily the most responsive system I've ever had. 4790K system had horrible input lag unless I screwed around with c-state thresholds or disabled them.
> 
> Settings far:
> 
> 50x @ 1.30V
> 45x cache ratio
> External LLC 'Turbo', keeps 'vcore' at 1.285-1.30V
> IA Cores load line = 1, results in 1.255 - 1.290 VID, VID was all over the place before setting this
> Disabled Voltage Optimization, Uncore 'down bin', Energy Efficient Turbo
> TridentZ 3200 C14 @ 3200 14-13-13-28-1T, 1.37V
> Manually set VCCIO to 1.0V, SA to 1.1V (enabling XMP set them both to 1.2V)
> ~65C realbench, ~75C AIDA64 FPU, using 240mm AIO
> 1hr of AIDA, 1hr of realbench, 5hrs+ Destiny 2 and OW so far
> Still getting used to this UEFI, it's kinda meh but it gets the job done. VRM temps as reported by the board have never been higher than 50C or so. I tightened the heatsinks before installing the board - they were not particularly loose but I wanted to be sure. No delid yet so I went with something that should be 'safe', haven't tried lower vcore at 50x yet but probably will this morning.


try prime 95 small ffts my can past all but that so have to up volts


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Just put together my 8700k + Aorus Gaming 7 yesterday. Loving this build, easily the most responsive system I've ever had. 4790K system had horrible input lag unless I screwed around with c-state thresholds or disabled them.
> 
> Settings far:
> 
> 50x @ 1.30V
> 45x cache ratio
> External LLC 'Turbo', keeps 'vcore' at 1.285-1.30V
> IA Cores load line = 1, results in 1.255 - 1.290 VID, VID was all over the place before setting this
> Disabled Voltage Optimization, Uncore 'down bin', Energy Efficient Turbo
> TridentZ 3200 C14 @ 3200 14-13-13-28-1T, 1.37V
> Manually set VCCIO to 1.0V, SA to 1.1V (enabling XMP set them both to 1.2V)
> ~65C realbench, ~75C AIDA64 FPU, using 240mm AIO
> 1hr of AIDA, 1hr of realbench, 5hrs+ Destiny 2 and OW so far
> Still getting used to this UEFI, it's kinda meh but it gets the job done. VRM temps as reported by the board have never been higher than 50C or so. I tightened the heatsinks before installing the board - they were not particularly loose but I wanted to be sure. No delid yet so I went with something that should be 'safe', haven't tried lower vcore at 50x yet but probably will this morning.


hey where is the IA Cores load line setting located? I can't find it in the gaming 7 bios. thank


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> try prime 95 small ffts my can past all but that so have to up volts


Yeah, I've been using y-cruncher for AVX (which it won't pass). Unfortunately AVX offset isn't working correctly so I might have to dial things back a bit, since I would rather not delid just yet and at 1.325V it gets too hot.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> hey where is the IA Cores load line setting located? I can't find it in the gaming 7 bios. thank


It's under Advanced Voltage Settings -> Internal VR Control. There is another setting for the IA cores LLC under Advanced Voltage Settings -> Advanced Power Settings, but I have no idea what it does because it doesn't seem to work.

Voltage control seems pretty weird at the moment. Setting vcore makes it fixed, even though XTU says it's 'adaptive'. I found that if I play around with the IA cores load line setting and leave vcore on auto, I can get my vcore to dynamically adjust with the VID and the values are reasonable. Setting it to 15 gives me 1.25V VID at idle and 1.305-1.308V VID under load, and the reported vcore from the mobo sensors matches up.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DonkSpirit*
> 
> Yeah, that worked. Thanks for your help mate. Now I know, why I couldn't get 5.0GHz to run on my own. Somehow I could use presets, but as soon as I tried OC myself I ran against a wall.


Keep IA AC/DC loadline at 0.01 unless you know what you're doing.
IA AC/DC loadline adjusts the VID the cpu 'wants' or requests under load. It is not the same as LLC (loadline calibration). LLC adjusts the VCORE vdroop, the actual vcore slope itself, not the VID whatsoever.

Increasing IA AC/DC is not the same as increasing LLC. This may also cause power draw to be misreported as well. You would need a DMM to read the actual vcore. Adjusting IA AC/DC too high can cause the system to shut off under high AVX loads, as this puts extreme stress on the VRM's, even if the CPU temps look the same as having this at "0.01" and a higher vcore set in the Bios.

In some cases a small boost, like setting it to 25, can help stability.


----------



## Gnada

Hi everyone, new here and first let me say thank you for all the info in this thread. It's been helpful as I haven't done any overclocking since my i7 4790k install 4 years ago and had a lot to research and learn

i7-8700k Batch #: L730C339
ASUS ROG Maximus Hero X
Corsair H100i v2 cooler
32GB GSKILL RIPJAWs DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34 @1.5V

Stable at 5GHz @ 1.345v (all cores) - under gaming load (PUBG, Escape from Tarkov, GW2, BDO) running about 50-59c. Under Prime 95 torture test was hitting close to 70c.

Cache @ 4.7GHz
XMP enabled
MCE disabled
SVID Behavior best case scenario
AVX 0
Adaptive Mode enabled
Offset mode -
Offset voltage 0.01
CPU VCCIO & System Agent Voltages 1.1
IA AC & DC Loadlines 0.01
LLC 5
Hyperthreading disabled

Any thoughts or feedback in general would be helpful. I'll try lowering the voltage more in a few days. Had a lot of trouble at first especially with XMP enabled, but finally found the right voltage balance. I suspect this will get a bit easier with more Asus BIOS updates. The 5G Asus profile loaded and worked fine at 5GHz every time, but with XMP it failed until I arrived at the above settings.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnada*
> 
> Hi everyone, new here and first let me say thank you for all the info in this thread. It's been helpful as I haven't done any overclocking since my i7 4790k install 4 years ago and had a lot to research and learn
> 
> i7-8700k Batch #: L730C339
> ASUS ROG Maximus Hero X
> Corsair H100i v2 cooler
> 32GB GSKILL RIPJAWs DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34 @1.5V
> 
> Stable at 5GHz @ 1.345v (all cores) - under gaming load (PUBG, Escape from Tarkov, GW2, BDO) running about 50-59c. Under Prime 95 torture test was hitting close to 70c.
> 
> Cache @ 4.7GHz
> XMP enabled
> MCE disabled
> SVID Behavior best case scenario
> AVX 0
> Adaptive Mode enabled
> Offset mode -
> Offset voltage 0.01
> CPU VCCIO & System Agent Voltages 1.1
> IA AC & DC Loadlines 0.01
> LLC 5
> Hyperthreading disabled
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback in general would be helpful. I'll try lowering the voltage more in a few days. Had a lot of trouble at first especially with XMP enabled, but finally found the right voltage balance. I suspect this will get a bit easier with more Asus BIOS updates. The 5G Asus profile loaded and worked fine at 5GHz every time, but with XMP it failed until I arrived at the above settings.


y Hyperthreading disabled


----------



## Gnada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> y Hyperthreading disabled


From what I read in other threads (not this site), Hyperthreading has virtually no benefit in games, but can cause issues with overclocking. Since all I really care about is gaming performance on this PC, I went that direction.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Keep IA AC/DC loadline at 0.01 unless you know what you're doing.
> IA AC/DC loadline adjusts the VID the cpu 'wants' or requests under load. It is not the same as LLC (loadline calibration). LLC adjusts the VCORE vdroop, the actual vcore slope itself, not the VID whatsoever.
> 
> Increasing IA AC/DC is not the same as increasing LLC. This may also cause power draw to be misreported as well. You would need a DMM to read the actual vcore. Adjusting IA AC/DC too high can cause the system to shut off under high AVX loads, as this puts extreme stress on the VRM's, even if the CPU temps look the same as having this at "0.01" and a higher vcore set in the Bios.
> 
> In some cases a small boost, like setting it to 25, can help stability.


The problem is the gigabyte UEFI doesn't make a lot of sense. It has vcore LLC and also internal LLC settings. All of the internal LLC settings just make the VID insane (even on auto/default) which would be pretty bad with anything other than fixed vcore. I assume these just modify the IA AC/DC or something? Really no idea...

I was trying to get adaptive/VID controlled vcore working since I was failing AVX loads but I suppose that won't make a difference with these (was thinking of how it worked with haswell, does VID still increase with AVX?). Also was curious if using proper adaptive will fix the AVX offset, it seems to get stuck on.

This is my first gigabyte board so I didn't know how their offset voltage works. For anyone else, you need to type 'normal' for vcore and then it allows you to change the VID offset. HOWEVER the VID is completely stupid by default - setting IA AC/DC load line to 1 fixes it. None of the 'presets' under advanced power settings do anything that makes any sense, even the power saver setting results in a 1.45V+ VID (and vcore if on auto). Basically you have to change IA AC/DC load line if you do anything other than fixed vcore, it seems.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Technodox*
> 
> Can anyone tell me what is the max voltage for everyday use on the 8700k? Like to be safe without the chip degrading in 2-3 years?


Coffee being very similar to Kaby 1.4V and below should be fine for 24/7 use


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Doesn't look that great compared to older CPUs to me. Personally I find DDR4 disappointing as well as some of the latest CPU changes that go toward worse latencies. Great bandwidth sure but the latencies suffer.
> 
> DC 4690K 4.5GHz core, 4.25GHz ring, 2.5GHz CL11 RAM:


Yeah DDR4 hasn't improved all that much unless getting really into the weeds at high 3GHz-4GHz speeds.

Loaded latency and bandwidth really changes with the # of threads hammering the IMC. 4690K 4C/4T goes a lot easier on the memory controller than a 8700K with 12T, so with 3x the threads, latency necessarily goes up.

For example, I ran this with 6C and 4C HT off:

Code:



Code:


Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.3
Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
        Memory node
Socket       0
     0    39.3

Measuring Peak Memory Bandwidths for the system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using traffic with the following read-write ratios
ALL Reads        :      48234.4
3:1 Reads-Writes :      37680.1
2:1 Reads-Writes :      36133.6
1:1 Reads-Writes :      35169.6
Stream-triad like:      37809.1

Measuring Memory Bandwidths between nodes within system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
        Memory node
 Socket      0
     0  48243.5

Measuring Loaded Latencies for the system
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
Inject  Latency Bandwidth
Delay   (ns)    MB/sec
==========================
 00000  104.16    47813.7
 00002  100.00    47511.1
 00008   95.95    47392.1
 00015   93.85    46737.1
 00050   70.49    41784.7
 00100   52.46    27458.0
 00200   47.49    15859.3
 00300   46.36    11376.7
 00400   44.27     9007.7
 00500   44.42     7543.3
 00700   41.24     5999.4
 01000   42.19     4597.4
 01300   42.88     3890.8
 01700   42.56     3343.3
 02500   41.95     2778.3
 03500   42.81     2394.2
 05000   42.09     2150.6
 09000   41.55     1890.1
 20000   39.85     1764.5

Measuring cache-to-cache transfer latency (in ns)...
Using small pages for allocating buffers
Local Socket L2->L2 HIT  latency        18.3
Local Socket L2->L2 HITM latency        21.4

4C:

Code:



Code:


Intel(R) Memory Latency Checker - v3.3
Measuring idle latencies (in ns)...
        Memory node
Socket       0
     0    39.8

Measuring Peak Memory Bandwidths for the system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using traffic with the following read-write ratios
ALL Reads        :      46395.3
3:1 Reads-Writes :      41558.3
2:1 Reads-Writes :      40398.0
1:1 Reads-Writes :      41049.6
Stream-triad like:      39038.5

Measuring Memory Bandwidths between nodes within system
Bandwidths are in MB/sec (1 MB/sec = 1,000,000 Bytes/sec)
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
        Memory node
 Socket      0
     0  46857.0

Measuring Loaded Latencies for the system
Using all the threads from each core if Hyper-threading is enabled
Using Read-only traffic type
Inject  Latency Bandwidth
Delay   (ns)    MB/sec
==========================
 00000   63.35    44636.2
 00002   64.58    44428.0
 00008   65.71    43121.0
 00015   65.44    41527.0
 00050   52.04    33165.6
 00100   47.83    17302.3
 00200   44.88    10214.4
 00300   44.37     7462.1
 00400   43.24     6037.1
 00500   42.55     5162.4
 00700   42.76     4138.0
 01000   42.12     3374.4
 01300   41.93     2967.8
 01700   44.06     2545.5
 02500   45.19     2150.6
 03500   42.46     2039.0
 05000   42.59     1877.4
 09000   42.44     1714.3
 20000   44.46     1531.0

Measuring cache-to-cache transfer latency (in ns)...
Using small pages for allocating buffers
Local Socket L2->L2 HIT  latency        18.8
Local Socket L2->L2 HITM latency        21.4

L2 <-> L2 is going up regardless because 50% more cores' worth of hops and coherency traffic.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> The problem is the gigabyte UEFI doesn't make a lot of sense. It has vcore LLC and also internal LLC settings. All of the internal LLC settings just make the VID insane (even on auto/default) which would be pretty bad with anything other than fixed vcore. I assume these just modify the IA AC/DC or something? Really no idea...
> 
> I was trying to get adaptive/VID controlled vcore working since I was failing AVX loads but I suppose that won't make a difference with these (was thinking of how it worked with haswell, does VID still increase with AVX?). Also was curious if using proper adaptive will fix the AVX offset, it seems to get stuck on.
> 
> This is my first gigabyte board so I didn't know how their offset voltage works. For anyone else, you need to type 'normal' for vcore and then it allows you to change the VID offset. HOWEVER the VID is completely stupid by default - setting IA AC/DC load line to 1 fixes it. None of the 'presets' under advanced power settings do anything that makes any sense, even the power saver setting results in a 1.45V+ VID (and vcore if on auto). Basically you have to change IA AC/DC load line if you do anything other than fixed vcore, it seems.


That's EXACTLY what happens on my MSIBook laptop!
The "Auto" setting for AC/DC loadline (the exact same setting as your gigabyte) makes the VID go insane. The VID is also reported incorrectly, OR if is somehow reported correctly, the amps (current) is not, causing the power draw to be wrong (you can tell by the heat output) Also this setting at "Auto" (which seems to be the same as "2.3 ohms" (230 on mine (1 is the lowest on mine, not 0.01) or possibly, 23 on yours depending on how your lowest is set, 0.01 or 1), at 4.4 ghz, this causes my laptop VRMs to just shut off in AVX small FFT prime95 (FMA3). And the VID fluctuates wildly (with the adaptive setting) from 1.08 to 1.2v when at 'light idle' or 'idle' although at full load its more stable.

If I use manual voltage, but the same auto ac/dc setting the VID is a lot more stable but also MUCH higher and the power draw is sky high (and yep, the VRMs shut down in AVX prime95 with a 4.2+ ghz overclock). If AVX is disabled, prime runs "fine" but very hot, and the power draw is through the roof (90W for 4.5 ghz AVX disabled prime95?)

BUT if i set ac/dc to 0.01, the VID is now rock solid (at full load it is solid completely, going only 0.004v below the idle setting). At AVX load and some idle loads it does go from 1.179v to 2.09v (this seems to be the exact same 'step') but that's it. And the VRM's don't shut off either (4.4 ghz, 1802mv (1.802v), AC/DC set to 1 (the lowest value).


----------



## ahadulaman

I am confused ! Is it bad Score ! I am using xmp with 30 multiplier cause 32 is unstable


----------



## Exilon

You're also in single channel mode. Did you the memory in the right slots?

Try raising VCCIO/VCCSA/DDR voltage if you can't get it stable at XMP settings. This is why OEMs still don't use XMP on by default...


----------



## ahadulaman

I try but no luck. I used Dram voltage 1.36 also raised vccio/vccsa and Core Loadline Power High VaxG Loadline high But everything seems not working
Only stable 30-2133 with stock everything
Motherboard Gigabyte z370 gaming 3
Ram G.skil Trendz 3200Mhz RGB


----------



## unkletom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahadulaman*
> 
> I try but no luck. I used Dram voltage 1.36 also raised vccio/vccsa and Core Loadline Power High VaxG Loadline high But everything seems not working
> Only stable 30-2133 with stock everything
> Motherboard Gigabyte z370 gaming 3
> Ram G.skil Trendz 3200Mhz RGB


Look in the motherboard manual for the recommended slots to put the RAM in. It should be 2nd and 4th slot.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

anyone can sum up the last 35 pages and tell me what people are seeing in OC range and voltages?


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Yeah DDR4 hasn't improved all that much unless getting really into the weeds at high 3GHz-4GHz speeds.
> 
> Loaded latency and bandwidth really changes with the # of threads hammering the IMC. 4690K 4C/4T goes a lot easier on the memory controller than a 8700K with 12T, so with 3x the threads, latency necessarily goes up.
> 
> For example, I ran this with 6C and 4C HT off:
> ...
> 
> L2 <-> L2 is going up regardless because 50% more cores' worth of hops and coherency traffic.


Thanks








It seems to me that way as well that DDR4 needs to be at 1.25x+ speed to compare in certain ways. At best 1.5x+, but high speed RAM even with DDR4 is hard to get and expensive as it was with DDR3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahadulaman*
> 
> 
> 
> I am confused ! Is it bad Score ! I am using xmp with 30 multiplier cause 32 is unstable


That looks quite bad, single channel as well, why...? Use as many channels as the platform supports.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> anyone can sum up the last 35 pages and tell me what people are seeing in OC range and voltages?


From what I've seen so far 5.0-5.2GHz depending on luck. So all those that wanted 5.0GHz for over half a decade now can finally get it and Intel has finally delivered a CPU that can do it.
Aren't there statistics again for OC results?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

my i7 8700k 5ghz needs 1.35 so just ordered another hope to get a win in cpu lotto


----------



## Gnada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnada*
> 
> Hi everyone, new here and first let me say thank you for all the info in this thread. It's been helpful as I haven't done any overclocking since my i7 4790k install 4 years ago and had a lot to research and learn
> 
> i7-8700k Batch #: L730C339
> ASUS ROG Maximus Hero X
> Corsair H100i v2 cooler
> 32GB GSKILL RIPJAWs DDR4-3200 14-14-14-34 @1.5V
> 
> Stable at 5GHz @ 1.345v (all cores) - under gaming load (PUBG, Escape from Tarkov, GW2, BDO) running about 50-59c. Under Prime 95 torture test was hitting close to 70c.
> 
> Cache @ 4.7GHz
> XMP enabled
> MCE disabled
> SVID Behavior best case scenario
> AVX 0
> Adaptive Mode enabled
> Offset mode -
> Offset voltage 0.01
> CPU VCCIO & System Agent Voltages 1.1
> IA AC & DC Loadlines 0.01
> LLC 5
> Hyperthreading disabled
> 
> Any thoughts or feedback in general would be helpful. I'll try lowering the voltage more in a few days. Had a lot of trouble at first especially with XMP enabled, but finally found the right voltage balance. I suspect this will get a bit easier with more Asus BIOS updates. The 5G Asus profile loaded and worked fine at 5GHz every time, but with XMP it failed until I arrived at the above settings.


So I ran Prime95 torture again this morning and my Package Temp spiked up to 95c. I've never seen it get above 70c previously and in stressful games it only reaches about 55-60c. Should I be worried my cooler is failing? It's been fine in games today (50c right now in Escape from Tarkov) and idlel is 40c. Radiator (Corsair H100i v2) is mounted in the front (2 fans blowing cool air in) 1 rear exhaust fan. Pump is in the AIO header on the MB. The ambient room temp is cool.

I guess I could try mounting another exhaust fan in the top, but I've had this configuration for years without any issues.

Update: Been running stable all day in EFT with temps in the 50's and 60c max range. Will try Prime95 again and see if things get out of control.


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnada*
> 
> So I ran Prime95 torture again this morning and my Package Temp spiked up to 95c. I've never seen it get above 70c previously and in stressful games it only reaches about 55-60c. Should I be worried my cooler is failing? It's been fine in games today (50c right now in Escape from Tarkov) and idlel is 40c. Radiator (Corsair H100i v2) is mounted in the front (2 fans blowing cool air in) 1 rear exhaust fan. Pump is in the AIO header on the MB. The ambient room temp is cool.
> 
> I guess I could try mounting another exhaust fan in the top, but I've had this configuration for years without any issues.
> 
> Update: Been running stable all day in EFT with temps in the 50's and 60c max range. Will try Prime95 again and see if things get out of control.


if all other tests are normal tests than that is normal. prime95 will always result in crazy temps unless you have a chiller or phase even on water.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's EXACTLY what happens on my MSIBook laptop!
> The "Auto" setting for AC/DC loadline (the exact same setting as your gigabyte) makes the VID go insane. The VID is also reported incorrectly, OR if is somehow reported correctly, the amps (current) is not, causing the power draw to be wrong (you can tell by the heat output) Also this setting at "Auto" (which seems to be the same as "2.3 ohms" (230 on mine (1 is the lowest on mine, not 0.01) or possibly, 23 on yours depending on how your lowest is set, 0.01 or 1), at 4.4 ghz, this causes my laptop VRMs to just shut off in AVX small FFT prime95 (FMA3). And the VID fluctuates wildly (with the adaptive setting) from 1.08 to 1.2v when at 'light idle' or 'idle' although at full load its more stable.
> 
> If I use manual voltage, but the same auto ac/dc setting the VID is a lot more stable but also MUCH higher and the power draw is sky high (and yep, the VRMs shut down in AVX prime95 with a 4.2+ ghz overclock). If AVX is disabled, prime runs "fine" but very hot, and the power draw is through the roof (90W for 4.5 ghz AVX disabled prime95?)
> 
> BUT if i set ac/dc to 0.01, the VID is now rock solid (at full load it is solid completely, going only 0.004v below the idle setting). At AVX load and some idle loads it does go from 1.179v to 2.09v (this seems to be the exact same 'step') but that's it. And the VRM's don't shut off either (4.4 ghz, 1802mv (1.802v), AC/DC set to 1 (the lowest value).


Geez, maybe Gigabyte hired someone from MSI







. I haven't yet noticed a difference in power/heat when using manual voltage with the default auto settings, but I definitely can't use offset without changing it. 1 is the lowest on this board as well. According to XTU the core voltage is in adaptive mode (not sure if XTU is right), yet the mobo vcore doesn't change from what I set it to. This BIOS doesn't have any way to specify adaptive/manual as far as I can tell.. weird.

I seem to be hitting a steep wall at 5ghz, and I suspect these strange settings could be affecting things... Need to play around some more. I hope Gigabyte releases a bios update at some point soon... this one is dated 9/26 IIRC. I do like the board (and knowing it has excellent VRM), especially since it was $40 off when I picked it up on Friday







.

Decided to go ahead and delid today, as well as mess around with RAM OC, so here's my contribution to the thread for now:

CPU:

Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Gaming 7
49x core, 45x uncore, 1.29 vcore, LLC Turbo. 1.272V - 1.284V under load.
Core max = 70C after 2 hours of prime95 small FFT, using a basic AIO (Arctic Freezer 240)
AVX offset does not seem to be working properly on this board. It will offset when running just about anything, like superpi.
RAM:

TridentZ 3200C14 2x8GB running at 3600 15-15-15-35-50 1.4V.
Haven't tweaked subtimings too much aside from tRFC 380, tREFI 14040
Passed HCI memtest 100% w/ 12 instances 15GB (didn't have time for 400 but will do that tonight)


----------



## Zacw

I'm sure this has already been asked/ answered in this thread but for some reason my mobile isn't loading things properly at the moment.

Anyway I just went through my normal process of overclocking dialed in my manual volts @ 1.25 and started at 5 ghz unfortunately I can make it to windows login but it freezes when I logged in no problem for now until my watercooling gear arrives I am just running on air so I dialed it back to 4.9 and it's been quite stable. Looking to tweak and refine and start making some profiles I was looking at my voltages more closely and I realised that according to CPU-z and HWMonitor my voltages are spiking from 1.2 - 1.5 very erratically. I am on bios 604 or something at the moment but yeah if this is a simple fix I would really appreciate somebody shedding some light on the problem and some steps or processes I could try to get my voltages stable before I tweak anymore.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

is it bad to set llc 7 i can get 5.2ghz with 1.33v with llc7 but 5ghz llc 5 takes 1.35


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> is it bad to set llc 7 i can get 5.2ghz with 1.33v with llc7 but 5ghz llc 5 takes 1.35


I believe it is better to run a higher vcore with a lower LLC, than it is to run lower vcore with high LLC. If you run high LLC.


----------



## johnys7

Hello to all the members! My build is a Aorus Gaming 7 Z370 with 8700K NON delidded using the KRAKEN X62 AIO . I was able to maintain a stable oc to 5.00 Ghz with 1.315V, LLC extreme , 44 uncore, MCE auto, VCCIO 1.150, System Agent Voltage 1.050, running prime small FTTS with around a max temp 91-92C for 1hour, 30' of Realbench with max temp up to 85. Now, my problem is that when i bought the Grizzly and decided to put it on my CPU, everything screwed up. Meaning that i see an increase of temps around 10C with the same settings. Tried to Disable MCE, set to 1 AD AC, but nothing happened. Also im currently sitting around 1.23-1.26 VID when my friend with the same build is aroun 1.13.. Any help would be really appreciated. Even if i tried to CMOS or update BIOS, still having the same increased Temps.


----------



## Technodox

looking at the previous extreme edition core CPU's the max safe voltage is 1.3v MAX, there are reports of degrading, just hope yours wont degrade.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnys7*
> 
> Hello to all the members! My build is a Aorus Gaming 7 Z370 with 8700K using the KRAKEN X62 AIO . I was able to maintain a stable oc to 5.00 Ghz with 1.315V, LLC extreme , 44 uncore, MCE auto, VCCIO 1.150, System Agent Voltage 1.050, running prime small FTTS with around a max temp 91-92C for 1hour, 30' of Realbench with max temp up to 85. Now, my problem is that when i bought the Grizzly and decided to put it on my CPU, everything screwed up. Meaning that i see an increase of temps around 10C with the same settings. Tried to Disable MCE, set to 1 AD AC, but nothing happened. Also im currently sitting around 1.23-1.26 VID when my friend with the same build is aroun 1.13.. Any help would be really appreciated. Even if i tried to CMOS or update BIOS, still having the same increased Temps.


hey I have the same setup as yours but with a old x61 aio. My 8700k is already delided. I run 70c for prime95 and 54c for realbench. When I set the IA to 1 the vid stays at 1.22v before it was all over the place. I think the llc set to turbo is enough. What's your temp right now with the Grizzly paste?


----------



## johnys7

Prime small FTTS aroun 98C and realbench around 85... What about the rest of your settings?


----------



## dbq5anlxj

@johnys7 same as in this video except I set my IA llc to 1.


----------



## emyrl

I've done some initial testing with overclocking my i7 8700k, haven't been getting great results. Here are my specs and the settings I've currently configured in my BIOS.

CPU: i7-8700K (Batch #L730C306, not delidded)
Motherboard: Asus Maximus X Hero
RAM: G.Skill TridentZ 16GB, DDR 3200 14-14-14-34, CAS 14
CPU Cooler: Noctua D15

4.8ghz
XMP Enabled
AVX Offset: 0
Vcore: 1.33v - Manual
LLC: 5
IA DC: 0.01
IA AC: 0.01
IO: 1.15v
IA: 1.20v
Everything else untouched for the time being.

So far, I've only tried stress testing with Realbench and it'll pass. On HWInfo, the vcore reads 1.328v, and will drop down to 1.296v under load. Temps when running realbench will reach up to 80-85C. When gaming on Destiny 2 for a couple hours, max temp I've seen is around 60C.

If I set the vcore in BIOS to 1.32v or lower, running Realbench will result in BSOD right away.

Any suggestions? Seems like I may have lost the silicon lottery with this one. I'd like to reach 4.9ghz atleast, but may not be possible.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *emyrl*
> 
> I've done some initial testing with overclocking my i7 8700k, haven't been getting great results. Here are my specs and the settings I've currently configured in my BIOS.
> 
> CPU: i7-8700K (Batch #L730C306, not delidded)
> Motherboard: Asus Maximus X Hero
> RAM: G.Skill TridentZ 16GB, DDR 3200 14-14-14-34, CAS 14
> CPU Cooler: Noctua D15
> 
> 4.8ghz
> XMP Enabled
> AVX Offset: 0
> Vcore: 1.33v - Manual
> LLC: 5
> IA DC: 0.01
> IA AC: 0.01
> IO: 1.15v
> IA: 1.20v
> Everything else untouched for the time being.
> 
> So far, I've only tried stress testing with Realbench and it'll pass. On HWInfo, the vcore reads 1.328v, and will drop down to 1.296v under load. Temps when running realbench will reach up to 80-85C. When gaming on Destiny 2 for a couple hours, max temp I've seen is around 60C.
> 
> If I set the vcore in BIOS to 1.32v or lower, running Realbench will result in BSOD right away.
> 
> Any suggestions? Seems like I may have lost the silicon lottery with this one. I'd like to reach 4.9ghz atleast, but may not be possible.


I don't know will lower temp result more stable OC or not. I delided my first 8700k right after I got it. I also recived another 8700k(not delided) and also did some test with it. Like everyone said after delidding I see a 15c-20c temp drop during stresstest and the non-delided 8700k is not even colse to stable using my previous OC profile. I don't know it beacause the temp or just the quality of the chip.


----------



## johnys7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> @johnys7 same as in this video except I set my IA llc to 1.


UPDATE:
Tried the settings of the video, with Turbo LLC ,1.315V , left the same AC/AD=1 and guess what. Small FFTS prime 95 untill the test 9 12K length max temp was 94C. Tried Real for a bit , run fully smooth with max 90C which was better temp than the last time! Seems to be stable and got a decrease on temps!


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnys7*
> 
> UPDATE:
> Tried the settings of the video, with Turbo LLC ,1.315V , left the same AC/AD=1 and guess what. Small FFTS prime 95 untill the test 9 12K length max temp was 94C. Tried Real for a bit , run fully smooth with max 90C which was better temp than the last time! Seems to be stable and got a decrease on temps!


Glad it help a little.I think the temp is normal for some non-delided 8700k. For my second 8700k the temp goes to 80c when running prime95 with fan and pump at full speed and 3 thread falling. Maybe consider delid if you want to see further temp drop


----------



## Liquidpaper

Hello all.

Just finished getting my 8700K overclocked. Specs as follows:

CPU: 8700k (delidded with Conductonaut)
MoBo: Maximus X Hero
Cooler: H115i with Noctua iPPC 12v fans
VGA: Zotac AMP 1080
Case: Define S (modded front panel)
RAM: 2x8 Corsair Vengeance C16 3200

So, I have a stable overclock with the following (Passed RealBench)

5.0 Ghz, AVX Offset at 0
Vcore: 1.385
LLC: Auto (changing it later today to 6 - didn't realize it was on auto).

I was able to get it to pass non-avx workloads at 1.35 vcore (Prime 26.6). Temps for RealBench were about 70C (full blast on cooler), 55C on Prime 95 26.6 Blend.

Funny question though. Before I found an AVX stable 5.0 voltage, I was using an offset (1 or 2). When I booted up, it always showed my cpu maxing out at 4800 or 4900 mhz, even though HWInfo said my multi was set to x50. Anyone know why this is? Even running non-avx applications, it might bounce up to 5ghz for a second, then drop back to 4900 or 4800.

Anyone know why that is? I think it might have to do with my power profile in Windows, but I am not sure. Any insight would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Geez, maybe Gigabyte hired someone from MSI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I haven't yet noticed a difference in power/heat when using manual voltage with the default auto settings, but I definitely can't use offset without changing it. 1 is the lowest on this board as well. According to XTU the core voltage is in adaptive mode (not sure if XTU is right), yet the mobo vcore doesn't change from what I set it to. This BIOS doesn't have any way to specify adaptive/manual as far as I can tell.. weird.
> 
> I seem to be hitting a steep wall at 5ghz, and I suspect these strange settings could be affecting things... Need to play around some more. I hope Gigabyte releases a bios update at some point soon... this one is dated 9/26 IIRC. I do like the board (and knowing it has excellent VRM), especially since it was $40 off when I picked it up on Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Decided to go ahead and delid today, as well as mess around with RAM OC, so here's my contribution to the thread for now:
> 
> CPU:
> 
> Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Gaming 7
> 49x core, 45x uncore, 1.29 vcore, LLC Turbo. 1.272V - 1.284V under load.
> Core max = 70C after 2 hours of prime95 small FFT, using a basic AIO (Arctic Freezer 240)
> AVX offset does not seem to be working properly on this board. It will offset when running just about anything, like superpi.
> RAM:
> 
> TridentZ 3200C14 2x8GB running at 3600 15-15-15-35-50 1.4V.
> Haven't tweaked subtimings too much aside from tRFC 380, tREFI 14040
> Passed HCI memtest 100% w/ 12 instances 15GB (didn't have time for 400 but will do that tonight)


I have Gigabyte Aorus z370 Gaming 7

50x core , 44x uncore 1.30vcore LLC turbo 1.296/1.308 cpuZ , it drop under load 1.284/1.296 (most times stays at 1.296)
non delid cpu aida64 test 70-75c max 30min , prime95small fft 80-85c max h110i corsair cooling

Ram: TridentZ 3600cl16 2x8 running at 3600 15-15-15-35-50 1.38V
I just put 512 for tRFC
havent any fail after aida memory testing and 24hours gaming destiny2/pubg

I am just curious about VID

its when idle or when i do some casual things

around 1.390 avarage min 1.370 max 1.425
underload 1.330 vid and vcore drop 1.284/1.296

is there anything wrong? or should i do anything about VID?


----------



## Liquidpaper

@roybotnik
Quote:


> Geez, maybe Gigabyte hired someone from MSI tongue.gif. I haven't yet noticed a difference in power/heat when using manual voltage with the default auto settings, but I definitely can't use offset without changing it. 1 is the lowest on this board as well. According to XTU the core voltage is in adaptive mode (not sure if XTU is right), yet the mobo vcore doesn't change from what I set it to. This BIOS doesn't have any way to specify adaptive/manual as far as I can tell.. weird.
> 
> I seem to be hitting a steep wall at 5ghz, and I suspect these strange settings could be affecting things... Need to play around some more. I hope Gigabyte releases a bios update at some point soon... this one is dated 9/26 IIRC. I do like the board (and knowing it has excellent VRM), especially since it was $40 off when I picked it up on Friday biggrin.gif.
> 
> Decided to go ahead and delid today, as well as mess around with RAM OC, so here's my contribution to the thread for now:
> 
> CPU:
> Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Gaming 7
> 49x core, 45x uncore, 1.29 vcore, LLC Turbo. 1.272V - 1.284V under load.
> Core max = 70C after 2 hours of prime95 small FFT, using a basic AIO (Arctic Freezer 240)
> AVX offset does not seem to be working properly on this board. It will offset when running just about anything, like superpi.
> 
> RAM:
> TridentZ 3200C14 2x8GB running at 3600 15-15-15-35-50 1.4V.
> Haven't tweaked subtimings too much aside from tRFC 380, tREFI 14040
> Passed HCI memtest 100% w/ 12 instances 15GB (didn't have time for 400 but will do that tonight)


I saw the same problem with AVX offset. Had mine set at 1 or 2, always clocked to that value, regardless of what I was doing. Just said screw it and found a vCore that was stable for AVX workloads.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

@Zyrou just change both IA AC/DC loadline to 1 you will see the vid is stable and lower.


----------



## Zyrou

@dbq5anlxj I tried them after your reply.

if i make llc lower than turbo

cinebench r15 crash all the time. /// but never crash when llc turbo cinebench and other probrams


----------



## HeliXpc

Delid and temps will be under 80c with 1.35-1.4V with a 240m aio


----------



## Emmett

Z370 gaming 7 gigabyte

Anyone else with this board get bad vdroop?
IA ac and dc set to 1. Vcore LLC turbo.
Every monitor program picks up -0.040 droop.
8700k


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> @dbq5anlxj I tried them after your reply.
> 
> if i make llc lower than turbo
> 
> cinebench r15 crash all the time. /// but never crash when llc turbo cinebench and other probrams


I meaning IA ac/dc llc not vcore llc. it's two different settings. Yes,as for vcore llc you need set it to turbo. The setting I talk about is under M.I.T>Advanced Voltage setting>Internal VR Control > IA AC/DC loadline set both to 1.


----------



## Zacw

Just answered my own problem. I realised that cpu z and ITU report core voltage as vid for some reason and HW monitor reports my core voltage at half it's real value. Hw64 is the only program correctly monitoring core v. Aside from that with LLC on auto I don't seem to see any vdroop on my hero x on 805 bios.


----------



## Gnada

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> I don't know will lower temp result more stable OC or not. I delided my first 8700k right after I got it. I also recived another 8700k(not delided) and also did some test with it. Like everyone said after delidding I see a 15c-20c temp drop during stresstest and the non-delided 8700k is not even colse to stable using my previous OC profile. I don't know it beacause the temp or just the quality of the chip.


Did you delid it yourself or use a service? I assume the tools you can buy are fairly reliable, but what is your opinion? Thanks!

I'm not getting a great 5GHz OC, so I'd like to try to delid mine if feasible.


----------



## erocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zacw*
> 
> Just answered my own problem. I realised that cpu z and ITU report core voltage as vid for some reason and HW monitor reports my core voltage at half it's real value. Hw64 is the only program correctly monitoring core v. Aside from that with LLC on auto I don't seem to see any vdroop on my hero x on 805 bios.


805 bios?


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnada*
> 
> Did you delid it yourself or use a service? I assume the tools you can buy are fairly reliable, but what is your opinion? Thanks!
> 
> I'm not getting a great 5GHz OC, so I'd like to try to delid mine if feasible.


I used rocket88 to delied my 8700k. It's super easy and effective. The only bad part is you lose factory warrenty.


----------



## akumouu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> I meaning IA ac/dc llc not vcore llc. it's two different settings. Yes,as for vcore llc you need set it to turbo. The setting I talk about is under M.I.T>Advanced Voltage setting>Internal VR Control > IA AC/DC loadline set both to 1.


Is anyone else experiencing high vcore fluctuations on this board? 1.4V Turbo LLC, constantly showing voltage fluctuate from 1.392 to 1.404.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akumouu*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing high vcore fluctuations on this board? 1.4V Turbo LLC, constantly showing voltage fluctuate from 1.392 to 1.404.


I set mine at 1.285 in bios and llc turbo .It flucuate from 1.275 to 1.295. I thought it's normal.


----------



## akumouu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> I set mine at 1.285 in bios and llc turbo .It flucuate from 1.275 to 1.295. I thought it's normal.


It seems the lower the vcore the higher it fluctuates. This seems pretty sketchy, my last z170 board had rock solid vcore with no fluctuations.


----------



## Zacw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erocker*
> 
> 805 bios?


ops I was typing from memory. What ever the current bios is on the Asus site for z370 hero


----------



## johnys7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> Glad it help a little.I think the temp is normal for some non-delided 8700k. For my second 8700k the temp goes to 80c when running prime95 with fan and pump at full speed and 3 thread falling. Maybe consider delid if you want to see further temp drop


Only question i have is about the VRMS which are hitting 79-80C under prime 95... Is it normal?


----------



## Zyrou

thanks a lot. I am new too intel boards I will try it asap


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> Z370 gaming 7 gigabyte
> 
> Anyone else with this board get bad vdroop?
> IA ac and dc set to 1. Vcore LLC turbo.
> Every monitor program picks up -0.040 droop.
> 8700k


Can you give more example? whats ur vcore and vid idle/load

i have same mother board too

I haven touch IA ac and dc set yet(just learned last night i have to set it 1)

llc turbo 1.3vcore vid 1.390 underload vcore drop 1.284/1.296 vid drop 1.325


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnys7*
> 
> Only question i have is about the VRMS which are hitting 79-80C under prime 95... Is it normal?


I'm facing really high temp as well when I run prime95. It hits 126c and start throttling the cpu. I tried everything I can bit still no luck. Realbench hits low 70s.I guess a monoblock can solveine problem so I didn't return it.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> I meaning IA ac/dc llc not vcore llc. it's two different settings. Yes,as for vcore llc you need set it to turbo. The setting I talk about is under M.I.T>Advanced Voltage setting>Internal VR Control > IA AC/DC loadline set both to 1.


Hi again

I set both 1 in bios

now VID according HWinfo64 1.240V Vcore 1.287 hwinfo (cpuZ 1.296)

I did 3 times cinebench r15 no crash

is this good cpu or? I am confused more now vid less than vcore


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> Hi again
> 
> I set both 1 in bios
> 
> now VID according HWinfo64 1.240V Vcore 1.287 hwinfo (cpuZ 1.296)
> 
> I did 3 times cinebench r15 no crash
> 
> is this good cpu or? I am confused more now vid less than vcore


That's fine, it will always vary. Vcore is the real voltage


----------



## roybotnik

Delidded with a razor blade... Flawless victory







(don't try this at home).


----------



## unkletom

Just buy a tool to delid you can easily resell with a loss of $10. I tried the razor on 2x 7700k's and worked fine but not worth the risk fiddling for like 15 minutes.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> 
> 
> Delidded with a razor blade... Flawless victory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (don't try this at home).


Will try this ! What kind of razor did you use ? Can you post a pic ?


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> I have Gigabyte Aorus z370 Gaming 7
> 
> 50x core , 44x uncore 1.30vcore LLC turbo 1.296/1.308 cpuZ , it drop under load 1.284/1.296 (most times stays at 1.296)
> non delid cpu aida64 test 70-75c max 30min , prime95small fft 80-85c max h110i corsair cooling
> 
> Ram: TridentZ 3600cl16 2x8 running at 3600 15-15-15-35-50 1.38V


nearly identical for mine except:

1. My vcore is 1.34v
2. My uncore is 50x for a 1:1 ratio with my core
3. My temps are about 25C cooler with a delided CPU and a Corsair H115i V2 with Noctua NF-A14 Chromax fans

With the delidded CPU and Noctua fans turning at 900RPM my CPU never exceeds 55C outside of stress testing. Normal gaming and other normal use, it's always under 55C.

The ramp-up to go to 5.1GHZ though is very high. Vcore has to be bumped from 1.34 to 1.38 and temps go from 55C max to 72-73C max with it hitting over 80C under stress testing.

5.2GHZ will run, and doesn't crash, but it requires over 1.4V and throttle because of temps.

Considering I'm looking for a solid and absolutely reliable 24/7 overclock I'm happy with the 5GHZ.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Will try this ! What kind of razor did you use ? Can you post a pic ?


I used a utility knife blade, but honestly I wouldn't recommend it unless you've done it before with another CPU. The substrate keeps getting thinner each chip generation so it was really easy to bend, and it looks like it would be easy to mess up the traces.

That said, an actual razor/scraper blade would have been much better. The silicone sealant on these is pretty soft, especially after heating with a hairdryer. Thankfully there aren't any capacitors on top so that makes it easier..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> nearly identical for mine except:
> 
> 1. My vcore is 1.34v
> 2. My uncore is 50x for a 1:1 ratio with my core


Wow, 50x uncore, that's pretty great. I think I'll land right around 1.34V for 5Ghz as well, 1.335 was almost stable. I'll be happy with a solid 5ghz at reasonable voltage too.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> nearly identical for mine except:
> 
> 1. My vcore is 1.34v
> 2. My uncore is 50x for a 1:1 ratio with my core
> 3. My temps are about 25C cooler with a delided CPU and a Corsair H115i V2 with Noctua NF-A14 Chromax fans
> 
> With the delidded CPU and Noctua fans turning at 900RPM my CPU never exceeds 55C outside of stress testing. Normal gaming and other normal use, it's always under 55C.
> 
> The ramp-up to go to 5.1GHZ though is very high. Vcore has to be bumped from 1.34 to 1.38 and temps go from 55C max to 72-73C max with it hitting over 80C under stress testing.
> 
> 5.2GHZ will run, and doesn't crash, but it requires over 1.4V and throttle because of temps.
> 
> Considering I'm looking for a solid and absolutely reliable 24/7 overclock I'm happy with the 5GHZ.


I havent tried 5.1 or more because my cpu isnot delided. I am sure i can push it for further but for now 5ghz enough for me
I gain around 40fps+ pubg / around 60 fps when play destiny 2 (my last cpu was 1800x 4ghz ) ps: I play games on 2k (1080ti aorus xtreme)

ingames my cpu dont go above 45 C H110i 280mm 1300rpm fans

do you think should i push more for uncore? 44 to 50?


----------



## roybotnik

After delidding, I have one core that is running pretty hot. Core 2 hits 77C max while the rest are 70-74C while running p95 small FFTs (50x 1.35V no AVX offset).

I know that I did a horrendous job of applying the conductonaut. Is this temp difference expected, or should I reapply?


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> do you think should i push more for uncore? 44 to 50?


Sure, why not?

45X to 50X didn't make any difference as far as temps went and only required a .005 increase to the voltage to stay stable.


----------



## squigy

I am having heaps of issues with my current setup, can anyone tell me where I would be able to find an equivalent to IA AC/DC line settings in Asrock K6 gaming bios?

My 8700k is requesting massive (1.41) VID on stock settings. Have had zero luck with getting this CPU to run at 4.7 stable, even at 1.35v (manual VCORE @1.35 LLC 1 (asrock, no vdroop at this setting).

Not sure if its mobo or cpu issue, but the reported stock VID voltages seem to indicate that the CPU is wanting heaps of volts? Temps are also extremely high going to try reseating cooler tonight to see if that helps, however am not hitting thermal limits, just high temps.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akumouu*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing high vcore fluctuations on this board? 1.4V Turbo LLC, constantly showing voltage fluctuate from 1.392 to 1.404.


Thats not bad fluctuation at all...


----------



## CK750

Got an I7 8700k two weeks back and tried to solve the issue on vcore and VID reading. On CPUZ, Hwmonitor, Aida 64, OCCT, coretemp and Realtemp, all read around 0.6v for both VID and VCore. When 100% load, it drop to 0.58v. Only HWinfo64 have both reading. But seem a bit off, VID 1.205v and Vcore 1.218v when under load. Oc on the old 6700k, VID always higher than Vcore. Anyone here has this problem on voltage ready?? Is this a faulty chip? Any suggestion or help would be appreciated.

System
Asus Maximus Hero (Wifi)
I7 8700k (non-delid)
RAM Corsair 3200
Samsung 960 pro
Cooling - Custom Loop with 2 x 360 rad

OC
XMP on
Ram at 3200
48x all cores
HT on
CPU Voltage set 1.26v
VRAM voltage set 1.35
LLC 3

Temp
OCCT 3 hours on HWinfo at 70c high and 52 average
Realbench on HWinfo at 72c high and 51 average
Prime95 once start straight away above 80c. Thus, did not try in length.

Want to try 4.9 and above but afraid that this is a faulty chip that might get toast if higher.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CK750*
> 
> Got an I7 8700k two weeks back and tried to solve the issue on vcore and VID reading. On CPUZ, Hwmonitor, Aida 64, OCCT, coretemp and Realtemp, all read around 0.6v for both VID and VCore. When 100% load, it drop to 0.58v. Only HWinfo64 have both reading. But seem a bit off, VID 1.205v and Vcore 1.218v when under load. Oc on the old 6700k, VID always higher than Vcore. Anyone here has this problem on voltage ready?? Is this a faulty chip? Any suggestion or help would be appreciated.
> 
> System
> Asus Maximus Hero (Wifi)
> I7 8700k (non-delid)
> RAM Corsair 3200
> Samsung 960 pro
> Cooling - Custom Loop with 2 x 360 rad
> 
> OC
> XMP on
> Ram at 3200
> 48x all cores
> HT on
> CPU Voltage set 1.26v
> VRAM voltage set 1.35
> LLC 3
> 
> Temp
> OCCT 3 hours on HWinfo at 70c high and 52 average
> Realbench on HWinfo at 72c high and 51 average
> Prime95 once start straight away above 80c. Thus, did not try in length.
> 
> Want to try 4.9 and above but afraid that this is a faulty chip that might get toast if higher.


I dont understand how the chip is faulty?
Small FTT prime95 generates stupid amount of heat.
Run blend mode or cinebench or just game and have hw64 monitor temps.


----------



## UNOE

5ghz seems to be the norm.


----------



## pion

Is stress in Linux any good at finding errors?
Or is there something better I could use?

Have my 8700k "stable" at 49x 1.28V
using: stress -c 12
80C +-5 With a Celsius s24
on a Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7
(IA AC/DC loadline set both to 1,
Vcore LLC turbo, Uncore 45x)


----------



## Zyrou

How can i say `I won the silicon lottery` which stats is good enough not delided cpu? anyone know anything?


----------



## moustang

If you can run 5.2GHZ on air without throttling then you've definitely won the silicon lottery.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> How can i say `I won the silicon lottery` which stats is good enough not delided cpu? anyone know anything?


Anything than can do 24/7 stable clocks of 5.2-5.3Ghz under 1.4V would be a silicon lottery winner


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Anything than can do 24/7 stable clocks of 5.2-5.3Ghz under 1.4V would be a silicon lottery winner


@moustang thanks

@scracy is VID matter? or only vcore under 1.4?

My vid around 1.4 llc turbo 1.3vcore 5ghz 44uncore

after IA AC/DC line settings set 1

vid 1.240 (1.265 max) avarage 1.250 , vcore 1.287 5ghz 44uncore


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> @moustang thanks
> 
> @scracy is VID matter? or only vcore under 1.4?
> 
> My vid around 1.4 llc turbo 1.3vcore 5ghz 44uncore
> 
> after IA AC/DC line settings set 1
> 
> vid 1.240 (1.265 max) avarage 1.250 , vcore 1.287 5ghz 44uncore


Without knowing any statistics yet I would say you have maybe an above average chip assuming that the CPU is stable at those volts, though i think you could push the cache a bit higher than 4.4Ghz


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

i test cinebench pass pass real bench can run prime 95 blend test no errors but as soon as i run prime small ffts core drops out
so do you need to pass small ffts

i can pass small ffts @ 5ghz 1.344v but cant pass 5.1ghz even if i go up to 1.39v llc 5
now if i set llc 7 i can pass small ffts @5.2 1.36
i see people set llc turbo is that the same as llc7


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> That's fine, it will always vary. Vcore is the real voltage


So VID can be lower than VCore, and that is OK? I know both are moving targets (depending on BIOS settings) but I though VID would always be higher than VCore. Maybe that is just for Adaptive?


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> So VID can be lower than VCore, and that is OK? I know both are moving targets (depending on BIOS settings) but I though VID would always be higher than VCore. Maybe that is just for Adaptive?


Ye thats what i want to learn









mine vid lower than vcore if i put ac/dc set 1


----------



## NorcalTRD

Just performed my delid last night. Unbelievable improvements!
Used rockitcool88, Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut, permatex black gasket maker to reseal, and some blue painters tape to mask off while applying LM.
Using Thermaltake Water 3.0 360 AIO cooler.
I overclocked to 5.0Ghz pre-delid on 1.33v, ran games and prime95 blend fine low to mid 50c but I couldnt run small fft's without prime95 giving me an error or immediately being in the low 90c's and stopping less than 30s in.

After delid, system seemed faster and stabilized.
Ran small fft's and reached 80C package max. All cores now within 1-2c of each other regardless of load level, previously was within 6-8c of each other sporadically.
Ran cinebench and score was improved 20-30 with no changes other than delid.

I believe I could probably run less voltage now at the same clock.
Feel this will give me the headroom for 5.2Ghz









Process: popped lid with rockitcool, wiped intel pigeon poop away with paper towels and 97% isopropyl, used bamboo tool to rub away all previous gasket from both IHS and board, wiped down all with paper towel and isopropyl again, leaving the die in tool i taped off the silicone, applied pin head drop to die, spread over about 5-10 minutes working it in, used excess to tin the bottom of the IHS, removed tape, used flat side of bamboo tool to scrape small amounts of permatex and apply to edges of IHS leaving the air gap in same location top right, clamped and let sit 16 hours. Used regular thermal paste on the AIO cooler to cpu.


----------



## HKPolice

This thread would be more helpful if everyone posted their Batch numbers for future reference.

I've got batch L730C309 which I think can be considered a silicon lottery winner.

5.2Ghz @ 1.33v BIOS, 1.296-1.32v in CPU-Z
5Ghz @ 1.25v BIOS, 1.23v in CPU-Z

Delidded /w Noctua D15s single fan 74c @ 5.2Ghz on the hottest core, Prime95 small FFT stable non-AVX

Another member with this batch was also able to get impressive results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1639998/i7-8700k-overclock-results-and-settings/300#post_26430457


----------



## jabroni80

i have 2 both from L729C249 batch and both are delidded

1 does 5ghz at 1.355 - cache 44x, no avx offset, everything else at auto

other one does 5ghz at 1.32 - cache 44x, no avx offset, everything else at auto

passes real bench and prime with avx maxing out at 70 deg under EK waterblock custom loop with 30 deg ambient


----------



## 11917

Adding some of my results, just in case there's anyone out there as unlucky as I am. I've been attempting 5GHz, nothing more.
Both processors have been delidded and the TIM replaced with CLU. Relidded using Permatex Ultra Black.
Neither processors are hitting thermal limits. Cooling is done via a Noctua NH-D15. They have failed testing in OCCT well under 60C.
Motherboard is an Asrock Z370 Taichi using BIOS 1.20.

8700K #1:

Batch: L730C307
5GHz Core, 5GHz Cache, 0 AVX Offset
Voltage: _At least 1.38V_

BSOD in OCCT Large Data Set under 1.38V, needs more testing.

8700K #2:

Batch: L731C466
5GHz Core, 5GHz Cache, 0 AVX Offset
Voltage: _At least 1.44V_

BSOD in OCCT Large Data Set under 1.44V, Stopped testing before BSOD at 1.44V. Returned.

I've taken the suggestion of others and dropped the uncore/cache ratio. It seems to be helping, but I'm a bit disappointed I can't keep a 1:1 ratio on this overclock.

New results:

8700K #1:

Batch: L730C307
5GHz Core, 4.7GHz Cache, 0 AVX Offset

OCCT Large Data Set throws Error at 1.3V at the 6 hour mark, Small Data Set throws Error within minutes at 1.32V. Currently testing at 1.33V.


----------



## squigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *11917*
> 
> Motherboard is an Asrock Z370 Taichi using BIOS 1.20.


After reading through this thread, I am starting to think that the Asrock boards do not clock easy/well. Anyone had decent success with an Asrock board?


----------



## japau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *squigy*
> 
> After reading through this thread, I am starting to think that the Asrock boards do not clock easy/well. Anyone had decent success with an Asrock board?


Yep, z370 Taichi is a solid overclocking board. BIOS 1.20

50x 1.32V,
51x 1.38V
52x 1.44V

Memory 4000-17-17-17-2T


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *11917*
> 
> 8700K #1:
> 
> Batch: L730C307
> 5GHz Core, 5GHz Cache, 0 AVX Offset
> Voltage: _At least 1.38V_
> 
> BSOD in OCCT Large Data Set under 1.38V, needs more testing.
> 
> 8700K #2:
> 
> Batch: L731C466
> 5GHz Core, 5GHz Cache, 0 AVX Offset
> Voltage: _At least 1.44V_
> 
> BSOD in OCCT Large Data Set under 1.44V, currently testing at 1.44V.


Have you tried lower 45x uncore? That's a ridiculous voltage for air cooling. You're gaining very little with uncore set so high, and is certainly increasing your voltage requirements.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Have you tried lower 45x uncore? That's a ridiculous voltage for air cooling. You're gaining very little with uncore set so high, and is certainly increasing your voltage requirements.


Hey I was using with my setup

1.3vcore 5ghz 44uncore
llc turbo 3600 cl15 rams

last night i tried 50x uncore

pc froze at windows desktop somehow.

what can cause this issue?


----------



## scracy

Lack of Vcore,try uncore of 48


----------



## chronicfx

I hit a snag last night and it was too late on a worknight to fix :

I have an asus maximus x hero paired with 4x8gb sticks of trident z 3733 ram (F4-3733C17D-16GTZA). I had a 2 hour realbench stable overclock prior to updating the bios last night to 0505. I reentered all of my settings into the new bios and I get a d5 error code on every boot now. Any advice? Do I need to use that memok! Button? Increase voltage? Loosen timings? Thanks


----------



## NeoandGeo

I would try reseating the RAM, if that doesn't work then recheck your memory training parameters to make sure it matches what you had previously. Do you have any custom values entered for RTL/IO?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> I would try reseating the RAM, if that doesn't work then recheck your memory training parameters to make sure it matches what you had previously. Do you have any custom values entered for RTL/IO?


I will try reseating, there should be no custom values. It is XMP profile 1, vdimm @1.37v , system agent @1.15v and vccio @1.20v. I am assuming all is the same except the bios version.


----------



## NeoandGeo

Command rate, MRC Fast Boot & MCH Full Check settings the same as before? Make sure that the default voltage's along with the offsets that XMP itself applies to SA and VCCIO match your previous settings? Have you tried loading the optimized defaults before configuring back to your old settings? That can sometimes clear up any weird issues.


----------



## frozensoul

Mainboard; Z370 Godlike Gaming

5.1ghz 1.28 adaptive All cores
Didn't reduce any settings

32 gigs 2x16 3200mhz cl14

It's stable like hell!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozensoul*
> 
> 5.1ghz 1.28 adaptive All cores
> Didn't reduce any settings
> 
> 32 gigs 2x16 3200mhz cl14
> 
> It's stable like hell!


Stability tested with what stress test and for how long?


----------



## frozensoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Stability tested with what stress test and for how long?


Gaming
Pubg 2+ hours
Fifa 18 1+ hour
Cod WW2 2+hours

Progs
Sony vegas; 3 renders 10 to 35 minutes completed
Handbrake: 3 renders 10 to 35 minutes completed
Unigine Superposition few benchmarks taken
Passmark full performance test 5 taken for now


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozensoul*
> 
> Gaming
> Pubg 2+ hours
> Fifa 18 1+ hour
> Cod WW2 2+hours
> 
> Progs
> Sony vegas; 3 renders 10 to 35 minutes completed
> Handbrake: 3 renders 10 to 35 minutes completed
> Unigine Superposition few benchmarks taken
> Passmark full performance test 5 taken for now


So no actual stress tests then?


----------



## frozensoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> So no actual stress tests then?


Will do more when i have time


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozensoul*
> 
> Will do more when i have time


If you can pass an hour of OCCT large data sets (see screenshot) or 8 hours of Realbench and post a screen shot then I would say you have a very good CPU


----------



## value144

Hello,

I'm in dire need of help.

I preordered an 8700k and my dealer came trough with a L729C231.

Now I can't get this chip to run over 4800 mhz all core on an Asrock K6 with a Scythe Mugen 5 Air cooler 2x140mm push/pull. The system was meant to be ultra silent but now I rather take the performance I could possibly get from this CPU.

Vcore offset -60 gives a max of 1.365Vcore, even with that offset. The VID peaks to 1.465.

My temps are everything but good, even a single cinebench run can show up to 87°, prime small Ftts is thermal throttling (allthough not crashing) after 3 minutes already.

I can get 4800 all core AVX-1 (dunno how to do 0 AVX offset in this asrock bios, when u enter "0" it turns to default wich is -4) with 4400 ring with a fixed Vcore of 1.28 but not any lower. I feel like I could get 5gHz working with above 1.4V but my cooling doesn't allow it.

VccIO: 1.15
VccSA: 1.15

LLC Level 2 on Asrock, so ~75%

2x8gb DDR4000 running in XMP standard settings at 1.35V (stock)

The CPU is asking for really heavy voltages. My suspicion is that my bad temps (Also Vram gets over 90° in any benchmark) come from a not ideal IHS and that maybe just those high base temps make the cpu so voltage hungry, and therefore bad performing.

Is it worth to delidd the chip, upgrade to 360 radiator and possibly even get a better motherboard? Or did I just pick that one trash chip out of that badge?
Or is the board just too bad?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

try this i have same batch
x50 multi Sync all cores
Adaptive Mode voltage 1.350 - Offset 0.01
Set IA AC Load Line to 0.01
Set IA DC Load Line to 0.01
LLC level 5
cpu c states enabled
xmp on ddr4 @ 3200 cl14
windows power plan balanced
x48 uncore


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> try this i have same batch
> x50 multi Sync all cores
> Adaptive Mode voltage 1.350 - Offset 0.01
> Set IA AC Load Line to 0.01
> Set IA DC Load Line to 0.01
> LLC level 5
> cpu c states enabled
> xmp on ddr4 @ 3200 cl14
> windows power plan balanced
> x48 uncore


try xmp auto


----------



## value144

Hi, just went with your settings. Cinebench even crashed.

Tried again with everything as you said but Vcore fixed at 1.4.
It seems stable but temps are getting at 100° very quick, so I can't consider that stable.

The weird is, going above Vcore 1.28 doesn't seem to change anything at all until I hit 1.4.


----------



## frozensoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *value144*
> 
> Hi, just went with your settings. Cinebench even crashed.
> 
> Tried again with everything as you said but Vcore fixed at 1.4.
> It seems stable but temps are getting at 100° very quick, so I can't consider that stable.
> 
> The weird is, going above Vcore 1.28 doesn't seem to change anything at all until I hit 1.4.


There is a batch that is nightmare i see cant do even 4.7 without high voltage. Try returning or selling buying the latest batch dont waste ur time


----------



## Yetyhunter

I wanted to share my results with you guys. I just delided my 8700k, it took me about an hour to get it back up and running. I have it at 5GHZ reasonably stable in Realbench with the vcore stabilizing at 1.296v LLC6, adaptive voltage. As physical proof that heat is conducted more efficiently from the CPU die, now I can actually feel the hot air exhausting from the case when stress testing.



Before delid

After delid


----------



## value144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> try xmp auto


Well,

tried with all of your settings and tried 2 LLC levels,100% and 75%.

The only thing I got to work was [email protected] or 4.9ghz @1.3, but only when the DDR is @3400 instead of @4000 wich would be this kits standard frequency.
At 1.4 my temps go to 100° though.

Worth deliding and getting a better board? The batch number should be a golden one, but meh, guess that's everything but a guarantee for a good chip.

I mean, it does [email protected] which isn't too bad I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozensoul*
> 
> There is a batch that is nightmare i see cant do even 4.7 without high voltage. Try returning or selling buying the latest batch dont waste ur time


I have a L729C231 which seems to be the winner batch so far.

Does that change your statement? I'm so unsure whether I should go delid/upgrade or just leave it.


----------



## frozensoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *value144*
> 
> Well,
> 
> tried with all of your settings and tried 2 LLC levels,100% and 75%.
> 
> The only thing I got to work was [email protected] or 4.9ghz @1.3, but only when the DDR is @3400 instead of @4000 wich would be this kits standard frequency.
> At 1.4 my temps go to 100° though.
> 
> Worth deliding and getting a better board? The batch number should be a golden one, but meh, guess that's everything but a guarantee for a good chip.
> 
> I mean, it does [email protected] which isn't too bad I guess.
> I have a L729C231 which seems to be the winner batch so far.
> 
> Does that change your statement? I'm so unsure whether I should go delid/upgrade or just leave it.


Probs delid wont help tho but you better know


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> I wanted to share my results with you guys. I just delided my 8700k, it took me about an hour to get it back up and running. I have it at 5GHZ reasonably stable in Realbench with the vcore stabilizing at 1.296v LLC6, adaptive voltage. As physical proof that heat is conducted more efficiently from the CPU die, now I can actually feel the hot air exhausting from the case when stress testing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before delid
> 
> After delid


What cooler or kind of cooling are you using?


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What cooler or kind of cooling are you using?


I am using a Dark rock 3. Do you think temps should be lower ? It's time I updated my signature.


----------



## P3PoX

8700K L731C480. non delided
Asrock Z370 Extreme 4, 1.11 beta bios
16GB 3200Mhz DDR4
Noctua NH-D15

core ratio x48 @ 1.26V, LLC 1,
cache x44
XVM offset: auto (0)
xmp 3200Mhz

I am stable at 8h RealBench, prime 26.6 small FFTs, gaming + streaming.
I tried to get 4.9Ghz, no success. even 1.3V was not enough.

I had problems with the latest bios 1.20 when my frequency of CPU was dropping from 4.8 to 4.4Ghz in games. It was not dropping in benchmarks.
For some reason I can't change cache to more than x44, when I try to put x46 in BIOS, it still shows 4400Mhz in software.


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3PoX*
> 
> 8700K L731C480. non delided
> Asrock Z370 Extreme 4, 1.11 beta bios
> 16GB 3200Mhz DDR4
> Noctua NH-D15
> 
> core ratio x48 @ 1.26V, LLC 1,
> cache x44
> XVM offset: auto (0)
> xmp 3200Mhz
> 
> I am stable at 8h RealBench, prime 26.6 small FFTs, gaming + streaming.
> I tried to get 4.9Ghz, no success. even 1.3V was not enough.
> 
> I had problems with the latest bios 1.20 when my frequency of CPU was dropping from 4.8 to 4.4Ghz in games. It was not dropping in benchmarks.
> For some reason I can't change cache to more than x44, when I try to put x46 in BIOS, it still shows 4400Mhz in software.


There is a 'ring to core offset' that limits the uncore speed to a few multipliers below the core multiplier. That might be it (under advanced CPU settings, not sure where it is in your bios).


----------



## P3PoX

Yea I know... Ring to core rattio offset. It is Disabled by default. Still stuck at 4.4Ghz.


----------



## value144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3PoX*
> 
> 8700K L731C480. non delided
> Asrock Z370 Extreme 4, 1.11 beta bios
> 16GB 3200Mhz DDR4
> Noctua NH-D15
> 
> core ratio x48 @ 1.26V, LLC 1,
> cache x44
> XVM offset: auto (0)
> xmp 3200Mhz
> 
> I am stable at 8h RealBench, prime 26.6 small FFTs, gaming + streaming.
> I tried to get 4.9Ghz, no success. even 1.3V was not enough.
> 
> I had problems with the latest bios 1.20 when my frequency of CPU was dropping from 4.8 to 4.4Ghz in games. It was not dropping in benchmarks.
> For some reason I can't change cache to more than x44, when I try to put x46 in BIOS, it still shows 4400Mhz in software.


AVX offset auto on asrock is -4, not 0.

The frequency drop you see is the CPU going to AVX clocks, for some reason, for Asus and Asrock Boards it seems that a lot of games fall down to the AVX clocks frequently. Even old-ish games like CS:GO.

Also, so many Asrock boards where the CPU won't go over 4.8 no matter what you do.


----------



## P3PoX

I know about that AVX issues in games...but I don't think AVX offset auto is -4.
On 1.20 BIOS with AVX set to Auto, my CPU was holding frequency in AVX benchmarks, just dropping in games. Doesn't make sense. That's why I went back to older BIOS.
Even on 1.11 BIOS with AVX offset auto my CPU in no dropping frequency in AVX benchmarks. So I think AVX offset Auto is 0
And yea, I can confirm if I set AVX offset to let's say 2, my CPU drops frequency to AVX clocks(4600Mhz) in games.


----------



## navjack27

I've been having fun with my 8700k. Did some basic voltage to core clock scaling testing with a locked 4.3GHz cache clock and AVX ratio of 1x no c-states no speedstep no speed shift


I ended up with 1.365v to make it ultimately stable under [email protected]

Edit: the extreme4 is a great board, no complaints.


----------



## value144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3PoX*
> 
> I know about that AVX issues in games...but I don't think AVX offset auto is -4.
> On 1.20 BIOS with AVX set to Auto, my CPU was holding frequency in AVX benchmarks, just dropping in games. Doesn't make sense. That's why I went back to older BIOS.
> Even on 1.11 BIOS with AVX offset auto my CPU in no dropping frequency in AVX benchmarks. So I think AVX offset Auto is 0
> And yea, I can confirm if I set AVX offset to let's say 2, my CPU drops frequency to AVX clocks(4600Mhz) in games.


Very weird, I can reproduce the AVX auto setting in my 1.11 bios on the asrock K6 being -4 with different prime versions and overwatch, back to back. AVX offset 1 switches 4.7/4.8, AVX offset auto switches 4.4/4.8.

I'm starting to think my board might have issues. My Teamgroup DDR4000 kit is running at 4266 at stock voltages though.

Before the build I was very well aware that with my silent setup I wont achieve any big OC's. I just wanted to have 5ghz for at least a realbench run, realize silent cooling can't handle strong OC, go back to 4.8 and be done with it.

But I cant get a realbench run on 5ghz with HT enabled under 1.4V on what should be a golden batch CPU.


----------



## navjack27

@value144 i have realbench numbers if ur curious


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

whats best for 24/7 5ghz @ 1.33 llc5 or 5ghz @1.35 llc4 ???


----------



## Zyrou

whats wrong here?

llc turbo 1.28vcore underload 1.265vid (idle vid 1.240) 1.265 vcore
xmp on 3600 cl 16 kit 2*8
ac/dc loadline set 1

occt gives error after 5min
cinebenchr15 not crashing 5 try all pass


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> whats wrong here?
> 
> llc turbo 1.28vcore underload 1.265vid (idle vid 1.240) 1.265 vcore
> xmp on 3600 cl 16 kit 2*8
> ac/dc loadline set 1
> 
> occt gives error after 5min
> cinebenchr15 not crashing 5 try all pass


Have you checked all your monitoring options and set voltage limits etc accordingly? see screenshot below


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Have you checked all your monitoring options and set voltage limits etc accordingly?


Yes. I havent any problem while gaming (like 4 days playing game 12h/day) or cinebench r15 never crash

I just try occt etc like others but it crash. dunno whats wrong









When i put AC/DC loadline set 1 my VID drop 1.240/1.265(under load)

if i put them 0 my vid around 1.4

vcore always same


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> Yes. I havent any problem while gaming (like 4 days playing game 12h/day) or cinebench r15 never crash
> 
> I just try occt etc like others but it crash. dunno whats wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When i put AC/DC loadline set 1 my VID drop 1.240/1.265(under load)
> 
> if i put them 0 my vid around 1.4
> 
> vcore always same


This is what I was getting at when I asked if your CPU was stable, Cinebench R15 for example is only a quick rough stability rest, to be honest it is not very stressful. You are crashing because your Vcore is too low. If you have the thermal headroom increase Vcore to a max of 1.4V for 24/7 use try a core voltage of 1.3 to 1.35V first and test, just keep an eye on temps


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> whats wrong here?
> 
> llc turbo 1.28vcore underload 1.265vid (idle vid 1.240) 1.265 vcore
> xmp on 3600 cl 16 kit 2*8
> ac/dc loadline set 1
> 
> occt gives error after 5min
> cinebenchr15 not crashing 5 try all pass


1.265v vcore for 5 ghz?
You're asking for a LOT there.
Only the very best 8700k can do this. Like top 5%.
You're not stable. Raise vcore.

Once you find a stable vcore, check HEAT and (CPU Wattage power draw) difference between AC/DC=0 (Auto) and AC/DC=1. This is my request (favor). Please do this for me (and vcore too).
BTW are you chinese?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frozensoul*
> 
> Mainboard; Z370 Godlike Gaming
> 
> 5.1ghz 1.28 adaptive All cores
> Didn't reduce any settings
> 
> 32 gigs 2x16 3200mhz cl14
> 
> *It's stable like hell!
> *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> 1.265v vcore for 5 ghz?
> You're asking for a LOT there.
> Only the very best 8700k can do this. Like top 5%.
> You're not stable. Raise vcore.
> 
> Once you find a stable vcore, check HEAT and (CPU Wattage power draw) difference between AC/DC=0 (Auto) and AC/DC=1. This is my request (favor). Please do this for me (and vcore too).
> BTW are you chinese?


Thats why I questioned stable like hell, [email protected] would be top 1% I would think


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> This is what I was getting at when I asked if your CPU was stable, Cinebench R15 for example is only a quick rough stability rest, to be honest it is not very stressful. You are crashing because your Vcore is too low. If you have the thermal headroom increase Vcore to a max of 1.4V for 24/7 use try a core voltage of 1.3 to 1.35V first and test, just keep an eye on temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> This is what I was getting at when I asked if your CPU was stable, Cinebench R15 for example is only a quick rough stability rest, to be honest it is not very stressful. You are crashing because your Vcore is too low. If you have the thermal headroom increase Vcore to a max of 1.4V for 24/7 use try a core voltage of 1.3 to 1.35V first and test, just keep an eye on temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only using my computer for gaming/watching and its stable atleast never crashed while gaming pubg/destiny2 etc.
> 
> should it pass all other tests too? should i worried about occt or any %100 load tests?
Click to expand...


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> 1.265v vcore for 5 ghz?
> You're asking for a LOT there.
> Only the very best 8700k can do this. Like top 5%.
> You're not stable. Raise vcore.
> 
> Once you find a stable vcore, check HEAT and (CPU Wattage power draw) difference between AC/DC=0 (Auto) and AC/DC=1. This is my request (favor). Please do this for me (and vcore too).
> BTW are you chinese?


if my batch helps my cpu good or not. my batch:L729C415

I am not chinese I am from Turkey but live in Hungary.

how many minutes enough for occt? In my opinion i am stable







cuz i am only gaming on this computer









only difference for AC/DC 0 vid 1.40ish under load 1.325ish
AC/DC 1 vid 1.240 underload 1.265

ps: I have no clue about AC/DC just someone told me I have to put it 1


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> if my batch helps my cpu good or not. my batch:L729C415
> 
> I am not chinese I am from Turkey but live in Hungary.
> 
> how many minutes enough for occt? In my opinion i am stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cuz i am only gaming on this computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only difference for AC/DC 0 vid 1.40ish under load 1.325ish
> AC/DC 1 vid 1.240 underload 1.265
> 
> ps: I have no clue about AC/DC just someone told me I have to put it 1


OCCT minimum 1 hour, if you think you are stable thats up to you, pretty clear to me it is not even close to stable if you crash in OCCT in 5 minutes. Anyway your P.C and your choice


----------



## squigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *value144*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm in dire need of help.
> 
> I preordered an 8700k and my dealer came trough with a L729C231.
> 
> Now I can't get this chip to run over 4800 mhz all core on an Asrock K6 with a Scythe Mugen 5 Air cooler 2x140mm push/pull. The system was meant to be ultra silent but now I rather take the performance I could possibly get from this CPU.
> 
> Vcore offset -60 gives a max of 1.365Vcore, even with that offset. The VID peaks to 1.465.
> 
> My temps are everything but good, even a single cinebench run can show up to 87°, prime small Ftts is thermal throttling (allthough not crashing) after 3 minutes already.
> 
> I can get 4800 all core AVX-1 (dunno how to do 0 AVX offset in this asrock bios, when u enter "0" it turns to default wich is -4) with 4400 ring with a fixed Vcore of 1.28 but not any lower. I feel like I could get 5gHz working with above 1.4V but my cooling doesn't allow it.
> 
> VccIO: 1.15
> VccSA: 1.15
> 
> LLC Level 2 on Asrock, so ~75%
> 
> 2x8gb DDR4000 running in XMP standard settings at 1.35V (stock)
> 
> The CPU is asking for really heavy voltages. My suspicion is that my bad temps (Also Vram gets over 90° in any benchmark) come from a not ideal IHS and that maybe just those high base temps make the cpu so voltage hungry, and therefore bad performing.
> 
> Is it worth to delidd the chip, upgrade to 360 radiator and possibly even get a better motherboard? Or did I just pick that one trash chip out of that badge?
> Or is the board just too bad?


Sounds like you are having exactly the same issues that I am experiencing. I have the asrock k6 gaming also, with bios 1.20. I can get it to run at 4.8 but it needs 1.365v, which is temp prohibitive (push pull h115).

My VID is insane also, hitting 1.465 as well. Getting the AVX issues during games also, with a clock of 4.7 going back to 4.3 in games, however in stress tests sits at 4.7.

Looking at this thread, there are others with the gaming k6 also having issues. Hard to say 100% that it is the mobo with out testing a known chip, but even the massive VID figures are fishy. I couldn't seem to find an equivalent to the asus 'IA AC/DC load line' in the bios either.


----------



## akumouu

So is there any definitive answer as to whether there is a benefit to setting IA AC/DC Load Line to 1 on the Gaming 7? I see people suggesting it but im still unclear about this.


----------



## jmone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> I have a stock Batch # L729C249 and it is stable at 5ghz (12 hours stress test) @ 1.344 peaking at mid 80c temps with a 110i cooler. Quick tests (5min stress) was OK on 5.1 and crashed at 5.2
> 
> Had to also change my ram from G.Skill to Coarsair for stable XMP3200 however on my Hero X board with the 0505 bios.
> 
> Very happy with this chip.


Nope - was not stable even though it passed 12 hours of stress test (only used IXT stress test for this).... I found this out when double ripping/decrypting UHD BD and then bitsum checking the contents and found that frequently they were different. Dialed it back to 4.8ghz core / 4.5ghz cache ratio on the same voltage. Now it is working well.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> Nope - was not stable even though it passed 12 hours of stress test (only used IXT stress test for this).... I found this out when double ripping/decrypting UHD BD and then bitsum checking the contents and found that frequently they were different. Dialed it back to 4.8ghz core / 4.5ghz cache ratio on the same voltage. Now it is working well.


XTU and AIDA64 are not good stress tests regardless of how long you run them, Realbench or OCCT are a much better way to go







Unstable overclock can result in corrupting your Windows installation for those that dont realise this.


----------



## jmone

Thanks - Downloaded RealBench from the ASUS site (I have an ASUS MB). 2 Questions on the Stress Test:
- What Duration
- What Memory (eg if I have 32GB do I select 32GB?)

Thanks
Nathan


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> Thanks - Downloaded RealBench from the ASUS site (I have an ASUS MB). 2 Questions on the Stress Test:
> - What Duration
> - What Memory (eg if I have 32GB do I select 32GB?)
> 
> Thanks
> Nathan


If you have 32GB then set to 32GB run for at least 1 hour preferably 8 hours


----------



## jmone

Thanks mate - will report back.....


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> Thanks mate - will report back.....


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akumouu*
> 
> So is there any definitive answer as to whether there is a benefit to setting IA AC/DC Load Line to 1 on the Gaming 7? I see people suggesting it but im still unclear about this.


That depends on what you consider a "benefit" to be.

Setting it to 1 will result in the actual voltage delivered to the CPU at all times to be closer to your settings. There will be very little change in voltage up or down as CPU load changes.

You may consider this to be desirable, but IMO that's personal preference. It will deliver more voltage than necessary when the CPU is idle or close to idle. It will limit voltage when the CPU is under full load. It can reduce system stability if your own voltage settings are slightly too low for full load situations.

Some people want absolute total control over voltage settings. Personally I'm willing to allow for a bit more fluctuation. As long as the system is stable, the temps are good, and the voltage is at a reasonable level under full load I'm perfectly happy to let the board adjust the voltage up and down as it sees fit for the situation. But I'm not one who is trying to find the absolute limits of the CPU either. I'm looking for a rock solid 24/7 overclock that will last for several years, so I'm making settings that are a bit on the conservative side in a lot of cases. If you're wanting to push the CPU to the limits a setting of 1 can help you find those limits by giving a more precise voltage delivery at all times.

So in short: If you want absolute voltage control a setting of 1 is preferred.
If you're willing to allow the motherboard to adjust the voltage up and down a little, then don't mess with it.

Which setting is better is entirely personal opinion, and dependent on what you're wanting to achieve.


----------



## jmone

@scracy - No probs using the 15mins test, error free and 88c max core (well I was also trying to watch TV on the PC at the same time and that did not work well while stress testing







). Will do 8hrs overnight.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> @scracy - No probs using the 15mins test, error free and 88c max core (well I was also trying to watch TV on the PC at the same time and that did not work well while stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Will do 8hrs overnight.


Sounds good, good luck


----------



## pion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Realbench or OCCT are a much better way to go


What about Linux?








stress? stress-ng? something else?


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> That depends on what you consider a "benefit" to be.
> 
> Setting it to 1 will result in the actual voltage delivered to the CPU at all times to be closer to your settings. There will be very little change in voltage up or down as CPU load changes.
> 
> You may consider this to be desirable, but IMO that's personal preference. It will deliver more voltage than necessary when the CPU is idle or close to idle. It will limit voltage when the CPU is under full load. It can reduce system stability if your own voltage settings are slightly too low for full load situations.
> 
> Some people want absolute total control over voltage settings. Personally I'm willing to allow for a bit more fluctuation. As long as the system is stable, the temps are good, and the voltage is at a reasonable level under full load I'm perfectly happy to let the board adjust the voltage up and down as it sees fit for the situation. But I'm not one who is trying to find the absolute limits of the CPU either. I'm looking for a rock solid 24/7 overclock that will last for several years, so I'm making settings that are a bit on the conservative side in a lot of cases. If you're wanting to push the CPU to the limits a setting of 1 can help you find those limits by giving a more precise voltage delivery at all times.
> 
> So in short: If you want absolute voltage control a setting of 1 is preferred.
> If you're willing to allow the motherboard to adjust the voltage up and down a little, then don't mess with it.
> 
> Which setting is better is entirely personal opinion, and dependent on what you're wanting to achieve.


https://www.msi.com/blog/why-llc-is-your-friend-when-overclocking

you dont know what your talking about. It cant reduce stability. It can only increase it with a possibility to reduce CPU life if you are overvolting towards the limits and increase heat.

Also you should test the top 2 or 3 LLCs to make sure its not overvolting past desired settings. Sometimes LLC 1 can lead to higher voltages than you set in BIOS. As in BIOS is 1.3v but LLC 1 produces 1.34v

Also as the article states...all motherboards are different between manufactures and models...which makes this even more annoying.

anandtech has some reviews showing the weirdness of LLC.

I personally dont understand how a MB cant simple provide 100% accurate voltages. Some overclockers resort to using external voltage meters because they cant trust MB/software/CPU readings :/


----------



## FrostyAMD

Does anyone know to find IA AC/DC line settings in Asrock z370 bios


----------



## frozensoul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thats why I questioned stable like hell, [email protected] would be top 1% I would think


Batch no: L731c402 i think thats the best one. Ran 2 hour of stress test while watching movie everything is cool.

When you google this batch on google, there are some german forums with the users resulting 1.26 5ghz, i especially wanted this batch and im lucky they had in stock.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> OCCT minimum 1 hour, if you think you are stable thats up to you, pretty clear to me it is not even close to stable if you crash in OCCT in 5 minutes. Anyway your P.C and your choice


They i think i found my problem

I was using my memory kit as cl 15 3600mhz 15 15 15 35 + another 2 setting 50 trfc 512. It was crashing when cpu 1.265 vcore with memory(when i do occt test after 5min crash)

i just set auto memory settings

30min occt pass. I dont have time for more atm but atleast no fail without memory overclocking

is this good sign?


----------



## Zyrou

1.280v without memory overclocking no fail occt. 3600cl16 (i was using as cl15)

ac/dc loadline 1 power draw 91watt If i have time i will do it as ac/dc 0


----------



## Riot55

New to overclocking so just want to make sure I'm not making a mistake...

I have a fixed voltage on my 8700k cpu of 1.32 which seems to be staying fine in HWInfo. My VID though reached a maximum of 1.434V. Is this okay? If I understand, VID is not an actual voltage being supplied, it's just what the CPU "requests" or thinks it wants? Just want to make sure my OC is going to remain safe.


----------



## RedHawk

Strix Z370F - 8700K
Antec Mercury 240 (AIO Water)
[Trident Z RGB] F4-3200C16D-16GTZR 1.35 Volt

My test are base on handbrake x265 enconding of 5/6 Hours ....

Settings in BIOS are...
MCE Enable
Ai Overclock Tuner: [Manual]
SVID Behavior: [Best-Case Scenario]
CPU Core Ratio: [Per Core]
Ratio: (x50 1 - x49 2 - x48 3&4&5&6)
CPU Core/Cache Voltage: [Adaptive Mode]
Additional Turbo mode CPU core voltage: [1.300]
Offset voltage: [0.004]
IA AC Load Line: [0.01]

Using HWinfo64 medium results are: CPU Temp 61° - Power 101W - Vcore 1,199 - CoreVid 1,314 for 5/6 hours (4 times) ...

I'm trying to go higher but ...
If i enable XMP handbrake crash after some minutes ...
I also try to change Core Ratio to (x50 1 - x49 2&3&4&5&6) and Additional Turbo mode CPU core voltage: to [1.340] with NO XMP
But Handbrake crash ..

Is usefull to set also LLC ?
Which is the max safe voltage for the core and for 6/7 hours of working ???
Ho can I check what is the problem for handbrake crash ?

Thx


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOPELESSLYFAITH*
> 
> https://www.msi.com/blog/why-llc-is-your-friend-when-overclocking
> 
> you dont know what your talking about. It cant reduce stability. It can only increase it with a possibility to reduce CPU life if you are overvolting towards the limits and increase heat.
> 
> Also you should test the top 2 or 3 LLCs to make sure its not overvolting past desired settings. Sometimes LLC 1 can lead to higher voltages than you set in BIOS. As in BIOS is 1.3v but LLC 1 produces 1.34v
> 
> Also as the article states...all motherboards are different between manufactures and models...which makes this even more annoying.
> 
> anandtech has some reviews showing the weirdness of LLC.
> 
> I personally dont understand how a MB cant simple provide 100% accurate voltages. Some overclockers resort to using external voltage meters because they cant trust MB/software/CPU readings :/


Excuse me, but YOU don't know what you're talking about, and you're trying to pretend you are an expert.
That link has NOTHING AT ALL TO DO WITH IA AC/DC LOADLINE. Nothing at ALL. That link has to do with Loadline Calibration (LLC).


----------



## jmone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Sounds good, good luck


Overnight 8 hour "Stress Tested" passed in Realbench (up to 32GB RAM). Looking at some of the details in HWiNFO that was also running at the time:
- Max CPU Package Temp was 90c (max per core was between 84-90c)
- I noticed that most of the time during the stress test the the CPU was @ 4.5 as (I have a AVX Ratio Offset of 3)
- Vcore dropped to 1.312 from 1.344 during the test
- IA: Max Turbo Limit is always "Yes"

The only oddity is I had Corsair Link running at the same time as the test and it had the windows "Stopped Working" notice. All other services and progs are fine.

Is this OK or are there other changes I should look at then retest (I'm not after setting records just good solid stable OC)?

Thanks
Nathan

Stock CPU Batch #:L729C249 - Speed:4800.0 MHz - Multi:48.0 - Bus:100.0 MHz - RAM:1600.1 MHz (1:24) - 32GB - 16-18-18-36-2T - MB:ROG MAXIMUS X HERO - FW:0505 : 110i Cooler


----------



## Emmett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> Can you give more example? whats ur vcore and vid idle/load
> 
> i have same mother board too
> 
> I haven touch IA ac and dc set yet(just learned last night i have to set it 1)
> 
> llc turbo 1.3vcore vid 1.390 underload vcore drop 1.284/1.296 vid drop 1.325


IA/DC set to 1
LLC turbo
5.0 HT OFF (just to reduce heat/variable)
Mem stock 2133 raised bolts to 1.25
Uncore 37
OCCT large dataset I finally passed 1 hour
At 1.375 !!! HT off! Lol. Hwinfo showed
Min voltage of 1.32.
I am using the onboard video for testing. Is that an issue?
Highest temp hit (spiked to) 72 on one core.
Watching temps while it was running was upper 40s to mid 50s.
I also have an issue where I often have to reset board after changing a setting and saving.
Vccio and SA manually set to 1.1

What's with this board? Going to try a different power supply before I return board.
Also. Fan blowing over vrm. Low rpm 65 c max


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> IA/DC set to 1
> LLC turbo
> 5.0 HT OFF (just to reduce heat/variable)
> Mem stock 2133 raised bolts to 1.25
> Uncore 37
> OCCT large dataset I finally passed 1 hour
> At 1.375 !!! HT off! Lol. Hwinfo showed
> Min voltage of 1.32.
> I am using the onboard video for testing. Is that an issue?
> Highest temp hit (spiked to) 72 on one core.
> Watching temps while it was running was upper 40s to mid 50s.
> I also have an issue where I often have to reset board after changing a setting and saving.
> Vccio and SA manually set to 1.1
> 
> What's with this board? Going to try a different power supply before I return board.
> Also. Fan blowing over vrm. Low rpm 65 c max


https://hizliresim.com/7y1NzW

U can see all of my details when occt on.

I am using 5ghz 1.3v(1.265v before but occt crash so i increase voltage) now 40min and no crash still continue

1.3vcore
llc Turbo
44uncore
HT Auto
Ac/dc loadline set 1
I didnot touch vccio and sa they auto

Highest core when occt on 68right now. (Avarage 47/48ish)
Vrm highest 48 (little fan is on but dont know which rpm x)

I think u have to check this video. It can help you aswell
Do it what he do
also set ac/dc loadline 1






and share ur details with me


----------



## Falkentyne

I was wondering, why do you guys use OCCT large data set instead of small data set?

Does small data set fry your PC or something? Isn't it a stress test after all?


----------



## Emmett

and share ur details with me









Thanks. I did see that video. I will post details as soon as possible.

Also your VRM fan comes on at 48C?
Did you set it that way? I thought it came on at 90c ?


----------



## Emmett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I was wondering, why do you guys use OCCT large data set instead of small data set?
> 
> Does small data set fry your PC or something? Isn't it a stress test after all?


With small I hit 95C


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I was wondering, why do you guys use OCCT large data set instead of small data set?
> 
> Does small data set fry your PC or something? Isn't it a stress test after all?


If you ask me this question.I have no idea
I was using my cpu 1.265v for gaming / cinebecnhr15 no crash.I havent any issue with it while gaming 1week.

Just people says its not stable if it crash occt and i try to be sure or i am trying to make it stable.

1.30h no crash with large data set

i dont know what happens or what is difference between large and small

so what should i do ? do i have to do small data set?


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emmett*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and share ur details with me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I did see that video. I will post details as soon as possible.
> 
> Also your VRM fan comes on at 48C?
> Did you set it that way? I thought it came on at 90c ?


I found vrm fan it start at 90C. so mine is not working too before 90c


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I was wondering, why do you guys use OCCT large data set instead of small data set?
> 
> Does small data set fry your PC or something? Isn't it a stress test after all?


Small data sets increases the heat output significantly, OCCT is already overkill in terms of stress testing


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> Overnight 8 hour "Stress Tested" passed in Realbench (up to 32GB RAM). Looking at some of the details in HWiNFO that was also running at the time:
> - Max CPU Package Temp was 90c (max per core was between 84-90c)
> - I noticed that most of the time during the stress test the the CPU was @ 4.5 as (I have a AVX Ratio Offset of 3)
> - Vcore dropped to 1.312 from 1.344 during the test
> - IA: Max Turbo Limit is always "Yes"
> 
> The only oddity is I had Corsair Link running at the same time as the test and it had the windows "Stopped Working" notice. All other services and progs are fine.
> 
> Is this OK or are there other changes I should look at then retest (I'm not after setting records just good solid stable OC)?
> 
> Thanks
> Nathan
> 
> Stock CPU Batch #:L729C249 - Speed:4800.0 MHz - Multi:48.0 - Bus:100.0 MHz - RAM:1600.1 MHz (1:24) - 32GB - 16-18-18-36-2T - MB:ROG MAXIMUS X HERO - FW:0505 : 110i Cooler


I wouldn't be too worried about Corsair link not working, that program has always been buggy. Congrats on passing 8 hours of Realbench, I would call that stable







looking at your temps there is not much more you can do unless you delid,if you haven't already.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> https://hizliresim.com/7y1NzW
> 
> U can see all of my details when occt on.
> 
> I am using 5ghz 1.3v(1.265v before but occt crash so i increase voltage) now 40min and no crash still continue
> 
> 1.3vcore
> llc Turbo
> 44uncore
> HT Auto
> Ac/dc loadline set 1
> I didnot touch vccio and sa they auto
> 
> Highest core when occt on 68right now. (Avarage 47/48ish)
> Vrm highest 48 (little fan is on but dont know which rpm x)
> 
> I think u have to check this video. It can help you aswell
> Do it what he do
> also set ac/dc loadline 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and share ur details with me


Looking good so far







OCCT is much harder to pass than Realbench.


----------



## ReCkLeZz

Is there a list of good SKUs to grab or look for in stores?


----------



## jmone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I wouldn't be too worried about Corsair link not working, that program has always been buggy. Congrats on passing 8 hours of Realbench, I would call that stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking at your temps there is not much more you can do unless you delid,if you haven't already.


Thanks for your help. Happy with where it is at so I don't think I'll delid for now


----------



## delatroy

Anyone have ASRock settings that they can share please? Interested in LLC and anything that you disabled that doesn't have any / marginal impact on perf.


----------



## Leijido

This is off topic but any 8700k owners here have 2 gtx 1080 TIs in sli? I really need to see 8700k sli supported gaming benchmarks at 4k resolution or above before I get one. Stock frequency benchmarks are fine as long as it's for actual games and not Timespy 3d Mark Firestrike etc. Thanks so much and sorry for the trouble


----------



## value144

Hell, I'd be curious about you guys power draw during cinebench. My 8700k draws up to 178W at 4.8, Vcore up to 1.34 which seems a bit excessive.


----------



## FrostyAMD

Like delatroy I too would like some tested stable settings @ 5 ghz on asock boards.


----------



## Kibo071

8700K delid...... batch L729C415 Corsair H105

5ghz 1.264v 66c(30min stresstest realbench/aida64)
5.1ghz 1.312v 71c
5.2ghz 1.408v 78c

Very happy with this batch


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> I didnot touch anything about that small fan. I think its working all the time.
> if there is setting in bios about that where can i find it? so i can tell you whats the setting about that fan.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kibo071*
> 
> 8700K delid...... batch L729C415 Corsair H105
> 
> 5ghz 1.264v 66c(30min stresstest realbench/aida64)
> 5.1ghz 1.312v 71c
> 5.2ghz 1.408v 78c
> 
> Very happy with this batch


I have same bath with you :L729C415
Which motherboard do you use?

I didnot delid my cpu
But I am very happy too







maybe next summer i can delid my cpu 5ghz fair enough for me rn


----------



## theix

Batch L729C232 here. @5.2g vcore 1.35v (LLC 6) / avx -4



Also stable @ 5.0g vcore 1.24v (LLC 6) / avx -2

Below is the temp after delid and applied TG Conductonaut.
@5.3g vcore 1.39v (LLC 6) / avx -5



My one and only 8700k. Never had any luck in cpu lotto before.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

how are temp's non-delidded? was thinking about buying the 8700k but never delidded anything and didnt wanna waste $400ish USD lol


----------



## Nizzen

My average joe 8700k. 5ghz @ 1.37v








Batch: (stay away)







L730C293

Asrock z370 Fatality Pro Gaming + EK Water and g.skill 4266mhz mem @ 4000mhz



I can run 4266mhz memory, but it don't like it. Need high VCCIO and VCCSA 1,3v+ to run.


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leijido*
> 
> This is off topic but any 8700k owners here have 2 gtx 1080 TIs in sli? I really need to see 8700k sli supported gaming benchmarks at 4k resolution or above before I get one. Stock frequency benchmarks are fine as long as it's for actual games and not Timespy 3d Mark Firestrike etc. Thanks so much and sorry for the trouble


There is not many z370 MB with enough spaceing between pci-e slots to run SLI on air atleast. Maybe only Asus Apex? Why not go for x299 for SLI? Slot 1 and 4 is the best for sli, if you're not watercooling it


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> how are temp's non-delidded? was thinking about buying the 8700k but never delidded anything and didnt wanna waste $400ish USD lol


I am happy without delid
i am using 280mm corsair h110 water cooling


----------



## Riot55

Posted this a few pages back but no response, trying one more time for a quick one if anyone knows I would appreciate it!

New to overclocking so just want to make sure I'm not making a mistake...

I have a fixed voltage on my 8700k cpu of 1.32 which seems to be staying fine in HWInfo. My VID though reached a maximum of 1.434V. Is this okay? If I understand, VID is not an actual voltage being supplied, it's just what the CPU "requests" or thinks it wants? Just want to make sure my OC is going to remain safe.


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> I am happy without delid
> my i am using 280mm corsair h110 water cooling


pretty sure i got the same CPU cooler its either the 280mm h110 or 115i or w/e still, are you clocked at 5.0ghz? and what temps are you getting?


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shawn Shutt jr*
> 
> pretty sure i got the same CPU cooler its either the 280mm h110 or 115i or w/e still, are you clocked at 5.0ghz? and what temps are you getting?


idle 22-28C

depends on test

occt large package 48 avarage
aida64 65avarage

5ghz 44x uncore 1.3v

normal gaming around 35-40C

cooler fans both 1300 rpm fixed pump max


----------



## delatroy

8700k
ASRock Taichi
Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
Noctua NH14 @ 100% fan speed

My bios settings and results:


Other settings I have set as standard:
*CPU / Core Voltage*: fixed mode
*Virtualisation*: disabled
*Long duration power limit*: 4095 (max)
*Short duration power limit*: 4095 (max)
*DRAM Profile*: XMP

The ASRock auto vcore at LLC1 is straight up dangerous. I hit around 100c at only 1.35v. When attempting 5ghz on LLC1, I need to set vcore to 1.31 or 1.32 for it to stay below 85c - is that normal?

Also for LLC1 and LLC2, the vcore that CPUz and HWInfo64 report is almost always different. Why? For example, LL1 set at 1.315v in the bios results in 1.312v idle from CPUz but 1.4147 being reporting by HWInfo64...

It's only the first day, but I cannot get to 5ghz stable at all. Any advice please?


----------



## HOPELESSLYFAITH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delatroy*
> 
> 8700k
> ASRock Taichi
> Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16
> Noctua NH14 @ 100% fan speed
> 
> My bios settings and results:
> 
> 
> Other settings I have set as standard:
> *CPU / Core Voltage*: fixed mode
> *Virtualisation*: disabled
> *Long duration power limit*: 4095 (max)
> *Short duration power limit*: 4095 (max)
> *DRAM Profile*: XMP
> 
> The ASRock auto vcore at LLC1 is straight up dangerous. I hit around 100c at only 1.35v. When attempting 5ghz on LLC1, I need to set vcore to 1.31 or 1.32 for it to stay below 85c - is that normal?
> 
> Also for LLC1 and LLC2, the vcore that CPUz and HWInfo64 report is almost always different. Why? For example, LL1 set at 1.315v in the bios results in 1.312v idle from CPUz but 1.4147 being reporting by HWInfo64...
> 
> It's only the first day, but I cannot get to 5ghz stable at all. Any advice please?


if your not delidded than yes.


----------



## FrostyAMD

@ HOPELESSLYFAITH

Try setting 1.30 in bios and llc 3
LLC 3 or 4 will get closer to your voltage set in bios. Asrock LLC 1 is the highest amount of llc voltage being applied LLc 7 is lowest


----------



## delatroy

Quote:


> Asrock LLC 1 is the highest amount of llc voltage being applied LLc 7 is lowest


I believe it's the opposite actually. LL1 according to the description in the bios disables LLC entirely:


Hence when LLC1 is set, you would expect that the bios vcore that you set to be delivered to the chip. LLC5 is expected to reduce the amount of volts being delivered to the CPU when idle and under load:


This appears to be confirmed from my excel data when testing different LLCs.

I tested 1.390v ratio 50 with LLC5 and LLC2 and I could complete passes of Cinebench with LLC2 but not LLC5.

Test from Z170 Asrock K6 board from an article which is probably similar to the current Z370 boards:
_LLC Level 1 : 1.296V Idle (0.004 Vdrop) and 1.312V Under Load (-0.012 "Vdroop") - it added volts
LLC Level 2 : 1.296V in Idle (0.004 Vdrop) and 1.296V Under Load (0.004 Vdroop)
LLC Level 3 : 1.296V in Idle (0.004 Vdrop) and 1.265V Under Load (0.036V Vdroop)
LLC Level 4 : 1.28V in Idle (0.02V Vdrop) and 1.216V Under Load (0.084V Vdroop)_

My conclusion is that I have a **** CPU haha. I will delid and will consider myself lucky to hit 5ghz


----------



## Shawn Shutt jr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> idle 22-28C
> 
> depends on test
> 
> occt large package 48 avarage
> aida64 65avarage
> 
> 5ghz 44x uncore 1.3v
> 
> normal gaming around 35-40C
> 
> cooler fans both 1300 rpm fixed pump max


Sounds great to me but everyone else seems to say its around 90-100c under load lol, i dont wanna pull the trigger on the 8700k if ill have to delid it.


----------



## FrostyAMD

@ HOPELESSLYFAITH

Look at your charts again llc1 is at the top and llc 4 is at the bottom . The second chart also says LLC Level 1 : 1.296V Idle (0.004 Vdrop) and 1.312V Under Load (-0.012 "Vdroop") - *it added volts* Believe me or test it for yourself and tell me which setting gets you closest to voltage set in bios !!!


----------



## squigy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrostyAMD*
> 
> @ HOPELESSLYFAITH
> 
> Look at your charts again llc1 is at the top and llc 4 is at the bottom . The second chart also says LLC Level 1 : 1.296V Idle (0.004 Vdrop) and 1.312V Under Load (-0.012 "Vdroop") - *it added volts* Believe me or test it for yourself and tell me which setting gets you closest to voltage set in bios !!!


Asrock boards go from LLC 1 to 5, with 1 being the highest setting. The chart that was linked is correct, and on my K6 I experience the same droop as reflected in the chart.


----------



## FrostyAMD

@squigy
Seems that he wanted to get his vcore to corespond to what was being reported in hardwareinfo and I was telling him he needed to lower his llc to level 3 and it would probably match. By the way would you care to share your most stable settings @5.0 ghz and any further speeds. I am getting a Taichi and want to know any tips or tricks I may need to obtain or get close to 5ghz


----------



## FrostyAMD

Must apologize was reading deltatroy response and I had read hoplessly faith first post and thought he was trying to get his bios voltaage and hardwareinfo voltage reported to correspond.


----------



## Wysockisauce

Either I got a dog of a chip or I'm doing something extremely wrong. I read through the whole thread and it seems like these are the settings most people are going with.

8700k (Batch L730C348) (No-Delid)
Thermaltake Floe 360 AIO
Maximus X Hero Wifi AC
32 gb Trident Z RGB 3600 c17

My bios settings are as follows:

AI OC Tuner: XMP
ASUS MCE: Disabled
SVID Behavior: Typical
AVX Negative Offset: 0
CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
1-Core Ratio Limit: 50
CPU SVID Support: Auto

CPU LLC: Level 5

Long Duration Package Power Limit: 4095
Short Duration Package Power Limit: 4095
IA AC Load Line: .01
IA DC Load Line: .01

CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max: 255.5

CPU Core/Cache Voltage: Adaptive Mode
Offset Mode Sign: +
Additional Turbo Mode Cpu Core Voltage: 1.35
Offset Voltage: 0.001 to 0.05
CPU VCCIO Voltage: 1.15
CPU System Agent Voltage: 1.2

I haven't changed anything else

I stress test using Cinebench and Realbench. Temps sit in the mid 80's at load. With these settings I either crash within 15 mins or get Cache Hierarchy Errors in Event Viewer.

Are my only options at this point to delid or down clock, or did I mess up somewhere?

Trying 4.9GHZ now still crashing at 1.34v (I'm taking 2x vcore reported by hwmonitor here)


----------



## Emmett

Screenshot2.png 952k .png file


Decided to try realbench stress 5.1 1.37 in bios HT still off. screenshot shows 105 mins, I let it go about 4 hours before I shut it down. later I XMP'd mem to 3200 but only had time to test for 30 minutes.

So 1.37 in bios. hwinfo shows it drops to 1.33 that's 0.40 droop. cant figure out why. OCCT can droop to 1.30 !


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HKPolice*
> 
> This thread would be more helpful if everyone posted their Batch numbers for future reference.
> 
> I've got batch L730C309 which I think can be considered a silicon lottery winner.
> 
> 5.2Ghz @ 1.33v BIOS, 1.296-1.32v in CPU-Z
> 5Ghz @ 1.25v BIOS, 1.23v in CPU-Z
> 
> Delidded /w Noctua D15s single fan 74c @ 5.2Ghz on the hottest core, Prime95 small FFT stable non-AVX
> 
> Another member with this batch was also able to get impressive results: http://www.overclock.net/t/1639998/i7-8700k-overclock-results-and-settings/300#post_26430457


Also have bath L730C309, and hopefully I can add to the posibility of a good batch.

Caveat being it still seems like I have significant Vdroop with my Asrock Taichi(running bios v1.2 which is up to date as of 11/12/2017). Initial testing stats below, duration stress to follow.

5.0 @ *1.320v* bios, *1.248* in CPU-Z and Asrock A-Tuning.

Asrock Taichi
Noctua NH-D15, two fans at 1000rmp
Non-delid Temps maxed at 83 and averaged 79 during a 30 minute Realbench stress test.

As you can see, I have about a .08 Vdroop at load. It is pretty consistant no matter what I set. I.E. 1.30v Bios = 1.22ish in CPU-zZ and A-Tuning. I'm hesitant to utilize LLC1 as I hear it can actually increase your voltage compared to the BIOS setting. If that were the case, the Noctua cooler would not be able to handle the load as It would be almost .1 volt increase.

This is my first time OC'n and any input is appreciated. Can include Bios settings for any other Asrock owners that are interested. I mainly used the guide on the front page of the forums currently.


----------



## DeLaHoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> My average joe 8700k. 5ghz @ 1.37v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Batch: (stay away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L730C293
> 
> Asrock z370 Fatality Pro Gaming + EK Water and g.skill 4266mhz mem @ 4000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> I can run 4266mhz memory, but it don't like it. Need high VCCIO and VCCSA 1,3v+ to run.


Same batch and 5Ghz with 1,28v (-2avx) and memory 3600Mhz cl15 1,375v (4x8Gb)


----------



## scracy

Guys batch number is a rough guide only at best


----------



## DeLaHoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Guys batch number is a rough guide only at best


I know.. was trying to point that out.


----------



## fshizl

Alright guys, I am pretty much giving up now trying to figure out my new system.

I have:
Asus Z370-i
8700k
Corsair Dominator 3200
1080ti
Windows 10

On completely stock settings in bios, MCE disabled my computer crashes and restarts... No blue screen, just straight off then back on. I know the VRM are finicky to say the least on this board, but I thought it would be decent enough to run on stock settings with maybe a light overclock. I cant even seem to get that. Any help, would be amazing.

I have had prime 95 running fine for about 4 hours with the stock settings and no MCE, but PUBG and Destiny 2 have both crashed while playing.


----------



## pion

Maybe the PSU?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1641352/solved-boot-linux-with-usb-stick


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> Alright guys, I am pretty much giving up now trying to figure out my new system.
> 
> I have:
> Asus Z370-i
> 8700k
> Corsair Dominator 3200
> 1080ti
> Windows 10
> 
> On completely stock settings in bios, MCE disabled my computer crashes and restarts... No blue screen, just straight off then back on. I know the VRM are finicky to say the least on this board, but I thought it would be decent enough to run on stock settings with maybe a light overclock. I cant even seem to get that. Any help, would be amazing.
> 
> I have had prime 95 running fine for about 4 hours with the stock settings and no MCE, but PUBG and Destiny 2 have both crashed while playing.


1. What PSU are you running?
2. What cooler are you using?
3. Have you tried reseating the cooler, making sure not to use too much thermal paste?


----------



## Benson33

if the pc crash during games and not during a test of Prime95, it is the PSU for sure that is at fault, especially with a 1080ti to feed in addition to the CPU
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fshizl*
> 
> Alright guys, I am pretty much giving up now trying to figure out my new system.
> 
> I have:
> Asus Z370-i
> 8700k
> Corsair Dominator 3200
> 1080ti
> Windows 10
> 
> On completely stock settings in bios, MCE disabled my computer crashes and restarts... No blue screen, just straight off then back on. I know the VRM are finicky to say the least on this board, but I thought it would be decent enough to run on stock settings with maybe a light overclock. I cant even seem to get that. Any help, would be amazing.
> 
> I have had prime 95 running fine for about 4 hours with the stock settings and no MCE, but PUBG and Destiny 2 have both crashed while playing.


if the pc crash during games and not during a test of Prime95, it is the PSU for sure that is at fault, especially with a 1080ti to feed in addition to the CPU.


----------



## fshizl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benson33*
> 
> if the pc crash during games and not during a test of Prime95, it is the PSU for sure that is at fault, especially with a 1080ti to feed in addition to the CPU
> if the pc crash during games and not during a test of Prime95, it is the PSU for sure that is at fault, especially with a 1080ti to feed in addition to the CPU.


It crashes with p95 as well when the card is idling. So it is possibly the psu's fault. I can test to see if this is true today.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> 1. What PSU are you running?
> 2. What cooler are you using?
> 3. Have you tried reseating the cooler, making sure not to use too much thermal paste?


Corsair 100iv2 and I have a custom system arriving this week to replace it.
Silver stone sx650-g
I reseated it twice now. Temperatures are fine.


----------



## Talon2016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damcrac*
> 
> Also have bath L730C309, and hopefully I can add to the posibility of a good batch.
> 
> Caveat being it still seems like I have significant Vdroop with my Asrock Taichi(running bios v1.2 which is up to date as of 11/12/2017). Initial testing stats below, duration stress to follow.
> 
> 5.0 @ *1.320v* bios, *1.248* in CPU-Z and Asrock A-Tuning.
> 
> Asrock Taichi
> Noctua NH-D15, two fans at 1000rmp
> Non-delid Temps maxed at 83 and averaged 79 during a 30 minute Realbench stress test.
> 
> As you can see, I have about a .08 Vdroop at load. It is pretty consistant no matter what I set. I.E. 1.30v Bios = 1.22ish in CPU-zZ and A-Tuning. I'm hesitant to utilize LLC1 as I hear it can actually increase your voltage compared to the BIOS setting. If that were the case, the Noctua cooler would not be able to handle the load as It would be almost .1 volt increase.
> 
> This is my first time OC'n and any input is appreciated. Can include Bios settings for any other Asrock owners that are interested. I mainly used the guide on the front page of the forums currently.


Also on batch L730C309 and can also report it's a great batch. 5.0Ghz 1.255v, shows 1.248 in windows under loads. 5.2Ghz 1.410v passes CB, no errors but I'm not delidded and temps hitting 88-90C under my AIO. 5.3Ghz would probably take at least 1.45v and I'm just not pushing that far. Keep in mind this is with ZERO "0" AVX Offset. So true OC results. I don't consider AVX offset results as true OC.


----------



## d4icon

for here 8600k - asrock k6 - DELID - 4.9Ghz Offset 1.27 + 0,10 - LLC2



I am very happy


----------



## d4icon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch*
> 
> Its not a 8700K but maybe also ok for this thread
> 
> my daily setting on my 8600K
> 
> 
> 
> maximum prime95 non-AVX
> 
> 
> 
> and some benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> all done with watercooling, cpu is delidded and original tim replaced by liquidmetal.


What LLC you use?
i have k6.

Offset o fixed? what Vcore in BIOS?


----------



## delatroy

Update on further testing after I read a post on Reddit claiming that disabling C-States improve stability.

8700k (not delidded yet)
Batch L728B638
ASRock Taichi
Noctua NH D14

It may have just been luck but I was unable to complete 3 runs of Cinebench and 1 run of Intel Burn in maximum on at 5ghz yesterday with C-State enabled on this ASRock Taichi set to LLC1.
After disabling c-states, I hit 1640 in Cinebench with temps peaking at around 84c in Intel Burn in maximum setting.
For me it's not conclusive that disabling c-states has made the difference yet. I will continue testing and hoping for others to report if it makes a difference or not.

Bios version: 1.2
Bios vcore: 1.320v
CPUz idle: 1.312v - 1.328v
Core Temp / HWInfo64 idle: 1.3545v
CPUz load: 1.328v
AVX offset :2
Cache ratio: 43
LLC: 1
DRAM: XMP


----------



## amd7674

I'm planning to buy 8700k to upgrade my [email protected] (with Asus GTX1070) once I get luck and I find one in stock. I'm planning on delid it using rockitcool88 toolkit.

What is the best/decent mobo I can buy for it in order to o/c to 5ghz (or at lest try it).

I'm thinking of buying following:
ASRock - Z370 Extreme4 ATX LGA1151 Motherboard
Corsair - Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory CL15 ~OR~ 3200 CL16 (whatever is cheaper)
Noctua - NH-D15 82.5 CFM CPU Cooler
EVGA - SuperNOVA G2 750W 80+ Gold ~OR~ Seasonic FOCUS Plus Series SSR-750FX 750W 80+ Gold

I'm reading there are some issues with Asus/Asrock mobos supplying voltage? I like MSI, is there good MSI mobo I should consider?
I don't care about AC/wifi features, but more about stability and good power phase support for overclocking.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## delatroy

Got stable at 5ghz after delid. 1650 so far in Cinebench.

Temps dropped from 82c to 62c under full load and from 30c to 26c at idle. Gonna try for 5.1ghz tomorrow.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delatroy*
> 
> Got stable at 5ghz after delid. 1650 so far in Cinebench.
> 
> Temps dropped from 82c to 62c under full load and from 30c to 26c at idle. Gonna try for 5.1ghz tomorrow.


congrats  .. are you happy with your Asrock mobo? I'm thinking about buying extreme4 mobo... Also what PSU are you using?

thanks...


----------



## delatroy

Yes the Taichi has good VRM. LLC is quite weird but okay with some fiddling around.
Average PSU: https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341044


----------



## ahadulaman

for 4.9 Ghz Decent Overclock,Cooler Master V8 GTS Maximum air cooler be a Good Choice !
I am Running 4.7Ghz with Thermalteck Frio Advance Air Cooler


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delatroy*
> 
> Got stable at 5ghz after delid. 1650 so far in Cinebench.
> 
> Temps dropped from 82c to 62c under full load and from 30c to 26c at idle. Gonna try for 5.1ghz tomorrow.


Cinebench R15 is not "stable" but it is a quick dirty test


----------



## Wysockisauce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wysockisauce*
> 
> Either I got a dog of a chip or I'm doing something extremely wrong. I read through the whole thread and it seems like these are the settings most people are going with.
> 
> 8700k (Batch L730C348) (No-Delid)
> Thermaltake Floe 360 AIO
> Maximus X Hero Wifi AC
> 32 gb Trident Z RGB 3600 c17
> 
> My bios settings are as follows:
> 
> AI OC Tuner: XMP
> ASUS MCE: Disabled
> SVID Behavior: Typical
> AVX Negative Offset: 0
> CPU Core Ratio: Sync All Cores
> 1-Core Ratio Limit: 50
> CPU SVID Support: Auto
> 
> CPU LLC: Level 5
> 
> Long Duration Package Power Limit: 4095
> Short Duration Package Power Limit: 4095
> IA AC Load Line: .01
> IA DC Load Line: .01
> 
> CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max: 255.5
> 
> CPU Core/Cache Voltage: Adaptive Mode
> Offset Mode Sign: +
> Additional Turbo Mode Cpu Core Voltage: 1.35
> Offset Voltage: 0.001 to 0.05
> CPU VCCIO Voltage: 1.15
> CPU System Agent Voltage: 1.2
> 
> I haven't changed anything else
> 
> I stress test using Cinebench and Realbench. Temps sit in the mid 80's at load. With these settings I either crash within 15 mins or get Cache Hierarchy Errors in Event Viewer.
> 
> Are my only options at this point to delid or down clock, or did I mess up somewhere?
> 
> Trying 4.9GHZ now still crashing at 1.34v (I'm taking 2x vcore reported by hwmonitor here)


Well, I give up. This chip can't do more than 4.8 without a delid.

Settled at 4.8 with the above settings but SVID at auto and LLC at 6. V core 1.275 in bios but shows 1.3 in hw monitor.

Finally somewhat stable. OCCT 1 hr no errors, Real bench stress test for 30 mins no errors, multiple cinebench runs; no whea-loggers in event viewer, tops out at 85c in tests. Gonna give it another .005 v and call it a day.


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delatroy*
> 
> Update on further testing after I read a post on Reddit claiming that disabling C-States improve stability.
> 
> 8700k (not delidded yet)
> Batch L728B638
> ASRock Taichi
> Noctua NH D14
> 
> It may have just been luck but I was unable to complete 3 runs of Cinebench and 1 run of Intel Burn in maximum on at 5ghz yesterday with C-State enabled on this ASRock Taichi set to LLC1.
> After disabling c-states, I hit 1640 in Cinebench with temps peaking at around 84c in Intel Burn in maximum setting.
> For me it's not conclusive that disabling c-states has made the difference yet. I will continue testing and hoping for others to report if it makes a difference or not.
> 
> Bios version: 1.2
> Bios vcore: 1.320v
> CPUz idle: 1.312v - 1.328v
> Core Temp / HWInfo64 idle: 1.3545v
> CPUz load: 1.328v
> AVX offset :2
> Cache ratio: 43
> LLC: 1
> DRAM: XMP


Interesting thought on the C States. I haven't disabled them yet. I'm afraid to try it anymore as I know I have a good chip. Talked about my Taichi earlier about the .08v vdroop with LLC2. Selected LLC1 and ran it up more and these are what I've got going now.

Noctua NH-D15
Taichi
LLC1
No AVX offset
5.0 @ 1.25v (1.25 in CPU-z) -30 min realbench temps peak 85
5.1 @ 1.30v (1.318 in CPU-z) - 30 min realbench temps peak 91
ambient temps at 22c

Can run CB at 5.2 @ 1.32v, but need more for realbench
Ran again 5.2 @ 1.35v, made it farther but still no luck.

I'd disable C states and try 5.2 again, but A-tuning showed Vcore at 4.0008. That is not a typo. As well as CPU-z was showing a vcore that was going between 1.31 and 1.35. Usually these two apps show the same thing, sometimes .001 apart. So I'm not overly confident on my Taichi's ability to cleanly provide power at those voltages. I don't want to fry, what is obviously, a strong processor.

Anyone's thought's on this would be greatly appreciated. Next step would be to go to the Asrock forums and see what anyone there, might be able to provide.

For now, I'll keep it at a comfortable 5.0 @ 1.26v until I get the nerves to see if the 5.1 can pass a longer stress test.


----------



## d4icon

I've started a custom of monitoring everything, so I don't know what values I used to have with my 2500k CPU, but now with an 8600k look at this graph:



5Ghrz Vcore 1.29 + 0.020 offset. LLC2 Asrock k6

Are these voltage variations normal in the stress test?
I'm a little worried

thanks


----------



## amd7674

so what is good mobo to o/c 8700k?


----------



## delatroy

Anyone else seeing differences in voltages between CPUz and Core Temp at idle and under load.

I'm on the Taichi @5ghz LL1 @ *1.32v* in bios and I get the following peak voltages under load:

CPUz 1.328v
Core Temp 1.4191
A Tuning 1.318v
That's huge variance over bios even with LLC1's negative vdroop.

Can anyone else replicate this on Taichi 8700k?
What's going on?
Why are they all different?
Is any correct?

Also can anyone confirm if LLC1 is above or below flat?? If it's below flat then I can safely increase bios vcore until I reach thermal limits.
Can anyone confirm what core voltages they are hitting on max load at 5ghz on other motherboard like Asus Hero X or Godlike? I think there's no way I'm hitting 5ghz at 1.32 in reality hence why LLC1 is very likely high.


----------



## delatroy

Is it normal that frequencies downclock? Is there a setting to lock the ratio on the Taichi?

In Cinebench it is fixed on 5ghz but in Intel Burn In stress test, it starts at 5ghz but downclocks to 4.8ghz automatically. Thermals are at 66c max so I don't know why it's downclocking like that.

Edit: it's AVX offset..


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delatroy*
> 
> Is it normal that frequencies downclock? Is there a setting to lock the ratio on the Taichi?
> 
> In Cinebench it is fixed on 5ghz but in Intel Burn In stress test, it starts at 5ghz but downclocks to 4.8ghz automatically. Thermals are at 66c max so I don't know why it's downclocking like that.


I believe Intel software uses AVX instructions bringing your 5Ghz to 4.8Ghz.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> I believe Intel software uses AVX instructions bringing your 5Ghz to 4.8Ghz.


Intel burn test uses linpack which most likely does have AVX.


----------



## pion

Had been testing in Linux with stress-ng and stress. 49x 1.28V was very stable.
But when I go to Windows and run OCCT (large data set) I can't even run 1h at 48x 1.31V.
Are those Linux tests really that bad or am I missing something?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> Had been testing in Linux with stress-ng and stress. 49x 1.28V was very stable.
> But when I go to Windows and run OCCT (large data set) I can't even run 1h at 48x 1.31V.
> Are those Linux tests really that bad or am I missing something?


Cannot comment on linux but OCCT is very stressful.


----------



## 11917

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> Had been testing in Linux with stress-ng and stress. 49x 1.28V was very stable.
> But when I go to Windows and run OCCT (large data set) I can't even run 1h at 48x 1.31V.
> Are those Linux tests really that bad or am I missing something?


I wouldn't call it "bad," but the linux tests in this case simply don't provide a workload that reveals a vulnerability in your overclock. What I've gathered through poring over CPU benchmarks and overclocks while stability testing my own CPU, is that OCCT is one of the "harder" tests, along with Prime95 AVX and any form of LINPACK. Regardless of what you take away from your test results, I feel like the author of OCCT put it very simply:
Quote:


> If OCCT reports an error, something weird has occured. For instance, OCCT asked for 2+2 to your CPU, and it got 5 as an answer, which is obviously wrong. This indicates that something is wrong with your hardware.


Speaking of which, I've recently completed a 24 hour OCCT Large Data Set test:



Settings are as follows:

Core Multipler 51x
Uncore Multiplier 47x
Bus: 100MHz
AVX Offset: 0
vCore: 1.35v average reported (I think 1.36 in BIOS)
LLC: 1 (Asrock Z370 Taichi)

Even though it successfully ran throughout 24 hours, Windows logged 5 WHEA entries, so it's not entirely stable. I've restarted the test at 1.37V and I currently have 0 WHEA entries at the time of posting, 6 hours into an OCCT Large Data Set run.


----------



## 11917

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I was wondering, why do you guys use OCCT large data set instead of small data set?
> 
> Does small data set fry your PC or something? Isn't it a stress test after all?


From the OCCT website:
Quote:


> Small uses a very small (duh) set, which will use only a small portion of ram, and calculations will mostly take place in the CPU Cache. It will generate the most heat, but as it tends to only test the CPU, is overall a tad less efficient at detecting errors
> 
> Large uses a much larger data set, and will test thus the CPU, RAM, and/or chipset. It is thought to be the most efficient all-around mode to detect errors
> 
> Medium, as its name states, stands in between.


----------



## pion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *11917*
> 
> I wouldn't call it "bad," but the linux tests in this case simply don't provide a workload that reveals a vulnerability in your overclock. What I've gathered through poring over CPU benchmarks and overclocks while stability testing my own CPU, is that OCCT is one of the "harder" tests, along with Prime95 AVX and any form of LINPACK.


So.... it's just my CPU that's a big piece of poop then?


----------



## zosaryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> So.... it's just my CPU that's a big piece of poop then?


I wouldn't say that either, at least not yet. I hypothesize that many people posting their high clocks at low voltages are really just the vocal majority, and/or they're not truly stable. Or it could be sour grapes - one thing for sure is there are far too many people pressing "go" on Cinebench or running a stress test for 15 minutes and calling it stable if their computer doesn't BSOD. I don't consider myself hardcore at all, but considering I've had stress tests fail past the 6 hour mark, I feel like longer testing is necessary for my own piece of mind. I don't even think my current clocks are that impressive, but I'm decently satisfied so far with the knowledge that I can at least hit 5GHz stable at *some* voltage.

The things that helped me the most in Overclocking:
*Delidding*: before this, I couldn't even go past 4.8GHz at any safe voltage
*Reducing uncore clocks*: I tried doing 50/50 core/cache but I never managed to get it stable, even at voltages as high as 1.44V

I personally don't want to have any AVX offset or test without AVX, as I wouldn't call any overclock that only ran conditionally a "real" overclock.


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *11917*
> 
> Settings are as follows:
> 
> Core Multipler 51x
> Uncore Multiplier 47x
> Bus: 100MHz
> AVX Offset: 0
> vCore: 1.35v average reported (I think 1.36 in BIOS)
> LLC: 1 (Asrock Z370 Taichi)
> 
> Even though it successfully ran throughout 24 hours, Windows logged 5 WHEA entries, so it's not entirely stable. I've restarted the test at 1.37V and I currently have 0 WHEA entries at the time of posting, 6 hours into an OCCT Large Data Set run.


Couple questions for you:

Do you have C States disabled?
And... When I set 1.35v on my Taichi with LLC1 my vcore readings are unstable. In CPU-Z they fluctuate greatly, and in A-Tunning(Asrocks software) it jumps to 4.005. This is at 5.2ghz. Any settings lower that 1.35v the two softwares agree. Have you experienced any of these issues? Shouldn't be power supply, I have an EVGA 850 G2.

I originally thought that it might be the chip couldn't come close to 5.2 however I can boot and cinabench 5.2 @1.32v, i just can't make it past 30 minute realbench stress. Thus I increased voltage to 1.35, but with those readings I'm uncomfortable trying to push it farther, even though I'm at 90C before crashing. Still have thermal headroom(technically speaking, though I want my 24/7 OC to be no higher than 85 on a stress) so I should be able to increase voltage to see if I get it stable. This might be a case where a delid would get me 5.2, maybe higher, but I'm new and don't want to burn out this good chip.


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delatroy*
> 
> Anyone else seeing differences in voltages between CPUz and Core Temp at idle and under load.
> 
> I'm on the Taichi @5ghz LL1 @ *1.32v* in bios and I get the following peak voltages under load:
> 
> CPUz 1.328v
> Core Temp 1.4191
> A Tuning 1.318v
> That's huge variance over bios even with LLC1's negative vdroop.
> 
> Can anyone else replicate this on Taichi 8700k?
> What's going on?
> Why are they all different?
> Is any correct?
> 
> Also can anyone confirm if LLC1 is above or below flat?? If it's below flat then I can safely increase bios vcore until I reach thermal limits.
> Can anyone confirm what core voltages they are hitting on max load at 5ghz on other motherboard like Asus Hero X or Godlike? I think there's no way I'm hitting 5ghz at 1.32 in reality hence why LLC1 is very likely high.


Generally I see CPUz and A Tuning to be almost identical. My issue being when I push 1.35v in the BIOS, A Tunning reads 4.005v (no typo) and CPUz fluctuates, can't remember the exact numbers bu I think between 1.31x and 1.355. I remember it only going slightly above the 1.35 set in the bios. Havn't tried core temp, but I might post over on the Asrock forums to see if anyone knows what is going on here.

I appreciate your earlier comments about using LLC1 as LLC2 was really holding me back, needing 1.32v BIOS to get 1.245 in CPUz/A-Tuning. LLC1 has been almost FLAT for me, especially below 1.30, then I see a slight droop above that, i.e. -0.002 compared to BIOS.


----------



## delatroy

I think it’s known issue according to buildzoid with ASRock boards. I contacted AsROCK on this and will post their reply here. Also already posted in ASRock forum. Core temp and hwinfo64 report vid - what the cpu wants not what is actually being delivered. My best guess now is to keep an eye on volts reported in CPUz and A Tuning while also checking temps to make sure you're not killing your chip.


----------



## pion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosaryk*
> 
> ...
> The things that helped me the most in Overclocking:
> *Delidding*: before this, I couldn't even go past 4.8GHz at any safe voltage
> ...


Atleast I got 8h OCCT with 4.7 1.27V.
4.8 1.31V gives errors... gonna check how high I have to go for stable...
Really wouldn't want to delid.

(Did have uncore lowered to 40x (from 45x) from Linux tests.
Have Power Management & VT-d settings Disabled)


----------



## moustang

Well, I'm trying to learn this Gigabyte BIOS, having never owned one before. I've done a bit of tweaking and have improved my original overclock stability immensely.

Originally I had settled on a 24/7 overclock of 5GHZ. This required a VCore of 1.34v and was pushing 56C under extended Prime95 stress testing.

After making some BIOS tweaks I'm now running 5.1GHZ with a VCore of 1.32v and temps are only slightly higher at 63C under extended Prime95 testing.

And yes, this is a delidded and water cooled CPU for those wondering about the temps.


----------



## zosaryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damcrac*
> 
> Couple questions for you:
> 
> Do you have C States disabled?
> And... When I set 1.35v on my Taichi with LLC1 my vcore readings are unstable. In CPU-Z they fluctuate greatly, and in A-Tunning(Asrocks software) it jumps to 4.005. This is at 5.2ghz. Any settings lower that 1.35v the two softwares agree. Have you experienced any of these issues? Shouldn't be power supply, I have an EVGA 850 G2.
> 
> I originally thought that it might be the chip couldn't come close to 5.2 however I can boot and cinabench 5.2 @1.32v, i just can't make it past 30 minute realbench stress. Thus I increased voltage to 1.35, but with those readings I'm uncomfortable trying to push it farther, even though I'm at 90C before crashing. Still have thermal headroom(technically speaking, though I want my 24/7 OC to be no higher than 85 on a stress) so I should be able to increase voltage to see if I get it stable. This might be a case where a delid would get me 5.2, maybe higher, but I'm new and don't want to burn out this good chip.


I do not have C states disabled. Though I am indeed overclocking, I'm not willing to sacrifice features to eek out maybe 100-200 MHz more out of my processor.

As for your voltage, try making sure your software is up to date, including BIOS. Other than that, I'm not sure what could be wrong. The only real changes I've made from default were modifying voltages and core multipliers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delatroy*
> 
> I think it's known issue according to buildzoid with ASRock boards. I contacted AsROCK on this and will post their reply here. Also already posted in ASRock forum. Core temp and hwinfo64 report vid - what the cpu wants not what is actually being delivered. My best guess now is to keep an eye on volts reported in CPUz and A Tuning while also checking temps to make sure you're not killing your chip.


I've also used a mixture of CPU-Z, A-Tuning, and HWinfo64 to monitor voltages. My advice is to make sure they're all updated - HWinfo64 specifically. If you read the changelogs, you can actually see that the more recent versions are updated for ASRock Z370 motherboards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> Atleast I got 8h OCCT with 4.7 1.27V.
> 4.8 1.31V gives errors... gonna check how high I have to go for stable...
> Really wouldn't want to delid.
> 
> (Did have uncore lowered to 40x (from 45x) from Linux tests.
> Have Power Management & VT-d settings Disabled)


It sounds to me like your voltages are pretty normal anyway. Again, I wouldn't pay any attention to other people getting high clocks at low voltages. If you want to delid/reroll in the silicon lottery, that's also up to you. I myself am spending time looking for settings *for my processor* that are 99.999% stable so I can set it and forget it for the next few years.


----------



## delatroy

Update from ASRock technical support request regarding the differences in voltages that Z370 and probably other platforms are reporting in CPUz, Core Temp, etc:

Quote:


> Thank you for contacting ASRock.
> 
> We'd like to know the Voltage report from Core Temp is Vcore or VID? Because the VID is not equal to Vcore voltage.
> 
> You can imagine the VID as a reference voltage of Vcore, it depend on the CPU ratio you have applied for your system. The VID is defined by Intel.
> 
> So if the Vcore voltage is set at Auto, the system will apply the VID as Vcore voltage. On the contrary, if the Vcore voltage has been set, system will to feed the Vcore voltage to CPU.
> 
> You can basically set the the Vcore to Auto and monitor if the VID is equal to Vcore to verify this point.
> 
> Thank you,
> Sincerely,
> ASRock TSD


If I understand them correctly, the voltage that you set should be the VID but this isn't the case for me at all where I have 1.30v set in bios but 1.4+ being reported sometimes from VID. The VID value is changing constantly under idle and load.


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosaryk*
> 
> I do not have C states disabled. Though I am indeed overclocking, I'm not willing to sacrifice features to eek out maybe 100-200 MHz more out of my processor.


You should understand what those "features" actually do before you decide whether to leave them enabled or not.

C states allow the CPU to change it's clock speed and voltage depending on CPU load. You may not want your CPU trying to change the clock speed and voltage if you're overclocking.
Quote:


> I myself am spending time looking for settings *for my processor* that are 99.999% stable so I can set it and forget it for the next few years.


And this is precisely why you should disable your C state settings. Leaving them on allows the processor to overrule your other BIOS settings to a degree, resulting in both speed and voltage fluctuations which can reduce stability. With C states disabled you will probably be able to lower your Vcore setting with no loss in system stability Lowered voltage results in lower heat which results in both greater stability and longer life of the processor.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delatroy*
> 
> Update from ASRock technical support request regarding the differences in voltages that Z370 and probably other platforms are reporting in CPUz, Core Temp, etc:
> 
> If I understand them correctly, the voltage that you set should be the VID but this isn't the case for me at all where I have 1.30v set in bios but 1.4+ being reported sometimes from VID. The VID value is changing constantly under idle and load.


Set IA AC/DC Loadline to 1, 0.1, 0.01 or the lowest non-zero value and this will stop happening.


----------



## delatroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> C states allow the CPU to change it's clock speed and voltage depending on CPU load. You may not want your CPU trying to change the clock speed and voltage if you're overclocking.


Has this been verified? I heard it loosely and I have mine disabled but wasn't able to verify yet for sure.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

got my 5ghz with C states on both clock and volts not had any problems i just save money on energy


----------



## pion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> got my 5ghz with C states on both clock and volts not had any problems i just save money on energy


You really save 10W idle?


----------



## zosaryk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> C states allow the CPU to change it's clock speed and voltage depending on CPU load.


This is a feature that I want enabled on my processor.
Quote:


> Leaving them on allows the processor to overrule your other BIOS settings to a degree, resulting in both speed and voltage fluctuations which can reduce stability. With C states disabled you will probably be able to lower your Vcore setting with no loss in system stability Lowered voltage results in lower heat which results in both greater stability and longer life of the processor.


I closely monitor my voltages, power consumption, and temperatures at all times while overclocking. To my knowledge, leaving C states on has not "allowed the processor to overrule my other BIOS settings" to any noticeable degree.

I leave these features on because of exactly what they do, and I don't actually leave my processor running at 100% load all the time. Given your stance, this might bother you, but I've also started stress testing my overclocks with a dynamic voltage. There's something to be said when my processor can run at 0.672V at idle or with light workloads, then bump itself up to whatever voltage it needs during loads.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jhaze84*
> 
> But I think it's more elegant and impressive to have a stable overclock while also being power efficient. My opinion of course.


This is my opinion as well.


----------



## delatroy

Think I'm done at 51.
1.380v bios
1.396v CPUz load

5GHz is stable at 1.275 bios.


----------



## Magistar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4icon*
> 
> I've started a custom of monitoring everything, so I don't know what values I used to have with my 2500k CPU, but now with an 8600k look at this graph:
> 
> 
> 
> 5Ghrz Vcore 1.29 + 0.020 offset. LLC2 Asrock k6
> 
> Are these voltage variations normal in the stress test?
> I'm a little worried
> 
> thanks


If I may ask: What stress test are you using?

Reason I ask is that I am unable to sustain x50 on Prime 95 with AVX disabled. The cpu quickly reaches 100 degrees which freezes the system. I probably needed about 1.376v. Oh and I use the same motherboard.

One other thing I noticed is that I needed less vcore with cache ratio x37 as opposed to auto x44.

Are there other owners of the Scythe Mugen 5 PCCG edition out here? The cooler itself feels really cold and stopping the fans does not really impact cpu temperatures. I already tried to re-mount with new paste but this did not change. My old Mugen 2 also did not get very hot but with that 2500K I was able to reach 4800 Mhz at 60-65 degrees so it was never an issue...


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosaryk*
> 
> This is a feature that I want enabled on my processor.
> I closely monitor my voltages, power consumption, and temperatures at all times while overclocking. To my knowledge, leaving C states on has not "allowed the processor to overrule my other BIOS settings" to any noticeable degree.
> 
> I leave these features on because of exactly what they do, and I don't actually leave my processor running at 100% load all the time. Given your stance, this might bother you, but I've also started stress testing my overclocks with a dynamic voltage. There's something to be said when my processor can run at 0.672V at idle or with light workloads, then bump itself up to whatever voltage it needs during loads.


That is entirely your choice of course.

Just be aware that you're sacrificing both clock speed and system stability to save what amounts to less than $1 per month in electricity. Also be aware that when C States is enabled your CPU will require MORE voltage when it is under load, so any electricity you may save while it's idle will be offset by the higher voltage drain when it's not. In all honesty, the only reason the C State feature exists is for laptops which run on battery power. It's about preserving a few miliamps so a battery charge might last 5 minutes longer. It serves no useful purpose in a desktop.

And yes, it overrules your other BIOS settings. Specifically it overrules your core multiplier and Vcore setting. How could it change CPU speed and alter voltage if it didn't overrule the core multiplier and Vcore settings you made? You can set your core multiplier, and you can set your Vcore, but as long as C States are enabled they can and do overrule your settings. That's their entire purpose. But that can also cause crashes when your software goes from idle to demanding 100% load in an instant and your motherboard and CPU have to ramp up to that speed rather because they're only running at 800mhz and 0.672v.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosaryk*
> 
> This is a feature that I want enabled on my processor.
> I closely monitor my voltages, power consumption, and temperatures at all times while overclocking. To my knowledge, leaving C states on has not "allowed the processor to overrule my other BIOS settings" to any noticeable degree.
> 
> *I leave these features on because of exactly what they do, and I don't actually leave my processor running at 100% load all the time*. Given your stance, this might bother you, but I've also started stress testing my overclocks with a dynamic voltage. There's something to be said when my processor can run at 0.672V at idle or with light workloads, then bump itself up to whatever voltage it needs during loads.
> This is my opinion as well.


Even with manual voltage and C states disabled load is not at 100%, C states and adaptive voltage only result in slightly lower idle temps and slightly lower power consumption and thats about it


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> got my 5ghz with C states on both clock and volts not had any problems i just save money on energy


You save a few pennies per month at best, and you sacrifice speed, stability, and lifespan of your CPU to do it.

Try this, just as an experiment.

You're running 5GHZ @ 1.34-1.35V based on your previous post in this thread.

Now, go run a Prime95 stress test with HWMonitor running and see how high your actual Vcore voltage reaches under full load. Post the results

Next...

Disable your C States, then see how much lower you can drop your voltage while still having a stable system. Do the same test and post the results.

Increased stability at lower voltages, or less stability with higher voltages. Tough choice, isn't it?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> You save a few pennies per month at best, and you sacrifice speed, stability, and lifespan of your CPU to do it.
> 
> Try this, just as an experiment.
> 
> You're running 5GHZ @ 1.34-1.35V based on your previous post in this thread.
> 
> Now, go run a Prime95 stress test with HWMonitor running and see how high your actual Vcore voltage reaches under full load. Post the results
> 
> Next...
> 
> Disable your C States, then see how much lower you can drop your voltage while still having a stable system. Do the same test and post the results.
> 
> Increased stability at lower voltages, or less stability with higher voltages. Tough choice, isn't it?


I think he is confusing voltage with load not realising load is a combination of both current and voltage, its current that kills a CPU


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I think he is confusing voltage with load not realising load is a combination of both current and voltage, its current that kills a CPU


This conversation has been very interesting to me. What I'd like to know is why they'd have it default to On. Sure for laptops, or maybe for non overclocking motherboards i.e. non Z series boards.

Until then, I'll continue to inquire about my voltage issue and see what else I can tweak. Got a high refresh monitor on order, so I might want to dial up the top overclock to reach the upper framerates.


----------



## amd7674

I pulled the trigger and I've ordered:

- 8700k
- gigabyte gaming 7
- gskill ripjaws V ddr4 16gb 3200 14CL
- Seasonic 850w Focus Gold PSU
- Samsung 960 Evo 250gb NVMe
- noctua d15

This will go into my old trusty HAF 922. No more excuses for GTX1070 ;-) This should be good upgrade from [email protected]









I will report back once the system is up and running in a week or two.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

i test now C States on back in min with off results


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

C States off


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

surely its got to be worse for cpu life if you fixed voltage and clock 24/7 ???


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> surely its got to be worse for cpu life if you fixed voltage and clock 24/7 ???


my pc is idle 65% of time


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> my pc is idle 65% of time


and whats the point of adaptive mode then


----------



## Yetyhunter

That power draw in Prime95 is scary !


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> That power draw in Prime95 is scary !


Add in Vega and that's beyond scary for power draw lol!


----------



## moustang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> surely its got to be worse for cpu life if you fixed voltage and clock 24/7 ???


Not really.

To use an analogy, it's sort of like a car. Driving it at a steady 70mph on the highway isn't nearly has hard on the car as driving it through stop and go city traffic. Running your processor at a steady speed and voltage isn't nearly as hard on the processor as having the speeds, voltage, and temperatures constantly fluctuating up and down.

You've got to remember that heat causes expansion and reducing heat causes contraction. The more frequently and more radically you're altering the heat the more you're stressing the processor and TIM under the IHS. There are no moving parts in a CPU, it's primary stress is thermal stress. Steady is better than constant changes.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Add in Vega and that's beyond scary for power draw lol!


So what is your take on C states ? I am also curious. Logically C states should provide lower voltages and lower clock speeds but with the same power draw on idle. This should translate in a longer CPU life unless frequent changes in voltage and clock speed actually shortens CPU life in the long run.

Edit: Constant CPU speed should provide better latency also ? Since it will be constantly running at the same speed there won't be a delay until it switches to the demanded frequency. Similar to how core parking/unparking works.


----------



## Leethal

Is 5Ghz at 1.3v around 80c load on air do-able? or should i just settle for 4.8Ghz on air?


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Is 5Ghz at 1.3v around 80c load on air do-able? or should i just settle for 4.8Ghz on air?


It depends a lot on the chip you have and what load you are talking about.
I can run mine at 5.0 at 1.26v non delid with temps in the low 60s while gaming, which is my personal use load scenario, but when I stress test for stability using prime95, aida64, or realbench, I'm in the mid 80s with a peak of 88. I use a Noctua NH-D15. If I delid, I imagine i could get it below 80 even with a stress.

Others can't get their CPU to 5.0 at all, or if they do, they are much closer to 1.4v which I don't think is reasonable for a non delid air cooling scenario.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I think he is confusing voltage with load not realising load is a combination of both current and voltage, its current that kills a CPU


is there no need for adaptive mode if C States are off


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> C States off


The screenshot was taken within a minute of starting the torture test. Could you run it again for an hour with HWMonitor up the whole time and then take a screenshot?


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> So what is your take on C states ? I am also curious. Logically C states should provide lower voltages and lower clock speeds but with the same power draw on idle. This should translate in a longer CPU life unless frequent changes in voltage and clock speed actually shortens CPU life in the long run.
> 
> Edit: Constant CPU speed should provide better latency also ? Since it will be constantly running at the same speed there won't be a delay until it switches to the demanded frequency. Similar to how core parking/unparking works.


I use C states and in fact, I think it lowers the power draw, at least from what I've seen with my testing. My 8700K power goes down to about 92W. I would have to check but I know for sure it lowers down quite a bit at idle loads. It also depends on what power plan you have set in Windows as well.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdamK47*
> 
> The screenshot was taken within a minute of starting the torture test. Could you run it again for an hour with HWMonitor up the whole time and then take a screenshot?


prime small ffts not stable at that voltage core will fail after 10-15 min takes 1.344 v in bios to pass small ffts
but screen shot is at 1.320 and is good for me 2 hour occt 1 hour prime blend gaming all week not one problem


----------



## Varinn

I'm slowly upping my overclock on the new CPU but want to see if this is normal first. When viewing with CoreTemp I get sudden instantaneous spikes that drop immediately back down across all cores when doing minor background tasks.

Examples at Idle, this is with standard refresh intervals in CoreTemp
Core 0: 31,33,32,33,33,*56*,31
Core 1: 29,*58*,31,30,33,30,29
Core 2: 30,33,33,*55*,30,31,33
Core 3: 31,*56*,*54*,30,29,*58*,30
etc (happens on all cores)

Under load, after about 30 minutes of OCCT large testing I was sitting fairly evenly at roughly 55-60c on all cores. I checked the logs after and I see I'm getting spikes on all cores the same way as I get at idle. 60c steady with very brief intermittent jumps to mid 70c on all cores. Not at the same times.

Overclock settings
Memory under XMP profile 1
vCore = 1.3v (showing 1.33v max during stress test)
bclk = 100
multiplier = 48

Going by my memory from last night but I believe LLC, AVX offset, speedstep, c-state, etc are all in default formats. Aside from the things listed above I didn't touch anything. I would love to keep the option of having the CPU adjust rates when not under load but if I must lose those features I'm ok with it as it's 95% a gaming PC.

Full hardware specs as equipped right now
Asus Z370-i
i7 8700k
16gb (2x8) G.SKILL F4-3200C16D-16GTZR
500gb m.2 960evo
EVGA GTX1080 FTW2 icx
Corsair AX750 sitting outside the case (temporary while I wait for delivery of cablemod wiring to swap over to the SF600 that is installed inside)

Cooling system
EK XRES-100 D5 PWM pump combo
Inline sensor equipped on pump outlet port
10/13mm flexible tubing
XSPC Raystorm Pro waterblock
EK FC1080 FTW2 full cover nickel/plexi
HWLabs Nemesis 280GTS
2x Phanteks PH-F120MP fans (PWM/SP)


----------



## AdamK47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> prime small ffts not stable at that voltage core will fail after 10-15 min takes 1.344 v in bios to pass small ffts
> but screen shot is at 1.320 and is good for me 2 hour occt 1 hour prime blend gaming all week not one problem


It's all about the kind of stability you're happy with. I do 8 hours max 32 FFT ~80% memory with Prime95 29.3 to determine stability. My kind of stability is as high as I can take it.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damcrac*
> 
> It depends a lot on the chip you have and what load you are talking about.
> I can run mine at 5.0 at 1.26v non delid with temps in the low 60s while gaming, which is my personal use load scenario, but when I stress test for stability using prime95, aida64, or realbench, I'm in the mid 80s with a peak of 88. I use a Noctua NH-D15. If I delid, I imagine i could get it below 80 even with a stress.
> 
> Others can't get their CPU to 5.0 at all, or if they do, they are much closer to 1.4v which I don't think is reasonable for a non delid air cooling scenario.


Well if i can get 5Ghz stable gaming with good temps but crashing in Prime with high temps then thats fine with me. Its not like i will be running prime daily.

I will try for 5Ghz tomorrow, i was able to hit 5Ghz at 1.250v on my 7600k with air really stable.


----------



## jmone

Thinking about deliding - reading the thread I take it the most are using a tool like ROCKIT 88 with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut. What are people using adhere the IHS back on (I've seen a bunch of differing advice even some saying not to)?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> Thinking about deliding - reading the thread I take it the most are using a tool like ROCKIT 88 with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut. What are people using adhere the IHS back on (I've seen a bunch of differing advice even some saying not to)?


I would suggest a thin layer of black silicon. You could uae a bit of super glue on the corners but that may damage the pcb if you ever need to remove it.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> Thinking about deliding - reading the thread I take it the most are using a tool like ROCKIT 88 with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut. What are people using adhere the IHS back on (I've seen a bunch of differing advice even some saying not to)?


I will let you know in a week or two, I ordered exactly that. To adhere it back I will use rtv:

https://www.amazon.com/Permatex-82180-Maximum-Resistance-Silicone/dp/B0002UEN1U

First I'm planning to do this on my 3570k and later (if 3570k is still alive LOL) on my future 8700k.


----------



## ph00w

So i got my 8700k on these settings:
Maximus X
Noctua D15
Cpu 40c idle less than 200rpm
1.29 adaptive offset
48x multiplier
Ac load 0.1
LLC 4
4000mhz ram @1.35 G.skill 4133mhz
XMP
MCE OFF
AVX 0

I do realbench, OCCT and prime95 blend 60-80c at most but small ftts it hits 90-100c.

I haven't delidded, and i'm fine with 70c load and 40c idle. Should i be worried about prime95 small ffts?


----------



## Exilon

Total War WH 2 is pretty good stress testing. Caused some WHEA correctable errors that dedicated stress like P95 missed.

Steady-state loads can miss issues that arise during power state transitions, which is where load spikes cause voltage to dip below minimum required voltage.

If you have a Gigabyte Gaming 7, you can try using enhanced performance memory training @ 1.4V DDR4 voltage to extract some more performance out of your DRAM. I reduced my memory latency by 1.5ns overstock XMP (39 vs 40.5).


----------



## RedHawk

I have strix Z370F with 8700K ... AIO Water block 240
... I'm stressing the cpu with x265 encoding by Handbrake ... using 1080P films

My 17 tests for a total of *91 Hours* are ..



My last best configuration ... (last line of excel)
MCE Enable
Ai Overclock Tuner: [Manual]
SVID Behavior: [Best-Case Scenario]
CPU Core Ratio: [Per Core]
Ratio: (x50 1 - x49 2 - x48 3&4&5&6)
CPU Core/Cache Voltage: [Adaptive Mode]
Additional Turbo mode CPU core voltage: [1.280]
Offset voltage: [0.004]
IA AC Load Line: [0.01]
Load Line Calibration: [Level 3]

Medium result on 13h and 33m are ..
CPU Temp 64° - Power 107W - Vcore 1,213 - CoreVid 1,309 - CPU Thread % 82

My next step will be:
c-state off
1.26+05 LLC3
1.24+10 LLC3
1.22+15 LLC3
1.20+20 LLC3

then I will try again x49 but this time with LLC4 ...
I'm not using XMP


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

ok disabled c states now speed step on or off whats best for cpu life thanks


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> That is entirely your choice of course.
> 
> Just be aware that you're sacrificing both clock speed and system stability to save what amounts to less than $1 per month in electricity. Also be aware that when C States is enabled your CPU will require MORE voltage when it is under load, so any electricity you may save while it's idle will be offset by the higher voltage drain when it's not. In all honesty, the only reason the C State feature exists is for laptops which run on battery power. It's about preserving a few miliamps so a battery charge might last 5 minutes longer. It serves no useful purpose in a desktop.
> 
> And yes, it overrules your other BIOS settings. Specifically it overrules your core multiplier and Vcore setting. How could it change CPU speed and alter voltage if it didn't overrule the core multiplier and Vcore settings you made? You can set your core multiplier, and you can set your Vcore, but as long as C States are enabled they can and do overrule your settings. That's their entire purpose. But that can also cause crashes when your software goes from idle to demanding 100% load in an instant and your motherboard and CPU have to ramp up to that speed rather because they're only running at 800mhz and 0.672v.


I really like the sound of disabling c-states and speed step for lower vcore, but so far it's been just noise. I've tried it before and re-trying it again doesn't make any difference on my 4790K. Perhaps you have a source or some proof, which may or may not be specific to the 8700K?


----------



## d4icon

Hello. Hi,

I managed to raise the 8600k to 5Ghz:
offset +0.04

Temp max 73º Temp
ASrock k6 LLc2

Is there a problem with voltake peaks in these ranges? (1.32 aprox max)
Is that normal?



thanks


----------



## Varinn

I was going to try for a higher overclock last night but decided to run OCCT again. This is a 1 hour test of large data set and I started Furmark part way through to add GPU load to the testing so I could see how my cooling system handled both at full load.

My concern is the sudden massive spikes I keep getting in temperatures across all cores. The system sits at 100% load, vcore seems fairly stable and overall load temps in my mind are quite good but every so often they just jump way up. Is this normal kaby/coffee lake behavior?









I tried disabling MCE/speedstep/turbo to have it set itself to a definitive 4.8ghz full time but it just parked itself around 4.0 and stayed there so I turned them back on one by one. It looks like MCE was the one that was doing it. I'll need to research more, my overclock skills are... lacking.


----------



## yoyo711

Hello Guys~~

Try to pick up 8700K and motherboard What Motherboard is good under $240.00

Please let me know

Thank you very much!


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Hello Guys~~
> 
> Try to pick up 8700K and motherboard What Motherboard is good under $240.00
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thank you very much!


I went with the ASUS Z370-E


----------



## pion

I'd buy the Taichi

(If you wanna spend more: Hero vs. Gaming 7)


----------



## yoyo711

Just pick up 8700k no motherboard yet.
How is this bath number L731c451

Thanks


----------



## yoyo711

Can I buy z270 motherboard for 8700K ??????????????????????????????????????????

Thanks


----------



## pion

nope


----------



## ahadulaman

only z370 motherboard supports 8th Gen Processors


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> nope


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahadulaman*
> 
> only z370 motherboard supports 8th Gen Processors


Thank you I almost got z270 rep+ for you guys


----------



## Zyrou

Hey again

I have 1 question again about VCCSA / VCCIO.

I have Gigabyte Aorus z370 Gaming 7 motherboard.

If i let auto settings

my Vccsa around 1.3
Vccio around 1.2 - 1.232 on hwinfo64

I saw some posts on internet that they have be around 1.1ish. so I can change the Vccio in bios directly

but I cant change VCCSA. May i ask which setting change VCCSA in bios?

Thanks in advance


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moustang*
> 
> Not really.
> 
> To use an analogy, it's sort of like a car. Driving it at a steady 70mph on the highway isn't nearly has hard on the car as driving it through stop and go city traffic. Running your processor at a steady speed and voltage isn't nearly as hard on the processor as having the speeds, voltage, and temperatures constantly fluctuating up and down.
> 
> You've got to remember that heat causes expansion and reducing heat causes contraction. The more frequently and more radically you're altering the heat the more you're stressing the processor and TIM under the IHS. There are no moving parts in a CPU, it's primary stress is thermal stress. Steady is better than constant changes.[/quote
> 
> Fixed voltage is basically irrelevant when you aren't doing any load. Remember power is a function of voltage and current, your CPU will request more current with load, and frequency also plays a role.
> Since nehalem I always use a fixed voltage, never had any issues. I couldn't care less for vid


----------



## NoDoz

Got finished with my new build w/ 8700k. Didnt have 1 issue getting it up and running. Seems really fast without any OC. What is your guys opinion on OC'ing this CPU? Any noticeable improvement over the stock 4.7ghz? I know this is a OC forum and that what people do, but not sure how much of a difference there would be of a few hundred mhz.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Got finished with my new build w/ 8700k. Didnt have 1 issue getting it up and running. Seems really fast without any OC. What is your guys opinion on OC'ing this CPU? Any noticeable improvement over the stock 4.7ghz? I know this is a OC forum and that what people do, but not sure how much of a difference there would be of a few hundred mhz.


Man, I guess, you can get a 8700k, slap 4700mhz all cores and call it a day, run on low voltage and it's already awesome. Considering just clocks, 300 MHz is much like 5%. In terms of raw performance it's nice since Intel IPC is crawling to up.

The reason I got 2 8700k was more about than just use but the pursuit of higher frequencies, extreme moding like delid, all kinda of hobby. I mainly seitched from 7700k for the extra cores.


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Got finished with my new build w/ 8700k. Didnt have 1 issue getting it up and running. Seems really fast without any OC. What is your guys opinion on OC'ing this CPU? Any noticeable improvement over the stock 4.7ghz? I know this is a OC forum and that what people do, but not sure how much of a difference there would be of a few hundred mhz.


If you are not doing constant heavy productivity workloads, or high refresh rate gaming, I.E.120-144hz, then OC'n you probably wont notice much of a difference. Just to make sure you know, all core turbo is 4.3 and steps up if you have fewer cores until it is single core at 4.7. Some(maybe most) motherboards have the ability to set all core turbo to 4.7 but you need to see if that is enabled.

I overclock because I enjoy getting into the settings and see if I can get that extra 100mhz! System looks awesome, enjoy!


----------



## Leethal

8700k at 4.8Ghz 1.275v but in CPUZ it shows 1.264 i have LLC at 6 and new bios for Z370E 4030

Temps are hitting 85-90c at 100 load Stress test.

What do you guys think?

also why am i still getting some vdroop? also i'm on AIR, will i have to go AIO Cooled?

Thank you


----------



## freaky35

problem is the evo,its a good cooler but not good enough for an overclock with this cpu,you will need a better air cooler or an AIO watercooler


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Varinn*
> 
> I tried disabling MCE/speedstep/turbo to have it set itself to a definitive 4.8ghz full time but it just parked itself around 4.0 and stayed there so I turned them back on one by one. It looks like MCE was the one that was doing it. I'll need to research more, my overclock skills are... lacking.


When I obtained 4820K I discovered I have to use turbo, I was used to 7300 so that was proper direct CPU, you set stuff, you get stuff. (On HEDP there ways around that, but it could set some stuff in behind, or put CPU in higher strain, thus it was smarter to keep turbo enabled.)

Step n. 1 in overclocking, set turbo for all cores just a little above base frequency and use manual voltage. All overclocking is based on data you collect from these tests.

Also kill MCE. Users who are overclocking doesn't need MCE.

I tend to test CPU on its default settings first, in case there would be a problem, I can send Intel CPU back and honestly say it wasn't overclocked. But of course who can wait that long? It's fresh CPU that simply wants gentle overclocking.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> May i ask which setting change VCCSA in bios?
> Thanks in advance


It's called CPU System Agent Voltage... you can refer to this PDF, courtesy of GBT-MatthewT https://drive.google.com/open?id=1l_8tADGehMYjN-mAogM82o-GGJBv_v7Q


----------



## Leethal

Any idea why i'm stilling getting a vdroop from 1.275 to 1.264?

LLC is at 6


----------



## ahadulaman

Finally I Got Stable 4.7 all core with Thermalteck Frio Advance Air Cooler
Above 4.7 give me much tem which cant be handle by air cooler of mine

I7 8700K 4.7 GHZ
Gigabyte z370 Gaming 3
Trendz 3200Mhz RGB-not stable (Running 3000Mhz)

Voltage Dynamic Offset 1.26 (-0.60v)


----------



## d4icon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4icon*
> 
> Hello. Hi,
> 
> I managed to raise the 8600k to 5Ghz:
> offset +0.04
> 
> Temp max 73º Temp
> ASrock k6 LLc2
> 
> Is there a problem with voltake peaks in these ranges? (1.32 aprox max)
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


helppp meeee


----------



## spddmn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Hello Guys~~
> 
> Try to pick up 8700K and motherboard What Motherboard is good under $240.00
> 
> Please let me know
> 
> Thank you very much!


The aorus gaming 7 is going to be $180 at Newegg on black Friday.


----------



## Leethal

Is abit of vdroop normal?

reason i ask is because on my Z270 and 7600k i was at 1.250v and it was always 1.250v idle or load.

but with my Z370 and 8700k im at 1.280v and its 1.280v idle and under load it drops to 1.264v

I have tried LLC 5 6 and 7. 7 was causing it to go above 1.3v so i was messing with LLC 5 and 6 but i still get drops to 1.264 no matter what. LLC 4 brings it down to 1.232

IS there any way to get the Z370 to say constant like my Z270 did?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Version 0802
2017/11/178.28 MBytes
ROG MAXIMUS X HERO BIOS 0802
"1. Improve system stability

2. Revise BIOS string for XMP notice

anybody try it yet


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 16mV steps are normal, nothing to worry about


So 1.280v idle then down to 1.264 load is also fine?


----------



## jmone

Re: Version 0802 : Yup - updated it last night but not much to report (other than all my BIOS settings were reset). I did try an 8-Hour stress test @ 5ghz (my current stable is 4.8). BSOD at some point so back to 4.8 for now (got a delid kit comming so will try more then).


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Version 0802
> 2017/11/178.28 MBytes
> ROG MAXIMUS X HERO BIOS 0802
> "1. Improve system stability
> 
> 2. Revise BIOS string for XMP notice
> 
> anybody try it yet


Lets hope it lets my ram work at rated speed again! XMP booted and ran just fine out of the box until I decided to update to 0505... that is code for d5 apparently....


----------



## Leethal

no one can answer my question?


----------



## Falkentyne

Dude stop being OCD. It's annoying. Your question was already answered. Instead of saying thank you to the guy who answered, you keep begging for confirmation. It's disgusting.

Many voltage regulators operate in 13-16mv steps.

NO motherboard in existence will keep the idle and load voltage 100% CONSTANT, regardless of what the sensors tell you. This is next to impossible.

Buy a fast updating digital multimeter (no crappy $20 versions) and look at your old "100% same vcore" mainboard and prepare to have your OCD completely ruined, when you see that vcore is not as stable as you thought. If you don't have it anymore, measure your new one. If you had measured your old board and seen that it was not 100% same vcore, you would have probably sold your PC and bought a console... /hyperbole.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Dude stop being OCD. It's annoying. Your question was already answered. Instead of saying thank you to the guy who answered, you keep begging for confirmation. It's disgusting.
> 
> Many voltage regulators operate in 13-16mv steps.
> 
> NO motherboard in existence will keep the idle and load voltage 100% CONSTANT, regardless of what the sensors tell you. This is next to impossible.
> 
> Buy a fast updating digital multimeter (no crappy $20 versions) and look at your old "100% same vcore" mainboard and prepare to have your OCD completely ruined, when you see that vcore is not as stable as you thought. If you don't have it anymore, measure your new one. If you had measured your old board and seen that it was not 100% same vcore, you would have probably sold your PC and bought a console... /hyperbole.


Calm down buddy









No one answered my question, i just quoted from a few pages back asking for confirmation. I had no idea the voltages wouldn't stay stable, like i said, in cpuz on my z270 build it did. I just wanted some confirmation for my "ocd". Thanks for answering my question, i feel alot better knowing everything is fine and within range


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> So 1.280v idle then down to 1.264 load is also fine?


Yes that is perfectly fine, just because the software is saying 1.264V doesn't mean that it actually is it might be say 1.275V for example but because of the way the software works it will show 16mV steps even if it is less than that, all you are experiencing is Vdroop.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yes that is perfectly fine, just because the software is saying 1.264V doesn't mean that it actually is it might be say 1.275V for example but because of the way the software works it will show 16mV steps even if it is less than that, all you are experiencing is Vdroop.


Thank you Sir









I thought any vdroop was bad.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Thank you Sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought any vdroop was bad.


Vdroop is actually your friend, you just dont want too much of it thats all which is why we have LLC control







. Its better to have a higher Vcore and have Vdroop under load than having a lower Vcore with no Vdroop and LLC pushing the Vcore up slightly under load, if that makes sense? It isnt so much the voltage that kills a CPU its more the amount of current combined with that voltage.


----------



## Timuka3T

What kind of fan setup do you ran for 5.2 oc on the 8700k?

I am using Kraken X62 with 2 Noctune NF-A14 with 3 exhausts fans.

5.2 mhz at 1.425 with fans running at 90% at 70c. Any advice?


----------



## foxlite

So these pics are from my current configuration in my bios as well as some pics form my delid process. I still have the board on a test bench so keep in mind these settings are going to be tweaked more once its in the rig. Rebuild is happening this evening. I also recorded the delid process but haven't had the time to edit any of the vid yet. Also included test pics that just recently finished, 5 hour pass on AIDA64 at current settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















-Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut (liquid metal)
-Permatex 82180 Ultra Black, used for reseal of IHS
-ASUS ROG Maximus X Hero (Wi-Fi AC)
-Rockit 88 Delid & Relid for LGA 1150 & 1151 (Delid tool used)
-Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for top of IHS, (current tests performed with stock thermal paste that came on the Corsair H115i, might have some more temp drops with kryo)

Updated some settings and tested stable at 5.2ghz a 1 AVX modifier at 1.425volts
will add more comprehensive bios pics when it installed int he rig today.


----------



## daddyd302

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leijido*
> 
> This is off topic but any 8700k owners here have 2 gtx 1080 TIs in sli? I really need to see 8700k sli supported gaming benchmarks at 4k resolution or above before I get one. Stock frequency benchmarks are fine as long as it's for actual games and not Timespy 3d Mark Firestrike etc. Thanks so much and sorry for the trouble


I have what you need! Yes I have the 8700K @ 5Ghz and 2 EVGA 1080 ti SC with a Acer 43" 4k monitor. So far I've only tested Overwatch and GR Wildlands.. I'm getting between 250-300 fps in Epic/max settings. The gpu usage was around 96-98% on both. In Wildlands If I use the ultra preset I'm only getting around 40's fps. If I tune the AA from max to FXAA it's around 50's-60's with everything else max. I can get 70's fps if I use the very high settings. The usage in that game is 97-99% on both gpu.

Sorry those are the only 2 games I've tried so far as I'm still re-installing every game I have and Steam's gonna take a while to download as my games in there are almost at 3TB. I don't know if I'll get a chance ot play any other games as I'm playing mostly overwatch atm. If I try more games, I'll edit it here.


----------



## Milamber

Hi guys,

Just got my 8700K and a MSI 370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC.

I am very new to this chipset, my background Haswell Refresh overclocking with LN2, but this CPU is not for benching but just gaming and video editing.

What 24/7 vcore is considered safe? I'm only interested in a mild overclock - 4.6ghz kinda thing.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Just got my 8700K and a MSI 370 Gaming Pro Carbon AC.
> 
> I am very new to this chipset, my background Haswell Refresh overclocking with LN2, but this CPU is not for benching but just gaming and video editing.
> 
> What 24/7 vcore is considered safe? I'm only interested in a mild overclock - 4.6ghz kinda thing.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


1.4 to 1.42V max 24/7 should be fine


----------



## jprovido

What's better 8700k 5GHz/5GHz uncore 1.32v vs. 5.1GHz 4.8GHz uncore 1.36v?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> What's better 8700k 5GHz/5GHz uncore 1.32v vs. 5.1GHz 4.8GHz uncore 1.36v?


5.1Ghz 4.8GGhz uncore 1.36V core frequency trumps cache frequency every day, volts are still low enough for 24/7 use


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 1.4 to 1.42V max 24/7 should be fine


Thanks! So the comfort spot is under 1.4v then! I guess for 4.6ghz I could easily achieve that, as some of these overclocks are nailing 5Ghz at 1.37v


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks! So the comfort spot is under 1.4v then! I guess for 4.6ghz I could easily achieve that, as some of these overclocks are nailing 5Ghz at 1.37v


I have been running Kaby lake (which is very similar) for nearly a year now 5.2Ghz @1.39V and have had no issues with the CPU degrading as such







To achieve 4.6Ghz you should not need anything near that voltage.


----------



## jmone

After updating my Hero X Bios and had another play, this time using ASUS AI Suite to start with then bumped up the clocks to 49x (1-3 Cores), 48x (4-6 Cores), 0 AVX Offset, and 46x Cache, XMP 3200. I'll do an 8 hour Real Bench stress test overnight but several 15-min stress test passed with a Max Core temp of 87c and a steady VCore of 1.296. The ASUS/Intel Extreme Tuning Utility reported a Benchmark score of 2645 marks.

I notice when not being stress tested, all cores can report as being at 49x and the VCore will vary between 0.688-1.312v

Have a delidding tool on order as well.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7




----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> anyone got any good results with L730 batches? So far it seems they are worse than L729


I have a L733C299.

Not heard any info regarding this batch, was purchased 5 days ago. Will keep you posted once mobo arrives how the overclock goes.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I have a L733C299.
> 
> Not heard any info regarding this batch, was purchased 5 days ago. Will keep you posted once mobo arrives how the overclock goes.


well had 3 now L729 L730 L731 I keep L729 other 2 needed lots more volts L729 batch kicks ass


----------



## Spin Cykle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Version 0802
> 2017/11/178.28 MBytes
> ROG MAXIMUS X HERO BIOS 0802
> "1. Improve system stability
> 
> 2. Revise BIOS string for XMP notice
> 
> anybody try it yet


Currently running it and I'm not all that impressed.

1. Save your current profiles to secondary source. You'll loose them.
2. SVID/LLC behavior is changed.

After the update my previous LLC and VID settings left my system unstable on 0802..


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timuka3T*
> 
> What kind of fan setup do you ran for 5.2 oc on the 8700k?
> 
> I am using Kraken X62 with 2 Noctune NF-A14 with 3 exhausts fans.
> 
> 5.2 mhz at 1.425 with fans running at 90% at 70c. Any advice?


I ended up delidding mine, first chip I've done it with. Ran a few 5+hour stress tests and was maxing temps at around 72c with some single core spikes to 78c, ASUS's software was telling me I was at 60-62c as a CPU package, running a similar voltage to yours at 5.2Ghz. Using a corsair H115i with just a push configuration, still on my bench though, installing in my case tomorrow with a static push/pull.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## foxlite

So these pics are from my current configuration in my bios as well as some pics form my delid process. I still have the board on a test bench so keep in mind these settings are going to be tweaked more once its in the rig. Rebuild is happening this evening. I also recorded the delid process but haven't had the time to edit any of the vid yet. Also included test pics that just recently finished, 5 hour pass on AIDA64 at current settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


















-Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut (liquid metal)
-Permatex 82180 Ultra Black, used for reseal of IHS
-ASUS ROG Maximus X Hero (Wi-Fi AC)
-Rockit 88 Delid & Relid for LGA 1150 & 1151 (Delid tool used)
-Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for top of IHS, (current tests performed with stock thermal paste that came on the Corsair H115i, might have some more temp drops with kryo)

Updated some settings and tested stable at 5.2ghz a 1 AVX modifier at 1.425volts
will add more comprehensive bios pics when it installed int he rig today. Ran a 12 hour stability test last night with no problems, CPU package was stable between 60 and 62c,


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daddyd302*
> 
> I have what you need! Yes I have the 8700K @ 5Ghz and 2 EVGA 1080 ti SC with a Acer 43" 4k monitor. So far I've only tested Overwatch and GR Wildlands.. I'm getting between 250-300 fps in Epic/max settings. The gpu usage was around 96-98% on both. In Wildlands If I use the ultra preset I'm only getting around 40's fps. If I tune the AA from max to FXAA it's around 50's-60's with everything else max. I can get 70's fps if I use the very high settings. The usage in that game is 97-99% on both gpu.
> 
> Sorry those are the only 2 games I've tried so far as I'm still re-installing every game I have and Steam's gonna take a while to download as my games in there are almost at 3TB. I don't know if I'll get a chance ot play any other games as I'm playing mostly overwatch atm. If I try more games, I'll edit it here.


I'm wondering 8700K 1080Ti SLI at 1080P just for higher fps and the GPU utilization since 8700K has 16 lanes. Do you have games like Rainbow Six Siege or Assassin's Creed Unity that use tons of CPU power?


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> I'm wondering 8700K 1080Ti SLI at 1080P just for higher fps and the GPU utilization since 8700K has 16 lanes. Do you have games like Rainbow Six Siege or Assassin's Creed Unity that use tons of CPU power?


Currently installing my board in my rig, I'm running 2 1080s, I have some high cpu utilizing games that I will test when it's up and running. Will update when I can. Can run siege specifically if you want the numbers.


----------



## SilenMar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Currently installing my board in my rig, I'm running 2 1080s, I have some high cpu utilizing games that I will test when it's up and running. Will update when I can. Can run siege specifically if you want the numbers.


Thanks. Sure. Rainbow Six Siege 1080P Ultra settings, except no AA. My 7700K 1080Ti SLI rig is around 70% utilization, 180fps most of the time in the game. (not in benchmark) . And Rise of The Tomb Raider DX12 1080P Ultra is also very interesting.

List of the games that probably show some distinctive differences in 1080P SLI

Assasin's Creed Unity
Rise of The Tomb Raider
The Division
Battlefield 1
The Witcher 3
Crysis 3


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilenMar*
> 
> Thanks. Sure. Rainbow Six Siege 1080P Ultra settings, except no AA. My 7700K 1080Ti SLI rig is around 70% utilization, 180fps most of the time in the game. (not in benchmark) . And Rise of The Tomb Raider DX12 1080P Ultra is also very interesting.
> 
> List of the games that probably show some distinctive differences in 1080P SLI
> 
> Assasin's Creed Unity
> Rise of The Tomb Raider
> The Division
> Battlefield 1
> The Witcher 3
> Crysis 3


I can test all the games listed accept for assassin's, don't own it, I can do my best to run similar settings but my panel is 1440p, I could downscale but the higher resolution won't have too much of a differential impact on games that rely heavily on the CPU, I was running a 6700k before on the rig pictured in my avatar, that is the rig getting the upgrade.


----------



## Gcomp

This batch pretty good L733C299,

i use it with Strix-i Z370


----------



## Gcomp




----------



## ahadulaman

Its been almost 1month still didn't get my ram stable. On xmp On Game Crashes suddenly with 3200Mhz
Only Stable at 3000Mhz. Is it happening because i used single DRAM . Cause i didn't think anyone having any Problem with G.Skill Trendz 3200Mhz RGB with gigabyte z370 gaming 3 motherboard.bios f4a.

N.B: Also tried Trubo/high Load-line Calibration


----------



## jmone

I could not get my G.Skill stable at 3200 either (ASUS Hero X Mobo on original Bios). Swapped for Corsair and it has been fine.


----------



## pion

Me three.. G.Skill 3200 (2x16) not stable.. Gaming 7 (BIOS F5e)


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> I could not get my G.Skill stable at 3200 either (ASUS Hero X Mobo on original Bios). Swapped for Corsair and it has been fine.


I'm running G.Skill Trident Z 32gb 4x8 stable at 3400


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My 4400MHz G. Skill CL19 2x8gb stable @4133MHz CL17:


----------



## Gcomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My 4400MHz G. Skill CL19 2x8gb stable @4133MHz CL17:


Ddr voltage ?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gcomp*
> 
> This batch pretty good L733C299,
> 
> i use it with Strix-i Z370


Nice! I will bench mine when the mobo arrives and we can compare. I will be using a MSI Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

1.4v, SA 1.2v, VCCIO 1.175v


----------



## Asrock Extreme7




----------



## Asrock Extreme7

i use it with Strix-i Z370

[/quo

your cb score is low im at same clock and score is 1670


----------



## RedHawk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> 8700k at 4.8Ghz 1.275v but in CPUZ it shows 1.264 i have LLC at 6 and new bios for Z370E 4030
> 
> Temps are hitting 85-90c at 100 load Stress test.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> also why am i still getting some vdroop? also i'm on AIR, will i have to go AIO Cooled?
> 
> Thank you


85° is too high ... you must lower temp...
Try with LLC 4 ... if is ok ... try LLC 3..
With LLC3 I'm runing 4.800 @ 1,240+0,020 for 11h 29m (x265 enconding with 88% CPU/Thread) with medium CPU Temp Package of 65°


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedHawk*
> 
> 85° is too high ... you must lower temp...
> Try with LLC 4 ... if is ok ... try LLC 3..
> With LLC3 I'm runing 4.800 @ 1,240+0,020 for 11h 29m (x265 enconding with 88% CPU/Thread) with medium CPU Temp Package of 65°


I'm going to lower my voltage some more. I don't know how to mess with the offset voltage.

i'm going to lower it to 1.240

i changed some settings and got it to 75-80c now at 1.280v


----------



## eatthermalpaste

85C is not too high on a stress/torture test.

Esp if that is the max it hit after xx hours.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eatthermalpaste*
> 
> 85C is not too high on a stress/torture test.
> 
> Esp if that is the max it hit after xx hours.


85 was the max i was hitting before now the max i hit is 79c


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> I pulled the trigger and I've ordered:
> 
> - 8700k
> - gigabyte gaming 7
> - gskill ripjaws V ddr4 16gb 3200 14CL
> - Seasonic 850w Focus Gold PSU
> - Samsung 960 Evo 250gb NVMe
> - noctua d15
> 
> This will go into my old trusty HAF 922. No more excuses for GTX1070 ;-) This should be good upgrade from [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will report back once the system is up and running in a week or two.


So far I got gigabyte gaming 7 mob , PSU and NVMe so far.... Still waiting for CPU, RAM and HSF to arrive.
While I am waiting for other components to arrive, what apps do you guys recommend? I see a lot of different methods..

primeFTP (small), OCT? Cinebench? For how long?

for temp montioring? Realtemp? hwinfo64? and what do you guys use for RAM stability testing?

It has been a while since o/c my current sandy bridge 3570k.

Thanks in advance&#8230;


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Calm down buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one answered my question, i just quoted from a few pages back asking for confirmation. I had no idea the voltages wouldn't stay stable, like i said, in cpuz on my z270 build it did. I just wanted some confirmation for my "ocd". Thanks for answering my question, i feel alot better knowing everything is fine and within range


I would only use cpuz for basic readings and multiplier confirmation nothing more.
If you want to measure voltage and other thinks software side you go Hwinfo, at least it has better information.
Anyway, you should know, all software readings are coming from the motherboard, so you are relying on software info.
For most scenarios, its pretty good, unless you are doing some extreme voltages > 1.45, then i would suggest you to have a nice board with voltage check points and verify really what is going on.


----------



## Gcomp

LLC5, AVX 0
8700K L733C299
Asus Strix ITX


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gcomp*
> 
> LLC5, AVX 0
> 8700K L733C299
> Asus Strix ITX


Print screen button on keyboard, then paste it in paint.. Save pic.

No need to take pics from a camera of your screen.


----------



## jprovido

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gcomp*
> 
> LLC5, AVX 0
> 8700K L733C299
> Asus Strix ITX


overclock your uncore/nb. my 8700k at 5.2Ghz, 5GHz uncore does 1740-1750cb in cinebench


----------



## japau

Something is not right. My 5Ghz does 1700


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japau*
> 
> Something is not right. My 5Ghz does 1700


IM AT 1670 WHAT UNCORE U AT VOLTAGE SAME AS MINE ARE U AT LLC 6


----------



## japau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *japau*
> 
> Something is not right. My 5Ghz does 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IM AT 1670 WHAT UNCORE U AT VOLTAGE SAME AS MINE ARE U AT LLC 6
Click to expand...

45x cache 50x core. LLC3 (middle ground) Aida64 60k read/write 39.4ns


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> 8700k at 4.8Ghz 1.275v but in CPUZ it shows 1.264 i have LLC at 6 and new bios for Z370E 4030
> 
> Temps are hitting 85-90c at 100 load Stress test.
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> also why am i still getting some vdroop? also i'm on AIR, will i have to go AIO Cooled?
> 
> Thank you


I'm on AIO seeing similar temps on pre delids, I'm maxing out at 72c on an h115i, AIDA bench at 5.2 ghz after my delid on a 24 hour run. Honestly the best way to get thermals down on overclock, even on air you will see major temp drops


----------



## NeoandGeo

I get 1789 with a 53x/49x multiplier. Possible to hit [email protected]?


----------



## japau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> I get 1789 with a 53x/49x multiplier. Possible to hit [email protected]?


Impressive! What voltages did it need for 53x?

You can increase BLCK to 101 to get free extra 50Mhz or so. Should push you over 1800.


----------



## NeoandGeo

1.42v set in BIOS, 1.408v under load in Windows according to AISuite. I've experimented with raising the bclk but I always seem to reach instability at anything above 100.4.


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> I get 1789 with a 53x/49x multiplier. Possible to hit [email protected]?


Possible sure but keep in mind cpuz isn't good for stability testing I can post and run bench on cpuz and run cinebench clean at 5.3 but stress testing on AIDA64 with similar settings I get instability crashes. Still benching and need some adjusting myself stable at 5.2 right now. If you plan on using the chip alot at those clock speeds etc. make sure it's stable too! Keep pushing!!!


----------



## NeoandGeo

So far I haven't done any worthwhile stress testing beyond playing Wolfenstein running RealBench through 5 complete cycles. I know I can't pass a Prime95 Small FFT torture test for an extended length of time without adjusting my AVX offset to 2-3 from the current 1 I am using. Ran it for 10 minutes before 2 workers quit followed by a BSOD. Package temp was at 88c when that happened. I wasn't able to see what the BSOD referenced, nor did it leave anything behind for me to examine.

This is all using LLC 6 on a Maximus X Hero. LLC 5 crashes on RealBench fairly quickly. I may try and knock Cache down while seeing if a higher BCLK is achievable that way. I believe I am at the edge of the safe zone for VCore at 1.42v? I've heard 1.4v was a safe ceiling, and Derb8auer mentioned 1.42v in his MX10 Hero overview, so I stuck to that.

Any other voltages I can play with to stabalize or will I have to get the chip cooler to make move voltage headroom?


----------



## japau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> So far I haven't done any worthwhile stress testing beyond playing Wolfenstein running RealBench through 5 complete cycles. I know I can't pass a Prime95 Small FFT torture test for an extended length of time without adjusting my AVX offset to 2-3 from the current 1 I am using. Ran it for 10 minutes before 2 workers quit followed by a BSOD. Package temp was at 88c when that happened. I wasn't able to see what the BSOD referenced, nor did it leave anything behind for me to examine.
> 
> This is all using LLC 6 on a Maximus X Hero. LLC 5 crashes on RealBench fairly quickly. I may try and knock Cache down while seeing if a higher BCLK is achievable that way. I believe I am at the edge of the safe zone for VCore at 1.42v? I've heard 1.4v was a safe ceiling, and Derb8auer mentioned 1.42v in his MX10 Hero overview, so I stuck to that.
> 
> Any other voltages I can play with to stabalize or will I have to get the chip cooler to make move voltage headroom?


You seem to have pretty golden chip. i wouldnt degrade it with anything close to 1.4V if not heavily water cooled and temps in control. You should find happy medium with 52x and 1-2 AVX offset and enjoy the golden chip for next 6 years!

Cheers!


----------



## NeoandGeo

What max temps do you think I should shoot for while teetering on the edge of 1.4v? -1 AVX offset (5.2GHz) I get ~79c on the package after Realbench runs it's course a few times.

I'm using a Kraken x61 with 4 Corsair ML140's at around 55% speed. I've tried higher speeds, all the way up to 100% on all 4, but the temp difference is negligible, 1-2c at most. Kraken pump RPM hovers around 2,900-3,000.


----------



## japau

I got around the same score with 52x and 101 BLCK. My chip doesnt want to run 53x with anything i'm willing to try <1.45V. Im on NH-D15s and delid but AVX 50x allready puts me 82'C.



Im using 50x core 45x cache <1.32V for 24/7.









5252CB151782.jpg 598k .jpg file


----------



## japau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeoandGeo*
> 
> What max temps do you think I should shoot for while teetering on the edge of 1.4v? -1 AVX offset (5.2GHz) I get ~79c on the package after Realbench runs it's course a few times.
> 
> I'm using a Kraken x61 with 4 Corsair ML140's at around 55% speed. I've tried higher speeds, all the way up to 100% on all 4, but the temp difference is negligible, 1-2c at most. Kraken pump RPM hovers around 2,900-3,000.


I tested AVX loads with Linx 0.8.0 / Prime 29.4 (FMA=0) and they beat the crap out of the chip. It all depends how stable u want to test, but they really put my Noctua to limits. 240W load is not walk in the park for single fan cooler.


----------



## japau

Here is Linx 0.8.0 for AVX-load stability test. It contains linpacks so its ready to run. It's good for finding errors/stability.

LinXv0.8.0.zip 3978k .zip file


----------



## d4icon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4icon*
> 
> Hello. Hi,
> 
> I managed to raise the 8600k to 5Ghz:
> offset +0.04
> 
> Temp max 73º Temp
> ASrock k6 LLc2
> 
> Is there a problem with voltake peaks in these ranges? (1.32 aprox max)
> Is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks


helpp mee plezz :-(


----------



## Gcomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jprovido*
> 
> overclock your uncore/nb. my 8700k at 5.2Ghz, 5GHz uncore does 1740-1750cb in cinebench


My uncore looked max x48, i dont know why.. ??


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d4icon*
> 
> helpp mee plezz :-(


put c states to auto or disabled at outo my volts stay at 1.25 idle and 1.312 load a consent line no spikes
ac loadline 0.01
dc loadline 0.01


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> put c states to auto or disabled at outo my volts stay at 1.25 idle and 1.312 load a consent line no spikes
> ac loadline 0.01
> dc loadline 0.01


what is the equivalent of ac / dc loadline on asrock mobos?


----------



## ahadulaman

Can Cooler Master V8 GTS Air cooler Keep Temp Cool for 4.9/5 GHZ !
Cause in my country there is NO noctua d-15/14 Air Cooler


----------



## Varinn

Well my delid was a huge success, dropped load temps in OCCT large dataset from 60-65 per core to 40-45.

I was seeing spikes before that peaked at 80-85 frequently, I now have peaks of 55, and far less often. Temps much more stable.

Still running at 1.29v manual, 48x multiplier, no AVX offset, and Gskill 2x8gb 3200mhz CL15 is running XMP mode.

I am not yet decided if I want to drop volts or slowly up my OC to 5.0 if possible, leaning towards dropping volts as far as I can.


----------



## Gcomp

i dont know why my Cinebench R15 score still low


----------



## dchalfont

I just ordered an 8700k and a Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 5 board.

I only want a mild overclock but want to know how low I can expect to be able to set the voltage and just have it work easily overclocked to a mere 4.6ghz-4.7ghz.

Does 1.25 volts for 4.6ghz sound like an easy place to start? Or would 1.2 be more than enough?

It will be cooled with a noctua D15 with 1 fan removed for ram clearance.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Depends on your luck mostly. You would need an average chip for 4.7 @ 1.25v.


----------



## dchalfont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Depends on your luck mostly. You would need an average chip for 4.7 @ 1.25v.


Awesome. Thanks. I'll start with that then.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gcomp*
> 
> i dont know why my Cinebench R15 score still low


What did you expect 2000 cb?

Btw, here is mine


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Depends on your luck mostly. You would need an average chip for 4.7 @ 1.25v.


For 4.6-4.7 you are basically within spec. It's only 4.3 all core turbo.
As you said 4.6 GHz allcores I even think below 1.2v will work.


----------



## ctrlaltdenied

On my 8700k I have managed to hit 5.2 seemingly stable (30 mins of non-avx prime) no errors. At 1.36v.
The only reason I upped the voltage was because during a 15m stress test I got rounding errors very near the end.
Otherwise it would have been stable to 5.2 without even a change to voltage.

Although, mine is pre-binned, and already delidded, with a Kraken X62 cooling it.

Temps on stress tests were high 60s for Prime, high 70s for Realbench.
Score of 1695 on Cinebench.


----------



## avril4ever

Anybody got a list of the best overclocking batches yet? or is my question irrelevant?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> What did you expect 2000 cb?
> 
> Btw, here is mine


hi what llc level u useing


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> hi what llc level u useing


I don't use llc.


----------



## bass junkie xl

Hello fellow over clockers







i have 8700k
Batch# L733c404

Any body with this batch and have good results ?

I don thave my aus miximis rog hero x board for 2 more days .
Its killing me to know . ...

If i can get 5 ghz all.cores no avx offset
@1.39v or under im saticfied

If i can get 5 ghz all.cores @ 1.35v ill be happy

Anything more then that is icing on the cake .

Anybody ???


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chrisch*
> 
> Its not a 8700K but maybe also ok for this thread
> 
> my daily setting on my 8600K
> 
> 
> 
> maximum prime95 non-AVX
> 
> 
> 
> and some benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> all done with watercooling, cpu is delidded and original tim replaced by liquidmetal.


What board are you using?

Looking to get my 8600K to full stability at 5.0 before pushing to 5.1


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SOCOM_HERO*
> 
> What board are you using?
> 
> Looking to get my 8600K to full stability at 5.0 before pushing to 5.1


According to the pics, he uses asrock gaming k6


----------



## amd7674

Does anyone know how to read VRM/Mosfet temperature on ASROCK mobos (i.e. Taichi)?


----------



## skyhawk21

Got bad news, it's an average or a tad better than average chip. I got mine from newegg a week ago and still trying to get it to play nice!

First I had a defective MSI SLI Plus Z370 motherboard that had broken VRMs or sensors or was actually overheating due to not being able to handle power draw watts when the chip ran at anything over 4.3 all cores. Running realbench new and old versions then AIDA64 stress test and VRM temps and CPU sensor temp would shoot up to 120c and then throttle down due to bios limitation. I changed every dam setting in bios and could not fix the problem... while playing with overclocking I did get it to work for 5 minutes and pass cinebench r15 tests at 5ghz 1.36volts. Realbench killed it every time with a bsod due to not enough volts or VRM could not handle power draw!!!

So bought a gigabyte gaming 5 and threw in the 8700k. Been trying to get this thing stable and running correctly in windows 10 at stock CPU speeds turbo up to 4.7 and 4.3ghz on all cores no mce with xmp 3200 16-18-18 ram at 1.35.

Good news, although voltage all over the place it runs a tad lower at auto vid and gigabyte bios dynamically than the msi board. Temps lower too.

Bad news gigabyte does not show or inform you when you for example change ram to xmp, turbo and all kinds of bios settings get disabled and you have to play with each one guessing which setting changed, manually to get system running the way it's suppose to how you want. When you change or save settings the bios does not show you what has been modified.

So I think for now my stock settings are good in bios and hardware seems to be working right but now new install of windows 10 is doing weird stuff like one core full load while IdlE at desktop, then all cores full load at idle but system not doing anything...

I hate windows 10 makes you think you have system instability!

Once I get all of this situated and it works like my other PCs then its back to trying to overclock and I will start at 1.36 volts and 5ghz manual everything. Although many have gotten 5ghz with way lower voltage, so this LOT of chips newer manufactured are worse in terms of voltages. Good news, temps are pretty good and stay low even with cheap air cooler!

Let me know how your CPU fairs in the asus board and I'll let you know if I can get a stable overclock. If not, I am exchanging the processor!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bass junkie xl*
> 
> Hello fellow over clockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 8700k
> Batch# L733c404
> 
> Any body with this batch and have good results ?
> 
> I don thave my aus miximis rog hero x board for 2 more days .
> Its killing me to know . ...
> 
> If i can get 5 ghz all.cores no avx offset
> @1.39v or under im saticfied
> 
> If i can get 5 ghz all.cores @ 1.35v ill be happy
> 
> Anything more then that is icing on the cake .
> 
> Anybody ???


----------



## bass junkie xl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhawk21*
> 
> Got bad news, it's an average or a tad better than average chip. I got mine from newegg a week ago and still trying to get it to play nice!
> 
> First I had a defective MSI SLI Plus Z370 motherboard that had broken VRMs or sensors or was actually overheating due to not being able to handle power draw watts when the chip ran at anything over 4.3 all cores. Running realbench new and old versions then AIDA64 stress test and VRM temps and CPU sensor temp would shoot up to 120c and then throttle down due to bios limitation. I changed every dam setting in bios and could not fix the problem... while playing with overclocking I did get it to work for 5 minutes and pass cinebench r15 tests at 5ghz 1.36volts. Realbench killed it every time with a bsod due to not enough volts or VRM could not handle power draw!!!
> 
> So bought a gigabyte gaming 5 and threw in the 8700k. Been trying to get this thing stable and running correctly in windows 10 at stock CPU speeds turbo up to 4.7 and 4.3ghz on all cores no mce with xmp 3200 16-18-18 ram at 1.35.
> 
> Good news, although voltage all over the place it runs a tad lower at auto vid and gigabyte bios dynamically than the msi board. Temps lower too.
> 
> Bad news gigabyte does not show or inform you when you for example change ram to xmp, turbo and all kinds of bios settings get disabled and you have to play with each one guessing which setting changed, manually to get system running the way it's suppose to how you want. When you change or save settings the bios does not show you what has been modified.
> 
> So I think for now my stock settings are good in bios and hardware seems to be working right but now new install of windows 10 is doing weird stuff like one core full load while IdlE at desktop, then all cores full load at idle but system not doing anything...
> 
> I hate windows 10 makes you think you have system instability!
> 
> Once I get all of this situated and it works like my other PCs then its back to trying to overclock and I will start at 1.36 volts and 5ghz manual everything. Although many have gotten 5ghz with way lower voltage, so this LOT of chips newer manufactured are worse in terms of voltages. Good news, temps are pretty good and stay low even with cheap air cooler!
> 
> Let me know how your CPU fairs in the asus board and I'll let you know if I can get a stable overclock. If not, I am exchanging the processor!


Thanks for the reply sorry to hear about your borked board. Ya i had a gigabyte z270 gaming 5 ans a 7700k @5 ghz delided @ 1.37v no avx offser with 3600 cl 16 16 16 36 16gb was stable and nice. Didnt like the gigabyte board i would always get vtege spikes on adaptive and manual vcore and usinf offset mode with -0.30 wich is 1.37v on load it would spike to 1.42 some times....... asus lets you control the turbo boost volts i think.
I mean if i can do 5 @ 1.37 v like my 7700k i would happy with tbat. I already delided it with liquid metal ans reglued it so it should be ready for tommorow when the asus x hero shows up .
Ill post back what results i get.
5 ghz no avx offset 1.37v any better then tbat and ill be pretty happy.


----------



## Gcomp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> What did you expect 2000 cb?
> 
> Nope.. at least 1700++ im running 5.2ghz lol still got 1680 huhuhu


----------



## NorcalTRD

Delid, applied Liquid Metal, silicone relid with standard gap.
16 GB G-skill cas 14 3200mhz XMP enabled, no overclocking as of yet
5ghz core 46 uncore no avx 1.33v stable
5.1ghz 47uncore no avx 1.38v stable
5.2ghz 48 uncore worked around 1.4v but was requiring alot more voltage to get stable and run small ffts.

Settled on the 5.1ghz clock, super stable and will leave plenty of head room for summer temps.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

should i update to bios Version 0802 on hero x or not has it helped anyone get better overclock
thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> should i update to bios Version 0802 on hero x or not has it helped anyone get better overclock
> thanks


When boards just get released, it's best to update the bios.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> should i update to bios Version 0802 on hero x or not has it helped anyone get better overclock
> thanks


The same day i got my board i updated the Bios, before i start overclocking that's the first thing i do when i buy a new board









Note: we have the same Motherboard.


----------



## foxlite

From what I've been reading the 5050 bios is OCing better right now


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> should i update to bios Version 0802 on hero x or not has it helped anyone get better overclock
> thanks


The 505 BIOS version is more stable still at this point


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> The 505 BIOS version is more stable still at this point


You mean an older Bios?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

thats what i have been reading 0505 bios is better at the moment think i will stick with 0505 for now
thanks all


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> You mean an older Bios?


Yeah the 0505 is the second revision, still more stable than the newest


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Yeah the 0505 is the second revision, still more stable than the newest


I guess it's too late for me to roll back the bios.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> I guess it's too late for me to roll back the bios.


NOT IF U CAN FIND THE 0505 BIOS


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> NOT IF U CAN FIND THE 0505 BIOS


I know but that's the case, i dont find it .


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Is 5Ghz at 1.3v around 80c load on air do-able? or should i just settle for 4.8Ghz on air?


Well I can't say on air, but i am running mine on AIO cooling at 5.2 in gaming @ 1.37v (70c), cpuz stress test at 100% cpu gives 76c temp but prime95 gives a few rare error.

For prime I am testing 5.1 GHz with temps at 59-60c.

Not delidded, on Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 mobo.

By the way I have no prior experience in overclocking and might be breaking my chip without knowing so don't try anything I'm doing. I have no idea how bad it could be









In the meantime, anyone has an idea why and if it's normal to see 1.41v when on idle and prime95, 1.37v when benching CPU-z (which hits higher temperature than prime95) all while having set the bios at 1.34v ?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laethageal*
> 
> i am running mine on AIO cooling at 5.2 in gaming @ 1.37v (70c),
> .
> In the meantime, anyone has an idea why and if it's normal to see 1.41v when on idle and prime95, 1.37v when benching CPU-z (which hits higher temperature than prime95) all while having set the bios at 1.34v ?


1 - Do you really need 5.2?

2 - LLC?

Sweet spot : 5.0GHz - 1.296V or 5.1GHz 1.328, above that it is unnecessary.


----------



## Lanc

Hello









8700k, batch L730C393 in my opinion its pretty good. What do you think?

MSI Tomahawk
2x8GB Ripjaws V 3600 CL16 (currently I just adjusted subtimings with very nice boost)

5Ghz / Vcore 1.304 / VCSA 1.12 / VCIO 1.072 (before delid) [delta Water / CPU = 58,8*]


5.1Ghz / Vcore 1.336 / VCSA 1.168 / VCIO 1.12 (delided + CLP and I don't wait for silicon to settle and I think I used too much of it







) [delta Water / CPU = 45,8*]


Prime small ffts 1344, AVX off.

Its cooled by custom loop but I need to clean my EK Supremacy - I cleaned it last time more than 1 year ago and there is some gunk inside









I think it is still nice drop with temps and also I can run 5.1Ghz without any problems


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> 1 - Do you really need 5.2?
> 
> 2 - LLC?
> 
> Sweet spot : 5.0GHz - 1.296V or 5.1GHz 1.328, above that it is unnecessary.


1 - Nope, I don't need 5.2 but it runs games and bench without breaking a sweat so unless someone with experience tells me the voltage is too high and could damage the cpu in the long run, I might keep using it









LLC is set to turbo. Gigabyte gaming 7 board.


----------



## Scotty99

Im finally joining the club lol. After a couple months of waiting i just ended up getting one from newegg today for 399 and will delid at a later date myself if needed. My question for you peeps is what is a nice standard overclock for a non delidded chip, i dont require 5.0ghz lets say 4.8ghz on all cores how many volts would the average chip need for that? 1.275ish?


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im finally joining the club lol. After a couple months of waiting i just ended up getting one from newegg today for 399 and will delid at a later date myself if needed. My question for you peeps is what is a nice standard overclock for a non delidded chip, i dont require 5.0ghz lets say 4.8ghz on all cores how many volts would the average chip need for that? 1.275ish?


Well I am a noob and it's my first time so I cannot say if my experience is that of the average, but here it goes anyway.

Built the pc 3 days ago, cooling with an AIO, messed with a few bios settings as I saw in a video and have been running at 5.0ghz without a delid.

In fact, I just tried going higher since temps were never going over 70c and realized it is fully stable at 5.2 under gaming and that 5.1ghz doesn't produce any error in prime95. Temp haven't increased over 76c.

So I can tell you that with a decent watercooler, it sure is possible to do 4.8 since I'm doing 5.1. As for voltage, I won't give you any info since I'm unsure of what I did.


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im finally joining the club lol. After a couple months of waiting i just ended up getting one from newegg today for 399 and will delid at a later date myself if needed. My question for you peeps is what is a nice standard overclock for a non delidded chip, i dont require 5.0ghz lets say 4.8ghz on all cores how many volts would the average chip need for that? 1.275ish?


I was getting a solid 4.8Ghz at 1.265 with mine so i think your estimated range would be a good first step before fine tuning it up or down depending on your cpu.


----------



## djriful

Seeing you guys happy overclocking. Be sure to grab some protection one time replacement: https://click.intel.com/tuningplan/


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im finally joining the club lol. After a couple months of waiting i just ended up getting one from newegg today for 399 and will delid at a later date myself if needed. My question for you peeps is what is a nice standard overclock for a non delidded chip, i dont require 5.0ghz lets say 4.8ghz on all cores how many volts would the average chip need for that? 1.275ish?


I have mine at 4.8GHz 1.20V no Delidded and Watercooled.


----------



## bass junkie xl

My asus rog hero x. And thermaltake rgb 850w , put it all toegther and instaled the delided 8700k
To find out my 16gb kit of rgb trident z is delayed on a plane due to mechanical failure....
So i tirned tbe pc on with out ram to see if evrything lit up and worked for 2 seconds
8th day waiting








Should be here tommorow its going to be.a long night


----------



## pion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im finally joining the club lol. After a couple months of waiting i just ended up getting one from newegg today for 399 and will delid at a later date myself if needed. My question for you peeps is what is a nice standard overclock for a non delidded chip, i dont require 5.0ghz lets say 4.8ghz on all cores how many volts would the average chip need for that? 1.275ish?


I have tried 3 different 8700k chips.. all needed 1.30-1.32V for 4.8GHz.
Normal or am I just unlucky?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> I have tried 3 different 8700k chips.. all needed 1.30-1.32V for 4.8GHz.
> Normal or am I just unlucky?


I guess you are unlucky.

As i said in two post back i can run mine at 4.8GHz with just 1.20V


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> I have tried 3 different 8700k chips.. all needed 1.30-1.32V for 4.8GHz.
> Normal or am I just unlucky?


Worse than my chip. And mine isn't that good neither.

Guess I should feel a little better now about it.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Worse than my chip. And mine isn't that good neither.
> 
> Guess I should feel a little better now about it.


So guys would a [email protected] 8700K OCCT large data sets stable be a really good CPU? Seeking opinions


----------



## pion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> So guys would a [email protected] 8700K OCCT large data sets stable be a really good CPU? Seeking opinions


GIMME!!!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> GIMME!!!


Hmmm...that good huh


----------



## pion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P3PoX*
> 
> 8700K L731C480...
> I tried to get 4.9Ghz, no success. even 1.3V was not enough.


Have the same batch.
Need 1.335V for 4.9GHz.


----------



## amd7674

My last post about this... I PROMISE !!!!









SO I'm still waiting for CPU, hopefully I will get it on Monday. I will be using D15 for HSF and I'm planning to deled CPU (in the future).

I already have taichi (untouched, since waiting for mobo).

There is a good deal on gaming 7.
Gaming 7 is $65CDN (Canadian crazy prices) cheaper than Taichi.
Hero X is $30CDN more expensive than Taichi.

All 3 of them have good VRMs and I should be able to push CPU to 5Ghz (cpu lottery pending that is).

Should I just keep Taichi, go for cheaper gaming 7 (take my chances on bad VRM heatsink, can be RMA'd or fixed) or go for more expensive Hero?









I guess the Loooooooooooongg wait for CPU is not helping....

Please HELP !!!!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> My last post about this... I PROMISE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO I'm still waiting for CPU, hopefully I will get it on Monday. I will be using D15 for HSF and I'm planning to deled CPU (in the future).
> 
> I already have taichi (untouched, since waiting for mobo).
> 
> There is a good deal on gaming 7.
> Gaming 7 is $65CDN (Canadian crazy prices) cheaper than Taichi.
> Hero X is $30CDN more expensive than Taichi.
> 
> All 3 of them have good VRMs and I should be able to push CPU to 5Ghz (cpu lottery pending that is).
> 
> Should I just keep Taichi, go for cheaper gaming 7 (take my chances on bad VRM heatsink, can be RMA'd or fixed) or go for more expensive Hero?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the Loooooooooooongg wait for CPU is not helping....
> 
> Please HELP !!!!


Personally keep the Taichi or spend $30 more on the Hero


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Personally keep the Taichi or spend $30 more on the Hero


Thanks for your quick reply ;-)

What do you have? I really liked my MSI with my retiring [email protected], however I don't like MSI current lineup.

Taichi is very nice board, but at least it seems to me, ASrock community is very 'quiet' LOL. It looks like there is so much more Hero X owners up there if you are looking for help or advise.

Is hero X better than Taichi in audio department? I'm planning on using headphones AD700.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply ;-)
> 
> What do you have? I really liked my MSI with my retiring [email protected], however I don't like MSI current lineup.
> 
> Taichi is very nice board, but at least it seems to me, ASrock community is very 'quiet' LOL. It looks like there is so much more Hero X owners up there if you are looking for help or advise.
> 
> Is hero X better than Taichi in audio department? I'm planning on using headphones AD700.


Im still using a 7700K with a Maximus VIII Formula board but might be upgrading to 8700K so I would be looking at the Maximus X Formula to go with it. From all reports the Maximus X Hero is a very good board and able too clock a 8700K to at least 5.3Ghz without any trouble. Audio wise I cant comment as I tend to not use the on board audio (not a big fan of the Sabre DAC's personally) but probably good enough for most people


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

So i'm 5.5 hours stable before what i'm assuming was a blue screen while i was sleeping on Prime95 29.4 with AVX disabled.
I'm currently running 5 Ghz @ 1.290v (cpuz reading 1.296v) LLC was most comfortable at stage 4 giving only a 0.004v increase at full load. Cache at 4400Mhz (for now) and ram at its XMP of 3200Mhz. My temps are around 74-79 under full load without a delid, although i plan to delid.

In your opinions should i crank up the voltage until its Prime95 24/7 stable or keep it as is? I've played at least 16hours of PUBG on these settings fine so far and i'm thinking anymore volts and i may need that delid sooner than scheduled..


----------



## Scotty99

Asrock is basic bit** type hardware but things just work. I went asus this time around for the rgb software, but i would not hesitate again to buy asrock had good luck with them.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> So i'm 5.5 hours stable before what i'm assuming was a blue screen while i was sleeping on Prime95 29.4 with AVX disabled.
> I'm currently running 5 Ghz @ 1.290v (cpuz reading 1.296v) LLC was most comfortable at stage 4 giving only a 0.004v increase at full load. Cache at 4400Mhz (for now) and ram at its XMP of 3200Mhz. My temps are around 74-79 under full load without a delid, although i plan to delid.
> 
> In your opinions should i crank up the voltage until its Prime95 24/7 stable or keep it as is? I've played at least 16hours of PUBG on these settings fine so far and i'm thinking anymore volts and i may need that delid sooner than scheduled..


Stability is a very subjective thing, personally I would call it a day after 5 hours of being prime95 stable


----------



## Zyrou

@Laethageal

Hey same motherboard here too.

Whats your other bios settings? uncore / vccsa /vccio/ ram settings

I am runnig 1.275v 5.ghz 44uncore 3600mhz cl 15 rams 1.38v

ac/dc loadline set 1 i think


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> Hey same motherboard here too.
> 
> Whats your other bios settings? uncore / vccsa /vccio/ ram settings
> 
> I am runnig 1.275v 5.ghz 44uncore 3600mhz cl 15 rams 1.38v
> 
> ac/dc loadline set 1 i think


Not sure to whom you directed your question but








5.2Ghz core @1.39V cache @4.8Ghz
VCCSA 1.2V VCCIO 1.2V 3333Mhz cl16 1.35V (4 DIMMS)


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Stability is a very subjective thing, personally I would call it a day after 5 hours of being prime95 stable


Awesome, i was hoping i wasn't weird for thinking it's alright as it is for now. Maybe after the delid i'll revisit the idea. When i ran 1.320v tinkering earlier my temps would climb high 80's at key points in the tests. As long as i don't crash on a game of pubg i'll be happy with it.

This is my first intel overclock tbh hoping i didn't miss anything, there were a few things i had to relearn.. Tinkered with a Ryzen 5 the a few weeks ago and prior only ever touched old Phenoms lol I'm just getting back into the hobby. Things like uncore/cache/ring i don't recall ever using and had to newly learn. I do remember the phenoms liked a CPU-NB overclock but i'm not seeing that here haha









I saw mention of motherboards and i'm a little out of the loop on this seasons boards, i picked up the z370 MSI Krait Gaming on launch day so i'm unsure if it's a good choice tbh.


----------



## Batboy

Out of options man, too hot man. need water. I know what I wanna do though is shave these mounting spacers a little and will go straight on the die man.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> Awesome, i was hoping i wasn't weird for thinking it's alright as it is for now. Maybe after the delid i'll revisit the idea. When i ran 1.320v tinkering earlier my temps would climb high 80's at key points in the tests. As long as i don't crash on a game of pubg i'll be happy with it.
> 
> This is my first intel overclock tbh hoping i didn't miss anything, there were a few things i had to relearn.. Tinkered with a Ryzen 5 the a few weeks ago and prior only ever touched old Phenoms lol I'm just getting back into the hobby. Things like uncore/cache/ring i don't recall ever using and had to newly learn. I do remember the phenoms liked a CPU-NB overclock but i'm not seeing that here haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw mention of motherboards and i'm a little out of the loop on this seasons boards, i picked up the z370 MSI Krait Gaming on launch day so i'm unsure if it's a good choice tbh.


Its kinda funny in a way because the people that stress test their CPU's with prime 95 for 24 hours at a time are also usually the people that complain when their CPU's have degraded rapidly. Motherboard wise everyone has a personal brand preference for various reasons, mine is ROG or Asrock mainly due to the way they implement the UEFI which is something Gigabyte has never seemed to be able to get right for some reason.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batboy*
> 
> Out of options man, too hot man. need water. I know what I wanna do though is shave these mounting spacers a little and will go straight on the die man.


Dont expect a huge difference in temps by running a naked die as opposed to deliding, maybe a few degrees


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> So i'm 5.5 hours stable before what i'm assuming was a blue screen while i was sleeping on Prime95 29.4 with AVX disabled.
> I'm currently running 5 Ghz @ 1.290v (cpuz reading 1.296v) LLC was most comfortable at stage 4 giving only a 0.004v increase at full load. Cache at 4400Mhz (for now) and ram at its XMP of 3200Mhz. My temps are around 74-79 under full load without a delid, although i plan to delid.
> 
> In your opinions should i crank up the voltage until its Prime95 24/7 stable or keep it as is? I've played at least 16hours of PUBG on these settings fine so far and i'm thinking anymore volts and i may need that delid sooner than scheduled..


Keep it as is. The lower the voltage you can go GAME STABLE the better. Do NOT try to degrade your CPU to make prime stable if your games don't crash. It's just not worth it except to feed OCD.
If you were below 5 ghz, then yes you should have at least NON AVX NON FMA3 stability in prime, as this would assure you would not crash in anything. The acid test is 1344K fft's in place (Non AVX). Just don't try to do that test with AVX at such a high vcore and multiplier.


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batboy*
> 
> Out of options man, too hot man. need water. I know what I wanna do though is shave these mounting spacers a little and will go straight on the die man.


I'm too spooked of cracking the die to try naked myself. No idea how easy it is to crack it myself but the ghost of that big wad of cash the cpu cost me haunts me away from such thoughts








I'm printing a delid tool thats had good results for others and the same designer has also listed a relidding tool that i'll likely print too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Its kinda funny in a way because the people that stress test their CPU's with prime 95 for 24 hours at a time are also usually the people that complain when their CPU's have degraded rapidly. Motherboard wise everyone has a personal brand preference for various reasons, mine is ROG or Asrock mainly due to the way they implement the UEFI which is something Gigabyte has never seemed to be able to get right for some reason.


7 years ago I bought a PCI SSD back then that cost more than my rog crosshair iv formula and the board didn't support booting from it.. Every board in every pc in my house could boot from this thing even the mini-itx i3 pc lol So when i was looking for a board for this build my vengeance was to choose another brand. I have used some msi apps like afterburner in the past despite not owning any products so i felt inclined to support the brand this time around.


----------



## Batboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Dont expect a huge difference in temps by running a naked die as opposed to deliding, maybe a few degrees


Yeah same thought probably not much. I don't know man, liquid metal is pretty decent stuff. really not worried about it though..fine at 5 and pretty well kept in check..some real loads might be more into 80-85c.....


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batboy*
> 
> Yeah same thought probably not much. I don't know man, liquid metal is pretty decent stuff. really not worried about it though..fine at 5 and pretty well kept in check..some real loads might be more into 80-85c.....


Just saying it is not worth the risk of cracking the die, others on these forums have tried to run naked and results haven't exactly been impressive enough to warrant the risk


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> I'm too spooked of cracking the die to try naked myself. No idea how easy it is to crack it myself but the ghost of that big wad of cash the cpu cost me haunts me away from such thoughts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm printing a delid tool thats had good results for others and the same designer has also listed a relidding tool that i'll likely print too.
> *7 years ago I bought a PCI SSD* back then that cost more than my rog crosshair iv formula and the board didn't support booting from it.. Every board in every pc in my house could boot from this thing even the mini-itx i3 pc lol So when i was looking for a board for this build my vengeance was to choose another brand. I have used some msi apps like afterburner in the past despite not owning any products so i felt inclined to support the brand this time around.


Let me guess OCZ Revo drive?


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> Have the same batch.
> Need 1.335V for 4.9GHz.


Most of the 8700K up to 5.0GHz need 1.30V or less.


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Keep it as is. The lower the voltage you can go GAME STABLE the better. Do NOT try to degrade your CPU to make prime stable if your games don't crash. It's just not worth it except to feed OCD.
> If you were below 5 ghz, then yes you should have at least NON AVX NON FMA3 stability in prime, as this would assure you would not crash in anything. The acid test is 1344K fft's in place (Non AVX). Just don't try to do that test with AVX at such a high vcore and multiplier.


Thanks for the tips! I had tried lower voltages prior posting at 1.265 but only benching for 15min, then adding 0.005v at a time seemed to double the benching time each time. I don't think i'll attempt gaming any lower than the current prime 5.5hour stable voltage as i'm quite worried about game crashes.. My friend and i have been taking the duo ranks very seriously lately









I had set my AVX to -6 (4.4Ghz) which gets my cpu into low 80's on a small FTP AVX enabled prime95. If my temps are vastly improved with a delid do you think it would be reasonable to unlock my AVX to the full 5Ghz as well?


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Let me guess OCZ Revo drive?


Yep! I have the thing booting my home media center still haha
It never gets old seeing that windows 7 boot up logo fail to finish its animation before aborting to the desktop.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Just saying it is not worth the risk of cracking the die, others on these forums have tried to run naked and results haven't exactly been impressive enough to warrant the risk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Dont expect a huge difference in temps by running a naked die as opposed to deliding, maybe a few degrees


To run it naked it is for Noobs


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> To run it naked it is for Noobs


Haven't tried it myself but learned from other peoples mistakes (usually the least expensive way to learn)








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> Yep! I have the thing booting my home media center still haha
> It never gets old seeing that windows 7 boot up logo fail to finish its animation before aborting to the desktop.


LOL I was running Intel 520 SSD's at the time in Raid 0 worst SSD ever, learned the expensive way


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I had tried lower voltages prior posting at 1.265 but only benching for 15min, then adding 0.005v at a time seemed to double the benching time each time. I don't think i'll attempt gaming any lower than the current prime 5.5hour stable voltage as i'm quite worried about game crashes.. My friend and i have been taking the duo ranks very seriously lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had set my AVX to -6 (4.4Ghz) which gets my cpu into low 80's on a small FTP AVX enabled prime95. If my temps are vastly improved with a delid do you think it would be reasonable to unlock my AVX to the full 5Ghz as well?


No offense but too much paranoia.

AVX, for what?

prime95, for what, to degrade the CPU rapidly?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Its kinda funny in a way because the people that stress test their CPU's with prime 95 for 24 hours at a time are also usually the people that complain when their CPU's have degraded rapidly. Motherboard wise everyone has a personal brand preference for various reasons, mine is ROG or Asrock mainly due to the way they implement the UEFI which is something Gigabyte has never seemed to be able to get right for some reason.


The only stress test i do is AIDA64, of course what it is stable for AIDA64 it is not for prime95 but who cares as far as my Machine doesn't crash it is ok.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> No offense but too much paranoia.
> The only stress test i do is AIDA64, of course what it is stable for AIDA64 it is not for prime95 but who cares as far as my Machine doesn't crash it is ok.


Personally I have found AIDA64 stress test to not be stressful enough, not really an issue if it doesn't crash on you during normal use but keep in mind an unstable overclock will corrupt your windows install at some point and its usually windows update that breaks first


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Personally I have found AIDA64 stress test to not be stressful enough, not really an issue if it doesn't crash on you during normal use but keep in mind an unstable overclock will corrupt your windows install at some point and its usually windows update that breaks first


It depends, if you run FPU it is stressful enough.


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> LOL I was running Intel 520 SSD's at the time in Raid 0 worst SSD ever, learned the expensive way


I'm currently just running two generic SataIII sandisk 480GB SSD in raid 0 salvaged from my previous build, bootup speed is definitely not lightning. I'm jealous of all these M.2 drives people are using. Seen a few bad reviews on these ssd's for failure too but can't say thats not the norm for ssd's i buy.. got 2 dead ocz vertex and one ocz agility. I had boycot them after that but now as Toshiba i'd probably chance them again someday.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> I'm currently just running two generic SataIII sandisk 480GB SSD in raid 0 salvaged from my previous build, bootup speed is definitely not lightning. I'm jealous of all these M.2 drives people are using. Seen a few bad reviews on these ssd's for failure too but can't say thats not the norm for ssd's i buy.. got 2 dead ocz vertex and one ocz agility. I had boycot them after that but now as Toshiba i'd probably chance them again someday.


I had the 520 replaced under warranty eventually but ditched them for Samsung 840 EVO's and now 850 Pro/960 Pro and haven't looked back since, found them to be extremely reliable


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> No offense but too much paranoia.
> 
> AVX, for what?
> 
> prime95, for what, to degrade the CPU rapidly?
> The only stress test i do is AIDA64, of course what it is stable for AIDA64 it is not for prime95 but who cares as far as my Machine doesn't crash it is ok.


I admit to paranoia in video games that i have a rank to uphold when running uncertain overclocks. I'm quite "fresh" when it comes to any knowledge about what uses AVX instructions or if its even useful but i know it runs my pc hot, Real Hot. If Prime95 works it as hard as it sounds then i guess i should be happy with 5.5 hours and give the cpu a break.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I had the 520 replaced under warranty eventually but ditched them for Samsung 840 EVO's and now 850 Pro/960 Pro and haven't looked back since, found them to be extremely reliable


I've heard great things about the EVO's. A bit of a price premium usually which is why ive usually found myself with other drives haha Hunting the sales and getting burnt on the fails.


----------



## doox00

Is it possible something in my windows install got borked after locking up/rebooting while stress testing when messing with oc's? Because now I can't pass real bench at all even at stock speeds, where as before I was able to pass at 5.2 oc. I can pass every other stress test, including latest prime95 small ffts with 5.2 oc right now still but real bench fails every time. Redownloaded real bench as well, no change. Have had zero issues in windows/games.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> It depends, if you run FPU it is stressful enough.


Prime95 for a few hours isn't going to degrade your CPU rapidly, I was more referring to the people that stress with Prime95 for literally 24 hours at time and doing it several times


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Is it possible something in my windows install got borked after locking up/rebooting while stress testing when messing with oc's? Because now I can't pass real bench at all even at stock speeds, where as before I was able to pass at 5.2 oc. I can pass every other stress test, including latest prime95 small ffts with 5.2 oc right now still but real bench fails every time. Redownloaded real bench as well, no change. Have had zero issues in windows/games.


Its possible that can happen if you have too many BSOD, Realbench though can be a bit "flaky" sometimes. When I first get a CPU I will stress the CPU with OCCT large data sets and Realbench with just windows,drivers and some stressing software until I find stability, then re-install windows and all my programs etc.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I had tried lower voltages prior posting at 1.265 but only benching for 15min, then adding 0.005v at a time seemed to double the benching time each time. I don't think i'll attempt gaming any lower than the current prime 5.5hour stable voltage as i'm quite worried about game crashes.. My friend and i have been taking the duo ranks very seriously lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had set my AVX to -6 (4.4Ghz) which gets my cpu into low 80's on a small FTP AVX enabled prime95. If my temps are vastly improved with a delid do you think it would be reasonable to unlock my AVX to the full 5Ghz as well?


Cant you OC without AVX is it that necessary?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> If my temps are vastly improved with a delid do you think it would be reasonable to unlock my AVX to the full 5Ghz as well?


why do you need to Delidd to go 5.0GHz without AVX?


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Its possible that can happen if you have too many BSOD, Realbench though can be a bit "flaky" sometimes. When I first get a CPU I will stress the CPU with OCCT large data sets and Realbench with just windows,drivers and some stressing software until I find stability, then re-install windows and all my programs etc.


If I start having issues with anything in windows I will do a clean install (was a clean install when I upgraded my system to the 8700k). I am not going to worry about it now though, so far so good with everything, just a little annoying real bench keeps failing now


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> If I start having issues with anything in windows I will do a clean install (was a clean install when I upgraded my system to the 8700k). I am not going to worry about it now though, so far so good with everything, just a little annoying real bench keeps failing now


If your Prime stable I wouldn't be too concerned


----------



## gammagoat

Anybody know where I can get bios 0505?

Tried looking for it HWbot and the official Asus page.

Maybe if some one has a copy they could upload to Drive?


----------



## doox00

Is it exportable from bios somehow? I deleted the download of it when I bought my board and updated to 0505 unfortunately.


----------



## ScrubyMcBubble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Cant you OC without AVX is it that necessary?
> why do you need to Delidd to go 5.0GHz without AVX?


That's not a question for me to answer unfortunately, its kinda close to the question ive been asking.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScrubyMcBubble*
> 
> I had set my AVX to -6 (4.4Ghz) which gets my cpu into low 80's on a small FTP AVX enabled prime95. If my temps are vastly improved with a delid *do you think it would be reasonable* to unlock my AVX to the full 5Ghz as well?


I do not know if AVX is useful in any way all i know is it's included in the default cpu configuration and runs my pc hot forcing me to turn it down from default settings. I'm hoping someone here might know more about it. Turning it off entirely is part of considerations as im sure if some program utilizing it forced my cpu to downclock it would adversely affect speeds for other programs not utilizing it at the same time.
I have heard that AVX while producing more heat can very efficiently process so basically my question.. Is AVX useful for many programs? if so would it benefit me to be capable of running it at my overclocked speeds unaltered given i had the thermal headroom?

As for the future delid, it is planned regardless of utilizing AVX or not as these things are purely for hobby and out of interest.. I'm also interested in my cooler fans not going berserk to keep a heavy load cool and exploring the further overclocking reaches of my cpu.


----------



## gammagoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Is it exportable from bios somehow? I deleted the download of it when I bought my board and updated to 0505 unfortunately.


That I do not know.

Hope fully someone has a copy saved.


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im finally joining the club lol. After a couple months of waiting i just ended up getting one from newegg today for 399 and will delid at a later date myself if needed. My question for you peeps is what is a nice standard overclock for a non delidded chip, i dont require 5.0ghz lets say 4.8ghz on all cores how many volts would the average chip need for that? 1.275ish?


I'm getting 5.1 on all cores 47cache, no avx @ 1.365 so I can't see that being an issue


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Is it exportable from bios somehow? I deleted the download of it when I bought my board and updated to 0505 unfortunately.


just checked downloads folder looks like i deleted it dam i will see if i can export my bios to pendrive


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> just checked downloads folder looks like i deleted it dam i will see if i can export my bios to pendrive


I called Asus but unfortunately nothing


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

no way to save bios sorry


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

what u think for 24/7 5ghz 1.320v or 5.1ghz 1.344v llc 5


----------



## 5WA7

Hey everyone,

So I'm wondering if my temps may be too high with my (mild) overclock&#8230; details for the overlock:
4.7Ghz at 1.2V (Batch L733C299)
LLC2 on an Asrock gaming k6, showing 1.136V Vcore in Hwinfo64 under load
Not delidded

Temps however seem pretty high for that voltage in stress tests&#8230; they seem to be higher than what I've seen from other people that haven't delidded
P95 26.6 small ffts peak around 78C (15min run, short run just to check temps)
X264 overnight peaked at 75C, and realbench for 15mins at 75C as well.
Gaming wise, AC:Origins peaked around 73C

Could it be the CPU cooler not mounted properly? I used kryonaut evenly spread and have an R1 universal. When I installed it it seemed to have pretty good contact.
Or could it be the TIM between the die/IHS?


----------



## jmone

I've also gone back to ROG Hero X 0505 Firmware - Uploaded it to my Nextcloud for those that want a copy - https://jmone.org/nextcloud/index.php/s/Pkr4xJZrQJPFgUQ


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Or could it be the TIM between the die/IHS?


Most likely this.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmone*
> 
> I've also gone back to ROG Hero X 0505 Firmware - Uploaded it to my Nextcloud for those that want a copy - https://jmone.org/nextcloud/index.php/s/Pkr4xJZrQJPFgUQ


thanks man will keep just in case


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> thanks man will keep just in case


Should i roll back to 0505?


----------



## gammagoat

+REP

Thank you!


----------



## thomjak

Looking forward to getting my 8700K, i had no plan on upgrading but i won a contest on black friday and will be getting a new 8700k rig for free. Hope it clocks good!

Is this a ok board to overclock on ? ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5WA7*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> Not delidded
> 
> Temps however seem pretty high for that voltage in stress tests&#8230; they seem to be higher than what I've seen from other people that haven't delidded
> P95 26.6 small ffts peak around 78C (15min run, short run just to check temps)
> X264 overnight peaked at 75C, and realbench for 15mins at 75C as well.
> Gaming wise, AC:Origins peaked around 73C
> 
> Could it be the CPU cooler not mounted properly? I used kryonaut evenly spread and have an R1 universal. When I installed it it seemed to have pretty good contact.
> Or could it be the TIM between the die/IHS?


Hi, i dont think your temps are too bad, considering you dont delided.
Just as input, i assembled my 8700K today on Asus Hero.

8700K @ 5.0ghz 4.6 uncore, 0 AVX. 1.36v, LLC 5.
Im in brazil (its night here, around 28c), and i have 2 1080s inside case with h110i with 1200rpm.
Ran OCCT and realbench. My max temps were 68c. Im pretty shocked. This time i delided and resealed back with RVT. For comparision, i delided my 7700K and used superglue on corners, temps were around 70 on realbench. I dunno if its related to better vrms or better chip, but it was so easy it seen this chip can probably run 5.1 or 5.0 on even less voltage.
*
Coffee lake is really impressive, even more after you delid it.*


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammagoat*
> 
> Anybody know where I can get bios 0505?
> 
> Tried looking for it HWbot and the official Asus page.
> 
> Maybe if some one has a copy they could upload to Drive?


Why dont you go 802? I just installed it today, Asus always force you to update to their latest, i was on 203. 802 is doing well, no problems so far here, only issue i wasnt aware Asus bios by default limit current so i was like an idiot looking why my frequencies were falling all over .


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Keep it as is. The lower the voltage you can go GAME STABLE the better. Do NOT try to degrade your CPU to make prime stable if your games don't crash. It's just not worth it except to feed OCD.
> If you were below 5 ghz, then yes you should have at least NON AVX NON FMA3 stability in prime, as this would assure you would not crash in anything. The acid test is 1344K fft's in place (Non AVX). Just don't try to do that test with AVX at such a high vcore and multiplier.


Just a side note about Prime95 tests. When i was doing on 4790K and specially on sky/kaby on Asrock, i was using a very narrow VCCIO and VCCSA, 1.2 - 1.6. I was using even lower before, below 1.1. Thing is i installed 3400 gskill and thing started to crash along all apps, so i started to ramp it. I couldnt even have occt stable.
Now on Asus Hero z370 i found out how high the own mobo set it, dialed it down a bit and P95 is stable.

One thing to remember about prime is that is badly intensive on memory as its on cpu. Increasing ram reliability might give you prime stable. If you keep raising your vcore you eventually will not even be able to stablilze it. For me, realbench is good enough. I know a lot of people consider p95 the standard test, but, personally, if you dont need absolutely insane stabilitty for some math or science calculation, and it is stable on realbench, especially if you are gaming, then stop worring.


----------



## gammagoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Why dont you go 802? I just installed it today, Asus always force you to update to their latest, i was on 203. 802 is doing well, no problems so far here, only issue i wasnt aware Asus bios by default limit current so i was like an idiot looking why my frequencies were falling all over .


0802 is what I currently have installed, hearing that 0505 may be the more stable of the two. So I want to have it on hand.

Probably wont matter as my chip wants 1.375 with LLC 6 for a stable 4.9.


----------



## Knoxx29

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammagoat*
> 
> 0802 is what I currently have installed, hearing that 0505 may be the more stable of the two. So I want to have it on hand.
> 
> Probably wont matter as my chip wants 1.375 with LLC 6 for a stable 4.9.


Maybe i am overreacting but that is too much for 4.9 considering i am at 4.8GHz 1.20V, i don't understand why you people use LLC, i use LLC just for my X58 Machines, i have never used it for any of my other Machines.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Maybe i am overreacting but that is too much for 4.9 considering i am at 4.8GHz 1.20V, i don't understand why you people use LLC, i use LLC just for my X58 Machines, i have never used it for any of my other Machines.


You understand that not every chip is as golden as your chip, right?
Be lucky you got a good chip but dont think so high and mighty of yourself that everyone else is using "too much voltage." Maybe their chip is simply not as good. Silicon lottery exists for a reason.


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> @Laethageal
> 
> Hey same motherboard here too.
> 
> Whats your other bios settings? uncore / vccsa /vccio/ ram settings
> 
> I am runnig 1.275v 5.ghz 44uncore 3600mhz cl 15 rams 1.38v
> 
> ac/dc loadline set 1 i think


The only few settings I played with, appart from removing C state and such:

Set LLC to turbo
Core at 5.1
Uncore at 40
cpu voltage at 1.34
Ram on xmp (it auto detected 3200 14-14-14-34 exactly as the spec of the kit I bought)

Also, which on is to be taken as the right info, cpu-z or HWinfo64 ?


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laethageal*
> 
> The only few settings I played with, appart from removing C state and such:
> 
> Set LLC to turbo
> Core at 5.1
> Uncore at 40
> cpu voltage at 1.34
> Ram on xmp (it auto detected 3200 14-14-14-34 exactly as the spec of the kit I bought)
> 
> Also, which on is to be taken as the right info, cpu-z or HWinfo64 ?


Ignore VID, scroll down to the ITE sensors for Vcore reading - most accurate is the 8792E. Also you should be able to raise the uncore a good 400-500 MHz, if not more, for a small gain in performance.


----------



## skyhawk21

Did you get your board??

With the Gigabyte Gaming 5 and average 8700k same lot as you, I am stable at 4.7ghz so far all cores stress tested passed. Using 1.25 manual voltage set in bios with LLC on Turbo mode which is a higher level and still get some weird vdroop issues in between programs running and using 50-100 percent full load. Using 44 for uncore ratio and xmp setting profile for corsair RGB 2x8gb sticks at 16-18-18 3200 speeds. Disabled a lot of stuff in bios to get stable. Using a gigabyte cheap wind force 1080.

Played an hour of Battlefield 1 at 1080p ultra dx11 with 200fps cap that I was hitting on servers in USA with a ping of 18-20. Used fps counter in game and system usage overlay. My minims were 4.5-5ms for CPU and gpu on smooth levels and my max were 8-12ms. Smoothest 64 level map gameplay I ever had using cheap 1080p 60hz Dell monitor. Also used gaming keyboard and mouse. With all of this temps on CPU we're 70-73c using an Enermax ETS T40 Fit cheap copper 4 pipes CPU cooler with 120mm fan up to 1900 rpm and two front 1 rear 120mm case fans at 600rpm. Gpu got up to 68-70c.

Saved stable profile for these settings and next is up to 5ghz around 1.36 - 1.4 volts and will use my Noctua NH U14S and different pc case that it fits in which should handle temps for 5ghz then I will call it complete for this project which will leave my 7700k syst m collecting dust until I put it up for sale.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bass junkie xl*
> 
> Hello fellow over clockers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have 8700k
> Batch# L733c404
> 
> Any body with this batch and have good results ?
> 
> I don thave my aus miximis rog hero x board for 2 more days .
> Its killing me to know . ...
> 
> If i can get 5 ghz all.cores no avx offset
> @1.39v or under im saticfied
> 
> If i can get 5 ghz all.cores @ 1.35v ill be happy
> 
> Anything more then that is icing on the cake .
> 
> Anybody ???


----------



## skyhawk21

You could have damaged your ram, I suggest getting memtest uefi 7.2 or newer boot off USB and run the auto defaults it starts up with. You could have also damaged or burnt out the memory controller in processor.

I had similar issues with a 7700k, it's a bad chip for silicon and after trying to get it overclock high and stable, something got messed up because after putting it back to stock settings with ram and no xmp, it kept getting errors during test 6 in memtest. Although same ddr4 ram in two other systems tested fine with no errors for hours.

So in this 7700k system I installed different ddr4 that runs at lower xmp values and all is working again up to 4.5ghz all cores at 1.152 volts. Might have damaged memory controller in 7700k and it won't run higher now due to default high values for vccio voltage and vccsa with plloc levels from stupid board manufacturer!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Is it possible something in my windows install got borked after locking up/rebooting while stress testing when messing with oc's? Because now I can't pass real bench at all even at stock speeds, where as before I was able to pass at 5.2 oc. I can pass every other stress test, including latest prime95 small ffts with 5.2 oc right now still but real bench fails every time. Redownloaded real bench as well, no change. Have had zero issues in windows/games.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhawk21*
> 
> You could have damaged your ram, I suggest getting memtest uefi 7.2 or newer boot off USB and run the auto defaults it starts up with. You could have also damaged or burnt out the memory controller in processor.
> 
> I had similar issues with a 7700k, it's a bad chip for silicon and after trying to get it overclock high and stable, something got messed up because after putting it back to stock settings with ram and no xmp, it kept getting errors during test 6 in memtest. Although same ddr4 ram in two other systems tested fine with no errors for hours.
> 
> So in this 7700k system I installed different ddr4 that runs at lower xmp values and all is working again up to 4.5ghz all cores at 1.152 volts. Might have damaged memory controller in 7700k and it won't run higher now due to default high values for vccio voltage and vccsa with plloc levels from stupid board manufacturer!


I did run 13 instances (have 32gb ram) of memtest (2gb tests on each instance) for about 6 hours and had zero errors. at 5.1ghz oc on cpu. Everything passes and works fine except real bench will bsod no matter what speed I am running at, xmp on or off.


----------



## amd7674

Is it true AVX clocks kick in when playing some games i.e. Battlefiled 1? From my understanding BF1 is non-AVX game.

I've read users with at least Hero, Gaming 7 and Taichi experience this problem.

Someone made a youtube video about it.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhawk21*
> 
> Did you get your board??
> 
> Played an hour of Battlefield 1 at 1080p ultra dx11 with 200fps cap that I was hitting on servers in USA with a ping of 18-20. Used fps counter in game and system usage overlay. My minims were 4.5-5ms for CPU and gpu on smooth levels and my max were 8-12ms. Smoothest 64 level map gameplay I ever had using cheap 1080p 60hz Dell monitor. Also used gaming keyboard and mouse. With all of this temps on CPU we're 70-73c using an Enermax ETS T40 Fit cheap copper 4 pipes CPU cooler with 120mm fan up to 1900 rpm and two front 1 rear 120mm case fans at 600rpm. Gpu got up to 68-70c.


I was going to say the same. I have dual 1080s, 1440p. On 7700K, 5ghz, i was all around 110-140, averaging 125.
With 8700K, im rock solid on 140s, its pretty incredible how much smooth BF1 is now with this new cpu

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Knoxx29*
> 
> Maybe i am overreacting but that is too much for 4.9 considering i am at 4.8GHz 1.20V, i don't understand why you people use LLC, i use LLC just for my X58 Machines, i have never used it for any of my other Machines.


LLC exist for a reason, voltage drop. Maybe you arent being affected, but some boards drop voltage a lot, and its related to VRM and caps on board; this is specially true when you are pushing voltages and frequencies beyond intel defaults, some motherboards will drop a lot of voltage. Again, voltage drop is expected.
I always use fixed voltage, i really hate how offset or adaptive bounce. It would be marvelous if voltage remained stable across loads, but electrically its almost impossible, so we need LLC to keep the drop to a minimum amount.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Is it true AVX clocks kick in when playing some games i.e. Battlefiled 1? From my understanding BF1 is non-AVX game.
> 
> I've read users with at least Hero, Gaming 7 and Taichi experience this problem.


Thing is, windows maybe using AVX for another thing, the way to properly test it is to totally drop AVX from windows and try again. From what i saw, and the widespread issue, it seen there is a bug in CPU microcode that is causing the issue.


----------



## gammagoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Is it true AVX clocks kick in when playing some games i.e. Battlefiled 1? From my understanding BF1 is non-AVX game.
> 
> I've read users with at least Hero, Gaming 7 and Taichi experience this problem.
> 
> Someone made a youtube video about it.


With My Hero X, prime95 ver: 26.6 and OCCT will trip avx offsets. Neither are supposed to use AVX instructions.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Is it true AVX clocks kick in when playing some games i.e. Battlefiled 1? From my understanding BF1 is non-AVX game.
> 
> I've read users with at least Hero, Gaming 7 and Taichi experience this problem.
> 
> Someone made a youtube video about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thomjak*
> 
> Looking forward to getting my 8700K, i had no plan on upgrading but i won a contest on black friday and will be getting a new 8700k rig for free. Hope it clocks good!
> 
> Is this a ok board to overclock on ? ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-F Gaming


Tom from overclock3d said that the bios shipped with the board had several issues, but its probably fixed by now.
Strix have lesser power phases than maximus, so you will probably end with hotter VRMs, and there is plastic cover over vrm heatskink. You should monitor vrm temps and eventually provide forced cooling over it. In the end it boils down to how many power the chip will need to OC, also deliding plays a factor in reducing waste power.


----------



## bass junkie xl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhawk21*
> 
> Did you get your board??
> 
> With the Gigabyte Gaming 5 and average 8700k same lot as you, I am stable at 4.7ghz so far all cores stress tested passed. Using 1.25 manual voltage set in bios with LLC on Turbo mode which is a higher level and still get some weird vdroop issues in between programs running and using 50-100 percent full load. Using 44 for uncore ratio and xmp setting profile for corsair RGB 2x8gb sticks at 16-18-18 3200 speeds. Disabled a lot of stuff in bios to get stable. Using a gigabyte cheap wind force 1080.
> 
> Played an hour of Battlefield 1 at 1080p ultra dx11 with 200fps cap that I was hitting on servers in USA with a ping of 18-20. Used fps counter in game and system usage overlay. My minims were 4.5-5ms for CPU and gpu on smooth levels and my max were 8-12ms. Smoothest 64 level map gameplay I ever had using cheap 1080p 60hz Dell monitor. Also used gaming keyboard and mouse. With all of this temps on CPU we're 70-73c using an Enermax ETS T40 Fit cheap copper 4 pipes CPU cooler with 120mm fan up to 1900 rpm and two front 1 rear 120mm case fans at 600rpm. Gpu got up to 68-70c.
> 
> Saved stable profile for these settings and next is up to 5ghz around 1.36 - 1.4 volts and will use my Noctua NH U14S and different pc case that it fits in which should handle temps for 5ghz then I will call it complete for this project which will leave my 7700k syst m collecting dust until I put it up for sale.


yes i did







yesterday i got the asus rog hero x and g.skill trident z rgb 16gb 3000 cl 14 14 14 34 kit and a 750 watt thermal take rgb power supply gold standard hocked it all up and evrything worked fine , i instaled windows 10 1607 as fall update is crap , got drivers , games , apps , updates done ran some battle field 1 1080p ultra 1000 fps max not 200 nvidia 388.31 drivers on the 10800 ti and it ran amazing
1080ti in 1080p ultra was pretty much 99% ussage most of the time fps was in the 142 - 180 range so much better then the 7700k @ 5 ghz .

rebooted pc loaded up ram over clock to 3600 cl 16 16 16 36 1.4v vccio @ 1.18v vcssa @ 1.22v
5 ghz all cores cache @ 46 load line @ level 6 vcore @ 1.33v stable so far in a quik test of priime 95 26.6 for 2 hrs , asus rela bench for 2 hrs , bf1 ,bf4 ,fallout 4 , cinbench score was 1681
i delided it with liquid metal also under my swiftec h320x 2 360mm aio as well . temps in bf1 were around the 58 -63 c @ 80 % cpu ussage, cpu z stress test for 1 hr was 61 -68 c
pretty happy about 5 ghz 1.33v ram @ 3600 so far better then what i was expecting . i was hoping for 5 ghz no avx offset @ 1.38v or lower so im happy ill try 5.1 and 5.2 ghz later today


----------



## grm777

Hi all,
any idea about L729B776?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

L729 WILL BE GOOD HAVE YOU OVERCLOCKED IT YET


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> L729 WILL BE GOOD HAVE YOU OVERCLOCKED IT YET


L733C299 any good?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> L733C299 any good?


I don't think anyone knows for sure.

Previous poster just going by earlier batch of L729.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I don't think anyone knows for sure.
> 
> Previous poster just going by earlier batch of L729.


Just trolling dude







decided to bite the bullet and go with 8700K upgrade

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]
Scales really nicely, many thanks to @encrypted11 for supplying me a very good CPU







Now patiently waiting for Maximus X Formula to become available


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Just trolling dude
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to bite the bullet and go with 8700K upgrade
> Scales really nicely, many thanks to @encrypted11 for supplying me a very good CPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now patiently waiting for Maximus X Formula to become available


Looks like a nice chip. Is it delidded?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Looks like a nice chip. Is it delidded?


Yes already delided, might not be a golden sample but still well above average







8packs personal collection has an 8700K [email protected] now thats golden lol


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Yes already delided, might not be a golden sample but still well above average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8packs personal collection has an 8700K [email protected] now thats golden lol


Yeah that is definitely above average, and this time it should have been cheaper for you than getting one from SL right ?

Where did you see the 8700K @ 1.325 volts, any screenshots ? What ambient and cooling method is that under ?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yeah that is definitely above average, and this time it should have been cheaper for you than getting one from SL right ?
> 
> Where did you see the 8700K @ 1.325 volts, any screenshots ? What ambient and cooling method is that under ?


Price for mine is "confidential" but lets just say it was a fair price and better than what SL could supply given this one has 0 AVX offset







Mr 8pack mentioned this in one of his posts on another forum, obviously he will keep those sorts of CPU's to himself lol.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Price for mine is "confidential" but lets just say it was a fair price and better than what SL could supply given this one has 0 AVX offset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr 8pack mentioned this in one of his posts on another forum, obviously he will keep those sorts of CPU's to himself lol.


So he doesn't mention what cooling method, ambient temps, or what load he is running under, when the cpu is at 5.4ghz with 1.325 volts ?

Have you benched Cinebench and or XTU and how much voltage does your cpu need at 5.2/5.3 ghz ? What LLC Level do you have set and what ambient temps for those above screenshots ?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> So he doesn't mention what cooling method, ambient temps, or what load he is running under, when the cpu is at 5.4ghz with 1.325 volts ?
> 
> Have you benched Cinebench and or XTU and how much voltage does your cpu need at 5.2/5.3 ghz ? What LLC Level do you have set and what ambient temps for those above screenshots ?


To be honest no idea, all I was interested in was that it could pass 1 hour OCCT large data sets which it can, those of you that know would know how hard the later versions of OCCT are to pass. As for Mr 8pack I would assume non AVX Prime95?


----------



## encrypted11

28-33C room ambients (CPU idles at a couple of degrees above ambient), Cryorig R1 or the close equivalent of a 240mm AIO.

Just regular cryorig putty. Scracy should have more info soon.


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grm777*
> 
> /snip


My undelided cpu hit 5.0 at 1.275 and 5.1 at 1.34 with no avx offset. Can't see yours being a special snowflake.


----------



## Beace

I don't have too much experience overclocking. Found some recommended settings for my setup. Currently running stable at 4,8 GHz with 1,27 VCore. Using Cryorig H7, temperatures are around 70C during heavy stress tests (occasionally one core would get close to 80 for a little while). I first tried with 1,24 VCore, but computer crashed (restarted) after 20 minutes of Prime95.

Posting my BIOS OC settings below. Is there anything I should consider adjusting? In particular I don't really know about the SA/IO/PLL voltages, it's just values I got from another forum thread for my motherboard. Also uncertain about Enhanced Turbo?






Thoughts?


----------



## grm777

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laethageal*
> 
> My undelided cpu hit 5.0 at 1.275 and 5.1 at 1.34 with no avx offset. Can't see yours being a special snowflake.


Good for you,congrat
mine is not delidded either ,but as so far I used to buy all my cpus from Silicon Lottery & i 've missed the oportunity to buy one when they've put their processeurs at 5.3 with AVX-2 because on November 11th I had a trip

I bought this processor on October 15th ,like sort of gamble
I just wanted to know if sombody had a cpu with the same batch number or not (L729b776) before I test it


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grm777*
> 
> I
> Good for you,congrat
> mine is not delidded either ,but as so far I used to buy all my cpus from Silicon Lottery & i 've missed the oportunity to buy one when they've put their processeurs at 5.3 with AVX-2 because on November 11th I had a trip
> 
> I bought this processor on October 15th ,like sort of gamble
> I just wanted to know if sombody had a cpu with the same batch number or not (L729b776) before I test it


I more or less saw it as a try to appear special while offering to sell it in hope to get a high price. Might have missunderstood your point though.


----------



## grm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laethageal*
> 
> I more or less saw it as a try to appear special while offering to sell it in hope to get a high price. Might have missunderstood your point though.


Yes ,absolutly, you didn't get my point at 100% from last novemer i.e.2016 till now ,I have purchased 1 each 6700k at 4.9 2 each 4790k 4.9 and 1 each 5ghz and 27700k 5.2 & 5.3 belieave me or not
I have told them to put one 8700k aside for me because their ETA was November 11th and they didnot because I ask them the best of the best
and here I am rather a buyer than seller


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grm777*
> 
> Yes ,absolutly, you didn't get my point at 100% from last novemer i.e.2016 till now ,I have purchased 1 each 6700k at 4.9 2 each 4790k 4.9 and 1 each 5ghz and 27700k 5.2 & 5.3 belieave me or not
> I have told them to put one 8700k aside for me because their ETA was November 11th and they didnot because I ask them the best of the best
> and here I am rather a buyer than seller


Well then, having fun with your 8700k.

It's a beast


----------



## grm777

Ok thanks,
how do you know it a beast?


----------



## Laethageal

Well from the various comments I read + my experience, even the worst 8700k is a beast


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laethageal*
> 
> The only few settings I played with, appart from removing C state and such:
> 
> Set LLC to turbo
> Core at 5.1
> Uncore at 40
> cpu voltage at 1.34
> Ram on xmp (it auto detected 3200 14-14-14-34 exactly as the spec of the kit I bought)


Before i touch IA AC/DC LOAD LINE settings in bios

my vid was similiar too yours.
But when i put AC/DC LOAD LINE to 1

VID Idle1.245
under load 1.265

my vcore 1.275
underload 1.265ish for 5ghz I also use uncore ratio 47x

Btw whats ur cpu batch code? mine is L729C415


----------



## grm777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> Before i touch IA AC/DC LOAD LINE settings in bios
> 
> my vid was similiar too yours.
> But when i put AC/DC LOAD LINE to 1
> 
> VID Idle1.245
> under load 1.265
> 
> my vcore 1.275
> underload 1.265ish for 5ghz I also use uncore ratio 47x
> 
> Btw whats ur cpu batch code? mine is L729C415


Do you think after delidded the proc we can hit 5.2 or 5.3 with no AVX instruction Under heavy duty water with 2 pumps ?


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> Before i touch IA AC/DC LOAD LINE settings in bios
> 
> my vid was similiar too yours.
> But when i put AC/DC LOAD LINE to 1
> 
> VID Idle1.245
> under load 1.265
> 
> my vcore 1.275
> underload 1.265ish for 5ghz I also use uncore ratio 47x
> 
> Btw whats ur cpu batch code? mine is L729C415


Gigabyte bios doesn't offer the option to set it to 1. Only to default, performance, turbo, extreme or auto.

I'm currently set at turbo even thought I don't know which one would be the best


----------



## grm777

the most important thing is your cooling setup
then I have always choosen Asus formula or extreme ,I have both of corse ix I don't know Gigabyte
I am waiting for formula x but I dont know when it will be released
in general you could try between turbo and extrem but I have technical man who build my pcs as I don't have the time


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laethageal*
> 
> Gigabyte bios doesn't offer the option to set it to 1. Only to default, performance, turbo, extreme or auto.
> 
> I'm currently set at turbo even thought I don't know which one would be the best


[email protected]


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> [email protected]


That was before tweaking anything and only forcing 5.0









See my 5.2 @ 1.41 (still low tweaking, under 1hr spent on OC'ing and this is my first OC ever)

Currently got it game stable at 5.1 under 1.32v with no AVX offset.
Have only tested prime95 for 15 minutes without any error but needed to do something more important than testing and stopped it.

CPU isn't delidded.


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> Ignore VID, scroll down to the ITE sensors for Vcore reading - most accurate is the 8792E. Also you should be able to raise the uncore a good 400-500 MHz, if not more, for a small gain in performance.


I had missed your reply, but thanks. Just realized that Vcore on both 8686E and 8792E shows 1.32-1.332v while CPU-Z is showign 1.32v so it seems the right one.

I also just read about Core VID and realized it isn't the voltage feed to the cpu but the one requested by the CPU. Seems like I was affraid of busting something as I have little to know knowledge in regard to OC'ing.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laethageal*
> 
> Gigabyte bios doesn't offer the option to set it to 1. Only to default, performance, turbo, extreme or auto.
> 
> I'm currently set at turbo even thought I don't know which one would be the best


I am talking about another thing.

MIT-Advantage Voltage settings-Internal VR Control after IA AC / DC Loadline

1 forum member said set it 1.

if you set it both 1

VID changes to 1.245 not high before 1.4ish.


----------



## Laethageal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> I am talking about another thing.
> 
> MIT-Advantage Voltage settings-Internal VR Control after IA AC / DC Loadline
> 
> 1 forum member said set it 1.
> 
> if you set it both 1
> 
> VID changes to 1.245 not high before 1.4ish.


Will give it a try in the morning.

I managed to lower vcore fron 5.0ghz 1.41v to 5.1ghz @ 1.32v up to now.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laethageal*
> 
> Will give it a try in the morning.
> 
> I managed to lower vcore fron 5.0ghz 1.41v to 5.1ghz @ 1.32v up to now.


what llc level you use


----------



## jmone

Are the default ASUS Hero X Bios Settings (0802) rubbish? I tried:
- F5 Load Defaults = 43x @ 1.184v and Real Bench crashed immediately - seems like very low volts
- AI Suite 3 Tuning = 50x @ 1.4v and I backed it out as it seemed alot of volts esp when at idle (did not stress it it)

Any suggestions what to change for a nice stable 24/7 XMP setup from "Default" settings, eg:
- Core 46x / Cache 43x / AVX -2
- XMP Profile
- Volts (manual, auto, ???) / LLC / etc
- Other settings ?

As I'm away for a few days I just want to load up something that works even if it is well off what the chip can do and I'll then play more when back. Also, 0802 seems harder than 0505 to get right...


----------



## amd7674

My cpu should arrive today (I will post batch# tonight). I'm still undecided if I should keep Taichi or go for Hero X.


----------



## ldt

My I5 - 8600k pair with The Asrock Z370 Extreme 4,


----------



## jlp0209

I'm taking many of these "stable" posts with a grain of salt haha. My OC for now is 4.8ghz. Not done tweaking yet and got 1 error last night running Prime95 28.10 small FFP for 45 mins, so will re-run testing tonight. So far I'm close, at 1.24 Vcore in BIOS and LLC set to "turbo", memory is XMP profile at 3000mhz. My board is Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 w/ 8700K CPU of course. I am fairly sure I'll be Prime95 28.10 small FFP stable at 1.25 Vcore in BIOS. My max CPU temp at 1.24 is 87 degrees, so I expect that to go to 89 with a 1.25 Vcore. Using an H100i v2 AIO cooler. All these posts of temps being in the 60s or max of 80...try running latest version of Prime95 small FFP, lol. When running the 'Blend' test my temps are also in the 60s...

I have the Rockit Delid kit and some CL Liquid Ultra on hand from my 7700K delid, but am not planning on delidding the 8700K (yet).


----------



## skyhawk21

Try tweaking and lowering vccio and system agent voltages and CPU oc pll voltage. It lowers temps. Keep an eye on vrm temps when running prime95..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I'm taking many of these "stable" posts with a grain of salt haha. My OC for now is 4.8ghz. Not done tweaking yet and got 1 error last night running Prime95 28.10 small FFP for 45 mins, so will re-run testing tonight. So far I'm close, at 1.24 Vcore in BIOS and LLC set to "turbo", memory is XMP profile at 3000mhz. My board is Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 w/ 8700K CPU of course. I am fairly sure I'll be Prime95 28.10 small FFP stable at 1.25 Vcore in BIOS. My max CPU temp at 1.24 is 87 degrees, so I expect that to go to 89 with a 1.25 Vcore. Using an H100i v2 AIO cooler. All these posts of temps being in the 60s or max of 80...try running latest version of Prime95 small FFP, lol. When running the 'Blend' test my temps are also in the 60s...
> 
> I have the Rockit Delid kit and some CL Liquid Ultra on hand from my 7700K delid, but am not planning on delidding the 8700K (yet).


----------



## jlp0209

I followed the guide that was posted by Gigabyte to get to 5.0ghz but I got BSOD. Went back to default and re-did. The only settings I adjusted on my own attempt were LLC to turbo and I also tried setting Uncore to 40, made no difference. I will keep an eye on VRM temps, that's why I got the Gaming 7 apparently this board is quality on that front based on reviews. Quite an adjustment coming from several generations of Asus boards, lol, Gigabyte BIOS are so different. I'm not sure I can adjust all those settings you mentioned but will definitely look in detail later. I thought I saw 96 for VRM temp within HWinfo but I could be wrong. Nothing was in the red area of warning though. I updated to latest BIOS using @BIOS app. I read on reddit that the temp sensor for VRM can be wonky with this board (go figure).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhawk21*
> 
> Try tweaking and lowering vccio and system agent voltages and CPU oc pll voltage. It lowers temps. Keep an eye on vrm temps when running prime95..


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I followed the guide that was posted by Gigabyte to get to 5.0ghz but I got BSOD. Went back to default and re-did. The only settings I adjusted on my own attempt were LLC to turbo and I also tried setting Uncore to 40, made no difference. I will keep an eye on VRM temps, that's why I got the Gaming 7 apparently this board is quality on that front based on reviews. Quite an adjustment coming from several generations of Asus boards, lol, Gigabyte BIOS are so different. I'm not sure I can adjust all those settings you mentioned but will definitely look in detail later. I thought I saw 96 for VRM temp within HWinfo but I could be wrong. Nothing was in the red area of warning though. I updated to latest BIOS using @BIOS app. I read on reddit that the temp sensor for VRM can be wonky with this board (go figure).


If you are reading high Mosfet Temps, try to tight heatsink screws (be gentle). There seems some factory QA issues with some copies where heatsink is not making proper connection to the mosfets. If everything is properly seated you should see 60C-70C.

This is the reason I went with Taichi (or Hero X).


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> If you are reading high Mosfet Temps, try to tight heatsink screws (be gentle). There seems some factory QA issues with some copies where heatsink is not making proper connection to the mosfets. If everything is properly seated you should see 60C-70C.
> 
> This is the reason I went with Taichi (or Hero X).


I read a review and also reddit comments, people were seeing 120+ on the mosfet temps with Prime95 small FFP. Even after tightening one reviewer still got to 120 degrees with OC and higher voltage than what I'm running. So all things considered, using AVX testing with a 4.8 OC and mosfet temp of 96 degrees, if accurate, isn't too concerning for me, even if it is a tad hot.

I was going to get the Hero X (I owned VIII, IX) but wanted to try the Z370 Gaming 7. It was "only" $150 at Microcenter this past weekend w/ a CPU purchase so I thought why not. If something breaks I'll try to RMA through Gigabyte and will just buy a Hero X, and sell the replacement Gaming 7 board. I don't want to take out my motherboard and re-seat everything due to removal of heatsink screws / tightening :/


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I read a review and also reddit comments, people were seeing 120+ on the mosfet temps with Prime95 small FFP. Even after tightening one reviewer still got to 120 degrees with OC and higher voltage than what I'm running. So all things considered, using AVX testing with a 4.8 OC and mosfet temp of 96 degrees, if accurate, isn't too concerning for me, even if it is a tad hot.
> 
> I was going to get the Hero X (I owned VIII, IX) but wanted to try the Z370 Gaming 7. It was "only" $150 at Microcenter this past weekend w/ a CPU purchase so I thought why not. If something breaks I'll try to RMA through Gigabyte and will just buy a Hero X, and sell the replacement Gaming 7 board. I don't want to take out my motherboard and re-seat everything due to removal of heatsink screws / tightening :/


IMHO I think +100C is a little bit much, but than again I'm not an expert nor mobo owner. If you have read reddit comments too bad you didn't tight them before you installed mobo (I'm not trying to be smart ars here







).


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> IMHO I think +100C is a little bit much, but than again I'm not an expert nor mobo owner. If you have read reddit comments too bad you didn't tight them before you installed mobo (I'm not trying to be smart ars here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).


Oh I 100% agree that these temps are a bit much and it's annoying. I should've read reviews in more detail prior to buying. But I'll live with it. Who knows, if I decide to remove everything and check the heatsink screws I might just delid the CPU while I'm at it. Kill two birds with one stone.

I haven't tried CPU-Z yet, just HWinfo. Also I'm on F4 BIOS but see that there is F5e on Gigabyte's website / wasn't available through the bios utility. Will try this as well.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> Oh I 100% agree that these temps are a bit much and it's annoying. I should've read reviews in more detail prior to buying. But I'll live with it. Who knows, if I decide to remove everything and check the heatsink screws I might just delid the CPU while I'm at it. Kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> I haven't tried CPU-Z yet, just HWinfo. Also I'm on F4 BIOS but see that there is F5e on Gigabyte's website / wasn't available through the bios utility. Will try this as well.


I have same motherboard

I havent seen high temperature like you.

max vrm temp around 55 as i remember aida64 test/occt large data set

idle 30-35 C gaming 40 C for vrms 5ghz 1.275v


----------



## krizby

What is the first thing i do with my 8700k ? delidding it, took like 10min with a razor, replaced intel TIM with Kryonaut conductonaut. Currently at 5.1ghz 1.38vcore, temp highest about 70c with kraken x61, ambient temp 26c.

Mobo is gigabyte z370 aorus gaming 5, if i set LLC turbo, cpu is stable at 1.37vcore but VRM is about 10c hotter than LLC at high and 1.38vcore (80c with turbo llc and 70c with high llc)


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I'm taking many of these "stable" posts with a grain of salt haha. My OC for now is 4.8ghz. Not done tweaking yet and got 1 error last night running Prime95 28.10 small FFP for 45 mins, so will re-run testing tonight. So far I'm close, at 1.24 Vcore in BIOS and LLC set to "turbo", memory is XMP profile at 3000mhz. My board is Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 w/ 8700K CPU of course. I am fairly sure I'll be Prime95 28.10 small FFP stable at 1.25 Vcore in BIOS. My max CPU temp at 1.24 is 87 degrees, so I expect that to go to 89 with a 1.25 Vcore. Using an H100i v2 AIO cooler. All these posts of temps being in the 60s or max of 80...try running latest version of Prime95 small FFP, lol. When running the 'Blend' test my temps are also in the 60s...
> 
> I have the Rockit Delid kit and some CL Liquid Ultra on hand from my 7700K delid, but am not planning on delidding the 8700K (yet).


You probably will end with much lesser temps if you delid.
Anyway, p95 avx FFT will hammer temperatures no real load will. As someone said, stability is a matter of how hard you need your cpu to be stable. To be completely stable to say the true is to remain within intel designed parameters and not overclock; even so you can have some kind of internal defect on transistors that may manifest as a failure given the right conditions.

Stability is a matter of need; surely you can run P95 FFT for days, and if so you need to do a complete P95 test not just FFT. Its worth? Depends on what you expect to do with the hardware. Personally, since Wolfadale i just run a bunch of stress tests with a given frequency i want, if stable, raise vcore a little and call it a day. If any day after i have some issue i will troubleshoot, but never had any trouble. As i said, if i required absolutely stability for something crucial like math or scientific calculus i would use Xeon with ECC. That is not the same to say lets throw some frequency and wait for trouble; at least 2-3 hours realbench + occt + some p95 i think is enough. Realbench is good in the way it dont ramp temps so hard, while doing a hard test. Occt i find particularly good to spot early on frequency adjust if memory or cpu is undervolted.


----------



## amd7674

8700k is here... looks like a "newer" batch L733C404. Also at the end I've decided to go with Taichi mobo. Hopefully I will be able to put it together by end of this week. Thanks everyone for listening to my whining and stupid questions.


----------



## Leethal

I have a few questions.

1) if i bsod then its a unstable overclock correct? is there a way to tell if its the gpu or cpu?

2) is it normal for a 8700k to not even boot into windows at 5ghz 1.290v?

3) 4.8Ghz at 1.275v will bsod once in a while and temps hit max 90c on air, is this normal or a bad chip?

4) should i ditch the hyper212? are AIOs any better?

I feel like maybe i got a bad chip, unless the 8700k runs hot and needs high voltages and more then just air cooling


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) if i bsod then its a unstable overclock correct? is there a way to tell if its the gpu or cpu?
> 
> 2) is it normal for a 8700k to not even boot into windows at 5ghz 1.290v?
> 
> 3) 4.8Ghz at 1.275v will bsod once in a while and temps hit max 90c on air, is this normal or a bad chip?
> 
> 4) should i ditch the hyper212? are AIOs any better?
> 
> I feel like maybe i got a bad chip, unless the 8700k runs hot and needs high voltages and more then just air cooling


1. not necessarily as drivers can cause BSOD and a number of other things, but chances are unstable overclock.

2. depends on the chip some might require 1.35V for 5.0 Ghz for example, silicon lottery applies.

3. normal and bad chip overclock is not stable, needs more volts which you cant due to temps.

4. a good chip will give you 5.0 Ghz on air, you have a bad chip


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 1. not necessarily as drivers can cause BSOD and a number of other things, but chances are unstable overclock.
> 
> 2. depends on the chip some might require 1.35V for 5.0 Ghz for example, silicon lottery applies.
> 
> 3. normal and bad chip overclock is not stable, needs more volts which you cant due to temps.
> 
> 4. a good chip will give you 5.0 Ghz on air, you have a bad chip


Well that sucks!

I hit 99c at 4.8 1.280v so for now i just set it back to stock.

I'm thinking about delidding and getting a AIO, Maybe then i'll 4.8Ghz with good temps.

What do you think?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Well that sucks!
> 
> I hit 99c at 4.8 1.280v so for now i just set it back to stock.
> 
> I'm thinking about delidding and getting a AIO, Maybe then i'll 4.8Ghz with good temps.
> 
> What do you think?


Honestly with a chip like that I wouldn't bother with a delid, sell and roll the dice again


----------



## Beace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Well that sucks!
> 
> I hit 99c at 4.8 1.280v so for now i just set it back to stock.
> 
> I'm thinking about delidding and getting a AIO, Maybe then i'll 4.8Ghz with good temps.
> 
> What do you think?


Hitting those temperatures you're talking about, sounds like something with your cooling is off, rather than just bad luck with the CPU.

Did you double check that your cooler is properly applied? Is the fan spinning? Are the screws tightend enough to make proper contact between CPU and cooler?


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> I have same motherboard
> 
> I havent seen high temperature like you.
> 
> max vrm temp around 55 as i remember aida64 test/occt large data set
> 
> idle 30-35 C gaming 40 C for vrms 5ghz 1.275v


I just updated to latest BIOS on my Z370 Gaming 7 which is F5e. Ran Prime95 version 29 small FFP for an hour at 4.8ghz and 1.25 Vcore in BIOS and no errors. Max temp of 89 which is fine considering the load. The VRM MOS reading in HWinfo was 90 degrees max (I've since figured out that I need to set CPU fan in BIOS to full power in order to fully utilize my H100i v2 AIO). When running Blend test my VRM temp was 62 I think, which is still much greater than any load I'd ever put on it during real world use. But after about 40 minutes the readings just got all out of whack. VRM readings went blank and my Vcore reading was 2.49v, haha. I know this is a sensor error, have seen others with this board report same issues.

I really miss Asus BIOS. As long as things run stable and no errors I'll live with the Gaming 7. Really like the board layout vs. my old Hero IX. But my next board will definitely be an Asus.


----------



## Falkentyne

Holy hell man, why FMA3?
NO game uses FMA3 instructions.
This is the absolute WORST torture you can give your board. And doing this at high current can cause degradation if you aren't careful.

Why not just disable FMA3 and just do AVX? FMA3 just heats the chip up more.


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Holy hell man, why FMA3?
> NO game uses FMA3 instructions.
> This is the absolute WORST torture you can give your board. And doing this at high current can cause degradation if you aren't careful.
> 
> Why not just disable FMA3 and just do AVX? FMA3 just heats the chip up more.


LOL, you know what, I always have just used FMA3 on the newer versions of P95 to do stability testing. I will adjust the appropriate file within the P95 folder. My Vcore is set to 1.25 in my BIOS so I don't think I destroyed anything. I will adjust this ASAP, thanks for pointing this out, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grm777*
> 
> Do you think after delidded the proc we can hit 5.2 or 5.3 with no AVX instruction Under heavy duty water with 2 pumps ?


I can reach 5.2 1.34 5.3 1.4v as i remember. I use my computer for only gaming and I dont want to push it above 5ghz. Maybe If i delid my cpu i can go for it.

But atm I am very happy 1.275v 5ghz 47uncore

I have 280mm corsair h110i it can handle 5.3ghz for gaming but `heavy load` I dont think so.







temperatures can be too high


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> I just updated to latest BIOS on my Z370 Gaming 7 which is F5e. Ran Prime95 version 29 small FFP for an hour at 4.8ghz and 1.25 Vcore in BIOS and no errors. Max temp of 89 which is fine considering the load. The VRM MOS reading in HWinfo was 90 degrees max (I've since figured out that I need to set CPU fan in BIOS to full power in order to fully utilize my H100i v2 AIO). When running Blend test my VRM temp was 62 I think, which is still much greater than any load I'd ever put on it during real world use. But after about 40 minutes the readings just got all out of whack. VRM readings went blank and my Vcore reading was 2.49v, haha. I know this is a sensor error, have seen others with this board report same issues.
> 
> I really miss Asus BIOS. As long as things run stable and no errors I'll live with the Gaming 7. Really like the board layout vs. my old Hero IX. But my next board will definitely be an Asus.


I had 1800x with x370 gaming k7 aorus gigabyte mobo before my 8700k setup.

I am very happy with gigabyte high end boards. Thats why i choose gaming 7 again.

I havent tried prime95 small fpp or etc like you but if i do my vrm can reach that temperatures who knows.

as i mentioned before 1.275v 5ghz llc turbo ia ac/dc loadline 1 47x uncore

vrm idle 30-35 gaming 40-43 max aida64 stabilty test and occt large data 55~

I only use my computer for game. After pass 1 hour occt i dont do any stability test anymore.
I am stable on all of games too.
all fine XD


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beace*
> 
> Hitting those temperatures you're talking about, sounds like something with your cooling is off, rather than just bad luck with the CPU.
> 
> Did you double check that your cooler is properly applied? Is the fan spinning? Are the screws tightend enough to make proper contact between CPU and cooler?


There was definitely something wrong. I think when i installed the cooler, i had an issue with the bracket and had to lift the cooler off the cpu and then place it back on. Im guessing this caused some air pockets. I cleaned it all off and reseated it with new thermal compound and the temps didnt go past 74c on stock clocks although my mobo is running boost clock on all cores.

Going to try 4.8ghz 1.280v again and see what happens.

Hopefully my chip isnt so bad after all.


----------



## skyhawk21

I go a lot series 33c4xx 8700k. So far the farthest stable overclock I tried is 4.7ghz all cores with some c states enabled in bios, 44x uncore, xmp 3200 ram.

I set manual set voltage at 1.25 in bios and set llc to Turbo, it still moved around from 1.236 - 1.26 volts but that was on first initial bios that was glitchy and bugged on a Gigabyte Gaming 5. Updated to most recent bios which is working a lot better and going smooth with fresh windows 10 install old build before creators updates on a 850 evo 500gb ssd.

When llc was set to High, the voltage was dropping lower and going higher. Than on Turbo.

So try 1.25 and 4.7ghz. At this all core speed my max temp was 75-80c using a cheap 4 copper pipe heat sink from Enermax called the ETS T40 Fit with 120mm fan.

My vrm gets up to max 60-65c during heavy stress and load. Gaming it is from 40-50c using a gtx 1080.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> There was definitely something wrong. I think when i installed the cooler, i had an issue with the bracket and had to lift the cooler off the cpu and then place it back on. Im guessing this caused some air pockets. I cleaned it all off and reseated it with new thermal compound and the temps didnt go past 74c on stock clocks although my mobo is running boost clock on all cores.
> 
> Going to try 4.8ghz 1.280v again and see what happens.
> 
> Hopefully my chip isnt so bad after all.


----------



## bass junkie xl

Hello sir i have that exact same lot and chip number . I have a asus maximus x hero on a swiftec h320 x 2 360mm aio loop .
Its a abouve mid range over clocker .

5 ghz all cores no avx offset
Adaptive mode 1.335v
Load line=6
= 1.34v on heavy load
Ram @ 3600

6 hrs prime 95 26.6 versio. Blend test with 15.5 gb ram coverage 6 full hrs no errors
4 hrs asus real bench pass. I dodnt have more time to test.
Temps were 6 hrs of blend woth 15.5gb ram was 71c

5.1 ghz no avx offset needs
1.37v = 1.385v on heavy load
Load line =6
Adaptive mode

6 hrs prime 95 26.6 blend with 15.5gb ram coverage pass.
4 hrs asus real bench pass.

Im testinf 5.2 ghz @ 1.42v

So its alright chip enought to keep it and not trade it in.

Ill stick to 5 ghz 24/7 @ 1.34v and csll her a day and enjouy some games now .

Ill play eith ram over clocks. Now im pushing to 4000 / 4133 .

Let me know how yours goes

Is prime 95 26.6 6 hrs blend @ 95% ram coversge enough for a 1st time test ?


----------



## CavaHUN

Hi!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1639998/i7-8700k-overclock-results-and-settings#post_26392602

What is your Gaming K6 mb bios settings? Thanks.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

well just give bios 0802 a go on my hero put all settings same old cinebench score @ 5g 1670 new score with 0802 bios @5g 1528 ***


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> well just give bios 0802 a go on my hero put all settings same old cinebench score @ 5g 1670 new score with 0802 bios @5g 1528 ***


when i run cinebence i see the core speed stepping all power save options off strange


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bass junkie xl*
> 
> Hello sir i have that exact same lot and chip number . I have a asus maximus x hero on a swiftec h320 x 2 360mm aio loop .
> Its a abouve mid range over clocker .
> 
> 5 ghz all cores no avx offset
> Adaptive mode 1.335v
> Load line=6
> = 1.34v on heavy load
> Ram @ 3600
> 
> 6 hrs prime 95 26.6 versio. Blend test with 15.5 gb ram coverage 6 full hrs no errors
> 4 hrs asus real bench pass. I dodnt have more time to test.
> Temps were 6 hrs of blend woth 15.5gb ram was 71c
> 
> 5.1 ghz no avx offset needs
> 1.37v = 1.385v on heavy load
> Load line =6
> Adaptive mode
> 
> 6 hrs prime 95 26.6 blend with 15.5gb ram coverage pass.
> 4 hrs asus real bench pass.
> 
> Im testinf 5.2 ghz @ 1.42v
> 
> So its alright chip enought to keep it and not trade it in.
> 
> Ill stick to 5 ghz 24/7 @ 1.34v and csll her a day and enjouy some games now .
> 
> Ill play eith ram over clocks. Now im pushing to 4000 / 4133 .
> 
> Let me know how yours goes
> 
> Is prime 95 26.6 6 hrs blend @ 95% ram coversge enough for a 1st time test ?


Hey CPU brother  I'm planning on putting the system this week. I will have a little bit different settings as I will be using Asrock Taichi mobo. If I get 5Ghz on air (Nocuta HD15) I will be happy camper. Did you delidded yours? The coolrockit toolkit arrived yesteday, so I will dellid my in few weeks.


----------



## kcb064

Hey guys! Im a bit out of the loop here on overclocking and would like some help or guidance. I haven't done an OC since my old i7-920 and just built a new system with the 8700k cooled by a h115 AIO on the asus rog strix z370-f board. I've been playing around with the bios but the amount of new settings and variables are a bit overwhelming. I've gotten up to 5ghz but voltage at 1.4. and it wasn't stable. I feel like this shouldn't be right. I've gone back to base stock 3.7ghz now and am wondering what setting other than voltage and disabling MCE should be adjusted from the start before playing with cpu voltage. Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> I had 1800x with x370 gaming k7 aorus gigabyte mobo before my 8700k setup.
> 
> I am very happy with gigabyte high end boards. Thats why i choose gaming 7 again.
> 
> I havent tried prime95 small fpp or etc like you but if i do my vrm can reach that temperatures who knows.
> 
> as i mentioned before 1.275v 5ghz llc turbo ia ac/dc loadline 1 47x uncore
> 
> vrm idle 30-35 gaming 40-43 max aida64 stabilty test and occt large data 55~
> 
> I only use my computer for game. After pass 1 hour occt i dont do any stability test anymore.
> I am stable on all of games too.
> all fine XD


How did you set ac/dc loadline to 1? I can only select performance, turbo, and extreme.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> when i run cinebence i see the core speed stepping all power save options off strange


I had the same issue. I was like an idiot for 30 minutes trying to find the right setting that was throttling the cpu.
On Asus boards there is a current limit, it seen on current bios default is set to stock values. Put 255A on maximum current and it will stop this behaviour.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcb064*
> 
> Hey guys! Im a bit out of the loop here on overclocking and would like some help or guidance. I haven't done an OC since my old i7-920 and just built a new system with the 8700k cooled by a h115 AIO on the asus rog strix z370-f board. I've been playing around with the bios but the amount of new settings and variables are a bit overwhelming. I've gotten up to 5ghz but voltage at 1.4. and it wasn't stable. I feel like this shouldn't be right. I've gone back to base stock 3.7ghz now and am wondering what setting other than voltage and disabling MCE should be adjusted from the start before playing with cpu voltage. Any insight is appreciated!


Other than Vcore and AVX offset there is not much more you can adjust as far as overclocking the CPU goes, it may be that you simply lost the silicon lottery.


----------



## kcb064

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Other than Vcore and AVX offset there is not much more you can adjust as far as overclocking the CPU goes, it may be that you simply lost the silicon lottery.


What about IA Load AC and DC offsets that I see and LLC? And when doing Vcore, there is also adaptive, offset and manual modes. I've just been in manual. CPU C something or other.... What exactly will the AVX offset do and what is a starting place to help with stability?

Appreciate your help! Hoping its incorrect settings and not losing the lottery...


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> when i run cinebence i see the core speed stepping all power save options off strange


I had the exact same problem and even changing current didn't fix or any LLC. The only thing that fixed it was turning MCE on... This is on the Hero X with 802 BIOS. I think basically something is broken somewhere but I was on the launch BIOS and couldn't find a link for 505 so not much else I could do


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcb064*
> 
> What about IA Load AC and DC offsets that I see and LLC? And when doing Vcore, there is also adaptive, offset and manual modes. I've just been in manual. CPU C something or other.... What exactly will the AVX offset do and what is a starting place to help with stability?
> 
> Appreciate your help! Hoping its incorrect settings and not losing the lottery...


AVX offset simply down clocks the CPU when using AVX instructions which are the instruction set that causes most of the heat. For example say you have your [email protected] if you set an AVX offset value of 2 it will down clock to 4.8Ghz when using AVX instructions. LLC is usually set to auto by default but a value of 4,5 sometimes 6 is required to negate Vdroop eg: counter act voltage drop under load (intel spec) Set AC/DC load line to 0.01 and try LLC value of 5. You can safely increase Vcore to 1.425V maximum 24/7 but watch temperatures as temperature will affect stability hence why many of us delid the CPU


----------



## kcb064

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Other than Vcore and AVX offset there is not much more you can adjust as far as overclocking the CPU goes, it may be that you simply lost the silicon lottery.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> AVX offset simply down clocks the CPU when using AVX instructions which are the instruction set that causes most of the heat. For example say you have your [email protected] if you set an AVX offset value of 2 it will down clock to 4.8Ghz when using AVX instructions. LLC is usually set to auto by default but a value of 4,5 sometimes 6 is required to negate Vdroop eg: counter act voltage drop under load (intel spec) Set AC/DC load line to 0.01 and try LLC value of 5. You can safely increase Vcore to 1.425V maximum 24/7 but watch temperatures as temperature will affect stability hence why many of us delid the CPU


So running these settings now with a Vcore of 1.415 and cpu-z shows my multiplier drop to x30 when under a prime95 small test. Temps are mid 70s. what would cause the multiplier drop?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> I had the exact same problem and even changing current didn't fix or any LLC. The only thing that fixed it was turning MCE on... This is on the Hero X with 802 BIOS. I think basically something is broken somewhere but I was on the launch BIOS and couldn't find a link for 505 so not much else I could do


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> I had the exact same problem and even changing current didn't fix or any LLC. The only thing that fixed it was turning MCE on... This is on the Hero X with 802 BIOS. I think basically something is broken somewhere but I was on the launch BIOS and couldn't find a link for 505 so not much else I could do


gone back to 0505 all good now something not right with 0802 just run cinebench 1675 asus need to get the next one right


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> gone back to 0505 all good now something not right with 0802 just run cinebench 1675 asus need to get the next one right


someone put 0505 bios link on here


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcb064*
> 
> So running these settings now with a Vcore of 1.415 and cpu-z shows my multiplier drop to x30 when under a prime95 small test. Temps are mid 70s. what would cause the multiplier drop?


Without having the P.C in front of me it is hard to say why the multiplier is dropping, here is a guide to overclocking Kaby lake which is basically the same as Coffee lake, it might help you get up to speed with the latest terminology etc http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/ Any reason why you are using Prime95 instead of Realbench or OCCT, X264 etc? What is the batch number of your CPU? A well known overclocker 8pack has mentioned on another forum recently that the better CPU's are getting harder to find, another company called silicon lottery have also stated that in the past the best CPU's seem to be the ones that were manufactured early during a production cycle and towards the end of a production cycle, they have not listed a 5.3Ghz CPU for a while now


----------



## Rowethren

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> someone put 0505 bios link on here


I tried looking for it but couldn't find it... I knew I saw it a few days ago but I too dumb lol


----------



## bass junkie xl

Nice i heard rhose mobos are good ,playing the waiting game now hey well hope it arives for ya soon .
Ya i had the cpu before my other parts so i just delided it with thermal grisly conductnough and reglued it .
With the rockit 88 kit i had for my 7700k. There alright chips from this lot i was hoping for 5 ghz under 1.4v and i it does 1.34v so thatbwas a relief . 5.1 @ 1.38v . Temps arnt that much hoter then my 7700k @ 5 ghz maybee 8c hoter .


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

hero 0505 bios
https://jmone.org/nextcloud/index.php/s/Pkr4xJZrQJPFgUQ


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> hero 0505 bios
> https://jmone.org/nextcloud/index.php/s/Pkr4xJZrQJPFgUQ


Thanks, just to confirm that is for the non wifi version right?


----------



## gammagoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> I
> I tried looking for it but couldn't find it... I knew I saw it a few days ago but I too dumb lol


POST 776


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> I had 1800x with x370 gaming k7 aorus gigabyte mobo before my 8700k setup.
> 
> I am very happy with gigabyte high end boards. Thats why i choose gaming 7 again.
> 
> I havent tried prime95 small fpp or etc like you but if i do my vrm can reach that temperatures who knows.
> 
> as i mentioned before 1.275v 5ghz llc turbo ia ac/dc loadline 1 47x uncore
> 
> vrm idle 30-35 gaming 40-43 max aida64 stabilty test and occt large data 55~
> 
> I only use my computer for game. After pass 1 hour occt i dont do any stability test anymore.
> I am stable on all of games too.
> all fine XD


I tried some more testing and my results are pretty good. Realbench stress test at 4.8ghz and 1.25 Vcore gave me max CPU temp of 77 and VRM MOS reading was 58, which is much better and in line with what it should be at. I can run Realbench fine at 5.0ghz at 1.28 Vcore but get instant errors in Prime95 28.10 small ffp. Setting Vcore to 1.29 and OC of 4.9 is fine in Prime95 but my CPU goes up to 93 degrees which isn't cool obviously.

So I'm staying put for now at 4.8ghz w/ 1.25 Vcore which was stable for an hour in Prime95 28.10 small ffp and everything I've thrown at it. My feeling has always been if it isn't stable in Prime95 small ffp, it isn't stable. Could be flawed logic on my part, I know.

I'm fairly optimistic that my CPU would do well with a delid considering all seems well at 4.9ghz @ 1.29 Vcore. But in reality I won't notice any difference at all between 4.8 and 5.0 (which would be my target), so probably won't do it. Thanks for your input, appreciate it.


----------



## truth hurts

running my 8700k at 5.2ghz 1.4v can go 5.3 at that voltage too but not 100% stable is ok for a few benches. was running 80 degress in prime 95 before delid and is now like 70 at a higher frequency while using a h80i. overclocking with asus hero board is great can get 3800 cl15 from 3200 cl14 mems.


----------



## Scotty99

About to put my PC together with a cooler from a g4560, wish me luck lol.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> How did you set ac/dc loadline to 1? I can only select performance, turbo, and extreme.


in INTERNAL VR SETTINGS there are ia ac /dc loadline set as 0

set them 1


----------



## skyhawk21

Good luck, use a little t of thermal grease!! And keep fan on maximum and set it good and it should work temporarily. Just do not run prime anything using that..

It should handle cinebench runs and real bench and maybe aida 64.

By the way new AIDA64 out that detects z370 board and all cores on 8 series processors for stress testing. You just got to go into settings to show all cores..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> About to put my PC together with a cooler from a g4560, wish me luck lol.


----------



## skyhawk21

From my understanding, messing with this on gigabyte board is only when using built in adaptive voltage settings. If you set voltage to manual modes, you need to use external loadline calibration settings as this internal one is voided.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> in INTERNAL VR SETTINGS there are ia ac /dc loadline set as 0
> 
> set them 1


----------



## Scotty99

Oh for sure, im also gonna use some kryonaut thermal paste and im not touching any bios settings til my actual cooler arrives lol.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhawk21*
> 
> From my understanding, messing with this on gigabyte board is only when using built in adaptive voltage settings. If you set voltage to manual modes, you need to use external loadline calibration settings as this internal one is voided.


If i dont set internal ac/dc loadline 1 in bios

hwinfo64 read VID as 1.4ish with this setting vid 1.245 underload 1.265v

Btw I use LLC Turbo

I dont know wthats difference between ia ac/dc loadline 0-1

only I can see if its 0 VID ~1.4
if its 1 VID 1.245 underload 1.265

My vcore for 5ghz 1.275 underload 1.265 as vid


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ldt*
> 
> My I5 - 8600k pair with The Asrock Z370 Extreme 4,


Looks like a golden chip for such low volts at that speed.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> LOL, you know what, I always have just used FMA3 on the newer versions of P95 to do stability testing. I will adjust the appropriate file within the P95 folder. My Vcore is set to 1.25 in my BIOS so I don't think I destroyed anything. I will adjust this ASAP, thanks for pointing this out, I'm an idiot.


You're not an idiot. Just no need to do FMA3 testing. AVX is already intensive enough. If you can pass 1344k in place FFT AVX nothing will crash your PC.


----------



## Leethal

Okay so this is after reapplying thermal paste and reseating the 212 evo.

4.8Ghz 1.260v
idle of 32c and max load of 75c

https://valid.x86.fr/k1kiu0


----------



## Rowethren

Thanks for the assistance with the older BIOS, installed in and put my setting to what they were before which was stable at 8GB ram in Realbench but couldn't do the full 16GB and now 16GB works fine. Going to try lowering voltage tomorrow as well to reduce temps with my silent system (fans at 450RPM) which got to a max of 66°C (delided)

Begs the questions though, why the hell did they release new BIOS which was worse... And then more irritatingly remove the links for the older more stable ones, Derr


----------



## truth hurts

that's golden for sure 1.28v for 5.2, what can you hit with 1.4v?


----------



## encrypted11

I don't think there's anything funky going on with 0802. You should at least be able to replicate your 0505 results.

That 0802 was an overhaul in the BIOS defaults/auto settings, after the MCE cheating debacle from board vendors alongside with tweaked XMP flag cleanups (formerly pegged to MCE by default Z270 and earlier).

If you're not getting numbers within the margin of error, you may be over relying on Auto settings.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> I don't think there's anything funky going on with 0802. You should at least be able to replicate your 0505 results.
> 
> That 0802 was an overhaul in the BIOS defaults/auto settings, after the MCE cheating debacle from board vendors alongside with tweaked XMP flag cleanups (formerly pegged to MCE by default Z270 and earlier).
> 
> If you're not getting numbers within the margin of error, you may be over relying on Auto settings.


I have hardly any of the main voltages on auto so for me I don't think that can be the reason. I mean I am talking about a difference of 16GB Realbench crashing in 5 minutes on 0802 compared to 16GB Realbench 1 hour runs passing several times with 505.

Seems like a big and consistent difference to me.


----------



## encrypted11

Maybe if you brought your issue to the Asus Z370 thread more people with similar UEFIs will be able to help you with the issue.









But a bios dump in .txt would most certainly help enclosed in a spoiler.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Maybe if you brought your issue to the Asus Z370 thread more people with similar UEFIs will be able to help you with the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But a bios dump in .txt would most certainly help enclosed in a spoiler.


Well it is running completely fine on 505 so I am just going to wait till the next release that shows improvement. I am also by no means the only person saying there are problems with 802 there are other forums with people having the same issues as well.


----------



## CavaHUN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Okay so this is after reapplying thermal paste and reseating the 212 evo.
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.260v
> idle of 32c and max load of 75c
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/k1kiu0


Mine here: https://valid.x86.fr/m4u673


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CavaHUN*
> 
> Mine here: https://valid.x86.fr/m4u673


Nice man


----------



## Zyrou

Hey again.

I would like as about ram overclocking with 8700k

i have kit 3600 cl16 16 16 36 kit

i can boot 3600 cl15 15 15 35 , 4000mhz cl 17 17 17 38 without any problem

but i cant boot my pc with 3200 cl 14 14 14 34

what can cause this issue or should i increase any voltage?

I was using this kit on my Ryzen setup with 3200 cl14 but with 8700k i cant!.


----------



## votum

Hmm. I need to look into OC my 8700k.

It hasn't broken 50 degrees since I got it, and it is mining when I'm not playing.


----------



## Leethal

Anyone know of a good guide for a gigabyte Z370? that bios is so different then ASUS


----------



## gammagoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Anyone know of a good guide for a gigabyte Z370? that bios is so different then ASUS


https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z370-overclocking-coffee-lake/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1640228/aorus-z370-5ghz-oc-guide


----------



## truth hurts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> Hey again.
> 
> I would like as about ram overclocking with 8700k
> 
> i have kit 3600 cl16 16 16 36 kit
> 
> i can boot 3600 cl15 15 15 35 , 4000mhz cl 17 17 17 38 without any problem
> 
> but i cant boot my pc with 3200 cl 14 14 14 34
> 
> what can cause this issue or should i increase any voltage?
> 
> I was using this kit on my Ryzen setup with 3200 cl14 but with 8700k i cant!.


use 1.45v, can be just the change in motherboard and imc, I am using my flare x ram from ryzen and could only get 3600 on that but now can hit 3866 cl15


----------



## Milamber

I am very new to this architecture, this overclock runs stable for over 2 hours but is the voltage too high?

https://valid.x86.fr/stx894

Edit: I think the temp is too high though when under 100% load, using a Kraken X61

Does anyone have a google MSI Overclock guide?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I am very new to this architecture, this overclock runs stable for over 2 hours but is the voltage too high?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/stx894
> 
> Edit: I think the temp is too high though when under 100% load, using a Kraken X61
> 
> Does anyone have a google MSI Overclock guide?


Voltage is fine







you can use up to 1.425V 24/7 just keep temps under control.


----------



## eeeven

Is anyone else having issues with AVX and non AVX Clocks during Gaming?
Heres a example of what i am experiencing while gaming (look at the CPU Clocks).
Im running ASUS MX Hero with 0802. Bios Settings: non AVX Turbo 5200Mhz and AVX Offset of "1" (5100 Mhz)

First a was not sure if it has to do with the AVX Offset, but when i put the AVX Offset to 4, it will jump between 5200 and 4800.
So its really ther AVX Offset.

Why is the CPU switching between AVX and non AVX. There is no AVX App running in the background (at least i think so).
no streaming, no record. Just NV ShadowPlay, but that doesnt use AVX.


----------



## Milamber

Does 8700K support AVX?


----------



## eeeven

it does!


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedHawk*
> 
> 85° is too high ... you must lower temp...
> Try with LLC 4 ... if is ok ... try LLC 3..
> With LLC3 I'm runing 4.800 @ 1,240+0,020 for 11h 29m (x265 enconding with 88% CPU/Thread) with medium CPU Temp Package of 65°


Depends with what stresstest,with realbench, yes it can be that hot
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eeeven*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with AVX and non AVX Clocks during Gaming?
> Heres a example of what i am experiencing while gaming (look at the CPU Clocks).
> Im running ASUS MX Hero with 0802. Bios Settings: non AVX Turbo 5200Mhz and AVX Offset of "1" (5100 Mhz)
> 
> First a was not sure if it has to do with the AVX Offset, but when i put the AVX Offset to 4, it will jump between 5200 and 4800.
> So its really ther AVX Offset.
> 
> Why is the CPU switching between AVX and non AVX. There is no AVX App running in the background (at least i think so).
> no streaming, no record. Just NV ShadowPlay, but that doesnt use AVX.


I have the same with an Asrock extreme 4,,when gaming, I have AVX offset on


----------



## winter2

You should know some game engines stared using some AVX instructions so you should not use AVX offset nowdays


----------



## Milamber

Excuse my ignorance so AVX is best disabled in the BIOS?


----------



## freaky35

when you want to have full cpu power yes


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winter2*
> 
> You should know some game engines stared using some AVX instructions so you should not use AVX offset nowdays


Never saw any until now. AVX is a powerful part of the cpu instruction set to deal with massive vector data. Is arguable more complex to use it than multithreading, and usage is much more restrictive. Its good when dealing with image processing and numbers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eeeven*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues with AVX and non AVX Clocks during Gaming?
> Heres a example of what i am experiencing while gaming (look at the CPU Clocks).
> Im running ASUS MX Hero with 0802. Bios Settings: non AVX Turbo 5200Mhz and AVX Offset of "1" (5100 Mhz)
> 
> First a was not sure if it has to do with the AVX Offset, but when i put the AVX Offset to 4, it will jump between 5200 and 4800.
> So its really ther AVX Offset.
> 
> Why is the CPU switching between AVX and non AVX. There is no AVX App running in the background (at least i think so).
> no streaming, no record. Just NV ShadowPlay, but that doesnt use AVX.


Dunno, i was getting same issue, more people are reporting the same, could be a bug in intel microcode.
As it seen, Bios/UEFI just set a flag on cpu that says how much offset it wants, but the cpu microcode actually does the trick.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Does 8700K support AVX?


If i remember well, since Haskwell (4th generation) intel core cpus have AVX instructions
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance so AVX is best disabled in the BIOS?


See top reply. Some people are reporting AVX bugs on offset. You can use an offset or not, it will not make much difference in real usage.
AFAIK there is no way to disable AVX, its part of the instruction set of the cpu, you need to disable it on operating system, but its not really necessary.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I am very new to this architecture, this overclock runs stable for over 2 hours but is the voltage too high?
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/stx894
> 
> Edit: I think the temp is too high though when under 100% load, using a Kraken X61
> 
> Does anyone have a google MSI Overclock guide?


Your voltage is ok, its manual or auto? For 4.7-4.8, i bet you can run it with even less. 8700K seen to be a further refined version of kaby, it runs very high frequencies on small voltage.

There is a guide by D8bauer using Asus. Its kinda of quick and cheap way to go straight to 5ghz, after that you can tune.


----------



## postem

Okay, so quick and dirty benchmark, OCCT + 1 hour realbench.
Delidded.
8700K 5.0 ghz, 1.35v LLC 5 on Asus Maximus Hero.
cache 44x
DDR4 3600 tridenz CL 16. 1.35v.

VCCIO 1.256v
VCSSA: 1.26v
Avx offset 0

Managed to run 5.1ghz on 1.36v for a good time on occt until error. I bet this chip can stay stable on 5.1 on 1.37 or 1.39v or higher llc.
Even on Prime95 AVX, amb temperature 24C, package stay below 75C.

Im not planning in going much further on cpu speed, im going to try raising uncore and tight or increase ram frequencies. With 35C avg on summer here its a worthless battle to keep cooling the cpu.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Okay so this is after reapplying thermal paste and reseating the 212 evo.
> 
> 4.8Ghz 1.260v
> idle of 32c and max load of 75c
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/k1kiu0


Man you are a bolder one running this chip on evo, its delidded or you live in siberia to be able to cool this on evo?


----------



## Milamber

Thanks for the replies.

With my vcore its set to fixed, I dont know how to use offset! Are there any other voltages that I can change from Auto that will reduce my CPU temps?

Also, if I use the windows overclocking tools that come with my motherboard and make changes to my voltage etc does that only take effect in Windows, or does it actually hardcode the settings in the BIOS as well?


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Man you are a bolder one running this chip on evo, its delidded or you live in siberia to be able to cool this on evo?


So yeah i'm on a 212 EVO and it is not delidded and i live in NY









i was able to drop the vcore to 1.248

temps are now 40-44c idle and max load is 75-85c

Is this okay? i have C-States off so it doesn't down clock reason for the increased temps.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> With my vcore its set to fixed, I dont know how to use offset! Are there any other voltages that I can change from Auto that will reduce my CPU temps?
> 
> Also, if I use the windows overclocking tools that come with my motherboard and make changes to my voltage etc does that only take effect in Windows, or does it actually hardcode the settings in the BIOS as well?


What board are you using? As a rule of thumb, i always do hardware change from UEFI/Bios, not even to mention bios update.
Usually these programs run like crap and have all sorts of issues.

You can do real time changes and see results with more consistency on Windows, if you wanna try this route, with Intel Xtreme tunning utility.
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-

Anyway, i still encourage you do hardware changes in BIOS, its better first, because you will need to reset and post after a change; 2) like said these windows programs usually carried their own troubles. If you are new to overclocking, take your time, play safe, with safe voltages and safe temperatures. Read a lot, study what every component and setting do and what it affects.

Apart from vcore, on z370 you mainly have 2 other voltages: VCCIO and VCCSA. These 2 voltages (along with the DRAM voltage) are basically responsible to keep your DRAM and Memory controller stable on high frequency DDR.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> So yeah i'm on a 212 EVO and it is not delidded and i live in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to drop the vcore to 1.248
> 
> temps are now 40-44c idle and max load is 75-85c
> 
> Is this okay? i have C-States off so it doesn't down clock reason for the increased temps.


You temps looks fine, especially under this cooler. Did you used any stress test to reach these temps?
About CStates, i think its better you leave it the way its by default, there is no need to change, as the cpu will only go to lower c states if you dont have load or if you are away from computer. Cstates basically regulate low power states, like sleep and deep sleep. It SHOULD not affect in any way the stability of your clock under load. If you are under load and your multiplier is being dropped, check on bios if the max current is set to auto and set it to a high value, so there is no current limit.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> What board are you using? As a rule of thumb, i always do hardware change from UEFI/Bios, not even to mention bios update.
> Usually these programs run like crap and have all sorts of issues.
> 
> You can do real time changes and see results with more consistency on Windows, if you wanna try this route, with Intel Xtreme tunning utility.
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-
> 
> Anyway, i still encourage you do hardware changes in BIOS, its better first, because you will need to reset and post after a change; 2) like said these windows programs usually carried their own troubles. If you are new to overclocking, take your time, play safe, with safe voltages and safe temperatures. Read a lot, study what every component and setting do and what it affects.
> 
> Apart from vcore, on z370 you mainly have 2 other voltages: VCCIO and VCCSA. These 2 voltages (along with the DRAM voltage) are basically responsible to keep your DRAM and Memory controller stable on high frequency DDR.
> You temps looks fine, especially under this cooler. Did you used any stress test to reach these temps?
> About CStates, i think its better you leave it the way its by default, there is no need to change, as the cpu will only go to lower c states if you dont have load or if you are away from computer. Cstates basically regulate low power states, like sleep and deep sleep. It SHOULD not affect in any way the stability of your clock under load. If you are under load and your multiplier is being dropped, check on bios if the max current is set to auto and set it to a high value, so there is no current limit.


you recommend a AIO cooler?

custom loop is too much money and i never did anything like that


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> you recommend a AIO cooler?
> 
> custom loop is too much money and i never did anything like that


Im currently using an H110i, it keeps 5.0ghz pretty cool, but my chip is delidded too.
If you plan to keep your chip running 5+ ghz, a evo will not be able to cope with the heat. If you plan to stick with all core turbo @ 4.7 ghz is possible but you need to test, it should probably stay under 120W.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Im currently using an H110i, it keeps 5.0ghz pretty cool, but my chip is delidded too.
> If you plan to keep your chip running 5+ ghz, a evo will not be able to cope with the heat. If you plan to stick with all core turbo @ 4.7 ghz is possible but you need to test, it should probably stay under 120W.


i'm running 4.8Ghz when i tried 5ghz at 1.280v it didnt even boot to windows


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> i'm running 4.8Ghz when i tried 5ghz at 1.280v it didnt even boot to windows


Yes voltage is too low. Well i guess you can manage to run your rig on evo, but considering you already have top notch hardware, i suggest an AIO. Its pretty easy to install, and it doesnt come with the heavy weight of the best air coolers. I was a firm adept of air coolers until i was needing a so big to keep my temps under control i give up.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> What board are you using? As a rule of thumb, i always do hardware change from UEFI/Bios, not even to mention bios update.
> Usually these programs run like crap and have all sorts of issues.
> 
> You can do real time changes and see results with more consistency on Windows, if you wanna try this route, with Intel Xtreme tunning utility.
> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-
> 
> Anyway, i still encourage you do hardware changes in BIOS, its better first, because you will need to reset and post after a change; 2) like said these windows programs usually carried their own troubles. If you are new to overclocking, take your time, play safe, with safe voltages and safe temperatures. Read a lot, study what every component and setting do and what it affects.
> 
> Apart from vcore, on z370 you mainly have 2 other voltages: VCCIO and VCCSA. These 2 voltages (along with the DRAM voltage) are basically responsible to keep your DRAM and Memory controller stable on high frequency DDR.
> You temps looks fine, especially under this cooler. Did you used any stress test to reach these temps?
> About CStates, i think its better you leave it the way its by default, there is no need to change, as the cpu will only go to lower c states if you dont have load or if you are away from computer. Cstates basically regulate low power states, like sleep and deep sleep. It SHOULD not affect in any way the stability of your clock under load. If you are under load and your multiplier is being dropped, check on bios if the max current is set to auto and set it to a high value, so there is no current limit.


Thanks for the reply, I am using this: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC

And I have this pump: https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x61

I wasn't sure what voltages in BIOS I should tinker with to lower from the 'auto' setting.

EDIT: Here are my current settings: 4.8ghz @ 1.22v *https://valid.x86.fr/4758k9*


----------



## santos256

Could maybe someone with a good and delided 8700k, an Asus mobo and a custom water loop do me a favor please? I'm trying to figure out if something went wrong on delidding my cpu.

It would be great if someone could set 4.9ghz, LLC 6 (of the 7 stages) and a vcore of 1.37v (under load, mine needs about 1.44 volt in Bios for that). And then run prime95 small FFT without avx for a couple minutes and tell me the temperature of the highest core (and water temp).


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Man you are a bolder one running this chip on evo, its delidded or you live in siberia to be able to cool this on evo?
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah i'm on a 212 EVO and it is not delidded and i live in NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was able to drop the vcore to 1.248
> 
> temps are now 40-44c idle and max load is 75-85c
> 
> Is this okay? i have C-States off so it doesn't down clock reason for the increased temps.
Click to expand...

Cool I have a Hyper 212 EVO and going to upgrade to coffee lake. What do you have the processor clocked at?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *santos256*
> 
> Could maybe someone with a good and delided 8700k, an Asus mobo and a custom water loop do me a favor please? I'm trying to figure out if something went wrong on delidding my cpu.
> 
> It would be great if someone could set 4.9ghz, LLC 6 (of the 7 stages) and a vcore of 1.37v (under load, mine needs about 1.44 volt in Bios for that). And then run prime95 small FFT without avx for a couple minutes and tell me the temperature of the highest core (and water temp).


Give me three weeks and I'll test. I'm only waiting on my CPU now..


----------



## foxlite

Anyone else getting higher single core thermals on core 3 under load? It’s not drastic or a worrying temp for that matter, about +2c above my other core max temps, under load it hits around 71-72c on AIDA64 stress.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Cool I have a Hyper 212 EVO and going to upgrade to coffee lake. What do you have the processor clocked at?


4.8Ghz


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Anyone else getting higher single core thermals on core 3 under load? It's not drastic or a worrying temp for that matter, about +2c above my other core max temps, under load it hits around 71-72c on AIDA64 stress.


Yup weird right. Thought core 1 should be hotter


----------



## glnn_23

Running my 8700k in an Asrock Gaming itx/ac. Seems to do ok and now using the newer beta bios.

Cannot fine tune vdimm, vccsa or vccio like on Asus ROG boards.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Running my 8700k in an Asrock Gaming itx/ac. Seems to do ok and now using the newer beta bios.
> 
> Cannot fine tune vdimm, vccsa or vccio like on Asus ROG boards.


Isn't vdimm, sa, io under the voltage configuration tab? PLL voltages are exposed as well.
Though SA/IO voltages can only be adjusted in 50mV increments while they're 25mV on Maximus boards.

The memory subtimings are in the DRAM configuration tab.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Cool I have a Hyper 212 EVO and going to upgrade to coffee lake. What do you have the processor clocked at?
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8Ghz
Click to expand...

What do you use for load to get your temperatures?


----------



## glnn_23

encrypted11 the problem seems to be I can set ram voltage 1.4v or 1.45v but not any voltage in between like 1.43v for example. Also setting 1.4v gives me 1.44v according to software monitoring.

For vccio and vsa I am limited to 1.2v.


----------



## encrypted11

I haven't pushed SA/IO beyond 1.15V so I couldn't tell if there's a limitation.

Maybe you can request for BIOS P1.40 (with ME 11.8.50.3425, same CPU microcode) from the ASRock Technical Support Department to check if it fixes anything, they'll probably respond the next working day.
There seem to be some LLC (stability with the load line) improvements mostly with L1-L2.

P1.40 is likely the upcoming production BIOS that's currently under evaluation.


----------



## glnn_23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> I haven't pushed SA/IO beyond 1.15V so I couldn't tell if there's a limitation.
> 
> Maybe you can request for BIOS P1.40 (with ME 11.8.50.3425, same CPU microcode) from the ASRock Technical Support Department to check if it fixes anything, they'll probably respond the next working day.
> There seem to be some LLC (stability with the load line) improvements mostly with L1-L2.
> 
> P1.40 is likely the upcoming production BIOS that's currently under evaluation.


Thanks for the info.
LLC 1 seems to work best for me as volts in software are pretty much the same as set in bios


----------



## eeeven

2000 on Ram no Problem for 24/7
And Coffee Lake really dont need high IO/SA for high RAM Clocks.
VCCIO: 1,050
VCCSA: 1,125


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eeeven*
> 
> 2000 on Ram no Problem for 24/7
> And Coffee Lake really dont need high IO/SA for high RAM Clocks.
> VCCIO: 1,050
> VCCSA: 1,125


4000mem is not high, it's normal









Try 4400mhz, then you may turn up the juice on vccio and vccsa







₩


----------



## truth hurts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eeeven*
> 
> 2000 on Ram no Problem for 24/7
> And Coffee Lake really dont need high IO/SA for high RAM Clocks.
> VCCIO: 1,050
> VCCSA: 1,125


2t ? and your latency is very high mem speed isnt everything


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth hurts*
> 
> 2t ? and your latency is very high mem speed isnt everything


Very high?









My 8700k setup:


----------



## Nevercholt

My result: https://valid.x86.fr/rk4llv

Cant seem to push it to 5 Ghz (not delidded). This 4.9 Ghz is only stable in stress tests with 1.36 Vcore so.... Any tips to reach 5 Ghz? I am using an H100i cooler and I am using the MSI Z370 SLI Plus Motherboard


----------



## foxlite

M
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> Yup weird right. Thought core 1 should be hotter


u first few benches I was worried I missed so ring on my relid but It's haven't been a problem after pushing it, seems to like 5.1ghz right now @ 1.375, 5.2ghz isn't a problem except I need to push to 1.43volts.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truth hurts*
> 
> 2t ? and your latency is very high mem speed isnt everything


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Very high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8700k setup:


my setup here too

1t or 2t? which one is good daily use ? gaming/surfing etc.


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> my setup here too
> 
> 1t or 2t? which one is good daily use ? gaming/surfing etc.


Yeah memory speed has impacted my oc on my chipset, I've gotten better benches at different timings, the cpu package is pretty reactive to memory at its top clocks. Ive found the most stability with 2t but I'm still learning how to time and oc my ram. Research followed by trial and error, best part of attaining that golden zone for ram and cpu.


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What do you use for load to get your temperatures?


I used a few benching programs


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> I used a few benching programs


Passmark, Memtest86, and AIDA64 are all fairly good for mem testing


----------



## Leethal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Passmark, Memtest86, and AIDA64 are all fairly good for mem testing


what about cpu?


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> 8700k is here... looks like a "newer" batch L733C404. Also at the end I've decided to go with Taichi mobo. Hopefully I will be able to put it together by end of this week. Thanks everyone for listening to my whining and stupid questions.


Just a quick update.

I got easily stable 4.9Ghz at 1.3V (max temp 86C) I quickly tried 5ghz, but at 1.34 I was reaching +91C and I stopped it, I was getting WHE errors when doing realbench.
I will continue this once I get CPU delided. I'm still waiting to receive thermal liquid metal paste :-(...

For Anyone interested I used following settings.
mobo Taichi bios v1.20
CPU Ratio = 49
Cache Ratio = 44
LLC = 1
Fixed Voltage = 1.3V
DRAM V = 1.36V
VCCIO = 1.16V
VCCSA = 1.2V
RAM - stock speed 3200 CAS14
All C-States Enabled

BTW... is there any benefit o/c RAM from 3200 CAS14? If there is what speed should I try?


----------



## freaky35

VCCIO wand VCCSA are on The high side, put SA down to about 1.050 and IO to 0.95, and try again, temps wil be alot lower...


----------



## Leethal

random but is the jump from 2400 to 3000 RAM worth it?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> random but is the jump from 2400 to 3000 RAM worth it?


6% to 8% improvements in some games. From 2133 speed ram.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Very high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8700k setup:


What ram kit are you running and what's your DRAM V/VCCIO/VCCSA？ thanks


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> VCCIO wand VCCSA are on The high side, put SA down to about 1.050 and IO to 0.95, and try again, temps wil be alot lower...


Thanks ... I shaved off 2C now I get about 84C max on my 4.9Ghz o/c

For Anyone interested I used following settings.
mobo Taichi bios v1.20
CPU Ratio = 49
Cache Ratio = 44
LLC = 1
Fixed Voltage = 1.3V
DRAM V = 1.36V 1.35V
VCCIO = 1.16V 1.05V
VCCSA = 1.2V 0.95V
RAM - stock speed 3200 CAS14
All C-States Enabled

my ram 3200cas14 runs at 14-14-14-34-480-2T @ 1.35V

Any suggestion to what (if beneficial should I try to o/c my memory including DRAM V)? Thanks in advance.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> random but is the jump from 2400 to 3000 RAM worth it?


Yes, if tou play with a high refresh screen, if its is 4K or 60hz , then no.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Thanks ... I shaved off 2C now I get about 84C max on my 4.9Ghz o/c
> 
> What stresstest are you using?
> 
> For Anyone interested I used following settings.
> mobo Taichi bios v1.20
> CPU Ratio = 49
> Cache Ratio = 44
> LLC = 1
> Fixed Voltage = 1.3V
> DRAM V = 1.36V 1.35V
> VCCIO = 1.16V 1.05V
> VCCSA = 1.2V 0.95V
> RAM - stock speed 3200 CAS14
> All C-States Enabled
> 
> my ram 3200cas14 runs at 14-14-14-34-480-2T @ 1.35V
> 
> Any suggestion to what (if beneficial should I try to o/c my memory including DRAM V)? Thanks in advance.


Also if It is out, download The new bios, my 4 extreme was to agressive with LLC 1,

I had way to high temps, but 1.30 solved that. Voltage is still stable, but less temp spikes, when stresstest it


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> Also if It is out, download The new bios, my 4 extreme was to agressiee with LLC 1,
> 
> I had way to high temps, but 1.30 solved that. Voltage is still stable, but less temp spikes, when stresstest it


Thank you... I will wait for Taichi 1.30 to come out.

Just to make sure your was?
Z370 Extreme4
1.30
11/30/2017
1.Update Intel ME 11.8.50.3425.
2.Enhance CPU performance.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Thank you... I will wait for Taichi 1.30 to come out.
> 
> Just to make sure your was?
> Z370 Extreme4
> 1.30
> 11/30/2017
> 1.Update Intel ME 11.8.50.3425.
> 2.Enhance CPU performance.


jep that's right


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Bought a binned 5.4 ghz CPU.. Price is 40% over MSRP 8700K, but none is in stock.. Is that a crazy decision? It's ofcourse delidded.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Bought a binned 5.4 ghz CPU.. Price is 40% over MSRP 8700K, but none is in stock.. Is that a crazy decision? It's ofcourse delidded.


Wait .. what ? A binned 5.4 ?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Wait .. what ? A binned 5.4 ?


Yes. Will get it on Friday I guess. Is that crazy more? 40% more than MSRP considering the binning and it's been delidded (and re-sealed)?

Bought some second-hand 4266 mhz CL19 memory as well.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Thanks ... I shaved off 2C now I get about 84C max on my 4.9Ghz o/c
> 
> For Anyone interested I used following settings.
> mobo Taichi bios v1.20
> CPU Ratio = 49
> Cache Ratio = 44
> LLC = 1
> Fixed Voltage = 1.3V
> DRAM V = 1.36V 1.35V
> *VCCIO = 1.16V 1.05V
> VCCSA = 1.2V 0.95V*
> RAM - stock speed 3200 CAS14
> All C-States Enabled
> 
> my ram 3200cas14 runs at 14-14-14-34-480-2T @ 1.35V
> 
> Any suggestion to what (if beneficial should I try to o/c my memory including DRAM V)? Thanks in advance.


Thanks for that, so are these voltages that I've highlighted considered default? The reason I ask is because I want to lower my temps and those are set to Auto in my BIOS.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yes. Will get it on Friday I guess. Is that crazy more? 40% more than MSRP considering the binning and it's been delidded (and re-sealed)?
> 
> Bought some second-hand 4266 mhz CL19 memory as well.


I mean ... 40% over MSRP is nothing for a stable 5.4GHz considering the fact the max SL/caseking/ocuk offer is 5.2/5.3


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> I mean ... 40% over MSRP is nothing for a stable 5.4GHz considering the fact the max SL/caseking/ocuk offer is 5.2/5.3


Well see how good it will be, but I reckon I can do 5.2 ghz at a very decent voltage, but then again. If it only can do 5.2 og 5.3 completely stable with sane voltages, it's still a decent buy.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Yeah, I'd say that's an OK deal, considering it's probably a top 1% chip to even be able to do 5.4, how good of a deal depends on the Vcore it needs though.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> Yeah, I'd say that's an OK deal, considering it's probably a top 1% chip to even be able to do 5.4, how good of a deal depends on the Vcore it needs though.


It can do 5 ghz stable at around 1.220V or so I believe. So probably around 1.425-1.450V for 5.4 ghz. We'll see.

I'd be happy with 5.2 ghz at 1.350V.


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

5 GHz fully stable @ 1.22v is insane, forget 1%, that's more like top 0.1%... Not sure I'd run it at 5.4 if it needs > 1.4v though, not long term at least, although I have to admit it'd be fun to bench.
Anyways, good luck with it


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> 5 GHz fully stable @ 1.22v is insane, forget 1%, that's more like top 0.1%... Not sure I'd run it at 5.4 if it needs > 1.4v though, not long term at least, although I have to admit it'd be fun to bench.
> Anyways, good luck with it


Thanks! I'd try to keep it below 1.3V! :-D


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leethal*
> 
> what about cpu?


Prime 95, AIDA64, cinebench, there are a ton of different cpu benches out there, check the threads


----------



## truth hurts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nizzen*
> 
> Very high?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 8700k setup:


high yes

aida3900.PNG 189k .PNG file


----------



## truth hurts




----------



## donarthur

i just run on 5.0GHz, i think if you can ture off the setting. is cant be move on


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> jep that's right


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Thank you... I will wait for Taichi 1.30 to come out.
> 
> Just to make sure your was?
> Z370 Extreme4
> 1.30
> 11/30/2017
> 1.Update Intel ME 11.8.50.3425.
> 2.Enhance CPU performance.


Someone posted this question on Asrock forums, and I added some info. It seems Taichi was already updated with the IME and other enhancements. I will wait for their confirmation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Thanks for that, so are these voltages that I've highlighted considered default? The reason I ask is because I want to lower my temps and those are set to Auto in my BIOS.


I dunno, perhaps check what your auto is giving you in windows.


----------



## marik123

I just received my 8700k last night as well, delid with razor blade, replace with CLU and installed it to my Asrock Z370 Extreme4 board and boot into windows 5ghz 3600mhz CL15 RAM with 1.325v manual voltage (prime95 stable for 1 minute but didn't test it further to confirm). I didn't have much time to play with it last night as it was getting really late. I will continue to work on it tonight and see if I can get my system stable and hopefully can push the ram to 4000mhz+.

What do you guys recommend for the voltage if I want to have my samsung b-die (gskill 3200 CL14 16gb) to run at 4000mhz+? I'm currently have it running at 3600mhz 15-15-15-35 2T 1.4v 100% stable.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I just received my 8700k last night as well, delid with razor blade, replace with CLU and installed it to my Asrock Z370 Extreme4 board and boot into windows 5ghz 3600mhz CL15 RAM with 1.325v manual voltage (prime95 stable for 1 minute but didn't test it further to confirm). I didn't have much time to play with it last night as it was getting really late. I will continue to work on it tonight and see if I can get my system stable and hopefully can push the ram to 4000mhz+.
> 
> What do you guys recommend for the voltage if I want to have my samsung b-die (gskill 3200 CL14 16gb) to run at 4000mhz+? I'm currently have it running at 3600mhz 15-15-15-35 2T 1.4v 100% stable.


hahah I have the same ram as well. I also run it at 3600 cl15 1.4v. What's your VCCIO set at? I need 1.2 to run 3600 at cl15. I did boot and run some test with 4000 cl18 at 1.4v but it's not stable at all.

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/779901-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL14-F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW this thread might has some useful info


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I just received my 8700k last night as well, delid with razor blade, replace with CLU and installed it to my Asrock Z370 Extreme4 board and boot into windows 5ghz 3600mhz CL15 RAM with 1.325v manual voltage (prime95 stable for 1 minute but didn't test it further to confirm). I didn't have much time to play with it last night as it was getting really late. I will continue to work on it tonight and see if I can get my system stable and hopefully can push the ram to 4000mhz+.
> 
> What do you guys recommend for the voltage if I want to have my samsung b-die (gskill 3200 CL14 16gb) to run at 4000mhz+? I'm currently have it running at 3600mhz 15-15-15-35 2T 1.4v 100% stable.


Considering both sets of DDR4 I have, both stock rated at 3200 I'm wondering why you set the voltage so low to begin with? Both my kits came stock @ 1.35v, (one set is TridentZ), what is the stock voltage listed on the ram? 1 min of prime isn't really a benchmark for stability. Run it through some games, some rendering and regular tasking for more than a min. I don't generally call anything stable until I have exhausted my testing in as many different scenarios and applications I can. Different frequencies and voltages will have different effects on the CPU as well. Just some things to consider. I can boot and use certain applications at a max oc at 3700, but is unstable in certain applications over 3500mhz, and only found those instabilities through a lot of testing and different timings. No set is going to be the same as everyone else, again "silicon lottery" applies here as well.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Considering both sets of DDR4 I have, both stock rated at 3200 I'm wondering why you set the voltage so low to begin with? Both my kits came stock @ 1.35v, (one set is TridentZ), what is the stock voltage listed on the ram? 1 min of prime isn't really a benchmark for stability. Run it through some games, some rendering and regular tasking for more than a min. I don't generally call anything stable until I have exhausted my testing in as many different scenarios and applications I can. Different frequencies and voltages will have different effects on the CPU as well. Just some things to consider. I can boot and use certain applications at a max oc at 3700, but is unstable in certain applications over 3500mhz, and only found those instabilities through a lot of testing and different timings. No set is going to be the same as everyone else, again "silicon lottery" applies here as well.


Sorry for the confusion. What I meant was 5Ghz 8700k @ 1.325v manual mode. My RAM is running at 1.4v 3600mhz CL15 mode. Back when I had my old Gigabyte Z170 Ultra gaming board (7700K @ 5ghz delid 1.38v), 3600mhz is the highest I can run without crashing in windows. I can run memtest86 3733 @ CL16, 3866 @ CL16 all day long, but crash as soon as I get into windows. Even with VCCIO/VSSA increased to 1.3v, still 3600mhz is the best I can get stable in windows.

@ dbq5anlxj: I think VCCIO is for cache only (correct me if I'm wrong) and only VSSA (System Agent) is for memory controller. When I had my old Gigabyte Z170 board, I set my VCCIO to 1.125v and VSSA to 1.2v to maintain 100% stable 3600mhz RAM CL15 (1.4v). I have to go home tonight and look at my VCCIO/VSSA setting on my Z370 board (didn't remember what I set it to, but it was lower than 1.1v). I didn't had much time to play with it last night as it was getting late.







4000mhz RAM doesn't work on my board either with 1.4v 19-21-21-40 2T, so I think I may need to increase my VSSA little bit more. I'll go home tonight do more testing and get back to you.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

@marik123 thanks for the reply. Looking forward to hear back fromm you.


----------



## Scotty99

Is the asus 5ghz bios profile fixed volts or do clocks/volts come up and down? Might use that as a baseline when my cooler finally arrives.


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> hahah I have the same ram as well. I also run it at 3600 cl15 1.4v. What's your VCCIO set at? I need 1.2 to run 3600 at cl15. I did boot and run some test with 4000 cl18 at 1.4v but it's not stable at all.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/779901-G-Skill-Trident-Z-2x8GB-DDR4-3200-CL14-F4-3200C14D-16GTZKW this thread might has some useful info


I have tridentz kit but 3600cl16 one.

I was runnig this kit on my ryzen setup as 3200 cl14 14 14 34

not I am runnig it with 8700k 3600 cl 15 15 15 35 1.38v vccio 1.050 vccsa 1.15

I have tried it as 4000mhz 17 17 17 37 it worked as well(was stale in games pubg/destiny2 /lol havent tried any bench).But I am not sure i gain any fps in games if i compare it to 3600 cl15

I saw some people they run this kit as 4000mhz cl16 but i havent tried

so what u think which is good?

3200 cl13/14? 3600 cl15? or 4000 cl17 atleast. or 16 if you can


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> I have tridentz kit but 3600cl16 one.
> 
> I was runnig this kit on my ryzen setup as 3200 cl14 14 14 34
> 
> not I am runnig it with 8700k 3600 cl 15 15 15 35 1.38v vccio 1.050 vccsa 1.15
> 
> I have tried it as 4000mhz 17 17 17 37 it worked as well(was stale in games pubg/destiny2 /lol havent tried any bench).But I am not sure i gain any fps in games if i compare it to 3600 cl15
> 
> I saw some people they run this kit as 4000mhz cl16 but i havent tried
> 
> so what u think which is good?
> 
> 3200 cl13/14? 3600 cl15? or 4000 cl17 atleast. or 16 if you can


I don't really know to be honest. I only did some bechmark test. From all the thread and video I seen so far, there is only little fps gain for most of the game. I would say 4000 cl16 is definitely better then 3600 cl15. I can run 4000 cl18 1.4v in games but can't even get 1 pass in memtest86. I recommend run some stability test first.


----------



## royalkilla408

Hey everyone,

I'm running an Asrock z370 ITX AC Gaming motherboard with my 8700k. What LLC is recommended for Asrock boards for overclocking? I set mine to Level 3 instead of Level 5. Would that be good/safe for the board and chip? Thanks!


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> . I can run 4000 cl18 1.4v in games but can't even get 1 pass in memtest86. I recommend run some stability test first.


is memtest paid stabilty test ? if its not can you let me know download adress


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm running an Asrock z370 ITX AC Gaming motherboard with my 8700k. What LLC is recommended for Asrock boards for overclocking? I set mine to Level 3 instead of Level 5. Would that be good/safe for the board and chip? Thanks!


LLC 3-5 are garbage for overclocking. You're looking at 1 or 2 ideally. LLC1 is between a typical maximus board's LLC5-6. But do monitor your VCore behaviour and make the necessary adjustments.

If you indicate you're having vdroop issues to ASRock tech support they'll give you a production BIOS P1.40 that's currently under QA.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> @marik123 thanks for the reply. Looking forward to hear back fromm you.


I'm at home right now and I increased my VCCIO to 1.1v from 1.05v, and VSSA from 1.15v to 1.2v, now running 4133mhz RAM 1.4v 17-17-17-37 2T. Seems to be OK as I'm typing this message. I'm going to run some gaming benchmark and stress test to confirm stability.









Edit 1: Half hour in games, so far so good








Edit 2: Never mind crashed at 40 minutes, time to give more tweaks.







Keeping everything the same except RAM to 1.425v.
Edit 3: Ram 1.425v not good enough, tried memtest86 no errors, now adding VCCIO to 1.125v and keeping VSSA at 1.2v.
Edit 4: I didn't have much time further to test this tonight, played games for half hour and no crash yet, will do more testing tomorrow night.


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> LLC 3-5 are garbage for overclocking. You're looking at 1 or 2 ideally. LLC1 is between a typical maximus board's LLC5-6. But do monitor your VCore behaviour and make the necessary adjustments.
> 
> If you indicate you're having vdroop issues to ASRock tech support they'll give you a production BIOS P1.40 that's currently under QA.


Thank you! I'll try those LLC settings. I haven't seen any issues yet but I'm running my 8700K at 5.2GHz (purchased at SL) and it's running stable for me it seems. Tested OCCT CPU test for like 10 hours without error (fell asleep lol). Temps were good too (under 80 degrees) with 1.4v CPU core.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

Just got my 8700k/Strix-F today.
The 8700k isn't delidded yet so it's a little toasty, I can manage [email protected] with a CPU package of 89c.
Delid will be happening in January, got a local guy going to do it for me.

I've been working with LLC 6, anything lower introduces too much vdroop.
For 1.31v I end up with 1.29v idle and 1.28v under load.

Here's hwinfo64 after I run Realbench 2.44 (no AVX in that version).


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I'm at home right now and I increased my VCCIO to 1.1v from 1.05v, and VSSA from 1.15v to 1.2v, now running 4133mhz RAM 1.4v 17-17-17-37 2T. Seems to be OK as I'm typing this message. I'm going to run some gaming benchmark and stress test to confirm stability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: Half hour in games, so far so good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 2: Never mind crashed at 40 minutes, time to give more tweaks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping everything the same except RAM to 1.425v.
> Edit 3: Ram 1.425v not good enough, tried memtest86 no errors, now adding VCCIO to 1.125v and keeping VSSA at 1.2v.
> Edit 4: I didn't have much time further to test this tonight, played games for half hour and no crash yet, will do more testing tomorrow night.


keep it up hahahah


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm running an Asrock z370 ITX AC Gaming motherboard with my 8700k. What LLC is recommended for Asrock boards for overclocking? I set mine to Level 3 instead of Level 5. Would that be good/safe for the board and chip? Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> LLC 3-5 are garbage for overclocking. You're looking at 1 or 2 ideally. LLC1 is between a typical maximus board's LLC5-6. But do monitor your VCore behaviour and make the necessary adjustments.
> 
> If you indicate you're having vdroop issues to ASRock tech support they'll give you a production BIOS P1.40 that's currently under QA.


FYI.. .The P1.40 has been posted.

Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming-ITX/ac 1.40 12/5/2017

1.Update Intel ME 11.8.50.3425.
2.Update Microcode
3.Enhance CPU performance.
4.Enable Intel SGX


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Sorry for the confusion. What I meant was 5Ghz 8700k @ 1.325v manual mode. My RAM is running at 1.4v 3600mhz CL15 mode. Back when I had my old Gigabyte Z170 Ultra gaming board (7700K @ 5ghz delid 1.38v), 3600mhz is the highest I can run without crashing in windows. I can run memtest86 3733 @ CL16, 3866 @ CL16 all day long, but crash as soon as I get into windows. Even with VCCIO/VSSA increased to 1.3v, still 3600mhz is the best I can get stable in windows.
> 
> @ dbq5anlxj: I think VCCIO is for cache only (correct me if I'm wrong) and only VSSA (System Agent) is for memory controller. When I had my old Gigabyte Z170 board, I set my VCCIO to 1.125v and VSSA to 1.2v to maintain 100% stable 3600mhz RAM CL15 (1.4v). I have to go home tonight and look at my VCCIO/VSSA setting on my Z370 board (didn't remember what I set it to, but it was lower than 1.1v). I didn't had much time to play with it last night as it was getting late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4000mhz RAM doesn't work on my board either with 1.4v 19-21-21-40 2T, so I think I may need to increase my VSSA little bit more. I'll go home tonight do more testing and get back to you.


Right on interested to see the results, I've been battling instability at different timings, bios is set up a little differently on my Asus board but similar settings still apply. I need to look into vicious/vssa as well, busy with finals and work until end of next week, will run some more benches when I can as well. Still learning the RAM oc world so finding the right stable max related to my 8700k is an interesting learning experience. Right now I'm most stable at 3500mhz 16-16-36 but still notice some frame issues related to gpu drops, occurs randomly and when I change my timing and drop down to 3400mhz it's solid. New issue I've never encountered...


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> It can do 5 ghz stable at around 1.220V or so I believe. So probably around 1.425-1.450V for 5.4 ghz. We'll see.
> 
> I'd be happy with 5.2 ghz at 1.350V.


So do I. Current 8700k is 1.35v on 5ghz so a very average chip. According to the SL binnings it would be probably called 5.1 or 5.2, they were using a very high voltage to bin it, 1.4v for 5.0 if I remember correctly so the 8700k they sell binned as 4.9 are probably the crappiest of ties.


----------



## postem

People just a question how much uncore/cache frequency are you hitting? I'm not interested so much in going down further 5.1 and beyond but I want to drive uncore near as possible to 50x. Do it need a lot of voltage to stabilize too?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> People just a question how much uncore/cache frequency are you hitting? I'm not interested so much in going down further 5.1 and beyond but I want to drive uncore near as possible to 50x. Do it need a lot of voltage to stabilize too?


I personally lowered mine to 44 as it has basically no effect on gaming and it allows me to reduce my vcore a fair bit maintaining 50x on the cores.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Right on interested to see the results, I've been battling instability at different timings, bios is set up a little differently on my Asus board but similar settings still apply. I need to look into vicious/vssa as well, busy with finals and work until end of next week, will run some more benches when I can as well. Still learning the RAM oc world so finding the right stable max related to my 8700k is an interesting learning experience. Right now I'm most stable at 3500mhz 16-16-36 but still notice some frame issues related to gpu drops, occurs randomly and when I change my timing and drop down to 3400mhz it's solid. New issue I've never encountered...


I also notice that too as well based on what you described. It's not really GPU drops, but more like lower fps with higher speed RAM. I think it's possible that sometimes when the CPU speed or RAM speed is way too fast, the FPS drops. For example I can play Aion and get 120fps in a certain area with my old 6700k @ 4.8ghz and 16GB DDR4 3600RAM CL15 1.4v (Same RAM I'm using), then when I switched to 7700K (which I got it for free upgrade as gift from my 6700K), o/c to 5Ghz @ 1.38v with same RAM 3600mhz CL15 1.4v, then at that certain area my FPS drop down to 100fps. If I drop my 7700K multiplier back down to 49x, then the FPS will stay at 125+. Now for the same scenario where I got my 8700K o/c to 5Ghz with RAM 4133mhz CL17 1.4v, FPS drop down to 85. I'm not sure if this is only specific for one game that I play, but other games like Starcraft 2, GTA5, Hitman and Rise Of Tomb Raider all shows either no difference in fps or little gain. I would also use maxxmem or AIDA64 to test for memory speed and timing bandwidth when you do RAM overclocking. With my old Z170 motherboard, 3600mhz CL15 is the fastest amoung, 3200 @ CL14, 3333 @ CL14, 3466 @ CL15, 3733 @ CL16 *(not stable and much lower bandwidth).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> So do I. Current 8700k is 1.35v on 5ghz so a very average chip. According to the SL binnings it would be probably called 5.1 or 5.2, they were using a very high voltage to bin it, 1.4v for 5.0 if I remember correctly so the 8700k they sell binned as 4.9 are probably the crappiest of ties.


I'm happy to stay 1.35v on 5ghz chip. I really don't see the benefit of pushing it to 5.1 to 5.2 with additional voltage added on top unless you have a really nice motherboard with strong VRM. They get to get hot when you push the voltage up. I remember back in 2004 I had my Asus P5P800SE (3 phase VRM board with no VRM cooling) pair with a Pentium 4 506 (2.66ghz non-HT single core CPU 84w TDP), and I overclocked that beast from 2.66ghz to 4.0ghz (50% increase, just like the Celeron 300A o/c 450 days







) with voltage from 1.3v to 1.525v. The CPU is cooled by a full copper heatsink Thermaltake CL-P0024 with Vantec Stealth 92mm fan. One month later I get system random reboot without any warning and I couldn't figure out why until I took apart the system and found out that my motherboard turned dark brown, especially the VRM area. Ever since that incident, I try not to push my overclock too high to avoid burning out motherboards and also try to avoid high TDP CPU.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> People just a question how much uncore/cache frequency are you hitting? I'm not interested so much in going down further 5.1 and beyond but I want to drive uncore near as possible to 50x. Do it need a lot of voltage to stabilize too?


I really can't tell you what voltage you need to make uncore stable at 5ghz, but they don't benefit as much as core frequency does. I would start with VCCIO at 1.2v and see if that's stable. If not, then try to add more voltage on top. I left mine at 4300mhz (default).


----------



## Rowethren

Just out of interest I am running Realbench to dial in minimum voltage. What would be the shortest time you would run for a rough voltage stability? I was aiming for 30 minutes as really this is way more intensive than anything I actually use my PC for and I don't really want to sit around for hours with my PC testing as I want to pew pew









EDIT: After playing around it seems that the best I can get on my VCore is 1.328/1.344 depending on if it is AVX or not. Even on max AVX load on Realbench my temperatures only maxed out at 67 degrees which I am pretty happy with (ambient of 17 degrees). After 15 minutes of idle I am back down to 23 degrees CPU and 18 degrees GPU... Can't argue with that having loads of radiator surface area is great


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I also notice that too as well based on what you described. It's not really GPU drops, but more like lower fps with higher speed RAM. I think it's possible that sometimes when the CPU speed or RAM speed is way too fast, the FPS drops. For example I can play Aion and get 120fps in a certain area with my old 6700k @ 4.8ghz and 16GB DDR4 3600RAM CL15 1.4v (Same RAM I'm using), then when I switched to 7700K (which I got it for free upgrade as gift from my 6700K), o/c to 5Ghz @ 1.38v with same RAM 3600mhz CL15 1.4v, then at that certain area my FPS drop down to 100fps. If I drop my 7700K multiplier back down to 49x, then the FPS will stay at 125+. Now for the same scenario where I got my 8700K o/c to 5Ghz with RAM 4133mhz CL17 1.4v, FPS drop down to 85. I'm not sure if this is only specific for one game that I play, but other games like Starcraft 2, GTA5, Hitman and Rise Of Tomb Raider all shows either no difference in fps or little gain. I would also use maxxmem or AIDA64 to test for memory speed and timing bandwidth when you do RAM overclocking. With my old Z170 motherboard, 3600mhz CL15 is the fastest amoung, 3200 @ CL14, 3333 @ CL14, 3466 @ CL15, 3733 @ CL16 *(not stable and much lower bandwidth).
> I'm happy to stay 1.35v on 5ghz chip. I really don't see the benefit of pushing it to 5.1 to 5.2 with additional voltage added on top unless you have a really nice motherboard with strong VRM. They get to get hot when you push the voltage up. I remember back in 2004 I had my Asus P5P800SE (3 phase VRM board with no VRM cooling) pair with a Pentium 4 506 (2.66ghz non-HT single core CPU 84w TDP), and I overclocked that beast from 2.66ghz to 4.0ghz (50% increase, just like the Celeron 300A o/c 450 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) with voltage from 1.3v to 1.525v. The CPU is cooled by a full copper heatsink Thermaltake CL-P0024 with Vantec Stealth 92mm fan. One month later I get system random reboot without any warning and I couldn't figure out why until I took apart the system and found out that my motherboard turned dark brown, especially the VRM area. Ever since that incident, I try not to push my overclock too high to avoid burning out motherboards and also try to avoid high TDP CPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really can't tell you what voltage you need to make uncore stable at 5ghz, but they don't benefit as much as core frequency does. I would start with VCCIO at 1.2v and see if that's stable. If not, then try to add more voltage on top. I left mine at 4300mhz (default).


So I actually wanted to test the frame drop issue, and I agree it's definitely a frame rate issue, however I had msi afterburner running on my second panel monitoring what was happening, so at 3600mhz I was actually loosing frames so bad It would crash the game, so played with timings and MHz and tested everything again while monitoring. Again instability but this time I could see the actual gpu usage drop to 0 at the time of the frame drop, at 3500mhz and stock timings same issue just a little less consistent in occurance but enough to be annoying. While still suspecting the ram I wondered about my overclock as well and dropped that on my CPU with no real changes. Dropped the ram now to 3400mhz, at 1.35v (also applied and tested stock voltage at higher MHz) and I have no frame drops or gpu usage drops. Part of me wonders as well how much impact the sli is having overall on the list of things to keep checking, but at the same time I think I just need to keep tuning and testing until I find a happy medium. Honestly I might be there for now, not doing much rendering until my schedule dies down a bit. I'm currently set at x47 on my cpu cache, dropped from 5.1 to 5.0 and removed the negative AVX altogether. Running that at 1.35volts which I'm happy with considering my delid, I don't really break 60c unless I push it at 100% loads on AIDA64 for a while(a lot of runs thrown at it for over 5-10 hits plus), even then it struggles to push over 72c except for core three which likes to move to 74-75c under that load. Have also been monitoring the MOBO temps and at max load hot spots were reading 42-44c max and drop 5-8c when I push the fan curves to performance. I feel like these temps are way within normal limits. I did back the oc off from 5.2 because it was only stable above 1.42volts which I didn't want to run all the time, just wanted to have that warm fuzzy feeling of a satisfying stable bench at a frankly insane overclock on a kabylake chipset. I know there are some mean performers but I'm happy with the chip I ended up with. My 6700k was an overall disappointment and hated anything over 4.1Ghz.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

After 18 hours the build is done, love the new carbon look.

Starting some mild ocing.
xmp 4000mhz ram,
5ghz cpu @ 1.310v
LLC set to 6 and Power % at 130%

Now if i can just figure out how to play with the ring ratio on the board.


----------



## j o e

Intel 8700k
Corsair h100i-v2
G.skill Trident Z 16GB 3200
Asus ROG STRIX Z370-H GAMING
1080GTX founders edition
EVGA 750 Watt PSU

stable @ 5ghz -3 avx offset
4.4ghz cache (havent played with it yet)
prime small fft stable


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> So I actually wanted to test the frame drop issue, and I agree it's definitely a frame rate issue, however I had msi afterburner running on my second panel monitoring what was happening, so at 3600mhz I was actually loosing frames so bad It would crash the game, so played with timings and MHz and tested everything again while monitoring. Again instability but this time I could see the actual gpu usage drop to 0 at the time of the frame drop, at 3500mhz and stock timings same issue just a little less consistent in occurance but enough to be annoying. While still suspecting the ram I wondered about my overclock as well and dropped that on my CPU with no real changes. Dropped the ram now to 3400mhz, at 1.35v (also applied and tested stock voltage at higher MHz) and I have no frame drops or gpu usage drops. Part of me wonders as well how much impact the sli is having overall on the list of things to keep checking, but at the same time I think I just need to keep tuning and testing until I find a happy medium. Honestly I might be there for now, not doing much rendering until my schedule dies down a bit. I'm currently set at x47 on my cpu cache, dropped from 5.1 to 5.0 and removed the negative AVX altogether. Running that at 1.35volts which I'm happy with considering my delid, I don't really break 60c unless I push it at 100% loads on AIDA64 for a while(a lot of runs thrown at it for over 5-10 hits plus), even then it struggles to push over 72c except for core three which likes to move to 74-75c under that load. Have also been monitoring the MOBO temps and at max load hot spots were reading 42-44c max and drop 5-8c when I push the fan curves to performance. I feel like these temps are way within normal limits. I did back the oc off from 5.2 because it was only stable above 1.42volts which I didn't want to run all the time, just wanted to have that warm fuzzy feeling of a satisfying stable bench at a frankly insane overclock on a kabylake chipset. I know there are some mean performers but I'm happy with the chip I ended up with. My 6700k was an overall disappointment and hated anything over 4.1Ghz.


What is your current VCCIO and VSSA voltage? Do you have 16GB 2 DIMM or do you have 32GB 4 DIMM and what motherboard do you have for your 8700k set up?


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> What is your current VCCIO and VSSA voltage? Do you have 16GB 2 DIMM or do you have 32GB 4 DIMM and what motherboard do you have for your 8700k set up?


Running an Asus ROG Maximus X Hero board, have 2 DIMM sets both 4x4, a 32GB set of TridentZ and a 16gb set of Corsair Dominator Platinum. So far I've had better luck changing timings and general overhead on the Corsair, the TridentZ hated timing changes even at its "rated" 3200mhz, the Corsair is also a 3200mhz set. My current vccio is at 1.232v and my vssa is at 1.272v


----------



## royalkilla408

Hello all,

I have a question. I am running my 8700K on the Asrock Z370 AC Gaming ITX board at 5 GHz. I just updated to the latest BIOS as well 1.40. When I'm running RealBench and I do the benchmark Heavy Multitasking my CPU throttles big time from 5GHz to 4.5GHz. My CPU voltage is 1.37 and my LLC is Level 1.

Thanks.

Edit: Just tried running it with LLC Level 2 and it didn't throttle. Hmmmm....


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Running an Asus ROG Maximus X Hero board, have 2 DIMM sets both 4x4, a 32GB set of TridentZ and a 16gb set of Corsair Dominator Platinum. So far I've had better luck changing timings and general overhead on the Corsair, the TridentZ hated timing changes even at its "rated" 3200mhz, the Corsair is also a 3200mhz set. My current vccio is at 1.232v and my vssa is at 1.272v


I think the reason why you can't run higher RAM speed is because you have 4 DIMM populated. I remember tomshardware show the same old motherboard I have Gigabyte Z170 Ultra Gaming will run 3600mhz on 2 DIMM and down to 3100mhz with 4 DIMM. If you try to only leave 2 DIMM in the slot, it's very likely you will able to hit higher frequency as 4 DIMM stress more on the IMC.


----------



## amd7674

So the best I could get with my pre-delided CPU was [email protected] vcore in BIOS.

mobo Asrock Taichi (farichild mosfets) bios v1.20
8700k (L733C404) not delided (yet) I'm hopping to do it this coming weekend.
CPU Ratio = 49
Cache Ratio = 44
LLC = 1
Fixed Voltage = 1.3V
DRAM V = 1.35V
VCCIO = 1.05V
VCCSA = 0.95V
All C-States Enabled

DRAM:
3200 14-14-14-34-480-2T @ 1.35V

The hotest part of the mosfet heatsink was it heatpipe joining both sides, the temp I measured
with my new IR term gun was 54.5C. (Realbench 30 minutes & prime95-small-FFTs 30 minutes).
AlphaC (thx







) recommended to check temps on the back of the board (if my HAF 922 CPU cuttout will allow it) so I might redo the test again.


----------



## rt123

NVM


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I have a question. I am running my 8700K on the Asrock Z370 AC Gaming ITX board at 5 GHz. I just updated to the latest BIOS as well 1.40. When I'm running RealBench and I do the benchmark Heavy Multitasking my CPU throttles big time from 5GHz to 4.5GHz. My CPU voltage is 1.37 and my LLC is Level 1.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Just tried running it with LLC Level 2 and it didn't throttle. Hmmmm....


How your temps/thermals when using LLC=1? Maybe have HWINFO64 running in the background, it should give you some clue. Did you get stable 4.9Ghz prior to doing 5Ghz? My no-delided CPU won't do 5Ghz as I'm hitting thermal wall


----------



## royalkilla408

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> How your temps/thermals when using LLC=1? Maybe have HWINFO64 running in the background, it should give you some clue. Did you get stable 4.9Ghz prior to doing 5Ghz? My no-delided CPU won't do 5Ghz as I'm hitting thermal wall


Thermals were fine before. My voltage was set at 1.37 v in BIOS but with Level 1 LLC it hit 4.1 or so.

My 8700k was bought from Silicon Lottery and it's the 5.2GHz version. I got it to work at that speed now with LLC Level 2. CPU core at 1.425v and AVX -2 like SL recommended. The actual voltage is about 1.38 or so when stress testing. Did an hour of OCCT CPU test and Real Bench. Passed both and temps were low 80 degrees. I'm guessing something about Level 1 was throddling on this motherboard because it doesn't do that anymore during any of my test.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Running an Asus ROG Maximus X Hero board, have 2 DIMM sets both 4x4, a 32GB set of TridentZ and a 16gb set of Corsair Dominator Platinum. So far I've had better luck changing timings and general overhead on the Corsair, the TridentZ hated timing changes even at its "rated" 3200mhz, the Corsair is also a 3200mhz set. My current vccio is at 1.232v and my vssa is at 1.272v


Currently I have 2 DIMM 2x8GB Gskill Trident 3200 CL14 1.35v RAM o/c to 4133mhz 17-17-17-38 2T 375 1.425v. I have my VCCIO set to 1.125v and VSSA to 1.2v in BIOS. The hwmonitor integrated within BIOS shows VCCIO = 1.16v and VSSA = 1.224v. I think I will stop here as my board only have QVL memory list to 4200mhz. I really don't feel like pushing my hardware to the limit as going from 3600mhz CL15 to 4133mhz CL17 yield less than 8% gain. So you may want to try with 2 DIMM and see if you can hit 4000+ speed.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> keep it up hahahah


Once I get my VCCIO to 1.125v, game stable now, no more crash, going to do more stress testing tonight.









Edit 1: Below are pictures of my current PC.
Edit 2: I just ran 2 hours of games last night, 100% stable no crash.


----------



## Taint3dBulge

Whats the norm for a overclock for the ring ratio? Got it stable at 46x 47x on occt tests it haults after 15 min. On the asus apex im not seeing how to up the voltage to it. Its locked with the cpu voltage.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *royalkilla408*
> 
> Thermals were fine before. My voltage was set at 1.37 v in BIOS but with Level 1 LLC it hit 4.1 or so.
> 
> My 8700k was bought from Silicon Lottery and it's the 5.2GHz version. I got it to work at that speed now with LLC Level 2. CPU core at 1.425v and AVX -2 like SL recommended. The actual voltage is about 1.38 or so when stress testing. Did an hour of OCCT CPU test and Real Bench. Passed both and temps were low 80 degrees. I'm guessing something about Level 1 was throddling on this motherboard because it doesn't do that anymore during any of my test.


Be carefull with LLC 1 and that high voltage, you give a lot of current too The cpu. LLC1 is still agressive.

It would be a waste If tou burn up that great cpu.


----------



## Milamber

When under 100% load, my temps and voltages are as follows:

Can someone tell me if this is good/bad and what I should lower on the volts?


----------



## freaky35

Voltage is perfect?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> Voltage is perfect?


Thanks, this is 4.8Ghz


----------



## bustie

I've got an 8700k @4.8ghz at 1.25V. However I cannot for the life of me get 5Ghz stable, even at 1.4V. Does anyone have suggestions, or did I just get a bad chip?

Cheers

Edit: Running z370 Taichi LLC1, RAM at 3200 CL16 XMP, delidded, so temps are not a problem


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustie*
> 
> I've got an 8700k @4.8ghz at 1.25V. However I cannot for the life of me get 5Ghz stable, even at 1.4V. Does anyone have suggestions, or did I just get a bad chip?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Edit: Running z370 Taichi LLC1, RAM at 3200 CL16 XMP, delidded, so temps are not a problem


Did you try 4.9Ghz?... I have unlided 8700k with Taichi and I cannot get to 5Ghz myself. Only can do [email protected] before hitting thermal wall.

Did you unable power/current limits in the bios? Make sure you are using the latest 1.20v bios.

There is good youtube video giving you quick rundown on o/c on Taichi mobo.

How are you failing at 5Ghz? Maybe some more experience users can help you.


----------



## bustie

I have the power limits at max.and no power saving on. I crash after an hour on p95 26.6, 4.9 is okay at 1.31v. Kinda sad I can't hit 5 not gonna lie!


----------



## RustySpoons

I can get my 8700K up to 5.1GHz stable < 1.4V, I'm running it currently at 5.0GHz with 0 AVX offset and RAM @ 3200MHz,
I will try OC the ram a bit.

Currently 5GHz on a D14, Temps are 70-75 running a benchmark, @ 1.325v, will wind it back a bit as It seems stable at 1.3 or slightly below.

Annoying thing is I can't seem to hit 5.2GHz reliably, too scared to crank it up past 1.4v

Here is my CPU-Z validation:
https://valid.x86.fr/548b5v


----------



## Wonnebju

8700k - @5,2 - 1,4V - Avx=2 - cache=44
on air - cooled by nh d15
paired with 16gb @3600 18-19-19-39
on asus z370-f gaming

just ran this: https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/23798281?

(btw not delided)


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustie*
> 
> I've got an 8700k @4.8ghz at 1.25V. However I cannot for the life of me get 5Ghz stable, even at 1.4V. Does anyone have suggestions, or did I just get a bad chip?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Edit: Running z370 Taichi LLC1, RAM at 3200 CL16 XMP, delidded, so temps are not a problem


Ok, so you are actually booting into Windows and clocks read 4.8 or clocks read 5.0 and you are getting instability? Several bios on default are capping current limit to tdp.

If you have the clocks but are unstable where are you getting instability? Bsods or specific test like prime?

If you are getting instability on tests, try getting your ram to lowest jedec value is available, like 2133. Chances are your vccio and vccsa are inducing ram instability. Rule of thumb always lower your ram to check max could frequency. Once stable you know it's okay to check ram.

I had this issue on kaby on z170 asrock. Changed to 3400 ram, until I upped both voltages I was getting errors on occt.on my asrock k6 xmp didn't auto raised vccio and vccsa, it was a fairy low 1.1 1.08. once I started oc the 7700k ram induced instability.


----------



## bustie

I can boot into windows at 5ghz, 1.392v. I blue screen on various stress tests after about an hour. You're right, it's probably a ram issue. Will try adjusting VCCIO/VCCSA.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustie*
> 
> I have the power limits at max.and no power saving on. I crash after an hour on p95 26.6, 4.9 is okay at 1.31v. Kinda sad I can't hit 5 not gonna lie!


As I said to other try first with ram at minimum frequency. For average chips it seen 1.35-1.37 seen avg vcore for 60-70% chips. According to silicon lottery all 8700k reach 4.9 stable with 1.4v


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustie*
> 
> I can boot into windows at 5ghz, 1.392v. I blue screen on various stress tests after about an hour. You're right, it's probably a ram issue. Will try adjusting VCCIO/VCCSA.


Just try at whatever lower/stock ram speed is avaliable and try running.
On my Asus x Hero the bios autoset vccio/sa around 1.25/1.28 far more than i usually do.

Until you really start to push higher frequencies on all cores, the IMC seen to handle itself with RAM around 3000-3400 mhz with very low vccsa and vccio voltages. It was a shock to me when on 7700K i got 5C higher temperature with full XMP and voltages than 2400mhz.


----------



## encrypted11

The Coffee Lake IMC is rated for JEDEC DDR4-2666MHz X 4.

IO and SA are defaulting with 0.95V and 1.05V + a 5% max. I found no problems cold booting SR Bdies 8GB x2 (Slot A2/B2) DDR4-3200MHz cold booting at stock SA/IO. I would expect <=10% overvolt on SA/IO to run regular XMP-3200 4 DIMMs that pass GSAT.

It's probably an aggressive cache overclock, core overclock at the voltage point or a combination of both.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustie*
> 
> I can boot into windows at 5ghz, 1.392v. I blue screen on various stress tests after about an hour. You're right, it's probably a ram issue. Will try adjusting VCCIO/VCCSA.


If you put your ram back to 2133mhz without xmp profile, something like 16-16-16-36 1.35v, do you still get blue screens?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> The Coffee Lake IMC is rated for JEDEC DDR4-2666MHz X 4.
> 
> IO and SA are defaulting with 0.95V and 1.05V + a 5% max. I found no problems cold booting SR Bdies 8GB x2 (Slot A2/B2) DDR4-3200MHz cold booting at stock SA/IO. I would expect <=10% overvolt on SA/IO to run regular XMP-3200 4 DIMMs that pass GSAT.
> 
> It's probably an aggressive cache overclock, core overclock at the voltage point or a combination of both.


I have my VCCIO at 1.125v in BIOS (1.15v in BIOS monitor), VSSA = 1.2v in BIOS (1.224v in BIOS monitor), is this safe?


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bustie*
> 
> I've got an 8700k @4.8ghz at 1.25V. However I cannot for the life of me get 5Ghz stable, even at 1.4V. Does anyone have suggestions, or did I just get a bad chip?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Edit: Running z370 Taichi LLC1, RAM at 3200 CL16 XMP, delidded, so temps are not a problem


Very strange to see this issue, especially saying you can get 4.8 at 1.25. All I can add is that my Taichi has the ability to power mine above 5ghz so I don't think it would be your motherboard. Like others have said, clock back the ram, and see if you can get it up there more. There is a good Asrock OC guide for an 8700k on the site that I referenced and achieved my 5.0+ OC. Link is below.

ocn-labs-intel-coffee-lake-system-build-overclocking-guide-by-jeffrey-edson


----------



## skyhawk21

Time for a PSU upgrade!









Reason being you want more wattage to handle powerful CPU and graphic card with overclock on everything, that psu probably doesn't even hit 80 percent bronze meaning your only getting 350-400 max wattage and with heavy load voltages will drop and it won't be efficient from the wall. If it's not maxing out, your close!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> Currently I have 2 DIMM 2x8GB Gskill Trident 3200 CL14 1.35v RAM o/c to 4133mhz 17-17-17-38 2T 375 1.425v. I have my VCCIO set to 1.125v and VSSA to 1.2v in BIOS. The hwmonitor integrated within BIOS shows VCCIO = 1.16v and VSSA = 1.224v. I think I will stop here as my board only have QVL memory list to 4200mhz. I really don't feel like pushing my hardware to the limit as going from 3600mhz CL15 to 4133mhz CL17 yield less than 8% gain. So you may want to try with 2 DIMM and see if you can hit 4000+ speed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I get my VCCIO to 1.125v, game stable now, no more crash, going to do more stress testing tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit 1: Below are pictures of my current PC.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

And here I am running a AX1500I..









Fanless at all times though with some extra fancy snacks. ^^


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhawk21*
> 
> Time for a PSU upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason being you want more wattage to handle powerful CPU and graphic card with overclock on everything, that psu probably doesn't even hit 80 percent bronze meaning your only getting 350-400 max wattage and with heavy load voltages will drop and it won't be efficient from the wall. If it's not maxing out, your close!


Looking good! Played with some setting on my 16gb 4x4 set and have had some luck after a few hours of trial and error. Now posting and tested stable at 3600, no frame drops or or any of the other issues I was running into before. CPU at 5.1ghz @ 1.325, timings set to 17-17-38 375, removed the xmp and played with some vccio/vssa and other settings. Thanks for a good baseline, has helped me work out a few kinks. While I'd love to go for a 2x8 set up on my TridentZ I think I'm going to configure a separate mild oc and standard timings on my 4x8 and utilize it as a swap for when I'm rendering. I'm running a Corsair rm850i and it handles both GPUs with my oc settings and all the other bells and whistles just fun, my max load when testing at 5.2ghz was around 450-468w (depending on the testing) from the wall. my latest config on the build


----------



## xSneak

What stress test do you recommend? i've only been using x264 stability test 2.06. I have realbench, but it shows an error in the handbrake log about failing to find a file. XTU doesn't seem to stress enough.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSneak*
> 
> What stress test do you recommend? i've only been using x264 stability test 2.06. I have realbench, but it shows an error in the handbrake log about failing to find a file. XTU doesn't seem to stress enough.


Try OCCT large data sets


----------



## bustie

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> If you put your ram back to 2133mhz without xmp profile, something like 16-16-16-36 1.35v, do you still get blue screens?
> 
> 
> 
> No BSOD's @5Ghz running those settings! Looks like you guys were right with the issue.
Click to expand...


----------



## dante`afk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> I can get my 8700K up to 5.1GHz stable < 1.4V, I'm running it currently at 5.0GHz with 0 AVX offset and RAM @ 3200MHz,
> I will try OC the ram a bit.
> 
> Currently 5GHz on a D14, Temps are 70-75 running a benchmark, @ 1.325v, will wind it back a bit as It seems stable at 1.3 or slightly below.
> 
> Annoying thing is I can't seem to hit 5.2GHz reliably, too scared to crank it up past 1.4v
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation:
> https://valid.x86.fr/548b5v


you are fine even up to 1.45 when temps are fine.

mine isn't too good. 5ghz @ 1.296 and 5.2 with 1.424. I have it at 1.424 now since 3 weeks.


----------



## Cyph3r

My 8700k can't do 5GHz it seems, I got it Cinebench "stable" @ 1.36v but it fails other things instantly. Past 1.37v temperatures are out of control, so I didn't bother.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dante`afk*
> 
> you are fine even up to 1.45 when temps are fine.
> 
> mine isn't too good. 5ghz @ 1.296 and 5.2 with 1.424. I have it at 1.424 now since 3 weeks.


That is better than average! Mine is at 1.328/1.344(AVX) for 5Ghz...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> That is better than average! Mine is at 1.328/1.344(AVX) for 5Ghz...


My chip ran at 5 ghz at 1.220V on a ITX board with poor cooling. Wondering what this can do on a Hero X and under custom water (Heatkiller IV Pro, D5, MO-RA3).


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My chip ran at 5 ghz at 1.220V on a ITX board with poor cooling. Wondering what this can do on a Hero X and under custom water (Heatkiller IV Pro, D5, MO-RA3).


Whilst on the one side I curse you, on the other I never even hit 70 degrees even with Realbench for an hour and to be honest I don't want faster than 5Ghz so I am not really mad


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyhawk21*
> 
> Time for a PSU upgrade!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason being you want more wattage to handle powerful CPU and graphic card with overclock on everything, that psu probably doesn't even hit 80 percent bronze meaning your only getting 350-400 max wattage and with heavy load voltages will drop and it won't be efficient from the wall. If it's not maxing out, your close!


The power supply I have is Corsair CS450M 80 plus gold. According to anandtech's hot chart, I still get really good efficiency at 350-400w load. I know it's not the most ideal power supply for an overclocked 8700k plus gtx1080, and I do plan to replace it with a 80 plus platinum power supply with 550+ in the future.







I got it for $28.50 shipped on ebay, couldn't pass that deal and in fact my old FSP Aurum 400w 80 plus gold can sustain my old 7700K 5Ghz 1.38v, same RAM except at 3600mhz CL15 and same GPU I currently have. So I really don't see any reason why my current 450W won't work.









https://www.anandtech.com/print/9343/the-corsair-cs450m-psu-review


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> The power supply I have is Corsair CS450M 80 plus gold. According to anandtech's hot chart, I still get really good efficiency at 350-400w load. I know it's not the most ideal power supply for an overclocked 8700k plus gtx1080, and I do plan to replace it with a 80 plus platinum power supply with 550+ in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it for $28.50 shipped on ebay, couldn't pass that deal and in fact my old FSP Aurum 400w 80 plus gold can sustain my old 7700K 5Ghz 1.38v, same RAM except at 3600mhz CL15 and same GPU I currently have. So I really don't see any reason why my current 450W won't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.anandtech.com/print/9343/the-corsair-cs450m-psu-review


I have a seasonic gold 850W, for a 8700K + 2 1080Fes. I was almost getting dual 1080tis, fes, which would put me around 800W.
The problem is i dont feel confortable being this near to rated wattage of psu, even being a very solid unit, and its not even about power efficiency, but the wear it can induce in prolonged time leading to some sort of failure in future.

An OC custom 1080 can draw near 220-240W, + around 200w for a heavy 8700K OC. It puts you around your rated wattage with little room for all else. I think the 80% load guideline is the best in terms of thermals, tear and efficiency.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> I have a seasonic gold 850W, for a 8700K + 2 1080Fes. I was almost getting dual 1080tis, fes, which would put me around 800W.
> The problem is i dont feel confortable being this near to rated wattage of psu, even being a very solid unit, and its not even about power efficiency, but the wear it can induce in prolonged time leading to some sort of failure in future.
> 
> An OC custom 1080 can draw near 220-240W, + around 200w for a heavy 8700K OC. It puts you around your rated wattage with little room for all else. I think the 80% load guideline is the best in terms of thermals, tear and efficiency.


In this case if I get 550w 80 plus platinum power supply, I should be good to go right?


----------



## postem

Rougly 200w CPU + 220w GPU + disks/see/fans you should be around 450-500w so yes, but you are always limited if you want to use a more powerful gpu.
Since a 650 psu isn't that much costly over I suggest you go for it.
I still believe 80% to be the best load.


----------



## Nevercholt

I have been looking at this thread for a while now to fine tune my own overclock. I am stuck at 4.8 Ghz on my 8700K @ 1.288v. Anything less and my PC crashes during the Encoding part of the Asus Realbench test and I don't want to use an AVX offset since any game I play triggers it somehow.... For 4.9 Ghz I need a whopping 1.38v to be stable. I don't know what settings to play around with anymore. I disabled XMP, ran my RAM at the stock Jedec speed, decreased the cache ratio to 4 Ghz, played around with different LCC levels but I am not able to get my PC stable with anything less than 1.38v which is way too high IMO... My motherboard is the MSI Z370 SLI Plus. Can anyone recommend me some settings? I have already looked into quite a few so yeah :/ Thanks in advance!


----------



## Rowethren

Have you played with SA/IO voltage at all? Apparently they can help a bit with stability.


----------



## Nevercholt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Have you played with SA/IO voltage at all? Apparently they can help a bit with stability.


Yes I increased those voltages to 1.25 but I still have the same overclock result...


----------



## Nevercholt

I should note that I am able to hit 5 Ghz @ 1.33V stable when I disable Hyperthreading. I dont know if that means anything but still


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevercholt*
> 
> I should note that I am able to hit 5 Ghz @ 1.33V stable when I disable Hyperthreading. I dont know if that means anything but still


That basically turns your processor into a i7 8600K, albeit a much better binned one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevercholt*
> 
> I have been looking at this thread for a while now to fine tune my own overclock. I am stuck at 4.8 Ghz on my 8700K @ 1.288v. Anything less and my PC crashes during the Encoding part of the Asus Realbench test and I don't want to use an AVX offset since any game I play triggers it somehow.... For 4.9 Ghz I need a whopping 1.38v to be stable. I don't know what settings to play around with anymore. I disabled XMP, ran my RAM at the stock Jedec speed, decreased the cache ratio to 4 Ghz, played around with different LCC levels but I am not able to get my PC stable with anything less than 1.38v which is way too high IMO... My motherboard is the MSI Z370 SLI Plus. Can anyone recommend me some settings? I have already looked into quite a few so yeah :/ Thanks in advance!


Okay, so with basics, have you:
* updated bios to latest version ?
* delided cpu ?

If so, what thermals are you getting on your cpu? Also what thermals are you getting on your vrms?

I think its worth nothing Z370 SLI plus have less power phases / vrms than higher models by MSI; even so, according to 8bauer, his chips can reach 5 ghz on any z370 board, so i guess, up to 5 ghz probably all boards can do it, although his cpu is quite good.

It could be an issue related to stable current / higher voltage + worse binned chip at limt frequency. I dont have it here but tom from oc3d posted a video were some mobos cant really go into 5.1 with an average chip while other motherboards manage to do it, and its related to beefier vrms.


----------



## slayer6288

So I am going to upgrade from my x99 5930k system finally. What ram is best for the 8700k? Should I pick up one of those 14-14-14-34 3200mhz kits? Should I go for a 3733mhz kit at 17-19-19-39? Should I go got the 4000 mhz kits? All kits are stupid priced so money is not an object since any 16x2 kit is stupid priced anyways and the 3200mhz kits cost the same as the higher speeds kits. I will be using the Maximus X Hero board. The Apex and Formula don't offer anything extra I should care about right? Oh I will also be buying either the 5.1 or 5.2 ghz binned 8700k from SL in case processor speed that high benefits from faster ram which I think it does kind of right?


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> I can get my 8700K up to 5.1GHz stable < 1.4V, I'm running it currently at 5.0GHz with 0 AVX offset and RAM @ 3200MHz,
> I will try OC the ram a bit.
> 
> Currently 5GHz on a D14, Temps are 70-75 running a benchmark, @ 1.325v, will wind it back a bit as It seems stable at 1.3 or slightly below.
> 
> Annoying thing is I can't seem to hit 5.2GHz reliably, too scared to crank it up past 1.4v
> 
> Here is my CPU-Z validation:
> https://valid.x86.fr/548b5v


Hi RustySpoons, the only DC mode capable fan header is CPU_OPT? I have some Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoons that shipped with PWM enabled but don't PWM well with a number of boards, it seems like moving the fans to CPU_OPT are the only workaround to avoid 100% RPM?


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Hi RustySpoons, the only DC mode capable fan header is CPU_OPT? I have some Nidec Servo Gentle Typhoons that shipped with PWM enabled but don't PWM well with a number of boards, it seems like moving the fans to CPU_OPT are the only workaround to avoid 100% RPM?


I have a D14 SE2011 which is PWM, however I have 4 DC case fans, 2 Noctua and 2 NZXT which the board can control. The majority of the headers support voltage or PWM.


----------



## Nevercholt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> That basically turns your processor into a i7 8600K, albeit a much better binned one.
> Okay, so with basics, have you:
> * updated bios to latest version ?
> * delided cpu ?
> 
> If so, what thermals are you getting on your cpu? Also what thermals are you getting on your vrms?
> 
> I think its worth nothing Z370 SLI plus have less power phases / vrms than higher models by MSI; even so, according to 8bauer, his chips can reach 5 ghz on any z370 board, so i guess, up to 5 ghz probably all boards can do it, although his cpu is quite good.
> 
> It could be an issue related to stable current / higher voltage + worse binned chip at limt frequency. I dont have it here but tom from oc3d posted a video were some mobos cant really go into 5.1 with an average chip while other motherboards manage to do it, and its related to beefier vrms.


First of all, thanks for your reply!
Temps aren't an issue since my hottest core is hitting ~80C in Real Bench (Corsair H100i cooling and not delidded). Don't know how to check VRM temps but I don't think they run too hot since I have read multiple guides on overclocking the 8700K on a Z370 SLI Plus board with higher SA/IO voltages.

I have updated the board to the latest BIOS version available (30 October)


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> Be carefull with LLC 1 and that high voltage, you give a lot of current too The cpu. LLC1 is still agressive.
> 
> It would be a waste If tou burn up that great cpu.


LLC1 on the ITX Fatal1ty is the equivalent to ASUS LLC5.5. LLC2 behaves like ASUS LLC4.5, LLC3 behaves like ASUS LLC 2.5 no idea about the rest.

The LLC on the ATX boards might have a different calibration to those ITX's with 60A Intersils. Even ASRock TSD suggested running LLC1 overclocked when I mentioned I'll be trying out between 1.3-1.4V.


----------



## Nevercholt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> That basically turns your processor into a i7 8600K, albeit a much better binned one.
> Okay, so with basics, have you:
> * updated bios to latest version ?
> * delided cpu ?
> 
> If so, what thermals are you getting on your cpu? Also what thermals are you getting on your vrms?
> 
> I think its worth nothing Z370 SLI plus have less power phases / vrms than higher models by MSI; even so, according to 8bauer, his chips can reach 5 ghz on any z370 board, so i guess, up to 5 ghz probably all boards can do it, although his cpu is quite good.
> 
> It could be an issue related to stable current / higher voltage + worse binned chip at limt frequency. I dont have it here but tom from oc3d posted a video were some mobos cant really go into 5.1 with an average chip while other motherboards manage to do it, and its related to beefier vrms.


I dont think the VRM's run too hot since I can run my CPU at 4.9 Ghz @ 1.38V stable but I don't like that high voltage


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> I have a D14 SE2011 which is PWM, however I have 4 DC case fans, 2 Noctua and 2 NZXT which the board can control. The majority of the headers support voltage or PWM.


I can't seem to find any PWM and DC toggle except for CPU_OPT, do you know where I can find the DC toggle for CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN1 headers?

Thanks for the good info by the way.


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> I can't seem to find any PWM and DC toggle except for CPU_OPT, do you know where I can find the DC toggle for CPU_FAN and CHA_FAN1 headers?
> 
> Thanks for the good info by the way.


Ah sorry thought you meant my Hero X board. My ITX Fatal1ty is as you mention.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> Ah sorry thought you meant my Hero X board. My ITX Fatal1ty is as you mention.


Yup sadly, I guess I might have to daisy chain 3 servo fans to CPU_OPT, CPU_FAN for my d5 pump.

Hoping that'll work


----------



## RustySpoons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Yup sadly, I guess I might have to daisy chain 3 servo fans to CPU_OPT, CPU_FAN for my d5 pump.
> 
> Hoping that'll work


It's an annoyance. I mailed ASRock but they haven't replied. I'm using splitters.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevercholt*
> 
> I dont think the VRM's run too hot since I can run my CPU at 4.9 Ghz @ 1.38V stable but I don't like that high voltage


If as you said you have h100i, check corsair link it already reports all motherboard temperatures, or check hwinfo.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevercholt*
> 
> First of all, thanks for your reply!
> Temps aren't an issue since my hottest core is hitting ~80C in Real Bench (Corsair H100i cooling and not delidded). Don't know how to check VRM temps but I don't think they run too hot since I have read multiple guides on overclocking the 8700K on a Z370 SLI Plus board with higher SA/IO voltages.
> 
> I have updated the board to the latest BIOS version available (30 October)


Ideally you should test the cpu at another board if you have access to another to determine if its a chip or board issue. 80 is high but okay as stress test i think


----------



## Cyph3r

Guys do you think it's worth me buying another 8700K and selling my current one? I think my current one is a duff - I can't do 5GHz it seems, I tried all the way up to 1.37v before temperatures got crazy, and it wasn't even slightly stable getting instant BSODs.

Currently I'm running 4.7GHz @ 1.232v. I've messed around with the IO/SA voltages as well, everywhere from standard ~1v up to 1.35v. Doesn't seem to make a difference so I've left them at 0.95v and 1.050v.

I'm using and XMP 3600MHz profile - again doesn't seem to make a difference if I enable this or not.

What do you guys think? Buy another 8700k? Is there much chance of getting one worse than my current one or am I already at the bottom of the barrel?


----------



## encrypted11

I'm using Noctua Y splitters for my Nemesis GTS 240 intakes, I'm hoping this isn't a hardware limitation with the headers. The servos were running ~2200RPM yesterday..

I'll ping them with my support ticket as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> It's an annoyance. I mailed ASRock but they haven't replied. I'm using splitters.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Guys do you think it's worth me buying another 8700K and selling my current one? I think my current one is a duff - I can't do 5GHz it seems, I tried all the way up to 1.37v before temperatures got crazy, and it wasn't even slightly stable getting instant BSODs.
> 
> Currently I'm running 4.7GHz @ 1.232v. I've messed around with the IO/SA voltages as well, everywhere from standard ~1v up to 1.35v. Doesn't seem to make a difference so I've left them at 0.95v and 1.050v.
> 
> I'm using and XMP 3600MHz profile - again doesn't seem to make a difference if I enable this or not.
> 
> What do you guys think? Buy another 8700k? Is there much chance of getting one worse than my current one or am I already at the bottom of the barrel?


As of 12/01/17, the top 72% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater. 1.40V Vcore
-2 AVX Offset LINK: https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g?variant=224965885964


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> As of 12/01/17, the top 72% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater. 1.40V Vcore
> -2 AVX Offset LINK: https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g?variant=224965885964


Just tried to run 5GHz with 1.4v... Loaded up Prime95 26.6 and pretty much instantly hit 100c and BSOD within 30 secs.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> As of 12/01/17, the top 72% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater. 1.40V Vcore
> -2 AVX Offset LINK: https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g?variant=224965885964
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried to run 5GHz with 1.4v... Loaded up Prime95 26.6 and pretty much instantly hit 100c and BSOD within 30 secs.
Click to expand...

When Silicon Lottery has them in stock I would purchase so you get what you want.


----------



## NorcalTRD

Or simply delid, LM, relid yourself...


----------



## Falkentyne

DO NOT try to run prime95 at 1.4v at 5 ghz without delidding ! Do you have any idea how much current you're going to be pulling? A 7700K would be pushing 150W at 5 ghz with 1.4v in prime (this is about 130W in cinebench I think). Never mind a 6/12 thread CPU......


----------



## marik123

I did more testing tonight and I was able to push my RAM all the way to 4200mhz 17-17-17-38 2T 1.425v with VCCIO = 1.125v / VSSA = 1.2v in BIOS. I was also able to push my cache to 4500mhz. If everything is stable at this speed, I will not push my chip further until I get better cooling and better power supply.









Edit 1: Nvm 4200mhz RAM not stable, back to 4133mhz and going to test 4500mhz cache.


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I did more testing tonight and I was able to push my RAM all the way to 4200mhz 17-17-17-38 2T 1.425v with VCCIO = 1.125v / VSSA = 1.2v in BIOS. I was also able to push my cache to 4500mhz. If everything is stable at this speed, I will not push my chip further until I get better cooling and better power supply.


Nice, I havn't played around with additional memory overclocking on my Taichi too much. Took my 3200 CL16 ram and bumped it to 3400 CL16, didn't change anything else, and didn't have any issues after 24 hours use that included some video editing and encoding via Handbrake and Davinci Resolve. Maybe I'll crank it up a little further and see what happens.


----------



## Milamber

Is there much benefit from 4.8ghz to 5ghz for gaming?


----------



## Nevercholt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> That basically turns your processor into a i7 8600K, albeit a much better binned one.
> Okay, so with basics, have you:
> * updated bios to latest version ?
> * delided cpu ?
> 
> If so, what thermals are you getting on your cpu? Also what thermals are you getting on your vrms?
> 
> I think its worth nothing Z370 SLI plus have less power phases / vrms than higher models by MSI; even so, according to 8bauer, his chips can reach 5 ghz on any z370 board, so i guess, up to 5 ghz probably all boards can do it, although his cpu is quite good.
> 
> It could be an issue related to stable current / higher voltage + worse binned chip at limt frequency. I dont have it here but tom from oc3d posted a video were some mobos cant really go into 5.1 with an average chip while other motherboards manage to do it, and its related to beefier vrms.


Just checked my temps with HWinfo but everything seems to be okay. Don't know how to get to 4.9 Ghz without a massive voltage bump to 1.38V


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevercholt*
> 
> Just checked my temps with HWinfo but everything seems to be okay. Don't know how to get to 4.9 Ghz without a massive voltage bump to 1.38V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mine's a bit higher [email protected], but I've seen a lot of people need more for 4.9Ghz..


----------



## Milamber

What is best to measure voltage and temps for our 8700k's?

I have aida64, but i also here of others like afterburner and hwinfo


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I currently got a HERO X, but I can get a Taichi for about 55$ less. I can return the HERO X for free

Should I?



Current build. Golden CPU is probably coming today. :-D

But the shop sent med the wrong fluid, so will run distilled for a week, and since I need to disasemble my loop anyways, I can switch motherboards at the same time.

What is the better board? Got 2x8GB 4266-19-19-19-39 1.400V G.skill kit as well.

Planning on running 3600 CL 15 if I can manage.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I currently got a HERO X, but I can get a Taichi for about 55$ less. I can return the HERO X for free
> 
> Should I?
> 
> 
> 
> Current build. Golden CPU is probably coming today. :-D
> 
> But the shop sent med the wrong fluid, so will run distilled for a week, and since I need to disasemble my loop anyways, I can switch motherboards at the same time.
> 
> What is the better board? Got 2x8GB 4266-19-19-19-39 1.400V G.skill kit as well.
> 
> Planning on running 3600 CL 15 if I can manage.


Absolutely NO!

A couple of benches


----------



## Nevercholt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Mine's a bit higher [email protected], but I've seen a lot of people need more for 4.9Ghz..


You need 1.296V for 4.9 Ghz. I almost need that voltage to get 4.8 Ghz stable ;p


----------



## mascarpwn

Hey lads,

I also have a 8700k with an Asus ROG Strix Z370-G Gaming (Wi-Fi AC) and 3ghz Corsair Dominator memory.

I can easily manage a 4.9ghz OC and survive 8 hour stress tests with Aida64, Prime95 26.6(no avx) and Realbench. But the moment I stress test with the new (AVX) version of Prime95, one or more workers stop.

I've tried using AVX off-set, but this doesn't work properly, since the CPU clock speeds fluctuate under load, even without any AVX instructions (e.g. during gaming). This makes me conclude that AVX off-set is pretty much useless at this point in time.

XMP = on
-- 3000mhz - 15-17-17-35
-- memory voltage = 1.35v

- AVX off-set = 0
- Sync all cores = 49
- Speedstep = off
- LLC = 6
- Power something = T.probe (maybe I should use Extreme?)
- CPU vcore = 1.28
- Cstates = all off

I will post my exact BIOS settings when I get home, maybe someone one will have some tips.


----------



## dchalfont

A little help please. I spent all day building this entire pc from scratch and updating windows and installing programs, and no matter what I try my 8700k downclocks to 4.3ghz after about 15 seconds into windows.

Now I know that 4.3 is the default all core turbo, but it does this with turbo on or off, with all cores set manually to 4.7 in turbo ( as is my core multiplier, and x44 for uncore ) voltage is 1.25, 1.10 vccio 1.15 vccsao 1.35 ram, xmp.....

Multicore enhancement didn't even do the trick.

In cpuz the multiplier says 8-47 and it always drops down to x43 and stays there.

It clearly has nothing to do with temps, noctua d15, aggressive fan curve and 6 case fans thermal grizzly paste.

Delidding is not something I would ever consider nor should it be necessary for these clocks.

What setting can I disable to maje the multiplier stay fixed at what I set it at?

My motherboard is a gigabyte z370 gaming 5

Edit: since the text above I have cleared the cmos, the bios is already fully up to date. I tried enhanced mutlicore performance with turbo on....I don't kniw what to do :S

I even tried the 'cpu upgrade' to 4.8 for it to just do it for me...it starts at 4.8 and then it goes down to 4.3 again like before and still says 8-47 multiplier in cpuz.


----------



## voidpointer

@5.1 AVX stable at 1.28, delidded on custom loop


----------



## kcuestag

Got my 8700k the other day, I've kept it at 4.7GHz stock, though I've undervolted it down to ~1.20v.

Very pleased with the performance and temperatures.


----------



## mascarpwn

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidpointer*
> 
> 
> 
> @5.1 AVX stable at 1.28, delidded on custom loop


How did you test stability and for how long?

5.1 @1.28vcore *AVX stable* sounds like winning the silicon lottery; I can manage 5.0ghz @1.3vcore but it's not AVX stable - not by a long shot.


----------



## voidpointer

I do test with prime95 v28.7 with CPUSupportsFMA3=0 in locals.txt with 50K as shown in the screenshot (might be broken due to the current issues on ocn).
I have been running these settings for quite a while now. All gucci. And i have seen way better results btw.


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidpointer*
> 
> I do test with prime95 v28.7 with CPUSupportsFMA3=0 in locals.txt with 50K as shown in the screenshot (might be broken due to the current issues on ocn).
> I have been running these settings for quite a while now. All gucci. And i have seen way better results btw.


Would you mind sharing your BIOS settings? I'm running an Asus ROG board myself and would love to have an AVX stable 4.9ghz without gong nuts on vcore.


----------



## voidpointer

I own an ASRock K6 Gaming though,

My settings are (which might not help at all):
Offset: 50mV
LLC: 3 (pretty sure ASRock has the same load lvls as Asus)
Current is maxed out (don't know the exact parameter name)
Cache: 47


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What is best to measure voltage and temps for our 8700k's?
> 
> I have aida64, but i also here of others like afterburner and hwinfo


All those sotwares read motherboard exposed data, so they are all the same really. I usually use hwinfo because they constantly update to have up to date informaton, but the source is really all the same.

The only totally reliable way to read voltages is to use a multimeter directly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevercholt*
> 
> Just checked my temps with HWinfo but everything seems to be okay. Don't know how to get to 4.9 Ghz without a massive voltage bump to 1.38V


According to silicon lottery binning, you might be very unluckly to get one of the lower spectrum cpus, check out:
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/products/8700k49g?variant=224976502796

Maybe delliding could improve something, but you seen to get unlucky.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*
> 
> A little help please. I spent all day building this entire pc from scratch and updating windows and installing programs, and no matter what I try my 8700k downclocks to 4.3ghz after about 15 seconds into windows.
> 
> Now I know that 4.3 is the default all core turbo, but it does this with turbo on or off, with all cores set manually to 4.7 in turbo ( as is my core multiplier, and x44 for uncore ) voltage is 1.25, 1.10 vccio 1.15 vccsao 1.35 ram, xmp.....
> 
> Multicore enhancement didn't even do the trick.
> 
> In cpuz the multiplier says 8-47 and it always drops down to x43 and stays there.
> 
> It clearly has nothing to do with temps, noctua d15, aggressive fan curve and 6 case fans thermal grizzly paste.
> 
> Delidding is not something I would ever consider nor should it be necessary for these clocks.
> 
> What setting can I disable to maje the multiplier stay fixed at what I set it at?
> 
> My motherboard is a gigabyte z370 gaming 5
> 
> Edit: since the text above I have cleared the cmos, the bios is already fully up to date. I tried enhanced mutlicore performance with turbo on....I don't kniw what to do :S
> 
> I even tried the 'cpu upgrade' to 4.8 for it to just do it for me...it starts at 4.8 and then it goes down to 4.3 again like before and still says 8-47 multiplier in cpuz.


Check current limit on your bios. I had the same issue with asus hero X, the maximum current flag of cpu actively limits the cpu current to stay within the tdp, around 95W. Change current limit to 255.

Some bios/boards ships with top default value; others have a default related to CPU TDP or if not set use CPU own information for it.


----------



## dchalfont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Check current limit on your bios. I had the same issue with asus hero X, the maximum current flag of cpu actively limits the cpu current to stay within the tdp, around 95W. Change current limit to 255.
> 
> Some bios/boards ships with top default value; others have a default related to CPU TDP or if not set use CPU own information for it.


Thanks for the response. I fiddled around and checked the @bios program again and even though I updated earlier to the F4 bios somehow it went back to the old F2 one. Maybe sime kind of dual bios bug/reversion?

Anyway I updated the bios again and this time ticked the 'load optimised defaults' as suggested and now it is holding my overclock and I'm off to the races in aida64.

Non delidded, noctua d15 with 1 fan maxing out at 80c with small FPU only test. 4.7ghz 4.2ghz cache at 1.25 and 3600mhz 4x8 c18. 1.10 vccio 1.15 vccsa.

Very happy now that 6 straight hours of retarted downclocking has been resolved.

I don't think I'm going to try for anything more than this. I was aiming for 4.6ghz coming from a 4.6ghz 6700k and I got a bit more, I have double the ram I had before and it's 800mhz faster with the same latency or less than my 2800 c14 ram so I'm pretty happy.

I might try for 3866mhz c18 at 1.40 volts tomorrow. I tried for 3866 at 1.35 with 1.20 vccsa and it was a no go.


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I fiddled around and checked the @bios program again and even though I updated earlier to the F4 bios somehow it went back to the old F2 one. Maybe sime kind of dual bios bug/reversion?
> 
> Anyway I updated the bios again and this time ticked the 'load optimised defaults' as suggested and now it is holding my overclock and I'm off to the races in aida64.
> 
> Non delidded, noctua d15 with 1 fan maxing out at 80c with small FPU only test. 4.7ghz 4.2ghz cache at 1.25 and 3600mhz 4x8 c18. 1.10 vccio 1.15 vccsa.
> 
> Very happy now that 6 straight hours of retarted downclocking has been resolved.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to try for anything more than this. I was aiming for 4.6ghz coming from a 4.6ghz 6700k and I got a bit more, I have double the ram I had before and it's 800mhz faster with the same latency or less than my 2800 c14 ram so I'm pretty happy.
> 
> I might try for 3866mhz c18 at 1.40 volts tomorrow. I tried for 3866 at 1.35 with 1.20 vccsa and it was a no go.


I don't want to rain on your parade, but a stable Aida64 stress test is pretty much meaningless because it doesn't use AVX instructions. I know, I know, it sucks and I'm in the same boat as you:

8 hours stable with Aida64 @4.9ghz - 1.28vcore
2 workers crash within 5 minutes during newest Prime95 stress test

Since more and more applications (including games!) use AVX, I'd say it's the only real way to test stability.


----------



## Nevercholt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> All those sotwares read motherboard exposed data, so they are all the same really. I usually use hwinfo because they constantly update to have up to date informaton, but the source is really all the same.
> 
> The only totally reliable way to read voltages is to use a multimeter directly.
> According to silicon lottery binning, you might be very unluckly to get one of the lower spectrum cpus, check out:
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/all/products/8700k49g?variant=224976502796
> 
> Maybe delliding could improve something, but you seen to get unlucky.


Thanks for the reply. Yeah I think I am unlucky but at 4.8 Ghz the 8700K is still an absolute beast so it actually doesnt really matter. Maybe I will delid it one day and give 4.9/5 Ghz a shot


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is there much benefit from 4.8ghz to 5ghz for gaming?


Most of the time, no. Depends on a couple of factors. You can see small gains, but how much depends on the GPU load.

When paired with the 1080TI you can see some benefit at lower resolutions and higher frame rates where the your GPU is not the bottle neck. If you run MSI Afterburner with RivaTuner to get the on screen display, you can see if your GPU is at 100% or near 100% load while gaming, you will only see minimal gains. However if you see the GPU utilization jumping around, often below 90% then a CPU overclock will net you a sizeable increase. The 8700k at stock can run every resolution >60FPS, as long as your graphics card can support it, so if you only have a 60hz monitor, OC'n this CPU will most likely be unrecognizable. There are always exceptions, but I can give a couple examples.
I.E. 1080p Med/High settings. The 1080TI can run high frame rates at this resolution, so a CPU OC will benefit you. Whereas, 4K, your GPU will be 100% the bottleneck(game dependant), and a CPU overclock will result in minimal gains.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nevercholt*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yeah I think I am unlucky but at 4.8 Ghz the 8700K is still an absolute beast so it actually doesnt really matter. Maybe I will delid it one day and give 4.9/5 Ghz a shot


The 2 extra cores and 4 extra threads are a huge gain from a 7700k. Realistic you will get a GPU bottleneck in games before 4.8 coffee lake, unless you have 2 1080tis


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Testing 5.3 ghz sub 1.400V at the moment. Don't know if it's stable as I installed it 30 mins ago. Runs good.

I can also run 5 ghz closer to 1.200V instead.. Hmm


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Testing 5.3 ghz sub 1.400V at the moment. Don't know if it's stable as I installed it 30 mins ago. Runs good.
> 
> I can also run 5 ghz closer to 1.200V instead.. Hmm


Am I the only one here who isn't really impressed by things like "runs good" or "seems stable" without giving details in how they achieved said stability?

I mean, I can boot at 5.2ghz at 1.35v and game for a few hours too. Yet, I will not claim my system's stable based on that. Nor will I claim stability from only running Aida64.

I think we should start specifying whether we achieved AVX stability and HOW we tested it. The same for NON-AVX stability and again, how we tested it.

So, how did you test your 5ghz 1.2v oc? With The new, avx Prime95, or with a non-avx torture test like Prime 26.6 or Aida64? If you used the avx version of Prime, did you enable Avx off-set? How long did your torture test run?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

You seem to have missed the first part of my post. I'd advise you to read it again.

I won't run any versions of Prime on my rig. If you want to, good for you!

As long as it can do a couple hours of Realbench V2.56 and regular usage it's fine by me.

Anyone good with OCing guide for Z370..?  including memory..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> You seem to have missed the first part of my post. I'd advise you to read it again.
> 
> I won't run any versions of Prime on my rig. If you want to, good for you!
> 
> As long as it can do a couple hours of Aida64 and regular usage it's fine by me.
> 
> Anyone good with OCing guide for Z370..?  including memory..


Use this guide:

*http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/3/*

Same principal.


----------



## Foxrun

Hey guys Ive got 5GHz stable at 1.325volts, at least prime95 for 30min or so (still running) which is typically good enough for gaming. However, anytime that I tried to enable xmp my stability goes out the window. I then need like 1.365 volts and my temps start going really high (not delid). Is this normal behavior? Am I supposed to keep adding volts to vcore when I enable xmp?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Couple hours of Realbench 2.56V**

And thanks for the guide!


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> You seem to have missed the first part of my post. I'd advise you to read it again.
> 
> I won't run any versions of Prime on my rig. If you want to, good for you!
> 
> As long as it can do a couple hours of Aida64 and regular usage it's fine by me.
> 
> Anyone good with OCing guide for Z370..?  including memory..


I'm not saying you're doing it _wrong_, but it would be best you specify your methods whenever you make such a statement or you might mislead people.

You don't need to "_have won the silicon lottery_" to achieve a high OC when you completely disregard AVX as you've done (Aida doesn't use AVX instructions, for instance). So when you say your system is "stable at 5.2ghz", please specify you never tested AVX stability, which in my opinion makes the OC meaningless even if you're a gamer. Quite a few use AVX instructions now. Off the top of my head; PUBG, CS:GO, Wolfenstein, most VR games, Destiny 2.

My OCs results are the following:

*NON-AVX*
8 hour tested non-avx stability at 5.0ghz at 1.28 with temps never passing 75ºC - Stresstest with Aida64
2 hour tested non-avx stability at 5.2ghz at 1.32v with temps never passing 78ºC (stopped at the 2 hour mark because I had to go out) - Stresstest with Aida64

*AVX*
8 hour *AVX stability* at 4.8ghz at 1.32v with temps never passing 79ºC

When the AVX off-set option is finally patched to work correclty, I'll either go 5ghz with an off-set of 2 or 5.2ghz with an off-set of 4. For now, I run at 4.8ghz for optimal stability.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Hey guys Ive got 5GHz stable at 1.325volts, at least prime95 for 30min or so (still running) which is typically good enough for gaming. However, anytime that I tried to enable xmp my stability goes out the window. I then need like 1.365 volts and my temps start going really high (not delid). Is this normal behavior? Am I supposed to keep adding volts to vcore when I enable xmp?


You can leave your CPU vcore the same, but probably will need additional VCCIO/VSSA. I have mine set to 5ghz 1.325v, and my VCCIO = 1.125v, VSSA = 1.2v to maintain stability 4133mhz RAM. Last night I set my cache from 4300 to 4500, and need to do additional testing tonight.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Hey guys Ive got 5GHz stable at 1.325volts, at least prime95 for 30min or so (still running) which is typically good enough for gaming. However, anytime that I tried to enable xmp my stability goes out the window. I then need like 1.365 volts and my temps start going really high (not delid). Is this normal behavior? Am I supposed to keep adding volts to vcore when I enable xmp?


XMP,heats things up so yes, 5ghz without delid,are for the better cpu's, your voltage is really high for an non delid 8700k


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> You can leave your CPU vcore the same, but probably will need additional VCCIO/VSSA. I have mine set to 5ghz 1.325v, and my VCCIO = 1.125v, VSSA = 1.2v to maintain stability 4133mhz RAM. Last night I set my cache from 4300 to 4500, and need to do additional testing tonight.


Testing right now with those vccio/vcsaa settings with 4000 ram, timings just 19-23-23-45. What are you timings at 4133? Did you have to up the voltage from 1.35?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> XMP,heats things up so yes, 5ghz without delid,are for the better cpu's, your voltage is really high for an non delid 8700k


Yeah I think Im going to ship it out to SL next week for a delid and bin.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Testing right now with those vccio/vcsaa settings with 4000 ram, timings just 19-23-23-45. What are you timings at 4133? Did you have to up the voltage from 1.35?
> Yeah I think Im going to ship it out to SL next week for a delid and bin.


My 4133 timing is 17-17-17-38 2T at 1.425v DIMM voltage.

Edit 1: It's really easy to delid it yourself with a thin razor blade. This is my 4th delid and only took me 2 minutes to cut off the glue on the IHS. The other thing you can do is to purchase a delid kit on ebay for $30 and then also get some CLU to do it yourself instead of sending it to SL. Much less down time.


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> You seem to have missed the first part of my post. I'd advise you to read it again.
> 
> I won't run any versions of Prime on my rig. If you want to, good for you!
> 
> As long as it can do a couple hours of Realbench V2.56 and regular usage it's fine by me.
> 
> Anyone good with OCing guide for Z370..?  including memory..


I wrote a whole reply, but apparently it needs moderation before it's posted. /shrug

My point was the following:

I can boot up and game just fine at 5.0ghz with a vcore of 1.31 and even though I can run Aida64 just fine for a couple of hours, I'd never present this as a stable overclock since multiple workers stop 10 minutes into Prime95.

Better be clear about what you claim to be a stable overclock; *specify whether it's AVX stable or not, how you stress tested it and for how long, otherwise you might mislead people.*

I don't want to devaluate your OC but an OC that's not AVX stable is pretty much worthless since many games use AVX now. Off the top of my head: PUBG, Destiny 2, CS:GO, Wolfenstein, etc.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> I wrote a whole reply, but apparently it needs moderation before it's posted. /shrug
> 
> My point was the following:
> 
> I can boot up and game just fine at 5.0ghz with a vcore of 1.31 and even though I can run Aida64 just fine for a couple of hours, I'd never present this as a stable overclock since multiple workers stop 10 minutes into Prime95.
> 
> Better be clear about what you claim to be a stable overclock; *specify whether it's AVX stable or not, how you stress tested it and for how long, otherwise you might mislead people.*
> 
> I don't want to devaluate your OC but an OC that's not AVX stable is pretty much worthless since many games use AVX now. Off the top of my head: PUBG, Destiny 2, CS:GO, Wolfenstein, etc.


Hi!

I completely agree with you! But so far it seemes good. I stated that because I only had the rig running for 30 mins or so. So no stability testing yet. Will test with RB 2.56V tomorrow. )

I'm out with the boys now.









Will report back later!

Good night


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> Am I the only one here who isn't really impressed by things like "runs good" or "seems stable" without giving details in how they achieved said stability?
> 
> I mean, I can boot at 5.2ghz at 1.35v and game for a few hours too. Yet, I will not claim my system's stable based on that. Nor will I claim stability from only running Aida64.
> 
> I think we should start specifying whether we achieved AVX stability and HOW we tested it. The same for NON-AVX stability and again, how we tested it.
> 
> So, how did you test your 5ghz 1.2v oc? With The new, avx Prime95, or with a non-avx torture test like Prime 26.6 or Aida64? If you used the avx version of Prime, did you enable Avx off-set? How long did your torture test run?


While I understand your viewpoint, but if you were to to use your scenario and run at 5.2 @1.35v and game for a few hours a day and never have a crash, can you say that it isn't stable? Can it handle AVX Prime Small FFT and remain at or below 80C? Maybe not, but if you don't need that performance, then it ultimately doesn't matter. Personally, I use my system a couple days a week for a couple of hours. The ammount of time to really tweak the system to 100% stability isn't worth the time investment. If I have a crash, I'll bring it down a notch, but for now, with my use, it has shown stability.

With that being said, In a thread like this, where people come to see which settings people are using to get specific results, I agree with you. It would be beneficial to know what is used and how long in order to understand the potential capabilities of each system. I also feel that knowing which motherboard is used is almost equally important to the conversation.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damcrac*
> 
> While I understand your viewpoint, but if you were to to use your scenario and run at 5.2 @1.35v and game for a few hours a day and never have a crash, can you say that it isn't stable? Can it handle AVX Prime Small FFT and remain at or below 80C? Maybe not, but if you don't need that performance, then it ultimately doesn't matter. Personally, I use my system a couple days a week for a couple of hours. The ammount of time to really tweak the system to 100% stability isn't worth the time investment. If I have a crash, I'll bring it down a notch, but for now, with my use, it has shown stability.
> 
> With that being said, In a thread like this, where people come to see which settings people are using to get specific results, I agree with you. It would be beneficial to know what is used and how long in order to understand the potential capabilities of each system. I also feel that knowing which motherboard is used is almost equally important to the conversation.


I think the problem is really that games are starting to use AVX so it does mean that testing that becomes relevant. I do agree with the rest though that if you never crash or glitch in your daily use then surely by definition it is stable?


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damcrac*
> 
> While I understand your viewpoint, but if you were to to use your scenario and run at 5.2 @1.35v and game for a few hours a day and never have a crash, can you say that it isn't stable? Can it handle AVX Prime Small FFT and remain at or below 80C? Maybe not, but if you don't need that performance, then it ultimately doesn't matter. Personally, I use my system a couple days a week for a couple of hours. The ammount of time to really tweak the system to 100% stability isn't worth the time investment. If I have a crash, I'll bring it down a notch, but for now, with my use, it has shown stability.
> 
> With that being said, In a thread like this, where people come to see which settings people are using to get specific results, I agree with you. It would be beneficial to know what is used and how long in order to understand the potential capabilities of each system. I also feel that knowing which motherboard is used is almost equally important to the conversation.


Exactly. It's not productive to inundate OC specific threads with achievements that aren't beneficial to learning how this new chipset works, even if that particular OC works for your specific needs.

We need to aim for actually stable OC settings here, so we can all individually make educated estimates of whether we need said stability, or not.


----------



## skyhawk21

In the bios, disable the c states, voltage optimization, efficient Turbo..

Enable eist, Turbo regular, and multi core enhancement on or auto.

Make sure multiplier is set to 47 and sync all cores..

I had this glitch with first bios it came with, updated to f4 which cleared settings, re did everything to get it to 4.7 and all is working well. I got windows 10 set to balanced power plan.

Could be windows issue on yer system, reinstall doesn't hurt..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*
> 
> A little help please. I spent all day building this entire pc from scratch and updating windows and installing programs, and no matter what I try my 8700k downclocks to 4.3ghz after about 15 seconds into windows.
> 
> Now I know that 4.3 is the default all core turbo, but it does this with turbo on or off, with all cores set manually to 4.7 in turbo ( as is my core multiplier, and x44 for uncore ) voltage is 1.25, 1.10 vccio 1.15 vccsao 1.35 ram, xmp.....
> 
> Multicore enhancement didn't even do the trick.
> 
> In cpuz the multiplier says 8-47 and it always drops down to x43 and stays there.
> 
> It clearly has nothing to do with temps, noctua d15, aggressive fan curve and 6 case fans thermal grizzly paste.
> 
> Delidding is not something I would ever consider nor should it be necessary for these clocks.
> 
> What setting can I disable to maje the multiplier stay fixed at what I set it at?
> 
> My motherboard is a gigabyte z370 gaming 5
> 
> Edit: since the text above I have cleared the cmos, the bios is already fully up to date. I tried enhanced mutlicore performance with turbo on....I don't kniw what to do :S
> 
> I even tried the 'cpu upgrade' to 4.8 for it to just do it for me...it starts at 4.8 and then it goes down to 4.3 again like before and still says 8-47 multiplier in cpuz.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is there much benefit from 4.8ghz to 5ghz for gaming?


4% gain.


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Hey guys Ive got 5GHz stable at 1.325volts, at least prime95 for 30min or so (still running) which is typically good enough for gaming. However, anytime that I tried to enable xmp my stability goes out the window. I then need like 1.365 volts and my temps start going really high (not delid). Is this normal behavior? Am I supposed to keep adding volts to vcore when I enable xmp?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> My 4133 timing is 17-17-17-38 2T at 1.425v DIMM voltage.
> 
> Edit 1: It's really easy to delid it yourself with a thin razor blade. This is my 4th delid and only took me 2 minutes to cut off the glue on the IHS. The other thing you can do is to purchase a delid kit on ebay for $30 and then also get some CLU to do it yourself instead of sending it to SL. Much less down time.


Agreed marik123, did my first delid on my 8700k, from all that I have been reading SL is actually binning chips and marking them way up for what you can do solo, their 5.2ghz bin is attainable for the majority of delidded chips at their recommended oc values, most of us have been "winning the lottery" with out binning, not worth paying them to do it especially based on the numbers you listed. And no, 1.35v is not "too high" by any means, SL recommends 1.425v @ 5.2 with a -2 AVX...Most games are factoring AVX now so essentially you would be running mostr cpu intensive games at 5.0ghz and pushing 1.425v to the cpu, entirely pointless when you can lose the AVX and stay at 5.0/5.1 at lower voltage. The razor blade method works great, but for a first delid I went with the rockit88 delid tool and would highly recommend it. You have to be very careful when using the razor blade method as you can damage the silicon bed the die is seated on. I'm hitting 5.2ghz at 1.385v and an AVX modifier of -1 but I dropped it back down to 5.1ghz and is stable @ 1.325v with no AVX modifier. Have had stable runs on my 4x4 16gb RAM set @3600mhz 16-16-36, thanks to the help of Marik123 and a lot of testing. Had a lot more stability by removing xmp and manually entering my values. 24 hour stress on AIDA64 produced a max temp of 71c (except for core 3 which hits 72-73c, just wnats to be the odd man out I guess







)

Honestly for gaming I gained no noticeable increase in fps at anything over 3600mhz on the ram and with current timings of 16-16-36 @3200mhz the difference in fps was 1-2, so extremely marginal. Have since rolled back that oc to 3200mhz as I'm not rendering right now, and couldn't be happier with my gaming performance. Destiny 2 is very stable at these clock speeds and timings. Going to play a bit with my oc settings on my 32gb set for my rendering applications. All depends on your application of use for your CPU.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*
> 
> A little help please. I spent all day building this entire pc from scratch and updating windows and installing programs, and no matter what I try my 8700k downclocks to 4.3ghz after about 15 seconds into windows.
> 
> Now I know that 4.3 is the default all core turbo, but it does this with turbo on or off, with all cores set manually to 4.7 in turbo ( as is my core multiplier, and x44 for uncore ) voltage is 1.25, 1.10 vccio 1.15 vccsao 1.35 ram, xmp.....
> 
> Multicore enhancement didn't even do the trick.
> 
> In cpuz the multiplier says 8-47 and it always drops down to x43 and stays there.
> 
> It clearly has nothing to do with temps, noctua d15, aggressive fan curve and 6 case fans thermal grizzly paste.
> 
> Delidding is not something I would ever consider nor should it be necessary for these clocks.
> 
> What setting can I disable to maje the multiplier stay fixed at what I set it at?
> 
> My motherboard is a gigabyte z370 gaming 5
> 
> Edit: since the text above I have cleared the cmos, the bios is already fully up to date. I tried enhanced mutlicore performance with turbo on....I don't kniw what to do :S
> 
> I even tried the 'cpu upgrade' to 4.8 for it to just do it for me...it starts at 4.8 and then it goes down to 4.3 again like before and still says 8-47 multiplier in cpuz.


Did you try calling Gigabyte? Did you use the Gigabyte overclocking software? It can cause problems.


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Agreed marik123, did my first delid on my 8700k, from all that I have been reading SL is actually binning chips and marking them way up for what you can do solo, their 5.2ghz bin is attainable for the majority of delidded chips at their recommended oc values, most of us have been "winning the lottery" with out binning, not worth paying them to do it especially based on the numbers you listed. And no, 1.35v is not "too high" by any means, SL recommends 1.425v @ 5.2 with a -2 AVX...Most games are factoring AVX now so essentially you would be running mostr cpu intensive games at 5.0ghz and pushing 1.425v to the cpu, entirely pointless when you can lose the AVX and stay at 5.0/5.1 at lower voltage. The razor blade method works great, but for a first delid I went with the rockit88 delid tool and would highly recommend it. You have to be very careful when using the razor blade method as you can damage the silicon bed the die is seated on. I'm hitting 5.2ghz at 1.385v and an AVX modifier of -1 but I dropped it back down to 5.1ghz and is stable @ 1.325v with no AVX modifier. Have had stable runs on my 4x4 16gb RAM set @3600mhz 16-16-36, thanks to the help of Marik123 and a lot of testing. Had a lot more stability by removing xmp and manually entering my values. 24 hour stress on AIDA64 produced a max temp of 71c (except for core 3 which hits 72-73c, just wnats to be the odd man out I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Honestly for gaming I gained no noticeable increase in fps at anything over 3600mhz on the ram and with current timings of 16-16-36 @3200mhz the difference in fps was 1-2, so extremely marginal. Have since rolled back that oc to 3200mhz as I'm not rendering right now, and couldn't be happier with my gaming performance. Destiny 2 is very stable at these clock speeds and timings. Going to play a bit with my oc settings on my 32gb set for my rendering applications. All depends on your application of use for your CPU.


So you passed a stresstest with Aida64 right? Have you tried the new, AVX ready Prime95? Or are you ignoring AVX stability like so many in this thread are?


----------



## Caos

Hi. I just installed my 8700k and the asus maximus x hero, update the bios and everything is perfect .. but I try to configure the vcore in adaptive mode. I put 1,280 and 48 all syn cores.
But when I enter Windows, I see the hwinfo64 and the vcore, my still showing 1.34 or 1.36. What am I doing wrong? please help


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*
> 
> A little help please. I spent all day building this entire pc from scratch and updating windows and installing programs, and no matter what I try my 8700k downclocks to 4.3ghz after about 15 seconds into windows.
> 
> Now I know that 4.3 is the default all core turbo, but it does this with turbo on or off, with all cores set manually to 4.7 in turbo ( as is my core multiplier, and x44 for uncore ) voltage is 1.25, 1.10 vccio 1.15 vccsao 1.35 ram, xmp.....
> 
> Multicore enhancement didn't even do the trick.
> 
> In cpuz the multiplier says 8-47 and it always drops down to x43 and stays there.
> 
> It clearly has nothing to do with temps, noctua d15, aggressive fan curve and 6 case fans thermal grizzly paste.
> 
> Delidding is not something I would ever consider nor should it be necessary for these clocks.
> 
> What setting can I disable to maje the multiplier stay fixed at what I set it at?
> 
> My motherboard is a gigabyte z370 gaming 5
> 
> Edit: since the text above I have cleared the cmos, the bios is already fully up to date. I tried enhanced mutlicore performance with turbo on....I don't kniw what to do :S
> 
> I even tried the 'cpu upgrade' to 4.8 for it to just do it for me...it starts at 4.8 and then it goes down to 4.3 again like before and still says 8-47 multiplier in cpuz.


A few questions before I look into this a bit further to try and help out...what is your LLC set to, are you using an avx modifier, have you disabled power management/set to performance, and what is your current bios version? I would also check your Rind to Core offset (Down Bin), and ensure it is not enabled, if you plan on leaving it enabled make sure it is set to auto. Also are you manually entering your values or are you also utilizing xmp enabled settings when entering other values as this too may relate core fluctuations to RAM speed and timings. The gaming 7 board only has a single phase VRM for dram, havent looked at the gaming 5, but the architecture is very similar. Check all your power management settings, not just in bios but windows environment as well and make sure you are set to high performance. Can you post a CPUz validation (not just a screen shot of CPUz), just interested to see some numbers as a reference point. What tool are you using to check your thermals, what are your temp changes from idle to 100% load? While I understand you feel it is thermally stable, benching with c states off and power management off will give you a clearer picture of your actual voltage as it relates to clock speeds and correlation with thermal fluctuation, this can help to produce a clearer picture for any adjustments that may be needed in that department. Just checking off some boxes in my head to try and help out.


----------



## j o e

Ran mine last night for 9 hours prime95
h100
not delided
-2 avx
core voltage "offset mode" +.100v
LLC 3
50x 100 5ghz load is like 73C


----------



## foxlite

Have run on prime for a 5 hour pass in current config, still tweaking will post a screen cap of a longer Prime bench if you need to see it, was a bit warmer as expected than the AIDA64 stress, I have a 0 AVX offset configured in bios. Running Prime95 version 29.4 build 5. Will double check my Prime settings and repost.


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j o e*
> 
> Ran mine last night for 9 hours prime95
> h100
> not delided
> -2 avx
> core voltage "offset mode" +.100v
> LLC 3
> 50x 100 5ghz load is like 73C


So you essentially did a torture test at 4.8ghz, considering that Prime95 clocks back your cpu by 200mhz with an AVX off-set of -2. No wonder your temps are that low. Believe me, you will not stay under 85°c without an AVX off-set unless you delid and are very lucky.


----------



## bustie

Hi guys. Updated here!

Managed to get 5Ghz @ 1.375v, DDR4 at 3600 16-18-18-36.

To my surprise, VCCIO/VCCSA needed to both be at ~1.05 to get stability. Anymore and I would crash.

Cheers, thanks to everyone who helped me on this thread!


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> So you essentially did a torture test at 4.8ghz, considering that Prime95 clocks back your cpu by 200mhz with an AVX off-set of -2. No wonder your temps are that low. Believe me, you will not stay under 85°c without an AVX off-set unless you delid and are very lucky.


Essentially he posted exactly what he said, no mention of him bragging about low temps anywhere in the quoted post, just a simple temp value. Not really understanding why you are criticizing him for using an AVX offset...I get the need to run prime95 with in-place large FFTs if you want to ensure "absolute" stability in every possible application, imo hes using common sense running a pass with a negative AVX offset on a non delidded chip...guess I'm not really understanding what you are getting at with this comment, do you want him to run it without the AVX offset so he can nuke his chip. Obviously its going to run hotter. I can see where you are coming from in terms of what qualifies for absolute stability (in most cases), but your posts seem more like a witch hunt rather than being constructive. Why not ask for Prime95 proof of stability with particular AVX test perimeters in the requirements for claiming stability in the forum rules if you are that concerned with what qualifies as "absolute" stability in a system. Results and settings are the only guidelines here, everyone is going to have different results in different configuration and different hardware specs. Thought idea of this thread is that we post results of latest tests and try to give constructive advice to people having issues with their personal configurations, or maybe I'm posting in the wrong forum and I read the title wrong.


----------



## dchalfont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> A few questions before I look into this a bit further to try and help out...what is your LLC set to, are you using an avx modifier, have you disabled power management/set to performance, and what is your current bios version? I would also check your Rind to Core offset (Down Bin), and ensure it is not enabled, if you plan on leaving it enabled make sure it is set to auto. Also are you manually entering your values or are you also utilizing xmp enabled settings when entering other values as this too may relate core fluctuations to RAM speed and timings. The gaming 7 board only has a single phase VRM for dram, havent looked at the gaming 5, but the architecture is very similar. Check all your power management settings, not just in bios but windows environment as well and make sure you are set to high performance. Can you post a CPUz validation (not just a screen shot of CPUz), just interested to see some numbers as a reference point. What tool are you using to check your thermals, what are your temp changes from idle to 100% load? While I understand you feel it is thermally stable, benching with c states off and power management off will give you a clearer picture of your actual voltage as it relates to clock speeds and correlation with thermal fluctuation, this can help to produce a clearer picture for any adjustments that may be needed in that department. Just checking off some boxes in my head to try and help out.


Thanks for the response. I thought I uodated my comment to say that I had foxed the problem but my edit mus5n't have worked.

I had updated the bios but somehow it had reverted to the old F2 bios. I don't know if it had something to with dual bios. But I updated it again last night and it fixed the problem. I think it was just the bios itself that wouldn't respect the set clocks.


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*
> 
> Thanks for the response. I thought I uodated my comment to say that I had foxed the problem but my edit mus5n't have worked.
> 
> I had updated the bios but somehow it had reverted to the old F2 bios. I don't know if it had something to with dual bios. But I updated it again last night and it fixed the problem. I think it was just the bios itself that wouldn't respect the set clocks.


No worries, just glad you got it sorted! Now go enjoy it!!


----------



## j o e

it also does 5ghz non avx overnight


----------



## dchalfont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> No worries, just glad you got it sorted! Now go enjoy it!!


Thanks so much. I was going insane trying to sort it out.

Running at 4.7core/4.2 cache 1.25 volts and vccio 1.10 vccsa 1.15 and 4x8gb 3600cl18 it was getting up to 80c in small fpu aida64.

Obviously gaming temps will be lower but I think that will about do it for my overclocking the cpu.

I tried 3866c18 at 1.35 and it wasn't enough even at vccsa 1.20 but I never tried for 1.4 volts on the ram.

I'll try 1.2 and 1.4 and run the memory test for a few hours. If that fails I'll probably just leave it as is. More is nice but not at the cost of stability.

I came from a 6700k at 4.6 and 2800cl14 16gb.

50% more cores and threads an extra 100mhz, 800mhz faster ram with equal or lower latency and double the ram capacity...it was a pretty good upgrade. Not to mention the 1 and 2tb 960 pro drives and corsair 570x I bought.







[/URL]


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dchalfont*
> 
> Thanks so much. I was going insane trying to sort it out.
> 
> Running at 4.7core/4.2 cache 1.25 volts and vccio 1.10 vccsa 1.15 and 4x8gb 3600cl18 it was getting up to 80c in small fpu aida64.
> 
> Obviously gaming temps will be lower but I think that will about do it for my overclocking the cpu.
> 
> I tried 3866c18 at 1.35 and it wasn't enough even at vccsa 1.20 but I never tried for 1.4 volts on the ram.
> 
> I'll try 1.2 and 1.4 and run the memory test for a few hours. If that fails I'll probably just leave it as is. More is nice but not at the cost of stability.
> 
> I came from a 6700k at 4.6 and 2800cl14 16gb.
> 
> 50% more cores and threads an extra 100mhz, 800mhz faster ram with equal or lower latency and double the ram capacity...it was a pretty good upgrade. Not to mention the 1 and 2tb 960 pro drives and corsair 570x I bought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


You may need to push your VCCIO further to maintain stability. I would try 1.15v and keep your VSSA at 1.2v to see if that helps. I been running my gskill DDR4 3200C14 RAM (bought it in November 2016) and been running 1.4v ever since. Now I even push it to 1.425v and I really don't see any issues as higher speed memory comes with 1.45 to even 1.5v standard.


----------



## jer732

I am currently going insane trying to figure out the same problem that you were having. However mine does not appear related to the BIOS.

I have the ASUS Maximus X Hero motherboard, a Cryorig R1 Universal and I have been trying to follow the Kaby Lake overclocking guide on the ROG website. My BIOS is updated to the current version.

My settings:

Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual
CPU Core Ratio to Sync All Cores @ 49x multiplier
1.35 vcore manual (not adaptive)
MCE disabled
IA DC Load Line to 0.01
IA AC Load Line to 0.01
No xmp enabled

I will run Realbench or Prime95 (current version with avx disabled) and on both after less than 1 minute my cpu wil down clock from 4.9 to 4.3 or lower. Temperatures have spiked to 85C usually running in the high 70s.

I really have no idea what to do at this point. Any suggestions?


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jer732*
> 
> I am currently going insane trying to figure out the same problem that you were having. However mine does not appear related to the BIOS.
> 
> I have the ASUS Maximus X Hero motherboard, a Cryorig R1 Universal and I have been trying to follow the Kaby Lake overclocking guide on the ROG website. My BIOS is updated to the current version.
> 
> My settings:
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner to Manual
> CPU Core Ratio to Sync All Cores @ 49x multiplier
> 1.35 vcore manual (not adaptive)
> MCE disabled
> IA DC Load Line to 0.01
> IA AC Load Line to 0.01
> No xmp enabled
> 
> I will run Realbench or Prime95 (current version with avx disabled) and on both after less than 1 minute my cpu wil down clock from 4.9 to 4.3 or lower. Temperatures have spiked to 85C usually running in the high 70s.
> 
> I really have no idea what to do at this point. Any suggestions?


Current limit max?
Sustained and burst TDP?
CPU VRM capability?
LLC5 to 6?

If it takes a minute, that's well within Intel Turboboost Spec of 128 seconds max. Your sustained TDP requires an increase.


----------



## Falkentyne

You guys NEED to stop getting salty about STABLE STABLE STABLE and stop trying to force someone to test 8 thread prime95 with AVX!! If they don't want to test it then THEY DON'T WANT TO TEST IT. Let it go. Games don't use 8 threads of full load AVX anyway at 150W of power. I will NEVER test prime with AVX at anything higher than 1.25v, EVER. If GreedyMuffin doesn't want to use AVX, why call him out?


----------



## terrorindeed

I've just updated the Asus Maximus X Hero WiFi AC board to 0802 released November 17th. All my bios settings were reset which wasnt a big deal. I dialed everything back in and am stable at
5.2GHZ Sync all Cores
Offset 1.300V + 0.055
LLC 4
MCE Disabled
Turbo Enabled

Very oddly, my cores are fluctuating from 3.7ghz to 5.2ghz in Prime95, RealBench and Cinebench. More example, my previous cinebench score was 1714, now it sits around 1425.

I have disabled speedstep and enabled/disabled enhanced turbo.

Any ideas why my previously solid 5.2Ghz OC is now downclocking?

Thanks for the look


----------



## Jbgough123

Couple of people in here tripping way to bad over avx and what not as if its some kind of witch hunt as said or to be a downer. Stable is stable imo unless it's some kind of special kids group or competition. If someone can run 5ghz and play games everyday for hours or csgo or cod or destiny 2 and use there computer as they normally would without issue then why does it matter? I usually run prime95 for an hour or two and realbench and if so all is good. Dont need a 12hr or 24hr run or maxed out lol never had a issue or crash in years doing what i do and gaming on any different games for plenty of hours.
Love my overclocks but not spending hours and hours or days and weeks testing and testing. I install windows play with it for a tiny bit then leave it be unless it has issues or crashes doing MY normal pc activities(everyone is different or uses a pc for different things). Different strokes for different folks getting caught up in minor stuff or others.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You guys NEED to stop getting salty about STABLE STABLE STABLE and stop trying to force someone to test 8 thread prime95 with AVX!! If they don't want to test it then THEY DON'T WANT TO TEST IT. Let it go. Games don't use 8 threads of full load AVX anyway at 150W of power. I will NEVER test prime with AVX at anything higher than 1.25v, EVER. If GreedyMuffin doesn't want to use AVX, why call him out?


If people can game on it and they're happy then who cares. Ive been coming here to try and find settings I can test on my setup. Heck Ive only done max 30 min in p95 26.6 (no avx) and called it a day.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You guys NEED to stop getting salty about STABLE STABLE STABLE and stop trying to force someone to test 8 thread prime95 with AVX!! If they don't want to test it then THEY DON'T WANT TO TEST IT. Let it go. Games don't use 8 threads of full load AVX anyway at 150W of power. I will NEVER test prime with AVX at anything higher than 1.25v, EVER. If GreedyMuffin doesn't want to use AVX, why call him out?
> 
> 
> 
> If people can game on it and they're happy then who cares. Ive been coming here to try and find settings I can test on my setup. Heck Ive only done max 30 min in p95 26.6 (no avx) and called it a day.
Click to expand...

I don't like any problems at all that is why I run v28.10 prime95 24 hours.


----------



## terrorindeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> I've just updated the Asus Maximus X Hero WiFi AC board to 0802 released November 17th. All my bios settings were reset which wasnt a big deal. I dialed everything back in and am stable at
> 5.2GHZ Sync all Cores
> Offset 1.300V + 0.055
> LLC 4
> MCE Disabled
> Turbo Enabled
> 
> Very oddly, my cores are fluctuating from 3.7ghz to 5.2ghz in Prime95, RealBench and Cinebench. More example, my previous cinebench score was 1714, now it sits around 1425.
> 
> I have disabled speedstep and enabled/disabled enhanced turbo.
> 
> Any ideas why my previously solid 5.2Ghz OC is now downclocking?
> 
> Thanks for the look


HWINFO shows Power Limit Exceeded YES for Core 0-5.

I have increased CPU capability to 140%, and the Power Limit exceeded is still present. HMMM


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> HWINFO shows Power Limit Exceeded YES for Core 0-5.
> 
> I have increased CPU capability to 140%, and the Power Limit exceeded is still present. HMMM


On the main page there is an option about power/throttle set that to maximum or 255.55 as that dissables throttling.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> HWINFO shows Power Limit Exceeded YES for Core 0-5.
> 
> I have increased CPU capability to 140%, and the Power Limit exceeded is still present. HMMM


Increase short time and long time power limits


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> false
> How did you test stability and for how long?
> 
> 5.1 @1.28vcore *AVX stable* sounds like winning the silicon lottery; I can manage 5.0ghz @1.3vcore but it's not AVX stable - not by a long shot.


From the picture you can tell TWO MINS


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> Essentially he posted exactly what he said, no mention of him bragging about low temps anywhere in the quoted post, just a simple temp value. Not really understanding why you are criticizing him for using an AVX offset...I get the need to run prime95 with in-place large FFTs if you want to ensure "absolute" stability in every possible application, imo hes using common sense running a pass with a negative AVX offset on a non delidded chip...guess I'm not really understanding what you are getting at with this comment, do you want him to run it without the AVX offset so he can nuke his chip. Obviously its going to run hotter. I can see where you are coming from in terms of what qualifies for absolute stability (in most cases), but your posts seem more like a witch hunt rather than being constructive. Why not ask for Prime95 proof of stability with particular AVX test perimeters in the requirements for claiming stability in the forum rules if you are that concerned with what qualifies as "absolute" stability in a system. Results and settings are the only guidelines here, everyone is going to have different results in different configuration and different hardware specs. Thought idea of this thread is that we post results of latest tests and try to give constructive advice to people having issues with their personal configurations, or maybe I'm posting in the wrong forum and I read the title wrong.


So asking for specifics is a witch-hunt? Why are you acting so defensively? Why wouldn't you want details? Are you even aware of the fact that most Z370 boards have an AVX off-set bug that clocks down your cpu whenever you put load on it, regardless of AVX instructions? Until there's a fix, clockspeeds will fluctuate and be all over the place with an off-set.

If by politely stating a few facts to someone else, I somehow got _you_ offended, I strongy advise you follow some sensitivity trainings.

If you OC your CPU to 5ghz with an off-set of 2 and torture test it in Prime95, you're essentially testing a 4.8ghz. I really don't know what's so horrible about this comment.

Please note that I'm not asking anyone to torture test it with AVX. I'm just asking you to clearly state *how* you tested it and with which program so we can make educated comparisons.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *terrorindeed*
> 
> I've just updated the Asus Maximus X Hero WiFi AC board to 0802 released November 17th. All my bios settings were reset which wasnt a big deal. I dialed everything back in and am stable at
> 5.2GHZ Sync all Cores
> Offset 1.300V + 0.055
> LLC 4
> MCE Disabled
> Turbo Enabled
> 
> Very oddly, my cores are fluctuating from 3.7ghz to 5.2ghz in Prime95, RealBench and Cinebench. More example, my previous cinebench score was 1714, now it sits around 1425.
> 
> I have disabled speedstep and enabled/disabled enhanced turbo.
> 
> Any ideas why my previously solid 5.2Ghz OC is now downclocking?
> 
> Thanks for the look


Have you tried LLC 6? Did you enable an AVX off-set? Did you disable the C-states? Where exactly in the bios did you disable MCE?


----------



## To4d

Sold my 7820x for the 8700k.

It performs SO much better in some games its crazy. The 7820x was running @4.8 allcore nonavx, my 8700k is at 5ghz avx with the Hero X.

I delidded the CPU and replaced the paste with LM. With the normal paste i could not run the chip at 5ghz at all, not even with 1.35v+. It just was way to hot and unstable.

1.315v Bios, manual = 1.28v full load, 1.296v gaming, 1.312v idle
LLC5
Cache x48
increased all power limits
no offset
vid best scenario

Batch: L729C231

25 runs Linx 0.8 stable with 8192 memory.
2h Prime 29.4 AVX&nonavx stable
3h Realbench 2.43 and 2.56 stable

I can run this tests with 1-2steps lower vcore but then its creating whea errors from time to time but no crash. with 1.28v no errors. Maybe with better cooling but this is the max with my AIO and normal fanspeeds. Temps are ~75c on Linx with my Kraken X62 at about 1k RPM (Vardar Fans) and 40c Water. Top Mounting in Pull-config as exhaust.

I'm happy







so glad i got rid of x299.


----------



## j o e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> So asking for specifics is a witch-hunt? Why are you acting so defensively? Why wouldn't you want details? Are you even aware of the fact that most Z370 boards have an AVX off-set bug that clocks down your cpu whenever you put load on it, regardless of AVX instructions? Until there's a fix, clockspeeds will fluctuate and be all over the place with an off-set.
> 
> If by politely stating a few facts to someone else, I somehow got _you_ offended, I strongy advise you follow some sensitivity trainings.
> 
> If you OC your CPU to 5ghz with an off-set of 2 and torture test it in Prime95, you're essentially testing a 4.8ghz. I really don't know what's so horrible about this comment.
> 
> Please note that I'm not asking anyone to torture test it with AVX. I'm just asking you to clearly state *how* you tested it and with which program so we can make educated comparisons.
> Have you tried LLC 6? Did you enable an AVX off-set? Did you disable the C-states? Where exactly in the bios did you disable MCE?


my board does not have an avx bug, I also posted all of my bios screenshots a few pages back but thanks anyway for your concern


----------



## Nizzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *To4d*
> 
> Sold my 7820x for the 8700k.
> 
> It performs SO much better in some games its crazy. The 7820x was running @4.8 allcore nonavx, my 8700k is at 5ghz avx with the Hero X.
> 
> I delidded the CPU and replaced the paste with LM. With the normal paste i could not run the chip at 5ghz at all, not even with 1.35v+. It just was way to hot and unstable.
> 
> 1.315v Bios, manual = 1.28v full load, 1.296v gaming, 1.312v idle
> LLC5
> Cache x48
> increased all power limits
> no offset
> vid best scenario
> 
> Batch: L729C231
> 
> 25 runs Linx 0.8 stable with 8192 memory.
> 2h Prime 29.4 AVX&nonavx stable
> 3h Realbench 2.43 and 2.56 stable
> 
> I can run this tests with 1-2steps lower vcore but then its creating whea errors from time to time but no crash. with 1.28v no errors. Maybe with better cooling but this is the max with my AIO and normal fanspeeds. Temps are ~75c on Linx with my Kraken X62 at about 1k RPM (Vardar Fans) and 40c Water. Top Mounting in Pull-config as exhaust.
> 
> I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad i got rid of x299.


Do you have som numbers to share?


----------



## mascarpwn

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j o e*
> 
> my board does not have an avx bug, I also posted all of my bios screenshots a few pages back but thanks anyway for your concern


That's good to hear. So when you run Aida64 or any random game, your clockspeeds stay at 5.0ghz, even with an off-set of 2? What board did you have? I can't find your original post.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *To4d*
> 
> Sold my 7820x for the 8700k.
> 
> It performs SO much better in some games its crazy. The 7820x was running @4.8 allcore nonavx, my 8700k is at 5ghz avx with the Hero X.
> 
> I delidded the CPU and replaced the paste with LM. With the normal paste i could not run the chip at 5ghz at all, not even with 1.35v+. It just was way to hot and unstable.
> 
> 1.315v Bios, manual = 1.28v full load, 1.296v gaming, 1.312v idle
> LLC5
> Cache x48
> increased all power limits
> no offset
> vid best scenario
> 
> Batch: L729C231
> 
> 25 runs Linx 0.8 stable with 8192 memory.
> 2h Prime 29.4 AVX&nonavx stable
> 3h Realbench 2.43 and 2.56 stable
> 
> I can run this tests with 1-2steps lower vcore but then its creating whea errors from time to time but no crash. with 1.28v no errors. Maybe with better cooling but this is the max with my AIO and normal fanspeeds. Temps are ~75c on Linx with my Kraken X62 at about 1k RPM (Vardar Fans) and 40c Water. Top Mounting in Pull-config as exhaust.
> 
> I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so glad i got rid of x299.


yeah - the 8700K is pretty much the sweet spot for for a gaming rig today. Very fast chip with a top 2 IPC (7740K is better in my testing). x299 has advantages... but it's not mainstream for gaming.








here's where this rig is set to (stable to RB, x264, x265, IBT, p95 (1h).

vid is a bit high so Manual vcore is the best configuration (droop to 1.328 under IBT and p95)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> That's good to hear. So when you run Aida64 or any random game, your clockspeeds stay at 5.0ghz, even with an off-set of 2? What board did you have? I can't find your original post.


if the clock is not dropping 2 bins when AVX is in the stack AND an avx offset of 2 is set in bios... then that bios IS bugged... it is not doing what you set it to do.


----------



## dchalfont

3600mhz ram with 4 modules is the absolute limit for me. I mean ai didn't try for something as a 100mhz overclock, I went for 3866 but increasing voltage to 1.4 and vccsao from 1.15 to 1.2 did nothing. Not even a boot.

All good though. Obsessing about the last percent improvement is a miserabke experience.

I'm just going to be happy with how it is. Still a big improvement over my skylake build.

I've had bad experiences with msi and asus motherboards so even though people hate gigabyte boards I had to stick with what's reliable. And the gaming 7 was like $80 more than my gaming 5...all that for slightly better vrms and MAYBE an extra 200mhz ram speed...not worth it.


----------



## j o e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> That's good to hear. So when you run Aida64 or any random game, your clockspeeds stay at 5.0ghz, even with an off-set of 2? What board did you have? I can't find your original post.


Yeah anything non avx runs at 50x under full load, this top screenshot I am running a cpuz stress test and a IEU stress test together, it stays at 50x then when I start prime small fft it drops to 48x. It's an Asus strix rog gaming-H with the most recent bios.

(the bottom screenshots are old when I was testing avx -3)


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if the clock is not dropping 2 bins when AVX is in the stack AND an avx offset of 2 is set in bios... then that bios IS bugged... it is not doing what you set it to do.


I know, that's the whole point









Yet, it shouldn't drop 2 stacks in Aida64, since it doesn't give AVX instuctions. That's what many people are complaining about (a quick google search shows as much) that AVX off-set is triggered regardless of AVX instructions being demanded. Most people experience fluctuating clockspeeds, e.g. constantly from 5 to 4.8 and back.

Which mobo did you say you have?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> I know, that's the whole point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, it shouldn't drop 2 stacks in Aida64, since it doesn't give AVX instuctions. That's what many people are complaining about (a quick google search shows as much) that AVX off-set is triggered regardless of AVX instructions being demanded. Most people experience fluctuating clockspeeds, e.g. constantly from 5 to 4.8 and back.
> 
> Which mobo did you say you have?


aid64 cpu-only test is non-AVX, the cache and fpu tests use the AVX instruction set.








gear is in my sig


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> aid64 cpu-only test is non-AVX, the cache and fpu tests use the AVX instruction set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gear is in my sig


How quaint. What do you think is the reason that my system can handle an 8 hour Aida64 stress test, but that at least 2 workers stop after ~5 minutes of Prime95? Is Prime95 just 'unrealistically stressful'?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j o e*
> 
> Yeah anything non avx runs at 50x under full load, this top screenshot I am running a cpuz stress test and a IEU stress test together, it stays at 50x then when I start prime small fft it drops to 48x. It's an Asus strix rog gaming-H with the most recent bios.
> 
> (the bottom screenshots are old when I was testing avx -3)


Ugh, I can't find where to disable MCE and I have the exact same bios as you do. Where did you find it?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> How quaint. What do you think is the reason that my system can handle an 8 hour Aida64 stress test, *but that at least 2 workers stop after ~5 minutes of Prime95*? Is Prime95 just 'unrealistically stressful'?
> Ugh, I can't find where to disable MCE and I have the exact same bios as you do. Where did you find it?


because they apply the instruction set with different scheduling and use a different FFT sequence. The AID64 FPU only test is close to the same. But - neither does anything more than hammer the FPU with repetitive proc calls. Frankly, p95 is not a good way to establish system-wide stability on a modern cpu architecture. It's only useful if you plan on hunting primes.
It's from the Jurassic cpu stability epoch (2 or 4 core 45nm days). Use x264, realbench, and some IBT if you must have a high-current synthetic in the mix. More important to thoroughly establish the stability of any ram OC (including XMP).

You can only disable ASUS MCE (which is a mod of the underlying Intel MCE). Neither is applicable to any turbo mul;tiplier above the stock max turbo freq... So, once you OC your chip (or synch cores) neither is in effect.


----------



## voidpointer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> From the picture you can tell TWO MINS




There you go. AVX small FFTs for >5h. This time with LLC2 and Offset -40mV.


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> because they apply the instruction set with different scheduling and use a different FFT sequence. The AID64 FPU only test is close to the same. But - neither does anything more than hammer the FPU with repetitive proc calls. Frankly, p95 is not a good way to establish system-wide stability on a modern cpu architecture. It's only useful if you plan on hunting primes.
> It's from the Jurassic cpu stability epoch (2 or 4 core 45nm days). Use x264, realbench, and some IBT if you must have a high-current synthetic in the mix. More important to thoroughly establish the stability of any ram OC (including XMP).
> 
> You can only disable ASUS MCE (which is a mod of the underlying Intel MCE). Neither is applicable to any turbo mul;tiplier above the stock max turbo freq... So, once you OC your chip (or synch cores) neither is in effect.


That's awesome, thanks! Next step is a 5ghz clock and this time I'll only test stability with Asus Realbench! I had an inkling that Prime95 is too demanding.


----------



## dseg

How hot does the 8700k run with *stock speeds*?
I have a new build with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO and it is reaching 90C on all cores on prime95 and when using Handbrake 100% CPU load.


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> So asking for specifics is a witch-hunt? Why are you acting so defensively? Why wouldn't you want details? Are you even aware of the fact that most Z370 boards have an AVX off-set bug that clocks down your cpu whenever you put load on it, regardless of AVX instructions? Until there's a fix, clockspeeds will fluctuate and be all over the place with an off-set.
> 
> If by politely stating a few facts to someone else, I somehow got _you_ offended, I strongy advise you follow some sensitivity trainings.
> 
> If you OC your CPU to 5ghz with an off-set of 2 and torture test it in Prime95, you're essentially testing a 4.8ghz. I really don't know what's so horrible about this comment.
> 
> Please note that I'm not asking anyone to torture test it with AVX. I'm just asking you to clearly state *how* you tested it and with which program so we can make educated comparisons.
> Have you tried LLC 6? Did you enable an AVX off-set? Did you disable the C-states? Where exactly in the bios did you disable MCE?


My response to your direct question, to me specifically, was in no way defensive, you asked me about my testing I responded that I had run prime and would supply another bench if you really needed it. My response you quoted above was in regards to this remark you made here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> So you essentially did a torture test at 4.8ghz, considering that Prime95 clocks back your cpu by 200mhz with an AVX off-set of -2. No wonder your temps are that low. Believe me, you will not stay under 85°c without an AVX off-set unless you delid and are very lucky.


Joe here is not making any claims of stability etc. just a simple post of his run. So again, how is that comment constructive or polite for that matter, where is your request for the information he already provided, pretty sure he set the AVX because he is aware that in applications that utilize AVX he was going to have thermal issues and stability issues with his settings, this is after all the reason for utilizing a negative AVX offset. I'm fairly sure most people are aware of what AVX is and what it does, after all AVX has been for a while now, the first skylake iterations had AVX issues and intel is and has been addressing it, and no it's not an inherent problem originating on the z370 boards. The same issues persisted from z170/270/and now 370, maybe look into it a bit further than a quick google search. If people were not aware of what AVX offset does before beginning to OC and test they are now or are learning, considering individuals voicing concerns about clock fluctuations and not knowing why they are occurring as well as other instabilities. Most instability is not because of AVX but because of XMP settings, timings and other memory issues. Most people insert a comment like "hey it may be your AVX offset causing the issue, or it could be a number of other settings." Thats an example of posing a question politely, I'm sure a quick goolgle search will confirm this for you too... I don't take issue with wanting to educate people on this matter, or requesting screen caps of settings etc. so we can assist them with any oc issues they may be having, and you haven't offended me in any way, not sure where you inferred offense on my part related to your requests for more information, its more your approach, or rather lack thereof. I stated this fairly clearly in my response you directly quoted as well. Just wondering why you are being so condescending when requesting information from people? You posed this lovely and polite request to me exactly:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> So you passed a stresstest with Aida64 right? Have you tried the new, AVX ready Prime95? Or are you ignoring AVX stability like so many in this thread are?


What part of that is polite? I was thanking another member for his support and reporting my results, we have been having constructive dialog about what things to try next and how to approach certain perimeters. Essentially 90% of your posts, all have been similar in nature, all over the course of a full 2 days of being an active member and all in a single thread, just another reminder the thread is called "results and settings" this is not the [official] prime95 AVX stable club. I don't generally look at other people posts unless they are informative and helpful to other members but when you approach this issue they way you have it peaks interest, especially when you respond to someone who has been a forum member for 5 years and over 500+ unique rep with a remark like 'how quaint' and still have the balls to ask someone else you already criticized for no reason with a question of your own. You haven't politely requested information from anybody unless it is going to benefit you despite all of your AVX expertise. You yourself haven't posted any screen caps of bios settings, bench marks, or validations, just supplied words, you like like a lot of the people you are being critical of for not elaboration and proving stability. Overclocking is a constant battle of instability, followed by hours of research, inputting new settings and running more tests, it's constant trial and error. Not everyone has the time to sit and bench again so they can prove to you that they have run a specific test you are hung up on, I mean damn, if anyone even mentions stability or AIDA64 in the same post you seem to lose your ****. You get one response explaining why prime isn't a good test with modern architecture and your tune changed immediately, make up your mind.

Essentially if you are passionate about overclocking this is a process that never truly ends as we are all trying to reach a peak maximum overclock with the hardware we have available to us, no one here is an absolute expert in overclocking, that's the point of posting your most current results and settings, its a baseline for people to work off of. Even when we do get to a a specific number we are trying to reach it's in our nature to try and find a little more, even if its a margin of .00001 in some ambiguous setting. In essence no overclock is ever truly stable no matter what parameters you are testing for because of the constant testing and value changes we are trying. So someone who tested yesterday may not even have that same configuration anymore. There are so many factors to test for before anyone should even consider running an extremely demanding torture test like Prime, which searches for, you guessed it Primes.... Someone posting a current configuration, which may be stable based on their current tests is more likely than not to change those settings over and over while benching on many different platforms before even considering running Prime, even then there are other demanding tests that may prove more useful depending on application. There are other less CPU destroying tests than Prime which can be utilized to test how AVX is affecting core clocks. The last thing you want to do is toss in some numbers in your bios that someone else is using and then destroy a brand new processor because other tests were not performed first. If you define stable as a 0 AVX offset passing a prime95 torture for an ambiguous amount of time perhaps you should analyze your own approach.


----------



## gammagoat

Where is my popcorn!


----------



## mascarpwn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxlite*
> 
> snip


Mate, you seem to have misunderstood what I said, which is a shame, since you put a *considerable* amount of effort in your extensive reply.

I don't _want_ anyone to test AVX. I don't _require_ anyone to give proof. I don't _need_ you to test stability the way I do. I merely ask that you provide a few specifics, so we can make accurate comparisons, that's all.

There was nothing rude about what I said. I was stating facts, nothing more, nothing less.

Plus, I doubt you'll be able to actually destroy your CPU with a torture test, unless you disable all security measures in the bios.


----------



## dseg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> How hot does the 8700k run with *stock speeds*?
> I have a new build with a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO and it is reaching 90C on all cores on prime95 and when using Handbrake 100% CPU load.


So after checking CPU-Z, I was running 4.7Ghz @ 1.3v when 100% with *no overclock or adjustments to BIOS.*
I just updated the BIOS and now my CPU is running at 4.3Ghz @ 1.17v when 100%.

My temps are down 25C - Does anyone anyone know what happened?
Why did my speed and voltage drop after updating the BIOS when I previously made no adjustments to it?
Super confused.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dseg*
> 
> So after checking CPU-Z, I was running 4.7Ghz @ 1.3v when 100% with *no overclock or adjustments to BIOS.*
> I just updated the BIOS and now my CPU is running at 4.3Ghz @ 1.17v when 100%.
> 
> My temps are down 25C - Does anyone anyone know what happened?
> Why did my speed and voltage drop after updating the BIOS when I previously made no adjustments to it?
> Super confused.


they fixed the high vcore,thats what you see,1.3 is alot for only 4,7ghz

they have turned off MCE I think on default?

Just do a manual overclock to 4700mhz,,auto settings suck .


----------



## roybotnik

Anyone else use y-cruncher to test AVX stability? It seems that it isn't as brutal as P95 and provides a combination of CPU/memory intensive tests. Prime seems pretty awful now with how much current these can pull.

Also XTU bench is a pretty good quick test. It puts a ****ton of load on the VRM, my board emits coil whine when I use it. But it's really short.


----------



## Cyph3r

So I bought another 8700k as my last one was... a bit rubbish, couldn't hit 5GHz at 1.4v or below, I didn't test any higher as it would instantly hit 100c on my NH-D15s. The VID @ stock would be around 1.36-1.40v and occasionally spiking even higher.

This new 8700k seems to be a bit of an improvement - currently running 5GHz at 1.296v, small FFTs on P95 v26.6 currently hitting 78-82c.

Do you guys think this one is worth delidding?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> Mate, you seem to have misunderstood what I said, which is a shame, since you put a *considerable* amount of effort in your extensive reply.
> 
> I don't _want_ anyone to test AVX. I don't _require_ anyone to give proof. I don't _need_ you to test stability the way I do. I merely ask that you provide a few specifics, so we can make accurate comparisons, that's all.
> 
> There was nothing rude about what I said. I was stating facts, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Plus, *I doubt you'll be able to actually destroy your CPU with a torture test,* unless you disable all security measures in the bios.


well.. if not destroy, you can certainly "age" the gates. It has less to do with the actual voltage than the load (= current draw... which converts to watts). Honestly, you can kill a cpu very easily with certain power viruses (like p95, OCCT, LinX etc) - or at best end up with an overclock that is several multipliers lower than would be perfectly stable to ANY gaming or regular use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Anyone else use y-cruncher to test AVX stability? It seems that it isn't as brutal as P95 and provides a combination of CPU/memory intensive tests. Prime seems pretty awful now with how much current these can pull.
> 
> Also XTU bench is a pretty good quick test. It puts a ****ton of load on the VRM, my board emits coil whine when I use it. But it's really short.


Actually, some of the y-cruncher modules are as demanding as p95, use the same AVX and AVX2 scheduling, and can pull the same current.
Again - IMO there really is no single program that can perform a system-wide stability test and provide unconditional stability in the end. Mix the best of each type: Real Bench, x264 or x265, HCi Memtest or google stressapptest, and then a synthetic high-current stressor like IBT, or XTU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> So I bought another 8700k as my last one was... a bit rubbish, couldn't hit 5GHz at 1.4v or below, I didn't test any higher as it would instantly hit 100c on my NH-D15s. The VID @ stock would be around 1.36-1.40v and occasionally spiking even higher.
> 
> This new 8700k seems to be a bit of an improvement - currently running 5GHz at 1.296v, small FFTs on P95 v26.6 currently hitting 78-82c.
> 
> Do you guys think this one is worth delidding?










so.. you guys do know that v26.6 does not use AVX - right?

Just use the most recent version and edit the "local.txt" files adding the following commands (explained in the undoc.txt file):

CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1

0= disabled, 1=enabled. And you get several bugs fixed too boot.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so.. you guys do know that v26.6 does not use AVX - right?
> 
> Just use the most recent version and edit the "local.txt" files adding the following commands (explained in the undoc.txt file):
> 
> CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
> CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1
> 
> 0= disabled, 1=enabled. And you get several bugs fixed too boot.


Yes, I know 26.6 doesn't use AVX, that's why I use it, and also why I specified the exact version I'm using... Because it's common knowledge 26.6 doesn't use AVX.

I get no bugs with 26.6, why would I edit files to get the latest version to do the same thing as the version I'm currently using? All in all, I'm not sure what the point of your post was?


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Actually, some of the y-cruncher modules are as demanding as p95, use the same AVX and AVX2 scheduling, and can pull the same current.


Right, but it runs the test sequences for a shorter time by default and switches between different modules (and it's easy to turn em on and off). Plus you can cycle through the BKT test which isn't harsh. Still seems a little gentler than prime which just murders your CPU for as long as you can stand it. I generally use a combo of y-cruncher and realbench. Realbench for long-running stability testing, y-cruncher for short-term AVX testing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Yes, I know 26.6 doesn't use AVX, that's why I use it, and also why I specified the exact version I'm using... Because it's common knowledge 26.6 doesn't use AVX.
> 
> I get no bugs with 26.6, why would I edit files to get the latest version to do the same thing as the version I'm currently using? All in all, I'm not sure what the point of your post was?


right common knowledge, and pointless. So, p95 that does not use AVX or AVX2, FMA3 etc. does exactly what in establishing stability for a CPU that uses these instruction sets? Makes no sense to me. Better to use something you understand schedules these ISs in a real-world representative manner.
But hey - stability is subjective. Enjoy.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Right, but it runs the test sequences for a shorter time by default and switches between different modules (and it's easy to turn em on and off). Plus you can cycle through the BKT test which isn't harsh. Still seems a little gentler than prime which just murders your CPU for as long as you can stand it. I generally use a combo of y-cruncher and realbench. Realbench for long-running stability testing, y-cruncher for short-term AVX testing.


Absolutely - it is a much better (synthetic) way to get these instruction sets into the stability regime. Combined with google streessapptest (even run under windows BASH) or better yet, HCi memtest which works the cache harder, and the system is good to go.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right common knowledge, and pointless. So, p95 that does not use AVX or AVX2, FMA3 etc. does exactly what in establishing stability for a CPU that uses these instruction sets? Makes no sense to me. Better to use something you understand schedules these ISs in a real-world representative manner.
> But hey - stability is subjective. Enjoy.
> Absolutely - it is a much better (synthetic) way to get these instruction sets into the stability regime. Combined with google streessapptest (even run under windows BASH) or better yet, HCi memtest which works the cache harder, and the system is good to go.


Your responses are genuinely baffling me.

I'm currently in the process of testing for stability. I'm using 26.6 to test non-AVX stability @ 5GHz. I'm using a -3 AVX offset due to heat. I have no idea why you're going off on this tangent like this is all new information to me as it's not what I asked - where did I say I have no intention of testing AVX?

Do you want to re-read my original post? *(Due to the AVX heat)*, my question was if it's a chip worth delidding, as in, is 5GHz *NON-AVX* @ 1.296 a decent chip?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> because they apply the instruction set with different scheduling and use a different FFT sequence. The AID64 FPU only test is close to the same. But - neither does anything more than hammer the FPU with repetitive proc calls. Frankly, p95 is not a good way to establish system-wide stability on a modern cpu architecture. It's only useful if you plan on hunting primes.
> It's from the Jurassic cpu stability epoch (2 or 4 core 45nm days). Use x264, realbench, and some IBT if you must have a high-current synthetic in the mix. More important to thoroughly establish the stability of any ram OC (including XMP).
> 
> You can only disable ASUS MCE (which is a mod of the underlying Intel MCE). Neither is applicable to any turbo mul;tiplier above the stock max turbo freq... So, once you OC your chip (or synch cores) neither is in effect.


Specifically which x264 program or test do you use and what is best for determining ram stability?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> Mate, you seem to have misunderstood what I said, which is a shame, since you put a *considerable* amount of effort in your extensive reply.
> 
> I don't _want_ anyone to test AVX. I don't _require_ anyone to give proof. I don't _need_ you to test stability the way I do. I merely ask that you provide a few specifics, so we can make accurate comparisons, that's all.
> 
> There was nothing rude about what I said. I was stating facts, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Plus, *I doubt you'll be able to actually destroy your CPU with a torture test,* unless you disable all security measures in the bios.
> 
> 
> 
> well.. if not destroy, you can certainly "age" the gates. It has less to do with the actual voltage than the load (= current draw... which converts to watts). Honestly, you can kill a cpu very easily with certain power viruses (like p95, OCCT, LinX etc) - or at best end up with an overclock that is several multipliers lower than would be perfectly stable to ANY gaming or regular use.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Anyone else use y-cruncher to test AVX stability? It seems that it isn't as brutal as P95 and provides a combination of CPU/memory intensive tests. Prime seems pretty awful now with how much current these can pull.
> 
> Also XTU bench is a pretty good quick test. It puts a ****ton of load on the VRM, my board emits coil whine when I use it. But it's really short.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, some of the y-cruncher modules are as demanding as p95, use the same AVX and AVX2 scheduling, and can pull the same current.
> Again - IMO there really is no single program that can perform a system-wide stability test and provide unconditional stability in the end. Mix the best of each type: Real Bench, x264 or x265, HCi Memtest or google stressapptest, and then a synthetic high-current stressor like IBT, or XTU.
Click to expand...

Transistors in the processor run at the same wattage with any software including prime95 and intel linpack. What one sees with programs like prime95 and Intel linpack is there are very few pipeline bubbles and full utilization of integer floating point units in those kinds of programs.

Pipeline data bubbles like in gaming cause stalls in data processing also light floating point usage, thus lowering the wattage because of the idle transistors while the processor is in usage.

So in the end 8 hours of gaming is about equal to 5 hours of prime95 FMA3 or Intel linpack.

The point to remember is a processor only processes data by switching the transistors off or on and there is no increased load, just duration from Idle to use also utilization of the amount of transistors. Transistors are not like a heating element or a car engine, transistors run at full speed anytime there used.


----------



## Mysticial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *roybotnik*
> 
> Right, but it runs the test sequences for a shorter time by default and switches between different modules (and it's easy to turn em on and off). Plus you can cycle through the BKT test which isn't harsh. Still seems a little gentler than prime which just murders your CPU for as long as you can stand it. I generally use a combo of y-cruncher and realbench. Realbench for long-running stability testing, y-cruncher for short-term AVX testing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right common knowledge, and pointless. So, p95 that does not use AVX or AVX2, FMA3 etc. does exactly what in establishing stability for a CPU that uses these instruction sets? Makes no sense to me. Better to use something you understand schedules these ISs in a real-world representative manner.
> But hey - stability is subjective. Enjoy.
> Absolutely - it is a much better (synthetic) way to get these instruction sets into the stability regime. Combined with google streessapptest (even run under windows BASH) or better yet, HCi memtest which works the cache harder, and the system is good to go.


From my experience, the most efficient "quick test" using y-cruncher to stress-test is to simply run the largest Pi benchmark you can fit into memory. Each of the sub-tests in the stress-test menu put a very monotonous and homogeneous load for the duration of the test. They don't test much in terms of processor state and power transitions. And if you have a specific component that's weak, you may have to wait a few minutes for it to cycle through to the test(s) that actually expose it.

On the other hand, performing an actual computation will throw everything at it at once. The result is that the workload is very volatile in every aspect from the type of load to even the CPU utilization. And in quite a few cases, I've seen hardware bail on this type of load yet are able to hold up under the more stable loads.

As a result of this type of volatile work-load, the average power draw and temperatures will usually be lower than the most stressful module in the stress-tester. But the temporary power/temperature spikes are also higher than any of the individual stress-test modules.

The problem with using the main computations as a stress-test is that there's no way to loop them other than using a shell script via cmdline. Though you can get longer running computations by computing something that's much slower than Pi. (Catalan's Constant is my favorite since it's about 20x slower without needing much more memory.)

I've been thinking about putting the Pi computations themselves back into the stress-tester. (they used to exist - some 5 years ago) But I haven't really started thinking about how to fit it into the current stress-test format.

As a side note, there's a developer-only option that slams the processor with the program's unit tests. This workload is also unlike any of the main features as it stresses the OS as well. And while the purpose of this is to test the program itself for errors (not the hardware), it did manage to expose the Ryzen segfault bug in Windows whereas the stress-tester and the main computations couldn't.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Got my 8700k the other day, I've kept it at 4.7GHz stock, though I've undervolted it down to ~1.20v.
> 
> Very pleased with the performance and temperatures.


This is exactly what i'm going to do... the voltage increase and overclock for gaming and day to day stuff doesn't warrant the gain for me, so this idea works just fine


----------



## roybotnik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysticial*
> 
> On the other hand, performing an actual computation will throw everything at it at once. The result is that the workload is very volatile in every aspect from the type of load to even the CPU utilization. And in quite a few cases, I've seen hardware bail on this type of load yet are able to hold up under the more stable loads.
> 
> As a side note, there's a developer-only option that slams the processor with the program's unit tests. This workload is also unlike any of the main features as it stresses the OS as well. And while the purpose of this is to test the program itself for errors (not the hardware), it did manage to expose the Ryzen segfault bug in Windows whereas the stress-tester and the main computations couldn't.


Thanks for all of this info, I'll definitely try using the Pi benchmark. I've been using XTU bench for volatile load when testing new settings - I'm not really sure what it does, but it will crash pretty easily with an unstable OC. It's the only thing I've used that makes the board emit coil whine, and it does it in 1 second bursts. Not XTU stress test just the benchmark. Wish it had a loop option. I'll throw y-cruncher benching into the mix too







.

Is there a way to run the unit tests w/ the distributed binary? I bought my Ryzen on the day they released, so I should probably stop being lazy get around to testing the segfault issue...







.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This is exactly what i'm going to do... the voltage increase and overclock for gaming and day to day stuff doesn't warrant the gain for me, so this idea works just fine


Well there's a 250 point increase going from 4.8Ghz to 4.9Ghz in Assassins Creed Origins Benchmark, equivalent to 2 - 3fps


----------



## Batboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well there's a 250 point increase going from 4.8Ghz to 4.9Ghz in Assassins Creed Origins Benchmark, equivalent to 2 - 3fps


Not benching though still the same thing, daily runner and just gaming it's hit the clock you want LLC on standard low etc and try to undervolt...why a lot of old chips are probably still fine. Benching it's like literally opposite and stability finding max LLC and quite a but more voltage. More heat though.....


----------



## navjack27

At least for me on my Extreme4 setting LLC to 1 achieves the vcore value that I set and while under load it's only slightly under.
Static voltage 1.380v
50x multiplier
37x max and min cache
1ghz fclk
2800 ddr4 cr1
Stable with fahcore a4 & a7 with Max temps of 87c
Stable with Cinema4D random scenes I have with either the physical or standard renderer

Things of note:
Kraken x61 performed worse then my newly acquired nh-d15 both with Max fans in push pull
Limiting factor is internal CPU heat dissipation. Will be delidding when tool arrives
Coffee Lake does very well at limiting it's power draw even with all power savings disabled. 25w CPU package draw at idle is nice.
The load power draw is interesting in that it slowly climbs from 170w to 203w over time during sustained load. Still not sure what that actually is other than possible efficiency loss due to heat.


----------



## glnn_23

Stability testing with RB 2.56 @ 5.2Ghz with no avx offset. Ambient around 17C.

Set 1.325v in bios with LLC 6. Not sure if better go with higher vcore and LLC 5 to allow for vdroop.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Stability testing with RB 2.56 @ 5.2Ghz with no avx offset. Ambient around 17C.
> 
> Set 1.325v in bios with LLC 6. Not sure if better go with higher vcore and LLC 5 to allow for vdroop.


Very nice CPU you have there


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Stability testing with RB 2.56 @ 5.2Ghz with no avx offset. Ambient around 17C.
> 
> Set 1.325v in bios with LLC 6. Not sure if better go with higher vcore and LLC 5 to allow for vdroop.


On ASUS can you read the Vcore with HWmonitor or CPU-Z?


----------



## Batboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> On ASUS can you read the Vcore with HWmonitor or CPU-Z?


Use and like Both man. I'm just here cause I'm jealous you got that chip Lol


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> On ASUS can you read the Vcore with HWmonitor or CPU-Z?
> 
> 
> 
> Use and like Both man. I'm just here cause I'm jealous you got that chip Lol
Click to expand...

What do you have for a motherboard?


----------



## Batboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What do you have for a motherboard?


Well I went ahead picked up this Gigabyte mobo, cause theirs still something wrong with the Strix and memory not being picked up..glad I did been seamless with it. kinda like the Bios more too...easier to navigate and not kinda confusing.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Batboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What do you have for a motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Well I went ahead picked up this Gigabyte mobo, cause theirs still something wrong with the Strix and memory not being picked up..glad I did been seamless with it. kinda like the Bios more too...easier to navigate and not kinda confusing.
Click to expand...

That is the reason why I like Gigabyte also.







What motherboard do you have and what is your overclock?


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> So I bought another 8700k as my last one was... a bit rubbish, couldn't hit 5GHz at 1.4v or below, I didn't test any higher as it would instantly hit 100c on my NH-D15s. The VID @ stock would be around 1.36-1.40v and occasionally spiking even higher.
> 
> This new 8700k seems to be a bit of an improvement - currently running 5GHz at 1.296v, small FFTs on P95 v26.6 currently hitting 78-82c.
> 
> Do you guys think this one is worth delidding?


Delidding would bring the temps down, which could allow for a higher overclock if your want it. At 1.296, I think you have the voltage left to get at least another .1, maybe .2 if your lucky out of your OC. I am personally holding off on delidding mine until I find myself in situations that would benefit more from that extra .1. Sure, its fun to see how far I can push it, but for my tuned down 24 hour OC, a delid would not buy me more performance.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> This is exactly what i'm going to do... the voltage increase and overclock for gaming and day to day stuff doesn't warrant the gain for me, so this idea works just fine


I'm the same way, feel pretty good about running 4.7 all cores with a -100mV offset and only pulling 1.136 on an Prime95 AVX Small FFT load. Happy that I switched to offset vs fixed as well.


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glnn_23*
> 
> Stability testing with RB 2.56 @ 5.2Ghz with no avx offset. Ambient around 17C.
> 
> Set 1.325v in bios with LLC 6. Not sure if better go with higher vcore and LLC 5 to allow for vdroop.


Looking good, you are getting some voltage fluctuations from the image you posted (perfectly normal) not much but still hitting a maximum of 1.36v with your voltage setting. I would say give LLC-5 a shot with your current config and see where your max voltage is at after another pass keeping your settings as is, you might be able to push a little more then, I know it's not a sustained voltage but just something to look out for if you start to push the Vcore.


----------



## encrypted11

There's a rationale behind the Der8auer LLC6 recommendation and even forumers running heavy overclocks.

Running 6 cores on a high current workload would see a noticeable difference between L5 and L6.

Considering this is a fast tracked platform and that a number of designs retrofitted for CoffeeLake were Z270 derivatives, L6 Z370 behaving similar to L5 Z270 aren't a surprising observation at all.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damcrac*
> 
> Delidding would bring the temps down, which could allow for a higher overclock if your want it. At 1.296, I think you have the voltage left to get at least another .1, maybe .2 if your lucky out of your OC. I am personally holding off on delidding mine until I find myself in situations that would benefit more from that extra .1. Sure, its fun to see how far I can push it, but for my tuned down 24 hour OC, a delid would not buy me more performance.
> I'm the same way, feel pretty good about running 4.7 all cores with a -100mV offset and only pulling 1.136 on an Prime95 AVX Small FFT load. Happy that I switched to offset vs fixed as well.


I'm offset as well, drops to 800mhz and 0.8v or something with a 17 degree temp and then when I game, 1.2v @ 4.7ghz and around 55 degrees load.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Seems like I can do 5.0 at 1.220v, 5.1 at 1.264V, 5.2 at 1.329V, 5.3 at 1.392 and 5.4 at 1.460V or so.

No AVX offset(s).

I guess I'll stick to 5.1 since the temps in RB 2.56V is sub 60'C on max peak. And the voltage is really good. Not that 5.3 alot hotter, but I feel that 1.392V is alot for 24/7 operation?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok guys is this bad or good for a non delidded CPU that ran y-cruncher.
Any voltages lower would fail, there is no AVX offset.
BIOS voltage 1.310v, Windows 1.296v LLC 6.



Now I can pass Realbench 2.44/2.56, XTU fine with [email protected], heck I can do [email protected] (no avx offset) with Realbench 2.44/2.56 on a 2+ hour run, 1 minute into y-cruncher....."Coefficient is too large" fail.


----------



## freaky35

Are you using a fixed or offset vcore or?

Because Those temps are on The very high side.


----------



## fleps

Guys, any tips to RAM OC, as this seems a thing again on this gen?

I don't want to mess with my CPU OC so I imagine turn XMP off and work manually on the RAM? It's the CL 16 Hynx chip but maybe with 1.45v and CL 18 I can get it to 3600, I saw a review of this specific model that they reached 3500ish on 1.45v while maintaining the timings.

Do I need to pay attention to anything else to not mess with CPU OC or anything else than frequency / voltage / timings for the ram? I see there is a lot of options on the latency section...

Thanks!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> Are you using a fixed or offset vcore or?
> 
> Because Those temps are on The very high side.


Fixed voltage.
CPU isn't delidded.

Had to increase voltages to pass y-cruncher.
Realbench I get a max of 79c.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mascarpwn*
> 
> How quaint. What do you think is the reason that my system can handle an 8 hour Aida64 stress test, but that at least 2 workers stop after ~5 minutes of Prime95? Is Prime95 just 'unrealistically stressful'?
> Ugh, I can't find where to disable MCE and I have the exact same bios as you do. Where did you find it?


The author of Throttlestop himself @Unclewebb doesn't mind prime95 (most likely, with AVX and FMA3 disabled however) as a system stability test (for the system to at least be usable, this can be a good baseline test!), because one of the VERY good things about prime95 is it does a balanced load, heating up all the cores evenly, which is VERY good for testing your heatsink thermal paste and connection and quality. This is more on the laptop side of the discussion (as he was talking about thermals and poorly designed heatsinks), but when you're trying to get the best temps, and making sure the heatsink is properly balanced (HELLO, Alienware 17R4 tripod BS crap--thanks, Mr Azor!), then using Prime can show you if you have a good application of thermal paste and a balanced heatsink.

Other tests are bad for testing a properly working HS and thermal paste application because they use cyclic loads, which keeps max heat down but is bad for testing a properly and balanced HSF and liquid metal or kryonaut repaste.

Prime is not a good overall system stability test but is good for testing basic CPU and cache stability and is a decent RAM tester if set to a custom 75% RAM size test (this is mentioned in a RAM stability guide post on the DDR4 section). But one thing you do NOT need is to test 8 thread AVX small FFT for system stability. No game or browser app will ever use 8 threads anyway like that (at least not now).

The most important thing is, if you can pass prime small FFT and 75% RAM size (blend-custom size), (you dont need AVX enabled or FMA3), then you won't hose your system by trying to run windows and games/applications from it being massively unstable. The worst thing is trying to load an OS at settings that will corrupt the OS or hard drive (in most cases it's unstable RAM that will hose an OS, but it's possible bad CPU overclocks can do the same thing, but error checking will usually just cause a BSOD to limit damage, but with RAM, you can have data corrupted so badly by the time the BSOD happens, your OS is gone.....)


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Seems like I can do 5.0 at 1.220v, 5.1 at 1.264V, 5.2 at 1.329V, 5.3 at 1.392 and 5.4 at 1.460V or so.
> 
> No AVX offset(s).
> 
> I guess I'll stick to 5.1 since the temps in RB 2.56V is sub 60'C on max peak. And the voltage is really good. Not that 5.3 alot hotter, but I feel that 1.392V is alot for 24/7 operation?


Nice chip you have there!
Keep it at 5.1 for 24/7 and you should be safe from any degradation at that low vcore and enjoy that CPU! Your instincts are correct.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Seems like I can do 5.0 at 1.220v, 5.1 at 1.264V, 5.2 at 1.329V, 5.3 at 1.392 and 5.4 at 1.460V or so.
> 
> No AVX offset(s).
> 
> I guess I'll stick to 5.1 since the temps in RB 2.56V is sub 60'C on max peak. And the voltage is really good. Not that 5.3 alot hotter, but I feel that 1.392V is alot for 24/7 operation?


What LLC are you running ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok the Strix-F is going, will be ordering a new board soon.

So Apex or Formula/Code?

Apex I'm stuck with 16Gb's of memory, Formula/Code I can use all of my 4x8GB kit..


----------



## cjnnewman

Achieved 5Ghz stable at 1.27v, LLC on turbo. Temps in IBT and P95 26.6 small FFTs never go above 70c with a Floe Riing 360


----------



## freaky35

You Will need doen tougher stress program, Aida and Intel stable, does not not say much. test with Realbench, or OCCT. Those are a bit tougher. But be aware of The temps off course

You say, you are IBT stable, but is that at high, very high or standard?


----------



## cjnnewman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> You Will need doen tougher stress program, Aida and Intel stable, does not not say much. test with Realbench, or OCCT. Those are a bit tougher. But be aware of The temps off course


Realbench doesn't go above 75


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> What LLC are you running ?


I think I'm running 4 or 5 to get a nice healthy vdroop.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Ok the Strix-F is going, will be ordering a new board soon.
> 
> So Apex or Formula/Code?
> 
> Apex I'm stuck with 16Gb's of memory, Formula/Code I can use all of my 4x8GB kit..


What pushed you over the limit lol?

Im keeping mine cause the 5ghz bios profile seems to work quite well, and after i get my cpu back from SL it should handle 1.36v just fine.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What pushed you over the limit lol?
> 
> Im keeping mine cause the 5ghz bios profile seems to work quite well, and after i get my cpu back from SL it should handle 1.36v just fine.


Well the stupid amount of extra voltage needed to pass OCCT and y-cruncher.
1.296v for 4.8Ghz, where I see people doing 4.9/5Ghz on the same voltage with better boards.

But I do like my Rick and Morty theme it's producing


----------



## navjack27

Your house is 63f?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *damcrac*
> 
> Delidding would bring the temps down, which could allow for a higher overclock if your want it. At 1.296, I think you have the voltage left to get at least another .1, maybe .2 if your lucky out of your OC. I am personally holding off on delidding mine until I find myself in situations that would benefit more from that extra .1. Sure, its fun to see how far I can push it, but for my tuned down 24 hour OC, a delid would not buy me more performance.
> I'm the same way, feel pretty good about running 4.7 all cores with a -100mV offset and only pulling 1.136 on an Prime95 AVX Small FFT load. Happy that I switched to offset vs fixed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm offset as well, drops to 800mhz and 0.8v or something with a 17 degree temp and then when I game, 1.2v @ 4.7ghz and around 55 degrees load.
Click to expand...


----------



## fleps

It seems now that for 6+ cores CPU's those Prime Small FTTs, OCCT and RB benchmarks are really out of reality for the majority os us, because they will require so much from your CPU that it will overheat, so the OC is probably not stable due to thermal issues and not due to vcore or anything else.

The truth is that for a daily use CPU for normal gaming + streaming your CPU will never heat that much, I've tested many games here and none goes above 60C with fans at 30% (I live in a hot place).

Next weekend I'll do some OC tests using other type of benchmarks that don't overheat so much and see what I find.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> *It seems now that for 6+ cores CPU's those Prime Small FTTs, OCCT and RB benchmarks are really out of reality for the majority os us, because they will require so much from your CPU that it will overhead, so the OC is probably not stable due to thermal issues and not due to vcore or anything else.
> *
> The truth is that for a daily use CPU for normal gaming + streaming your CPU will never heat that much, I've tested many games here and none goes above 60C with fans at 30% (I live in a hot place).
> 
> Next weekend I'll do some OC tests using other type of benchmarks that don't overheat so much and see what I find.


Can't say that I agree with you on that, if there is anything that I have noticed is that Coffee runs slightly cooler than Kaby and doesn't have the temperature spikes Kaby did, Coffee seems to be a combination of the clocks of Kaby with the temperatures and lack of spikes of Skylake, maybe speed shift has been implemented in a different way again with this generation. OCCT and Prime,Realbench are achievable and many of us have done it


----------



## amd7674

So after delidding CPU I dropped about 15C and I was able to get into 5Ghz club







5.1Ghz was possibility but my CPU would require too much voltage. Now I have very stable and QUIET !!! 5ghz system.

My final settings are:

Asrock Taichi (farichild mosfets) bios v1.20
8700k (L733C404) delided
Noctua D15 (both fans running around 1000rpm on full load)
CPU Ratio = 50
Cache Ratio = 44
LLC = 1
Offset Voltage = -0.6 (~1.296v ~1.328v depending on the stressing app). I love offset comparing to set volatage as it will drop v depending on your workload.
DRAM V = 1.35V
VCCIO = 1.05V
VCCSA = 0.95V
All C-States Enabled
Temp = low 70C at load

DRAM:
3200 14-14-14-34-480-2T @ 1.35V

I was able to run DRAM at 3866 CL16, without any score improvement so I've decided to leave it at its stock 32000 CL14. I didn't try to go further that that.

The only thing left I have to do is to measure VRM temps (front and back) as I promised AlphaC.

BTW... I totally recommend undervolting your GPU, my Asus strix gtx1070 (running at 0.875v from 1.050v) is now super quiet. Yes I did lose few frames but I like my quiet GPU so much more


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Either the IMC on this CPU is a dud, MOBO (Z370 HERO X) is a POS or/and the bricks are shiat. (G.Skill Trident Z 4266 CL19)..

I can't even do 3600 at 16-16-36-1T 1.400V... Simply won't boot..





































Trying to boot on the XMP settings is not going to happend. So tempted to throw this out the window.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> So after delidding CPU I dropped about 15C and I was able to get into 5Ghz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1Ghz was possibility but my CPU would require too much voltage. Now I have very stable and QUIET !!! 5ghz system.
> 
> My final settings are:
> 
> Asrock Taichi (farichild mosfets) bios v1.20
> 8700k (L733C404) delided
> Noctua D15 (both fans running around 1000rpm on full load)
> CPU Ratio = 50
> Cache Ratio = 44
> LLC = 1
> Offset Voltage = -0.6 (~1.296v ~1.328v depending on the stressing app). I love offset comparing to set volatage as it will drop v depending on your workload.
> DRAM V = 1.35V
> VCCIO = 1.05V
> VCCSA = 0.95V
> All C-States Enabled
> Temp = low 70C at load
> 
> DRAM:
> 3200 14-14-14-34-480-2T @ 1.35V
> 
> I was able to run DRAM at 3866 CL16, without any score improvement so I've decided to leave it at its stock 32000 CL14. I didn't try to go further that that.
> 
> The only thing left I have to do is to measure VRM temps (front and back) as I promised AlphaC.
> 
> BTW... I totally recommend undervolting your GPU, my Asus strix gtx1070 (running at 0.875v from 1.050v) is now super quiet. Yes I did lose few frames but I like my quiet GPU so much more


Congrats man! How much voltage did you need for 5.1?


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> So after delidding CPU I dropped about 15C and I was able to get into 5Ghz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1Ghz was possibility but my CPU would require too much voltage. Now I have very stable and QUIET !!! 5ghz system.
> 
> My final settings are:
> 
> Asrock Taichi (farichild mosfets) bios v1.20
> 8700k (L733C404) delided
> Noctua D15 (both fans running around 1000rpm on full load)
> CPU Ratio = 50
> Cache Ratio = 44
> LLC = 1
> Offset Voltage = -0.6 (~1.296v ~1.328v depending on the stressing app). I love offset comparing to set volatage as it will drop v depending on your workload.
> DRAM V = 1.35V
> VCCIO = 1.05V
> VCCSA = 0.95V
> All C-States Enabled
> Temp = low 70C at load
> 
> DRAM:
> 3200 14-14-14-34-480-2T @ 1.35V
> 
> I was able to run DRAM at 3866 CL16, without any score improvement so I've decided to leave it at its stock 32000 CL14. I didn't try to go further that that.
> 
> The only thing left I have to do is to measure VRM temps (front and back) as I promised AlphaC.
> 
> BTW... I totally recommend undervolting your GPU, my Asus strix gtx1070 (running at 0.875v from 1.050v) is now super quiet. Yes I did lose few frames but I like my quiet GPU so much more


Unless I missed it what cooler or setup are you using? 15 deg less after delid is really good. I am getting another 8700K so I can delid it and test compared to my current one I have now. I want to see how much of a difference you can expect while stress testing different applications. perhaps I will also see 15 deg drop, or at least around there.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Congrats man! How much voltage did you need for 5.1?


I would need go at least 1.37v and too be honest I didn't spent enough time to call it "stable". It would require changing my "quiet" cpu fan profiles to be much more aggressive. There
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Unless I missed it what cooler or setup are you using? 15 deg less after delid is really good. I am getting another 8700K so I can delid it and test compared to my current one I have now. I want to see how much of a difference you can expect while stress testing different applications. perhaps I will also see 15 deg drop, or at least around there.


I'm using Noctua D15

I think delliding is awesome and fairly easy process if taken time and it help if not with o/c but to keep temps down. I also delided my oldie 3570k few days ago, which allowed me to push it to 4.7Ghz from 4.5Ghz.


----------



## Falkentyne

Greedymuffin did you see my previous posts?


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Either the IMC on this CPU is a dud, MOBO (Z370 HERO X) is a POS or/and the bricks are shiat. (G.Skill Trident Z 4266 CL19)..
> 
> I can't even do 3600 at 16-16-36-1T 1.400V... Simply won't boot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to boot on the XMP settings is not going to happend. So tempted to throw this out the window.


I dunno about +4133 MT which is supposed to be supported, but i run a tridentz kit 3600mt 16-16-16-36-2t.

Have you tried doing it with 2T, and what your vccio and vccsa, i need a fairly good voltage but i keep it lower than the higher values bios autoset, around 1.18-1.2


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Either the IMC on this CPU is a dud, MOBO (Z370 HERO X) is a POS or/and the bricks are shiat. (G.Skill Trident Z 4266 CL19)..
> 
> I can't even do 3600 at 16-16-36-1T 1.400V... Simply won't boot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying to boot on the XMP settings is not going to happend. So tempted to throw this out the window.


4266 isn't supported.

I suggest you select one of the pre-listed configurations on the memory as it will set the correct timings. Below 3600 Mhz you don't need to adjust VCSA / VCCIO, and for 3200 Mhz the ram voltage should be 1.35v.

If doesn't work try to post on the this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1640168/asus-z370-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/


----------



## z0ki

Anybody here running a 8700K with a Maximus X Formula? Are you able to share screenshots of your settings? For some reason I can get 4.9Ghz stable at around 1.310v (1.340v in Prime95) but I am looking to actually have my CPU downclock and downvolt on idle and under very light loads. I used to do this with my 3930K by just setting a negative offset and it would downclock to around 800Mhz at around 0.850v but it looks like this isn't possible on CL chips? or I am probably just doing it wrong lol


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Anybody here running a 8700K with a Maximus X Formula? Are you able to share screenshots of your settings? For some reason I can get 4.9Ghz stable at around 1.310v (1.340v in Prime95) but I am looking to actually have my CPU downclock and downvolt on idle and under very light loads. I used to do this with my 3930K by just setting a negative offset and it would downclock to around 800Mhz at around 0.850v but it looks like this isn't possible on CL chips? or I am probably just doing it wrong lol


- Make sure SpeedStep is ENABLED and all C-States are also enabled on BIOS
- On windows go to your Power Plan and select Balanced - or edit the one you are using and on the Processor item set the minimum percentage you want your CPU when idling. 10% should give you around 800mhz.

The undervolt by offset doesn't seems to be working at the moment with bios 802, so everyone is using manual fixed.
But even if you are on manual/fixed voltage you still can achieve the underclock while idle with the above configurations, it's just that the vcore will stay fixed (which isn't a problem).

If your OC is stable you can try Adaptive mode which should lower the vcore.


----------



## Frapboy

When running stress test, do you guys make sure that there are no WHEA errors in HWINFO? I always get 1 or 2 Cache L0 errors when running RealBench for about 15 minutes.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> - Make sure SpeedStep is ENABLED and all C-States are also enabled on BIOS
> - On windows go to your Power Plan and select Balanced - or edit the one you are using and on the Processor item set the minimum percentage you want your CPU when idling. 10% should give you around 800mhz.
> 
> The undervolt by offset doesn't seems to be working at the moment with bios 802, so everyone is using manual fixed.
> But even if you are on manual/fixed voltage you still can achieve the underclock while idle with the above configurations, it's just that the vcore will stay fixed (which isn't a problem).
> 
> If your OC is stable you can try Adaptive mode which should lower the vcore.


Ok well I just went and enabled Speedstep, and all C States are enabled CPU is downclocking a bit lower now but the voltages are not undervolting. Power Plan in windows is on Balanced and it's set to 5%. So no idea.


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Ok well I just went and enabled Speedstep, and all C States are enabled CPU is downclocking a bit lower now but the voltages are not undervolting. Power Plan in windows is on Balanced and it's set to 5%. So no idea.


Are you still trying offset mode?

On Adaptive Mode you will set the clock for you normal use and leave the offset field on Auto.
You can try also to change your uncore and AVX offset, maybe this is holding your downclock to 2.3.

You can try ask more help on the dedicated z370 Asus thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1640168/asus-z370-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Ok well I just went and enabled Speedstep, and all C States are enabled CPU is downclocking a bit lower now but the voltages are not undervolting. Power Plan in windows is on Balanced and it's set to 5%. So no idea.


This is how you speedshift/hwp and use adaptive voltage correctly. (Source: ASUS ROG Engineer/ LN2 overclocker Elmor)

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=474774&postcount=2

Never had an issue with Elmor's recommendation since 6700k.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Are you still trying offset mode?
> 
> On Adaptive Mode you will set the clock for you normal use and leave the offset field on Auto.
> You can try also to change your uncore and AVX offset, maybe this is holding your downclock to 2.3.
> 
> You can try ask more help on the dedicated z370 Asus thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1640168/asus-z370-motherboard-series-official-support-thread/


No not trying offset mode anymore.

Adaptive mode disappears once you disable SVID or whatever it's called.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> This is how you speedshift/hwp and use adaptive voltage correctly. (Source: ASUS ROG Engineer/ LN2 overclocker Elmor)
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=474774&postcount=2


Hmm ok i'll give that a try and report back


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> This is how you speedshift/hwp and use adaptive voltage correctly. (Source: ASUS ROG Engineer/ LN2 overclocker Elmor)
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=474774&postcount=2
> 
> Never had an issue with Elmor's recommendation since 6700k.


Legend! My CPU is no downclocking to 800Mhz and the volts are also dropping to under a volt!

But my question now is, my voltage is going all the way down to 0.016v for a few seconds every few seconds on idle. Isn't this too low?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Legend! My CPU is no downclocking to 800Mhz and the volts are also dropping to under a volt!
> 
> But my question now is, my voltage is going all the way down to 0.016v for a few seconds every few seconds on idle. Isn't this too low?


If you are using adaptive voltage and it appears that you are note adaptive voltage on the Formula is broken at this stage


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> This is how you speedshift/hwp and use adaptive voltage correctly. (Source: ASUS ROG Engineer/ LN2 overclocker Elmor)
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=474774&postcount=2
> 
> Never had an issue with Elmor's recommendation since 6700k.
> 
> 
> 
> Legend! My CPU is no downclocking to 800Mhz and the volts are also dropping to under a volt!
> 
> But my question now is, my voltage is going all the way down to 0.016v for a few seconds every few seconds on idle. Isn't this too low?
Click to expand...

With power saving options on all Intel processors the clock will stop then the voltage will drop.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> This is how you speedshift/hwp and use adaptive voltage correctly. (Source: ASUS ROG Engineer/ LN2 overclocker Elmor)
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=474774&postcount=2
> 
> Never had an issue with Elmor's recommendation since 6700k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you are using adaptive voltage and it appears that you are note adaptive voltage on the Formula is broken at this stage


Broken on 802 too? I only just loaded 802 this morning after finding Raja posting it on the ROG forums. It looks like it's doing its job but of course i'm a total noob when it comes to the newer gen stuff lol


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Broken on 802 too? I only just loaded 802 this morning after finding Raja posting it on the ROG forums. It looks like it's doing its job but of course i'm a total noob when it comes to the newer gen stuff lol


Adaptive works better on 0802 but it still isn't quite right,voltage drops too low under load when it shouldn't, use same settings for stress test with manual volts and its fine


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Adaptive works better on 0802 but it still isn't quite right,voltage drops too low under load when it shouldn't, use same settings for stress test with manual volts and its fine


Here is a quick video I did showing how it's behaving. It does dip all the way down to 0.016v lol


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Here is a quick video I did showing how it's behaving. It does dip all the way down to 0.016v lol


Interesting when I run OCCT linpack with adaptive volts if I watch CPU-Z it doesn't reach the volts I set in the UEFI and crashes, yet using same voltage in manual mode with same LLC 6 setting its fine.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Interesting when I run OCCT linpack with adaptive volts if I watch CPU-Z it doesn't reach the volts I set in the UEFI and crashes, yet using same voltage in manual mode with same LLC 6 setting its fine.


The way I got it to work for me anyway, is I set my manual voltage to 1.310v for 4.9Ghz. In Windows while doing stress tests it'll go to 1.344v and stay there. So I went back to the bios and just set it to adaptive. Then I changed IA AC Load line to 0.01 and IA DC Load Line to 0.01. Also enables speedstep and C States rebooted and it results in the behaviour shown in the video.

Using manual only with the settings above see's the cpu downclock to 800Mhz but the voltage stays in the 1.320 range.

If somehow I could use my manual voltage but also have the voltage reduce as the clocks reduce down to 800Mhz I'll be a happy man but I am yet to find a way


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> The way I got it to work for me anyway, is I set my manual voltage to 1.310v for 4.9Ghz. In Windows while doing stress tests it'll go to 1.344v and stay there. So I went back to the bios and just set it to adaptive. Then I changed IA AC Load line to 0.01 and IA DC Load Line to 0.01. Also enables speedstep and C States rebooted and it results in the behaviour shown in the video.
> 
> Using manual only with the settings above see's the cpu downclock to 800Mhz but the voltage stays in the 1.320 range.
> 
> If somehow I could use my manual voltage but also have the voltage reduce as the clocks reduce down to 800Mhz I'll be a happy man but I am yet to find a way


Already did those settings







from experience over the last few generations Asus always seem to get adaptive voltage wrong with early UEFI so Im not too concerned at the moment.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Already did those settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from experience over the last few generations Asus always seem to get adaptive voltage wrong with early UEFI so Im not too concerned at the moment.


The joys of being early adopters lol. I'm yet to crash on idle when my vcore drops down to 0.016v. I don't think it is really dropping that low otherwise it would have locked up pretty quickly


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> The joys of being early adopters lol. I'm yet to crash on idle when my vcore drops down to 0.016v. I don't think it is really dropping that low otherwise it would have locked up pretty quickly


lol....some of us have to be the guinea pigs







0802 is an evaluation UEFI so I expect it to be buggy.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Adaptive works better on 0802 but it still isn't quite right,voltage drops too low under load when it shouldn't, use same settings for stress test with manual volts and its fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a quick video I did showing how it's behaving. It does dip all the way down to 0.016v lol
Click to expand...

Your motherboard is working Perfect. The Intel Cstates are suppose to lower the voltage that much the clock halts then the voltage drops. ALL Intel stock PC's work that way lol.









LINK: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Broken on 802 too? I only just loaded 802 this morning after finding Raja posting it on the ROG forums. It looks like it's doing its job but of course i'm a total noob when it comes to the newer gen stuff lol


Adaptive works perfectly on 0505 and 0802 (at least on the hero). Based on the video, the power management capabilities are working correctly.
The platform power management is pretty robust and mature, its built to work even when overclocked so you get the power management of a "stock" processor and the extended frequency range benefit, a couple of degrees lower especially with low load.

Though you may want to consider limiting PCIe and DMI ASPM (Active State Power Management), it may have an impact on "snappyness" with your NVMe SSD. PCPer's Storage Editor performed NVMe performance testing awhile ago with/without PCIe power management.


----------



## encrypted11

Speedshift isn't just for laptops, though some may argue otherwise








The effects of ramping up the frequency are no longer that perceptible as with the older speed step technology you'd get before Skylake.
I found the additional Speed Shift DPC latency was negligible compared to what you'd get on speed step so its probably a good reason to keep it enabled, though you'd expect some marginally deflated synthetic benchmark scores as a result.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frapboy*
> 
> When running stress test, do you guys make sure that there are no WHEA errors in HWINFO? I always get 1 or 2 Cache L0 errors when running RealBench for about 15 minutes.


Yes you don't want any WHEA errors, It means its not stable.
If cache is giving these errroa, raise vcore


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Adaptive works better on 0802 but it still isn't quite right,voltage drops too low under load when it shouldn't, use same settings for stress test with manual volts and its fine


Any luck with SVID Behaviour (best case, typical, worst case)? But I do agree manual with LLC6 looks about right, its abit off on adaptive but better than the pre production 022X UEFI.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Any luck with SVID Behaviour (best case, typical, worst case)? But I do agree manual with LLC6 looks about right, its abit off on adaptive but better than the pre production 022X UEFI.


Its funny if I try to run [email protected] LLC=6 and run OCCT AVX linpack it falls over in about 3 minutes, watching CPU-Z shows that under load the volts arent coming up high enough on each pass of the test, hence why I feel adaptive is broken. Past experience tells me AVX linpack is nowhere near as stressful as OCCT large data sets.


----------



## encrypted11

I do see OCCT large on adaptive mode running around the 0.9 to 1.1V range which is a lot lower than expected, it does affect stability but at least manual looks perfectly functional for now.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> I do see OCCT large on adaptive mode running around the 0.9 to 1.1V range which is a lot lower than expected, it does affect stability but at least manual looks perfectly functional for now.


Yeah Im not overly concerned I had the same issue when Kaby was first released, Im sure Asus will fix it with the next UEFI release







Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Adaptive works better on 0802 but it still isn't quite right,voltage drops too low under load when it shouldn't, use same settings for stress test with manual volts and its fine


My Hero does the exact same thing which causes crashes in games... Very irritating as it forces me to increase voltage across the board.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> My Hero does the exact same thing which causes crashes in games... Very irritating as it forces me to increase voltage across the board.


So its not just me







I have no doubt Asus will fix this adaptive voltage issue (unlike some brands that never fix UEFI issues) meanwhile I will just keep using manual volts, not a biggie


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> So its not just me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no doubt Asus will fix this adaptive voltage issue (unlike some brands that never fix UEFI issues) meanwhile I will just keep using manual volts, not a biggie


Fingers crossed it gets fixed in the next release as I much prefer using adaptive. I guess it isn't really a problem as my idle temps on adaptive are about 21°C and on manual it is 25°C so it is still super chill







(18°C ambient).


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Fingers crossed it gets fixed in the next release as I much prefer using adaptive. I guess it isn't really a problem as my idle temps on adaptive are about 21°C and on manual it is 25°C so it is still super chill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (18°C ambient).


It really only makes a difference in idle temps


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> It really only makes a difference in idle temps


True but I like trying for maximum efficiency because OCD is strong in this one...









On a different note anyone help me identify what my motherboard temperature sensors are. What are PECI and all the other sensors actually showing any of them the VRM as that is what I want to know really.


----------



## Cropgun

Delidded last night. Used Conductonaut. Got everything put back together this morning and am now attempting to grind away at an OC. Before delid the best I was hitting was 5.1ghz with avx offset of 1 at 1.375v. Temps in Aida64 were pretty high, I Mostly ran in the high 70s and saw spikes up to 90c. Now temps at 1.375v and 5.1 are running high 50s low 60s and seeing spikes up to 75c

But It seems my chip hits a brick wall at 5.1ghz. I can't get past it. I tried for 5.2ghz at intervals of 1.38, 1.385, 1.39, 1.395 and 1.4v and I refuses to even boot to windows until 1.385v and at 1.4 it dies shortly after windows lands on the desktop. I tried an AVX offset of 5 also with these settings and it makes not difference.

Please excuse my total noobness but is setting the multiplier for the cache to the same value as the cpu multiplier a good idea?

ASRock z370 Fatality gaming i7. LLC is on highest level. Everything else is on auto. Is there some other setting that I should be playing with? Or do I need to accept that my chip likes 5.1?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> True but I like trying for maximum efficiency because OCD is strong in this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a different note anyone help me identify what my motherboard temperature sensors are. What are PECI and all the other sensors actually showing any of them the VRM as that is what I want to know really.


There is no software at the moment that will allow you to monitor VRM temperature because Asus has not enabled the VRM temperature sensor monitoring in the UEFI (if you look at items under monitoring tab you will see it is not there)







Something Im sure will be addressed at some stage.


----------



## fleps

Talking about temps, anyone else on Asus X Hero see this little guy here?



It reads 0 when idle and 128 when on stress test, just wondering what is this haha


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Talking about temps, anyone else on Asus X Hero see this little guy here?
> 
> 
> 
> It reads 0 when idle and 128 when on stress test, just wondering what is this haha


Most likely VRM temp sensor which is why it reads 0 because it is not being monitored by the UEFI, thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Talking about temps, anyone else on Asus X Hero see this little guy here?
> 
> 
> 
> It reads 0 when idle and 128 when on stress test, just wondering what is this haha


I think that is an unused sensor at least that is what googling told me... Could be like Scracy says that it is just the VRM sensor but it is disabled at the moment. Why would they have it disabled is beyond me, seems like a really odd thing to do!


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> There is no software at the moment that will allow you to monitor VRM temperature because Asus has not enabled the VRM temperature sensor monitoring in the UEFI (if you look at items under monitoring tab you will see it is not there)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something Im sure will be addressed at some stage.


If there is a temp sensor in the VRM area of the MOBO, then why would Asus not include the ability to monitor it, considering there is so much focus on VRM temps? They even include a fan bracket with some models for the sole purpose of putting a dedicated fan over the VRMs. Maybe it has something to do with enabling Embedded Sensor reading. If they put the sensor there, why would not they then not provide access to it's data? I'm missing something.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> I think that is an unused sensor at least that is what googling told me... Could be like Scracy says that it is just the VRM sensor but it is disabled at the moment. Why would they have it disabled is beyond me, seems like a really odd thing to do!


If it were an unused sensor it wouldn't show up at all, probably because 0802 is still effectively a "Beta" UEFI







For example T1 and water in/out temperature sensors dont work at all unless you plug in a sensor which is why they dont show up at all even though the inputs are there if that makes sense. Since Im a big fan of AIDA64 monitoring software this might help explain https://forums.aida64.com/topic/4031-asus-maximus-x-hero-missing-vrm-temp/


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If it were an unused sensor it wouldn't show up at all, probably because 0802 is still effectively a "Beta" UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For example T1 and water in/out temperature sensors dont work at all unless you plug in a sensor which is why they dont show up at all even though the inputs are there if that makes sense. Since Im a big fan of AIDA64 monitoring software this might help explain https://forums.aida64.com/topic/4031-asus-maximus-x-hero-missing-vrm-temp/


Hmm.. SIV can monitor Asus EC sensors, and I know the author has added support for a number of Z370 boards. I wonder if anyone has tried it with SIV? Not the Gigabyte SIV, this SIV.

http://rh-software.com/


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> Hmm.. SIV can monitor Asus EC sensors, and I know the author has added support for a number of Z370 boards. I wonder if anyone has tried it with SIV? Not the Gigabyte SIV, this SIV.
> 
> http://rh-software.com/


HWiNFO can also monitor Asus EC sensors (but they suggest you don't), but there is no VRM temps atm:


----------



## GroinShooter

So is using adaptive voltage with an overclock a big nono on 8700K/Z370's current bios state?
I've settled in on a quick clock of 4.8 using an adaptive voltage of 1.28 with every other voltage on auto. When I run OCCT and use the computer at the same time it frequently freezes for a while and becomes responsive again, doesn't get any errors though - This never happened on my 6700K. Maybe it's got something to do with volts... Is OCCT still a good stability test for CL chips?


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> So is using adaptive voltage with an overclock a big nono on 8700K/Z370's current bios state?
> I've settled in on a quick clock of 4.8 using an adaptive voltage of 1.28 with every other voltage on auto. When I run OCCT and use the computer at the same time it frequently freezes for a while and becomes responsive again, doesn't get any errors though - This never happened on my 6700K. Maybe it's got something to do with volts... Is OCCT still a good stability test for CL chips?


We were talking about ASUS Maximus X boards with bios 802, not sure about other brands.

I don't use OCCT but heard 4.5.1 is way harder than the previous versions so it's a possibility that will freeze during bench like RealBench also do.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> So is using adaptive voltage with an overclock a big nono on 8700K/Z370's current bios state?
> I've settled in on a quick clock of 4.8 using an adaptive voltage of 1.28 with every other voltage on auto. When I run OCCT and use the computer at the same time it frequently freezes for a while and becomes responsive again, doesn't get any errors though - This never happened on my 6700K. Maybe it's got something to do with volts... Is OCCT still a good stability test for CL chips?


What adaptive settings are you using? Perhaps for your chip it's not enough voltage if your adaptive it to lower.

Rule of thumb: to validate stability first use a fixed core voltage and do your stress tests.

Personally I use a few runs of occt to detect earlier stability issues, especially voltage. When ok I go realbench or p95.

Personally also I never trusted offset or adaptive, as I looks at vid tables. There isn't much gain intead of using fixed voltage, if you have low usage or idle it's down clocking and reducing current to a very low value and your wattage stays low.


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> What adaptive settings are you using? Perhaps for your chip it's not enough voltage if your adaptive it to lower.
> 
> Rule of thumb: to validate stability first use a fixed core voltage and do your stress tests.
> 
> Personally I use a few runs of occt to detect earlier stability issues, especially voltage. When ok I go realbench or p95.
> 
> Personally also I never trusted offset or adaptive, as I looks at vid tables. There isn't much gain intead of using fixed voltage, if you have low usage or idle it's down clocking and reducing current to a very low value and your wattage stays low.


Just adaptive core voltage at 1.28, every other voltage setting is at auto.
I'm going to be clocking/tweaking further in the weekend when I have more time. Getting a new chip to clock is always so exciting


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> HWiNFO can also monitor Asus EC sensors (but they suggest you don't), but there is no VMR temps atm:


They suggest you don't because it can slow things down so it's best to only enable it if you have to get at something the EC sensors report. SIV monitors them all the time and I have never noticed any sort of lag. The author of SIV prides himself on how low the CPU utilization is. I checked the AIDA64 forum and it says that the register that reports VRM temps is not reporting anything. So it seems to be an Asus issue. Maybe should post about this on the Asus Z370 forum and hope Raja responds. I am going to check the ROG forum too though I don't recall seeing anything about it over there.

edit - Oh I see you already posted on the Asus Z370 forum


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> Just adaptive core voltage at 1.28, every other voltage setting is at auto.
> I'm going to be clocking/tweaking further in the weekend when I have more time. Getting a new chip to clock is always so exciting


Ok I get you set adaptive but how much you set it can go up and down?


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Ok I get you set adaptive but how much you set it can go up and down?


+1 for adaptive voltage, helps to keep the CPU cool when doing light work... ie.. browsing...


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Ok I get you set adaptive but how much you set it can go up and down?


I don't, the BIOS has 5 options:

Offset
Manual
Manual offset
Adaptive
Adaptive offset

I selected adaptive and dialed in 1.28vcore, the BIOS doesn't offer any max or min volt limits, at least I haven't seen any. Unless you mean under/overvoltage protection limits or LLC.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> I don't, the BIOS has 5 options:
> 
> Offset
> Manual
> Manual offset
> Adaptive
> Adaptive offset
> 
> I selected adaptive and dialed in 1.28vcore, the BIOS doesn't offer any max or min volt limits, at least I haven't seen any. Unless you mean under/overvoltage protection limits or LLC.


Ok so you monitored the values of min and Max on hwinfo or some software?


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Ok so you monitored the values of min and Max on hwinfo or some software?


Yeah, idling at desktop minimum tends to be ~0.6V and when under OCCT it's just a solid 1.304V with no drops.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> Yeah, idling at desktop minimum tends to be ~0.6V and when under OCCT it's just a solid 1.304V with no drops.


What board is it? I gonna try to replicate, I'm on 1.345 fxed on 5ghz


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> What board is it? I gonna try to replicate, I'm on 1.345 fxed on 5ghz


It's in my sig rig, MSI Z370 M5


----------



## PDub

About the Asus EC VRM sensor that people have been discussing. I have had my build for 2 weeks, Asus Max X Hero, 8700K, and I did not update the Bios so I think it's still 0505. In HWiNFO64 it reports VRM temperature in the Asus EC. My current report shows 25 minimum, 43 current, 55 max.

I would also like to know if anyone knows how to have their frequency and voltage drop down when idle even when overclocking? I am looking for similar behavior to my old AMD FX chip where the Vcore and multiplier would drop as the chip went idle. I noticed it at default/Auto UEFI settings, but the Vcore and heat really ramped up when under load. I do have the power savings features enabled in the bios.

I tried offset voltage and adaptive to push past 5 ghz, but I just didn't understand it enough and ended up with load voltage at 1.5 for a nice room heater at 97 degrees and backtracked to default.

I was able to set a manual Vcore of 1.16 to lower the temps when under load at the default clocks. It was at 80-82 when gaming and now it is 67.


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PDub*
> 
> About the Asus EC VRM sensor that people have been discussing. I have had my build for 2 weeks, Asus Max X Hero, 8700K, and I did not update the Bios so I think it's still 0505. In HWiNFO64 it reports VRM temperature in the Asus EC. My current report shows 25 minimum, 43 current, 55 max.
> 
> I would also like to know if anyone knows how to have their frequency and voltage drop down when idle even when overclocking? I am looking for similar behavior to my old AMD FX chip where the Vcore and multiplier would drop as the chip went idle. I noticed it at default/Auto UEFI settings, but the Vcore and heat really ramped up when under load. I do have the power savings features enabled in the bios.
> 
> I tried offset voltage and adaptive to push past 5 ghz, but I just didn't understand it enough and ended up with load voltage at 1.5 for a nice room heater at 97 degrees and backtracked to default.
> 
> I was able to set a manual Vcore of 1.16 to lower the temps when under load at the default clocks. It was at 80-82 when gaming and now it is 67.


Dynamic core frequency & adaptive voltage in BIOS. Balanced power profile in Windows.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Your motherboard is working Perfect. The Intel Cstates are suppose to lower the voltage that much the clock halts then the voltage drops. ALL Intel stock PC's work that way lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states


Glad to hear the adaptive vcore is working as it should, but with CPU-Z showing it dipping all the way down to 0.016v is seeming like a bug but of course I could be wrong. But also in saying that it hasn't crashed at all on idle when it dropped that low either so could be normal lol.

I think I will attempt to do a 4.5Ghz OC as it's starting to get really hot here in Brisbane with days over 30c and only set to climb upto 38c over the next month or two. I wonder if i can pull a 1.25v or less OC. Will report back


----------



## z0ki

Testing my summertime 4.5Ghz overclock. 1.100v was crashing couldn't even get to windows, but i upped it currently 1.120v at 4.5Ghz. LLC set at 2 and my ram is running at 3600Mhz. Temps are not exceeding 52c so far so good.


----------



## fleps

Guys, what are you using for RAM overclock?
My gskill is 3200mhz CL 16, I tried 3466 @ 1.45v with same timings but failed HyperPI 32M. (Xmp enabled, just set the memory frequency's and voltage and that's it)

Then ran again with loosen timings 18 20 20 40 2T and it passed HiperPI 32M.

Do you think there's room for improvement? Manual mode? Try 3600 with more timings? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Scotty99

Leave it at xmp.


----------



## Hitha

If my cpu is stable at 5ghz 1.3v after running x264 for 4 hours does it mean its getting enough voltage to run at 5ghz? I want to make sure I am running at full 5ghz


----------



## Frapboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> Yes you don't want any WHEA errors, It means its not stable.
> If cache is giving these errroa, raise vcore


Thanks! I needed to increase vcore from 1.320 to 1.345 @ 5.0 to make these errors go away. I find it strange though that I only encounter it on Realbench but not on Prime95. I thought Prime95 is more stressful.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frapboy*
> 
> CPU (PECI)
> Thanks! I needed to increase vcore from 1.320 to 1.345 @ 5.0 to make these errors go away. I find it strange though that I only encounter it on Realbench but not on Prime95. I thought Prime95 is more stressful.


Prime95 is more stressful than Realbench BUT remember every stress test stresses the CPU in a different way which is why it pays to run several different stress tests, several people in the past have run Prime95 for hours and hours yet crash in games


----------



## dchalfont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Guys, what are you using for RAM overclock?
> My gskill is 3200mhz CL 16, I tried 3466 @ 1.45v with same timings but failed HyperPI 32M. (Xmp enabled, just set the memory frequency's and voltage and that's it)
> 
> Then ran again with loosen timings 18 20 20 40 2T and it passed HiperPI 32M.
> 
> Do you think there's room for improvement? Manual mode? Try 3600 with more timings? Any advice is appreciated, thanks!


I tried everything to overclock my ram and it just wouldn't behave.

Do you have 2 or 4 sticks of ram? Because boards with 4 sticks of ram don't overclock as well.

Try for 3333mhz and leave everything at stock. If it can't do even the smallest incremebt and remain stable then you know aiming higher is a waste of time.


----------



## encrypted11

Well I found the CPU Cache (most likely made of SRAM cells) to be extremely temperature sensitive and you're likely to hit small amounts L0 WHEA corectable cache errors especially when you go beyond 1.3V or so past 70+C (there are some CPU samples with a default VID rated at 1.296V out of factory, within the default product design ratings.. so you can approximately tell where Intel factory rated tolerances are).

I recall prime FMA 1344K in place FFTs being "cooler" than RB 2.56 and X264 encoding loop with the former running a higher peak current upside.

If you have trouble running a "hotter" moderate intensity stressor below 70-75C, consider running your cache closer to stock to minimise L0 WHEA correctable errors. That's on the assumption that you're already on a good voltage.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frapboy*
> 
> Thanks! I needed to increase vcore from 1.320 to 1.345 @ 5.0 to make these errors go away. I find it strange though that I only encounter it on Realbench but not on Prime95. I thought Prime95 is more stressful.


Makes sense, asus auto 5.0ghz profile is like 1.37v, they probably put it that high for a reason.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Your motherboard is working Perfect. The Intel Cstates are suppose to lower the voltage that much the clock halts then the voltage drops. ALL Intel stock PC's work that way lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LINK: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear the adaptive vcore is working as it should, but with CPU-Z showing it dipping all the way down to 0.016v is seeming like a bug but of course I could be wrong. But also in saying that it hasn't crashed at all on idle when it dropped that low either so could be normal lol.
> 
> I think I will attempt to do a 4.5Ghz OC as it's starting to get really hot here in Brisbane with days over 30c and only set to climb upto 38c over the next month or two. I wonder if i can pull a 1.25v or less OC. Will report back
Click to expand...

Did you read the link I posted it tells how C-states works? When the voltage drops to 0.016v the processor is parked in a halt state.


----------



## damcrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cropgun*
> 
> Delidded last night. Used Conductonaut. Got everything put back together this morning and am now attempting to grind away at an OC. Before delid the best I was hitting was 5.1ghz with avx offset of 1 at 1.375v. Temps in Aida64 were pretty high, I Mostly ran in the high 70s and saw spikes up to 90c. Now temps at 1.375v and 5.1 are running high 50s low 60s and seeing spikes up to 75c
> 
> But It seems my chip hits a brick wall at 5.1ghz. I can't get past it. I tried for 5.2ghz at intervals of 1.38, 1.385, 1.39, 1.395 and 1.4v and I refuses to even boot to windows until 1.385v and at 1.4 it dies shortly after windows lands on the desktop. I tried an AVX offset of 5 also with these settings and it makes not difference.
> 
> Please excuse my total noobness but is setting the multiplier for the cache to the same value as the cpu multiplier a good idea?
> 
> ASRock z370 Fatality gaming i7. LLC is on highest level. Everything else is on auto. Is there some other setting that I should be playing with? Or do I need to accept that my chip likes 5.1?


Great to see the temperature reduction from your delid. Hope it wasn't anything too complex. It wouldn't be surprising that the highest a chip can hit is 5.1. I've seen several chips on here that struggle to get to 4.9.

As for the Cache, I have always seen people set it to lower than the CPU multiplier. I would assume that would include anything lower than the AVX offset. In your case 5.1 with avx offset of 1, you wouldn't put the Cache higher than 4.9. I personally saw minimal gains in my amateur work load, and decided to leave my cache at 4.3.


----------



## sammkv

What a mess trying to overclock with a ASRock Extreme4, not sure if I had a dud board but voltages were never right, offset mode had bunch of temp problems and even fixed voltages were not fixed bounced around fluctuating like crazy. LLC control had no control and just a pain to get a good oc. Great VRM and power delivery but was not for me. Got a Gigabyte Gaming 5 maybe im old school but their OC implementation is easy and to the point. Set all cores to 50, gives a dedicated voltage of 1.3 and minus from the DVID voltage to where it's stable and done. Temps under 80 quick and easy!


----------



## freaky35

It should not be that hard too overclock an exstreme. Got more then stable vcore with LLC at 1


----------



## Rowethren

I just noticed that after having my 5ghz overclock stable for an hour on Realbench at 1.328V that I was getting WHEA. I am guessing I should increase voltage until they stop even though Realbench was stable? Or are they not a problem? Never seen any reference to these before so I don't really know there connotations.


----------



## AndreyATGB

I find it quite frustrating that my new motherboard (Asus Z370-I) is a lot less predictable than my old Z97 Pro. On Haswell if I use manual I’d have a decent amount of control but now the voltage changes in pretty large increments (1.296, 1.312, 1.328, 1.344, 1.360) and if I set for example 1.33V then it’ll bounce between 1.312 and 1.328. Additionally on the Z97, offset was the same as manual except you don’t set it directly (say base is 1.2V, offset 0.1 meant 1.3 all the time) adaptive is the same except it drops when there’s no load. There was no additional voltage when running AVX, but on Z370 there is except for manual. If I set 1.330 adaptive it generally runs at 1.328V without AVX but goes up to around 1.360V with AVX, even with an AVX offset. I wanted to run adaptive 1.328V for 5GHz no AVX and 1 offset at the same max voltage for 4.9GHz but that seems impossible without using manual. I’ve also seen the voltage drop one “bin” while running cinebench, set 1.35V manual (1.328 under load) but cinebench runs at 1.312 and thus eventually crashes (this doesn’t happen with adaptive).. What I really wish for was the old adaptive mode so that it drops voltage at idle but it goes to what I want under load, or at least a manual mode where I can specify non AVX and AVX voltages. I’m also not sure how to stress test accurately, prime eventually gives an error even running at 1.344V 4.9GHz AVX but i passed RealBench 1 hour with 1.344/1.360 at 5GHz (here prime errors within 1-2 minutes). No WHEA errors with RealBench.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> I just noticed that after having my 5ghz overclock stable for an hour on Realbench at 1.328V that I was getting WHEA. I am guessing I should increase voltage until they stop even though Realbench was stable? Or are they not a problem? Never seen any reference to these before so I don't really know there connotations.


If its a cache error, increase vcore a little and try again


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> If its a cache error, increase vcore a little and try again


It was an L0 CPU Cache error. I will try increasing voltage I guess. I have a feeling I am going to end up at around 1.36







I should still be okay with temps at that voltage max in Realbench after an hour is about 75 but I was hoping I would end up lower. I guess my CPU can only do what it can do lol


----------



## Rowethren

There is some real derpyness with the voltage control on the Hero X at the moment. 1.34V on adaptive is 1.344 actual but on manual it is 1.312 both on LLC5... It makes no sense!!!


----------



## Cropgun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *damcrac*
> 
> Great to see the temperature reduction from your delid. Hope it wasn't anything too complex. It wouldn't be surprising that the highest a chip can hit is 5.1. I've seen several chips on here that struggle to get to 4.9.
> 
> As for the Cache, I have always seen people set it to lower than the CPU multiplier. I would assume that would include anything lower than the AVX offset. In your case 5.1 with avx offset of 1, you wouldn't put the Cache higher than 4.9. I personally saw minimal gains in my amateur work load, and decided to leave my cache at 4.3.


The delid was very easy with the rockit tool. The part that was the worst and took the longest was cleaning the conductonaut off the cpu IHS and the copper plate of my water cooler. I eventually gave up trying to get it off the copper plate of my X62.

I've since made a separate thread on my issue and followed some advice. I lowered my cache multiplier by quite a bit. Back down to 44 to start with and worked up to 46. I'm at 5.2ghz at 1.375v at highest LLC and AVX offset of 2

I tried playing with the cache multiplier and seeing how it effected scores in realbench. At x44 on the cache and x52 on all cores and avx offset of 2 I was getting 174k-175k scores. At x45 I was seeing 175k to 176k.

Then I went back to x44 on the cache but I changed the avx offset to just 1 so that I would run 5.1ghz under AVX and I saw realbench scores of 176k-178k. Then I upped the cache to x46 and was seeing scores of 177k across the board.

So cache does make a small difference but not something I'm likely to notice as this is a gaming rig.


----------



## Cropgun

I can't seem to post in the marketplace but if anyone wants to rent my Delid tool feel free to PM me.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Giving up on the HERO, getting a Taichi instead. Memory OCing is impossible on that board, pluss the Taichi is far better for the value, and I get it for 55$ less than what the HERO costed.

The Hero looks real good, but that's about it IMHO.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Giving up on the HERO, getting a Taichi instead. Memory OCing is impossible on that board, pluss the Taichi is far better for the value, and I get it for 55$ less than what the HERO costed.
> 
> The Hero looks real good, but that's about it IMHO.


my hero kicks ass maybe your ram sucks


----------



## SpeedyIV

Finally took the plunge and ordered. Everything arrived today in what appears to be good shape.

I7 8700K
Asus Maximus Hero (WIFI)
G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZR (which should be Samsung B-Die)
EVGA 1000G3
Corsair H110i GT

I already have a case and I may or may not put a GPU in this rig. For starters, I am fine with the IGPU on the chip. I have not decided if I am going to de-lid but quite probably will after I get things "heated up"

My CPU is batch L738C756. I am not sure what can be learned from this but according to a Reddit site, this means assembled in Malaysia, 2017, Week of September 11, Lot # C (Wafer ID), Wafer Position 756. Note that "assembled" does not mean "manufactured" but more "put in the box" so I don't see how that has any significance. I have no idea if wafer ID or wafer position has any relevance. If anyone has any info on this it is appreciated.

I will be working on the build this weekend. Fingers crossed!


----------



## encrypted11

There's no such thing as wafer poisition on the FPO. Just take it as "batch" collectively though the C299 might be indicative of the wafer ID, position is just absolute bs.

There are tonnes of L733C299 or L738C756 for the matter and that doesn't mean they come from the same exact position of a wafer (that's not physically possible).
Half the post is filled with tinfoil hat guesses so take it with a grain of salt.

The final assembly site is where the dies are mounted onto the substrate and final packaging is completed.
Though the dies are manufactured at various fab sites that aren't disclosed on the box.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> There's no such thing as wafer poisition on the FPO. Just take it as "batch" collectively though the C299 might be indicative of the wafer ID, position is just absolute bs.
> 
> There are tonnes of L733C299 or L738C756 for the matter and that doesn't mean they come from the same exact position of a wafer (that's not physically possible).
> Half the post is filled with tinfoil hat guesses so take it with a grain of salt.
> 
> The final assembly site is where the dies are mounted onto the substrate and final packaging is completed.
> Though the dies are manufactured at various fab sites that aren't disclosed on the box.


Thank you for this info. The more I read on Reddit, the less I believed any of it...


----------



## marik123

How are you guys doing in terms of air cooling and temperatures? Right now my 8700k is delid 5ghz 1.344v cache at 4500mhz, vccio = 1.125v, vssa = 1.2v, ram = 4133mhz CL17 1.4v and my gaming temperature for CPU bouncing around 65-70c, cooled by Cryorig H5 Universal stock fans. Is there any way to improve my temperature? I tried to run prime95 small FFT latest version and my temperature jumped all the way to 90c and I had to stop there.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> How are you guys doing in terms of air cooling and temperatures? Right now my 8700k is delid 5ghz 1.344v cache at 4500mhz, vccio = 1.125v, vssa = 1.2v, ram = 4133mhz CL17 1.4v and my gaming temperature for CPU bouncing around 65-70c, cooled by Cryorig H5 Universal stock fans. Is there any way to improve my temperature? I tried to run prime95 small FFT latest version and my temperature jumped all the way to 90c and I had to stop there.


That seems pretty warm but still should be safe as the rated max is 100 I believe. For reference I have a custom loop with a 420x60 and 280x82 rad with push pull on both and my gaming temperatures are 40-50 and 75 under stress testing. My voltages are about the same as yours as well hovers between 1.344-1.360 but with occasional spikes


----------



## z0ki

Yeah temps do seem a fraction high but I don't think it would be anything to worry about. My 8700K @ 4.9Ghz 1.344v has a max temp of around 62c with an ambient temp around 28-30c (summer in Australia atm) but i've toned it down for the warmer days to 4.5Ghz 1.120v and temps aren't exceeding 52c with the same ambient temp


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Yeah temps do seem a fraction high but I don't think it would be anything to worry about. My 8700K @ 4.9Ghz 1.344v has a max temp of around 62c with an ambient temp around 28-30c (summer in Australia atm) but i've toned it down for the warmer days to 4.5Ghz 1.120v and temps aren't exceeding 52c with the same ambient temp


What testing is that 62c from? Seems very cool for that ambiant and voltage.


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> What testing is that 62c from? Seems very cool for that ambiant and voltage.


The usual suspects, prime95, blender etc. Gaming it doesn't exceed 45c on 4.9Ghz. I do have a ton of cooling in my custom loop though and also delidded (not glued back) but maybe I just have a cool chip. Pretty happy with how it turned out. Once winter hits i'm going to ramp it right up


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> The usual suspects, prime95, blender etc. Gaming it doesn't exceed 45c on 4.9Ghz. I do have a ton of cooling in my custom loop though and also delidded (not glued back) but maybe I just have a cool chip. Pretty happy with how it turned out. Once winter hits i'm going to ramp it right up


I guess I am gimping my cooling a fair bit by having my fans at 400-600rpm. Even so I have loads of rad surface area and my ambient is 10c lower. Any pics of your system, must be a beast


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> I guess I am gimping my cooling a fair bit by having my fans at 400-600rpm. Even so I have loads of rad surface area and my ambient is 10c lower. Any pics of your system, must be a beast


In my sig









http://www.overclock.net/t/1643933/formula-lake-900-build-log


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> In my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1643933/formula-lake-900-build-log


Very nice! Kind of irritating that you can't see signatures on the mobile site. Anyways you have a bit more surface area than me but I have more fans







I turned my fans up to 1000rpm which still isn't insane volume and temps went down to around 65 max... Still seeing as I never stressy PC to 100% I think I will stick with silence









You have triggered me though, your cpu block is mounted 90° off, you loose out on a whole 2c from that!


----------



## z0ki

Haha. Well I had rotated the block that way as it was apparently better on the Supremacy according to the tests carried out by @Moonmanovich. http://www.overclock.net/t/1505481/summer-water-block-round-up-2014

But in the past i've always had it the 'correct way' around, but thought i'd try something different this time plus the way i routed my loop it just made sense









My fans are always running at 100% but they're so quite i don't really notice it being around 2 meters away from my rig. I am tempted though to crank the air conditioner on and do some early winter testing lol


----------



## Frapboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Prime95 is more stressful than Realbench BUT remember every stress test stresses the CPU in a different way which is why it pays to run several different stress tests, several people in the past have run Prime95 for hours and hours yet crash in games


I see... on to some games then







.

I prefer Realbench anyway for its "realness" and probably running it for 1 hour will be stable for all of my workloads, but I think of Prime95 as a rite of passage for my CPU







.


----------



## l Nuke l

are these temps normal for 1.32v @ 5ghz? running occt small data set


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> 
> are these temps normal for 1.32v @ 5ghz? running occt small data set


Yep, Delid is needed.
I can't even get 4.9Ghz at those volts...


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yep, Delid is needed.
> I can't even get 4.9Ghz at those volts...


Gonna delid this weekend with the Rockit Cool kit and some Conductonaut. Undecided on if its best for me to glue the ihs back on or just place it with no glue?


----------



## marik123

I guess I really need to look forward to getting water cooling for my 8700k.









Does anyone have air cooling temperatures here with similar frequency and voltage?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Haha. Well I had rotated the block that way as it was apparently better on the Supremacy according to the tests carried out by @Moonmanovich. http://www.overclock.net/t/1505481/summer-water-block-round-up-2014
> 
> But in the past i've always had it the 'correct way' around, but thought i'd try something different this time plus the way i routed my loop it just made sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fans are always running at 100% but they're so quite i don't really notice it being around 2 meters away from my rig. I am tempted though to crank the air conditioner on and do some early winter testing lol


1900rpm... I think we have different definitions of quiet







To be fair though I do use my computer room as my hifi room as well so fan noise is probably more critical for me.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> \
> my hero kicks ass maybe your ram sucks


Yeah G.skill 4266 CL19 sucks.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Well after playing around today I have settled on 4.8Ghz until delid, temps here were a good 32c outside, ambient was about 24c.
For 4.8Ghz I needed 1.320v to pass 1 hour of Prime95 with these settings:



Hwinfo64 after the hour run.



Did I get a dud or is it the Strix z370-F that's holding it back, I'm still tossing up whether to get the Hero or Apex, but the Apex I can only use 16Gb's of my 32Gb kit.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RustySpoons*
> 
> It's an annoyance. I mailed ASRock but they haven't replied. I'm using splitters.


I rebuilt my ITX rig, and I can confirm running my servo fans through the CPU_OPT DC+PWM header is a plausible workaround but the ramp up and ramp down delay setting increments don't make sense for cpu destined fans.. (0 sec (alrigjt), 52 sec (what?!), etc).

The D5 PWM works on the CPU_Fan PWM header.

The POST time with a discrete GPU and RAM overclocks are phemomenal. Tasks manager reported a 6.4 second BIOS time and I haven't tried using the iGPU as primary.

I feel the fan headers are a final thing that needs to be worked on. The Z370 fatal1ty itx almost feels like an unpolished diamond with some of these bios shortfalls.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Well after playing around today I have settled on 4.8Ghz until delid, temps here were a good 32c outside, ambient was about 24c.
> For 4.8Ghz I needed 1.320v to pass 1 hour of Prime95 with these settings:
> 
> Did I get a dud or is it the Strix z370-F that's holding it back, I'm still tossing up whether to get the Hero or Apex, but the Apex I can only use 16Gb's of my 32Gb kit.


The question is whether you actually need 16 or 32gb of ram? 16GB of ram is usually more than enough for pretty much most daily computing, gaming etc.

What is your memory usage at the moment with all 32GB installed on your Strix-F board ? If you are no where near using 10-16gb of ram out of the 32gb, then I'd say you don't need 32gb.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> The question is whether you actually need 16 or 32gb of ram? 16GB of ram is usually more than enough for pretty much most daily computing, gaming etc.
> 
> What is your memory usage at the moment with all 32GB installed on your Strix-F board ? If you are no where near using 10-16gb of ram out of the 32gb, then I'd say you don't need 32gb.


Honestly it'll be a gaming/everyday workhorse maybe a little benching, I don't do video editing, maybe a little encoding some photo editing, but I use Corel Paint Shop pro because it's basic photo editing.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yeah G.skill 4266 CL19 sucks.


so whats the problem plenty of hero x owners running high ram speeds


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Honestly it'll be a gaming/everyday workhorse maybe a little benching, I don't do video editing, maybe a little encoding some photo editing, but I use Corel Paint Shop pro because it's basic photo editing.


Well the fact that you intend to do some benching, answers which board you should get and that is the Apex, as it is unsurpassed in memory overclocking, which is what is needed for benching good scores.

Plus it is still a top of the range ROG board with all the features and hardware for general computing and gaming.


----------



## Yo80

hello all, sorry for my english ...
I have recieved my new 8700k ... my old L729b was 5ghz stable with 1.295v bios... but i want better...

My new cpu is better than...

https://reho.st/view/self/ac1af24b23a765858d4a2d8d187d7897c23be120.png

CPU is delid
Vcore Bios: 1.23v
Load Vcore : 1.212-1.224v

I think it's a good chip.
You confirm? or i search anothers 8700K to find a better?
Thank's for ur answer's


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> hello all, sorry for my english ...
> I have recieved my new 8700k ... my old L729b was 5ghz stable with 1.295v bios... but i want better...
> 
> My new cpu is better than...
> 
> https://reho.st/view/self/ac1af24b23a765858d4a2d8d187d7897c23be120.png
> 
> CPU is delid
> Vcore Bios: 1.23v
> Load Vcore : 1.212-1.224v
> 
> I think it's a good chip.
> You confirm? or i search anothers 8700K to find a better?
> Thank's for ur answer's


Seems to be a very good CPU can you push higher than 5Ghz though?


----------



## Yo80

I have another 8700K... L732, non delid yesterday...

Screen at 5,1Ghz 1,285v bios

My results are exactly the same between L732 and L733 ...

https://reho.st/view/self/35467dbd97304a1144c6354208bc4940a983c20f.png

I think the two cpu can be stable at 5,1Ghz with 1,26-1,27v

EDIT: cooling is Corsair H115i


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> I have another 8700K... L732, non delid yesterday...
> 
> Screen at 5,1Ghz 1,285v bios
> 
> My results are exactly the same between L732 and L733 ...
> 
> https://reho.st/view/self/35467dbd97304a1144c6354208bc4940a983c20f.png
> 
> I think the two cpu can be stable at 5,1Ghz with 1,26-1,27v


[email protected] is very good







but some CPU's tend to hit a wall so just because you can do [email protected] that same CPU might need 1.4V to do 5.2Ghz if it can do it all, if you can see where Im coming from? If your CPU voltage scales nicely you might even have a 5.4Ghz CPU there







Have you tried to go higher 5.3/5.4Ghz?


----------



## Yo80

i will try to go higher sunday


----------



## Rowethren

I can pass 5ghz Realbench at 1.344 but I get WHEA errors until I am at 1.360 so yes both your chips are better than mine lol...


----------



## amd7674

Finally I did some VRM temp measuring with my $30 thermal gun (rated for +/- 2C error)








As AlphaC sugggested I tried the back of motherboard (the highest temp between mosfet heatsinks).
Also I measure the front on the heatsink (heatpipe) joining both sides was the hottest.
I've used non-AVX prime95 (small FFTs) for 90 minutes

Idle temp: 30.0C (front) : 34.3C (back)
Full load temp: 57.0C (front) ; 71.9C (back)

I believe these are excellent results.







Anything below 80C is great.











BTW... is anyone using BCLK to overclock? Also is there a value to push my 3200 CL14 to higher speeds? I had it stable running at 3866 CL16 (however I didn't notice any increase in Cinebench score).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> So after delidding CPU I dropped about 15C and I was able to get into 5Ghz club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.1Ghz was possibility but my CPU would require too much voltage. Now I have very stable and QUIET !!! 5ghz system.
> 
> My final settings are:
> 
> Asrock Taichi (farichild mosfets) bios v1.20
> 8700k (L733C404) delided
> Noctua D15 (both fans running around 1000rpm on full load)
> CPU Ratio = 50
> Cache Ratio = 44
> LLC = 1
> Offset Voltage = -0.6 (~1.296v ~1.328v depending on the stressing app). I love offset comparing to set volatage as it will drop v depending on your workload.
> DRAM V = 1.35V
> VCCIO = 1.05V
> VCCSA = 0.95V
> All C-States Enabled
> Temp = low 70C at load
> 
> DRAM:
> 3200 14-14-14-34-480-2T @ 1.35V
> 
> I was able to run DRAM at 3866 CL16, without any score improvement so I've decided to leave it at its stock 32000 CL14. I didn't try to go further that that.
> 
> The only thing left I have to do is to measure VRM temps (front and back) as I promised AlphaC.
> 
> BTW... I totally recommend undervolting your GPU, my Asus strix gtx1070 (running at 0.875v from 1.050v) is now super quiet. Yes I did lose few frames but I like my quiet GPU so much more


----------



## Leethal

4.7Ghz at 1.248v stable

if i increase voltage anymore to try and push 4.8 or 5.0 my temps hit high 90s


----------



## sammkv

5GHZ at 1.245 on a Gaming 5. L740D104 Batch. Temps under 80.

Haven't done much testing but it's stable running BF1 for 3+ hours and PUBG.

Setting the IA and DC to 1 helped smooth out the voltages and temps running Adaptive DVID.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> I have another 8700K... L732, non delid yesterday...
> 
> Screen at 5,1Ghz 1,285v bios
> 
> My results are exactly the same between L732 and L733 ...
> 
> I think the two cpu can be stable at 5,1Ghz with 1,26-1,27v
> 
> EDIT: cooling is Corsair H115i


Excellent voltages and temps !!!! congrats winning silicon lottery.. not once but twice...









For my 8700k I need ~1.312v for 5Ghz... I can do 5.1Ghz but I would need over 1.37v which would increase temps (=more noise)


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> 5GHZ at 1.245 on a Gaming 5. L740D104 Batch. Temps under 80.
> 
> Haven't done much testing but it's stable running BF1 for 3+ hours and PUBG.
> 
> Setting the IA and DC to 1 helped smooth out the voltages and temps running Adaptive DVID.


another good chip... All you need now is to delid that bad boy


----------



## schoolofmonkey

So controversial topic question here, but are we using Prime95 for stability testings still.
I've seen a few here using it, I myself tested my overclocks and found I need a good 40mv+ over all the other stress tests to pass it.

For 4.8Ghz I can pass every main stress text (XTU, Realbench 2.44/2.56, AIDA64, stressapptest, x264, x265) with 1.264v, but to pass Prime95 I need 1.320v.
Same with my 4.9Ghz 1.296v, but for Prime95 1.344v.

The lower voltages are stable for everything but Prime95.
I never used Prime95 for my x99/x299 overclocks.


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> another good chip... All you need now is to delid that bad boy


Unfornatutely I can't do that. I get the warranty plan for all my cpu, motherboard, and gpu's from Microcenter. So whenever something newer and faster comes out I don't have to pay the full $600+. So whenever Cannon lake comes out this cpu will never be seen







.


----------



## HvacGuru

New to Forum. My 8700k on a Asrock Gaming k6. Corsair 110 for cooling.


----------



## Yo80

Finally i delid my L732 and he's better than my L733 ...



It's a golden CPU ?


----------



## l Nuke l

So without svid disabled my cpu downclocks while stress testing. Avx offset 0. Is that normal?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> Finally i delid my L732 and he's better than my L733 ...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a golden CPU ?


Checked for WHEA?


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sammkv*
> 
> Unfornatutely I can't do that. I get the warranty plan for all my cpu, motherboard, and gpu's from Microcenter. So whenever something newer and faster comes out I don't have to pay the full $600+. So whenever Cannon lake comes out this cpu will never be seen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


and your mobo will be gone too







.... as z370 won't support Cannon lake.... or even 8/16 coffeelake


----------



## sammkv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> and your mobo will be gone too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... as z370 won't support Cannon lake.... or even 8/16 coffeelake


But thats fine, they both will be covered with their warranty plan whenever something new comes out


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> Finally i delid my L732 and he's better than my L733 ...
> 
> 
> 
> It's a golden CPU ?


Looking very good.

I have gaming 7 mobo too

without delid I am stable 5ghz 1.265v 5.1ghz 1.32v (not delided.)
but using at 5ghz with corsair h110i

my opinion update ur bios to F5e.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> So without svid disabled my cpu downclocks while stress testing. Avx offset 0. Is that normal?


I came across this too, I had to change the Long Duration Power limit to 130, and the Package power time window to 127.
Short duration I left at Auto.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I came across this too, I had to change the Long Duration Power limit to 130, and the Package power time window to 127.
> Short duration I left at Auto.


I ended up disabling svid support and fixed the issue. Problem i have now is at 5.1ghz 1.38v i am getting whea cache error but stress test does not crash. Cache is at 4.3ghz any reccomendations?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> I ended up disabling svid support and fixed the issue. Problem i have now is at 5.1ghz 1.38v i am getting whea cache error but stress test does not crash. Cache is at 4.3ghz any reccomendations?


Man I can't even get past 4.9Ghz at the moment due to temps...lol....
Still not clear if people are using Prime95 for stress testing or just the other basics, cause I can't pass Prime95 under 1.360v for 4.9Ghz...


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Man I can't even get past 4.9Ghz at the moment due to temps...lol....
> Still not clear if people are using Prime95 for stress testing or just the other basics, cause I can't pass Prime95 under 1.360v for 4.9Ghz...


dude my max temp at 1.36v 5.0ghz hit 96 degrees. I delided my cpu today same settings max temp is 73 degrees thats a 23 degree drop. I didnt glue the ihs back on btw dunno if that makes a difference tho. Stress testing with occt 4.5.1 small data set btw. ☺


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> dude my max temp at 1.36v 5.0ghz hit 96 degrees. I delided my cpu today same settings max temp is 73 degrees thats a 23 degree drop. I didnt glue the ihs back on btw dunno if that makes a difference tho. Stress testing with occt 4.5.1 small data set btw. ☺


Funny though I can pass hours of every other stress test, 2 seconds in to OCCT small data set and it failed, large data set it's ok.
I have the crank the voltages over 1.35v for 4.8Ghz to get small data set running..


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> and your mobo will be gone too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... as z370 won't support Cannon lake.... *or even 8/16 coffeelake*


I think you are wrong, we will see


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Funny though I can pass hours of every other stress test, 2 seconds in to OCCT small data set and it failed, large data set it's ok.
> I have the crank the voltages over 1.35v for 4.8Ghz to get small data set running..


damn that sucks


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> damn that sucks


Yep that's why I'm ditching this Strix-F for a Apex or Hero, then see how it goes if no better I'll do the protection plan swap with Intel.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yep that's why I'm ditching this Strix-F for a Apex or Hero, then see how it goes if no better I'll do the protection plan swap with Intel.


Dude go apex. Board is beautiful. I love it.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I think you are wrong, we will see


Wasn't there talk you will need a z390 for 8/16 coffelake?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Dude go apex. Board is beautiful. I love it.


Yeah I've been convinced on 2 forums now to go Apex, so I'll go Apex and just use the 16Gb's (of my 4x8GB kit) until prices come down, then maybe get 2x16Gb.
I'll have the Strix-f and the spare 16GB's to build a machine for the kids.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd7674*
> 
> Wasn't there talk you will need a z390 for 8/16 coffelake?


News to me from what I can gather Z390 is only a minor upgrade from Z370 I doubt they will change the socket again and will stick with their 2 generations per socket policy as they have done in the past, I would expect the 8c/16t coffee lake CPU to be announced at the same time as the coffee lake refresh


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> I ended up disabling svid support and fixed the issue. Problem i have now is at 5.1ghz 1.38v i am getting whea cache error but stress test does not crash. Cache is at 4.3ghz any reccomendations?


I am getting the same thing, I have decided to just leave it at the lowest voltage that stress tests pass despite the WHEA and monitor for them during normal use as it is only a gaming rig. If I get them in normal use then I will increase voltage until they stop but I only get 1 after an hour of stress tests so I am hoping they don't happen with normal use.

I have a feeling they stem partly from poor BIOS optimisation at the moment anyway. Asus need to hurry up with their release 1xxx BIOS! Been a month without an update now


----------



## k0din

Hi guys

I'm going to be upgrading my sandy bridge rig next week, I just need some quick help.

Im going with a Taichi Mobo, will this memory I selected definitely be comparable with the Mobo because on the asrock Memory QVL i see this one listed CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 but not the one I picked CMK16GX4M2*D*3200C16. What is the difference between B and D ?

https://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-2x8gb-corsair-ddr4-vengeance-lpx-black-pc4-25600-3200-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-16-19-19-36-xmp-20

https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z370%20Taichi/#Memory


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0din*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> I'm going to be upgrading my sandy bridge rig next week, I just need some quick help.
> 
> Im going with a Taichi Mobo, will this memory I selected definitely be comparable with the Mobo because on the asrock Memory QVL i see this one listed CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 but not the one I picked CMK16GX4M2*D*3200C16. What is the difference between B and D ?
> 
> https://www.scan.co.uk/products/16gb-2x8gb-corsair-ddr4-vengeance-lpx-black-pc4-25600-3200-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-16-19-19-36-xmp-20
> 
> https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z370%20Taichi/#Memory


B has slighty tighter timings (16-18-18-36) and tested support for Intel 100 chipset lineup.
D has looser timings (16-19-19-36) and tested support for Intel X99/100/200 chipset lineups.


----------



## k0din

So given that the only difference is looser timings, so i'm good to go with ordering tomorrow?

I'm also ordering a Noctua NH-D15, hoping to get 4.8 ghz with no delid, not going to be delidding until I have had a practice at doing it...once I have persuaded my bro to let me test it out on his haswell I5.


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0din*
> 
> So given that the only difference is looser timings, so i'm good to go with ordering tomorrow?
> 
> I'm also ordering a Noctua NH-D15, hoping to get 4.8 ghz with no delid, not going to be delidding until I have had a practice at doing it...once I have persuaded my bro to let me test it out on his haswell I5.


Yeah I'd say those will work just fine


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So controversial topic question here, but are we using Prime95 for stability testings still.
> I've seen a few here using it, I myself tested my overclocks and found I need a good 40mv+ over all the other stress tests to pass it.
> 
> For 4.8Ghz I can pass every main stress text (XTU, Realbench 2.44/2.56, AIDA64, stressapptest, x264, x265) with 1.264v, but to pass Prime95 I need 1.320v.
> Same with my 4.9Ghz 1.296v, but for Prime95 1.344v.
> 
> The lower voltages are stable for everything but Prime95.
> I never used Prime95 for my x99/x299 overclocks.


I'm starting to less and less trust Prime95 and OCCT test, they seem to just introduce scenarios that 99.99% of users wont use.

My 8700K it's not vert good at OC, for Prime95 I needed 1.29 BIOS for 4.8Ghz (no AVX offset and 4.4 cache).

Then I started using RealBench + Intel XTU + Aida64 and was able to drop to 1.27 (bios) which results on 1.264-1.28 on load with temps under 79-80 and very ocasional 85 C as max/spike. (non-delid, hot summer here)

I'll leave like this for a while and see if I got any problem / instability for my gaming / work use, if not, screw Prime95.

And after Xmas i'll delid this guy so maybe I can get to 5Ghz, but I think wont be possible unless the temp drops also allows me to drop the needed vcore, otherwise I predict 1.38ish for 5Ghz, that's too much for sure =/


----------



## Milamber

Just looking for some guidance as to why my motherboard temp is so high!?


----------



## Rowethren

Can I ask you guys opinion on my 2 options for 24/7 settings I have come to (all the voltages are Realbench stress volts not BIOS).

So I can either run at:

1.360 which spikes up to 1.394 with 5.0Ghz core and 4.4Ghz cache, max temperature 75c.

Or

1.344 which spikes up to 1.376 with 5.0Ghz core and 4.0Ghz cache, max temperature 69c.

My opinion is that I would rather lower the voltage and cache frequency as I only have 3000 RAM so my cache isn't really limiting anything and 1.394 volts is getting a bit high for 24/7 usage for me. Do you think running the cache would have any effect on general usage + games? I never do rendering or anything intensive in general other than games. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Can I ask you guys opinion on my 2 options for 24/7 settings I have come to (all the voltages are Realbench stress volts not BIOS).
> 
> So I can either run at:
> 
> 1.360 which spikes up to 1.394 with 5.0Ghz core and 4.4Ghz cache, max temperature 75c.
> 
> Or
> 
> 1.344 which spikes up to 1.376 with 5.0Ghz core and 4.0Ghz cache, max temperature 69c.
> 
> My opinion is that I would rather lower the voltage and cache frequency as I only have 3000 RAM so my cache isn't really limiting anything and 1.394 volts is getting a bit high for 24/7 usage for me. Do you think running the cache would have any effect on general usage + games? I never do rendering or anything intensive in general other than games. Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


Well, there is always some impact but comparisons I watched show that a 3.6Ghz cache vs a 4.5Ghz cache had a difference of 3 to 8 FPS depending on the game, so it really depends on how much FPS you need on a game, and from 4.4 to 4.0 the FPS difference should be minimal.

On the other hand, 75 C max is nothing to worry about, I see people here running the stress tests with spikes of 88-90 C, so you are really way bellow that.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Well, there is always some impact but comparisons I watched show that a 3.6Ghz cache vs a 4.5Ghz cache had a difference of 3 to 8 FPS depending on the game, so it really depends on how much FPS you need on a game, and from 4.4 to 4.0 the FPS difference should be minimal.
> 
> On the other hand, 75 C max is nothing to worry about, I see people here running the stress tests with spikes of 88-90 C, so you are really way bellow that.


In pretty much every game on max settings and 1440p I am over 100 fps anyway so fps isn't a huge problem (144hz monitor).

I am more worried about the voltage than the temperature to be honest 1.39 sounds a bit high for 24\7. What is the consensus on the max safe voltage for 24/7 if say I plan on keeping this processor for around 3 years?


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> In pretty much every game on max settings and 1440p I am over 100 fps anyway so fps isn't a huge problem (144hz monitor).
> 
> I am more worried about the voltage than the temperature to be honest 1.39 sounds a bit high for 24\7. What is the consensus on the max safe voltage for 24/7 if say I plan on keeping this processor for around 3 years?


If you don't need you can lower it for sure.

But some people say that even 1.425 is ok for 24/07, you are under 1.4v which shouldn't be any problem.

And if Adaptive mode is working on your motherboard (it's not on Maximus X with the current bios) you can use it so the vcore will drop when you are on idle state so this add even more safe room.

Edit: and I must say: you guys are very lucky to be so low on temperatures with that vcore. I imagine delided CPU and live on a cold country


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> I'm starting to less and less trust Prime95 and OCCT test, they seem to just introduce scenarios that 99.99% of users wont use.
> 
> My 8700K it's not vert good at OC, for Prime95 I needed 1.29 BIOS for 4.8Ghz (no AVX offset and 4.4 cache).
> 
> Then I started using RealBench + Intel XTU + Aida64 and was able to drop to 1.27 (bios) which results on 1.264-1.28 on load with temps under 79-80 and very ocasional 85 C as max/spike. (non-delid, hot summer here)
> 
> I'll leave like this for a while and see if I got any problem / instability for my gaming / work use, if not, screw Prime95.
> 
> And after Xmas i'll delid this guy so maybe I can get to 5Ghz, but I think wont be possible unless the temp drops also allows me to drop the needed vcore, otherwise I predict 1.38ish for 5Ghz, that's too much for sure =/


Sounds exactly like my chip, it can pass XTU benchmark and Stess test at 1.280v BIOS (1.264v Windows)
This will pass everything x265, x264, Realbench 2.44/2.56

But for Prime95 it needs 1.310v (BIOS) for 4.8Ghz to pass.
Delid after Xmas too, it's freakin' hot here, 32c today, so I'm going swimming soon


----------



## Milamber

What is the lowest cache voltage that is recommended for 4.7ghz? Temps are hitting 75°c @ 4.7ghz 100% load and I'm trying to get them down.... using a 'Be Quiet 280mm Loop'


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What is the lowest cache voltage that is recommended for 4.7ghz? Temps are hitting 75°c @ 4.7ghz 100% load and I'm trying to get them down.... using a 'Be Quiet 280mm Loop'


As far I know, you can't decrease the cache voltage, they are tied to the vcore.

1.2v is ok for 4.7Ghz on a normal chip, and 75 C is not a problem on stress tests.

Also your question about your MB temps, 43 is normal.


----------



## navjack27

i just got done with a bunch of work with my 8700k after i delidded it.
https://navjack27.netlify.com/refining-coffee-lake/
that's pretty much all the work i'll put into this CPU this year.


----------



## boredgunner

Looking forward to push the limits of my Maximus X Hero as far as RAM goes. Getting a 4 x 8GB DDR4 4133 kit very soon. Wonder what settings I will have to change, I already have to run my DDR4 3200 kit slightly above 1.35v.


----------



## pion

I was sort of happy with my OC after testing 7 CPU's.
4.9 Ghz at 1.30V (OCCT large 8h)
But after I enabled XMP it suddenly needs 0.03+V more to be stable.
Setting the RAM speed and IO/SA voltages manually does not help.

Never heard of behavior like this before.
Is it normal or am I doing something wrong?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









(Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 + 8700k + 2x8 G.Skill 3200C14)


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What is the lowest cache voltage that is recommended for 4.7ghz? Temps are hitting 75°c @ 4.7ghz 100% load and I'm trying to get them down.... using a 'Be Quiet 280mm Loop'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far I know, you can't decrease the cache voltage, they are tied to the vcore.
> 
> 1.2v is ok for 4.7Ghz on a normal chip, and 75 C is not a problem on stress tests.
> 
> Also your question about your MB temps, 43 is normal.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, I ended up removing the Noctua NTH1 Paste and using the Be quiet paste instead. Temps for CPU have dropped 8 degrees.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> If you don't need you can lower it for sure.
> 
> But some people say that even 1.425 is ok for 24/07, you are under 1.4v which shouldn't be any problem.
> 
> And if Adaptive mode is working on your motherboard (it's not on Maximus X with the current bios) you can use it so the vcore will drop when you are on idle state so this add even more safe room.
> 
> Edit: and I must say: you guys are very lucky to be so low on temperatures with that vcore. I imagine delided CPU and live on a cold country


Adaptive seems to sort of work on my Hero. Not quite right but usable. I think I will run higher voltage and cache then if I have plenty of safe headroom for my voltage.

I am in the UK with an ambient of between 17-19 but if it starts to get higher I just open my window as it is below freezing outside


----------



## Gregix

Does 8700k like higher ddr freq or is better to stick with low timings? I mean I have 3200ddr4 cl 14(14-14-14-31) and wondering if there will be gains in games after oc or stay with default. Card is vega 64


----------



## Yo80

test at 5.1ghz:



I'll probably keep this setting for H24


----------



## gecko991

Nice chip, just waiting for my card then it's build time.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> test at 5.1ghz:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll probably keep this setting for H24


Given the voltage at 5.1Ghz I still think you can push that thing a lot higher


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> test at 5.1ghz:
> 
> I'll probably keep this setting for H24


Lucky bastard...


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> test at 5.1ghz:
> 
> I'll probably keep this setting for H24


Great cpu you have there. What kind of cooling do you use? I run the exact same speed, (5.1G core/4.5G uncore/ 3800c16 mem) on a triple rad and i have the same temps (21c ambient), but i need 1.3v and i am not delided. I dont think that deliding the cpu wil help me gain anything in vcore though. What do you guys think?


----------



## gecko991

My last hex was a 4930k and that did 5 and more on water, sold it and now have a sweet 8700k just waiting.


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Great cpu you have there. What kind of cooling do you use? I run the exact same speed, (5.1G core/4.5G uncore/ 3800c16 mem) on a triple rad and i have the same temps (21c ambient), but i need 1.3v and i am not delided. I dont think that deliding the cpu wil help me gain anything in vcore though. What do you guys think?


Sometimes the delid process also allows you to lower de vcore, because the hotter the cores get, more voltage it needs to keep stable.
It's not a 100% guarantee but it happens.


----------



## l Nuke l

What do you guys set your pagefile to when running realbench? Or do you not select your max memory? Cpu is stable occt small data set for 8 hours and aida64 cache 8 hours but bsod page fault in non paged area with realbench within 30 mins.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> What do you guys set your pagefile to when running realbench? Or do you not select your max memory? Cpu is stable occt small data set for 8 hours and aida64 cache 8 hours but bsod page fault in non paged area with realbench within 30 mins.


Personally when I run Realbench I use 16GB memory setting which is my max memory capacity run it for an hour, when that passes then run an hour of OCCT large data sets, never worried about pagefile







never had a BSOD doing it this way as a result of a unstable overclock.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Personally when I run Realbench I use 16GB memory setting which is my max memory capacity run it for an hour, when that passes then run an hour of OCCT large data sets, never worried about pagefile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> never had a BSOD doing it this way as a result of a unstable overclock.


I guess ill just raise voltage and see if I still blue screen. Just doesnt make sense how I can pass 8 hours of occt and aida64 and fail realbench in less than an hour. Ram is not overclocked at the moment and even when it was it passed 1 hour gsat. Anyway inscreased vcore from 1.36 to 1.37 in bios and testing again with stock ram and gpu. I think the page fault in non paged area bsod that i am getting when running realbench is not oc related but pagefile in windows related. Thoughts?


----------



## l Nuke l

Welp just blue screened again this time DRIVER_OVERRAN_STACK_BUFFER. No idea whats going on increasing vcore again. None of this makes sense.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> I guess ill just raise voltage and see if I still blue screen. Just doesnt make sense how I can pass 8 hours of occt and aida64 and fail realbench in less than an hour. Ram is not overclocked at the moment and even when it was it passed 1 hour gsat. Anyway inscreased vcore from 1.36 to 1.37 in bios and testing again with stock ram and gpu. I think the page fault in non paged area bsod that i am getting when running realbench is not oc related but pagefile in windows related. Thoughts?


What SA/IO voltages are you running? increasing them a bit can help smooth out things. Do you get any WHEA?


----------



## l Nuke l

No wheas. Sa/io at stock so they are low forget the exact value prob around 0.9-1.1


----------



## l Nuke l

So I cleared cmos and left bios completely stock ran realbench and still get page fault in non paged area bsod after 45 minutes. Dont know what else to do. Dont know if something is faulty or if its just realbench. My cpu overclocked ran occt small data set fine for 8 hours and aida 64 cache test for 8 hours but blue screens stock with realbench? So weird.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> No wheas. Sa/io at stock so they are low forget the exact value prob around 0.9-1.1


If by stock you mean auto they will probably be much higher than that. I would set them to around 1.1-1.15.

Regarding pagefile I couldn't even get Realbench to start unless I increased my pagefile so maybe give that a go? I put mine to 10gb.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> If by stock you mean auto they will probably be much higher than that. I would set them to around 1.1-1.15.
> 
> Regarding pagefile I couldn't even get Realbench to start unless I increased my pagefile so maybe give that a go? I put mine to 10gb.


auto sets mine to 1.0


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> What do you guys set your pagefile to when running realbench? Or do you not select your max memory? Cpu is stable occt small data set for 8 hours and aida64 cache 8 hours but bsod page fault in non paged area with realbench within 30 mins.


aida64 does not have enough load,to really test it. Realbench does have way more load


----------



## Rowethren

Damn, on my Hero the auto was like 1.3 and I have them at 1.1 rock solid now. Your RAM is much faster than mine though so maybe bump them up to 1.2? Try increasing pagefile as well and see how it goes.

Overclocking is so much trial and error you just have to keep playing until it is stable. After 3 weeks I only just got mine stable at 5.0 core 4.6 cache at 1.360v. Doesn't help when the BIOS settings are very inconsistent with voltage control at the moment.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> aida64 does not have enough load,to really test it. Realbench does have way more load


aida64 cache only test doesnt have enough load to test cache? Realbench tests cache harder? I also passed 8 hours of Occt small data set which i noticed puts a much higher load on cpu then realbench.


----------



## Rowethren

I could be wrong but I think OCCT only tests very specific parts of the processor like Prime95 but Realbench stresses pretty much everything and is generally more realistic.


----------



## freaky35

Thats The thing with all these stresstest. I only test with realbench and HCI for memory. And its fine for my usage.


----------



## Rowethren

Just Realbench here too.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> Thats The thing with all these stresstest. I only test with realbench and HCI for memory. And its fine for my usage.


Same.









Installed my Taichi and replaced the HERO X now. Will test tomorrow what it can do. Used about an hour. Not bad considering my rig is under water.


----------



## l Nuke l

Okay so what do you guys set your pagefile in windows 10 to?


----------



## freaky35

I just leave It at auto setting


----------



## TeslaHUN

8700k + Asrock Fatality K6 + 3400mhz RAM is coming next week.
Where shall i start overclocking ?
No delid , noctua D15S cooling .

1,25V Vcore - 4,7/4,8 ghz - LLC3 for start ?


----------



## freaky35

If is The same as The asrock extreme 4, LLC1 It is. All other modes have to much vcore drop , when stresst

I also Use an d15, with 2 fans. Mine Will run at 4.9ghz, 1.250. It just depends on The chip, How far you can go. Also if you really want to Use mem at 3400mhz, you can hit The wall.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Okay so what do you guys set your pagefile in windows 10 to?


16gb on both my drives


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> 16gb on both my drives


Set both min and max to 16gb? I have 16gb ram btw.


----------



## l Nuke l

I think there is something wrong with my system. With cmos cleared and everything at default and pagefile in windows set to 16000mb min and max realbench blue screens within 10 mins.


----------



## navjack27

Just sounds like you aren't giving enough volts.
Run your settings past my settings in my article
https://navjack27.netlify.com/refining-coffee-lake/


----------



## freaky35

do you have The error code?with all The Numbers ect.

If It is a cache error, raise vcore


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> do you have The error code?with all The Numbers ect.
> 
> If It is a cache error, raise vcore


I am getting page fault in non paged area error code.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Just sounds like you aren't giving enough volts.
> Run your settings past my settings in my article
> https://navjack27.netlify.com/refining-coffee-lake/


I shouldnt have to give it more volts if I am testing everything at stock right? My system is failing realbench stock! No oc applied.


----------



## l Nuke l

I am trying realbench with only 8gb selected to see if i can at least complete 1 hour. If this fails might reinstall windows and realbench and try again with everything at factory settings.


----------



## freaky35

Mem also at stock, no XMP enabled or mem overclock?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> Mem also at stock, no XMP enabled or mem overclock?


yup i cleared cmos and left bios settings alone everything completely stock just failed realbench again within 10 mins same error this time only selected 8gb of ram. Dunno what to do. Ram at stock speeds passed 100% hci memtest


----------



## pion

Is this also true? (been trying to google why i had to increase Vcore)
"I had to increase my Vcore by-.020 after adding a additional 8gb(2x4gb)"

So not only did I have to increase my Vcore by 0.035 after OC:ing my RAM to 4000 Mhz.
Now I also have to increase it by 0.02 when I add two more sticks?

My initial OC of 4.9 at 1.3V seems to end up being unbelievably crap then :-(
The best of 7 CPUs.. What is this? I can't be that unlucky?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pion*
> 
> I was sort of happy with my OC after testing 7 CPU's.
> 4.9 Ghz at 1.30V (OCCT large 8h)
> But after I enabled XMP it suddenly needs 0.03+V more to be stable.
> Setting the RAM speed and IO/SA voltages manually does not help.
> 
> Never heard of behavior like this before.
> Is it normal or am I doing something wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7 + 8700k + 2x8 G.Skill 3200C14)


----------



## Milamber

When measuring the CPU temp, which one do we go by?

The red or purple set?


----------



## navjack27

CPU package temperature in hwinfo64


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> CPU package temperature in hwinfo64


But there's 2, and both are different.


----------



## navjack27

Are they really so different that it matters? But I'd use the 2nd one. I monitor with that one and CPU package power. Ignore VID for voltage and use motherboard Vcore.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> CPU package temperature in hwinfo64


I have 2 here:


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Are they really so different that it matters? But I'd use the 2nd one. I monitor with that one and CPU package power. Ignore VID for voltage and use motherboard Vcore.


It's all good I know, my x299 rig has the same, but the differences were a good 5 - 8c.
I was just asking before someone else did, I knew it would be asked by someone









--^---
See


----------



## l Nuke l

Is turbov core safe to use with this platform? I have an asus maximus x apex btw. Anything i need for it to work smoothy? Drivers?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> There is some real derpyness with the voltage control on the Hero X at the moment. 1.34V on adaptive is 1.344 actual but on manual it is 1.312 both on LLC5... It makes no sense!!!


Set IA AC DC Loadline to 1, 0.01 or whatever the lowest NON ZERO or NON AUTO value is, to fix this.


----------



## l Nuke l

Is 1.42vcore, 1.35vSA/IO, and 1.45vdram save voltages? Temps are under 80


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Is 1.42vcore, 1.35vSA/IO, and 1.45vdram save voltages? Temps are under 80


nope.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> yup i cleared cmos and left bios settings alone everything completely stock just failed realbench again within 10 mins same error this time only selected 8gb of ram. Dunno what to do. Ram at stock speeds passed 100% hci memtest


If everything is failing stock, then MOST LIKELY the DDR RAM is at fault. See if you can pull ALL but 1 stick then try 1 stick at a time. If you are stable with 1 stick, keep alternating sticks until you find the bad one.

You can also use MEMTEST86 7.4 from here
https://www.memtest86.com/
Either in legacy mode or UEFI mode and just do a test right there.
Then if you get errors, start finding which stick is bad.
But then you will know to RMA the RAM.

It's possible the CPU's IMC can be damaged but this is VERY RARE.
Even also possible the mainboard can be damaged, but this is also rare. Problems like this are painful and difficult to fix. Good luck.


----------



## pion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> ...Ram at stock speeds passed 100% hci memtest


When I recently had a stick of bad RAM I got my error in HCI at 480%


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> If everything is failing stock, then MOST LIKELY the DDR RAM is at fault. See if you can pull ALL but 1 stick then try 1 stick at a time. If you are stable with 1 stick, keep alternating sticks until you find the bad one.
> 
> You can also use MEMTEST86 7.4 from here
> https://www.memtest86.com/
> Either in legacy mode or UEFI mode and just do a test right there.
> Then if you get errors, start finding which stick is bad.
> But then you will know to RMA the RAM.
> 
> It's possible the CPU's IMC can be damaged but this is VERY RARE.
> Even also possible the mainboard can be damaged, but this is also rare. Problems like this are painful and difficult to fix. Good luck.


Yeah man this sucks gonna start troubleshooting the ram tomorow. Memtest86 7.4 is better than hci memtest for this?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Set IA AC DC Loadline to 1, 0.01 or whatever the lowest NON ZERO or NON AUTO value is, to fix this.


Unfortunately I set this as the very first thing I did when I started overclocking 3 weeks ago. It stays below 1.4 for my final setting of 1.360 so I am just going to live with it.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Yeah man this sucks gonna start troubleshooting the ram tomorow. Memtest86 7.4 is better than hci memtest for this?


i would try them both, HCI should be more intensive


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Unfortunately I set this as the very first thing I did when I started overclocking 3 weeks ago. It stays below 1.4 for my final setting of 1.360 so I am just going to live with it.


So you're able to set adaptive at a TARGET voltage, like manual?
Because I thought adaptive was 'automatic' voltage, based on a CPU's programmed VID, and you have to set offsets manually if the voltage the CPU is programmed to request isn't high enough for stability?

If that's the case, what's the difference between setting adaptive and manual?


----------



## Falkentyne

Not sure how HCI is more intensive than UEFI memtest86.
Plus you can always run prime95 (AVX and FMA3 disabled) with Blend and a custom size set to 75% of your RAM, which also does the job quite well.

Memtest86 is to make sure you can actually load windows without destroying your OS and reformatting. If you pass memtest86, then you can at least get into windows safely.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Haven't tested much yet on this new board (Z370 Taichi) but seems like my 8700K requires less voltage..?

Been gaming a little at 5.3 ghz 1.375V, but I doubt that it will be stable, it can't be that good.









First priority is to get my memory stable..

Should I go for no AVX offset at this speed and voltage?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> So you're able to set adaptive at a TARGET voltage, like manual?
> Because I thought adaptive was 'automatic' voltage, based on a CPU's programmed VID, and you have to set offsets manually if the voltage the CPU is programmed to request isn't high enough for stability?
> 
> If that's the case, what's the difference between setting adaptive and manual?


As far as I am aware what adaptive does is sets a custom turbo voltage and when the cores aren't at turbo they follow the standard VID rules so it can down-volt all the way to like 0.63v or something like that. You can set offset in adaptive as well if you want to change the voltage across the entire VID range.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> As far as I am aware what adaptive does is sets a custom turbo voltage and when the cores aren't at turbo they follow the standard VID rules so it can down-volt all the way to like 0.63v or something like that. You can set offset in adaptive as well if you want to change the voltage across the entire VID range.


Stock frequencies ASUS Adaptive = default VID table scaling, but when you hit any of the turboboost multiplier bins you're on the adaptive VID + LLC + Offsets you've set. It's in the Asus manual even with Z170.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Stock frequencies ASUS Adaptive = default VID table scaling, but when you hit any of the turboboost multiplier bins you're on the adaptive VID + LLC + Offsets you've set. It's in the Asus manual even with Z170.


Isn't that what I said?


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Isn't that what I said?


Affirmative.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Affirmative.


Cool, thought you were trying to say it was something different so thought I would check


----------



## Falkentyne

I need a meme for what I just witnessed...


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> i would try them both, HCI should be more intensive


So i clear cmos and set hci to run 12 instances @ 1200ea and it blue screened within 20 mins. Thoughts?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> So i clear cmos and set hci to run 12 instances @ 1200ea and it blue screened within 20 mins. Thoughts?


Maybe it is your RAM that is the problem after all or even the Mobo... Try removing sticks and putting them in different slots then trying again 1 at a time. Make a note of where each stick is placed so you can see if it is either the socket, stick or mobo that is the problem.


----------



## freaky35

Download a blue screen viewer and read The error message


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Set IA AC DC Loadline to 1, 0.01 or whatever the lowest NON ZERO or NON AUTO value is, to fix this.


Hi

should vid and vcore has to same?

as example 5ghz my vcore 1.275 vid 1.380 (had vid drop on load)
if IA AC DC loadline set 1 vcore same vid 1.240 (had vid increase to 1.265v ) still no crash passes all tests

if i set ia ac dc loadline 1 vid manuel 1.240

also i can put number like 20 40 60 and vid increase with that 1.260 1.280 1.30

so what should i do ? can you give me some advice (aorus gaming 7 mobo)


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Maybe it is your RAM that is the problem after all or even the Mobo... Try removing sticks and putting them in different slots then trying again 1 at a time. Make a note of where each stick is placed so you can see if it is either the socket, stick or mobo that is the problem.


So i put in 2 4gb sticks in that i had from my other pc and it crashed. Does this mean its the mobo or cpu? I set hci memtest to test 7200mb divided by 12 instances. task manager showed 96% memory load and 100% cpu during testing. Blue screened within 20 mins. What now?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> So i put in 2 4gb sticks in that i had from my other pc and it crashed. Does this mean its the mobo or cpu? I set hci memtest to test 7200mb divided by 12 instances. task manager showed 96% memory load and 100% cpu during testing. Blue screened within 20 mins. What now?


Did you try just 1 stick at a time in each slot? If it crashed with just 1 stick in then I guess it is most likely the CPU and the memory controller is on that not the Mobo. Have you tried contacting the place you purchased it from?


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah if you put in different RAM from a different system and it crashed in the same way, it's probably the CPU's memory controller. These are the problems I hate. You pretty much have to exchange or find another CPU to test, take the CPU to a place that can test it, and hope they are competent enough to actually follow instructions, or wind up spending money buying a new mainboard








If it's under warranty, then you have to decide whether to RMA everything together or not, just to be sure (CPU, mainboard, etc)









I would be quite livid if this happened. Hope you can get a speedy resolution (although nothing is speedy about these things).


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yeah if you put in different RAM from a different system and it crashed in the same way, it's probably the CPU's memory controller. These are the problems I hate. You pretty much have to exchange or find another CPU to test, take the CPU to a place that can test it, and hope they are competent enough to actually follow instructions, or wind up spending money buying a new mainboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's under warranty, then you have to decide whether to RMA everything together or not, just to be sure (CPU, mainboard, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be quite livid if this happened. Hope you can get a speedy resolution (although nothing is speedy about these things).


Yeah these kind of issues are a real pain! I had a GFX card that had an intermittent failure on certain tasks. Sent it in for RMA and they tested it twice saying it was fine and sent it back to me even after sending them instructions that were guaranteed to make the problem happen. I ended up having to make a video showing the inside of my PC so they could see it was installed then making it crash with one GFX card and then showing it was completely fine with another before they would sort it out. They tried charging me 20GBP per RMA as well as apparently they "tested" them lol...


----------



## l Nuke l

Yeah it sucks man havent even had system for a full week yet. So everything is still under return policy. Right now i am testing the dimms on the mobo individually to rule out bad dimm on mobo then ill return cpu to microcenter for new one to rule out cpu and if it still continues ill have to replace mobo. Shouldnt be the powersupply right?


----------



## amd7674

FYI... there are some Asrock Z370 mobos firmware updates (mostly ME security). Just a heads up to make sure you write down your setting prior to doing the BIOS updates. On my Taichi it erased all my previous saves/settings/fan profiles when I updated from 1.20 to 1.30. Perhaps I didn't do it properly














I did quick sanity o/c check and everything seems to be in order with new 1.30 firmware.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

New Taichi bios?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Yeah it sucks man havent even had system for a full week yet. So everything is still under return policy. Right now i am testing the dimms on the mobo individually to rule out bad dimm on mobo then ill return cpu to microcenter for new one to rule out cpu and if it still continues ill have to replace mobo. Shouldnt be the powersupply right?


It doesn't sound like it is a PSU problem but if you have HWinfo you can check the PSU rails voltage and see if they are stable or not as that is really the only thing they can do wrong unless it is really noisy but usually that would effect everything not just RAM. Hopefully after testing each stick individually it will highlight a problem. I would say if none of the sticks work in any of the slots it would most likely be the CPU memory controller as having either all your RAM bad or all the slots bad is usually very unlikely.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It's all good I know, my x299 rig has the same, but the differences were a good 5 - 8c.
> I was just asking before someone else did, I knew it would be asked by someone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> --^---
> See


What was the general consensus with this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Yeah it sucks man havent even had system for a full week yet. So everything is still under return policy. Right now i am testing the dimms on the mobo individually to rule out bad dimm on mobo then ill return cpu to microcenter for new one to rule out cpu and if it still continues ill have to replace mobo. Shouldnt be the powersupply right?


Did you end up running the vcore at 1.42v, 1.35vSA/IO, and 1.45vdram as per your question earlier?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> What was the general consensus with this?
> Did you end up running the vcore at 1.42v, 1.35vSA/IO, and 1.45vdram as per your question earlier?


vcore yes but not sa/io or dram.


----------



## amd7674

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> New Taichi bios?


Yeap... 1.30. ME security update


----------



## l Nuke l

So here is the update. Ran hci memtest with ram set "A" 2 sticks 8gb each, blue screened. Ran memtest with ram set "B" 2 sticks 4gb each, blue screened. Started testing ram sticks individually and alternating between dimms, blue screened. Ram set B came off my old pc. Ram set A is from my new build. So either both kits are bad or both dimms on my mobo are bad OR its my cpus imc. Next step is to exchange the cpu i have now and see if it solves the issue if it doesnt ill have to return mobo and at that point ill prob just return and exchange all 3. Thoughts? Anything i am missing?


----------



## Falkentyne

That's pretty much it. Definitely best to exchange the CPU. Since you can do it easily under warranty, and it's also less work than replacing the mainboard.

Keep us posted.


----------



## dchalfont

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Glad to hear the adaptive vcore is working as it should, but with CPU-Z showing it dipping all the way down to 0.016v is seeming like a bug but of course I could be wrong. But also in saying that it hasn't crashed at all on idle when it dropped that low either so could be normal lol.
> 
> I think I will attempt to do a 4.5Ghz OC as it's starting to get really hot here in Brisbane with days over 30c and only set to climb upto 38c over the next month or two. I wonder if i can pull a 1.25v or less OC. Will report back


4.7ghz here in aus and the last few days gave been 37, 38 and 41c today. Cpu temps don't go over about 68c when gaming which for me on air is totally fine. 1.25volts for me.


----------



## Izvire

Anyone else running a Corsair H80i v2 on their 8700K?

I have mine set up with pump to performance mode, changed the fans to Noctua ones with more CFM.
IBT showing around 70-75c under load, but in games when I run HWmonitor on the background, I see temps bouncing up to 85c. Any ideas?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> Anyone else running a Corsair H80i v2 on their 8700K?
> 
> I have mine set up with pump to performance mode, changed the fans to Noctua ones with more CFM.
> IBT showing around 70-75c under load, but in games when I run HWmonitor on the background, I see temps bouncing up to 85c. Any ideas?


What games is that with? What temps do you get from Realbench? Also delidding always helps massively with temps.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> What games is that with? What temps do you get from Realbench? Also delidding always helps massively with temps.


GTA V/BF1 at least. Will try with Realbench. Probably not gonna try delidding, temps aren't too high but curious about real life versus torture tests..

Also, not running at 5Ghz like my signature says, going at 4,8Ghz with 1.225 vcore in BIOS.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> GTA V/BF1 at least. Will try with Realbench. Probably not gonna try delidding, temps aren't too high but curious about real life versus torture tests..
> 
> Also, not running at 5Ghz like my signature says, going at 4,8Ghz with 1.225 vcore in BIOS.


I'm getting 65c in Realbench, 75c in P95 w/ AVX and 59-61c in BF1 @ 4.7GHz 1.2v. That's with an NH-D15S


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> GTA V/BF1 at least. Will try with Realbench. Probably not gonna try delidding, temps aren't too high but curious about real life versus torture tests..
> 
> Also, not running at 5Ghz like my signature says, going at 4,8Ghz with 1.225 vcore in BIOS.


It would say IBT isn't working properly if BF1 has higher temps. For reference in Mass Effect Andromeda which uses the same engine I get around 40 and with Realbench I am on around 70. I wonder if it is throttling because it is requesting too much current and haven't disabled the limits? If you have HWinfo have a look at that when you run IBT and check if it showing any throttling reports.


----------



## Izvire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> It would say IBT isn't working properly if BF1 has higher temps. For reference in Mass Effect Andromeda which uses the same engine I get around 40 and with Realbench I am on around 70. I wonder if it is throttling because it is requesting too much current and haven't disabled the limits? If you have HWinfo have a look at that when you run IBT and check if it showing any throttling reports.


Could be, HWmonitor does report the correct clock speed and voltages though..


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Izvire*
> 
> Could be, HWmonitor does report the correct clock speed and voltages though..


There are a whole list of potential throttles I don't know the details of them if I am honest google is your friend


----------



## TeslaHUN

Seems i won the silicon lottery
Asrock Fatality K6 motherboard
8700k no delid
Noctua D15 S

4,9 ghz @ 1,25V fixed , LLC level2
max cpu core temp 73C after 25min Aida64 stress test


----------



## Zyrou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's pretty much it. Definitely best to exchange the CPU. Since you can do it easily under warranty, and it's also less work than replacing the mainboard.
> 
> Keep us posted.


Hey

i am asking again because u didnot see i think

should vid and vcore same voltage on hwinfo64?

with IA ac dc loadline 1 Vcore 1.275 my vid 1.240 underload vcore drop 1.265 vid increase to 1.265

without IA ac dc loadline auto Vcore same vid 1.375ish and underload vid drop to 1.330ish

so what do you think which scenario better for daily use? (gaming etc)

also i can increase vid if i put 20 40 on IA AC/DC loadline (instead 1) vid increase 1.260 1.280 etc


----------



## GreedyMuffin

VID is way higher compared to Core (In Aida64) when using offset instead of manual on my Z370 Taichi.

Don't worry. VID is what the CPU requests, while the core is what the CPU is receiving.


----------



## Yo80

hello!

Finally i try to stabilize my 8700k at 5,2ghz to see if the temps and vcore are great....



Vcore Bios: 1.34v
Vcore load: 1.33v

It's safe for H24 ? my cooling is H115i


----------



## k0din

Going to be putting my 8700k system together tomorrow, can anyone give me some quick and dirty settings to achieve 4.8ghz on a taichi Mobo?

Whats the best to program to test for Stability with these days, Realbench?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yo80*
> 
> hello!
> 
> Finally i try to stabilize my 8700k at 5,2ghz to see if the temps and vcore are great....
> 
> 
> 
> Vcore Bios: 1.34v
> Vcore load: 1.33v
> 
> It's safe for H24 ? my cooling is H115i


Those temps looks good to me for that frequency! Beast of a chip you have there!


----------



## BTrRJ

Hi, i got my rig working today and went Just for a overclock test like i always do when i get a new system.

8700k with h80i V2
ASRock z370 Fatal1ty Gaming k6 lastest bios
16gb 3000 HyperX Predator
Evga GTX 1080 FTW

So i was targetting 5ghz, but with Rio de Janeiro´s heat this season (today was near 40ºC here. I let the h80i in performance mode, tried 5ghz with AVX offset 2 (was getttting 4.8ghz in realbench because this) 1.29v fixed and LLC level 1. I was getting near 95º so i tried other configuration.
I´m testing now 4.9ghz AVX offset 1 (4.8ghz), 1.24v fixed. I´m getting 91º maximum in realbench, average 83º and current 87º. I thought i was getting it colder with 0.5 less voltage, but it is very near the 5.0ghz i tested before.

is there anything i can do to lower these temperatures and get 5ghz? It seems i got a very good silicon lottery cpu, but i was hoping to get it colder. This PC is main for gaming. Should i turn AVX to 0? Any tip and help would be appreciated.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BTrRJ*
> 
> Hi, i got my rig working today and went Just for a overclock test like i always do when i get a new system.
> 
> 8700k with h80i V2
> ASRock z370 Fatal1ty Gaming k6 lastest bios
> 16gb 3000 HyperX Predator
> Evga GTX 1080 FTW
> 
> So i was targetting 5ghz, but with Rio de Janeiro´s heat this season (today was near 40ºC here. I let the h80i in performance mode, tried 5ghz with AVX offset 2 (was getttting 4.8ghz in realbench because this) 1.29v fixed and LLC level 1. I was getting near 95º so i tried other configuration.
> I´m testing now 4.9ghz AVX offset 1 (4.8ghz), 1.24v fixed. I´m getting 91º maximum in realbench, average 83º and current 87º. I thought i was getting it colder with 0.5 less voltage, but it is very near the 5.0ghz i tested before.
> 
> is there anything i can do to lower these temperatures and get 5ghz? It seems i got a very good silicon lottery cpu, but i was hoping to get it colder. This PC is main for gaming. Should i turn AVX to 0? Any tip and help would be appreciated.


Some games use AVX like BF1. It defends if you need the extra frames per second coming from the processor. Every 100Hz is worth about 2% performance increase if you have the Video Card head room. I have my AVX offset set to 0.


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BTrRJ*
> 
> Hi, i got my rig working today and went Just for a overclock test like i always do when i get a new system.
> 
> 8700k with h80i V2
> ASRock z370 Fatal1ty Gaming k6 lastest bios
> 16gb 3000 HyperX Predator
> Evga GTX 1080 FTW
> 
> So i was targetting 5ghz, but with Rio de Janeiro´s heat this season (today was near 40ºC here. I let the h80i in performance mode, tried 5ghz with AVX offset 2 (was getttting 4.8ghz in realbench because this) 1.29v fixed and LLC level 1. I was getting near 95º so i tried other configuration.
> I´m testing now 4.9ghz AVX offset 1 (4.8ghz), 1.24v fixed. I´m getting 91º maximum in realbench, average 83º and current 87º. I thought i was getting it colder with 0.5 less voltage, but it is very near the 5.0ghz i tested before.
> 
> is there anything i can do to lower these temperatures and get 5ghz? It seems i got a very good silicon lottery cpu, but i was hoping to get it colder. This PC is main for gaming. Should i turn AVX to 0? Any tip and help would be appreciated.


lol the ambient temps,are just to high for an high overclock,with this cpu.
Maybe a delid and custom watercooling will help to bring the temps down,thta's the only option I think to reach 5ghz

With an AIO it is not enough.I would target 4,8ghz or 4,7ghz overclock in this situation.


----------



## Milamber

Is 1.24V at 4.8ghz pretty much stardard, or should I be pushing for higher mhz? Temps hit 70.



*Specs in sig*


----------



## BTrRJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BTrRJ*
> 
> Hi, i got my rig working today and went Just for a overclock test like i always do when i get a new system.
> 
> 8700k with h80i V2
> ASRock z370 Fatal1ty Gaming k6 lastest bios
> 16gb 3000 HyperX Predator
> Evga GTX 1080 FTW
> 
> So i was targetting 5ghz, but with Rio de Janeiro´s heat this season (today was near 40ºC here. I let the h80i in performance mode, tried 5ghz with AVX offset 2 (was getttting 4.8ghz in realbench because this) 1.29v fixed and LLC level 1. I was getting near 95º so i tried other configuration.
> I´m testing now 4.9ghz AVX offset 1 (4.8ghz), 1.24v fixed. I´m getting 91º maximum in realbench, average 83º and current 87º. I thought i was getting it colder with 0.5 less voltage, but it is very near the 5.0ghz i tested before.
> 
> is there anything i can do to lower these temperatures and get 5ghz? It seems i got a very good silicon lottery cpu, but i was hoping to get it colder. This PC is main for gaming. Should i turn AVX to 0? Any tip and help would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol the ambient temps,are just to high for an high overclock,with this cpu.
> Maybe a delid and custom watercooling will help to bring the temps down,thta's the only option I think to reach 5ghz
> 
> With an AIO it is not enough.I would target 4,8ghz or 4,7ghz overclock in this situation.
Click to expand...

Yeah, i think i get a good balance, got 4.9ghz with AVX auto and 1.22v fixed...reaching 87º in realbench, i think i can use it 24/7 with certain safety.

Enviado de meu Redmi Note 3 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Milamber

Is AVX needed for gaming? Mine is set to Auto.


----------



## gammagoat

I found this guide Maximus VIII Hero Voltage Read Point Guide,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581437/maximus-viii-hero-voltage-read-point-guide

Is there one for hero x? Or can somebody point out where they are?

I would also like to know the location of VRM sensor?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Is AVX needed for gaming? Mine is set to Auto.


Some games like BF1 use AVX.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I was curious if the difference between running 5.0 ghz at around 1.216-1.232V was smarter compared to running 5.1 at 1.280V-1.296, or 5.2 at around 1.233-1.244V, or 5.3 ghz at around 1.392V-ish.

- Tested the difference between 5.3 ghz and 5.0 ghz .. Maybe 4-4.5% in CB R15 so I won't bother. The voltage at 5.0 is around 1.216-1.232V and the power usage is low and temperatures are in the low to mid 50s under 100% usage (Folding Nacl) with all fans at around 500-600 RPM.

I pull around 390 watts from the wall under gaming (GTA O, quite a CPU and GPU intensive game). System uses around 360 according to Corsair link, AX1500I is overkill now







. Alot more efficent than my old X299 setup. It's crazy!

My 1080Ti is undervolted though, so dosen't use more than 190-210 watts I guess (at max peak).

God, I really love this Coffe-lake. I honestly think Intel did a really good job!


----------



## Scotty99

Your chips is stable at 5.0 with 1.23v? Silicon lottery suggests 1.4v to guarantee stability, and 8 pack from overclockers UK says around the same.






My guess is if you ran anything more stressful than cinebench your system will crash.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Your chips is stable at 5.0 with 1.23v? Silicon lottery suggests 1.4v to guarantee stability, and 8 pack from overclockers UK says around the same.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is if you ran anything more stressful than cinebench your system will crash.


Two hours on RB V2.56 at 5.2 1.344V with no AVX offset.









Golden chip. Can easily bench at 5.4 ghz.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats crazy, most chips need at least 1.35v (or close) for 5.0 stable.

You buy that from sl or just get lucky? Id personally run as high as your chip can go under 1.4v for 24/7.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zosaryk*
> 
> This is a feature that I want enabled on my processor.
> I closely monitor my voltages, power consumption, and temperatures at all times while overclocking. To my knowledge, leaving C states on has not "allowed the processor to overrule my other BIOS settings" to any noticeable degree.
> 
> I leave these features on because of exactly what they do, and I don't actually leave my processor running at 100% load all the time. Given your stance, this might bother you, but I've also started stress testing my overclocks with a dynamic voltage. There's something to be said when my processor can run at 0.672V at idle or with light workloads, then bump itself up to whatever voltage it needs during loads.
> This is my opinion as well.


I agree with you about overclock and power saving also.

A while back I fixed my cpu frequency and voltage, but noticed the power (W) drawn by the cpu dropped in idle anyway. A fixed voltage and a dynamic voltage made no difference to the power consumption of the cpu, in both setups the cpu consumed much less power during idle than load...


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Some games like BF1 use AVX.


This may be while BF1 and Battlefront generate high CPU temps.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats crazy, most chips need at least 1.35v (or close) for 5.0 stable.
> 
> You buy that from sl or just get lucky? Id personally run as high as your chip can go under 1.4v for 24/7.


Purchased as a binned CPU second-hand from a guy that runs a Norwegian computer shop. He binned them himself and kept/bought one for personal usage, and sold the rest via the shop at a even higher price than what I paid since I technically got it second-hand.

I could always ramp up the clockspeed, but when even Cinebench only shows a 4-5% improvement at a 15%++ higher power usage and 10-15'C higher temp, I'm not so sure anymore.









Will test further, But I am sure that it needs less than 1.240V for completely stable 5 ghz.


----------



## Scotty99

Is electricity expensive where you live? Even a max overclocked system in the states isnt going to raise power bill that much, maybe 10 bucks tops.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Keep it 5.1GHz 1.3v. Plenty.

I need 1.3v for 5GHz. Have [email protected] too. Ram @4200MHz. Plenty for me.


----------



## lilchronic

huh?









I run 5.3Ghz/5.0Ghz cache 1.45v LLC5. RB stable 2Hrs

5.2Ghz @ 1.375v LLC 5 for 2 hrs RB, Y-cruncher need's up to 1.4v LLC5 for stability @ 5.2Ghz.


----------



## k0din

What is the Max safety voltage on the 8700k, it's hard to find a number on the internet?


----------



## Rowethren

From what I can gather I wouldn't go over 1.425 for 24/7 use but for benching 1.45 should be okay but you will need to either be delided or have insane cooling (preferably both) for those voltages.


----------



## freaky35

I wonder where its based on, The max voltage,1.425 is alot of voltage.

Is It really save, without more rapid degracation


----------



## Rowethren

Well honestly I don't feel comfortable going over 1.4, my max peak which is only very short duration overshoot from LLC is 1.394 but it usually sits at around 1.360-1.344 under load and I am not going to push for higher frequency as that voltage is enough for me!


----------



## k0din

Thanks RoweTheron

I have a question about Offset voltages, what Offset would i need to run to hit around 1.3 volt max

My understanding is it's the difference between V core and VID, i have taken a screen shot of my my PC on stock settings after about a minute or so of Real bench.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya for both amd and intel under 1.4 is kind of my rule of thumb. Asus 5.0 profile is at 1.375ish, ill just roll with that lol.


----------



## lemniscate

Hi guys, I just played around with my 8700k. It thermal throttled at 4.5GHz (4.8GHz with -3 AVX offset, 1.30V) under prime small FFT, and I tried delidding it just now, so far looks stable at around 80 deg C. Is that a reasonable temp? I'm using Cryorig R1 universal.

Edit: forgot to mention, I'm using maximus X hero and 4x8GB vengeance 3466MHz C16 (two dual channel kits). BIOS settings were mostly auto, after setting XMP I only increased the power limit and set core voltage to 1.30V.


----------



## Rowethren

80°C is completely fine.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I like to stay under 70'C. But that's me.


----------



## Rowethren

Well obviously the lower the better but for small FTT Prime 80°C is fine. Under real usage it should never actually get that hot.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *freaky35*
> 
> I wonder where its based on, The max voltage,1.425 is alot of voltage.
> 
> Is It really save, without more rapid degracation


Up to 1.425V is fine for 24/7 use provided you keep temperatures under control. It is current that kills a CPU not so much the voltage. If you set your CPU power limits to around 180 Watts both short and long time you shouldn't have an issue. Asus recommends keeping CPU power limits to below twice TDP.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Up to 1.425V is fine for 24/7 use provided you keep temperatures under control. It is current that kills a CPU not so much the voltage. If you set your CPU power limits to around 180 Watts both short and long time you shouldn't have an issue. Asus recommends keeping CPU power limits to below twice TDP.


Is the power usage in HWinfo accurate? If so mine never goes above about 155W so I guess that means I should be safe. I have all my power limits set to max in the BIOS at the moment.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Is the power usage in HWinfo accurate? If so mine never goes above about 155W so I guess that means I should be safe. I have all my power limits set to max in the BIOS at the moment.


For 24/7 use set your power limits in the UEFI to 180 Watts. If you are benching then thats a different matter going up to 1.5V is ok for short term benchmarks etc and set power limits to maximum.


----------



## lemniscate

Hmm I've managed to boot and stress test for an hour of prime95 small FFT at 4.7GHz (5GHz -3 AVX offset), 1.35V, but sometimes it just fails to boot. I noticed that the Q code led would be stuck at yellow/orange for a while, and sometimes it will keep looping and show "32" and "d5" repeatedly before failing.

Looking at the manual, 32 would indicate "CPU post-memory initialization" and d5 would indicate "no space for legacy option ROM" but I have no idea what either of them mean lol.

For settings I went with der8auer's maximus X hero video, basically set XMP on, max the power limits, put 50 multiplier and 1.35 vcore and level 6 LLC. I find it weird that the system can boot most of the time, survive a short session of prime95, but fail to boot sometimes.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Test your memory with something like memtest.


----------



## ti20n

My 8700K results on Asus Z370-A with NH-D15, and 2x8GB Gskill Ripjaws 3200 CL14:

- Not delidded, XMP on, MCE off, Sync All Core, Speedstep/Cstates off, current/load limits raised (automatic with XMP?)
- 5.0 Core (5.1 needs at least 0.04V more, haven't bothered)
- 4.8 Cache (4.9 crashes Windows)
- 1.28V LLC6 (drops to 1.264 under heavy load, but LLC7 goes the opposite way so, not better)
- 24+ hour Prime 26.6 (non-AVX) stable from 8K to 2048K in-place
- Will try AVX Prime last and just add an AVX offset or Vcore bump if needed

- 3900 17-17-17-35-2T
- 1.3464V in BIOS (sensor between 1.344 and 1.360, 1.355+ average)
- 3900 16-16-16 does not post
- 4000 18-18-18 hits Prime errors, 4100 18-18-18 crashes Windows
- 1T only posts up to 3400, and SuperPI not better than 3900 2T, so sticking to the latter
- 24+ hour HCI Memtest stable
- XMP auto VCCSA/IO were in the 1.33-1.38V range (!!), so manually lowered them to 1.20V, still stable. Will try to lower them further.

Not sure I'd want to delid for just 100Mhz more... I'll think about it. Also, noting that even for 1-2 core scenarios, upgrading from a [3570K @ 4600 + 1866 DDR3] is a night and day difference in CPU limited games like WoW, etc... almost a 2x FPS difference!


----------



## dbq5anlxj

@ti20n you mentioned that the 3200 cl14 kit can do 1t up until 3400 on your setup. is that with 1.35v ram voltage? Have you tired 1.4v? thanks


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> @ti20n you mentioned that the 3200 cl14 kit can do 1t up until 3400 on your setup. is that with 1.35v ram voltage? Have you tired 1.4v? thanks


I haven't tried 1.4V; but the 4000 2T wall feels like a low voltage issue, whereas the 3500 1T wall feels like something else since 3400 is 100% stable yet 3500 doesn't even post.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I haven't tried 1.4V; but the 4000 2T wall feels like a low voltage issue, whereas the 3500 1T wall feels like something else since 3400 is 100% stable yet 3500 doesn't even post.


thanks for the reply. I have the same kit but with a gaming 7 board. I only can do 3600 cl15 1t on this with 1.4v and io/sa 1.15. I want the apex board so badly but the gaming 7 is already under water with a monoblock


----------



## fleps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> My 8700K results on Asus Z370-A with NH-D15, and 2x8GB Gskill Ripjaws 3200 CL14:
> 
> - Not delidded, XMP on, MCE off, Sync All Core, Speedstep/Cstates off, current/load limits raised (automatic with XMP?)
> - 5.0 Core (5.1 needs at least 0.04V more, haven't bothered)
> - 4.8 Cache (4.9 crashes Windows)
> - 1.28V LLC6 (drops to 1.264 under heavy load, but LLC7 goes the opposite way so, not better)
> - 24+ hour Prime 26.6 (non-AVX) stable from 8K to 2048K in-place
> - Will try AVX Prime last and just add an AVX offset or Vcore bump if needed
> 
> - 3900 17-17-17-35-2T
> - 1.3464V in BIOS (sensor between 1.344 and 1.360, 1.355+ average)
> - 3900 16-16-16 does not post
> - 4000 18-18-18 hits Prime errors, 4100 18-18-18 crashes Windows
> - 1T only posts up to 3400, and SuperPI not better than 3900 2T, so sticking to the latter
> - 24+ hour HCI Memtest stable
> - XMP auto VCCSA/IO were in the 1.33-1.38V range (!!), so manually lowered them to 1.20V, still stable. Will try to lower them further.
> 
> Not sure I'd want to delid for just 100Mhz more... I'll think about it. Also, noting that even for 1-2 core scenarios, upgrading from a [3570K @ 4600 + 1866 DDR3] is a night and day difference in CPU limited games like WoW, etc... almost a 2x FPS difference!


Did you noticed any real gain in gaming with RAM OC?

I have the ****ty Trident Z 3200 CL 16 that probably wont even go 3900 but maybe I can go 3600 with some cl 20? Or doesn't matter?

I've always left ram stock as I don't think there is much gain


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0din*
> 
> What is the Max safety voltage on the 8700k, it's hard to find a number on the internet?


Silicon lottery Guarantees 5.3GHz at 1.437V Vcore Link: https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k53g


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Test your memory with something like memtest.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Milamber

4 different temp readings!

Which software reading do we trust? Direct Link: https://d1rktuf34l9h2g.cloudfront.net/2/27/2792689f_Capture.PNG


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> 4 different temp readings!
> 
> Which software reading do we trust? Direct Link: https://d1rktuf34l9h2g.cloudfront.net/2/27/2792689f_Capture.PNG


Look at the individual core temperatures, forget anything else.


----------



## HvacGuru

Close enough


----------



## l Nuke l

So my new 8700k should be coming in tomorrow because my last one was defective (bad imc). I want to do some stability testing this time with system at stock settings to rule out any defective components. Besides disabling asus multi core enhancement what else do I need to adjust in bios?


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> So my new 8700k should be coming in tomorrow because my last one was defective (bad imc). I want to do some stability testing this time with system at stock settings to rule out any defective components. Besides disabling asus multi core enhancement what else do I need to adjust in bios?


great that you have a new one now!







:







.
I hope for you ,you got a golden now


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> So my new 8700k should be coming in tomorrow because my last one was defective (bad imc). I want to do some stability testing this time with system at stock settings to rule out any defective components. Besides disabling asus multi core enhancement what else do I need to adjust in bios?


Don't use XMP with 4400 speed memory when testing at default.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyrou*
> 
> Hey
> 
> i am asking again because u didnot see i think
> 
> should vid and vcore same voltage on hwinfo64?
> 
> with IA ac dc loadline 1 Vcore 1.275 my vid 1.240 underload vcore drop 1.265 vid increase to 1.265
> 
> without IA ac dc loadline auto Vcore same vid 1.375ish and underload vid drop to 1.330ish
> 
> so what do you think which scenario better for daily use? (gaming etc)
> 
> also i can increase vid if i put 20 40 on IA AC/DC loadline (instead 1) vid increase 1.260 1.280 etc


Check the temps on both. If they're the exact same then it doesn't matter.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Don't use XMP with 4400 speed memory when testing at default.


obviously lol that wouldnt be default


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I know it's not the right way to do this, but I loaded the Apex's 5Ghz in built profile.
Impressive over the Strix-F I had, delid works wonders.



This is with quick manual settings:


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fleps*
> 
> Did you noticed any real gain in gaming with RAM OC?
> 
> I have the ****ty Trident Z 3200 CL 16 that probably wont even go 3900 but maybe I can go 3600 with some cl 20? Or doesn't matter?
> 
> I've always left ram stock as I don't think there is much gain


Definitely there is.
When I gone from 2400 to 3400 I could measure gains. Going from 3400 to 3600 tighter latency I think I mostly belefit from a slightly better latency.

One thing that is impressive having 6 real cores vs 4 cores, all under high frequency dramatically increased fluidity and higher fps consistency. Even on games that are engine limited like cities skylines everything is much smoother.
I have 2 1080s, prior to 8700k I was struggling usually around 120-130fps with dips, with 8700k I'm usually only GPU limited. It's something very interesting because you see games like Witcher 3 and skylines that definitely don't max CPU and yet I see consistent fps and smoothness action.

If Intel manages to release a ring bus high frequency CPU with 8 cores it will be my new CPU until there 8700k is King in gaming.


----------



## Milamber

Finally got my voltage nailed down.

4.8Ghz for gaming 24/7 use with offset vcore, down-cycle to 0.76v when idle.
VCCIO: 1.064v
VCCSA: 1.064v


----------



## l Nuke l

So I kept blue screening when running realbench and hci memtest and people suggested I run 1 stick at a time and alternates dimms.. which i did. The blue screens continued so i swapped ram with a kit from my older system and the blue screens still continued. People suggested that the cpus imc could be bad or the mobo may have been bad so i exchanged the cpu and i exchanged the mobo and the ram. Fast forward to today, i set the system up with the new mobo, ram and cpu do a clean install of windows and drivers. I leave everything in bios at default except for asus multi core enhancment disabled and m.2 mode set to pcie and speed to gen 3. I load up realbench to test system at stock and i blue screen within 30 minutes. I dont know what to do. Whats going on? i am so fustrated. all this time and money wasted and the problem has not been solved but the components have been swapped. Only components that remain unchanged are the ssd and powersupply. could they be the issue? please help. thank you.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> So I kept blue screening when running realbench and hci memtest and people suggested I run 1 stick at a time and alternates dimms.. which i did. The blue screens continued so i swapped ram with a kit from my older system and the blue screens still continued. People suggested that the cpus imc could be bad or the mobo may have been bad so i exchanged the cpu and i exchanged the mobo and the ram. Fast forward to today, i set the system up with the new mobo, ram and cpu do a clean install of windows and drivers. I leave everything in bios at default except for asus multi core enhancment disabled and m.2 mode set to pcie and speed to gen 3. I load up realbench to test system at stock and i blue screen within 30 minutes. I dont know what to do. Whats going on? i am so fustrated. all this time and money wasted and the problem has not been solved but the components have been swapped. Only components that remain unchanged are the ssd and powersupply. could they be the issue? please help. thank you.


Have you tried the Intel IGPU just to test also can you substitute the SSD with another drive? Running MSI afterburner with realbench can cause trouble.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Have you tried the Intel IGPU just to test also can you substitute the SSD with another drive? Running MSI afterburner with realbench can cause trouble.


that doesnt explain why hci memtest blue screens too tho.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Have you tried the Intel IGPU just to test also can you substitute the SSD with another drive? Running MSI afterburner with realbench can cause trouble.


K so I swapped ssd's and disabled afterburner and riva and just have realbench running by itself no ther programs. Still using video card but will try igpu if this fails. What should i do if all this fails?


----------



## dilovclon

ASRock Taichi + 8700k to 5GHz on core 1.31v. LLC1. cpuz voltage reports 1.312v.

The temp goes up to *96c.* Currently using GC Extreme thermal paste for NH-D15 dual fan.

I've installed the cooler twice, each time cleaning everything, but no improvements.

Starting prime95 no avx test (Small FFT) goes straight to 88c when it starts, and within a minute it hits 92c.

It seems to be "stable" since it doesn't crash after 2 hours of the test, but temperature is absurdly high.

Spent the last 10 hours trying to figure out why. Even mirrored a setting from a user who has the same mobo, cpu and the cooler. He gets 76c max.

Given up hopes and dreams at this point.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I know it's not the right way to do this, but I loaded the Apex's 5Ghz in built profile.
> Impressive over the Strix-F I had, delid works wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> This is with quick manual settings:


Too small cant read, is it just lower voltages than strix for 5.0 profile?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Too small cant read, is it just lower voltages than strix for 5.0 profile?


Its like telling ppl to use google when searching for something... mate try and be proactive - the original button 'might' just show you the original screenshot! I have even screenshotted it just in case to many questions cropped up. EDIT: And you have over 4,000 posts on this forum.


----------



## Scotty99

Man, some people on this forum really need a hug or something.

No i did not know about that original button, when i post things on here (this forum is weird, everything is always in tiny letters) i make sure i post the *zoomed* in version so people didnt have to interact with my screenshots, they can just read it when they click on it.'

As for the topic, my strix -f 5.0 profile is the exact same voltages as your manual screenshot 1.376v, so not really sure what you mean by the apex making a huge difference.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dilovclon*
> 
> ASRock Taichi + 8700k to 5GHz on core 1.31v. LLC1. cpuz voltage reports 1.312v.
> 
> The temp goes up to *96c.* Currently using GC Extreme thermal paste for NH-D15 dual fan.
> 
> I've installed the cooler twice, each time cleaning everything, but no improvements.
> 
> Starting prime95 no avx test (Small FFT) goes straight to 88c when it starts, and within a minute it hits 92c.
> 
> It seems to be "stable" since it doesn't crash after 2 hours of the test, but temperature is absurdly high.
> 
> Spent the last 10 hours trying to figure out why. Even mirrored a setting from a user who has the same mobo, cpu and the cooler. He gets 76c max.
> 
> Given up hopes and dreams at this point.


Small Fft (Maximum heat)?

That's expected behavior if you've used its predecessor the 7700K. You're pretty much limited to <1.3V on an extreme load and your voltage headroom will vary depending on the chip to chip heat output and TIM application variations.

Look at 8pack's pre-delidded numbers. Also, you're running a very decent chip at that voltage for prime avx sfft. Don't return or RMA that one for overheating on stock TIM.
(Pretty sure if you sifted through Siliconlottery's posts you'll come to realise they have similar findings pre-delidded)

Its just screaming for a delid and some liquid metal. Assuming it doesn't hit a voltage/frequency scaling wall, it might hit 5.2GHz no AVX offsets at fairly sane voltages (1.4V+/-).


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Have you tried the Intel IGPU just to test also can you substitute the SSD with another drive? Running MSI afterburner with realbench can cause trouble.
> 
> 
> 
> K so I swapped ssd's and disabled afterburner and riva and just have realbench running by itself no ther programs. Still using video card but will try igpu if this fails. What should i do if all this fails?
Click to expand...

If it still fails I would substitute the PSU with another one.


----------



## encrypted11




----------



## marik123

I just replaced my corsair CS450m 80 plus gold for a rosewill capstone 550w 80 plus gold unit and this should be fine with my current set up. Hopefully I can push higher frequency with a more powerful power supply.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I just replaced my corsair CS450m 80 plus gold for a rosewill capstone 550w 80 plus gold unit and this should be fine with my current set up. Hopefully I can push higher frequency with a more powerful power supply.


Gold rating doesn't tell if a psu is a good one or not. The oem does.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Man, some people on this forum really need a hug or something.
> 
> No i did not know about that original button, when i post things on here (this forum is weird, everything is always in tiny letters) i make sure i post the *zoomed* in version so people didnt have to interact with my screenshots, they can just read it when they click on it.'
> 
> As for the topic, my strix -f 5.0 profile is the exact same voltages as your manual screenshot 1.376v, so not really sure what you mean by the apex making a huge difference.


Because my Strix-F 5Ghz profile wouldn't even post when I set it.
I needed 1.360v just to get 4.9Ghz stable.
So for me a huge improvement..

Man honestly just having used both boards I see why people are picking the Apex.


----------



## Scotty99

That is quite odd, how are the same board with the same bios pumping such different voltages into chips? (1.37 for mine, 1.425 on yours).

Either way glad you are liking the apex, but maybe its possible you got a dud strix?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> That is quite odd, how are the same board with the same bios pumping such different voltages into chips? (1.37 for mine, 1.425 on yours).
> 
> Either way glad you are liking the apex, but maybe its possible you got a dud strix?


Maybe but I doubt it as I could manually set a 5Ghz oc with 1.42v. There is reason the Apex is the goto board.
Glad you like your Strix, personally I found it limiting..


----------



## Scotty99

Well its double the price id hope it has some advantages lol. I just wanted to post that my results were different for prospective buyers, the only issue ive encountered relates to people wanting to run at stock without a delid, but apparently those high stock voltages are fixed with 0605 (havent tried it yet get my CPU back today from SL).


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Yeah eitherway we are happy with what we got.
I like the features and looks on the Apex over the Strix, you like the Strix.
In the end it's our own personal preference what we like... lol


----------



## Scotty99

Oh its not that i love this strix board or something, just havent found a reason to replace it. Just felt emplored to post my differing results for people browsing the thread on what board to buy.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If it still fails I would substitute the PSU with another one.


seems like after switching ssd and having msi afterburner and hwinfo64 off in the background has helped. Realbench has been running fine for 4 hours. Now just have to figure out if it was the ssd, msi afterburner or hwinfo64 causing the issue lol


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> seems like after switching ssd and having msi afterburner and hwinfo64 off in the background has helped. Realbench has been running fine for 4 hours. Now just have to figure out if it was the ssd, msi afterburner or hwinfo64 causing the issue lol


Most likely Afterburner


----------



## dilovclon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Small Fft (Maximum heat)?
> 
> That's expected behavior if you've used its predecessor the 7700K. You're pretty much limited to <1.3V on an extreme load and your voltage headroom will vary depending on the chip to chip heat output and TIM application variations.
> 
> Look at 8pack's pre-delidded numbers. Also, you're running a very decent chip at that voltage for prime avx sfft. Don't return or RMA that one for overheating on stock TIM.
> (Pretty sure if you sifted through Siliconlottery's posts you'll come to realise they have similar findings pre-delidded)
> 
> Its just screaming for a delid and some liquid metal. Assuming it doesn't hit a voltage/frequency scaling wall, it might hit 5.2GHz no AVX offsets at fairly sane voltages (1.4V+/-).


I'm not running avx. It's small sfft non-avx (26.6).


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Most likely Afterburner


yeah i hope so. Was able to pass realbench 8 hours hadnt been able to do that before at stock settings. Crazy how much trouble one program caused. What does everyone use to overclock and setup fan profiles on gpu if afterburner causes so many issues?


----------



## encrypted11

There is actually potential for the SSD to be causing issues.

If you updated to faulty firmware 3B6QCXP7, your SSD is as good as a brick.

It causes the driver (most notably storport.sys to generate an insane timeout beyond Windows OS tresholds) especially on large data copy, a X264 loop would trigger the issue too. To "save' your system from the instability, Windows issues a BSOD. The firmware also creates a tonne of phantom disk usage and contributes to system freezes if you're unlucky.

Happened to my 960 Pro 1TB after the 3B6QCXP7 update. You'd have to RMA the drive and make sure it comes with an older firmware if you don't want to wait for the firmware fix (ETA January, you could broadly assume that to be 31 Jan).


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> There is actually potential for the SSD to be causing issues.
> 
> If you updated to faulty firmware 3B6QCXP7, your SSD is as good as a brick.
> 
> It causes the driver (most notably storport.sys to generate an insane timeout beyond Windows OS tresholds) especially on large data copy, a X264 loop would trigger the issue too. To "save' your system from the instability, Windows issues a BSOD. The firmware also creates a tonne of phantom disk usage and contributes to system freezes if you're unlucky.
> 
> Happened to my 960 Pro 1TB after the 3B6QCXP7 update. You'd have to RMA the drive and make sure it comes with an older firmware if you don't want to wait for the firmware fix (ETA January, you could broadly assume that to be 31 Jan).


i updated the nvme driver from their website is that what your talking bout?


----------



## encrypted11

SSD firmware. You can check the version with Samsung Magician. The faulty firmware was issued in mid November. It was taken offline about 3 weeks after upload.

https://us.community.samsung.com/t5/Memory-Storage/Slowdown-in-960-PRO-SSDs-after-the-new-firmware-update-Version/td-p/221328#.Wi8NRumXBj4.link


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I've been having all sorts of memory problems..

But my G.skill 4266 mhz Cl19 1.400V kit sets the auto voltage on all stock (2133 mhz) settings to 1.425V...

Tried another bios, tried updating the bios, tried reflashing the bios..

Is it just that the bricks are faulty?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

If the cache needed to be 500 mhz slower than the core, would that indicate that the CPU is bad, or is it normal..?


----------



## l Nuke l

So I think I got a good chip. 5.2ghz core, 4.2ghz cache, 1.385vcore in bios, 1.36-1.376v load in hwinfo64, AVX offset -1. So far 1 hour Occt small data set stable. Occt downclocks it to 5.1ghz would like to know of a program that I can test with that is non avx and doesnt downclock cpu so i know 5.2 is stable for as realbench and occt downclock it to 5.1 from 5.2. With cinibench r15 clocks hold steady at 5.2ghz. Wish there was a way to loop cinibench r15.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If it still fails I would substitute the PSU with another one.
> 
> 
> 
> seems like after switching ssd and having msi afterburner and hwinfo64 off in the background has helped. Realbench has been running fine for 4 hours. Now just have to figure out if it was the ssd, msi afterburner or hwinfo64 causing the issue lol
Click to expand...

Post back what you find out is causing the BSOD? I have been testing RealBench with MSI after burner and have not had a problem. I'm tinkling it is your SSD that is causing the BSOD.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Post back what you find out is causing the BSOD? I have been testing RealBench with MSI after burner and have not had a problem. I'm tinkling it is your SSD that is causing the BSOD.


Since disabling msi afterburner i have not had any issues. Have been able to run 8 hours of realbench plus hci memtest with no blue screens. As soon as i let msi afterburner run in the background i blue screen. I got realbench running right now with a 5.2ghz overclock -1avxoffset 1.385vcore 90minutes in no blue screen. With msi afterburner running i wouldve blue screened 30 mins in on stock settings


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Post back what you find out is causing the BSOD? I have been testing RealBench with MSI after burner and have not had a problem. I'm tinkling it is your SSD that is causing the BSOD.
> 
> 
> 
> Since disabling msi afterburner i have not had any issues. Have been able to run 8 hours of realbench plus hci memtest with no blue screens. As soon as i let msi afterburner run in the background i blue screen. I got realbench running right now with a 5.2ghz overclock -1avxoffset 1.385vcore 90minutes in no blue screen. With msi afterburner running i wouldve blue screened 30 mins in on stock settings
Click to expand...

That is interesting. Do you have the most resent MSI afterburner v4.4.2?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> That is interesting. Do you have the most resent MSI afterburner v4.4.2?


cant check right now but yeah i should. I downloaded it from main page so it should be the latest one


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> That is interesting. Do you have the most resent MSI afterburner v4.4.2?
> 
> 
> 
> cant check right now but yeah i should. I downloaded it from main page so it should be the latest one
Click to expand...

I wonder if coffee lake has a problem with MSI afterburner because my kaby lake does not?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I wonder if coffee lake has a problem with MSI afterburner because my kaby lake does not?


Kaby lake at release also had issues with MSI Afterburner and Realbench, hence why I said most likely Afterburner.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Kaby lake at release also had issues with MSI Afterburner and Realbench, hence why I said most likely Afterburner.


What's strange is msi afterburner was also conflicting with hci memtest not only realbench. Since disabling msi afterburner all has been good so far knock on wood. My system passed an 8 hour realbench session with bios at default settings, plus another 3 hour session to confirm msi afterburner was causing the blue screens and since ive oc'd its passed 1 hour of occt, 1 hour of hci memtest and I currently have realbench running 3 hours in no crashes so far and current oc is looking stable.


----------



## l Nuke l

You guys think 1 hour of Occt small data set and 4 hours of realbench is enough to determine stability? Cpu is at 5.2 core with -1 avx offset and 4.2 cache @ 1.385vcore in bios. hwinfo64 reads between 1.36-1.376 under load. Temps maxed out at 65c


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> You guys think 1 hour of Occt small data set and 4 hours of realbench is enough to determine stability? Cpu is at 5.2 core with -1 avx offset and 4.2 cache @ 1.385vcore in bios. hwinfo64 reads between 1.36-1.376 under load. Temps maxed out at 65c


Personally I would call that stable your CPU requires similar volts to mine at 5.2Ghz nice CPU ?


----------



## l Nuke l

Th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Personally I would call that stable your CPU requires similar volts to mine at 5.2Ghz nice CPU ?


Thanks bro! Real happy with this chip. Started OCing the cache. Have it set to 4.8ghz running aida64 cache only test as we speak. How long do you guys normally test cache for and which program is best?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Th
> Thanks bro! Real happy with this chip. Started OCing the cache. Have it set to 4.8ghz running aida64 cache only test as we speak. How long do you guys normally test cache for and which program is best?


My cache is at 4.8Ghz run Aida64 cache for an hour or so should be enough,just check WHEA uncorrectable errors, cache doesn't gain you much except in some benchmarks. Can you run 5.3Ghz stable? mine will do 5.3Ghz,4.8Ghz cache @1.42V but for 24/7 use I drop it back to 5.2Ghz/[email protected] ?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> My cache is at 4.8Ghz run Aida64 cache for an hour or so should be enough,just check WHEA uncorrectable errors, cache doesn't gain you much except in some benchmarks. Can you run 5.3Ghz stable? mine will do 5.3Ghz,4.8Ghz cache @1.42V but for 24/7 use I drop it back to 5.2Ghz/[email protected] ?


5.3 crashes for me and i dont wanna run more vcore then I am now. I wanna leave some headroom incase i have to increase vcore cuz of ram oc.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> 5.3 crashes for me and i dont wanna run more vcore then I am now. I wanna leave some headroom incase i have to increase vcore cuz of ram oc.


Fair call,its summer here so I downclocked to 5.2Ghz 24/7 ?


----------



## Scotty99

So seems my chip cant do 5.0 but it does 4.9 with 1.344v, temps tho im not sure about. I have a delid and after 15 mins of real bench my core temps were 82, 83, 85, 82, 81, 84. Is this not a bit toasty for 1.344-1.36v delidded on a 240 aio? Im using thermal grizzly kryonaut for thermal paste, and my chip is from SL who use conductonaut under the IHS.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

what llc u use


----------



## XaLeR

Hello,

When i'm overclocking my i7 8700k, i can't seem to get the c-states working. When the cpu idles to 800mhz the Vcore is to high. My c-states are enabled or auto in bios.

With my i7 4770k vcore would drop to 0.650v. How can i do this on my i7 8700k?

asrock z370 taichi


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> what llc u use


6, this is following debauers youtube tutorial, the only difference i made was 4.9 as 5.0 was simply unstable with up to 1.37v (highest i tried). Dont really care about 5.0ghz im cool with 4.9, im just curious as to why my delidded chip is hitting 85c in real bench with 1.344-1.36v (it varies). Cooler is mounted solidly and paste application is good as i just removed it to check.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Alot of voltage for air? What cooler do you have?

I'm hitting around 65'C at 5.3 ghz in RB no AVX offset. 1.392V.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Alot of voltage. What cooler do you have?
> 
> I'm hitting around 65'C at 5.3 ghz in RB no AVX offset. 1.392V.


Just a 240 AIO, but i expected temps to be ~10c lower than what i am currently getting with a delid. I havent tried lower than 1.35 for 4.9 given how immediately unstable 5.0 was with 1.37.

Its possible this AIO is junk, if i get bored tomorrow ill try out my dark rock pro 3 from my AMD machine, would at least rule out the cooler.

Edit, whats odd is real bench gets my CPU hotter than prime or any stress test ive ran, gaming temps are ~65c.


----------



## Rezal

Anybody here with a Taichi using LLC2? I am getting a very high droop on LLC2 already and was wondering whether that is expected.To get the 1.344 V under nonAVX heavy load that I need to ensure stability, my CPU idles around 1.408 v (if I don't let it clock down, which I normally do) and medium load in gaming will have it run at 1.424 V. Is that normal droop?

Seems to defeat the purpose of using less LLC to reduce overshoot on load change when it gives me 80 mV extra by default in my everyday applications. Would LLC1 by preferable in this case?

Different question, is there any remedy for WHEA errors besides higher Vcore or lower temperatures? No WHEA errors requires 32 mV extra Vcore over the voltage required to not crash. I would like to get rid of that.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya confirmed worst 8700k on the planet. Just tried 1.325v for 4.9 and got a whea error first pass of cinebench.

Holy hell my luck.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Remember that RB V2.56 uses AVX. 

I need around 1.332V for 5.2 ghz, but my CPU can bench 5.4 ghz and is binned.


----------



## Rowethren

I tried all sorts of things to remove WHEA and the only way to remove them was to increase voltage or reduce cache unfortunately. Might be other ways but after 2 weeks of experiments that was what I found.


----------



## Rezal

I am running very high at 5.0 right now, will try dropping it a little next weekend. 4.8 should still be plenty.


----------



## freaky35

Use LLC1 with The Tachi, wit The asrock mobo’s you get with all other LLC settings too much vcore drop .


----------



## Sentinela

Hi guys, currently rocking my 8700k at 4.8ghz at 1.280v, asus strix-f, llc on 5. High temps at 80c in stress testing. Its a beast of a cpu, it totally destroys my previous 6800k at 4.2ghz (thats the max i could get without running into thermal issues). Will try 1.35v for 5ghz, waiting for some Artic 5.


----------



## chibi

Hey guys, I seen a lot of mention regarding WHEA Errors recently and was wondering where do you monitor that when stress testing?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Hey guys, I seen a lot of mention regarding WHEA Errors recently and was wondering where do you monitor that when stress testing?


download and install hwinfo64. It monitors whea. Awesome program. Whea stands for windows hardware errors should be the last value it monitors at the very end.


----------



## Exilon

Much easier to do this in task scheduler:





You can even have Windows email you when it hits a WHEA event.


----------



## shremi

Can anyone help i used to get 1650 scores on cinebench .

all of a sudden it dropped to 1400.0


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Can anyone help i used to get 1650 scores on cinebench .
> 
> all of a sudden it dropped to 1400.0


Reflash the bios and start again.


----------



## Scotty99

So decided to run the asus 5 way tuning thing again, this time it hit 5ghz on 1,2,3 core loads, 4.9ghz on 4 core loads but it still sets 5+6 core loads to 4.7ghz. Not bad really and it does it with less volts than i can muster with all core 4.9ghz while having low idle volts. Software really impressed me honestly, you can uninstall it and it leaves all bios settings. Only odd thing is it got my memory timings right, but it runs at 2933 rather than 3000.

My question for you guys is how smart is windows in allocating which cores to prefer when only a couple are being used? Like if i boot up WoW will it know to use the cores that are running at 5ghz?


----------



## lolredy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya confirmed worst 8700k on the planet. Just tried 1.325v for 4.9 and got a whea error first pass of cinebench.
> 
> Holy hell my luck.


either that or its the motherboard


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolredy*
> 
> either that or its the motherboard


I mean, maybe? Its not like these voltages are hitting the upper level of what the boards VRM's are capable of, but who knows. Not gonna spend 350 on a board for 100mhz, know that much lol.


----------



## clock12

sitting here on ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming K6-my question:
is it possible to set the avx offset to 0 in the bios?
only way to get this working so far is to use the intel xtu in parallel.
i am on bios 1.30.any other option?


----------



## HvacGuru

Unfortunately you can only set Avx offset to 1 in the 1.30 Bios. I wish they would give us a updated bios to disable it!


----------



## bustie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> sitting here on ASRock Fatal1ty Z370 Gaming K6-my question:
> is it possible to set the avx offset to 0 in the bios?
> only way to get this working so far is to use the intel xtu in parallel.
> i am on bios 1.30.any other option?


Can you not set it to auto? On my Taichi the "auto" setting disables AVX offset.


----------



## clock12

pity,don`t know if it is possible on any other 370 Asrock today,
if so,there is still hope-thxx


----------



## clock12

no sir,checked this:multi 51=47 multi while running linx or prime 95 avx.


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Hey guys, I seen a lot of mention regarding WHEA Errors recently and was wondering where do you monitor that when stress testing?


You can also find them in windows - event viewer / windows logs / system - filter for warnings there
You can also get them during higher cpu loads, during gaming CPU heavy games, like BF1
I was prety stable on 4.9 Ghz - 1.3V but to get rid or WHEA errors It need to push to 1.33V


----------



## Mooncheese

5.1 GHz, 0 AVX Offset, 50 Uncore, Delidded by way of Silicon Lottery, Dynamic Voltage, Medium LLC, Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Gaming 7, EK Monoblock, EK SE 420, EK SE 360, Thermaltake View 71:

0 AVX Offset Update (I've done another 45 min of Prim95 with Uncore at 48, in this video it's only at 45).





Original post-build update, including temps, mining, acoustics, plumbing routing, and more:






It hit 170W at some point in Prime95:



http://imgur.com/b9oS2


Dynamic voltage means it doesn't do more than 1.0V while mining etc. I just run two separate power plans, with Balanced at Max Proc Power 99% to prevent it from doing 5.1 GHz at 1.39v, as I show in the video.

Bucking the conventional wisdom. You CAN have your cake and eat it too. You DON'T have to sit at 1.35+V 24/7.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24193421?

Edit:

Oh and GTX 1080 Ti is doing 2050 MHz and +400 on the memory at 1.0v for the bench above. All of the above is stable, I've yet to experience a display driver failure or BSOD.

Keeping the GPU under 40C and the CPU under 50C (while gaming) helps tremendously in this regard.

Absolutely loving the full loop.


----------



## l Nuke l

Anyone here stress test with hwbot x265? If so what settings do you use?


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> 5.1 GHz, 0 AVX Offset, 50 Uncore, Delidded by way of Silicon Lottery, Dynamic Voltage, Medium LLC, Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Gaming 7, EK Monoblock, EK SE 420, EK SE 360, Thermaltake View 71:
> 
> 0 AVX Offset Update (I've done another 45 min of Prim95 with Uncore at 48, in this video it's only at 45).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original post-build update, including temps, mining, acoustics, plumbing routing, and more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hit 170W at some point in Prime95:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/b9oS2
> 
> 
> Dynamic voltage means it doesn't do more than 1.0V while mining etc. I just run two separate power plans, with Balanced at Max Proc Power 99% to prevent it from doing 5.1 GHz at 1.39v, as I show in the video.
> 
> Bucking the conventional wisdom. You CAN have your cake and eat it too. You DON'T have to sit at 1.35+V 24/7.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24193421?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Oh and GTX 1080 Ti is doing 2050 MHz and +400 on the memory at 1.0v for the bench above. All of the above is stable, I've yet to experience a display driver failure or BSOD.
> 
> Keeping the GPU under 40C and the CPU under 50C (while gaming) helps tremendously in this regard.
> 
> Absolutely loving the full loop.


have you done any memory overlocking on this board?


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> 5.1 GHz, 0 AVX Offset, 50 Uncore, Delidded by way of Silicon Lottery, Dynamic Voltage, Medium LLC, Gigabyte Aorus Z370 Gaming 7, EK Monoblock, EK SE 420, EK SE 360, Thermaltake View 71:
> 
> 0 AVX Offset Update (I've done another 45 min of Prim95 with Uncore at 48, in this video it's only at 45).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Original post-build update, including temps, mining, acoustics, plumbing routing, and more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hit 170W at some point in Prime95:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/b9oS2
> 
> 
> Dynamic voltage means it doesn't do more than 1.0V while mining etc. I just run two separate power plans, with Balanced at Max Proc Power 99% to prevent it from doing 5.1 GHz at 1.39v, as I show in the video.
> 
> Bucking the conventional wisdom. You CAN have your cake and eat it too. You DON'T have to sit at 1.35+V 24/7.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24193421?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Oh and GTX 1080 Ti is doing 2050 MHz and +400 on the memory at 1.0v for the bench above. All of the above is stable, I've yet to experience a display driver failure or BSOD.
> 
> Keeping the GPU under 40C and the CPU under 50C (while gaming) helps tremendously in this regard.
> 
> Absolutely loving the full loop.


There is nothing wrong with higher voltage 24/7, its not degrading the cpu, its not consuming more power, the current is only higher on higher loads. You can check the power consumtion of whole PC while idle on 0,8V and on 1,4V and the difference will be like 5w


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winter2*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with higher voltage 24/7, its not degrading the cpu, its not consuming more power, the current is only higher on higher loads. You can check the power consumtion of whole PC while idle on 0,8V and on 1,4V and the difference will be like 5w


Voltage x heat x time = silicon migration.

If you need 1.4v to secure a frequency and you think running it at that voltage 24/7 365 isn't going to affect MTBF you're sorely mistaken. This is why overclockers compromise, run less frequency that requires less voltage. Say 4.8 GHz with 1.28v etc.

With Dynamic Voltage, you have peace of mind that you can run your chip to the ragged edge because it's only seeing that voltage 3-4 hours a day.


----------



## clock12

one quick & dirty test to check oc stability is linx
no need to waste time watching prime tv all day.
this has to be worst case scenario for cpu and ram testing.
if a bone stock system pass this kind of load,a rockstable oc has to pass this too.
anything else to me is self-delusion..
this one is obviously far beyond sweetspot of this rather below-average chip.



And its on decent watercooling.Power consumption is insane and so is temperature; i leave the last 200 mhz to others.
Even @ 4800 mhz this platform is a nice sidestep while waiting for 8 core mainstream.


----------



## l Nuke l

Can someone recommend a stess test that wont trigger avx offset so i can test my overclock? Realbench and other popular tests all trigger avx offset. Wanna make sure that my core clock is stable underload when its not downclocking to -1avx offset.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Realbench 2.44 doesn't trigger AVX offset.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Realbench 2.44 doesn't trigger AVX offset.


sweet thanks


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Voltage x heat x time = silicon migration.
> 
> If you need 1.4v to secure a frequency and you think running it at that voltage 24/7 365 isn't going to affect MTBF you're sorely mistaken. This is why overclockers compromise, run less frequency that requires less voltage. Say 4.8 GHz with 1.28v etc.
> 
> With Dynamic Voltage, you have peace of mind that you can run your chip to the ragged edge because it's only seeing that voltage 3-4 hours a day.


You are right but only when we are talking about while there is some load on CPU.

I was talking about Idle ..when there is no load.... and cpu power package is at few Wats.. = no heat, silicon migration.. so no difference using voltage offset vs manual voltage


----------



## l Nuke l

Can't find a download link for v2.44 only 2.43.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Can't find a download link for v2.44 only 2.43.


Hi, from here you can change the download link accordingly
https://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/
http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.44.zip


----------



## l Nuke l

Wow! Realbench v2.44 is much harder to pass. My cpu @ 5.2ghz, -1 avx offset, and 1.365vcore did an 8h run of realbench v2.56. On rbv2.44 with those settings it crashed instantly, had to up vcore to 1.39v to get it to run for more than 2 minutes.


----------



## SilenMar

Different voltage between Realbench and Prime95
Why is Realbench harder to pass? Maybe because the core voltage in Realbench is lower than Prime95.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Voltage x heat x time = silicon migration.
> 
> If you need 1.4v to secure a frequency and you think running it at that voltage 24/7 365 isn't going to affect MTBF you're sorely mistaken. This is why overclockers compromise, run less frequency that requires less voltage. Say 4.8 GHz with 1.28v etc.
> 
> With Dynamic Voltage, you have peace of mind that you can run your chip to the ragged edge because it's only seeing that voltage 3-4 hours a day.


My 4790k been at 1.38-1.41v for years and still no bsod. It hits 80C + all the time.

Wanting to get an 8700k because i been playing assassin creed origins at which my cpu is at 90-100% load all day and sometimes when it pegs at 100% for a few seconds i get stutters because the GPU% drops to 0%.


----------



## l Nuke l

What version of realbench does everyone test with?! v2.44 is kicking my 8700k's @ss!!! Need 0.06 more volts to pass 15minutes compared to v2.56 which i passed 8hours of.


----------



## l Nuke l

Update for those that are interested. At 5.2ghz, -1 avx offset, 1.365vcore, running realbench v2.56(current version) cpu downclocks to 5.1ghz and stays stable throught the 8 hour run. Now, with realbench v2.44 things are different as it does not trigger the avx offset so cpu maintains its clock speeds at 5.2ghz BUT needs 1.425vcore to remain stable(currently 5.5 hours into stress test). Thats a 0.06 volt increase to maintain stability. What I learned from this is there is no point in stress testing with a program that is going to trigger avx offset because the voltage you need to keep it stable at those reduced clock speeds will be much less what then you really need. Also during these tests cache is left at auto so it defaults to 4.4ghz and ram is at auto defaults too.


----------



## HvacGuru

Set for 5.1ghz in bios using v2.56 no avx offset. 15 min in and looking good. h110i for cooling and case fans started late lol.


----------



## Mooncheese

Does anyone have the problem where Uncore isn't matching what they have set in BIOS? I have it set to 50 but it's only doing 48, at least according to Hwinfo64, which is accurate.


----------



## Mooncheese

For me if it passes Prime95 for half an hour it's stable enough for everyday use and gaming. I don't understand the need to flog your CPU for hours on end at or over 1.4V.

Sure it might be Realbench or Prime95 stable, but tell me of one application or game outside of Prime95 or Realbench etc. that will induce that kind of workload?

Complete waste of time and surely harmful to the CPU, especially for those without adequate cooling and a delid:

"My CPU passed 36 hours of Realbench at 1.425V and 90C!!!!!!"

"Now I know it's stable in Realbench!"


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Set for 5.1ghz in bios using v2.56 no avx offset. 15 min in and looking good. h110i for cooling and case fans started late lol.


What monitor resolution do you have?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> For me if it passes Prime95 for half an hour it's stable enough for everyday use and gaming. *I don't understand the need to flog your CPU for hours on end at or over 1.4V.*
> 
> Sure it might be Realbench or Prime95 stable, but tell me of one application or game outside of Prime95 or Realbench etc. that will induce that kind of workload?
> 
> Complete waste of time and surely harmful to the CPU, especially for those without adequate cooling and a delid:
> 
> "My CPU passed 36 hours of Realbench at 1.425V and 90C!!!!!!"
> 
> "Now I know it's stable in Realbench!"


Agreed, I only stress my CPU's with an hour of OCCT large data sets and an hour of Realbench V2.44, no point in pounding your CPU for hours and hours


----------



## d4icon

For the last 2 months I have been stable my 8600k at 5Ghz, with ASrock k6 Z370 v1.20
LLC 1, offset +0.004

REalBech passed the test with intervals in the vcore between 1.232 and 1.248. all ok.

Now I have updated Asrock k6 to version 1.3 and the vcore values with the same configuration have changed: -S
Why? Why?
Realbech now has 1,200 and 1,216 intervals.

What's happened?

I'm back to version 1.2 and it's fixed, but I'd like to have the latest version, which would be the best.

Help plez


----------



## clock12

Of course you can lower the standarts until everyone is
in the 5ghz club.
It is pointless to compare these cpu`s as long as everyone choses different stresstests.
I mean,whats next:"i can check my e-mails @5.3 ghz,or what..-lol
I buy a modern cpu which supports avx in order to use programs which benefit from this.
So i need 100% stability even after hours on full load.As i stated before,my cpu is crap
but even this thing does 5.1g easily when i play occt/large or prime/ non avx-non fma3.
worthless testing.



I do not want to force anyone to destroy their hardware-but for me:

linx @ max ram usage or prime avx+fma3,or it won`t happen.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> What monitor resolution do you have?


This one is 2560x1440


----------



## freaky35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> Of course you can lower the standarts until everyone is
> in the 5ghz club.
> It is pointless to compare these cpu`s as long as everyone choses different stresstests.
> I mean,whats next:"i can check my e-mails @5.3 ghz,or what..-lol
> I buy a modern cpu which supports avx in order to use programs which benefit from this.
> So i need 100% stability even after hours on full load.As i stated before,my cpu is crap
> but even this thing does 5.1g easily when i play occt/large or prime/ non avx-non fma3.
> worthless testing.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not want to force anyone to destroy their hardware-but for me:
> 
> linx @ max ram usage or prime avx+fma3,or it won`t happen.


Those test are just too stressfull, Especialy compared to everyday usage.


----------



## clock12

yes,but using those`tests makes it at lot more easier to compare the own chip

against the top notch ones.

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f139/oc-prozessoren-intel-sockel-1151-coffee-lake-laberthread-1175411-316.html

and yes,you can toast your hardware in minutes using those,so be careful.


----------



## Dikonou

Hi to everyone!
I've been reading most of this thread the past two days! Very useful info!
I'm as new to overclocking as it gets...
I'm building my PC as soon as the holidays are over and will be able to buy the EVGA 1080 FTW2 and the ram modules Corsair dominator platinum CMD32GX4M4B3866C18 to complete my list which includes an
i7 8700K ( I have already bought the delid kit from Rockitcool and Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut ) L739C884
ASrock Taichi mobo 1.20
EVGA 850w titanium
Samsung Pro 960 512GB and Samsung evo 960 1TB
Noctua NH-D15S

I've already read the posts from member amd7674 for setting his Taichi up to 5.0Ghz....hope it will help when i start building mine!!


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> Of course you can lower the standarts until everyone is
> in the 5ghz club.
> It is pointless to compare these cpu`s as long as everyone choses different stresstests.
> I mean,whats next:"i can check my e-mails @5.3 ghz,or what..-lol
> I buy a modern cpu which supports avx in order to use programs which benefit from this.
> So i need 100% stability even after hours on full load.As i stated before,my cpu is crap
> but even this thing does 5.1g easily when i play occt/large or prime/ non avx-non fma3.
> worthless testing.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not want to force anyone to destroy their hardware-but for me:
> 
> linx @ max ram usage or prime avx+fma3,or it won`t happen.


As I said, if it passes 30 min of Prime95 small fft I never get a BSOD in any game, anything that uses the CPU. Something happens around the 20 min mark in Prime95 where power consumption, temps and workload/stress gets way higher (as in from 120w to 170w and 55c to 70c). If there is underlying instability, it shows itself right there with a BSOD every time. This hump lasts about 5 min or so and then it seems to cycle back to less of a workload (although CPU is still 100%).

I run it until 30 min just to be sure. The last video where I show 40 min with 5.1 GHz no AVX offset I was distracted on the phone.

I'm not kidding, if it passes 30 min Prime95 it's 99.999999% stable everywhere else. Sure I will get some BSOD once every 2-3 months but those are nearly always related to the display driver.

Prime95 around the 20 min mark is no opening an email, I assure you.

Been doing it this way since 2014.

You don't need to do anything for hours on end, not Realbench or anything else.

Again, even Prime95 is complete overkill. What game or application induces that kind of load?

So its completely unrealistic.

If you take your car to a mechanic, they don't say "ok we need to assemble the ramps and flaming barrels and were going to need to get up to 170 MPH and drop 50 ft. on the other side to test the engine and suspension". No. They will take it for a casual road test SIMULATING THE ACTUAL USAGE it sees.

You feeling the need to run Realbench (because Prime95 just isn't challenging enough!) For 24 hours is the former. Your car will never have to launch some ramp over flaming barrels and then survive a 50 ft. drop at 170 mph and neither will your computer EVER have to endure 24 hours at 80+c of Not Realbench.


----------



## clock12

First of all,realbench is a joke-i don*t use it.
you ask for applications which produce that kind of load:
what about 4k video encoding using dozens of effects and filters?
for example people often take handbrake as reference for testing stability
when it comes to this.
as for gaming kiddies,ok they don`t need an 100% rockstable oc;those guys
should invest in fast ram and do some optimizing in order to gain some fps.

so what is overclocking;raising v-core until the system passes the easiest tests?
even my little sister could do that
no its more about testing hours and hours and fiddling with the lowest possible voltages
in order to get an oc- system as stable as the non overclocked sytem would be while
running the hardest tests.Only my opinion-maybe too oldschool.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

If your rig doesn't pass at least two hours of RB with no AVX offset, it is pretty unstable IMHO.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> First of all,realbench is a joke-i don*t use it.
> you ask for applications which produce that kind of load:
> what about 4k video encoding using dozens of effects and filters?
> for example people often take handbrake as reference for testing stability
> when it comes to this.
> as for gaming kiddies,ok they don`t need an 100% rockstable oc;those guys
> should invest in fast ram and do some optimizing in order to gain some fps.
> 
> so what is overclocking;raising v-core until the system passes the easiest tests?
> even my little sister could do that
> no its more about testing hours and hours and fiddling with the lowest possible voltages
> in order to get an oc- system as stable as the non overclocked sytem would be while
> running the hardest tests.Only my opinion-maybe too oldschool.


"Gaming Kiddie" here, 39, childhood passion, disabled combat veteran. Many of us here are "gaming kiddies" so you might want to keep your insults to yourself.

As far as "gaming kiddies" not needing a more powerful CPU, well yeah, that's why I was seeing a CPU bottleneck in all of the following titles, before and after 4930k @ 4.5 GHz vs. 8700k @ 5.1 GHz.

Dragon Age Inquisition, various areas, one notable village in the Hinterlands with a Griffon Statue, 70% GPU utilization and 60 FPS before, now 99% GPU utilzation and 90 FPS.

XCOM 2, 3D Vision (presumed 3 core bug induced by 3D Vision), looking at ship / menu, 75-80% GPU Utilization and 45-50 FPS before, now 99% utilization and 60 FPS (3D Vision, which is 120 FPS 2D).

GTA 5, looking out over Franklin's balcony at downtown Los Santos in 3D Vision, before 30 FPS, now 52. (I don't play this title in 3D Vision, I just wanted to see if it was playable now).

Zelda: Breath of the Wild on CEMU, Dueling Peaks Stables, before 23 FPS, now 40 FPS. The game went from unplayable to playable.

Mad Max, certain areas around Freya's Holdout, before 45 FPS, now 55 FPS.

Planetside 2, 48+/48+, before 40 FPS, now 60 FPS.

These were just the titles that I was able to get to.

Here's my Air 540, RIVBE, i7 4930k + 980 Ti as of February vs. Chelsea:

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14520125/fs/11807761#

Back to the insults of immaturity.

Do you enjoy watching movies? Did you go view Star Wars: The Last Jedi? How about I call you a "movie kiddie"?

This equating the lack of maturity with an interest in video games is absolutely ridiculous.

Yeah, mankind's infatuation with simulated worlds is "totally immature".

Real maturity is reading the newspaper and editing 4K video! (The latter, a different form of delving into simulation, is TOTALLY different from a video game!).


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> If your rig doesn't pass at least two hours of RB with no AVX offset, it is pretty unstable IMHO.


Oh yeah, my system is getting a display driver failure related BSOD every 2-3 months because I didn't flog it on Not Realistic Bench for 24 hours to ensure it's stable!

It's totally unstable, saying that it was 99.999999% stable was just hyperbole. I just talk out of the side of my cake hole. Don't mind me.

Where can I download Not Realistic Bench?


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> "Gaming Kiddie" here, 39, childhood passion, disabled combat veteran. Many of us here are "gaming kiddies" so you might want to keep your insults to yourself.
> 
> As far as "gaming kiddies" not needing a more powerful CPU, well yeah, that's why I was seeing a CPU bottleneck in all of the following titles, before and after 4930k @ 4.5 GHz vs. 8700k @ 5.1 GHz.
> 
> Dragon Age Inquisition, various areas, one notable village in the Hinterlands with a Griffon Statue, 70% GPU utilization and 60 FPS before, now 99% GPU utilzation and 90 FPS.
> 
> XCOM 2, 3D Vision (presumed 3 core bug induced by 3D Vision), looking at ship / menu, 75-80% GPU Utilization and 45-50 FPS before, now 99% utilization and 60 FPS (3D Vision, which is 120 FPS 2D).
> 
> GTA 5, looking out over Franklin's balcony at downtown Los Santos in 3D Vision, before 30 FPS, now 52. (I don't play this title in 3D Vision, I just wanted to see if it was playable now).
> 
> Zelda: Breath of the Wild on CEMU, Dueling Peaks Stables, before 23 FPS, now 40 FPS. The game went from unplayable to playable.
> 
> Mad Max, certain areas around Freya's Holdout, before 45 FPS, now 55 FPS.
> 
> Planetside 2, 48+/48+, before 40 FPS, now 60 FPS.
> 
> These were just the titles that I was able to get to.
> 
> Here's my Air 540, RIVBE, i7 4930k + 980 Ti as of February vs. Chelsea:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14520125/fs/11807761#
> 
> Back to the insults of immaturity.
> 
> Do you enjoy watching movies? Did you go view Star Wars: The Last Jedi? How about I call you a "movie kiddie"?
> 
> This equating the lack of maturity with an interest in video games is absolutely ridiculous.
> 
> Yeah, mankind's infatuation with simulated worlds is "totally immature".
> 
> Real maturity is reading the newspaper and editing 4K video! (The latter, a different form of delving into simulation, is TOTALLY different from a video game!).
> 
> **** off scrub.


I am not too much into gaming,i am 53 years old.
as far is know the gain in fps isn`t that much
when playing in high resolutions.bottleneck is still gpu.
saw some tests compairing to the older7700k-was not too impressed.
and yes i am mostly into video editing-my own material.

back to the topic-you talk too much
present a 5 ghz linx screen,takes only 10 minutes-lol


----------



## HvacGuru

I run 32gb of ram, so i wasn't going to run it for 30 min a pass. But here you go, same temps as RealBench. It's a old school CPU test from back in the I7 920 days. 49 years old and do have 3 kiddies:thumb:


----------



## clock12

here you`ll find newest version:

http://hwtips.tistory.com/1611

check max memory

my temps went crazy,so for me only 4900 mhz 24/7


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> I am not too much into gaming,i am 53 years old.
> as far is know the gain in fps isn`t that much
> when playing in high resolutions.bottleneck is still gpu.
> saw some tests compairing to the older7700k-was not too impressed.
> and yes i am mostly into video editing-my own material.
> 
> back to the topic-you talk too much
> present a 5 ghz linx screen,takes only 10 minutes-lol


You're a complete jerk. It's people like YOU why I avoid making friends with old people.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You're a complete jerk. It's people like YOU why I avoid making friends with old people.


hm,not the most extreme oc-results here....

at least extreme unfriendly users,

spoiled the 5ghz party,huh?


----------



## Cyph3r

Just de-lidded my 8700k.

Super easy, used the Rockit 88 delid/relid tool. Used Thermalgrizzly and Noctua NT-H1

*Before:*
4.7GHz / 1.2v
Noctua NH-D15S
RealBench 30 minutes: 75c

*After:*
4.7GHz / 1.2v
Noctua NH-D15S
RealBench 30 minutes: 58c

Seems like a decent drop? Is this in line with what I should expect from a correctly performed/decent delid job?


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> I am not too much into gaming,i am 53 years old.
> as far is know the gain in fps isn`t that much
> when playing in high resolutions.bottleneck is still gpu.
> saw some tests compairing to the older7700k-was not too impressed.
> and yes i am mostly into video editing-my own material.
> 
> back to the topic-you talk too much
> present a 5 ghz linx screen,takes only 10 minutes-lol


Oh 8700k is faster than 7700k in games that have proper multi-threaded support, check the difference between the two in Watch Dogs 2:

90 vs 120 FPS driving through the city, and that's with the two processors at the same frequency and from what I can tell, 8700k can do 5.0-5.2 GHz (something like 90% of 8700k's can do 5.0 IIRC) whereas most 7700k's do 4.8-4.9 GHz?






I've also heard that 7700k runs like 10C hotter than 8700k for whatever reason, and that's going to make it so the proc needs more votlage to sustain a given frequency. It's probably why most of them can only do 4.8-4.9 GHz under 1.4v.

I edit video too!

I'm slowly in the process of shrinking my pron library down from 2 TB or so, folder by folder, editing out parts of scenes that I would skip through anyway. I've managed to cut 1/3rd of my files so far in half or more using Avidemux.

Love this program.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Just de-lidded my 8700k.
> 
> Super easy, used the Rockit 88 delid/relid tool. Used Thermalgrizzly and Noctua NT-H1
> 
> *Before:*
> 4.7GHz / 1.2v
> Noctua NH-D15S
> RealBench 30 minutes: 75c
> 
> *After:*
> 4.7GHz / 1.2v
> Noctua NH-D15S
> RealBench 30 minutes: 58c
> 
> Seems like a decent drop? Is this in line with what I should expect from a correctly performed/decent delid job?


Although those are impressive temps for an medium sized air cooler a drop of 22C could be achieved with a large AIO or liquid cooling:





 (from 76 to 54 with a 240mm Kraken x62 and delid).

Still good nevertheless.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Although those are impressive temps for an medium sized air cooler a drop of 22C could be achieved with a large AIO or liquid cooling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (from 76 to 54 with a 240mm Kraken x62 and delid).
> 
> Still good nevertheless.


Haha since when is the NH-D15 medium sized? I'm pretty sure it's one of the biggest.

I first built this rig with a Kraken X62 and while I loved the aesthetics, the performance and noise made me hate it. In my own testing, the NH-D15 beat out my X62.


----------



## clock12

without any doubt,the 8700k is the best cpu when it comes to gaming
nowadays.I sidegraded from x99/5200 k ,cause some of my video editing tools
do not support nvidia cuda as for additional hardware acceleration.
my personal fav is Tmpgenc Video Mastering Works6.It supports both,the intel gpu core
of the 8700k and cuda of the gtx1080.cuda is fast but using the intel media sdk hardware is
nearly 2 times faster,when sheer shrinking down to mp4 is the task-its brutal.
i love it.
and yes of course gaming is a great hobby,i remember the time crysis 1 was released.
man,i was heavily investing in hardware upgrades those days.

some people over at german oc board did some ram testing playing Pubg

16GB Kit: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36= 134 fps
4000Mhz 17-18-18-32-360-2T 1,48v
vs
32GB Kit: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 =122fps
3200Mhz 16-16-16-32-480-2T 1,39v

maybe people can find some additional frames while tweaking their ram.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> try prime 95 for 3 hours and 3-4 hours of bf4 i never get crash or blue screen after that
> try Adaptive Mode save energy and processor life working good for me


That's not enough, you need to run Not-RealisticBench for two weeks straight without a crash, THEN you will know it's stable enough to edit 4K pron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> without any doubt,the 8700k is the best cpu when it comes to gaming
> nowadays.I sidegraded from x99/5200 k ,cause some of my video editing tools
> do not support nvidia cuda as for additional hardware acceleration.
> my personal fav is Tmpgenc Video Mastering Works6.It supports both,the intel gpu core
> of the 8700k and cuda of the gtx1080.cuda is fast but using the intel media sdk hardware is
> nearly 2 times faster,when sheer shrinking down to mp4 is the task-its brutal.
> i love it.
> and yes of course gaming is a great hobby,i remember the time crysis 1 was released.
> man,i was heavily investing in hardware upgrades those days.
> 
> some people over at german oc board did some ram testing playing Pubg
> 
> 16GB Kit: G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3600, CL16-16-16-36= 134 fps
> 4000Mhz 17-18-18-32-360-2T 1,48v
> vs
> 32GB Kit: Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 =122fps
> 3200Mhz 16-16-16-32-480-2T 1,39v
> 
> maybe people can find some additional frames while tweaking their ram.


HOLY CRAP.

Youre saying the integrated GPU on this chip is faster than a 1080 Ti at converting media? That is seriously impressive.

Yeah what is so crazy is how much more performance you can get for the dollar today. The PC I put together in 2014, Asus Rampage Extreme Black Edition IV ($500), Intel i7 4930k ($350), 4x8GB of Corsair Vengeance Pro 2133 MHz memory ($250), 2x GTX 780 Ti ($1400), Corsair Air 540, some SSD's, a PSU, an air cooler and a few other odds and ends and I had spent $3500 or so whereas my latest build, including the cost of the 1080 Ti ($700), the full custom loop ($700, monoblock and GPU block included), the CPU ($500 with the cost of delidding), the mobo ($170), the PSU ($120), and I'm under $2500 and it has a 50% faster processor, a 50% faster GPU, and a full custom loop with EK parts.

THAT is amazing.

Glad it took me nearly 4 years to upgrade, I skipped right over 5960x, 6700k and 7700k. It would've been super expensive had I been able to afford to upgrade through all of these platforms and trust me, if I had the money I probably would have upgraded to 5960x and then 6700x (realizing that single core speed is paramount to FPS because DX12 is still not a reality) and I probably would have skipped 7700k, but I'm not sure.


----------



## clock12

yep,although i`m on a normal gtx 1080,
the gtx1080ti comes with a few more cuda cores-
this platform is great value for money for sure.
without amd`s ryzen competition, 6 core mainstream
probably would have become available quite some time later.
maybe a new sandybridge2 is born-who knows.
(sorry for bad school english)


----------



## l Nuke l

Okay, need some help at deciding what to run for 24/7. Do I want...5.2ghz, -1 avx offset @ 1.435volts OR 5.1ghz no avx offset @ 1.365volts OR 5.2ghz, -2 avx offset @ 1.4volts?! This is what my chip is capable @ running realbench v2.44 8 hours.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Okay, need some help at deciding what to run for 24/7. Do I want...5.2ghz, -1 avx offset @ 1.435volts OR 5.1ghz no avx offset @ 1.365volts OR 5.2ghz, -2 avx offset @ 1.4volts?! This is what my chip is capable @ running realbench v2.44 8 hours.


5.1ghz no avx offset @ 1.365volts no contest


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> 5.1ghz no avx offset @ 1.365volts no contest


thats what i am leaning towards too. That 5.2 cinibench scores tho ?


----------



## Rowethren

I would go for the 5.1 as well imo.


----------



## l Nuke l

Lol this is overclock.net thought most would go fot moar speed!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> If your rig doesn't pass at least two hours of RB with no AVX offset, it is pretty unstable IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, my system is getting a display driver failure related BSOD every 2-3 months because I didn't flog it on Not Realistic Bench for 24 hours to ensure it's stable!
> 
> It's totally unstable, saying that it was 99.999999% stable was just hyperbole. I just talk out of the side of my cake hole. Don't mind me.
> 
> Where can I download Not Realistic Bench?
Click to expand...

I never have had BSOD for anything on my overclocked Intel Rigs because I always test 24 hours on prime95 blend.

The transistors always run 100% regardless of the load, the only thing that changes is the switching of the transistors off and on is constant or a pause due to pipeline data or data bubbles. Transistors are not like a car engine with pistons stopping and starting every revolution with RPM.

So gaming for 8 hours is equal to about 5 hours of prime95 FMA3.


----------



## encrypted11

The problem is you're testing overclocks with voltages that are no different in voltage level terms from select stock CPUs in default VID table terms.

There are 1.296V default VID rated chips (der8auer claims he seen 1.35V in a recent video).

If you're talking about this 1.26V run, that's at least 30mV lower than a high default VID CPU that went through Intel's QA. You wouldn't stick with this narrative if you'd put 1.4V + into your CPU really. You're within typical stock voltage limits as others have previously highlighted.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I just stress tested prime95 v28.10 for 8 hours at 4.6GHz on air and it passed.
> 
> i5 7600k
> 
> multiplier 46
> Vcore Auto
> uncore 4100MHz
> G.SKIll 3200 14-14-14-34 XMP
> Cooler hyper 212


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> The problem is you're testing overclocks with voltages that are no different in voltage level terms from select stock CPUs in default VID table terms.
> 
> There are 1.296V default VID rated chips (der8auer claims he seen 1.35V in a recent video).
> 
> If you're talking about this 1.26V run, that's at least 30mV lower than a high default VID CPU that went through Intel's QA. You wouldn't stick with this narrative if you'd put 1.4V + into your CPU really. You're within typical stock voltage limits as others have previously highlighted.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I just stress tested prime95 v28.10 for 8 hours at 4.6GHz on air and it passed.
> 
> i5 7600k
> 
> multiplier 46
> Vcore Auto
> uncore 4100MHz
> G.SKIll 3200 14-14-14-34 XMP
> Cooler hyper 212
Click to expand...

Testing or gaming with the CPU at High voltage do the same damage to the individual transistors that are in use. All transistor when they switch on use the same voltage and amps at GHz speed. The only difference is the amount of data passing with many pipeline bubbles and few pipeline bubbles that switch the transistors on and off.

When using 1.4v the transistors see all the voltage and AMPs when switching in the on position regardless of the data/load.

How a field-effect transistor (FET) works LINk: http://www.explainthatstuff.com/howtransistorswork.html


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Testing or gaming with the CPU at High voltage do the same damage to the individual transistors that are in use. All transistor when they switch on use the same voltage and amps at GHz speed. The only difference is the amount of data passing with many pipeline bubbles and few pipeline bubbles that switch the transistors on and off.


I prefer to not leave matters of the discussion in a silo you're not looking at the "Processor IA Core Icc max" from the Intel datasheet while citing the 24 hour prime avx mantra.

Intel's DC Specifications (section 7.2.1) of the 8th Gen CPU datasheet specifies "Maximum Processor IA Core Icc" to be 138A max.

Are you suggesting its pulling around the same amount of current at higher volts (e.g. 1.4v), prime95?

At about 1.4V, you can totally pull about 300W (refer to @CptKuilio's 8700K OC vlog - its a good guide for people running similar hardware) off the CPU and that should amount to a current draw of over 215A? 77A over Intel's sustained rating.

Some [email protected] sound bites over a couple of years
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?11425-Relationship-between-CPU-voltage-and-degradation
https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-26507.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> Now, if you happen to be the type of user that spends more time running Prime95 than using a PC for other tasks, then we advise you reduce the maximum Vcore. "By how much?", you ask. Well, you're on your own for that. Remember, it's current that degrades or kills a CPU. Be mindful of how much load you're placing on the chip long-term and act accordingly. There's nothing worse than pushing insane levels of current through the die and then moaning when there's degradation.
> 
> Realbench is far kinder to the silicon from a power consumption point of view. At 5GHz and 1.35 Vcore, the power drawn is only 93 Watts. The risk of degradation is far lower than when subjecting the CPU to the brutality of AVX-enabled versions of Prime95. In fact, you could push up to 1.40Vcore with Realbench, and still keep consumption below the power levels drawn by Prime95 at 1.35 Vcore, but that's as far as we'd go for sustained exposure to such workloads.


----------



## encrypted11

If you're talking about day long prime avx runs at voltages within default VID tolerances you'd get on a high VID chip (coming out of intel factories), sure. Would you apply the same 1.4V on prime avx over an extended period with your 7600k?

But if you'd like to keep your processor alive for years, doing the appropriate risk assessment is what [email protected] is suggesting.

I don't agree with the assumption you'd be able to run prime avx at high volts sustained, that's on the basis that you'd be pulling a lot more current than what Intel engineers are certifying for an extended usage.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Testing or gaming with the CPU at High voltage do the same damage to the individual transistors that are in use. All transistor when they switch on use the same voltage and amps at GHz speed. The only difference is the amount of data passing with many pipeline bubbles and few pipeline bubbles that switch the transistors on and off.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer to not leave matters of the discussion in a silo you're not looking at the "Processor IA Core Icc max" from the Intel datasheet while citing the 24 hour prime avx mantra.
> 
> Intel's DC Specifications (section 7.2.1) of the 8th Gen CPU datasheet specifies "Maximum Processor IA Core Icc" to be 138A max.
> 
> Are you suggesting its pulling around the same amount of current at higher volts (e.g. 1.4v), prime95?
> 
> At about 1.4V, you can totally pull about 300W (refer to @CptKuilio's 8700K OC vlog - its a good guide for people running similar hardware) off the CPU and that should amount to a current draw of over 215A? 77A over Intel's sustained rating.
> 
> Some [email protected] sound bites over a couple of years
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?11425-Relationship-between-CPU-voltage-and-degradation
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/archive/index.php/t-26507.html
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> Now, if you happen to be the type of user that spends more time running Prime95 than using a PC for other tasks, then we advise you reduce the maximum Vcore. "By how much?", you ask. Well, you're on your own for that. Remember, it's current that degrades or kills a CPU. Be mindful of how much load you're placing on the chip long-term and act accordingly. There's nothing worse than pushing insane levels of current through the die and then moaning when there's degradation.
> 
> Realbench is far kinder to the silicon from a power consumption point of view. At 5GHz and 1.35 Vcore, the power drawn is only 93 Watts. The risk of degradation is far lower than when subjecting the CPU to the brutality of AVX-enabled versions of Prime95. In fact, you could push up to 1.40Vcore with Realbench, and still keep consumption below the power levels drawn by Prime95 at 1.35 Vcore, but that's as far as we'd go for sustained exposure to such workloads.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Transistors switch on and off with data movement. Intel's data sheet shows total AMPs with volts regardless of utilization.

The transistor do not run faster or slower according to utilization. Watts is what is what we can see from utilities, all that shows is if the transistors are at different levels of activity.

When the processor is at idle the transistors that are being utilized are using full voltage and amperage for the given time period that there on and off. When running a program like prime95 compared to gaming the transistor switch on and off 30% more of the time with prime95 FMA3. So in the end the transistor are working for a longer period time. Transistors don't work faster and there is more current being used because the transistors are on off more often.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> That's not enough, you need to run Not-RealisticBench for two weeks straight without a crash, THEN you will know it's stable enough to edit 4K pron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


one word p****


----------



## disties

Hello,

I'm beginner in overclocking, just bought a new PC and I need a stable OC for gaming. I've follow this 



 but my CPU is non-delided, and I've experienced somes BSOD with the same settings but I had put 4.8ghz with 1.28v without avx offset.

I've try other Vcore with other frequencies and finally here is a screenshot of 2 hours of prime95 v26.6 (1344 fft) at 4.6ghz @ 1.3v, no AVX offset, min and max cache on auto, the rest of the settings are the same as on the video.

What do you think of that 



 for my 4.6ghz overclock ? Should I change something ?

In game i'm under 60c, I just want a stable overclock between 4.5ghz and 4.8ghz and no more BSOD...

Here is my specs :

*CASE :* NZXT H440 v2 Red/Black
*MOBO :* Asus ROG Maximus X Hero
*CPU :* Intel i7 8700K
*AIO WC :* NZXT Kraken x62
*RAM :* G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 @ 4133Mhz (C19)
*M2 NVMe :* Samsung 960 Pro 512Gb
*GRAPHIC CARD :* Asus ROG GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC
*PSU :* Corsair RM650x 80 Plus Gold


----------



## Dragonsyph

What do you guys think is the best cooler for an 8700k running at 5ghz to 5.2ghz?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Delidded and under custom water.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What do you guys think is the best cooler for an 8700k running at 5ghz to 5.2ghz?


with a delid and an h115i ive yet to hit 70c. Most i hit was 69c @ 1.425vcore. On avereage tho @ 1.365vcore max temp is 62c and average temp is 59c.


----------



## Scotty99

If you have a delid you really dont need much for cooling, 240 aio is plenty. Mine gets a bit toasty in realbench cause my aio is at the top of the case drawing warm air up from gpu, but gaming temps are sub 60c.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Nice, sounds good. Def will buy a delid kit. I was planning on an h115i so looks like it will do just fine. Which delid kit are you guys using or would suggest?

Wow only 69c, that's impressive. My 4790k is hitting 1.41v playing Assassins creed Origins because the cpu is 90%+ all day and im seeing 80c + haha.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice, sounds good. Def will buy a delid kit. I was planning on an h115i so looks like it will do just fine. Which delid kit are you guys using or would suggest?
> 
> Wow only 69c, that's impressive. My 4790k is hitting 1.41v playing Assassins creed Origins because the cpu is 90%+ all day and im seeing 80c + haha.


the rockit kit is good. N yeah max of 69c running realbench for 8 hours.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice, sounds good. Def will buy a delid kit. I was planning on an h115i so looks like it will do just fine. Which delid kit are you guys using or would suggest?


Rockit Cool 88 or the Aquacomputer Dr. Delid tools both work fine. I personally have and delided two 8700k's with the Rockit Cool









https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/


----------



## Dragonsyph

Nice, thanks guys, and its fairly cheap device.

One last question haha. What do you guys use between the die and the IHS?

I still have some Coollaboratory Liquid PRO, or are you guys just mounting the cooler with on IHS?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice, thanks guys, and its fairly cheap device.
> 
> One last question haha. What do you guys use between the die and the IHS?
> 
> I still have some Coollaboratory Liquid PRO, or are you guys just mounting the cooler with on IHS?


thermal grizzly condoctonaut on the die and thermal grizzly kryonaut between ihs and cooler


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> thermal grizzly condoctonaut on the die and thermal grizzly kryonaut between ihs and cooler


I see you have DDR4 4400C19 RAM and what settings do you have for VCCIO and VSSA on your 8700k?


----------



## Scotty99

Keep in mind where the radiator in your case can make a big difference, likely why i am seeing 8-10c higher temps than others during realbench.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Keep in mind where the radiator in your case can make a big difference, likely why i am seeing 8-10c higher temps than others during realbench.


I don't have a case lol.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marik123*
> 
> I see you have DDR4 4400C19 RAM and what settings do you have for VCCIO and VSSA on your 8700k?


IO @ 1.2375 and SA @ 1.2750 in bios. Actual voltages are about 1.3. I am running the kit @ 4266c17 tho.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I don't have a case lol.


lmao same


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> lmao same


HAHAHA hell ya bro.


----------



## Scotty99

Since were doing pics, this is what mine ended up looking like

I know my phone can take better pics (galaxy s8), im just too lazy to look into how lol.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Okay, need some help at deciding what to run for 24/7. Do I want...5.2ghz, -1 avx offset @ 1.435volts OR 5.1ghz no avx offset @ 1.365volts OR 5.2ghz, -2 avx offset @ 1.4volts?! This is what my chip is capable @ running realbench v2.44 8 hours.


5.1 GHz no AVX.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Testing or gaming with the CPU at High voltage do the same damage to the individual transistors that are in use. All transistor when they switch on use the same voltage and amps at GHz speed. The only difference is the amount of data passing with many pipeline bubbles and few pipeline bubbles that switch the transistors on and off.
> 
> When using 1.4v the transistors see all the voltage and AMPs when switching in the on position regardless of the data/load.
> 
> How a field-effect transistor (FET) works LINk: http://www.explainthatstuff.com/howtransistorswork.html


Right, the chip is absolutely getting that 1.4v 24/7 irrespective of load. But current is also bad for the chip as well according to what's-his-face from Asus?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disties*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm beginner in overclocking, just bought a new PC and I need a stable OC for gaming. I've follow this
> 
> 
> 
> but my CPU is non-delided, and I've experienced somes BSOD with the same settings but I had put 4.8ghz with 1.28v without avx offset.
> 
> I've try other Vcore with other frequencies and finally here is a screenshot of 2 hours of prime95 v26.6 (1344 fft) at 4.6ghz @ 1.3v, no AVX offset, min and max cache on auto, the rest of the settings are the same as on the video.
> 
> What do you think of that
> 
> 
> 
> for my 4.6ghz overclock ? Should I change something ?
> 
> In game i'm under 60c, I just want a stable overclock between 4.5ghz and 4.8ghz and no more BSOD...
> 
> Here is my specs :
> 
> *CASE :* NZXT H440 v2 Red/Black
> *MOBO :* Asus ROG Maximus X Hero
> *CPU :* Intel i7 8700K
> *AIO WC :* NZXT Kraken x62
> *RAM :* G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 @ 4133Mhz (C19)
> *M2 NVMe :* Samsung 960 Pro 512Gb
> *GRAPHIC CARD :* Asus ROG GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC
> *PSU :* Corsair RM650x 80 Plus Gold


You need to delid immediately, expect a 20C drop, and then you can run 1.4V. You can try to get away with 1.4V but stability testing will be nigh impossible as youre already seeing 87C with 1.3V.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What do you guys think is the best cooler for an 8700k running at 5ghz to 5.2ghz?


NZXT Kraken x62 is decent.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice, thanks guys, and its fairly cheap device.
> 
> One last question haha. What do you guys use between the die and the IHS?
> 
> I still have some Coollaboratory Liquid PRO, or are you guys just mounting the cooler with on IHS?


Grizzly Conductonaut between the chip and IHS and I'm personally using Gelid GC Extreme between IHS and monoblock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> lmao same


Nice lol.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Testing or gaming with the CPU at High voltage do the same damage to the individual transistors that are in use. All transistor when they switch on use the same voltage and amps at GHz speed. The only difference is the amount of data passing with many pipeline bubbles and few pipeline bubbles that switch the transistors on and off.
> 
> When using 1.4v the transistors see all the voltage and AMPs when switching in the on position regardless of the data/load.
> 
> How a field-effect transistor (FET) works LINk: http://www.explainthatstuff.com/howtransistorswork.html
> 
> 
> 
> Right, the chip is absolutely getting that 1.4v 24/7 irrespective of load. But current is also bad for the chip as well according to what's-his-face from Asus?
Click to expand...

When you increase Vcore the current increases also.

I was just showing that running programs like prime95 FMA3 compared to gaming have the same stress on the transistors not the same use. Prime95 FMA3 is a program that keeps the processor busier in the same amount of time compared to gaming.

This is a very simplified example of how the transistors are switching also current during gaming and prime95 FMA3.

Prime95 FMA3 transistors switching GHz speed, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off =1.3v core at 96 watts.

Gaming BF1 -- transistors switching GHZ speed, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 1.3v core at 62 watts.

As you can see the gaming does less switching in the same amount of time. So there is more current with prime95 FMA3 because the transistors switching more often in the same amount of time. So 8 hours of gaming is about 5 hours of prime95 FMA3.


----------



## marik123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> IO @ 1.2375 and SA @ 1.2750 in bios. Actual voltages are about 1.3. I am running the kit @ 4266c17 tho.


Thanks for your reply and I have mine set to 4133mhz CL17 1.425v, VCCIO = 1.125 and VSSA = 1.2 (BIOS show +0.025v over my set value). My board support 4333+ and I'm just trying to see if it's possible to push my RAM speed even higher.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> When you increase Vcore you increase current also.
> 
> I was just showing that running programs like prime95 FMA3 compared to gaming have the same stress on the transistors not the same use. Prime95 FMA3 is a program that keeps the processor busier in the same amount of time compared to gaming.
> 
> This is a very simplified example of how the transistors are switching also current during gaming and prime95 FMA3.
> 
> Prime95 FMA3 transistors switching GHz speed, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off =1.3v core at 96 watts.
> 
> Gaming BF1 -- transistors switching GHZ speed, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 1.3v core at 62 watts.
> 
> As you can see the gaming does less switching in the same amount of time. So there is more current with prime95 FMA3 because the transistors switching more often in the same amount of time. So 8 hours of gaming is about 5 hours of prime95 FMA3.


Ah I see, thanks for taking the time to explain this.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disties*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm beginner in overclocking, just bought a new PC and I need a stable OC for gaming. I've follow this
> 
> 
> 
> but my CPU is non-delided, and I've experienced somes BSOD with the same settings but I had put 4.8ghz with 1.28v without avx offset.
> 
> I've try other Vcore with other frequencies and finally here is a screenshot of 2 hours of prime95 v26.6 (1344 fft) at 4.6ghz @ 1.3v, no AVX offset, min and max cache on auto, the rest of the settings are the same as on the video.
> 
> What do you think of that
> 
> 
> 
> for my 4.6ghz overclock ? Should I change something ?
> 
> In game i'm under 60c, I just want a stable overclock between 4.5ghz and 4.8ghz and no more BSOD...
> 
> Here is my specs :
> 
> *CASE :* NZXT H440 v2 Red/Black
> *MOBO :* Asus ROG Maximus X Hero
> *CPU :* Intel i7 8700K
> *AIO WC :* NZXT Kraken x62
> *RAM :* G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4 @ 4133Mhz (C19)
> *M2 NVMe :* Samsung 960 Pro 512Gb
> *GRAPHIC CARD :* Asus ROG GeForce GTX 1080 Ti Strix OC
> *PSU :* Corsair RM650x 80 Plus Gold


My CPU isnt the best and I think you can definitely do better than your current settings as I also run at 4.8ghz with lower temps and voltage (baring in mind your ambient is not massively different!)

Here is mine (click 'original' once the screenshot loads to increase the picture size)


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since were doing pics, this is what mine ended up looking like
> 
> I know my phone can take better pics (galaxy s8), im just too lazy to look into how lol.


Nice, i like that case a lot. Im not sure if im gonna buy a case this round or not. I said i was gonna last time and here i am like 2 years later with it still on a table haha. I might get one that has dust filters and stuff so i dont have to remove all my fans and clean the rads once a month. I was wondering why my gpu temps were up to 50c, turns out i had like 9000 pounds of dirty and dust and crap caked in the rad LOL>>>Back down to a happy 40c.


----------



## Mooncheese

Well I figured I would update everyone, my OC of 5.1 GHz and 0 AVX offset at 1.386-1.397v dynamic was not stable. The entire system has locked up on my on avg. once a day loading games in 3D Vision, this last time it was firing up XCOM 2 where there was simply a black screen, loud buzzing noise over the headphones, with Ctrl+Shift+Escape not doing anything and about 10 seconds later I'm looking at a reboot. I'm positive it's the CPU OC as it didn't do this before braving 5.1 GHz no AVX. Unfortunately I haven't gotten around to installing BlueScreenView and Event Viewer isn't showing anything really.

I'm back on 5.1 GHz -1 AVX offset and am going to run the same voltage and if the random full system shut downs abate then I will gradually dial that back but I don't think it's got more than this in it unless I run 1.45V or if I abandon dynamic and just run 1.4v 24/7 at maybe 5.1 no AVX or 5.2 -1 AVX, which I'm not ready to do. The small gain to be had from pumping 1.4v though my chip 24/7 isn't worth that 100 MHz to be honest.

I don't just use my system 2-3 hours a day. It's on 24/7 hours a day as I'm mining with it when I'm not gaming, which would be 20 or so hours a day, day in day out.

A lot of people run an aggressive OC, boast about it, and then don't come back to let everyone know that it wasn't stable. If I get some failures I let others know, so that we have a better idea of what everyone is doing in terms of stability and overclocking, this way everyone benefits vs. a giant E-Peen measuring contest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice, i like that case a lot. Im not sure if im gonna buy a case this round or not. I said i was gonna last time and here i am like 2 years later with it still on a table haha. I might get one that has dust filters and stuff so i dont have to remove all my fans and clean the rads once a month. I was wondering why my gpu temps were up to 50c, turns out i had like 9000 pounds of dirty and dust and crap caked in the rad LOL>>>Back down to a happy 40c.


Love the Meshify!

Unfortunately it was too small for my loop.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Well I figured I would update everyone, my OC of 5.1 GHz and 0 AVX offset at 1.386-1.397v dynamic was not stable. The entire system has locked up on my on avg. once a day loading games in 3D Vision, this last time it was firing up XCOM 2 where there was simply a black screen, loud buzzing noise over the headphones, with Ctrl+Shift+Escape not doing anything and about 10 seconds later I'm looking at a reboot. I'm positive it's the CPU OC as it didn't do this before braving 5.1 GHz no AVX. Unfortunately I haven't gotten around to installing BlueScreenView and Event Viewer isn't showing anything really.
> 
> I'm back on 5.1 GHz -1 AVX offset and am going to run the same voltage and if the random full system shut downs abate then I will gradually dial that back but I don't think it's got more than this in it unless I run 1.45V or if I abandon dynamic and just run 1.4v 24/7 at maybe 5.1 no AVX or 5.2 -1 AVX, which I'm not ready to do. The small gain to be had from pumping 1.4v though my chip 24/7 isn't worth that 100 MHz to be honest.
> 
> I don't just use my system 2-3 hours a day. It's on 24/7 hours a day as I'm mining with it when I'm not gaming, which would be 20 or so hours a day, day in day out.
> 
> A lot of people run an aggressive OC, boast about it, and then don't come back to let everyone know that it wasn't stable. If I get some failures I let others know, so that we have a better idea of what everyone is doing in terms of stability and overclocking, this way everyone benefits vs. a giant E-Peen measuring contest.
> 
> Love the Meshify!
> 
> Unfortunately it was too small for my loop.


If you are running an Asus Maximus X board adaptive Vcore is not working properly with UEFI 0802, I and others have mentioned this several times on various threads so hopefully Asus will fix this with the next UEFI update


----------



## D13mass

Hi! Do we have statistics for OC of 8700K?
And which temps I will have without delid ? Now I have 7700K delided, but temps before delid were +10 degrees (so, now for me its not reason for delid cpu)


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Well I figured I would update everyone, my OC of 5.1 GHz and 0 AVX offset at 1.386-1.397v dynamic was not stable. The entire system has locked up on my on avg. once a day loading games in 3D Vision, this last time it was firing up XCOM 2 where there was simply a black screen, loud buzzing noise over the headphones, with Ctrl+Shift+Escape not doing anything and about 10 seconds later I'm looking at a reboot. I'm positive it's the CPU OC as it didn't do this before braving 5.1 GHz no AVX. Unfortunately I haven't gotten around to installing BlueScreenView and Event Viewer isn't showing anything really.
> 
> I'm back on 5.1 GHz -1 AVX offset and am going to run the same voltage and if the random full system shut downs abate then I will gradually dial that back but I don't think it's got more than this in it unless I run 1.45V or if I abandon dynamic and just run 1.4v 24/7 at maybe 5.1 no AVX or 5.2 -1 AVX, which I'm not ready to do. The small gain to be had from pumping 1.4v though my chip 24/7 isn't worth that 100 MHz to be honest.
> 
> I don't just use my system 2-3 hours a day. It's on 24/7 hours a day as I'm mining with it when I'm not gaming, which would be 20 or so hours a day, day in day out.
> 
> A lot of people run an aggressive OC, boast about it, and then don't come back to let everyone know that it wasn't stable. If I get some failures I let others know, so that we have a better idea of what everyone is doing in terms of stability and overclocking, this way everyone benefits vs. a giant E-Peen measuring contest.
> 
> Love the Meshify!
> 
> Unfortunately it was too small for my loop.


what program did you use to test for stability that made you think you were stable?


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

My 8700k can do [email protected] 1.23v, [email protected] 1.275, [email protected] 1.33v can't hit 5ghz stable cause temps go to 99c. I mean I can run 5ghz playing games but games+ obs = crash after 30mins. Also you are not stable if you cannot pass OCCT stress test on small data set. My cpu passed Adia 64 stress test 30mins 5ghz @ 1.3volts did not go above 30mins cause I knew it was not stable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you are running an Asus Maximus X board adaptive Vcore is not working properly with UEFI 0802, I and others have mentioned this several times on various threads so hopefully Asus will fix this with the next UEFI update


I'm using Gigabyte's Z370 Aorus Gaming 7, I have a post-build video a few pages back.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> My 8700k can do [email protected] 1.23v, [email protected] 1.275, [email protected] 1.33v can't hit 5ghz stable cause temps go to 99c. I mean I can run 5ghz playing games but games+ obs = crash after 30mins. Also you are not stable if you cannot pass OCCT stress test on small data set. My cpu passed Adia 64 stress test 30mins 5ghz @ 1.3volts did not go above 30mins cause I knew it was not stable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Hi! Do we have statistics for OC of 8700K?
> And which temps I will have without delid ? Now I have 7700K delided, but temps before delid were +10 degrees (so, now for me its not reason for delid cpu)


Temps with delid and liquid metal will be about 20C lower than otherwise:






I'm seeing 65C after 15 min of Prime95 and no more than 55C anywhere else with 1.397v @ 5.1 GHz. It even hit 170W in Prime95 and temps didn't exceed 70C.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> what program did you use to test for stability that made you think you were stable?


Prime95, small FFT, I'm probably going to try RealBench.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Any downsides to running my VCCIO and VCCSA very low? I have them at 0.9 and 0.95 and they're stable in Prime95. I could probably keep going lower but haven't stability tested.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> I'm using Gigabyte's Z370 Aorus Gaming 7, I have a post-build video a few pages back.
> 
> Temps with delid and liquid metal will be about 20C lower than otherwise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seeing 65C after 15 min of Prime95 and no more than 55C anywhere else with 1.397v @ 5.1 GHz. It even hit 170W in Prime95 and temps didn't exceed 70C.
> Prime95, small FFT, I'm probably going to try RealBench.


For how long?


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Any downsides to running my VCCIO and VCCSA very low? I have them at 0.9 and 0.95 and they're stable in Prime95. I could probably keep going lower but haven't stability tested.


memtest+prime ok=no problem.
from my experience you only have to fiddle
with both when tweaking ram+above 4.9g

for me here:
io-1.1v
sa-1.15


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> My 8700k can do [email protected] 1.23v, [email protected] 1.275, [email protected] 1.33v can't hit 5ghz stable cause temps go to 99c. I mean I can run 5ghz playing games but games+ obs = crash after 30mins. Also you are not stable if you cannot pass OCCT stress test on small data set. My cpu passed Adia 64 stress test 30mins 5ghz @ 1.3volts did not go above 30mins cause I knew it was not stable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


have to agree ,Occt SMALL PACKAGE is an excellent test to
start with when it comes to determine the minimum needed v core.
always use this as entry point-throws errors in seconds.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> have to agree ,Occt SMALL PACKAGE is an excellent test to
> start with when it comes to determine the minimum needed v core.
> always use this as entry point-throws errors in seconds.


Yup I only test with occt small data set and realbench v2.56 and v2.44. Normally let it run while i sleep 8 hours each so it takes 3 nights to test but ill be pretty confident in overclock. Then for cache ill do aida 64 cache only test and i will normally let this one run all day while im at work(8-10hours). For memory i usr hci memtest for about 10 hours. If it passes all that i call it "good" and then just see how it behaves during normal use. My last build before this one was an i75820k and i followed this regimine and didnt have 1 hiccup for the 2 years i had the system.


----------



## clock12

i think 1 hour occt small should be enough.
check core temp monitor,this one really induces high current.
nearly as much as prime-avx.
memtest 10 hours is also a bit overkill but
you should be really save with your oc - congrats!


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

OK, NEW World Record for my CPU, For the first time I've broken past 14mins in the OCCT stress test with small data set for 5Ghz. Mostly (98% of the time), I'll get errors after 3 seconds no matter the voltage







. I was able to complete a 30min 5Ghz stress test with OCCT small data set @ 1.375v because of temperatures, it's 23F outside soooooo, I opened my window







. Now I know my CPU Should be able to do 5ghz @ 1.375v ish, I would just have to delid but 4.9Ghz @ 1.33v is ok for me although OCD kicks in sometimes and will probably delid in the future.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> 
> 
> OK, NEW World Record for my CPU, For the first time I've broken past 14mins in the OCCT stress test with small data set for 5Ghz. Mostly (98% of the time), I'll get errors after 3 seconds no matter the voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I was able to complete a 30min 5Ghz stress test with OCCT small data set @ 1.375v because of temperatures, it's 23F outside soooooo, I opened my window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Now I know my CPU Should be able to do 5ghz @ 1.375v ish, I would just have to delid but 4.9Ghz @ 1.33v is ok for me although OCD kicks in sometimes and will probably delid in the future.


good one,i know about the pain running this on air,
worth a delid


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

Hi gang. I finished up a 5.1Ghz OC on my 8600K. Results below. This is a delidded chip with a 15-20* temp drop depending on what I compare it to. Voltage in BIOS to get to 5.1 was a toasty 1.41vcore. Only needed 1.315 for 5.0 - which I may go back to if I feel like the temps are too high in games.

https://valid.x86.fr/8zw15c

Temps taken after p95 small FFT 20 passes and Intel Burn Test 10 Passes standard.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> For how long?


How long what?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I've experienced something strange with Kryonaut today.
My temps have been going up and up to where it even hit 91c!!!!!

I've been benching and stressing for a few days straight, I was still using the original application that first yielded me low temps.
But over the last few hours temps have been going through the roof.
A fresh application has fixed the problem. (70c for [email protected] under a H115i running OCCT, hey it's summer here)

It's not the first time I've seen Kryonaut do this, benching my x299 and it dried up completely.

What are you guys using?


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've experienced something strange with Kryonaut today.
> My temps have been going up and up to where it even hit 91c!!!!!
> 
> I've been benching and stressing for a few days straight, I was still using the original application that first yielded me low temps.
> But over the last few hours temps have been going through the roof.
> A fresh application has fixed the problem. (70c for [email protected] under a H115i running OCCT, hey it's summer here)
> 
> It's not the first time I've seen Kryonaut do this, benching my x299 and it dried up completely.
> 
> What are you guys using?


Hi,
I gave up on kryonaut it seems too inconsistent to the hype
Noctua NT-H1 has always worked well


----------



## Rezal

GC Extreme, Kryonaut is consistently worse for me by about 2 K under load. My Kryonaut has very low viscosity which also makes it go all over the LGA.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I've experienced something strange with Kryonaut today.
> My temps have been going up and up to where it even hit 91c!!!!!
> 
> I've been benching and stressing for a few days straight, I was still using the original application that first yielded me low temps.
> But over the last few hours temps have been going through the roof.
> A fresh application has fixed the problem. (70c for [email protected] under a H115i running OCCT, hey it's summer here)
> 
> It's not the first time I've seen Kryonaut do this, benching my x299 and it dried up completely.
> 
> What are you guys using?


Never had an issue with Kryonaut drying out even after a lot of benching/stressing

Have you checked to see if your H115i pump is running at full speed of approx 2800rpm, or that it has either defaulted to min speed of approx 1500, or that it may even be failing hence the drastic increase in temps?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> I gave up on kryonaut it seems too inconsistent to the hype
> Noctua NT-H1 has always worked well


Was thinking about doing the same, I only ever used NT-H1 prior and never had any of these problems.

The Kryonaut stopped working properly after 3 days of heavy use.

After repaste.


----------



## encrypted11

Did you put liquid metal or TIM under the Ihs?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Did you put liquid metal or TIM under the Ihs?


Yeah.
But once I repasted in between the ihs and aio temps went back down.

Kinda rules out anything else besides the TIM.

Posted a pic above.


----------



## encrypted11

-


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Yeah.
> But once I repasted in between the ihs and aio temps went back down.
> 
> Kinda rules out anything else besides the TIM.
> 
> Posted a pic above.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Was thinking about doing the same, I only ever used NT-H1 prior and never had any of these problems.
> 
> The Kryonaut stopped working properly after 3 days of heavy use ]


Kryonaut would not fail after 3 days of use, between the ihs and aio block

I would say your aio pump is probably playing up and when you powered it down to repaste, it reset and has started working properly again and your temps are back to normal.


----------



## Dikonou

Kryonaut is known for its ''drying soon'' abilities...that why most go with Noctua NT-H1.....


----------



## Scotty99

Hmmm maybe i should try a different paste too (using kryonaut currently). I think the only stuff i have on hand is whatever comes with be quiet dark rock pro 3, is that any decent?


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
I believe arctic silver 5 is a lot better than kryonaut even with it's known bad traits
Having a mono block now it's light years more difficult to replace paste so I just went back to old faithful NT-H1

Kryonaut is just over hyped/ over priced crap no wonder nobody stocks it locally








Ectotherm came with my mono block and even it's crap.


----------



## Scotty99

There was a test tomshardware did where kryonaut beat all the pastes, but given how thick the stuff is and how annoying it is to apply not sure 2c is worth it. Then again tomshardware didnt put a single ryzen CPU on their "best cpu" list, yes they put stuff like i5 7400 over a ryzen 5 1600 lol.


----------



## ThrashZone

Hi,
This site has a paste review and the results were about the same but longevity wise not sure I noticed any data
But 1-2c better with no longevity = crap in my book


----------



## lilchronic

I have used kryonaut on my GPU and my temps would slowly creep up over a 3 month period. This has happened to me twice and i think it is because of the pump out affect.

Weird thing is i used the same stuff on my CPU and i have no problems with temps creeping up over time.

oh yeah i also i gave my brother some of the kryonaut for his GPU and the same thing happened, temps went from being 35c to almost 50c.


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThrashZone*
> 
> Hi,
> This site has a paste review and the results were about the same but longevity wise not sure I noticed any data
> But 1-2c better with no longevity = crap in my book


It is not even doing better in my case. I could go back and forth between GC Extreme and Kryonaut and Kryonaut would run a bit hotter :/


----------



## Bluecow003

Just to add to the database (parts in my sig), my 8700k completed 1 hr of Realbench 2.56 at 4.8GHz with 1.31v, adaptive (1.248 under load according to CPU-Z), no AVX offset, LLC auto. It's not delidded. Temps were between 70 and 72 for most of the time with the brief occasional spike to 77C over the course of the hour. Using Kryonaut. Tried to get 4.9GHz, but it would fail Realbench after 5 minutes even with 1.37v (adaptive). Temps were upper 70's with spikes around 80/81C. So it seems 4.8 is my limit without delidding.

I've seen people mention the 0802 BIOS for Asus isn't working correctly for adaptive voltage. How can you tell? That's what I'm running on my Maximus X Code.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluecow003*
> 
> Just to add to the database (parts in my sig), my 8700k completed 1 hr of Realbench 2.56 at 4.8GHz with 1.31v, adaptive (1.248 under load according to CPU-Z), no AVX offset, LLC auto. It's not delidded. Temps were between 70 and 72 for most of the time with the brief occasional spike to 77C over the course of the hour. Using Kryonaut. Tried to get 4.9GHz, but it would fail Realbench after 5 minutes even with 1.37v (adaptive). Temps were upper 70's with spikes around 80/81C. So it seems 4.8 is my limit without delidding.
> 
> I've seen people mention the 0802 BIOS for Asus isn't working correctly for adaptive voltage. How can you tell? That's what I'm running on my Maximus X Code.


Adaptive on UEFI 0802 (Formula) not working correctly because when under load such as OCCT linpack the voltage isn't reaching up to where i set it in the UEFI despite using LLC level 6 which negates most of the Vdroop when running manual volts, monitored with AIDA64. As a result screen freezes and shows the voltage is about 45 to 50mV below where it should be. When Kaby was released earlier this year early UEFI's had the same issue with adaptive so nothing unusual.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> I have used kryonaut on my GPU and my temps would slowly creep up over a 3 month period. This has happened to me twice and i think it is because of the pump out affect.
> 
> Weird thing is i used the same stuff on my CPU and i have no problems with temps creeping up over time.
> 
> oh yeah i also i gave my brother some of the kryonaut for his GPU and the same thing happened, temps went from being 35c to almost 50c.


It seems that Kryonaut is VERY sensitive to having a perfect fit.
Perfect fit=temps won't pump out or dry out.
Slightly imperfect fit (and concave heat spreaders or heatsinks= imperfect fit)=dry out.

Has anyone here actually tested Kryonaut on a FULLY LAPPED MIRROR FINISH heatsink and silicon surface? I don't think so.....(i'm talking about absolutely perfect fit).
If you modders have some spare time and a sanding kit, and the tools and patience, maybe consider giving that a shot.

That being said, I ordered a tube of Noctua NT-h1 today along with an electric dust blower (no more compressed air cans anymore!). Even though my laptop is completely repasted with Conductonaut...(don't get me started, or I'll take my super old R9 290X out and put conductonaut on that too, even though I don't trust having a card sideways 24/7 even with my Foam Dam + Nail Polish insurance.....)

*edit*
Remember someone saying that Kryonaut will degrade rapidly at temps over 80C, with poorly fitting heatsinks....anyone want to debunk or find truth in this?


----------



## Rowethren

Just a quick question, what kind of results do you get in the Realbench benchmark? I compared my result and they seem to be far below what they should be. At 5Ghz CPU with a GTX 1080ti at 2037Mhz and 3000Mhz C16 RAM. My scores seem to be around 125,000 but 8Pack is around 180,000 with the same cpu/gpu and only this better is 3600Mhz RAM which isn't supposed to make much of a difference let alone 50 odd thousand... Any ideas?


----------



## TurricanM3

Somehow i am stuck with my cache running at 4900 max. Any bios settings above will be ignored in windows. Anyone elde experienced that?
I got 5000 cache running a few days ago. Can't remember the settings. CMOS clear doesn't help.


----------



## freaky35

Cache is vcore, but Maybe It does not want to do 5000?


----------



## TurricanM3

Mate got the same problem on his asus maximus hero. I've got the apex. It was running few days ago with no stability issues but i can't remember the exact bios setting i was using.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Just a quick question, what kind of results do you get in the Realbench benchmark? I compared my result and they seem to be far below what they should be. At 5Ghz CPU with a GTX 1080ti at 2037Mhz and 3000Mhz C16 RAM. My scores seem to be around 125,000 but 8Pack is around 180,000 with the same cpu/gpu and only this better is 3600Mhz RAM which isn't supposed to make much of a difference let alone 50 odd thousand... Any ideas?


my score 5.1ghz +1avx 3300mhz cl14 gpu gtx 1080ti no overclock


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Kryonaut would not fail after 3 days of use, between the ihs and aio block
> 
> I would say your aio pump is probably playing up and when you powered it down to repaste, it reset and has started working properly again and your temps are back to normal.


It's not the pump, I powered down multiple times and it made no difference.

Not to mention when it happened on my x299 rig I had a difference cooler same tube.

Sadly I don't think Kryonaut isn't designed for heavy 24/7 operation.

When I took the block off my 8700k it was like the paste had run, it wasn't dry this time it basically liquefied.
It just wiped off with paper towel, didn't even need isopropyl alcohol.

If it was a one off thing I would of investigated the pump further but it's not.

So as I have to wait for any other thermal paste to show up I'm stuck using the Kryonaut, we'll see what happens again over time.
I am getting a top of 71c in Cinebench, but that's because it really warm inside when I got up, just put the air con on so it'll make a difference.

I put a screenshot up of the first repaste, lets see what happens over the next few days..


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> my score 5.1ghz +1avx 3300mhz cl14 gpu gtx 1080ti no overclock


Massive difference... I am using 2.56 I wonder if that is harder to run. 8Pack uses a non AVX version so perhaps the scores are higher from that?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It's not the pump, I powered down multiple times and it made no difference.
> 
> Not to mention when it happened on my x299 rig I had a difference cooler same tube.
> 
> Sadly I don't think Kryonaut isn't designed for heavy 24/7 operation.
> 
> When I took the block off my 8700k it was like the paste had run, it wasn't dry this time it basically liquefied.
> It just wiped off with paper towel, didn't even need isopropyl alcohol.
> 
> If it was a one off thing I would of investigated the pump further but it's not.
> 
> So as I have to wait for any other thermal paste to show up I'm stuck using the Kryonaut, we'll see what happens again over time.
> I am getting a top of 71c in Cinebench, but that's because it really warm inside when I got up, just put the air con on so it'll make a difference.
> 
> I put a screenshot up of the first repaste, lets see what happens over the next few days..


Thats very strange, as i have run Kryonaut 24/7 for over 8 months on the one application and my temps remained the same at all times, regardless of how many times i benched it.

Kryonaut always wipes off with just using paper towels. It doesnt dry out and bake itself onto the IHS like some other TIMS.

I have been using Kryonaut since it came out and have never seen it fail in all the applications i have done, which is why what is happening with your system seems very peculiar.


----------



## moaka

I have a good cheap ( i think ) my 8700k is at 4.7ghz for 1.20v 59° full load with OCCT ( with a h80i in a HAF 932 ) my LLC is on 5 and on idle i have 1.232v and full load at 1.20v on Strix gaming F motherboard .


----------



## Bluecow003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Adaptive on UEFI 0802 (Formula) not working correctly because when under load such as OCCT linpack the voltage isn't reaching up to where i set it in the UEFI despite using LLC level 6 which negates most of the Vdroop when running manual volts, monitored with AIDA64. As a result screen freezes and shows the voltage is about 45 to 50mV below where it should be. When Kaby was released earlier this year early UEFI's had the same issue with adaptive so nothing unusual.


If adaptive runs the voltage lower than what you set, then why can't you just increase the voltage until it runs under load at the voltage you do want? Using LLC doesn't change how much voltage the CPU requires to be stable and increasing the voltage with adaptive enabled does increase the voltage that is supplied to the CPU.

When I was reading up on LLC, this explanation seemed to make sense:

https://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad

"[Reducing Vdroop through LLC] only artificially lowers the vcore that you'll have to set in your BIOS, but the CPU will still require the same amount of voltage when it's put under a load."


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Thats very strange, as i have run Kryonaut 24/7 for over 8 months on the one application and my temps remained the same at all times, regardless of how many times i benched it.
> 
> Kryonaut always wipes off with just using paper towels. It doesnt dry out and bake itself onto the IHS like some other TIMS.
> 
> I have been using Kryonaut since it came out and have never seen it fail in all the applications i have done, which is why what is happening with your system seems very peculiar.


What country you in?

It's not the first time for me, so IDK what's going on.
I've been building systems for years and it's the first time I've seen this, I switched from NT-H1 to Kyronaut and that's where my problems started.

First on the x299, now on the z370, prior pastes had no problems.
Seems a couple of others here a seeing similar.

Didn't mean to derail the thread, just wanted to see what others were using.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluecow003*
> 
> If adaptive runs the voltage lower than what you set, then why can't you just increase the voltage until it runs under load at the voltage you do want? Using LLC doesn't change how much voltage the CPU requires to be stable and increasing the voltage with adaptive enabled does increase the voltage that is supplied to the CPU.
> 
> When I was reading up on LLC, this explanation seemed to make sense:
> 
> https://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad
> 
> "[Reducing Vdroop through LLC] only artificially lowers the vcore that you'll have to set in your BIOS, but the CPU will still require the same amount of voltage when it's put under a load."


I'm doing the out of the ordinary LLC configuration.
Now my 5Ghz oc needs 1.392v to be OCCT stable, so I've used LLC 6 to allow the 1.392v when under heavy loads like OCCT.
I set 1.360v manually, which gives me the 1.360v on light loads, but fire up OCCT/Realbench/x265 etc and it'll use the 1.392v.

I know it's not the standard use of LLC, but it's working, it keeps temps lower in gaming as I don't need to set 1.4v manually for every load.


----------



## Bluecow003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'm doing the out of the ordinary LLC configuration.
> Now my 5Ghz oc needs 1.392v to be OCCT stable, so I've used LLC 6 to allow the 1.392v when under heavy loads like OCCT.
> I set 1.360v manually, which gives me the 1.360v on light loads, but fire up OCCT/Realbench/x265 etc and it'll use the 1.392v.
> 
> I know it's not the standard use of LLC, but it's working, it keeps temps lower in gaming as I don't need to set 1.4v manually for every load.


Could that similar thing be accomplished with the Asus overclocking temperature control?

http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/4/


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluecow003*
> 
> If adaptive runs the voltage lower than what you set, then why can't you just increase the voltage until it runs under load at the voltage you do want? Using LLC doesn't change how much voltage the CPU requires to be stable and increasing the voltage with adaptive enabled does increase the voltage that is supplied to the CPU.
> 
> When I was reading up on LLC, this explanation seemed to make sense:
> 
> https://www.masterslair.com/vdroop-and-load-line-calibration-is-vdroop-really-bad
> 
> "[Reducing Vdroop through LLC] only artificially lowers the vcore that you'll have to set in your BIOS, but the CPU will still require the same amount of voltage when it's put under a load."


Here's the general problem with the Maximus 0802 BIOS with adaptive vcore, e.g. 1.35V, LLC6
-Runs a moderate/high current workload (e.g. X264 loop, OCCT)
-Watch vCore the rise along with the fan ramp you've set on your particular fan profile
-vCore doesn't increase close to the 1.35V level.. you'll probably see 1.2V for example
-Your fan RPM reduces to the idle RPM in less than a minute, the next thing you'd see is a watchdog or WHEA based BSOD


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> my score 5.1ghz +1avx 3300mhz cl14 gpu gtx 1080ti no overclock


Okay now this is odd... I just moved the folder to my desktop and my score jumped up to 185,342... Sense... It makes none!


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What country you in?
> 
> It's not the first time for me, so IDK what's going on.
> I've been building systems for years and it's the first time I've seen this, I switched from NT-H1 to Kyronaut and that's where my problems started.
> 
> First on the x299, now on the z370, prior pastes had no problems.
> Seems a couple of others here a seeing similar.


Im from the US. I have never had any issues with Kryonaut, it has always maintained the same temps, no matter how much i have pushed the cpu and or gpu, as i have used it on my gpus as well.

I have never needed to reapply it to the same application.


----------



## Bluecow003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Here's the general problem with the Maximus 0802 BIOS with adaptive vcore, e.g. 1.35V, LLC6
> -Runs a moderate/high current workload (e.g. X264 loop, OCCT)
> -Watch vCore the rise along with the fan ramp you've set on your particular fan profile
> -vCore doesn't increase close to the 1.35V level.. you'll probably see 1.2V for example
> -Your fan RPM reduces to the idle RPM in less than a minute, the next thing you'd see is a watchdog or WHEA based BSOD


What I experienced with adaptive on (auto LLC) is that under idle the vcore is right about where I set it in the BIOS. Under load it drops down and stays steady at something lower than what is in the BIOS. The fan RPM's stay up as long as the CPU temperatures stay up. When I set a 1.37 Vcore, the load Vcore is steady at 1.312. The load vcore seemed to stay roughly 0.06 lower than the BIOS (and idle) vcore no matter what I put for the BIOS vcore limit. So when I have it at 1.31v in the BIOS, the load vcore is around 1.25 or so. So I agree the load vcore is lower than the BIOS vcore when adaptive is on, but they would always scale together as I changed the BIOS vcore.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Im from the US. I have never had any issues with Kryonaut, it has always maintained the same temps, no matter how much i have pushed the cpu and or gpu, as i have used it on my gpus as well.
> 
> I have never needed to reapply it to the same application.


I understand that, but I and a couple of others have, if it was just me I would be looking elsewhere for the issue.
But the fact of the matter is once I repasted temps went down.

There's no way once the retention bracket is down that the IHS can lift off the die after a delid.
Temps are warmer today, it is 40c outside, about 25c inside, idle temps are 33c at the moment.


----------



## encrypted11

Never had kryonaut issues either with a 5 month run under a CPU & GPU block. Was fairly surprised this low viscosity paste (like MX4)
held up pretty well.

Except that it sticks onto any surface it comes into contact with including the applicator (finger, cards etc). It also thins out in its steady state as a material that's far more pasty than what you'd find on a fresh apply. That's also why you should overapply than underapply Kryonaut with the pea method, line method or anything like that.

I won't claim its better than the NTH1 since I've ran NTH1 on laptops for over 2 years without a reapply and the material degradation hasn't been noticeable almost at all.

But I'd call Kryonaut a good paste if it lasted at least a year. I'll find the answer in 12 months at probably.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos NEXT + 7700K ( 5 months)
Its pasty at its steady state but hasn't dried out. Kryonaut doesn't bake itself on contact surfaces.



How I've applied this on my GPU block, missing the "after" photos)
(AQC requires TIM than thermal pads on the memory chips)


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I understand that, but I and a couple of others have, if it was just me I would be looking elsewhere for the issue.
> But the fact of the matter is once I repasted temps went down.
> 
> There's no way once the retention bracket is down that the IHS can lift off the die after a delid.
> Temps are warmer today, it is 40c outside, about 25c inside, idle temps are 33c at the moment.


If there was an issue with Kryonaut failing, then it would be more than just a couple experiencing the problem, it would be everyone, as Kryonaut is used by a lot of overclockers that push their cpus under watercooling.

But as this is not the case, the problem would not be the Kryonaut, otherwise in the 2 years i have been using it and have had it running under 6700k , 7700k and 8700k up at 5.2-5.5ghz, under repetitive benching for long constant periods of time, such as upto one month consistently when doing competitions, i would have surely experienced a failure too.
However it has never failed, nor has it ever needed repasting at any point and my temps have always stayed the same.

It sounds more like your mount between your cpu and aio cooler, somehow went bad and then your temps went up all of a sudden. Then when you repasted it, you also reset the mount and temps were restored.
Unless your Kryonaut for some unknown reason, has gone bad, as you did say that you experienced the same issue on your x299, using the same tube


----------



## Cropgun

ASRock Fatality pro gaming i7

5.2ghz delidded @ 1.395v
x45 cache
-2 AVX

I've run very short spurts of Aida64 about 30-45 minutes at the beginning to see if it would hold and those all passed. Been playing BF1 pretty hard for the last week and so far its held up to that. Its a gaming rig so I have no intentions of torturing the crap out of it for 24 hours or anything like that. Just gonna game and adjust any instability to my usage habits.

Next is OC'ing the ram, which I'm clueless on. Then my 1080ti...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> It sounds more like your mount between your cpu and aio cooler, somehow went bad and then your temps went up all of a sudden. Then when you repasted it, you also reset the mount and temps were restored.
> Unless your Kryonaut for some unknown reason, has gone bad, as you did say that you experienced the same issue on your x299, using the same tube


Yep, on 2 different sockets with 2 different AIO coolers, but same tube.
Still unsure if the mount was bad why it didn't show up to start with but hey









Either way I've ordered something else to try.









Temps are good at the moment though.


----------



## Mooncheese

What is the maximum voltage for 8700k according to Intel?

I'm having this conversation with someone in the 1080 Ti thread and they pointed to an Intel document that states 1.52v, but it's unclear whether this is VID or VCore.

They are running 1.45v, and getting away with a nice overclock of 5.5 GHz. 1.52v seems very high, I figured it would be around 1.4v, where it usually always is with nearly every processor. I would like to confirm what the max safe voltage is before I mess around with 1.45v.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## l Nuke l

7
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> What is the maximum voltage for 8700k according to Intel?
> 
> I'm having this conversation with someone in the 1080 Ti thread and they pointed to an Intel document that states 1.52v, but it's unclear whether this is VID or VCore.
> 
> They are running 1.45v, and getting away with a nice overclock of 5.5 GHz. 1.52v seems very high, I figured it would be around 1.4v, where it usually always is with nearly every processor. I would like to confirm what the max safe voltage is before I mess around with 1.45v.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Silicone Lottery's 5.3ghz chips are rated at 1.4375v


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> 7
> Silicone Lottery's 5.3ghz chips are rated at 1.4375v


Hmmm, food for thought I suppose, my 8700k I sent to them was binned at 5.1 GHz -2 AVX @ 1.412v, they are over 1.4v with it.

Still, 1.52v seems kinda high, anyone else have any idea?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Hmmm, food for thought I suppose, my 8700k I sent to them was binned at 5.1 GHz -2 AVX @ 1.412v, they are over 1.4v with it.
> 
> Still, 1.52v seems kinda high, anyone else have any idea?


1.52V is the maximum Vcore that Intel quote in their data sheet and have done so for years, however that voltage limit only applies provided other conditions are met including current, temperature and TDP. Personally I would not use 1.52V with ambient cooling even 1.45V maybe for benching would be ok but not for 24/7 use


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 1.52V is the maximum Vcore that Intel quote in their data sheet and have done so for years, however that voltage limit only applies provided other conditions are met including current, temperature and TDP. Personally I would not use 1.52V with ambient cooling even 1.45V maybe for benching would be ok but not for 24/7 use


I have a delidded 8700k under about 1000W of radiator surface area shared with a single 1080 Ti with the default vbios (an EK SE 420 and an EK PE 360). My temps don't exceed 55C while gaming at 1.386-1.397v and no more than 70C under Prime95 torture test (it only flirted with 70C, the average for 40 min was 57C).

Considering I have the thermal overhead, could I run 1.45V dynamic, i.e. only this voltage under load whilst gaming? It's at 1.0V the rest of the time. Right now I'm stable at 5.1 GHz -AVX but wouldn't mind shooting for 5.2 GHz -1 AVX with 1.45V.

I can't believe 1.52v is the limit.

How do you add a signature? I have looked everywhere and other than Rig Builder I haven't found a way to add a signature to my posts.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> I have a delidded 8700k under about 1000W of radiator surface area shared with a single 1080 Ti with the default vbios (an EK SE 420 and an EK SE 360). My temps don't exceed 55C while gaming at 1.386-1.397v and no more than 70C under Prime95 torture test (it only flirted with 70C, the average for 40 min was 57C).
> 
> Considering I have the thermal overhead, could I run 1.45V dynamic, i.e. only this voltage under load whilst gaming? It's at 1.0V the rest of the time. Right now I'm stable at 5.1 GHz -AVX but wouldn't mind shooting for 5.2 GHz -1 AVX with 1.45V.
> 
> I can't believe 1.52v is the limit.


General consensus is that for the 14NM stuff (Skylake,Kaby lake,Coffee lake) 1.4V to 1.425V is safe for 24/7 operation provided you keep temps under control and provided you dont exceed twice stock TDP. Its current that kills CPU's.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> 7
> Silicone Lottery's 5.3ghz chips are rated at 1.4375v
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, food for thought I suppose, my 8700k I sent to them was binned at 5.1 GHz -2 AVX @ 1.412v, they are over 1.4v with it.
> 
> Still, 1.52v seems kinda high, anyone else have any idea?
Click to expand...

The specification show 1.52v at 138 AMPS, MAX.


----------



## D13mass

Ok, thanks, one more question: ASRock taichi will be fine for 24/7 with OC until 4800 (8700k), I'm planning not delid CPU, will use stock with ek waterblock in custom loop.


----------



## Dragonsyph

What ram kit would you guys suggest? Was thinking 3200 cas14 but it looks like there like.250 dollars. This pc will be pure gaming with a 8700k. Is 4000mhz ram+ needed?

Also do i need a top end.motherboard to overclock cpu to 5ghz+ and use the ram.Xmp profile?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> 1.52V is the maximum Vcore that Intel quote in their data sheet and have done so for years, however that voltage limit only applies provided other conditions are met including current, temperature and TDP. Personally I would not use 1.52V with ambient cooling even 1.45V maybe for benching would be ok but not for 24/7 use


Did everyone ignore my post?

1.52v is NOT THE MAXIMUM vcore.
It is maximum VID.
VID is NOT VCORE.

Read my thread for more information.
These CPU's are NOT supposed to have 1.52 actual VCORE going into the processor live.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> The specification show 1.52v at 138 AMPS, MAX.


VID, not vcore. And those specs are assuming NO loadline calibration is being used, so full vdroop is in effect.
So that could be around 1.35-1.42v true vcore, depending on how much the vdroop is.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Did everyone ignore my post?
> 
> 1.52v is NOT THE MAXIMUM vcore.
> It is maximum VID.
> VID is NOT VCORE.
> 
> Read my thread for more information.
> These CPU's are NOT supposed to have 1.52 actual VCORE going into the processor live.


I meant VID which we have no control over and no I didn't read your post and yes you are correct in saying that the Intel spec allows for Vdroop.


----------



## Falkentyne

The problem is people keep saying '1.52v vcore'.
This will destroy/degrade chips EVERY Time if you are not on subzero.

VID is basically a way intel calibrates chips from the factory, and they are designed to be set per chip. The lowest and highest possible VID are never actually used though. The lower VIDs are used during idle with adaptive vcore (we're talking like at 800 mhz and .500v or something). The higher VIDs scale with clock speeds (assuming everything is at auto settings) up to a point. The highest I think I've seen is I think a chip requesting a 1.4v VID at 5000 mhz, even though it would never be stable at that speed because LLC (loadline calibration) is also supposed to be disabled per Intel's design considerations. It's probably possible for a golden chip to be stable at 5 ghz with NO LLC with full auto settings (not talking about manual overrides), if the default VID is high enough so that there is enough vcore going to the processor at full load, after vdroop takes it down quite a bit.

Anyway, back to what I was actually going to say in the first place.

1) Kryonaut has been known to have some very bad batches out there.
2) Kryonaut has been known to degrade rapidly at >80C sustained temperature, ESPECIALLY with an imperfect fitting heatsink / IHS or HS/direct core connection.

Someone else besides me (and I said this last post but no one seemed to acknowledge it) will have to test high cores (like 6+ cores) with high sustained temps with a PERFECTLY fitting heatsink/IHS surface (meaning perfectly lapped) with Kryonaut for sustained long testing for degradation. I know some of you have rigs capable of being tested like this, with good lapped heatsinks. I don't.

It seems that Noctua or one of the other safe bet reliable compounds (has anyone actually tested Phobya Nanogrease Extreme for degradation?) should be used if Kryonaut stability has not been guaranteed. Or just be a man and use Liquid Metal, if you have aluminum heatsinks, foam dams and nail polish (or Super 33+) tape insulation for SMD resistors, and a perfectly fitting surface. The foam dams are made to trap Conductive Balls of Doom from running amok over your PCBs.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> The problem is people keep saying '1.52v vcore'.
> This will destroy/degrade chips EVERY Time if you are not on subzero.
> 
> VID is basically a way intel calibrates chips from the factory, and they are designed to be set per chip. The lowest and highest possible VID are never actually used though. The lower VIDs are used during idle with adaptive vcore (we're talking like at 800 mhz and .500v or something). The higher VIDs scale with clock speeds (assuming everything is at auto settings) up to a point. The highest I think I've seen is I think a chip requesting a 1.4v VID at 5000 mhz, even though it would never be stable at that speed because LLC (loadline calibration) is also supposed to be disabled per Intel's design considerations. It's probably possible for a golden chip to be stable at 5 ghz with NO LLC with full auto settings (not talking about manual overrides), if the default VID is high enough so that there is enough vcore going to the processor at full load, after vdroop takes it down quite a bit.
> 
> Anyway, back to what I was actually going to say in the first place.
> 
> 1) Kryonaut has been known to have some very bad batches out there.
> 2) Kryonaut has been known to degrade rapidly at >80C sustained temperature, ESPECIALLY with an imperfect fitting heatsink / IHS or HS/direct core connection.
> 
> Someone else besides me (and I said this last post but no one seemed to acknowledge it) will have to test high cores (like 6+ cores) with high sustained temps with a PERFECTLY fitting heatsink/IHS surface (meaning perfectly lapped) with Kryonaut for sustained long testing for degradation. I know some of you have rigs capable of being tested like this, with good lapped heatsinks. I don't.
> 
> It seems that Noctua or one of the other safe bet reliable compounds (has anyone actually tested Phobya Nanogrease Extreme for degradation?) should be used if Kryonaut stability has not been guaranteed. Or just be a man and use Liquid Metal, if you have aluminum heatsinks, foam dams and nail polish (or Super 33+) tape insulation for SMD resistors, and a perfectly fitting surface. The foam dams are made to trap Conductive Balls of Doom from running amok over your PCBs.


My chip actually was asking for 1.475 VID when I was dialing in Dynamic. I got so tired of the figure that I just removed the VID data point from Hwinfo64 completely because it was completely irrelevant. My chip is stable with literally 100mv less than what the VID figure is with Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 10 Phase VRM under a monoblock. I understand that Intel has the VID so high for lower end motherboards with more vdroop / less stable power delivery.

And how do I add a signature to my posts? I looked everywhere, thanks in advance.


----------



## bud74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What ram kit would you guys suggest? Was thinking 3200 cas14 but it looks like there like.250 dollars. This pc will be pure gaming with a 8700k. Is 4000mhz ram+ needed?
> 
> Also do i need a top end.motherboard to overclock cpu to 5ghz+ and use the ram.Xmp profile?


I would say that 3200mhz is the sweet spot for speed and ease of xmp working correctly. Higher end motherboard = higher quality components and better power delivery in most cases. So yes, a mid-high end board will make it easier to hit that 5ghz clock that your shooting for. Doesn't really matter if you get a bad chip though. Of course going higher speed ram isn't going to hurt fps. With having the 8700K, it ultimately comes down to what gpu your rocking! High end gpu "1080ti"= high frame rates. If you have a lower tier gpu, it's not going to matter if your running 2666mhz ram or 4000mhz ram. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## grifers

Hi!! Im new here. I have this results:



Rock solid. Vcore is 1.312 to 1.328

Bye

P.D - Cache to 46

P.D - 8700K is delided


----------



## gecko991

Nice chip.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> The specification show 1.52v at 138 AMPS, MAX.
> 
> 
> 
> VID, not vcore. And those specs are assuming NO loadline calibration is being used, so full vdroop is in effect.
> So that could be around 1.35-1.42v true vcore, depending on how much the vdroop is.
Click to expand...

No that is core not VID and has nothing to do with load line calibration, it is operational core voltage. The voltage is measured at the signal pins read Note 3.

8th gen specifications. LINK: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/8th-gen-processor-family-s-platform-datasheet-vol-1.html


----------



## EvGaOrNothin

no sure why this reply inst tied to the comment 1000 posts back


----------



## EvGaOrNothin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gnada*
> 
> From what I read in other threads (not this site), Hyperthreading has virtually no benefit in games, but can cause issues with overclocking. Since all I really care about is gaming performance on this PC, I went that direction.


Then why purchase an i7 and not an i5?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> No that is core not VID and has nothing to do with load line calibration, it is operational core voltage. The voltage is measured at the signal pins read Note 3.
> 
> 8th gen specifications. LINK: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/8th-gen-processor-family-s-platform-datasheet-vol-1.html


That's VID that you just linked.
Also: "operational core voltage BEFORE VDROOP is applied!"

Go look at the VID chart on the VRM Down specification. It shows the exact same thing
Min VID, typ and max VID (1.52v), except it shows it in a "grid" (checkerboard) type format.
Something frankly beyond my understanding









And no, these processors were NOT designed to be used with loadline calibration. You're confusing the loadline SLOPE with loadline calibration. The slope is precisely what defines vdroop.
I've been reading these charts since the P4 days. Some of these same charts have put the word "VCORE" in place of VID but it's VID.

Also dont link datasheets. Link the VRM-DOWN specification sheet. This tells you exactly what you need to know about the relationship between VID And vcore and the loadline slope.

Just something to note:
Vdroop as we know it didn't exist in the Pentium 2 and P3 days. You put 1.75v into the CPU, the voltage it got was 1.75v. It only started becoming a problem when it was added during the P4 days and the transition from slot 1 to LGA. Look up the revisions of the VRM-Down specifications from those days (if you can find them).

BTW I'm aware that there may not be VRM-Down spec sheets for Skylake and newer processors. But if you can find the latest documents where they DID have charts, you will see the exact same VID charts and the EXACT Same max VID (1.52v). This VID was still 1.52v on the Sandy Bridge days (2600k) and it was known as max VID precisely not max Vcore. There were also loadline charts that were shown on the SPECIFICATION VRM-DOWN sheets (but NOT in the datasheets!)


----------



## Falkentyne

BTW wingman, sent you a PM. Hopefully it clears...ahem..some things up. Including a reply by Raja @ Asus.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> That's VID that you just linked.
> Also: "operational core voltage BEFORE VDROOP is applied!"
> 
> Go look at the VID chart on the VRM Down specification. It shows the exact same thing
> Min VID, typ and max VID (1.52v), except it shows it in a "grid" (checkerboard) type format.
> Something frankly beyond my understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, these processors were NOT designed to be used with loadline calibration. You're confusing the loadline SLOPE with loadline calibration. The slope is precisely what defines vdroop.
> I've been reading these charts since the P4 days. Some of these same charts have put the word "VCORE" in place of VID but it's VID.
> 
> Also dont link datasheets. Link the VRM-DOWN specification sheet. This tells you exactly what you need to know about the relationship between VID And vcore and the loadline slope.
> 
> Just something to note:
> Vdroop as we know it didn't exist in the Pentium 2 and P3 days. You put 1.75v into the CPU, the voltage it got was 1.75v. It only started becoming a problem when it was added during the P4 days and the transition from slot 1 to LGA. Look up the revisions of the VRM-Down specifications from those days (if you can find them).
> 
> BTW I'm aware that there may not be VRM-Down spec sheets for Skylake and newer processors. But if you can find the latest documents where they DID have charts, you will see the exact same VID charts and the EXACT Same max VID (1.52v). This VID was still 1.52v on the Sandy Bridge days (2600k) and it was known as max VID precisely not max Vcore. There were also loadline charts that were shown on the SPECIFICATION VRM-DOWN sheets (but NOT in the datasheets!)


That table is Voltage not VID.

No where does it say it is VID.

Just because a completely separate ViD chart, happens to have the same max voltage, does not change this chart and the fact that it is clearly referring to max cpu voltage and not VID.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> No that is core not VID and has nothing to do with load line calibration, it is operational core voltage. The voltage is measured at the signal pins read Note 3.
> 
> 8th gen specifications. LINK: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/processors/core/8th-gen-processor-family-s-platform-datasheet-vol-1.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's VID that you just linked.
> Also: "operational core voltage BEFORE VDROOP is applied!"
> 
> Go look at the VID chart on the VRM Down specification. It shows the exact same thing
> Min VID, typ and max VID (1.52v), except it shows it in a "grid" (checkerboard) type format.
> Something frankly beyond my understanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, these processors were NOT designed to be used with loadline calibration. You're confusing the loadline SLOPE with loadline calibration. The slope is precisely what defines vdroop.
> I've been reading these charts since the P4 days. Some of these same charts have put the word "VCORE" in place of VID but it's VID.
> 
> Also dont link datasheets. Link the VRM-DOWN specification sheet. This tells you exactly what you need to know about the relationship between VID And vcore and the loadline slope.
> 
> Just something to note:
> Vdroop as we know it didn't exist in the Pentium 2 and P3 days. You put 1.75v into the CPU, the voltage it got was 1.75v. It only started becoming a problem when it was added during the P4 days and the transition from slot 1 to LGA. Look up the revisions of the VRM-Down specifications from those days (if you can find them).
> 
> BTW I'm aware that there may not be VRM-Down spec sheets for Skylake and newer processors. But if you can find the latest documents where they DID have charts, you will see the exact same VID charts and the EXACT Same max VID (1.52v). This VID was still 1.52v on the Sandy Bridge days (2600k) and it was known as max VID precisely not max Vcore. There were also loadline charts that were shown on the SPECIFICATION VRM-DOWN sheets (but NOT in the datasheets!)
Click to expand...

Those are the DC rails from the VRM to the operating processor modes. Did you read Note 3? That how they measure the DC voltage from the VRM to the pins of the processor.

The processor VID sends 1.52v table from the VID table to the VRM, then the VRM can send 1.52v to the processor signal pins where the voltage is measured in Note 3 of the specifications.

VID is (voltage identification digital) it is a digital signal from the processor going to the motherboard VRM.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

@tknight

It happened again lastnight, temps were slowly creeping up but the ambient was cooler.

I swapped out my H115i for my wife's Kraken x61, the whole bracket, nuts etc, repasted, temps are way better.
Prime95 29.3 Small FFT test, didn't even go over 60c ([email protected]).

So I'll see how I go again today, if it doesn't happen then it's the H115i's mount, whether a concave plate, mounting screws not right etc, if it does happen it has to be my tube of paste.

I've noticed if you keep the CPU under 65c you can use much lower voltages...









What AVX offsets are people using (if any) for 5Ghz, are you guys just using OCCT to test the AVX load?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That table is Voltage not VID.
> 
> No where does it say it is VID.
> 
> Just because a completely separate ViD chart, happens to have the same max voltage, does not change this chart and the fact that it is clearly referring to max cpu voltage and not VID.


I'll say it again because NO ONE SEEMS to get it.
THAT IS VOLTAGE GOING TO THE PROCESSOR before VDROOP is applied.
VDROOP is applied based on amps/current, adjusting vcore downwards as load increases.

That is your final vcore.
That's exactly what I said.

You people are saying "you can set processor in bios to 1.52v" and expect it to run at 1.52v at full load at 100+ watts and be fully safe.

You guys do know that LOADLINE calibration is completely third party, designed by mainboard manufacturers to counter vdroop, which is purposely put in by Intel, right?

You guys still don't believe me, do you?

Maybe this will change your mind.

"VID instead of vcore"?

THIS is from a VRM_DOWN spec sheet. not "PROCESSOR" spec sheet.


Sorry for the potato image, but you see how TRUE Vcore DROPS as amps increase?

If you guys don't get it, then I'm done trying to explain. Keep thinking 1.52v at full load is safe and in Intel's design characteristics.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> @tknight
> 
> It happened again lastnight, temps were slowly creeping up but the ambient was cooler.
> 
> I swapped out my H115i for my wife's Kraken x61, the whole bracket, nuts etc, repasted, temps are way better.
> Prime95 29.3 Small FFT test, didn't even go over 60c ([email protected]).
> 
> So I'll see how I go again today, if it doesn't happen then it's the H115i's mount, whether a concave plate, mounting screws not right etc, if it does happen it has to be my tube of paste.
> 
> I've noticed if you keep the CPU under 65c you can use much lower voltages...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What AVX offsets are people using (if any) for 5Ghz, are you guys just using OCCT to test the AVX load?


Yeah the fact you now have better temps, does point to your H115i playing up. Plus as i said earlier, ive never seen Kryonaut fail in months of use, let alone 2 days.

Let us know how it goes and whether it now holds for more than two days.

Also if you want the best temps and performance, then i highly recommend you go to a custom waterloop. EK make a complete kit that comes with everything you need in the box.
Its called the Performance Series and the P360 kit is the one to get, as long as your case can support a 360 radiator.

I run my cpu with no avx offset at 5ghz.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yeah the fact you now have better temps, does point to your H115i playing up. Plus as i said earlier, ive never seen Kryonaut fail in months of use, let alone 2 days.
> 
> Let us know how it goes and whether it now holds for more than two days.
> 
> Also if you want the best temps and performance, then i highly recommend you go to a custom waterloop. EK make a complete kit that comes with everything you need in the box.
> Its called the Performance Series and the P360 kit is the one to get, as long as your case can support a 360 radiator.
> 
> I run my cpu with no avx offset at 5ghz.


I got better temps with the first repaste too lol.
But I'll spend another day hammering the cpu and see what happens, aircon is at the ready...

I will be looking at a custom loop at the end of the month.
It'll be my first so I was thinking of going for a EK 360 Performance kit for the "noob" build.


----------



## Falkentyne

Document.

https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/power-management/voltage-regulator-down-11-1-processor-power-delivery-guidelines.html

Even though Haswell+ has an on die voltage regulator, the exact same concept still applies here.

At ONE time, Intel listed safe operating voltages, and then unsafe operating voltages, with "absolute max" (max VID) Being at the very end of the unsafe operating voltages (aka, voltage where the CPU can operate with NO load). But sometime around 2008, Intel suddenly stopped listing the 'unsafe operating voltages' on their VID charts, and then instead just listed "MAX VID" (absolute max) instead of separating safe and unsafe. This led even more people to get confused and think that max VID was in fact SAFE. And now when someone who was actually around long enough to REMEMBER the old charts where Intel actually listed safe and unsafe (non operational) voltages separately, tries to explain that max VID is MAXIMUM allowable voltage allowed with NO LOAD AT ALL (load would cause this to DROOP much farther down, see folks?), people like me wind up getting flamed.

Just because some people were actually around long enough to remember when Intel actually gave us MORE Information (back in the pentium 3 days, and early P4 days you knew exactly where the safe limit ended).

I still remember when there was an argument over on XS when Intel first removed the "safe and unsafe" voltages, even though they still existed in the SAME Way with the EXACT Same value for MAX VID in both datasheets !! (the tech didn't change, hell, the processors were still usable in older mainboards, it was just a "tock".

I dont know if it's there, but in one of the documents, Intel had a VID Crosstable, which had the absolute lowest VID and max vid, in a chessboard type grid, that took up TWO pages (IIRC), because I think it actually started at NEGATIVE voltage(?).

Back in the old days, when Intel first added Vdroop, they gave so much information about "maximum RELIABLE voltages" and "unsafe/non operational voltages", which ended at "MAX VID". Then they 'removed' that info suddenly and just gave max VID (funny enough, the max VID didn't change one bit, from when they gave that info and didn't. It was still either 1.75v or 1.52v, I forgot. But I think you can clearly see how people started getting misled, thinking VID was vcore (because they never looked at the loadline/vss/amp charts which showed how VCC would DROP at a SET max VID, as amps increased, and so on....).


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Right temps are still good.
I've done 1 hour of OCCT (Large Data Set), temps hit 63c, 1 hour of Prime95 Min/Max FFT 1344/Run FFT's in-place, temps hit 68c, and 1 hour of Realbench 2.56, temps hit 73c.
These sound about right for [email protected] LLC 5 (1.376v Windows) no AVX.



Oh and @tknight I've worked out the problem with the H115i.
It seems if you put too much stress on the very non flexible tubing it will cause the rubber washers/rings on the rear mounting plate to compress a little bit on one side.
Nothing that will cause temps to rise straight away, but enough to allow vertical movement (running) or drying out of the thermal paste.
The Kraken x61 has longer and more flexible tubing, so it doesn't happen.

I'm trying to get a pic of what I've seen, but it's really hard with just a phone, but you get what I mean.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Document.
> 
> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/power-management/voltage-regulator-down-11-1-processor-power-delivery-guidelines.html
> 
> Even though Haswell+ has an on die voltage regulator, the exact same concept still applies here.
> 
> At ONE time, Intel listed safe operating voltages, and then unsafe operating voltages, with "absolute max" (max VID) Being at the very end of the unsafe operating voltages (aka, voltage where the CPU can operate with NO load). But sometime around 2008, Intel suddenly stopped listing the 'unsafe operating voltages' on their VID charts, and then instead just listed "MAX VID" (absolute max) instead of separating safe and unsafe. This led even more people to get confused and think that max VID was in fact SAFE. And now when someone who was actually around long enough to REMEMBER the old charts where Intel actually listed safe and unsafe (non operational) voltages separately, tries to explain that max VID is MAXIMUM allowable voltage allowed with NO LOAD AT ALL (load would cause this to DROOP much farther down, see folks?), people like me wind up getting flamed.
> 
> Just because some people were actually around long enough to remember when Intel actually gave us MORE Information (back in the pentium 3 days, and early P4 days you knew exactly where the safe limit ended).
> 
> I still remember when there was an argument over on XS when Intel first removed the "safe and unsafe" voltages, even though they still existed in the SAME Way with the EXACT Same value for MAX VID in both datasheets !! (the tech didn't change, hell, the processors were still usable in older mainboards, it was just a "tock".
> 
> I dont know if it's there, but in one of the documents, Intel had a VID Crosstable, which had the absolute lowest VID and max vid, in a chessboard type grid, that took up TWO pages (IIRC), because I think it actually started at NEGATIVE voltage(?).
> 
> Back in the old days, when Intel first added Vdroop, they gave so much information about "maximum RELIABLE voltages" and "unsafe/non operational voltages", which ended at "MAX VID". Then they 'removed' that info suddenly and just gave max VID (funny enough, the max VID didn't change one bit, from when they gave that info and didn't. It was still either 1.75v or 1.52v, I forgot. But I think you can clearly see how people started getting misled, thinking VID was vcore (because they never looked at the loadline/vss/amp charts which showed how VCC would DROP at a SET max VID, as amps increased, and so on....).


You are way off the system specifications for gen 8. I posted the Vcc processor DC rails that is the last stop to the processor signal pins read with a oscilloscope maximum 1.52v. notes 3 in specifications.

Your confusing your self with VID, LLC specifications that all takes place at the processor and VRM. The DC rails to Vcc signal pins is the last stop before the cores where the Max 1.52v is read.


----------



## Falkentyne

Just had to block wingman for insulting me in PM. (I'm age 46--been overclocking and building PC's since the P1 MMX 166 days) and saying I dont know what amps and volts are?

Just what the hell is wrong with you people?
I'll say this one more time.
INTEL'S PROCESSORS ARE NOT DESIGNED TO BE USED WITH LOADLINE CALIBRATION per electrical design considerations! Loadline calibration is a motherboard specific tweak, designed to counter Intel's own vdroop algorithm. I don't care if you people don't believe me. You can hate me all you want. But I've done my research on this.

Bring an actual Intel employee in here and prove me wrong then I'll apologize and admit I'm wrong.


----------



## Mooncheese

What just seems completely off about the 1.52v "limit" is that, correct me if I'm wrong, but silicon resistor mico-processor technology has been relatively consistent, was there some breakthrough I'm unaware of that now suddenly allows for chips to take more than 1.4v? It's been 1.4v on most if not all processors for as long as I can remember.

1.52v seems more congruent with a VID figure, accounting for Vdroop, not a VCore figure.

And since there is some confusion here about this, I think it's better to err on the side of caution.

We should probably try to reach out to someone who has the answer over on Intel Reddit. I suppose I will do that tomorrow.

That's just my $.02.


----------



## Falkentyne

You're 100% correct, Mooncheese.
That's exactly what I've been trying to say.

The 1.52V figure is the starting voltage assuming there is NO LOAD at all on the CPU.
Then you have VCC (what we know as vcore) in respect to vss. As amps increase, vcore DROPS. So pull 150W thorugh that 1.52v VID target chip, now it's seeing 1.35v.

Loadline Calibration is a motherboard (NOT FIVR) specific adjustment that breaks that vcc/vss slope into a flattened line rather than a slope, so that the voltage doesn't drop during load. While this is great for us when pushing the clocks (Intel did not exactly 'design' their chips to be run at 5 ghz on high voltages), it goes against the electrical design considerations of the processor. And that's when you are at risk of damage or degradation. You know you're at a low point in the overclocking knowledge scene when someone actually thinks that Intel processors are designed to be run with idle and load voltages being exactly the same. Intel knows we're overclocking the chips, they advertise overclocking now and "unofficially" support it (their 'blow up a processor, pay $25 and we'll replace it" is basically acknowledgement. That doesn't mean they suddenly changed how they design the CPU's, and reverted back to the Pentium 3 days where there was no vdroop as standard...

All this was known and widely available on the VRM Down specification reference sheets. But 90% of overclockers won't even understand what's on those sheets anyway, because they're intended for mainboard manufacturers and people designing circuits.

What's pathetic is, back in the old days, Intel actually LISTED supported VOLTAGES where the processor was warranted to function reliably at long term, then they listed "Non supported (out of operational range) voltages, which ended at "MAX VID" (Or absolute maximum voltage). At that time, it was called "maximum allowable voltage."

Suddenly Intel removed this entire description, and changed everything to "VID", but the maximum VID was the same as before. Maximum VID was listed as 'absolute maximum' just like before, but the 'operational voltage' paragraph was completely removed. it's almost like they got lazy and just decied to say "this is absolute maximum, but now it's called VID instead of voltage."

It's me not knowing that, which caused me to degrade one 2600k very severly, by running it at 1.52v, and another moderately.

Even though the FIVR exists, the same concept still applies.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Just had to block wingman for insulting me in PM. (I'm age 46--been overclocking and building PC's since the P1 MMX 166 days) and saying I dont know what amps and volts are?
> 
> Just what the hell is wrong with you people?
> I'll say this one more time.
> INTEL'S PROCESSORS ARE NOT DESIGNED TO BE USED WITH LOADLINE CALIBRATION per electrical design considerations! Loadline calibration is a motherboard specific tweak, designed to counter Intel's own vdroop algorithm. I don't care if you people don't believe me. You can hate me all you want. But I've done my research on this.
> 
> Bring an actual Intel employee in here and prove me wrong then I'll apologize and admit I'm wrong.


No one is disputing your statement about Intel cpu's designed to have Vdroop, but your comments saying that 1.52 volts is not the maximum voltage the cpu can handle, even though the charts for the processor show that, is where there is disagreement.

Apart from the fact that you would just never run anywhere near 1.52 volts for 24/7 use, but for the purpose of this discussion, no where does it say in the most current up to date datasheets, that you cannot run the cpu up to its maximum 1.52 voltage if need be.

Referencing documents from 2009, that do not apply to the current generation of cpu's, has no bearing on this topic, as from Skylake onwards, the design of the cpu's voltage regulator has drastically changed to what is in the documents you are referring to,

Ever since Skylake, where the FIVR was removed from the cpu and placed onto the motherboard, the 6700K, 7700K and 8700K, have been able to take running at much higher voltages than its predecessors, and the VID to actual VCORE difference has not been as great a difference as you had stated previously.

I have seen either of the three above cpu's come out with VID's well above 1.4 volts and the VCORE shown under load is very close to the VID even with vdroop, so therefore Intel's datasheet that states a maximum cpu voltage of 1.52 volts would not be VID and is actual voltage.

Plus your statement saying that if you run at 1.52 volts, with the board's LLC enabled, the cpu will then degrade, is based on what actual evidence or verified results ? Because cpu degredation has not been officially proven.

That statement there just seems to be your opinion and not actual fact. If we were to go on something proven, then there has been quite a lot of 6700K, 7700K and 8700K cpus, that have been run upto 1.55-1.6 volts with LLC enabled, under heavy benching load, which can sometimes equal the same load as Prime95 and have no damage and no degredation whatsoever, as they were run with high end watercooling systems, that kept temperatures well within the cpu's temp range and were able to handle that voltage with no droop.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Just had to block wingman for insulting me in PM. (I'm age 46--been overclocking and building PC's since the P1 MMX 166 days) and saying I dont know what amps and volts are?
> 
> Just what the hell is wrong with you people?
> I'll say this one more time.
> INTEL'S PROCESSORS ARE NOT DESIGNED TO BE USED WITH LOADLINE CALIBRATION per electrical design considerations! Loadline calibration is a motherboard specific tweak, designed to counter Intel's own vdroop algorithm. I don't care if you people don't believe me. You can hate me all you want. But I've done my research on this.
> 
> Bring an actual Intel employee in here and prove me wrong then I'll apologize and admit I'm wrong.


I did not insult you I was asking if you know what volts and AMPs are, I attended college for computer science and electronics.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You're 100% correct, Mooncheese.
> That's exactly what I've been trying to say.
> 
> The 1.52V figure is the starting voltage assuming there is NO LOAD at all on the CPU.
> Then you have VCC (what we know as vcore) in respect to vss. As amps increase, vcore DROPS. So pull 150W thorugh that 1.52v VID target chip, now it's seeing 1.35v.
> 
> Loadline Calibration is a motherboard (NOT FIVR) specific adjustment that breaks that vcc/vss slope into a flattened line rather than a slope, so that the voltage doesn't drop during load. While this is great for us when pushing the clocks (Intel did not exactly 'design' their chips to be run at 5 ghz on high voltages), it goes against the electrical design considerations of the processor. And that's when you are at risk of damage or degradation. You know you're at a low point in the overclocking knowledge scene when someone actually thinks that Intel processors are designed to be run with idle and load voltages being exactly the same. Intel knows we're overclocking the chips, they advertise overclocking now and "unofficially" support it (their 'blow up a processor, pay $25 and we'll replace it" is basically acknowledgement. That doesn't mean they suddenly changed how they design the CPU's, and reverted back to the Pentium 3 days where there was no vdroop as standard...
> 
> All this was known and widely available on the VRM Down specification reference sheets. But 90% of overclockers won't even understand what's on those sheets anyway, because they're intended for mainboard manufacturers and people designing circuits.
> 
> What's pathetic is, back in the old days, Intel actually LISTED supported VOLTAGES where the processor was warranted to function reliably at long term, then they listed "Non supported (out of operational range) voltages, which ended at "MAX VID" (Or absolute maximum voltage). At that time, it was called "maximum allowable voltage."
> 
> Suddenly Intel removed this entire description, and changed everything to "VID", but the maximum VID was the same as before. Maximum VID was listed as 'absolute maximum' just like before, but the 'operational voltage' paragraph was completely removed. it's almost like they got lazy and just decied to say "this is absolute maximum, but now it's called VID instead of voltage."
> 
> It's me not knowing that, which caused me to degrade one 2600k very severly, by running it at 1.52v, and another moderately.
> 
> Even though the FIVR exists, the same concept still applies.


The 1.52v max is at a load of 138 AMPs max for hex core.

From your post I can tell you don't know what AMP's are, they are the load. 1.52v X 138a = 209.76 watts maximum for hex core.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Right temps are still good.
> I've done 1 hour of OCCT (Large Data Set), temps hit 63c, 1 hour of Prime95 Min/Max FFT 1344/Run FFT's in-place, temps hit 68c, and 1 hour of Realbench 2.56, temps hit 73c.
> These sound about right for [email protected] LLC 5 (1.376v Windows) no AVX.
> 
> Oh and @tknight I've worked out the problem with the H115i.
> It seems if you put too much stress on the very non flexible tubing it will cause the rubber washers/rings on the rear mounting plate to compress a little bit on one side.
> Nothing that will cause temps to rise straight away, but enough to allow vertical movement (running) or drying out of the thermal paste.
> The Kraken x61 has longer and more flexible tubing, so it doesn't happen.
> 
> I'm trying to get a pic of what I've seen, but it's really hard with just a phone, but you get what I mean.


Those temps are really good for the voltage you are running.

Yeah I understand what you are trying to describe and that would also explain the thermal paste bond being broken and then temps starting to rise. But that is not the fault of the Kryonaut, as Kryonaut is the best non conductive thermal paste on the market.

How are the temps now, still staying the same and no longer rising ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Those temps are really good for the voltage you are running.
> 
> Yeah I understand what you are trying to describe and that would also explain the thermal paste bond being broken and then temps starting to rise. But that is not the fault of the Kryonaut, as Kryonaut is the best non conductive thermal paste on the market.
> 
> How are the temps now, still staying the same and no longer rising ?


Maybe 2c higher because I put the side of my case back on, but that's normal..
Nothing like when I was using the H115i.

So it is the H115i, it's not faulty, it just need a better mounting position, my wife isn't suffering from the same problem, but it fit better in her Air 540.
Plus with the Apex I had to mount it a little different in the Enthoo Primo, so there was a little more pulling on the block by the tubing.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Maybe 2c higher because I put the side of my case back on, but that's normal..
> Nothing like when I was using the H115i.
> 
> So it is the H115i, it's not faulty, it just need a better mounting position, my wife isn't suffering from the same problem, but it fit better in her Air 540.
> Plus with the Apex I had to mount it a little different in the Enthoo Primo, so there was a little more pulling on the block by the tubing.


That's good that you found the H115i mount was the issue.

Once you go to the EK watercooled loop, you won't have that problem at all, as the EK Supremacy EVO, has the tubing that comes in and out through centre of the waterblock, so its all balanced in the middle and you don't have any uneven pressure points.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That's good that you found the H115i mount was the issue.
> 
> Once you go to the EK watercooled loop, you won't have that problem at all, as the EK Supremacy EVO, has the tubing that comes in and out through centre of the waterblock, so its all balanced in the middle and you don't have any uneven pressure points.


Just check the water temp in the Kraken x61, it's nearly exactly the same temp as the cpu's idle temp.
33.1c Liquid temp, 33.2c idle temp, impressive









I was looking at these kits:

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/34972/ek-kit-p360-liquid-cooling-kit

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/39124/ek-kit-g360-watercooling-kit


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Just check the water temp in the Kraken x61, it's nearly exactly the same temp as the cpu's idle temp.
> 33.1c Liquid temp, 33.2c idle temp, impressive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking at these kits:
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/34972/ek-kit-p360-liquid-cooling-kit
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/39124/ek-kit-g360-watercooling-kit


With watercooling the temp you want to compare, is your water temp to your ambient temp, when under load. The difference between subtracting the ambient temp from your water temp, is called the Delta T or Delta Temperature. The lower the Delta T the better and more effective your water cooling is working.

With an AIO cooler you will usually get a Delta T of about 10-15 degrees. With a custom loop you can get your Delta T down as low as 1-2 degrees under load, depending on your setup.

The P360 kit is the better of the two, as it comes with a cylinder type reservoir combo pump, which is a lot easier to mount in cases, as it has a lot more options to where you can mount it, especially with the included optional fan mount bracket.

Plus cylinder reservoirs are a lot easier to fill than the 5.25 bay reservoirs


----------



## Dragonsyph

Why are those two kits so much? I was looking at the EKWB EK-KIT S360 for 219 bucks, but for some reason i CANT find a single review online that show temps vs other coolers.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Why are those two kits so much? I was looking at the EKWB EK-KIT S360 for 219 bucks, but for some reason i CANT find a single review online that show temps vs other coolers.


The P360 and G360 both come with a superior D5 pump, compared to the SPC pump that is in the S360 kit.
Plus they also come with a 40mm thick radiator, which does make a considerable difference to temps.

Here is an excellent indepth review of the P360 kit, showing the great temps it achieves, with a non delidded 6700K, which was a chip that ran hot out of the box, at various voltage levels as high as 1.50 volts

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/ek-p360-performance-360-liquid-cooling-review,1.html


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> The P360 and G360 both come with a superior D5 pump, compared to the SPC pump that is in the S360 kit.
> Plus they also come with a 40mm thick radiator, which does make a considerable difference to temps.
> 
> Here is an excellent indepth review of the P360 kit, showing the great temps it achieves, with a non delidded 6700K, which was a chip that ran hot out of the box, at various voltage levels as high as 1.50 volts
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/ek-p360-performance-360-liquid-cooling-review,1.html


Pretty impressive but for x4 the cost of a 110i for only 4 more degrees its a hard thing to pick. Iv been looking for something just to cool the CPU, and was thinking the s360 kit, but i doubt it gets any better then a H115i at double the cost.

Have you a suggestion on a none AIO cooler for just the CPU? Wanting to get into the custom loop stuff. But if its gonna cost x2-x4 the cost for only 2-5C then whats the point?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

What is the noice difference between the two?

My PC is DEAD silent under any load. Fan speed is fixed at 30%/600 rpm.

Any lower and the big 200mm fans make a terrible noise.


----------



## vonPelz

Overclocking with adaptive voltage mode feels like a constant battle against SVID. At 4.8ghz, one has to resort to setting SVID behaviour to best-case scenario, as well as LLC to default to force lower voltage during load. Using negative offset doesn't help much, since it's effective across the board, making other loads unstable. Wish there was an option to disable SVID for the turbo multiplier, allowing the manual turbo voltage to be lower than SVID.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Pretty impressive but for x4 the cost of a 110i for only 4 more degrees its a hard thing to pick. Iv been looking for something just to cool the CPU, and was thinking the s360 kit, but i doubt it gets any better then a H115i at double the cost.
> 
> Have you a suggestion on a none AIO cooler for just the CPU? Wanting to get into the custom loop stuff. But if its gonna cost x2-x4 the cost for only 2-5C then whats the point?


Honestly after what I've found with the tubing on the H115i I wouldn't recommend it.
Go the Kraken x62, Heck even the older Corsair H110i, more flexible tubing, plus the Kraken has a little bit longer tubing.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Honestly after what I've found with the tubing on the H115i I wouldn't recommend it.
> Go the Kraken x62, Heck even the older Corsair H110i, more flexible tubing, plus the Kraken has a little bit longer tubing.


Ya my first choice was the cracken but looking at all the reviews were you buy them they have like 20-50% + 1 star reviews because all the pumps are failing.


----------



## k0din

So on an as rock Taichi board, i had it set to LLC 1. It says on the description for this setting that 1 is disable. Is that correct?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya my first choice was the cracken but looking at all the reviews were you buy them they have like 50% + 1 star reviews because all the pumps are failing.


Yeah, it's a shame you still can't get the x61, that was the better model.
The one I'm using from my wife's machine is 12 months old, still going strong


----------



## Rowethren

Main reason I use a custom loop is it allows for quieter operation as I use my computer in my hifi setup. At idle at ~25°C my fans are 450rpm which is pretty much inaudible, when in full Realbench load at around 70°C they increase to 900rpm which is a bit loud but not too intrusive, during gaming they mostly max out at just under 50°C which is at 600rpm and just starting to get audible. Baring in mind I have 15 140mm fans with a 420x60 and 280x80 radiator.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Personally, I'm use to the sounds of fans. For like 2 years iv had my h100i at 1500RPM literally 2 feet from me with no case. I just want something that will last years to come. I'm surprised this h100i is still going, I'v had it since they first came out and it still does a great job.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Personally, I'm use to the sounds of fans. For like 2 years iv had my h100i at 1500RPM literally 2 feet from me with no case. I just want something that will last years to come. I'm surprised this h100i is still going, I'v had it since they first came out and it still does a great job.


Hey I did a run of OCCT with a Kraken x61 and fans at 900rpm.
Temps didn't go over 63c.

On another note no increase in temps now, last night I was seeing it by now.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Hey I did a run of OCCT with a Kraken x61 and fans at 900rpm.
> Temps didn't go over 63c.
> 
> On another note no increase in temps now, last night I was seeing it by now.


Nice mate.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice mate.


Quick XTU Benchmark, temps and fan speed:


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Pretty impressive but for x4 the cost of a 110i for only 4 more degrees its a hard thing to pick. Iv been looking for something just to cool the CPU, and was thinking the s360 kit, but i doubt it gets any better then a H115i at double the cost.
> 
> Have you a suggestion on a none AIO cooler for just the CPU? Wanting to get into the custom loop stuff. But if its gonna cost x2-x4 the cost for only 2-5C then whats the point?


It is more than 2-5 degrees. What that review doesnt show is how a custom loop with a D5 pump and a far larger and thicker 360 radiator, greatly out performs a 110i/115i or any AIO, that only has a tiny little pump in the cpu block and a very thin 20mm radiator, once you start overclocking upwards of 5.0ghz and onwards.

It is about a 15-20 degree difference.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> It is more than 2-5 degrees. What that review doesnt show is how a custom loop with a D5 pump and a far larger and thicker 360 radiator, greatly out performs a 110i/115i or any AIO, that only has a tiny little pump in the cpu block and a very thin 20mm radiator, once you start overclocking upwards of 5.0ghz and onwards.
> 
> It is about a 15-20 degree difference.


Wow, that is pretty impressive if you get that much better cooling. Iv been reading reviews on all the newer AIOs what have the Astek gen 5 pumps, and my god all the failure rates is disgusting. I think I'm just gonna have to do a bunch of research and buy an EK parts and build my own. Guess ill just have to use my h100i tell i can afford a custom loop.

Oh i just found this kit from EK, its the new aluminum ones but it looks pretty sweet and its only 159 bucks.

https://www.ekfluidgaming.com/ek-kit-a240

What do you think about that?


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I'll say it again because NO ONE SEEMS to get it.
> THAT IS VOLTAGE GOING TO THE PROCESSOR before VDROOP is applied.
> VDROOP is applied based on amps/current, adjusting vcore downwards as load increases.
> 
> That is your final vcore.
> That's exactly what I said.
> 
> You people are saying "you can set processor in bios to 1.52v" and expect it to run at 1.52v at full load at 100+ watts and be fully safe.
> 
> You guys do know that LOADLINE calibration is completely third party, designed by mainboard manufacturers to counter vdroop, which is purposely put in by Intel, right?
> 
> You guys still don't believe me, do you?
> 
> Maybe this will change your mind.
> 
> "VID instead of vcore"?
> 
> THIS is from a VRM_DOWN spec sheet. not "PROCESSOR" spec sheet.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the potato image, but you see how TRUE Vcore DROPS as amps increase?
> 
> If you guys don't get it, then I'm done trying to explain. Keep thinking 1.52v at full load is safe and in Intel's design characteristics.


So we would be looking at 1385 mV Vcore at 150 A for 208 W power draw or 1345 mV Vcore at 200 A for 269 W power draw according to Intel specs in the worst case of a 1.52 V VID? And 1.5 V at 6.25 A for 9.4 W in idle?


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Wow, that is pretty impressive if you get that much better cooling. Iv been reading reviews on all the newer AIOs what have the Astek gen 5 pumps, and my god all the failure rates is disgusting. I think I'm just gonna have to do a bunch of research and buy an EK parts and build my own. Guess ill just have to use my h100i tell i can afford a custom loop.
> 
> Oh i just found this kit from EK, its the new aluminum ones but it looks pretty sweet and its only 159 bucks.
> 
> https://www.ekfluidgaming.com/ek-kit-a240
> 
> What do you think about that?


Yes the new aluminium kits are fine, you just have to then keep it all aluminium when you expand it and the only downside at the moment, is that not all gpu blocks come in aluminium, so then if you want to add your gpu to the loop and there is no aluminium block for it, then you can't add it in. There is far greater parts availability for copper based components.

Just to show you how much of a difference there is between an AIO Cooler and an EK Custom loop, I duplicated SchoolofMonkey's overclocking settings, to the same 5ghz core, 4.4ghz cache and set my cpu voltage to 1.40 in the bios with LLC 6, which then ended up being 1.44 volts under load, so another 0.05 volts more than Monkey's max voltage.
I am running a single 480 radiator and my 8700K is not delidded yet, and even though it doesn't need 1.40 volts to run at 5ghz, I set it to the same/slightly higher voltage as Monkey's, in order to keep everything equal, so as to highlight how effective a custom loop is compared to an AIO.
Monkey's cpu is delidded, so the fact the my non delidded cpu, ran only 6 degrees hotter in XTU at higher voltage levels, demonstrates that a custom loop is far superior to an AIO, because if I was delidded, then there would be another 20-30 degree drop in my cpu temps.

SchoolofMonkeys - AIO Temp in XTU



My Custom Loop temps in XTU


----------



## l Nuke l

8 hour run of realbench v2.44. 8700k delided and cooled with h115i @ 5.2ghz, -1 avx offset, 4.8 cache, 1.43vcore, llc 5


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> 8 hour run of realbench v2.44. 8700k delided and cooled with h115i @ 5.2ghz, -1 avx offset, 4.8 cache, 1.43vcore, llc 5


That's a pretty decent 8700K you have there.

Can you do a run of XTU benchmark at 5.2ghz and post up what temps you get and what voltages it runs at ?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yes the new aluminium kits are fine, you just have to then keep it all aluminium when you expand it and the only downside at the moment, is that not all gpu blocks come in aluminium, so then if you want to add your gpu to the loop and there is no aluminium block for it, then you can't add it in. There is far greater parts availability for copper based components.
> 
> Just to show you how much of a difference there is between an AIO Cooler and an EK Custom loop, I duplicated SchoolofMonkey's overclocking settings, to the same 5ghz core, 4.4ghz cache and set my cpu voltage to 1.40 in the bios with LLC 6, which then ended up being 1.44 volts under load, so another 0.05 volts more than Monkey's max voltage.
> I am running a single 480 radiator and my 8700K is not delidded yet, and even though it doesn't need 1.40 volts to run at 5ghz, I set it to the same/slightly higher voltage as Monkey's, in order to keep everything equal, so as to highlight how effective a custom loop is compared to an AIO.
> Monkey's cpu is delidded, so the fact the my non delidded cpu, ran only 6 degrees hotter in XTU at higher voltage levels, demonstrates that a custom loop is far superior to an AIO, because if I was delidded, then there would be another 20-30 degree drop in my cpu temps.
> 
> SchoolofMonkeys - AIO Temp in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> My Custom Loop temps in XTU


You can also see monkeys CPU only hit like 68% max load while you are at 100% load, and still you were only 7 degrees hotter. Very impressive.

We talking full EK loop with all copper parts? Do you think i could pick your brain on what kind of parts i would need just to cool the CPU? Maybe in messages or on here? What size and type of rad are we talking about? I just wanna cool the CPU now, and later when the volta 1080 ti version comes out i might wanna add it to the loop so i would want a rad and pump for the future.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That's a pretty decent 8700K you have there.
> 
> Can you do a run of XTU benchmark at 5.2ghz and post up what temps you get and what voltages it runs at ?


Sure you got a link for me?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> That's a pretty decent 8700K you have there.
> 
> Can you do a run of XTU benchmark at 5.2ghz and post up what temps you get and what voltages it runs at ?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> Yes the new aluminium kits are fine, you just have to then keep it all aluminium when you expand it and the only downside at the moment, is that not all gpu blocks come in aluminium, so then if you want to add your gpu to the loop and there is no aluminium block for it, then you can't add it in. There is far greater parts availability for copper based components.
> 
> Just to show you how much of a difference there is between an AIO Cooler and an EK Custom loop, I duplicated SchoolofMonkey's overclocking settings, to the same 5ghz core, 4.4ghz cache and set my cpu voltage to 1.40 in the bios with LLC 6, which then ended up being 1.44 volts under load, so another 0.05 volts more than Monkey's max voltage.
> I am running a single 480 radiator and my 8700K is not delidded yet, and even though it doesn't need 1.40 volts to run at 5ghz, I set it to the same/slightly higher voltage as Monkey's, in order to keep everything equal, so as to highlight how effective a custom loop is compared to an AIO.
> Monkey's cpu is delidded, so the fact the my non delidded cpu, ran only 6 degrees hotter in XTU at higher voltage levels, demonstrates that a custom loop is far superior to an AIO, because if I was delidded, then there would be another 20-30 degree drop in my cpu temps.
> 
> SchoolofMonkeys - AIO Temp in XTU
> 
> 
> 
> My Custom Loop temps in XTU


your ambient temps are also way lower look at your mobo temp then look at his 10c difference


----------



## Scotty99

I think after every post you make nuke you should clarify your hardware setup lol.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I think after every post you make nuke you should clarify your hardware setup lol.


what do you mean? its in my sig


----------



## ChaosAD

My only issue with adaptive voltage on my Hero X is that 1) i have to set it at 1.25v in order to get 1.295v for my 5.1Ghz and 2) no matter what i set my uncore, (49, 50 or 51), i always get max of 48. If i set manual vcore, uncore runs at 50!


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> what do you mean? its in my sig


Right, just to make it clear to people your hardware is on an open bench, not realistic temps to achieve for people using more common setups


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> I'll say it again because NO ONE SEEMS to get it.
> THAT IS VOLTAGE GOING TO THE PROCESSOR before VDROOP is applied.
> VDROOP is applied based on amps/current, adjusting vcore downwards as load increases.
> 
> That is your final vcore.
> That's exactly what I said.
> 
> You people are saying "you can set processor in bios to 1.52v" and expect it to run at 1.52v at full load at 100+ watts and be fully safe.
> 
> You guys do know that LOADLINE calibration is completely third party, designed by mainboard manufacturers to counter vdroop, which is purposely put in by Intel, right?
> 
> You guys still don't believe me, do you?
> 
> Maybe this will change your mind.
> 
> "VID instead of vcore"?
> 
> THIS is from a VRM_DOWN spec sheet. not "PROCESSOR" spec sheet.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the potato image, but you see how TRUE Vcore DROPS as amps increase?
> 
> If you guys don't get it, then I'm done trying to explain. Keep thinking 1.52v at full load is safe and in Intel's design characteristics.
> 
> 
> 
> So we would be looking at 1385 mV Vcore at 150 A for 208 W power draw or 1345 mV Vcore at 200 A for 269 W power draw according to Intel specs in the worst case of a 1.52 V VID? And 1.5 V at 6.25 A for 9.4 W in idle?
Click to expand...

Intel's 8 gen hex core specification is Vcc 1.52v max at max 138 A = 209 watts Max.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Right, just to make it clear to people your hardware is on an open bench, not realistic temps to achieve for people using more common setups


true lol! Jayztwocents did a video tho where he compared the temp difference of a gpu in a good airflow case vs open bench and temps were the same. Dunno if its the same for cpu tho.


----------



## wingman99

What is the stock cache speed of the i7 8700k?


----------



## clock12

custom water/quad rad/mx4


1.46-5g
1.48-5.2g

btw,this cpu is linx stable @ 4.9g/1.47V


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> true lol! Jayztwocents did a video tho where he compared the temp difference of a gpu in a good airflow case vs open bench and temps were the same. Dunno if its the same for cpu tho.


Depends a lot on the rad setup honestly. You could probably get similar results to open air with a front mounted rad, but putting them in the roof they will be 8-15c hotter depending on what GPU is doing.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> true lol! Jayztwocents did a video tho where he compared the temp difference of a gpu in a good airflow case vs open bench and temps were the same.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Depends a lot on the rad setup honestly. You could probably get similar results to open air with a front mounted rad, but putting them in the roof they will be 8-15c hotter depending on what GPU is doing.


yeah thats true.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Ya iv seen people with mounted rads sucking hot air from the gpu and wondering why there temps were higher. Gotta get that fresh air baby.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya iv seen people with mounted rads sucking hot air from the gpu and wondering why there temps were higher. Gotta get that fresh air baby.


yeah i dont understand why top mounted exhaust is most popular.


----------



## ThrashZone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya iv seen people with mounted rads sucking hot air from the gpu and wondering why there temps were higher. Gotta get that fresh air baby.


Hi,
AIO default configuration manufacture always show fans as exhaust so people follow although it's best as intake
Front is best using push and pull setup
Tough to do push and pull on top without totally covering the top of the board in older cases anyway.

Top of cases also have a grill system the front does not.


----------



## lilchronic

5.2Ghz 1.375v LLC 5


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 5.2Ghz 1.375v LLC 5


Does ram impact score in this benchmark?


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> My only issue with adaptive voltage on my Hero X is that 1) i have to set it at 1.25v in order to get 1.295v for my 5.1Ghz and 2) no matter what i set my uncore, (49, 50 or 51), i always get max of 48. If i set manual vcore, uncore runs at 50!


I noticed the same problem on my Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Does ram impact score in this benchmark?


yeah.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> So we would be looking at 1385 mV Vcore at 150 A for 208 W power draw or 1345 mV Vcore at 200 A for 269 W power draw according to Intel specs in the worst case of a 1.52 V VID? And 1.5 V at 6.25 A for 9.4 W in idle?


That chart was for processors before FIVR, but since vdroop seems to be functioning the same on Haswell and newer (when LLC is set to automatic or disabled), that's a pretty safe bet.
Intel has an 800 number, and they have some pretty smart geniuses working there. Someone should try to give them a call and ask for information about this.
Just whoever you talk to, be prepared to get a HUGE lecture about Linux. Because Linux is where all the coding happens. The last time I tried to ask Intel a technical question about some obscure mainboard bios setting, they directed me to the debian programmer groups......man.....


----------



## dbq5anlxj

I'm just curious. Will different motherboard result better or worse OC? let's say asus hero x vs asus apex. Will the apex board achieve the same clock with lower voltage or even higher speed?


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> yeah.


Is there any noticeable FPS improvement in games or game oriented benchmarks between 3600 and 4200 ram speed? thanks


----------



## Jbravo33

pushing for 250.


----------



## disties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> My CPU isnt the best and I think you can definitely do better than your current settings as I also run at 4.8ghz with lower temps and voltage (baring in mind your ambient is not massively different!)
> 
> Here is mine (click 'original' once the screenshot loads to increase the picture size)


Yes, I've the same perf than you with 4.8Ghz at 1.26v but with a 15min RealBench stress test, is that good enough for a 24/7 stable OC ?

What is your LLC settings ? Do you use AVX offset ?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

15 min ia nothing. At meast two hours.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> I'm just curious. Will different motherboard result better or worse OC? let's say asus hero x vs asus apex. Will the apex board achieve the same clock with lower voltage or even higher speed?


From all the reviews iv seen the only boards that netted a lower OC were MSI boards.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> Is there any noticeable FPS improvement in games or game oriented benchmarks between 3600 and 4200 ram speed? thanks


I'm sure there is. I haven't done the testing but that's what happens when you overclock.


----------



## HvacGuru

Over 3 hours of prime, would you say it's stable? No AVX offset


----------



## disties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 15 min ia nothing. At meast two hours.


Ok, so I'm stable with 4.7Ghz @ 1.28v, 2hours in prime95 v26.6 (1344fft) max average temp at 85° need to delid


----------



## Rezal

Don't rely on Prime if you only test larger FFTs unless your RAM is really fast.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Does anything we do daily like gaming or anything even use AVX?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Does anything we do daily like gaming or anything even use AVX?


When I game with BF1 also chrome and the OS uses AVX.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> When I game with BF1 also chrome and the OS uses AVX.


Oh wow i didn't now that, so a good AVX offset is nice to have. Ok good to know thanks. Was just thinking if nothing we use uses it then a large AVX offset wouldn't matter.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Over 3 hours of prime, would you say it's stable? No AVX offset


Looks fine to me. Personally I'd just download the latest version of prime95 and just disable AVX and FMA3 in the local.txt file (copying the switch instructions from undoc.txt). There are fixes in newer primes anyway so it's good to have the latest version.

Besides, if you really want to burn up your processor, you can delid, enable FMA3 (this requires AVX to also be enabled at the same time), and let her burn !


----------



## nyk20z3

Running a 8700K on a Asus Apex X. What additional settings should i look in to for a 5.0ghz OC besides setting synced cores to 50 ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Looks fine to me. Personally I'd just download the latest version of prime95 and just disable AVX and FMA3 in the local.txt file (copying the switch instructions from undoc.txt). There are fixes in newer primes anyway so it's good to have the latest version.
> 
> Besides, if you really want to burn up your processor, you can delid, enable FMA3 (this requires AVX to also be enabled at the same time), and let her burn !


Isn't OCCT Large data set a realistic test of AVX stability over Prime95's cpu killing power draw?
I can pass pretty much anything with lower voltages, but run that and I got a fail about 20 minutes in, that's how I ended up with 1.392v for my 5Ghz overclock no avx offset.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Looks fine to me. Personally I'd just download the latest version of prime95 and just disable AVX and FMA3 in the local.txt file (copying the switch instructions from undoc.txt). There are fixes in newer primes anyway so it's good to have the latest version.
> 
> Besides, if you really want to burn up your processor, you can delid, enable FMA3 (this requires AVX to also be enabled at the same time), and let her burn !


I am done testing this OC and happy with the results. It's been tested with LinX, Prime95 and Realbench 3.05.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> Is there any noticeable FPS improvement in games or game oriented benchmarks between 3600 and 4200 ram speed? thanks


Fallout 4 is very responsive to memory speed. There are a few titles out there that will benefit from greater speed. The question is, is it within your budget?

I picked up my G-Skill RGB Tridents 2x8 3200 MHz on sale for $150 during Black Friday, and they do that at XMP with the CPU at 5.1 GHz. 4200 MHz is like $500. It's not worth the performance difference IMHO, but if the sky is the limit with your budget, sure, why not.


----------



## Mooncheese

So what is the max voltage then? Right now I'm stable at 5.1 GHz, -1 AVX, 1.386-1.397 dynamic. I can either incrementally reduce this voltage, maybe 10-20 mV or I can shoot for 5.1 GHz, 0 AVX, with 1.42-1.43v?

Advice please!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Looks fine to me. Personally I'd just download the latest version of prime95 and just disable AVX and FMA3 in the local.txt file (copying the switch instructions from undoc.txt). There are fixes in newer primes anyway so it's good to have the latest version.
> 
> Besides, if you really want to burn up your processor, you can delid, enable FMA3 (this requires AVX to also be enabled at the same time), and let her burn !
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't OCCT Large data set a realistic test of AVX stability over Prime95's cpu killing power draw?
> I can pass pretty much anything with lower voltages, but run that and I got a fail about 20 minutes in, that's how I ended up with 1.392v for my 5Ghz overclock no avx offset.
Click to expand...

Prime95 does not kill CPUs if temperatures are kept in control.

Prime95 FMA3 cycles the transistors 80% more frequently in the same amount of time compared to gaming. There is no extra load on the transistors just usage.

This is a very simplified example prime95 FMA3 verses Gaming usage transistor cycles and watts.

Prime95 FMA3---- GHz speed transistors cycling, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off = 99 watts.

Gaming Battlefield GHz speed transistors cycling, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 55 watts.

So you can see from the example above prime95 FMA3 cycles the transistors more often then Gaming using more watts with no increased load on the transistors, however more utilization.

So 8 hours of gaming is about equal to 4 hours of prime95 FMA3 with the temperatures in check.


----------



## D13mass

Guys, could you recommend motherboard? I think about taichi or Asus strix


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, could you recommend motherboard? I think about taichi or Asus strix


Taichi is a better board


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 does not kill CPUs if temperatures are kept in control.
> 
> Prime95 FMA3 cycles the transistors 80% more frequently in the same amount of time compared to gaming. There is no extra load on the transistors just usage.
> 
> This is a very simplified example prime95 FMA3 verses Gaming usage transistor cycles and watts.
> 
> Prime95 FMA3---- GHz speed transistors cycling, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off = 99 watts.
> 
> Gaming Battlefield GHz speed transistors cycling, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 55 watts.
> 
> So you can see from the example above prime95 FMA3 cycles the transistors more often then Gaming using more watts with no increased load on the transistors, however more utilization.
> 
> So 8 hours of gaming is about equal to 4 hours of prime95 FMA3 with the temperatures in check.


So was that a yes or no to OCCT stress testing








(I did see your post about Prime95 prior)


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Prime95 does not kill CPUs if temperatures are kept in control.
> 
> Prime95 FMA3 cycles the transistors 80% more frequently in the same amount of time compared to gaming. There is no extra load on the transistors just usage.
> 
> This is a very simplified example prime95 FMA3 verses Gaming usage transistor cycles and watts.
> 
> Prime95 FMA3---- GHz speed transistors cycling, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off = 99 watts.
> 
> Gaming Battlefield GHz speed transistors cycling, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 55 watts.
> 
> So you can see from the example above prime95 FMA3 cycles the transistors more often then Gaming using more watts with no increased load on the transistors, however more utilization.
> 
> So 8 hours of gaming is about equal to 4 hours of prime95 FMA3 with the temperatures in check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So was that a yes or no to OCCT stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I did see your post about Prime95 prior)
Click to expand...

You have to do what you feel is the best. If you don't want to run a test like prime95 don't use OCCT. If your using OCCT it will work fine for AVX.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Fallout 4 is very responsive to memory speed. There are a few titles out there that will benefit from greater speed. The question is, is it within your budget?
> 
> I picked up my G-Skill RGB Tridents 2x8 3200 MHz on sale for $150 during Black Friday, and they do that at XMP with the CPU at 5.1 GHz. 4200 MHz is like $500. It's not worth the performance difference IMHO, but if the sky is the limit with your budget, sure, why not.


150$ for these,a nice bargain these days.
i have the same cl 14 here.

so for fps improvement;

due to the lack of installed modern games,

firesstrike light: 3600 mhz/cl 15+
4000 mhz/cl 17 tested



so yeah,ram oc may help.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You have to do what you feel is the best. If you don't want to run a test like prime95 don't use OCCT. If your using OCCT it will work fine for AVX.


I don't care what I run honestly, I just care if my system is stable.
[email protected] no AVX offset is Prime95 29.3 (AVX ON/FMA 3 OFF) and OCCT stable with a small fft test.
But then what everyday program is ever going to put that much stress onto a CPU.


----------



## Mooncheese

What memory is that?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You have to do what you feel is the best. If you don't want to run a test like prime95 don't use OCCT. If your using OCCT it will work fine for AVX.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care what I run honestly, I just care if my system is stable.
> [email protected] no AVX offset is Prime95 29.3 (AVX ON/FMA 3 OFF) and OCCT stable with a small fft test.
> But then what everyday program is ever going to put that much stress onto a CPU.
Click to expand...

It's really not about stress so much. Example you could pass prime95 or OCCT and Realbench and a game will still lockup. So Silicon lottery runs many tests for stability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> Care to share what test you perform for complete stability? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> A mix of everything (non-avx prime, linpack) along with some custom software. Exact details are a bit of a trade secret.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UtopiA*
> 
> Can someone who has more experience with SL bins answer a question.
> 
> I was looking at the 7700K bins (which are back on the site) and the vcores seem really high. For example the 5 GHz bin says 1.425V. Is that just an over-estimation/max vcore? Because I feel like I could buy a random 7700K off the shelf and hit 5 GHz WAY below 1.425V. Even having a delid on that chip defeats the purpose since any regular 7700K on ~1.35V or less will reach the same temps as a delidded 1.425V chip. Even the 5.2 bin says 1.45V and that's $480. If SL only keeps and sells the good chips, then I can't even imagine what the BAD chips looked like.
> 
> I believe the old stats said something like 60% of all 7700K's are capable of 5 GHz. Surely 1.425V wasn't necessary for all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shiftstealth is correct, we test at the voltage listed and that's it. So voltages listed are a worse case scenario for that particular bin, but you should expect to need up to that much. This is just a limited run of 7700Ks we're doing again thanks to all the Coffee Lake delays, previously we used 1.375-1.387V for the 5GHz bin.
> 
> Take into account our previous statistics were just an hour of Realbench, now we're doing much more rigorous testing aiming for complete stability. An average 7700K would not be able to pass our 5GHz testing at 1.35V.
Click to expand...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> It's really not about stress so much. Example you could pass prime95 or OCCT and Realbench and a game will still lockup. So Silicon lottery runs many tests for stability.


Yep, as do I.
OCCT, Realbench 2.56 and 2.44, Prime95 26.6 FFT 1344, Prime95 AVX FFT 1344/Small FFT/ Large FFT, x265, x264, Stressapptest and XTU.
Then fire up Divinity 2, as we know you can pass every stress test under the sun and 1 game will find instability, Divinity 2 finds it within minutes, better than BF1.









So with all that test I end up with a higher AVX voltage [email protected] LLC 5, anything lower and it will fail OCCT and Prime95 29.3 (AVX loads)
Temps are around 65c, but gets a little higher with Realbench (73c) due to the GPU heat and top mounted RAD (would love to mount it somewhere else but can't in the Primo).

When I say I've been testing for days, I do mean it...


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Fallout 4 is very responsive to memory speed. There are a few titles out there that will benefit from greater speed. The question is, is it within your budget?
> 
> I picked up my G-Skill RGB Tridents 2x8 3200 MHz on sale for $150 during Black Friday, and they do that at XMP with the CPU at 5.1 GHz. 4200 MHz is like $500. It's not worth the performance difference IMHO, but if the sky is the limit with your budget, sure, why not.


I'm running my 8700k 5.1 ghz on a arous gaming 7 right now. I only can reach 3600 cl15 on this board with 1.4v ram voltage. I bought the apex the other day for 280 when it on sale.Now, I have the board and cl14 3200 ram. I really don't know it's worth to pull all the waterloop apart and buy a new monoblock just for more cpu oc and the 4000+menory.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> I'm running my 8700k 5.1 ghz on a arous gaming 7 right now. I only can reach 3600 cl15 on this board with 1.4v ram voltage. I bought the apex the other day for 280 when it on sale.Now, I have the board and cl14 3200 ram. I really don't know it's worth to pull all the waterloop apart and buy a new monoblock just for more cpu oc and the 4000+menory.


What makes you think you will get more out of the CPU with the Apex? $280? Good lord. I would return it.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> What makes you think you will get more out of the CPU with the Apex? $280? Good lord. I would return it.


I can get more even with the gaming 7. I thought 280 is a good price for apex


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> your ambient temps are also way lower look at your mobo temp then look at his 10c difference


Yes but that only makes a 6 degree difference between our idle temps, as Monkey's cpu idle temps are only 6 degrees higher than mine with his 30 degree board temp.
However my cpu is not delidded and I am running at 0.05 more volts, so even with the 6 degree difference that the ambient temp would be affecting the cpu temp by, it still shows how much more a custom waterloop cools over an AIO running with a delidded cpu.

If I were delidded and dropped my cpu voltage by 0.05 volts, then my cpu temps would be well over 20 degrees, if not 30 degree less than what they are showing now. No AIO would even come close to that.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> You can also see monkeys CPU only hit like 68% max load while you are at 100% load, and still you were only 7 degrees hotter. Very impressive.
> 
> We talking full EK loop with all copper parts? Do you think i could pick your brain on what kind of parts i would need just to cool the CPU? Maybe in messages or on here? What size and type of rad are we talking about? I just wanna cool the CPU now, and later when the volta 1080 ti version comes out i might wanna add it to the loop so i would want a rad and pump for the future.


I prefer copper components as there is a much wider selection to choose from.

The EK P360 Performance kit is the ideal kit to go for, as it has everything you need in the box, with all the top quality components including the top of the range D5 pump, and the Supremacy EVO cpu block, as well as all the fittings, fans, and even the psu adapter for filling and leak testing your loop.

Then when you want to add your gpu into the loop, then all you need to buy is the gpu block, 2 more fittings and some extra tubing, as the 360 radiator in the kit, will handle cooling a gpu as well.

However if you wanted to give yourself some extra cooling headroom, then you could also add another 360 radiator into the loop at the time you add the gpu, so that if you are then overclocking your cpu and gpu at the same time, then the 2 radiators will provide the extra wattage dissipation, produced by the overclocked components, while at the same time also keeping your Delta- T as low as possible.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> It's really not about stress so much. Example you could pass prime95 or OCCT and Realbench and a game will still lockup. So Silicon lottery runs many tests for stability.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, as do I.
> OCCT, Realbench 2.56 and 2.44, Prime95 26.6 FFT 1344, Prime95 AVX FFT 1344/Small FFT/ Large FFT, x265, x264, Stressapptest and XTU.
> Then fire up Divinity 2, as we know you can pass every stress test under the sun and 1 game will find instability, Divinity 2 finds it within minutes, better than BF1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So with all that test I end up with a higher AVX voltage [email protected] LLC 5, anything lower and it will fail OCCT and Prime95 29.3 (AVX loads)
> Temps are around 65c, but gets a little higher with Realbench (73c) due to the GPU heat and top mounted RAD (would love to mount it somewhere else but can't in the Primo).
> 
> When I say I've been testing for days, I do mean it...
Click to expand...

Overclocking is not easy when you push it to the limits.







Hopefully your happy with it now.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Overclocking is not easy when you push it to the limits Hopefully your happy with it now.


No, I want mooorrreeee power








5.1Ghz, no no 5.2Ghz...

When are any of us actually "happy" with it, we just want to push it that little big further, why, because we can


----------



## Panzerfury

I set my new 8700k to 4.7 GHz at 1.2 V
Then i set VCCIO to 1.10 V and VCCSA to 1.05V
Enabled XMP for my 3200Mhz CL14 ram.
The VID readings from Hwmonitor are crazy. Maxing out at 1.5V
Vcore stays at 1.2V though

I have both GPU and CPU watercooled. With 480mm worth of rad space (But with EK SE rads, which as I understand are some of the worst, but i can't fit anything thicker into my 460x case)

The CPU seems to peak at around 70 C in gaming, usually stays in the low high 50's to low 60's.

I haven't stress tested the CPU though, so I don't know if it's actually a stable system. But it haven't crashed so far with my normal use.


----------



## Elmy

Best results so far on my 8700K

https://valid.x86.fr/0tnhdf

5.445 GHZ

Can bench anything at 5.3 @ 1.4 all day.

I currently run it at 5.2 24/7

( Disclaimer... Do not run crazy volts like I did. It can potentially ruin your CPU... Only try if you don't mind going out and buying a new proc )


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> Best results so far on my 8700K
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/0tnhdf
> 
> 5.445 GHZ
> 
> Can bench anything at 5.3 @ 1.4 all day.
> 
> I currently run it at 5.2 24/7
> 
> ( Disclaimer... Do not run crazy volts like I did. It can potentially ruin your CPU... Only try if you don't mind going out and buying a new proc )


No AVX offset?


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> I set my new 8700k to 4.7 GHz at 1.2 V
> Then i set VCCIO to 1.10 V and VCCSA to 1.05V
> Enabled XMP for my 3200Mhz CL14 ram.
> The VID readings from Hwmonitor are crazy. Maxing out at 1.5V
> Vcore stays at 1.2V though
> 
> I have both GPU and CPU watercooled. With 480mm worth of rad space (But with EK SE rads, which as I understand are some of the worst, but i can't fit anything thicker into my 460x case)
> 
> The CPU seems to peak at around 70 C in gaming, usually stays in the low high 50's to low 60's.
> 
> I haven't stress tested the CPU though, so I don't know if it's actually a stable system. But it haven't crashed so far with my normal use.


Actually the SE rads are fairly decent, they offer comparable performance in terms of single fan low RPM. The thicker radiators need push-pull and over 70% RPM to be more effective.

My pull only SE 420 dissipates more heat than my push-pull PE 360.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Actually the SE rads are fairly decent, they offer comparable performance in terms of single fan low RPM. The thicker radiators need push-pull and over 70% RPM to be more effective.
> 
> My pull only SE 420 dissipates more heat than my push-pull PE 360.


Whilst cooling capacity is more about surface area of a radiator most people would disagree with you in that the SE radiators are very ordinary.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

5.3 at 1.392V or 5.0 1.232V? hmm.. I'm mining on this rig, but not on the CPU.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 5.3 at 1.392V or 5.0 1.232V? hmm.. I'm mining on this rig, but not on the CPU.


Is that with a AVX offset?

See it seems no one will tell me when I asked previously, hoping you'd tell me


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I run 5.1GHz with 5Ghz cache, no avx offset.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I run 5.1GHz with 5Ghz cache, no avx offset.


Thanks for that mate, I knew my regulars would help.
Just getting a feel for my CPU, I'm seeing higher clocks with less voltage.

I can do [email protected] LLC 5 no AVX offset, with a -1 offset it'll do 1.350v easy.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Taichi is a better board


Taichi is nice, but if you dont need 3 M2 drivers, or the wifi, or the BCLK driver. You can get the Asrock z370 Extreme 4 for like 170 dollars. Which still has the 12 phase and all the needed stuff.


----------



## tknight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Thanks for that mate, I knew my regulars would help.
> Just getting a feel for my CPU, I'm seeing higher clocks with less voltage.
> 
> I can do [email protected] LLC 5 no AVX offset, with a -1 offset it'll do 1.350v easy.


But what exactly are you aiming for? Because so far you have been doing all this stress testing, but for what purpose, as looking at your screenshots of before and after your delid, you seem to be fixated at 4.9ghz or 5ghz.
When based on your temp headroom at 1.39 volts, you could be running at 5.1 or 5.2ghz or even higher for benching.

All those stress tests you listed that you say you do, are just overkill for 24/7 use for just gaming and internet browsing and are causing you to use more voltage at a given frequency for nothing.

You are not taking full advantage of the headroom that your delid has given you. You should be starting at 1.20 volts and working your way up incrementally and you would find that your cpu would run 5ghz and be stable with no avx offset at a lot less voltage than the current 1.39 volts.

You should also lower your ambient temperature , as you said you have AC and these cpus just perform a lot better the colder they run. You want to get your water temp down below at least 25 degrees if not closer to 20 degrees, as that will make a huge difference to keeping the cpu a lot cooler and it then needing a lot less voltage to run and be stable at a given frequency.

Plus your VRM's will be a lot cooler as well with the lower ambient temp and this will further aid stability at lower voltages.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Is that with a AVX offset?
> 
> See it seems no one will tell me when I asked previously, hoping you'd tell me


No offset.

My cache is weak tho.. 5.0 max.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> No offset.
> 
> My cache is weak tho.. 5.0 max.


Do you see a big performance gain from higher cache?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Not really. So not really bummed about it.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Not really. So not really bummed about it.


Good to know thanks.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tknight*
> 
> But what exactly are you aiming for? Because so far you have been doing all this stress testing, but for what purpose, as looking at your screenshots of before and after your delid, you seem to be fixated at 4.9ghz or 5ghz.
> When based on your temp headroom at 1.39 volts, you could be running at 5.1 or 5.2ghz or even higher for benching.
> 
> All those stress tests you listed that you say you do, are just overkill for 24/7 use for just gaming and internet browsing and are causing you to use more voltage at a given frequency for nothing.
> 
> You are not taking full advantage of the headroom that your delid has given you. You should be starting at 1.20 volts and working your way up incrementally and you would find that your cpu would run 5ghz and be stable with no avx offset at a lot less voltage than the current 1.39 volts.


I did just that, it's not that I want to run it at these voltages.
To get AVX loads stable at 5Ghz (OCCT large Data Set), that is the voltage I needed to keep it stable.

4.9Ghz before delid needed about the same to be stable.

So point me where I'm going wrong with the AVX voltages.

Oh on another not, temps haven't crept up like before, so it was the H115i mounting


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Whilst cooling capacity is more about surface area of a radiator most people would disagree with you in that the SE radiators are very ordinary.


They aren't the best slim rads around either, but the 120mm ones in particular fit tight 120mm mounting areas pretty well.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> They aren't the best slim rads around either, but the 120mm ones in particular fit tight 120mm mounting areas pretty well.


Best slim radiators going around would be Hardware labs GTS series, they are only slightly thicker than the SE but perform as well and in some cases better than the EK PE series


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Best slim radiators going around would be Hardware labs GTS series, they are only slightly thicker than the SE but perform as well and in some cases better than the EK PE series


I did look at HW labs GTS series. Unfortunately, the 360 rad i have in the front (SE series), is the only one I can fit. Atleast i'm pretty sure, since my 90 degree fittings hit my top mounted fans







. And there is a height issue as well, where the SE only just fits.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panzerfury*
> 
> I did look at HW labs GTS series. Unfortunately, the 360 rad i have in the front (SE series), is the only one I can fit. Atleast i'm pretty sure, since my 90 degree fittings hit my top mounted fans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And there is a height issue as well, where the SE only just fits.


Fair call, hardware labs are not available in Australia unfortunately otherwise I would have used them







I had a 240mm SE in the front of my case which I switched to a PE later on, made a significant difference in temps under load around 6-8 degrees C lower compared to the SE with same ambient.


----------



## Panzerfury

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Fair call, hardware labs are not available in Australia unfortunately otherwise I would have used them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 240mm SE in the front of my case which I switched to a PE later on, made a significant difference in temps under load around 6-8 degrees C lower compared to the SE with same ambient.


I would imagine they would provide a boost. The review I saw of the SE said it didn't have very much cooling capacity.
If I ever replace my case (I most likely will at some point), i will make sure it can fit better radiators.


----------



## Dragonsyph

What do you guys think about the *EK-CoolStream PE 360*


----------



## eminded1

I got my i7 8700k running at 5.0ghz stock voltage with .03 + , I'm surprised I hit 5ghz with just a .03v increase. prime, ibt, aida64 stable for hrs on end. Not bad, but my llc is maxed out. I may try to lower to see if I max llc cant be good for the chip in the long run. May need a small bump maybe .05 or .06 boost to stay stable with say 4llc or 5llc instead of max which ithink is 7 or 9, not bad though temps never get above 69c and stay between 63-66c wwhile stressing small fft on new verison of prime. the old version of prime doesn't stress enough. 200W at max load that's a lot, iv never seen a cpu use 200w at max load I may even be able to push it further,up to 5.2 or even 5.4 I got my ram at 3000mhz cl 16, stock is 2133 not bad oc that is stable up to 2000% in hci mem test with a voltage of 1.22 vdimm, 1.0 vccio, 1.2 sa, 1.0dmi, I think I hit the slicon lottery with this chip the voltage at max load 100% are 1.26-1.28v with spikes to 1.36 because of the llc I have on ill report back after I lower the llc to see what volts need boost. is too much llc a bad thing? aslong as the temps are ok? thanks joe.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> What do you guys think about the *EK-CoolStream PE 360*


EK PE-360 is a good radiator for its size (Im using one in my rig) depending on case airflow, hardware labs GTS360 out performs the PE-360 in a restrictive case


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> EK PE-360 is a good radiator for its size (Im using one in my rig) depending on case airflow, hardware labs GTS360 out performs the PE-360 in a restrictive case


Nice, im saving up for the EK kit P360. And it has that rad. Also comes with a sweet pump the *EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)*


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice, im saving up for the EK kit P360. And it has that rad. Also comes with a sweet pump the *EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)*


Same pump/res combo Im using (see sig/gallery), D5 is excellent and quiet


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Same pump/res combo Im using (see sig/gallery), D5 is excellent and quiet


Awesome mate. Been on AIO coolers for so long, pretty excited about getting this kit.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Awesome mate. Been on AIO coolers for so long, pretty excited about getting this kit.


Lol...once you go custom there is no turning back


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Lol...once you go custom there is no turning back


HAHA, ya been buying 1 or 2 parts of my new build every pay check, 8700k and MB this check, then need ddr4 and this cooling kit, then i might upgrade to the Corsair Crystal 570x case.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> HAHA, ya been buying 1 or 2 parts of my new build every pay check, 8700k and MB this check, then need ddr4 and this cooling kit, then i might upgrade to the Corsair Crystal 570x case.


Sounds awesome, initial outlay for a custom loop is a lot to spend but in the long term it is well worth it, I cant see CPU's running any cooler in years to come so its worth the investment


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Sounds awesome, initial outlay for a custom loop is a lot to spend but in the long term it is well worth it, I cant see CPU's running any cooler in years to come so its worth the investment


Heck ya, and this should last me a long while, once they come out with the TI version of volta ill be getting that and adding it to the water cooling loop. So i think this water cooling kit is def worth it as it will last me a long while.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Had my D5 since 2010 in every build since. Still works great.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Best slim radiators going around would be Hardware labs GTS series, they are only slightly thicker than the SE but perform as well and in some cases better than the EK PE series


I'm using the Black Ice Nemesis GTS 240 + EK SE 120 (since the GTS XFlow I bought wouldn't fit the case rear), I must say the EK radiator came with a fair bit of flux but the black ice radiator was very clean and well flushed out of the factory.
For precautionary reasons a thorough flush will be necessary for any new radiator. (Flux lotto reasons anyway







)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> I'm using the Black Ice Nemesis GTS 240 + EK SE 120 (since the GTS XFlow I bought wouldn't fit the case rear), I must say the EK radiator came with a fair bit of flux but the black ice radiator was very clean and well flushed out of the factory.
> For precautionary reasons a thorough flush will be necessary. (Flux lotto reasons anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Funny you mentioned flux in the EK radiators when I rebuilt mine with the MXF I took apart all my blocks only to find flux from the 2 EK radiators other than that they were very clean which is a credit to the EK Cryofuel and EK (Mayhems Pastel) I was running, so glad I decided to not go with Primochill Vue, looks nice but oh boy the problems they are having with it


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> What memory is that?


according to this list

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f13/hardwareluxx-spd-datenbank-ddr4-ic-liste-last-update-30-12-17-a-1073628.html

samsung b-die


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eminded1*
> 
> I got my i7 8700k running at 5.0ghz stock voltage with .03 + , I'm surprised I hit 5ghz with just a .03v increase. prime, ibt, aida64 stable for hrs on end. Not bad, but my llc is maxed out. I may try to lower to see if I max llc cant be good for the chip in the long run. May need a small bump maybe .05 or .06 boost to stay stable with say 4llc or 5llc instead of max which ithink is 7 or 9, not bad though temps never get above 69c and stay between 63-66c wwhile stressing small fft on new verison of prime. the old version of prime doesn't stress enough. 200W at max load that's a lot, iv never seen a cpu use 200w at max load I may even be able to push it further,up to 5.2 or even 5.4 I got my ram at 3000mhz cl 16, stock is 2133 not bad oc that is stable up to 2000% in hci mem test with a voltage of 1.22 vdimm, 1.0 vccio, 1.2 sa, 1.0dmi, I think I hit the slicon lottery with this chip the voltage at max load 100% are 1.26-1.28v with spikes to 1.36 because of the llc I have on ill report back after I lower the llc to see what volts need boost. is too much llc a bad thing? aslong as the temps are ok? thanks joe.


My i5 7600k at 4.8GHz uses 178 watts not including the Idle watts. Measured with a Kill A Watt meter. I'm sure the Gen 8 HEX core at 5.0GHz uses a lot more.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> according to this list
> 
> https://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f13/hardwareluxx-spd-datenbank-ddr4-ic-liste-last-update-30-12-17-a-1073628.html
> 
> samsung b-die


Sorry I meant what RAM.


----------



## clock12

same gskill trident 3200 cl14 like you,but without rgb
should be the same samsung b-die,so if youre running it at stock xmp
i would recommend some tweaking.May add some frames to your
gaming-of course not if gpu is bottleneck.

I ran a last test at 4100 mhz and again some improvement.

this time of course sharper second and third timings.



I don`t know if this test is representative-had no other.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> 5.3 at 1.392V or 5.0 1.232V? hmm.. I'm mining on this rig, but not on the CPU.


I'm mining as well, I'm running Dynamic / Adaptive precisely for this reason. Right now it's stable at 5.1 GHz, -1 AVX, 1.386v 48 Uncore. I have the option of either incrementally reducing the voltage, 10mv at a time, or shooting for 5.1 GHz 0 AVX Offset, or 5.2 GHz -1 AVX and 1.425v.

There still seems to be some confusion as to what the max allowable vcore for 8700k is, but many seem to think that 1.43v is ok. Until I get a better idea as to what's safe I will be slowly dialing back the voltage.

When I'm not gaming the voltage is at 1.0v, with 8700k doing 200 H/s on Cryptonight at 3.6 GHz (Balanced Power Plan with 99% Max CPU usage accomplishes this, I have two separate power plans on hotkey as I show in the following post-build video):


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> same gskill trident 3200 cl14 like you,but without rgb
> should be the same samsung b-die,so if youre running it at stock xmp
> i would recommend some tweaking.May add some frames to your
> gaming-of course not if gpu is bottleneck.
> 
> I ran a last test at 4100 mhz and again some improvement.
> 
> this time of course sharper second and third timings.
> 
> 
> 
> I don`t know if this test is representative-had no other.


I think we have different memory, mine is:

DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
Timing 16-18-18-38
CAS Latency 16
Voltage 1.35V

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476

What memory exactly is yours?

4100Mhz from 3200 MHz, if that's stable that's a very impressive overclock! What is your CPU doing?


----------



## clock12

Mine is GskillTrident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ-cl14.

pity,looks like yours is not samsung b-die,so from my reading ram tweaking
could be more difficult.The b-die series runs like hell and easily take 1,40-1,50 V.
My cpu testing has ended so far ,I am stable at 4.9 g.Waiting for Asrock bios update
which hopefully fixes that avx offset issue.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> Mine is GskillTrident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ-cl14.
> 
> pity,looks like yours is not samsung b-die,so from my reading ram tweaking
> could be more difficult.The b-die series runs like hell and easily take 1,40-1,50 V.
> My cpu testing has ended so far ,I am stable at 4.9 g.Waiting for Asrock bios update
> which hopefully fixes that avx offset issue.


I want to see if I can get 3600 MHz out of mine, any recommendations? If 1.45v is needed do you think that's ok?


----------



## clock12

To be honest,no real idea what these hynix are capable of.
But from 3200 cl16 to at least 3600 maybe cl17 should be no prob.
Try 1.4 v-Dimm ,run memtest and check the temperature in hw-info.
A little more io+sa can help too.

I `m on 1,425 V-dimm @ 4100 mhz and temp max was ~40° C while running memtest.
good luck


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> To be honest,no real idea what these hynix are capable of.
> But from 3200 cl16 to at least 3600 maybe cl17 should be no prob.
> Try 1.4 v-Dimm ,run memtest and check the temperature in hw-info.
> A little more io+sa can help too.
> 
> I `m on 1,425 V-dimm @ 4100 mhz and temp max was ~40° C while running memtest.
> good luck


Yeah I looked around and apparently the Hynix memory doesn't overclock very well. I probably won't mess with it for now. Thanks though.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> To be honest,no real idea what these hynix are capable of.
> But from 3200 cl16 to at least 3600 maybe cl17 should be no prob.
> Try 1.4 v-Dimm ,run memtest and check the temperature in hw-info.
> A little more io+sa can help too.
> 
> I `m on 1,425 V-dimm @ 4100 mhz and temp max was ~40° C while running memtest.
> good luck


Is the RAM temp listed in Hwinfo64 and if so what entry is it?

Edit:

Well it booted with the memory at 3600 MHz, with no other changes and I did pick up like 300-400 points in Firestrike CPU.

I suppose I will need to put Memtest on the thumb-stick and run that, for now I will do some large FFT in Prime95.

https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24371937?

This is the same score as running 5.1 GHz no AVX. (+100 MHz).

I didn't even have to increase the voltage, but there's also no telling whether or not it will be stable. It booted, and it passed Firestrike CPU though lol.

Update:

It's done 15 min of MemTest64 with no errors, but the speed isn't 3600 Mhz, Hwinfo64 showing 3470 MHz:



http://imgur.com/XsjXr


Going to try to up it 100 Mhz.

Update:

Well after fighting with it it seems it wont do 3600 MHz, but 3466 looks like it might be a real possibility.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> Mine is GskillTrident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ-cl14.
> 
> pity,looks like yours is not samsung b-die,so from my reading ram tweaking
> could be more difficult.The b-die series runs like hell and easily take 1,40-1,50 V.
> My cpu testing has ended so far ,I am stable at 4.9 g.Waiting for Asrock bios update
> which hopefully fixes that avx offset issue.


hi what volts are you using DRAM Voltage VCCIO and CPU System Agent volts for 4100mhz


----------



## Reijoo

Hi.
Happy new year.

So i read about your oc's and i have a question since i'm super new in this.
First of all i bought i7 8700k, EVGA GTX 1080 and CORSAIR DDR4 2400MHz 16GB 1x288 DIMM Unbuffered 16-16-16-39 Vengeance LPX Black Heat spreader 1.20V XMP 2.0 ( sorry i did not find shorter name or link ) and with that i hoped i can play games with good fps. I got surpreised when i turned on csgo and i got fps under 200 in dm ( nvidia settings etc was customized). Then i read about microsoft BS with new win update what ruined bassicly everything.
So now im interested about OCing my cpu.
I read that 4.6gz and 1.25v is OK ? Im using Cooler Master CPU Cooler HYPER 212 EVO.
I forget abou
t my motherboard, its MSI Z370 Tomahawk


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reijoo*
> 
> Hi.
> Happy new year.
> 
> So i read about your oc's and i have a question since i'm super new in this.
> First of all i bought i7 8700k, EVGA GTX 1080 and CORSAIR DDR4 2400MHz 16GB 1x288 DIMM Unbuffered 16-16-16-39 Vengeance LPX Black Heat spreader 1.20V XMP 2.0 ( sorry i did not find shorter name or link ) and with that i hoped i can play games with good fps. I got surpreised when i turned on csgo and i got fps under 200 in dm ( nvidia settings etc was customized). Then i read about microsoft BS with new win update what ruined bassicly everything.
> So now im interested about OCing my cpu.
> I read that 4.6gz and 1.25v is OK ? Im using Cooler Master CPU Cooler HYPER 212 EVO.


1.25v is probably a bit high for 4.6GHz.

I'd recommend trying 1.2-1.23v for 4.7GHz. Almost every 8700K under the sun will manage this no problem, and temps shouldn't be out of hand providing you've got a decent cooler.


----------



## renhanxue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> 1.25v is probably a bit high for 4.6GHz.
> 
> I'd recommend trying 1.2-1.23v for 4.7GHz. Almost every 8700K under the sun will manage this no problem, and temps shouldn't be out of hand providing you've got a decent cooler.


I haven't actually tried it, but I doubt mine would even boot with 1.2v at 4.7GHz. It's definitely not AVX stable (OCCT small dataset) with anything under 1.25v (vcore readout in HWInfo64 under load, actual voltage in BIOS set to 1.3v with LLC at a medium setting). 4.8 probably requires 1.29 or maybe even 1.3, not too sure yet.

The Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO doesn't exactly offer a lot of headroom either and at 1.25v at 4.7GHz you're already looking at 155W with an AVX stress test.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Reijoo*
> 
> Hi.
> Happy new year.
> 
> So i read about your oc's and i have a question since i'm super new in this.
> First of all i bought i7 8700k, EVGA GTX 1080 and CORSAIR DDR4 2400MHz 16GB 1x288 DIMM Unbuffered 16-16-16-39 Vengeance LPX Black Heat spreader 1.20V XMP 2.0 ( sorry i did not find shorter name or link ) and with that i hoped i can play games with good fps. I got surpreised when i turned on csgo and i got fps under 200 in dm ( nvidia settings etc was customized). Then i read about microsoft BS with new win update what ruined bassicly everything.
> So now im interested about OCing my cpu.
> I read that 4.6gz and 1.25v is OK ? Im using Cooler Master CPU Cooler HYPER 212 EVO.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25v is probably a bit high for 4.6GHz.
> 
> I'd recommend trying 1.2-1.23v for 4.7GHz. Almost every 8700K under the sun will manage this no problem, and temps shouldn't be out of hand providing you've got a decent cooler.
Click to expand...

This is very similar to the setup I run.

Vcore 1.24v at 4.8ghz with offset voltage ⚡ and dynamic frequency so that the CPU clocks can down when not in required and same for voltage. Keeps temperature down and strain on the system.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty99

You guys got some good chips, i havent tried 4.8 but 4.9 will throw whea error in cinebench with anything below 1.35v.


----------



## Cyph3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renhanxue*
> 
> I haven't actually tried it, but I doubt mine would even boot with 1.2v at 4.7GHz. It's definitely not AVX stable (OCCT small dataset) with anything under 1.25v (vcore readout in HWInfo64 under load, actual voltage in BIOS set to 1.3v with LLC at a medium setting). 4.8 probably requires 1.29 or maybe even 1.3, not too sure yet.
> 
> The Coolermaster Hyper 212 EVO doesn't exactly offer a lot of headroom either and at 1.25v at 4.7GHz you're already looking at 155W with an AVX stress test.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> You guys got some good chips, i havent tried 4.8 but 4.9 will throw whea error in cinebench with anything below 1.35v.


Ouch!

I've hardly got the best chip, I need like 1.33v for 5GHz. Instead I'm running 4.7GHz at 1.2v, nice and cool (delidded as well).


----------



## Scotty99

I mean it doesnt crash at that voltage, but i kinda use whea errors as a benchmark for stability. If it cant pass 5 back to back cinebench runs without errors its really not stable.


----------



## renhanxue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> Ouch!
> 
> I've hardly got the best chip, I need like 1.33v for 5GHz. Instead I'm running 4.7GHz at 1.2v, nice and cool (delidded as well).


I don't think I can realistically run 4.8 at all without delidding :V
I'm on air cooling (Noctua NH-D15) so it goes over 80C when trying to get 4.8 stable. Just you guys wait though, I'll delid to get to 4.9 GHz just to push the underdog up there.


----------



## Reijoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reijoo*
> 
> Hi.
> Happy new year.
> 
> So i read about your oc's and i have a question since i'm super new in this.
> First of all i bought i7 8700k, EVGA GTX 1080 and CORSAIR DDR4 2400MHz 16GB 1x288 DIMM Unbuffered 16-16-16-39 Vengeance LPX Black Heat spreader 1.20V XMP 2.0 ( sorry i did not find shorter name or link ) and with that i hoped i can play games with good fps. I got surpreised when i turned on csgo and i got fps under 200 in dm ( nvidia settings etc was customized). Then i read about microsoft BS with new win update what ruined bassicly everything.
> So now im interested about OCing my cpu.
> I read that 4.6gz and 1.25v is OK ? Im using Cooler Master CPU Cooler HYPER 212 EVO.
> I forget abou
> t my motherboard, its MSI Z370 Tomahawk


I added photos about changes, do i need to change anything else ?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Should mining (40-55% usage at 40-45'C be OK for 24/7? This is at 5 ghz 1.216-1.232V.

EDIT: I think I'll drop it. Won't risk this cherry re-lidded 8700K.

EDIT2: I see that the package power usage is 55-60 watts.. I think I'll be fine. Anybody got a nice OCN guide on best miner? Winminer is great, but is paying too little. Getting 15-16 usd on nicehash per day and power cost around 1.25 usd for the rig per day. (500 watts from the wall, mining on 8700K, 1070 and 1080Ti). So def. earning alot more than I use.


----------



## bake86

Hi guys, i just mounted up my build, i done a couple of tweaks trying tu reach the maxiumum perf at the lowest possible voltage,

i'm using a maximus x hero + 32gb tridentz 3200 + kraken x62
I ended up at 4800 mhz (all core sync, avx ofset -2) at 1.200 vcore. I prefer to have at least some vdrop so vcore end up at 1.180 under heavy load.
The sistem is fully stable in prime 95 blend test (aio in silent mode, idle temp 25-27° max 48°) and almost stable in small FFT (1 error after 20 min. aio in silent mode, max T 69°)

Is this a good start?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Should mining (40-55% usage at 40-45'C be OK for 24/7? This is at 5 ghz 1.216-1.232V.
> 
> EDIT: I think I'll drop it. Won't risk this cherry re-lidded 8700K.
> 
> EDIT2: I see that the package power usage is 55-60 watts.. I think I'll be fine. Anybody got a nice OCN guide on best miner? Winminer is great, but is paying too little. Getting 15-16 usd on nicehash per day and power cost around 1.25 usd for the rig per day. (500 watts from the wall, mining on 8700K, 1070 and 1080Ti). So def. earning alot more than I use.


That voltage is very very low so I think you should be okay. For reference I need 1.360 for 5Ghz...


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Is the RAM temp listed in Hwinfo64 and if so what entry is it?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Well it booted with the memory at 3600 MHz, with no other changes and I did pick up like 300-400 points in Firestrike CPU.
> 
> I suppose I will need to put Memtest on the thumb-stick and run that, for now I will do some large FFT in Prime95.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24371937?
> 
> This is the same score as running 5.1 GHz no AVX. (+100 MHz).
> 
> I didn't even have to increase the voltage, but there's also no telling whether or not it will be stable. It booted, and it passed Firestrike CPU though lol.
> 
> Update:
> 
> It's done 15 min of MemTest64 with no errors, but the speed isn't 3600 Mhz, Hwinfo64 showing 3470 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/XsjXr
> 
> 
> Going to try to up it 100 Mhz.
> 
> Update:
> 
> Well after fighting with it it seems it wont do 3600 MHz, but 3466 looks like it might be a real possibility.


I would start loading the xmp profile 3600
baseclock fix 100,then first reboot into bios again and check the new values
which the board has automatically set.Leave that even with the soft timings
the 1. boot into windows;let the boards own ramtraining fulfill its magic.
Quick stability test,for example 10 min prime non avx 1344 k custom.
Everthing ok,back into bios and begin to override the values manually.
Gradually sharpen the timings step by step-every time reboot into os and check stability.
As i said ,i would start at 1.4 v_dimm.If that does not work you may
try to leave xmp behind and switch to complete manually.
A good starting point is before you begin the tweaking to run aida cache+memory bench
in order to see if the new settings have improved the latency/read/write performance.
of course play your favorite multithread optimized games too and compare the framerates.
This has to be the most important test,you should not bother with all this testing,
if there no gain.

Mine does fine,ran several tests-even prime non avx.
For avx stability lots of more work has to be done.
I`m heading towards 4000mhz and reduce the voltages for 24/7.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> hi what volts are you using DRAM Voltage VCCIO and CPU System Agent volts for 4100mhz


a good starting point is 1.42 v-Dimm in bios

=1.44v during heavy load

for io+sa it does not make sense to give any advise

i`m on 1.2 sa and 1.14 io in bios

of course you have to fight with timings-otherwise
no great performance boost.
tRFC is important-try as low as possible


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> a good starting point is 1.42 v-Dimm in bios
> 
> =1.44v during heavy load
> 
> for io+sa it does not make sense to give any advise
> 
> i`m on 1.2 sa and 1.14 io in bios
> 
> of course you have to fight with timings-otherwise
> no great performance boost.
> tRFC is important-try as low as possible


truth is i get better maxxmem and cinebench and super pi scores with 3300mhz cl 14 14 14 28 T2 tRFC350 tFAW24 MODE2 1.360 DIMM
than i get with 4000 cl 16 or 3600 cl15 will keep playing thanks


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Was playing around at bit, seems I can do [email protected] with a AVX offset of 1, it's the same voltage I was using for 5Ghz no avx offset.

Really need some better ram though, it's all that's holding me back..

@tknight
Kryonaut is still holding up, temps are still the same give or take 3 - 4c depending on ambient temps.
Defiantly the H115i mounting.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Should mining (40-55% usage at 40-45'C be OK for 24/7? This is at 5 ghz 1.216-1.232V.
> 
> EDIT: I think I'll drop it. Won't risk this cherry re-lidded 8700K.
> 
> EDIT2: I see that the package power usage is 55-60 watts.. I think I'll be fine. Anybody got a nice OCN guide on best miner? Winminer is great, but is paying too little. Getting 15-16 usd on nicehash per day and power cost around 1.25 usd for the rig per day. (500 watts from the wall, mining on 8700K, 1070 and 1080Ti). So def. earning alot more than I use.


Did you not look at my video? You don't need to even run 1.23v 24/7 with Dynamic / Adaptive voltage, you just change power plans when you want to game and need that extra frequency. Running 5.1 GHz in NiceHash yields ZERO benefit with this processor.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> I would start loading the xmp profile 3600
> baseclock fix 100,then first reboot into bios again and check the new values
> which the board has automatically set.Leave that even with the soft timings
> the 1. boot into windows;let the boards own ramtraining fulfill its magic.
> Quick stability test,for example 10 min prime non avx 1344 k custom.
> Everthing ok,back into bios and begin to override the values manually.
> Gradually sharpen the timings step by step-every time reboot into os and check stability.
> As i said ,i would start at 1.4 v_dimm.If that does not work you may
> try to leave xmp behind and switch to complete manually.
> A good starting point is before you begin the tweaking to run aida cache+memory bench
> in order to see if the new settings have improved the latency/read/write performance.
> of course play your favorite multithread optimized games too and compare the framerates.
> This has to be the most important test,you should not bother with all this testing,
> if there no gain.
> 
> Mine does fine,ran several tests-even prime non avx.
> For avx stability lots of more work has to be done.
> I`m heading towards 4000mhz and reduce the voltages for 24/7.


Last night I tried 3600 Mhz with 100 Baseclock and the memory was at 2600 MHz lol! After that it refused to run at anything higher than 3200 MHz even when I reverted the settings to what they were before and it was only after trial and error and coaxing that I managed to recoup the 3466 MHz by setting it to exactly this value with everything else on auto. I'm afraid to mess with it again. It is stable here however. MemTest64 for about 15 minutes, yet to get a crash and I've been gaming off and on for the past 24 hours since having it here. I've also succeeded in dialing back my Dynamic Voltage 10mv, and increasing Uncore from 47 to 48 as well.

I will look into downloading and running Aida if I have problems with stability.

Also, how do I turn off AVX in Prime95?

Thanks for all the help man, I did pick up some memory speed in the end, there is a difference between 3200 and 3466 MHz as attested by my Firestrike CPU score which is doing what it would do with 5.1 GHz no AVX at 5.1 GHz -1 AVX.

Repped!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> truth is i get better maxxmem and cinebench and super pi scores with 3300mhz cl 14 14 14 28 T2 tRFC350 tFAW24 MODE2 1.360 DIMM
> than i get with 4000 cl 16 or 3600 cl15 will keep playing thanks


Did you manually adjust your timings? What memory are you rocking?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reijoo*
> 
> I added photos about changes, do i need to change anything else ?


I think that is the same BIOS as mine, are you running a Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC ? If so, I can give you my settings.


----------



## clock12

ok,don`t waste further time with this ****
lots of work had been done.

add these both lines to the local.txt in your prime folder

CPUSupportsFMA3=0
CpuSupportsAVX=0

in order to disable avx+fma3

cheers


----------



## Ownedj00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I think that is the same BIOS as mine, are you running a Z370 GAMING PRO CARBON AC ? If so, I can give you my settings.


I have the MSI pro carbon ac the same as you. What are your settings??


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownedj00*
> 
> I have the MSI pro carbon ac the same as you. What are your settings??


Just took these for you, the CPU will cycle back to 900mhz when idle and drop the vcore to preserve the life of the chip and keep it cool. When gaming, it will crank it up to 4.8Ghz at 1.2v which can push to 1.24v. The SA and IO voltage are very low


----------



## Ownedj00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Just took these for you, the CPU will cycle back to 900mhz when idle and drop the vcore to preserve the life of the chip and keep it cool. When gaming, it will crank it up to 4.8Ghz at 1.2v which can push to 1.24v. The SA and IO voltage are very low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. Will start some OCing this arvo.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownedj00*
> 
> Thanks. Will start some OCing this arvo.


I have reorganized the *order* of the screenshots since you quoted my post, so maybe delete the quote in your reply above just so its correct for others.

Also I'm using the latest BIOS *7B45vA2*: https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/Z370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AC


----------



## Ownedj00

Thanks. I have to update my BIOS as I am on the November BIOS


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Did you not look at my video? You don't need to even run 1.23v 24/7 with Dynamic / Adaptive voltage, you just change power plans when you want to game and need that extra frequency. Running 5.1 GHz in NiceHash yields ZERO benefit with this processor.
> Last night I tried 3600 Mhz with 100 Baseclock and the memory was at 2600 MHz lol! After that it refused to run at anything higher than 3200 MHz even when I reverted the settings to what they were before and it was only after trial and error and coaxing that I managed to recoup the 3466 MHz by setting it to exactly this value with everything else on auto. I'm afraid to mess with it again. It is stable here however. MemTest64 for about 15 minutes, yet to get a crash and I've been gaming off and on for the past 24 hours since having it here. I've also succeeded in dialing back my Dynamic Voltage 10mv, and increasing Uncore from 47 to 48 as well.
> 
> I will look into downloading and running Aida if I have problems with stability.
> 
> Also, how do I turn off AVX in Prime95?
> 
> Thanks for all the help man, I did pick up some memory speed in the end, there is a difference between 3200 and 3466 MHz as attested by my Firestrike CPU score which is doing what it would do with 5.1 GHz no AVX at 5.1 GHz -1 AVX.
> 
> Repped!
> Did you manually adjust your timings? What memory are you rocking?


TEAM GROUP DARK PRO " EDITION" 16GB (2X8GB) DDR4 PC4-25600C14 3200MHZ
yes i just changed them timings make big difference for me


----------



## z0ki

Wish all you lads a happy new year!

I just noticed earlier this afternoon that a new BIOS update v1003 was available for my Maximus X Formula. I jumped on it right away.

I am happy to say it looks like this BIOS update has really made my chip stretch it's legs and shine. I origanlly thought I had a relatively average chip. 4.9Ghz @ 1.344v was looking like my ceiling before needing to really ramp up the voltages for 5.0Ghz.

I went and settled for my 'summer time' overclock on the old BIOS with my clock at 4.5Ghz @ 1.216v. After v1003 i re-visted my overclocking settings and to see if much has improved. And much to my surprise it sure has! Let me run it down with what my voltages were before this update..

BIOS v803

*CPU CLOCK:*

4.9Ghz @ 1.344v
4.5Ghz @ 1.216v

BIOS v1003

*CPU CLOCK:*

4.9Ghz @ (yet to test)
4.5Ghz @ 1.184v
4.7Ghz @ 1.216v (stable)

RING BUS is 44, RAM is running at 3600Mhz stock timings no issues. So you can see it looks like the voltage delivery and optimization from the latest BIOS update has really improved things. Between the old BIOS and the latest version, I could gain 200Mhz on my 4.5Ghz OC with the same voltage of 1.216v with ease.

Now as mentioned before i thought 4.9Ghz was the max my chip could do. But it really looks like the latest revision of the BIOS has made my chip shine and I do not think 5.0Ghz or more would be out of the equation for me now, and I will definitely do that overclock this weekend and post my findings.

I am seeing 1 abnormality though and hopefully someone can explain why.

When my CPU is idle and the clocks run down i see my Core Voltage shoot up to 1.296v a few times then it sits around 0.112 - 0.800v as normal. Any idea why it goes that high on idle? Could maybe be a bug with CPU-Z


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wish all you lads a happy new year!
> 
> I just noticed earlier this afternoon that a new BIOS update v1003 was available for my Maximus X Formula. I jumped on it right away.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks like this BIOS update has really made my chip stretch it's legs and shine. I origanlly thought I had a relatively average chip. 4.9Ghz @ 1.344v was looking like my ceiling before needing to really ramp up the voltages for 5.0Ghz.
> 
> I went and settled for my 'summer time' overclock on the old BIOS with my clock at 4.5Ghz @ 1.216v. After v1003 i re-visted my overclocking settings and to see if much has improved. And much to my surprise it sure has! Let me run it down with what my voltages were before this update..
> 
> BIOS v803
> 
> *CPU CLOCK:*
> 
> 4.9Ghz @ 1.344v
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.216v
> 
> BIOS v1003
> 
> *CPU CLOCK:*
> 
> 4.9Ghz @ (yet to test)
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.184v
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.216v (stable)
> 
> RING BUS is 44, RAM is running at 3600Mhz stock timings no issues. So you can see it looks like the voltage delivery and optimization from the latest BIOS update has really improved things. Between the old BIOS and the latest version, I could gain 200Mhz on my 4.5Ghz OC with the same voltage of 1.216v with ease.
> 
> Now as mentioned before i thought 4.9Ghz was the max my chip could do. But it really looks like the latest revision of the BIOS has made my chip shine and I do not think 5.0Ghz or more would be out of the equation for me now, and I will definitely do that overclock this weekend and post my findings.
> 
> I am seeing 1 abnormality though and hopefully someone can explain why.
> 
> When my CPU is idle and the clocks run down i see my Core Voltage shoot up to 1.296v a few times then it sits around 0.112 - 0.800v as normal. Any idea why it goes that high on idle? Could maybe be a bug with CPU-Z


Sounds like my chips, I can do [email protected], but it also does [email protected], have you tried any higher with the latest BIOS?
What LLC are you using, because on LLC 5 for me it will overshoot about the same.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

well just give bios 1003 a go on hero and its ***** adaptive still not right needs more voltage at same clocks ram more volts same clock and timings i put all settings same in bios from 0505 had cinebench score of 1717 now 1656 RealBench score was 202137 now 196262
back to 0505 adaptive works lower vcore n ram volts higher scores come on asus


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> well just give bios 1003 a go on hero and its ***** adaptive still not right needs more voltage at same clocks ram more volts same clock and timings i put all settings same in bios from 0505 had cinebench score of 1717 now 1656 RealBench score was 202137 now 196262
> back to 0505 adaptive works lower vcore n ram volts higher scores come on asus


Can we have punctuation?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> Can we have punctuation?


my bad should of not fell asleep all the time in English


----------



## chibi

Are you sure it's just not the CPU's vid table that's requesting more voltage than what's necessarily stable when trying adaptive voltage?

Example - if your CPU's default VID is 1.35V for 5.0GHz, setting an adaptive voltage of 1.30V will be ignored and the motherboard will run you at 1.35V. The only way is to either run a negative offset voltage or setting a manual fixed voltage. Each CPU is different and default VID tables will vary depending on sample.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> Are you sure it's just not the CPU's vid table that's requesting more voltage than what's necessarily stable when trying adaptive voltage?
> 
> Example - if your CPU's default VID is 1.35V for 5.0GHz, setting an adaptive voltage of 1.30V will be ignored and the motherboard will run you at 1.35V. The only way is to either run a negative offset voltage or setting a manual fixed voltage. Each CPU is different and default VID tables will vary depending on sample.


i also used manual fixed voltage still needed more. llc seems different level 5 works best on 0505.
and same ram settings would not boot unless i give more volts


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

just put 0505 back on all settings back in and boom cinebench score 1717 ???


----------



## thomjak

So i updated my bios on the Strix-F and put in all my settings again. And with the same settings my temps on prime blend went up 10C. I was hitting 95C on the 8k test with a h100i with 1.240 volts.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

I got nice one. 8700K batch L731C415
Maximus X Apex bios 1003
V_core:1.168V @5GHz (Water cooling Temp 11C Room temp.10C )
LLC level6
IA AC/DC load line 0.01
Offset mode: offset:-0.07
RAM: 4300MHz 15-15-15-32 1T @1.57V(G.Skill F4-4500C19D 16G)


https://valid.x86.fr/jsvggy


----------



## D13mass

Guys, how about VRM is it really hot on Z370 mobos?


----------



## Jbravo33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> I got nice one. 8700K batch L731C415
> Maximus X Apex bios 1003
> V_core:1.168V @5GHz (Water cooling Temp 11C Room temp.10C )
> LLC level6
> IA AC/DC load line 0.01
> Offset mode: offset:-0.07
> RAM: 4300MHz 15-15-15-32 1T @1.57V(G.Skill F4-4500C19D 16G)
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jsvggy


very nice. chiller?


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> I got nice one. 8700K batch L731C415
> Maximus X Apex bios 1003
> V_core:1.168V @5GHz (Water cooling Temp 11C Room temp.10C )
> LLC level6
> IA AC/DC load line 0.01
> Offset mode: offset:-0.07
> RAM: 4300MHz 15-15-15-32 1T @1.57V(G.Skill F4-4500C19D 16G)
> 
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/jsvggy


Dang That's nice. Can you provide a 1hr OCCT "small data Set" pass?


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> TEAM GROUP DARK PRO " EDITION" 16GB (2X8GB) DDR4 PC4-25600C14 3200MHZ
> yes i just changed them timings make big difference for me


Here's my timings:

DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
Timing 16-18-18-38
CAS Latency 16
Voltage 1.35V

Do you have any recommendations for my memory?

Did you refer to a guide with yours?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> well just give bios 1003 a go on hero and its ***** adaptive still not right needs more voltage at same clocks ram more volts same clock and timings i put all settings same in bios from 0505 had cinebench score of 1717 now 1656 RealBench score was 202137 now 196262
> back to 0505 adaptive works lower vcore n ram volts higher scores come on asus


Yeah but what is nice with Adaptive / Dynamic is that not all games even need a CPU overclock, and 8700k is so friggin fast compared to my last processor, i7 4930k, that I can literally run half of my games at 3.6 GHz with 1.0v thanks to Dynamic. For example, Forza 7, doesn't need a CPU OC, it's doing 140 FPS at 3.6 GHz with a few CPU dips here and there down to say 120 FPS but you can't feel it.

This is how fast 8700k is, I've accidentally run Firestrike without switching power plans (I have Balanced with max CPU usage of 99% to avoid it going to 5.1 Ghz and 1.386v) and it pulled a mid 16k CPU score at 3.6 GHz and 1.0v, the same performance as the i7 4930k overclocked to it's. 4.5 GHz 1.375v limit. That is BONKERS. So I can basically have i7 4930k 4.5 GHz performance with my balanced power plan at 1.0v and with a stroke of a hotkey combination I can switch to High Performance for games that exhibit a CPU bottleneck and now it's 5.1 GHz @ 1.386v.

Considering my PC is on 24/7 mining and considering maybe half of my games don't even need the CPU OC (but half absolutely do) I can keep my CPU nice and cozy at 1.0v with load temps that don't exceed 35C about 90% of the time!

That's having your cake and eating it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wish all you lads a happy new year!
> 
> I just noticed earlier this afternoon that a new BIOS update v1003 was available for my Maximus X Formula. I jumped on it right away.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks like this BIOS update has really made my chip stretch it's legs and shine. I origanlly thought I had a relatively average chip. 4.9Ghz @ 1.344v was looking like my ceiling before needing to really ramp up the voltages for 5.0Ghz.
> 
> I went and settled for my 'summer time' overclock on the old BIOS with my clock at 4.5Ghz @ 1.216v. After v1003 i re-visted my overclocking settings and to see if much has improved. And much to my surprise it sure has! Let me run it down with what my voltages were before this update..
> 
> BIOS v803
> 
> *CPU CLOCK:*
> 
> 4.9Ghz @ 1.344v
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.216v
> 
> BIOS v1003
> 
> *CPU CLOCK:*
> 
> 4.9Ghz @ (yet to test)
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.184v
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.216v (stable)
> 
> RING BUS is 44, RAM is running at 3600Mhz stock timings no issues. So you can see it looks like the voltage delivery and optimization from the latest BIOS update has really improved things. Between the old BIOS and the latest version, I could gain 200Mhz on my 4.5Ghz OC with the same voltage of 1.216v with ease.
> 
> Now as mentioned before i thought 4.9Ghz was the max my chip could do. But it really looks like the latest revision of the BIOS has made my chip shine and I do not think 5.0Ghz or more would be out of the equation for me now, and I will definitely do that overclock this weekend and post my findings.
> 
> I am seeing 1 abnormality though and hopefully someone can explain why.
> 
> When my CPU is idle and the clocks run down i see my Core Voltage shoot up to 1.296v a few times then it sits around 0.112 - 0.800v as normal. Any idea why it goes that high on idle? Could maybe be a bug with CPU-Z


That Forumula is such a nice board if you have a watercooling set-up. I probably would have paid up for that over the Aorus Gaming 7 but it only now just came out. Love the ability to connect your loop to the integrated EK MOSFET heat-sinks, very nice. I'm using a monoblock on mine though, paid another $40 over a CPU block. The Formula does have a very high asking price though.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jbravo33*
> 
> very nice. chiller?


Now, I am preparing a chiller system for my health. The room tmep of 10C is too cold.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Dang That's nice. Can you provide a 1hr OCCT "small data Set" pass?


I will try it soon.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Wish all you lads a happy new year!
> 
> I just noticed earlier this afternoon that a new BIOS update v1003 was available for my Maximus X Formula. I jumped on it right away.
> 
> I am happy to say it looks like this BIOS update has really made my chip stretch it's legs and shine. I origanlly thought I had a relatively average chip. 4.9Ghz @ 1.344v was looking like my ceiling before needing to really ramp up the voltages for 5.0Ghz.
> 
> I went and settled for my 'summer time' overclock on the old BIOS with my clock at 4.5Ghz @ 1.216v. After v1003 i re-visted my overclocking settings and to see if much has improved. And much to my surprise it sure has! Let me run it down with what my voltages were before this update..
> 
> BIOS v803
> 
> *CPU CLOCK:*
> 
> 4.9Ghz @ 1.344v
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.216v
> 
> BIOS v1003
> 
> *CPU CLOCK:*
> 
> 4.9Ghz @ (yet to test)
> 4.5Ghz @ 1.184v
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.216v (stable)
> 
> RING BUS is 44, RAM is running at 3600Mhz stock timings no issues. So you can see it looks like the voltage delivery and optimization from the latest BIOS update has really improved things. Between the old BIOS and the latest version, I could gain 200Mhz on my 4.5Ghz OC with the same voltage of 1.216v with ease.
> 
> Now as mentioned before i thought 4.9Ghz was the max my chip could do. But it really looks like the latest revision of the BIOS has made my chip shine and I do not think 5.0Ghz or more would be out of the equation for me now, and I will definitely do that overclock this weekend and post my findings.
> 
> I am seeing 1 abnormality though and hopefully someone can explain why.
> 
> When my CPU is idle and the clocks run down i see my Core Voltage shoot up to 1.296v a few times then it sits around 0.112 - 0.800v as normal. Any idea why it goes that high on idle? Could maybe be a bug with CPU-Z


Stable with what stability test? Using adaptive voltage? Curious to know


----------



## Cyph3r

So I've got my 8700k delidded, running at 4.7GHz @ 1.2v.

When running P95 w/ AVX, small FFT's I max out at 68c, and 198w according to HWINFO. 198w? Seriously?!


----------



## gammagoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> just put 0505 back on all settings back in and boom cinebench score 1717 ???


Is this with wifi or none wifi?

Reason I ask is I need 0505 for my wifi hero x board and if you have it was hoping that you might put it up on google drive?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gammagoat*
> 
> Is this with wifi or none wifi?
> 
> Reason I ask is I need 0505 for my wifi hero x board and if you have it was hoping that you might put it up on google drive?


sorry none wifi ver


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Mooncheese up voltage to 1.4v lower Timing 16-18-18-38 to 15 17 17 32 T2 tRFC 350 tFAW 23 and try
if it boots run mem test all ok try 15 16 16 28 T2


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Stable with what stability test? Using adaptive voltage? Curious to know


Prime 95 (26.6) and a 1 hour CPU render test in Sony Vegas. Using adaptive voltage yes but I have noticed some strange abnormalities with the voltage on this latest BIOS v1003 where the voltage on idle will clock as high as 1.296v for or 1.284v on very light tasks then it goes back to 0.100-0.800v.

So I am not sure why it jumps that high when idle, because when I do a stress test it doesn't go higher than 1.216v. Perhaps @wingman99 can chime in.

I just went and tested a negative offset of -0.050 it isn't spiking as high as 1.296v on idle anymore it's more around 1.280v now. Weird.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Prime 95 (26.6) and a 1 hour CPU render test in Sony Vegas. Using adaptive voltage yes but I have noticed some strange abnormalities with the voltage on this latest BIOS v1003 where the voltage on idle will clock as high as 1.296v for or 1.284v on very light tasks then it goes back to 0.100-0.800v.
> 
> So I am not sure why it jumps that high when idle, because when I do a stress test it doesn't go higher than 1.216v. Perhaps @wingman99 can chime in.
> 
> I just went and tested a negative offset of -0.050 it isn't spiking as high as 1.296v on idle anymore it's more around 1.280v now. Weird.


Interesting, you claim a 30mV odd voltage drop for UEFI 1003, seems like a very large reduction in voltage required over previous UEFI, so is adaptive voltage still broken? LLC level?


----------



## Dikonou

No use overclocking now I guess with meltdown and spectre............

Brand [email protected] NEW i7 8700K............


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Stable with what stability test? Using adaptive voltage? Curious to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prime 95 (26.6) and a 1 hour CPU render test in Sony Vegas. Using adaptive voltage yes but I have noticed some strange abnormalities with the voltage on this latest BIOS v1003 where the voltage on idle will clock as high as 1.296v for or 1.284v on very light tasks then it goes back to 0.100-0.800v.
> 
> So I am not sure why it jumps that high when idle, because when I do a stress test it doesn't go higher than 1.216v. Perhaps @wingman99 can chime in.
> 
> I just went and tested a negative offset of -0.050 it isn't spiking as high as 1.296v on idle anymore it's more around 1.280v now. Weird.
Click to expand...

Adaptive adjusts Vcore according to CPU load and multiplier. Intel sets the adaptive VID table and the motherboard manufactures calibrate the Vcore.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dikonou*
> 
> No use overclocking now I guess with meltdown and spectre............
> 
> Brand [email protected] NEW i7 8700K............


u need to overclock now to 5ghz to have 4.7 performance lol intel suck c***


----------



## gammagoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> sorry none wifi ver


Shucks, thanks anyway.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> u need to overclock now to 5ghz to have 4.7 performance lol intel suck c***


Doesn't appear to be a big deal
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/windows_vulnerability_cpu_meltdown_patch_benchmarked,1.html


----------



## renhanxue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> So I've got my 8700k delidded, running at 4.7GHz @ 1.2v.
> 
> When running P95 w/ AVX, small FFT's I max out at 68c, and 198w according to HWINFO. 198w? Seriously?!


That sounds weirdly high. Mine needs 1.23-1.24v for 4.7GHz AVX stability and says 181 watts (240-ish watts at the wall according to my wattmeter, checks out since it uses around 65 watts at idle) for Prime95 29.4 with AVX/FMA3.

Prime95 small FFT's is just about the most demanding thing you can throw at it since it pretty much never lets up on the CPU by waiting for anything to get fetched from RAM, and it uses constant AVX workloads on all 12 threads at the same time. I haven't found it particularly good at finding errors quickly though - OCCT's small dataset test is better at that (usually errors out within 10 seconds if you're not stable) and "only" uses 155W. It's a good way to stress test your cooling and VRM's though. Prime95's small FFT's is probably the reason people here tend to think AVX workloads are unrealistic, even though programs compiled with AVX instructions enabled aren't that unusual today. Not all AVX-using programs are like Prime95 though - Realbench's x264 test uses AVX and it still only draws 120W because it actually has to load data into CPU cache and doesn't just constantly fire off AVX/FMA3 instructions as fast as it possibly can.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renhanxue*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyph3r*
> 
> So I've got my 8700k delidded, running at 4.7GHz @ 1.2v.
> 
> When running P95 w/ AVX, small FFT's I max out at 68c, and 198w according to HWINFO. 198w? Seriously?!
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds weirdly high. Mine needs 1.23-1.24v for 4.7GHz AVX stability and says 181 watts (240-ish watts at the wall according to my wattmeter, checks out since it uses around 65 watts at idle) for Prime95 29.4 with AVX/FMA3.
> 
> Prime95 small FFT's is just about the most demanding thing you can throw at it since it pretty much never lets up on the CPU by waiting for anything to get fetched from RAM, and it uses constant AVX workloads on all 12 threads at the same time. I haven't found it particularly good at finding errors quickly though - OCCT's small dataset test is better at that (usually errors out within 10 seconds if you're not stable) and "only" uses 155W. It's a good way to stress test your cooling and VRM's though. Prime95's small FFT's is probably the reason people here tend to think AVX workloads are unrealistic, even though programs compiled with AVX instructions enabled aren't that unusual today. Not all AVX-using programs are like Prime95 though - Realbench's x264 test uses AVX and it still only draws 120W because it actually has to load data into CPU cache and doesn't just constantly fire off AVX/FMA3 instructions as fast as it possibly can.
Click to expand...

Where do you read the Watts in HWINFO?


----------



## D13mass

Guys, VRM temps on motherboard really hot ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, VRM temps on motherboard really hot ?


Depends on the motherboard.
I couldn't read the VRM temps on my Strix-F, but on my Apex they top out at 55c due to it being summer here.


----------



## Vario

Do you guys prefer to use C states? Seems substantially less stable when I enable C states. Mobo is Z370 Taichi with bios version P1.30. I haven't noticed any change in my core clocks and wattage draw shown in HW monitor when I am sitting idle. Are they worth it? will it extend lifespan on chip?

Here is what i am running right now: 4.9 AVX 5.0 GHz non avx










Also what do you think about this result? Some of the miscellaneous voltage values I am not clear on. I have those set to Auto. Everything auto except CPU set to Offset +40.

Is it worth sacrificing 100-200 mhz to run C states?


----------



## l Nuke l

I also wanna set up a custom loop.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Depends on the motherboard.
> I couldn't read the VRM temps on my Strix-F, but on my Apex they top out at 55c due to it being summer here.


the highest ive seen on my apex also 55c. Thinking about ordering a fan for the vrm bracket. Anyone with an apex have it setup mind posting a pic?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> I also wanna set up a custom loop.
> the highest ive seen on my apex also 55c. Thinking about ordering a fan for the vrm bracket. Anyone with an apex have it setup mind posting a pic?


Mine is 55c max with fan, but again it is summer here.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Mine is 55c max with fan, but again it is summer here.


Awesome! Thanks for posting pic! What size fan is that? I am not sure what size fan to order. Afraid my h115i hoses will make it a tight fit.


----------



## Mars73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> Just took these for you, the CPU will cycle back to 900mhz when idle and drop the vcore to preserve the life of the chip and keep it cool. When gaming, it will crank it up to 4.8Ghz at 1.2v which can push to 1.24v. The SA and IO voltage are very low


Thank you!
I've got the non-AC Gaming Pro Carbon and was at 4.8GHz but used Adaptive voltage with LLC mode 4 and had to put it on 1.29V.
This is an interesting approach using only the offset of 0.005. It definitely helped me getting a lower voltage and at the same time having a lower temp when doing prime95.
Will do some more testing in games. Looking great so far.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Awesome! Thanks for posting pic! What size fan is that? I am not sure what size fan to order. Afraid my h115i hoses will make it a tight fit.


The H115i hoses do get in the way, I had one on before swapping to the Kraken x61.
The fan I'm using is a 92mm Fractal, but what I found better with the H115i is using a 120mm fan because it has more surface area, and due to the fan having to sit higher it helps more move air.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> The H115i hoses do get in the way, I had one on before swapping to the Kraken x61.
> The fan I'm using is a 92mm Fractal, but what I found better with the H115i is using a 120mm fan because it has more surface area, and due to the fan having to sit higher it helps more move air.


Would rather not have the fan rest on the tubes. Do you think maybe an 80mm or smaller fan would fit without touching the tubes? Maybe ill order couple sizes and return what doesnt fit.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Would rather not have the fan rest on the tubes. Do you think maybe an 80mm or smaller fan would fit without touching the tubes? Maybe ill order couple sizes and return what doesnt fit.


I'll show you my previous setup before swapping coolers.



A 80mm still touched the tubing.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I'll show you my previous setup before swapping coolers.
> 
> 
> 
> A 80mm still touched the tubing.


Hmm. Looks like ill prob need to go with a 60mm or 50mm to be safe.


----------



## Ownedj00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Mine is 55c max with fan, but again it is summer here.


How did you mount the fan there?


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Dang That's nice. Can you provide a 1hr OCCT "small data Set" pass?


The setting could not pass the OCCT "small data Set", I tried many times but.
For passing the test, I have to change the memory clock (4300-> 4000MHz).


This figure shows the V_core voltage.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownedj00*
> 
> How did you mount the fan there?


There's a little bracket that comes with the Apex, it screws into the heatsink allowing you to mount up to a 120mm fan on it..


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Hmm. Looks like ill prob need to go with a 60mm or 50mm to be safe.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownedj00*
> 
> How did you mount the fan there?


----------



## Ownedj00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> There's a little bracket that comes with the Apex, it screws into the heatsink allowing you to mount up to a 120mm fan on it..


Damn that's neat. I have a MSI and cant do this


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Mooncheese up voltage to 1.4v lower Timing 16-18-18-38 to 15 17 17 32 T2 tRFC 350 tFAW 23 and try
> if it boots run mem test all ok try 15 16 16 28 T2


Thanks I will try this, should I leave it on XMP? Actually, I think when I looked at the memory voltage setting it was greyed out under XMP. Turning off XMP will still leave the XMP timings correct? I'm going to do run Aida64 to get a baseline, both with the memory at 3200 MHz and with it at 3466 MHz. For whatever reason, this memory refuses to do 3600 MHz or higher; setting it higher than 3466 reverts the frequency to 3200 Mhz. It's Hynix memory, not Samsung, so I'm surprised it's doing 3466 to be honest. Any ideas?


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownedj00*
> 
> Thanks. I have to update my BIOS as I am on the November BIOS


I just realised that I can upload my settings from BIOS to USB as a profile if you want?


----------



## Vario

I'd think all those fans around the CPU pointed different directions might make things run hotter.

I have been messing around more with my system to see how high I can get my overclock at stock voltages.

So far I am at 4.8 Ghz at 1.168-1.184 volts under load in Aida64 with all C states enabled







I think offset is -20. LLC is on default (off?). VCCST 1.040 and VCCIO 0.968. Only 64*C peak on hottest core with air cooling, mostly in the 50-60*C range


----------



## Ownedj00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Milamber*
> 
> I just realised that I can upload my settings from BIOS to USB as a profile if you want?


Nah it's ok i'm about to start my OC now as i updated my BIOS last night


----------



## Ownedj00

As below it would'nt boot. What should i change?


----------



## z0ki

Guys on ASUS/ROG boards here are my settings for a 4.6Ghz OC. If there is anything you would tweak let me know!

I have noticed that in the latest BIOS v1003 they seemed to have really amped up the voltages for VCCIO and System Agent Voltage it was reading 1.345v or so with stock settings (AUTO) whereas on BIOS v802 it was much lower in the range of 1.2--v so i turned that down.

I also noticed that the actual CPU VCore Voltage used to read 1.248v with my old settings but with the new settings it shows 1.296v? What gives there?


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> Mooncheese up voltage to 1.4v lower Timing 16-18-18-38 to 15 17 17 32 T2 tRFC 350 tFAW 23 and try
> if it boots run mem test all ok try 15 16 16 28 T2


Well good news and bad news.

Bad news first, turning off XMP and attempting to manually reduce the timings resulted in the mobo wigging the hell out and deleting all of my OC profiles, including the one I was on, which was ok in the end because I gained better familiarity with my overclock having to redo everything. I did have DRAM voltage at 1.38, and there were a few entries below it that may have been relevant that I left alone, such as DRAM Training Voltage.

Good news is, although I haven't been able to overclock very much, simply leaving XMP enabled and increasing the freq. to 3466 yielded gains in Aida64 (trial):

3200 MHz:



3466 MHz:



I ran Memtest64 and Prime95, Blend ("lots of memory") for about 20 min. I will continue to monitor stability. This is the same OC that I had for the past 2 days now without instability, I just ran Prime95 briefly as I had to manually re-enter all of the OC settings (Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7) and wanted to ensure things were relatively stable.

Oh and for whatever reason, NiceHash is doing 100% speed on Cryptonight now, actually a little higher than usual (215 H/s with Chrome and 30 tabs open). Not sure, but before attempting to overclock the memory further it was in and out of Cryoptonight, maybe on it for 30% of the time or less.

I'm not sure whether or not this is memory stability related, just an observation.

Anyhow, thanks to everyone here who encouraged me to overclock the memory, in the end I didn't gain much but I did make gains non-the-less (without leaving XMP or upping the voltage). This is about as good as it gets with $170 Hynix Memory that I happened to snag during Black Friday. Ultimately it's WAY faster than what I came from, 2133 Mhz DDR3 but yeah, it's not doing 4 GHz and I'm ok with that. The RGB looks awesome. Love these Tridents to be honest.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> Guys on ASUS/ROG boards here are my settings for a 4.6Ghz OC. If there is anything you would tweak let me know!
> 
> I have noticed that in the latest BIOS v1003 they seemed to have really amped up the voltages for VCCIO and System Agent Voltage it was reading 1.345v or so with stock settings (AUTO) whereas on BIOS v802 it was much lower in the range of 1.2--v so i turned that down.
> 
> I also noticed that the actual CPU VCore Voltage used to read 1.248v with my old settings but with the new settings it shows 1.296v? What gives there?


Your stock CPU voltage seems very high, screenshots of my MXF UEFI 1003


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Well good news and bad news.
> 
> Bad news first, turning off XMP and attempting to manually reduce the timings resulted in the mobo wigging the hell out and deleting all of my OC profiles, including the one I was on, which was ok in the end because I gained better familiarity with my overclock having to redo everything. I did have DRAM voltage at 1.38, and there were a few entries below it that may have been relevant that I left alone, such as DRAM Training Voltage.
> 
> Good news is, although I haven't been able to overclock very much, simply leaving XMP enabled and increasing the freq. to 3466 yielded gains in Aida64 (trial):
> 
> 3200 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> 3466 MHz:
> 
> 
> 
> I ran Memtest64 and Prime95, Blend ("lots of memory") for about 20 min. I will continue to monitor stability. This is the same OC that I had for the past 2 days now without instability, I just ran Prime95 briefly as I had to manually re-enter all of the OC settings (Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7) and wanted to ensure things were relatively stable.
> 
> Oh and for whatever reason, NiceHash is doing 100% speed on Cryptonight now, actually a little higher than usual (215 H/s with Chrome and 30 tabs open). Not sure, but before attempting to overclock the memory further it was in and out of Cryoptonight, maybe on it for 30% of the time or less.
> 
> I'm not sure whether or not this is memory stability related, just an observation.
> 
> Anyhow, thanks to everyone here who encouraged me to overclock the memory, in the end I didn't gain much but I did make gains non-the-less (without leaving XMP or upping the voltage). This is about as good as it gets with $170 Hynix Memory that I happened to snag during Black Friday. Ultimately it's WAY faster than what I came from, 2133 Mhz DDR3 but yeah, it's not doing 4 GHz and I'm ok with that. The RGB looks awesome. Love these Tridents to be honest.


ok just try tRFC 350 tFAW 23 and bench


----------



## Mars73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownedj00*
> 
> As below it would'nt boot. What should i change?


I could boot with these, even do some stress testing but as soon as I started a game it would reset.
I've put the ring ratio on 40, disabled Enhanced Turbo (MCE) as it already puts all cores on 4.8Ghz so no need to turn it on.
PCH voltage is 1.000V.
I also have AVX on -4, though I will play with that.

Update: second crash during a game, so I'm putting in my old settings (Adaptive with 1.29V).


----------



## z0ki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Your stock CPU voltage seems very high, screenshots of my MXF UEFI 1003


I know! Something odd about that! It was normal on 802. I have absolutely no idea why its high


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Is it normal for HWINFO64's IA: Max Turbo Limit to be flagged YES if you have a AVX offset.
I noticed today when I set 5.1Ghz with a AVX offset of -1 that it was marked yes, have no offset and its marked no.


----------



## Milamber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ownedj00*
> 
> As below it would'nt boot. What should i change?


Perhaps the vcore is to low for your chip.

I would set the vcore so the offset is giving more voltage, perhaps check that the DDR4 voltage is correct as well for your RAM (unless its set to auto)


----------



## DStealth

Speaking about low Vcore ...yesterday when updated the BIOS of my MaximusX Hero by mistake entered 1.34v instead of 1.43....entered Windows a couple of times @5510/5.2 of course some BSODs fast revised my mistake. Was surprised when realized the mistake and how good these 14++ CPUs are compared to any previous generations ..even the mighty Sandy


----------



## lemniscate

My 3466 kits would often fail to boot with default XMP settings so i've kept them at 3200 for a while, but out of curiosity I tried 3600 and it booted just fine.









So far no failed boot, currently running memtest to see if it's stable.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> My 3466 kits would often fail to boot with default XMP settings so i've kept them at 3200 for a while, but out of curiosity I tried 3600 and it booted just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far no failed boot, currently running memtest to see if it's stable.


what timings u using


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> The setting could not pass the OCCT "small data Set", I tried many times but.
> For passing the test, I have to change the memory clock (4300-> 4000MHz).


Ok, you won:thumb:

My Chip is lidded but can do 5Ghz @ 1.375v @ under around 92C, above that and i fail. Fact is I won't be able to hold it during summer time so I'll just delid at some point (maybe)


----------



## spyui

how do I check the cpu to know if i got a good one before delid the CPU ? I am looking to get 5.2ghz 8700k and gonna play exchange game until i got one.


----------



## ti20n

Can someone help me confirm that Chrome browsing triggers AVX offset? Ugh!


----------



## MrBird

I OCED my 8700k(Asus Maximus X Hero) to 5ghz using 1.26vcore LLC5, so, under load, its goes to 1.232vcore, and max temp on stress testing is 90º celsius with a Cooler Master 240 Pro.

Is this any good?

Its all stable and all works for more than 12hours straight.

Now i only need to learn how to perma fix this 1.232vcore wich i cant figure out how to do it!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Can someone help me confirm that Chrome browsing triggers AVX offset? Ugh!


Yes Chrome browser utilizes AVX also some games like BF1.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBird*
> 
> I OCED my 8700k(Asus Maximus X Hero) to 5ghz using 1.26vcore LLC5, so, under load, its goes to 1.232vcore, and max temp on stress testing is 90º celsius with a Cooler Master 240 Pro.
> 
> Is this any good?
> 
> Its all stable and all works for more than 12hours straight.
> 
> Now i only need to learn how to perma fix this 1.232vcore wich i cant figure out how to do it!


Seems good, i just got my chip and am doing 5ghz LLC2 off set 30mv and its showing 1.28v at 100% load. But im getting around 70-75C with an 20 year old h100i.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Ok iv only changed this in bios, All core x51, cach to x48, off set voltage 30mv.

Testing right now, showing 5.1ghz at 1.28V, around 75C.

What other settings do i need to change to maybe lower temps?

5ghz 1.2v ?


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> what timings u using


The default 16-18-18-36 from the XMP profile. I'm using two sets of 2x8GB vengeance 3466 c16. Had two memtest errors overnight, I wonder if I should increase the dram voltage?


----------



## Zfast4y0u

*hi guys, this is my bios on maximus x with 8700k oc to 4,8ghz can you check it out and tell me did i get everything right here, and if voltage is too big i would appreciate it VERY MUCH.*

MaximusX8700k.txt 75k .txt file


----------



## renhanxue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Where do you read the Watts in HWINFO?


It's under one of the CPU headings, the readout is called "CPU package power".


----------



## Dragonsyph

There anyway to get Vcore to go down to .8 at idle with out turning windows power plan to balanced?

When power plan is on performance, IDLE vcore is 1.35 yet at 100% load its at 1.23.

Cant Wait tell i can buy new water cooling and delid,


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> There anyway to get Vcore to go down to .8 at idle with out turning windows power plan to balanced?
> 
> When power plan is on performance, IDLE vcore is 1.35 yet at 100% load its at 1.23.
> 
> Cant Wait tell i can buy new water cooling and delid,


1. Offset mode (VID behaviour based). Similar to Asus's adaptive vcore. You'd have to figure out the appropriate fixed volts first.
2.Enable these

3. I can't remember if Sync all cores (all core multiplier) would work. But per core multiplier works in tandem with offset mode, c states & speedshift.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> 1. Offset mode (VID behaviour based). Similar to Asus's adaptive vcore. You'd have to figure out the appropriate fixed volts first.
> 2.Enable these
> 
> 3. I can't remember if Sync all cores (all core multiplier) would work. But per core multiplier works in tandem with offset mode, c states & speedshift.


None of that worked, Iv just went and did -50 off set with LLC 1, which gives me 1.248V at idle and 1.28V at 100% load.

Testing 5.1ghz right now at 1.28v 100% load, with AVX off set of 1, Cach at x48 auto voltage.

So fare max temps 78C. Im use to my 4790k at 5ghz hitting 90C all the time so im pretty happy with 78c so fare with no delid using an h100i.

Do i need to mess with PLL or any other voltages, or set a cache voltage?

Does having windows power plan in balanced VS Performance hurt anything?


----------



## encrypted11

The power management isn't costly in performance terms because speedshift is far better than speedstep.
https://www.anandtech.com/show/10959/intel-launches-7th-generation-kaby-lake-i7-7700k-i5-7600k-i3-7350k/3
vCore at its lowest state is approximately 0.6V with my settings.
I recall speedshift wasn't working on the early ASRock BIOS.

Have you left the core multiplier on all cores or per core (dialing the max multiplier from the 1 to 6 core ratio manually)?

Also, Per core multiplier's the actual default Intel Turboboost behaviour. Except that you're manipulating the turboboost bins. There's a chance you'll need to have this enabled correctly on ASRock's implementation for speedshift to work correctly.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> The power management isn't costly in performance terms because speedshift is far better than speedstep.
> https://www.anandtech.com/show/10959/intel-launches-7th-generation-kaby-lake-i7-7700k-i5-7600k-i3-7350k/3
> vCore at its lowest state is approximately 0.6V with my settings.
> I recall speedshift wasn't working on the early ASRock BIOS.
> 
> Have you left the core multiplier on all cores or per core (dialing the max multiplier from the 1 to 6 core ratio manually)?
> 
> Also, Per core multiplier's the actual default Intel Turboboost behaviour. Except that you're manipulating the turboboost bins. There's a chance you'll need to have this enabled correctly on ASRock's implementation for speedshift to work correctly.


I am using All core. Do you know if Intel Extreme tuning utility benchmark using AVX? I just tried 5100mhz with No AVX off set and it hit freaking 95C in the benchmark lol. Didn't really gain any points either. Seen it go up to 1.36v.


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> None of that worked, Iv just went and did -50 off set with LLC 1, which gives me 1.248V at idle and 1.28V at 100% load.
> 
> Testing 5.1ghz right now at 1.28v 100% load, with AVX off set of 1, Cach at x48 auto voltage.
> 
> So fare max temps 78C. Im use to my 4790k at 5ghz hitting 90C all the time so im pretty happy with 78c so fare with no delid using an h100i.
> 
> Do i need to mess with PLL or any other voltages, or set a cache voltage?
> 
> Does having windows power plan in balanced VS Performance hurt anything?


That voltage is stable? Run OCCT for 2 hours, if it pass its stable. And if it is, you got a semi golden chip!


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> That voltage is stable? Run OCCT for 2 hours, if it pass its stable. And if it is, you got a semi golden chip!


Been trying to lower it lower and lower tell i get a bsod then was gonna up it a bit then do some OCCT to see how it goes.

Right now im at x51, no avx off set, 1.248V 1.28v at load.

God this is sexy, think my 4790k got like 950 score, and iv never seen a single core that high.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats just crazy to me there is that much variance from chip to chip. Mine requires 1.35v for 4.9ghz or i get whea errors on cb 15.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats just crazy to me there is that much variance from chip to chip. Mine requires 1.35v for 4.9ghz or i get whea errors on cb 15.


Ya min at stock 4.7 all core was only pulling 1.12V with everything stock on auto voltage etc.


----------



## Dragonsyph

When i start OCCT large data pack it drops my core clock to 5ghz from 5.1, why?


----------



## l Nuke l




----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*


What a beast! I'll try to import an Apex X, here in Brazil i cant see to find it at all. Its a beast of a board! Did you delided your chip?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> What a beast! I'll try to import an Apex X, here in Brazil i cant see to find it at all. Its a beast of a board! Did you delided your chip?


Yeah it's delided and yeah the Apex is a beautiful board


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> When i start OCCT large data pack it drops my core clock to 5ghz from 5.1, why?


Well its not AVX offset right? Maybe something is making your CPU throttle down the clocks?


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Yeah it's delided and yeah the Apex is a beautiful board


Wish 8700k didn't cost a kidney down here in brazil, so we could delid it...we pay 600 dollars + on these chips!


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Well its not AVX offset right? Maybe something is making your CPU throttle down the clocks?


it is the avx offset.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Well its not AVX offset right? Maybe something is making your CPU throttle down the clocks?


Ya i just checked, and its matching my AVX setting, If i try to put 0 in bios it pops up as AUTO, which does -4, anyone know how to set AVX off set to 0.


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya i just checked, and its matching my AVX setting, If i try to put 0 in bios it pops up as AUTO, which does -4, anyone know how to set AVX off set to 0.


Thats ODD...so Asrock does not allow 0 offset? My Strix Z370-f does...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> Thats ODD...so Asrock does not allow 0 offset? My Strix Z370-f does...


You think testing OCCT with 5.1ghz and 5.0ghz AVX is still good enough? Its pulling about 1.32V right now with OCCT going. Guess thats still good but not as good ast 1.28V with Cinebench.


----------



## encrypted11

Auto = 0 on my fatal1ty ITX/ac.

Perhaps you can report the behaviour to ASRock, request for the current beta BIOS revision if you're willing to give it a try.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Auto = 0 on my fatal1ty ITX/ac.
> 
> Perhaps you can report the behaviour to ASRock, request for the current beta BIOS revision if you're willing to give it a try.


Ya its funny because in Intel ETU i can set it to 0, but not in bios LOL. If i put it on auto it does -4.

Finally got a WHEA bsod trying 1.22V at x51. Gonna go back to 1.24 and run some OCCT for 2 hours with x51, and AVX set to 0 using Intel ETU.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XPredator*
> 
> What a beast! I'll try to import an Apex X, here in Brazil i cant see to find it at all. Its a beast of a board! Did you delided your chip?


How about mine







keep in mind 4 dimms are populated











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyui*
> 
> how do I check the cpu to know if i got a good one before delid the CPU ? I am looking to get 5.2ghz 8700k and gonna play exchange game until i got one.


It's almost impossible...but testing low voltages like 1.2+-20mv for 5Ghz would give a rough estimation if the CPU scales good will reach 5.2 or even 5.3 after delid and good cooling with higher voltage


----------



## Sentinela

anyone here using Noctua heatsinks on 8700k?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> How about mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind 4 dimms are populated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's almost impossible...but testing low voltages like 1.2+-20mv for 5Ghz would give a rough estimation if the CPU scales good will reach 5.2 or even 5.3 after delid and good cooling with higher voltage


BEAST!


----------



## Dragonsyph

I'm jelly, I really need to order the.delid kit. Ill.be stuck with this h100i tell next month when I buy ekwb parts.

Does doing avx stress tests make it use more volts??

Doing occt right now, x51 avx and it's pulling 1.34v. Is this good or bad?


----------



## Dragonsyph

OCCT with AVX at x51 ran for 3 hours until it made a duck sound, turns out it stopped because I guess one of CPUTIN temp hit 85c?? I had cranked the house heat up to 80 so my ambient went up a good 10C. Other then that it was rock stable, Max Vcore it showed it pulled was 1.36V avg was 1.34.

Does this mean I'm stable?


----------



## GroinShooter

Apparently here in Finland we have a group of people renting delid tools, was able to get my hands on a Rockit88. Atm delid tools are pretty difficult to obtain here, only one retailer sells them but they're all out of stock and have been for a few months now.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> OCCT with AVX at x51 ran for 3 hours until it made a duck sound, turns out it stopped because I guess one of CPUTIN temp hit 85c?? I had cranked the house heat up to 80 so my ambient went up a good 10C. Other then that it was rock stable, Max Vcore it showed it pulled was 1.36V avg was 1.34.
> 
> Does this mean I'm stable?


Sounds pretty good, try some regular things you do and see.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Sounds pretty good, try some regular things you do and see.


 Been gaming all day max settings, I'm loving this CPU, I am now able to get 100 constant FPS in BF1 max settings 3440x1440p 100hz. And its AWESOME,, hahaha.

4790k was ok but my god this 8700k just destorys it. 99% of the games i play are cpu bound or multiplayer so it really helped a ton.

Cant get AVX off set 0 to work, they say AUTO is 0 yet my auto does -4. So im just sticking with x51 and x50 AVX with x48 cache.

Ordered the ROCKET 88 kit today, hoping its here in 3-4 days. Should drop my temps a bit even with this 9000 year old h100i.

I also lowered VCCIO to 1.16 and VCCSA to 1.22 and seem to work good.

Havent tried anything past x51 yet as my temps get 90+ in some stress tests like IBT and AVX packs. So ill try to OC more when i get it delided.

I have some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro that im gonna use instead of ordering the new stuff eveyone else is using.

Hope it works out good.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Sounds pretty good, try some regular things you do and see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been gaming all day max settings, I'm loving this CPU, I am now able to get 100 constant FPS in BF1 max settings 3440x1440p 100hz. And its AWESOME,, hahaha.
> 
> 4790k was ok but my god this 8700k just destorys it. 99% of the games i play are cpu bound or multiplayer so it really helped a ton.
> 
> Cant get AVX off set 0 to work, they say AUTO is 0 yet my auto does -4. So im just sticking with x51 and x50 AVX with x48 cache.
> 
> Ordered the ROCKET 88 kit today, hoping its here in 3-4 days. Should drop my temps a bit even with this 9000 year old h100i.
> 
> I also lowered VCCIO to 1.16 and VCCSA to 1.22 and seem to work good.
> 
> Havent tried anything past x51 yet as my temps get 90+ in some stress tests like IBT and AVX packs. So ill try to OC more when i get it delided.
> 
> I have some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro that im gonna use instead of ordering the new stuff eveyone else is using.
> 
> Hope it works out good.
Click to expand...

I would contact Asrock about the AVX offset not going to 0 on Auto. Can you enter 0 in AVX offset?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I would contact Asrock about the AVX offset not going to 0 on Auto. Can you enter 0 in AVX offset?


If I put in 0 it reverts to AUTO, it's kind of annoying the hell out of me because a lot of the games I'm playing use AVX so its only doing 5ghz clock probly wont notice any performance difference but its still annoying.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I would contact Asrock about the AVX offset not going to 0 on Auto. Can you enter 0 in AVX offset?
> 
> 
> 
> If I put in 0 it reverts to AUTO, it's kind of annoying the hell out of me because a lot of the games I'm playing use AVX so its only doing 5ghz clock probly wont notice any performance difference but its still annoying.
Click to expand...

I agree with you I would be annoyed also, contact ASrock and tell us what they say.


----------



## HvacGuru

With my ASrock Gaming k6 the only choice you have now is use 1. You can use Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility, go to core and set avx to 0 and hit apply. This will hold until you reboot(holds under sleep also). At least you know will know you really are stable with no avx offset. Shame on ASrock for not fixing this in a bios update!


----------



## Ex0cet

Recently finished installing an EWKB Phoenix 360 Rad + Phoenix CPU module + 6 Furious Vardar EVO 120 (3000rpm) in Push/Pull.

*A few pics of the finished build:*










*Quick benchmark run:*



*Settings:*
_
*8700k delidded @ 5.1Ghz / 1.4v / LLC Turbo
*Uncore: 4.9Ghz
*AVX OFFSET: 0
*4x8Gb Samsung B die @ 3900mhz CL17 1.45v / VCCIO & VCCSA: Auto_

Not a golden chip by any means, nevertheless I'm quite happy with the results.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> With my ASrock Gaming k6 the only choice you have now is use 1. You can use Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility, go to core and set avx to 0 and hit apply. This will hold until you reboot(holds under sleep also). At least you know will know you really are stable with no avx offset. Shame on ASrock for not fixing this in a bios update!


I wonder if folks are not comping to ASrock? Gigabyte x299 had the same AVX offset problem and it took a lot of complaints to change it.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I wonder if folks are not comping to ASrock? Gigabyte x299 had the same AVX offset problem and it took a lot of complaints to change it.


Their fourm seems dead. I will call them and post on the ASrock fourm this week. No upated bios since 1.3.


----------



## Dragonsyph

I did the email thing and well see how long it takes to get a response.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I wonder if folks are not comping to ASrock? Gigabyte x299 had the same AVX offset problem and it took a lot of complaints to change it.
> 
> 
> 
> Their fourm seems dead. I will call them and post on the ASrock fourm this week. No upated bios since 1.3.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I did the email thing and well see how long it takes to get a response.


I found this in the ASrock forum. Set "Multi Core Enhancement" to disabled, then AVX auto is actually 0.
If "Multi Core Enhancement" is not visible, you first have to set CPU Ration back to "Auto" to make the option visible.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I found this in the ASrock forum. Set "Multi Core Enhancement" to disabled, then AVX auto is actually 0.
> If "Multi Core Enhancement" is not visible, you first have to set CPU Ration back to "Auto" to make the option visible.


 Ok ill try that now.

EDIT: +1 bro, worked hahaha. Thanks alot.


----------



## grifers

Hi there!... Which C-States enabled? Yours enable any c-state when Overclock?. Thanks and sorry my language.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Hi there!... Which C-States enabled? Yours enable any c-state when Overclock?. Thanks and sorry my language.


 I left all mine on auto as its default, only thing I turned off was spread spectrum. Don't think C states have effected overclocking since the 3770k. I could be wrong, I just think I remember people telling me this when I was overclocking my 4790k back in the day.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I found this in the ASrock forum. Set "Multi Core Enhancement" to disabled, then AVX auto is actually 0.
> If "Multi Core Enhancement" is not visible, you first have to set CPU Ration back to "Auto" to make the option visible.


I owe you a beer! Thank you wingman!


----------



## Clausewitz

Can someone compile all of this into a spreadsheet?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I found this in the ASrock forum. Set "Multi Core Enhancement" to disabled, then AVX auto is actually 0.
> 
> If "Multi Core Enhancement" is not visible, you first have to set CPU Ration back to "Auto" to make the option visible.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok ill try that now.
> 
> EDIT: +1 bro, worked hahaha. Thanks alot.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I found this in the ASrock forum. Set "Multi Core Enhancement" to disabled, then AVX auto is actually 0.
> If "Multi Core Enhancement" is not visible, you first have to set CPU Ration back to "Auto" to make the option visible.
> 
> 
> 
> I owe you a beer! Thank you wingman!
Click to expand...

Sweet, Glad it worked out for both of you.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *grifers*
> 
> Hi there!... Which C-States enabled? Yours enable any c-state when Overclock?. Thanks and sorry my language.
> 
> 
> 
> I left all mine on auto as its default, only thing I turned off was spread spectrum. Don't think C states have effected overclocking since the 3770k. I could be wrong, I just think I remember people telling me this when I was overclocking my 4790k back in the day.
Click to expand...

Yes that is true. C-states only activates at idle with no processing at the time.

Quote:


> Here is a quick summary of what C-states are. C-states are idle power saving states, in contrast to P-states, which are execution power saving states. During a P-state, the processor is still executing instructions, whereas during a C-state (other than C0), the processor is idle, meaning that nothing is executing. To make a quick analogy, a processor lying idle is like a house with all the lights on when no one is at home. Consuming all that power is doing nothing other than providing your electric company a little extra income. What is the best option? If no one is at home, meaning the house is idle, why leave the lights on? The same applies to a processor. If no one is using it, why keep the unused circuits powered up and consuming energy? Shut them down and save.
> 
> C0 is the "null" idle power state, meaning it is the non-idle state when the core is actually executing and not idle.LINK : https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/power-management-states-p-states-c-states-and-package-c-states


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Yes that is true. C-states only activates at idle with no processing at the time.


 Thanks for confirming mate.


----------



## AshBorer

so how many watts does the average 8700k with a vcore of 1.35-1.4 pull?


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats just crazy to me there is that much variance from chip to chip. Mine requires 1.35v for 4.9ghz or i get whea errors on cb 15.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats just crazy to me there is that much variance from chip to chip. Mine requires 1.35v for 4.9ghz or i get whea errors on cb 15.


Yes but I believe that a great deal of the variance is the perceived stability on the part of the owner who may be running a given frequency at a given voltage and thinks it's stable (myself included, if it passes 30 min of Prime95 I consider it 99.99% stable, which it is for the most part).

Another factor is thermals, it seems about half of the members here are delidded (myself included) and the other half not. Seeing 65C load youre going to be able to run a given frequency with A LOT less voltage OR youre going to get away with higher frequency without exceeding 1.4v, i.e., delidded 8700k owner claiming they have secured 5.1-5.2 GHz with 1.4v and then you have non-delidded owner claiming they can't do more than 4.9 GHz at 1.4v.

Another factor would be VRM temperature, mine don't exceed 45C under monoblock.

Another factor would be memory overclock.

Et cetera

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Been gaming all day max settings, I'm loving this CPU, I am now able to get 100 constant FPS in BF1 max settings 3440x1440p 100hz. And its AWESOME,, hahaha.
> 
> 4790k was ok but my god this 8700k just destorys it. 99% of the games i play are cpu bound or multiplayer so it really helped a ton.
> 
> Cant get AVX off set 0 to work, they say AUTO is 0 yet my auto does -4. So im just sticking with x51 and x50 AVX with x48 cache.
> 
> Ordered the ROCKET 88 kit today, hoping its here in 3-4 days. Should drop my temps a bit even with this 9000 year old h100i.
> 
> I also lowered VCCIO to 1.16 and VCCSA to 1.22 and seem to work good.
> 
> Havent tried anything past x51 yet as my temps get 90+ in some stress tests like IBT and AVX packs. So ill try to OC more when i get it delided.
> 
> I have some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro that im gonna use instead of ordering the new stuff eveyone else is using.
> 
> Hope it works out good.


Yeah I am thoroughly impressed with the performance of this proc as well with Battlefield 1. Last night I was in a 32/32 fight in Argonne Forest with everything maxed out and it was between 120-144 FPS with a GPU bottleneck (2560x1440) and I literally couldn't believe how smooth it was with as much going on on screen as there was.

Here's what's completely bonkers about this chip, I haven't upgraded since 2014, and my other build with an i7 4930k does 16.5k CPU Firestrike at 4.5 GHz with 1.375v. It's at it's OC limit and it will hit 80C (non-delid). I ran Firestrike a few times forgetting to switch to High Performance power plan and the 8700k ran that at 3.7 GHz with 1.0v! So basically, the 8700k at 3.7 GHz is as fast as a 4930k @ 4.5 GHz.

At 5.1 GHz it's nearly 50% faster:

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14520125/fs/11807761#


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Thanks for confirming mate.


170W at 1.4v under AVX instruction set at some point in Prime95 but it can also vary board to board (Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7).


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats just crazy to me there is that much variance from chip to chip. Mine requires 1.35v for 4.9ghz or i get whea errors on cb 15.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats just crazy to me there is that much variance from chip to chip. Mine requires 1.35v for 4.9ghz or i get whea errors on cb 15.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I believe that a great deal of the variance is the perceived stability on the part of the owner who may be running a given frequency at a given voltage and thinks it's stable (myself included, if it passes 30 min of Prime95 I consider it 99.99% stable, which it is for the most part).
> 
> Another factor is thermals, it seems about half of the members here are delidded (myself included) and the other half not. Seeing 65C load youre going to be able to run a given frequency with A LOT less voltage OR youre going to get away with higher frequency without exceeding 1.4v, i.e., delidded 8700k owner claiming they have secured 5.1-5.2 GHz with 1.4v and then you have non-delidded owner claiming they can't do more than 4.9 GHz at 1.4v.
> 
> Another factor would be VRM temperature, mine don't exceed 45C under monoblock.
> 
> Another factor would be memory overclock.
> 
> Et cetera
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Did you down clock the i7 8700k to 3.7GHz non turbo? I have not seen a stock i7 8700k run below 4.3GHz.
> 
> Been gaming all day max settings, I'm loving this CPU, I am now able to get 100 constant FPS in BF1 max settings 3440x1440p 100hz. And its AWESOME,, hahaha.
> 
> 4790k was ok but my god this 8700k just destorys it. 99% of the games i play are cpu bound or multiplayer so it really helped a ton.
> 
> Cant get AVX off set 0 to work, they say AUTO is 0 yet my auto does -4. So im just sticking with x51 and x50 AVX with x48 cache.
> 
> Ordered the ROCKET 88 kit today, hoping its here in 3-4 days. Should drop my temps a bit even with this 9000 year old h100i.
> 
> I also lowered VCCIO to 1.16 and VCCSA to 1.22 and seem to work good.
> 
> Havent tried anything past x51 yet as my temps get 90+ in some stress tests like IBT and AVX packs. So ill try to OC more when i get it delided.
> 
> I have some Coollaboratory Liquid Pro that im gonna use instead of ordering the new stuff eveyone else is using.
> 
> Hope it works out good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I am thoroughly impressed with the performance of this proc as well with Battlefield 1. Last night I was in a 32/32 fight in Argonne Forest with everything maxed out and it was between 120-144 FPS with a GPU bottleneck (2560x1440) and I literally couldn't believe how smooth it was with as much going on on screen as there was.
> 
> Here's what's completely bonkers about this chip, I haven't upgraded since 2014, and my other build with an i7 4930k does 16.5k CPU Firestrike at 4.5 GHz with 1.375v. It's at it's OC limit and it will hit 80C (non-delid). I ran Firestrike a few times forgetting to switch to High Performance power plan and the 8700k ran that at 3.7 GHz with 1.0v! So basically, the 8700k at 3.7 GHz is as fast as a 4930k @ 4.5 GHz.
> 
> At 5.1 GHz it's nearly 50% faster:
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14520125/fs/11807761#
Click to expand...

I have not seen a stock i7 8700k run below 4.3GHz.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AshBorer*
> 
> so how many watts does the average 8700k with a vcore of 1.35-1.4 pull?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Thanks for confirming mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 170W at 1.4v under AVX instruction set at some point in Prime95 but it can also vary board to board (Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7).
Click to expand...


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I have not seen a stock i7 8700k run below 4.3GHz.


It will run at 3.7 GHz with 99% Max Processor State of 99% via Power Plan. This is how I avoid my CPU going to 5.1 GHz and 1.386v whilst mining 20 out of 24 hours a day when I'm not using it to play games.

In fact it's doing 3.6 GHz here in my post-build vid:


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I have not seen a stock i7 8700k run below 4.3GHz.
> 
> 
> 
> It will run at 3.7 GHz with 99% Max Processor State of 99% via Power Plan. This is how I avoid my CPU going to 5.1 GHz and 1.386v whilst mining 20 out of 24 hours a day when I'm not using it to play games.
> 
> In fact it's doing 3.6 GHz here in my post-build vid:
Click to expand...

Thanks for the information and Video.


----------



## HvacGuru

Best score in Time Spy with my new Asus Strix 1080 TI. The 8700k loves a 1080 TI


----------



## Vario

What is rule of thumb for Cache Frequency (Uncore?) as it relates to Core Frequency. I have had it set to auto and had good results but I think that runs it at the same speeds as the core frequency. Should I run it lower instead?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> What is rule of thumb for Cache Frequency (Uncore?) as it relates to Core Frequency. I have had it set to auto and had good results but I think that runs it at the same speeds as the core frequency. Should I run it lower instead?


As a rule of thumb you should be able to get cache frequency about 400mhz below core frequency, some CPU's can get closer than that just keep an eye on WHEA uncorrectable errors


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> As a rule of thumb you should be able to get cache frequency about 400mhz below core frequency, some CPU's can get closer than that just keep an eye on WHEA uncorrectable errors


If My core is set to 48x for 4.8 Ghz and my cache frequency is set to auto, what is the cache frequency at? Board is z370 taichi.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> As a rule of thumb you should be able to get cache frequency about 400mhz below core frequency, some CPU's can get closer than that just keep an eye on WHEA uncorrectable errors


 Does anyone change the cache voltage or leave it on auto?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> If My core is set to 48x for 4.8 Ghz and my cache frequency is set to auto, what is the cache frequency at? Board is z370 taichi.


 Mine did 4.4ghz auto. I been doing x48 with auto voltage and it seems to work good, but I'm not sure if its over volting it or not as the voltage has been on auto.

In windows you can check it by opening CPU-z and going to the Memory tab and under NB frequency is your Cache.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> If My core is set to 48x for 4.8 Ghz and my cache frequency is set to auto, what is the cache frequency at? Board is z370 taichi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Does anyone change the cache voltage or leave it on auto?


Cache voltage is tied to Vcore Cache in Auto should be 4.3Ghz.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Best score in Time Spy with my new Asus Strix 1080 TI. The 8700k loves a 1080 TI


Keep pushing there's 1k+ room for improvement with this setup








http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/1450_50#post_26523827


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Cache voltage is tied to Vcore Cache in Auto should be 4.3Ghz.


 Aww ok, I'm use to it being called like ring voltage from 4790k and you had to adjust each one. Thanks mate.


----------



## Vario

Thanks very helpful, it seems to be running the cache frequency at 4.1 Ghz right now, so I can probably go up a bit.


----------



## DStealth

Good CPUs can hit 5.2/5.3 Cache.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Keep pushing there's 1k+ room for improvement with this setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/1450_50#post_26523827


You leave in a freezer, so i have no hope lol. This is not a bench pc







1137 points i am coming for you lol


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> You leave in a freezer, so i have no hope lol. This is not a bench pc


No i have a Chiller







, but even before adding it the result was 11200-300 total with close to 11500 GPU
Here https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2722579/spy/2606888#


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Good CPUs can hit 5.2/5.3 Cache.


That is not strictly true, cache makes very little difference in real world applications only makes some difference in some benchmarks, core frequency is still king


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> No i have a Chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but even before adding it the result was 11200-300 total with close to 11500 GPU
> Here https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2722579/spy/2606888#


Nice


----------



## DStealth

Agree just sharing from all the 8700k i tested only one was not able to bench with x52 best ones can run 5300+
In theory the more is better real world or benchmarks if stable better be used than lowering 400mhz from the core just to be safe


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Agree just sharing from all the 8700k i tested only one was not able to bench with x52 best ones can run 5300+
> In theory the more is better real world or benchmarks if stable better be used than lowering 400mhz from the core just to be safe


Mine will run [email protected] 100% stable with [email protected] if I try to run the cache any higher I start getting WHEA errors(doesn't cause instability) which is not ideal for any P.C that is not used purely for benching, running the cache too high is what causes Windows installs to become corrupted and for the performance gains to be had it simply is not worth it, 1000Mhz gain in cache frequency is equal to 100Mhz gain in core frequency.


----------



## encrypted11

The problem is that most of us want a certain degree of stability for daily use, validate the overclock with a stress test of some rigour (RB 2.56, OCCT, prime) mostly for CPU, and a considerable GSAT or HCI memtest run for memory than just raw benchmark runs.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> The problem is that most of us want a certain degree of stability for daily use, validate the overclock with a stress test of some rigour (RB 2.56, OCCT, prime) mostly for CPU, and a considerable GSAT or HCI memtest run for memory than just raw benchmark runs.


Exactly







thats what I was getting at DStealth loves his benchmarks as this thread shows but he is looking at this from a benching point of view.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Exactly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats what I was getting at DStealth loves his benchmarks as this thread shows but he is looking at this from a benching point of view.


It's a nice proof of voltage/frequency setting but I think most of us would prefer to stop fiddling with the BIOS at some point like a normal branded computer. 









I could run my cache between 4.8-4.9 with the core on 5.3 with low or no L0/WHEA issues. But at higher cache frequencies you're running a higher chance of hitting WHEA correctable/uncorrectable errors especially on temperature spikes. Even if I could run these settings, I'm running the cache on 4.5 for mitigating the risk of getting WHEA counts on temperature spikes, I don't find this an issue since the benefit of heavy cache overclocks are negligible for accelerating real world apps.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> It's a nice proof of voltage/frequency setting but I think most of us would prefer to stop fiddling with the BIOS at some point like a normal branded computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could run my cache between 4.8-4.9 with the core on 5.3 with low or no L0/WHEA issues. But at higher cache frequencies you're running a higher chance of hitting WHEA correctable/uncorrectable errors especially on temperature spikes. Even if I could run these settings, I'm running the cache on 4.5 for mitigating the risk of getting WHEA counts on temperature spikes, I don't find this an issue since the benefit of heavy cache overclocks are negligible for accelerating real world apps.


Could not agree more, Im in the same boat you, you should be familiar with my CPU


----------



## yurvalentine

Noob here, first time overclocking and I have some questions. 8700K in a Gaming 7 mobo, Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14, MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X, custom loop in a Lian Li PC-011 with dual PE 360s and Corsair ML120s.

So as I've started playing with OC'ing I've noticed two things, which I feel like might be related to the stock TIM (I have a delid tool, waiting on my liquid metal to arrive then a delid is in order) but I just want to check with some people with actual experience.

First thing is that core #3 is always ~5C hotter than all other cores, and at higher voltages is the first and only to hit 100C.

Second thing is that my water temps don't seem to be changing much with CPU temps. The GPU tops out at 45C but even then I can feel the hot air being blown through the rads. However when I run Prime95 or Aida64 for a while the CPU will be at 90+C but the air coming off the rads feels cool...

As I said, a delid is coming soon and I'm hoping this will help but what do you guys think?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurvalentine*
> 
> Noob here, first time overclocking and I have some questions. 8700K in a Gaming 7 mobo, Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14, MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X, custom loop in a Lian Li PC-011 with dual PE 360s and Corsair ML120s.
> 
> So as I've started playing with OC'ing I've noticed two things, which I feel like might be related to the stock TIM (I have a delid tool, waiting on my liquid metal to arrive then a delid is in order) but I just want to check with some people with actual experience.
> 
> First thing is that core #3 is always ~5C hotter than all other cores, and at higher voltages is the first and only to hit 100C.
> 
> Second thing is that my water temps don't seem to be changing much with CPU temps. The GPU tops out at 45C but even then I can feel the hot air being blown through the rads. However when I run Prime95 or Aida64 for a while the CPU will be at 90+C but the air coming off the rads feels cool...
> 
> As I said, a delid is coming soon and I'm hoping this will help but what do you guys think?


If you dont delid you are not transferring the heat from the CPU to your water very efficiently so your water temp wont change much since the thermal bottleneck is between the die and the IHS. I would not worry too much about the temperature of core 3 it is well within the Intel spec for the thermal sensors of the CPU


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> The problem is that most of us want a certain degree of stability for daily use, validate the overclock with a stress test of some rigour (RB 2.56, OCCT, prime) mostly for CPU, and a considerable GSAT or HCI memtest run for memory than just raw benchmark runs.


Like this? Show me your 3 hr Prime @ 5.1Ghz no AVX


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Could not agree more, Im in the same boat you, you should be familiar with my CPU


Hehe. This is the holy grail of overclocking (at least for me







)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Hehe. This is the holy grail of overclocking (at least for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Lol nice







I run mine at 5.2Ghz/1.375V [email protected] for daily use, new UEFI has allowed me to drop LLC to level 5 so core voltage drops to 1.36V under load.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Like this? Show me your 3 hr Prime @ 5.1Ghz no AVX


What version of Prime95?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Cache voltage is tied to Vcore Cache in Auto should be 4.3Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww ok, I'm use to it being called like ring voltage from 4790k and you had to adjust each one. Thanks mate.
Click to expand...

Ring bus is for memory overclocking. Vccsa Vccio ring bus voltage. I use XMP so the motherboard sets Ring bus voltages automatically.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Lol nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine at 5.2Ghz/1.375V [email protected] for daily use, new UEFI has allowed me to drop LLC to level 5 so core voltage drops to 1.36V under load.


Nice to hear that LLC levels are better aligned with the previous platforms (Z170/Z270)


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Nice to hear that LLC levels are better aligned with the previous platforms (Z170/Z270)


Have you tried UEFI 1003 on your MXH?


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Have you tried UEFI 1003 on your MXH?


Nope, a friend took over that board recently. He's pretty happy with his 5.1GHz overclock at mid 1.3 volts without a delid on the 0802 UEFI, I don't think he installed the UEFI with the new microcodes just yet.
I haven't seen a microcode update on the ASRock fatal1ty though, I'm hoping it gets published soon.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> What version of Prime95?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Nope, a friend took over that board recently. He's pretty happy with his 5.1GHz overclock at mid 1.3 volts without a delid on the 0802 UEFI, I don't think he installed the UEFI with the new microcodes just yet.
> I haven't seen a microcode update on the ASRock fatal1ty though, I'm hoping it gets published soon.


I haven't had a chance to do any thorough stability testing yet as it was a stinker here yesterday (ambient 43 degrees C) but so far new UEFI seems to have fixed adaptive voltage, LLC and my CPU seems to need roughly 25mV less volts for same frequency


----------



## lemniscate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Lol nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run mine at 5.2Ghz/1.375V [email protected] for daily use, new UEFI has allowed me to drop LLC to level 5 so core voltage drops to 1.36V under load.


Do you use AVX offset on that? I can go with 1.3V for 5GHz stable with no AVX load, but with AVX even 1.35V isn't enough for 5GHz, and considering I'm just on an air cooler I don't feel like trying above that.


----------



## yurvalentine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you dont delid you are not transferring the heat from the CPU to your water very efficiently so your water temp wont change much since the thermal bottleneck is between the die and the IHS. I would not worry too much about the temperature of core 3 it is well within the Intel spec for the thermal sensors of the CPU


Right on. I more or less figured that was the case. Thanks!

I'll admit, I'm more than a little paranoid I may have damaged this chip. My first mobo had some major issues with stability and electrical noise, ended up being several bent pins. Not sure if it was my installation or not but in any case I didn't check it very carefully beforehand so I feel like it was my fault. Newegg hooked me up with a replacement but I still worry running the chip for a couple days initially may have damaged something







This chip definitely doesn't OC that well, at least compared to some. Fingers crossed for delid results.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lemniscate*
> 
> Do you use AVX offset on that? I can go with 1.3V for 5GHz stable with no AVX load, but with AVX even 1.35V isn't enough for 5GHz, and considering I'm just on an air cooler I don't feel like trying above that.


AXV Offset=0


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurvalentine*
> 
> Right on. I more or less figured that was the case. Thanks!
> 
> I'll admit, I'm more than a little paranoid I may have damaged this chip. My first mobo had some major issues with stability and electrical noise, ended up being several bent pins. Not sure if it was my installation or not but in any case I didn't check it very carefully beforehand so I feel like it was my fault. Newegg hooked me up with a replacement but I still worry running the chip for a couple days initially may have damaged something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This chip definitely doesn't OC that well, at least compared to some. Fingers crossed for delid results.


Intel spec for thermal sensors is +/-5 degrees C so up to 10 degrees C variation between cores is within spec


----------



## Lovejohnson

Hi community!
I updated my rig for the first time in 6+ years from a 2500k @4,4Ghz to an 8700k now and ofc I'm also trying to hit that psychological sweetspot of stable 5ghz 24/7. But so far I'm thinking that just might not be in the cards for me. Temps are a problem when I go over 1.35 - 1.4v.
Just to have some peace of mind and to pass a stress test successfully for once I went down to 4,8Ghz @ 1.305 (manually set in BIOS) and ran OCCT Large Data Set overnight last night and it passed.


This is my OCCT vcore graph over 8 hours. Isn't that a lot of fluctuation? Should I consider replacing my PSU (it's kinda old)?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovejohnson*
> 
> Hi community!
> I updated my rig for the first time in 6+ years from a 2500k @4,4Ghz to an 8700k now and ofc I'm also trying to hit that psychological sweetspot of stable 5ghz 24/7. But so far I'm thinking that just might not be in the cards for me. Temps are a problem when I go over 1.35 - 1.4v.
> Just to have some peace of mind and to pass a stress test successfully for once I went down to 4,8Ghz @ 1.305 (manually set in BIOS) and ran OCCT Large Data Set overnight last night and it passed.
> 
> 
> This is my OCCT vcore graph over 8 hours. Isn't that a lot of fluctuation? Should I consider replacing my PSU (it's kinda old)?


That sort of fluctuation is fine with OCCT nothing wrong with your PSU, voltage monitoring software will show a variation of 16mV minimum (8 bit limitation) but that doesn't mean that it is actually varying by 16mV it might only be 5mV


----------



## grifers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I left all mine on auto as its default, only thing I turned off was spread spectrum. Don't think C states have effected overclocking since the 3770k. I could be wrong, I just think I remember people telling me this when I was overclocking my 4790k back in the day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Yes that is true. C-states only activates at idle with no processing at the time.


Thanks a lot!!!. Bye!.


----------



## GroinShooter

So I'm now back in to overclocking my 8700K further as I just got it delidded. It's now sitting at 5GHz but my uncore ratio is showing some strange behavior. Whatever value I set for it in BIOS, 48 for example, it always runs -300MHz lower, so at 4500MHz in this case. When I set it to 50 it ran at 4700MHz. Yet still core multiplier behaves normally...

EDIT

And now all of a sudden it runs at 4700MHz even though I set it to 48


----------



## Reijoo

So thanks to you guy's i got my 8700k to 4,7 stable. I'm going to buy new cooler Noctua NH-D14 / 140/120mm and i wanted to ask if i can try to oc to 5Ghz with this cooler ?


----------



## lemniscate

5GHz non AVX shouldn't give you much problem with temps using a big air cooler like that. Even my cryorig R1 universal kept my 8700K at around 80 deg C max in prime95 small FFT non AVX (1.3 Vcore).

However my CPU needed quite a bit higher voltage for 5GHz AVX, it gave me errors at 1.35 Vcore, and anything above that would reach thermal limit (100 deg C) and throttle my core clock in prime95 small FFT with AVX. Stress testing with prime95 AVX can generate crazy amount of heat.


----------



## DStealth

Reduced the memory OC SuperPI 1M is good now
[email protected] LLC6 Just testing these CPU has no limits


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Reduced the memory OC SuperPI 1M is good now
> [email protected] LLC6 Just testing these CPU has no limits


Wow that is a nice one









I am trying to set my Uncore Frequency as my PC appears to be stable with 4.8 GHz core and 1.184V. I have set the Cache Freq to 44 on the Z370 Taichi When I look in CPU-Z, it is still saying 4.1GHz for uncore. Here is my validator. I have not set ram OC yet, that is why it is JEDEC.
https://valid.x86.fr/jkuczs

How do I set the cache freq / uncore freq higher?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Wow that is a nice one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am trying to set my Uncore Frequency as my PC appears to be stable with 4.8 GHz core and 1.184V. I have set the Cache Freq to 44 on the Z370 Taichi When I look in CPU-Z, it is still saying 4.1GHz for uncore. Here is my validator. I have not set ram OC yet, that is why it is JEDEC.
> https://valid.x86.fr/jkuczs
> 
> How do I set the cache freq / uncore freq higher?


 Did you pick All core, then put in like x48 for cache? It should be right below Cpu multiplyer option in bios.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Did you pick All core, then put in like x48 for cache? It should be right below Cpu multiplyer option in bios.


Bios looks like:
CPU Ratio: All Core
All Core: 48
CPU Cache Ratio: 44
Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: Auto


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Bios looks like:
> CPU Ratio: All Core
> All Core: 48
> CPU Cache Ratio: 44
> Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: Auto


 And its only showing 4.1 huh, that's weird bro 8(.


----------



## GroinShooter

What's up with CPUTIN temp readings, should I be paying attention to those? Seems to hit as high as 84c while stress testing with OCCT.


----------



## DStealth

Set min and max to the same desired value and disable down bin if possible


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Bios looks like:
> CPU Ratio: All Core
> All Core: 48
> CPU Cache Ratio: 44
> Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: Auto


Set Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: 44. It should stay @ 4400


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Set Minimum CPU Cache Ratio: 44. It should stay @ 4400


Should I want it to downclock when not under load? How much performance am I missing out on?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> And its only showing 4.1 huh, that's weird bro 8(.


yep


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Should I want it to downclock when not under load? How much performance am I missing out on?
> yep


From what if read idle clocks and volts don't matter that much because you only start pulling amps on load.

If switched to fixed volts at 1.3v x51 and my temps got a lot better. Volts stay at 1.3 instead of going from 1.28 to 1.36 depending on what I'm doing


----------



## z0ki

https://valid.x86.fr/5yzkmw



4.7Ghz @ 1.216v not too bad for a summertime OC. Temps were maxing out at 63c with an ambient room temp of 31.6c.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0ki*
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/5yzkmw
> 
> 
> 
> 4.7Ghz @ 1.216v not too bad for a summertime OC. Temps were maxing out at 63c with an ambient room temp of 31.6c.


 Nice mate, these 8700k are just EPIC, I can't get over the performance I'm getting. Or how well these chips overclock.


----------



## l Nuke l

Does anyone know where i can download different realbench versions?


----------



## navjack27

The internet


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Does anyone know where i can download different realbench versions?


It's easy, just change the version number to the version you're looking for:

http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.43.zip
http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.44.zip
http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.54.zip
http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.56.zip

etc


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> It's easy, just change the version number to the version you're looking for:
> 
> http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.43.zip
> http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.44.zip
> http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.54.zip
> http://dlcdnmkt.asus.com/rog/RealBench_v2.56.zip
> 
> etc


I do that but it still chooses v2.56 when i hit download. weird.. anyway thanks bro!


----------



## DioEsiste

Hello everyone, I recently assembled my new pc. I'm not really an overclocking expert and I was wondering if I could improve my settings with your help. I'll post the specifications and the results.

Asus Maximus X Formula
I7 8700k (Delid- Full Chopper ihs lapped) Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut under ihs and above.
G.skill 3200mhz cl14
Ekwb Performance 280

For overclocking I used the 0220 bios, with the voltage in manual is the one that gave me more stability with less vcore. As I told you I'm not an expert, can I improve my results with an offset or some other way? You place results and temperatures after one hour of p95, and the settings of the bios.


----------



## DStealth

You can rise Cache ratio to let say 48-49-50 and maybe reduce the Vcore a little 1.36 idle with LLC6 seem high for this frequency...but of course your CPU may not be the best one








Also check your memory is running CR1 while XMP will push CR2


----------



## DioEsiste

Thanks for the info, the ram are going in cr 2T I checked on cpu-z I think so?: headscrat The cache I have to try to make it go up but I think I'm at the limit, if I lower the vcore on prime95 after about 30 minutes gives me error ... in fact the cpu is not the best, I have not been lucky lottery ...


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DioEsiste*
> 
> Hello everyone, I recently assembled my new pc. I'm not really an overclocking expert and I was wondering if I could improve my settings with your help. I'll post the specifications and the results.
> 
> Asus Maximus X Formula
> I7 8700k (Delid- Full Chopper ihs lapped) Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut under ihs and above.
> G.skill 3200mhz cl14
> Ekwb Performance 280
> 
> For overclocking I used the 0220 bios, with the voltage in manual is the one that gave me more stability with less vcore. As I told you I'm not an expert, can I improve my results with an offset or some other way? You place results and temperatures after one hour of p95, and the settings of the bios.


Try the new MXF UEFI 1003


----------



## GroinShooter

Bumping a question.

Is CPUTIN a critical reading I should be paying attention to? It hits ~84c under OCCT. Core temps and CPU temp are ~20-30c lower.


----------



## DioEsiste

I tried to use the bios 1003, but with the same settings vcore, llc etc. I can not even 10 minutes of p95 ... Am I wrong?


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DioEsiste*
> 
> I tried to use the bios 1003, but with the same settings vcore, llc etc. I can not even 10 minutes of p95 ... Am I wrong?


Did you just apply your OC profile after the BIOS flash or did you set everything manually back to the same values you had before?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DioEsiste*
> 
> I tried to use the bios 1003, but with the same settings vcore, llc etc. I can not even 10 minutes of p95 ... Am I wrong?[/quote
> no you right 0505 takes 1.40 llc 5 1003 1.365 llc5 and give me worst bench mark scores


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DioEsiste*
> 
> I tried to use the bios 1003, but with the same settings vcore, llc etc. I can not even 10 minutes of p95 ... Am I wrong?


no you right 0505 takes 1.340 llc 5 1003 1.365 llc 5 and gives worst benchmark scores ???


----------



## DStealth

Very strange the best board for this chipset Z370 MXFormula to behave worst on the latest BIOS...very strange...


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

anybody having problems with core or cache multi try uninstalling ixut


----------



## DioEsiste

As soon as the bios flash I re-entered the values ​​manually


----------



## DioEsiste

yes, on cinebench I have slightly better results with the bios 0220, even the temperatures seem slightly better.


----------



## GroinShooter

Well maybe it's like Extreme7 stated, the new BIOS requires more voltage to achieve stability.


----------



## encrypted11

Forget about what you knew on 022x.

It had broken adaptive voltage droop issues, very dated ME firmware, and other preproduction firmware on it.

The LLC behaviour has changed 0505 onwards, and starting from 0802 there was an overhaul with the optimised defaults (MCE "cheating" complaints).

If you can't work out a stable configuration with the current BIOSes, you may be having a strong dependency on some aggressive defaults. Its advisable that you pick up the basics and relation between some settings.

[email protected] has a good starter guide
https://rog.asus.com/articles/guides/the-kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> Bumping a question.
> 
> Is CPUTIN a critical reading I should be paying attention to? It hits ~84c under OCCT. Core temps and CPU temp are ~20-30c lower.


pretty sure that's the cpu socket temp and it's is my around the same temps as the.cores.. mine hits around 85 too with cores around 85


----------



## Dragonsyph

Here's a tip on getting like 20 to 40 more score on cb, put it in real time, it will look like it's frozen but it's not and when it's done will pop up with score like normal


----------



## renhanxue

I'm back with my now delidded 8700K underdog and am excited to report that it bluescreened after five minutes of OCCT's small dataset test at 1.33v vcore at 4.9GHz. :V
I mean, yeah, it can probably get to 4.9 stable at somewhere around 1.35v or something if I push it, but eeeeh, at this point I think I'm just gonna settle for a whopping One Hundred Megahertz overclock at 4.8GHz and at least be happy that the thing is really quiet and never goes above 65C even at very heavy loads. With air cooling, at that. If life gives you lemons...


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> pretty sure that's the cpu socket temp and it's is my around the same temps as the.cores.. mine hits around 85 too with cores around 85


It's the motherboard's CPU temp sensor. CPU core temps never run as hot, they're 20-30c lower as is every other CPU temp reading. CPUTIN reaches 84c which is rather hot but as no other CPU temp reported by HWinfo comes even close to that I'm wondering if it's inaccurate.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renhanxue*
> 
> I'm back with my now delidded 8700K underdog and am excited to report that it bluescreened after five minutes of OCCT's small dataset test at 1.33v vcore at 4.9GHz. :V
> I mean, yeah, it can probably get to 4.9 stable at somewhere around 1.35v or something if I push it, but eeeeh, at this point I think I'm just gonna settle for a whopping One Hundred Megahertz overclock at 4.8GHz and at least be happy that the thing is really quiet and never goes above 65C even at very heavy loads. With air cooling, at that. If life gives you lemons...


Why are you trying to run OCCT small dataset? That's not going to do anything for you except show you how torture proof or non torture proof your CPU really is....


----------



## renhanxue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Why are you trying to run OCCT small dataset? That's not going to do anything for you except show you how torture proof or non torture proof your CPU really is....


Mainly because it usually takes five minutes to find that my system isn't quite stable rather than five hours. I'm not really looking for big numbers, I'm after a perfectly stable 24/7 overclock. I guess could run Realbench without AVX for eight hours and pronounce it "stable" like some people do, but given that my previous CPU lasted five years and that AVX-enabled applications really aren't uncommon today and definitely won't be getting any less common in the future, I really don't see the point. That's why I don't use an AVX offset either (well, that and testing two different configurations is too much effort).

If I actually wanted a completely unrealistic torture workload I'd be using Prime95's small FFT's, but that's a bit too far out there even for me. Something like OCCT's small dataset test is at least kinda sorta plausible in certain image processing scenarios.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

anybody what is vid 7 on hwmonitor its showing 1.392 v ???


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> anybody what is vid 7 on hwmonitor its showing 1.392 v ???


Vid is what cpu is requesting not what it's getting. Look at vcore on that program.


----------



## DioEsiste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Forget about what you knew on 022x.
> 
> It had broken adaptive voltage droop issues, very dated ME firmware, and other preproduction firmware on it.
> 
> The LLC behaviour has changed 0505 onwards, and starting from 0802 there was an overhaul with the optimised defaults (MCE "cheating" complaints).
> 
> If you can't work out a stable configuration with the current BIOSes, you may be having a strong dependency on some aggressive defaults. Its advisable that you pick up the basics and relation between some settings.
> 
> [email protected] has a good starter guide
> https://rog.asus.com/articles/guides/the-kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/


These your info have put me in agitation, so you say to put the bios 1003 (last bios) that requires me more vcore, more heat to dispel, and less score in the benchmarks? Maybe I can hit a 5ghz with 1.37-1.38 llc 6, do you say it will be good for 24/7 use? I ask you that you are more experienced, maybe instead of set to manual on an offset better?


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIron*
> 
> Vid is what cpu is requesting not what it's getting. Look at vcore on that program.


no vid is asking for 1.365 max then there's vid 2 4 6 7


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> no vid is asking for 1.365 max then there's vid 2 4 6 7


----------



## DioEsiste

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DioEsiste*
> 
> These your info have put me in agitation, so you say to put the bios 1003 (last bios) that requires me more vcore, more heat to dispel, and less score in the benchmarks? Maybe I can hit a 5ghz with 1.37-1.38 llc 6, do you say it will be good for 24/7 use? I ask you that you are more experienced, maybe instead of set to manual on an offset better?


However with bios 0220 are stable in all the programs benchmark and game and nn I seem to have no problem, so far ..... maybe I have to do an offset to bring down the vcore in idle ...


----------



## renhanxue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asrock Extreme7*
> 
> no vid is asking for 1.365 max then there's vid 2 4 6 7


VIN, not VID. It's probably the DRAM voltage or something but mislabeled. Try HWInfo64, it actually labels all the motherboard voltages correctly for me. Or maybe you have an old version of HWMonitor.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> Bumping a question.
> 
> Is CPUTIN a critical reading I should be paying attention to? It hits ~84c under OCCT. Core temps and CPU temp are ~20-30c lower.


I stopped using OCCT because of this CPUTIN warning. It's the only software to ever give me this temp warning in the 15 years i have been building PC's. I believe it's a bug in their software and has never been fixed.


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> I stopped using OCCT because of this CPUTIN warning. It's the only software to ever give me this temp warning in the 15 years i have been building PC's. I believe it's a bug in their software and has never been fixed.


What kind of warning? I don't see any warnings myself, just a high temp. HWinfo displays CPUTIN as well so it's not a bug or false reading made by OCCT.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> What kind of warning? I don't see any warnings myself, just a high temp. HWinfo displays CPUTIN as well so it's not a bug or false reading made by OCCT.


Maybe it's in a OOCT setting, but it will set off a high temp warning and shut down OCCT. Imho is reading/seeing a sensor inaccurately.


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Maybe it's in a OOCT setting, but it will set off a high temp warning and shut down OCCT. Imho is reading/seeing a sensor inaccurately.


Ooct big data always seems like the hardest to pass by far to me. But if I can pass It for an hr the OCs always seem solid on any other stress programs/gaming. Is it just me or do others see this?


----------



## Nahkizs

Here are my settings and Aida64 (5.95.4500.0) results for a rather short 30 min run. I know you should do manual voltages on stress tests but if it can manage the adaptive it should be fine right?









Temps were pretty stable the whole way and did not increase after 10 min. Cooler NZXT kraken x62. Not delidded.

4,8Ghz for 24/7 setup.

In bios adaptive mode 1.240 + offset 0.010, xmp 3200/16 enabled, c-states enabled, you can see actual vid, vccio and vccsa (manually set in bios) from pic. LLC 5 and cpu current capability 140% (propably not needed).

Cinebench result multithread 1577 and gives about 70°C temps with 1.216 vcore in HWinfo. Cpu-Z bench vary a bit: multi ~4250 and single 550+.

Also ran prime95 1344k test some time without errors. @ 8k test the max temps are few degrees lower than in this attached aida64 test in one 15 min pass.

Should i do more testing before calling it... dont know.

Comp.jpg 595k .jpg file


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Maybe it's in a OOCT setting, but it will set off a high temp warning and shut down OCCT. Imho is reading/seeing a sensor inaccurately.


I had the.sam thing, that same sensor in that same test hit 85 and shut off it made a duck quackimg sound. Wonder if it's a wrong reading or just that test causing that much heat. I Guess I should have checked hwmonotor to see if they matched, but o think that test uses hwmonitor anyways. I just set it to 90c and did a 2 hour test and it worked out fine. But o don't like that high of temps on a new cpu. My delid kit should.be here to marrow. I'm thermal limited at x51 1.32v.


----------



## shremi

Does anyone here use adaptive voltage on gigabyte boards ???

I made the switch to adaptive but it seems P95 makes the voltage readings go funky.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shremi*
> 
> Does anyone here use adaptive voltage on gigabyte boards ???
> 
> I made the switch to adaptive but it seems P95 makes the voltage readings go funky.


When you use adaptive Vcore (Dynamic DVID) the Vcore adjusts to load and multiplier using the VID table from the processor and Vcore calibration from the motherboard. I use dynamic DVID and it works great adjusting the Vcore to what I'm doing.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I had the.sam thing, that same sensor in that same test hit 85 and shut off it made a duck quackimg sound. Wonder if it's a wrong reading or just that test causing that much heat. I Guess I should have checked hwmonotor to see if they matched, but o think that test uses hwmonitor anyways. I just set it to 90c and did a 2 hour test and it worked out fine. But o don't like that high of temps on a new cpu. My delid kit should.be here to marrow. I'm thermal limited at x51 1.32v.


Could be a VRM Sensor?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIron*
> 
> Ooct big data always seems like the hardest to pass by far to me. But if I can pass It for an hr the OCs always seem solid on any other stress programs/gaming. Is it just me or do others see this?


OCCT large data sets is very hard to pass but has always resulted in a solid and stable overclock for me









Screenshot done by encrypted 11 with the 8700K i purchased from him


----------



## encrypted11

If you're somewhat close to the OCCT stable voltage, you'd probably get the quacks in 20-30 minutes. It's certainly hard to pass an hour (My preferred stress testing was performed on RB 2.55+ previously, plus testing transient loads on prime FMA while checking DPC latency). My current overclock (based on OCCT) with the ASRock ITX board is holding up pretty well.

Though with OCCT testing your cache frequency yields will most likely be reduced (even if you could cold boot +200 or 300MHz without an issue). It is extremely temperature sensitive to temperature spikes under these conditions. If you're going up into the 80s or 90Cs, then OCCT testing should be done with cache around stock frequencies + up to probably 200MHz IMHO.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> OCCT large data sets is very hard to pass but has always resulted in a solid and stable overclock for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screenshot done by encrypted 11 with the 8700K i purchased from him


2268mb of ram? That's not testing the system as a whole, maybe the cpu.


----------



## ti20n

PSA for ASUS (Z370-A) motherboard owners:

I had a stable 5GHz OC but was not happy with VCCIO/SA on auto running 1.25-1.35V, so I set them manually. But then I would start getting reboots (probably BSOD) every few hours in Prime, even after restoring VCCIO/SA to 1.3V.

Turns out "CPU Standby Voltage" (which HWInfo flags as "VTT"??) on auto was originally running at 1.3V+; but as soon as I set VCCIO/SA to manual, Standby Voltage dropped to 1.0V despite still being on Auto. That's what caused the nightmare instability; so now I'm manually setting VCCIO/SA *and* Standby Voltage (VTT?) to 1.2V and things are solid again.

Does anyone know what Standby Voltage does, and why it would be read out as VTT in some monitors? I thought VCCIO replaced the old VTT.


----------



## foxlite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yurvalentine*
> 
> Noob here, first time overclocking and I have some questions. 8700K in a Gaming 7 mobo, Trident Z 3200Mhz CL14, MSI 1080 Ti Sea Hawk EK X, custom loop in a Lian Li PC-011 with dual PE 360s and Corsair ML120s.
> 
> So as I've started playing with OC'ing I've noticed two things, which I feel like might be related to the stock TIM (I have a delid tool, waiting on my liquid metal to arrive then a delid is in order) but I just want to check with some people with actual experience.
> 
> First thing is that core #3 is always ~5C hotter than all other cores, and at higher voltages is the first and only to hit 100C.
> 
> Second thing is that my water temps don't seem to be changing much with CPU temps. The GPU tops out at 45C but even then I can feel the hot air being blown through the rads. However when I run Prime95 or Aida64 for a while the CPU will be at 90+C but the air coming off the rads feels cool...
> 
> As I said, a delid is coming soon and I'm hoping this will help but what do you guys think?


I have similar thermal increase on core 3, have seen a number of other 8700k chips running a bit warmer on that specific core, well within normal limits and nothing to be concerned about. My temps under load pre delid we're almost exact, I rarely see anything over 72-75c at max load now. It's under a Corsair H115i AIO, was able to push 5.1ghz and passed all my stress testing and stability testing but was pushing around 1.425 volts so I dialed it back to 4.8ghz with no avx offset at 1.24 volts.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> 2268mb of ram? That's not testing the system as a whole, maybe the cpu.


@encrypted11 only had one 4GB stick of RAM installed when he ran this, he performed the tests that I asked him to run and overall this is a better CPU at a lower voltage than Silicon lottery could supply.


----------



## encrypted11

Small correction: Was running rb and cinebench with a single 8gb samsung-b dimm with the early runs (I thought my second DIMM of my G.skill kit was blocked by PETG tubing, but it had impacted R15 scores abit from lower memory bandwidth.

Ended up with both DIMMs (8+8gb on slots a2/b2) on the Hero, and that's the amount of memory *that's taken up by this particiular OCCT (large data preset) test even any given run.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Small correction: Was running rb and cinebench with a single 8gb samsung-b dimm with the early runs (I thought my second DIMM of my G.skill kit was blocked by PETG tubing, but it had impacted R15 scores abit from lower memory bandwidth.
> 
> Ended up with both DIMMs (8+8gb on slots a2/b2) on the Hero, and that's the amount of memory *that's taken up by this particiular OCCT (large data preset) test even any given run.


Fair call, either way I have had no issues with stability,great CPU and I managed to get a really good price for my Silicon lottery 5.2Ghz 7700K


----------



## ChaosAD

Since i have found stability on my 8700K at 5.1Ghz with 1.295v by running RB 2.56 and x264 OC.net stability test, i tried for 5.2Ghz. It seems i cannot get it stable even at 1.39v. I didnt try any higher cause i think there is no point to push 1.4v for 100Mhz more. So i am trying a 5.2Ghz oc with no AVX. My problem is that while i can run almost 2 hours of AIDA64 cpu stress with 1.33v, when i try Prime 26.6, custom 1344-1344, in place fft, it crashes even with 1.36v. Also temps with prime are about 10c higher than aida64, 69-70c vs 60-61c. So which one shall i trust? Is there another stabilty program like realbench with no avx that i can use?


----------



## HvacGuru

LinX, Prime and Rb are the only ones i trust. I use 16gb of ram in all the test. Other people may have their opinions, this is mine







This is with Prime 26.6, custom 1344-1344 with 16 gb ram. Over 3 hours it ran before i shut it down.


----------



## j o e

Here we go! I've been stable @ 51x vcore 1.344 90C load. I've been struggling with avx -5 in prime small fft I hit tjmax. I'm hoping this will get me a better avx clock. I deluded tonight but the CLU doesn't come until tomorrow. I'll update after


----------



## songokuj5

Here i have problems with AVX downclocking with ASUS TUF Z370-PRO GAMING.

ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Auto] works right. CPU 49x = 4900MHz and AVX offset 0. When run AVX Linx cpu clocks stay fixed at 4900MHz. | 380GFlops

ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Disable] fail. CPU 49x = 4900MHz and AVX offset 0. When run AVX Linx cpu clocks drop to 3600MHz/3700MHz. | 311GFlops


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Since i have found stability on my 8700K at 5.1Ghz with 1.295v by running RB 2.56 and x264 OC.net stability test, i tried for 5.2Ghz. It seems i cannot get it stable even at 1.39v. I didnt try any higher cause i think there is no point to push 1.4v for 100Mhz more. So i am trying a 5.2Ghz oc with no AVX. My problem is that while i can run almost 2 hours of AIDA64 cpu stress with 1.33v, when i try Prime 26.6, custom 1344-1344, in place fft, it crashes even with 1.36v. Also temps with prime are about 10c higher than aida64, 69-70c vs 60-61c. So which one shall i trust? Is there another stabilty program like realbench with no avx that i can use?


If you can't pass in place FFT's 1344K prime95 with AVX disabled, you are not stable, period. Maybe you just reached the limit of your CPU? Just be happy with 5 ghz at very low vcore and 5.1 ghz at slightly higher vcore. You shouldn't degrade your low vcore 5 ghz CPU, man....

Instead of doing stability tests, just try gaming at 5.2 ghz and watch the windows event viewer for "WHEA correctable errors" and if you get them, back off to 5.1 .ghz. It's really not worth degrading your chip or torturing it when you already got a pretty nice overclock out of it.

Also check your cache ratio. If it's at x49 at 5.2 ghz, try putting it down to x42.


----------



## navjack27

Yeah that's pretty much what I was going to say but in nicer better formed words. I'm sure I could be game stable with 5.2ghz and 1.350v but I know that'd be an outright lie for anything else.
By the way, if you run Windows 10, some Services just randomly run AVX workloads.


----------



## Dragonsyph

What do you guys think of this? Just delided it, and well it went pretty good, except the fact the liquid metal tube exploded and caused a giant ass mess.

x53. 1.35v with - avx off set, x50 cache.

56C max in CB at 5300mhz is freaking NUTS>>


----------



## navjack27

Lol... Lol... I'm sure that's legit


----------



## encrypted11

If its AVX offsets 0, you probably could add 20 to 40mV and you might pass OCCT Large Data sets for an hour. The R15 scores look correct.









Don't hide the power monitors!








(XTU Sensors, HWINFO64)


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> If its AVX offsets 0, you probably could add 20 to 40mV and you might pass OCCT Large Data sets for an hour. The R15 scores look correct.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hide the power monitors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (XTU Sensors, HWINFO64)


 Was just having some fun, ya at those settings OCCT lasted 9 mins haha. That damn CPUTIN temp is clearly glitched, even at idle thing says 80C after test stopped.


----------



## Griefs

What power savings settings are y'all using?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Whats the max volts you guys think is safe for 24/7 fixed voltage.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Whats the max volts you guys think is safe for 24/7 fixed voltage.


1.437V Vcore


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> 1.437V Vcore


 Ok thanks, OCCT still running, had to drop AVX off set to 1, so I'm doing x53 with x52 AVX at 1.38v, so fare so good. Temps are in the 50-60c range with spikes to 70c which is insane because before delid they were around 80-90c with x51. AVX x53 at 1.38v duck quacked in 2 mins. Seems like if your stabled then the CPUTIN temp doesn't glitch out.

EDIT: Ya i dont think i can get x53 AVX in OCCT with out going over 1.4V. Few times it went past 10 mins at 1.35-1.37v then at 1.38 did a 2m run and it quacked.

Dropping Cache to x48 and avx off set to 1 seem to have fixed it for 1.38V at x53 multi. Hopfuly i can get 1hr, half way there.


----------



## Dragonsyph

When I do XTU benchmark it get very loud coil whine that's on and off about every 1 second. Is it pulling to many amps?

At least my XTU score got a global rank of 72 LOLOLOL.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Whats the max volts you guys think is safe for 24/7 fixed voltage.


I would not go any higher than 1.42-1.425V max for 24/7 depending on load


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> I would not go any higher than 1.42-1.425V max for 24/7 depending on load


 Ya going 1.4 or higher turns red on bios lol. I think I'm gonna stick with 1.38V at x53 multi with avx off set 1. Had to reduce cache to x48 but I don't think that matters. 1hr of OCCT is enough for me. Enough with this stress testing, time to game it up like a loooon.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya going 1.4 or higher turns red on bios lol. I think I'm gonna stick with 1.38V at x53 multi with avx off set 1. Had to reduce cache to x48 but I don't think that matters. 1hr of OCCT is enough for me. Enough with this stress testing, time to game it up like a loooon.


Honestly 1 hour OCCT large data sets followed by 1 hour of Realbench you wont have any stability issues, OCCT especially is really tough, dont worry about cache speed too much as it has very little impact on performance


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Honestly 1 hour OCCT large data sets followed by 1 hour of Realbench you wont have any stability issues, OCCT especially is really tough, dont worry about cache speed too much as it has very little impact on performance


 Ya if figured cache didn't matter much. I tried to use x52 cache but I kept getting BSOD's iv never even seen or heard of before. So x48 is good enough for me.

Just weird though that XTU bench now makes my motherboard or cpu have bad coil wine.

EDIT; I also tried lowering the VCCIO and SA but i would get K mode exception BSODS which online says its your Hard drive failing but putting them back to AUTO fixed it lol.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> When I do XTU benchmark it get very loud coil whine that's on and off about every 1 second. Is it pulling to many amps?
> 
> At least my XTU score got a global rank of 72 LOLOLOL.


Highly doubt for 72 place...maybe from 8700k s while there are so many submissions with 3.5-4k+ globally...
Here top 250 are 3500+ - http://hwbot.org/benchmark/xtu/rankings#start=0#interval=500

Yes about the whine mine does the same ...loaded in XTU


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Highly doubt for 72 place...maybe from 8700k s while there are so many submissions with 3.5-4k+ globally...
> Here top 250 are 3500+ - http://hwbot.org/benchmark/xtu/rankings#start=0#interval=500
> 
> Yes about the whine mine does the same ...loaded in XTU


 Ya it says I'm ranked 72 in the world for my class, what ever that means.

Is the whine bad? Kinda freaked me out.


----------



## DStealth

Don't know maybe the PSU putting from 0 to 200w load is doing it.








For me is scarier hearing it with [email protected]


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ok thanks, OCCT still running, had to drop AVX off set to 1, so I'm doing x53 with x52 AVX at 1.38v, so fare so good. Temps are in the 50-60c range with spikes to 70c which is insane because before delid they were around 80-90c with x51. AVX x53 at 1.38v duck quacked in 2 mins. Seems like if your stabled then the CPUTIN temp doesn't glitch out.
> 
> EDIT: Ya i dont think i can get x53 AVX in OCCT with out going over 1.4V. Few times it went past 10 mins at 1.35-1.37v then at 1.38 did a 2m run and it quacked.
> 
> Dropping Cache to x48 and avx off set to 1 seem to have fixed it for 1.38V at x53 multi. Hopfuly i can get 1hr, half way there.


This is insane! Would love to delid mine, as i get 90 c plus on 4.8ghz 1.35v


----------



## DStealth

Tested single core performance these CPU's are good








Just HT off


----------



## HvacGuru

The new Meltdown widows update is killing my 8700K







No so down for Coffee lake in my games


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> The new Meltdown widows update is killing my 8700K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No so down for Coffee lake in my games


What are you showing here, the chip at idle with the 20% load indicative of the patch or?

Guru3d showed maybe as 2% drop in performance if that's what youre getting at:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/windows_vulnerability_cpu_meltdown_patch_benchmarked,3.html

The performance loss may be greater with an older CPU, but not much from Haswell forward from what I gather.


----------



## Scotty99

Its all made up anyways to get people on sandy/ivy/haswell to upgrade.


----------



## 416tricks

Hello everyone,

I am new to the OC game. I have done a lot of reading and watching videos and finally made the attempt. I also delided my CPU for the first time, what a nerve racking experience! I have a fairly mild OC and feel my temps are a little high. I mean I do see an improvement, from before. But not what I expected.

Here is what I am running:

8700k overclocked to 5ghz @ 1.35V
I am running a Kraken X62 cooler.
Plus I delided the cpu with liquid metal.

Any suggestions would be appreciated thank you!

Before delid:


After Delid:


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *416tricks*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the OC game. I have done a lot of reading and watching videos and finally made the attempt. I also delided my CPU for the first time, what a nerve racking experience! I have a fairly mild OC and feel my temps are a little high. I mean I do see an improvement, from before. But not what I expected.
> 
> Here is what I am running:
> 
> 8700k overclocked to 5ghz @ 1.35V
> I am running a Kraken X62 cooler.
> Plus I delided the cpu with liquid metal.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated thank you!
> 
> Before delid:
> 
> 
> After Delid:


13 degrees C is still a decent drop in temperature, not every CPU will improve in temperature by 20 degrees C as it depends on how bad the paste was originally put on at the factory as well as how much silicon was used to glue down the IHS in the first place







Ambient temp also will have an impact on CLC temperature results, did you have the same ambient for before and after delid?


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> What are you showing here, the chip at idle with the 20% load indicative of the patch or?
> 
> Guru3d showed maybe as 2% drop in performance if that's what youre getting at:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/windows_vulnerability_cpu_meltdown_patch_benchmarked,3.html
> 
> The performance loss may be greater with an older CPU, but not much from Haswell forward from what I gather.


Actually that was playing Wolfenstein II. It was meant as a joke. This was after MS hotfix and i seen no drop in performance.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *416tricks*
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to the OC game. I have done a lot of reading and watching videos and finally made the attempt. I also delided my CPU for the first time, what a nerve racking experience! I have a fairly mild OC and feel my temps are a little high. I mean I do see an improvement, from before. But not what I expected.
> 
> Here is what I am running:
> 
> 8700k overclocked to 5ghz @ 1.35V
> I am running a Kraken X62 cooler.
> Plus I delided the cpu with liquid metal.
> 
> Any suggestions would be appreciated thank you!
> 
> Before delid:
> 
> 
> After Delid:


We need to know more about your rig and what your using. Also what are your ambient temps. How is the air flow in your case? Need more info to help.


----------



## 416tricks

Hello,

Thank you for the reply and sorry about the lack of information. Here is a link to my current build:

https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/416Tricks/saved/WFzf8d

Also the ambient temps in my room are quite cool. They sit at around 17C - 20C, before and after the delid.

Airflow is really good. I have it set to negative air pressure with 2 intake fans and 3 output not including the PSU.

I hope this helps!


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *416tricks*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the reply and sorry about the lack of information. Here is a link to my current build:
> 
> https://ca.pcpartpicker.com/user/416Tricks/saved/WFzf8d
> 
> Also the ambient temps in my room are quite cool. They sit at around 17C - 20C, before and after the delid.
> 
> Airflow is really good. I have it set to negative air pressure with 2 intake fans and 3 output not including the PSU.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Honestly, with those ambient temps your temps should not be that high at that voltage. Can you post a screenshot of hwinfo64 with cpu under load? Let it run for an hour.


----------



## 416tricks

Just to clarify, should I run hwinfo64 on its own for an hour, or in conjunction with Prime95?


----------



## j o e

Just booted up after Delid about an hour ago. Previous non avx load temps were 90-93 at 5.1ghz. I'm now at 65-68 load at the same clock speed. Still testing I'll move to avx next. I am shocked at the temp drop


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *416tricks*
> 
> Just to clarify, should I run hwinfo64 on its own for an hour, or in conjunction with Prime95?


run asus rog realbench stress test for 1 hour with hwinfo64 running in the background.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j o e*
> 
> 
> 
> Just booted up after Delid about an hour ago. Previous non avx load temps were 90-93 at 5.1ghz. I'm now at 65-68 load at the same clock speed. Still testing I'll move to avx next. I am shocked at the temp drop


Nice results!


----------



## Sentinela

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Nice results!


Wish i had courage to delid my 8700k! Well, its not on topic, but the Strix Z370-F is a monster when comes to memory overclocking! Testing now, 3466mhz on a Kingston HyperX 2400mhz kit. On my previous X99, i was able to get 3000mhz (quad channel), but anything beyond that, no go. Now running dual channel, i got THE same timings, plus lower secundary and tertiary timings! Thats a very good oc'er this board!


----------



## GroinShooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sentinela*
> 
> Wish i had courage to delid my 8700k! Well, its not on topic, but the Strix Z370-F is a monster when comes to memory overclocking! Testing now, 3466mhz on a Kingston HyperX 2400mhz kit. On my previous X99, i was able to get 3000mhz (quad channel), but anything beyond that, no go. Now running dual channel, i got THE same timings, plus lower secundary and tertiary timings! Thats a very good oc'er this board!


My Z370 M5 board seems to be a lot more memory overclock friendly as well when compared to my previous board, Z170 M7.
My Z170 board hit a hard wall at 2800MHz with 16GB 2133 sticks but the Z370 board goes easily up to 3400, maybe even higher, I haven't tested yet.


----------



## 416tricks

OK test completed. Here is the screenshot.


----------



## Scotty99

So ive decided to see if i can get a proper offset overclock going, starting simply i just changed offset and core clock and im getting downlocking during stress tests, is that due to not changing power limits?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *416tricks*
> 
> OK test completed. Here is the screenshot.


Was that a stress test or benchmark, it looks like a benchmark?


----------



## themule08

Hello all just upgraded to the 8700k and am having some issues overclocking this bad boy.. not sure where to go next..

Motherboard is the ASrock Taaichi and the Cpu is on his own water loop.

So I have gotten the chip to work at the following and have not gone through extensive stress testing as I just started today..

[email protected] +60 offset

[email protected] fixed

I tried to push the card to [email protected]+120 and loaded up but crashed on cinebench right away.

I would like to stay fixed since my temps are a ton lower, running 70degrees under full load.

Fixed load out:
- I have not tried to go lower than 1.35 @4.6
- I can not go higher than 4.6 @1.35, it will fail to load.
- I have tried 4.8 @1.4 and failed to load.

Any advice would be awesome.. I think I might have really lost the lottery here, but I am still rather new to overclocking the new generations, last I did was my 2500k.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> Hello all just upgraded to the 8700k and am having some issues overclocking this bad boy.. not sure where to go next..
> 
> Motherboard is the ASrock Taaichi and the Cpu is on his own water loop.
> 
> So I have gotten the chip to work at the following and have not gone through extensive stress testing as I just started today..
> 
> [email protected] +60 offset
> 
> [email protected] fixed
> 
> I tried to push the card to [email protected]+120 and loaded up but crashed on cinebench right away.
> 
> I would like to stay fixed since my temps are a ton lower, running 70degrees under full load.
> 
> Fixed load out:
> - I have not tried to go lower than 1.35 @4.6
> - I can not go higher than 4.6 @1.35, it will fail to load.
> - I have tried 4.8 @1.4 and failed to load.
> 
> Any advice would be awesome.. I think I might have really lost the lottery here, but I am still rather new to overclocking the new generations, last I did was my 2500k.


 Try -50 off set with a LLC of 1 with said motherboard and start with 5ghz and then try 5.1 5.2 etc.

Start with a stock cache speed of x44 and try an avx off set of 1 or 2. For 5.1 or 5.2 i would suggest an AVX off set of 2-3 then after you get a stable OC try to bump it up.

You need to go the other way with your offset not higher, and instead start going up in LLC.


----------



## 416tricks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Was that a stress test or benchmark, it looks like a benchmark?


It was the stress test. Did I not run it correctly?


----------



## IIron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *416tricks*
> 
> It was the stress test. Did I not run it correctly?


On your screen shot it shows a bench test ran man, 1 pass. Click on the stress test button on program and select 1hr from drop down.


----------



## Scotty99

Just wanted to make an update for me, removed deepcool 240 ex installed be quiet dark rock pro 3 and temps are 15c lower, now i am finally getting temps that others are getting with a delid.

That said i really cant keep this be quiet in here as its just an eye sore and covers up my pretty ram and mobo, is there a 240 aio (or possibly EK's 240g kit?) that can compare with a quality air cooler like this be quiet? That was my first experience with aio's and its not a good one lol, not sure if its just this deepcool unit or what but id be willing to give it one more shot to keep the PC looking nice.


----------



## _Killswitch_

Curious why there isn't a official "coffee lake" owner's club yet? Anyways will be post here soon after I get my motherboard.


----------



## themule08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Try -50 off set with a LLC of 1 with said motherboard and start with 5ghz and then try 5.1 5.2 etc.
> 
> Start with a stock cache speed of x44 and try an avx off set of 1 or 2. For 5.1 or 5.2 i would suggest an AVX off set of 2-3 then after you get a stable OC try to bump it up.
> 
> You need to go the other way with your offset not higher, and instead start going up in LLC.


Tried: -50, llc 1, avx 1 @5ghz
Results: max 1.52v on HWmon, max temp 95degrees, avg temp high 80s to low 90s
freezed up on cinebench, aida ran for minute backed off due to temps
offset seems to run a ton hotter, my water temp is 23.5 degrees

Is there something I am missing on fixed voltage?

as always any help is great.


----------



## scracy

For those that are interested finally a MXF review








http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/asus-rog-maximus-x-formula-review,1.html


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> Tried: -50, llc 1, avx 1 @5ghz
> Results: max 1.52v on HWmon, max temp 95degrees, avg temp high 80s to low 90s
> freezed up on cinebench, aida ran for minute backed off due to temps
> offset seems to run a ton hotter, my water temp is 23.5 degrees
> 
> Is there something I am missing on fixed voltage?
> 
> as always any help is great.


I too started with offset voltage and didn't like how it acted. it will go off your cpus set VID table assigned by intel per chip. Sounds like your chip need high voltage for said overclock.

I myself ended up switching over to fixed voltage. With this motehrboard, most LLC with off set voltage would result in HIGHER voltage idle vs 100% load.

What kind of VID is your cpu asking for during 100% loads where your vcore hits 1.52v. If its giving that much you might wanna try even more then neg 50, maybe something like neg 100.

I myself use a fixed 1.38v with LLC1, this results in a 1.36 idle voltage and .8v with power plan on balanced, and 1.38-1.39v at 100% load. You wont pull amps until your cpu is at load so i dont think idle v matter much.


----------



## themule08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I too started with offset voltage and didn't like how it acted. it will go off your cpus set VID table assigned by intel per chip. Sounds like your chip need high voltage for said overclock.
> I myself ended up switching over to fixed voltage. With this motehrboard, most LLC with off set voltage would result in HIGHER voltage idle vs 100% load.
> 
> What kind of VID is your cpu asking for during 100% loads where your vcore hits 1.52v. If its giving that much you might wanna try even more then neg 50, maybe something like neg 100.
> 
> I myself use a fixed 1.38v with LLC1, this results in a 1.36 idle voltage and .8v with power plan on balanced, and 1.38-1.39v at 100% load. You wont pull amps until your cpu is at load so i dont think idle v matter much.


I went to a fixed as well still playing around..

4.8ghz (edit) 5ghz will run but not stable enough
fixed 1.385v
LLC - 1
avx - 2 (did not start with 3, and 1 didn't get into windows)

idle is 1.36 to 1.34 under load is the same as yours

Temps are very good did a 10 min run on AIda64.. high hit 90 avg is 75..

I closed the aida test and system hung up, restart worked perfectly fine..

I don't think I have a 5ghz chip... but on the bright side my 1080 ti OCd to 2150 and 6100.. no idea how far the memory can go as I just stopped.


----------



## lestat2212

Prime95 26.6 blend test 2 hours is good enough for stability?
My 8700k running at 5.2Ghz AVX 2 1.38v and i need a valid test...


----------



## disties

Hey,

Just delidded my 8700K, here is my result using prime95 v26.6 after one hour of stress testing (right after my first boot of the day)



My CPU seems stable at 5Ghz and 1.3v with -3 AVX, LLC Lvl. 6, Min/Max. Cache Ratio 42

What do you think about my chip? Any advice to get better than that or it's good?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disties*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Just delidded my 8700K, here is my result using prime95 v26.6 after one hour of stress testing (right after my first boot of the day)
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU seems stable at 5Ghz and 1.3v with -3 AVX, LLC Lvl. 6, Min/Max. Cache Ratio 42
> 
> What do you think about my chip? Any advice to get better than that or it's good?


I wouldnt call it stable until you open hwinfo64 and scroll all the way to the bottom where it monitors whea errors. If you can pass an hour of prime with no errors reported then id call it gucci.


----------



## disties

First time I use hwinfo. I need to launch another stress test then open a report in hwinfo ? How can I see if there is errors ?

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *disties*
> 
> First time I use hwinfo. I need to launch another stress test then open a report in hwinfo ? How can I see if there is errors ?
> 
> Thanks for the advice


Ya just have it open while running a stress test. When you launch it click on "sensors only" checkbox, to check for whea errors you just scroll all the way down and it will list them in red if you are getting any.


----------



## disties

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya just have it open while running a stress test. When you launch it click on "sensors only" checkbox, to check for whea errors you just scroll all the way down and it will list them in red if you are getting any.




0 errors in hwinfo and p95, should I try to reduce the Vcore ?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> I went to a fixed as well still playing around..
> 
> 4.8ghz (edit) 5ghz will run but not stable enough
> fixed 1.385v
> LLC - 1
> avx - 2 (did not start with 3, and 1 didn't get into windows)
> 
> idle is 1.36 to 1.34 under load is the same as yours
> 
> Temps are very good did a 10 min run on AIda64.. high hit 90 avg is 75..
> 
> I closed the aida test and system hung up, restart worked perfectly fine..
> 
> I don't think I have a 5ghz chip... but on the bright side my 1080 ti OCd to 2150 and 6100.. no idea how far the memory can go as I just stopped.


 Ya sounds like you might have a volt hungry chip, sorry bro. Nice that ti is pretty legit. Since we have same MB If you got any questions just PM me and I can try to help.


----------



## sparks2011

Just purchased the following hardware:

i7 8700k Batch # L740D367 (non-delided)
Asrock Z370 Pro Gaming K6
32 GB Corsair Vengeance 16-18-18-36

I read up to page 100 but unfortunately I can't seem to find answers to my questions. I can run RealBench / AIDA64 (77 degrees hottest core) for multiple hours overclocked with the following settings:

CPU X: 47 (4.7ghz)
Uncore: 44
XMP: on
Vcore: Fixed 1.23V
LLC 1
VCCIO: 1.15
VCCSA: 1.15

The issue here is that as soon as I run OCCT 4.5.1 on large data set, it fails within the first couple minutes, and only passes 30 minute mark when I set the vcore fixed to 1.32 (85 degrees hottest core).. That's insanely higher than RealBench / AIDA passes.. I'm wondering if there could be any other reason why that would be.

Also, did anyone ever find out how to set the IA AC/DC on Asrock motherboards? I see it requesting 1.5 VID but HWINFO64/CPUZ are showing the proper vcore for whatever I set.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ilusve

Hay I tryed overclocking my cpu but running prime95 i notice prime cpu speeds are quite different often, sometimes 3.9ghz sometimes 4.2ghz sometimes 4.8ghz etc etc. Is that normal as this is kinda all new to me so trying to figure it all out.

my motherboard is a MSI z370A-pro

These are my setting im using

OC Explore Mode: Expert
CPU Ratio Apply Mode: All Core
CPU Ratio: 48
CPU Ratio Mode: Dynamic Mode
Ring Ratio: 44
EIST: Enabled
Enhanced Turbo: Disabled
Extreme Memory Profile (XMP): Enabled
CPU Loadline Calibration: Mode 4
Voltage: Adaptive
CPU: Core Voltage: 1.245v
CPU SA Voltage: 1.13v
CPU IO Voltage: 1.08v
CPU PLL OC Voltage: 1.15v

Im not wanting anything to big just 4.8ghz is enough for me

any ideas why the speeds are so different ?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks2011*
> 
> Just purchased the following hardware:
> 
> i7 8700k Batch # L740D367 (non-delided)
> Asrock Z370 Pro Gaming K6
> 32 GB Corsair Vengeance 16-18-18-36
> 
> I read up to page 100 but unfortunately I can't seem to find answers to my questions. I can run RealBench / AIDA64 (77 degrees hottest core) for multiple hours overclocked with the following settings:
> 
> CPU X: 47 (4.7ghz)
> Uncore: 44
> XMP: on
> Vcore: Fixed 1.23V
> LLC 1
> VCCIO: 1.15
> VCCSA: 1.15
> 
> The issue here is that as soon as I run OCCT 4.5.1 on large data set, it fails within the first couple minutes, and only passes 30 minute mark when I set the vcore fixed to 1.32 (85 degrees hottest core).. That's insanely higher than RealBench / AIDA passes.. I'm wondering if there could be any other reason why that would be.
> 
> Also, did anyone ever find out how to set the IA AC/DC on Asrock motherboards? I see it requesting 1.5 VID but HWINFO64/CPUZ are showing the proper vcore for whatever I set.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 A lot of stuff now days is using AVX which is great, and on these cpu's the AVX clock and regular clock are different. You are gonna need higher voltage to be stable with AVX loads then not. If you are at 4.7ghz and have AVX on auto then you are probly running AVX also at 4.7ghz. OCCT uses AVX thus showing when the test failed your cpu was really not avx stable. AVX also produces more heat.

OCCT is one of the hardest to pass but if you can you know your CPU is rock solid.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilusve*
> 
> Hay I tryed overclocking my cpu but running prime95 i notice prime cpu speeds are quite different often, sometimes 3.9ghz sometimes 4.2ghz sometimes 4.8ghz etc etc. Is that normal as this is kinda all new to me so trying to figure it all out.
> 
> my motherboard is a MSI z370A-pro
> 
> These are my setting im using
> 
> OC Explore Mode: Expert
> CPU Ratio Apply Mode: All Core
> CPU Ratio: 48
> CPU Ratio Mode: Dynamic Mode
> Ring Ratio: 44
> EIST: Enabled
> Enhanced Turbo: Disabled
> Extreme Memory Profile (XMP): Enabled
> CPU Loadline Calibration: Mode 4
> Voltage: Adaptive
> CPU: Core Voltage: 1.245v
> CPU SA Voltage: 1.13v
> CPU IO Voltage: 1.08v
> CPU PLL OC Voltage: 1.15v
> 
> Im not wanting anything to big just 4.8ghz is enough for me
> 
> any ideas why the speeds are so different ?


 Could be C states, or CPU Ratio Mode: Dynamic Mode, or windows power plan or thermal throttling.


----------



## sparks2011

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> A lot of stuff now days is using AVX which is great, and on these cpu's the AVX clock and regular clock are different. You are gonna need higher voltage to be stable with AVX loads then not. If you are at 4.7ghz and have AVX on auto then you are probly running AVX also at 4.7ghz. OCCT uses AVX thus showing when the test failed your cpu was really not avx stable. AVX also produces more heat.
> 
> OCCT is one of the hardest to pass but if you can you know your CPU is rock solid.


Thanks for the info, but doesn't the latest Realbench stress test use AVX instruction set? Also, you're correct, my AVX offset is set to auto which on Asrock mobo's with the latest 1.3 bios, is '0'. I assumed the heat difference was a result of my vcore being bumped, but am aware that AVX loads will also cause additional heat.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks2011*
> 
> Thanks for the info, but doesn't the latest Realbench stress test use AVX instruction set? Also, you're correct, my AVX offset is set to auto which on Asrock mobo's with the latest 1.3 bios, is '0'. I assumed the heat difference was a result of my vcore being bumped, but am aware that AVX loads will also cause additional heat.


 From what iv benched and others have said OCCT is just one of the hardest there is to pass, and that's why a lot of people use it for stress testing as when it detects errors it will end test instead of hitting a BSOD or a hard lock. You could try setting an AVX of set of 1 or leave it at 0 and keep upping the voltage.

OCCT also will stop if any of the temps hit 85C or higher. You can adjust this in the settings. Back when i first started using this i kept thinking i was unstable but it was just my temps going over 85 causing it to stop.

Deliding fixed that right up for me with my current CPU. 1.38v with avx of x52 in OCCT hovers around 55-60C with spikes to 70s.


----------



## ilusve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Could be C states, or CPU Ratio Mode: Dynamic Mode, or windows power plan or thermal throttling.


what do you mean by c states ?
should dynamic mode be changed on cpu ratio ?
windows power plan is set to performance mode
what are the fixes for thermal throttling ?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilusve*
> 
> what do you mean by c states ?
> should dynamic mode be changed on cpu ratio ?
> windows power plan is set to performance mode
> what are the fixes for thermal throttling ?


I'm not sure on the dynamic mode because I do not own your motherboard. But from the wording it uses I just thought maybe it could cause clock fluctuations.

For thermal throttling I would just suggest using something like Real Temp GT in tandem with p95 or other stess tests to see if its throttling due to thermals.

Hard to help you as I don't really know much about your motherboard and what settings it has on or off by default.


----------



## ilusve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I'm not sure on the dynamic mode because I do not own your motherboard. But from the wording it uses I just thought maybe it could cause clock fluctuations.
> 
> For thermal throttling I would just suggest using something like Real Temp GT in tandem with p95 or other stess tests to see if its throttling due to thermals.
> 
> Hard to help you as I don't really know much about your motherboard and what settings it has on or off by default.


ok i see what you mean with thermal throttling, ive run different tests, but under full load my cpu nevers goes above 70 degrees on the setting ive got now. normally around 60ish degrees

thanks for taking the time to help dude


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilusve*
> 
> ok i see what you mean with thermal throttling, ive run different tests, but under full load my cpu nevers goes above 70 degrees on the setting ive got now. normally around 60ish degrees
> 
> thanks for taking the time to help dude


You might wanna try turning on Enhanced Turbo with said MSI board to see if that helps.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks2011*
> 
> Just purchased the following hardware:
> 
> i7 8700k Batch # L740D367 (non-delided)
> Asrock Z370 Pro Gaming K6
> 32 GB Corsair Vengeance 16-18-18-36
> 
> I read up to page 100 but unfortunately I can't seem to find answers to my questions. I can run RealBench / AIDA64 (77 degrees hottest core) for multiple hours overclocked with the following settings:
> 
> CPU X: 47 (4.7ghz)
> Uncore: 44
> XMP: on
> Vcore: Fixed 1.23V
> LLC 1
> VCCIO: 1.15
> VCCSA: 1.15
> 
> The issue here is that as soon as I run OCCT 4.5.1 on large data set, it fails within the first couple minutes, and only passes 30 minute mark when I set the vcore fixed to 1.32 (85 degrees hottest core).. That's insanely higher than RealBench / AIDA passes.. I'm wondering if there could be any other reason why that would be.
> 
> Also, did anyone ever find out how to set the IA AC/DC on Asrock motherboards? I see it requesting 1.5 VID but HWINFO64/CPUZ are showing the proper vcore for whatever I set.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


bios 1.4 available since today on the asrock gaming k6

í`d go for Llc3 ~ 1.35 v-core
io:1.10
sa:1.15
prime non avx custom 1344 k to get an idea of the needed v-core

you may even load one the asrock oc profiles , see what the motherboard suggests
and work your way down on voltages.


----------



## Vario

With my Z370 Taichi and 8600K, I am still unable to get my Cache Frequency to change. As a test, I set my CPU multiplier to 45x and Cache Frequency and Minimum Cache Frequency to 45x. I disabled all power saving C states. I set my power options to High Performance in Windows. My Cache Frequency still shows 4093 in windows. It is a good processor and I have easily hit 5 Ghz on it without much effort. The bios is version 1.3. Any ideas?


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> With my Z370 Taichi and 8600K, I am still unable to get my Cache Frequency to change. As a test, I set my CPU multiplier to 45x and Cache Frequency and Minimum Cache Frequency to 45x. I disabled all power saving C states. I set my power options to High Performance in Windows. My Cache Frequency still shows 4093 in windows. It is a good processor and I have easily hit 5 Ghz on it without much effort. The bios is version 1.3. Any ideas?


Do you have both the Cache Frequency and Min Cache Frequency set to 4.5? What Bios are you using?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilusve*
> 
> Hay I tryed overclocking my cpu but running prime95 i notice prime cpu speeds are quite different often, sometimes 3.9ghz sometimes 4.2ghz sometimes 4.8ghz etc etc. Is that normal as this is kinda all new to me so trying to figure it all out.
> 
> my motherboard is a MSI z370A-pro
> 
> These are my setting im using
> 
> OC Explore Mode: Expert
> CPU Ratio Apply Mode: All Core
> CPU Ratio: 48
> CPU Ratio Mode: Dynamic Mode
> Ring Ratio: 44
> EIST: Enabled
> Enhanced Turbo: Disabled
> Extreme Memory Profile (XMP): Enabled
> CPU Loadline Calibration: Mode 4
> Voltage: Adaptive
> CPU: Core Voltage: 1.245v
> CPU SA Voltage: 1.13v
> CPU IO Voltage: 1.08v
> CPU PLL OC Voltage: 1.15v
> 
> Im not wanting anything to big just 4.8ghz is enough for me
> 
> any ideas why the speeds are so different ?


Could be throttling, what motherboard do you have? I would check to make sure the CPU core temperature does not exceed 100c then if that is okay set the power limits higher.


----------



## Foxrun

I thought my 5ghz oc was stable at 1.385v but damn was I in for a surprise when I started to pay attention to the WHEA errors in hwinfo. Any tips besides just upping the vcore to stop these errors?


----------



## ilusve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Could be throttling, what motherboard do you have? I would check to make sure the CPU core temperature does not exceed 100c then if that is okay set the power limits higher.


msi z370 a pro, my temperatures never go abve 70 but normally there at 60 to 70 ish


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> I thought my 5ghz oc was stable at 1.385v but damn was I in for a surprise when I started to pay attention to the WHEA errors in hwinfo. Any tips besides just upping the vcore to stop these errors?


Mine didnt go away til i set 1.4v in bios in adaptive turbo field (1.408 -1.424 under load).

Id say about 90% of the people on this board call their system stable have whea errors, i dont know how much they really matter but i really dont wanna run my pc with errors lol.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Mine didnt go away til i set 1.4v in bios in adaptive turbo field (1.408 -1.424 under load).
> 
> Id say about 90% of the people on this board call their system stable have whea errors, i dont know how much they really matter but i really dont wanna run my pc with errors lol.


I agree, Im calling bullocks on a lot them. I know that over time these small errors can end up being the cause for driver corruption and or os/mem corruptions (atleast from what I read).


----------



## Scotty99

Ya ive seen lots of people calling 1.3v 5.0ghz stable, even on the best chips i doubt thats possible without getting whea errors, there simply is not that much variance in chip quality.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Do you have both the Cache Frequency and Min Cache Frequency set to 4.5? What Bios are you using?


Really man? I said both of those in the post.
Quote:


> With my Z370 Taichi and 8600K, I am still unable to get my Cache Frequency to change. As a test, *I set my CPU multiplier to 45x and Cache Frequency and Minimum Cache Frequency to 45x*. I disabled all power saving C states. I set my power options to High Performance in Windows. My Cache Frequency still shows 4093 in windows. It is a good processor and I have easily hit 5 Ghz on it without much effort. *The bios is version 1.3.* Any ideas?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilusve*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Could be throttling, what motherboard do you have? I would check to make sure the CPU core temperature does not exceed 100c then if that is okay set the power limits higher.
> 
> 
> 
> msi z370 a pro, my temperatures never go abve 70 but normally there at 60 to 70 ish
Click to expand...

Well the temperatures are just fine. I would go into BIOS and set the CPU power watt limits higher.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Really man? I said both of those in the post.


I would set the min to 40 and max to 43. See if it goes up under load. I seen it after you put it in Bold lol. Also 1.4 came out today, you could give it a try.


----------



## postem

There are 2 reasons you are down clocking with okay temps:
1 you have an avx offset ratio, but it should limit to that ratio
2 - your cpu is hitting tdp, and you are using max current default values. Asus don't set max current limit to a value beyond tdp, so expect once you hit 95w for 8700k or 65w for 8600k it will throttle. You need to set your maximum allowed current to a high value like 255, so it's not limited by the current it's using


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya ive seen lots of people calling 1.3v 5.0ghz stable, even on the best chips i doubt thats possible without getting whea errors, there simply is not that much variance in chip quality.


 Lol why are you two salty? Iv had zero errors in HWinfo64 at 1.38v 5.3ghz.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilusve*
> 
> Hay I tryed overclocking my cpu but running prime95 i notice prime cpu speeds are quite different often, sometimes 3.9ghz sometimes 4.2ghz sometimes 4.8ghz etc etc. Is that normal as this is kinda all new to me so trying to figure it all out.
> 
> my motherboard is a MSI z370A-pro
> 
> These are my setting im using
> 
> OC Explore Mode: Expert
> CPU Ratio Apply Mode: All Core
> CPU Ratio: 48
> CPU Ratio Mode: Dynamic Mode
> Ring Ratio: 44
> EIST: Enabled
> Enhanced Turbo: Disabled
> Extreme Memory Profile (XMP): Enabled
> CPU Loadline Calibration: Mode 4
> Voltage: Adaptive
> CPU: Core Voltage: 1.245v
> CPU SA Voltage: 1.13v
> CPU IO Voltage: 1.08v
> CPU PLL OC Voltage: 1.15v
> 
> Im not wanting anything to big just 4.8ghz is enough for me
> 
> any ideas why the speeds are so different ?


There are 2 reasons you are down clocking with okay temps:
1 you have an avx offset ratio, but it should limit to that ratio
2 - your cpu is hitting tdp, and you are using max current default values. Asus don't set max current limit to a value beyond tdp, so expect once you hit 95w for 8700k or 65w for 8600k it will throttle. You need to set your maximum allowed current to a high value like 255, so it's not limited by the current it's using


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Lol why are you two salty? Iv had zero errors in HWinfo64 at 1.38v 5.3ghz.


Not salty at all. I said most, not all people. Seems the common mentality for 5GHz is if I can game or pass a stress test then I am 100% stable. I went along with that for a bit as well.


----------



## Scotty99

There just seems to be a lot of misinformation around about what chips actually need to be stable.

If you look at silicon lotterys page only 73% of 8700k's are actually stable with 1.4v. If you went by this forum 90% of 8700k's are "stable" with 1.35v or less.

Just sayin.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Not salty at all. I said most, not all people. Seems the common mentality for 5GHz is if I can game or pass a stress test then I am 100% stable. I went along with that for a bit as well.


 I usly only use OCCT because in the past I could pass everything but then when id try OCCT id fail. I personally do 2 hours of OCCT large data and if I can pass that I'm fairly certain I'm stable. Or id like to think so. Iv never seen a whea error in hwinfo64 yet so that's good right?


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I usly only use OCCT because in the past I could pass everything but then when id try OCCT id fail. I personally do 2 hours of OCCT large data and if I can pass that I'm fairly certain I'm stable. Or id like to think so. Iv never seen a whea error in hwinfo64 yet so that's good right?


Yes very good, you do not want those. Most of the time they wont bsod but can cause corruption over time. So if you are at 5.3 with 1.38v and no errors, then sir I tip my hat to you! I need to switch over to OCCT been using RB.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> There just seems to be a lot of misinformation around about what chips actually need to be stable.
> 
> If you look at silicon lotterys page only 73% of 8700k's are actually stable with 1.4v. If you went by this forum 90% of 8700k's are "stable" with 1.35v or less.
> 
> Just sayin.


Silicon lottery does very extensive stress testing with many applications now. Most people here only tests Gaming, Cinebench, Realbench.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats exactly my point









This is why when i first got my chip i was disappointed i couldnt get my 8700k stable at 1.35 like so many on this forum have, turns out its likely most of those chips are not stable.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Silicon lottery does very extensive stress testing with many applications now. Most people here only tests Gaming, Cinebench, Realbench.


Afaik sl does only cinebench for an hour and with pretty high voltage.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Afaik sl does only cinebench for an hour and with pretty high voltage.


They have changed that. I think it's in their forum here or on the website.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Silicon lottery does very extensive stress testing with many applications now. Most people here only tests Gaming, Cinebench, Realbench.
> 
> 
> 
> Afaik sl does only cinebench for an hour and with pretty high voltage.
Click to expand...

Silicon lottery use to only test RealBench for a hour, now they changed there testing procedure extensively.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> Care to share what test you perform for complete stability? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> A mix of everything (non-avx prime, linpack) along with some custom software. Exact details are a bit of a trade secret.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UtopiA*
> 
> Can someone who has more experience with SL bins answer a question.
> 
> I was looking at the 7700K bins (which are back on the site) and the vcores seem really high. For example the 5 GHz bin says 1.425V. Is that just an over-estimation/max vcore? Because I feel like I could buy a random 7700K off the shelf and hit 5 GHz WAY below 1.425V. Even having a delid on that chip defeats the purpose since any regular 7700K on ~1.35V or less will reach the same temps as a delidded 1.425V chip. Even the 5.2 bin says 1.45V and that's $480. If SL only keeps and sells the good chips, then I can't even imagine what the BAD chips looked like.
> 
> I believe the old stats said something like 60% of all 7700K's are capable of 5 GHz. Surely 1.425V wasn't necessary for all of them.
> 
> 
> 
> @Shiftstealth is correct, we test at the voltage listed and that's it. So voltages listed are a worse case scenario for that particular bin, but you should expect to need up to that much. This is just a limited run of 7700Ks we're doing again thanks to all the Coffee Lake delays, previously we used 1.375-1.387V for the 5GHz bin.
> 
> Take into account our previous statistics were just an hour of Realbench, now we're doing much more rigorous testing aiming for complete stability. An average 7700K would not be able to pass our 5GHz testing at 1.35V.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Yes very good, you do not want those. Most of the time they wont bsod but can cause corruption over time. So if you are at 5.3 with 1.38v and no errors, then sir I tip my hat to you! I need to switch over to OCCT been using RB.


 Ya I thought I was stable with 1.35 but I would get game crashes and random restarts, putting my AVX to x52 and upping the voltage to 1.38 and also switching to Fixed voltage seemed to fix it for me. I can do CB at x54 but not anything avx, haven't tried any higher as I'm scared to go over 1.4v.


----------



## Mooncheese

I wanted to update everyone, Dynamic 1.386-1.397v was not stable for me, and after a string of BSOD's in games where you absolutely don't want to get a BSOD (like a 23 lap endurance race around Spa in Forza 7) combined with my discovery that mining Cryptonight with this processor at 5.0 GHz yields a not-insignificant return ($2 a day @ 400 H/s at 5.1 GHz vs. $1 a day at 225 H/s @ 3.7 GHz) and the fact that my CPU has and will be pretty much running at 5.1 GHz constant I decided to revert to static voltage, basically following the overclocking guide suggestions in entirety, including disabling EIST, C3, C7, C8 and C10: http://www.overclock.net/t/1640228/aorus-z370-5ghz-oc-guide

It wasn't stable at 1.386v-1.397v with LLC on High, meaning, it may have required 1.425v+ to achieve 5.1 GHz -1 AVX with Dynamic / Adaptive votlage.

Now, after about an hour in RealBench, an hour in Forza 7 (the same endurance race where I was getting BSOD's with Dynamic V around the 20-25 min mark) and 3 hours of XCOM 2 in 3D Vision (I was getting BSOD's in this game in 20-30 min as well) I have yet to get a BSOD with 1.32-1.342 (1.331v avg.) static. My temps have also gone from 69C in RealBench to 62C. It takes WAY less voltage to secure a given frequency.

Also, not sure if increasing the pagefile size has anything to do with this but, the periodic hitching in Forza 7 is completely gone as well. It may be psychological but everything just feels smoother in games,
with less fluctuating going on. Not sure.

I may play around with overclocking through Gigabytes overclocking software later, see if I can secure 5.2 GHz -1 AVX or even 5.2 GHz 0 AVX at or around 1.4v later one once I am certain I am stable where I'm at. If I succeed with that I can save that OC profile and activate it via hotkey through Gigabyte's AppCenter software for games that really benefit from more core clock-speed and then switch back to 5.1 GHz -1 AVX @ 1.331v for 24/7 use.

Edit: Oh and 47x Uncore.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> I went to a fixed as well still playing around..
> 
> 4.8ghz (edit) 5ghz will run but not stable enough
> fixed 1.385v
> LLC - 1
> avx - 2 (did not start with 3, and 1 didn't get into windows)
> 
> idle is 1.36 to 1.34 under load is the same as yours
> 
> Temps are very good did a 10 min run on AIda64.. high hit 90 avg is 75..
> 
> I closed the aida test and system hung up, restart worked perfectly fine..
> 
> I don't think I have a 5ghz chip... but on the bright side my 1080 ti OCd to 2150 and 6100.. no idea how far the memory can go as I just stopped.


Seems I'm not alone in coming to this conclusion!


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> I wanted to update everyone, Dynamic 1.386-1.397v was not stable for me, and after a string of BSOD's in games where you absolutely don't want to get a BSOD (like a 23 lap endurance race around Spa in Forza 7) combined with my discovery that mining Cryptonight with this processor at 5.0 GHz yields a not-insignificant return ($2 a day @ 400 H/s at 5.1 GHz vs. $1 a day at 225 H/s @ 3.7 GHz) and the fact that my CPU has and will be pretty much running at 5.1 GHz constant I decided to revert to static voltage, basically following the overclocking guide suggestions in entirety, including disabling EIST, C3, C7, C8 and C10: http://www.overclock.net/t/1640228/aorus-z370-5ghz-oc-guide
> 
> It wasn't stable at 1.386v-1.397v with LLC on High, meaning, it may have required 1.425v+ to achieve 5.1 GHz -1 AVX with Dynamic / Adaptive votlage.
> 
> Now, after about an hour in RealBench, an hour in Forza 7 (the same endurance race where I was getting BSOD's with Dynamic V around the 20-25 min mark) and 3 hours of XCOM 2 in 3D Vision (I was getting BSOD's in this game in 20-30 min as well) I have yet to get a BSOD with 1.32-1.342 (1.331v avg.) static. My temps have also gone from 69C in RealBench to 62C. It takes WAY less voltage to secure a given frequency.
> 
> Also, not sure if increasing the pagefile size has anything to do with this but, the periodic hitching in Forza 7 is completely gone as well. It may be psychological but everything just feels smoother in games,
> with less fluctuating going on. Not sure.
> 
> I may play around with overclocking through Gigabytes overclocking software later, see if I can secure 5.2 GHz -1 AVX or even 5.2 GHz 0 AVX at or around 1.4v later one once I am certain I am stable where I'm at. If I succeed with that I can save that OC profile and activate it via hotkey through Gigabyte's AppCenter software for games that really benefit from more core clock-speed and then switch back to 5.1 GHz -1 AVX @ 1.331v for 24/7 use.
> Seems I'm not alone in coming to this conclusion!


Ya fixed seem to work out well for me too. Using dynamic or whatever you wanna call it would have such a giant voltage fluctuations that i didn't like. Without LLC1 and a neg offset i would end up with higher voltage at IDLE vs 100% load which seems ******ed. I to was getting game crashes, lowing my avx down to x52 fixed it for me, most of my games seem to use AVX anyways.

Think i read somewhere in this thread that using anything other then fixed voltage the cpu will use its VID table set by intel to adjust the vcore even with a high off set. With fixed voltage of 1.38 my cpu is only asking for 1.41 VID which is down from off set wanting over 1.45 and spiking my vcore over 1.4.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya I thought I was stable with 1.35 but I would get game crashes and random restarts, putting my AVX to x52 and upping the voltage to 1.38 and also switching to Fixed voltage seemed to fix it for me. I can do CB at x54 but not anything avx, haven't tried any higher as I'm scared to go over 1.4v.


DJ Stealth says 1.52v is safe according to Intel!!!!!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Ya fixed seem to work out well for me too. Using dynamic or whatever you wanna call it would have such a giant voltage fluctuations that i didn't like. Without LLC1 and a neg offset i would end up with higher voltage at IDLE vs 100% load which seems ******ed. I to was getting game crashes, lowing my avx down to x52 fixed it for me, most of my games seem to use AVX anyways.
> 
> Think i read somewhere in this thread that using anything other then fixed voltage the cpu will use its VID table set by intel to adjust the vcore even with a high off set. With fixed voltage of 1.38 my cpu is only asking for 1.41 VID which is down from off set wanting over 1.45 and spiking my vcore over 1.4.


Well the logic of lower voltage went out the window when I realized ROI would go from $1 a day at 225 H/s on Cryptonight at 3.7 GHz to $2 a day at 400 H/s. Even if I ruin the chip, all it would need to do is endure 1 year of 24/7 use at 1.331v, 55W and 45-50C, (which from what I gather, it could do that standing on it's head for 5-10 years no problem) and I could outright replace it with the profit differential of nearly $400.

That and 5.1 GHz -1 AVX is obviously going to need something up and over 1.397v dynamic, probably something approaching 1.45v, and I have already achieved something that is 10x more stable at 1.331v Static. I'm not kidding, 15 min into XCOM 2, BSOD, 20-30 min into the aforementioned endurance race, BSOD. I just played XCOM 2 last night for 3 hours straight (Operation Jagged Moan, EXCELLENT, love this game, especially in 3D Vision at 2560x1440 pushed by the 1080 Ti @ 2038 MHz under full water-block) and today I just finished the endurance race, (if anyone plays Forza 7, its the 23 lap Endurance Race with the Corvette C7R earlier in the game, after much practice because of the BSOD's I got good enough where I just finished 1st on "Unbeatable" difficulty, total time 56 min including pitting in on lap 13 where I dropped from 1st to 15th position, the opponents, at least 1-5th place never pit in to change tires and if you don't pit in your car becomes undriveable around lap 20 as the front tires become completely bald and you plow every turn. XBOX 360 controller, all assists turned off except ABS brakes. Love this game so far.) On top of that one hour of RealBench. So I'm thinking it's MOSTLY stable, but who knows, a BSOD could rear it's ugly head and I will report back if it does. No overclock on the memory, just running it at XMP for now. I'm going to run it like this for a few more days and then try for 5.2 GHz no AVX at or under 1.42v via software. I'm just so tired of the BSOD's, I'm enjoying the stability for now.

I think the disabling of C-States is mostly what's behind the stability as something very similar is present with GPU's, at least Nvidia, where if you want to eliminate black-screens, display driver failures etc. you need to go into NVCP and set the game to "Prefer Max Performance" which essentially disables Nvidia's version of C-State clock fluctuation, which is what's behind the instability as you will get this wild swings in frequency and the voltage cannot adjust as quickly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> They have changed that. I think it's in their forum here or on the website.


What are they doing now?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> DJ Stealth says 1.52v is safe according to Intel!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the logic of lower voltage went out the window when I realized ROI would go from $1 a day at 225 H/s on Cryptonight at 3.7 GHz to $2 a day at 400 H/s. Even if I ruin the chip, all it would need to do is endure 1 year of 24/7 use at 1.331v, 55W and 45-50C, (which from what I gather, it could do that standing on it's head for 5-10 years no problem) and I could outright replace it with the profit differential of nearly $400.
> 
> That and 5.1 GHz -1 AVX is obviously going to need something up and over 1.397v dynamic, probably something approaching 1.45v, and I have already achieved something that is 10x more stable at 1.331v Static. I'm not kidding, 15 min into XCOM 2, BSOD, 20-30 min into the aforementioned endurance race, BSOD. I just played XCOM 2 last night for 3 hours straight (Operation Jagged Moan, EXCELLENT, love this game, especially in 3D Vision at 2560x1440 pushed by the 1080 Ti @ 2038 MHz under full water-block) and today I just finished the endurance race, (if anyone plays Forza 7, its the 23 lap Endurance Race with the Corvette C7R earlier in the game, after much practice because of the BSOD's I got good enough where I just finished 1st on "Unbeatable" difficulty, total time 56 min including pitting in on lap 13 where I dropped from 1st to 15th position, the opponents, at least 1-5th place never pit in to change tires and if you don't pit in your car becomes undriveable around lap 20 as the front tires become completely bald and you plow every turn. XBOX 360 controller, all assists turned off except ABS brakes. Love this game so far.) On top of that one hour of RealBench. So I'm thinking it's MOSTLY stable, but who knows, a BSOD could rear it's ugly head and I will report back if it does. No overclock on the memory, just running it at XMP for now. I'm going to run it like this for a few more days and then try for 5.2 GHz no AVX at or under 1.42v via software. I'm just so tired of the BSOD's, I'm enjoying the stability for now.
> 
> I think the disabling of C-States is mostly what's behind the stability as something very similar is present with GPU's, at least Nvidia, where if you want to eliminate black-screens, display driver failures etc. you need to go into NVCP and set the game to "Prefer Max Performance" which essentially disables Nvidia's version of C-State clock fluctuation, which is what's behind the instability as you will get this wild swings in frequency and the voltage cannot adjust as quickly.
> What are they doing now?


I feel ya bro, i just said F it and went with what OC I had so i could get to enjoying all the massive FPS im now getting while gaming. One day when im board i might try to OC more and even the ram but like you im still using the XMP as i really dont care about the ram speeds. I think 3200 c14 is good enough.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya ive seen lots of people calling 1.3v 5.0ghz stable, even on the best chips i doubt thats possible without getting whea errors, there simply is not that much variance in chip quality.


But there is wide variance in conditions conducive to stability, MOSFET phase number, VRM temperature, and of course CPU temperature.

Processor A at 70-90C load will not do what Processor B can do at 50-70C under load.

Bringing the core down 20C probably allows for another 300 Mhz without any additional voltage by itself.

This is the case with any processor, be it an Nvidia GPU, i.e. my 1080 Ti FE is doing 2025 Mhz with an undervolt of 1.0v because it doesn't exceed 36-37C under full water block and 1kw rad surface area vs. an air cooled card that can't do more than 1850 Mhz at 1.0v. at 75-80C.

Temperatures matter BIG TIME.

If you haven't delidded your 8700k by now and are frequenting this sub-forum and trying to get an overclock stable this ought to be your number one priority, Intel's Tuning Plan be damned.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya ive seen lots of people calling 1.3v 5.0ghz stable, even on the best chips i doubt thats possible without getting whea errors, there simply is not that much variance in chip quality.


Not that mine is the best of them but [email protected] no errors OCCT large


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Not that mine is the best of them but [email protected] no errors OCCT large


Nice, I always call 1-2 hours of OCCT pretty damn stable.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Silicon lottery does very extensive stress testing with many applications now. Most people here only tests Gaming, Cinebench, Realbench.
> 
> 
> 
> Afaik sl does only cinebench for an hour and with pretty high voltage.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Silicon lottery use to only test RealBench for a hour, now they changed there testing procedure extensively.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> Care to share what test you perform for complete stability? thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A mix of everything (non-avx prime, linpack) along with some custom software. Exact details are a bit of a trade secret.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *UtopiA*
> 
> Can someone who has more experience with SL bins answer a question.
> 
> I was looking at the 7700K bins (which are back on the site) and the vcores seem really high. For example the 5 GHz bin says 1.425V. Is that just an over-estimation/max vcore? Because I feel like I could buy a random 7700K off the shelf and hit 5 GHz WAY below 1.425V. Even having a delid on that chip defeats the purpose since any regular 7700K on ~1.35V or less will reach the same temps as a delidded 1.425V chip. Even the 5.2 bin says 1.45V and that's $480. If SL only keeps and sells the good chips, then I can't even imagine what the BAD chips looked like.
> 
> I believe the old stats said something like 60% of all 7700K's are capable of 5 GHz. Surely 1.425V wasn't necessary for all of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @Shiftstealth is correct, we test at the voltage listed and that's it. So voltages listed are a worse case scenario for that particular bin, but you should expect to need up to that much. This is just a limited run of 7700Ks we're doing again thanks to all the Coffee Lake delays, previously we used 1.375-1.387V for the 5GHz bin.
> 
> Take into account our previous statistics were just an hour of Realbench, now we're doing much more rigorous testing aiming for complete stability. An average 7700K would not be able to pass our 5GHz testing at 1.35V.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> They have changed that. I think it's in their forum here or on the website.
> 
> 
> 
> What are they doing now?
Click to expand...

Read above.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice, I always call 1-2 hours of OCCT pretty damn stable.


Thanks given how my CPU scales I would suspect 5.0Ghz would require around 1.26V to be OCCT stable, agreed OCCT is probably close to or just as good as Prime 95 as a stability test, I have been using OCCT for years and is my preferred stress test


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thanks given how my CPU scales I would suspect 5.0Ghz would require around 1.26V to be OCCT stable, agreed OCCT is probably close to or just as good as Prime 95 as a stability test, I have been using OCCT for years and is my preferred stress test


 Me too, I love how it stops and quacks instead of causing bsods or hard locks. You can just up the voltage in windows and try again.

Back in the day of restarting PC every time to get into bios on an HDD which took MINS to load windows everytime was some hardcore stuff haha.


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> DJ Stealth says 1.52v is safe according to Intel!!!!!


Not saying it's safe...just mentioned in Intel datasheet as maximum voltage.
And yes with proper cooling IMO will not ruin the CPU up to 1.5 volts 24/7


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Me too, I love how it stops and quacks instead of causing bsods or hard locks. You can just up the voltage in windows and try again.
> 
> Back in the day of restarting PC every time to get into bios on an HDD which took MINS to load windows everytime was some hardcore stuff haha.


When encrypted 11 offered me one of his good CPU's I jumped at the opportunity and asked him to use OCCT stress test for 5.1/5.2/5.3Ghz because I wanted to make sure it was as good as claimed which fortunately it is. The fact OCCT doesn't just crash or lock up is preferable to having BSOD in my opinion


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Not that mine is the best of them but [email protected] no errors OCCT large


My comment was in regards to total system stability, similar to how silicon lottery tests. If you check out the bin pages on their site you will see only 70% of 8700k's are actually stable at 5.0ghz with 1.4v.

Again this is a topic that never gets anywhere lol, for some people game stable is stable, for me its until i never see a whea error in any program i run. (i keep hwinfo open in background all the time).


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My comment was in regards to total system stability, similar to how silicon lottery tests. If you check out the bin pages on their site you will see only 70% of 8700k's are actually stable at 5.0ghz with 1.4v.
> 
> Again this is a topic that never gets anywhere lol, for some people game stable is stable, for me its until i never see a whea error in any program i run. (i keep hwinfo open in background all the time).


If the people that claim stability by simply running games then thats up to them, if they are happy to have those WHEA errors or are blissfully unaware that is what is happening once again thats up to them, WHEA error are a primary cause of Windows installs becoming corrupted, personally I hate re-installing Windows and all my programs as it takes me a good 12 hours from start to finish, setting up my AIDA64 sidebar gadget alone takes me 2 hours


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Read above.


I read that but didn't see how they've changed their testing methodology other than them stating their old methodology was RealBench for 1 hour.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Thanks given how my CPU scales I would suspect 5.0Ghz would require around 1.26V to be OCCT stable, agreed OCCT is probably close to or just as good as Prime 95 as a stability test, I have been using OCCT for years and is my preferred stress test


I wanted to DL OCCT but from what I could gather, it's not freeware?

Oh and very nice overclock, especially with VCCIO at default.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Me too, I love how it stops and quacks instead of causing bsods or hard locks. You can just up the voltage in windows and try again.
> 
> Back in the day of restarting PC every time to get into bios on an HDD which took MINS to load windows everytime was some hardcore stuff haha.


Yes tell me about it, I'm so over this, same goes for Prime95, I would much prefer a program to just fail than induce a Blue Screen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Not saying it's safe...just mentioned in Intel datasheet as maximum voltage.
> And yes with proper cooling IMO will not ruin the CPU up to 1.5 volts 24/7


Thanks for the words of encouragement, if I'm stable here, including zero reported WHEA errors, I will try for 5.2 GHz -1 AVX and then 0 AVX with upwards of 1.420v.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> My comment was in regards to total system stability, similar to how silicon lottery tests. If you check out the bin pages on their site you will see only 70% of 8700k's are actually stable at 5.0ghz with 1.4v.
> 
> Again this is a topic that never gets anywhere lol, for some people game stable is stable, for me its until i never see a whea error in any program i run. (i keep hwinfo open in background all the time).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If the people that claim stability by simply running games then thats up to them, if they are happy to have those WHEA errors or are blissfully unaware that is what is happening once again thats up to them, WHEA error are a primary cause of Windows installs becoming corrupted, personally I hate re-installing Windows and all my programs as it takes me a good 12 hours from start to finish, setting up my AIDA64 sidebar gadget alone takes me 2 hours


Very true about the WHEA errors, and I am watching for them now that I know that Hwinfo64 shows them, before with Dynamic / Adaptive and 1.386-1.397v it was showing multiple WHEA errors in bright red, but so far, no WHEA errors, over 24 hours of mining Cryptonight and with about 3 hours of XCOM 2 last night and 1.5 hours of Forza 7 earlier today and one hour of RealBench thrown in there for good measure. 5.1 GHz, -1 AVX, 47x Uncore, C-States and EIST disabled, VTd disabled, 1.331v, 1.15v VCCIO, Extreme LLC, memory untouched, XMP.

Any idea as to how to create a signature? I've looked everywhere here and all I see is RigBuilder but don't see setting that allows me to actually include a sig in my posts. Not to boast exactly, just to let others know exactly what I'm using hardware wise and what my settings are etc for reference.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> I read that but didn't see how they've changed their testing methodology other than them stating their old methodology was RealBench for 1 hour.
> I wanted to DL OCCT but from what I could gather, it's not freeware?
> 
> Oh and very nice overclock, especially with VCCIO at default.
> Yes tell me about it, I'm so over this, same goes for Prime95, I would much prefer a program to just fail than induce a Blue Screen.
> Thanks for the words of encouragement, if I'm stable here, including zero reported WHEA errors, I will try for 5.2 GHz -1 AVX and then 0 AVX with upwards of 1.420v.
> 
> Very true about the WHEA errors, and I am watching for them now that I know that Hwinfo64 shows them, before with Dynamic / Adaptive and 1.386-1.397v it was showing multiple WHEA errors in bright red, but so far, no WHEA errors, over 24 hours of mining Cryptonight and with about 3 hours of XCOM 2 last night and 1.5 hours of Forza 7 earlier today and one hour of RealBench thrown in there for good measure. 5.1 GHz, -1 AVX, 47x Uncore, C-States and EIST disabled, VTd disabled, 1.331v, 1.15v VCCIO, Extreme LLC, memory untouched, XMP.
> 
> Any idea as to how to create a signature? I've looked everywhere here and all I see is RigBuilder but don't see setting that allows me to actually include a sig in my posts. Not to boast exactly, just to let others know exactly what I'm using hardware wise and what my settings are etc for reference.


Click on your account picture and scroll down to find the option for your signature







OCCT is freeware but you can optionally donate with Paypal, usually I stress test with OCCT large data sets and follow that with Realbench to check system stability







a combination of both works for me.


----------



## plutosaurus

Hi I'm new and I've been looking at my kernel-WHEA and I have zero errors, but 37 "operational" information event id 5.

What does this mean?

Sorry in a noob


----------



## HvacGuru

I cranked up the voltage from 1.34 to 1.36v thinking OCCT was all that. I lowered my OC to 5.0 from 5.1 and 30 min in it runs 10-15*c cooler than Prime 95. I will show the end of the run in about 20 min


----------



## HvacGuru

How much longer should i run it


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Read above.
> 
> 
> 
> I read that but didn't see how they've changed their testing methodology other than them stating their old methodology was RealBench for 1 hour.
Click to expand...

You missed reading this quote on both previous posts.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silicon Lottery*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElBerryKM13*
> 
> Care to share what test you perform for complete stability? thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> A mix of everything (non-avx prime, linpack) along with some custom software. Exact details are a bit of a trade secret.
Click to expand...


----------



## HvacGuru

Occt runs 10-20*c cooler then Prime 95. I am running a Corsair 110 in a case and the house is 72*f. Not delidded yet


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> How much longer should i run it


Run Small Data Set. You won't be able to handle it because of temps, also CPU is not fully stable unless you can do that. My 8700k could render a movie with handbreak h264 and play PUBG @ 5Ghz with 1.3volts but fail small data test seconds/ mins in and crash in Far Cry 3 after 5-10 mins. I need 1.375v @ under 92c or I get an error, however i've only tested for 40mins but passed. I keep it at 4.9Ghz @ 1.31v because of temps otherwise 5Ghz @ 1.375 will touch 90c+ just gaming with H115i v2


----------



## themule08

So have OC to 4.8 in bios.. will hit 4.8 at max but then run at 4.6ghz when doing all tests won't go higher..

What is the cause of this? it is very stable ran hour of aida64 and OCCT


----------



## lestat2212

Hi all!!! (8700k) I am stable at 5.2 cache 4.7 AVX 2 at 1.40v adaptive... i need to rise cache frequency??? or is useless???


----------



## clock12

This figure shows the V_core voltage.
[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyounpy-2*
> 
> The setting could not pass the OCCT "small data Set", I tried many times but.
> For passing the test, I have to change the memory clock (4300-> 4000MHz).
> 
> 
> THIS is how a stability test should look like-
> deep bow in front of this system!


----------



## Rowethren

Those temperatures... ***?!? That using a phase change or something?


----------



## Rowethren

Okay I just downloaded OCCT and I am getting IA: Electrical Design Point/Other and RING: Max VR Voltage, ICCmax, PL4 and it throttles my CPU down to 4.7 core and 4.5 cache... Any ideas? I can run Realbench without this happening and the wattage seems to be pretty much the same.


----------



## clock12

long+short power duration limits raised?
avx offset?


----------



## Rowethren

Yeah I realised it was the power limits in the bios... OCCT Small Data Set was trying to pull 190w, I think I will pass on that, far too much power usage for me to find comfortable!


----------



## clock12

depends on cooling,linx is pulling 305w.


----------



## Rowethren

305w... Surely that must be dangerous? Large data sets only uses 130w which is much more comfortable. Regarding temperature I was getting 75°C with small and 68°C with large so cooling isn't a problem I just am not comfortable putting more than double the TDP through the CPU. I only game/media anyway and it never goes above 60°C and 100w so it isn't worth the risk for me.


----------



## clock12

yeah,this will probably degrade the cpu if playing too long with it.
on the other hand you`ll get results within minutes.


----------



## Scotty99

Played games today for like 15 hours, max temps 61-64c across all cores, not bad for 1.4v and air cooler


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Are people really comfortable with 1.400V..?

I'm running 5 ghz at 1.216-1.232V and I feel like that is super sweet, but I can run 5.3 at under 1.400V for 24/7 operation, just not comfortable with the voltage.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> I would set the min to 40 and max to 43. See if it goes up under load. I seen it after you put it in Bold lol. Also 1.4 came out today, you could give it a try.


Okay I will look into 1.4 thanks, I tried setting the min and max to other settings, never changes.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Are people really comfortable with 1.400V..?
> 
> I'm running 5 ghz at 1.216-1.232V and I feel like that is super sweet, but I can run 5.3 at under 1.400V for 24/7 operation, just not comfortable with the voltage.


I mean who cares really? We all have PC's costing 3k+ if cpu takes a dump its whatever lol. That said i think 1.4 is fine, i wouldnt go over 1.425 tho for 24/7 unless its just gaming.


----------



## Vario

Have you guys tried Microcode 80?


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Have you guys tried Microcode 80?


No idea, how and what and why? lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Are people really comfortable with 1.400V..?
> 
> I'm running 5 ghz at 1.216-1.232V and I feel like that is super sweet, but I can run 5.3 at under 1.400V for 24/7 operation, just not comfortable with the voltage.


I personally don't feel comfortable running over 1.4 either but you have a golden chip. Basically no one can get 5ghz with that low voltage, I have to go to 1.360 to pass an hour of Realbench without WHEA.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> No idea, how and what and why? lol
> I personally don't feel comfortable running over 1.4 either but you have a golden chip. Basically no one can get 5ghz with that low voltage, I have to go to 1.360 to pass an hour of Realbench without WHEA.


The latest ASRock bios update contains the CPU Microcode 80 update that may resolve Spectre/Meltdown. I have not installed it yet and no one has mentioned it in here.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> The latest ASRock bios update contains the CPU Microcode 80 update that may resolve Spectre/Meltdown. I have not installed it yet and no one has mentioned it in here.


I have an Asus board but from what I have heard they only have an effect on a very small amount of users. I don't think it will effect me at all when the update comes out for my board.


----------



## Scotty99

I mean most people dont sit around running stress tests all day, after 15 hours of gaming yesterday (which is the most stressful thing most people do with their PC) with 1.4v hottest my cpu got was 64c and highest power draw noted in hwinfo was 108w. Thats with overwatch and destiny which both make use of multicore cpu's quite well and put a decent amount of load on them, i even heard someone say d2 uses avx.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sparks2011*
> 
> Just purchased the following hardware:
> 
> i7 8700k Batch # L740D367 (non-delided)
> Asrock Z370 Pro Gaming K6
> 32 GB Corsair Vengeance 16-18-18-36
> 
> I read up to page 100 but unfortunately I can't seem to find answers to my questions. I can run RealBench / AIDA64 (77 degrees hottest core) for multiple hours overclocked with the following settings:
> 
> CPU X: 47 (4.7ghz)
> Uncore: 44
> XMP: on
> Vcore: Fixed 1.23V
> LLC 1
> VCCIO: 1.15
> VCCSA: 1.15
> 
> The issue here is that as soon as I run OCCT 4.5.1 on large data set, it fails within the first couple minutes, and only passes 30 minute mark when I set the vcore fixed to 1.32 (85 degrees hottest core).. That's insanely higher than RealBench / AIDA passes.. I'm wondering if there could be any other reason why that would be.
> 
> Also, did anyone ever find out how to set the IA AC/DC on Asrock motherboards? I see it requesting 1.5 VID but HWINFO64/CPUZ are showing the proper vcore for whatever I set.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


If the vcore is shown properly, then you don't need to change the IA AC DC loadline setting. If you find that setting, you can try setting is to the lowest non-zero value (1 or 0.01), and then check VERY CAREFULLY the load temps and power draw to see if it changes from the auto setting. If it doesn't, then good. It means that this setting is being IGNORED when using static override voltages. Usually this setting makes the VID request the vcore, when using 'adaptive' voltage/Auto.

There are some motherboards which will boost the vcore higher than what you try to set it to, based on the IA AC DC loadline setting, which has a reference value of 2.10 mOhms (either 21 or 210 in your bios, depending on what units it uses, e.g. if its mOhms divided by 100, then 210=2.10 mOhms, if its divided by 10, it's 21). The voltage in this case is boosted at load, because the IA Setting boosts the VID based on current (courtesy of [email protected] telling me this), then vdroop is applied to that afterwards, so for example, 1.75v override + 2.10 mOhms (if this is not being ignored) winds up becoming 1.31v (might be shown as 1.31 VID). On MSI laptops, and on at least some 7700K desktop boards, that's what winds up happening, so you have to set this setting to 0.01 (or 1), to have the vcore not become VID not boosted, *IF* the vcore isn't ignoring the VID setting. Again the key is to check the power draw and wattage to know for sure.

Example from a 7820HK BGA turdbook:
Intel reference value for IA AC DC Loadline seems to be 1.80 mOhms on 7700K/Kaby lake.
So the default Auto setting uses 1.80 mOhms.

If vcore is boosted by target VID based on the IA AC DC setting, then for example:
1.175v static override voltage in Bios + AC DC Loadline=Auto (or = 180 manual) = 1.31v at load !!!!! (before vdroop).
I confirmed this by setting voltage directly to 1.31v, and setting IA AC DC loadline to 1 (lowest possible value), to stop any VID boosting, and the power draw and temps with 1.175v + IA AC DC Loadline=Auto (or 180), were identical to 1.31v + IA AC DC loadline=1.

This seems to be a VERY poor man's way of a default Loadline Calibration (LLC) that is completely absent from these laptops, because there is still vdroop anyway (and most of these laptops do not have a vcore sensor at all, but desktop users would be able to see this).

This is a huge kick in the teeth for people without unlocked Bioses whose voltages are affected by this.

No idea if the Clevo 8700K setups function this same way with static voltages or not.
tl;dr: unless you're using adaptive voltages, set this to 1/0.01 if you have access to it.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> The latest ASRock bios update contains the CPU Microcode 80 update that may resolve Spectre/Meltdown. I have not installed it yet and no one has mentioned it in here.


Ok,I`m done with all these testing
final result is 4.9 g/avx/fma3 stable
last prime fma3 custom run done-
quite disappointing,or maybe realistic result,
although ram oc was really fun on this platform:
linx gflops went up and the aida benchmark
shows also a nice gain in performance.
As for now i have to say these chips can handle a lot of pain...
at least short term;will report if the chip degrades.



btw,these last tests were done on bios 1.4


----------



## ChaosAD

Is it possible a 5.2Ghz no AVX test to require more vcore than a 5.15Ghz Avx test? I passed 10 loops of x264 stability test and an hour of RB 2.56 at 5.15Ghz-1.36v, no problems, or whea errors! After, i tried 5.2Ghz with prime95, no AVX, and it requires 1.37v for 45min (running it atm), crashed with 1.36v within 25min.

Btw, i run these tests with fixed vcore, when i tried with adaptive p95 no avx chashes even with 1.39v.


----------



## l Nuke l

So with my core clocks @ 5.1ghz no avx offset, cache @ 4.8ghz with vcore @ 1.365v and ram @ 4266mhz cl17 I passed 8 hours of realbench, 8 hours of hci memtest, 8 hours of gsat, and 8 hours of aida64 cache test. With all that stable I went to start up my pc this morning and it blue screened while booting into windows. So i decided to run occt large dat set which i had not yet tried and it found an error within 5 minutes and it continued to find errors till i upped vcore from 1.365 to 1.385 and now was able to complete a 1 hour run. Do u guys think that blue screen was do to unstable cpu OC or could it be something else?


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> So with my core clocks @ 5.1ghz no avx offset, cache @ 4.8ghz with vcore @ 1.365v and ram @ 4266mhz cl17 I passed 8 hours of realbench, 8 hours of hci memtest, 8 hours of gsat, and 8 hours of aida64 cache test. With all that stable I went to start up my pc this morning and it blue screened while booting into windows. So i decided to run occt large dat set which i had not yet tried and it found an error within 5 minutes and it continued to find errors till i upped vcore from 1.365 to 1.385 and now was able to complete a 1 hour run. Do u guys think that blue screen was do to unstable cpu OC or could it be something else?


Do you have hwinfo running when you have done those tests? It could be some WHEA errors that pop up. I am keying in on 4.9 no avx offset at 1.34v right now since anything lower triggers whea errors in hwinfo using RB 2.56.


----------



## Foxrun

I keep getting errors instantly on my setup with 4.9 no avx at 1.35v with occt small data set. The issue is that it detects the error within a second and stops the test without telling me whats wrong. Do I have to look in a certain spot for the error dialog?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Do you have hwinfo running when you have done those tests? It could be some WHEA errors that pop up. I am keying in on 4.9 no avx offset at 1.34v right now since anything lower triggers whea errors in hwinfo using RB 2.56.


of course. Never any whea errors.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Have you guys tried Microcode 80?


I thought bout it but if ur stuffs working fine why change it. I tried to find why excly is.microcode 80 but couldn't find patch notes.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> Ok,I`m done with all these testing
> final result is 4.9 g/avx/fma3 stable
> last prime fma3 custom run done-
> quite disappointing,or maybe realistic result,
> although ram oc was really fun on this platform:
> linx gflops went up and the aida benchmark
> shows also a nice gain in performance.
> As for now i have to say these chips can handle a lot of pain...
> at least short term;will report if the chip degrades.
> 
> 
> 
> btw,these last tests were done on bios 1.4


Have you achieved better overclocking results with bios 1.4 than with 1.3? The ram compatibility was said to improve. Any difference on performance now that you have the CPU microcode patch?


----------



## Foxrun

Ah the hell with it. Im returning it to Microcenter for an exchange. The damn thing cant hold stock under small data sets with OCCT. Wish me luck in the lottery!


----------



## plutosaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> of course. Never any whea errors.


Hello, I'm kind of a newbie but on the subject of WHEA errors, I have been looking at my Kernel-WHEA line in Event Viewer, and there are 0 "Errors", but there are 40 "Operational - Information ID 5" with the description:

WHEA successfully initialized.
4 error sources are active
Error record format version is 10.

Do you know what this means?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Ah the hell with it. Im returning it to Microcenter for an exchange. The damn thing cant hold stock under small data sets with OCCT. Wish me luck in the lottery!


Post back how it turns out.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Run Small Data Set. You won't be able to handle it because of temps, also CPU is not fully stable unless you can do that. My 8700k could render a movie with handbreak h264 and play PUBG @ 5Ghz with 1.3volts but fail small data test seconds/ mins in and crash in Far Cry 3 after 5-10 mins. I need 1.375v @ under 92c or I get an error, however i've only tested for 40mins but passed. I keep it at 4.9Ghz @ 1.31v because of temps otherwise 5Ghz @ 1.375 will touch 90c+ just gaming with H115i v2


How long do you think is adequate for an indication of stability with OCCT small data set? Is 30 min enough? I'm not thrilled with pumping 180W through Chelsea for an hour, especially after learning that it's current that kills CPU's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lestat2212*
> 
> Hi all!!! (8700k) I am stable at 5.2 cache 4.7 AVX 2 at 1.40v adaptive... i need to rise cache frequency??? or is useless???


You won't be able to do more than 48x Uncore with Dynamic / Adapative, many of us here have learned that through trial and error. On my board, Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7, I set it to 50 and the most it will do is 48 when I was running Dynamic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> yeah,this will probably degrade the cpu if playing too long with it.
> on the other hand you`ll get results within minutes.


How long is an adequate test on Small Data Test?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Are people really comfortable with 1.400V..?
> 
> I'm running 5 ghz at 1.216-1.232V and I feel like that is super sweet, but I can run 5.3 at under 1.400V for 24/7 operation, just not comfortable with the voltage.


Some here are running 1.45v, such as DJ Stealth and a few others who like to live dangerously. Some claim to have been running 1.425v or so with Sky Lake and Kaby Lake processors up until upgrading to Coffee Lake, so 1-2 years respectively? Apparently, Intel states that 1.52v is the limit, but this is extremely controversial. Personally I wouldn't run more than 1.4v 24/7, 1.415-1.42 at the very most. What we don't know, with exception of those who have actually taken a digitial multimeter to the voltage reporting points on their motherboard, is what the ACTUAL voltage is after Extreme LLC is factored in. People thinking they are only at 1.4v or, heaven forbid, 1.45v with anything greater than "High" LLC (not Very High, Turbo, Extreme, Insane, or Deathwish) are probably 35 to 50mv higher than that in actuality:

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/

I'm currently at 1.331v with Extreme LLC, I'm probably closer to 1.375v in actuality with LLC factored in.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Is it possible a 5.2Ghz no AVX test to require more vcore than a 5.15Ghz Avx test? I passed 10 loops of x264 stability test and an hour of RB 2.56 at 5.15Ghz-1.36v, no problems, or whea errors! After, i tried 5.2Ghz with prime95, no AVX, and it requires 1.37v for 45min (running it atm), crashed with 1.36v within 25min.
> 
> Btw, i run these tests with fixed vcore, when i tried with adaptive p95 no avx chashes even with 1.39v.


AVX is going to tax your system more and root out instability better, but if youre asking this question to avoid testing 5.2 no AVX the only surefire way to find out is to actually do the test. But yeah, current is probably not good for your CPU, I'm in the same boat.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> If the vcore is shown properly, then you don't need to change the IA AC DC loadline setting. If you find that setting, you can try setting is to the lowest non-zero value (1 or 0.01), and then check VERY CAREFULLY the load temps and power draw to see if it changes from the auto setting. If it doesn't, then good. It means that this setting is being IGNORED when using static override voltages. Usually this setting makes the VID request the vcore, when using 'adaptive' voltage/Auto.
> 
> There are some motherboards which will boost the vcore higher than what you try to set it to, based on the IA AC DC loadline setting, which has a reference value of 2.10 mOhms (either 21 or 210 in your bios, depending on what units it uses, e.g. if its mOhms divided by 100, then 210=2.10 mOhms, if its divided by 10, it's 21). The voltage in this case is boosted at load, because the IA Setting boosts the VID based on current (courtesy of [email protected] telling me this), then vdroop is applied to that afterwards, so for example, 1.75v override + 2.10 mOhms (if this is not being ignored) winds up becoming 1.31v (might be shown as 1.31 VID). On MSI laptops, and on at least some 7700K desktop boards, that's what winds up happening, so you have to set this setting to 0.01 (or 1), to have the vcore not become VID not boosted, *IF* the vcore isn't ignoring the VID setting. Again the key is to check the power draw and wattage to know for sure.
> 
> Example from a 7820HK BGA turdbook:
> Intel reference value for IA AC DC Loadline seems to be 1.80 mOhms on 7700K/Kaby lake.
> So the default Auto setting uses 1.80 mOhms.
> 
> If vcore is boosted by target VID based on the IA AC DC setting, then for example:
> 1.175v static override voltage in Bios + AC DC Loadline=Auto (or = 180 manual) = 1.31v at load !!!!! (before vdroop).
> I confirmed this by setting voltage directly to 1.31v, and setting IA AC DC loadline to 1 (lowest possible value), to stop any VID boosting, and the power draw and temps with 1.175v + IA AC DC Loadline=Auto (or 180), were identical to 1.31v + IA AC DC loadline=1.
> 
> This seems to be a VERY poor man's way of a default Loadline Calibration (LLC) that is completely absent from these laptops, because there is still vdroop anyway (and most of these laptops do not have a vcore sensor at all, but desktop users would be able to see this).
> 
> This is a huge kick in the teeth for people without unlocked Bioses whose voltages are affected by this.
> 
> No idea if the Clevo 8700K setups function this same way with static voltages or not.
> tl;dr: unless you're using adaptive voltages, set this to 1/0.01 if you have access to it.


EXCELLENT information Falkentyne! I will check my current and voltage, I DO have this setting with my board, and I will see if things change by setting IA AC DC Loadline to lowest value.

Did Clevo release a desktop 8700k laptop?

+1 Rep!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> Ok,I`m done with all these testing
> final result is 4.9 g/avx/fma3 stable
> last prime fma3 custom run done-
> quite disappointing,or maybe realistic result,
> although ram oc was really fun on this platform:
> linx gflops went up and the aida benchmark
> shows also a nice gain in performance.
> As for now i have to say these chips can handle a lot of pain...
> at least short term;will report if the chip degrades.
> 
> 
> 
> btw,these last tests were done on bios 1.4


Awesome memory overclocking skills man, and repped for helping me with trying to overclock mine!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> So with my core clocks @ 5.1ghz no avx offset, cache @ 4.8ghz with vcore @ 1.365v and ram @ 4266mhz cl17 I passed 8 hours of realbench, 8 hours of hci memtest, 8 hours of gsat, and 8 hours of aida64 cache test. With all that stable I went to start up my pc this morning and it blue screened while booting into windows. So i decided to run occt large dat set which i had not yet tried and it found an error within 5 minutes and it continued to find errors till i upped vcore from 1.365 to 1.385 and now was able to complete a 1 hour run. Do u guys think that blue screen was do to unstable cpu OC or could it be something else?


I think it's the memory.

Let me elaborate. I was, or so I thought, 99% stable with 1.386-1.397v, Dynamic, High LLC, and then I dabbled with overclocking the memory, I have G-Skill Trident RGB:

DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
Timing 16-18-18-38
CAS Latency 16
Voltage 1.35V

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476

With Hynix memory (I only bought this because it was on sale for $175 during Black Friday, regularly priced at $250, otherwise I would've picked up much faster memory, preferably with Samsung chips), and I tried upping the freq. to 3600 MHz, which it refused to do, but it would do 3466, and with XMP it loosened the timings, but still yielded better results in Aida64 than at 3200 MHz with tighter timings. So I ran it like this for a few weeks, getting a blue screen once every other day and then, just recently, it basically threw a fit and I was getting blue screens much more frequently, like 20 min into a game of XCOM 2 or Forza 7 etc. In the process of multiple back-to-back blue-screens, to which increasing VCORE and LLC seemed to have little effect (I even set DRAM Voltage and DRAM Training Voltate to 1.4v and VCCIO to 1.15v) and it was still doing this I had a suspicion that the instability was not the CPU but the memory and I reverted to 3200 MHz, and it was still unstable. The computer was refusing to boot! What worked at last was loading an overclocking profile I had created very early on before touching the memory. Failing that I was going to clear CMOS.

Anyhow, apparently with memory things can seem stable and then out of the blue your computer will exhibit a lot of instability.

My bet is that it's your memory. I would try reverting the memory overclock or running Memtest86 from a USB to rule that out.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Have you achieved better overclocking results with bios 1.4 than with 1.3? The ram compatibility was said to improve. Any difference on performance now that you have the CPU microcode patch?


no issues so far,i`d say benchmarkresults
within the measurement tolerance-although my os
is not patched yet.Give it a try,you can always downgrade to 1.3.
concerning your cache ratio problem,mine is set to max: 46 and min:auto
all c-states enabled;ring to core ratio offset:disabled


----------



## clock12

hi Mooncheese,

small data set test on Occt is very responsive.
if youre far too low on v -core you`ll get errors within seconds.
Ì`d say 30 minutes and you should be fine.
btw,don`t give up on your ram;can`t imagine that your
ram oc was the problem for the latest instabilities,as it was memtest stable..
but you never know-good luck!


----------



## themule08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> So have OC to 4.8 in bios.. will hit 4.8 at max but then run at 4.6ghz when doing all tests won't go higher..
> 
> What is the cause of this? it is very stable ran hour of aida64 and OCCT


Anyone able to give some input in here? I upped the voltage and it is actually running at 4.5ghz now..

When you set a 4.8ghz OC and run tests does it show 4.8ghz all the time or only on max then goes down?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> How long do you think is adequate for an indication of stability with OCCT small data set? Is 30 min enough? I'm not thrilled with pumping 180W through Chelsea for an hour, especially after learning that it's current that kills CPU's.
> You won't be able to do more than 48x Uncore with Dynamic / Adapative, many of us here have learned that through trial and error. On my board, Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7, I set it to 50 and the most it will do is 48 when I was running Dynamic.
> How long is an adequate test on Small Data Test?
> Some here are running 1.45v, such as DJ Stealth and a few others who like to live dangerously. Some claim to have been running 1.425v or so with Sky Lake and Kaby Lake processors up until upgrading to Coffee Lake, so 1-2 years respectively? Apparently, Intel states that 1.52v is the limit, but this is extremely controversial. Personally I wouldn't run more than 1.4v 24/7, 1.415-1.42 at the very most. What we don't know, with exception of those who have actually taken a digitial multimeter to the voltage reporting points on their motherboard, is what the ACTUAL voltage is after Extreme LLC is factored in. People thinking they are only at 1.4v or, heaven forbid, 1.45v with anything greater than "High" LLC (not Very High, Turbo, Extreme, Insane, or Deathwish) are probably 35 to 50mv higher than that in actuality:
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/
> 
> I'm currently at 1.331v with Extreme LLC, I'm probably closer to 1.375v in actuality with LLC factored in.
> AVX is going to tax your system more and root out instability better, but if youre asking this question to avoid testing 5.2 no AVX the only surefire way to find out is to actually do the test. But yeah, current is probably not good for your CPU, I'm in the same boat.
> EXCELLENT information Falkentyne! I will check my current and voltage, I DO have this setting with my board, and I will see if things change by setting IA AC DC Loadline to lowest value.
> 
> Did Clevo release a desktop 8700k laptop?
> 
> +1 Rep!
> Awesome memory overclocking skills man, and repped for helping me with trying to overclock mine!
> I think it's the memory.
> 
> Let me elaborate. I was, or so I thought, 99% stable with 1.386-1.397v, Dynamic, High LLC, and then I dabbled with overclocking the memory, I have G-Skill Trident RGB:
> 
> DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600)
> Timing 16-18-18-38
> CAS Latency 16
> Voltage 1.35V
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232476
> 
> With Hynix memory (I only bought this because it was on sale for $175 during Black Friday, regularly priced at $250, otherwise I would've picked up much faster memory, preferably with Samsung chips), and I tried upping the freq. to 3600 MHz, which it refused to do, but it would do 3466, and with XMP it loosened the timings, but still yielded better results in Aida64 than at 3200 MHz with tighter timings. So I ran it like this for a few weeks, getting a blue screen once every other day and then, just recently, it basically threw a fit and I was getting blue screens much more frequently, like 20 min into a game of XCOM 2 or Forza 7 etc. In the process of multiple back-to-back blue-screens, to which increasing VCORE and LLC seemed to have little effect (I even set DRAM Voltage and DRAM Training Voltate to 1.4v and VCCIO to 1.15v) and it was still doing this I had a suspicion that the instability was not the CPU but the memory and I reverted to 3200 MHz, and it was still unstable. The computer was refusing to boot! What worked at last was loading an overclocking profile I had created very early on before touching the memory. Failing that I was going to clear CMOS.
> 
> Anyhow, apparently with memory things can seem stable and then out of the blue your computer will exhibit a lot of instability.
> 
> My bet is that it's your memory. I would try reverting the memory overclock or running Memtest86 from a USB to rule that out.


dont think its ram cuz i passed 8 hours of memtest and 8 hours of gsat. Both programs test ram heavily


----------



## clock12

@Foxrun:

yes,sometimes strange behaviour on Occt,have to push the start button 3 or 4 times -lol

maybe it isn`t optimized for coffeelake yet-before sending back cpu you should run a custom prime avx

small FFT`s .


----------



## ti20n

Update: after being 5GHz Prime v26.6 48Hour (!!) stable at 1.28V across many FFT sizes, I decided to try OCCT. Large Data Set fails within a couple minutes unless I crank up to 1.32V.

Learning: try many *different* stress tests before trying to get 24Hour+ stable in any one of them. Wasted a bunch of time. Also: OCCT is my go-to from now on.


----------



## Dragonsyph

I'm at work, can any one tell me the difference between small and large data set on OCCT? I thought it was just amount of ram used?

And is it worth it to overclock ram past 3200 c14?


----------



## themule08

Update:

ASrock Taichi board.. was running bios 1.1 (could not hit 5ghz at all)

bios 1.1 best I could do was:
4.8ghz @ 1.385

Updated bios to 1.4
4.8ghz @ 1.335
5.1ghz @ 1.4 (but running at 5ghz)

Temps are still the same mid 60s to high 70s..

Letting OCCT run for an hour and will check hwinfo for errors after


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> Update:
> 
> ASrock Taichi board.. was running bios 1.1 (could not hit 5ghz at all)
> 
> bios 1.1 best I could do was:
> 4.8ghz @ 1.385
> 
> Updated bios to 1.4
> 4.8ghz @ 1.335
> 5.1ghz @ 1.4 (but running at 5ghz)
> 
> Temps are still the same mid 60s to high 70s..
> 
> Letting OCCT run for an hour and will check hwinfo for errors after


Pretty sure occt uses hwinfo for all of its readings and if it got an error would stop. Could.be.wrong


----------



## themule08

UPd
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Pretty sure occt uses hwinfo for all of its readings and if it got an error would stop. Could.be.wrong


pulled an error on core 0.. hwinfo did not pick up the error..

going to run realbench instead..


----------



## themule08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Update: after being 5GHz Prime v26.6 48Hour (!!) stable at 1.28V across many FFT sizes, I decided to try OCCT. Large Data Set fails within a couple minutes unless I crank up to 1.32V.
> 
> Learning: try many *different* stress tests before trying to get 24Hour+ stable in any one of them. Wasted a bunch of time. Also: OCCT is my go-to from now on.


Damn wish I could pull that voltage.. up to 1.4v to get 5ghz on mine and still reverting back to 4.9ghz most the time


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I'm testing 4.8 ghz at only 1.136V..

Do I actually get more FPS running at 5.2 or 5.0 compared to 4.8 or so?

System noise is the same on all settings, difference is only speed/voltage, temperatures and power usage.

I like to let my components have a healthy life, and then eventually just ramp it up to max 5.3/5.4 ghz if needed to later.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> Damn wish I could pull that voltage.. up to 1.4v to get 5ghz on mine and still reverting back to 4.9ghz most the time


Note that's with LLC6 (Asus), the second to highest anti-droop setting. (The highest setting actually increases voltage at load.)


----------



## themule08

still new to this overclocking maybe someone can explain this to me..

So I have my bios set to 5ghz at 1.385v { CPUz and OCCT shows 4.8ghz speed after a spike to 5ghz}

Thinking ok must be voltage is to low that the cpu is not able to actually perform that speed..

so..

Boost voltage to 1.4v still have 4.8ghz at 5ghz. (then boost to 5.1ghz and can get 4.9ghz.)

boost voltage to 1.41v at 5.2ghz (won't load)
- go to 5.1ghz and still get 4.9ghz..

AVX is set to 2

I just do not get why the bios is different from actual usage, and boosting vcore does nothing to increase speed... and voltage is fixed and correct in cpuz and OCCt..

Water temp is under 30degrees and CPU temps even at 1.41v are still in 70s..

Anyone able to help would be great!


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I'm at work, can any one tell me the difference between small and large data set on OCCT? I thought it was just amount of ram used?
> 
> And is it worth it to overclock ram past 3200 c14?


From OCCT website "It is the size of the data set OCCT will use during testing.

Small uses a very small (duh) set, which will use only a small portion of ram, and calculations will mostly take place in the CPU Cache. It will generate the most heat, but as it tends to only test the CPU, is overall a tad less efficient at detecting errors

Large uses a much larger data set, and will test thus the CPU, RAM, and/or chipset. It is thought to be the most efficient all-around mode to detect errors

Medium, as its name states, stands in between"
".If you didn't read the "General > OCCT does not detect an error" entry, here is a summary : having an error is a trustworthy diagnostic, not having one is always a probability. The longer the test the better. Personally, i consider a test of one hour to be the minimum. I usually use a 3-hours long test to confirm it. You'll find people using longer, they may be right, i'm not the authority on that part. It's up to everyone. I don't think that testing below one hour is enough".


----------



## gammagoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> still new to this overclocking maybe someone can explain this to me..
> 
> So I have my bios set to 5ghz at 1.385v { CPUz and OCCT shows 4.8ghz speed after a spike to 5ghz}
> 
> Thinking ok must be voltage is to low that the cpu is not able to actually perform that speed..
> 
> so..
> 
> Boost voltage to 1.4v still have 4.8ghz at 5ghz. (then boost to 5.1ghz and can get 4.9ghz.)
> 
> boost voltage to 1.41v at 5.2ghz (won't load)
> - go to 5.1ghz and still get 4.9ghz..
> 
> AVX is set to 2
> 
> I just do not get why the bios is different from actual usage, and boosting vcore does nothing to increase speed... and voltage is fixed and correct in cpuz and OCCt..
> 
> Water temp is under 30degrees and CPU temps even at 1.41v are still in 70s..
> 
> Anyone able to help would be great!


AVX is set to 2, so when AVX instructions are present it will drop two multipliers. OCCT uses AVX.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Did Clevo release a desktop 8700k laptop?


Clevo has the P870 TM-G in single and SLI variations (1070 and 1080 or maybe just 1080, not sure), with 3 fans and a slot for a fourth fan, and 8700K processor.
I think you mean "Desktop replacement".
And it's a great and fast system, but it will throttle if you push it past a certain power draw, unless you get a "Prema" Bios, from a prema partner shop like HIDEvolution, which lets you draw as much power as you can.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Ok thanks for the info. To many things block2d at work


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I'm testing 4.8 ghz at only 1.136V..
> 
> Do I actually get more FPS running at 5.2 or 5.0 compared to 4.8 or so?
> 
> System noise is the same on all settings, difference is only speed/voltage, temperatures and power usage.
> 
> I like to let my components have a healthy life, and then eventually just ramp it up to max 5.3/5.4 ghz if needed to later.


You will always get MORE FPS, unless you are so completely GPU limited that you would lose 0% by running at 4 ghz or something.
How much more? FPS scales linearly if you are NOT GPU or shader limited in any way, so if +100 mhz gave you 5 FPS total, then +500 mhz would give you +25 fps. But obviously, going from 25 fps to 50 fps is a MUCH larger increase, than going from 200 FPS to 225 FPS. In the same eway, going from 4 ghz to 4.5 ghz is a bigger overall system "increase" than going from 5 ghz to 5.5 ghz. Diminishing returns when going linearly. You need to scale by % increases if you want to keep the same relative boost.

So basically, 5.2 ghz for the Epeen. 4.8 ghz for lower temps and preserving your processor's longevity. Unless you're playing one of those CPU hog games that bring a CPU down to its knees...


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> still new to this overclocking maybe someone can explain this to me..
> 
> So I have my bios set to 5ghz at 1.385v { CPUz and OCCT shows 4.8ghz speed after a spike to 5ghz}
> 
> Thinking ok must be voltage is to low that the cpu is not able to actually perform that speed..
> 
> so..
> 
> Boost voltage to 1.4v still have 4.8ghz at 5ghz. (then boost to 5.1ghz and can get 4.9ghz.)
> 
> boost voltage to 1.41v at 5.2ghz (won't load)
> - go to 5.1ghz and still get 4.9ghz..
> 
> AVX is set to 2
> 
> I just do not get why the bios is different from actual usage, and boosting vcore does nothing to increase speed... and voltage is fixed and correct in cpuz and OCCt..
> 
> Water temp is under 30degrees and CPU temps even at 1.41v are still in 70s..
> 
> Anyone able to help would be great!


Anything that uses avx will use you avx clock speed. So if ur 5ghz with avx offset of 2 then your avx clock speed is 4.8ghz. So you will be at 4.8ghz any time you use avx. Try going back to your regular voltage and set avx offset to 0 for a 5ghz clock speed, if.not stable then start raising vcore.


----------



## Mooncheese

1 Hour of OCCT Small Data Set complete!!!!

1.331v (Extreme LLC) dipping down to 1.320v on occasion, 50-55C avg (VRM 38-39C), 120-135W, 1.133v VCCIO, VCCSA doing whatever the hell it pleases (still haven't found this particular entry in my BIOS, at least it's not titled VCCSA there), zero errors and zero WHEA errors in the past 20 hours as indicated at the bottom of Hwinfo64, where it has been mining Cryptonight non-stop all relevant data follows:

61 Min Mark



CPU Temp Avg.


400 H/s on Cryptonight, immediately following OCCT bench, indicating wattage and temperature indicative of sustained mining. Increasing my hashrate from ~200 to ~400 H/s has increased my ROI from $1 to $2 a day and aside from the newfound stability with significantly less voltage than Dynamic / Adaptive (1.331v stable, whereas even with 1.397v Dynamic it wasn't stable) is probably the primary reason I've switched to static voltage. It's going to be doing 5.1 Ghz on Cryptonight anyhow, so it's actually better that I run static as I can use way less voltage.



I used the opportunity while benching to get my afternoon workout in, I feel WAY better after working out. I super-setted 3 sets of Turkish Getups, Fire Hydrants, Push-Ups, 30 second Planks, and flutter kicks. I was giving Chelsea moral support at the very end around the 50 min mark, telling her that she is STRONG AND SUPREME LIKE RUSSIA!

She didn't disappoint!

I used 22.5 lb dumbells for the Turkish Getups, if youre mostly sedentary, man get that workout in! When I was younger I would do it just to stay in shape mostly, but now, pushing 40, if I don't exercise I completely fall apart.






At this point, having some confidence that I'm about 99.9999% stable here, I am tempted to try for 5.2 GHz with no AVX offset at 1.4v, failing that, 5.2 GHz -1 AVX offset, and keep that OC on hotkey through Gigabyte's Software for the occasional title that still exhibits some kind of CPU bottleneck and the 1.331v for 24/7 use. I have the thermal overhead for it. What do you guys think?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Run Small Data Set. You won't be able to handle it because of temps, also CPU is not fully stable unless you can do that. My 8700k could render a movie with handbreak h264 and play PUBG @ 5Ghz with 1.3volts but fail small data test seconds/ mins in and crash in Far Cry 3 after 5-10 mins. I need 1.375v @ under 92c or I get an error, however i've only tested for 40mins but passed. I keep it at 4.9Ghz @ 1.31v because of temps otherwise 5Ghz @ 1.375 will touch 90c+ just gaming with H115i v2
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you think is adequate for an indication of stability with OCCT small data set? Is 30 min enough? I'm not thrilled with pumping 180W through Chelsea for an hour, especially after learning that it's current that kills CPU's.
Click to expand...

You just can't make a blanket statement about current. There needs to be voltage and current, there can be no current without voltage for the processor to work.

Voltage is the potential gradient or call it electromotive force and Current is a flow of electrical charge carriers.

When not utilizing the transistors 100% like playing games there is the same amount of Voltage (electromotive force) through the transistors, the difference from OCCT to gaming is the transistors are not being utilized as much in the same amount of time in gaming.

OCCT FMA3 cycles the transistors 80% more frequently in the same amount of time compared to gaming. There is no extra load on the transistors just usage.

This is a very simplified example OCCT verses Gaming usage transistor cycles and watts in the same amount of time.

OCCT - GHz speed transistors cycling, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off = 99 watts.

Gaming GHz speed transistors cycling, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 55 watts.

So you can see from the example above OCCT cycles the transistors more often then Gaming using more watts with no increased load on the transistors, however more utilization.

So 8 hours of gaming is about equal to 4 hours of OCCT with the temperatures in check.

Intel's specification for maximum Voltage and Current is 1.52V with 138A = 209.7 maximum watts for a hex core, if you don't exceed the Intel specifications and keep temps in check the processor will have a long life.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Ah the hell with it. Im returning it to Microcenter for an exchange. The damn thing cant hold stock under small data sets with OCCT. Wish me luck in the lottery!


Hopefully you get a golden sample! Yeah it sounds like something is wrong if it wont even do OCCT at factory settings, unless it's Large Data Set and it's your RAM that's the problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I'm testing 4.8 ghz at only 1.136V..
> 
> Do I actually get more FPS running at 5.2 or 5.0 compared to 4.8 or so?
> 
> System noise is the same on all settings, difference is only speed/voltage, temperatures and power usage.
> 
> I like to let my components have a healthy life, and then eventually just ramp it up to max 5.3/5.4 ghz if needed to later.


OH YEAH. Let me give you an idea, so when I was running Dynamic / Adaptive, there were a few times where I forgot to switch Power Plan's and ran Firestrike at 3.6 GHz, and it still pulled 16k CPU. My other PC that I just upgraded from, with an i7 4930k does 16k CPU at 4.5 GHz w/ 1.375v. I literally couldn't overclock it beyond this without exceeding 1.4v. So it's probably fair to say that 8700k @ 3.6 GHz (3.7 GHz -1 AVX)~ +/- 4930k @ 4.5 GHz. Ok now that we have that out of the way, let's talk about CPU bottlenecks and performance. In GTA 5 in 3D Vision, looking out over Los Santos from Franklin's balcony at 2560x1440 with all settings maxed out except the extended slider settings I was at 30 FPS with the 4930k and 50% GPU utilization or so with the 1080 Ti @ 2025 MHz. With the 8700k @ 5.1 GHz -1 AVX the fps here was 52. I don't play this title in 3D, but I did want to see if it was playable now with the 8700k as the 3D Vision is actually really good here, alas it's still not ready for prime time because of the 3 Core bug. The same title in 2D, now that we've established that an i7 8700k @ 3.6 GHz is roughly the equivalent of the i7 4930k @ 4.5 GHz I intentionally did some testing where I set the power plan to Balanced, and 3.6 GHz, and driving around on a very CPU intensive area of the city, the main blvd where the Emmy and Golden Globe awards take place in reality, the FPS was ~105 here, alt+tabbing out and switching to High Performance and 5.1 GHz and it's now 140 FPS here. So the 35% increase in frequency between 3.7 GHz and 5.0 GHz actually scales exactly performance wise in games, taking the FPS here from 105 to 140. This is only relevant if the title in question exhibits a CPU bottleneck, and for me, that would be about 45% of my titles in reality. It's still enough to warrant an overclock, or upgrading from an older processor to Coffee Lake in general, hence the reason I'm here, because although I had a 1080 Ti, I was seeing a CPU bottleneck EVERYWHERE, in titles that you wouldn't even think should exhibit one, like Dragon Age: Inquisition (2D) or XCOM 2 in 3D Vision.

The difference between 4.7 and 5.1 GHz won't be as noticeable as 3.7 to 5.1 but there will be a difference, maybe 7%? It really depends on the title youre playing. Large fights in Planetside 2? You want the most core speed you can get. But for most games, and at lower resolutions, you might not see any benefit in wringing every last MHz out of your proc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Clevo has the P870 TM-G in single and SLI variations (1070 and 1080 or maybe just 1080, not sure), with 3 fans and a slot for a fourth fan, and 8700K processor.
> I think you mean "Desktop replacement".
> And it's a great and fast system, but it will throttle if you push it past a certain power draw, unless you get a "Prema" Bios, from a prema partner shop like HIDEvolution, which lets you draw as much power as you can.


Wow, ok last I heard was that desktop 8700k wasn't going to laptops, that's very impressive. Yeah I'm familiar with Prema, I am running his vbios on the 980M I shoehorned into my Alienware M18x R2 from 2012 where the upgrade path stopped at 780M SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> From OCCT website "It is the size of the data set OCCT will use during testing.
> 
> Small uses a very small (duh) set, which will use only a small portion of ram, and calculations will mostly take place in the CPU Cache. It will generate the most heat, but as it tends to only test the CPU, is overall a tad less efficient at detecting errors
> 
> Large uses a much larger data set, and will test thus the CPU, RAM, and/or chipset. It is thought to be the most efficient all-around mode to detect errors
> 
> Medium, as its name states, stands in between"
> ".If you didn't read the "General > OCCT does not detect an error" entry, here is a summary : having an error is a trustworthy diagnostic, not having one is always a probability. The longer the test the better. Personally, i consider a test of one hour to be the minimum. I usually use a 3-hours long test to confirm it. You'll find people using longer, they may be right, i'm not the authority on that part. It's up to everyone. I don't think that testing below one hour is enough".


Hmmm, well it's Small Data Set stable, should I also run Large Data Set for an hour or?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You just can't make a blanket statement about current. There needs to be voltage and current, there can be no current without voltage for the processor to work.
> 
> Voltage is the potential gradient or call it electromotive force and Current is a flow of electrical charge carriers.
> 
> When not utilizing the transistors 100% like playing games there is the same amount of Voltage (electromotive force) through the transistors, the difference from OCCT to gaming is the transistors are not being utilized as much in the same amount of time in gaming.
> 
> OCCT FMA3 cycles the transistors 80% more frequently in the same amount of time compared to gaming. There is no extra load on the transistors just usage.
> 
> This is a very simplified example OCCT verses Gaming usage transistor cycles and watts in the same amount of time.
> 
> OCCT - GHz speed transistors cycling, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off = 99 watts.
> 
> Gaming GHz speed transistors cycling, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 55 watts.
> 
> So you can see from the example above OCCT cycles the transistors more often then Gaming using more watts with no increased load on the transistors, however more utilization.
> 
> So 8 hours of gaming is about equal to 4 hours of OCCT with the temperatures in check.
> 
> Intel's specification for maximum Voltage and Current is 1.52V with 138A = 209.7 maximum watts for a hex core, if you don't exceed the Intel specifications and keep temps in check the processor will have a long life.


Yes excellent explanation as to how current courses through microtransistors! What do you think is safe for long-term 24/7 use? Oh and I don't know if you missed it but I'm OCCT Small Data Set stable (post above)!


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You just can't make a blanket statement about current. There needs to be voltage and current, there can be no current without voltage for the processor to work.
> 
> Voltage is the potential gradient or call it electromotive force and Current is a flow of electrical charge carriers.
> 
> When not utilizing the transistors 100% like playing games there is the same amount of Voltage (electromotive force) through the transistors, the difference from OCCT to gaming is the transistors are not being utilized as much in the same amount of time in gaming.
> 
> OCCT FMA3 cycles the transistors 80% more frequently in the same amount of time compared to gaming. There is no extra load on the transistors just usage.
> 
> This is a very simplified example OCCT verses Gaming usage transistor cycles and watts in the same amount of time.
> 
> OCCT - GHz speed transistors cycling, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off = 99 watts.
> 
> Gaming GHz speed transistors cycling, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 55 watts.
> 
> So you can see from the example above OCCT cycles the transistors more often then Gaming using more watts with no increased load on the transistors, however more utilization.
> 
> So 8 hours of gaming is about equal to 4 hours of OCCT with the temperatures in check.
> 
> Intel's specification for maximum Voltage and Current is 1.52V with 138A = 209.7 maximum watts for a hex core, if you don't exceed the Intel specifications and keep temps in check the processor will have a long life.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes excellent explanation as to how current courses through microtransistors! What do you think is safe for long-term 24/7 use? Oh and I don't know if you missed it but I'm OCCT Small Data Set stable (post above)!
Click to expand...

Well now you now the current courses through the transistors with OCCT and gaming the same amount every time the transistors are switched on.









For 3 years 24/7 of life, maximum of 200 watts for a Hex core and 150 watts for a quad core with the temperatures in Check.

I use 178 wattts 24 hours.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Well now you now the current courses through the transistors with OCCT and gaming the same amount every time the transistors are switched on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 3 years 24/7 of life, maximum of 200 watts for a Hex core and 150 watts for a quad core with the temperatures in Check.
> 
> I use 178 wattts 24 hours.


What is so demanding that youre using 178W 24/7? How much voltage do you feel is safe for 24/7? I'm tempted to try for more, feeling mostly stable here at 5.1 GHz -1 AVX w/ 1.331v.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Got a new high score for my self in CB.

What test should I use for my memory at 4000mhz 19 19 19 38?

CB at 5300mhz 5000mhz cache with memory at 4000mhz c19.


----------



## Foxrun

Well the new one is better but I definitely did not hit the lottery as some have in this thread. Finished a 3 hour run of medium on OCCT at 5GHz no avx offset with 1.405 and no whea errors. But then 3 minutes into small data OCCT I had WHEA error in hwinfo. So now I'm 5min into small data with 1.41v which makes me want to exchange it but I feel that can quickly turn into a vicious cycle.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Well now you now the current courses through the transistors with OCCT and gaming the same amount every time the transistors are switched on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For 3 years 24/7 of life, maximum of 200 watts for a Hex core and 150 watts for a quad core with the temperatures in Check.
> 
> I use 178 wattts 24 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> What is so demanding that youre using 178W 24/7? How much voltage do you feel is safe for 24/7? I'm tempted to try for more, feeling mostly stable here at 5.1 GHz -1 AVX w/ 1.331v.
Click to expand...

I don't have anything running 24/7. I Prime 95 FMA3 for 24 hours once a week at 178 watts. Maximum voltage 24/7 I feel safe with is 1.437V core at 178 watts maximum measured with kill A watt.


----------



## brandonr117

Hey all, new here
Just finished a build 2 days of an 8700k on a ASRock Fatality mobo
At first I got 5ghz at 1.32v, but the next day computer froze up, so I had to change it I got close to 1.4v so I dialed it down to 4.8ghz.
I believe I hit the right spot at 1.34v at 4.8ghz on all cores.
Temp wise this is the best for me.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Well the new one is better but I definitely did not hit the lottery as some have in this thread. Finished a 3 hour run of medium on OCCT at 5GHz no avx offset with 1.405 and no whea errors. But then 3 minutes into small data OCCT I had WHEA error in hwinfo. So now I'm 5min into small data with 1.41v which makes me want to exchange it but I feel that can quickly turn into a vicious cycle.


What are your temperatures?

I DON'T have a golden sample. In fact Silicon Lottery themselves binned my chip at 5.1 GHz, -2 AVX, 1.412v, presumably with an AS Rock Tai Chi which is on their QVL but who knows what they were doing for cooling. Gibabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7's 10 Phase MOSFET (vastly superior MOSFET and board to Tai Chi in my opinion) which doesn't exceed 38-39C is probably why I'm doing much more than that as it's highly unlikely SL was using a monoblock for their binning process. They probably just used a big air cooler for the purpose of simplicity and the fact that most users are using a large air cooler or 240mm AIO, both comparable in terms of thermal performance and they are far better off binning a chip conservatively than binning chips aggressively with cooling that a fraction of PC owners actually have as they would end up with a lot of unsatisfied customers up in arms and they risk losing credibility.

My point is, I DON'T have a golden sample and I am stable at 1.331v because I have INSANELY GOOD TEMPS. I stand behind what I said earlier 100%. ProcessorA that operates between 70-90C is NOT going to get away with what Processor B can at 50-70C. Something along the lines of 200 MHz or 50mv of voltage, i.e. processor A will need 1.4v for 5.0 GHz at 70-90C and processor B can do that with 1.34v (or less) at 50-70C OR processor B can probably do another 100-200 (or more) MHz at 1.4v.

Here, check the temps, I took snapshots all along the way during my OCCT Small Data Set run:



http://imgur.com/OY028


Post Script:

I noticed we have the same motherboard.

What are your settings exactly, what guide did you refer to to OC?

How much LLC do you have?

Do you have VCCIO at 1.15v?

Is your memory overclocked or on XMP?

Two duds in a row is highly unlikely, the first probably wasn't a dud. If you aren't using Turbo or Extreme LLC that can be a source of instability. Try setting LLC to Extreme and VCCIO to 1.15. Also, you want to tighten the VRM screws on our motherboard if youre using the factory heatsink.

How hot is your VRM getting? Some owners of this board report temps 90-100C and sometimes tightening the screws affixing the VRM heat-sinks to the board help. They should be around 70C if making proper contact with the heatsinks.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonr117*
> 
> Hey all, new here
> Just finished a build 2 days of an 8700k on a ASRock Fatality mobo
> At first I got 5ghz at 1.32v, but the next day computer froze up, so I had to change it I got close to 1.4v so I dialed it down to 4.8ghz.
> I believe I hit the right spot at 1.34v at 4.8ghz on all cores.
> Temp wise this is the best for me.


Welcome Brandon! At least it's working and that's a good start! Delidding and further tweaking and you should be able to attain 5.0 GHz or more with that voltage.


----------



## Mooncheese

Duplicate.


----------



## themule08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Anything that uses avx will use you avx clock speed. So if ur 5ghz with avx offset of 2 then your avx clock speed is 4.8ghz. So you will be at 4.8ghz any time you use avx. Try going back to your regular voltage and set avx offset to 0 for a 5ghz clock speed, if.not stable then start raising vcore.


on my board I can not set 0.. 0 is auto.. asrock tiachi.


----------



## Clausewitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ilusve*
> 
> Hay I tryed overclocking my cpu but running prime95 i notice prime cpu speeds are quite different often, sometimes 3.9ghz sometimes 4.2ghz sometimes 4.8ghz etc etc. Is that normal as this is kinda all new to me so trying to figure it all out.
> 
> my motherboard is a MSI z370A-pro
> 
> These are my setting im using
> 
> OC Explore Mode: Expert
> CPU Ratio Apply Mode: All Core
> CPU Ratio: 48
> CPU Ratio Mode: Dynamic Mode
> Ring Ratio: 44
> EIST: Enabled
> Enhanced Turbo: Disabled
> Extreme Memory Profile (XMP): Enabled
> CPU Loadline Calibration: Mode 4
> Voltage: Adaptive
> CPU: Core Voltage: 1.245v
> CPU SA Voltage: 1.13v
> CPU IO Voltage: 1.08v
> CPU PLL OC Voltage: 1.15v
> 
> Im not wanting anything to big just 4.8ghz is enough for me
> 
> any ideas why the speeds are so different ?


VRM throttling on that board is likely the reason for the CPU clock drop.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone with a delidded 8700k mind running 10 mins of aida 64 extreme stress test, if you havent tried it before it gives you 30 days trial version. I must have a busted delid on my chip i got max temps of 86,84,88,89,87, 86 during the 10 min test. Whats odd is the temps will up and down drastically from one second to another with aida, core 2 will be 65c then bam 89c. No throttling occured and max power draw listed was 150w at the cpu package. If someone else could run it that could give me an idea of if i should contact silicon lottery for a relid.

BTW my vcore is 1.408 under load.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clausewitz*
> 
> VRM throttling on that board is likely the reason for the CPU clock drop.


This happens to me today with svid enabled with adaptive voltage, cpu was clocking around all over the place. Vrm is not the problem. Had no time to play around with it so went back to manual which then it sustain the feq I entered


----------



## Mooncheese

Here's 60 Min of OCCT Small Data Set with a little less voltage than last time, 1.320v, and LLC is on Turbo, not Extreme. VCCIO was set to Auto this time around and it's now doing 1.17v. I might switch this back to 1.15 in BIOS but from what I gather 1.4v is the theoretical upper limit for this value with my board according to the official OC guide.

I learned a few things in the past few hours.

1: Gigabyte's AppCenter "EasyTune" software has locked up my computer twice trying to change only the voltage to an increased amount. The effect was immediate. The second time around I double checked the auxiliary voltages to see if anything was way less than it should be and they were all where they should be or more. I've since disabled the services in Services.msc, one less process taking up resources. I would uninstall the software completely but I am constantly using RGB Fusion to turn off the RGB lighting and the fan speed control is of some use.

2: This board seems to not want to do anything more than 47x Uncore. At first I thought it was because I was running Dynamic / Adaptive voltage, but now it's still refusing to do more than 47x with static.

3: I can't seem to find a single 1080 Ti for sale at a reasonable price anywhere. They are all going for $1100. I take it it's the digital gold rush? Well to be honest I did want to add a second one to my rig because the returns are really good and I would be able to run SLI for the occasional demanding title that supports it, such as The Witcher 3 in 3D Vision at 2560x1440 and Rise of the Tomb Raider, also in 3D Vision. But damn, I can't seem to find one at all for MSRP. This is crazy.

Here's that 60 min run with 1.32v, down from 1.331v:


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Anyone with a delidded 8700k mind running 10 mins of aida 64 extreme stress test, if you havent tried it before it gives you 30 days trial version. I must have a busted delid on my chip i got max temps of 86,84,88,89,87, 86 during the 10 min test. Whats odd is the temps will up and down drastically from one second to another with aida, core 2 will be 65c then bam 89c. No throttling occured and max power draw listed was 150w at the cpu package. If someone else could run it that could give me an idea of if i should contact silicon lottery for a relid.
> 
> BTW my vcore is 1.408 under load.


Something may be wrong there, you should reapply liquid metal. Watch videos from gamers nexus on liquid metal and how he applies it and the amount he applies. I've learn a lot. Maybe it was a bad contact


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Something may be wrong there, you should reapply liquid metal. Watch videos from gamers nexus on liquid metal and how he applies it and the amount he applies. I've learn a lot. Maybe it was a bad contact


I had silicon lottery do it, it was cheaper than buying the liquid metal+tool etc.

I should probably just sell this pc given how much 1080ti's are going for right now, let someone else deal with it lol.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I had silicon lottery do it, it was cheaper than buying the liquid metal+tool etc.
> 
> I should probably just sell this pc given how much 1080ti's are going for right now, let someone else deal with it lol.


What's cpu cooler are you using?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> What's cpu cooler are you using?


Its in my sig, deepcool captain 240 ex rgb. I also tried my be quiet dark rock pro 3 and temps werent much lower.


----------



## Scotty99

Reason i asked if someone would run aida is that seems to get my cpu way hotter than anything else, prime 95 max temps are like 77c. Same with cpu-z built in stress test or basically any of the others, aida just works my chip like no other.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Its in my sig, deepcool captain 240 ex rgb. I also tried my be quiet dark rock pro 3 and temps werent much lower.


Sorry cannot see it as I'm on mobile. Maybe it was a bad cpu mount. You should redo it. I've had bad mounts that have unusually high temps (h100i with 4790k) I'm not too sure on where ur temps should be but Aida 64 does not push the cpu that hard compared to Occt small data set which I don't think u should touch ATM. Remount and report back.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrGreaseMonkkey*
> 
> Sorry cannot see it as I'm on mobile. Maybe it was a bad cpu mount. You should redo it. I've had bad mounts that have unusually high temps (h100i with 4790k) I'm not too sure on where ur temps should be but Aida 64 does not push the cpu that hard compared to Occt small data set which I don't think u should touch ATM. Remount and report back.


You can write it off to me being an idiot, i didnt think aida uses avx but indeed it does. I have no avx offset because destiny 2 uses avx and it will clock down, that is why aida is getting my chip so hot.

I still think 77c is a bit hotter than it should be for a non avx prime tho, ill be getting in touch with SL about a redo of the paste.


----------



## Scotty99

Also explains why my cpu was hitting nearly 70c during destiny, that damned avx lol. Overwatch is just as good (probably better) at making use of CPU cores, max temps in that game are under 60c.

Is destiny 2 the first game that uses avx? Its the first ive come across, only figured it out with hwinfo open and it was sitting at 4.7 on all cores.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> From OCCT website "It is the size of the data set OCCT will use during testing.
> 
> Small uses a very small (duh) set, which will use only a small portion of ram, and calculations will mostly take place in the CPU Cache. It will generate the most heat, but as it tends to only test the CPU, is overall a tad less efficient at detecting errors
> 
> Large uses a much larger data set, and will test thus the CPU, RAM, and/or chipset. It is thought to be the most efficient all-around mode to detect errors
> 
> Medium, as its name states, stands in between"
> ".If you didn't read the "General > OCCT does not detect an error" entry, here is a summary : having an error is a trustworthy diagnostic, not having one is always a probability. The longer the test the better. Personally, i consider a test of one hour to be the minimum. I usually use a 3-hours long test to confirm it. You'll find people using longer, they may be right, i'm not the authority on that part. It's up to everyone. I don't think that testing below one hour is enough".


Seems odd because I can pass Realbench for an hour, OCCT on Large and Medium for an hour but on Small it errors after a couple of minutes... On the other tests there are no WHEA either. I think I can't be bothered and that is stable enough for me. I have set up a WHEA notification so if I ever get any during normal use then I might reconsider but I haven't gotten any after a month of gaming so far with my current settings. I think I need to do less fussing and more funning


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Seems odd because I can pass Realbench for an hour, OCCT on Large and Medium for an hour but on Small it errors after a couple of minutes... On the other tests there are no WHEA either. I think I can't be bothered and that is stable enough for me. I have set up a WHEA notification so if I ever get any during normal use then I might reconsider but I haven't gotten any after a month of gaming so far with my current settings. *I think I need to do less fussing and more funning*


You said it lol. Whats the point of all this fussing around if you cant enjoy it, the main reason i built this pc and am selling my amd machine is classic wow announcement, if it plays like live does AMD people are gonna be a bit upset about the performance they are going to get in that game.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Seems odd because I can pass Realbench for an hour, OCCT on Large and Medium for an hour but on Small it errors after a couple of minutes... On the other tests there are no WHEA either. I think I can't be bothered and that is stable enough for me. I have set up a WHEA notification so if I ever get any during normal use then I might reconsider but I haven't gotten any after a month of gaming so far with my current settings. I think I need to do less fussing and more funning


I wouldn't be too worried about that, you might be getting instability due to the extra heat that small data sets generates.


----------



## Rowethren

I would be surprised if it was due to heat as I still barely go over 70 but either way I am stopping now unless I get any BSOD or WHEA.

Does always make me chuckle how awful WoW runs... I used to raid 25man in BC, WotLK, Cata and MoP on a laptop and the fps dips were awful. Although as you can probably tell that was a while ago now; racked up over 400 days play time on my characters and thought I should probably stop... I was in the top 30 for DK tanks at the end of Cata though which was cool but I generally felt the content went downhill from there. Was fun on Deathwing being top of DPS and healing though


----------



## SpeedyIV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> I have set up a WHEA notification


May I ask how you set up the WHEA notification? Thanks!


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *themule08*
> 
> on my board I can not set 0.. 0 is auto.. asrock tiachi.


 Turn all core back to OFF or default or auto what ever it is so multi core enhancement appears above it then TURN Multi core enhancement to OFF, then switch back on ALL core, and now your AVX off set on auto will = 0.

And to other posts, I'm pretty sure Aida64 gets so hot because it hammers the FPU's.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Here's 60 Min of OCCT Small Data Set with a little less voltage than last time, 1.320v, and LLC is on Turbo, not Extreme. VCCIO was set to Auto this time around and it's now doing 1.17v. I might switch this back to 1.15 in BIOS but from what I gather 1.4v is the theoretical upper limit for this value with my board according to the official OC guide.
> 
> I learned a few things in the past few hours.
> 
> 1: Gigabyte's AppCenter "EasyTune" software has locked up my computer twice trying to change only the voltage to an increased amount. The effect was immediate. The second time around I double checked the auxiliary voltages to see if anything was way less than it should be and they were all where they should be or more. I've since disabled the services in Services.msc, one less process taking up resources. I would uninstall the software completely but I am constantly using RGB Fusion to turn off the RGB lighting and the fan speed control is of some use.
> 
> 2: This board seems to not want to do anything more than 47x Uncore. At first I thought it was because I was running Dynamic / Adaptive voltage, but now it's still refusing to do more than 47x with static.
> 
> 3: I can't seem to find a single 1080 Ti for sale at a reasonable price anywhere. They are all going for $1100. I take it it's the digital gold rush? Well to be honest I did want to add a second one to my rig because the returns are really good and I would be able to run SLI for the occasional demanding title that supports it, such as The Witcher 3 in 3D Vision at 2560x1440 and Rise of the Tomb Raider, also in 3D Vision. But damn, I can't seem to find one at all for MSRP. This is crazy.
> 
> Here's that 60 min run with 1.32v, down from 1.331v:


Yeah,i really like what i see-some serious testing done!
Maybe more to come,as temps are fantastic;really nice chip

congrats man
k up!


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> What are your temperatures?
> 
> I DON'T have a golden sample. In fact Silicon Lottery themselves binned my chip at 5.1 GHz, -2 AVX, 1.412v, presumably with an AS Rock Tai Chi which is on their QVL but who knows what they were doing for cooling. Gibabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7's 10 Phase MOSFET (vastly superior MOSFET and board to Tai Chi in my opinion) which doesn't exceed 38-39C is probably why I'm doing much more than that as it's highly unlikely SL was using a monoblock for their binning process. They probably just used a big air cooler for the purpose of simplicity and the fact that most users are using a large air cooler or 240mm AIO, both comparable in terms of thermal performance and they are far better off binning a chip conservatively than binning chips aggressively with cooling that a fraction of PC owners actually have as they would end up with a lot of unsatisfied customers up in arms and they risk losing credibility.
> 
> My point is, I DON'T have a golden sample and I am stable at 1.331v because I have INSANELY GOOD TEMPS. I stand behind what I said earlier 100%. ProcessorA that operates between 70-90C is NOT going to get away with what Processor B can at 50-70C. Something along the lines of 200 MHz or 50mv of voltage, i.e. processor A will need 1.4v for 5.0 GHz at 70-90C and processor B can do that with 1.34v (or less) at 50-70C OR processor B can probably do another 100-200 (or more) MHz at 1.4v.
> 
> Here, check the temps, I took snapshots all along the way during my OCCT Small Data Set run:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OY028
> 
> 
> Post Script:
> 
> I noticed we have the same motherboard.
> 
> What are your settings exactly, what guide did you refer to to OC?
> 
> How much LLC do you have?
> 
> Do you have VCCIO at 1.15v?
> 
> Is your memory overclocked or on XMP?
> 
> Two duds in a row is highly unlikely, the first probably wasn't a dud. If you aren't using Turbo or Extreme LLC that can be a source of instability. Try setting LLC to Extreme and VCCIO to 1.15. Also, you want to tighten the VRM screws on our motherboard if youre using the factory heatsink.
> 
> How hot is your VRM getting? Some owners of this board report temps 90-100C and sometimes tightening the screws affixing the VRM heat-sinks to the board help. They should be around 70C if making proper contact with the heatsinks.


Your temps are incredible! I used the guide for our board that posted in another thread on this site. I have all c states disabled, along with a few other options under frequency settings and then I have vtd and onboard gpu disabled. My llc is set to turbo and vccio I think is at 1.188 (auto). Final voltage last night after 1hr 32m of small data occt was 1.41v and my max temp was 89c; thank God for that cold weather in Mass. My mem is oced via xmp.


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Turn all core back to OFF or default or auto what ever it is so multi core enhancement appears above it then TURN Multi core enhancement to OFF, then switch back on ALL core, and now your AVX off set on auto will = 0.
> 
> And to other posts, I'm pretty sure Aida64 gets so hot because it hammers the FPU's.


Correct Aida64 gets hot because it uses AVX if you select Stress FPU, so it is a good idea to run Stress FPU alone with the other boxes unchecked to stress test your AVX setting. Prime95 seems to use even more voltage from what I saw.


----------



## 416tricks

Hey Nuke,

Been busy but finnally ran that stress test. Here are 2 screenshots, the first when the test just started and the second near the end. Hope this is what you were looking for? Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Seijitsu

AVX tests really heat things up.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpeedyIV*
> 
> May I ask how you set up the WHEA notification? Thanks!


Well I have been checking HWinfo but I haven't had one since I set it up so I am not 100% sure it works yet but I used the following guide:

https://www.askvg.com/fix-cant-create-tasks-to-display-messages-in-windows-8-task-scheduler/

I agree with the writer in being bemused as to why they removed the drop down box option for a notification... Even more frustrating in that the drop down option is still there, if they are going to depreciate it why didn't they just remove the visual as well, filthy Microsoft trolls!


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Reason i asked if someone would run aida is that seems to get my cpu way hotter than anything else, prime 95 max temps are like 77c. Same with cpu-z built in stress test or basically any of the others, aida just works my chip like no other.


I will try Aida64 stress test to see what's up, although I have the trial version. I will report back later, I'm afraid to turn of NiceHash because it's ultra finicky and I have to restart the miner multiple times until if actually mines Cryptonight at a hash rate it's capable of (400 H/s), 9 times out of 10 it wants to do 180 H/s, it's completely ******ed. I'm tired of fighting with it to be honest.

Sorry to hear about your cooling woes. What is ambient like where youre at? Also, please don't tell me your 1080 Ti is AIO cooled and youre running said rad as intake and your 240mm CPU rad is then re-uptaking that? I see this happen a lot and I smack my forehead x10 and scream: "IT'S BASIC F'ING SCIENCE! A RADIATOR'S COOLING POTENTIAL IS ONLY AS GOOD AS THE TEMP OF THE AIR FLOWING ACROSS IT!"

This is really an ominous trend among the PC Master race, where about 90% of owners out there are either going for positive pressure (dude, it's a losing battle, you will ALWAYS have dust) or they just don't know any better and they set up their GPU's radiator(s), either AIO or water-block variant as intake in the front of the case and then they have their CPU rad as intake sitting right above it. Guess where all of that HOT GPU rad exhaust is going? If you answered "out the fan in the back" you don't win the contest!

Basic science 101: HEAT RISES.

Yep, that's right, all of that HOT GPU rad exhaust, 300 or 600W's worth (single card or SLI, pick your flavor) is going RIGHT into your 240mm CPU AIO or loop rad. And guess what? That 60C cooling temp that that rad is capable of with a delid? That's now 80C.

Basic science yet 90% of PC owners are doing this. Think about it, you can have 65C air from inside your case expelling heat OUT of your case or you can have 65C from outside your case running over your front mounted rad and then your top mounted rad now has 100-120F air flowing through it instead of 65-70C air. Just set up both rads as exhaust and turn your back mounted fan around as intake and if you can add a fan to the bottom of the chassis as intake! It's really that simple!

Here is how you want to set up you rads, for dust I go in once every two weeks with my DataVac electric duster which is super powerful as I show here:






If youre not using an AIO cooled GPU intaking into your case and the problem is a non-reference cooler dumping said heat right into the case, well youre right back at scenario A with your top mounted rad having to deal with the heat of your GPU! This is a relatively easy and inexpensive fix! You don't need a $700 custom loop! Can you swing a 120 (preferably 140mm, I like NZXT's X41, X42) AIO? Do you have a dremel tool and a drill? Ok then youre golden!

Meet the Poor Man's Hybrid Kit!

Here's an NZXT X41 attached to a 1080 Ti FE in the PC I just upgraded from, pushing ALL 300W goodness OUT of the case where it belongs and NOT through the CPU AIO:






Ok with that out of the way, what is your ambient like? Is your ambient 80F and youre sitting in your boxers? You can fix that! Turn down or off the heater (it's probably a good idea to do the following for the sake of the environment anyway) and put on your wool socks, sweatpants, T-shirt and sweater! Remember, it's basic science! Youre not going to have stellar temps if youre ambient is 85F!!!!!

In my videos? Yeah I live in San Francisco and my computers are sitting right next to a large window that I keep open most of the time unless it's really cold. Ambient is usually 65F in here, although it does get warm, up to 75F if I keep the windows mostly shut. I open them at night whilst mining and close them in the morning when I get up and then reopen them in the afternoon so it varies.

If youre delidded and still having temp problems, something else is the issue.

In order of probably cause:

1. GPU cooling type and rad orientation if applicable
2. Fan orientation
3. Ambient temperature
4. Voltage CPU is mitigating. I saw a 7C drop in load temps in OCCT, from 69C Peak / 59C avg , to 62C peak / 53 C avg going from Dynamic at 1.386-1.397v to Static at 1.32-1.331v.
5. Quality of thermal compound, paste job in general, and mounting pressure.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> Yeah,i really like what i see-some serious testing done!
> Maybe more to come,as temps are fantastic;really nice chip
> 
> congrats man
> k up!


TY! It's an avg. chip to be honest, I keep saying that with any high density CPU or GPU, be it 8700k or 1080 Ti, TEMPERATURE IS KING.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> 
> Your temps are incredible! I used the guide for our board that posted in another thread on this site. I have all c states disabled, along with a few other options under frequency settings and then I have vtd and onboard gpu disabled. My llc is set to turbo and vccio I think is at 1.188 (auto). Final voltage last night after 1hr 32m of small data occt was 1.41v and my max temp was 89c; thank God for that cold weather in Mass. My mem is oced via xmp.


Are you delidded yet? Dude just delid! Intel does NOT F around with the engineering, these things are BUILT TO LAST 20 YEARS EASY. Unless youre a complete fool and run 1.5v+ 24/7 youre going to upgrade LONG before some hypothetical voltage and current overdose induced failure.

My i7 4930k in my other computer? It's going on 4 years of abuse! Many of the members here are coming from Sky Lake from 2015 where they ran their chips at 1.4v+! They have upgraded before failure. Said 6700k can probably do that 1.4v for another 5-10 years 24/7 standing on it's head! Your $20 intel Tuning Plan? Suck it up as a malinvestment! It's pointless! Guess who bought the Intel Tuning Plan as well back in 2014 for their x79 Ivy E build? Yeah yours truly! I never used it. Intel doesn't sell the "Tuning Plan's" for nothing. It's a profit making mechanism! The chips in question can do 10 years at 1.4v NO PROBLEM *****. Sure there will be 1% of Tuning Plan users who are idiot's and need to actually use it because they ran their chips at 1.5v but they know that that's probably 1% of PC Master race or less!

You need to delid NOW:

Silicon Lottery is LEGIT. I sent them my proc via USPS priority mail and it got to them in 3 days (CA to TX) and they returned it in 3 days. They binned and delidded it the day they received it. Zero monkey business. Highly professional, reputable and recommended. I would probably pay the binning fee so you have a rough idea of what your chip is capable of, that way youre not flogging a dead horse trying for 5.2 GHz when your sample is only good for 5.0 GHz at 1.4 v (which 70% or 8700k's can do, yours most likely included).

JUST DO IT.

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/sl

Otherwise this is monkey business.

Post script:

Also, what is your VRM temp like? Have you tightened the screws attaching the VRM / MOSFET heat-sinks to the motherboard? Just turn them a quarter of a turn if they aren't completely tight. Many have reported these screws being loose and VRM overheating as a result with our board.

Also, you can edit out the extraneous data points in Hwinfo64, like all of that irrelevant GPU data, all you need is GPU temp, Voltage, basically what is shown in my snapshot of Hwinfo64 in previous posts. You can also edit out extraneous CPU, motherboard, and fan speed data points as well. This makes checking your vitals much easier as you don't have this TLDR wall of nonsense to deal with. Just click on the gear icon on the bottom and then under Layout you have a top window of the visible entries, you can go in and deselect the ones you don't think are relevant by clicking on each entry and unchecking "show". It's time consuming but absolutely must do if youre using Hwinfo64 a lot. You can manage to clean it up to the point where all of the relevant data will fit in the vertical space of your monitor without having to scroll up and down very much if at all.

Also, are you aware that windows has build in screen snapshot utility called Snipping Tool? Try this, hit your Win key on your keyboard and begin typing Snipping Tool, click on the utility, now click on "new" now you will briefly see a flashing animation to let you know that the utility has superimposed itself on your display. Now left click on an area of your desktop uncluttered by a window, this will allow you to create a full screen image. In that snapshot window you can either hit Ctrl+S or click on File then Save As to save the snapshot to a folder of your choosing. Alternatively, you can click on individual windows and take a snapshot of just that window.

Try it!


----------



## brandonr117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Welcome Brandon! At least it's working and that's a good start! Delidding and further tweaking and you should be able to attain 5.0 GHz or more with that voltage.


Thanks.
Still very new at this. I've used my auto-OC feature on my 4790k for 2 years without issues, but I am learning how to do it on the 8700k manually.
I feel that I may have to much voltage for 4.8ghz compared to what I've seen others achieve.


----------



## Jbravo33

currently running my delid 8700k @5.2 1.445 adaptive. Memory 4200 C19 sticks cache at 48 anything more than 48 windows not stable. i use rig strictly to game. so running stability tests for extended periods i dont care much for. no crashes during any gaming sessions and temps in the 50's most of time 60's max. this paired with Titan V and im avg over 130 FPS on PUBG 1440p ultra with shadows from ultra to high. it sits most of time at the cap of 144. havent found a way to remove cap after patch 1.0. cinebench run at these settings are 1743MC/230SC absolute beast of a processor for gaming.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I'm currently running 4.8/4.3 ghz at 1.138V.

Seems fine for the past days while gaming and mining.

CPU temps are max 45'C after two hours AC:O.

Was not FPS difference in GTA V @1440P between 5.3 and 4.8.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I'm currently running 4.8/4.3 ghz at 1.138V.
> 
> Seems fine for the past days while gaming and mining.
> 
> CPU temps are max 45'C after two hours AC:O.
> 
> Was not FPS difference in GTA V @1440P between 5.3 and 4.8.


Any chance you could test a more cpu intensive game (if you have time)?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I'm currently running 4.8/4.3 ghz at 1.138V.
> 
> Seems fine for the past days while gaming and mining.
> 
> CPU temps are max 45'C after two hours AC:O.
> 
> Was not FPS difference in GTA V @1440P between 5.3 and 4.8.


At what lower CPU clock speed does it effect the FPS in GTA V?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Can only pass small occt with avx x51 at 1.36v. Large passes at x52 1.38v. Don't know if it matters if I can pass small or not. Lo2er volts does sound better. Any cache past x48 I also am not stable no matter what.

None avx I can do x54 at 1.38v.


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Can only pass small occt with avx x51 at 1.36v. Large passes at x52 1.38v. Don't know if it matters if I can pass small or not. Lo2er volts does sound better. Any cache past x48 I also am not stable no matter what.
> 
> None avx I can do x54 at 1.38v.


If you're primarily gaming I would keep hwinfo open during a game session and see if any of your games or apps trigger whea errors.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> Any chance you could test a more cpu intensive game (if you have time)?


AC:O is the most demanding AFAIK?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> At what lower CPU clock speed does it effect the FPS in GTA V?


Dunno, haven't tested. I was holding a steady 144 fps with both OC's.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> At what lower CPU clock speed does it effect the FPS in GTA V?
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, haven't tested. I was holding a steady 144 fps with both OC's.
Click to expand...

If you have time to test I would like to see what the results are.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> AC:O is the most demanding AFAIK?
> Dunno, haven't tested. I was holding a steady 144 fps with both OC's.


Fallout 4, downtown Boston where the game's inherent excessive draw calls rear their ugly head has to be the most CPU intensive area / game I've seen.

Also, Far Cry 4 believe it or not is insanely CPU intensive, next time you try to capture an outpost and trigger any alarms and reinforcements are called in check out your FPS and GPU utilization you will see a serious CPU bottleneck.

Rise of the Tomb Raider, Geothermal Valley DX11 (not DX12) you may see a bottleneck (at least I do in this area in 3D Vision but that's because of the stupid 3 Core bug that 3D Vision induces).

The Witcher 3, some central square in Novigrad, notoriously CPU intensive.

Dragon Age: Inquisition, a village in the Hinterlands where there is a Griffon Statue (I forgot the name) I was at 60 FPS with 70% GPU utilization here with the 4930k @ 4.5 GHz. With the 8700k @ 5.0 GHz I'm at 90 FPS, 99% GPU utilization.

Zelda: Breath of the Wild on CEMU, even with the latest version of CEMU that allows for dual and triple core rendering there STILL is a CPU bottleneck.

And GTA 5, youre looking at the difference between 4.8 and 5.1 GHz which will not be the same difference between 3.7 and 5.0 (5.1 -1 AVX) that I saw where on the main drag where they have the UFO diner etc. my FPS was at 105 at 3.7 and this went to 140 at 5.0 GHz. So this area IS CPU intensive, youre probably just not in the right area and youre not seeing the difference between 4.8 and 5.0 GHz.

We have the same monitor, CPU and GPU.

Asus ROG Swift PG278Q.

Oh and dude, YOU HAVE TO TRY THE WITCHER 3 IN 3D VISION.

You will absolutely crap your pants with the community fix.

Prepare to be MIND BLOWN.

You WONT want to play the game in 2D EVER AGAIN.

Same goes for Rise of the Tomb Raider and a handful of other titles. The glasses and emitter can be found on ebay and aren't that expensive.

http://helixmod.blogspot.com/2016/06/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt.html


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> AC:O is the most demanding AFAIK?
> Dunno, haven't tested. I was holding a steady 144 fps with both OC's.
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout 4, downtown Boston where the game's inherent excessive draw calls rear their ugly head has to be the most CPU intensive area / game I've seen.
> 
> Also, Far Cry 4 believe it or not is insanely CPU intensive, next time you try to capture an outpost and trigger any alarms and reinforcements are called in check out your FPS and GPU utilization you will see a serious CPU bottleneck.
> 
> Rise of the Tomb Raider, Geothermal Valley DX11 (not DX12) you may see a bottleneck (at least I do in this area in 3D Vision but that's because of the stupid 3 Core bug that 3D Vision induces).
> 
> The Witcher 3, some central square in Novigrad, notoriously CPU intensive.
> 
> Dragon Age: Inquisition, a village in the Hinterlands where there is a Griffon Statue (I forgot the name) I was at 60 FPS with 70% GPU utilization here with the 4930k @ 4.5 GHz. With the 8700k @ 5.0 GHz I'm at 90 FPS, 99% GPU utilization.
> 
> Zelda: Breath of the Wild on CEMU, even with the latest version of CEMU that allows for dual and triple core rendering there STILL is a CPU bottleneck.
> 
> And GTA 5, youre looking at the difference between 4.8 and 5.1 GHz which will not be the same difference between 3.7 and 5.0 (5.1 -1 AVX) that I saw where on the main drag where they have the UFO diner etc. my FPS was at 105 at 3.7 and this went to 140 at 5.0 GHz. So this area IS CPU intensive, youre probably just not in the right area and youre not seeing the difference between 4.8 and 5.0 GHz.
> 
> We have the same monitor, CPU and GPU.
> 
> Asus ROG Swift PG278Q.
> 
> Oh and dude, YOU HAVE TO TRY THE WITCHER 3 IN 3D VISION.
> 
> You will absolutely crap your pants with the community fix.
> 
> Prepare to be MIND BLOWN.
> 
> You WONT want to play the game in 2D EVER AGAIN.
> 
> Same goes for Rise of the Tomb Raider and a handful of other titles. The glasses and emitter can be found on ebay and aren't that expensive.
> 
> http://helixmod.blogspot.com/2016/06/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt.html
Click to expand...

If you have time to test I would like to see what the results are for GTA V with a lower Clock speed from 5.0GHz.


----------



## Scotty99

@mooncheese ya ive got a top mounted rad. Gaming temps are completely fine, max ive seen my 1080ti is 69c and cpu does not even reach 60 in non avx games. I got an email back from SL and they said while 89c is a bit hot for aida its within ranges for a 240 aio, mostly a premature freak out on my part as i forgot aida used avx instructions.

I think the main reason ive been disappointed with this aio is the temps are a lot more spikey than my tower air cooler, but averages are just as low or lower. Guess thats the nature of the beast with aio's as they rely more on quick responding fans than a huge chunk of metal does.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> TY! It's an avg. chip to be honest, I keep saying that with any high density CPU or GPU, be it 8700k or 1080 Ti, TEMPERATURE IS KING.
> 
> nah,compared to mine,yours is a premium chip-
> check screenshotcct large data set at 4.9g;guess what these temps look like
> on small package.
> btw,ram oc 4266 mhz looks good.
> I* m done with this crap cpu-next time she gets 1.6v:
> send her to silicone nirvana-lol


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> If you're primarily gaming I would keep hwinfo open during a game session and see if any of your games or apps trigger whea errors.


 Iv had it open since I got the CPU and have had zero whea errors from what i think is stable overclocks. But I'm not even worried about it.

I just can't get over how much delidding helped and how an h100i thats 9000 years old keeps this thing cool. I would exspect better temps once i get an EK water cooling set up. Evo copper block and a 60mm 360 rad etc.


----------



## ti20n

I can hear *coil whine* while running OCCT Small Data Set. Is it just a power virus? If so I would be tempted to stick to Medium/Large and Prime/Realbench only... esp. if the coil whine is coming from the motherboard or PSU. Yikes!


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> I can hear *coil whine* while running OCCT Small Data Set. Is it just a power virus? If so I would be tempted to stick to Medium/Large and Prime/Realbench only... esp. if the coil whine is coming from the motherboard or PSU. Yikes!


I get massive coil whine when i do XTU benchmark and i mean LOUD, kinda scared me.


----------



## Scotty99

What do you guys get in cpu-z benchmark, does that program favor amd over intel? 4400 multi while my 3.9ghz 1700 gets 4800. Single core intel is 580 and amd 440.


----------



## Dragonsyph

IQuote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> What do you guys get in cpu-z benchmark, does that program favor amd over intel? 4400 multi while my 3.9ghz 1700 gets 4800. Single core intel is 580 and amd 440.


I never liked that benchmark, i would get wild range of scores even though no settings were changed.

Edit: just did it for you at 5.3ghz 4.8ghz cache, single 635, multi 4791

That vs reference of a 1700 scores 359-3905. So looks like this 6 core in said test destroys that 8 core.


----------



## Scotty99

Pretty crazy tho that a cpu running nearly 1.5ghz slower matches it in the multi, even tho it does have two more cores. Single is just a blowout of course









To give an example of how amazing single core is on these chips i am on moonguard server in wow right now which is the most "popular" server for people delving into the dark world of erp, i am getting over 100 fps at all times i actually cant believe the numbers im seeing, amd machine even max overclocked would be getting half that fps.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Pretty crazy tho that a cpu running nearly 1.5ghz slower matches it in the multi, even tho it does have two more cores. Single is just a blowout of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give an example of how amazing single core is on these chips i am on moonguard server in wow right now which is the most "popular" server for people delving into the dark world of erp, i am getting over 100 fps at all times i actually cant believe the numbers im seeing, amd machine even max overclocked would be getting half that fps.


Wow nice, i remember back when i played it on Tich server with 200+ people in ORG my 4 core would get FPS drops down in the teens lol. Hows the FPS in 40 vs 40 matches?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Wow nice, i remember back when i played it on Tich server with 200+ people in ORG my 4 core would get FPS drops down in the teens lol. Hows the FPS in 40 vs 40 matches?


I did a looking for raid earlier and it was same story, i never saw fps dip below 100.....its actually insane. Its weird tho if you think about it, obviously you would expect intel to do better in these titles due to ipc and frequency gains, but there is something else behind the scenes hindering AMD's performance in WoW.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> I did a looking for raid earlier and it was same story, i never saw fps dip below 100.....its actually insane. Its weird tho if you think about it, obviously you would expect intel to do better in these titles due to ipc and frequency gains, but there is something else behind the scenes hindering AMD's performance in WoW.


Ya and from benchmarks its the same way with GPU's in WOW, some reason the game favors Nvidia gpus over AMD>


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If you have time to test I would like to see what the results are for GTA V with a lower Clock speed from 5.0GHz.


I don't know if you missed it but I did actually note that at 3.7 GHz (it might have been 3.6 with -1 AVX) in a demanding area of the city the FPS was at 105, I alt+tabbed out and hotkeyed the High Performance power plan of 5.1 GHz, -1 AVX and that went to 140 FPS. No BS. OCCT indicates that 5.1 GHz -1 AVX is a 35% overclock, which is neatly the difference between 105 and 140 FPS so it may be safe to say that the performance scales very close to the overclock. But that's just 2D, when I tried GTA 5 in 3D Vision, overlooking Franklin's balcony the FPS was a staggering 52 FPS, up from 30, or well over 60% (45 would be a 50% gain because 3D Vision induces a "3 Core Bug" where the game is now rendered on only three cores / threads making single core speed and IPC count ever that much more relevant. So for me, I have a LOT of titles where this 3 Core bug is present and they've all been nearly eliminated. I just tried Middle Earth: Shadow of Mordor in 3D Vision, very good 3D with the community fix, and there were areas near certain large orc strongholds with a lot of verticality going on that would be very CPU intensive, and I'm talking about 40-45 FPS here with 70% GPU utilization. I revisited this areas, and made a lot of trouble and had like, and I'm not even exaggerating 50 orcs or more surrounding me and there was NO CPU bottlneck here. It was butter smooth except for the instances where there was a GPU bottleneck present, which was few and far between. So about 15-20 FPS gain in this title.

So for 2D titles, I would say that the performance scales about the same with the overclock, i.e. 35% OC would yield a 35% increase in FPS, but for 3D Vision titles with the 3 Core Bug, maybe double that.

You honestly won't see that much of a difference between say 4.8-4.9 and 5.0-5.1 GHz, whatever the math works out to be, 5-7% if that? So maybe 5 FPS if your avg is 100 that would be 105? So don't worry about it if you can't hit 5.0 GHz for gaming for anyone reading this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Pretty crazy tho that a cpu running nearly 1.5ghz slower matches it in the multi, even tho it does have two more cores. Single is just a blowout of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To give an example of how amazing single core is on these chips i am on moonguard server in wow right now which is the most "popular" server for people delving into the dark world of erp, i am getting over 100 fps at all times i actually cant believe the numbers im seeing, amd machine even max overclocked would be getting half that fps.


Yeah single core speed is the reason I went with Z370 and not X299 this time around. I was actually seriously contemplating upgrading to 7700k and then Coffee Lake hit the scene and I was like "oh so I can have my cake and eat it too!" where I wouldn't have to sacrifice core count for higher core speed coming from an i7 4930k. DX12 is still nowhere to be seen really, and the game's that have it it's broken. Like Battlefield 1, which exhibits ATROCIOUS hitching with it enabled. I had DX12 set when I first installed the game thinking that I would see greater performance with the 8700k and not only was there really bad periodic hitching but there was also input lag for some reason? I don't know what's going on with this API to be honest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> If you have time to test I would like to see what the results are for GTA V with a lower Clock speed from 5.0GHz.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> @mooncheese ya ive got a top mounted rad. Gaming temps are completely fine, max ive seen my 1080ti is 69c and cpu does not even reach 60 in non avx games. I got an email back from SL and they said while 89c is a bit hot for aida its within ranges for a 240 aio, mostly a premature freak out on my part as i forgot aida used avx instructions.
> 
> I think the main reason ive been disappointed with this aio is the temps are a lot more spikey than my tower air cooler, but averages are just as low or lower. Guess thats the nature of the beast with aio's as they rely more on quick responding fans than a huge chunk of metal does.


Weird, I haven't tried Aid64 benchmark, I will try it though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> TY! It's an avg. chip to be honest, I keep saying that with any high density CPU or GPU, be it 8700k or 1080 Ti, TEMPERATURE IS KING.
> 
> nah,compared to mine,yours is a premium chip-
> check screenshotcct large data set at 4.9g;guess what these temps look like
> on small package.
> btw,ram oc 4266 mhz looks good.
> I* m done with this crap cpu-next time she gets 1.6v:
> send her to silicone nirvana-lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU Nirvana lol, that would probably be Ray Kurzweil's Singularity! You should get a delid tool and delid that sucker! But 80C isn't that bad, at least it's not 90C, and that is 1.42v! But 4266 Mhz on the memory, I am absolutely envious there. If I didn't get my RAM on sale I would've paid up for 4266 Mhz as well. Oh well. Next upgrade will probably be adding a second 1080 Ti and then after that I can contemplate upgrading the RAM, hopefully I could offload my current RAM on ebay or something first.
Click to expand...


----------



## clock12

that thing is delidded,cooling is decent,problem is,in nearly all of my
tests system is pulling~300 watts.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Screw it!!

Going back to 5.3 ghz at the moment.









Cinebench R15 score at 5300/500 with memory at 3600 16-16-16-1t-350


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## clock12

5.2g -1avx


----------



## DStealth

Nice Vcore


----------



## clock12

yup,victim cpu


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Screw it!!
> 
> Going back to 5.3 ghz at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cinebench R15 score at 5300/500 with memory at 3600 16-16-16-1t-350
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nice bro, we have like the exact same cpu haha, vcore and **** speed wise.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Why is there no Coffee lake or 8700k owners club thread?" You should change the title of this thread to Official Coffee lake owners thread. Maybe we might get more people coming here.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> 5.2g -1avx


1.536V for 5.2ghz?????????????? Is that even safe bro?


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> 1.536V for 5.2ghz?????????????? Is that even safe bro?


For a hail mary C15 run, sure. For 24/7 p95 crunchng, good luck lol


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> For a hail mary C15 run, sure. For 24/7 p95 crunchng, good luck lol


 Damn, he's brave, Iv been scared to even go past 1.4v even though my temps are awesome.


----------



## Daveleaf

Switching back from 1600x

Microcenter did me a solid, my MB blew and killed the chip, they let me return it and get new stuff. I opted to go 8700k and Asus z370.

Ryzen has an OCing feature where I set the Max voltage and Max freq and it clocked anywheref rom 2.2ghz to 4.0 as needed and votage stayed between .4 to 1.275(my max)

Does the 8700k have something similar or is it just OC 24/7 with locked voltage ?. I dont wan't to use AUTO OC or turbo boost, just seems like they like to over volts the **** out of chips.

Thanks for any info


----------



## clock12

to be honest,i don*t care,i`m very disappointed with this chip.
tried 14 days to get her 5g avx stable-no chance.
there is a wall exactly at 4.92 ghz.
tried 5,3 at 1.585v-core for that cinebench-no way.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> to be honest,i don*t care,i`m very disappointed with this chip.
> tried 14 days to get her 5g avx stable-no chance.
> there is a wall exactly at 4.92 ghz.
> tried 5,3 at 1.585v-core for that cinebench-no way.


 You tried BCLK to like 102-105? Iv seen people on here who also hit a wall with multiplier and could up the BCLK to get higher.


----------



## clock12

yup,via baseclock to that certain level
anyways,only 80 mhz missing to enter 5g club.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> Switching back from 1600x
> 
> Microcenter did me a solid, my MB blew and killed the chip, they let me return it and get new stuff. I opted to go 8700k and Asus z370.
> 
> Ryzen has an OCing feature where I set the Max voltage and Max freq and it clocked anywheref rom 2.2ghz to 4.0 as needed and votage stayed between .4 to 1.275(my max)
> 
> Does the 8700k have something similar or is it just OC 24/7 with locked voltage ?. I dont wan't to use AUTO OC or turbo boost, just seems like they like to over volts the **** out of chips.
> 
> Thanks for any info


How did mobo blow and kill chip? Just curious would like to avoid doing it myself.


----------



## Mooncheese

Wow,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Nice Vcore


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> yup,victim cpu


Not victim! That chip is going to CPU Nirvana / The Singularity by committing Frequency Jihad! It is dying for a purpose! It will have 100 Virgin Motherboards in CPU Nirvana!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> to be honest,i don*t care,i`m very disappointed with this chip.
> tried 14 days to get her 5g avx stable-no chance.
> there is a wall exactly at 4.92 ghz.
> tried 5,3 at 1.585v-core for that cinebench-no way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> that thing is delidded,cooling is decent,problem is,in nearly all of my
> tests system is pulling~300 watts.


What motherboard are you using? Have you tried overclocking your CPU without the memory overclock? Have you tried increasing VCCIO to 1.4v (this is allegedly the limit with my motherboard, Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7). What is going on with your cooling? Is it not enough rad surface area or is it ambient or is it mounting pressure or thermal paste quality or job? How much LLC are you using?


----------



## clock12

frequency jihad-lol-made my day!

as i said,my cooling is decent-quad rad

did you try to pump 300 w through your cpu?
hopefully not
at 1.36 v-core my temps are on a normal level-
max 65-70°C
io:1.4-never tried,will have to check
i`m on asrock k6,the gap between llc1+llc2 is just too large.
don`t wanna use llc1


----------



## Daveleaf

Literally blew up. 2am was playing some Division, comp shuts down. It auto tries to reboot, I hear snap, crackle pop, flashed of blue sparks, and finally smoke and that nice smell of burnt silicon.

Its was Azrock x370 itx, 2nd in fact, first one had bad Wifi card. This was 2nd board. Dont know if if its VRM but it was this kind of part.


So given how many bad boards I got, they let me exchange it for intel MB and Chip (this is after almost 3 months in use. SO Microcenter really did me a solid.)


----------



## DStealth




----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*


My god bro, I'm super jelly. 5.6ghz is crazy. You probly have already said but what cooling are you using.


----------



## DStealth

Water(cold) Load ~50s*C 1.424V


----------



## clock12




----------



## Mooncheese

I just wanted to update everyone here that although I was OCCT Small Data Set stable at 1.32v Static I got a BSOD last night about 5-10 minutes Middle Earth: Shadows of Mordor in 3D Vision, something about Driver Trap or something or another in the BSOD. I did neglect to set this title to "Prefer Max Performance" in NVCP as I'm not entirely sure the BSOD was display driver failure related or what as usually I just get a CTD or at worst a black screen with those, not a BSOD.

I upped VCORE to 1.34 just to be safe, so far no other BSOD's or WHEA errors. I will report back if that changes. This has been my observation actually. I can pass Prime95 small FFT and OCCT Small Data Set etc. but it's the games that still will induce a BSOD now and then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Water(cold) Load ~50s*C 1.424V


Amazing proc and temps especially at 1.425v, probably the fastest I've seen, not sure exactly how stable that is or what kind of voltage the chip is actually getting assuming youre running Extreme / Max LLC though, that's something I probably would be concerned with:

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> frequency jihad-lol-made my day!
> 
> as i said,my cooling is decent-quad rad
> 
> did you try to pump 300 w through your cpu?
> hopefully not
> at 1.36 v-core my temps are on a normal level-
> max 65-70°C
> io:1.4-never tried,will have to check
> i`m on asrock k6,the gap between llc1+llc2 is just too large.
> don`t wanna use llc1


How are you getting 300W through your CPU? I've seen 170W and i thought that 180W was the limit for this chip? What radiators specifically are you running and how are they oriented? Have you considered a monoblock for your board? Do you think it's the VRM temps, phase that could be part of the instability?

Yeah the way heat, voltage and stability works is that the more heat, the more voltage is required to sustain a given freq. and then more voltage induces more heat in a vicious self-reinforcing feedback loop. This is why getting the temp as low as possible is critical to stability.

Double check that your board can take 1.4v VCCIO first. Here's the guide for my board where it's stated to be ok:

"CPU VCCIO and CPU System Agent Voltage: Both of these settings help with DRAM frequency overclocking. Values up to 1.4-1.45V are high but they are ok if you are using aircooling. Since we used X.M.P. profiles for our memory these voltages will be automatically set."

https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z370-overclocking-coffee-lake/

Have you tried overclocking the CPU before overclocking the memory? Because that actually might be the source of the instability, as nice as 4266 MHz may be. 70% of 8700k's can do 5.0 GHz at or under 1.4v. I find it statistically improbable (but not impossible) that you are among the 30% that can't do 5.0 GHz, especially with the delid and what should be good temperatures.

Edit: Nevermind K6 Fatality has really good VRM it seems:

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157788

How hot are they getting though?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> Literally blew up. 2am was playing some Division, comp shuts down. It auto tries to reboot, I hear snap, crackle pop, flashed of blue sparks, and finally smoke and that nice smell of burnt silicon.
> 
> Its was Azrock x370 itx, 2nd in fact, first one had bad Wifi card. This was 2nd board. Dont know if if its VRM but it was this kind of part.
> 
> 
> So given how many bad boards I got, they let me exchange it for intel MB and Chip (this is after almost 3 months in use. SO Microcenter really did me a solid.)


Those are VRM / MOSFET in that image, if that's what went then that's what blew. What kind of temps were you seeing? I hear they can take 100-120C but it's not good for them to operate at that for more than brief periods. Ideally you don't want them hotter than 70C, 90C tops.


----------



## Daveleaf

Never checked temps of those, but my CPU nor 290x never ran past 60 under load. VRM never had any active cooling on them.


----------



## clock12

@Mooncheese

My radiator sits outside the case,ambient temps here 18°C.
A large 25 cm fan is blowing directly onto the motherboard.
So i really don`t care about vrm temps.
Raising io and sa helps for sure while tweaking ram,but to be
honest,i never saw these values above 1.35sa and 1.25 io-
at least on the asrock+asus boards.As for gigabyte-dunno.
I began cpu oc using my good old trusty crucials 2133-cl15.
Even stock,these and also the new samsung b-dies were not
the reason for my instability above 4.9g.I am among the 30%.
The guy who delidded my cpu is probably among the top players here,
he has had ~ 20 different cpu`s on his asus hero mobo-socket-mine was the worst,
so we both were amused after a short prime 8k avx run on the asus.
If you really want to pull more tha 250w,you should not,run linx full ram and
check core temp tool.You will probably not see 300w due to better v-core.
Prime avx 8 -12 k custom is also pulling lots.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> Never checked temps of those, but my CPU nor 290x never ran past 60 under load. VRM never had any active cooling on them.


You just had rare bad luck with the components. Do you have a picture of what blew? The CPU VRM has a heatsink so you won't be able to see without removing the heatsink.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> Literally blew up. 2am was playing some Division, comp shuts down. It auto tries to reboot, I hear snap, crackle pop, flashed of blue sparks, and finally smoke and that nice smell of burnt silicon.
> 
> Its was Azrock x370 itx, 2nd in fact, first one had bad Wifi card. This was 2nd board. Dont know if if its VRM but it was this kind of part.
> 
> 
> So given how many bad boards I got, they let me exchange it for intel MB and Chip (this is after almost 3 months in use. SO Microcenter really did me a solid.)


This isn't your system picture of the dead part is it?
Do you have an exact picture of what blew?


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You just had rare bad luck with the components. Do you have a picture of what blew? The CPU VRM has a heatsink so you won't be able to see without removing the heatsink.


Those are VRM pictured there, if OP did not remove the heatsink to take that picture then OP may have been given a motherboard with no heatsink on the VRM which would explain why he stated they did not have any active cooling on them. Bizarre.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> @Mooncheese
> 
> My radiator sits outside the case,ambient temps here 18°C.
> A large 25 cm fan is blowing directly onto the motherboard.
> So i really don`t care about vrm temps.
> Raising io and sa helps for sure while tweaking ram,but to be
> honest,i never saw these values above 1.35sa and 1.25 io-
> at least on the asrock+asus boards.As for gigabyte-dunno.
> I began cpu oc using my good old trusty crucials 2133-cl15.
> Even stock,these and also the new samsung b-dies were not
> the reason for my instability above 4.9g.I am among the 30%.
> The guy who delidded my cpu is probably among the top players here,
> he has had ~ 20 different cpu`s on his asus hero mobo-socket-mine was the worst,
> so we both were amused after a short prime 8k avx run on the asus.
> If you really want to pull more tha 250w,you should not,run linx full ram and
> check core temp tool.You will probably not see 300w due to better v-core.
> Prime avx 8 -12 k custom is also pulling lots.


Well, you could try to sell it, just put an offer on ebay, i7 8700k delidded, used but 100% working condition, 30 day return window (maybe), $275. Then pay the difference up for another one, chances are your next will overclock better. Or you could pay Silicon Lottery for one of their binned ones, $500 for 5.1 GHz binned and delidded, that's actually about what I paid for mine ($415 from Newegg, then $70 or so to SL for binning and delidding).

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k51g

Or just use 1.475v and send it to CPU Nirvana along with DJ Stealth's! They will be enjoying the Singularity together!









Edit:

Actually reading the description of the 5.1 GHz SL binned proc, I think I do have a solid sample, not a golden sample but a solid one as SL binned my chip at exactly that, 5.1 GHz, -2 AVX, 1.412v and they state that only the top 43% of 8700k's can do that.

Well that's how much I paid for mine, if you can swing it try to sell yours for a deal and pay the difference!


----------



## clock12

they sell pretested cpu`s for~600€ here,
Prime95 26.6 @1344K /1 hour -lol
you know what...

...i prefer voltage harakiri


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> they sell pretested cpu`s for~600€ here,
> Prime95 26.6 @1344K /1 hour -lol
> you know what...
> 
> ...i prefer voltage harakiri


No you can sell it! Someone will buy it you would be surprised! There are PC owners who strictly game and don't do any kind of overclocking to speak of and could care less that it could "only" do 4.9 GHz and are looking to save money!

Pertaining to my last post, actually reading the description of the 5.1 GHz SL binned proc, I think I do have a solid sample, not a golden sample but a solid one as SL binned my chip at exactly that, 5.1 GHz, -2 AVX, 1.412v and they state that only the top 43% of 8700k's can do that.

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k51g


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You just had rare bad luck with the components. Do you have a picture of what blew? The CPU VRM has a heatsink so you won't be able to see without removing the heatsink.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are VRM pictured there, if OP did not remove the heatsink to take that picture then OP may have been given a motherboard with no heatsink on the VRM which would explain why he stated they did not have any active cooling on them. Bizarre.
Click to expand...

He did not say it was the part in the picture, could be memory or SOC VRM as far as we know.

Looks like his motherboard has a VRM heatsink LINK: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming-ITXac/


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> No you can sell it! Someone will buy it you would be surprised! There are PC owners who strictly game and don't do any kind of overclocking to speak of and could care less that it could "only" do 4.9 GHz and are looking to save money!
> 
> Pertaining to my last post, actually reading the description of the 5.1 GHz SL binned proc, I think I do have a solid sample, not a golden sample but a solid one as SL binned my chip at exactly that, 5.1 GHz, -2 AVX, 1.412v and they state that only the top 43% of 8700k's can do that.
> 
> https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k51g


as i said,yours is not that bad,
better skip the max torture tests.
btw,looking bad for your second 1080ti.
saw a report on a german computer page
their prognosis:escalating prices at least until march

even worse in the us


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> to be honest,i don*t care,i`m very disappointed with this chip.
> tried 14 days to get her 5g avx stable-no chance.
> there is a wall exactly at 4.92 ghz.
> tried 5,3 at 1.585v-core for that cinebench-no way.


Which test are you failing? Prime AVX 8-16K?


----------



## clock12

yup, prime12k avx,
occt small.


----------



## Falkentyne

Ok kids, guys, girls and old farts and cute hot asian hotties (guys AND girls).
You thought you were prime 95 stable and had your temps under control?

OH REALLY?

Try the new game in town.

https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/powermax.html

And don't blow up your VRM's.
Wonder how many of you stable people will pass this....


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> yup, prime12k avx,
> occt small.


OCCT small doesn't use AVX though, right?


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> OCCT small doesn't use AVX though, right?


no sir,it does


----------



## clock12

linx vs power maxx

linx for the win


----------



## Dragonsyph

Well after lots of gaming and lots of stesstests my final settings are as followed.

5300mhz

5100mhz AVX

4800mhz cache

LLC1

FIXED voltage @1.36v

Stable in all tests and gaming with zero WHEA errors in HFinfo64.

AVX of 5200mhz needed over 1.41V so I think my chip is AVX clock limited to 5.1ghz which is ok I guess.


----------



## clock12

5.1 avx stable-man thats really nice
should be one of the best here-congrats

thumbs up


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Well after lots of gaming and lots of stesstests my final settings are as followed.
> 
> 5300mhz
> 5100mhz AVX
> 4800mhz cache
> 
> LLC1
> 
> FIXED voltage @1.36v
> 
> Stable in all tests and gaming with zero WHEA errors in HFinfo64.
> 
> AVX of 5200mhz needed over 1.41V so I think my chip is AVX clock limited to 5.1ghz which is ok I guess.


Almost on the same boat as you,

5.2Ghz
5.1Ghz AVX
5.0Ghz Cache (Maybe ir xan also do 5.1Ghz, didnt try)
LLC6
1.37v core

It can also do 5.15Ghz (51x101.05) at 1.36v AVX though.

I m not temp limited or have any temp issus, but i m thinking to delid it. Not sure what to do atm.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChaosAD*
> 
> Almost on the same boat as you,
> 
> 5.2Ghz
> 5.1Ghz AVX
> 5.0Ghz Cache (Maybe ir xan also do 5.1Ghz, didnt try)
> LLC6
> 1.37v core
> 
> It can also do 5.15Ghz (51x101.05) at 1.36v AVX though.
> 
> I m not temp limited or have any temp issus, but i m thinking to delid it. Not sure what to do atm.


 Nice mate, I haven't tried any BCLK yet, kind of sick of testing myself.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> 5.1 avx stable-man thats really nice
> should be one of the best here-congrats
> 
> thumbs up


 Thanks bro, sorry about your chip needing 1.5v for 5ghz. 8(((.


----------



## clock12

yup,and finally as a reward for hours of testing

the enjoyable user bench...
would not take that too serious

http://www.userbenchmark.com/


----------



## ChaosAD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Nice mate, I haven't tried any BCLK yet, kind of sick of testing myself.


Yea, i can feel you, but...sometimes bclk can give you a little extra boost when you are multi limited, worth a try


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> yup,and finally as a reward for hours of testing
> 
> the enjoyable user bench...
> would not take that too serious
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/


I tried that on mine and it said my SSD was super slow in 4k reads, its a brand new 960 evo lol.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> yup,and finally as a reward for hours of testing
> 
> the enjoyable user bench...
> would not take that too serious
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/


http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/6835674

says my 2164mhz gtx 1080 is performing bad LOL>> what the heck


----------



## clock12

people often don`t like what they see after stress testing..

as i said,would not take this bench too serious-more entertaining.

of course assd as for ssd testing.


----------



## clock12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/6835674
> 
> says my 2164mhz gtx 1080 is performing bad LOL>> ***


uhh 23% performed better-shame on you!

thats entertainment...lol


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> uhh 23% performed better-shame on you-lol
> 
> thats entertainment...lol


 HAHAH ya this benchmark is ******ed lol


----------



## Dragonsyph

Oh i has Gsync on and i dont think it would go over 100 fps, maybe that's why it says my gpu scored bad


----------



## clock12

yup,same here,
i`m just too lazy to turn it off for these kind of tests


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> yup,same here,
> i`m just too lazy to turn it off for these kind of tests


 Ya me too, I already deleted that benchmark. Good riddance hahahaha.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I think my chip can do 5.3 AVX. I do not use AVX offset at least.


----------



## Dragonsyph

30 min run of OCCT with avg temps at 53C that seems pretty darn good right? I cant get over how good temps are after delid


----------



## Daveleaf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> He did not say it was the part in the picture, could be memory or SOC VRM as far as we know.
> 
> Looks like his motherboard has a VRM heatsink LINK: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming-ITXac/


I don't have the MB anymore as it was returned, but here is the exact part that exploded.



Now getting a Monoblock for the Asus Strix z370 ITX


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> no sir,it does


Do all OCCT tests use AVX? Or just Small Set?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> Do all OCCT tests use AVX? Or just Small Set?


they all do


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> they all do


Ah, then I'm 5GHz non-AVX stable at 1.28V, but AVX stable only at 1.34V (Large/Medium) - 1.39V (Small), that's an insane difference... damn Vdroop.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Whats the best thing to test Ram overclocking?


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Whats the best thing to test Ram overclocking?


I launch 8 instances of HCI Memtest each set to (total RAM - 1500) / 8 MB. Adjust the amount so that you use as much RAM as possible, but without causing Windows to swapfile. You can see swapping happen as moving dark gray blocks under Memory tab of Task Manager / Performance.

Prime in Blend mode is not a bad idea either.


----------



## DStealth

Gonna stop benchmarking these CPUs the never stop scaling








CB15 1905 CB


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> Gonna stop benchmarking these CPUs the never stop scaling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CB15 1905 CB


dude where did u get ur cpu?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I can bench at "only" 5.4 ghz on mine

Haven't testet higher.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I can bench at "only" 5.4 ghz on mine
> 
> Haven't testet higher.


the most i can get at 1.44vcore (bios) which reads 1.451 on a DMM is 5.3ghz for cinibench and 5.4ghz in superpi 1M


----------



## Reva

Got my 8700k on asRock z370 extreme4, dark rock 3 pro.
Stopped at 4.8Ghz, 1.24 fixed Vcore for now, temps are close to 80s, no delid, in non-avx tests.

Can't figure out good offset (I want go for offset mode for lower volts on Idle), currently at -40mV, LLC3, looks stable, but sometimes pushing Vcore to 1.31+ that I don't want (in non-avx tests however use 1.24-1.26 Vcore). If I stay at fixed 1.24 all the time with speedstep and c states enabled won't it damage cpu in long run? Like it's still pushing 1.24V when the clock is 800mhz, isn't it like overvoltage for such low clock?

I've seen a lot of people actually using positive offset (+50,+100) on exact same mobo/cpu, wandering why it's such big difference with my case, VIDs for me are crazy (1.45+).


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daveleaf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> He did not say it was the part in the picture, could be memory or SOC VRM as far as we know.
> 
> Looks like his motherboard has a VRM heatsink LINK: https://www.asrock.com/mb/AMD/Fatal1ty%20X370%20Gaming-ITXac/
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the MB anymore as it was returned, but here is the exact part that exploded.
> 
> 
> 
> Now getting a Monoblock for the Asus Strix z370 ITX
Click to expand...

You just had a very rare shorted choke. Chokes don't need to be cooled.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *clock12*
> 
> yup,and finally as a reward for hours of testing
> 
> the enjoyable user bench...
> 
> would not take that too serious
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/6835674
> 
> says my 2164mhz gtx 1080 is performing bad LOL>> what the heck
Click to expand...

It's not an unreliable Benchmark at all
Pretty accurate to me with my testing over the years
http://www.userbenchmark.com/UserRun/6242866


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Just wanted to compare 8700K temp difference between stock and delidded, all the other things stayed the same, also wanted to run it at 5ghz but I quess x264 is AVX so it was 4.7 but doesnt matter it`s still apples to apples comparison. Runnin water on one 560 rad but fans are constant 480rpm since I dont want to hear them so temps might be on the highside for water, if I ramp em up temps improve drastically.

STOCK:



DELIDDED:



So as you can see about ~15c drop, and took about 5 minutes, did it with a razorblade


----------



## Lovejohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Just wanted to compare 8700K temp difference between stock and delidded, all the other things stayed the same, also wanted to run it at 5ghz but I quess x264 is AVX so it was 4.7 but doesnt matter it`s still apples to apples comparison. Runnin water on one 560 rad but fans are constant 480rpm since I dont want to hear them so temps might be on the highside for water, if I ramp em up temps improve drastically.
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> 
> DELIDDED:
> 
> 
> 
> So as you can see about ~15c drop, and took about 5 minutes, did it with a razorblade


I can second that. Quick'n easy razorblade delid gave me 15-18°C in direct comparison with a Dark rock pro 3 on a Aorus Gaming Ultra. Definitely worth it









Kind of worried about my VRM though...
@5Ghz 1.39v and after 8h of OCCT Small Data set VRM peaked at 114° (package @ 87°). And this is *after* tightening the screws of the VRM heatsinks! since this is a thing on the aorus boards apparently....before tightening the screws VRM peaked at 126°

@4.8Ghz 1.27v and after 2h of OCCT Small Data set VRM peaked at 93° (package @ 73°).

During heavy duty gaming however VRM, even @5Ghz, never go above mid 80's. Not sure whether to go with 5Ghz 24/7 or 4.8Ghz for the temps...


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> dude where did u get ur cpu?


From the grocery store


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovejohnson*
> 
> I can second that. Quick'n easy razorblade delid gave me 15-18°C in direct comparison with a Dark rock pro 3 on a Aorus Gaming Ultra. Definitely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of worried about my VRM though...
> @5Ghz 1.39v and after 8h of OCCT Small Data set VRM peaked at 114° (package @ 87°). And this is *after* tightening the screws of the VRM heatsinks! since this is a thing on the aorus boards apparently....before tightening the screws VRM peaked at 126°
> 
> @4.8Ghz 1.27v and after 2h of OCCT Small Data set VRM peaked at 93° (package @ 73°).
> 
> During heavy duty gaming however VRM, even @5Ghz, never go above mid 80's. Not sure whether to go with 5Ghz 24/7 or 4.8Ghz for the temps...


Holy moly, what board is that? My Apex VRM's never go above 55° with stress testing. Even lower when gaming


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Probably a mobo that costs 1/3rd of what u payed for yor apex.


----------



## GeneO

Sub. Just got mine installed on an Asus code x with 32 gb (16×2) of g.skill tridentz CL14 3200 MHz ram.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> the most i can get at 1.44vcore (bios) which reads 1.451 on a DMM is 5.3ghz for cinibench and 5.4ghz in superpi 1M


What motherboard? Id like to know where the contact points are on mine (Aorus Gaming 7). Also, what LLC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reva*
> 
> Got my 8700k on asRock z370 extreme4, dark rock 3 pro.
> Stopped at 4.8Ghz, 1.24 fixed Vcore for now, temps are close to 80s, no delid, in non-avx tests.
> 
> Can't figure out good offset (I want go for offset mode for lower volts on Idle), currently at -40mV, LLC3, looks stable, but sometimes pushing Vcore to 1.31+ that I don't want (in non-avx tests however use 1.24-1.26 Vcore). If I stay at fixed 1.24 all the time with speedstep and c states enabled won't it damage cpu in long run? Like it's still pushing 1.24V when the clock is 800mhz, isn't it like overvoltage for such low clock?
> 
> I've seen a lot of people actually using positive offset (+50,+100) on exact same mobo/cpu, wandering why it's such big difference with my case, VIDs for me are crazy (1.45+).


Anything under 1.4v is 100% safe for the most part, 24/7. It's current combined with voltage that is detrimental to longevity. Intel states that max voltage is actually 1.52v, which few of us want to believe, so you could run 1.4v 24/7 year in year out no problem. Many members here are coming from Sky Lake where they did exactly that.

I was a proponent of Dynamic / Adaptive until I got a string of BSOD's at 1.386-1.397v (5.1, -1 AVX) and not eager to go over 1.4v (it would have in all likelihood required 1.425-1.45v) and not wanting to sacrifice freq. and the fact that I had also arrived to the conclusion that I could make $2 a day mining Cryptonight running the chip at 5.0 GHz 24/7 (meaning, it was going to be at 5.0 Ghz and 1.3xx volt anyways) I decided to abandon Dynamic and am now stable at 1.34v.

I wager you will need 100mV more voltage if you want to use dynamic. If youre familiar with instability problems with Nvidia GPU's, the situation is that with C-States enabled you get wild clock swings, just like when you have "Adaptive" enabled on accident instead of "Prefer Max Performance" in Nvidia Control Panel. Same concept, same result.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lovejohnson*
> 
> I can second that. Quick'n easy razorblade delid gave me 15-18°C in direct comparison with a Dark rock pro 3 on a Aorus Gaming Ultra. Definitely worth it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of worried about my VRM though...
> @5Ghz 1.39v and after 8h of OCCT Small Data set VRM peaked at 114° (package @ 87°). And this is *after* tightening the screws of the VRM heatsinks! since this is a thing on the aorus boards apparently....before tightening the screws VRM peaked at 126°
> 
> @4.8Ghz 1.27v and after 2h of OCCT Small Data set VRM peaked at 93° (package @ 73°).
> 
> During heavy duty gaming however VRM, even @5Ghz, never go above mid 80's. Not sure whether to go with 5Ghz 24/7 or 4.8Ghz for the temps...


It's monoblock time!

Here's 1 hour of OCCT Small Data Set, VRM didn't exceed 39C:



http://imgur.com/OY028


Here's how it looks with the RGB monoblock in sync with the mobo:






This monoblock is worth its weight in gold. Out of all of the components I was admiring during piecing together Chelsea this was the most captivating. Extremely high quality, and serious heft, it felt like 1.5 lbs. of nickel plated copper goodness. The performance is amazing. 40C?

This is one of the reasons I decided to go with a full custom loop this time around. I was in need of a CPU cooler, and I was looking at NZXT's Kraken 62, and having been running The Poor Man's Hybrid kit on my 1080 Ti FE with no real idea as to how the VRM / MOSFET were coping I decided to splurge and do it right.

Zero regrets. If you can swing it, go the full loop route.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> What motherboard? Id like to know where the contact points are on mine (Aorus Gaming 7). Also, what LLC?
> Anything under 1.4v is 100% safe for the most part, 24/7. It's current combined with voltage that is detrimental to longevity. Intel states that max voltage is actually 1.52v, which few of us want to believe, so you could run 1.4v 24/7 year in year out no problem. Many members here are coming from Sky Lake where they did exactly that.
> 
> I was a proponent of Dynamic / Adaptive until I got a string of BSOD's at 1.386-1.397v (5.1, -1 AVX) and not eager to go over 1.4v (it would have in all likelihood required 1.425-1.45v) and not wanting to sacrifice freq. and the fact that I had also arrived to the conclusion that I could make $2 a day mining Cryptonight running the chip at 5.0 GHz 24/7 (meaning, it was going to be at 5.0 Ghz and 1.3xx volt anyways) I decided to abandon Dynamic and am now stable at 1.34v.
> 
> I wager you will need 100mV more voltage if you want to use dynamic. If youre familiar with instability problems with Nvidia GPU's, the situation is that with C-States enabled you get wild clock swings, just like when you have "Adaptive" enabled on accident instead of "Prefer Max Performance" in Nvidia Control Panel. Same concept, same result.
> It's monoblock time!
> 
> Here's 1 hour of OCCT Small Data Set, VRM didn't exceed 39C:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/OY028
> 
> 
> Here's how it looks with the RGB in sync with the mobo:


Apex, llc 5


----------



## Mooncheese

5 out of 6 max? Damn that's pretty good, I figured it would be much higher, have they improved the accuracy of LLC in the past few years? It used to be very dangerous, like anything higher than Very High would be a 50mv difference or worse:

https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/

5 would be the equivalent of Ultra High there in that article dated Jun 2013.

Edit:

No post in like 4 hours here, where is everyone?

Edit Edit:

Hopefully no suicides after BTC slipped from 14 to 10k!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

btc belongs to 5€ hope it`s there soon.


----------



## brandonr117

Kind of perplexed with some of these overclocks.
I have an 8700k with an ASRock Z370 Fatality with an EVGA CLC280 cooling it.
I have it at 4.8ghz at 1.34v.
I see people running it much much much lower voltage than mine and it's kind of freaking me out.
If I lower the voltage, the computer crashes, and if I increase, temps get annoying.
Is it my chip, or the motherboard.


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonr117*
> 
> Kind of perplexed with some of these overclocks.
> I have an 8700k with an ASRock Z370 Fatality with an EVGA CLC280 cooling it.
> I have it at 4.8ghz at 1.34v.
> I see people running it much much much lower voltage than mine and it's kind of freaking me out.
> If I lower the voltage, the computer crashes, and if I increase, temps get annoying.
> Is it my chip, or the motherboard.


Unfortunately, that is what we call the silicon lottery. Your chip just isn't as flexible with voltage and overclocking can vary on a per chip basis. If you need a little help or possibly try any additional settings to boost your overclock "POSSIBLY" further see my Coffee Lake overclocking guide here.


----------



## Jedson3614

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mooncheese*
> 
> 5 out of 6 max? Damn that's pretty good, I figured it would be much higher, have they improved the accuracy of LLC in the past few years? It used to be very dangerous, like anything higher than Very High would be a 50mv difference or worse:
> 
> https://linustechtips.com/main/topic/24019-load-line-calibration-why-overclockers-should-care/
> 
> 5 would be the equivalent of Ultra High there in that article dated Jun 2013.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> No post in like 4 hours here, where is everyone?
> 
> Edit Edit:
> 
> Hopefully no suicides after BTC slipped from 14 to 10k!


It also actually depends on the board, technically on my Z370 Extreme 4 level 1 is the highest while 5 is the lowest.


----------



## Mooncheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> btc belongs to 5€ hope it`s there soon.


It's going to 30k and beyond. This is a dip along the way.

Come back to this post in 6 months and will be seen as the blip that it is. There will be other blips. Fiat currency is dead. The system exhibits a level self organizing complexity that is beyond our comprehension and it has discovered that fiat currency is too slow with too many middlemen and too many entitled interests (read, the petro dollar).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> Unfortunately, that is what we call the silicon lottery. Your chip just isn't as flexible with voltage and overclocking can vary on a per chip basis. If you need a little help or possibly try any additional settings to boost your overclock "POSSIBLY" further see my Coffee Lake overclocking guide here.


It sounds like silicon lottery but we don't have all of the information.

I can't remember exactly but I don't know whether or not you stated whether youre using Dynamic / Adaptive voltage, how much LLC youre using, whether or not you have C-States disabled (big source of instability here) etc.

If you've been paying attention here you may have noticed that I went from 5.1 GHz -1 AVX @ 1.386-1.397v Dynamic / Adaptive, Very High LLC, 70% stable (it needed more voltage and I wasn't eager to go over 1.4v without ascertaining the actual voltage the chip was seeing accounting for LLC) Considering how unstable it was, I surmise something in the neighborhood of 1.425-1.45v was required.

I abandoned that for 5.1 Ghz -1 AVX @ 1.34v, Turbo LLC (5 out of 6, 6 being highest LLC), C-States disabled. The difference between 1.331-1.34 and 1.386-1.397v indicated by software is 7C in OCCT Small Data Set test with around 130W pulled, i.e. 60C peak vs 69C peak.

If youre running adaptive / dynamic you do whatever youre doing that is stable with probably 100mv less voltage with C-States disabled on static. So you should be able to secure 5.0 GHz under 1.4v static if youre doing 4.8 GHz with 1.34v dynamic. What is your uncore at?

My chip in particular isn't a good reference sample though, as Silicon Lottery binned it among what 42% of 8700k's can do, making it nearly among what the top 1/3rd of chips can do. 70% of 8700k's can do 5.0 GHz at 1.4v or less according to their binning statistics.

What guide are you referring to?

Also how much AVX? Is it 4.8 GHz 0 AVX?

The motherboards are pretty similar, this is the one I used:

https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z370-overclocking-coffee-lake/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jedson3614*
> 
> It also actually depends on the board, technically on my Z370 Extreme 4 level 1 is the highest while 5 is the lowest.


That's not confusing at all lol. They need to get on the same sheet of music if you ask me.


----------



## Roxputin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Just wanted to compare 8700K temp difference between stock and delidded, all the other things stayed the same, also wanted to run it at 5ghz but I quess x264 is AVX so it was 4.7 but doesnt matter it`s still apples to apples comparison. Runnin water on one 560 rad but fans are constant 480rpm since I dont want to hear them so temps might be on the highside for water, if I ramp em up temps improve drastically.
> 
> STOCK:
> 
> 
> 
> DELIDDED:
> 
> 
> 
> So as you can see about ~15c drop, and took about 5 minutes, did it with a razorblade


Check your vccio settings. It seems to be too high.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonr117*
> 
> Kind of perplexed with some of these overclocks.
> I have an 8700k with an ASRock Z370 Fatality with an EVGA CLC280 cooling it.
> I have it at 4.8ghz at 1.34v.
> I see people running it much much much lower voltage than mine and it's kind of freaking me out.
> If I lower the voltage, the computer crashes, and if I increase, temps get annoying.
> Is it my chip, or the motherboard.


In my opinion thats an average chip, regardless of any result you read on this forum. Silicon lottery tests 5.0 with 1.4v, and only 70% of those chips are stable.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Well, i finally think I got avx 5200mhz stable with a 5300mhz base clock. Using fixed voltage of 1.37 idle 1.39 load with LLC1.

Not sure if I like a fixed voltage that high for 24/7 use. So fare 45 hours of gaming and stress testing with zero Whea errors in HWinfo64. Everyday use and gaming I never reach higher than 55C. Temps are great, I just don't know if 1.39v fixed is ok for 24/7 usage.

Getting a 232 single thread score in CB, I think my ram is holding me back from getting any higher. 1766 for multi seems decent. Never done ram overlocking so i dont think i wanna even try just for the sake of benchmarks.


----------



## ViTosS

Hello guys, there is something really weird happening with my 8700k, whenever I use adaptive mode, it doesn't matter what LLC setting I use, my voltage goes crazy between 1.36~1.44v even if I set like 1.10v in BIOS, it doesn't happen with manual mode (fixed voltage), is that a known problem with the 8700k? I'm using the latest BIOS for Asus Maximus X Hero which is the 1003.

Any help? Thanks!


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hello guys, there is something really weird happening with my 8700k, whenever I use adaptive mode, it doesn't matter what LLC setting I use, my voltage goes crazy between 1.36~1.44v even if I set like 1.10v in BIOS, it doesn't happen with manual mode (fixed voltage), is that a known problem with the 8700k? I'm using the latest BIOS for Asus Maximus X Hero which is the 1003.
> 
> Any help? Thanks!


Set IA AC DC Loadline to 0.01 (or 1), whatever the lowest non zero value is.
that will stop it.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hello guys, there is something really weird happening with my 8700k, whenever I use adaptive mode, it doesn't matter what LLC setting I use, my voltage goes crazy between 1.36~1.44v even if I set like 1.10v in BIOS, it doesn't happen with manual mode (fixed voltage), is that a known problem with the 8700k? I'm using the latest BIOS for Asus Maximus X Hero which is the 1003.
> 
> Any help? Thanks!


Pretty sure with these CPU's using adaptive mode it goes of the VID table set by intel for each cpu. Higher hte load the higher VID the cpu will ask for there for inputting higher voltage. Pretty much why i switched to fixed voltage with a high LLC


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Well, i finally think I got avx 5200mhz stable with a 5300mhz base clock. Using fixed voltage of 1.37 idle 1.39 load with LLC1.


The problem with using max LLC (1 on ASRock, 7 on Asus) is that voltage goes up with higher load instead of down. So now you might instead get crashes at/near idle, or when only ~1 core is loaded, because LLC doesn't overcorrect voltage enough for 5.3GHz unless you're loading all cores.

I would recommend using the strongest LLC that does *not* overshoot under load. Testing "near idle stability" is very hard.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> The problem with using max LLC (1 on ASRock, 7 on Asus) is that voltage goes up with higher load instead of down. So now you might instead get crashes at/near idle, or when only ~1 core is loaded, because LLC doesn't overcorrect voltage enough for 5.3GHz unless you're loading all cores.
> 
> I would recommend using the strongest LLC that does *not* overshoot under load. Testing "near idle stability" is very hard.


I want higher voltage at load, it needs it vs idle. I need 1.39V at 100% load there for i set 1.37V with LLC1 which gives me lower vcore it idle and the vcore i need at load.


----------



## themule08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonr117*
> 
> Kind of perplexed with some of these overclocks.
> I have an 8700k with an ASRock Z370 Fatality with an EVGA CLC280 cooling it.
> I have it at 4.8ghz at 1.34v.
> I see people running it much much much lower voltage than mine and it's kind of freaking me out.
> If I lower the voltage, the computer crashes, and if I increase, temps get annoying.
> Is it my chip, or the motherboard.


also depends on cooling.. the chip will only take so much..


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I want higher voltage at load, it needs it vs idle. I need 1.39V at 100% load there for i set 1.37V with LLC1 which gives me lower vcore it idle and the vcore i need at load.


The better way to go is set a higher Vcore than you need then use LLC to let it drop under load to where you want it to be. Vdroop is there for a reason and it can actually be your friend. A little bit more Vcore without load will not do your CPU any harm but setting a higher LLC to boost voltage under load potentially could.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

U can see people running whatever low voltage, but most of them dont really test their stability with prime or something similar, so their results are irrelevant.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> U can see people running whatever low voltage, but most of them dont really test their stability with prime or something similar, so their results are irrelevant.


Wow big call... I wouldn't call OCCT stable irrelevant personally.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

i said prime or similar, l2read


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> U can see people running whatever low voltage, but most of them dont really test their stability with prime or something similar, so their results are irrelevant.


so if i showed you a program that would crash an OC that prime doesnt would prime now be irrelevant?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I am talking about people reffering to their look I ran cinebench once on 1.2v and 5ghz look at me, these results are irrelevant, you know what im talking about, stop trying to start something, also someone running something 1hour is irrelevant, run 8+ hours and come back.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I am talking about people reffering to their look I ran cinebench once on 1.2v and 5ghz look at me, these results are irrelevant, you know what im talking about, stop trying to start something, also someone running something 1hour is irrelevant, run 8+ hours and come back.


ah okay. I agree.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I am talking about people reffering to their look I ran cinebench once on 1.2v and 5ghz look at me, these results are irrelevant, you know what im talking about, stop trying to start something, also someone running something 1hour is irrelevant, run 8+ hours and come back.


I don't think you can call any single stress test 100% reliable for stability. Plenty of people have run prime95 for hours on end and yet still crash as soon as they try to play a game. My point is it's always better to use several different stress tests to achieve stability not just one, not even prime95 for hours on end. Personally 1 hour of OCCT is plenty stable combined with an hour of Realbench, nothing I do is data critical in anyway and over the years of reading these threads it's always the people that stress test for hours and hours sometimes days on end that are the ones complaining that their CPU can't reach the clocks it did previously. I'm not starting anything here but seriously saying those sorts of comments is always going to spark a debate. By your standards every overclock I have done is not stable.


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I want higher voltage at load, it needs it vs idle. I need 1.39V at 100% load there for i set 1.37V with LLC1 which gives me lower vcore it idle and the vcore i need at load.


But if you have only 1 core loaded, you still want the same highest voltage for 5.3GHz stable, except you won't get it because of the way LLC1 works. You could try Prime with just 1 thread to check.


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonr117*
> 
> Kind of perplexed with some of these overclocks.
> I have an 8700k with an ASRock Z370 Fatality with an EVGA CLC280 cooling it.
> I have it at 4.8ghz at 1.34v.
> I see people running it much much much lower voltage than mine and it's kind of freaking me out.
> If I lower the voltage, the computer crashes, and if I increase, temps get annoying.
> Is it my chip, or the motherboard.


You and me both, just got my new build set up and finally started to look at OC'ing. Right now I'm scared to go above 1.28vcore as my temps are too high.

Using my old h100i that kept a Xeon 1650v2 OC'ed to [email protected], all while under 30c idle and 65c under load. Meanwhile on my new 8700k 1.28vcore gets me to 40c idle and 80 avg on a 15 min Real Bench stress. I can't even attempt a Prime95 Small FFTs as I'm worried my house will burn down. Never wanted to do it as it terrifies me but guess I'll have to consider deliding.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ti20n*
> 
> But if you have only 1 core loaded, you still want the same highest voltage for 5.3GHz stable, except you won't get it because of the way LLC1 works. You could try Prime with just 1 thread to check.


My LLC kicks in with the smallest load and pretty much anything that's not idle, even with this web page open and me typing its at 1.39V, I don't know if this is just how my motherboard works, or its how the 8700k works but I like it.

Or maybe its the power plan, heck i dont know whats causing it. But i do like lower voltage at idle vs at load whiling using Fixed Voltage. I know its not as good as using adaptive voltage and getting like .8v at idle but its still better then nothing i guess.


----------



## Mars73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brandonr117*
> 
> Kind of perplexed with some of these overclocks.
> I have an 8700k with an ASRock Z370 Fatality with an EVGA CLC280 cooling it.
> I have it at 4.8ghz at 1.34v.
> I see people running it much much much lower voltage than mine and it's kind of freaking me out.
> If I lower the voltage, the computer crashes, and if I increase, temps get annoying.
> Is it my chip, or the motherboard.


Can't get a stable overclock higher then 4.8ghz here without a sky high voltage.
Though I have 4.8ghz at 1.29V, you would think 4.9ghz should at least be stable at 1.38V or something like that - but it always crashes beyond 4.8.
I'm fine with 4.8, temps are around 70-75 degrees. Though sometimes I want to try some settings but I must always revert to 4.8.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

And here I am running 4.8 at around 1.15V with max load temps of 45'-ish at full load. :-D


----------



## CurnRaisin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> And here I am running 4.8 at around 1.15V with max load temps of 45'-ish at full load. :-D


That is damn impressive, are you not interested in pushing it higher to see what you can get? I mean if it can do [email protected] I sure as hell be curious to see what I need to do 5 or above.


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CurnRaisin*
> 
> That is damn impressive, are you not interested in pushing it higher to see what you can get? I mean if it can do [email protected] I sure as hell be curious to see what I need to do 5 or above.


He's already posted numbers for 5.0 to 5.3 excessively. At this point, it's just fishing for compliments with his pre-binned cpu.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chibi*
> 
> He's already posted numbers for 5.0 to 5.3 excessively. At this point, it's just fishing for compliments with his pre-binned cpu.


Busted! Hahah


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Busted! Hahah


 Lol we should starta 5.3ghz OC club. ROFL,,, JK


----------



## chibi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Busted! Hahah


Haha, I don't blame you. That's one helluva CPU


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Set IA AC DC Loadline to 0.01 (or 1), whatever the lowest non zero value is.
> that will stop it.


That's the only way to stop it? And does it happen to everyone when they use adaptive mode?


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> The better way to go is set a higher Vcore than you need then use LLC to let it drop under load to where you want it to be. Vdroop is there for a reason and it can actually be your friend. A little bit more Vcore without load will not do your CPU any harm but setting a higher LLC to boost voltage under load potentially could.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> I want higher voltage at load, it needs it vs idle. I need 1.39V at 100% load there for i set 1.37V with LLC1 which gives me lower vcore it idle and the vcore i need at load.
Click to expand...

Or, use a lower LLC (e.g. llc 2 that's approximately between Asus's LLC4-5) in conjunction with ASRock's offset mode would introduce a slightly higher idle time voltage.

With LLC 1+ offsets, the idle voltage typically tapers off at 1/2 of vCore on load due to offset mode limitations. LLC2 used in conjunction with a higher positive offset would otherwise result in a slightly higher idle time voltage.

(e.g. LLC1 offsets giving a full load vCore of 1.344V, idle time voltage of ~0.672V at its lowest point.

However you could run LLC2, add probably 50mV which would probably still result in a full load voltage of 1.344V still but you'd get a minimum of 0.72V at idle time. If you had had issues with the CPU falling out at low load voltages but perfectly stable on heavy loads, this would help.

But LLC2 is a little far too "droopy" to contain a reasonable droop when used with fixed mode based on my observation with the current lineup, there are slightly measurable tradeoffs in either cases I feel







. But ASRock LLC2 + higher offsets are a reasonable pick)


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> Or, use a lower LLC (e.g. llc 2 that's approximately between Asus's LLC4-5) in conjunction with ASRock's offset mode would introduce a slightly higher idle time voltage.
> 
> With LLC 1+ offsets, the idle voltage typically tapers off at 1/2 of vCore on load due to offset mode limitations. LLC2 used in conjunction with a higher positive offset would otherwise result in a slightly higher idle time voltage.
> 
> (e.g. LLC1 offsets giving a full load vCore of 1.344V, idle time voltage of ~0.672V at its lowest point.
> 
> However you could run LLC2, add probably 50mV which would probably still result in a full load voltage of 1.344V still but you'd get a minimum of 0.72V at idle time. If you had had issues with the CPU falling out at low load voltages but perfectly stable on heavy loads, this would help.
> 
> But LLC2 is a little far too "droopy" to contain a reasonable droop when used with fixed mode based on my observation with the current lineup, there are slightly measurable tradeoffs in either cases I feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But ASRock LLC2 + higher offsets are a reasonable pick)


 SO you think I shoudd change it even though I'm 4 hours OCCT small set stable? Fixed voltage at 1.37v with 1.39v load is bad? You think dynamic voltage is better?

Iv spent to much time with this overclock and I kinda want it over with.

Edit: Iv always overclocked this way, higher vcore at load. My 4790k at 5ghz kept its overclock for 2+ years to the day I upgraded and never bsoded. I'm really not seeing why everyone disagrees with this method.

Your cpu even asks for a lot lower VID during low load, vs high load, so it makes sense you need more vcore at high load vs low. Mine asks for 1.1-1.2 VID at low load but asks for 1.42 at 100% load. So even 1.37 fixed at idle seems high, but does the job and 1.39 at 100% load is 100% stable at 5.3ghz.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Hey I'm running my 8700k at 5.2GHZ without AVX offset 1.38v in bios. After 4 hours realbench stresst test HWINFO64 indicates 1 cache error. What's should I do to get rid of this error? Thanks in advance

8700K 5.2/4.2 1.38v IO 1.225v / SA 1.25v ( if I bump the cache to 4.4 I got BSOD within 20 mins)
Asus apex x
2x8G 4200 17-18-18-36 1t (2 hours memtest )


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> Hey I'm running my 8700k at 5.2GHZ without AVX offset 1.38v in bios. After 4 hours realbench stresst test HWINFO64 indicates 1 cache error. What's should I do to get rid of this error? Thanks in advance
> 
> 8700K 5.2/4.2 1.38v IO 1.225v / SA 1.25v ( if I bump the cache to 4.4 I got BSOD within 20 mins)
> Asus apex x
> 2x8G 4200 17-18-18-36 1t (2 hours memtest )


 From others in this thread means your not really stable if your getting HWinfo errors, means its getting hardware errors but not big enough to cause BSOD yet. Try OCCT smalll data set and see if you can last 2 hours, then u know your stable.

OCCT small table is like the hardest to pass and if you error it will stop instead of bsoding saves you a lot of time.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> Hey I'm running my 8700k at 5.2GHZ without AVX offset 1.38v in bios. After 4 hours realbench stresst test HWINFO64 indicates 1 cache error. What's should I do to get rid of this error? Thanks in advance
> 
> 8700K 5.2/4.2 1.38v IO 1.225v / SA 1.25v ( if I bump the cache to 4.4 I got BSOD within 20 mins)
> Asus apex x
> 2x8G 4200 17-18-18-36 1t (2 hours memtest )


increase vcore by 0.05v till it stops.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> SO you think I shoudd change it even though I'm 4 hours OCCT small set stable? Fixed voltage at 1.37v with 1.39v load is bad? You think dynamic voltage is better?
> 
> Iv spent to much time with this overclock and I kinda want it over with.
> 
> Edit: Iv always overclocked this way, higher vcore at load. My 4790k at 5ghz kept its overclock for 2+ years to the day I upgraded and never bsoded. I'm really not seeing why everyone disagrees with this method.
> 
> Your cpu even asks for a lot lower VID during low load, vs high load, so it makes sense you need more vcore at high load vs low. Mine asks for 1.1-1.2 VID at low load but asks for 1.42 at 100% load. So even 1.37 fixed at idle seems high, but does the job and 1.39 at 100% load is 100% stable at 5.3ghz.


A lot of OC findings are a mixture of anecdotal findings, trial and error aside.
Whatever works best for you, I wouldn't be too worried since you're running a reasonable vcore overall.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> A lot of OC findings are a mixture of anecdotal findings, trial and error aside.
> Whatever works best for you, I wouldn't be too worried since you're running a reasonable vcore overall.


 ok good, iv done so much darn testing with this chip vs all the others that I'm kinda of sick of it lol. I use to love spending a lot of time overlcocking and benchmarking but at my age now I just want it over with. happy with 5.3ghz 1.39v max temp 75c in the max stesstest bechmarks. I can do 5.4 but then its hard to even get avx stable 5.2. So i settled with 5.3ghz 5.2ghz AVX. good enough right?>


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> increase vcore by 0.05v till it stops.


http://oc-esports.io/#!/article/5034/l_nuke_l_(us)_wins_rookie_rumble_51_onyxpetit_(france)_wins_amd_rumble_45

You ? Grats then


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Hello guys, there is something really weird happening with my 8700k, whenever I use adaptive mode, it doesn't matter what LLC setting I use, my voltage goes crazy between 1.36~1.44v even if I set like 1.10v in BIOS, it doesn't happen with manual mode (fixed voltage), is that a known problem with the 8700k? I'm using the latest BIOS for Asus Maximus X Hero which is the 1003.
> 
> Any help? Thanks!


I use Adaptive and it works perfect. Adaptive adjust the Vcore according to load and multiplier using the VID (Voltage identification digital) table in the processor. It is working correctly just like all the newer stock Intel PCs in the world.


----------



## Scotty99

On asus boards setting adaptive is really confusing. There are two fields one that says offset and one that says additional turbo voltage. What works is not touching the offset field and entering in your desired load voltage into the additional field,. which makes backwards sense to me but whatever lol.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> On asus boards setting adaptive is really confusing. There are two fields one that says offset and one that says additional turbo voltage. What works is not touching the offset field and entering in your desired load voltage into the additional field,. which makes backwards sense to me but whatever lol.


If you use Aisuite3 and go to the TPU section there is a a wonderful graphic of the voltage curve that shows changes as you change offset or additional voltage. Try changing the offset and and additional voltage there and the naming will make perfect sense to you.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If you use Aisuite3 and go to the TPU section there is a a wonderful graphic of the voltage curve that shows changes as you change offset or additional voltage. Try changing the offset and and additional voltage there and the naming will make perfect sense to you.


Well the confusing part to me is when you deal with offset you really have no idea what load voltage you are going to get, when leaving offset as is and entering voltage into the turbo field it loads at the voltage you enter (plus or minus llc level). Not even sure why offset exists honestly.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well the confusing part to me is when you deal with offset you really have no idea what load voltage you are going to get, when leaving offset as is and entering voltage into the turbo field it loads at the voltage you enter (plus or minus llc level). Not even sure why offset exists honestly.


Doesn't offset allow you to change the voltage throughout the entire frequency range? That means having both means you can set what voltage you want at load and also use offset to increase or decrease your voltage at idle. That's my understanding anyway.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Doesn't offset allow you to change the voltage throughout the entire frequency range? That means having both means you can set what voltage you want at load and also use offset to increase or decrease your voltage at idle. That's my understanding anyway.


Putting a number in the adaptive field does that. I didnt change offset just set 1.4 in additional turbo field, at load i get 1.408 and at idle it goes to .656, also has a range all throughout depending on the load. I honestly have no idea why offset exists lol.

This is my first board that has that additional turbo mode feature, but it acts just like offset on my previous 2500k system.


----------



## Rowethren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Putting a number in the adaptive field does that. I didnt change offset just set 1.4 in additional turbo field, at load i get 1.408 and at idle it goes to .656, also has a range all throughout depending on the load. I honestly have no idea why offset exists lol.
> 
> This is my first board that has that additional turbo mode feature, but it acts just like offset on my previous 2500k system.


So both Turbo voltage and Offset voltage changes the idle voltage then? If that is the case it makes no sense lol... If it was done the way I described that would have at least made some sort of sense


----------



## Scotty99

Im not sure as i couldnt get a proper offset to function, svid would give me like 1.6v at load lol. I dont think your supposed to touch offset on asus boards honestly, or at least i couldnt figure it out.

Its just odd as it seems other boards dont even have the additional turbo mode:





Asrock taichi all i see is offset, like my p67 had.

/shrug.


----------



## Scotty99

BTW how are people liking the asrock extreme 4? Was the board i originally was looking at but wasnt in stock at amazon, its on sale right now at the egg for 120 after MIR.


----------



## DStealth

[email protected]
CB11 20.73


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> increase vcore by 0.05v till it stops.


Congrats to you for your first place win in the latest Rookie rumble on HWbot very well done







, best I managed was 4th for Rookie rumble #4 +1Rep


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> http://oc-esports.io/#!/article/5034/l_nuke_l_(us)_wins_rookie_rumble_51_onyxpetit_(france)_wins_amd_rumble_45
> 
> You ? Grats then


Yeah lol. Thanks dude!


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Congrats to you for your first place win in the latest Rookie rumble on HWbot very well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , best I managed was 4th for Rookie rumble #4 +1Rep


Thanks man! Looking foward to more. It was fun.


----------



## HvacGuru

Damn most of the top 10 were guys in this thread. Congrats Nuke for 1st place!


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Damn most of the top 10 were guys in this thread. Congrats Nuke for 1st place!


Thanks!


----------



## Pyounpy-2

I also get a nice 8700K operatable at [email protected]


----------



## DStealth

Finally, your memory and mobo are very good. You should exceed 1900 with ease


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Thank you, DStealth.


----------



## patishi

Hi guys,
Just manually overclocked my 8700k to 4.7 on all cores (multicore enhancement failed realbench in the first run). I use Gigabyte aorus gaming 5 mobo and Noctua D15.

I set Vcore to 1.25 and LLC is at Turbo. The voltage is showing as 1.248 most of the time in HWmonitor and sometimes peaks at 1.28,1.29 and even 1.3.. is it normal?
I thought that LLC should stabilize the voltage, and 1.3 seems too high of a jump for Turbo (I don't want to do Extreme setting if I don't have to)

Another question I have:
I disabled all C states and speedshift technology but didn't touch EIST,voltage optimization and those settings (a little bit below the c states in the bios) is it ok? Do you guys run high performance power plan in windows?
I thought that If I disabled c states I might as well go all the way with high performance mode.

EDIT: Do I need to worry about the VID being too high? I know it is not the actual Vcore but what exactly does it mean? it is hanging around 1.32-1.34 all the time.

Thx.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well the confusing part to me is when you deal with offset you really have no idea what load voltage you are going to get, when leaving offset as is and entering voltage into the turbo field it loads at the voltage you enter (plus or minus llc level). Not even sure why offset exists honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't offset allow you to change the voltage throughout the entire frequency range? That means having both means you can set what voltage you want at load and also use offset to increase or decrease your voltage at idle. That's my understanding anyway.
Click to expand...

Yes offset in changes the Vcore at idle and all they way to full multiplier.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rowethren*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Putting a number in the adaptive field does that. I didnt change offset just set 1.4 in additional turbo field, at load i get 1.408 and at idle it goes to .656, also has a range all throughout depending on the load. I honestly have no idea why offset exists lol.
> 
> This is my first board that has that additional turbo mode feature, but it acts just like offset on my previous 2500k system.
> 
> 
> 
> So both Turbo voltage and Offset voltage changes the idle voltage then? If that is the case it makes no sense lol... If it was done the way I described that would have at least made some sort of sense
Click to expand...

Adaptive turbo on ASUS can't set negative Vcore and won't effect Idle voltage when the voltages is increased. With offset Vcore folks can change the voltage postie or negative through the whole range idle to full turbo.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> increase vcore by 0.05v till it stops.


thanks I increased the voltage to 1.39 in bios seems fine now.The cpu temperature hits 75c when running realbench 2.43. That's under a 420mm custom loop. Is the temp okay? or I need to dial back a little bit? (cpu is delided and gpu is in the same loop. When running PUBG cpu is around 50-59c gpu is 41c )


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im not sure as i couldnt get a proper offset to function, svid would give me like 1.6v at load lol. I dont think your supposed to touch offset on asus boards honestly, or at least i couldnt figure it out.
> 
> Its just odd as it seems other boards dont even have the additional turbo mode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asrock taichi all i see is offset, like my p67 had.
> 
> /shrug.


Asus is the only one with Adaptive turbo. ASrock and MSI have offset then Gigabyte calls it DVID (dynamic voltage identification digital)Vcore. They all voltage offset the stock Intel VID.

With my 4.8GHz overclock I did not change the stock Auto setting for Vcore. The processor stress tested fine and has been doing just fine so no hassle.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patishi*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Just manually overclocked my 8700k to 4.7 on all cores (multicore enhancement failed realbench in the first run). I use Gigabyte aorus gaming 5 mobo and Noctua D15.
> 
> I set Vcore to 1.25 and LLC is at Turbo. The voltage is showing as 1.248 most of the time in HWmonitor and sometimes peaks at 1.28,1.29 and even 1.3.. is it normal?
> I thought that LLC should stabilize the voltage, and 1.3 seems too high of a jump for Turbo (I don't want to do Extreme setting if I don't have to)
> 
> Another question I have:
> I disabled all C states and speedshift technology but didn't touch EIST,voltage optimization and those settings (a little bit below the c states in the bios) is it ok? Do you guys run high performance power plan in windows?
> I thought that If I disabled c states I might as well go all the way with high performance mode.
> 
> EDIT: Do I need to worry about the VID being too high? I know it is not the actual Vcore but what exactly does it mean? it is hanging around 1.32-1.34 all the time.
> 
> Thx.


VID is (Voltage Identification digital) intel sets a VID table on every processor according to testing. The VID is a signal from the processor to the VRM used when running stock or adaptive Vcore to command the voltage requirement idle to full load. Fixed Vcore bypasses VID.


----------



## patishi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> VID is (Voltage Identification digital) intel sets a VID table on every processor according to testing. The VID is a signal from the processor to the VRM used when running stock or adaptive Vcore to command the voltage requirement idle to full load. Fixed Vcore bypasses VID.


Thank you, great explanation.


----------



## HvacGuru

How many watts can a 8700k take safely? This is 5.1Ghz & 16gb ram @ 1.34v and all my Corsair 110 can handle. I know a delid would help temps but the 180 watts concerns me. delid and shoot for 5.2Ghz ?


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> thanks I increased the voltage to 1.39 in bios seems fine now.The cpu temperature hits 75c when running realbench 2.43. That's under a 420mm custom loop. Is the temp okay? or I need to dial back a little bit? (cpu is delided and gpu is in the same loop. When running PUBG cpu is around 50-59c gpu is 41c )


I think your fine. Temps will vary based on your ambient temps, radiator placement, and case flow.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> How many watts can a 8700k take safely? This is 5.1Ghz & 16gb ram @ 1.34v and all my Corsair 110 can handle. I know a delid would help temps but the 180 watts concerns me. delid and shoot for 5.2Ghz ?


Dunno why yours pulls so much during RB. The most I pull when running RB is 130w @ 1.365vcore. Dunno if delid and temps have anything to do with it.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> How many watts can a 8700k take safely? This is 5.1Ghz & 16gb ram @ 1.34v and all my Corsair 110 can handle. I know a delid would help temps but the 180 watts concerns me. delid and shoot for 5.2Ghz ?


Asus recommend that you stay below 2x stock TDP to avoid chip degradation, which is why I set my power limits in UEFI to 180W


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Dunno why yours pulls so much during RB. The most I pull when running RB is 130w @ 1.365vcore. Dunno if delid and temps have anything to do with it.


Were you using 16gb ram? This is the first time i ran RB using 16gb and noticed the wattage. Prime 95 & OCCT never pulled that much, but i never ran them with the 16gb ram.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Were you using 16gb ram? This is the first time i ran RB using 16gb and noticed the wattage. Prime 95 & OCCT never pulled that much, but i never ran them with the 16gb ram.


yes i was.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Asus recommend that you stay below 2x stock TDP to avoid chip degradation, which is why I set my power limits in UEFI to 180W


So no delid for me, if it's pulling 180w now. Damn it lol


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> yes i was.


I was scared you were going to say that


----------



## l Nuke l

here is a pick of an 8 hour RB v2.44 run. Cant find a screenshot of v2.56 but load is about the same I believe.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> So no delid for me, if it's pulling 180w now. Damn it lol


What are you running to pull 180W?


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> here is a pick of an 8 hour RB v2.44 run. Cant find a screenshot of v2.56 but load is about the same I believe.


Maybe it's the verison of RB. I will give 2.56 a try and see if it's pulling that much. I am running fixed voltage, if that matters?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Maybe it's the verison of RB. I will give 2.56 a try and see if it's pulling that much. I am running fixed voltage, if that matters?


Version 2.56 Realbench run [email protected] (UEFI) LLC 6 delided only pulls 140 Watts on package power


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Version 2.56 Realbench run [email protected] (UEFI) LLC 6 delided only pulls 140 Watts on package power


Nice. But you were only using 4Gb of ram. I was testing with 16gb and noticed the wattage.


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Maybe it's the verison of RB. I will give 2.56 a try and see if it's pulling that much. I am running fixed voltage, if that matters?


I also run fixed vcore. llc 5


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> I also run fixed vcore. llc 5


Damn...I am down loading 2.56 now.


----------



## HvacGuru

The 2.56 is still pulling 167w, but runs a little cooler. I am lost? Maybe it's my 160.00$ ASrock mb


----------



## l Nuke l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> How many watts can a 8700k take safely? This is 5.1Ghz & 16gb ram @ 1.34v and all my Corsair 110 can handle. I know a delid would help temps but the 180 watts concerns me. delid and shoot for 5.2Ghz ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> The 2.56 is still pulling 167w, but runs a little cooler. I am lost? Maybe it's my 160.00$ ASrock mb


Dude in both those pics your running v2.56. You ran the same version twice lol.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> How many watts can a 8700k take safely? This is 5.1Ghz & 16gb ram @ 1.34v and all my Corsair 110 can handle. I know a delid would help temps but the 180 watts concerns me. delid and shoot for 5.2Ghz ?


Intel specification for maximum watts is 209.76 watts.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l Nuke l*
> 
> Dude in both those pics your running v2.56. You ran the same version twice lol.


I seen that lol. Still the same 2.43


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I use Adaptive and it works perfect. Adaptive adjust the Vcore according to load and multiplier using the VID (Voltage identification digital) table in the processor. It is working correctly just like all the newer stock Intel PCs in the world.


Well, I think my chip or board is bugged/faulty then... Because whenever I use adaptive my voltage is crazy when applying stress like x264, it jumps from a lot of values that I don't set in BIOS.


----------



## HvacGuru

Just a warning to anybody using the ASRock motherboards. Watch your OC on these MB. Same wattage using prime at 5.1Ghz 170w on the CPU @1.34v


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I use Adaptive and it works perfect. Adaptive adjust the Vcore according to load and multiplier using the VID (Voltage identification digital) table in the processor. It is working correctly just like all the newer stock Intel PCs in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I think my chip or board is bugged/faulty then... Because whenever I use adaptive my voltage is crazy when applying stress like x264, it jumps from a lot of values that I don't set in BIOS.
Click to expand...

Adaptive is working normal any load varies faster than reported and the voltage will go up and down with stock and adaptive settings on all newer Intel's. The VID inside the processor runs the commands for Vcore with the Adapative settings you set as a reference. Every processor will run a different Adaptive Vcore because the VID table is set for every processor according to Intel's testing.

Setting Adaptive is easy just set the Adaptive BIOS voltage close to what you want at the maximum load and test, then increasing or decrease 5 to 10mV at a time until stable or unstable.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Adaptive is working normal any load varies faster than reported and the voltage will go up and down with stock and adaptive settings on all newer Intel's. The VID inside the processor runs the commands for Vcore with the Adapative settings you set as a reference. Every processor will run a different Adaptive Vcore because the VID table is set for every processor according to Intel's testing.
> 
> Setting Adaptive is easy just set the Adaptive BIOS voltage close to what you want at the maximum load and test, then increasing or decrease 5 to 10mV at a time until stable or unstable.


I tried LLC 3, 4 and 5 on my Asus board and when I set adaptive mode and set additional turbo voltage to like 1.25v, it varies to 1.44v and something almost exceed 1.49v but keep changing a lot while stressing from 1.36v~1.44v I never seen this happening before with my old 7700k, even using adaptive mode the voltage at full load using a program like x264 custom loop would be a fixed voltage or at least variating a little bit (which is normal).


----------



## dbq5anlxj

I set llc6 for 5.1ghz at 1.35v but my voltage shoot up to 1.39 when running realbench. If I set llc5 the voltage drop to 1.32 when full load.both setting idle at 1.36v and I use asus apex board 1003 bios. is this normal?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dbq5anlxj*
> 
> I set llc6 for 5.1ghz at 1.35v but my voltage shoot up to 1.39 when running realbench. If I set llc5 the voltage drop to 1.32 when full load.both setting idle at 1.36v and I use asus apex board 1003 bios. is this normal?


Short answer yes it is normal Vdroop which is an Intel thing, work out what voltage you need under load then set your Vcore in UEFI higher than you need so that when using LLC 5 will drop to the voltage you require under load, its better to do this than use LLC to push your voltage up under load


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Adaptive is working normal any load varies faster than reported and the voltage will go up and down with stock and adaptive settings on all newer Intel's. The VID inside the processor runs the commands for Vcore with the Adapative settings you set as a reference. Every processor will run a different Adaptive Vcore because the VID table is set for every processor according to Intel's testing.
> 
> Setting Adaptive is easy just set the Adaptive BIOS voltage close to what you want at the maximum load and test, then increasing or decrease 5 to 10mV at a time until stable or unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried LLC 3, 4 and 5 on my Asus board and when I set adaptive mode and set additional turbo voltage to like 1.25v, it varies to 1.44v and something almost exceed 1.49v but keep changing a lot while stressing from 1.36v~1.44v I never seen this happening before with my old 7700k, even using adaptive mode the voltage at full load using a program like x264 custom loop would be a fixed voltage or at least variating a little bit (which is normal).
Click to expand...

You must have missed it because my kaby lake does the same thing on Adaptive, so does my laptop and other PC's. All newer PC's from Intel very voltage under load.


----------



## dbq5anlxj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Short answer yes it is normal Vdroop which is an Intel thing, work out what voltage you need under load then set your Vcore in UEFI higher than you need so that when using LLC 5 will drop to the voltage you require under load, its better to do this than use LLC to push your voltage up under load


okay thanks


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Short answer yes it is normal Vdroop which is an Intel thing, work out what voltage you need under load then set your Vcore in UEFI higher than you need so that when using LLC 5 will drop to the voltage you require under load, its better to do this than use LLC to push your voltage up under load


Why.
Seriously I don't understand.
For me on my Apex it doesn't matter whether I use LLC 5 or LLC 6 I still end up needing the same voltage under load.

With LLC 6 I can use a lower idle voltage compared to LLC 5..

So in the end does it really matter when under load you end up needing the same voltage anyway?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Why.
> Seriously I don't understand.
> For me on my Apex it doesn't matter whether I use LLC 5 or LLC 6 I still end up needing the same voltage under load.
> 
> With LLC 6 I can use a lower idle voltage compared to LLC 5..
> 
> So in the end does it really matter when under load you end up needing the same voltage anyway?


By using a lower LLC you avoid any possible voltage overshoot under load which is ideal as thats what Vdroop is there for, LLC is there to mitigate Vdroop to a certain extent but it is not intended to be used to push voltage up under load. For example I run my 8700K at 5.2Ghz 24/7 settings, under load I know my CPU needs 1.375V to be stable so I set the adaptive Vcore in the UEFI to 1.39V with LLC 5 which I know drops voltage to 1.375V under load which is where I want it to be. I could set Vcore to 1.36V in UEFI and use LLC 6 to push the voltage up to the required 1.375V under load BUT by doing so you run the risk of voltage overshoot that software cannot pick up quick enough, not even a DMM samples quick enough to pick up these voltages only an oscilloscope can, these voltages at the worst time ie: under load (high current) can and will damage your CPU


----------



## DStealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HvacGuru*
> 
> Just a warning to anybody using the ASRock motherboards. Watch your OC on these MB. Same wattage using prime at 5.1Ghz 170w on the CPU @1.34v
> ...


What are your additional voltages, if left on AUTO can result in very height values when CPU is OCed . VCCIO/SA/PLL etc to 1.3V + Try setting them manually to lowest stable points and measure the consumption again.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> By using a lower LLC you avoid any possible voltage overshoot under load which is ideal as thats what Vdroop is there for, LLC is there to mitigate Vdroop to a certain extent but it is not intended to be used to push voltage up under load. For example I run my 8700K at 5.2Ghz 24/7 settings, under load I know my CPU needs 1.375V to be stable so I set the adaptive Vcore in the UEFI to 1.39V with LLC 5 which I know drops voltage to 1.375V under load which is where I want it to be. I could set Vcore to 1.36V in UEFI and use LLC 6 to push the voltage up to the required 1.375V under load BUT by doing so you run the risk of voltage overshoot that software cannot pick up quick enough, not even a DMM samples quick enough to pick up these voltages only an oscilloscope can, these voltages at the worst time ie: under load (high current) can and will damage your CPU


If you are overclocking, how is that so? You need the voltage you need. On
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> By using a lower LLC you avoid any possible voltage overshoot under load which is ideal as thats what Vdroop is there for, LLC is there to mitigate Vdroop to a certain extent but it is not intended to be used to push voltage up under load. For example I run my 8700K at 5.2Ghz 24/7 settings, under load I know my CPU needs 1.375V to be stable so I set the adaptive Vcore in the UEFI to 1.39V with LLC 5 which I know drops voltage to 1.375V under load which is where I want it to be. I could set Vcore to 1.36V in UEFI and use LLC 6 to push the voltage up to the required 1.375V under load BUT by doing so you run the risk of voltage overshoot that software cannot pick up quick enough, not even a DMM samples quick enough to pick up these voltages only an oscilloscope can, these voltages at the worst time ie: under load (high current) can and will damage your CPU


How is that? I agree that you need the voltage that you need for stability when overclocking,. Any overshoots at that voltage are unavoidable. If you lower your LLC, then you will need a larger adaptive voltage to make your OC stable. You may get lower volts at intermediate turbo loads, but that may make them unstable. It is a trade-off, OC isn't exactly healthy for your processor


----------



## ti20n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> By using a lower LLC you avoid any possible voltage overshoot under load which is ideal as thats what Vdroop is there for, LLC is there to mitigate Vdroop to a certain extent but it is not intended to be used to push voltage up under load.


Amen. I've experienced crashes at idle / medium load before due to using the "voltage goes up instead of down under load" max LLC setting. Never again. Very intermittent instability, very hard to "test" for. Opening 30 Chrome windows in a row could BSOD for example.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> If you are overclocking, how is that so? You need the voltage you need. On
> How is that? I agree that you need the voltage that you need for stability when overclocking,. Any overshoots at that voltage are unavoidable. If you lower your LLC, then you will need a larger adaptive voltage to make your OC stable. You may get lower volts at intermediate turbo loads, but that may make them unstable. It is a trade-off, OC isn't exactly healthy for your processor


Considering voltage itself is not what causes a CPU to degrade, its a combination of both voltage and current more so current, so would you rather have voltage overshoot whilst under load or would you rather have voltage overshoot at idle or virtually no load? Which scenario has the potential to do more damage? Intel Vdroop is there for a reason.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You must have missed it because my kaby lake does the same thing on Adaptive, so does my laptop and other PC's. All newer PC's from Intel very voltage under load.


Not at all, when I had my 7700k and I set like 1.30v I would be close to 1.30 and when stressing it would drop a bit or more according to LLC level and NEVER went to 1.49v and these really high voltages, like 1.44v and stuff if I had set in BIOS 1.30v. And would also be a fixed value like 1.32v, varying at best 1.6mv and not jumping and changing all the time like is doing now with 8700k,.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Considering voltage itself is not what causes a CPU to degrade, its a combination of both voltage and current more so current, so would you rather have voltage overshoot whilst under load or would you rather have voltage overshoot at idle or virtually no load? Which scenario has the potential to do more damage? Intel Vdroop is there for a reason.


First off, adaptive voltage only applies while above the turbo frequency, but LLC to the entire load line, If you OC you are going to have to have a certain voltage to be stable at load, regardless of whether you got there with lower LLC and higher adaptive voltage or vice versa. That is nothing you can control if you want a stable overclock under load. So overshoot at load is something you cannot control when overclocking.

If you lower LLC and raise adaptive voltage to get voltage required for stability at load,, then you may get some advantage of the lower LLC below turbo frequency, as adaptive voltage only applies above turbo frequency. But as you imply, that doesn't matter much (compared to voltage above turbo).

So where would you gain?

When you are talking about current degradation, it has nothing to do with voltage overshoot. It is all about electromigration damage,


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> You must have missed it because my kaby lake does the same thing on Adaptive, so does my laptop and other PC's. All newer PC's from Intel very voltage under load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, when I had my 7700k and I set like 1.30v I would be close to 1.30 and when stressing it would drop a bit or more according to LLC level and NEVER went to 1.49v and these really high voltages, like 1.44v and stuff if I had set in BIOS 1.30v. And would also be a fixed value like 1.32v, varying at best 1.6mv and not jumping and changing all the time like is doing now with 8700k,.
Click to expand...

Then you were using Fixed Vcore and not (Adaptive) Adaptive adapts to the load end of story. I don't know what you were doing SVID has been here since sandy bridge.

Serial Voltage Identification "SVID": A few generations back, Intel introduced serial voltage identification (SVID) which is a protocol the CPU uses to communicate with the voltage regulator. The power control unit inside the CPU uses SVID to communicate with the PWM controller that controls the voltage regulator. This allows the CPU to pick its optimum voltage depending on current conditions (temperature, frequency, load, etc.). You can actually use a combination of SVID and LLC to get an optimal VCore instead of manually setting it. If you start your system without making any changes, your VID (which some refer to as the stock voltage) might be 1.25v, but if you lower your CPU multiplier and restart, you will find your VID has dropped automatically. The reverse happens if you increase your clock and do not set any VCore. Intel's latest CPUs are able to pick their own voltage, and this comes into play if you want to utilize "offset" / "adaptive" voltage. The good news is that if you come from Haswell, you should look forward to a CPU that has the same or better durability.

Read more: https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index5.html


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> First off, adaptive voltage only applies while above the turbo frequency, but LLC to the entire load line, If you OC you are going to have to have a certain voltage to be stable at load, regardless of whether you got there with lower LLC and higher adaptive voltage or vice versa. That is nothing you can control if you want a stable overclock under load. So overshoot at load is something you cannot control when overclocking.
> 
> If you lower LLC and raise adaptive voltage to get voltage required for stability at load,, then you may get some advantage of the lower LLC below turbo frequency, as adaptive voltage only applies above turbo frequency. But as you imply, that doesn't matter much (compared to voltage above turbo).
> 
> So where would you gain?
> 
> When you are talking about current degradation, it has nothing to do with voltage overshoot. It is all about electromigration damage,


So the voltage overshoot that your software or DMM does not see but that I can assure is there (I tested this a few years ago with a scope) does no damage and does not briefly cause your CPU power consumption to go up and cause potential damage to your CPU? Obviously better VRM's on better boards reduce this possibility to a large extent, well each to their own, more experienced overclockers than me have always done it this way and the engineers at Intel are also way smarter than any of us, I have only "dabled" in electronics as a hobby for the last 30 years but thats my thoughts on why Vdroop is actually beneficial to an extent.,


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> So the voltage overshoot that your software or DMM does not see but that I can assure is there (I tested this a few years ago with a scope) does no damage and does not briefly cause your CPU power consumption to go up and cause potential damage to your CPU? Obviously better VRM's on better boards reduce this possibility to a large extent, well each to their own, more experienced overclockers than me have always done it this way and the engineers at Intel are also way smarter than any of us, I have only "dabled" in electronics as a hobby for the last 30 years but thats my thoughts on why Vdroop is actually beneficial to an extent.,


Really? Did I say that? No. I said if you overclock there is not much you can do about it. And it isn't because of any power glitch it causes, it is because of the voltage spike.


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Then you were using Fixed Vcore and not (Adaptive) Adaptive adapts to the load end of story. I don't know what you were doing SVID has been here since sandy bridge.
> 
> Serial Voltage Identification "SVID": A few generations back, Intel introduced serial voltage identification (SVID) which is a protocol the CPU uses to communicate with the voltage regulator. The power control unit inside the CPU uses SVID to communicate with the PWM controller that controls the voltage regulator. This allows the CPU to pick its optimum voltage depending on current conditions (temperature, frequency, load, etc.). You can actually use a combination of SVID and LLC to get an optimal VCore instead of manually setting it. If you start your system without making any changes, your VID (which some refer to as the stock voltage) might be 1.25v, but if you lower your CPU multiplier and restart, you will find your VID has dropped automatically. The reverse happens if you increase your clock and do not set any VCore. Intel's latest CPUs are able to pick their own voltage, and this comes into play if you want to utilize "offset" / "adaptive" voltage. The good news is that if you come from Haswell, you should look forward to a CPU that has the same or better durability.
> 
> Read more: https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index5.html


Look at this, I've set 1.27v for adaptive mode voltage (additional turbo mode voltage) and left the offset AUTO, and this is without any power plan, look my voltage of 1.49v and I've set 1.27v in BIOS, I'm afraid to start to stress and my voltage spikes to something higher than 1.50v and damage my CPU, this definitely isn't normal:


----------



## Scotty99

Thats because you need to set IA/DC loadline to .01, i forget where it is in the bios but it makes it so what you set is closer to actual load voltage.

Honestly this stuff is so nonsensical most people are better off using auto overclocking software, 95% of the results for zero effort lol.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Then you were using Fixed Vcore and not (Adaptive) Adaptive adapts to the load end of story. I don't know what you were doing SVID has been here since sandy bridge.
> 
> Serial Voltage Identification "SVID": A few generations back, Intel introduced serial voltage identification (SVID) which is a protocol the CPU uses to communicate with the voltage regulator. The power control unit inside the CPU uses SVID to communicate with the PWM controller that controls the voltage regulator. This allows the CPU to pick its optimum voltage depending on current conditions (temperature, frequency, load, etc.). You can actually use a combination of SVID and LLC to get an optimal VCore instead of manually setting it. If you start your system without making any changes, your VID (which some refer to as the stock voltage) might be 1.25v, but if you lower your CPU multiplier and restart, you will find your VID has dropped automatically. The reverse happens if you increase your clock and do not set any VCore. Intel's latest CPUs are able to pick their own voltage, and this comes into play if you want to utilize "offset" / "adaptive" voltage. The good news is that if you come from Haswell, you should look forward to a CPU that has the same or better durability.
> 
> Read more: https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index5.html
> 
> 
> 
> Look at this, I've set 1.27v for adaptive mode voltage (additional turbo mode voltage) and left the offset AUTO, and this is without any power plan, look my voltage of 1.49v and I've set 1.27v in BIOS, I'm afraid to start to stress and my voltage spikes to something higher than 1.50v and damage my CPU, this definitely isn't normal:
Click to expand...

I said Intel sets every CPU VID table according to testing, it looks like you have a High VID if you are using Auto LLC?


----------



## Scotty99

You can override the intel defaults by setting IA AC/DC loadline to .01. Dont ask me why you need to do this and why it isnt in the same bios section as the rest of the voltage values, but once i changed this my volts in adaptive mode were very near what i set in bios (before figuring in LLC levels).

I personally believe a "proper" overclock uses adaptive/offset volts just like a stock CPU has, but to dial it in manually is a tedious affair and using asus ai suite achieves this with a click of a button. Mine gave me 5ghz on 4 cores and 4.8 on 6 core loads with 1.35v. Thats not as good as i can do manually but its not far off, and you know things are "right".


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats because you need to set IA/DC loadline to .01, i forget where it is in the bios but it makes it so what you set is closer to actual load voltage.
> 
> Honestly this stuff is so nonsensical most people are better off using auto overclocking software, 95% of the results for zero effort lol.


You will find it under Extreme tweaker internal CPU power management


----------



## Scotty99

Whats funny is no one on the planet will know how to do this, there is almost no information out there on why when you try setting a proper overclock are the volts not matching what you set (like vitos above). I understand thats why forums like this exist, but why in the world is this not an automatic thing when you select adaptive voltages? Even the asus software uses adaptive voltage, are they expecting everyone who overclocks to use manual voltage?

Using a yahoo search, there are exactly 3 results in regards to the IA AC/DC settings on asus motherboards lol:
https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=ia+dc+loadline&fr=yfp-t&fp=1&toggle=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8

Anyways rant over, this is why i think someone needs to put up a adaptive mode overclocking tutorial on the youtubes.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Look at this, I've set 1.27v for adaptive mode voltage (additional turbo mode voltage) and left the offset AUTO, and this is without any power plan, look my voltage of 1.49v and I've set 1.27v in BIOS, I'm afraid to start to stress and my voltage spikes to something higher than 1.50v and damage my CPU, this definitely isn't normal:


Have you disabled Multi-core enchantment? I siabled this and my core jumped to 1.5v under adaptive (set to 1.24).


----------



## Vlada011

i7-8700K- Great CPU. Intel bug spoil everything.
But if someone want to build and OC to 5.0GHz I have great recommendation for board.

*ASUS Maximus X Code*
Board is amazing. It's not cheap but its' not too expensive as high end motherboards but have everything you need.
It's much cheaper than Formula and i think Supremacy CPU block or some other will be enough

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-X-CODE/


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> i7-8700K- Great CPU. Intel bug spoil everything.
> But if someone want to build and OC to 5.0GHz I have great recommendation for board.
> 
> *ASUS Maximus X Code*
> Board is amazing. It's not cheap but its' not too expensive as high end motherboards but have everything you need.
> It's much cheaper than Formula and i think Supremacy CPU block or some other will be enough
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-X-CODE/


Code is an excellent board but in my country Formula is only $60 more







which is why I went with the Formula.


----------



## chrisjmv

I have a wreid problem with my i7 8700k @ 4.8GHZ with 1.25V , XMP on with 32GB Corsair RAM, VCCIO/SA 1.15V with Intel Burn Test.
Mainboard is an Asus Maximus X Code Bios 1003
Corsair PSU RMi 850W

all Voltages are fine

Otherwise CPU is running stable with these Voltage Settings.

Cooled by a Corsair H150i Pro.

*
here Screenshot without Hyperthreading:*



*and here with Hyperthreading:*



why do I have less Glfops with Hyperthreading??

and Intel Burn Test causes freeze from time to the screen for a couple of seconds 1-10secs


----------



## Scotty99

Man these chips are laughably hot, you have the best AIO on the market (very close to full custom loop capacity) and you are touching 80c with 1.25v .

As for your question its probably just some random bug that isnt to be worried about, time to delid that puppy


----------



## chrisjmv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Man these chips are laughably hot, you have the best AIO on the market (very close to full custom loop capacity) and you are touching 80c with 1.25v .
> 
> As for your question its probably just some random bug that isnt to be worried about, time to delid that puppy


yeah must be delided...









AIO was on Balance Mode but still damn hot.

Is it normal that IBT Test causing the system to freeze for some seconds? Can't move mouse etc.

But no Error still


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisjmv*
> 
> yeah must be delided...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIO was on Balance Mode but still damn hot.
> 
> Is it normal that IBT Test causing the system to freeze for some seconds? Can't move mouse etc.
> 
> But no Error still


Wish i could give ya an answer but ive never ran that program, does it do it in any other test? Does HT off give lower results in any other test either? Probably a IBT bug if i had to guess.


----------



## HvacGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DStealth*
> 
> What are your additional voltages, if left on AUTO can result in very height values when CPU is OCed . VCCIO/SA/PLL etc to 1.3V + Try setting them manually to lowest stable points and measure the consumption again.


Here they are under load. No AVX offset


----------



## Bio999

4.8 Ghz , vcore 1.230 , adaptive mode , LLC auto , .vcore 1.256 under load , stable 6 hours in OCCT


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bio999*
> 
> 4.8 Ghz , vcore 1.230 , adaptive mode , LLC auto , .vcore 1.256 under load , stable 6 hours in OCCT


You mean unstable for 6 hours with AIDA64 stress test







wrong screenshot dude


----------



## ViTosS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats because you need to set IA/DC loadline to .01, i forget where it is in the bios but it makes it so what you set is closer to actual load voltage.
> 
> Honestly this stuff is so nonsensical most people are better off using auto overclocking software, 95% of the results for zero effort lol.


Oh I see... thank you!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> You will find it under Extreme tweaker internal CPU power management


Thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Have you disabled Multi-core enchantment? I siabled this and my core jumped to 1.5v under adaptive (set to 1.24).


Yeah I did disable asus multi-core enhancement, maybe that affects it too?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> First off, adaptive voltage only applies while above the turbo frequency, but LLC to the entire load line, If you OC you are going to have to have a certain voltage to be stable at load, regardless of whether you got there with lower LLC and higher adaptive voltage or vice versa. That is nothing you can control if you want a stable overclock under load. So overshoot at load is something you cannot control when overclocking.
> 
> If you lower LLC and raise adaptive voltage to get voltage required for stability at load,, then you may get some advantage of the lower LLC below turbo frequency, as adaptive voltage only applies above turbo frequency. But as you imply, that doesn't matter much (compared to voltage above turbo).
> 
> So where would you gain?
> 
> When you are talking about current degradation, it has nothing to do with voltage overshoot. It is all about electromigration damage,
> 
> 
> 
> So the voltage overshoot that your software or DMM does not see but that I can assure is there (I tested this a few years ago with a scope) does no damage and does not briefly cause your CPU power consumption to go up and cause potential damage to your CPU? Obviously better VRM's on better boards reduce this possibility to a large extent, well each to their own, more experienced overclockers than me have always done it this way and the engineers at Intel are also way smarter than any of us, I have only "dabled" in electronics as a hobby for the last 30 years but thats my thoughts on why Vdroop is actually beneficial to an extent.,
Click to expand...

I asked elmor.

Because that's how physics behind a switching voltage converter works. When there's a sudden load it will take a small amount of time for the VRM controller to push more current to the output by turning on the high-side MOSFET (from 12V to output). This creates a short undershoot before the system is able to compensate for it. The same happens when the load disappears, the controller is not able to stop the current flow from 12V to the output immediately. This results in a momentary overshoot before the controller can reduce the voltage by turning on the low-side MOSFET (from output to GND). If the voltage under load is not lower than the idle voltage, the overshoot will be more severe.

For example if you have an idle voltage of 1.4V and load voltage of 1.35V at 100A output current, the overshoot might be to 1.45v. In the same scenario, if your idle and load voltage are both 1.4V, the overshoot will be 1.5V or higher.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thats because you need to set IA/DC loadline to .01, i forget where it is in the bios but it makes it so what you set is closer to actual load voltage.
> 
> Honestly this stuff is so nonsensical most people are better off using auto overclocking software, 95% of the results for zero effort lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I see... thank you!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> You will find it under Extreme tweaker internal CPU power management
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Have you disabled Multi-core enchantment? I siabled this and my core jumped to 1.5v under adaptive (set to 1.24).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I did disable asus multi-core enhancement, maybe that affects it too?
Click to expand...

I don't have a ASUS motherboard now, I was wondering for helping out in the future how much did disabling the ASUS multi core enhancement by it self lower the Vcore, also how much did setting IA/DC loadline to .01 reduce the Vcore by it self? Also what do you have the processor overclocked to? Increasing the CPU multiplier will increase the the Vcore when using Adaptive on all Intel processors.


----------



## Scotty99

Wingman id steer clear of asus boards if you like using offset overclocking, seriously. The only mode that actually works like it should is fixed, im gonna be dumping this board on ebay and giving asrock a go, had good luck with them on my HTPC builds and ryzen.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wingman id steer clear of asus boards if you like using offset overclocking, seriously. The only mode that actually works like it should is fixed, im gonna be dumping this board on ebay and giving asrock a go, had good luck with them on my HTPC builds and ryzen.


I do like offset overclocking however going from 4.6Ghz to 4.8GHz the Dynamic Vcore goes up from 1.242v to 1.345v and I don't like using that much of negative offset because it lowers non turbo voltage. The IA/DC loadline to .01 reduction sounds good if it will lower the VID then Vcore when using adaptive?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> For example if you have an idle voltage of 1.4V and load voltage of 1.35V at 100A output current, the overshoot might be to 1.45v. In the same scenario, if your idle and load voltage are both 1.4V, the overshoot will be 1.5V or higher.


But if you need a load voltage of 1.4 to be stable, your 1.35v load in your example is irrelevant. You need 1.4v so your voltage spike may be 1.5 in your example, no matter what, if you want stability under load.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I do like offset overclocking however going from 4.6Ghz to 4.8GHz the Dynamic Vcore goes up from 1.242v to 1.345v and I don't like using that much of negative offset because it lowers non turbo voltage. The IA/DC loadline to .01 reduction sounds good if it will lower the VID then Vcore when using adaptive?


The problem enters the equation in that you cannot lower vcore with adaptive past a certain point, like you could with an offset on kaby lake. You can muck around with LLC and whatnot, but offset will do nothing.

Offset without adaptive is even worse lol, you need to randomly guess what offset to pick from thin air, and idle volts dont work with svid enabled or disabled.


----------



## Scotty99

Just an example, 1.4v adaptive set in bios ill get spikes to 1.440v for...... reasons? People in asus thread have said this is "normal", not any type of normal ive seen while overclocking.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> For example if you have an idle voltage of 1.4V and load voltage of 1.35V at 100A output current, the overshoot might be to 1.45v. In the same scenario, if your idle and load voltage are both 1.4V, the overshoot will be 1.5V or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you need a load voltage of 1.4 to be stable, your 1.35v load in your example is irrelevant. You need 1.4v so your voltage spike may be 1.5 in your example, no matter what, if you want stability under load.
Click to expand...

I know that theory has holes in it, Elmor from ASUS has a bachelors in microelectronics, that is where the information is from. This morning I sent him another PM asking "I'm still kind of confused from the example? if you need 1.35v for load not to overshoot past 1.45v why not use 1.35v for idle also. The way I'm looking at it is the transistors need more voltage at idle than load?"


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Wingman id steer clear of asus boards if you like using offset overclocking, seriously. The only mode that actually works like it should is fixed, im gonna be dumping this board on ebay and giving asrock a go, had good luck with them on my HTPC builds and ryzen.


Iv went with asrock this time around and my god it has been wonderful.

In any case, if your cpu VID is asking for massive voltage at 100% load with an overclock, i dont think it matters what board you have as any thing but fixed will follow said VID and apply said voltage.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I do like offset overclocking however going from 4.6Ghz to 4.8GHz the Dynamic Vcore goes up from 1.242v to 1.345v and I don't like using that much of negative offset because it lowers non turbo voltage. The IA/DC loadline to .01 reduction sounds good if it will lower the VID then Vcore when using adaptive?
> 
> 
> 
> The problem enters the equation in that you cannot lower vcore with adaptive past a certain point, like you could with an offset on kaby lake. You can muck around with LLC and whatnot, but offset will do nothing.
> 
> Offset without adaptive is even worse lol, you need to randomly guess what offset to pick from thin air, and idle volts dont work with svid enabled or disabled.
Click to expand...

With my Gigabyte motherboard I just leave Dynamic VID Vcore on Auto then overclock a little at a time till the voltage increase is not what I like then try a little negative DVID offset there is no guessing involved.

I wonder why negative offset does not work on coffee lake?

Does IA/DC loadline to .01 reduce the VID then Vcore?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Iv went with asrock this time around and my god it has been wonderful.
> 
> In any case, if your cpu VID is asking for massive voltage at 100% load with an overclock, i dont think it matters what board you have as any thing but fixed will follow said VID and apply said voltage.


Well with kaby you could set a negative offset, the option is still there in coffee lake boards but it does nothing (confirmed bug by asus rep).


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> With my Gigabyte motherboard I just leave Dynamic VID Vcore on Auto then overclock a little at a time till the voltage increase is not what I like then try a little negative DVID offset there is no guessing involved.
> 
> I wonder why negative offset does not work on coffee lake?
> 
> Does IA/DC loadline to .01 reduce the VID then Vcore?


Adaptive there is no guessing, im talking the offfset option. Get this:

SVID disabled: 1.06v
SVID enabled:1.56v

Around there. And with the offset option, you cannot get volts to come down at idle no matter what svid is set to. I was trying to get around the adaptive mode svid issue, but offset is simply unusable.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well with kaby you could set a negative offset, the option is still there in coffee lake boards but it does nothing (confirmed bug by asus rep).


Figures, iv had plenty of asus and gigabyte boards along with 1 msi, this time i picked Asrock because on newegg they are the only z370 boards with 5 stars, And well i dont know if its my cpu or asrock board but like always i can overclock massively compared to everyone else. It has been a joy and i love the features it has. Might just stick to asrock in the future now.

None the less a fixed voltage of 1.36v with an LLC1 which is over 100% gives me 1.37 to 1.39v at 100% load for 5.3ghz. Works great for me.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Adaptive there is no guessing, im talking the offfset option. Get this:
> 
> SVID disabled: 1.06v
> SVID enabled:1.56v
> 
> Around there. And with the offset option, you cannot get volts to come down at idle no matter what svid is set to. I was trying to get around the adaptive mode svid issue, but offset is simply unusable.


Do you haeve multi-core enhancement disabled? If so, set it to auto.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya im pretty familiar with asrock coming from my ryzen system, i also used extreme LLC which worked better than any of the other modes. Is there a z370 asrock thread too?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> Iv went with asrock this time around and my god it has been wonderful.
> 
> In any case, if your cpu VID is asking for massive voltage at 100% load with an overclock, i dont think it matters what board you have as any thing but fixed will follow said VID and apply said voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> Well with kaby you could set a negative offset, the option is still there in coffee lake boards but it does nothing (confirmed bug by asus rep).
Click to expand...

I see, is ASUS going to fix the problem?


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Do you haeve multi-core enhancement disabled? If so, set it to auto.


As per every overclocking guide on z370, yes multicore enhancement is disabled. The vid tables arent even the issues as i figured out what offset i need, but offset voltages do not come down at idle in either mode.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I see, is ASUS going to fix the problem?


He made it pretty clear negative offset does not function with adaptive anymore, the bug is that offset option is available when you pick adaptive.....which i assume they will be removing in the future.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ya im pretty familiar with asrock coming from my ryzen system, i also used extreme LLC which worked better than any of the other modes. Is there a z370 asrock thread too?


Not sure on said thread, but according the dbourer the overclock guy, z370 asrock taichi is one of the best for ram overlocks as it can get 4300mhz+ vs 500 dollar boards. For me i could do 4266mhz c19 with a 3200mhz kit. but im not good enough or know enough about all the other ram settings to do it.

Using 4266mhz netted me a 245 single thread in CB but for some reason got me lower multicore which i thought ment it was not stable.

But 245 single core score seems awesome to me. vs 3200mhz 5.3ghz at only 235.

Highest single core i think iv ever seen with out looking.


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> As per every overclocking guide on z370, yes multicore enhancement is disabled. The vid tables arent even the issues as i figured out what offset i need, but offset voltages do not come down at idle in either mode.


When I set multicore disabled I get as huge 1.5V vcore on adaptive. If I set it to auto I get about what I expect.

I am testing a 48x OC at vcore = 1.264v with prime95 load with
multicore enhancement = auto
LLC=5
adaptive additional turbo voltage = 1.28, offset = auto
SVID ensbled, set to optimistic.

So try multicore enhancement = auto


----------



## Scotty99

Not too worried about ram speeds as i play at 1440p (not much effect), i just want a motherboard that can do a proper offset overclock lol. I refuse to use fixed volts for a daily OC, not saying that is the wrong way to do it i just prefer offset.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> When I set multicore disabled I get as huge 1.5V vcore on adaptive. If I set it to auto I get about what I expect.
> 
> I am testing a 48x OC at vcore = 1.264v with prime95 load with
> multicore enhancement = auto
> LLC=5
> adaptive additional turbo voltage = 1.28, offset = auto
> SVID ensbled, set to optimistic.


Well for asrock, not sure for other boards, if you have MCE on you cant set an AVX off set of 0.

As most things now days use AVX, your avx clock is gonna be the main thing to get stable vs your main clock speed.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

I sit here wondering how you guys get such low voltages.

My CPU needs 1.344v for 4.9Ghz to pass OCCT Small data set, temps are fine around 66c.

At 5Ghz I can't pass Small data set with 1.392v, but Large data set will pass


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I sit here wondering how you guys get such low voltages.
> 
> My CPU needs 1.344v for 4.9Ghz to pass OCCT Small data set, temps are fine around 66c.
> 
> At 5Ghz I can't pass Small data set with 1.392v, but Large data set will pass


Mine also needs 1.34 for 4.9, only needs 1.265 for 4.8 tho. Ill get whea errors if i set anything lower than 1.4 for 5ghz.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Mine also needs 1.34 for 4.9, only needs 1.265 for 4.8 tho. Ill get whea errors if i set anything lower than 1.4 for 5ghz.


I ran 5Ghz at 1.396v no problems after passing Large data set, didn't see a single WHEA error, it just won't pass the small data set, pretty much fails 3 minutes in.

I've found I need more voltage to pass small data set when I try to use adaptive voltage 1.360v, manual 1.344v.


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> I see, is ASUS going to fix the problem?
> 
> 
> 
> He made it pretty clear negative offset does not function with adaptive anymore, the bug is that offset option is available when you pick adaptive.....which i assume they will be removing in the future.
Click to expand...

So you can't set a negative adaptive voltage with ASUS? How are other motherboard manufactures for coffee lake doing for setting negative offset?


----------



## wingman99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wingman99*
> 
> For example if you have an idle voltage of 1.4V and load voltage of 1.35V at 100A output current, the overshoot might be to 1.45v. In the same scenario, if your idle and load voltage are both 1.4V, the overshoot will be 1.5V or higher.
> 
> 
> 
> But if you need a load voltage of 1.4 to be stable, your 1.35v load in your example is irrelevant. You need 1.4v so your voltage spike may be 1.5 in your example, no matter what, if you want stability under load.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know that theory has holes in it, Elmor from ASUS has a bachelors in microelectronics, that is where the information is from. This morning I sent him another PM asking "I'm still kind of confused from the example? if you need 1.35v for load not to overshoot past 1.45v why not use 1.35v for idle also. The way I'm looking at it is the transistors need more voltage at idle than load?"
Click to expand...

This is what elmor from Asus said.

It's not about what's needed, it's about how a VRM controller works and its limitations. It's all explained in my previous reply. If you still have troubles with it, you need to read up on how a switching buck converter works or ask someone else on the forums. There are plenty of knowledgeable people in the different VRM discussion threads.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> I tried LLC 3, 4 and 5 on my Asus board and when I set adaptive mode and set additional turbo voltage to like 1.25v, it varies to 1.44v and something almost exceed 1.49v but keep changing a lot while stressing from 1.36v~1.44v I never seen this happening before with my old 7700k, even using adaptive mode the voltage at full load using a program like x264 custom loop would be a fixed voltage or at least variating a little bit (which is normal).


I told you all already, but everyone keeps ignoring me for some reason!!

Set IA AC DC Loadline to the lowest non-zero value (1 or 0.01) and that problem will stop !
*edit* looks like a few people beat me to it.


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I ran 5Ghz at 1.396v no problems after passing Large data set, didn't see a single WHEA error, it just won't pass the small data set, pretty much fails 3 minutes in.
> 
> I've found I need more voltage to pass small data set when I try to use adaptive voltage 1.360v, manual 1.344v.


I found consistent small FFT errors with lower vccio/sa voltage. On kaby I was raising it up to 1.42v on vcore and wasn't solvng


----------



## postem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlada011*
> 
> i7-8700K- Great CPU. Intel bug spoil everything.
> But if someone want to build and OC to 5.0GHz I have great recommendation for board.
> 
> *ASUS Maximus X Code*
> Board is amazing. It's not cheap but its' not too expensive as high end motherboards but have everything you need.
> It's much cheaper than Formula and i think Supremacy CPU block or some other will be enough
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-X-CODE/


If you are just gaming 8700k is still very good.
If you are developing or use a lot of vms in a consistent basis, a lot of time, Intel **** on pants now, it's not like you dropped performance in half, but it's very noticeable, especially doing long compilations. Stay without fix is even worse, so it's bad.
The good at least for me is that I'm using 8700k for gaming. I'm purchasing a new laptop for work with vms and dev, I'm trying to find a new amd laptop.


----------



## Vlada011

I don't know... i7-8700K is great, no doubt.
But mix of multi threaded performance and single threaded are somehow better option for me.
Because of that I would rather stick with boards and chipset where I can use processors similar to Xeons with more cores, 8-10 at least.
Their price go down over time and you could change only CPU.
Sometimes we used max from one platform not to switch to other just like that for 2 years.
There is a other priorities, 4K UHD Monitor 34-43", SATA III and M.2 SSD 1TB+, watercooling, ...always people could buy something not to chance every chipset just like that.
X99 is 3.5-4 years old. I could beat i7-5820K with i7-8700K. But if I wait summer or autumn I could Install i7-6950X for price of i7-7820X and beat every i7 without changing mobo and memory. And still will give better fps and temperatures than i9-7900X.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Just an example, 1.4v adaptive set in bios ill get spikes to 1.440v for...... reasons? People in asus thread have said this is "normal", not any type of normal ive seen while overclocking.


who said this was normal? I only see the standard 8-bit SIO 16mV "jumps" in vcore... eg, ANY os based vcore reading only has a resolution of 16 mV increments.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GeneO*
> 
> Do you haeve multi-core enhancement disabled? If so, set it to auto.


MCE (ASUS or Intel, which is active when this is set to disabled) only functions in a "per-core" mode and when the max turbo multiplier set is not above the stock max turbo multiplier. If this setting is affecting vcore, you may want to reflash that bios or try a different one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *postem*
> 
> If you are just gaming 8700k is still very good.
> If you are developing or use a lot of vms in a consistent basis, a lot of time, Intel **** on pants now, it's not like you dropped performance in half, but it's very noticeable, especially doing long compilations. *Stay without fix is even worse,* so it's bad.
> The good at least for me is that I'm using 8700k for gaming. I'm purchasing a new laptop for work with vms and dev, I'm trying to find a new amd laptop.


and why is standing pat (until these "patches" mature at least) worse?


----------



## GeneO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> who said this was normal? I only see the standard 8-bit SIO 16mV "jumps" in vcore... eg, ANY os based vcore reading only has a resolution of 16 mV increments.
> MCE (ASUS or Intel, which is active when this is set to disabled) only functions in a "per-core" mode and when the max turbo multiplier set is not above the stock max turbo multiplier. If this setting is affecting vcore, you may want to reflash that bios or try a different one.
> and why is standing pat (until these "patches" mature at least) worse?


Or I can just enable MCE, as I always have.


----------



## ti20n

Delid update!

With a NH-D15, on Prime 26.6 Small FFT, delidding took me from 5.0GHz stable at 1.28V and 86oC, to 5.2GHz stable at 1.36V and 79oC! Pretty amazing. 5.3GHz not stable even at 1.42V so won’t bother pursuing that. 

Delidding was trivial with Rockit 88, but:
- It was pretty annoying to properly clean up the die: the wipes provided with TG Conductonaut were too drenched and kept leaving “dried up liquid” stains. Had better luck with Isopropyl alcohol and coffee filters. 
- The black sealant goop was pretty firmly set on the PCB, and it took some courage to rub/scratch (not wipe) it all off. But the wooden tool that comes with the Rockit worked great... despite fears that I was damaging the PCB or wires underneath. Which I still may have, who knows. 
- Putting 1 drop of super glue at each corner of the outside of the IHS can be challenging without making a mess, if the glue is very liquid and/or the opening is too large. I had to reapply carefully by dripping the glue off of the wooden pick into the corner. 
- TG Conductonaut is a nightmare. I initially put too much without realizing (since a lot of people mentioned they put too little LM during first delid), and Conductonaut actually becomes fully liquid in that case, and went a little bit over the edge of the die upon first IHS placement. I’d strongly recommend CLU instead. Or if you must use Conductonaut: tilt the die about 30 degrees, if you see the liquid move and “bunch up” in that direction, you put too much  
- I used NT-H1 between IHS and cooler.


----------



## ViTosS

Just want to inform that changing Asus MCE from DISABLED to AUTO didn't help, my vcore was still fluctuating crazy while using adaptive mode, so I tried disabling Asus MCE and set 0.01 for both that IA AC and IA DC and the vcore is exactly like I use for manual mode voltage, but as soon as I started to stress, it jumped to 1.312v, then 1.262v, 1.248v, 1.213v and 1.13v and wasn't constant at a fixed value most of the time (like when happens with fixed voltage mode), so the only way I can properly use my 8700k and overclock is using manual mode


----------



## wingman99

ViTosS said:


> Just want to inform that changing Asus MCE from DISABLED to AUTO didn't help, my vcore was still fluctuating crazy while using adaptive mode, so I tried disabling Asus MCE and set 0.01 for both that IA AC and IA DC and the vcore is exactly like I use for manual mode voltage, but as soon as I started to stress, it jumped to 1.312v, then 1.262v, 1.248v, 1.213v and 1.13v and wasn't constant at a fixed value most of the time (like when happens with fixed voltage mode), so the only way I can properly use my 8700k and overclock is using manual mode


That is how adaptive works since sandy bridge on all Intel processors. I use adaptive and it adjusts the voltage perfectly.


----------



## ViTosS

wingman99 said:


> That is how adaptive works since sandy bridge on all Intel processors. I use adaptive and it adjusts the voltage perfectly.


Not when I'm using 100% minimum processor state in Windows Power Management and also with SpeedStep, SpeedShift and C-States disabled, it was to be performing like manual mode (like when happened when I had a 7700k), the vcore should be almost the same while stressing using this way.


----------



## ktmderf

Sorry to interject with a different topic but I had a quick question. I'm 95 percent sure I know the answer to this and I should know it but I just want to double check. I feel stupid for asking lol but coming from the Skylake and KabyLake overclocking threads I've used x264 in combination with realbench for stress testing. When setting up x264 should I set it to run 24T instead of 16T with the 8700K?


----------



## wingman99

ViTosS said:


> Not when I'm using 100% minimum processor state in Windows Power Management and also with SpeedStep, SpeedShift and C-States disabled, it was to be performing like manual mode (like when happened when I had a 7700k), the vcore should be almost the same while stressing using this way.


I just tested those setting on my kaby lake and the Vcore floats around 1.212-1.260v. you just missed something on your 7700k.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

just bought gtx 1080 ti of ebay for £ 30.88 + £40 postage its either a scam or best deal ever 
go check it out 10+ for sale


----------



## SpeedyIV

*Link?*



Asrock Extreme7 said:


> just bought gtx 1080 ti of ebay for £ 30.88 + £40 postage its either a scam of best deal ever
> go check it out 10+ for sale


Wow!! If that is for real I am in. Did you post a link? Don't see one - maybe a new forum issue? ( Or I am blind). Thx


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

SpeedyIV said:


> Wow!! If that is for real I am in. Did you post a link? Don't see one - maybe a new forum issue? ( Or I am blind). Thx



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-GeF...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## SpeedyIV

Asrock Extreme7 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EVGA-GeF...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


Thanks. That price is crazy. It's on UK Ebay but says located in USA but shipping says ftom China. Hmmm. 10 already sold. Hmmm. Smells fishy but if it's a rip off, you are protected by Ebay. I might just take the risk and see what shows up. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

SpeedyIV said:


> Thanks. That price is crazy. It's on UK Ebay but says located in USA but shipping says ftom China. Hmmm. 10 already sold. Hmmm. Smells fishy but if it's a rip off, you are protected by Ebay. I might just take the risk and see what shows up.
> 
> Thanks again.


that's what i was thinking hoping its some crazy rich guy. but ebay will be on it soon if its a scam


----------



## Bal3Wolf

they are hacked acounts from what i have read from other people that orderd and had the orders canceled.


----------



## scracy

Asrock Extreme7 said:


> that's what i was thinking hoping its some crazy rich guy. but ebay will be on it soon if its a scam


Ebay has removed the listing so yeah its a scam


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

well money gone from paypal will see what happens then get money back
just put new fans in love em


----------



## SpeedyIV

Yeah the listing is down. Sounded too good to be true. You should be able to get your $ back. That is the nice thing about EBay. Good luck!


----------



## wingman99

SpeedyIV said:


> Yeah the listing is down. Sounded too good to be true. You should be able to get your $ back. That is the nice thing about EBay. Good luck!


Ebay did not give all my money back when I was scammed.


----------



## Kana Chan

Rockit's full copper IHS for S1151( 15% larger surface area )

http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1069380270.html

http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/wisteriear/imgs/4/5/4528b356-s.jpg
http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/wisteriear/imgs/a/8/a8866368-s.jpg


----------



## gammagoat

Kana Chan said:


> Rockit's full copper IHS for S1151( 15% larger surface area )
> 
> http://blog.livedoor.jp/wisteriear/archives/1069380270.html
> 
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/wisteriear/imgs/4/5/4528b356-s.jpg
> http://livedoor.blogimg.jp/wisteriear/imgs/a/8/a8866368-s.jpg


They claim "up to" 7c decrease in temps, I think I'll have to see some reviews before I believe that.


----------



## scracy

gammagoat said:


> They claim "up to" 7c decrease in temps, I think I'll have to see some reviews before I believe that.


So der8auer claims around 8 to 12 degrees C improvement with his silver IHS on a delidded 8700K but Rockit claim 7 degrees C with a copper IHS, thermal conductivity for silver is better than copper, might be possible


----------



## Lovejohnson

schoolofmonkey said:


> I sit here wondering how you guys get such low voltages.
> 
> My CPU needs 1.344v for 4.9Ghz to pass OCCT Small data set, temps are fine around 66c.
> 
> At 5Ghz I can't pass Small data set with 1.392v, but Large data set will pass


OCCT Small Data Set has been the bench that made or broke my OC as well.

For 4.8Ghz my 8700k needs 1.280v and for 5Ghz to be stable 1.390v. And by stable I mean 8h+ of OCCT small & Large each.

For reference 4.8Ghz @ 1.275v failed OCCT Small Data Set around the 1h 30min mark ^_-


----------



## Nahkizs

Nahkizs said:


> Here are my settings and Aida64 (5.95.4500.0) results for a rather short 30 min run. I know you should do manual voltages on stress tests but if it can manage the adaptive it should be fine right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps were pretty stable the whole way and did not increase after 10 min. Cooler NZXT kraken x62. Not delidded.
> 
> 4,8Ghz for 24/7 setup.
> 
> In bios adaptive mode 1.240 + offset 0.010, xmp 3200/16 enabled, c-states enabled, you can see actual vid, vccio and vccsa (manually set in bios) from pic. LLC 5 and cpu current capability 140% (propably not needed).
> 
> Cinebench result multithread 1577 and gives about 70°C temps with 1.216 vcore in HWinfo. Cpu-Z bench vary a bit: multi ~4250 and single 550+.
> 
> Also ran prime95 1344k test some time without errors. @ 8k test the max temps are few degrees lower than in this attached aida64 test in one 15 min pass.
> 
> Should i do more testing before calling it... dont know.
> 
> <a class="attachment loginreq" href="/attachments/51603" title="">Comp.jpg 595k .jpg file


I delidded with razor and cleaned all the juice off the ihs/die with 96% alcohol and fingernail/toilet paper.

Replaced with Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut and glued the IHS with rtv silicone (just a small tip in each corner). After about 10 hours of compression I evaluated my relidding result. The other side of the IHS was just a 0,5 mm higher than the other comparing, so the IHS was a bit tilted. The silicone was still a bit flexible and when you forced the ihs a bit, it got well aligned. So the flaw here is that the IHS just moves a bit up and down.

I decided to test it anyway and realized that the socket + cooler (kraken x62) is pressing the chip so hard that the small difference in IHS height is neglible and gets totally even under correct installation. If it was still a problem the temperatures would show it. Between IHS and cooler I got Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut.

Anyway the temperatures were max 73°C over 4hours in prime96 Blend test @ 4,8Ghz and HWinfo and Cpu-Z shows 1,264 volts vcore and ~1,3 vid (cant remember cvid correctly atm).

The temperatures dropped more than 20 degrees after a delid following not a perfect relid. I am more than happy with the temperatures and results. Going to keep this chip for at least 5 years now without fearing it would fail. 8) I got a rocker chip and am happy to SMOrc around!


----------



## ROKUGAN

gammagoat said:


> They claim "up to" 7c decrease in temps, I think I'll have to see some reviews before I believe that.


It seems more like 4-5 C, which is not bad really. Too lazy to clean the LM and relid right now tbh 

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?99168-8700K-Delid-Again-(-Change-Copper-IHS-)

https://forum.donanimhaber.com/rockit-cool-copper-ihs-lga-1151-24c--130883099


----------



## Vario

Dragonsyph said:


> Why is there no Coffee lake or 8700k owners club thread?"    You should change the title of this thread to Official Coffee lake owners thread.  Maybe we might get more people coming here.


Agreed: Really ought to be Coffee Lake 8700K 8600K owners club. 8600K is basically the same thing minus HT, might as well draw some 8600K people in like myself.


----------



## ti20n

Lovejohnson said:


> OCCT Small Data Set has been the bench that made or broke my OC as well


My gripe with OCCT Small is that it is almost a power virus. Kinda like running Furmark to test GPU stability, not representative of any real world workloads, and really stressing motherboard power delivery too. For AVX, I might settle for OCCT Large and Prime 27.7 stable.


----------



## gammagoat

scracy said:


> So der8auer claims around 8 to 12 degrees C improvement with his silver IHS on a delidded 8700K but Rockit claim 7 degrees C with a copper IHS, thermal conductivity for silver is better than copper, might be possible


Well I may have to try one, seeing as I am finally 5.0 AVX stable as long as temps stay in the low 70's. This was at ambient of 14 -16c. core voltage 1.424. with occasional jumps to 1.440.

Really hoping that with my 560mm rad,D5 pump and Raystorm pro block that I'll see significantly better temps (hopefully lower vcore) than with my NH-D15.


----------



## Scotty99

Debating doing a full on custom loop in my H440 with EK fluid gaming parts, what kind of temp drops could be expected going from a 240 AIO to a custom loop with a 360 and a 240? Just curious where the diminishing returns really start to kick in, main reason id do it is for the GPU tho of course.


----------



## AlphaC

More interleaving means less overshoot : https://training.ti.com/buck-regulator-architectures-multi-phase-buck-regulators?cu=5177



https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/load-line_calibration

LLC just adjusts curves up or down


See also the loop tuning under PID control: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PID_controller#Loop_tuning


----------



## Daveleaf

ROKUGAN said:


> It seems more like 4-5 C, which is not bad really. Too lazy to clean the LM and relid right now tbh
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?99168-8700K-Delid-Again-(-Change-Copper-IHS-)
> 
> https://forum.donanimhaber.com/rockit-cool-copper-ihs-lga-1151-24c--130883099


Let me first say, I am really old. so my first OC was pencil trick on intel 266mhz CPU

So I don't get the relid thing and IHS replacement. If going through all that......Why not just run it naked without the IHS at all.
Seems like you can remove the cpu cage on most MB. And do direct on die contact to heatsink. That's how it was back before IHS were even around.

Unless I am missing some important change in die construction or its fragility


----------



## Jpmboy

gammagoat said:


> Well I may have to try one, seeing as I am finally 5.0 AVX stable as long as temps stay in the low 70's. This was at ambient of 14 -16c. core voltage 1.424. with occasional jumps to 1.440.
> 
> Really hoping that with my 560mm rad,D5 pump and Raystorm pro block that I'll see significantly better temps (hopefully lower vcore) than with my NH-D15.


a custom water loop (with a quality block mount) will always do better than the NH-D14 (great air cooler).


Scotty99 said:


> Debating doing a full on custom loop in my H440 with EK fluid gaming parts, what kind of temp drops could be expected going from a 240 AIO to a custom loop with a 360 and a 240? Just curious where the diminishing returns really start to kick in, main reason id do it is for the GPU tho of course.


reducing peak temps is linear with cooling block temperature and heat flux. Steady-state loop temperature is (mostly) linear with the ability of the loop to shed heat, so rad area, air flow and of course ambient temp. There is no doubt that a good custom loop works better than ANY AIO, And your GPU will run much cooler (as much as 40C cooler when gaming). I have one 360 cooling a 5.2 8700K + a 2160MHz GTX 1080.. folding all day the gpu never breaks out of the 30s. There is just no comparison between the performance of an air cooled vs a water cooled GPU.


Daveleaf said:


> Let me first say, I am really old. so my first OC was pencil trick on intel 266mhz CPU
> So I don't get the relid thing and IHS replacement. If going through all that......Why not just run it naked without the IHS at all.
> Seems like you can remove the cpu cage on most MB. And do direct on die contact to heatsink. That's how it was back before IHS were even around.
> Unless I am missing some important change in die construction or its fragility


yeah, naked dies are pretty fragile today... best to use a socket shim when doing direct-to-die, it acts similarly to the IHS in minimizing the chances of cracking a die (or bending the PCB which is common for skylake cpus - 7700K - even with the IHS there. :0


----------



## Asrock Extreme7

well just run cinebench and 1611 score use to be 1650-1670 is this Meltdown and Spectre bug fix ??? anybody else getting lower scores


----------



## HvacGuru

Asrock Extreme7 said:


> well just run cinebench and 1611 score use to be 1650-1670 is this Meltdown and Spectre bug fix ??? anybody else getting lower scores


5.1 @1659 here. Windows auto update


----------



## Jpmboy

certain benchmarks do score lower with these early spectre and meltdown patches installed. Others do not, and some actually score higher. :thumb:


----------



## Dragonsyph

Ya, if you can pass 2-4 hours of OCCT Small data set I think you are pretty well stable.


----------



## Rowethren

Trying to read this thread but the new website is awful... Clicking my subscriptions takes me to the last post and then I end up having to scroll back to try and find the last post I actually read...

Hopefully the sort it all out soon. Same thing happened at Head-fi and that was pretty awful for a few weeks


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - it's not gonna be "fixed" in a day or two. More like a week or two.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone in here have the EKWB a240g with 360 addon? I am debating between that kit and the 360L kit (copper) and adding a gpu block and 240 rad seperately. Realistically would there even be 5c difference from copper to aluminum? Its nearly double to price between the two, really hard to justify going with copper.


----------



## Jpmboy

Scotty99 said:


> Anyone in here have the EKWB a240g with 360 addon? I am debating between that kit and the 360L kit (copper) and adding a gpu block and 240 rad seperately. *Realistically would there even be 5c difference from copper to aluminum*? Its nearly double to price between the two, really hard to justify going with copper.


NO. Just check that it is Alu fins and not Alu pipes and fins.


----------



## Enterprise24

Is this statement still valid for Coffeelake ? And can I use package power in HWinfo64 for reference if I don't have a tool to measure CPU power consumption.

One of the questions that always arises when we’re dealing with overclocking is “how much Vcore is safe?” Generally, we recommend constraining an overclock to stay below 2 X the stock power consumption of the processor under full load.

http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Jpmboy

Enterprise24 said:


> Is this statement still valid for Coffeelake ? And can I use package power in HWinfo64 for reference if I don't have a tool to measure CPU power consumption.
> 
> One of the questions that always arises when we’re dealing with overclocking is “how much Vcore is safe?” Generally, we recommend constraining an overclock to stay below 2 X the stock power consumption of the processor under full load.
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/


yes, once you get near or above 2x the TDP, you enter that "danger Will Robinson" territory for any CPU (24/7 settings, benchmarking is different)


----------



## ViTosS

I think I may have a golden chip, I'm stable at 5.0Ghz and 1.264v.


----------



## Vario

ViTosS said:


> I think I may have a golden chip, I'm stable at 5.0Ghz and 1.264v.


Pretty nice chip! What cache speed?


----------



## marik123

gammagoat said:


> Well I may have to try one, seeing as I am finally 5.0 AVX stable as long as temps stay in the low 70's. This was at ambient of 14 -16c. core voltage 1.424. with occasional jumps to 1.440.
> 
> Really hoping that with my 560mm rad,D5 pump and Raystorm pro block that I'll see significantly better temps (hopefully lower vcore) than with my NH-D15.


Are you getting low 70s AVX benchmark in OCCT? I have a similar setup with 5.0ghz @ 1.328v, 4.7ghz cache, 4133mhz ram vccio = 1.125v / vssa = 1.2v and I'm getting 85-90c (ambient 21c) under AXV benchmark on my Cryorig H5 universal cooler. I have way lower voltage and I begin to wonder if my cooler is defective for getting such high temperature.


----------



## gammagoat

marik123 said:


> Are you getting low 70s AVX benchmark in OCCT? I have a similar setup with 5.0ghz @ 1.328v, 4.7ghz cache, 4133mhz ram vccio = 1.125v / vssa = 1.2v and I'm getting 85-90c (ambient 21c) under AXV benchmark on my Cryorig H5 universal cooler. I have way lower voltage and I begin to wonder if my cooler is defective for getting such high temperature.


Yes that was with no AVX offset, but I have delidded and like I said ambients were pretty low at 15c.


----------



## ViTosS

Vario said:


> Pretty nice chip! What cache speed?


4.4Ghz atm. The delid also helped because I was not stable with 1.31v and 5.0Ghz before the delid, temps hitting 85ºC, now with the delid almost 20ºC reduction and stable at 1.26v


----------



## encrypted11

Enterprise24 said:


> Is this statement still valid for Coffeelake ? And can I use package power in HWinfo64 for reference if I don't have a tool to measure CPU power consumption.
> 
> One of the questions that always arises when we’re dealing with overclocking is “how much Vcore is safe?” Generally, we recommend constraining an overclock to stay below 2 X the stock power consumption of the processor under full load.
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/


----------



## Dragonsyph

marik123 said:


> Are you getting low 70s AVX benchmark in OCCT? I have a similar setup with 5.0ghz @ 1.328v, 4.7ghz cache, 4133mhz ram vccio = 1.125v / vssa = 1.2v and I'm getting 85-90c (ambient 21c) under AXV benchmark on my Cryorig H5 universal cooler. I have way lower voltage and I begin to wonder if my cooler is defective for getting such high temperature.



At 1.4v avx 5.3 im only getting 53C-55c average with spikes to 67 in Large data set OCCT>


----------



## czin125

Why doesn't the 1151 socket use a TR4 design? Wouldn't it allow for smaller socket/shorter traces too?


----------



## marik123

Dragonsyph said:


> At 1.4v avx 5.3 im only getting 53C-55c average with spikes to 67 in Large data set OCCT>


Is there something wrong with my setup? I'm at ambient temperature 21c, delided 8700k CLU on IHS/die (thin layer CLU on die and then thin layer of CLU on IHS) and MX4 on IHS/heatsink (thin layer). My OCCT temperature is at 85-90c large data set. My case is corsair carbide spec-01 with 1x 140mm fan intake fan in front, and then 2x coolermaster 120mm fan top exhaust, plus 1x coolermaster exhaust fan at the back. I should have very good air flow with this setup and I really don't understand why is my CPU temperature so high compared to you guys.


----------



## navjack27

Nothing wrong. 1.4 for 5.3 is close to unbelievable it's so good. Especially if it's only hitting mid 50s.
https://navjack27.netlify.com/refining-coffee-lake/


----------



## Scotty99

Ive never ran occt but aida 64 is full on avx and you will be hitting 90c delidded with a aio or air cooler with 1.4v.


----------



## gammagoat

marik123 said:


> Is there something wrong with my setup? I'm at ambient temperature 21c, delided 8700k CLU on IHS/die (thin layer CLU on die and then thin layer of CLU on IHS) and MX4 on IHS/heatsink (thin layer). My OCCT temperature is at 85-90c large data set. My case is corsair carbide spec-01 with 1x 140mm fan intake fan in front, and then 2x coolermaster 120mm fan top exhaust, plus 1x coolermaster exhaust fan at the back. I should have very good air flow with this setup and I really don't understand why is my CPU temperature so high compared to you guys.


Personally, I would drop the two 120's at the top and add a 140 to the front.

There is a pretty good guide over in the air cooling section.


----------



## Dragonsyph

marik123 said:


> Is there something wrong with my setup? I'm at ambient temperature 21c, delided 8700k CLU on IHS/die (thin layer CLU on die and then thin layer of CLU on IHS) and MX4 on IHS/heatsink (thin layer). My OCCT temperature is at 85-90c large data set. My case is corsair carbide spec-01 with 1x 140mm fan intake fan in front, and then 2x coolermaster 120mm fan top exhaust, plus 1x coolermaster exhaust fan at the back. I should have very good air flow with this setup and I really don't understand why is my CPU temperature so high compared to you guys.


Did you reglue? The space between the cpu and ihs is key. You want the smallest gap u can get. Gamers nexus did a lot of testing and showed big temp difference with zero glue and glue. Also showed the amount of liquid metal is key. I'm at work so can't link video.

I used no glue and used the motherboard clamp to secure.

I get these temps at 1.4v with just an h100i that's years old and stock fans at 1200rpm.


----------



## Scotty99

Dragon you are building my next system, lowest temps and highest overclock of anyone on OCN.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Scotty99 said:


> Dragon you are building my next system, lowest temps and highest overclock of anyone on OCN.


Haha? I'm pretty happy with my results. When I get home I'll test aida64 and see temps and let you know. What all do u want me to check? Fpu and cache is all?


----------



## Scotty99

All i know is i got like 86-89c with both a 240 aio and be quiet dark rock pro 3 on whatever the standard aida 64 stress test, i didnt uncheck any of the boxes. Thats with 1.408-1.424 under load.


----------



## Mooncheese

Jpmboy said:


> certain benchmarks do score lower with these early spectre and meltdown patches installed. Others do not, and some actually score higher. :thumb:



Any idea how Gigabyte's Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 fares? 

Are you installing the newer BIOS / are you worried about Spectre and Meltdown? 

I'm not worried about it to be honest.


----------



## Jpmboy

Mooncheese said:


> Any idea how Gigabyte's Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 fares?
> 
> Are you installing the newer BIOS / are you worried about Spectre and Meltdown?
> 
> I'm not worried about it to be honest.


the 7 is a fine board... the bios interface is poor IMO. I'm not concerned about the "holes" at this point (they have been there for what, 20 years?). But I do flash to the most recent bioses most of the time. Meltdown and spectre patches are easy and (mostly) ready for prime time on this platform. The sa-00086 issue is fixable, but at this point best not read all the hoopla about it unless you are managing a compute/server farm holding people's bank account numbers.  I'd let this fix "mature" a bit.


----------



## wingman99

Jpmboy said:


> the 7 is a fine board... the bios interface is poor IMO. I'm not concerned about the "holes" at this point (they have been there for what, 20 years?). But I do flash to the most recent bioses most of the time. Meltdown and spectre patches are easy and (mostly) ready for prime time on this platform. The sa-00086 issue is fixable, but at this point best not read all the hoopla about it unless you are managing a compute/server farm holding people's bank account numbers.  I'd let this fix "mature" a bit.


What is poor about the Gigabyte BIOS interface?


----------



## Mooncheese

Jpmboy said:


> the 7 is a fine board... the bios interface is poor IMO. I'm not concerned about the "holes" at this point (they have been there for what, 20 years?). But I do flash to the most recent bioses most of the time. Meltdown and spectre patches are easy and (mostly) ready for prime time on this platform. The sa-00086 issue is fixable, but at this point best not read all the hoopla about it unless you are managing a compute/server farm holding people's bank account numbers.  I'd let this fix "mature" a bit.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Scotty99

Even tho my chip will do 5.0 just fine i think im sticking with 4.8, the voltage difference between the two is massive. (1.265 vs 1.4) Whats the lowest you guys have gotten 4.8 stable at, i think that is really the sweet spot for these chips.


----------



## l Nuke l

Scotty99 said:


> Even tho my chip will do 5.0 just fine i think im sticking with 4.8, the voltage difference between the two is massive. (1.265 vs 1.4) Whats the lowest you guys have gotten 4.8 stable at, i think that is really the sweet spot for these chips.


That is not the sweet spot for "these" chips. Every chip is different. My chip can do 5.0 at 1.265v and 5.1 no avx offset at 1.365v so thats my sweet spot.


----------



## Rowethren

Scotty99 said:


> Even tho my chip will do 5.0 just fine i think im sticking with 4.8, the voltage difference between the two is massive. (1.265 vs 1.4) Whats the lowest you guys have gotten 4.8 stable at, i think that is really the sweet spot for these chips.


What temperature difference do you get between 4.8 and 5.0? Might just under volt mine as well lol...


----------



## Scotty99

Rowethren said:


> What temperature difference do you get between 4.8 and 5.0? Might just under volt mine as well lol...


About 12c id say. During gaming hottest ive seen it is 58c on a 240 AIO.


----------



## Scotty99

l Nuke l said:


> That is not the sweet spot for "these" chips. Every chip is different. My chip can do 5.0 at 1.265v and 5.1 no avx offset at 1.365v so thats my sweet spot.


Oh for sure some people have great CPU's but you need to remember you are the exception not the rule. I dont know how many CPU's silicon lottery buys but only 73% of their 8700k's can do 5.0 with 1.4v


----------



## Rowethren

Scotty99 said:


> About 12c id say. During gaming hottest ive seen it is 58c on a 240 AIO.


Pretty significant drop! Temping me to spend even more hours playing lol...


----------



## Talon2016

I’m at 5.0Ghz 1.265v zero offset or 4.8ghz 1.200v. 

For gaming the difference between the 2 is zilch. I have decided to run 4.8ghz 1.200v.


----------



## ViTosS

Talon2016 said:


> I’m at 5.0Ghz 1.265v zero offset or 4.8ghz 1.200v.
> 
> For gaming the difference between the 2 is zilch. I have decided to run 4.8ghz 1.200v.


I'm stable at 5.0Ghz at the same voltage, I tried 5.1Ghz and bumped the vcore from 1.29v to 1.33v and still not stable, so I choose to use 5.0Ghz 1.265v.


----------



## marik123

gammagoat said:


> Personally, I would drop the two 120's at the top and add a 140 to the front.
> 
> There is a pretty good guide over in the air cooling section.


If I take off the 2 120mm exhaust fan on top and add in 140mm intake fan in front, is that going to lower down my temperature or simply for dust issues with positive air flow? 



Dragonsyph said:


> Did you reglue? The space between the cpu and ihs is key. You want the smallest gap u can get. Gamers nexus did a lot of testing and showed big temp difference with zero glue and glue. Also showed the amount of liquid metal is key. I'm at work so can't link video.
> 
> I used no glue and used the motherboard clamp to secure.
> 
> I get these temps at 1.4v with just an h100i that's years old and stock fans at 1200rpm.



I did not re-glue my IHS, it's free floating after I removed all the glue off, so the gap should be very minimal. I followed exactly on how many people did their liquid metal that add a small drop on the CPU die itself, use a brush to spread it out evenly very thin layer, and then do the same thing to the back of the IHS before assemble everything back together. Before delid I would be getting instant 95-100c on OCCT. Any ideas why? I triple checked my mount and it was secured. Before I got my 8700k, I used to have a 7700k which I sold to a friend and I ran it at 5ghz 1.38v, was getting similar temperature when I gave it to him and put on a cheaper Deepcool Gammaxx 400 cooler on it. In fact it was 4-5c hotter than when I had my Cryorig H5 universal on. So I don't think it was an issue with the cooler itself.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Speaking of sweet spot, I been doing 5.2 avx at 1.36V and seems to be pretty nice. And I think someone was saying you will hit 90C in aida64 with an aio, i forgot to do it the other day so i just did a quick 15 run to get some temps.


----------



## gammagoat

marik123 said:


> If I take off the 2 120mm exhaust fan on top and add in 140mm intake fan in front, is that going to lower down my temperature or simply for dust issues with positive air flow?


I am not a fan of top mounted fans, I have found that they tend to pull heated GPU, ect air across CPU cooler.

In my opinion all air should be flowing from front to back. I don't know if this will solve your heat issues, But it may in part.


----------



## Dragonsyph

I did not re-glue my IHS, it's free floating after I removed all the glue off, so the gap should be very minimal. I followed exactly on how many people did their liquid metal that add a small drop on the CPU die itself, use a brush to spread it out evenly very thin layer, and then do the same thing to the back of the IHS before assemble everything back together. Before delid I would be getting instant 95-100c on OCCT. Any ideas why? I triple checked my mount and it was secured. Before I got my 8700k, I used to have a 7700k which I sold to a friend and I ran it at 5ghz 1.38v, was getting similar temperature when I gave it to him and put on a cheaper Deepcool Gammaxx 400 cooler on it. In fact it was 4-5c hotter than when I had my Cryorig H5 universal on. So I don't think it was an issue with the cooler itself.[/QUOTE]


That's a head scratcher bro, have you tried other coolers? No way you should be hitting those temps if your delidded. Somethings wrong but i don't know what it is. Maybe since you did delide and the heat transfer from the cpu to the IHS is so much better, maybe your cooler can't transfer heat fast enough. I just don't know much about air coolers as iv never used one.


----------



## chibi

Dragonsyph said:


> Speaking of sweet spot, I been doing 5.2 avx at 1.36V and seems to be pretty nice. And I think someone was saying you will hit 90C in aida64 with an aio, i forgot to do it the other day so i just did a quick 15 run to get some temps.



I believe you need to check the FPU box in order for Aida to trigger AVX instructions. Even then, Aida is still not considered a very strenuous test when compared to say Realbench, OCCT or P95. Regardless, that's a good chip you have there :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

chibi said:


> I believe you need to check the FPU box in order for Aida to trigger AVX instructions. Even then, Aida is still not considered a very strenuous test when compared to say Realbench, OCCT or P95. Regardless, that's a good chip you have there :thumb:


the cache test uses AVX. if the measure of "strenuous" is how much heat is produced, then no, AID64 is not the most strenuous test.


----------



## chibi

Jpmboy said:


> the cache test uses AVX. if the measure of "strenuous" is how much heat is produced, then no, AID64 is not the most strenuous test.



Ah thanks for the clarification, learn something new everyday!


----------



## Dragonsyph

chibi said:


> I believe you need to check the FPU box in order for Aida to trigger AVX instructions. Even then, Aida is still not considered a very strenuous test when compared to say Realbench, OCCT or P95. Regardless, that's a good chip you have there :thumb:


Oh i was just doing default settings in it because that's what the other guy was saying to do to compare. OCCT large data 5.3ghz good for testing temps? Can pass Large and small data set for 2 hours and that's why i usly do to see if I'm stable.

I'm more worried about this 4 year old h100i that I'm using failing and burning up my cpu.


----------



## l Nuke l

Dragonsyph said:


> Oh i was just doing default settings in it because that's what the other guy was saying to do to compare. OCCT large data 5.3ghz good for testing temps? Can pass Large and small data set for 2 hours and that's why i usly do to see if I'm stable.
> 
> I'm more worried about this 4 year old h100i that I'm using failing and burning up my cpu.


Pretty sure that as soon as one of your cores hit 100c your pc will bluescreen and reboot. Happened to a friend lol.


----------



## marik123

gammagoat said:


> I am not a fan of top mounted fans, I have found that they tend to pull heated GPU, ect air across CPU cooler.
> 
> In my opinion all air should be flowing from front to back. I don't know if this will solve your heat issues, But it may in part.


Normally the rear exhaust and the top exhaust fan closest to the rear exhaust fan have hot air coming out when the system is under stressed. Maybe I can remove the other top exhaust fan closest to my DVD drive and then add in a 140mm intake fan instead? Do you think that will help me reduce my temperature?


----------



## Dragonsyph

l Nuke l said:


> Pretty sure that as soon as one of your cores hit 100c your pc will bluescreen and reboot. Happened to a friend lol.



That don't sound good. And the fact the h115i and Krackin x62 use the same Astek gen 5 pump that has massive failure rates makes me not wanna upgrade yet i need to because my cooler is like 3-4 years old i think.


What kind of cooler you guys think i should get? I would go with an air cooler but i wanna see my motherboard and ram.


----------



## Jpmboy

Dragonsyph said:


> That don't sound good. And the fact the h115i and Krackin x62 use the same Astek gen 5 pump that has massive failure rates makes me not wanna upgrade yet i need to because my cooler is like 3-4 years old i think.
> 
> 
> What kind of cooler you guys think i should get? I would go with an air cooler but i wanna see my motherboard and ram.


The EK kits with loop QDCs will let you add components later if you want. After that, they are all pretty similar.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Jpmboy said:


> The EK kits with loop QDCs will let you add components later if you want. After that, they are all pretty similar.


Ya I was looking at the EK kit x360 since I got the 8700k, but its around 380 bucks. Would this really get me any better temps? Would be nice though to add in any gpu I get in the future though. For me its is spending 300 dollars more then an AIO or air cooler worth the temps?


----------



## Jpmboy

If the CPU is not delidded, any AIO is fine if you don;t want to use an aircooler. a 240mm is probably the min for as high use 6 core at steady state temperature(s).


----------



## Scotty99

Dragonsyph said:


> Oh i was just doing default settings in it because that's what the other guy was saying to do to compare. OCCT large data 5.3ghz good for testing temps? Can pass Large and small data set for 2 hours and that's why i usly do to see if I'm stable.
> 
> I'm more worried about this 4 year old h100i that I'm using failing and burning up my cpu.


I was comparing my 1.4v overclock to the other guy, not sure what version of aida you are running but mine came out of the box with fpu checked. Think my hottest core was 88c after 15mins of the test.

Also corsair AIO's in the past had screamingly loud fans, they did this so reviews look good, even when most people would never run them that high. My deepcool fans max out at 1600 rpm i believe.


----------



## Reva

The temperatures of my oc`ed 8700k during gaming are 70-75C, with rare spikes up to 80-85C, intense games (bf1) and streaming. Should I worry about it or it's ok in a long run?


----------



## Scotty99

Reva said:


> The temperatures of my oc`ed 8700k during gaming are 70-75C, with rare spikes up to 80-85C, intense games (bf1) and streaming. Should I worry about it or it's ok in a long run?


Its fine but if you can afford a delid its totally worth. After tax and shipping i think its like 60 bucks to have silicon lottery do it for ya.


----------



## l Nuke l

Reva said:


> The temperatures of my oc`ed 8700k during gaming are 70-75C, with rare spikes up to 80-85C, intense games (bf1) and streaming. Should I worry about it or it's ok in a long run?


Need more info. What cooler are you using? What voltage and frequency are you running at? What case are you using and how is the airflow in case?


----------



## gammagoat

marik123 said:


> Normally the rear exhaust and the top exhaust fan closest to the rear exhaust fan have hot air coming out when the system is under stressed. Maybe I can remove the other top exhaust fan closest to my DVD drive and then add in a 140mm intake fan instead? Do you think that will help me reduce my temperature?


I followed this guide, http://www.overclock.net/forum/246-...ing-airflow-cooler-fan-data.html#post22319249

After reading this, I installed three 140mm in the front and one in the back. I also removed all pci slot covers. Problem solved, with a 6c drop on cpu.


----------



## Reva

l Nuke l said:


> Need more info. What cooler are you using? What voltage and frequency are you running at? What case are you using and how is the airflow in case?


Dark rock 3 pro with stock paste, running 4.8 at 1.25v. One intake and one exhaust 140mm in the case (Fractal design define s case).

I will try to reseat the cooler with better paste (it’s just so hard with DP3) cause I feel like it’s a bit high temperature for that cooler.

If this doesn’t help, am I fine running such temps, or you’d suggest lowering the frequency/voltage till I get like 70?

Unfortunately it’s hard for me to get proper delid tool and liquid metal where I live. Might try a razor blade delid at some point if I will find some LM.


----------



## l Nuke l

Reva said:


> Dark rock 3 pro with stock paste, running 4.8 at 1.25v. One intake and one exhaust 140mm in the case (Fractal design define s case).
> 
> I will try to reseat the cooler with better paste (it’s just so hard with DP3) cause I feel like it’s a bit high temperature for that cooler.
> 
> If this doesn’t help, am I fine running such temps, or you’d suggest lowering the frequency/voltage till I get like 70?
> 
> Unfortunately it’s hard for me to get proper delid tool and liquid metal where I live. Might try a razor blade delid at some point if I will find some LM.


Here is a screenshot of my friends rig @ stock settings with asus multi core enhancement disabled. He is in the same case as yours, only difference is AIO. As you can see vcore jumps to as high as 1.296 but highest temp is 57c. Screenshot was taken after playinh PUBG for an hour. Can you post your system at stock? I feel like your temps are rather high for 1.25v.


----------



## Reva

l Nuke l said:


> Here is a screenshot of my friends rig @ stock settings with asus multi core enhancement disabled. He is in the same case as yours, only difference is AIO. As you can see vcore jumps to as high as 1.296 but highest temp is 57c. Screenshot was taken after playinh PUBG for an hour. Can you post your system at stock? I feel like your temps are rather high for 1.25v.


I have RAM clocked to 3200, and my GPU is running as hot as 72C, that's a big difference from your friend's rig (it's max 50C on gpu if I see this correctly). I will try the stock settings and will post back. Also adding 1 more intake fan and changing TIM to Kryonaut in few days, will post the results!

Edit: oh, I see it's 77C on the GPU on the screenshot, so yeah, it's not the reason for CPU to overheat..


----------



## l Nuke l

Reva said:


> I have RAM clocked to 3200, and my GPU is running as hot as 72C, that's a big difference from your friend's rig (it's max 50C on gpu if I see this correctly). I will try the stock settings and will post back. Also adding 1 more intake fan and changing TIM to Kryonaut in few days, will post the results!
> 
> Edit: oh, I see it's 77C on the GPU on the screenshot, so yeah, it's not the reason for CPU to overheat..


Yeah ignore the pic on the right. The pic on the right is a screenshot of my rig during the same gaming session.


----------



## Roen

I'm pretty sure this is my sweet spot ATM, before I go through a mobo, cpu cooler and case switch.

5.2 GHz -1 AVX Offset, Delidded & Binned from Silicon Lottery.

Silicon Lottery Binning Results:
5.3 GHz
1.4375 VCore
-2 AVX Offset

So I'm not running too far off of those results.

Normal Voltage, Dynamic Offset: 0.135V, Effective VCore: 1.335V (1.2 + 0.135)
LLC: Turbo (2nd Highest)
VBoost under Load from LLC: 0.051V (1.386V read from HWInfo64 under stress tests - 1.335V)
If I set LLC to High (3rd Highest), I get VDroop by 0.04V and crashes. No bueno.
Cooling: Scythe Fuma (Yep, AIRCOOLED), 2xNF-F12 PWM fans attached @ 55 CFM, Conductonaut between Cold Plate and IHS.
Case: Lian-Li PC-011 (Yep, TERRIBLE AIRFLOW, glass front panel)
Fans: 3x90 CFM bottom intake, 2x74 CFM, 1x33CFM top exhaust, 2x31CFM rear exhaust

Temperatures (From Memory)

Thermal Loads first: (I let this get close to throttling temps, 92-93* C)
AIDA64 Stress FPU Only (Stability test but man, does it heat up) - 10 mins - 89* C
Prime95 after 2.66 (Personally I use 2.95b4) Small FFT - 20 mins - 93* C

I basically clock as high as I can go stably go without hitting thermal throttling.

Stability: (None of these peak over 81*)
Prime95 2.66 - 30 mins (I usually fail this immediately after thermal tests, so I start upping volts here) - 67* C
Cinebench R15 - 71* C
OCCT Small Data Set 15 mins - 81* C
OCCT - Linpack 64-bit, AVX-Capable, Use All Logical Cores, 10 mins - 73* C
Prime95 post 2.66 Custom 1334K - 30 mins - 74* C
IBT - 74* C
RealBench - 81* C


----------



## marik123

gammagoat said:


> I followed this guide, http://www.overclock.net/forum/246-...ing-airflow-cooler-fan-data.html#post22319249
> 
> After reading this, I installed three 140mm in the front and one in the back. I also removed all pci slot covers. Problem solved, with a 6c drop on cpu.


I added 1 extra 140mm fan to my case and removed the top 120mm exhaust fan like you mentioned. My CPU temperature dropped by 2C where as my GPU went up by 3C, so that pretty much cancelled my previous settings with 2 top exhaust fan and 1 intake fan.


----------



## scracy

Roen said:


> I'm pretty sure this is my sweet spot ATM, before I go through a mobo, cpu cooler and case switch.
> 
> 5.2 GHz -1 AVX Offset, Delidded & Binned from Silicon Lottery.
> 
> Silicon Lottery Binning Results:
> 5.3 GHz
> 1.4375 VCore
> -2 AVX Offset
> 
> So I'm not running too far off of those results.
> 
> Normal Voltage, Dynamic Offset: 0.135V, Effective VCore: 1.335V (1.2 + 0.135)
> LLC: Turbo (2nd Highest)
> VBoost under Load from LLC: 0.051V (1.386V read from HWInfo64 under stress tests - 1.335V)
> If I set LLC to High (3rd Highest), I get VDroop by 0.04V and crashes. No bueno.
> Cooling: Scythe Fuma (Yep, AIRCOOLED), 2xNF-F12 PWM fans attached @ 55 CFM, Conductonaut between Cold Plate and IHS.
> Case: Lian-Li PC-011 (Yep, TERRIBLE AIRFLOW, glass front panel)
> Fans: 3x90 CFM bottom intake, 2x74 CFM, 1x33CFM top exhaust, 2x31CFM rear exhaust
> 
> Temperatures (From Memory)
> 
> Thermal Loads first: (I let this get close to throttling temps, 92-93* C)
> AIDA64 Stress FPU Only (Stability test but man, does it heat up) - 10 mins - 89* C
> Prime95 after 2.66 (Personally I use 2.95b4) Small FFT - 20 mins - 93* C
> 
> I basically clock as high as I can go stably go without hitting thermal throttling.
> 
> Stability: (None of these peak over 81*)
> Prime95 2.66 - 30 mins (I usually fail this immediately after thermal tests, so I start upping volts here) - 67* C
> Cinebench R15 - 71* C
> OCCT Small Data Set 15 mins - 81* C
> OCCT - Linpack 64-bit, AVX-Capable, Use All Logical Cores, 10 mins - 73* C
> Prime95 post 2.66 Custom 1334K - 30 mins - 74* C
> IBT - 74* C
> RealBench - 81* C


So what you are saying is that you purchased a Silicon Lottery binned 5.3Ghz 8700K @1.4375V? Your results [email protected] but your LLC pushes that Vcore up to 1.386V? If I understand what you are saying correctly I would set a Vcore of 1.39V and use LLC set to High to get Vdroop of 0.04V and an eventual load Vcore of 1.386V  Either way nice CPU very similar to mine.


----------



## raider89

Finally picked up on the overclocking scene, normally just keep the stock.

5GHz - 1.365v - 72c Max - 12 Hour P95 Stable
5.2GHz - 1.45v - 73c Max - 6 Hour P95 Stable
5.3GHz - 1.475v - 75c Max - 1 Hour P95 Stable
5.4GHz - 1.480v - 75c Max - BSOD with bench.

Delidded - Thermal Grizz Liquid Metal - Corsair H100i v2 - Asus Maximus X Hero Wi-Fi - 16GB DDR4 3200.

Not sure I want to push that voltage anymore.

No AVX on testing - Level 6


----------



## Roen

scracy said:


> So what you are saying is that you purchased a Silicon Lottery binned 5.3Ghz 8700K @1.4375V? Your results [email protected] but your LLC pushes that Vcore up to 1.386V? If I understand what you are saying correctly I would set a Vcore of 1.39V and use LLC set to High to get Vdroop of 0.04V and an eventual load Vcore of 1.386V  Either way nice CPU very similar to mine.


I purchased a retail Intel CPU and sent it in for delidding + binning. After they binned my chip, they rated it as identical OC specs as their 5.3 GHz binned chips. So I got pretty lucky there.

If I did VCore of 1.39V and High, I would drop to 1.35V. To do what you're suggesting, I would have to bump the VCore up to 1.426......which is way high. I don't see the logic in using that high of a VCore, when the CPU isn't stressed. 0.8 GHz @ 1.426V just sounds silly.

I'm currently running the Prime95 complete stress test for 21 hours. This is actually my second run, my first run I stopped at 19h45 with 0 errors, but I noticed that power limits were exceeded in HWInfo64. I went in and set the power limits to 250W and 200W, that's all I want to push the chip to for my cooling. I'm running on air, and will be swapping coolers soon to try to knock the temps down a bit.(From the SCFM-1100 to the SCFM-1000)


----------



## Roen

raider89 said:


> Finally picked up on the overclocking scene, normally just keep the stock.
> 
> 5GHz - 1.365v - 72c Max - 12 Hour P95 Stable
> 5.2GHz - 1.45v - 73c Max - 6 Hour P95 Stable
> 5.3GHz - 1.475v - 75c Max - 1 Hour P95 Stable
> 5.4GHz - 1.480v - 75c Max - BSOD with bench.
> 
> Delidded - Thermal Grizz Liquid Metal - Corsair H100i v2 - Asus Maximus X Hero Wi-Fi - 16GB DDR4 3200.
> 
> Not sure I want to push that voltage anymore.
> 
> No AVX on testing - Level 6


What Prime95 settings and version?

What's your VCore under load and your LLC settings?


----------



## raider89

Roen said:


> What Prime95 settings and version?
> 
> What's your VCore under load and your LLC settings?


VCore would go up by 2, ex: 1.375 would be 1.377 or 1.475 would hit 1.477.

LLC has been at 6 on every test, I did use der8auer's OC video for my settings aside from Frequency and Volts.


----------



## Roen

raider89 said:


> VCore would go up by 2, ex: 1.375 would be 1.377 or 1.475 would hit 1.477.
> 
> LLC has been at 6 on every test, I did use der8auer's OC video for my settings aside from Frequency and Volts.


What about Prime95 settings?


----------



## raider89

Roen said:


> What about Prime95 settings?


Version 26.6 - Custom Setting - FFT 1344 - Running FFT in place.


----------



## Roen

raider89 said:


> Version 26.6 - Custom Setting - FFT 1344 - Running FFT in place.


Feel like being Prime 2.95b4 Small FFT Thermally Stable?


----------



## raider89

Roen said:


> Feel like being Prime 2.95b4 Small FFT Thermally Stable?



up to 5.3 yes, any higher would be pushing my luck if p95 gets ahold of the avx lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Roen said:


> Feel like being Prime 2.95b4 Small FFT Thermally Stable?


No, but if that Jurassic "stability" strategy is a need somehow, easy, just use an AVX offset to deal with a silly AVX power virus. Otherwise you wind up with an OC several multipliers lower than the chip would be thermally stable with (e-migration and the rest) for every other use or real-world load the cpu will experience. Even hunting primes with p95 will not fill the stack with small FFT AVX proc calls. 
Frankly, hammering the FPU with small FFT AVX/FMA3 tells you nothing about stability, except for that specific and narrow instruction set (repetitive) call. Why folks equate HOT with HARD, especially with today's architecture is indicative of a poor understanding of what trips up the logic in these processors. If you want to find thermally-induced failures, just run the chip with no cooling.. tells you about as much as small FFTs IMO.


----------



## wingman99

Jpmboy said:


> No, but if that Jurassic "stability" strategy is a need somehow, easy, just use an AVX offset to deal with a silly AVX power virus. Otherwise you wind up with an OC several multipliers lower than the chip would be thermally stable with (e-migration and the rest) for every other use or real-world load the cpu will experience. Even hunting primes with p95 will not fill the stack with small FFT AVX proc calls.
> Frankly, hammering the FPU with small FFT AVX/FMA3 tells you nothing about stability, except for that specific and narrow instruction set (repetitive) call. Why folks equate HOT with HARD, especially with today's architecture is indicative of a poor understanding of what trips up the logic in these processors. If you want to find thermally-induced failures, just run the chip with no cooling.. tells you about as much as small FFTs IMO.


With prime95 small FFT at least you will know that the CPU can continually crunch the data set at the GHz speed you have it overclocked to for those integer and floating point instructions. Transistors don't run faster or harder depending on work load just more often or not. I can't believe how many people think the work load kills processors, severs run full load 24/7 and they use the same silicon transistors as the desktop.


----------



## Roen

Jpmboy said:


> No, but if that Jurassic "stability" strategy is a need somehow, easy, just use an AVX offset to deal with a silly AVX power virus. Otherwise you wind up with an OC several multipliers lower than the chip would be thermally stable with (e-migration and the rest) for every other use or real-world load the cpu will experience. Even hunting primes with p95 will not fill the stack with small FFT AVX proc calls.
> Frankly, hammering the FPU with small FFT AVX/FMA3 tells you nothing about stability, except for that specific and narrow instruction set (repetitive) call. Why folks equate HOT with HARD, especially with today's architecture is indicative of a poor understanding of what trips up the logic in these processors. If you want to find thermally-induced failures, just run the chip with no cooling.. tells you about as much as small FFTs IMO.


I'm not inducing Prime95 2.95 Small FFT as a stability test. I'm doing it as a test for how good your cooling system is.



raider89 said:


> up to 5.3 yes, any higher would be pushing my luck if p95 gets ahold of the avx lol.


2.95 does have AVX calls, I was curious how hard you could push without thermal throttling. You can use 29.4 to figure out what your AVX offset should be.

Man I can't read, I meant 29.4, not 2.95.


----------



## Jpmboy

Roen said:


> I'm not inducing Prime95 2.95 Small FFT as a stability test. *I'm doing it as a test for how good your cooling system is.
> *
> 
> 
> 2.95 does have AVX calls, I was curious how hard you could push without thermal throttling.
> 
> Man I can't read, I meant 29.4, not 2.95.


reasonable. :thumb: Sm FFT tends to more test heat flux rather than terminal steady-state heat management or the cooling system tho (eg, ability of the solution to shed heat once everything has reached heat capacity = "hest sink" effect vs sink-cooling effect)
yes, v29 uses AVX2, not AVX512 (yet).


----------



## Roen

Jpmboy said:


> reasonable. :thumb: It tends to more test heat flux than terminal steady-state heat management tho (eg, ability to of the cooling to shed heat once everything has reached heat capacity = "hest sink" effect.)


If you want to look at my post, http://www.overclock.net/forum/26659585-post2671.html, you can rate my batch of stability tests.


----------



## Jpmboy

Roen said:


> If you want to look at my post, http://www.overclock.net/forum/26659585-post2671.html, you can rate my batch of stability tests.


I'm sure you got it right. My point is that there is this misconception that sm FFT are computationally intensive... because it's hot. It's hot because of the short cycling of rather small computational problems. Large complex data sets are actually more difficult, use more of the processor architecture (including the FPU). If p95 is the thing for anyone, then you really want to cycle FFT sizes, with a FFT time set that challenges the CPU with the most diverse problem range as possible. It's the difference between training for a cross country run by doing 50m wind sprints or... doing CX runs.


----------



## Roen

Jpmboy said:


> I'm sure you got it right. My point is that there is this misconception that sm FFT are computationally intensive... because it's hot. It's hot because of the short cycling of rather small computational problems. Large complex data sets are actually more difficult, use more of the processor architecture (including the FPU). If p95 is the thing for anyone, then you really want to cycle FFT sizes, with a FFT time set that challenges the CPU with the most diverse problem range as possible. It's the difference between training for a cross country run by doing 50m wind sprints or... doing CX runs.


I'm currently doing the 15 mins per test min 8K max 4096K 12 thrreads. Got 19h45 through the first test before I stopped it because I was exceeding the power limits. Went to BIOS and max out the limits. Now on the second attempt of the 21 hour test.


----------



## mouacyk

Definitely would not recommend AVX2 torture in prime95 for longer than 10-15 minutes for the purpose of testing cooling system. At 5GHz AVX2, my cores were topping out at 88-90C, while in AIDA64 FPU tests, it was only hitting 55C. Encoding X265 actually topped out in low 70's. I think that's a much better (and realistic) test for AVX2 stability.

On server CPUs with high loads 24/7 -- they also don't run at a constant 85C like prime 95 avx2 torture does. There is work, then there is torture.


----------



## Roen

mouacyk said:


> Definitely would not recommend AVX2 torture in prime95 for longer than 10-15 minutes for the purpose of testing cooling system. At 5GHz AVX2, my cores were topping out at 88-90C, while in AIDA64 FPU tests, it was only hitting 55C. Encoding X265 actually topped out in low 70's. I think that's a much better (and realistic) test for AVX2 stability.
> 
> On server CPUs with high loads 24/7 -- they also don't run at a constant 85C like prime 95 avx2 torture does. There is work, then there is torture.


I'm debating whether I should dial back my AVX from 5.1 to 5.0. I'm not thermal throttling at 5.1, but I'm right up against the wall on the 21 hour prime test. 97* C.

For real world, I'm at low 70's just like you.


----------



## Jpmboy

mouacyk said:


> Definitely would not recommend AVX2 torture in prime95 for longer than 10-15 minutes for the purpose of testing cooling system. At 5GHz AVX2, my cores were topping out at 88-90C, while in AIDA64 FPU tests, it was only hitting 55C. Encoding X265 actually topped out in low 70's. I think that's a much better (and realistic) test for AVX2 stability.
> 
> On server CPUs with high loads 24/7 -- they also don't run at a constant 85C like prime 95 avx2 torture does. There is work, then there is torture.


And... once AVX and AVX2 were included in the IS library, every server cpu down clocks when AVX is in the stack (lol - and this prefetch, speculative processing is where the recent "revelation" caused a lot of hoopla)... this is where we got bios AVX offset from for our non-HCC class cpus.



Roen said:


> I'm debating whether I should dial back my AVX from 5.1 to 5.0. I'm not thermal throttling at 5.1, but I'm right up against the wall on the 21 hour prime test. 97* C.
> 
> For real world, I'm at low 70's just like you.


 A well informed EE (with all the necessary equipment to measure this) told me that with coffee lake, the possibility of very high load transients are being seen with vcore set above 1.4-ish volts. Transients in the 1.6V range :no-smil


----------



## Roen

Jpmboy said:


> And... once AVX and AVX2 were included in the IS library, every server cpu down clocks when AVX is in the stack (lol - and this prefetch, speculative processing is where the recent "revelation" caused a lot of hoopla)... this is where we got bios AVX offset from for our non-HCC class cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> A well informed EE (with all the necessary equipment to measure this) told me that with coffee lake, the possibility of very high load transients are being seen with vcore set above 1.4-ish volts. Transients in the 1.6V range :no-smil


I think that's good news for me? Since I'm only at 1.2V Normal + 0.135V Dynamic Offset + 0.051V LLC Turbo VBoost = 1.386V VCore under load.

Are there any temperature concerns?


----------



## Jpmboy

Roen said:


> I think that's good news for me? Since I'm only at 1.2V Normal + 0.135V Dynamic Offset + 0.051V LLC Turbo VBoost = 1.386V VCore under load.
> 
> Are there any temperature concerns?


As always, temperature has an effect on stability, efficiency and lifetime. JUst stay 20c or so below prochot (throttling temperature) and it's gonna live very long! Remember, these factors mustr be taken together and not in isolation. So, voltage, current, temperature limits need to work together, eg. 1.52V is fine if the temperature and current specs are met (which they wold not be for normal use at 1.52V, and certainly not with any stress test). The intel specs are set with a service life in mind... and this is way longer than most anyone on OVERclock.net keeps a cpu.


----------



## wingman99

Jpmboy said:


> I'm sure you got it right. My point is that there is this misconception that sm FFT are computationally intensive... because it's hot. It's hot because of the short cycling of rather small computational problems. Large complex data sets are actually more difficult, use more of the processor architecture (including the FPU). If p95 is the thing for anyone, then you really want to cycle FFT sizes, with a FFT time set that challenges the CPU with the most diverse problem range as possible. It's the difference between training for a cross country run by doing 50m wind sprints or... doing CX runs.


That is true. Also The small FFT calculations reach out to the fast cache for data, so it keep the processor busier than the large FFT data that has to reach out to main memory more often delaying processing. The x86 can only process 64 bits at a time no mater the data size and the registers on a x86 are 64 bit also. Advanced Vector Extensions expands most integer commands to 256 bits.


----------



## gammagoat

Jpmboy said:


> I'm sure you got it right. My point is that there is this misconception that sm FFT are computationally intensive... because it's hot. It's hot because of the short cycling of rather small computational problems. Large complex data sets are actually more difficult, use more of the processor architecture (including the FPU). If p95 is the thing for anyone, then you really want to cycle FFT sizes, with a FFT time set that challenges the CPU with the most diverse problem range as possible. It's the difference between training for a cross country run by doing 50m wind sprints or... doing CX runs.


Jpmboy,or anyone. Can you point me to some further reading on stability testing? I'd really like to digin on this subject. I've googled, but I haven't found anything that's definitive.


----------



## Roen

gammagoat said:


> Jpmboy,or anyone. Can you point me to some further reading on stability testing? I'd really like to digin on this subject. I've googled, but I haven't found anything that's definitive.


There was one informative post that I found on this forum (I think). It spoke about the difference between Thermal Testing and Stability Testing. I forgot who it was by.


----------



## wingman99

gammagoat said:


> Jpmboy,or anyone. Can you point me to some further reading on stability testing? I'd really like to digin on this subject. I've googled, but I haven't found anything that's definitive.


It's best to do many stability tests to be definitive. I run prime95 blend then RealBench. 

Silicon-Lottery Quote:Take into account our previous statistics were just an hour of Realbench, now we're doing much more rigorous testing aiming for complete stability. 
An average 7700K would not be able to pass our 5GHz testing at 1.35V. A mix of everything (non-avx prime, linpack) along with some custom software. Exact details are a bit of a trade secret.


----------



## HvacGuru

Realbench is a great real world scenario stability test IMO.


----------



## Dragonsyph

What kind of temps do you guys get with OCCT Small data set?


----------



## gammagoat

wingman99 said:


> It's best to do many stability tests to be definitive. I run prime95 blend then RealBench.


I've run them all, the question is what are the stability tests really doing, how they work and what tests are still relevant. I want to get beyond"run a bunch of tests and call it good".

For instance, Prime95 29.5 draws a huge amount of power but is easier to pass than the equivalent test in OCCT which on my machine doesn't pull the same current, why?


----------



## l Nuke l

Holy cow! People are still running prime95 for 20+ hours? Jebus. Why?! Y do people feel the need to torture their cpus. Its cringy. What are you using your cpu for that you feel the need to torture it for 20+ hours? Use realworld applications like realbench, x264 and x265. If your someone thats gonna be rendering a lot videos then pull up a video that you have and render it and use that as a test for stability. If your a gamer then game and let the game be your test. And dial in your overclock that way. For cpu stability i just run realbench for couple hours, 20 loops of x264v2 at 1.5x threads normal priority and aida64 for couple hours to test cache. Then i just use cpu normally and if i crash in a game which has yet to happen using the above method ill increase vcore by a notch. Only thing that i am thorough with is ram stability testing. For ram i like to run gsat for 8 hours mixed in with a few cold boot starts. Thats it.


----------



## wingman99

gammagoat said:


> I've run them all, the question is what are the stability tests really doing, how they work and what tests are still relevant. I want to get beyond"run a bunch of tests and call it good".
> 
> For instance, Prime95 29.5 draws a huge amount of power but is easier to pass than the equivalent test in OCCT which on my machine doesn't pull the same current, why?


Every processor is different in quality of production and every test effects the processor in a different way utilizing transistors that are not utilized the same way from other tests. like some programs utilize integer more than floating point and some use AVX, those are different parts of the processor. It's not about the current, I will show this example

Prime95 FMA3 cycles the transistors 80% more frequently in the same amount of time compared to gaming. There is no extra load on the transistors just usage.

This is a very simplified example prime95 FMA3 verses Gaming usage transistor cycles and watts in the same amount of time.

Prime95 FMA3---- GHz speed transistors cycling, on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off on off = 99 watts.

Gaming Battlefield GHz speed transistors cycling, on on off off on on off off on on off off on on off off on on = 55 watts.

So you can see from the example above prime95 FMA3 cycles the transistors more often then Gaming using more watts with no increased load on the transistors, however more utilization. 


So 8 hours of gaming is about equal to 4 hours of prime95 FMA3 with the temperatures in check.


Silicon lottery learned the hard way with returns from unsatisfied clients, now they changed there testing.

Silicon-Lottery Quote:Take into account our previous statistics were just an hour of Realbench, now we're doing much more rigorous testing aiming for complete stability. 
An average 7700K would not be able to pass our 5GHz testing at 1.35V. A mix of everything (non-avx prime, linpack) along with some custom software. Exact details are a bit of a trade secret.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

l Nuke l said:


> Holy cow! People are still running prime95 for 20+ hours? Jebus. Why?! Y do people feel the need to torture their cpus. Its cringy. What are you using your cpu for that you feel the need to torture it for 20+ hours? Use realworld applications like realbench, x264 and x265. If your someone thats gonna be rendering a lot videos then pull up a video that you have and render it and use that as a test for stability. If your a gamer then game and let the game be your test. And dial in your overclock that way. For cpu stability i just run realbench for couple hours, 20 loops of x264v2 at 1.5x threads normal priority and aida64 for couple hours to test cache. Then i just use cpu normally and if i crash in a game which has yet to happen using the above method ill increase vcore by a notch. Only thing that i am thorough with is ram stability testing. For ram i like to run gsat for 8 hours mixed in with a few cold boot starts. Thats it.


I've settled on OCCT Large Data Set, Realbench 2.44/2.65, x265, x264, AIDA64 if I overclock the cache, 2 hours of stressapptest and then gaming more so Divinity 2 as it will crash a overclock if it's unstable.

I did do a 4 hour run of OCCT Large data set that crashed at 3 hours 59 minutes, I know then adding another 5mv it will be 8 hours stable (which it was).

Like JPM has pointed out, Windows voltages goes up in increments, so I have noticed when using a multimeter that what Windows is reading as 1.396v its only reading 1.380/1.385v which was what is set in the BIOS.
LLC 5 it is dropping to 1.360v.
So I'm getting my 5Ghz stable is really stable at 1.360v and not the 1.396v like I originally thought.


----------



## Roen

81* C for OCCT Small


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roen

l Nuke l said:


> Holy cow! People are still running prime95 for 20+ hours? Jebus. Why?! Y do people feel the need to torture their cpus. Its cringy. What are you using your cpu for that you feel the need to torture it for 20+ hours? Use realworld applications like realbench, x264 and x265. If your someone thats gonna be rendering a lot videos then pull up a video that you have and render it and use that as a test for stability. If your a gamer then game and let the game be your test. And dial in your overclock that way. For cpu stability i just run realbench for couple hours, 20 loops of x264v2 at 1.5x threads normal priority and aida64 for couple hours to test cache. Then i just use cpu normally and if i crash in a game which has yet to happen using the above method ill increase vcore by a notch. Only thing that i am thorough with is ram stability testing. For ram i like to run gsat for 8 hours mixed in with a few cold boot starts. Thats it.




Just running through all torturous loads I can find for the sake of doing so.

I’ve done the others as you’ve mentioned, Prime95 is the last one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scracy

Roen said:


> I purchased a retail Intel CPU and sent it in for delidding + binning. After they binned my chip, they rated it as identical OC specs as their 5.3 GHz binned chips. So I got pretty lucky there.
> 
> If I did VCore of 1.39V and High, I would drop to 1.35V. To do what you're suggesting, I would have to bump the VCore up to 1.426......which is way high. I don't see the logic in using that high of a VCore, when the CPU isn't stressed. 0.8 GHz @ 1.426V just sounds silly.
> 
> I'm currently running the Prime95 complete stress test for 21 hours. This is actually my second run, my first run I stopped at 19h45 with 0 errors, but I noticed that power limits were exceeded in HWInfo64. I went in and set the power limits to 250W and 200W, that's all I want to push the chip to for my cooling. I'm running on air, and will be swapping coolers soon to try to knock the temps down a bit.(From the SCFM-1100 to the SCFM-1000)


So you are not using adaptive voltage then? Why let frequency drop but not voltage, that makes no sense. I suggested going higher on your voltage without load so that when your CPU is under load you avoid getting voltage spikes because your allowing Vdroop to do its thing, but each to their own.


----------



## raider89

l Nuke l said:


> Holy cow! People are still running prime95 for 20+ hours? Jebus. Why?! Y do people feel the need to torture their cpus. Its cringy. What are you using your cpu for that you feel the need to torture it for 20+ hours? Use realworld applications like realbench, x264 and x265. If your someone thats gonna be rendering a lot videos then pull up a video that you have and render it and use that as a test for stability. If your a gamer then game and let the game be your test. And dial in your overclock that way. For cpu stability i just run realbench for couple hours, 20 loops of x264v2 at 1.5x threads normal priority and aida64 for couple hours to test cache. Then i just use cpu normally and if i crash in a game which has yet to happen using the above method ill increase vcore by a notch. Only thing that i am thorough with is ram stability testing. For ram i like to run gsat for 8 hours mixed in with a few cold boot starts. Thats it.


The longer the test the better, passing 24 hours of P95 is like seeing complete stability. Its in no way shape or form torture for our cpu's if you have good cooling and temps aren't above 95c you're fine. You could pass the game benchmark or the little not so hard tests and fail P95, well you're build is not stable by chance. And you know what happens when you think its stable because everyday tasks run great, but one day you wake up and oh your whole system is corrupt because you skimped out on the complete stability test and now you have files becoming corrupt in the background while you think everything is all stable. We don't want whats good enough for everyday applications or usage, we need headroom the extra protection against such expensive parts, never know when something might jump real quick and hit past your normal day stability test and kill your system.


----------



## Dragonsyph

2-4 hours of OCCT small data set is all you need.


----------



## GeneO

Dragonsyph said:


> 2-4 hours of OCCT small data set is all you need.


if you are using avx offset that is not enough.


----------



## Jpmboy

gammagoat said:


> I've run them all, the question is what are the stability tests really doing, how they work and what tests are still relevant. I want to get beyond"run a bunch of tests and call it good".
> 
> For instance, Prime95 29.5 draws a huge amount of power but is easier to pass than the equivalent test in OCCT which on my machine doesn't pull the same current, why?


^^ This. has happened to me more than once - and on some workstations I use to build, p95 failed to find errors after 2 days - stable I thought, but a real computational problem (simple ab initio) would fall over in 2 hours or less. Only fix was running the actual code. No single stressor is (or really can be) representative for all use scenarios. :thumb: +1 if I could. 


schoolofmonkey said:


> I've settled on OCCT Large Data Set, Realbench 2.44/2.65, x265, x264, AIDA64 if I overclock the cache, 2 hours of stressapptest and then gaming more so Divinity 2 as it will crash a overclock if it's unstable.
> I did do a 4 hour run of OCCT Large data set that crashed at 3 hours 59 minutes, I know then adding another 5mv it will be 8 hours stable (which it was).
> Like JPM has pointed out, Windows voltages goes up in increments, so I have noticed when using a multimeter that what Windows is reading as 1.396v its only reading 1.380/1.385v which was what is set in the BIOS.
> LLC 5 it is dropping to 1.360v.
> So I'm getting my 5Ghz stable is really stable at 1.360v and not the 1.396v like I originally thought.


zeroing in on the _tune. _



GeneO said:


> if you are using avx offset that is not enough.


and why is that? 'cause it lacks a pure non-AVX module? 


At least twice a year this issue rears it's (ugly) head. Basically, best way to train a system is to mix it up - that's the best way to uncover a flaw in an overclock (or no overclock); understanding that any configuration, at any price, _is conditionally_ stable, since we can only establish it under test conditions.


----------



## Roen

scracy said:


> So you are not using adaptive voltage then? Why let frequency drop but not voltage, that makes no sense. I suggested going higher on your voltage without load so that when your CPU is under load you avoid getting voltage spikes because your allowing Vdroop to do its thing, but each to their own.


I am, I'm using normal voltage setting which is Gigabyte's term for Dynamic / Adaptive and @ 5.2 GHz, comes in @ 1.2V. I then use a dynamic offset of 0.135 to get to my effective 1.335V.

I get what you're saying, but I'm in the other camp to keep volts down even when not under heavy load, and let VBoost bring the volts up to the level required as load increases.


----------



## Roen

GeneO said:


> if you are using avx offset that is not enough.


What would be enough for an OCCT test?


----------



## GeneO

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ This. has happened to me more than once - and on some workstations I use to build, p95 failed to find errors after 2 days - stable I thought, but a real computational problem (simple ab initio) would fall over in 2 hours or less. Only fix was running the actual code. No single stressor is (or really can be) representative for all use scenarios. :thumb: +1 if I could.
> 
> zeroing in on the _tune. _
> 
> 
> and why is that? 'cause it lacks a pure non-AVX module?
> 
> 
> At least twice a year this issue rears it's (ugly) head. Basically, best way to train a system is to mix it up - that's the best way to uncover a flaw in an overclock (or no overclock); understanding that any configuration, at any price, _is conditionally_ stable, since we can only establish it under test conditions.


Because you running at the voltage of your oc multipler, but with that multiplier lowered. You are not testing your higher oc multiplier at all.

Like you said, you need to mix em up.


----------



## Jpmboy

GeneO said:


> Because you running at the voltage of your oc multipler, but with that multiplier lowered. You are not testing your higher oc multiplier at all.
> 
> Like you said, you need to mix em up.


Yep, this is where AID64 CPU (only) test comes in handy - no AVX. You can do the same with p95 by disabling AVX/FMA in the local.txt file (how to in the undoc.txt file).


----------



## Roen

Jpmboy said:


> Yep, this is where AID64 CPU (only) test comes in handy - no AVX. You can do the same with p95 by disabling AVX/FMA in the local.txt file (how to in the undoc.txt file).


Or just download Prime 26.6, which doesn't contain AVX instructions.


----------



## Jpmboy

the v29 revision corrects some bugs. no different otherwise. :thumb:


----------



## DOOOLY

What setting should i be using in prime 95 ?


----------



## Roen

DOOOLY said:


> What setting should i be using in prime 95 ?


What do you want to test?


----------



## DOOOLY

Roen said:


> What do you want to test?


Cpu. Do most people do custom run these days ? Or do people just pick blend ?


----------



## wingman99

DOOOLY said:


> Cpu. Do most people do custom run these days ? Or do people just pick blend ?


First 10 minutes small FFT until there is a stable overclock and then run Blend for as long as you want.


----------



## makasouleater69

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/f...8&mgh=1&ref_=s9_acss_bw_h1_USADNHEE_bn_w&sf=1

That is my 8700k 5ghz , from a ibuypower snowblind on the stock cooler which is just a cheap white single tower. I did add 2 more fans though. I didn't use prime 95 for 40 hours though, just blend for 20 mins. I also got the ram to 3200 mhz 16 18 18 38 1.35. 

The cpu I just set the voltage to 1.320. I really like this gen better than the 6th. I could never get my 6600k to stay at the clock I set it at, it would always jump around even with turbo and everything shut off. The only time I have seen this one go down from 5 ghz is at the end of cinebench it drops to 4.3, I dono why though it def isnt heat related, considering it only gets 80c package, and 60c tmpin3 which i believe is the north bridge, considering that use to go to the same as the package, but when i stuck 2 more fans in there it doesnt get over 60ish. Unless I run that prime 95 heat test, which gets it up to 76, and 90 package, but I dont do anything near that in real life. 

My cinebench score is 1614

I just play gal civs 3, fallout 4 vr, elite dangerous, and arma 3, which doesn't take it anywhere near that.

Pretty impressive I think for a 1849 dollar computer, from Ibuypower. With a 1080ti, 800 watt psu, ram that went to 3200mhz, and a very nice case with a see through glass panel that is a monitor. It was actually a good gpu to a gigabyte 3 fan, though my older asus turbo 1080ti blower style got a higher overclock. 

Anyways I have been running that 5 ghz on the ****ty air cooler for about 3 days now, with no crashes. Nope not gonna run prime 95 for 30 hours lol.


----------



## Roen

wingman99 said:


> First 10 minutes small FFT until there is a stable overclock and then run Blend for as long as you want.


What this guy said.

I generally test thermals first, using AIDA64 Stress FPU Only for 10 minutes and Prime95 AVX (Any version after but not including 26.6) Small FFT for 20 minutes.


----------



## Daveleaf

Anyone with Asus Strix z370 itx want to share OC settings

I just want 4.8 24/7 stable, but can't even get voltage to stay under 1.3v...

I set vcore to manual, and set to 1.25 but HWinfo always show it at 1.5xx v....


----------



## l Nuke l

Daveleaf said:


> Anyone with Asus Strix z370 itx want to share OC settings
> 
> I just want 4.8 24/7 stable, but can't even get voltage to stay under 1.3v...
> 
> I set vcore to manual, and set to 1.25 but HWinfo always show it at 1.5xx v....


https://drive.google.com/open?id=1I_1Zhs3rT8K8bEtoY-9pS1P4Bvin9nZZ


----------



## Scotty99

Daveleaf said:


> Anyone with Asus Strix z370 itx want to share OC settings
> 
> I just want 4.8 24/7 stable, but can't even get voltage to stay under 1.3v...
> 
> I set vcore to manual, and set to 1.25 but HWinfo always show it at 1.5xx v....


You need to use manual volts on asus boards because adaptive is terrible, no matter what i set for adaptive it loads into windows at 1.296 with spikes to 1.328 for 4.8ghz. The 1.5v you are seeing is likely a bug with hwinfo, let your pc boot up fully before opening it. Also make sure you are looking at vcore under motherboard section and not vid.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This will happen when the CPU sample's VID is higher than the set adaptive voltage. It's not the board, "Additional Turbo Voltage" is _additional. _IN other words, can't run adaptive below the VID.


----------



## wingman99

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ This will happen when the CPU sample's VID is higher than the set adaptive voltage. It's not the board, "Additional Turbo Voltage" is _additional. _IN other words, can't run adaptive below the VID.


How true it it is not the board for adaptive voltage. It is the processor VID (Voltage identification digital) table sent to the VRM.


----------



## wingman99

makasouleater69 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/f...8&mgh=1&ref_=s9_acss_bw_h1_USADNHEE_bn_w&sf=1
> 
> That is my 8700k 5ghz , from a ibuypower snowblind on the stock cooler which is just a cheap white single tower. I did add 2 more fans though. I didn't use prime 95 for 40 hours though, just blend for 20 mins. I also got the ram to 3200 mhz 16 18 18 38 1.35.
> 
> The cpu I just set the voltage to 1.320. I really like this gen better than the 6th. I could never get my 6600k to stay at the clock I set it at, it would always jump around even with turbo and everything shut off. The only time I have seen this one go down from 5 ghz is at the end of cinebench it drops to 4.3, I dono why though it def isnt heat related, considering it only gets 80c package, and 60c tmpin3 which i believe is the north bridge, considering that use to go to the same as the package, but when i stuck 2 more fans in there it doesnt get over 60ish. Unless I run that prime 95 heat test, which gets it up to 76, and 90 package, but I dont do anything near that in real life.
> 
> My cinebench score is 1614
> 
> I just play gal civs 3, fallout 4 vr, elite dangerous, and arma 3, which doesn't take it anywhere near that.
> 
> Pretty impressive I think for a 1849 dollar computer, from Ibuypower. With a 1080ti, 800 watt psu, ram that went to 3200mhz, and a very nice case with a see through glass panel that is a monitor. It was actually a good gpu to a gigabyte 3 fan, though my older asus turbo 1080ti blower style got a higher overclock.
> 
> Anyways I have been running that 5 ghz on the ****ty air cooler for about 3 days now, with no crashes. Nope not gonna run prime 95 for 30 hours lol.


 Using the CPU multiplier that overrides the turbo settings.


----------



## ChaosAD

I have this issue with adaptive, while i am stable with 1.26v for 5Ghz, if i try to fold with boinc, it only loads up to 1.23-1.24v which ofc is not enough, so i get errors on my WUs. Is there a solution on that other than running fixed voltage?


----------



## Roen

DOOOLY said:


> Cpu. Do most people do custom run these days ? Or do people just pick blend ?


Small FFT only tests CPU, not memory or cache or other things. It is not a stability test.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes.
Either raise your offset voltage, or raise IA AC DC loadline a very small amount. You can try 0.5 mOhms for a small VID boost. (Depending on dividers that can be a value of 0.5, 5 or 50 in the Bios, depending on your Bios. If 6249 is the highest value, then choose 50. If 62 is the highest value, then choose 0.5. Just do NOT go anywhere near the upper limits. The intel reference value for 8700K is 2.10 mOhms (courtesy of [email protected]).


----------



## GeneO

ChaosAD said:


> I have this issue with adaptive, while i am stable with 1.26v for 5Ghz, if i try to fold with boinc, it only loads up to 1.23-1.24v which ofc is not enough, so i get errors on my WUs. Is there a solution on that other than running fixed voltage?


You might try Increasing LLC.


----------



## Jpmboy

ChaosAD said:


> I have this issue with adaptive, while i am stable with 1.26v for 5Ghz, if i try to fold with boinc, it only loads up to 1.23-1.24v which ofc is not enough, so i get errors on my WUs. Is there a solution on that other than running fixed voltage?


what MB? 1,26V is stable to what?
Anyway, not knowing what CPU and MB, generally 0.02V is fine for droop - many bionic WUs employ AVX and AVX2. Just increase the voltage so that it droops down to 1.26V (which would be very good for a bionic stable cpu).


----------



## wingman99

makasouleater69 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/f...8&mgh=1&ref_=s9_acss_bw_h1_USADNHEE_bn_w&sf=1
> 
> That is my 8700k 5ghz , from a ibuypower snowblind on the stock cooler which is just a cheap white single tower. I did add 2 more fans though. I didn't use prime 95 for 40 hours though, just blend for 20 mins. I also got the ram to 3200 mhz 16 18 18 38 1.35.
> 
> The cpu I just set the voltage to 1.320. I really like this gen better than the 6th. I could never get my 6600k to stay at the clock I set it at, it would always jump around even with turbo and everything shut off. The only time I have seen this one go down from 5 ghz is at the end of cinebench it drops to 4.3, I dono why though it def isnt heat related, considering it only gets 80c package, and 60c tmpin3 which i believe is the north bridge, considering that use to go to the same as the package, but when i stuck 2 more fans in there it doesnt get over 60ish. Unless I run that prime 95 heat test, which gets it up to 76, and 90 package, but I dont do anything near that in real life.
> 
> My cinebench score is 1614
> 
> I just play gal civs 3, fallout 4 vr, elite dangerous, and arma 3, which doesn't take it anywhere near that.
> 
> Pretty impressive I think for a 1849 dollar computer, from Ibuypower. With a 1080ti, 800 watt psu, ram that went to 3200mhz, and a very nice case with a see through glass panel that is a monitor. It was actually a good gpu to a gigabyte 3 fan, though my older asus turbo 1080ti blower style got a higher overclock.
> 
> Anyways I have been running that 5 ghz on the ****ty air cooler for about 3 days now, with no crashes. Nope not gonna run prime 95 for 30 hours lol.





Roen said:


> Small FFT only tests CPU, not memory or cache or other things. It is not a stability test.


Small FFT does test the cache then only reaches out to main memory a little. For a CPU to work it needs to at least use the cache for instructions and data also the data for the cache comes from main memory and the HDD.


----------



## ChaosAD

Falkentyne said:


> Yes.
> Either raise your offset voltage, or raise IA AC DC loadline a very small amount. You can try 0.5 mOhms for a small VID boost. (Depending on dividers that can be a value of 0.5, 5 or 50 in the Bios, depending on your Bios. If 6249 is the highest value, then choose 50. If 62 is the highest value, then choose 0.5. Just do NOT go anywhere near the upper limits. The intel reference value for 8700K is 2.10 mOhms (courtesy of [email protected]).





GeneO said:


> You might try Increasing LLC.





Jpmboy said:


> what MB? 1,26V is stable to what?
> Anyway, not knowing what CPU and MB, generally 0.02V is fine for droop - many bionic WUs employ AVX and AVX2. Just increase the voltage so that it droops down to 1.26V (which would be very good for a bionic stable cpu).


Its a Hero X with 8700K, and its stable at everything, max i tested is 5 days of folding 24/7 then i had to reboot to try adaptive. Then i saw that it was not stable when my browser crashed and saw an error in one WU, checked vcore and it was bounching at 1.22-1.23v. Run x264 stress test and loaded to 1.26v like it should.

I tried increasing LLC at 6 but still doesnt load it at 1.26v. I guess i ll try LLC5 and increase vcore till it get where it should be. But then if i load a programm that can load full vcore it will be much more than it need to be


----------



## wingman99

ChaosAD said:


> Its a Hero X with 8700K, and its stable at everything, max i tested is 5 days of folding 24/7 then i had to reboot to try adaptive. Then i saw that it was not stable when my browser crashed and saw an error in one WU, checked vcore and it was bounching at 1.22-1.23v. Run x264 stress test and loaded to 1.26v like it should.
> 
> I tried increasing LLC at 6 but still doesnt load it at 1.26v. I guess i ll try LLC5 and increase vcore till it get where it should be. But then if i load a programm that can load full vcore it will be much more than it need to be


With a program that utilizes the processor more it needs more Vcore, so it is scaling correctly.


----------



## Jpmboy

ChaosAD said:


> Its a Hero X with 8700K, and its stable at everything, max i tested is 5 days of folding 24/7 then i had to reboot to try adaptive. Then i saw that it was not stable when my browser crashed and saw an error in one WU, checked vcore and it was bounching at 1.22-1.23v. Run x264 stress test and loaded to 1.26v like it should.
> 
> I tried increasing LLC at 6 but still doesnt load it at 1.26v. I guess i ll try LLC5 and increase vcore till it get where it should be.* But then if i load a programm that can load full vcore it will be much more than it need to be*


focus less on the load-dependent voltage reading (within reason) the extent of droop is driven by the amps/current for the work load, so the higher voltage at lower current is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## GeneO

Falkentyne said:


> Yes.
> Either raise your offset voltage, or raise IA AC DC loadline a very small amount. You can try 0.5 mOhms for a small VID boost. (Depending on dividers that can be a value of 0.5, 5 or 50 in the Bios, depending on your Bios. If 6249 is the highest value, then choose 50. If 62 is the highest value, then choose 0.5. Just do NOT go anywhere near the upper limits. The intel reference value for 8700K is 2.10 mOhms (courtesy of [email protected]).


You got to be careful I guess. The note in my Code X BIOS says it is in units of 1/100 of a mohm and ranges from 0 to 6249, when it actually is in units of mohm and ranges 0 to 62.49.


----------



## Falkentyne

GeneO said:


> You got to be careful I guess. The note in my Code X BIOS says it is in units of 1/100 of a mohm and ranges from 0 to 6249, when it actually is in units of mohm and ranges 0 to 62.49.


Yeah that was what I was talking about.
The code from AMI says 0-6249 (auto-62.49 mOhms). But some companies just use the raw mOhm value directly, like Asus use 0.01 for 0.01 Mohms, thus 0.1 for .1 mOhms, which is then 62 for 62 mOhms. So you have to be wary of the lowest value.

If it's 1, then you can use a value of 50 safely. if it's 0.01, then you use 0.5 for 0.5 mOhms.
Going too close to the upper limits can destroy your mainboard VRMs, your CPU, or trigger OVP instantly, stopping the system from even turning on.


----------



## wingman99

Falkentyne said:


> Yeah that was what I was talking about.
> The code from AMI says 0-6249 (auto-62.49 mOhms). But some companies just use the raw mOhm value directly, like Asus use 0.01 for 0.01 Mohms, thus 0.1 for .1 mOhms, which is then 62 for 62 mOhms. So you have to be wary of the lowest value.
> 
> If it's 1, then you can use a value of 50 safely. if it's 0.01, then you use 0.5 for 0.5 mOhms.
> Going too close to the upper limits can destroy your mainboard VRMs, your CPU, or trigger OVP instantly, stopping the system from even turning on.


What do you mean by upper limits, example?


----------



## Asus11

so my brother now has my 6700k so I ''upgraded'' to the 8700k, tried overclocking this thing but every time I run asus realbench the CPU downclocks no matter what.. is this a common thing?

all c states etc have been disabled

motherboard is the Asrock fatality itx


----------



## encrypted11

You could change the Short Duration & Long Duration Power Limit to 200W (BIOS max), current limit max to 225.50 (no limit). 

But you don't have to disable C states to achieve your objective.


----------



## Asus11

encrypted11 said:


> You could change the Short Duration & Long Duration Power Limit to 200W (BIOS max), current limit max to 225.50 (no limit).
> 
> But you don't have to disable C states to achieve your objective.



thank you I will try this


----------



## Falkentyne

wingman99 said:


> What do you mean by upper limits, example?


if the IA AC DC had an effect on voltage and starting voltage were based on VID (instead of being completely ignored and overriden by static manual voltage), using 62 mOhms of IA AC DC at 1.2v would put about 1.8v into the chip, or destroy the VRM's....

The default setting (Auto) of 1.80 mOhms (2.30 mOhms on 8700K) is a rather serious problem on kaby lake laptop systems, because the auto setting was designed for max stability with adaptive voltages, but the setting still affects manual override voltages, when it shouldn't, causing the VID to rise based on CPU load. in fact, the HIGHER the IA AC DC Loadline setting is, the more 'misreported' the VID is in relation to true vcore. 

I can guesstimate how much vcore i am pulling on my own laptop. I tried an IA AC DC loadline setting of 4 mOhms (=400, with max=6249), at 4.5 ghz and 1.0v static voltage. CPU was pulling more than 1.2v at full load with this setting. So in an unlocked Bios, it's best to set this to 0.01-01. (or 1 to 10); I use 5 on mine (0.05 mOhms).

One user was trying to overclock over on NBR, his alienware 17R4, and trying to use manual static voltage of 1.27v, and was getting 99C Prochot in cinebench r15. That's because the IA AC DC loadline "Auto" setting (reference=1.80 mOhms) was affecting the starting vcore (which rises based on load; at idle it was reporting 1.27v correctly), but at full load he was pulling at least 1.4v (judging from getting 99C in cinebench r15, and the power draw, as there is no direct vcore sensor). When he used adaptive +offset, everything was much more reasonable (about 1.3v real).

And there is no unlocked Bios to change IA AC DC loadline to "1" on that system.


----------



## wingman99

Falkentyne said:


> Yeah that was what I was talking about.
> The code from AMI says 0-6249 (auto-62.49 mOhms). But some companies just use the raw mOhm value directly, like Asus use 0.01 for 0.01 Mohms, thus 0.1 for .1 mOhms, which is then 62 for 62 mOhms. So you have to be wary of the lowest value.
> 
> If it's 1, then you can use a value of 50 safely. if it's 0.01, then you use 0.5 for 0.5 mOhms.
> Going too close to the upper limits can destroy your mainboard VRMs, your CPU, or trigger OVP instantly, stopping the system from even turning on.





Falkentyne said:


> if the IA AC DC had an effect on voltage and starting voltage were based on VID (instead of being completely ignored and overriden by static manual voltage), using 62 mOhms of IA AC DC at 1.2v would put about 1.8v into the chip, or destroy the VRM's....
> 
> The default setting (Auto) of 1.80 mOhms (2.30 mOhms on 8700K) is a rather serious problem on kaby lake laptop systems, because the auto setting was designed for max stability with adaptive voltages, but the setting still affects manual override voltages, when it shouldn't, causing the VID to rise based on CPU load. in fact, the HIGHER the IA AC DC Loadline setting is, the more 'misreported' the VID is in relation to true vcore.
> 
> I can guesstimate how much vcore i am pulling on my own laptop. I tried an IA AC DC loadline setting of 4 mOhms (=400, with max=6249), at 4.5 ghz and 1.0v static voltage. CPU was pulling more than 1.2v at full load with this setting. So in an unlocked Bios, it's best to set this to 0.01-01. (or 1 to 10); I use 5 on mine (0.05 mOhms).
> 
> One user was trying to overclock over on NBR, his alienware 17R4, and trying to use manual static voltage of 1.27v, and was getting 99C Prochot in cinebench r15. That's because the IA AC DC loadline "Auto" setting (reference=1.80 mOhms) was affecting the starting vcore (which rises based on load; at idle it was reporting 1.27v correctly), but at full load he was pulling at least 1.4v (judging from getting 99C in cinebench r15, and the power draw, as there is no direct vcore sensor). When he used adaptive +offset, everything was much more reasonable (about 1.3v real).
> 
> And there is no unlocked Bios to change IA AC DC loadline to "1" on that system.


Thanks for the information. lets see if I have this right 1# 62 milliohms = 0.062 Ohms X 29.0322581 AMP's = 1.8 Vcore. 2# 13.5 milliohms = 0.0135 Ohms X 100 Amps = 1.35Vcore. Or does IA AC DC have nothing to do with AMP's?


----------



## makasouleater69

Asus11 said:


> so my brother now has my 6700k so I ''upgraded'' to the 8700k, tried overclocking this thing but every time I run asus realbench the CPU downclocks no matter what.. is this a common thing?
> 
> all c states etc have been disabled
> 
> motherboard is the Asrock fatality itx


Did you update your bios? Though mine does that 2 I have MSI Pro A, i never tried realbench, it doesnt do it on prime or passmark, but at the end of cinebench 15 it lowers it from 5000 to 4300. Since you have a ITX, do you have enough airflow to the northbridge? Yep that one lowered my 5 ghz to 4100.

The guys suggestion of putting the turbo limit to 200 watts, and i raised the sustained limited to 128 fixed it for me. Now it stays at 5ghz. Also did you make sure you put windows to high performance?


----------



## Jpmboy

Asus11 said:


> so my brother now has my 6700k so I ''upgraded'' to the 8700k, tried overclocking this thing but every time I run asus realbench the CPU downclocks no matter what.. is this a common thing?
> 
> all c states etc have been disabled
> 
> motherboard is the Asrock fatality itx


Hey bud, "hand-me-down" that v good 6700K eh? 
Make sure AVX offset is 0. the Short duration PL is automatically 2x the LD PL. So setting 200 LD provides more than enough headroom for the 8700K. What temperature is RB hitting and have you delidded the 8700K?


----------



## encrypted11

You could get 200 watts out of that ITX board with the 5+2 60A phases without VRMs shutting down no problem, as long as you aren't limited by your CPU cooler.

From Sin0822's review, 1.3V on handbrake with a 120mm fan blowing lightly against the VRMs. It'd be drawing between 140-160 watts at that power level most likely.









Heck it'll even take XTU benchmark with power limits uncorked around low-mid 1.4V, no thermal or power throttling events either except that the VRMs will probably be coil whining at that work rate (even a hero or taichi would ).


----------



## Jpmboy

Good to see Steve (?) back at it. :specool:


----------



## encrypted11

He's still making excellent board reviews!

https://www.tweaktown.com/author/Steven-Bassiri/index.html :specool:


----------



## Falkentyne

wingman99 said:


> Thanks for the information. lets see if I have this right 1# 62 milliohms = 0.062 Ohms X 29.0322581 AMP's = 1.8 Vcore. 2# 13.5 milliohms = 0.0135 Ohms X 100 Amps = 1.35Vcore. Or does IA AC DC have nothing to do with AMP's?


I know nothing about Ohms, so I can't answer directly. Might want to send a PM or contact Raja at asus about that. I only remember the old Radeon pencil mods, penciling resistors to increase resistance so voltage increases. All Raja told me in a PM is that the IA AC DC loadline setting raises the CPU VID at LOAD based on CPU current (power draw).


> The IA AC/DC loadline slopes define the VID the CPU requests under load. The 2.10mOhms setting is Intel reference for the Z370 desktop platform.





> Each cpu has it's own vid table. This allows users who are overclocking with adaptive and offset modes to adjust the requested vid under load states. For some cpus, a value of 0.01 seems to get them a load voltage close to what they've set.


The problem is that the VID is supposed to be completely IGNORED when using static voltages. Not only is it not ignored (at least on kaby lake laptops and at least some desktops and "some" 8700K users saw this as well), but the higher the mOhms value, the more the VID deviates from the actual vcore (in a bad way).

And without any vcore sensor in my laptop (since VID only shows starting vcore without vdroop factored in, and is only accurate with 0.01 mOhms (the higher the mOhms, the more the VID is under true estimated vcore!), all I have are guesstimations based on "known" static voltages (with IA AC DC loadline set to 0.01 mOhms) with known temps and power draw at that setting (at 4.5 ghz), so everything is pure guesswork.

if I'm putting 1.0v manual voltage at 4500 mhz and IA AC DC loadline is set to 400 (4 mOhms), VID is reported at 1.05v at full prime95 load, BUT temps and power draw are higher than if I had set 1.2v with IA AC DC loadline=1 (0.01 mOhms), and VID reporting "correctly" as 1.194v, there's a problem.

Someone with a desktop board with a true vcore sensor will have to test that. And don't go past 4 mOhms for safety's sake and NEVER test this with high static voltages.


----------



## Jpmboy

Falkentyne said:


> *The problem is that the VID is supposed to be completely IGNORED when using static voltages. Not only is it not ignored (at least on kaby lake laptops and at least some desktops and "some" 8700K users saw this as well), but the higher the mOhms value, the more the VID deviates from the actual vcore (in a bad way).*


huh? I've not seen any reports of manual override being affected like this. IA AC DC load lines are not in play with fixed vcore and CPU SVID disabled. Something is amiss. :blinksmil


----------



## Falkentyne

@Jpmboy
You are right, but when the 8700K first came out, someone posted screenshots of their VID AND vcore being almost 100mv higher than the Bios override setting when using STATIC voltages.
When they adjusted the IA AC DC loadline to 0.01, the VID and vcore both dropped back to expected levels. This was assumed to be an early bios problem. I heard about the CPU SVID option being mentioned but i don't know if they had access to that. It was WAY back early in thi sthread.

This is a lot more common on some 7700K boards (which is why the Asus overclocking guide says to set this to 0.01 for Kaby Lake overclocking), and it seems ALL kaby lake laptops with APTIO are affected by this.
Desktop boards are supposed to completely ignore the VID setting when using static voltages.


----------



## GeneO

Does anyone understand the difference between AC and DC load line? Is the AC related t the PWM frequency or the core frequency and what is the relationship between the two?


----------



## Falkentyne

GeneO said:


> Does anyone understand the difference between AC and DC load line? Is the AC related t the PWM frequency or the core frequency and what is the relationship between the two?


You would have to ask Raja @ Asus about that.
I don't suggest experimenting with that setting unless you know exactly what you're doing.
You're usually supposed to set them both to the same value.

If you want to be the guinea pig, and you have a true VCORE Sensor, why don't you try it?

Set an adaptive voltage of 1.0v at a low overclock of 3 ghz. (Lowest is safest).

turn OFF "Loadline calibration (LLC)" or set it to the default Auto setting. Remember Loadline Calibration (LLC) is not the same setting as IA AC DC.

Then set IA AC loadline to the intel reference value for 8700K to 2.10 mOhms (if your Bios has 0.01 as the lowest value, then that's a value of 21. If it has 1 as the lowest value (with 6249 as the max value), then that's a value of 210. Pay VERY CLOSE attention to what the actual lowest value is, because some Bios help text says "1-6249" range, where 100 = 1 mOhm, when it's actually 0.01-62.49 (raw mOhms)

Set the AC value to 2.10 mOhms with the DC value at 0.01 (or 210 and 1 if those are the right values) and then load windows and check the VID and the VCORE at heavy LOAD, like prime 95 small FFT or AIDA64 stress test (idle won't do anything, this setting does nothing for idle). Take note of the TEMPS and POWER DRAW (Watts) being reported to avoid misreporting issues.

Then try setting the AC Value to 0.01 and the DC value to 21 (or 1 and 210) if those are 0.01 mOhms and 1 mOhm) and see how they change in relation to VID and VCORE at full load. Again take note of temps and wattage reported.

Then set them both to 2.10 mOhms (21/21 or 210/210) and compare.

Am I correct that SOME boards have this linked to only one setting "IA AC DC Loadline"? rather than IA AC loadline, and IA DC loadline?

*Edit*
Just sent @[email protected] a PM on Asus ROG forums asking your question. let's hope he replies....


----------



## feznz

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ This. has happened to me more than once - and on some workstations I use to build, p95 failed to find errors after 2 days - stable I thought, but a real computational problem (simple ab initio) would fall over in 2 hours or less. Only fix was running the actual code. No single stressor is (or really can be) representative for all use scenarios. :thumb: +1 if I could.
> 
> zeroing in on the _tune. _
> 
> 
> and why is that? 'cause it lacks a pure non-AVX module?
> 
> 
> At least twice a year this issue rears it's (ugly) head. Basically, best way to train a system is to mix it up - that's the best way to uncover a flaw in an overclock (or no overclock); understanding that any configuration, at any price, _is conditionally_ stable, since we can only establish it under test conditions.


Exactly I find prime good for a quick 20min test to see if you are in the ballpark of stable 
My new stability program Assassins Creed Origins finds in-stability within minutes 



Daveleaf said:


> Anyone with Asus Strix z370 itx want to share OC settings
> 
> I just want 4.8 24/7 stable, but can't even get voltage to stay under 1.3v...
> 
> I set vcore to manual, and set to 1.25 but HWinfo always show it at 1.5xx v....


Did you update Bios? I believe there already been 3 released bios for that board.

something is wrong there! I used the OC pre-sets in the top of extreme tweaking menu for a quick start.
In the end I used adaptive mode with 1.41v LLC @ 4, to get my 8600k (sorry wrong CPU) to 5Ghz no AVX 

Yes higher than the "safe" 1.35v but I thought What.The.Heck what ever it takes to get 5Ghz they are still making CPUs


----------



## greg1184

Making the switch to intel. I got the Aorus gaming 7 on sale for 219 on newegg.

I also found this gem on ebay:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-BX80...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649

Was going to get the i5 8600k until I saw this sale.


----------



## Scotty99

Dam thats cheaper than microcenter.


----------



## feznz

yes the 8700k the new mainstream chip to have :thumb: multithreading wasn't a must have in computing requirements so got it for $180nzd less for a 8600k.


----------



## Asus11

makasouleater69 said:


> Did you update your bios? Though mine does that 2 I have MSI Pro A, i never tried realbench, it doesnt do it on prime or passmark, but at the end of cinebench 15 it lowers it from 5000 to 4300. Since you have a ITX, do you have enough airflow to the northbridge? Yep that one lowered my 5 ghz to 4100.
> 
> The guys suggestion of putting the turbo limit to 200 watts, and i raised the sustained limited to 128 fixed it for me. Now it stays at 5ghz. Also did you make sure you put windows to high performance?


hey JP, been awhile only came back to to this site & it seems too different I hope they change it back lol

anyway yes I have changed them figures & it sorted the problem out 

I also delided it yesterday & I still can't believe how hot these things run.. I only have the CPU watercooled atm with a EK D5 240mm rad x 2 noctua fans and it still hits 85c with high volts (1.425v) in stress tests

ive managed to get 52 core AVX 2, 45 bus 1.385v but im still very very early in finding whats best etc I also tried AVX 0 and it still finishes H264 but fails the realbench stress test with 32gb ram

is realbench h264 still good for these chips? or is there a more suited stress test


----------



## Falkentyne

GeneO said:


> Does anyone understand the difference between AC and DC load line? Is the AC related t the PWM frequency or the core frequency and what is the relationship between the two?


Got a reply from Raja on asus forums.



> The AC load line takes only the AC characteristics of the circuit into account (with DC sources removed), while the DC load line slope omits all AC components. Both of these slopes are needed to determine the load related VID so that its compensated properly for the AC and DC characteristics of the power circuit and load. If you change either of the figures, it changes the requested VID for a given load.
> 
> I'm not sure why you'd even want to mess with these load line settings if you're applying a manual voltage, there is no need to do so. That said, I'm not a laptop guy, so have no idea what the constraints and setup requirements are either by the manufacturers or by Intel.


----------



## Mooncheese

greg1184 said:


> Making the switch to intel. I got the Aorus gaming 7 on sale for 219 on newegg.
> 
> I also found this gem on ebay:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Intel-BX80...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649
> 
> Was going to get the i5 8600k until I saw this sale.


$329? NICE!

I paid $415 for mine from Newegg in Nov., but I got lucky and got a chip that Silicon Lottery binned amongst the 43% that will do 5.1 GHz so whatever.


----------



## mouacyk

Asus11 said:


> is realbench h264 still good for these chips? or is there a more suited stress test


I believe it is. I've been able to find problems with my RAM and Cache from just running 5-10 passes using the encoding test. First, get your core stable with something else though -- OCCT or prime95 (without AVX).

Just prime95 and realbench has gotten me stability in BF1 at 5GHz (0 AVX offset), 4.6GHz bus with manual 1.365v. That's several hours of gaming to test the stability and also extra few hours compiling chromium/gcc in Gentoo Linux. I have since updated to use adaptive voltage and retested. BIOS set to 1.315v, non-AVX load at 1.336v, and AVX2 load at 1.384v.


----------



## Rowethren

I have been running stable at 5.0 1.360v for a month now and haven't been satisfied with temperature, my main gripe is that in Civ6 loading the next turn pushes all cores to high usage which was kicking out spikes of +70°C even with my high surface area water cooling setup (I know that isn't dangerous in any way but it was kicking out a lot of heat into my room). 

I ended up going for 4.8 like Scott which I undervolted to 1.220, this produces max temperatures of 51°C. For gaming I have observed absolutely no difference in fps and Civ6 load times appear to be the same. For a 50w reduction in power usage and 20°C drop in temperature it seems like a no brainer to me...

I guess I must not be a true overclocker... 

Oh well having a super silent PC is probably more important to me anyway as I share my PC space with my hi-fi.


----------



## Jpmboy

Finding the sweet spot for a combination of components is real overclock tuning. Any schmoo can overvolt a chip. :thumb:


----------



## mouacyk

Yeah OCN... keep moving that target. ?


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ Huh?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Asus11 said:


> hey JP, been awhile only came back to to this site & it seems too different I hope they change it back lol
> 
> anyway yes I have changed them figures & it sorted the problem out
> 
> I also delided it yesterday & I still can't believe how hot these things run.. I only have the CPU watercooled atm with a EK D5 240mm rad x 2 noctua fans and it still hits 85c with high volts (1.425v) in stress tests
> 
> ive managed to get 52 core AVX 2, 45 bus 1.385v but im still very very early in finding whats best etc I also tried AVX 0 and it still finishes H264 but fails the realbench stress test with 32gb ram
> 
> is realbench h264 still good for these chips? or is there a more suited stress test


For testing avx i found OCCT small data set to work fast and simple.

If your hitting 85 after being delided I would say somethings wrong with it. You might have put to small or to much of liquid metal.


----------



## encrypted11

OC competition for Gigabyte users.
https://www.gigabyte.com/Press/News/1589


----------



## Reva

Reva said:


> The temperatures of my oc`ed 8700k during gaming are 70-75C, with rare spikes up to 80-85C, intense games (bf1) and streaming. Should I worry about it or it's ok in a long run?


Update: delidded with a crappy gillette blade (1$ per pack of 5), almost cut finger in a halves . Applied Conductonaut,. Getting 15-20C less then before, BF1 is up to 60C, rare spikes to like 63C. Totally worth it!

Dark rock 3 pro, 4.8Ghz at 1.25v.


----------



## Jpmboy

Asus11 said:


> hey JP, been awhile only came back to to this site & it seems too different I hope they change it back lol
> anyway yes I have changed them figures & it sorted the problem out
> I also delided it yesterday & I still can't believe how hot these things run.. I only have the CPU watercooled atm with a EK D5 240mm rad x 2 noctua fans and it still hits 85c with high volts (1.425v) in stress tests
> ive managed to get 52 core AVX 2, 45 bus 1.385v but im still very very early in finding whats best etc I also tried AVX 0 and it still finishes H264 but fails the realbench stress test with 32gb ram
> is realbench h264 still good for these chips? or is there a more suited stress test


REalbench is very good for these 6 core chips. Add in HCi memtest, x265 and if needed, a high current stress test like AID64 FPU, brief p95 (not my favorite) or IBT/LinX and it's good to go. RB stress for a few hours is perfect for a gaming rig and you can isolate the CPU by just closing the GPU component if desired.


----------



## onurbulbul

I've this CPU in my leptop i7 8700K. First time i'm dealing with leptop CPU overclocking. From where could i get help? When i try to overlclock it and use some kind of test, it is downclocking itself to 4200Mhz.


----------



## anioconn

I just built my wifes new pc with a i7 8700k, all i did was enable XMP and now hardware monitor is showing it at 5ghz. Anyone know if hwm is haveing trouble reading these cpu's actually?


----------



## wingman99

onurbulbul said:


> I've this CPU in my leptop i7 8700K. First time i'm dealing with leptop CPU overclocking. From where could i get help? When i try to overlclock it and use some kind of test, it is downclocking itself to 4200Mhz.


Check for AVX offset and use XTU to see what may be throttling. LINk: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/24075/Intel-Extreme-Tuning-Utility-Intel-XTU-













anioconn said:


> I just built my wifes new pc with a i7 8700k, all i did was enable XMP and now hardware monitor is showing it at 5ghz. Anyone know if hwm is haveing trouble reading these cpu's actually?


We need more information like what is the motherboard and a screenshot of Hardware monitor also CPU-Z.


----------



## greg1184

What temps are you getting from this temp? I have custom water cooling, xspc raystorm pro, 360 radiator push pull and I am getting fairly hot temps. 4.8/1.25 I am getting high 70s-low 80s for the most part. 

At stock defaults I am getting in the 60s with the occassional 70.

This is with stress testing with realbench / core temp.

I have reapplied thermal paste multiple times.


----------



## Scotty99

greg1184 said:


> What temps are you getting from this temp? I have custom water cooling, xspc raystorm pro, 360 radiator push pull and I am getting fairly hot temps. 4.8/1.25 I am getting high 70s-low 80s for the most part.
> 
> At stock defaults I am getting in the 60s with the occassional 70.
> 
> This is with stress testing with realbench / core temp.
> 
> I have reapplied thermal paste multiple times.


You delidded? The only stress test i have on this PC atm is cpu-z and with 4.8ghz 1.265v it never goes above 60c on a 240 aio.


----------



## Rowethren

greg1184 said:


> What temps are you getting from this temp? I have custom water cooling, xspc raystorm pro, 360 radiator push pull and I am getting fairly hot temps. 4.8/1.25 I am getting high 70s-low 80s for the most part.
> 
> At stock defaults I am getting in the 60s with the occassional 70.
> 
> This is with stress testing with realbench / core temp.
> 
> I have reapplied thermal paste multiple times.


I am delided have a 420x60 and a 280x83 radiator with EK blocks and a D5 vario at about 3 both radiators push/pull with fans at around 500RPM; I am also at 4.8/1.25 but in Realbench and OCCT Medium my temperature never goes above 52°C at an ambient of ~18°C. 

I would say if you are delided then your temperatures are way too high, if you aren't delided then I suspect that is probably about right as there is a HUGE temperature difference (thanks cheap skate intel)!


----------



## greg1184

Not delided.

However I embarrassingly discovered that I accidentally put half of the fans of my radiator the wrong orientation. As a result, both sides were pushing air into the radiator. 

Yeah.... that would create some temps. :/

Needless to say my temps lowered instantly after that. At 4.8/ 1.26: high 60s low 70s.


----------



## onurbulbul

There you can see my bios options. Please help how to oc my cpu


----------



## Scotty99

greg1184 said:


> Not delided.
> 
> However I embarrassingly discovered that I accidentally put half of the fans of my radiator the wrong orientation. As a result, both sides were pushing air into the radiator.
> 
> Yeah.... that would create some temps. :/
> 
> Needless to say my temps lowered instantly after that. At 4.8/ 1.26: high 60s low 70s.


All those nice watercooling parts for no reason man lol, get a delid on that puppy.


----------



## greg1184

Scotty99 said:


> All those nice watercooling parts for no reason man lol, get a delid on that puppy.


Will look into it. Right now I'm testing 4.9/1.3 with high 70s low 80s. That sounds better than before haha. 


Where do I get that kit to delid?


----------



## Scotty99

greg1184 said:


> Will look into it. Right now I'm testing 4.9/1.3 with high 70s low 80s. That sounds better than before haha.
> 
> 
> Where do I get that kit to delid?


I just sent mine into silicon lottery to do it for me, it was only like 15 bucks more than me buying the kit+liquid metal+silicon.


----------



## greg1184

Scotty99 said:


> I just sent mine into silicon lottery to do it for me, it was only like 15 bucks more than me buying the kit+liquid metal+silicon.


Damn they offer binning as well. I may do this next month after I recover from my CPU/mboard purchase.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

I wouldnt trade @ 1.2v 48x for 1.4v+ on a 50x+ sorry it aint happening XD


----------



## mindire

I think I might have a good chip?

Prime 95 26.6 Small FTT's


----------



## schoolofmonkey

mindire said:


> I think I might have a good chip?
> 
> Prime 95 26.6 Small FTT's


See this is what makes me hate my chip even more...


----------



## mindire

schoolofmonkey said:


> See this is what makes me hate my chip even more...


Can't get it stable on those voltages for Linx. Linx uses upto 250watts in power according to HWinfo. Where as you can see Prime 95 26.6 gets upto 192watts, the newest prime gets upto 260 watts even (crashes).
I dont have a delid cpu and only cooling it with a medium AIO Artic Liquid Freezer 240.

I do have a stable 1,28 Vcore fixed for Realbench and AIDA64. 
5.00 ghz
1.28 Vcore
LLC 1 = no vdrop
Memory on XMP, 3200 CL16 G-skill Trident Z RGB
Max temperature: 87 degrees in ambient 23.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Adaptive is still borked.

I tried to run OCCT Small Data Set, crashed straight up, but I noticed the voltage didn't change.
So I started it again and it was fine.

Never saw that with manual voltages.


----------



## Enterprise24

Anyone know that how SL binned their CPU ?

IIRC long time ago they use 1 hour of realbench. But now ?


----------



## GeneO

Enterprise24 said:


> Anyone know that how SL binned their CPU ?
> 
> IIRC long time ago they use 1 hour of realbench. But now ?


They talk about it on their site, but there is some secret sauce.


----------



## Enterprise24

Can I buy a cheap Ivy / Haswell Celeron to delid and lapping those IHS and put it on 8700K ?

I fear that after Skylake PCB is thinner. If IHS on each gen have the same thick then the cooling may not properly contact with CPU. Anyone try this method yet ?

Custom IHS is not available in my country.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Dragonsyph said:


> Speaking of sweet spot, I been doing 5.2 avx at 1.36V and seems to be pretty nice. And I think someone was saying you will hit 90C in aida64 with an aio, i forgot to do it the other day so i just did a quick 15 run to get some temps.


Buddy you need to click that fpu box in aida for better results.. aida test without the fpu box is like running nothing at all to begin with lol..'


----------



## encrypted11

Enterprise24 said:


> Can I buy a cheap Ivy / Haswell Celeron to delid and lapping those IHS and put it on 8700K ?
> 
> I fear that after Skylake PCB is thinner. If IHS on each gen have the same thick then the cooling may not properly contact with CPU. Anyone try this method yet ?
> 
> Custom IHS is not available in my country.


Check this out, credits: peter2k








http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...l-delidded-club-guide-3296.html#post_26062524

The mounting pressure of the IHS is already *high*, you'd probably not want to lap the underneath of the IHS since that would add further pressure to the die.


----------



## Bodhisattva-

Hi guys, I can't find any statistics on this chip. Reading threads like this on the internet my idea is that my 8700k (hero + kraken x62) [email protected] and 70-75°C peak after 10 cinebench runs (not delidded) is just slightly above the average. Is it correct? (I got these results at a very first attempt, I could probably improve both clock and vcore.)


Thanks


----------



## Bride

hey guys, 
pretty satisfied about my hardware upgrade, from a

7700k, Z170A-X1-3.1
http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170A-X13.1/
clocked at 4.8 GHz core 4.4 cache GHz

to a

8700k, Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 z370
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/Z370-AORUS-Gaming-7-rev-10#kf
clocked at 5.2 GHz core 5.2 GHz cache

Previously the overclock was limited and "rude", but of course, we are speaking about 2 different classes of motherboards...


----------



## fjaesbog

Oc'ed my 8700k to 4.9 ghz 1.26v stable - 68-70c during prime95. During gaming 60c. This is all on a Hyper 212 EVO Air Cooling. (not delidded)


----------



## Enterprise24

encrypted11 said:


> Check this out, credits: peter2k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...l-delidded-club-guide-3296.html#post_26062524
> 
> The mounting pressure of the IHS is already *high*, you'd probably not want to lap the underneath of the IHS since that would add further pressure to the die.


OK thanks for the link.


----------



## Cyph3r

fjaesbog said:


> Oc'ed my 8700k to 4.9 ghz 1.26v stable - 68-70c during prime95. During gaming 60c. This is all on a Hyper 212 EVO Air Cooling. (not delidded)


Those temps are pretty damn amazing for 4.9GHz/1.26v non-delidded on a 212 EVO. Is the P95 load non-AVX?


----------



## Enterprise24

Anyone try P95 29.4 1344K yet ? The amount of Vcore required is extremely high. Plus I cannot reduce VCCPLL even 0.01V or I got rounding error (need to keep it at 1.2V while 1.1V is fine for everyday usage).

But package power is OK and not exceeding 2x. My stock 8700K take 120W while running 29.4 1344K at 5Ghz 1.395V only take 135-145W.


----------



## Mrip541

Daveleaf said:


> Let me first say, I am really old. so my first OC was pencil trick on intel 266mhz CPU


Oh man I had completely forgotten the pencil trick! The good ol days...


----------



## navjack27

Bride said:


> hey guys,
> pretty satisfied about my hardware upgrade, from a
> 
> 7700k, Z170A-X1-3.1
> http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z170A-X13.1/
> clocked at 4.8 GHz core 4.4 cache GHz
> 
> to a
> 
> 8700k, Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 z370
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/Z370-AORUS-Gaming-7-rev-10#kf
> clocked at 5.2 GHz core 5.2 GHz cache
> 
> Previously the overclock was limited and "rude", but of course, we are speaking about 2 different classes of motherboards...


5.2GHz cache? with a 5.2GHZ core? you just game right?


----------



## klandrum75

I am new to the forum and overclocking in general. My build consist of

Corsair SPEC-03 Mid Tower 
GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming 5 
Intel Core i7-8700K Coffee Lake 6-Core 3.7 GHz 
ADATA XPG GAMMIX D10 16GB (2 x 8GB) x2 total 32GB
Seasonic FOCUS Plus Series SSR-1000FX 1000W 80+ Gold ATX12V & EPS12V Full Modular Power Supply 
Noctua NH-U9S 92mm SSO2 U-Type Premium CPU Cooler with 2nd fan for push/pull

I don't have a video card yet. Spent enough on the build and will give it a month or 2 to save up for one.

I currently have it at 5ghz @ 1.32v maxing out at 75c. I have used Prime and Intel software for stress test both for 24 hours. I am thinking of going with an AIO 280 for the CPU.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

im wondering if ppl are actually reading the actual vcore instead of the vid which is practically useless.

Theres no more proof for a general consensus than sillicon lottery tests on avg binning what is required to get 50x and up (of course theres some exceptions to the rule)



all i see here is mostly 1.28v or 1.32 or around that number depending on the auto between mobo/cpu or boards display info which is actually how svid behaves, i can be feeding REAL 1.5v and the svid would say 1.3v lol


----------



## klandrum75

I manually set mine via bios using Gigabytes over clocking guide, https://www.google.com/amp/s/overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z370-overclocking-coffee-lake/amp/ even though it was for gaming 7 version of board. My HwMonitor showed it as vcore where I set it in bios and vidcore at around 1.4 - 1.5 fluctuation but vcore stays at my set 1.32. I will try to post a screen shot in a little while.

Edit- CPU is delidded but I used arctic silver instead of liquid metal as I didn't have any but may redo it if it will help temps.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Just delidded my 8700k, used liquid metal and wow avg temp using occt small data set is 68c @ 5GHz I was also able to lower my volts from 1.375 to 1.36v. Vccsa and vccio are 1.1v stock imc(44) and 3200mhz dram. Tried 5.1ghz at 1.425v and she did not like it. Will try bclk oc today. I’m still actively working testing and learning on vccsa and vccio voltage. Vccsa may be too low as I’m getting gpu crashes when only upping my 1080ti power limit and voltage Or gpu is faulty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mouacyk

MrGreaseMonkkey said:


> Just delidded my 8700k, used liquid metal and wow avg temp using occt small data set is 68c @ 5GHz I was also able to lower my volts from 1.375 to 1.36v. Vccsa and vccio are 1.1v stock imc(44) and 3200mhz dram. Tried 5.1ghz at 1.425v and she did not like it. Will try bclk oc today. I’m still actively working testing and learning on vccsa and vccio voltage. Vccsa may be too low as I’m getting gpu crashes when only upping my 1080ti power limit and voltage Or gpu is faulty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It sounds like you're doing too much at once. 

I recommend to leave GPU at stock and RAM at stock 2133 or XMP if available. 

Then set cache to 39x. Auto set mine to 47x and was causing all sort of random havoc. Eventually find that 46x is stable, after stabilizing CPU at 50x.

Also set AVX offset to like 3 outer 4 to start out with. Decrease this when CPU is stable. 

Sounds like madness, but it isn't if there's a method to it.


----------



## onurbulbul

I’ve notebook with 8700k. I’m sticking to power limit throttle cause it’s 95 watt. If I make it 110 watt would it be problem.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

MrGreaseMonkkey said:


> Just delidded my 8700k, used liquid metal and wow avg temp using occt small data set is 68c @ 5GHz I was also able to lower my volts from 1.375 to 1.36v. Vccsa and vccio are 1.1v stock imc(44) and 3200mhz dram. Tried 5.1ghz at 1.425v and she did not like it. Will try bclk oc today. I’m still actively working testing and learning on vccsa and vccio voltage. Vccsa may be too low as I’m getting gpu crashes when only upping my 1080ti power limit and voltage Or gpu is faulty


I need a lot more for my 5Ghz Small Data set stability, even at 1.396v it won't pass, have to push it to 1.42v, so I settled on [email protected]
Temps aren't a problem, never goes over 70c (delidded), it's just that I don't like the idea of running the cpu at 1.42v 24/7.
It'll pass everything else with lower voltages, but not OCCT Small Data Set.


----------



## GeneO

schoolofmonkey said:


> I need a lot more for my 5Ghz Small Data set stability, even at 1.396v it won't pass, have to push it to 1.42v, so I settled on [email protected]
> Temps aren't a problem, never goes over 70c (delidded), it's just that I don't like the idea of running the cpu at 1.42v 24/7.
> It'll pass everything else with lower voltages, but not OCCT Small Data Set.


You are not alone. So far I am in about the same boat. Running at 49 @ 1.344v. Relbench gets a recovered WHEA L0 cache error after about 1.5 hours at 1.4v vcore. Not giving up yet though.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

mouacyk said:


> It sounds like you're doing too much at once.
> 
> I recommend to leave GPU at stock and RAM at stock 2133 or XMP if available.
> 
> Then set cache to 39x. Auto set mine to 47x and was causing all sort of random havoc. Eventually find that 46x is stable, after stabilizing CPU at 50x.
> 
> Also set AVX offset to like 3 outer 4 to start out with. Decrease this when CPU is stable.
> 
> Sounds like madness, but it isn't if there's a method to it.


CPU is stable. It was the vccio/vccsa, I put those from 1.1v to 1.2v and got no more crashes putting power limit to 127% and voltage at 100% on the GPU. Thanks for the advise.


----------



## Enterprise24

Anyone notice that changing trefi from auto to 65535 massively increase CPU temperature ?
My 8700K was delidded and using custom loop (GTX 240 + GTS 360).

I try LinX 0.9.1 3072MB RAM 5.0Ghz 1.395V temp around 70C and 220 ish G-Flops.
Then changing trefi to 65535 temp increase to 85-90C !! and 400 ish G-Flops.

Why changing trefi alone increase G-Flops by nearly 2x ?

Package power in HWInfo64 also increase from 180W to 220W so I think Realtemp is tell the truth.

The same thing with Prime 95 29.4 1344K temp increase by more than 10C.


----------



## Falkentyne

Check Throttlestop 8.50 "Bench 1024M score" time. Compare it with trefi auto and trefi 65535.
Then try Wprime 1024M bench (another program to download)
compare auto and 65535.


----------



## ti20n

Update on my OC:
- Delidding absolutely, totally worth it - and if you are planning to “delid later”, then don’t waste time tuning Vcore at high temps now: those data points will no longer apply
- Increasing VCCSA/IO to 1.18V+ was needed for stability, so just start at 1.25 or so and reduce it later
- Non-AVX: 5GHz stable at 1.28V, 5.1GHz stable at 1.34V, 5.2GHz gets a Prime 26.6 error within 12 hours even at 1.42V so gave up on it (always the same “bad” core I think)
- AVX: 5GHz stable at 1.38V — since that’s higher than what I need for 5.1GHz non-AVX, settling for 4.9GHz AVX for now (shaves 5oC)
- Frustrated with ASUS Z370-A: no matter what I set power/current limits to, clocks drop to 3.7GHz after a few minutes of Prime AVX, i.e. when reportedly pulling 180W+. Does not happen with OCCT, which I guess tops around 175W...


----------



## schoolofmonkey

ti20n said:


> Update on my OC:
> - Delidding absolutely, totally worth it - and if you are planning to “delid later”, then don’t waste time tuning Vcore at high temps now: those data points will no longer apply
> - Increasing VCCSA/IO to 1.18V+ was needed for stability, so just start at 1.25 or so and reduce it later
> - Non-AVX: 5GHz stable at 1.28V, 5.1GHz stable at 1.34V, 5.2GHz gets a Prime 26.6 error within 12 hours even at 1.42V so gave up on it (always the same “bad” core I think)
> - AVX: 5GHz stable at 1.38V — since that’s higher than what I need for 5.1GHz non-AVX, settling for 4.9GHz AVX for now (shaves 5oC)
> - Frustrated with ASUS Z370-A: no matter what I set power/current limits to, clocks drop to 3.7GHz after a few minutes of Prime AVX, i.e. when reportedly pulling 180W+. Does not happen with OCCT, which I guess tops around 175W...


I put off delidding my last 2 CPU's, but I did my 8700k about 2 weeks after getting it, man it was a huge difference.
For my CPU voltages weren't that much lower after delidding, but temps were a good 20c lower.

I need 1.345v for 4.9Ghz OCCT Small Data set stable, so I just set the OC to 5Ghz with a AVX offset of 1, both are completely stable at those voltages, I thought if I need to run the voltage that high at least I can get a higher non avx overclock..lol.


----------



## toncij

If you keep temps under control, what is the safe voltage for vcore? 
Got a sample of an 8700K machine and now trying all sorts of combinations to overclock it. 
Expected Cinebench R15 results for specific clocks are also welcome so I can find phantom throttling if any.
Atm, 5.2 CPU and 4.5 cache go at 1.40-1.42Vcore (llc l6) for about 1710/230 points. However, 5.3 at 4.5V with uncore at 4.2V go to about 1760/235-240, which I find not so good and suspect some throttling.

The board is Asus MXF.


Temps are fine. 5.3 goes up to 66ºC, not more.

Delidding is an absolute must. Huge temp diff. more than 20ºC from stock paste.

So far VCCIO and VCCSA stay at about 1.33V. I guess, considering the RAM being 4.266GHzCL17, that's pretty much what I get at this level.


----------



## encrypted11

171x and 176x are the optimal scores for 5.2 and 5.3 respectively on R15.
5GHz at 164x-166x. 2 DIMMs.


----------



## Dragonsyph

Ya delidding let me get the best temps iv ever seen along with the best overclock iv ever had. I'm glade I bought the rocket 88 kit, it was so easy to delid.


----------



## Dragonsyph

toncij said:


> If you keep temps under control, what is the safe voltage for vcore?
> Got a sample of an 8700K machine and now trying all sorts of combinations to overclock it.
> Expected Cinebench R15 results for specific clocks are also welcome so I can find phantom throttling if any.
> Atm, 5.2 CPU and 4.5 cache go at 1.40-1.42Vcore (llc l6) for about 1710/230 points. However, 5.3 at 4.5V with uncore at 4.2V go to about 1760/235-240, which I find not so good and suspect some throttling.
> 
> The board is Asus MXF.
> 
> 
> Temps are fine. 5.3 goes up to 66ºC, not more.
> 
> Delidding is an absolute must. Huge temp diff. more than 20ºC from stock paste.
> 
> So far VCCIO and VCCSA stay at about 1.33V. I guess, considering the RAM being 4.266GHzCL17, that's pretty much what I get at this level.



I get about 1768-1772 at 5.3ghz. And ram speed effects single thread scores as I am only getting around 234-236 at 3200mhz c14, so getting 240+ is probly your ram speed. So I would say your scores are what they should be. 

I'm at 5.3 1.36v max temp 56C when doing Cinebench runs. Delidding was the best thing I ever did, and it was so easy with the rocket 88 kit. Was kind of fun and stressful at the same time popping the top.


----------



## toncij

5.3 at 1.36V? You're serious? What uncore multiplier? That's awesome voltage for a 5.3... like... lol.
Usually, I'd consider 1.4V for 5.2 good. This is simply insane.

Regarding the score, well, at 5.3 with 4.5 uncore and 4.26 memory I'm at 1756/239. Seems a bit on the low side, but probably my uncore should be at 5.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

5.3 at 1.36V is insane. I'm real happy about my 5.3 at 1.39V, or 5.2 at 1.33V.

PS: First comment after OCN overhaul. I frickin' hate the new layout... That's why I'm not using this site anymore.


----------



## toncij

Running 5.2/5.0uncore at 1.424V on the safe side. Need to reduce voltage now. But nowhere near 1.36.


----------



## Dragonsyph

I'm at 4.8 uncore. Some reason I can't get any higher. Is there a separate voltage for it? Anything higher I get bsod on Windows load.


----------



## Jpmboy

Dragonsyph said:


> I'm at 4.8 uncore. Some reason I can't get any higher. Is there a separate voltage for it? Anything higher I get bsod on Windows load.


vcore feeds core and cache on this platform


----------



## wingman99

Does Intel have a diagram of the voltage points on coffee lake platform? 

Like this.


----------



## kimi27

Need help guys. Have 8700K + MSI Gaming M5. Tried 4500, uncore 4300, voltage - adaptive+ offset. Everything fine. Tried to push to 4600 by seting 46x multiplier, Aida64 and HWinfo says it still 4522. tried 47x - no result. Only 4522. If I set 44x, than it shows 4400 and 4100 uncore. I don't know why, but when i set 44x in bios, uncore also is set to 43x, but in windows only 41. *** is it????


----------



## Jpmboy

kimi27 said:


> Need help guys. Have 8700K + MSI Gaming M5. Tried 4500, uncore 4300, voltage - adaptive+ offset. Everything fine. Tried to push to 4600 by seting 46x multiplier, Aida64 and HWinfo says it still 4522. tried 47x - no result. Only 4522. If I set 44x, than it shows 4400 and 4100 uncore. I don't know why, but when i set 44x in bios, uncore also is set to 43x, but in windows only 41. *** is it????


disable either speed step or speedshift in bios (not both)


----------



## kimi27

Jpmboy said:


> disable either speed step or speedshift in bios (not both)


There is Speedstep option, but I'ven't seen Speedshift. Maybe in MSI BIOS it has another designation?


----------



## wsarahan

Hi guys how are you?

I`m planning to buy a 8770k , today i have a 4770k running at 4.6

To use the 8770k at the 4.7 that is the max turbo boost all the time do i need to change anything? Or i just need to set the mult to 47 and do not touch anything else?

Thanks everyone


----------



## wingman99

wsarahan said:


> Hi guys how are you?
> 
> I`m planning to buy a 8770k , today i have a 4770k running at 4.6
> 
> To use the 8770k at the 4.7 that is the max turbo boost all the time do i need to change anything? Or i just need to set the mult to 47 and do not touch anything else?
> 
> Thanks everyone


All you need to do is enable Multi core enhancement, or 47 multiplier then your done.


----------



## wsarahan

wingman99 said:


> All you need to do is enable Multi core enhancement, or 47 multiplier then your done.


Thanks

Do you think worth a change from my actual setup? 4770K @4.6 and 1080 TI @ 2050 , i use for gaming 90% of the time

Thanks again for helping


----------



## wingman99

wsarahan said:


> Thanks
> 
> Do you think worth a change from my actual setup? 4770K @4.6 and 1080 TI @ 2050 , i use for gaming 90% of the time
> 
> Thanks again for helping


4k resolution will make the gaming dependent on 1080ti , so the 4770k will have performance to spare.

Take a look at these Benchmarks at 1080p to 1440p and 4k will be less of a difference. LINK: https://www.techspot.com/review/1546-intel-2nd-gen-core-i7-vs-8th-gen/ and https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_8700K/12.html

What games do you play?


----------



## Jpmboy

kimi27 said:


> There is Speedstep option, but I'ven't seen Speedshift. Maybe in MSI BIOS it has another designation?


speed step is OS control, shift is interl's new hardware level freq/clock bin control. I'm not sure what MSI would label it as. Sorry.


----------



## wsarahan

wingman99 said:


> 4k resolution will make the gaming dependent on 1080ti , so the 4770k will have performance to spare.
> 
> Take a look at these Benchmarks at 1080p to 1440p and 4k will be less of a difference. LINK: https://www.techspot.com/review/1546-intel-2nd-gen-core-i7-vs-8th-gen/ and https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i7_8700K/12.html
> 
> What games do you play?


All kind of games, Life Cod, Far Cry....

I use gere 1440P one


----------



## wingman99

wsarahan said:


> All kind of games, Life Cod, Far Cry....
> 
> I use gere 1440P one


 With GTX 1080ti at 1440p the i7 8700k will help mostly with minimum FPS. What is the refresh rate of your monitor?


----------



## wsarahan

wingman99 said:


> With GTX 1080ti at 1440p the i7 8700k will help mostly with minimum FPS. What is the refresh rate of your monitor?


144 Hz

It`s the Asus PG278Q one


----------



## Paperchaser

Hi All,

I need some help with overclocking, below is my system:

Intel Core i7-8700K Boxed
Asus ROG Strix Z370-E GAMING
MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G
Corsair Hydro H100i v2
5x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS, 120mm
1x Noiseblocker eLoop B14-PS PWM, 140mm
G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB

Screens:

2x Asus ROG Swift PG279Q Zwart.

What is the best settings to use for stable overclock? Now I have 4.7Ghz with 0.125 - offset. 
When I'm stress testing my cores get a max of 76 degrees and its running on 1.216v.

Is using Adaptive volt (-0.125 offset) better than manual?

I hope someone can help me out with this (screenshots or screen sharing). Would be much appreciated <3

Kind regards,

R


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Paperchaser said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help with overclocking, below is my system:
> 
> Intel Core i7-8700K Boxed
> Asus ROG Strix Z370-E GAMING
> MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G
> Corsair Hydro H100i v2
> 5x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS, 120mm
> 1x Noiseblocker eLoop B14-PS PWM, 140mm
> G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> 
> Screens:
> 
> 2x Asus ROG Swift PG279Q Zwart.
> 
> What is the best settings to use for stable overclock? Now I have 4.7Ghz with 0.125 - offset.
> When I'm stress testing my cores get a max of 76 degrees and its running on 1.216v.
> 
> Is using Adaptive volt (-0.125 offset) better than manual?
> 
> I hope someone can help me out with this (screenshots or screen sharing). Would be much appreciated <3
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> R


Check out Jpmboy's Coffeelake OC guide a few posts up, great place to start.


----------



## wingman99

wsarahan said:


> 144 Hz
> 
> It`s the Asus PG278Q one


Well with that monitor and the GTX 1080ti at 1440p the minimum FPS will benefit with the i7 8700k.


----------



## wingman99

Paperchaser said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need some help with overclocking, below is my system:
> 
> Intel Core i7-8700K Boxed
> Asus ROG Strix Z370-E GAMING
> MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G
> Corsair Hydro H100i v2
> 5x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-PS, 120mm
> 1x Noiseblocker eLoop B14-PS PWM, 140mm
> G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
> 
> Screens:
> 
> 2x Asus ROG Swift PG279Q Zwart.
> 
> What is the best settings to use for stable overclock? Now I have 4.7Ghz with 0.125 - offset.
> When I'm stress testing my cores get a max of 76 degrees and its running on 1.216v.
> 
> Is using Adaptive volt (-0.125 offset) better than manual?
> 
> I hope someone can help me out with this (screenshots or screen sharing). Would be much appreciated <3
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> R


Adaptive saves power and wear and tear. I use it because it's just as easy to use as manual. The only thing I change in BIOS is multiplier and Adaptive Vcore also XMP. When increasing the multiplier the Vcore increases sometimes to high when using adaptive then you will have to use manual Vcore.


----------



## samwise67

I just finished a build for i7-8700K on an MSI Z370M board. I did not delid it, but I managed to get 5.1GHz with 1.35 CPU voltage and max temp was 70C on an hour long cinebench test. I did try 5.2 but it would crash after about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Paperchaser

schoolofmonkey said:


> Check out Jpmboy's Coffeelake OC guide a few posts up, great place to start.



Can you link it to me? I cannot find it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Paperchaser said:


> Can you link it to me? I cannot find it.


in my sig


----------



## wingman99

What is the percent performance increase every 100MHz overclock of a i7 8700k?


----------



## Mrip541

wingman99 said:


> What is the percent performance increase every 100MHz overclock of a i7 8700k?


Real world difference of approx 0%.


----------



## kimi27

samwise67 said:


> I just finished a build for i7-8700K on an MSI Z370M board. I did not delid it, but I managed to get 5.1GHz with 1.35 CPU voltage and max temp was 70C on an hour long cinebench test. I did try 5.2 but it would crash after about 2-3 minutes.


There is no infinite run in Cinebench. Did u run test manually every hour after ending?


----------



## mouacyk

kimi27 said:


> There is no infinite run in Cinebench. Did u run test manually every hour after ending?


Likely meant Realbench.


----------



## feznz

wingman99 said:


> What is the percent performance increase every 100MHz overclock of a i7 8700k?


4.3Mhz to 4.4 =2.3% 
5.0Ghz to 5.1 = 2%

https://www.skillsyouneed.com/num/percent-change.html


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> 4.3Mhz to 4.4 =2.3%
> 5.0Ghz to 5.1 = 2%
> 
> https://www.skillsyouneed.com/num/percent-change.html


Does it actually work out to that in real world use?


----------



## feznz

scalability? really depends if it is a CPU intensive program, real world probably not so much 
Makes all the extra cooling, delidding feel worth it 

but looking at various reviews the it does scale to a certain extent as all six cores @ 4.3 stock turbo boost technology vs 5.2 all 6 cores is a 17% OC so its not going to be mind blowing extra performance 
but talking to my friends that don't OC they are wowed by 5.2Ghz so that what really counts :thumb:


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> scalability? really depends if it is a CPU intensive program, real world probably not so much
> Makes all the extra cooling, delidding feel worth it
> 
> but looking at various reviews the it does scale to a certain extent as all six cores @ 4.3 stock turbo boost technology vs 5.2 all 6 cores is a 17% OC so its not going to be mind blowing extra performance
> but talking to my friends that don't OC they are wowed by 5.2Ghz so that what really counts :thumb:


Thanks for the information.:specool:


----------



## scracy

wingman99 said:


> Thanks for the information.:specool:


Given all these questions about 8700K and Asus boards anybody would think you are looking to upgrade soon


----------



## wingman99

scracy said:


> Given all these questions about 8700K and Asus boards anybody would think you are looking to upgrade soon


Yes I'm looking to upgrade waiting for a good sale price on motherboard and processor.


----------



## HvacGuru

8700K'S are down to 320.00 on ebay and 330.00 at MC.


----------



## wingman99

HvacGuru said:


> 8700K'S are down to 320.00 on ebay and 330.00 at MC.


Thanks I don't trust fleabay and I don't live near MC.


----------



## GeneO

wingman99 said:


> Thanks I don't trust fleabay and I don't live near MC.


$339 at Amazon


----------



## wingman99

GeneO said:


> $339 at Amazon


Thanks I'm not a prime member and I used the free prime membership already, also they charge tax.


----------



## GeneO

wingman99 said:


> GeneO said:
> 
> 
> 
> $339 at Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'm not a prime member and I used the free prime membership already, also they charge tax.
Click to expand...

I guess your SOL then. Microcenter and most everyone else charges sales tax now. But I have gotten stuff from newegg without sales tax. I think it is $10 more than amazon.


----------



## toncij

Jpmboy said:


> in my sig


What are the expected Cinebench results now with all the Win10 and microcode/bios patches? I tend to get different results after all the updates (lower) than I expected.

Also, what is the word in the streets on safe voltages? Still 1.35V? Anyone recorded any degradation at 1.4 or 1.5?


----------



## Gregix

Why to bother with spectre/meltdown updates? Saw any exploited PC? I mean in home, how the f somebody except ur family can do anything, and if someone enters it and try stole some information u r fkd anyway at this point? I'd stick to best perf uCode and pee on this ****fest...


----------



## toncij

Problem is, you can't avoid fixes. These will be forced upon you with BIOS and system updates. Also, not seeing an exploit, doesn't mean there ain't one.


----------



## GeneO

toncij said:


> Problem is, you can't avoid fixes. These will be forced upon you with BIOS and system updates. Also, not seeing an exploit, doesn't mean there ain't one.


At least for right now, you can opt out of these fixes via the OS.


----------



## wingman99

toncij said:


> Problem is, you can't avoid fixes. These will be forced upon you with BIOS and system updates. Also, not seeing an exploit, doesn't mean there ain't one.


Folks and hackers can turn off the windows meltdown/spectre patches.:devil: LINK: https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wingman99 said:


> toncij said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, you can't avoid fixes. These will be forced upon you with BIOS and system updates. Also, not seeing an exploit, doesn't mean there ain't one. /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Folks and hackers can turn off the windows meltdown/spectre patches./forum/images/smilies/devil.gif LINK: https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm
Click to expand...

You can but the bios still in effect. You still get perf impact by it.


----------



## GeneO

zGunBLADEz said:


> You can but the bios still in effect. You still get perf impact by it.


No you don't. The new microcode in the BIOS mainly provides new instructions for the OS to use to protect against Spectre 2. Turn it off in the OS, and you do not get the performance hit. I have tested this.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

im using a bios prior the update for that sole reason


----------



## GeneO

zGunBLADEz said:


> im using a bios prior the update for that sole reason


I don't know why you would do it that way. You can just turn it off through a registry setting and run the latest bios. There may be updates in the latest BIOS besides the microcode that you may want.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

GeneO said:


> I don't know why you would do it that way. You can just turn it off through a registry setting and run the latest bios. There may be updates in the latest BIOS besides the microcode that you may want.



trust me im waiting for a new bios myself didnt like the asus strix 0606 which included that so i rolled back to 0605..

I was reading the new microcodes are not that bad perf wise so im waiting here to try it out.

Im still binning this cpu


----------



## GeneO

zGunBLADEz said:


> trust me im waiting for a new bios myself didnt like the asus strix 0606 which included that so i rolled back to 0605..
> 
> I was reading the new microcodes are not that bad perf wise so im waiting here to try it out.
> 
> Im still binning this cpu


It depends on what you are looking at. I have patched in 0x84 8700k microcode on my Asus BIOS. I am sensitive and can feel the desktop performance decrease some. Realbench is 3% less (most all due to the image editing portion which takes a 9-10% hit), x264 encoding is actually a percent better, 4k disk i/o is pretty horrible - 18-33% performance drop. With CDM 2004R7 benchmark, the GDI graphics scores are down 33%, everything else in that suite nearly the same. So CPU intensive, encoding no impact, i/o intensive - impact.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

You can also make it easy to turn on and off spectre patches with the GRC Inspectre tool.
Did this last night, I honestly found a improvement of general desktop performance, not as sluggish opening windows and apps etc.

I turned it on and off a few times to make sure it wasn't a placebo effect.

But I found this interesting:

Spectre haunts Intel's SGX defense: CPU flaws can be exploited to snoop on enclaves
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/...pply_spectrestyle_tricks_to_break_intels_sgx/


----------



## GeneO

schoolofmonkey said:


> You can also make it easy to turn on and off spectre patches with the GRC Inspectre tool.
> Did this last night, I honestly found a improvement of general desktop performance, not as sluggish opening windows and apps etc.
> 
> I turned it on and off a few times to make sure it wasn't a placebo effect.
> 
> But I found this interesting:
> 
> Spectre haunts Intel's SGX defense: CPU flaws can be exploited to snoop on enclaves
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/...pply_spectrestyle_tricks_to_break_intels_sgx/



I would guess that just manipulates the registry. 
I had the same perception. 2D graphics is affected as well as i/o to disk.


----------



## Jpmboy

schoolofmonkey said:


> You can also make it easy to turn on and off spectre patches with the GRC Inspectre tool.
> Did this last night, I honestly found a improvement of general desktop performance, not as sluggish opening windows and apps etc.
> 
> I turned it on and off a few times to make sure it wasn't a placebo effect.
> 
> But I found this interesting:
> 
> Spectre haunts Intel's SGX defense: CPU flaws can be exploited to snoop on enclaves
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/...pply_spectrestyle_tricks_to_break_intels_sgx/


did the GRC tool change HPET?


----------



## GeneO

I had the same experience editing the registry. That does not mess with HPET


----------



## Jpmboy

GeneO said:


> I had the same experience editing the registry. That does not mess with HPET


yeah, you manually edited the reg... I was asking about the ,exe.


----------



## wingman99

schoolofmonkey said:


> You can also make it easy to turn on and off spectre patches with the GRC Inspectre tool.
> Did this last night, I honestly found a improvement of general desktop performance, not as sluggish opening windows and apps etc.
> 
> I turned it on and off a few times to make sure it wasn't a placebo effect.
> 
> But I found this interesting:
> 
> Spectre haunts Intel's SGX defense: CPU flaws can be exploited to snoop on enclaves
> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/...pply_spectrestyle_tricks_to_break_intels_sgx/


spectre patch disables some prefech and branch prediction in the processor.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Jpmboy said:


> yeah, you manually edited the reg... I was asking about the ,exe.


Nope doesn't mess with the HPET at all, still can't use h265 benchmark unless you manually turn it on or off.

I would use a emoticon but I can't find them anymore...


----------



## wingman99

user cp, Edit Options,Message Editor Interface:thumbsups


----------



## schoolofmonkey

wingman99 said:


> user cp, Edit Options,Message Editor Interface:thumbsups


That's been drive me nuts for days, I did ask once before but no one told me, thanks man :thumb:


----------



## Jpmboy

schoolofmonkey said:


> Nope doesn't mess with the HPET at all, still can't use h265 benchmark unless you manually turn it on or off.
> 
> I would use a emoticon but I can't find them anymore...


Thanks - I was wondering if the desktop perf bene you see had an hpet component.
yeah - but at least this was not claimed to be an "upgrade"

you probably know this stuff:

hpet can cause a bit of lag when used alone, but the combo with tick can work quite well:

bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


----------



## Dragonsyph

Turning that on when I first got cpu.seemed to kill all my benchmark scores.


----------



## encrypted11

Reg key switches for disabling the fixes post patch are at the bottom of this article. Its a removable tweak.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ive-execution-side-channel-vulnerabilities-in


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Jpmboy said:


> Thanks - I was wondering if the desktop perf bene you see had an hpet component.
> yeah - but at least this was not claimed to be an "upgrade"
> 
> you probably know this stuff:
> 
> hpet can cause a bit of lag when used alone, but the combo with tick can work quite well:
> 
> bcdedit /set tscsyncpolicy enhanced
> bcdedit /set useplatformclock yes
> bcdedit /set useplatformtick yes
> bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes


Thanks for that.

I've just been disabling it when I wasn't using it honestly, usually just for x265 Benchmark.
Came across the lag on the 6900k to start with, in gaming my GPU usage was maxing out at 50% while HPET was on.
Worked out the other options after a few days of reading other then the bcdedit /set disabledynamictick yes option. :thumb:

I am noticing difference with the Spectre updates off, just not too sure now it's out in the wild how safe it is to leave off...


----------



## amd7674

should I updated BIOS on my ASrock Taichi Z370 (with updated revision 84) for my [email protected] I just hate it to re-enter settings every time BIOS is changed. With win10 OS patches I've already notice performance hit, and I'm sure it will go even further with this BIOS update. I saw some recent posts with some registry settings to enable/disable... 

Can someone please point me what to do? to minimize performance hit from Win10 OS updates, at the same time keeping my system safe (or somewhat safe)..

Thanks in advance ;P


----------



## Scotty99

4.8 seems to be my sweet spot, 1.265v fully stable and max gaming temps of ~58c. Just not convinced running at 5.0 is worth the extra voltage especially if i keep this as long as i did my 2500k.

As for windows updates, i really cant say ive noticed any difference in anything, and i just let windows update automatically so im sure i have whatever fixes are in place.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Scotty99 said:


> 4.8 seems to be my sweet spot, 1.265v fully stable and max gaming temps of ~58c. Just not convinced running at 5.0 is worth the extra voltage especially if i keep this as long as i did my 2500k.
> 
> As for windows updates, i really cant say ive noticed any difference in anything, and i just let windows update automatically so im sure i have whatever fixes are in place.


I'm tossing up the same thing, [email protected] or [email protected]
I know I always say I'm going to keep it long term, but I do end up upgrading anyway, hopefully the z370 will last through the next lot of CPU's..


----------



## feznz

One would assume that the chips are getting more durable....I say stuff it feed this one 1.41v @ 5.2 

I feed the old 3770k with 1.43v @ 5Ghz for 5 years still going strong if fact it is now in my daughters PC


----------



## GeneO

feznz said:


> One would assume that the chips are getting more durable....I say stuff it feed this one 1.41v @ 5.2
> 
> I feed the old 3770k with 1.43v @ 5Ghz for 5 years still going strong if fact it is now in my daughters PC


How can they be getting more durable with smaller lithography? The chips degrade because electron current and heat displace the atoms in the conductive connections between transistors and other components on the chip, eventually resulting in either non-conductance or shorts - i.e. chip failure. With the smaller lithography, I believe the conductive parts of the chip are also smaller and hence will degrade faster due to the effects of this electromigration. The chips with smaller lithography also get hotter because the current density is higher, which makes it easier to knock the atoms out of the conductor lattice.


----------



## feznz

How does anyone know?..... by the true test of time the lithography is too new for any one to know the real truth I just ASSUME and pump the most I can out of it.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah you can't just blindly judge, but some people here HAVE had degradation on their 7700K's from too high voltage. Might have been Makan or whatever his name was in the 7700K thread. I know one of my 2600K's degraded MASSIVELY From 1.53v, and another degraded from lower voltage also (still in use but cant clock as high as it used to, but now runs 4.9 ghz at rather high, although not too high volts, still not as good as it once was (originally it did 5 ghz at 1.37v). So it happens.

The Pentium 2s were a rock. I think default was 2.8v but some ran fine at 3.3v (same as the direct 3.3v line) without problems if you could keep them cool and they didn't degrade, then there were the 300a at 450's and coppermines, which ran fine and overclocked and didn't degrade. And then there were the tissue paper Pentium 4 northwoods which degraded severely if you ran anything past 1.55v on them--and that includes the P4 EE....even if the default VID was 1.55v, putting a measly 1.75v (which you would think would be safe) would be enough to degrade 3.9 ghz slowly with more BSOD's to the point where anything beyond 3.4 ghz would BSOD. Those P4's were the worst tissue paper overclockers ever.


----------



## feznz

Anything past 1.52v is past Intel's specified maximum voltage I am willing to take the perceived risk @ 1.41v which is the absolute maximum voltage spikes, but generally depending on many factors the CPU sits around 1.37ish volts


----------



## Astral85

Hey Guy's,

New 8700K owner here, just built this weekend  Can anyone point me to an 8700K setup/overclock guide?


----------



## josephimports

Astral85 said:


> Hey Guy's,
> 
> New 8700K owner here, just built this weekend  Can anyone point me to an 8700K setup/overclock guide?


Try this. Credit to jpmboy
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1I_1Zhs3rT8K8bEtoY-9pS1P4Bvin9nZZ/view


Also here. GL
https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/8481/coffee-lake-overclocking-guide/index.html


----------



## Astral85

josephimports said:


> Try this. Credit to jpmboy
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1I_1Zhs3rT8K8bEtoY-9pS1P4Bvin9nZZ/view
> 
> 
> Also here. GL
> https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/8481/coffee-lake-overclocking-guide/index.html


Thanks very much.


----------



## taowulf

Astral85 said:


> Thanks very much.


here is another one - https://view.joomag.com/gigabyte-z370-overclocking-guide/0865178001507187695?short


----------



## Scotty99

Does anyone else get temps spikes when loading a game? I decided to open overwatch while having HWinfo open and the spikes are right when launching a game, talking ~15c higher than the max a core will get when playing after two hours. Im not sure if its just overwatch or what but it will go to 65c right when i open the game, but if i clear HWinfo right after that the max temps i will see are low 50's even after hours of playing the game. Weird.


----------



## winter2

Scotty99 said:


> Does anyone else get temps spikes when loading a game? I decided to open overwatch while having HWinfo open and the spikes are right when launching a game, talking ~15c higher than the max a core will get when playing after two hours. Im not sure if its just overwatch or what but it will go to 65c right when i open the game, but if i clear HWinfo right after that the max temps i will see are low 50's even after hours of playing the game. Weird.


Yes its normal, during loading cpu usage is often higher. Like BF1 for me during loads it peaks on 80-100% usage on all cores which peaks to 80°C, then during gaming load is aroun 40% with 60 °C average for me.


----------



## Scotty99

Ok wasnt sure if it was my cooler or what, dont remember that happening on an air cooler.


----------



## wingman99

Anything past 1.52v with 138AMPs = 209 watts is above Intel specifications for i7 8700k.


----------



## coolkwc

Hi, is there any summary on i7 8700k OC? What is the average OC clockspeed here? Lowest and highest? Thanks.


----------



## alucardis666

Subscribed, I'm sure there's some great info here I could use.


----------



## DStealth

coolkwc said:


> Hi, is there any summary on i7 8700k OC? What is the average OC clockspeed here? Lowest and highest? Thanks.


As of 11/11/17, 100% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 4.9GHz or greater. (1.387V Vcore, -2 AVX Offset)

As of 11/11/17, the top 81% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater. (1.40V Vcore , -2 AVX Offset)

As of 11/11/17, the top 58% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.1GHz or greater. (1.412V Vcore , -2 AVX Offset)

As of 11/11/17, the top 30% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.2GHz or greater. (1.425V Vcore , -2 AVX Offset)

As of 11/11/17, the top 6% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.3GHz or greater. (1.437V Vcore , -2 AVX Offset)


As of 12/01/17, the top 99% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 4.9GHz or greater.

As of 12/01/17, the top 72% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater.

As of 12/01/17, the top 43% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.1GHz or greater.

As of 12/01/17, the top 16% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.2GHz or greater.


----------



## boostedxfg2

What's up guys. New to this thread. So, I recently built a Ryzen 5 1600 rig, but all the kinks and bugs with the Ryzen series is throwing me off and I'm going to upgrade to an i7 8700k and do plan to delid/OC it as well. Could you guys help me out with what is a very good mobo?

I was looking at the Asus rog strix Z370e (I prefer Asus over anyone), but I read the gigabyte K7 and also the maximus hero are the "best" boards at that price range. My issue with the maximus is it only has 4 rear USB's?? I don't like that lol, and I heard good things about the Asrock taichi.

So many options, need help deciding. I prefer Asus but open to all suggestions and advice! Want reliability for OC'ing and a nice BIOS. Thanks


----------



## Scotty99

Actually the strix-e and -f only have 5 usb ports, maximus has 7 total.

Asus does not have proper offset or adaptive overclocks on their z370 boards but manual works fine until they get some new bios's out. I have the strix-f and it works fine and looks good, main reason i kept it was it has a functional m.2 heatsink for the 960 evo im using.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Scotty99 said:


> Actually the strix-e and -f only have 5 usb ports, maximus has 7 total.
> 
> Asus does not have proper offset or adaptive overclocks on their z370 boards but manual works fine until they get some new bios's out. I have the strix-f and it works fine and looks good, main reason i kept it was it has a functional m.2 heatsink for the 960 evo im using.


I'll have to double check on the USB's then, I seem misinformed lol. I actually just ordered a m.2 960 so the heat sink is a plus. The strix e is the one I was most leaning towards, however I've read on reddit that the VRM's aren't as good for overclocking as the maximus or gigabyte board. Whats the difference between the strix e and f?

What sort of OC do you have on the strix f?


----------



## boostedxfg2

Looking at a comparison of the maximus and strix e, only the maximus has OC bios features? Such as extreme OC kit, tweakers paradise, bios flashback, keybot, etc...it doesn't list any of those features for the strix e or f...can anyone confirm if those are included in the bios or not??


----------



## Scotty99

boostedxfg2 said:


> I'll have to double check on the USB's then, I seem misinformed lol. I actually just ordered a m.2 960 so the heat sink is a plus. The strix e is the one I was most leaning towards, however I've read on reddit that the VRM's aren't as good for overclocking as the maximus or gigabyte board. Whats the difference between the strix e and f?
> 
> What sort of OC do you have on the strix f?


Heatsinks dont really get hot on 370 boards, nearly all of them are capable of 5ghz overclocks barring a few bad ones (gigabyte aorus gaming comes to mind, but i think that has been discontinued). I run mine at 4.8ghz tho just because ill be keeping my pc for a good long while, but it can do 5.0ghz as well.

Oh differences between the strix-f and -e are the e has wifi and silver heatsinks compared to grey, thats it.


----------



## Scotty99

boostedxfg2 said:


> Looking at a comparison of the maximus and strix e, only the maximus has OC bios features? Such as extreme OC kit, tweakers paradise, bios flashback, keybot, etc...it doesn't list any of those features for the strix e or f...can anyone confirm if those are included in the bios or not??


The strix has all of that as well, the auto overclocking software does an ok job but manual tuning is much better (mine did 5.0ghz for 4 core loads, 4.9 for 5 and 4.7 for 6). I was able to manually get a 4.8ghz all core overclock with nearly a fuill mv lower than the board set for 4.7.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Scotty99 said:


> Heatsinks dont really get hot on 370 boards, nearly all of them are capable of 5ghz overclocks barring a few bad ones (gigabyte aorus gaming comes to mind, but i think that has been discontinued). I run mine at 4.8ghz tho just because ill be keeping my pc for a good long while, but it can do 5.0ghz as well.
> 
> Oh differences between the strix-f and -e are the e has wifi and silver heatsinks compared to grey, thats it.





Scotty99 said:


> The strix has all of that as well, the auto overclocking software does an ok job but manual tuning is much better (mine did 5.0ghz for 4 core loads, 4.9 for 5 and 4.7 for 6). I was able to manually get a 4.8ghz all core overclock with nearly a fuill mv lower than the board set for 4.7.


Wow ok thanks alot for the reply and the help. Definitely helps me decide. If the STRIX maintains those OC features I think I'll probably go with that board. I do plan to manually tune the OC of course, but I like to have those nifty features lol


----------



## Scotty99

Strix also has a 5.0ghz bios preset, but mine wasnt quite stable (close, but i needed to manually increase voltages a touch). If you get a better 8700k than me it would likely work fine.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Scotty99 said:


> Strix also has a 5.0ghz bios preset, but mine wasnt quite stable (close, but i needed to manually increase voltages a touch). If you get a better 8700k than me it would likely work fine.


Would be dope to hit that magical 5 :cheers:


----------



## quik

I ran a stress test with cpu zat 4.90 set up thru my motherboard easy tune app. I had to stop the test due to instability issues.I would like some advice how to proceed. whether it be deliding manually setting up oc in my bios or if necessary upgrading my cpu cooling system any help would be appreciated


----------



## alucardis666

boostedxfg2 said:


> What's up guys. New to this thread. So, I recently built a Ryzen 5 1600 rig, but all the kinks and bugs with the Ryzen series is throwing me off and I'm going to upgrade to an i7 8700k and do plan to delid/OC it as well. Could you guys help me out with what is a very good mobo?
> 
> I was looking at the Asus rog strix Z370e (I prefer Asus over anyone), but I read the gigabyte K7 and also the maximus hero are the "best" boards at that price range. My issue with the maximus is it only has 4 rear USB's?? I don't like that lol, and I heard good things about the Asrock taichi.
> 
> So many options, need help deciding. I prefer Asus but open to all suggestions and advice! Want reliability for OC'ing and a nice BIOS. Thanks


I recommend the Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 or 7 personally, they're plenty feature packed and have gotten me to 5.2 Ghz easily and without any issues.


----------



## Scotty99

What kind of instability issues are you having? My suggestion is to actually lower vcore to 1.275 and set your overclock to 4.8ghz, i have not seen a 8700k that couldnt achieve this. If you want to keep 4.9 mine needs 1.35 minimum for this, others have reported this number as well. Your temps are fine if your screenshot is accurate, my delidded 8700k (1.265v) stays at 60c or lower in cpu-z stress test with fans maxxing at around 1250 rpm.


----------



## quik

The instability issues is my mouse cursor wanders all over the page becomes very hard to control. Ill look up similar setups as mine and try going with lower clock speeds. my screenshots is accurate. possibly my mouse is crapping out its 2yrs old. thanks for the input. I really want to achieve 4.9 or better with what I have if possible.


----------



## boostedxfg2

alucardis666 said:


> I recommend the Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 5 or 7 personally, they're plenty feature packed and have gotten me to 5.2 Ghz easily and without any issues.


I have heard some good things about the K7 however I never looked into them much due to being an Asus fan boy haha. I will check out the k7 though, especially since it will match my gigabyte gtx 1070 lol


----------



## Tasm

Looking promissing. 

undelided + Extreme 4 + NH-D15S.


----------



## Jpmboy

Here's an amazing case, expensive tho:

https://www.singularitycases.com/product/spectre/


----------



## HyperC

Just got mine today highest I tried was 5.2 ATM... Got a question I have my voltage set fixed rate @ 1.35 cpu-z shows it correct but HWinfo shows 1.425 which one is right? And is anyone else having the same problem


----------



## VeritronX

Hi guys, I'm looking for test suggestions to run on my new 5.2ghz i5 8600K vs my 4Ghz R7 1700, feel free to drop by this thread and tell me what you'd like to see.


----------



## Tasm

HyperC said:


> Just got mine today highest I tried was 5.2 ATM... Got a question I have my voltage set fixed rate @ 1.35 cpu-z shows it correct but HWinfo shows 1.425 which one is right? And is anyone else having the same problem


Cpu Z and BIOS.

HWinfo and monitor are bugged atm.


----------



## Jpmboy

HyperC said:


> Just got mine today highest I tried was 5.2 ATM... Got a question I have my voltage set fixed rate @ 1.35 cpu-z shows it correct but HWinfo shows 1.425 which one is right? And is anyone else having the same problem


vcore is reported correctly in HWinfo. most folks are confusing VID and vcore.


----------



## Zfast4y0u

hello, im not real expert with overclocking and there are still some things i dont fully understand why they are as they are. i noticed something when i set manual overclock, for example, if i set sync all cores to 4,3 ghz and adaptive voltage to 1.040v ( offset avx 0 and llc 0 ) my voltage is correct when cores are exacly at 4,3 ghz, HOWEVER when bus speed drops bellow 100, and cores are at 4,298mhz my voltage spikes to 1.1v instead being on 1.040v like i set it to be. can anyone clarify to me why bus speed is not stable, what causes it to drop bellow 100, and how can i correct this behavior? that is if there is fix to it. this voltage spike is too high for clocks i set in this example. thanks for all responses in advance.

my mobo is maximus x hero.


----------



## Jpmboy

Zfast4y0u said:


> hello, im not real expert with overclocking and there are still some things i dont fully understand why they are as they are. i noticed something when i set manual overclock, for example, if i set sync all cores to 4,3 ghz and adaptive voltage to 1.040v ( offset avx 0 and llc 0 ) my voltage is correct when cores are exacly at 4,3 ghz, HOWEVER when bus speed drops bellow 100, and cores are at 4,298mhz my voltage spikes to 1.1v instead being on 1.040v like i set it to be. can anyone clarify to me why bus speed is not stable, what causes it to drop bellow 100, and how can i correct this behavior? that is if there is fix to it. this voltage spike is too high for clocks i set in this example. thanks for all responses in advance.
> 
> my mobo is maximus x hero.


did you disable BCLK Spreadspectrum and set BCLK to 100 (not auto)?


----------



## Zfast4y0u

Jpmboy said:


> did you disable BCLK Spreadspectrum and set BCLK to 100 (not auto)?


i just did, disabling spread spectrum didnt bring no change, BCLK was manually set to 100 before, spread spectrum is disabled now, i still have bus speed changes from 99.93mhz up to 100.02mhz and when ever that happens, my vcore jumps all the way up to 1.120v sometimes while it should be max 1.040v

my ram bclk freq is set to auto, and ram xmp is enabled for 3200mhz profile idk if that plays some role.


----------



## wingman99

Zfast4y0u said:


> i just did, disabling spread spectrum didnt bring no change, BCLK was manually set to 100 before, spread spectrum is disabled now, i still have bus speed changes from 99.93mhz up to 100.02mhz and when ever that happens, my vcore jumps all the way up to 1.120v sometimes while it should be max 1.040v
> 
> my ram bclk freq is set to auto, and ram xmp is enabled for 3200mhz profile idk if that plays some role.


When using adaptive Vcore the voltage will increase and decrease according to CPU utilization and clock speed. Your probably misinterpreting what you see with BCLK spread spectrum and Vcore, they are two separate operations. I have not seen a recent board that will allow disabling BCLK spread spectrum. Disabling spread spectrum I have seen is for the south bridge.


----------



## Falkentyne

wingman99 said:


> When using adaptive Vcore the voltage will increase and decrease according to CPU utilization and clock speed. Your probably misinterpreting what you see with BCLK spread spectrum and Vcore, they are two separate operations. I have not seen a recent board that will allow disabling BCLK spread spectrum. Disabling spread spectrum I have seen is for the south bridge.



My laptop allows disabling BCLK spread spectrum AND PCIE on the 7820HK (or PEG, I forgot) spread spectrum, so I am not surprised that an 8700K would allow the exact same thing, after all, an 8700K is just a 6 core Kaby Lake that is also better binned....


----------



## Zfast4y0u

wingman99 said:


> When using adaptive Vcore the voltage will increase and decrease according to CPU utilization and clock speed. Your probably misinterpreting what you see with BCLK spread spectrum and Vcore, they are two separate operations. I have not seen a recent board that will allow disabling BCLK spread spectrum. Disabling spread spectrum I have seen is for the south bridge.





i went now and set cores on auto and adaptive voltage to auto also, spread spectrum is still disabled, now i have constant 1.040v on cinebench, bus speed still goes up and down but voltage is stable, i have no voltage spikes while cpu is on 100% usage while benchmarking. ofc voltage will go up when cores go above 4,3 ghz since i didn lock em on 4,3ghz but left on default, so issue here is only when i manually input desired clock speeds and adaptive voltage, why its beyond me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Zfast4y0u said:


> i just did, disabling spread spectrum didnt bring no change, BCLK was manually set to 100 before, spread spectrum is disabled now, i still have bus speed changes from 99.93mhz up to 100.02mhz and when ever that happens, my vcore jumps all the way up to 1.120v sometimes while it should be max 1.040v
> 
> my ram bclk freq is set to auto, and ram xmp is enabled for 3200mhz profile idk if that plays some role.





Zfast4y0u said:


> i went now and set cores on auto and adaptive voltage to auto also, spread spectrum is still disabled, now i have constant 1.040v on cinebench, bus speed still goes up and down but voltage is stable, i have no voltage spikes while cpu is on 100% usage while benchmarking. ofc voltage will go up when cores go above 4,3 ghz since i didn lock em on 4,3ghz but left on default, so issue here is only when i manually input desired clock speeds and adaptive voltage, why its beyond me.


That bclk "change" is normal. Most boards will run slightly lower that 100 when set to 100. Vcore swing under load (now I see that is what you are concerned about) is expected since the R15 load (current draw, which effects vdroop) is not homogeneous throughout the benchmark. Looks like the vcore change may be LLC related. Additionally, XMP affects settings, some of which you likely do not have bios access to. To clear all XMP programming, do a clrcmos, then just enter the ram timings manually.\
Bottom line is... clrcmos and see if you notice the same behavior.


----------



## Zfast4y0u

if i set cores to 4,8 ghz @ 1.25v i dont have this voltage spikes. so idk whats going on here ^^


----------



## wingman99

When I use XMP my secondary timings are tighter than manually setting memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Zfast4y0u said:


> if i set cores to 4,8 ghz @ 1.25v i dont have this voltage spikes. so idk whats going on here ^^


Lol- so what's the problem. 4.8 at 1.25V is very nice! :thumb:
HOwever, I wouldn't call what you are seeing spikes. IO'd need more info to help further. Bios screenshots. Put a usb stick in any usb port and post into Bios. Either hit F12 on each bios page or (asus rog) nav to the OC save slots menu, scroll down to th eUSB and hit enter. then ctrl-F2 to drop a txt file to the stick. Check the bottom of that screen for the proper keystrokes combo. I think it's ctrl-F2.


----------



## Zfast4y0u

i guess, performance gain over stock clocks is noticeable but im not really happy with temps, on benchmark it goes up to high 60's on WATER, chip is not delided so yeah -.- in games howers around 55-65c.

stock clocks barely hit 50c on benchmarks, in games its like 45c max, and voltage is lot lower. was thinking to make some less aggressive overclock on all cores with more suitable temps/voltage for me, so i can have both profiles that i can use when i want.

i have on my mind for this chip to last me +5 years minimum, so i really really want it to last me, thats most important thing for me atm.

if i missed some option on pics, u have whole bios in text file down under.


pics part 1 https://imgur.com/a/PlkgX

pics part 2 https://imgur.com/a/HArNe

text file: https://pastebin.com/Hdx4xD92


@ encrypted, fixed.


----------



## encrypted11

Why don't you leave it on pastebin?


----------



## Jpmboy

Zfast4y0u said:


> i guess, performance gain over stock clocks is noticeable but im not really happy with temps, on benchmark it goes up to high 60's on WATER, chip is not delided so yeah -.- in games howers around 55-65c.
> 
> stock clocks barely hit 50c on benchmarks, in games its like 45c max, and voltage is lot lower. was thinking to make some less aggressive overclock on all cores with more suitable temps/voltage for me, so i can have both profiles that i can use when i want.
> 
> i have on my mind for this chip to last me +5 years minimum, so i really really want it to last me, thats most important thing for me atm.
> 
> if i missed some option on pics, u have whole bios in text file down under.
> 
> 
> pics part 1 https://imgur.com/a/PlkgX
> 
> pics part 2 https://imgur.com/a/HArNe
> 
> text file: https://pastebin.com/Hdx4xD92
> 
> 
> @ encrypted, fixed.


thanks. I went thru the txt bios file and see some conflicting settings. I suggest starting over. Follow the coffee lake guide in my sig and post back in the ASUS z370 thread, there's also additional info in post#1 of that thread.


----------



## Scotty99

Microcenter has the 8700k on sale for 299.99 right now, and you get 30 bucks off a motherboard.


----------



## Scotty99

Oh also ebay has 20% off literally anything for today only, sitewide. Could get a kraken x62 for 125 from newegg ebay store for example.


----------



## cokefriend

Hey guys, just got a 8700k from the ebay sale and I'm looking for a motherboard now.

Honestly, from this chart (https://i.imgur.com/KvDDNVq.png), it makes it seem like if you don't spend the remainder of your life savings on a motherboard with over 9000 power phases, you might as well buy a prebuilt and not overclock.

I'm interested in the ASRock Z370 Pro4 because it sits at $165CAD after tax and the only cheaper options would be the Gigabyte Z370P D3, Gigabyte Z370 HD3 & MSI Z370 GAMING PLUS which seem to get **** on even harder.

I'm not looking for a world record in overclocking, I just want a 5.0GHz overclock with stable temps in P95 after delidding with my Zalman CNPS12x. Would the Pro4 or those other boards I mentioned get the job done? Or do I really have to spend $250 on a motherboard?


----------



## Scotty99

cokefriend said:


> Hey guys, just got a 8700k from the ebay sale and I'm looking for a motherboard now.
> 
> Honestly, from this chart (https://i.imgur.com/KvDDNVq.png), it makes it seem like if you don't spend the remainder of your life savings on a motherboard with over 9000 power phases, you might as well buy a prebuilt and not overclock.
> 
> I'm interested in the ASRock Z370 Pro4 because it sits at $165CAD after tax and the only cheaper options would be the Gigabyte Z370P D3, Gigabyte Z370 HD3 & MSI Z370 GAMING PLUS which seem to get **** on even harder.
> 
> I'm not looking for a world record in overclocking, I just want a 5.0GHz overclock with stable temps in P95 after delidding with my Zalman CNPS12x. Would the Pro4 or those other boards I mentioned get the job done? Or do I really have to spend $250 on a motherboard?


Avoid the pro4 it has shoddy heatsinks and its not even a full sized atx motherboard (mounting points are weird). For a budget option get either the asrock z370 extreme 4 or MSI SLI plus, asrock being the better choice.


----------



## HvacGuru

cokefriend said:


> Hey guys, just got a 8700k from the ebay sale and I'm looking for a motherboard now.
> 
> Honestly, from this chart (https://i.imgur.com/KvDDNVq.png), it makes it seem like if you don't spend the remainder of your life savings on a motherboard with over 9000 power phases, you might as well buy a prebuilt and not overclock.
> 
> I'm interested in the ASRock Z370 Pro4 because it sits at $165CAD after tax and the only cheaper options would be the Gigabyte Z370P D3, Gigabyte Z370 HD3 & MSI Z370 GAMING PLUS which seem to get **** on even harder.
> 
> I'm not looking for a world record in overclocking, I just want a 5.0GHz overclock with stable temps in P95 after delidding with my Zalman CNPS12x. Would the Pro4 or those other boards I mentioned get the job done? Or do I really have to spend $250 on a motherboard?


Here is my 160.00 ASRock gaming K6. You don't need a 250.00 motherboard imo. Your cpu will determine if it gets to 5 Ghz. I would go with any of the ASRock boards over the MSI Mb's.


----------



## cokefriend

HvacGuru said:


> cokefriend said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, just got a 8700k from the ebay sale and I'm looking for a motherboard now.
> 
> Honestly, from this chart (https://i.imgur.com/KvDDNVq.png), it makes it seem like if you don't spend the remainder of your life savings on a motherboard with over 9000 power phases, you might as well buy a prebuilt and not overclock.
> 
> I'm interested in the ASRock Z370 Pro4 because it sits at $165CAD after tax and the only cheaper options would be the Gigabyte Z370P D3, Gigabyte Z370 HD3 & MSI Z370 GAMING PLUS which seem to get **** on even harder.
> 
> I'm not looking for a world record in overclocking, I just want a 5.0GHz overclock with stable temps in P95 after delidding with my Zalman CNPS12x. Would the Pro4 or those other boards I mentioned get the job done? Or do I really have to spend $250 on a motherboard?
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my 160.00 ASRock gaming K6. You don't need a 250.00 motherboard imo. Your cpu will determine if it gets to 5 Ghz. I would go with any of the ASRock boards over the MSI Mb's.
Click to expand...

im canadian so the sli plus is running me $175 already after that amazing ebay sale, the extreme4 around 210?
it just seems too high in canada to justify
ok i just checked ebay and the k6 after taxband 20% promo is $248 or $73 or 42% above the sli plus, its just ridiculous in canada man and imo, the price increase between sli plus and k6 can not justify any small advantages in performance


----------



## Scotty99

cokefriend said:


> im canadian so the sli plus is running me $175 already after that amazing ebay sale, the extreme4 around 210?
> it just seems too high in canada to justify
> ok i just checked ebay and the k6 after taxband 20% promo is $248 or $73 or 42% above the sli plus, its just ridiculous in canada man and imo, the price increase between sli plus and k6 can not justify any small advantages in performance


Unless im missing something the extreme 4 would come out to 185.00 CAD after the ebay 20% code is applied.
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/ASRock-Z370...hash=item4d6947d267:m:mBOkx0mniInUdq6HS1GfO6Q


----------



## cokefriend

Scotty99 said:


> cokefriend said:
> 
> 
> 
> im canadian so the sli plus is running me $175 already after that amazing ebay sale, the extreme4 around 210?
> it just seems too high in canada to justify
> ok i just checked ebay and the k6 after taxband 20% promo is $248 or $73 or 42% above the sli plus, its just ridiculous in canada man and imo, the price increase between sli plus and k6 can not justify any small advantages in performance
> 
> 
> 
> Unless im missing something the extreme 4 would come out to 185.00 CAD after the ebay 20% code is applied.
> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/ASRock-Z370...hash=item4d6947d267:m:mBOkx0mniInUdq6HS1GfO6Q
Click to expand...

so i just checked my cheapest extreme4 is 229 + 8 ship so
229*1.13(hst tax) = 258.77 + 8 - (229*0.2) = $221 cad

so the msi sli plus is 175
i also found the tomahawk for 176, is that better?


----------



## Scotty99

cokefriend said:


> so i just checked my cheapest extreme4 is 229 + 8 ship so
> 229*1.13(hst tax) = 258.77 + 8 - (229*0.2) = $221 cad
> 
> so the msi sli plus is 175
> i also found the tomahawk for 176, is that better?


They have similar heatsinks and vrm in regards to overclocking, decision would be down to aesthetics/ports/connectivity etc. Id personally just go with SLI plus, its the board i consider entry level for z370, anything below that is pretty crap.


----------



## Zfast4y0u

Jpmboy said:


> thanks. I went thru the txt bios file and see some conflicting settings. I suggest starting over. Follow the coffee lake guide in my sig and post back in the ASUS z370 thread, there's also additional info in post#1 of that thread.


can u tell me what are those conflict settings and how they conflict? if i dont know where is problem, dosent mean much to start over from default again :X


----------



## AlphaC

cokefriend said:


> so i just checked my cheapest extreme4 is 229 + 8 ship so
> 229*1.13(hst tax) = 258.77 + 8 - (229*0.2) = $221 cad
> 
> so the msi sli plus is 175
> i also found the tomahawk for 176, is that better?


Tomahawk is worse than SLI PLUS , it doesn't have the fin area on the VRM Heatsink and also uses ALC892 audio instead of a shielded ALC1220. I don't know why it's more expensive.


----------



## Bride

navjack27 said:


> 5.2GHz cache? with a 5.2GHZ core? you just game right?


I decreased the cache at 4.3GHz, increasing the core at 5.3GHz... yes, just videogames, but I like to push the hardware at the limit, looking at the stability


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Did i see a person complaining about 60c load temps on water?

First i saw a guy complaining about a monoblock been hotter than a high perf CPU block only "duhhhhhh" now I see one complaining about 60c on a stress test?

What this site is becoming?


----------



## elucid087

My first i7 purchase.

Current settings for my 8700k.
*
Not de-lidded

LLC:* 6
*AVX Offset:* 0
*Core Clock Multiplier:* 48
*Voltage:* 1.216v
*Cache Clock Multiplier:* 42

It's stable after running CB, IBT 5x, realbench and aida64 for eight hours with everything checked off. Max temps are around 72c (I live in Canada). Pretty happy with my temps on the h115i pro.


----------



## Jpmboy

zGunBLADEz said:


> Did i see a person complaining about 60c load temps on water?
> 
> First i saw a guy complaining about a monoblock been hotter than a high perf CPU block only "duhhhhhh" now I see one complaining about 60c on a stress test?
> 
> What this site is becoming?


a safe space?


----------



## Scotty99

I picked up a s340 elite, kraken x62, kraken g12 and corsair h50 from ebay sale for 272 bucks all in. Maybe i can stop watching case videos now lol.

Side note apparently my 8700k wasnt 100% stable at 4.8 with 1.265, got a whea error playing swtor. Should be good now with 1.28, but what a terrible chip lol.


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> I picked up a s340 elite, kraken x62, kraken g12 and corsair h50 from ebay sale for 272 bucks all in. Maybe i can stop watching case videos now lol.
> 
> Side note apparently my 8700k wasnt 100% stable at 4.8 with 1.265, got a whea error playing swtor. Should be good now with 1.28, but what a terrible chip lol.


How is that terrible when that's close to stock voltage? It's average imo.


----------



## ViTosS

My chip is so weird, 1.265v stable 5.0Ghz core and AVX 0 offset, but for 5.1 it requires 1.34v, almost 0.10v more for just 100Mhz.


----------



## SilenMar

ViTosS said:


> 1.265v stable 5.0Ghz core and AVX 0 offset, but for 5.1 it requires 1.34v, almost 0.10v more for just 100Mhz.


The CPU is showing the limit of its overclocking efficiency. Your CPU is comfortable with 5Ghz. But you can always add more voltage to make the CPU go higher as long as the VRM and cooling are sufficient.


----------



## Jpmboy

ViTosS said:


> My chip is so weird, 1.265v stable 5.0Ghz core and AVX 0 offset, but for 5.1 it requires 1.34v, almost 0.10v more for just 100Mhz.


yeah, it's climbing the Hz/mV ladder, but 1.34V for 5.1 is probably okay and not too high IMO (and very good for the majority of CPUs).


----------



## zGunBLADEz

it looks like theres a point is either you find out that limit and wathever you do is not going to give you more..

Like you find out you are stable at 50x at lets say 1.28v-1.3V and you are thinking theres some headroom bcuz the vcore is so low. (Im comfortable pushing up to 1.45v no problems in my case..) 


Well think again thats all you are going to get no matter how many volts you throw at it. This remind me of pascal uarch for some weird reason so the best approach of that is to lower the voltage the best you can and call it a day after that.


----------



## feznz

Thats what I been wondering why are people so over cautious with voltages I notice thehttps://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake specify with 1.42v which is in the upper limit where I would feel comfortable.
and considering the price of coffee lake it not like the price of a GPU ATM

And from rumours looks like the AMD 7nm could really take Intel while they are struggling with 10nm in 2019 of course only rumors seeing is believing


----------



## Scotty99

Silicon lottery:
16% of 8700k's stable at 5.2 with 1.425v
72% of 8700k's stable at 5.0 with 1.4v

Overclock .net forum users:
My chep steble at 1.275 5.9 gigglehertz


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> Thats what I been wondering why are people so over cautious with voltages I notice thehttps://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake specify with 1.42v which is in the upper limit where I would feel comfortable.
> and considering the price of coffee lake it not like the price of a GPU ATM
> 
> And from rumours looks like the AMD 7nm could really take Intel while they are struggling with 10nm in 2019 of course only rumors seeing is believing


I agree I don't worry about voltage until it is above 1.44v. I think folks worry about voltage because it is the only thing we can do to change life expectancy a little when overclocking since we know nothing about Black's equation MTTF with Intel's processor.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black's_equation


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> Silicon lottery:
> 16% of 8700k's stable at 5.2 with 1.425v
> 72% of 8700k's stable at 5.0 with 1.4v
> 
> Overclock .net forum users:
> My chep steble at 1.275 5.9 gigglehertz


Hyperbole much?

Pretty sure some people are just lucky. Me, personally, I have no doubt in my mind I'd be able to hit 5.0GHz stable before hitting that 1.4v threshold. Be more jelly :thumb:


----------



## ViTosS

elucid087 said:


> Hyperbole much?
> 
> Pretty sure some people are just lucky. Me, personally, I have no doubt in my mind I'd be able to hit 5.0GHz stable before hitting that 1.4v threshold. Be more jelly :thumb:


Delidded? You have a nice temperature across all cores, almost 73ºC for each one, mine is 3 cores are close and the other 3 are 3~4ºC less hot.


----------



## elucid087

ViTosS said:


> Delidded? You have a nice temperature across all cores, almost 73ºC for each one, mine is 3 cores are close and the other 3 are 3~4ºC less hot.


I'm fairly new to OCing so it's not delidded, not yet at least. Perhaps I'll give it a shot once the ambient temps increase. 

Gotta love living in Canada for that reason :thumb:


----------



## ViTosS

Very nice, jealous of those temps not delidded, I'm at the moment delidded, 1.265v and at the same test I get 73ºC across all cores, but here in Brazil is like 30ºC ambient temp now.


----------



## elucid087

ViTosS said:


> Very nice, jealous of those temps not delidded, I'm at the moment delidded, 1.265v and at the same test I get 73ºC across all cores, but here in Brazil is like 30ºC ambient temp now.



Oh yeah, it definitely gets hot over there (went during the world cup in 2014 ). Still impressive temps though. :applaud:


----------



## ViTosS

elucid087 said:


> Oh yeah, it definitely gets hot over there (went during the world cup in 2014 ). Still impressive temps though. :applaud:


Hahaha definitely, we got rekt in world cup 

But if you delid you should be hitting 5.0Ghz maybe with less voltage than mine, if it's already that cool without, with lower temps the vcore should be lower, because before delidding I was not stable 5.0Ghz even at 1.34v, and after the delid (20ºC temps drop) I was able to reduce a lot the vcore for the same frequency


----------



## HvacGuru

Scotty99 said:


> Silicon lottery:
> 16% of 8700k's stable at 5.2 with 1.425v
> 72% of 8700k's stable at 5.0 with 1.4v
> 
> Overclock .net forum users:
> My chep steble at 1.275 5.9 gigglehertz


You have it all wrong.Silicon lottery like 1.456v with avx-5 offset 5.0ghz top 10% today only 999.00 $ LMAO


----------



## Scotty99

Its more like this, SL does not want to give people numbers that will have even the slightest amount of instability or have them kicking out WHEA errors in certain programs. Its a matter of perspective is all, do you consider your PC stable because it passed an overnite synthetic test or is it stable after monitoring those same settings for a month while checking for errors, using your PC as you normally would.

The problem is when people stumble upon this forum or a guide on the internet many of them say to start at 1.35v for 5.0 and work your way down from there, from my research and silicon lottery's internal results 1.35v should not be a starting point for 5.0, if you want to be actually stable. Start at 1.4 and work your way down, have hwinfo set to run with windows and check it for any recorded whea errors when you shut your pc off at nite.


----------



## ViTosS

I don't get why people uses AVX offset, almost every program/game uses AVX and if you have 5.0Ghz and 3 offset your OC is 4.7Ghz and not 5.0Ghz.


----------



## elucid087

ViTosS said:


> Hahaha definitely, we got rekt in world cup
> 
> But if you delid you should be hitting 5.0Ghz maybe with less voltage than mine, if it's already that cool without, with lower temps the vcore should be lower, because before delidding I was not stable 5.0Ghz even at 1.34v, and after the delid (20ºC temps drop) I was able to reduce a lot the vcore for the same frequency


Yeah, that game was nuts lol.. I'm just happy Argentina didn't win it. 

Good to know though. I'll definitely keep you guys posted with my results should I go ahead and take the plunge into delidding.


----------



## Scotty99

^^ even games are starting to use AVX, thats why i eventually decided on 4.8 no avx offset and 1.28v, a voltage i used with 2500k and that lasted 6 years. Same overclock as my 2500k too, 500mhz over stock all core boost (3.7 to 4.2) Thats really what most people should do, dont even need a delid then.


----------



## HvacGuru

Scotty99 said:


> Its more like this, SL does not want to give people numbers that will have even the slightest amount of instability or have them kicking out WHEA errors in certain programs. Its a matter of perspective is all, do you consider your PC stable because it passed an overnite synthetic test or is it stable after monitoring those same settings for a month while checking for errors, using your PC as you normally would.
> 
> The problem is when people stumble upon this forum or a guide on the internet many of them say to start at 1.35v for 5.0 and work your way down from there, from my research and silicon lottery's internal results 1.35v should not be a starting point for 5.0, if you want to be actually stable. Start at 1.4 and work your way down, have hwinfo set to run with windows and check it for any recorded whea errors when you shut your pc off at nite.


You can start a 5.0 Ghz oc going up or down in voltage. You still end up at the same voltage for stability. They don't have some magic formula or software to test a OC. The avx offsets are the biggest joke. You want it stable with 0 avx offset. Your sure the heck aren't cooling a 8700k running 24/7 1.45v at 5.2Ghz with 0 avx offset. Maybe with a chilled water setup. A proven OC is tested over months, not days imho.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i was more trying to get across that you shouldnt expect your 5.0 OC to be stable with 1.35 or less as many guides suggest. Im not saying those chips dont exist, people should just be aware that every program you run stresses your CPU in a different way. I got a whea error playing swtor, but was aida 64 extreme stable for 8 hours.


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> ^^ even games are starting to use AVX, thats why i eventually decided on 4.8 no avx offset and 1.28v, a voltage i used with 2500k and that lasted 6 years. Same overclock as my 2500k too, 500mhz over stock all core boost (3.7 to 4.2) Thats really what most people should do, dont even need a delid then.



What games specifically? I ask because this isn't the first time I've heard this before - and I never got a concrete answer when I inquired about the testing methodology. It was more or less someone's theory or 'gut feeling', particularly when the AVX bug was present.


----------



## Scotty99

elucid087 said:


> What games specifically? I ask because this isn't the first time I've heard this before - and I never got a concrete answer when I inquired about the testing methodology. It was more or less someone's theory or 'gut feeling', particularly when the AVX bug was present.


I only know of a few, only one i played that had it is destiny 2. Its just starting, but id assume its going to become more common as time passes.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

elucid087 said:


> Hyperbole much?
> 
> Pretty sure some people are just lucky. Me, personally, I have no doubt in my mind I'd be able to hit 5.0GHz stable before hitting that 1.4v threshold. Be more jelly :thumb:


this is aida in a nutshell and no im not doing an 8hr run to end at the same point as this is overclock.net


----------



## Sancus

ViTosS said:


> I don't get why people uses AVX offset, almost every program/game uses AVX and if you have 5.0Ghz and 3 offset your OC is 4.7Ghz and not 5.0Ghz.


This isn't true because avx offset activation is only for the duration of the avx instruction, it's not constant unless the instructions are constant. It is already normal for clocks to flip between 4.9-5.0ghz on a 5ghz OC, for example, games occasionally flipping it from 5-4.8 or from 5.2-5.0 is a negligible performance difference. The games I've seen that use AVX do it irregularly, it's not a constant load like Prime95 or anything.



elucid087 said:


> What games specifically? I ask because this isn't the first time I've heard this before - and I never got a concrete answer when I inquired about the testing methodology. It was more or less someone's theory or 'gut feeling', particularly when the AVX bug was present.


Overwatch uses AVX at higher graphics settings to some extent. Heroes of the Storm doesn't. Only two games I've cared to specifically test.


----------



## elucid087

zGunBLADEz said:


> this is aida in a nutshell and no im not doing an 8hr run to end at the same point as this is overclock.net
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUdb2_571O0



Video can not be viewed in my area. Needless to say, I didn't only run aida. I ran IBT more than a handful of times, Prime95 26.6, and Realbench (which is even more forgiving than Aida). There's no problems to be reported even if I play BF1, which is reported to BSOD very easily on OC's that aren't stable. :thumb:


----------



## Scotty99

PC not crashing=/= stable lol.

Again that is the big problem on this forum, different definitions of stability. WHEA errors can corrupt ram and all sorts of nasty things, monitor your PC for a month while checking for these errors then you can call your overclock fully stable.

If i just went by pc doesnt crash i could call mine stable nearly a full mv less than its actually stable with lol.


Not trying to point fingers at anyone here, there just needs to be some sort of standard for what real stability means. Again this is why SL numbers are so different than this forums, they test for ACTUAL stability.


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> PC not crashing=/= stable lol.
> 
> Again that is the big problem on this forum, different definitions of stability. WHEA errors can corrupt ram and all sorts of nasty things, monitor your PC for a month while checking for these errors then you can call your overclock fully stable.
> 
> If i just went by pc doesnt crash i could call mine stable nearly a full mv less than its actually stable with lol.
> 
> 
> Not trying to point fingers at anyone here, there just needs to be some sort of standard for what real stability means. Again this is why SL numbers are so different than this forums, they test for ACTUAL stability.


Someone sounds jealous. Don't worry, mate. I'll be sure to keep you informed. You say you're not trying to point fingers but you subtly are.


----------



## Sancus

wingman99 said:


> I agree I don't worry about voltage until it is above 1.44v. I think folks worry about voltage because it is the only thing we can do to change life expectancy a little when overclocking since we know nothing about Black's equation MTTF with Intel's processor.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black's_equation


I do think people are too paranoid about voltage. As long as your cooling is sufficient, I don't think there is any practical difference between running at 1.25v, 1.35v, or 1.45v. Especially not if you're a normal user and your PC is off or idle with an offset most of the time and thus below that voltage.

I spent a lot of time a few months ago trying to find anyone reporting actual degradation at high voltages on Sky Lake or Kaby Lake, and I only found a few reports of >1.5V causing issues, and those were people deliberately trying to constantly push heavy loads at high voltages to see where the limit was.


----------



## Scotty99

elucid087 said:


> Someone sounds jealous. Don't worry, mate. I'll be sure to keep you informed. You say you're not trying to point fingers but you subtly are.


Sigh.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Hey all, question in regards to delidding. I plan to pick up the rockit cool 88 kit, was tempted to use a razor but meh I'll do it right lol. Anyway, I read mixed things in regards to the type of liquid metal used (some turnb black and cpu gets hotter??) and also I read that not re-gluing the lid back actually drops temps even more, and the socket retention arm will hold the IHS down, and theres no real need to seal it again. 

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Scotty99

boostedxfg2 said:


> Hey all, question in regards to delidding. I plan to pick up the rockit cool 88 kit, was tempted to use a razor but meh I'll do it right lol. Anyway, I read mixed things in regards to the type of liquid metal used (some turnb black and cpu gets hotter??) and also I read that not re-gluing the lid back actually drops temps even more, and the socket retention arm will hold the IHS down, and theres no real need to seal it again.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?


Its not going to be anything drastic, 1-2c is my guess. Instead of buying the liquid metal/tool/rtv etc did you consider just sending it to SL? I think after shipping and taxes to minnesota it was like 56 bucks, probably cheaper than buying all that stuff and doing it yourself.


----------



## elucid087

I appreciate the advise, really. I did check my event viewer and there's been nothing to report after I applied this overclock (which was on the 7th). You say one month is the baseline? Why is that? What constitutes one month as being a big enough sample size?


----------



## Scotty99

elucid087 said:


> I appreciate the advise, really. I did check my event viewer and there's been nothing to report after I applied this overclock (which was on the 7th). You say one month is the baseline? Why is that? What constitutes one month as being a big enough sample size?


Make it whatever you feel is sufficient, a month seemed reasonable to me to fit in all the things i do on my PC regularly. Again every program is going to use your CPU in a different way, this is why stress testing other than finding a nice starting point is pretty useless.

If you want to stress your CPU more than a stress test will, open up 2-3 games at the same time (online titles preferably, mmo's etc) then open up cinebench at the same time and run that about 5-10 times in a row while alt tabbing back and forth to the other games and playing them while the cinebench run is going. Sounds ridiculous but ive found that this will proc a whea error far faster than a stress test will, if you dont get one while all of that is going on its likely you do have a stable chip. Cinebench in place of a stress test as ive found that also has a higher chance of finding a error than most stress tests do.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Scotty99 said:


> Its not going to be anything drastic, 1-2c is my guess. Instead of buying the liquid metal/tool/rtv etc did you consider just sending it to SL? I think after shipping and taxes to minnesota it was like 56 bucks, probably cheaper than buying all that stuff and doing it yourself.


Na, I'm not the type at all to send it off. Don't care for the down time, and also I much prefer doing things myself, so I know it gets done right. I don't trust others handling my things when I cant watch them...

even 1-2C is worth it considering its LESS work to get that lol..

Any recommendations on liquid metal though??


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> Make it whatever you feel is sufficient, a month seemed reasonable to me to fit in all the things i do on my PC regularly. Again every program is going to use your CPU in a different way, this is why stress testing other than finding a nice starting point is pretty useless.
> 
> If you want to stress your CPU more than a stress test will, open up 2-3 games at the same time (online titles preferably, mmo's etc) then open up cinebench at the same time and run that about 5-10 times in a row while alt tabbing back and forth to the other games and playing them while the cinebench run is going. Sounds ridiculous but ive found that this will proc a whea error far faster than a stress test will, if you dont get one while all of that is going on its likely you do have a stable chip. Cinebench in place of a stress test as ive found that also has a higher chance of finding a error than most stress tests do.



Cheers, mate. Will do! :specool:


----------



## encrypted11

Scotty99 said:


> Its more like this, SL does not want to give people numbers that will have even the slightest amount of instability or have them kicking out WHEA errors in certain programs. Its a matter of perspective is all, do you consider your PC stable because it passed an overnite synthetic test or is it stable after monitoring those same settings for a month while checking for errors, using your PC as you normally would.
> 
> The problem is when people stumble upon this forum or a guide on the internet many of them say to start at 1.35v for 5.0 and work your way down from there, from my research and silicon lottery's internal results 1.35v should not be a starting point for 5.0, if you want to be actually stable. Start at 1.4 and work your way down, have hwinfo set to run with windows and check it for any recorded whea errors when you shut your pc off at nite.


Not true. The primary reason why SL does non-AVX bins currently's because it increases the frequency yields by 100-200MHz.
I have posted this question to SL last october via PM if they've seen a true 5.3GHz+ chip that runs 0 AVX offsets and they've confirmed their frequency yield improvements on AVX offsets.

It's just a business decision to improve the per-chip profit. Many of their former customers have interpreted the decision in such a manner.


----------



## Scotty99

boostedxfg2 said:


> Na, I'm not the type at all to send it off. Don't care for the down time, and also I much prefer doing things myself, so I know it gets done right. I don't trust others handling my things when I cant watch them...
> 
> even 1-2C is worth it considering its LESS work to get that lol..
> 
> Any recommendations on liquid metal though??


I can see that, only reason i sent mine in was i had a backup PC i could use while it was away. I changed the transmission of my parents front wheel drive car on jackstands when i was 16 so i can see the doing it yourself part, but this was actually cheaper than me buying the stuff and they warranty the work.

As for paste it seems everyone has moved on from coolabratory to thermal grizzly conductonaut, but maybe someone else has had experience with both that can chime in.


----------



## wingman99

encrypted11 said:


> Not true. The primary reason why SL does non-AVX bins currently's because it increases the frequency yields by 100-200MHz.
> I have posted this question to SL last october via PM if they've seen a true 5.3GHz+ chip that runs 0 AVX offsets and they've confirmed their frequency yield improvements on AVX offsets.
> 
> It's just a business decision to improve the per-chip profit. Many of their former customers have interpreted the decision in such a manner.


How true I did not think of it that way, better marketing also to sell higher chip clock.:h34r-smi


----------



## Scotty99

encrypted11 said:


> Not true. The primary reason why SL does non-AVX bins currently's because it increases the frequency yields by 100-200MHz.
> I have posted this question to SL last october via PM if they've seen a true 5.3GHz+ chip that runs 0 AVX offsets and they've confirmed their frequency yield improvements on AVX offsets.
> 
> It's just a business decision to improve the per-chip profit. Many of their former customers have interpreted the decision in such a manner.


Its not true that SL has a stricter stress testing regimen than the posters at overclock .net? That is essentially what i was saying, and it is indeed true. They dont want people contacting them saying their chip isnt fully stable and that is why their voltages are safer, and more realistic for a given overclock on coffee. If you went by this forum 98%% of 8700k's are stable at 1.35v, just not true. People who are honest and check for errors will find their system needs more volt to get rid of all those errors.


----------



## wingman99

Scotty99 said:


> Its not true that SL has a stricter stress testing regimen than the posters at overclock .net? That is essentially what i was saying, and it is indeed true. They dont want people contacting them saying their chip isnt fully stable and that is why their voltages are safer, and more realistic for a given overclock on coffee. If you went by this forum 98%% of 8700k's are stable at 1.35v, just not true. People who are honest and check for errors will find their system needs more volt to get rid of all those errors.


Silicon lottery does have stricter testing procedure now. Also some folks have to lower the clock speed for stability.



> Silicon-Lottery
> Take into account our previous statistics were just an hour of Realbench, now we're doing much more rigorous testing aiming for complete stability.
> An average 7700K would not be able to pass our 5GHz testing at 1.35V. A mix of everything (non-avx prime, linpack) along with some custom software. Exact details are a bit of a trade secret.


----------



## encrypted11

Well their rep came from their earlier products (e.g. Haswell, Skylake, and early Kabylakes with no AVX offsets). They moved on to AVX offset testing around the middle of the Kabylake product cycle.

If you want pretests with no AVX offsets, its currently Caseking (der8auer) or overclockers UK (8Pack) probably takes the cake.


----------



## AlphaC

SiliconLottery has a better binning procedure. If you're in the USA you'd be a fool to buy from Caseking or OCUK instead.


----------



## encrypted11

I think it depends on what you're after.
A chip out of a particular speed grade without AVX offsets (an acid test) on a certain quality percentile or you want quick and dirty plug and play voltage/frequency numbers that'll work for most people.

If I bought a chip from any of these vendors I would've run my own stability testing, retune the voltages and take the validated numbers as a yardstick but that's just me.


----------



## PrimeBurn

All excited about adding to this. I just ordered to upgrade my 2500k. 

New Parts:
Intel I7 8700k
G.Skill F4-3200C14D-16GTZ
ASRock Z370 EXTREME4

Sticking with:
Noctua NH-D14
Corsair Carbide Series Air 540

Paired with: 
EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 GAMING ACX 3.0


----------



## Jpmboy

encrypted11 said:


> I think it depends on what you're after.
> A chip out of a particular speed grade without AVX offsets (an acid test) on a certain quality percentile or you want quick and dirty plug and play voltage/frequency numbers that'll work for most people.
> 
> If I bought a chip from any of these vendors I would've run my own stability testing, retune the voltages and *take the validated numbers as a yardstick* but that's just me.


^^This.


----------



## KingAlkaiser

can anyone recommend me some of the best cooling for the i7 8700k? I have never done water cooling so custom loops/etc too much for me. I heard noctua ND 15 great but is it good enough for this cpu? ( i am also worried about ram being blocked ).


----------



## Ownedj00

KingAlkaiser said:


> can anyone recommend me some of the best cooling for the i7 8700k? I have never done water cooling so custom loops/etc too much for me. I heard noctua ND 15 great but is it good enough for this cpu? ( i am also worried about ram being blocked ).


Then just use a AIO. what ever fits in your case will do fine. Yes a 240mm AIO will be fine.


----------



## ViTosS

I wonder if the H150i Pro from Corsair will make a difference compared to my H110i, because all the reviews I see it is performing worse than most of the 280mm AIOs, but considering my 8700k is delidded it could be better in temps under load? 360mm rad...


----------



## scracy

encrypted11 said:


> Not true. The primary reason why SL does non-AVX bins currently's because it increases the frequency yields by 100-200MHz.
> I have posted this question to SL last october via PM if they've seen a true 5.3GHz+ chip that runs 0 AVX offsets and they've confirmed their frequency yield improvements on AVX offsets.
> 
> It's just a business decision to improve the per-chip profit. Many of their former customers have interpreted the decision in such a manner.


Could not agree more with your statement, the 8700K I purchased from you was better than SL top bin 5.3Ghz chip, to me 5.0Ghz with any kind of AVX offset is not a true 5Ghz chip period!


----------



## encrypted11

Well this is a general remark, but something that provides similar cooling with a 240mm aluminium rad AIO (D15/Cryorig R1/R1U/Be quiet equivalent) should be good for the mid 1.3V's without staying at elevated temps (over 80C) under most conditions.

You can improve the cooling capability of an AIO by swapping out the low quality stock fans to better SP fans.
Decent SP fans include Corsair Maglev (Sunon Maglev), Servo/Scythe Gentle Typhoon series, Noctua NF series. But the noise signature of the Noctuas are poor on high RPM.
Improvements in upwards of 10C might be unsurprising over the stock ones.

If you're targetting the 1.4V range, the large AIOs or custom loops are ideal.


----------



## Stalefish

First OC of my new 8700k today.

Asus Hero z370
4.9 Ghz
1,264v
avx offset 0
temp 65c-70c isch (flash peak to 80c tho)
Watercooled custom loop. 2x360 d5
Not delidded

1h of aida and 1h of realbench stresstest + 5 loops of the benchmark + 3h of bf1 (was more fun the watching graphs ) 
More testing tonight, got to pick up the kids now. 

Dont know if this is god/bad/average

Quite the bump from my delidded 6700k. That one needed 1.36v to go 4.6 Ghz and 1.410 to reach 4.7


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Scotty99 said:


> Its more like this, SL does not want to give people numbers that will have even the slightest amount of instability or have them kicking out WHEA errors in certain programs. Its a matter of perspective is all, do you consider your PC stable because it passed an overnite synthetic test or is it stable after monitoring those same settings for a month while checking for errors, using your PC as you normally would.
> 
> The problem is when people stumble upon this forum or a guide on the internet many of them say to start at 1.35v for 5.0 and work your way down from there, from my research and silicon lottery's internal results 1.35v should not be a starting point for 5.0, if you want to be actually stable. Start at 1.4 and work your way down, have hwinfo set to run with windows and check it for any recorded whea errors when you shut your pc off at nite.



you can check whea errors while u stress test hwinfo is very useful for that to bump vcore on the fly XD


----------



## zGunBLADEz

New bios new microcode just to find a 8-10% decrease on benchmarks now im regretting buying this cpu gg intel 24-48month poor ipc gain you got if any at all, got lost in a single patch.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Scotty99 said:


> I can see that, only reason i sent mine in was i had a backup PC i could use while it was away. I changed the transmission of my parents front wheel drive car on jackstands when i was 16 so i can see the doing it yourself part, but this was actually cheaper than me buying the stuff and they warranty the work.
> 
> As for paste it seems everyone has moved on from coolabratory to thermal grizzly conductonaut, but maybe someone else has had experience with both that can chime in.


Ha, thats funny cus I too work on my own cars and have dropped the trans on my civic as well. I'm a pretty hands on kinda guy and like to learn things and do things myself. I can see how people would want to save some cash though plus a warranty on thier work is nice at least.

I'll look into the grizzly conductonaut, thanks


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i just looked up prices again:

Delid tool:39.99
Liquid metal: 15.99
RTV sealant: 5 bucks

Add on shipping and its more than having someone do it for you, and if they muck it up your not out 350 bucks lol.

I saw about 15c drop over stock i think, definitely worth it even if your doing a mild overclock.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Has anyone ever tried this? A full copper IHS from rockit cool

https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/copper-ihs-for-lga-1150-1151


----------



## Scotty99

I thought about it but then watched this:





But if you are buying all the stuff yourself and doing it, no reason not to get it.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Scotty99 said:


> Ya i just looked up prices again:
> 
> Delid tool:39.99
> Liquid metal: 15.99
> RTV sealant: 5 bucks
> 
> Add on shipping and its more than having someone do it for you, and if they muck it up your not out 350 bucks lol.
> 
> I saw about 15c drop over stock i think, definitely worth it even if your doing a mild overclock.


Yeah that is a valid argument lol, but regardless I'm stubborn and like to try my hand at things lol. $60 isn't much problem to me for 15-20c drop!


----------



## boostedxfg2

Scotty99 said:


> I thought about it but then watched this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbTi5Ed89Yk&t=685s
> 
> But if you are buying all the stuff yourself and doing it, no reason not to get it.


Nice vid, 5c seems pretty worth it to me personally, just seems a tad risky if u mess it up without resealing the IHS (which I plan to do lol)


----------



## encrypted11

Stalefish said:


> First OC of my new 8700k today.
> 
> Asus Hero z370
> 4.9 Ghz
> 1,264v
> avx offset 0
> temp 65c-70c isch (flash peak to 80c tho)
> Watercooled custom loop. 2x360 d5
> Not delidded
> 
> 1h of aida and 1h of realbench stresstest + 5 loops of the benchmark + 3h of bf1 (was more fun the watching graphs )
> More testing tonight, got to pick up the kids now.
> 
> Dont know if this is god/bad/average
> 
> Quite the bump from my delidded 6700k. That one needed 1.36v to go 4.6 Ghz and 1.410 to reach 4.7



You might hit 5.1-5.2GHz delidded ~1.4V if the chip doesn't hit a scaling wall so that's nice. But 5GHz delidded is pretty much a done deal. :thumb:


----------



## Stalefish

encrypted11 said:


> Stalefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> First OC of my new 8700k today.
> 
> Asus Hero z370
> 4.9 Ghz
> 1,264v
> avx offset 0
> temp 65c-70c isch (flash peak to 80c tho)
> Watercooled custom loop. 2x360 d5
> Not delidded
> 
> 1h of aida and 1h of realbench stresstest + 5 loops of the benchmark + 3h of bf1 (was more fun the watching graphs )
> More testing tonight, got to pick up the kids now.
> 
> Dont know if this is god/bad/average
> 
> Quite the bump from my delidded 6700k. That one needed 1.36v to go 4.6 Ghz and 1.410 to reach 4.7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might hit 5.1-5.2GHz delidded ~1.4V if the chip doesn't hit a scaling wall so that's nice. But 5GHz delidded is pretty much a done deal. /forum/images/smilies/thumb.gif
Click to expand...

Yes im really curious to se the result ��
I bought the derbauer delid mate 2 for my 6700k so i think its going to be quite easy. 

But i cant stop thinking about if its worth the risk now with this chip. 

With the 6700k the temp drop for me was 24c
My msi 1080 gaming dropped from oc 61c to 36 (!) maby bad block mount tho. 

But now im reading temp drops like max 10c. 

So i think im going to try to se if i can reach 5.1 or 5.2 at all first. Otherwise im just going to stick with 4.9 or 5 ghz depending on the voltage. 

I broke one cpu before cause of bad gluing from intels side so im hesitating a bit.


----------



## encrypted11

Many people have found the intel sealant on the stock i7-8700K to be a lot weaker than what you'd get on a 6700K/7700K.

You'd get a violent pop with most delidders on the latter but the cfl adhesives tear with just a mild amount of pressure.
If the slider is resting next to the IHS, probably a quarter turn on the screw would pop the lid off the proc. 

Hold on to the screw and wait a couple of seconds to allow the sealant to tear. If the lid doesn't pop, tighten the slider's screw a little more and that should take care of it.


----------



## taowulf

boostedxfg2 said:


> Has anyone ever tried this? A full copper IHS from rockit cool
> 
> https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/copper-ihs-for-lga-1150-1151


I picked one up and mounted it on my 8600k a couple of weekends ago. Testing with a dinky temporary Cyrorig M9i at 1.3V @ 5Ghz resulted in temps in the high 70's running Prime 95 (non-AVX I beleive) 24-25C ambient IIRC. Just running [email protected], I saw temps on the cores from low to mid 40's C. I never ran it at 5Ghz prior to delidding, only up to about 4.7, and temps were 10C higher. At least.

So not too shabby. Can't wait to see what it does under water.


----------



## elucid087

Anyone from Canada ever sent in their CPU to get de-lidded by SL? Did you get dinged with duties/taxes?


----------



## Stalefish

encrypted11 said:


> Many people have found the intel sealant on the stock i7-8700K to be a lot weaker than what you'd get on a 6700K/7700K.
> 
> You'd get a violent pop with most delidders on the latter but the cfl adhesives tear with just a mild amount of pressure.
> If the slider is resting next to the IHS, probably a quarter turn on the screw would pop the lid off the proc.
> 
> Hold on to the screw and wait a couple of seconds to allow the sealant to tear. If the lid doesn't pop, tighten the slider's screw a little more and that should take care of it.


Well i have to say i got the delidd itch. 

Im currently stresstesting 5 ghz and voltages needed is currently 1.355. Quite the jump from 1.26...


----------



## Stalefish

So this is my 5Ghz results so far. 

1h of prime95 no avx
1h of realbench
1h aida64
2h bf1
1h of total warhammer
cinnebench score 1633 

core 50
Voltage 1,360
LLC 6
AVX 0
power 255.5
cash min 8 max 42
Long/short duration 4095
Cooling: 
EK supremacy mx
EK PE360 x2
GPU in loop
D5 140 res, Fans etc

now its time for the delid m8 2 and som liquid metal


----------



## elucid087

Stalefish said:


> So this is my 5Ghz results so far.
> 
> 1h of prime95 no avx
> 1h of realbench
> 1h aida64
> 2h bf1
> 1h of total warhammer
> cinnebench score 1633
> 
> core 50
> Voltage 1,360
> LLC 6
> AVX 0
> power 255.5
> cash min 8 max 42
> Long/short duration 4095
> Cooling:
> EK supremacy mx
> EK PE360 x2
> GPU in loop
> D5 140 res, Fans etc
> 
> now its time for the delid m8 2 and som liquid metal


So, Der8auer's guide?

I don't think those stress tests are sufficient enough.


----------



## Stalefish

elucid087 said:


> Stalefish said:
> 
> 
> 
> So this is my 5Ghz results so far.
> 
> 1h of prime95 no avx
> 1h of realbench
> 1h aida64
> 2h bf1
> 1h of total warhammer
> cinnebench score 1633
> 
> core 50
> Voltage 1,360
> LLC 6
> AVX 0
> power 255.5
> cash min 8 max 42
> Long/short duration 4095
> Cooling:
> EK supremacy mx
> EK PE360 x2
> GPU in loop
> D5 140 res, Fans etc
> 
> now its time for the delid m8 2 and som liquid metal
> 
> 
> 
> So, Der8auer's guide?
> 
> I don't think those stress tests are sufficient enough.
Click to expand...


I know they are not sifficient. But i like to do abit of quick testing before finetuning and over night testing. Testing can takes weeks so why test just one test in 6h just to fail warhammer after 15 min. Maby it need 1.365v or i can do with 1.355v 

But those temps.. 80+.. so i delidded and startet stresstesting again. Temps are now 24 idle and peak temp is 65 with temp flux is around 58-62. 20c off is Nice for my 800 rpm fan speed. 

I havent watch his 8700k test/review. Did the same base tuning as for my 6700k. 

I think the new realbench is quite accurate in testing theese days. Realbench aida and prime whit some gaming has done it for me since the 4770k.


----------



## encrypted11

scracy said:


> Could not agree more with your statement, the 8700K I purchased from you was better than SL top bin 5.3Ghz chip, to me 5.0Ghz with any kind of AVX offset is not a true 5Ghz chip period!


It's nice that these good chips do have ample frequency and voltage headroom for running lower LLC factors to accommodate a reasonable amount of Vdroop.  I've converted my ASRock LLC1 profile (equivalent of ASUS's LLC 5.5) to LLC2 (behaviorally similar to ASUS's LLC4). 

Since these chips were initially validated on fixed voltages with RB & OCCT, I've found that it was extremely challenging to get the right amount of vCore with the offset influence on VIDs; (if my offset AVX voltages were pegged at OCCT/RB levels, there's a small probability that the non-AVX vCore would push the system to a marginal overclock after extended use from the influence of flat offsets.

In my case, LLC2 + a higher offset was sufficient to keep non-AVX voltages in check while maintaining a healthy vdroop on AVX/heavier loads.


----------



## Jpmboy

Stalefish said:


> I know they are not sifficient. But i like to do abit of quick testing before finetuning and over night testing. Testing can takes weeks so why test just one test in 6h just to fail warhammer after 15 min. Maby it need 1.365v or i can do with 1.355v
> 
> But those temps.. 80+.. so i delidded and startet stresstesting again. Temps are now 24 idle and peak temp is 65 with temp flux is around 58-62. 20c off is Nice for my 800 rpm fan speed.
> 
> I havent watch his 8700k test/review. Did the same base tuning as for my 6700k.
> 
> I think the new realbench is quite accurate in testing theese days. Realbench aida and prime whit some gaming has done it for me since the 4770k.


Any statement about a given stressing regime "not being sufficient" is simply BS. Stability is relative. If the system is stable for your use specification, it is stable. What we use for a gaming rig is orders of magnitude less rigorous than what you need to do for critical control systems, or microSec trading. It's all relative. (period).


----------



## Silicon Lottery

encrypted11 said:


> Not true. The primary reason why SL does non-AVX bins currently's because it increases the frequency yields by 100-200MHz.
> I have posted this question to SL last october via PM if they've seen a true 5.3GHz+ chip that runs 0 AVX offsets and they've confirmed their frequency yield improvements on AVX offsets.
> 
> It's just a business decision to improve the per-chip profit. Many of their former customers have interpreted the decision in such a manner.





encrypted11 said:


> Well their rep came from their earlier products (e.g. Haswell, Skylake, and early Kabylakes with no AVX offsets). They moved on to AVX offset testing around the middle of the Kabylake product cycle.
> 
> If you want pretests with no AVX offsets, its currently Caseking (der8auer) or overclockers UK (8Pack) probably takes the cake.


Correct, the use of AVX offsets will allow the use of higher frequencies under non-AVX loads. So the reason to use an AVX offset, is because you would give up performance otherwise. I've gone through well over 1,000 8700Ks. You're not going to find an 8700K that can pass linpack/P95 at 5.3GHz under typical ambient conditions. We're aiming for the same level of stability as you would get at stock, so we test with the most brutal tests we can find.

If a CPU can only run linpack at 5.1GHz, but can run non-AVX instructions at 5.3GHz, why would you not run 5.3GHz with a -2 AVX offset? Why give up performance? The delta between AVX and non-AVX stability on most 8700Ks is in the realm of 150MHz at the same voltage. There isn't an 8700K that can run full stress AVX at a certain frequency, and not run SSE instructions at least 100MHz higher.



elucid087 said:


> Anyone from Canada ever sent in their CPU to get de-lidded by SL? Did you get dinged with duties/taxes?


You should only have to pay customs duties on the price of the delid service, not the processor itself.


----------



## Jpmboy

@*encrypted11* ^^ Good job!



Silicon Lottery said:


> *Correct, the use of AVX offsets will allow the use of higher frequencies under non-AVX loads. So the reason to use an AVX offset, is because you would give up performance otherwise.* I've gone through well over 1,000 8700Ks. You're not going to find an 8700K that can pass linpack/P95 at 5.3GHz under typical ambient conditions. We're aiming for the same level of stability as you would get at stock, so we test with the most brutal tests we can find.
> If a CPU can only run linpack at 5.1GHz, but can run non-AVX instructions at 5.3GHz, why would you not run 5.3GHz with a -2 AVX offset? Why give up performance? The delta between AVX and non-AVX stability on most 8700Ks is in the realm of 150MHz at the same voltage. There isn't an 8700K that can run full stress AVX at a certain frequency, and not run SSE instructions at least 100MHz higher.
> You should only have to pay customs duties on the price of the delid service, not the processor itself.


^^ This. Users that do not use an AVX offset are not using the technology to it's full extent. And, on high core count X-class chips, it is mandatory especially with AVX3 (512). The clock bin drop has been in effect on server-class chips for a while now without user control, I for one am happy to have control of this at last!


----------



## Jpmboy

ugh. double post


----------



## encrypted11

Mmm thanks for the input, I understand the basis of moving towards the current test regimen that's seemingly geared towards "plug and play".

But you know, some of us overclockers are still harping on to the RB acid testing from awhile ago. I think it works at least for the purpose of filtering chips that was all that was needed for some of us.  But I do understand modest offsets can improve SSE frequencies.

Well thank you @ Jpmboy!  Scouring for screenshots/OC validations/info on the internet forums certainly helped a pleb like me (The good chip too )!


----------



## Silicon Lottery

encrypted11 said:


> Mmm thanks for the input, I understand the basis of moving towards the current test regimen that's seemingly geared towards "plug and play".
> 
> But you know, some of us overclockers are still harping on to the RB acid testing from awhile ago. I think it works at least for the purpose of filtering chips that was all that was needed for some of us.  But I do understand modest offsets can improve SSE frequencies.



I understand the value the quick RB tests had for benchmarkers, it was very closely tied to what you'd need to run an XTU benchmark. I liked that aspect as well (and trust me it was simpler for us to just let RB run for an hour), but the overwhelming majority of our customers are those looking to use processors a 24/7 system. An hour of Realbench isn't nearly as appealing as a stability guarantee for both the average guy looking to build a PC, and the businesses placing larger orders with us.


----------



## ThrashZone

Jpmboy said:


> @*encrypted11* ^^ Good job!
> 
> 
> ^^ This. Users that do not use an AVX offset are not using the technology to it's full extent. And, on high core count X-class chips, it is mandatory especially with AVX3 (512). The clock bin drop has been in effect on server-class chips for a while now without user control, I for one am happy to have control of this at last!


Hi,
Yeah x99 is a real bummer without avx offsets 4.6 max


----------



## wingman99

One reason why I don't like using AVX offset is that the OS, some games, and Chrome use AVX.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Noob here...could someone explain what AVX is? Or point me to a good link? I'd like to understand what you guys are talking about here lol


----------



## Falkentyne

Jpmboy said:


> Any statement about a given stressing regime "not being sufficient" is simply BS. Stability is relative. If the system is stable for your use specification, it is stable. What we use for a gaming rig is orders of magnitude less rigorous than what you need to do for critical control systems, or microSec trading. It's all relative. (period).


Where did my rep/like/love/whatever button go?


----------



## Falkentyne

Jpmboy said:


> @*encrypted11* ^^ Good job!
> 
> 
> ^^ This. Users that do not use an AVX offset are not using the technology to it's full extent. And, on high core count X-class chips, it is mandatory especially with AVX3 (512). The clock bin drop has been in effect on server-class chips for a while now without user control, I for one am happy to have control of this at last!





Jpmboy said:


> ugh. double post


People are also SERIOUSLY forgetting something as well about AVX.
People are using prime95 testing as a test of whether they are AVX stable and pushing their chips to 85C. Especially small FFT prime95.
Prime95 is a completely non real world test of absolute worst case scenarios of load without RAM being accessed (only a few other tests, all basically linpack type binaries, are capable of even more load). No program in the world that isn't a specialized number cruncher like this is going to push these amount of loads. No program you can buy or otherwise download is going to push this amount of power.

So does it mean that if you get a BSOD or roundoff error after 10 hours of FMA3 Small FFT prime95 that you are not stable?
If your work requires prime95 and accessing repeated cache hitting instructions without accessing main memory, sure. This applies to probably less than 1% of the users on this group.

Hell, my laptop -shuts off- at 4.7 ghz, 1.275v, the instant I put any prime small FFT AVX or FMA3 prime95 load on it. Instantly. Like...instantly. 
(same for Linpack or OCCT small sample size). Does that mean my laptop is not stable? No, it means MSI decided to put a current draw limit on the thing so people wouldn't blow up their laptops (Not talking about ICCmax, nothing to do with ICCMax/VR Current Limit in the Bios). That cutoff point btw, starts at just below the threshold where you would get very close to 100C with liquid metal cooling, and absolutely would leapfrog to 100C with traditional thermal paste. So it's a safety mechanism.

No game, no program, and no other application asks for that amount of current and nothing crashes. It's just a completely unrealistic load. It's basically a test of your cooling system, rather than system stability.

Realbench and Cinebench are far more what average every day power users and gamers would use, and those flash with flying colors.
People really need to think, sometimes, before they start hammering their systems with small FFT's with AVX/AVX2. Disabling AVX/FMA3 in prime95 and then using small FFT's is a lot more realistic.


----------



## feznz

So true I see some people stress test curriculums.... My thought you are going to stress the CPU to death before real world usage begins.

Maybe all starts with the superstable club prime 95 for 24 hours I tried many times and best I could get to 20hrs but time and time again never really got there I gave up before I destroyed my chip getting there.
But never had a problem during real world usage so maybe you do have a 24/7 CPU task that is real world usage maybe that is the better test. 
And make it a habit to look for WHEA errors for the first few weeks at least. :thumb:


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Silicon Lottery said:


> I understand the value the quick RB tests had for benchmarkers, it was very closely tied to what you'd need to run an XTU benchmark. I liked that aspect as well (and trust me it was simpler for us to just let RB run for an hour), but the overwhelming majority of our customers are those looking to use processors a 24/7 system. An hour of Realbench isn't nearly as appealing as a stability guarantee for both the average guy looking to build a PC, and the businesses placing larger orders with us.


I am curious what stress testing you guys do now?


----------



## Silicon Lottery

schoolofmonkey said:


> I am curious what stress testing you guys do now?


Linpack, AVX P95, and non-AVX P95 are the primary stress tests we use along with additional headroom on top to ensure stability.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone in here using an x62? Curious if ill see any difference from a 240 aio, picked up x62 during ebay 20% off sale.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Scotty99 said:


> Anyone in here using an x62? Curious if ill see any difference from a 240 aio, picked up x62 during ebay 20% off sale.


I'm using a x61, but from the reviews there is a difference over a 240mm AIO, nothing to get excited about.
I think the x62 looks good, so I'd use it on that bases, will probably pick one up when the x61 dies.

There's a x72 now, a 360mm version, good going NZXT :thumb:
https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x72


----------



## Falkentyne

Silicon Lottery said:


> Linpack, AVX P95, and non-AVX P95 are the primary stress tests we use along with additional headroom on top to ensure stability.


NON AVX prime95, Realbench and cinebench and check for WHEA errors.
You get none of those, then sit back and enjoy life.


----------



## Scotty99

schoolofmonkey said:


> I'm using a x61, but from the reviews there is a difference over a 240mm AIO, nothing to get excited about.
> I think the x62 looks good, so I'd use it on that bases, will probably pick one up when the x61 dies.
> 
> There's a x72 now, a 360mm version, good going NZXT :thumb:
> https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-x72


Hah ya i wont lie, i like the looks of that pump 

I made a thread on the x72 but nzxt does not make a case i like that it would fit in so i went with s340 elite, 280 fits like perfectly in the front of it. Should be here tomorrow and ill test, also got a kraken g12 and corsair aio for my GPU.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Falkentyne said:


> NON AVX prime95, Realbench and cinebench and check for WHEA errors.
> You get none of those, then sit back and enjoy life.


I usually run 2 versions of Realbench, 2.44 and 2.56, 2.44 doesn't use AVX exclusively like 2.56, I've found in some cases 2.44 is harder to pass.
Though I am guilty of using OCCT Small Data Set to get extreme stability  

So I'm running 5.0Ghz (AVX offset -1) at 1.360v LLC 5, Prime 95/Realbench 2.44 non AVX stable, OCCT Small Data Set stable for the 4.9Ghz AVX clocks.



Scotty99 said:


> Hah ya i wont lie, i like the looks of that pump
> 
> I made a thread on the x72 but nzxt does not make a case i like that it would fit in so i went with s340 elite, 280 fits like perfectly in the front of it. Should be here tomorrow and ill test, also got a kraken g12 and corsair aio for my GPU.


I had the G10/x61 on my ROG GTX780ti Matrix, that card actually had a heatsink on the VRM's, so I didn't have to worry about them, this ROG GTX1080ti Strix doesn't, so I never bothered.

Maybe they are bringing out the x72 in preparation of a case it can actually fit in


----------



## elucid087

Jpmboy said:


> Any statement about a given stressing regime "not being sufficient" is simply BS. Stability is relative. If the system is stable for your use specification, it is stable. What we use for a gaming rig is orders of magnitude less rigorous than what you need to do for critical control systems, or microSec trading. It's all relative. (period).


By this logic then overclocking is never really_* '**truly stable'.*_ Only stock values are.:thinking:

If you go out of your way to find instability issues, you definitely will.


----------



## wingman99

In this video by Gamers nexus and Ft. Der8auer say Blender and Cinebench R15 use similar amount of watts as Prime95.

https://youtu.be/0qYHWAnvXv8?t=1283


----------



## Jpmboy

elucid087 said:


> By this logic then overclocking is never really_* '**truly stable'.*_ Only stock values are.:thinking:
> 
> If you go out of your way to find instability issues, you definitely will.


Nope - stock values are not guaranteed to be stable to all conditions. This is why different MB brands and bioses in the same brand don't all perform the same. what exactly is stock across 4 or 5 vendors? All stability is conditional...
For example... p95 small FFTs only use (actually hammer) a specific substructure of the architecture. Large data set OCCT, p95 mid to large FFTs work different substructures, neither load the DMI or push the PEG/DMI bandwidth (PCIE and other IO busses). Ya really need to run very different stressors which cover more of the system in order to increase the confidence of stability. Bottom line is, mix it up. Repetitive calls to the same instruction set (eg, p95 sm FFT, linpac etc) train the cpu for that use, not for any other really. Training for a cross country run by doing wind sprints is not the ideal. However, using these to bin cpus for, essentially, a Hz per mV curve/line is valid for that purpose (and is how Intel defines the VID stack for each CPU) :thumb:


----------



## mouacyk

wingman99 said:


> In this video by Gamers nexus and Ft. Der8auer say Blender and Cinebench R15 use similar amount of watts as Prime95.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0qYHWAnvXv8?t=1283


20:37 "Vendors avoid fin-based heatsinks, because they think it looks cheap." -- Ain't that the truth.

My current VRM temps on air with just a fan blowing over them and the RAM is as cool (<55C and mostly sits at 40C under normal load) as when I watercooled my Maximus VII Gene:


Spoiler


----------



## elucid087

Jpmboy said:


> Nope - stock values are not guaranteed to be stable to all conditions. This is why different MB brands and bioses in the same brand don't all perform the same. what exactly is stock across 4 or 5 vendors? All stability is conditional...
> For example... p95 small FFTs only use (actually hammer) a specific substructure of the architecture. Large data set OCCT, p95 mid to large FFTs work different substructures, neither load the DMI or push the PEG/DMI bandwidth (PCIE and other IO busses). Ya really need to run very different stressors which cover more of the system in order to increase the confidence of stability. Bottom line is, mix it up. Repetitive calls to the same instruction set (eg, p95 sm FFT, linpac etc) train the cpu for that use, not for any other really. Training for a cross country run by doing wind sprints is not the ideal. However, using these to bin cpus for, essentially, a Hz per mV curve/line is valid for that purpose (and is how Intel defines the VID stack for each CPU) :thumb:



A real shame we can't +rep/like posts on here. I'm fairly new to this hobby so I'm still learning. That being said: the valuable information given here is seemingly endless.


----------



## Jpmboy

elucid087 said:


> A real shame we can't +rep/like posts on here. I'm fairly new to this hobby so I'm still learning. That being said: the valuable information given here is seemingly endless.


Should be back... eventually. http://www.overclock.net/forum/3-ov...s-information/1670345-rep-system-rebuild.html


----------



## HvacGuru

Blah Blah Blah - Avx Clocks as a selling point is a joke. Not drinking the Koolaid. Just my .02$


----------



## encrypted11

SL wants to move to a broader audience, I respect that. 

But do realise that there is an implication by running a flat AVX -2 offset than leaving this to the user; you may not be testing the "lesser AVX loads" and the likes of handbrake transcoding sufficienctly given the per-chip margin on SSE varies. 

Overall, "stability" is still a term relative to usage patterns and varies heavily among individuals. It's up to the individual to decide on the "better pick" and this topic hasn't reached consensus for a long time . It's a healthy discussion that comes up once in awhile.


----------



## feznz

elucid087 said:


> By this logic then overclocking is never really_* '**truly stable'.*_ Only stock values are.:thinking:
> 
> If you go out of your way to find instability issues, you definitely will.


Actually no mainstream consumer CPU is stable.
You can go server for increased sense of stability like Xeon, But in some applications then even Xeon are not considered stable enough.
So I can introduce you to my work CPU for PLC plant applications this unassuming tiny computer is the preferred PLC for running Nuclear power plants as I am led to believe from our service programmer.

https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/program...advanced-controller/s7-400/pages/default.aspx


> Failsafe S7-400F automation systems to ensure functional safety in your plant or system. They satisfy the highest safety requirements
> – even for critical applications – *where a fault can place human life at risk*, have a negative impact on the environment or damage the plant or system.
> These F-systems identify critical states in your plant or system at an early stage, and when required, automatically bring it into a safe state. This reduces the risks for man, the environment and the plant.


there is probably enough gold to make several solid 24k rings out of this PLC 
It has run continually for 6years so far and the only faults have been human programming and installation errors
the siemens has a guaranteed service life of 25-30years depending on your application also guaranteed parts service beyond 2030
anyway that is a truly super stable CPU that doesn't come cheap I not sure of the specs but I believe it is a single core 100Mhz

https://www.ebay.com/p/Siemens-6ES74142XG040AB0-CPU-Module/143697835?iid=312084810141


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> Actually no mainstream consumer CPU is stable.
> You can go server for increased sense of stability like Xeon, But in some applications then even Xeon are not considered stable enough.
> So I can introduce you to my work CPU for PLC plant applications this unassuming tiny computer is the preferred PLC for running Nuclear power plants as I am led to believe from our service programmer.
> 
> https://w3.siemens.com/mcms/program...advanced-controller/s7-400/pages/default.aspx
> 
> 
> there is probably enough gold to make several solid 24k rings out of this PLC
> It has run continually for 6years so far and the only faults have been human programming and installation errors
> the siemens has a guaranteed service life of 25-30years depending on your application also guaranteed parts service beyond 2030
> anyway that is a truly super stable CPU that doesn't come cheap I not sure of the specs but I believe it is a single core 100Mhz
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/p/Siemens-6ES74142XG040AB0-CPU-Module/143697835?iid=312084810141


My PC is truly stable, I have run everything on it for the last year 24/7 without a single crash or BSOD,and no errors.


----------



## feznz

wingman99 said:


> My PC is truly stable, I have run everything on it for the last year 24/7 without a single crash or BSOD,and no errors.


but how do you know if it will be stable in 10 years of continuous use or crash a second after you switched it off if you had left it on. :thinking:
so you have never updated windows without a reboot? hard to believe that will reset the time line of continuous use.
But for sure you are stable enough for home computing.


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> but how do you know if it will be stable in 10 years of continuous use or crash a second after you switched it off if you had left it on. :thinking:
> so you have never updated windows without a reboot? hard to believe that will reset the time line of continuous use.
> But for sure you are stable enough for home computing.


I have rebooted with power outages and updates. It does not mater that my PC is in the home, You could try and run anything on my PCs and not have any trouble unless it's a software Glitch.:thumb:


----------



## feznz

Ok just the levels of stability I am trying to refer to thats why you dont have ECC registered memory or server orientated CPU.
every reboot will clear cache and memory data errors so reset stability back to zero.
but what is stable for one person is not for another person generally I would run a stability program for an hour or two and several types of stress programs
just real world usage is where I like to determine stability as I always turn off my PC every night as sometimes instability will show its ugly head at the strangest of times. 
Especially when sudden high and low load programs are in use ie where voltages can spike or droop suddenly unlike stability programs.

Just I don't like to stress to death a CPU 

real world I game for an hour or two before a rest, some people could game 14hrs straight so they will require a higher level of stability.

other people could stress test for 10min and say I am stable @ 5.2Ghz 1.28v good on you I take about 1.37-1.39v even SL have not got a CPU considered stable at that, most of their CPUs at tested around the 1.42v to determine the maximum CPU speed.
if you got a CPU stable a @ 5.2Ghz with 1.28v then I would love to see what it tops out at with 1.45v


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> Ok just the levels of stability I am trying to refer to thats why you dont have ECC registered memory or server orientated CPU.
> every reboot will clear cache and memory data errors so reset stability back to zero.
> but what is stable for one person is not for another person generally I would run a stability program for an hour or two and several types of stress programs
> just real world usage is where I like to determine stability as I always turn off my PC every night as sometimes instability will show its ugly head at the strangest of times.
> Especially when sudden high and low load programs are in use ie where voltages can spike or droop suddenly unlike stability programs.
> 
> Just I don't like to stress to death a CPU
> 
> real world I game for an hour or two before a rest, some people could game 14hrs straight so they will require a higher level of stability.


My next door neighbor is a computer expert for a security company and they use the same new and old i5 6600k i7 6700k ASUS motherboard components we use and they run for years 24/7, the difference is they use proprietary software not windows. Windows has memory leaks. If there was a error with memory the hard drives on all OEM PCs would be corrupted, that is why Intel did away with ECC on HEDT and mainstream PCs because it's not necessary.

I don't have any stability problems you describable above on my 4 PCs and I don't shut them off. I live in world that my PC hardware runs without any problem with any software like my smart phone and automobile do 24/7.


----------



## feznz

wingman99 said:


> My next door neighbor is a computer expert for a security company and they use the same new and old i5 6600k i7 6700k ASUS motherboard components we use and they run for years 24/7, the difference is they use proprietary software not windows. Windows has memory leaks. If there was a error with memory the hard drives on all OEM PCs would be corrupted, that is why Intel did away with ECC on HEDT and mainstream PCs because it's not necessary.
> 
> I don't have any stability problems you describable above on my 4 PCs and I don't shut them off. I live in world that my PC hardware runs without any problem with any software like my smart phone and automobile do 24/7.


You run your automobile 24/7, never update windows, never get caught out with a flat battery in your smart phone :specool:


----------



## zGunBLADEz

well, my 8700k is stable on p95 29.4 build 7 @ 52X/100.5 FSB with LLC6 and 1.465V which gives me 1.456v actual volts on load thats what i have set in bios.

is also stable at the same volts in anything else other than P95 at LLC4 which gives me 1.375v with the vdroop.

So now i know what he likes on regular 24/7 usage which would be only dropping the LLC to 4 from 6 and leaving everything else the way it is.


----------



## pyra

zGunBLADEz said:


> well, my 8700k is stable on p95 29.4 build 7 @ 52X/100.5 FSB with LLC6 and 1.465V which gives me 1.456v actual volts on load thats what i have set in bios.
> 
> is also stable at the same volts in anything else other than P95 at LLC4 which gives me 1.375v with the vdroop.
> 
> So now i know what he likes on regular 24/7 usage which would be only dropping the LLC to 4 from 6 and leaving everything else the way it is.


1.45 safe? i've seen a bunch of 'safe' voltage numbers thrown around, anything from 1.35 to 1.45?

I only ask because i'm 5.1Ghz stable @ 1.45 vcore with good temps too


----------



## Jpmboy

HvacGuru said:


> Blah Blah Blah - Avx Clocks as a selling point is a joke. Not drinking the Koolaid. Just my .02$


it's no joke that by taking advantage of the offset capability, other OC'ers will have a faster PC.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

pyra said:


> zGunBLADEz said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, my 8700k is stable on p95 29.4 build 7 @ 52X/100.5 FSB with LLC6 and 1.465V which gives me 1.456v actual volts on load thats what i have set in bios.
> 
> is also stable at the same volts in anything else other than P95 at LLC4 which gives me 1.375v with the vdroop.
> 
> So now i know what he likes on regular 24/7 usage which would be only dropping the LLC to 4 from 6 and leaving everything else the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45 safe? i've seen a bunch of 'safe' voltage numbers thrown around, anything from 1.35 to 1.45?
> 
> I only ask because i'm 5.1Ghz stable @ 1.45 vcore with good temps too
Click to expand...

I dont have any problems with temps either on that vcore. If you look theres a bunch of pcs on auto around the globe not configured running that type of voltages from the get go worst yhing they are on stock. Try running p95 with voltage on adaptive and see how far that voltage shoots up


----------



## zGunBLADEz

zGunBLADEz said:


> pyra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zGunBLADEz said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, my 8700k is stable on p95 29.4 build 7 @ 52X/100.5 FSB with LLC6 and 1.465V which gives me 1.456v actual volts on load thats what i have set in bios.
> 
> is also stable at the same volts in anything else other than P95 at LLC4 which gives me 1.375v with the vdroop.
> 
> So now i know what he likes on regular 24/7 usage which would be only dropping the LLC to 4 from 6 and leaving everything else the way it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.45 safe? i've seen a bunch of 'safe' voltage numbers thrown around, anything from 1.35 to 1.45?
> 
> I only ask because i'm 5.1Ghz stable @ 1.45 vcore with good temps too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont have any problems with temps either on that vcore. If you look theres a bunch of pcs on auto around the globe not configured running that type of voltages from the get go worst yhing they are on stock. Try running p95 with voltage on adaptive and see how far that voltage shoots up
Click to expand...

Im not stressing 24/7 for 365 days the cpu at that voltage, regular usage cpu see temps of 40c at most. Most games dont put high loads on the cpu either so the voltage and the low temps are not going to kill it.

The most intensive task on my end would be using handbrake which would add avx to that.

I can lower my llc to 4 on the fly for regular usage starting voltage is 1.465v after going thru the vrms it will vdroop all way down so no biggie.

What you should be worried is the vrms while atress testing it when using that type of voltage instead. Im using a monoblock so that's taken care off.


----------



## alanthecelt

I am so baffled by the figures bouncing around
i'm currently sat at adaptive +0.65 at 5ghz, which does sit around 1.36 to 1.4 in spikes under load
my loop warms to around 32 deg c when its running quiet.. and maybe closer to 40 under load, I am also running a monoblock and delid with copper IHS
Under stress testing will see around 85 for brief periods (on cpu core, not package)
in usual gaming scenarios it appears to sit around the mid 50's
I cannot tell if that's good or bad, when i see people saying 40 degree c? surely that's on air or ambient loop temps?
I mean, we really should talk in cpu delta otherwise it becomes relatively... irrelevant


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> You run your automobile 24/7, never update windows, never get caught out with a flat battery in your smart phone :specool:


Even servers have maintenance. My point is I don't have a hardware error problem running 24/7 with all my equipment, if I did I would get it fixed. I had a problem with my stock sky lake processor freezing once a month and I did a RMA to fix it. I had a problem with my i5 6600k at stock when downloading anything to my desktop it would rearrange all my desktop icons all the time and a processor only replacement fixed that.

I only like 100% hardware stability on all my Pcs no matter what I run 24/7.


----------



## feznz

wingman99 said:


> Even servers have maintenance. My point is I don't have a hardware error problem running 24/7 with all my equipment, if I did I would get it fixed. I had a problem with my stock sky lake processor freezing once a month and I did a RMA to fix it. I had a problem with my i5 6600k at stock when downloading anything to my desktop it would rearrange all my desktop icons all the time and a processor only replacement fixed that.
> 
> I only like 100% hardware stability on all my Pcs no matter what I run 24/7.


then thats ok just trying to point out there is a point any processer will eventually crash just it could take months or years but 100% if a processor crashed once a month from continuous use then I would say it is faulty but the same processer I wouldn't expect it to run an entire year continuously without a crash... well it might but I don't care to prove or disprove as usually the maintenance is a reboot at some point.


Maybe you are confusing what a say from continuous use that is with no reboot at any point as I said before a reboot will clear cache and memory essentially setting time running back to zero even if you are running hardware 24/7

Back on topic of what constitutes as stable enough for general home computing?

Back to WHEA errors the self corrected error you get some times caused by faulty hardware or slightly unstable OC just I have some people say they ok it didn't BSOD it self corrected I am stable.


----------



## SpeedyIV

feznz said:


> but how do you know if it will be stable in 10 years of continuous use or crash a second after you switched it off if you had left it on. :thinking:
> so you have never updated windows without a reboot? hard to believe that will reset the time line of continuous use.
> But for sure you are stable enough for home computing.


I agree with you. For many "mission critical" applications, you will not find a machine running Windows anything. They will use devices like PLCs with ladder logic based programming languages. Program code is stenously peer reviewed then locked down. I work in the Theme Park industry, where they are building ever more complicated and daring ride systems, and putting the general public on them. Type II (Show Control) systems may use Windows based machines for time-line based cue programming, but the Type I (Ride Control & Life Safety) stuff is always done with PLCs. These systems HAVE to work, flawlessly, always, or people can die. As for Windows, how many Windows machines will you find in the cockpit of a fighter jet. Answer - none.


----------



## Scotty99

alanthecelt said:


> I am so baffled by the figures bouncing around
> i'm currently sat at adaptive +0.65 at 5ghz, which does sit around 1.36 to 1.4 in spikes under load
> my loop warms to around 32 deg c when its running quiet.. and maybe closer to 40 under load, I am also running a monoblock and delid with copper IHS
> Under stress testing will see around 85 for brief periods (on cpu core, not package)
> in usual gaming scenarios it appears to sit around the mid 50's
> I cannot tell if that's good or bad, when i see people saying 40 degree c? surely that's on air or ambient loop temps?
> I mean, we really should talk in cpu delta otherwise it becomes relatively... irrelevant


One thing ive noticed with AIO's is the spikey nature in temps. I get far lower average temps with an AIO but if i put my tower cooler back in i would get higher averages and lower maximums. My temps with a mild overclock (1.28v) on a 240 aio during a stresstest are 70c or lower, gaming temps average 45-50c with spikes up to 60. I think when i was running 5.0ghz with 1.4v those temps were 10c higher across the board.

Oh im in a room that is always 72f (22c)


----------



## wingman99

Jpmboy said:


> it's no joke that by taking advantage of the offset capability, other OC'ers will have a faster PC.


Not if your both using the same AVX programs. I have found the OS, Chrome and Some games use AVX.


----------



## GeneO

It was my impression that the AVX offset didn't kick in unless a _*heavy *_AVX load was detected.


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> then thats ok just trying to point out there is a point any processer will eventually crash just it could take months or years but 100% if a processor crashed once a month from continuous use then I would say it is faulty but the same processer I wouldn't expect it to run an entire year continuously without a crash... well it might but I don't care to prove or disprove as usually the maintenance is a reboot at some point.
> 
> 
> Maybe you are confusing what a say from continuous use that is with no reboot at any point as I said before a reboot will clear cache and memory essentially setting time running back to zero even if you are running hardware 24/7
> 
> Back on topic of what constitutes as stable enough for general home computing?
> 
> Back to WHEA errors the self corrected error you get some times caused by faulty hardware or slightly unstable OC just I have some people say they ok it didn't BSOD it self corrected I am stable.


It is the windows and programs that cause errors, not stock reliable hardware. like I said before my neighbor is a computer expert for home and commercial security and they use Intel main stream parts and they don't use windows, it's priority software and the systems are up 24/7 for years. 

If a stock PC has a hardware error it won't just have one, they never end until the faulty component is changed. Just imagine if Intel made billions of PCs that would Error with hardware repetition, they would go out of business. A simplified explanation of a computer from the beginning and now, it is a big calculator with storage and screen, input, output, that is all it does and it has to work constantly and reliably to do that.

This is just one example, when folks overclock with clocks over stock and low Vcore, not all 7 billion transistors in the processor will switch on reliably and some dont switch on time, they are (slower than the others they work with in 64bit adder circuit so then there is a Error in calculation) so the transistors are not consistent like in a stock clock and Vcore. That is why overclocking is different for everyone because folks are running the 7 billion transistors out of safe tolerance and bits and bytes can be miss calculated. Overclocking is like balancing on the edge eventually you will fall off, unless not one of the 7 billion transistors is not on the edge. 

I find folks that have errors with there rig when overclocking only post when they have to reduce the clock speed, then they complain. Also if someone else dose not mind occasional problems from overclocking more power to them, however that is not for me at all, I use all my PCs all the time for everything.


----------



## wingman99

GeneO said:


> It was my impression that the AVX offset didn't kick in unless a _*heavy *_AVX load was detected.


Give AVX offset a try, it kicks in periodically with any AVX instructions even for split seconds from the OS programs running continually in the background.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya after experiencing avx downclocking in destiny 2 i will never again be using an avx offset. Its not in many games today but surely that number will be increasing in the future.


----------



## wingman99

Yes, my main game I play is BF1 and when I had AVX offset set to -2 it was down clocking my processor to 4.6GHz in that game.


----------



## GeneO

wingman99 said:


> Give AVX offset a try, it kicks in periodically with any AVX instructions even for split seconds from the OS programs running continually in the background.


I have. I haven't seen that (at least noticeably).


----------



## GeneO

Scotty99 said:


> Ya after experiencing avx downclocking in destiny 2 i will never again be using an avx offset. Its not in many games today but surely that number will be increasing in the future.


But I don't get what you all are saying. If you are using AVX offset, it is because you are running at a higher clock than is not stable with AVX So either run run the downclock speed stable AVX, or you run at a higher speed downclocked by the AVX offset to where it is stable. Which do you think is better? The latter is the answer. What am I missing?

Of course if you are OK with it not being AVX stable, then just run it at the higher clock with potential AVX instability, for another 2% in speed at 5GHz+ clocks.


----------



## Scotty99

Well the thing is initially i was told no games use avx, turns out that is incorrect. When i first setup my overclock i was cool with a lower avx load given how rarely my pc was going to encounter that, things change i guess.


----------



## GeneO

Scotty99 said:


> Well the thing is initially i was told no games use avx, turns out that is incorrect. When i first setup my overclock i was cool with a lower avx load given how rarely my pc was going to encounter that, things change i guess.


So you run it without the AVX offset with potentially unstable AVX? I don't think it was a trick, I think it was an honest effort to give people a little more headroom in performance - another way to push a little higher.


----------



## Scotty99

Not sure what you mean, i never tuned my overclock so that its unstable with avx loads? Thats now how you are supposed to do it anyways lol.


----------



## GeneO

I meant you apparently used AVX offset for a reason...


----------



## Scotty99

GeneO said:


> I meant you apparently used AVX offset for a reason...


Ya i was under the impression that no games used it lol. I was ok with lower clocks in a random benchmark or something that would heat up my cpu unrealistically, but now that games are using it im doing away with the offset.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Scotty99 said:


> Ya i was under the impression that no games used it lol. I was ok with lower clocks in a random benchmark or something that would heat up my cpu unrealistically, but now that games are using it im doing away with the offset.


What clocks are you running now?
From what I remember you have a similar clocking chip as me, [email protected] OCCT Small data set stable.


----------



## Scotty99

schoolofmonkey said:


> What clocks are you running now?
> From what I remember you have a similar clocking chip as me, [email protected] OCCT Small data set stable.


Ya 4.8 1.275. (mine needs 1.345 for 4.9, 1.395 for 5.0)

I think these are average cpu's honestly, but i wont start up that stability discussion again lol.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Scotty99 said:


> Ya 4.8 1.275. (mine needs 1.345 for 4.9, 1.395 for 5.0)
> 
> I think these are average cpu's honestly, but i wont start up that stability discussion again lol.


Yeah well we all have our stability testing.
I ended up just using 5Ghz with a AVX offset of -1 at the same voltage as my 4.9Ghz overclock.
Don't really care if it drops down sometimes to 4.9Ghz, it would of been running at 4.9Ghz anyway..


----------



## wingman99

wingman99 said:


> Give AVX offset a try, it kicks in periodically with any AVX instructions even for split seconds from the OS programs running continually in the background.





GeneO said:


> I have. I haven't seen that (at least noticeably).


Here is a Screenshot of AVX offset -2 down clocking with windows OS only.


----------



## boostedxfg2

So, if you have AVX offset off, and your cpu encounters it, does it just get hotter than normal, or actually crashes. I'm under the impression it just heats up more, which can be countered depending on your setup instead of using an offset. Even with a proper delid, it still gets too hot at 5+ghz running AVX with no offset? Any examples of temps with no offset?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

boostedxfg2 said:


> So, if you have AVX offset off, and your cpu encounters it, does it just get hotter than normal, or actually crashes. I'm under the impression it just heats up more, which can be countered depending on your setup instead of using an offset. Even with a proper delid, it still gets too hot at 5+ghz running AVX with no offset? Any examples of temps with no offset?


I notice no change in temps running straight 4.9Ghz compares to 5Ghz with a AVX offset with the same voltages.
It's all the same, max of 63c, a little warmer today because my stupid AIR CON died last night


----------



## Scotty99

I think he means how much hotter does avx make your CPU than a regular high load, its quite a lot. Aida pushed my cpu to 90c at 5.0 with 1.395v with no avx offset, i didnt witness throttling but it was dam close lol. But again for me its simply a matter of not wanting my CPU clocking down in games i play, my decision for 4.8 is just wanting the chip to last a good while, nothing to do with avx specifically.


----------



## GeneO

schoolofmonkey said:


> Yeah well we all have our stability testing.
> I ended up just using 5Ghz with a AVX offset of -1 at the same voltage as my 4.9Ghz overclock.
> Don't really care if it drops down sometimes to 4.9Ghz, it would of been running at 4.9Ghz anyway..


My 5GHz OC is at -1 AVX too, but I need a higher core voltage to be non-AVX stable (1.396v), though I am still playing with it. My 24x7 is 4.9 GHz, no AVX offset, 1.344v with stable AVX tested. Guess we are some average Joes.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

GeneO said:


> My 5GHz OC is at -1 AVX too, but I need a higher core voltage to be non-AVX stable (1.396v), though I am still playing with it. My 24x7 is 4.9 GHz, no AVX offset, 1.344v with stable AVX tested. Guess we are some average Joes.


Sounds exactly like mine for AVX, I can get away with 5Ghz at the same voltages which passed Realbench 2.44 and non AVX Prime95 29.3.
To be AVX stable at 5Ghz I need about 1.42v to pass OCCT Small Data Set, but will pass Large data set at 1.396v...


----------



## feznz

I will repost this here sorry guys it is a 8600k I like to talk about PCs and the traffic here has really dwindled so I do look for the more active threads 

Just had to check properly with this AVX "bug" so I am happy with the results not really some dips here and there but nothing to worry about I am looking no further into it. I should really delid but in real world usage.... temps are fine.
ran prime 95 ver 26.6 it is a non AVX.

maybe I should say I am stable @ 5Ghz and sometimes when the situation is right I get a bonus 5.2Ghz


----------



## toncij

One interesting thing: with an AVX offset, Cinebench R15 does fluctuate for the offset, although I was under impression it doesn't use SIMD. Anyway, R15 results fluctuate wildly if it's not 0.


----------



## Sancus

Out of curiosity, I tested Overwatch with a couple of AVX offsets.









Just so we're clear, *with no AVX offset the graph is a flat line at 5ghz*. Not pictured because there's no reason to.

There's probably better software out there for doing this, but it's what I had. What I noticed is that not all cores downclock at the same time, and they don't necessarily downclock for a full second either, so that's why you get the various dips of different amounts, as the resolution of the graph is 1 second. On average, for Overwatch at least, the typical downclock is no more than 50% of the AVX offset over 1 second and as you can see, it's also often at full speed. So at 5ghz with -2 offset, your average speed is somewhere between 4.9-4.99ghz.

If you refuse to run avx offset you're really just shooting yourself in the foot as far as I can tell. Here are your choices:

1) Run 0.1-0.2ghz lower with no avx offset to achieve stability. This is obviously just worse.... avx offset never causes a permanent downclock unless you are exclusively running AVX instructions, which games do not do.

2) Turn off avx offset. Massively increase voltage to compensate. If you have the cooling and don't mind higher voltages, this is a reasonable option. If your OC is low (<=5ghz) then you should be able to do this without much problem, but it's a lot harder at 5.2 or 5.3ghz.

AVX offset is really just a fractional tradeoff of speed for stability and power consumption. It makes sense to use it for extreme overclocks unless you are comfortable with extreme voltages, because otherwise you cannot achieve stability anyway. For low to moderate overclocks, achieving stability isn't difficult anyway so you don't need AVX offsets.


----------



## GeneO

Sancus said:


> Out of curiosity, I tested Overwatch with a couple of AVX offsets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just so we're clear, *with no AVX offset the graph is a flat line at 5ghz*. Not pictured because there's no reason to.
> 
> There's probably better software out there for doing this, but it's what I had. What I noticed is that not all cores downclock at the same time, and they don't necessarily downclock for a full second either, so that's why you get the various dips of different amounts, as the resolution of the graph is 1 second. On average, for Overwatch at least, the typical downclock is no more than 50% of the AVX offset over 1 second and as you can see, it's also often at full speed. So at 5ghz with -2 offset, your average speed is somewhere between 4.9-4.99ghz.
> 
> If you refuse to run avx offset you're really just shooting yourself in the foot as far as I can tell. Here are your choices:
> 
> 1) Run 0.1-0.2ghz lower with no avx offset to achieve stability. This is obviously just worse.... avx offset never causes a permanent downclock unless you are exclusively running AVX instructions, which games do not do.
> 
> 2) Turn off avx offset. Massively increase voltage to compensate. If you have the cooling and don't mind higher voltages, this is a reasonable option. If your OC is low (<=5ghz) then you should be able to do this without much problem, but it's a lot harder at 5.2 or 5.3ghz.
> 
> AVX offset is really just a fractional tradeoff of speed for stability and power consumption. It makes sense to use it for extreme overclocks unless you are comfortable with extreme voltages, because otherwise you cannot achieve stability anyway. For low to moderate overclocks, achieving stability isn't difficult anyway so you don't need AVX offsets.


All of the cores must downclock at the same time. Intel processor cores always run at the same frequency. Some may not be running of course, but the ones that are are running at the same frequency.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Scotty99 said:


> I think he means how much hotter does avx make your CPU than a regular high load, its quite a lot. Aida pushed my cpu to 90c at 5.0 with 1.395v with no avx offset, i didnt witness throttling but it was dam close lol. But again for me its simply a matter of not wanting my CPU clocking down in games i play, my decision for 4.8 is just wanting the chip to last a good while, nothing to do with avx specifically.


Yea that is what I was getting at. Quite a difference it seems. If you mainly game, I don't see anything wrong with 4.8, it's still high in general, and games rely on GPU more than anything regardless anyway lol so I wouldn't think it makes it any difference if you are at 4.8 or 5. For most games anyway. 

I'm excited to begin my OC, I'm waiting for my delid kit to arrive. I hope to join in on posting results and stuff. I figured if I use my freezer as a PC case, I can hit 6.0Ghz :specool:


----------



## MikeJeffries

Hey Guys! I recently upgraded my CPU Case from a Full to Mid-Tower Corsair 570x case, so I decided to change the motherboard and CPU from a 7700k with a gigabyte z270xp-sli to an 8700k with the Asus Rog Maximus X. I'm fairly new to manual overclocking but I have pretty decent knowledge of what I'm doing. I did have a few questions...

I didn't Delid the CPU so according to Der8auer's Youtube video, and the way he did the manual OC, I only got to 4.8ghz. I lowered Voltage to 1.31 and it's stable. I think I can go even lower, but I stopped testing there. Prime95 got temps to 70-75 C at 4.8ghz 1.31V. I tried at 1.35 and even 1.4V at 4.9ghz and it got a bit unstable and temps went into the mid to high 80's. So to be safe I left it at 1.31 and 4.8ghz...

Now with the AVX offset, is it safe to leave it disabled? I'm running IL-2 Sturmovik and for VR settings, they're saying that it's best to disable AVX and to also lower Load Line Calibration to 1 or 2. I currently have LLC at 6.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

So what im reading here is the following.
Do not use avx offset compensate for a lower multi AVX stable than using an offset of 1-2 that requires less voltage. Like way less voltage. Why dont use the feature ? I think is neat. 

You wasting 200-300mhz on a non avx scenario with less volts


----------



## boostedxfg2

Guys where's the best place to order the thermal grizzly conductonaut?? I'm confused cus I see a price of $16 in some places and then $60 at others. For the same thing it seems


----------



## weyburn

any suggestions on a motherboard?

im looking at getting this one:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075RJHLBC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

from my understanding it's got one of the bext VRM's on z370 boards, real 6 phase + 2 phase soc.


----------



## boostedxfg2

weyburn said:


> any suggestions on a motherboard?
> 
> im looking at getting this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075RJHLBC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


If you're gonna OC I'd say go with the maximus x hero unless it's out of your budget. The STRIX is also good though


----------



## weyburn

boostedxfg2 said:


> If you're gonna OC I'd say go with the maximus x hero unless it's out of your budget. The STRIX is also good though




is the overclocking ability that much better?

the ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-H GAMING from what i've seen has real 6 phase and 2 soc phases, for $150, would spending $100 more have any benefits? i dont' plan on delidding my 8700k yet, and i'm pretty sure heat will cause problems before i even overclock up there


----------



## GeneO

boostedxfg2 said:


> Guys where's the best place to order the thermal grizzly conductonaut?? I'm confused cus I see a price of $16 in some places and then $60 at others. For the same thing it seems


Try amazon. Price differences probably reflect the amount of TIM in the package.


----------



## weyburn

sorry geno had to block you, can't handle your flashing avatar


----------



## encrypted11

weyburn said:


> is the overclocking ability that much better?
> 
> the ASUS ROG STRIX Z370-H GAMING from what i've seen has real 6 phase and 2 soc phases, for $150, would spending $100 more have any benefits? i dont' plan on delidding my 8700k yet, and i'm pretty sure heat will cause problems before i even overclock up there


Hi, that's a doubled 3+1 phase with low quality VRMs. The hardware isn't capable of running LLC, as confirmed by [email protected] and Elmor (ROG R&D). True ROG boards are a far cry from true strix boards in quality. The strix's were carrying the "Pro Gaming" nomenclature previously.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ion)-not-working-Bios-fix-required-ASAP/page9

This VRM guide coauthored by AlphaC/Broda (Hardwareluxx.de) are good references.

http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/1638955-z370-z390-vrm-discussion-thread.html


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> Hi, that's a doubled 3+1 phase with low quality VRMs. The hardware isn't capable of running LLC, as confirmed by [email protected] and Elmor (ROG R&D). True ROG boards are a far cry from true strix boards in quality. The strix's were carrying the "Pro Gaming" nomenclature previously.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...ion)-not-working-Bios-fix-required-ASAP/page9
> 
> This VRM guide coauthored by AlphaC/Broda (Hardwareluxx.de) are good references.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-intel-motherboards/1638955-z370-z390-vrm-discussion-thread.html



yeah i was looking at that vrm guide, i linked the wrong strix board, thanks for gettin gme back to that. i meant to link the I board, not the H board

https://www.amazon.com/Z370-I-mini-...35867&sr=1-1&keywords=ROG+Strix+Z370-I+Gaming

ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming	ASP1400BT (6+2)	
6
-
4C86N
= VCC	
2
-
4C86N

what would you suggest for best VRM? 

the only other VRM with 6 phases is the MSI Z370 Godlike Gaming, which i dont' really want to buy from MSI.


EDIT:

I just realized the I version is a mini-ITX... why would tehy put a better VRM on a mini-ITX??


----------



## encrypted11

weyburn said:


> yeah i was looking at that vrm guide, i linked the wrong strix board, thanks for gettin gme back to that. i meant to link the I board, not the H board
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Z370-I-mini-...35867&sr=1-1&keywords=ROG+Strix+Z370-I+Gaming
> 
> ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming	ASP1400BT (6+2)
> 6
> -
> 4C86N
> = VCC
> 2
> -
> 4C86N
> 
> what would you suggest for best VRM?
> 
> the only other VRM with 6 phases is the MSI Z370 Godlike Gaming, which i dont' really want to buy from MSI.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just realized the I version is a mini-ITX... why would tehy put a better VRM on a mini-ITX??


Drop a comment on the vrm thread, AlphaC will be able to provide you suggestions in good detail. Let him know if you're brand agnostic or there's a manufacturer you'd like to avoid. :specool:


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> Drop a comment on the vrm thread, AlphaC will be able to provide you suggestions in good detail. Let him know if you're brand agnostic or there's a manufacturer you'd like to avoid. :specool:



lol thanks for the tip ;p


----------



## Falkentyne

boostedxfg2 said:


> Guys where's the best place to order the thermal grizzly conductonaut?? I'm confused cus I see a price of $16 in some places and then $60 at others. For the same thing it seems


Don't even bother.
Pay the same price and buy this:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Galinstan-...372053?hash=item4b38602455:g:488AAOSwzBJaf3aT

You'll get it in less than 2 weeks.
The only hard part is, you will need to get a syringe. you may be able to get one free from the local pharmacy. But that's still not the hard part. 
The even harder part is, you will need to find a cap that will fit the syringe. Something like soft flexible plastic caps from old Arctic Ceramique tubes will work great, but many newer ABS Caps may not fit properly. So you will have to work on that.

You *CAN* use an existing Conductonaut tube, if you have one that is already used up, and put this in there (no harm will come from mixing residue from both pastes).

Pro tip:

First fill the syringe up with the Galinstan, with the CAP cover on the tip (important).

Then after it's filled up, put the plunger in just enough to get past the "stop" which secures the plunger in the tube. Do NOT depress it past the stop !!!
Then, flip the syringe UPSIDE DOWN, and REMOVE THE CAP! This is important because air will need an escape for the next part.

Now, press the plunger down until the liquid metal fills up the bottom area (by the end of the tube). Having the syringe upside down will prevent any from escaping from the tip, as long as you go nice and slowly. The tip cover being removed will prevent air pressure from causing problems and prevent any LM from squirting all over the place. Once you have the plunger fully inserted so that there is no longer any air at the very bottom of the tube, then put the cap on and you're done 

Very easy to do.

You need to do the same methods if you were trying to fill up the original Conductonaut syringe as well.

This is worth.
$30 dollars (22+shipping) for 30 GRAMS of Liquid metal.

What would you rather buy?
5 grams of conductonaut for $40? 1 gram for $15? or 30 grams of Galinstan for $30?


----------



## weyburn

how risky is it to delid your cpu?


----------



## Falkentyne

boostedxfg2 said:


> Guys where's the best place to order the thermal grizzly conductonaut?? I'm confused cus I see a price of $16 in some places and then $60 at others. For the same thing it seems





GeneO said:


> Try amazon. Price differences probably reflect the amount of TIM in the package.


Already wasted $60 on conductonaut. Even though I have some left, I got this for MUCH cheaper. Definitely worth the wait, although you'll have to syringe prep it yourself (hint: go to a pharmacy and ask for one, then find a tip cover that will fit):

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Galinstan-...372053?hash=item4b38602455:g:488AAOSwzBJaf3aT


----------



## Jpmboy

Falkentyne said:


> Already wasted $60 on conductonaut. Even though I have some left, I got this for MUCH cheaper. Definitely worth the wait, although you'll have to syringe prep it yourself (hint: go to a pharmacy and ask for one, then find a tip cover that will fit):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Galinstan-...372053?hash=item4b38602455:g:488AAOSwzBJaf3aT


Damn Bro - I just ordered the 20g vial. WHERE IS THE REP BUTTON!


__________________________________________________________________________

Regarding the AVX discussion... just look at it this way. Do what ever tests you do to establish your AVX-stable clocks, then when you are done with that, simply increase the multiplier 1 or 2 notches, set the AVX offset to 1 or 2, and test non-AVX (don't change the voltage). Benefit.
Lol- some folks just need to see it from this side: You get to increase core clocks when you use AVX.


----------



## boostedxfg2

weyburn said:


> yeah i was looking at that vrm guide, i linked the wrong strix board, thanks for gettin gme back to that. i meant to link the I board, not the H board
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Z370-I-mini-...35867&sr=1-1&keywords=ROG+Strix+Z370-I+Gaming
> 
> ROG Strix Z370-I Gaming	ASP1400BT (6+2)
> 6
> -
> 4C86N
> = VCC
> 2
> -
> 4C86N
> 
> what would you suggest for best VRM?
> 
> the only other VRM with 6 phases is the MSI Z370 Godlike Gaming, which i dont' really want to buy from MSI.
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I just realized the I version is a mini-ITX... why would tehy put a better VRM on a mini-ITX??


I'm no expert by any means, but I researched a bit before I bought my ROG Maximus x and I gathered that it's an 8 phase VRM design as well as better quality VRM's than the STRIX. Like I said I'm no expert but I got the Maximus for the better quality VRM's just for reliability, I also like the look of it.



Falkentyne said:


> Don't even bother.
> Pay the same price and buy this:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Galinstan-...372053?hash=item4b38602455:g:488AAOSwzBJaf3aT
> 
> You'll get it in less than 2 weeks.
> The only hard part is, you will need to get a syringe. you may be able to get one free from the local pharmacy. But that's still not the hard part.
> The even harder part is, you will need to find a cap that will fit the syringe. Something like soft flexible plastic caps from old Arctic Ceramique tubes will work great, but many newer ABS Caps may not fit properly. So you will have to work on that.
> 
> You *CAN* use an existing Conductonaut tube, if you have one that is already used up, and put this in there (no harm will come from mixing residue from both pastes).
> 
> Pro tip:
> 
> First fill the syringe up with the Galinstan, with the CAP cover on the tip (important).
> 
> Then after it's filled up, put the plunger in just enough to get past the "stop" which secures the plunger in the tube. Do NOT depress it past the stop !!!
> Then, flip the syringe UPSIDE DOWN, and REMOVE THE CAP! This is important because air will need an escape for the next part.
> 
> Now, press the plunger down until the liquid metal fills up the bottom area (by the end of the tube). Having the syringe upside down will prevent any from escaping from the tip, as long as you go nice and slowly. The tip cover being removed will prevent air pressure from causing problems and prevent any LM from squirting all over the place. Once you have the plunger fully inserted so that there is no longer any air at the very bottom of the tube, then put the cap on and you're done
> 
> Very easy to do.
> 
> You need to do the same methods if you were trying to fill up the original Conductonaut syringe as well.
> 
> This is worth.
> $30 dollars (22+shipping) for 30 GRAMS of Liquid metal.
> 
> What would you rather buy?
> 5 grams of conductonaut for $40? 1 gram for $15? or 30 grams of Galinstan for $30?


Hmm that is interesting for sure. Never heard of doing that, but I'll look into it. Thanks for the tip!



weyburn said:


> how risky is it to delid your cpu?


Well, I've never done it before, and I'm pretty confident. I'm using a delid tool for that reason, to do it right and not mess things up. With a tool, eh, I don't think its too risky as long as you have a good idea what you're doing. it's essentially like adding thermal paste for cooler. just gotta delid properly, and be a little more articulate and careful with the liquid metal. 

Of course, if you **** it up, then u just lost a $350 cpu lol


----------



## Falkentyne

I probably wasted like 5 grams of it trying to put it in the syringe without realizing i had to remove the syringe cap tip (i used a tip from a 15 year old Ceramique tube  to prevent air pressure from causing a squirt. So I figured going all in for the full 30 was worth it. Still impressed with the cost per gram.

Someone on NBR said that this stuff is exactly what the coollaboratory guys purchase in bulk then resell it in tiny tubes for a huge profit. Can't confirm that for sure. But you can "Make" your own Galinstan also (and a lot more of it) although the cost is higher up front: (since you have to buy the blowtorch and crucible)

https://www.reddit.com/r/watercooli...yd_liquid_metal_thermal_paste_and_so_can_you/
https://imgur.com/a/T6JlP

I'm sure some DIY'ers will rock this and maybe find a way to make a profit somehow.


----------



## feznz

boostedxfg2 said:


> Yea that is what I was getting at. Quite a difference it seems. If you mainly game, I don't see anything wrong with 4.8, it's still high in general, and games rely on GPU more than anything regardless anyway lol so I wouldn't think it makes it any difference if you are at 4.8 or 5. For most games anyway.
> 
> I'm excited to begin my OC, I'm waiting for my delid kit to arrive. I hope to join in on posting results and stuff. I figured if I use my freezer as a PC case, I can hit 6.0Ghz :specool:



so true TBH I can't really tell the difference between 4.6Ghz and 5.2Ghz while gaming But benchmarks yes I did see an increase in score.
I did feel something grow when I hit 5.2Ghz


----------



## boostedxfg2

feznz said:


> I did feel something grow when I hit 5.2Ghz


I suppose that makes it all worth it haha


----------



## Sancus

GeneO said:


> All of the cores must downclock at the same time. Intel processor cores always run at the same frequency. Some may not be running of course, but the ones that are are running at the same frequency.


*shrug* Both CPU-Z and Argus Monitor showed cores at different clocks. Maybe they're wrong. Make of that what you will.


----------



## weyburn

feznz said:


> so true TBH I can't really tell the difference between 4.6Ghz and 5.2Ghz while gaming But benchmarks yes I did see an increase in score.
> I did feel something grow when I hit 5.2Ghz


most games you won't see a difference cuz its limited by your GPU. but having that number makes it all worth it, sometimes


----------



## wingman99

MikeJeffries said:


> Hey Guys! I recently upgraded my CPU Case from a Full to Mid-Tower Corsair 570x case, so I decided to change the motherboard and CPU from a 7700k with a gigabyte z270xp-sli to an 8700k with the Asus Rog Maximus X. I'm fairly new to manual overclocking but I have pretty decent knowledge of what I'm doing. I did have a few questions...
> 
> I didn't Delid the CPU so according to Der8auer's Youtube video, and the way he did the manual OC, I only got to 4.8ghz. I lowered Voltage to 1.31 and it's stable. I think I can go even lower, but I stopped testing there. Prime95 got temps to 70-75 C at 4.8ghz 1.31V. I tried at 1.35 and even 1.4V at 4.9ghz and it got a bit unstable and temps went into the mid to high 80's. So to be safe I left it at 1.31 and 4.8ghz...
> 
> Now with the AVX offset, is it safe to leave it disabled? I'm running IL-2 Sturmovik and for VR settings, they're saying that it's best to disable AVX and to also lower Load Line Calibration to 1 or 2. I currently have LLC at 6.
> 
> Any suggestions guys?


You can do what you want to with AVX offset also overclocking. However with stability stress testing I try to keep the temps under 95c


----------



## wingman99

weyburn said:


> any suggestions on a motherboard?
> 
> im looking at getting this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075RJHLBC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> 
> from my understanding it's got one of the bext VRM's on z370 boards, real 6 phase + 2 phase soc.


For the board you picked it will be fine overclocking for gaming. However if your going to run something like blender 24/7 a better board should last longer than 3 years.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Falkentyne said:


> Already wasted $60 on conductonaut. Even though I have some left, I got this for MUCH cheaper. Definitely worth the wait, although you'll have to syringe prep it yourself (hint: go to a pharmacy and ask for one, then find a tip cover that will fit):
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Galinstan-...372053?hash=item4b38602455:g:488AAOSwzBJaf3aT





Jpmboy said:


> Damn Bro - I just ordered the 20g vial. WHERE IS THE REP BUTTON!
> 
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Regarding the AVX discussion... just look at it this way. Do what ever tests you do to establish your AVX-stable clocks, then when you are done with that, simply increase the multiplier 1 or 2 notches, set the AVX offset to 1 or 2, and test non-AVX (don't change the voltage). Benefit.
> Lol- some folks just need to see it from this side: You get to increase core clocks when you use AVX.


I paid nearly the same price as the 20g for a 1g tube, I know where to order from now on.
The new Micro tip TG include is good though, stopped the massive squirting like the other tip.


----------



## weyburn

wingman99 said:


> weyburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> any suggestions on a motherboard?
> 
> im looking at getting this one:
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B075RJHLBC/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> 
> from my understanding it's got one of the bext VRM's on z370 boards, real 6 phase + 2 phase soc.
> 
> 
> 
> For the board you picked it will be fine overclocking for gaming. However if your going to run something like blender 24/7 a better board should last longer than 3 years.
Click to expand...

Yeah I won't be running blender 24/7, but if there's anything else in the $150-200 range that'll be better I'd be happy to pick that up instead


----------



## Scotty99

Installed kraken x62 just now and temps seem a few degrees lower than the deepcool 240ex. Not sure fans/pump are working correctly, ran a quick cpu-z stress test and they never moved from 1700/750 rpm but its possible the stock curve is pretty modest, max temps were only 59c.

When i first turned PC on there was a bunch of gurgling lol, flipped pc upside down and it seems to have went away. I dig that hwinfo detects the kraken as well as liquid temp so no need for cam software other than lights


----------



## wingman99

weyburn said:


> Yeah I won't be running blender 24/7, but if there's anything else in the $150-200 range that'll be better I'd be happy to pick that up instead


A lot of folks here like ASRock over ASUS. Here is a pick that will do 24/7 with a lot higher load than blender and it has dual BIOS for flashing power outages also corrupted overclocking. ASRock Z370 Extreme4 http://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z370 Extreme4/index.us.asp The only thing I don't like is it's only a 1 year warranty.

I would also Pick for you the GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming 5 it also has dual BIOS and 3 year warranty. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W070Y2213

Most Z370 motherboards can produce the voltage for overclocking. However the boards I picked can do the load consistently with watts usage of demanding programs above games.


----------



## Scotty99

Guess i lied, seems the x62 is doing an outstanding job: Just a quick 20 minute overwatch test.


Thats a good 6-8c lower than the deepcool 240ex.


----------



## weyburn

wingman99 said:


> A lot of folks here like ASRock over ASUS. Here is a pick that will do 24/7 with a lot higher load than blender and it has dual BIOS for flashing power outages also corrupted overclocking. ASRock Z370 Extreme4 http://www.asrock.com/MB/Intel/Z370 Extreme4/index.us.asp The only thing I don't like is it's only a 1 year warranty.
> 
> I would also Pick for you the GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming 5 it also has dual BIOS and 3 year warranty. https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2W070Y2213
> 
> Most Z370 motherboards can produce the voltage for overclocking. However the boards I picked can do the load consistently with watts usage of demanding programs above games.



thanks a lot, iwas looking at the extrem4, but I think I might go for the gigabyte cuz extended warranty and all.


----------



## Scotty99

That does not sound right, ive never seen a motherboard with less than a 3 year warranty. Unless its listed on asrocks page i would say the newegg listing is a misprint.


----------



## wingman99

Scotty99 said:


> That does not sound right, ive never seen a motherboard with less than a 3 year warranty. Unless its listed on asrocks page i would say the newegg listing is a misprint.


I checked the ASRock site and it is a one year warranty.https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA


----------



## Scotty99

Thats weird, my asrock board for ryzen had a 3 year warranty.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769

I think maybe that 1 year listed on the site you linked is just thru newegg, id assume its 2 years after that thru asrock.


----------



## wingman99

Scotty99 said:


> Thats weird, my asrock board for ryzen had a 3 year warranty.
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813157769
> 
> I think maybe that 1 year listed on the site you linked is just thru newegg, id assume its 2 years after that thru asrock.


ASRock provide 1 year warranty service to Authorized Distributor, users should refer to the retailer or original vender RMA & Refund policy. If experiencing difficulties in warranty service through your dealer or place of purchase, ASRock will attempt to resolve this issue. For the motherboard that out of warranty, there is a service charge depend on the model + shipping for each item. ASRock America will only provide warranty service to ASRock products purchased within North America. https://www.asrock.com/support/index.asp?cat=RMA


----------



## Rowethren

Having some strange WHEA issues. 

So I had my overclock stable at 4.8/1.264 and I could do OCCT small for an hour and Realbench for several hours with no errors but at lower voltage I was getting L0 cache errors. After incrementally increaseing I got rid of the WHEA.

However, I just started playing Minecraft and I am using shader mods. These seem to be causing a WHEA error I never saw before which is internal parity error. I don't really understand why I would get these as the load on the CPU doesn't go above ~50%. Anyone have any idea on the difference between the two WHEA errors and have any advice on how to fix it as increasing voltage even up to 1.3 doesn't stop them. Bearing in mind I was doing OCCT small at 1.264 fine.


----------



## feznz

Rowethren said:


> Having some strange WHEA issues.
> 
> So I had my overclock stable at 4.8/1.264 and I could do OCCT small for an hour and Realbench for several hours with no errors but at lower voltage I was getting L0 cache errors. After incrementally increaseing I got rid of the WHEA.
> 
> However, I just started playing Minecraft and I am using shader mods. These seem to be causing a WHEA error I never saw before which is internal parity error. I don't really understand why I would get these as the load on the CPU doesn't go above ~50%. Anyone have any idea on the difference between the two WHEA errors and have any advice on how to fix it as increasing voltage even up to 1.3 doesn't stop them. Bearing in mind I was doing OCCT small at 1.264 fine.


Microsoft Meltdown and Spectre updates? did you I recall something about updates rolling out this week.
do you get WHEA errors with everything stock?
1.3v try a bit more voltage are you using adaptive or offset mode


----------



## wingman99

Rowethren said:


> Having some strange WHEA issues.
> 
> So I had my overclock stable at 4.8/1.264 and I could do OCCT small for an hour and Realbench for several hours with no errors but at lower voltage I was getting L0 cache errors. After incrementally increaseing I got rid of the WHEA.
> 
> However, I just started playing Minecraft and I am using shader mods. These seem to be causing a WHEA error I never saw before which is internal parity error. I don't really understand why I would get these as the load on the CPU doesn't go above ~50%. Anyone have any idea on the difference between the two WHEA errors and have any advice on how to fix it as increasing voltage even up to 1.3 doesn't stop them. Bearing in mind I was doing OCCT small at 1.264 fine.


Try default settings first, then do you have Windows Hardware Error Architecture when running RealBench v2.56? It's really not about CPU utilization because the transistors run at the same clock speed 1% to 100%. What makes the difference is what parts of the processor is being utilized with software.


----------



## Scotty99

All i can say is 1.28v has gotten rid of all my errors in games, 1.265 is also the voltage i could pass stress tests with. Have you tried mucking with llc levels first? 1.295v punched into voltage field with llc6 gives me 1.28 under load, im running xmp settings with my 3000 ram. Otherwise just trying a tad bit over 1.3v might be your only option to get rid of the errors, im sure you are close.


----------



## Rowethren

Thanks for the suggestions, I will have a fiddle when I get home. I did check last night and didn't see anything about windows updates for those issues. I checked all the patch notes since January.

I am currently using offset mode. It is just a bit frustrating as I can run much more intensive games like BF1 and Assassin's Creed with absolute no issues but Minecraft causes errors.

It is starting to creep closer to the voltage I used for stable 5\1.376 so it is making me tempted to go back to that.

Anyone know what an internal parity error actually is. I tried looking it up and couldn't really find any information.


----------



## wingman99

Rowethren said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, I will have a fiddle when I get home. I did check last night and didn't see anything about windows updates for those issues. I checked all the patch notes since January.
> 
> I am currently using offset mode. It is just a bit frustrating as I can run much more intensive games like BF1 and Assassin's Creed with absolute no issues but Minecraft causes errors.
> 
> It is starting to creep closer to the voltage I used for stable 5\1.376 so it is making me tempted to go back to that.
> 
> Anyone know what an internal parity error actually is. I tried looking it up and couldn't really find any information.


The parity error is a output cross check on data that is not correct for what the binary code should be even or odd. Microprocessor instruction caches include parity protection.

A parity bit, or check bit, is a bit added to a string of binary code to ensure that the total number of 1-bits in the string is even or odd. Parity bits are used as the simplest form of error detecting code. ... If the count of bits with a value of 1 is odd, the count is already odd so the parity bit's value is 0. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parity_bit


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> All i can say is 1.28v has gotten rid of all my errors in games, 1.265 is also the voltage i could pass stress tests with. Have you tried mucking with llc levels first? 1.295v punched into voltage field with llc6 gives me 1.28 under load, im running xmp settings with my 3000 ram. Otherwise just trying a tad bit over 1.3v might be your only option to get rid of the errors, im sure you are close.


Speaking of playing around with LLC settings. I too, find LLC @ 6 to work best. I tried LLC @ 5, and Auto (as suggested by a few people on another board) but I was getting too much undershooting/overshooting for my liking. At level 6 it calms down and brings it more in-line. I guess this is very mobo/CPU dependent though.


----------



## Rowethren

Interesting thanks.

I was doing some research and it seems the meltdown fix is causing parity errors on loads of systems... 

Anyone know if this is a legit tool? 

https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


----------



## feznz

Personally I prefer adaptive mode for voltage just I had loads of problems with offset also as mentioned by elucid087 and Scotty99 I also use LLC level 6 if you have a Asus mobo
I just checked my system it looks like it might be a DIY rather than a windows update with the meltdown Spectre fix update

https://www.pcworld.com/article/3254236/computers/how-to-find-your-motherboards-spectre-cpu-fix.html


----------



## elucid087

feznz said:


> Personally I prefer adaptive mode for voltage just I had loads of problems with offset also as mentioned by elucid087 and Scotty99 I also use LLC level 6 if you have a Asus mobo
> _*I just checked my system it looks like it might be a DIY rather than a windows update with the meltdown Spectre fix update*_
> 
> https://www.pcworld.com/article/3254236/computers/how-to-find-your-motherboards-spectre-cpu-fix.html



What an absolute mess. Wow..


----------



## wingman99

Rowethren said:


> Interesting thanks.
> 
> I was doing some research and it seems the meltdown fix is causing parity errors on loads of systems...
> 
> Anyone know if this is a legit tool?
> 
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm


If you don't have a problem with default settings then I would not concern your self with meltdown.


----------



## Rowethren

I started getting new WHEA errors and it seems loads of people are getting them from the Windows Meltdown update which is why I asked.


----------



## Scotty99

Rowethren said:


> I started getting new WHEA errors and it seems loads of people are getting them from the Windows Meltdown update which is why I asked.


What do you mean by the update tho? Talking bios update or windows? I keep windows updated automatically but asus just released a new bios 2 days ago, if its the bios for sure causing it im gonna wait lol.


----------



## Rowethren

Well I am not at home to test at the moment but the reported problems are with the Windows update which was supplied by Intel. Hasn't been a BIOS update for my Hero X since the beginning of January. Hopefully we get one soon!


----------



## feznz

Rowethren said:


> Interesting thanks.
> 
> I was doing some research and it seems the meltdown fix is causing parity errors on loads of systems...
> 
> Anyone know if this is a legit tool?
> 
> https://www.grc.com/inspectre.htm



looks legit to me and I have no idea been looking into the whole saga I thought I needed a bios update none are listed that would be current for the FIX
but ran the tool and got a all clear this would explain why I was getting lower scores in firestrike and timespy than last year with higher CPU clocks

I did double chech no Whea errors but I don't play minecraft.... maybe I should


----------



## boostedxfg2

Hey all, here's a cool vid if you're bored:


----------



## GeneO

Sancus said:


> *shrug* Both CPU-Z and Argus Monitor showed cores at different clocks. Maybe they're wrong. Make of that what you will.


It is because they cannot be readout simultaneously at the ame instant. So you see different values because they are sampled at close, but different times.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Rowethren said:


> I started getting new WHEA errors and it seems loads of people are getting them from the Windows Meltdown update which is why I asked.


What is WHEA and meltdown? I don't know what this means, still trying to learn things lol.


----------



## GeneO

boostedxfg2 said:


> What is WHEA and meltdown? I don't know what this means, still trying to learn things lol.


I don't think you will get WHEA from the meltdown patch. I know you can with some microcode and the Spectre patch though.


----------



## Jpmboy

WHEA, correctable and uncorrectable are machine check errors (MCE) which result from an internal mis-match of checksums at the end of a procedure call. Usually a vcore or vcore management issue. The system will repeat a proc call may times attempting to match the checksums and at some point this error correctioon loop will bsod if the MCE is uncorrectable. Correctable WHEA lead to inefficiency, poor apparent IPC etc. , uncorrectable... well you know. 


CPUZ is mutex compliant, I'm not sure about argus. either way, the difference may be due to a polling clash or simply different polling intervals.


----------



## wingman99

boostedxfg2 said:


> What is WHEA and meltdown? I don't know what this means, still trying to learn things lol.


Windows Hardware Error Architecture (WHEA) is an operating system hardware error handling mechanism introduced with Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008 as a successor to Machine Check Architecture (MCA) on previous versions of Windows.[1] The architecture consists of several software components that interact with the hardware and firmware of a given platform to handle and notify regarding hardware error conditions.[2] Collectively, these components provide: a generic means of discovering errors, a common error report format for those errors, a way of preserving error records, and an error event model based up on Event Tracing for Windows (ETW).  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Hardware_Error_Architecture

WHEA reports hard hardware error fault from machine-check exception (MCE),when WHEA detects a machine check exception, it displays the error in a Blue Screen of Death or corrected machine check internal parity error. The correctable Parity check use parity to detect transmission errors, and microprocessor instruction caches include parity protection. Because the Instruction cache data is just a copy of main memory, it can be disregarded and re fetched if it is found to be corrupted. So overclocking the processor or memory can produce WHEA error report from hardware error. 

Parity bit https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parity_bit 

Meltdown and Spectre
Vulnerabilities in modern computers can leak passwords and sensitive data.


----------



## Rowethren

Well when I got home I tried disabling the Windows/Intel patches using that utility but I still got an error after a few hours of Minecraft. Maybe they are there to tell me when I have been playing for too long haha... 

Anyway, I have increased my LLC from 5 to 6 so let's see if that help. 

On another note, Intel released a fixed microcode on Wednesday to replace the buggy one that was released earlier this year in 1003 (Hero X) so I am guessing we should get new BIOS imminently with this is. There is a lot of discussion about BIOS updates with the original microcode fix causing WHEA parity errors so the new BIOS "might" help. 

Will have to wait and see.


----------



## feznz

boostedxfg2 said:


> What is WHEA and meltdown? I don't know what this means, still trying to learn things lol.


right click on the windows start icon and on that list is event viewer left click on that and a window with Administrative Events will come up Don't panic when you see all the errors and warnings  99% can be safely ignored but this is where you will find Whea errors which are Critical don't ignore critical events


----------



## wingman99

Rowethren said:


> Well when I got home I tried disabling the Windows/Intel patches using that utility but I still got an error after a few hours of Minecraft. Maybe they are there to tell me when I have been playing for too long haha...
> 
> Anyway, I have increased my LLC from 5 to 6 so let's see if that help.
> 
> On another note, Intel released a fixed microcode on Wednesday to replace the buggy one that was released earlier this year in 1003 (Hero X) so I am guessing we should get new BIOS imminently with this is. There is a lot of discussion about BIOS updates with the original microcode fix causing WHEA parity errors so the new BIOS "might" help.
> 
> Will have to wait and see.


I don't have any WHEA errors with the old spectre meltdown microcode update.:thumb:


----------



## GeneO

Rowethren said:


> Well when I got home I tried disabling the Windows/Intel patches using that utility but I still got an error after a few hours of Minecraft. Maybe they are there to tell me when I have been playing for too long haha...
> 
> Anyway, I have increased my LLC from 5 to 6 so let's see if that help.
> 
> On another note, Intel released a fixed microcode on Wednesday to replace the buggy one that was released earlier this year in 1003 (Hero X) so I am guessing we should get new BIOS imminently with this is. There is a lot of discussion about BIOS updates with the original microcode fix causing WHEA parity errors so the new BIOS "might" help.
> 
> Will have to wait and see.



When I looked at the list of microcode in their release, while it did include some coffee lake 0x84, I did not see one with the 8700k CPU identifier. :sadsmiley


----------



## Spunky

I have delidded my 8700k and applied liquid metal on both CPU die and IHS to the heatsink(Noctua NH D15).

Using Asrock Z370 Extreme 4.

I can get 5GHz AVX at 1.42V stressed with Prime 95 - 29.4. However, the power(340W+) is too much for the cooler I guess. Getting 90C.



The other setting I use is 5Ghz with AVX offset 2 at 1.32V which is way better. Package power is about 280W and temps hardly go above 75C in SmallFFT(Prime 95 - 29.4) test.

CINEBENCH R15 score in both is about 1650MT/220ST


----------



## weyburn

So for this CPU I know you can clock all cores the same, but can you still clock them the old Intel way? First core higher than the others and go down? Would you be able to get a higher first core clock than clock all 6 cores?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

yeah you can go in 
50 1 active
49 2 active
48 3 active
47 4 active
46 5 active
45 6 active

the problem is if your first one is not the best one u doomed lol


----------



## feznz

Marketing is all I can say I didn't read the fine print and first believed that 4.7Ghz was across the whole 6 cores was I FOOLED but neither the less it worked 
and it can be any core that boosts to 4.7 just the other 5 have to be idle.

Also regards to the AVX I was trying to stabilise 5.5Ghz last night and realised the closer you are to in-stability the more the core will fluctuate between AVX and non AVX core clocks almost to an oscillation till I had a BSOD


----------



## zGunBLADEz

feznz said:


> Marketing is all I can say I didn't read the fine print and first believed that 4.7Ghz was across the whole 6 cores was I FOOLED but neither the less it worked
> and it can be any core that boosts to 4.7 just the other 5 have to be idle.
> 
> Also regards to the AVX I was trying to stabilise 5.5Ghz last night and realised the closer you are to in-stability the more the core will fluctuate between AVX and non AVX core clocks almost to an oscillation till I had a BSOD


Yup, and it also heats under gaming a lot... I was playing a little bit of AC Origins and was almost at the same temps as P95 i was like really bro lol its just a game.. 

I have the hottest core as my Temp to display under CPU temp


----------



## feznz

zGunBLADEz said:


> Yup, and it also heats under gaming a lot... I was playing a little bit of AC Origins and was almost at the same temps as P95 i was like really bro lol its just a game..
> 
> I have the hottest core as my Temp to display under CPU temp


Love that game can't wait till the next expansion I know it is very CPU demanding the reason for an upgrade a 3770k @ 5ghx didn't cut it


----------



## zGunBLADEz

feznz said:


> Love that game can't wait till the next expansion I know it is very CPU demanding the reason for an upgrade a 3770k @ 5ghx didn't cut it


expansion got out already thats what i was playing XD
He also runs fine on my 1800x


----------



## Scotty99

That was my intention originally, as high of single core speed i could muster. Turns out even games that only make real use of one core still load the CPU on all cores. WoW for example clearly only makes actual use of core 3 in task manager, but it will only clock to my all core speeds. Im not even sure what a high single core speed is good for if a 14 year old game doesnt take advantage of that part of turbo boost. Sure its a 4.7ghz cpu out of the box, but how many programs are going to take advantage of that?


----------



## weyburn

I'm essentially buying the 8700k just for csgo, which favors intels chips greatly cuz of it's single core performance.

I'm gonna be coming from a 1600x that when overclocked to it's Max doesn't go above 55c when gaming. Probably a month or two after I get my CPU I'm gonna delid it to drop temps and get a better overclock. Just really stupid that you have to do that with such a expensive chip. Really wish they had some common sense like amd.


----------



## Scotty99

Ya i was super happy with my ryzen chip.....til i got a 165hz monitor lol. You really do need a fast cpu for those old titles if you want high FPS, its funny how that works.


----------



## elucid087

weyburn said:


> I'm essentially buying the 8700k just for csgo, which favors intels chips greatly cuz of it's single core performance.
> 
> I'm gonna be coming from a 1600x that when overclocked to it's Max doesn't go above 55c when gaming. Probably a month or two after I get my CPU I'm gonna delid it to drop temps and get a better overclock. Just really stupid that you have to do that with such a expensive chip. Really wish they had some common sense like amd.


You're better off saving money and just getting an i5 if csgo is your main priority. Getting the i7 makes zero sense in your case.


----------



## Scotty99

Thing is the 8600k is only 80-90 bucks cheaper than the 8700k usually, worthwhile investment for that hyperthreading which is starting to be used in more and more titles.

The price gap between the 8600k and 8700k is the lowest in memory between unlocked k sku chips. I remember back when i got my 2500k there was a 160 dollar difference to the 2600k.


----------



## elucid087

And csgo isn't one of them... 

Regarding the price - it depends where you're located obviously. That's something people always fail to take into account. It's a $150 difference here in Canada.


----------



## Scotty99

Well ok lol. But if he is literally only playing one game on that PC you would be better off buying a 7350k for 125 bucks, most people play more than one game.

Also you cant compare USD to CAD when talking about these CPU prices without also listing how much price difference there was between unlocked i5 and i7 of previous gen, im sure it was closer to 200 CAD.


----------



## wingman99

Scotty99 said:


> Thing is the 8600k is only 80-90 bucks cheaper than the 8700k usually, worthwhile investment for that hyperthreading which is starting to be used in more and more titles.
> 
> The price gap between the 8600k and 8700k is the lowest in memory between unlocked k sku chips. I remember back when i got my 2500k there was a 160 dollar difference to the 2600k.


I don't think of technology as a investment that is why i'm getting the i5 8600k, there are not games that take advantage of the i7 8700k at 1440p and you need GTX 1080ti running at 1080p to take advantage a little over the i5 8600k. So with the saving I can just about upgrade next year to the i5 8 core main stream.


----------



## Scotty99

Well i am only going by experience here, had i spent the extra money back in 2011 i likely would still have the 2600k rig and not this 8700k lol. The 2500k at launch played every title on the market the same as the 2600k, there are titles today that scale almost linearly with thread count and the 2600k mops the floor with its little brother in 2018.

I just think for 80-90 bucks its the best money you can spend on your PC personally, but to each their own


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> Well ok lol. But if he is literally only playing one game on that PC you would be better off buying a 7350k for 125 bucks, most people play more than one game.
> 
> Also you cant compare USD to CAD when talking about these CPU prices without also listing how much price difference there was between unlocked i5 and i7 of previous gen, *im sure it was closer to 200 CAD.*


Christ...You're wrong yet again, bucko. It was roughly the same given the exchange rate.

Moreover, people should never be buying hardware for "future-proofing" or "investing" as you stated. Take that word out of your vocabulary. People should be purchasing hardware for *what they need at the present moment.* Spending more for the sake of spending more is just stupid. It's unnecessary.


----------



## EvilPieMoo

Finally seem to have had some luck in the Silicon lottery. 

8700K @ 5Ghz 1.21v delidded with conductonaut currently stress testing in P95 for 3+ hours.


----------



## Scotty99

elucid087 said:


> Christ...You're wrong yet again, bucko. It was roughly the same given the exchange rate.
> 
> Moreover, people should never be buying hardware for "future-proofing" or "investing" as you stated. Takes those words out of your vocabulary. People should be purchasing hardware for *what they need at the present moment.* Spending more for the sake of spending more is just stupid. It's unnecessary.


Agree to disagree man, no need to get all worked up lol.

I made the mistake of saving a few bucks on my build in 2011 by cheaping out with the i5, i feel the 8600k is a bad product in 2018 especially when AMD makes CPU's with double the thread counts for less money. The more people that have 6c12t chips in their PC's=the more game devs are going to code their titles to take advantage of them.


----------



## wingman99

Scotty99 said:


> Agree to disagree man, no need to get all worked up lol.
> 
> I made the mistake of saving a few bucks on my build in 2011 by cheaping out with the i5, i feel the 8600k is a bad product in 2018 especially when AMD makes CPU's with double the thread counts for less money. The more people that have 6c12t chips in their PC's=the more game devs are going to code their titles to take advantage of them.


My i5 7600k still does great for main stream gaming with a GTX 1070. Don't hold your breath on software companies moving to 12 threads being necessary in the next 3 years. Steam survey shows 4 cores is 72%, 2 cores is 24%, 6 cores is 1.63% LINK: http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey/:thumb:


----------



## Scotty99

That's wonderful wingman, but you do realize were still in 2018 right lol? The thread wars just started last year, its gonna take a few more to show what im talking about here. Just a few years ago a dual core was "good enough" for games, now there are a ton of games that literally wont even launch on a dual core.

Its a matter of 80 bucks to tack years onto your PC's useful life. You cant even go from a 256gb ssd to a 512 for that money, in my eyes 8700k is a no brainer if you are looking at K sku chips.


----------



## ViTosS

wingman99 said:


> I don't think of technology as a investment that is why i'm getting the i5 8600k, there are not games that take advantage of the i7 8700k at 1440p and you need GTX 1080ti running at 1080p to take advantage a little over the i5 8600k. So with the saving I can just about upgrade next year to the i5 8 core main stream.


If you play AC Origins or BF1 64p MP you will see the 8700k going ahead of the 8600k, even in 1440p (considering one GTX 1080Ti).


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> Agree to disagree man, no need to get all worked up lol.
> 
> I made the mistake of saving a few bucks on my build in 2011 by cheaping out with the i5, i feel the 8600k is a bad product in 2018 especially _*when AMD makes CPU's with double the thread counts for less money. *_The more people that have 6c12t chips in their PC's=the more game devs are going to code their titles to take advantage of them.



Getting worked up? Hardly... And what you feel isn't a fact. Do I really have to quote Ben Shapiro here? 

I'm not going to beat this dead horse any longer so there's just one more thing I'll add: IPC/Architecture > thread/core count. AMD hasn't been a wise choice for gaming since 2003


----------



## Scotty99

elucid087 said:


> Getting worked up? Hardly... And what you feel isn't a fact. Do I really have to quote Ben Shapiro here?
> 
> I'm not going to beat this dead horse any longer so there's just one more thing I'll add: IPC/Architecture > thread/core count. AMD hasn't been a wise choice for gaming since 2003


Im not sure how you think this is a "feeling" i have lol?

Core count matters far more than clockspeed and IPC, for most titles. Obviously old games that were written with dual cores in mind are not going to see an uptick from more cores, only clockspeed. I even recommended a 7350k for someone who is only be going to be playing CS:GO.

Look at amd fx benchmarks from launch until now, its aged incredibly well because of the 8 threads it has at its disposal.


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> Im not sure how you think this is a "feeling" i have lol?
> 
> Core count matters far more than clockspeed and IPC, for most titles. Obviously old games that were written with dual cores in mind are not going to see an uptick from more cores, only clockspeed. I even recommended a 7350k for someone who is only be going to be playing CS:GO.
> 
> Look at amd fx benchmarks from launch until now, its aged incredibly well because of the 8 threads it has at its disposal.


"i feel the 8600k is a bad product in 2018"

Your words. 

Those six extra threads aren't going to give you much of a performance increase outside of a couple AAA titles (BF1 and AC:O mainly). The differences; for the most part, are negligible. 

And to be brutally honest, you're better off saving that $100 USD for a bigger SSD or putting it towards a monitor/future GPU.


----------



## Scotty99

Well of course i have to put that, were still in 2018. I like how you fail to mention my example of why i feel the 8600k is a bad product in the current marketplace (amd ryzen 5, the 2500k vs 2600k comparison etc).

What was more worth in 2011 100 bucks going from gtx 570 to a 580 or the 120 or whatever it was going from 2500k to 2600k?


You arent being brutally honest, you are being brutally ignorant.


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> Well of course i have to put that, were still in 2018. I like how you fail to mention my example of why i feel the 8600k is a bad product in the current marketplace (amd ryzen 5, the 2500k vs 2600k comparison etc).
> 
> And again you seem to believe the extra 80 is better put elsewhere in the build, i could not disagree more.
> 
> What was more worth in 2011 100 bucks going from gtx 570 to a 580 or the 120 or whatever it was going from 2500k to 2600k?
> 
> 
> *You arent being brutally honest, you are being brutally ignorant*.


So much irony in this statement. Gen Zer's, lmao...

I'm done here. Some perspective, get some please...


----------



## Scotty99

elucid087 said:


> So much irony in this statement. Gen zer's, lmao...
> 
> I'm done here. Some perspective, get some please...


See ya later.


----------



## Scotty99

There is not one person who has been reading our back and forth that would agree with your assessment that 100 dollars is better spent on a GPU. GPU's age at a far faster rate than CPU's, i think you are just arguing because you are bored, being correct is not in your agenda.

One more thing id like to clarify based on peoples responses to my posts lol.

Scotty99 is not the year i was born, it was the year i graduated high school....


----------



## elucid087

Scotty99 said:


> There is not one person who has been reading our back and forth that would agree with your assessment that 100 dollars is better spent on a GPU. GPU's age at a far faster rate than CPU's, i think you are just arguing because you are bored, being correct is not in your agenda.



Speak for yourself. Ever since I've joined this board you've done nothing but spew your ridiculous notions.

For that, you've earned a spot on my blacklist which isn't a feat easily accomplished. Please educate yourself. And save that passive-aggressive tone for reddit.:thumb:


----------



## Scotty99

elucid087 said:


> Speak for yourself. Ever since I've joined this board you've done nothing but spew your ridiculous notions.
> 
> For that, you've earned a spot on my blacklist which isn't a feat easily accomplished. Please educate yourself. And save that passive-aggressive tone for reddit.:thumb:


Passive aggressive tone lol, thats pretty cute from someone who joined this conversation with a:

"Christ wrong again bucko"

Without linking anything having to do with me being wrong in a first place lol.


----------



## Falkentyne

100% agree with scotty here, and I don't usually take sides on the internet, where everyone's mental illnesses just run completely RAMPANT. There are some REALLY messed up people around here...


----------



## elucid087

Falkentyne said:


> 100% agree with scotty here, and I don't usually take sides on the internet, where everyone's mental illnesses just run completely RAMPANT. There are some REALLY messed up people around here...


Projecting perhaps?

Given the thread title and topic of discussion, I'm not shocked to say the least. The GPU should always take precedence over the CPU when your main focus is gaming. Saying otherwise is being utterly deluded.


----------



## Falkentyne

Strawman and Red Herring fallacy.
Nice way to change the subject from abusive ad hominems.

Do you enjoy being a jerk?


----------



## Scotty99

elucid087 said:


> Projecting perhaps?
> 
> Given the thread title and topic of discussion, I'm not shocked to say the least. The GPU should always take precedence over the CPU when your main focus is gaming. Saying otherwise is being utterly deluded.


I gave an example of 2600k vs gtx 580 and where that money was better spent, you still cant see the errors in your thought process?

8700k will be a capable gaming CPU in 2023, gtx 1080 will be struggling to maintain 60 fps at 1080p in AAA titles.


----------



## wingman99

ViTosS said:


> If you play AC Origins or BF1 64p MP you will see the 8700k going ahead of the 8600k, even in 1440p (considering one GTX 1080Ti).


You would have to prove it to me? I play Battlefield 1 everyday with a i5 7600k. This review does not show a increase apples to apples. https://www.techspot.com/review/1546-intel-2nd-gen-core-i7-vs-8th-gen/


----------



## Scotty99

This guy seems to be a hardcore BF1 fan, he tried the 1700x 8600k and 8700k and noted that 8600k would spike to 100% usage at times and when it occured he could see some microstutters:





Again were still in 2018, who knows what game releases in 2019 or 2020 that is a must buy and makes use of a ton of threads.

Topics like this that are such a no brainer to me always get discussion and i really gotta wonder why. Just buy the 8700k and be done with your PC for 5 years, barring GPU upgrades of course lol.


----------



## wingman99

Scotty99 said:


> This guy seems to be a hardcore BF1 fan, he tried the 1700x 8600k and 8700k and noted that 8600k would spike to 100% usage at times and when it occured he could see some microstutters:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXabAtLbOnA
> 
> Again were still in 2018, who knows what game releases in 2019 or 2020 that is a must buy and makes use of a ton of threads.
> 
> Topics like this that are such a no brainer to me always get discussion and i really gotta wonder why. Just buy the 8700k and be done with your PC for 5 years, barring GPU upgrades of course lol.


I play everyday and when I get microstutters it is because of a buggy server that pins my processor and it just does not happen to me. On good servers with all maps 64 players my i5 7600k cpu utilization is 80-90% smooth as butter.


----------



## elucid087

Whelp, I can't see what that other person is saying anymore. Good riddance... I want to let it be known though, anyone that claims the 8600k is a 'bad product' for modern day gaming is straight up spewing hyperbole nonsense.

Case in point - PUBG is also a heavily threaded title. 







Like I said, the differences between the 8600k and 8700k are negligible for the most part. Generally speaking, most benchmarks out there will vary slightly, and that's partly due to hardware configurations/drivers etc. In short, there's a ton of variables involved. Plus, a decent sample size is always preferred obviously - but this gives some perspective. 

_This scotty lad is somehow conviced beyond a shadow of a doubt_ that the i7's 6 extra threads is game-breaking. Why he's using the narrative_* "BUT IN 3-5 YEARS TIME, your investment would have been worth it" *_is laughable. Most enthusiasts don't hold on to systems for that long.

And for that, I'll say two things:

Firstly - IPC of processors in 4-5 years time will be far superior to everything that's on the market now. Yes, IPC still matters! There's a reason intel processors perform better at games than AMD's counterpart! 

Secondly - 99% of games are console ports (awful and unoptimized ones at that).


----------



## Scotty99

Its amazing how lost this fellow is, linking benchmarks for todays game in a discussion about how well these products are going to fare in the future.

You do you man lol, ill continue giving good advice.


----------



## Scotty99

Wait aren't i on ignore lol?

Anyways i think people have had enough of this topic, im not going to condemn someone who buys a 8600k just wanted to give my experience from sandy bridge days and i think its gonna be the same story 5 years from now.


----------



## alanthecelt

wow. stumbled into the to and fro
IMHO, there are very little titles that make benefit of hyperthreading
if the difference between an 8600k and 8700k means you can go to the next GPU for gaming, then that's where money is better spent
In fact, this is my first I7 since sandy bridge i have ever bought over the equivalent I5, and that's for pure over kill factor
I consider changing a GPU annually? to be par for the course with PC gaming, as the "old" GPU still retains decent value
As is shown you can keep a CPU for many years and it still remain relevant, to the point of it doesn't really matter that it has depreciated to negligible value


----------



## Scotty99

If you are upgrading GPU annually then the discussion really does not apply, you would have bought the i7 in the first place lol.

We had a changing of the guard last year with ryzen, with how popular that lineup has been the gaming devs can start writing games with both manufacturers in mind, not just intel.

Its really not just gaming either, having idle CPU resources on hand is just a good thing to have. There are already games on the market that can push a 8600k to 100% utilization, if you are ok with that cool id just rather have a bit of juice left in the tank.


----------



## feznz

Scotty99 said:


> Thing is the 8600k is only 80-90 bucks cheaper than the 8700k usually, worthwhile investment for that hyperthreading which is starting to be used in more and more titles.
> 
> The price gap between the 8600k and 8700k is the lowest in memory between unlocked k sku chips. I remember back when i got my 2500k there was a 160 dollar difference to the 2600k.





wingman99 said:


> I don't think of technology as a investment that is why i'm getting the i5 8600k, there are not games that take advantage of the i7 8700k at 1440p and you need GTX 1080ti running at 1080p to take advantage a little over the i5 8600k. So with the saving I can just about upgrade next year to the i5 8 core main stream.


well bit of a strange place to debating a 8600k vs 8700k But I have the 8600k no regrets yes at stock 8700k beat 8600k in Assassins Creed origins by 10% but a 8600k has also got a lower 6core clock 4.1 across all cores vs 4.3 across all cores with a 8700k so it is clocked 4% faster 
so solution Over Clock the crap out of the 8600k currently I am running 5.4 with AVX of -2 as a daily OC  should match a 8700K @ 5Ghz still not my final OC just tinkering away but will use it as a daily OC 
At it 5.5Ghz is about 25min Non AVX prime95 stable so won't use that for a daily OC but think I might get 5.6Ghz bench stable :thumb: I am not sure if I got lucky or no body is brave enough yet to feed the beans to the 8600k or 8700k


----------



## JCOC

The reason why the i5 exists:

For people that don't care enough to buy flagship.

Sure the i5 can play games. If you just wanna play games. And don't really care. Because there is nothing wrong with that. If you think there is something wrong with that, that is why the i7 exists. 

When it comes down to it. The i7s always have faster cores than the i5s. 

For ultimate single core performance on the i7s to make those single threaded apps sing: (that definitely crushes the i5s in every way) 

Disable hyperthreading and increase core frequency at the same voltage that was already applied.

Some would say this would be the same as an i5. No, not at all. 

The i7 is always better at everything. By a lot. The extra money is worth it, only if you are a PC enthusiast. If you say you are an enthusiast but don't buy the i7s. You are not a PC enthusiast. You just like PCs or casually game. 

Enthusiasts will squeeze every single drop of performance out of there rigs. And will have multiple OC profiles tailored to multiple games. 

Sorry if I hurt any feelings. But it is what it is.


----------



## feznz

zGunBLADEz said:


> expansion got out already thats what i was playing XD
> He also runs fine on my 1800x


dam what am I doing here I should be play Curse of the Pharaohs

But if you were a real enthusiast you would have an i9 

as a gamer I look at money saved is more games or what ever my heart desires but not that I cannot afford a 8700k just for gaming and net browsing I don't get 50% more performance but when it came to buying a CPU I looked the 8700k as 50% more in cost.

Yes enough about the i5 and i7 thats why Intel makes them to cater for its consumer needs and budgets.


----------



## The Viper

JCOC said:


> The reason why the i5 exists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (that definitely crushes the i5s in every way)
> 
> The i7 is always better at everything. By a lot. The extra money is worth it, only if you are a PC enthusiast. If you say you are an enthusiast but don't buy the i7s. You are not a PC enthusiast. You just like PCs or casually game.
> 
> Enthusiasts will squeeze every single drop of performance out of there rigs. And will have multiple OC profiles tailored to multiple games.
> 
> Sorry if I hurt any feelings. But it is what it is.


Omg, lol, you have the market cornered. Such bold statements, we all could learn alot from listening to you! 
Ps. I'm so thankful my feelings haven't been hurt.


----------



## boostedxfg2

elucid087 said:


> Projecting perhaps?
> 
> Given the thread title and topic of discussion, I'm not shocked to say the least. The GPU should always take precedence over the CPU when your main focus is gaming. Saying otherwise is being utterly deluded.


Of course the GPU is top priority for gaming, but I disagree with your views on "future proofing". Why wouldn't you want to do that? I got the 8700k which is overkill for my rig, running a gtx1070. But that's a good thing when the next gen of Nvidias cards come out and all I have to do is swap my gpu and not worry about a bottleneck with my cpu...

I don't know if you've noticed, but technology and games advance extremely quickly. Building a rig to be relevant right now, won't be relevant in 2 years time as much better hardware comes out and games become increasingly optimized. Every year you will notice your performance drop as your gpu becomes more outdated.

And why not spend a little extra for the hyperthreading? I have dual monitors (like probably 90% of gamers) and i run a whole bunch of stuff at the same time as my game. why not have the piece of mind of having that technology if the need arose. If you're an enthusiast in general, and extra $100 on a much faster cpu, with hyperthreading shouldn't be a concern.

and at the end of the day, who care what other people decide to spend thier own hard earned money on.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

usually when you make a gpu bottleneck your cpu usage goes down with it.
Thats not the case with games like AC Origins.

He will devour any cpu throw at him

btw i would not want my cpu @ 99% load on any game at all times its just a no no neither my gpu


----------



## wingman99

zGunBLADEz said:


> usually when you make a gpu bottleneck your cpu usage goes down with it.
> Thats not the case with games like AC Origins.
> 
> He will devour any cpu throw at him
> 
> btw i would not want my cpu @ 99% load on any game at all times its just a no no neither my gpu


Assassin's Creed Origins runs the same on a i5 8600k to i7 8700k. https://www.techspot.com/review/1546-intel-2nd-gen-core-i7-vs-8th-gen/page3.html


----------



## mouacyk

weyburn said:


> So for this CPU I know you can clock all cores the same, but can you still clock them the old Intel way? First core higher than the others and go down? Would you be able to get a higher first core clock than clock all 6 cores?


Yes, Yes, and Yes. Just need a motherboard that supports per-core overclocking, which should be all the *Z*370 models.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wingman99 said:


> Assassin's Creed Origins runs the same on a i5 8600k to i7 8700k. https://www.techspot.com/review/1546-intel-2nd-gen-core-i7-vs-8th-gen/page3.html


Ultra quality preset on my system @ 1080TI gpu is a stock cpu is at 48x

48x and 51x both tests


----------



## zGunBLADEz

That cpu was asking for mercy on that game with HT off lol


----------



## wingman99

zGunBLADEz said:


> That cpu was asking for mercy on that game with HT off lol


What does 2ms prove, 500ms is half a second, that would be something. Your just spinning your wheels not proving anything that I can see in real world performance. AC Origins runs as smooth as butter on my i5 7600k stock. From what I see is a waste of a i7 8700k only being used to half it's potential and by the time it is being used to it's full potential in 3 years or more I will have a i5 8 core.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wingman99 said:


> Assassin's Creed Origins runs the same on a i5 8600k to i7 8700k. https://www.techspot.com/review/1546-intel-2nd-gen-core-i7-vs-8th-gen/page3.html





wingman99 said:


> What does 2ms prove, 500ms is half a second, that would be something. Your just spinning your wheels not proving anything that I can see in real world performance. AC Origins runs as smooth as butter on my i5 7600k stock. From what I see is a waste of a i7 8700k only being used to half it's potential and by the time it is being used to it's full potential in 3 years or more I will have a i5 8 core.


Btw those 2 ms you mention are the load put on cpu it looks a 2ms drop but in reality is the cpu at 100% load which is way worst than the"2ms drop"

Bcuz i dont want my cpu to be pegged at 100% on a game, thats more bad than good for the overall experience.
Even at 4k im still dealing over 70% cpu usage which is the borderline to my taste on cpu usage on that game or any game.

You are not only running the game in your computer sir XD
i need that spare % same as gpu for heavy scenes thats how you maintain a pleasant experience not running both things at 100%


----------



## wingman99

zGunBLADEz said:


> Btw those 2 ms you mention are the load put on cpu it looks a 2ms drop but in reality is the cpu at 100% load which is way worst than the"2ms drop"
> 
> Bcuz i dont want my cpu to be pegged at 100% on a game, thats more bad than good for the overall experience.
> Even at 4k im still dealing over 70% cpu usage which is the borderline to my taste on cpu usage on that game or any game.
> 
> You are not only running the game in your computer sir XD
> i need that spare % same as gpu for heavy scenes thats how you maintain a pleasant experience not running both things at 100%


 How come OSD shows 3 cores and 3 HT in your screenshots?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wingman99 said:


> zGunBLADEz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw those 2 ms you mention are the load put on cpu it looks a 2ms drop but in reality is the cpu at 100% load which is way worst than the"2ms drop"
> 
> Bcuz i dont want my cpu to be pegged at 100% on a game, thats more bad than good for the overall experience.
> Even at 4k im still dealing over 70% cpu usage which is the borderline to my taste on cpu usage on that game or any game.
> 
> You are not only running the game in your computer sir XD
> i need that spare % same as gpu for heavy scenes thats how you maintain a pleasant experience not running both things at 100%
> 
> 
> 
> How come OSD shows 3 cores and 3 HT in your screenshots?
Click to expand...

I went to bios turned ht off, im not going to tweak the osd just for that XD


----------



## JCOC

I don't understand. What is there to even prove. If you wanna save money, buy an i5. IF money isnt really a concern, buy an i7. Its really not that hard. Like not even a debate.


----------



## feznz

zGunBLADEz said:


> Btw those 2 ms you mention are the load put on cpu it looks a 2ms drop but in reality is the cpu at 100% load which is way worst than the"2ms drop"
> 
> Bcuz i dont want my cpu to be pegged at 100% on a game, thats more bad than good for the overall experience.
> Even at 4k im still dealing over 70% cpu usage which is the borderline to my taste on cpu usage on that game or any game.
> 
> You are not only running the game in your computer sir XD
> i need that spare % same as gpu for heavy scenes thats how you maintain a pleasant experience not running both things at 100%


I noticed that CPU usage went down after 25min of game play to a normal level I believe it is something to do with Denvuo
this is 1 game about the only CPU intensive game so far and it goes Plays great for me

Please have mercy on your GPU I like to play with about 75% GPU usage


----------



## boostedxfg2

JCOC said:


> I don't understand. What is there to even prove. If you wanna save money, buy an i5. IF money isnt really a concern, buy an i7. Its really not that hard. Like not even a debate.


Agreed. Or just get the i7 to make your ePenor larger.


----------



## boostedxfg2

How do these intel burn test results look? I began overclocking tonight. I have it at 4.8ghz @ 1.280v currently. LLC 6. Also a question about the Vcore, I don't see it fluctuate at all while running the burn test, or cinebench. I mean, it doesn't even change by .001 the entire time in any program (HWmonitor, CPUz, coretemp)...is that normal?


----------



## JCOC

The Viper said:


> Omg, lol, you have the market cornered. Such bold statements, we all could learn alot from listening to you!
> Ps. I'm so thankful my feelings haven't been hurt.


I like your style.


----------



## elucid087

boostedxfg2 said:


> How do these intel burn test results look? I began overclocking tonight. I have it at 4.8ghz @ 1.280v currently. LLC 6. Also a question about the Vcore, I don't see it fluctuate at all while running the burn test, or cinebench. I mean, it doesn't even change by .001 the entire time in any program (HWmonitor, CPUz, coretemp)...is that normal?



You need to run other benchmarks and stress tests to determine whether or not you have a stable CPU. IBT alone isn't sufficient enough. Prime95 v26.6 is a good one (run that for 6-8hrs). You should also be monitoring for WHEA errors under event viewer or HWinfo64.



> Do _not_ run any versions of Prime95 later than 26.6. Here's why:
> 
> Intel tests their processors at a _steady_100% TDP workload. _Prime95 version 26.6 Small FFT's is ideal for CPU thermal testing_, because it's a _steady_ 100% workload with _steady_ Core temperatures that typically runs Core i variants with Hyperthreading and Core 2 processors within +/- a few % of TDP. No other utility so closely replicates Intel's proprietary test conditions. This is also the utility that Real Temp uses to test Core temperature sensors.
> 
> 100% CPU _Utilization_ in Windows Task Manager seldom equals 100% workload or TDP. When performing a _thermal_ test, the objective is to run utilities that won't overload _or_ underload you processor. Here’s a sample of utilities grouped as _thermal_ and _stability_ tests according to % of TDP, averaged across five Generations of processors at stock settings:
> 
> TDP ... _Thermal_ Test - _Steady_ Workload
> 
> 129% ... Prime95 v27.7 through v29.4 - Small FFT’s (AVX, No Offset)
> *101*% *<--* Prime95 v26.6 - Small FFT’s
> 89% ... HeavyLoad v3.4.0.234 - Stress CPU
> 87% ... FurMark v1.19.1.0 - CPU Burner
> 78% ... CPU-Z v1.82.0 - Bench - Stress CPU
> 66% ... AIDA64 v5.95.4500 - System Stability Test - Stress CPU
> 
> TDP ... _Stability_ Test - _Fluctuating_ Workload (Peak)
> 
> 123% ... OCCT v4.5.1 - CPU: OCCT (AVX, No Offset)
> 118% ... LinX v0.6.5 - Default
> 116% ... IntelBurn Test v2.54 - High
> 113% ... OCCT v4.5.1 - CPU: Linpack (AVX, No Offset)
> 110% ... AIDA64 v5.95.4500 - System Stability Test - Stress FPU
> *99*% *<--* Asus RealBench v2.56 - Stress Test (AVX, No Offset)
> 97% ... Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool v4.1.0.24 - Default
> 94% ... Sandra 2017.09.24.41 - Burn in - Processor Tests
> 92% ... CineBench v15.0 - CPU - Render Test
> 79% ... Intel Extreme Tuning Utility v6.4.1.15 - CPU Stress Test


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone else have a AIO on their GPU? I just installed a corsair H50 on my 1060 6gb ssc and temps went down 30c from the stock cooler while being absolutely silent at full load, i should have done this sooner 

I got the AIO and kraken g12 for less than 70 bucks on sale, and ill be using it on whatever GPU i find on sale......if prices ever come back down that is.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

JCOC said:


> I don't understand. What is there to even prove. If you wanna save money, buy an i5. IF money isnt really a concern, buy an i7. Its really not that hard. Like not even a debate.


I was just pointing out something in a game it dont matter to me. Like for example, i still prefer a 1800x over the 8700k
The cpu is more robust and feel more snappy.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

elucid087 said:


> boostedxfg2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do these intel burn test results look? I began overclocking tonight. I have it at 4.8ghz @ 1.280v currently. LLC 6. Also a question about the Vcore, I don't see it fluctuate at all while running the burn test, or cinebench. I mean, it doesn't even change by .001 the entire time in any program (HWmonitor, CPUz, coretemp)...is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to run other benchmarks and stress tests to determine whether or not you have a stable CPU. IBT alone isn't sufficient enough. Prime95 v26.6 is a good one (run that for 6-8hrs). You should also be monitoring for WHEA errors under event viewer or HWinfo64.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do _not_ run any versions of Prime95 later than 26.6. Here's why:
> 
> Intel tests their processors at a _steady_100% TDP workload. _Prime95 version 26.6 Small FFT's is ideal for CPU thermal testing_, because it's a _steady_ 100% workload with _steady_ Core temperatures that typically runs Core i variants with Hyperthreading and Core 2 processors within +/- a few % of TDP. No other utility so closely replicates Intel's proprietary test conditions. This is also the utility that Real Temp uses to test Core temperature sensors.
> 
> 100% CPU _Utilization_ in Windows Task Manager seldom equals 100% workload or TDP. When performing a _thermal_ test, the objective is to run utilities that won't overload _or_ underload you processor. Here’s a sample of utilities grouped as _thermal_ and _stability_ tests according to % of TDP, averaged across five Generations of processors at stock settings:
> 
> TDP ... _Thermal_ Test - _Steady_ Workload
> 
> 129% ... Prime95 v27.7 through v29.4 - Small FFT’s (AVX, No Offset)
> *101*% *<--* Prime95 v26.6 - Small FFT’s
> 89% ... HeavyLoad v3.4.0.234 - Stress CPU
> 87% ... FurMark v1.19.1.0 - CPU Burner
> 78% ... CPU-Z v1.82.0 - Bench - Stress CPU
> 66% ... AIDA64 v5.95.4500 - System Stability Test - Stress CPU
> 
> TDP ... _Stability_ Test - _Fluctuating_ Workload (Peak)
> 
> 123% ... OCCT v4.5.1 - CPU: OCCT (AVX, No Offset)
> 118% ... LinX v0.6.5 - Default
> 116% ... IntelBurn Test v2.54 - High
> 113% ... OCCT v4.5.1 - CPU: Linpack (AVX, No Offset)
> 110% ... AIDA64 v5.95.4500 - System Stability Test - Stress FPU
> *99*% *<--* Asus RealBench v2.56 - Stress Test (AVX, No Offset)
> 97% ... Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool v4.1.0.24 - Default
> 94% ... Sandra 2017.09.24.41 - Burn in - Processor Tests
> 92% ... CineBench v15.0 - CPU - Render Test
> 79% ... Intel Extreme Tuning Utility v6.4.1.15 - CPU Stress Test
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thats a stock reference.

Bcuz once you start overclocks you are automatically above tdp. Unless you manage to do 50x under 100watts lol


----------



## zakky2k

*5.3ghz delidded, AIO, 74C, How close am I to frying my CPU?*

System is rock solid stable in every burn/torture test I can throw at it, still feels like I'm pushing quite far though?


----------



## boostedxfg2

zGunBLADEz said:


> Thats a stock reference.
> 
> Bcuz once you start overclocks you are automatically above tdp. Unless you manage to do 50x under 100watts lol


well according to CPUz, I'm at 5.0Ghz, at 1.30v and my wattage is still at 95 lol, I don't know if that's a good app to go by though..

Also a general question to everyone...there are soo many damn settings in bios, would anyone be able to give me the 'main' settings to focus on and tinker with when testing/benching/stressing? Just in terms of the tinkering aspect to get it fully stable, like the 'fine tuning' aspect, what should I mess around with besides the main things like Vcore, avx, LLC...any tips from experienced guys for a noob?

I've now gotten 3 BSOD's while at 5.0Ghz. They all happened from running cinebench or IBT...However I played Witcher 2 on max settings for 2 hours and had no issues at all. Also have windows on high performance, not sure if that affects anything.


----------



## ViTosS

zakky2k said:


> System is rock solid stable in every burn/torture test I can throw at it, still feels like I'm pushing quite far though?


Which AIO, voltage and ambient temps you have? Nice temperatures overall.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

boostedxfg2 said:


> well according to CPUz, I'm at 5.0Ghz, at 1.30v and my wattage is still at 95 lol, I don't know if that's a good app to go by though..
> 
> Also a general question to everyone...there are soo many damn settings in bios, would anyone be able to give me the 'main' settings to focus on and tinker with when testing/benching/stressing? Just in terms of the tinkering aspect to get it fully stable, like the 'fine tuning' aspect, what should I mess around with besides the main things like Vcore, avx, LLC...any tips from experienced guys for a noob?
> 
> I've now gotten 3 BSOD's while at 5.0Ghz. They all happened from running cinebench or IBT...However I played Witcher 2 on max settings for 2 hours and had no issues at all. Also have windows on high performance, not sure if that affects anything.



cpu-z just tells you the stock tdp the cpu is, it dont really measure the TDP on the fly or overclocked.

for example i turn off everything related to svid so i have to measure my tdp usage 2 ways with a kill a watt or the asus app which is an approximate.

This is using only P95 26.6 small ffts, new prime under that voltage would be over 200w easy


----------



## boostedxfg2

zGunBLADEz said:


> cpu-z just tells you the stock tdp the cpu is, it dont really measure the TDP on the fly or overclocked.
> 
> for example i turn off everything related to svid so i have to measure my tdp usage 2 ways with a kill a watt or the asus app which is an approximate.
> 
> This is using only P95 26.6 small ffts, new prime under that voltage would be over 200w easy


Ah ok, I'll have to use the asus app then. I was curious what my actual wattage was since I was a tad paranoid about my psu. It's only a 600w, but I recently picked up a 650w


----------



## Jpmboy

zakky2k said:


> System is rock solid stable in every burn/torture test I can throw at it, still feels like I'm pushing quite far though?


what vcore??


----------



## Spunky

zGunBLADEz said:


> cpu-z just tells you the stock tdp the cpu is, it dont really measure the TDP on the fly or overclocked.
> 
> for example i turn off everything related to svid so i have to measure my tdp usage 2 ways with a kill a watt or the asus app which is an approximate.
> 
> This is using only P95 26.6 small ffts, new prime under that voltage would be over 200w easy


Here is 5Ghz with full AVX small ftt for instance. 



That is a real torture test. Not some test running at 140W at 100%.


----------



## wingman99

zakky2k said:


> System is rock solid stable in every burn/torture test I can throw at it, still feels like I'm pushing quite far though?


What motherboard do you have and what are the settings in BIOS to achieve the stress tests?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Spunky said:


> Here is 5Ghz with full AVX small ftt for instance.
> 
> 
> 
> That is a real torture test. Not some test running at 140W at 100%.


You telling me what is a real torture test for my example? Try shoving 1.47v on that 8700K like i did XD

Btw 334W lol


Try Y-Kruncher come back later let me know hahahahhahaha


----------



## Jpmboy

the reported wattage in CPUID will depend on the bios settings regarding SVID and can vary widely by bios and manufacturer. SIV64 can be more reliable... but the only way to know if that 8700K can pull >300W and not become a flashbulb is to use an external watt meter (even a simple killawatt is better than the value calculated* by cpuid or any other OS-based tool).

it is disappointing to see folks continue to conflate Heat and difficulty in a stress test. p95 Small FTTs is not a logic challenge for a modern CPU, it is a simple power/heat virus.


----------



## Scotty99

Those numbers seem way off to me, even when i was running 1.4v the most i think i ever saw was around 180w estimated draw.


----------



## HvacGuru

Realbench and Prime pull about the same wattage.170-180w.


----------



## Falkentyne

Prime 95 v29.4 with AVX And FMA3 disabled via instructions in local.txt to undoc.txt (2 flags, or you can disable avx AND fma3 with CPUSupportsAVX=0, unless you want FMA3 disabled but AVX enabled) are *IDENTICAL* to prime95 26.6, so enough with the fear mongering.


----------



## Falkentyne

zGunBLADEz said:


> cpu-z just tells you the stock tdp the cpu is, it dont really measure the TDP on the fly or overclocked.
> 
> for example i turn off everything related to svid so i have to measure my tdp usage 2 ways with a kill a watt or the asus app which is an approximate.
> 
> This is using only P95 26.6 small ffts, new prime under that voltage would be over 200w easy


Use new prime.

CPUSupportsAVX=0
CPUSupportsFMA3=0

Then its the same as your 26.6 plus bug fixes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Falkentyne said:


> Use new prime.
> 
> CPUSupportsAVX=0
> CPUSupportsFMA3=0
> 
> Then its the same as your 26.6 plus bug fixes.


yeah, known - right? "no fear mongering". This is overclock.net.... "smoke 'em if you got 'em".


----------



## Marvin54

Hi, these temperatures are normal for stock 8700k ? cooler H150i pro

thank you


----------



## Falkentyne

Jpmboy said:


> yeah, known - right? "no fear mongering". This is overclock.net.... "smoke 'em if you got 'em".


I wasn't telling people to smoke their computers or use AVX or anything. Just saying that new prime can run identical to old prime, without needing to turn it into a power virus. I use prime (at 4.7 ghz maximum, 4.8 ghz gets past 90C and triggers OCP) on my laptop without AVX to test heatsink performance and liquid metal application for core temp differentials. Prime is the best tool for that because of the fully balanced load. Just don't use AVX prime. It's absolutely silly. I don't know why people brag about getting 80C core temps at 5 ghz on 8 cores on FMA3 small FFT prime95, when there is NOTHING in existence that will put the CPU under that much load, except maybe some particular test sizes in Linpack. Cinebench R15 works for core temp differentials testing "Eventually" but you have to keep manually running it over and over and over...(but it runs forever at 4.8 ghz on my laptop without reaching 90C).


----------



## Falkentyne

Marvin54 said:


> Hi, these temperatures are normal for stock 8700k ? cooler H150i pro
> 
> thank you


Looks average to me. 80C with normal prime at stock speeds...that thing needs to be delidded fast.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Man my new 8700K business server is a complete potato. Good thing I probably shouldn't be pushing this thing too hard but lmao 1.26V for 4.8ghz, I thought it looked promising aaaaand it chucks a hissy fit at 4.9ghz or 5ghz no matter the voltage or AVX offset.


----------



## HvacGuru

Marvin54 said:


> Hi, these temperatures are normal for stock 8700k ? cooler H150i pro
> 
> thank you


Looks way to hot for stock. Look 3 post up...My temps are lower at 5.1 Ghz with a H110. Bad mount?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Falkentyne said:


> Use new prime.
> 
> CPUSupportsAVX=0
> CPUSupportsFMA3=0
> 
> Then its the same as your 26.6 plus bug fixes.



i dont use too much 26.6 that was to show the other person the wattage usage on the cpu once is overclocked. Which is not 95TDP or 100% stock


----------



## wingman99

Der8auer says that Blender and Cinebench r15 use the same watts as prime95.

https://youtu.be/0qYHWAnvXv8?t=1284


----------



## feznz

Prime 95 is ok for a quick test it seems to be the old go to toolbox to check CPU stability but it is getting a little out dated we have better more real word like tools like realbench.

As for prime 95 using small ffts it good for a 5min test but pulls a good 20%+ more watts than any other stress program good for a quick check when assessing a new chip but I would still go realbench for overall Stability.


----------



## wingman99

You also could say the same thing about i7 8700k x86 processor architecture, it is older than prime95. Prime95 has been updated with the AVX extensions for the x86 processor. All a processor does is crunch numbers, it does the same things for all programs no mater what they are. A old Intel engineer said processing is all about speed and feed.


----------



## WiSH2oo0

So I'm at 204 watts running 29.4 build 7 with no tweaking of the CPUSupportsAVX=0 CPUSupportsFMA3=0. The settings used were "custom" then 90% of my memory and ran the test for 15 mins.

Am I looking at the right numbers for my wattage in Prime95?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

wingman99 said:


> Der8auer says that Blender and Cinebench r15 use the same watts as prime95.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0qYHWAnvXv8?t=1284


i dont think so, but he uses P95 non avx for stress testing


i been running p95 non avx all day today while i play with my itx ryzen 1800x the most he got was 130-150w according to asus app @ 1.375
a cb run at that same voltage is 130w TOPS.

same 8-12 on avx prime add 170-180w





WiSH2oo0 said:


> So I'm at 204 watts running 29.4 build 7 with no tweaking of the CPUSupportsAVX=0 CPUSupportsFMA3=0. The settings used were "custom" then 90% of my memory and ran the test for 15 mins.
> 
> Am I looking at the right numbers for my wattage in Prime95?



Your svid voltage need to match your vcore voltage for the most accurate number readed by software which still is an approximate and not real.

Now you can use a Kill a Watt and get the most accurate number after you substract efficiency by psu and all that paraphernalia XD

3 min by ffts 15min you run 4 ffts at most try custom 8-12 fft do math from there


----------



## wingman99

WiSH2oo0 said:


> So I'm at 204 watts running 29.4 build 7 with no tweaking of the CPUSupportsAVX=0 CPUSupportsFMA3=0. The settings used were "custom" then 90% of my memory and ran the test for 15 mins.
> 
> Am I looking at the right numbers for my wattage in Prime95?


Yes CPU package power is 204w. Vccsa Vccio looks good are you running them on Auto?


----------



## wingman99

zGunBLADEz said:


> i dont think so, but he uses P95 non avx for stress testing


Did you watch the video I post? They say it does in the video I posted.


wingman99 said:


> Der8auer says that Blender and Cinebench r15 use the same watts as prime95.
> 
> https://youtu.be/0qYHWAnvXv8?t=1284








zGunBLADEz said:


> Your svid voltage need to match your vcore voltage for the most accurate number readed by software which still is an approximate and not real.
> 
> Now you can use a Kill a Watt and get the most accurate number after you substract efficiency by psu and all that paraphernalia XD
> 
> 3 min by ffts 15min you run 4 ffts at most try custom 8-12 fft do math from there


You also have to subtract the efficiency of all the VRM mosfets and capacitors also.


----------



## Scotty99

Marvin54 said:


> Hi, these temperatures are normal for stock 8700k ? cooler H150i pro
> 
> thank you


That is high but those aren't "stock" volts, 1.28v is enough for a 4.8ghz overclock on most 8700k's. (exactly what i need for 4.8). If you delid you would be closer to 60c than 80c and that would be considered normal.


----------



## WiSH2oo0

zGunBLADEz said:


> 3 min by ffts 15min you run 4 ffts at most try custom 8-12 fft do math from there


So this is the settings I should be stress testing in Prime95 29.4 build 7 plus the 90% of system memory?



wingman99 said:


> Yes CPU package power is 204w. Vccsa Vccio looks good are you running them on Auto?


No Wingman, my bios setting are

Extreme Tweaker:
Sync All Core - 49
Multicore Enhancement - Disable
CPU Core/Cache voltage - Adaptive Mode
CPU Core Voltage Override - 1.34
Offset Mode Sign - (-)
Offset Voltage - 0.044

Internal CPU Power Management:
IA AC Load Line - 0.01
IA DC Load Line - 0.01

DiGi+
LLC to level 6

I'm crashing in Prime95 at these settings posted above. My Core #3 Thread #0 and #1 show 1-8% after about 15 mins of Prime95.



Scotty99 said:


> That is high but those aren't "stock" volts, 1.28v is enough for a 4.8ghz overclock on most 8700k's. (exactly what i need for 4.8). If you delid you would be closer to 60c than 80c and that would be considered normal.


I delid my CPU last weenkend Scotty. How do my temps looks for my current settings?


----------



## wingman99

WiSH2oo0 said:


> So this is the settings I should be stress testing in Prime95 29.4 build 7 plus the 90% of system memory?
> 
> 
> 
> No Wingman, my bios setting are
> 
> Extreme Tweaker:
> Sync All Core - 49
> Multicore Enhancement - Disable
> CPU Core/Cache voltage - Adaptive Mode
> CPU Core Voltage Override - 1.34
> Offset Mode Sign - (-)
> Offset Voltage - 0.044
> 
> Internal CPU Power Management:
> IA AC Load Line - 0.01
> IA DC Load Line - 0.01
> 
> DiGi+
> LLC to level 6
> 
> I'm crashing in Prime95 at these settings posted above. My Core #3 Thread #0 and #1 show 1-8% after about 15 mins of Prime95.


Looks like you need to go positive offset voltage to pass prime95.


----------



## WiSH2oo0

So just change "Offset Mode Sign - (+)" and give it another go?


----------



## wingman99

WiSH2oo0 said:


> So just change "Offset Mode Sign - (+)" and give it another go?


If it was me and the PC failed prime95 that fast I would just go for it with the + and see. Or just leave offset on AUTO.


----------



## Spunky

After a couple of days tinkering with the offset voltage I was able to achieve the following:

Spec is:

8700k delided with Conductonaut and Noctua NH D15
AsRock Z370 Extreme 4
GSkills Trident Z 2x8GB 3200 Mhz Cas14

OC Settings:

All cores: 5Ghz(x50)
Cache: 4.7Ghz(x47)
Core Voltage: Offset Mode -50mv
LLC: 1(Highest for AsRock)
RAM(XMP applies aggressive voltages, so I have put the following)
DRAM Voltage: 1.37v
VCCIO - 1.15V
VCCSA - 1.20V

https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/7572886

Tests I have run:

*Cinebench15 ST - 220p / Voltage: 1.328V - 1.344V / Tmax - 47C*



*Cinebench15 MT - 1670p / Voltage: 1.328V - 1.344V / Tmax - 62C*



*RealBench - 292 min(I read that at least 2h are required for stability test) 8GB usage / Voltage: 1.328V - 1.360V / AVG Power 165W Tmax - 73C*



*Some Intel Burn Test:*



*Prime95 29.4 AVX* - Need better cooling, afraid of running it for longer periods(30mins MAX). Without AVX it has the same results as RealBench.

*Voltage: 1.428V with spikes up to 1.440V / Power - 320W / Tmax - 95C*



PS: I choose to use offset V as it keeps voltage between 1.296V and 1.344V with spikes up to 1.37V. Haven't seen higher voltage in normal working conditions(browsing/gaming/streaming/video editing). SMALL FTT torture tests go to 1.424V


----------



## GeneO

I often use the latest prime 95 with FFT sizes of 1344/1344 and large memory to test for stability. That combination doesn't generate much power or heat but sure seems magical about uncovering an unstable overclock quickly.


----------



## Jpmboy

GeneO said:


> I often use the latest prime 95 with FFT sizes of 1344/1344 and large memory to test for stability. That combination doesn't generate much power or heat but sure seems magical about uncovering an unstable overclock quickly.


yep - 1344 + 90% of ram is real good at uncovering instability? :thumb:


----------



## winter2

Spunky said:


> After a couple of days tinkering with the offset voltage I was able to achieve the following:
> 
> Spec is:
> 
> 8700k delided with Conductonaut and Noctua NH D15
> AsRock Z370 Extreme 4
> GSkills Trident Z 2x8GB 3200 Mhz Cas14
> 
> OC Settings:
> 
> All cores: 5Ghz(x50)
> Cache: 4.7Ghz(x47)
> Core Voltage: Offset Mode +10mv
> DRAM Voltage: 1.37v(I had to bump it from 1.35v)
> 
> https://browser.geekbench.com/v4/cpu/7572886
> 
> Tests I have run:
> 
> PS: I choose to use offset V as it keeps voltage between 1.328V and 1.344V with spikes up to 1.37V. Haven't seen higher voltage in normal working conditions(browsing/gaming/streaming/video editing).


you should use hwinfo instead of hwmonitor.
Its better to check average temps then max/min. You can get some temp spikes to few seconds which is not that important.
Also there is better board sensor monitoring etc


----------



## Scotty99

^^

I am new to AIO's and one thing i have not read once online is how much spikier they are compare to large air coolers. When you first load a game up you will get temp spikes ~20c higher than what you get while actually playing the game, something ive never witnessed on an air cooler.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Hey guys! 
Just got an 8700k thats already delidded and trying to get a feel for the CPU and its capability. 
Currently I only messed with CPU voltage at 1.29v in BIOS with LLC1 and BCLK to 100.02 to keep above 4800 at all times (my OCD acting up). Everything else is on auto on a Z370 Taichi. 

Now, the weird thing I'm getting is at every run of IBT, it would freeze for a few seconds. At first I thought it was unstable but then it would come back and complete the run with the same results, no matter how many runs I do. On the other hand, Prime95 doesn't freeze at all but it also runs the CPU at ~230W and that gets the temps at ~80C which I'm not so comfortable with. 

My question: Is IBT enough these days to determine stability? P95 pushes absurd load and temps which I have not seen under any other aplication. 
What do you make of the vcore? reasonable for 4.8Ghz? (goes up to 1.28-1.29v under load).


----------



## boostedxfg2

Cryptedvick said:


> Hey guys!
> Just got an 8700k thats already delidded and trying to get a feel for the CPU and its capability.
> Currently I only messed with CPU voltage at 1.29v in BIOS with LLC1 and BCLK to 100.02 to keep above 4800 at all times (my OCD acting up). Everything else is on auto on a Z370 Taichi.
> 
> Now, the weird thing I'm getting is at every run of IBT, it would freeze for a few seconds. At first I thought it was unstable but then it would come back and complete the run with the same results, no matter how many runs I do. On the other hand, Prime95 doesn't freeze at all but it also runs the CPU at ~230W and that gets the temps at ~80C which I'm not so comfortable with.
> 
> My question: Is IBT enough these days to determine stability? P95 pushes absurd load and temps which I have not seen under any other aplication.
> What do you make of the vcore? reasonable for 4.8Ghz? (goes up to 1.28-1.29v under load).


From what I've gathered the freezing is totally normal. ITB also freezes at regular intervals for me as well, I think that's why it has that little flame icon. Not sure why it freezes though or what it means. 

As far as stability, it seems you will wanna run your stress test programs for hours and hours to rule out any sort of instability issues. Just a quick ITB isn't enough to measure long term stability. Generally running something like p95, real bench, etc.. for 12 hours or more is a good test


----------



## Cryptedvick

boostedxfg2 said:


> From what I've gathered the freezing is totally normal. ITB also freezes at regular intervals for me as well, I think that's why it has that little flame icon. Not sure why it freezes though or what it means.
> 
> As far as stability, it seems you will wanna run your stress test programs for hours and hours to rule out any sort of instability issues. Just a quick ITB isn't enough to measure long term stability. Generally running something like p95, real bench, etc.. for 12 hours or more is a good test


Yes, this is just some preliminary tests. I usually run IBT at 4GB RAM for 10 runs. If this passes I go for 10-20 runs at 8GB and then few hours of blend test P95 and its stable enough in my book.

I did some quick testing just now trying to get to 5Ghz and went from 1.31-1.32-1.34-1.36 and finally at 1.392v under IBT load I have managed to pass 10 runs of 4GB mem usage.

Is this voltage decent? from what I gather online, its average at best. I have seem guys doing 5Ghz at 1.32-1.35v easy and this one needs 1.39v.


edit: just passed 15 runs at 8GB so there's a pretty good chance its stable at 1.39v max voltage under IBT. Wattage is maxed at 202W


----------



## wingman99

Cryptedvick said:


> Yes, this is just some preliminary tests. I usually run IBT at 4GB RAM for 10 runs. If this passes I go for 10-20 runs at 8GB and then few hours of blend test P95 and its stable enough in my book.
> 
> I did some quick testing just now trying to get to 5Ghz and went from 1.31-1.32-1.34-1.36 and finally at 1.392v under IBT load I have managed to pass 10 runs of 4GB mem usage.
> 
> Is this voltage decent? from what I gather online, its average at best. I have seem guys doing 5Ghz at 1.32-1.35v easy and this one needs 1.39v.
> 
> 
> edit: just passed 15 runs at 8GB so there's a pretty good chance its stable at 1.39v max voltage under IBT. Wattage is maxed at 202W


Folks that do 1.32-1.35v are not as stable as you, they don't run IBT and prime95. The 1.39v for 5.0GHz is normal for absolutely stable. As of 3/22/18, the top 88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater at 1.40v with -2 AVX Offset. https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g


----------



## boostedxfg2

Cryptedvick said:


> Yes, this is just some preliminary tests. I usually run IBT at 4GB RAM for 10 runs. If this passes I go for 10-20 runs at 8GB and then few hours of blend test P95 and its stable enough in my book.
> 
> I did some quick testing just now trying to get to 5Ghz and went from 1.31-1.32-1.34-1.36 and finally at 1.392v under IBT load I have managed to pass 10 runs of 4GB mem usage.
> 
> Is this voltage decent? from what I gather online, its average at best. I have seem guys doing 5Ghz at 1.32-1.35v easy and this one needs 1.39v.
> 
> 
> edit: just passed 15 runs at 8GB so there's a pretty good chance its stable at 1.39v max voltage under IBT. Wattage is maxed at 202W


Seems like an average voltage, but every CPU is different. It's about the silicon lottery, it varies alot. I'd be more worried about what temps the cpu is hitting moreso than the voltage needed. I'd do some extensive hourly testing on it besides just the IBT.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Has anyone used Intel's extreme tuning solution before? Has a nice UI, as well as stress tests and full overclocking ability. Coming from Intel, I'd imagine its decent. Anyone know if it's worth using or how it compares to the BIOS?


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Cryptedvick said:


> I did some quick testing just now trying to get to 5Ghz and went from 1.31-1.32-1.34-1.36 and finally at 1.392v under IBT load I have managed to pass 10 runs of 4GB mem usage.
> 
> 
> edit: just passed 15 runs at 8GB so there's a pretty good chance its stable at 1.39v max voltage under IBT. Wattage is maxed at 202W


Your vCore is showing max 0.696v and how are you testing 8Gb ram? At Very High it does 4Gb and at Max it does total free memory.


----------



## boostedxfg2

I'm doing some tinkering to see how low I can get the voltage on stock clock, 4.3ghz. every time I decrease the voltage, the cpu remains stable, but the temps go up?? Why would that happen? Also, I've lowered the voltage to 1.270v but cpuz, hwinfo and hwmonitor all still show 1.28v..


----------



## Jpmboy

boostedxfg2 said:


> I'm doing some tinkering to see how low I can get the voltage on stock clock, 4.3ghz. every time I decrease the voltage, the cpu remains stable, but the temps go up?? Why would that happen? Also, I've lowered the voltage to 1.270v but cpuz, hwinfo and hwmonitor all still show 1.28v..


the vcore report to the OS is in 16mV increments. So any OS based reading will be in 16mV steps.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Jpmboy said:


> the vcore report to the OS is in 16mV increments. So any OS based reading will be in 16mV steps.


That's interesting..


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Hero X Bios 1003

Extreme Tweaker:
Sync All Core - 50
Multicore Enhancement - Disable
CPU Core/Cache voltage - Adaptive Mode
CPU Core Voltage Override - 1.35
Offset Mode Sign - (-)
Offset Voltage - 0.044

Internal CPU Power Management:
IA AC Load Line - 0.01
IA DC Load Line - 0.01

DiGi+
LLC to level 6

I can run Intel Sizzle Test @ Max and RealBench Stress Test 16Gb no problem but Prime95 go still.


----------



## ViTosS

WiSH2oo0 said:


> Hero X Bios 1003
> 
> Extreme Tweaker:
> Sync All Core - 50
> Multicore Enhancement - Disable
> CPU Core/Cache voltage - Adaptive Mode
> CPU Core Voltage Override - 1.35
> Offset Mode Sign - (-)
> Offset Voltage - 0.044
> 
> Internal CPU Power Management:
> IA AC Load Line - 0.01
> IA DC Load Line - 0.01
> 
> DiGi+
> LLC to level 6
> 
> I can run Intel Sizzle Test @ Max and RealBench Stress Test 16Gb no problem but Prime95 go still.


I'm just jealous of your core temps, so close to each other, mine there are two that stays +6ºC higher then the rest (the rest is 1ºC variation between each other), I tried many delids and thermal pasta application but still the same problem... I'm starting to think that the H110i can't make a proper contact with the IHS, the mounting it uses is so poorly designed.


----------



## Spunky

winter2 said:


> you should use hwinfo instead of hwmonitor.
> Its better to check average temps then max/min. You can get some temp spikes to few seconds which is not that important.
> Also there is better board sensor monitoring etc


HWMonitor and HWiNFO show exactly the same values. But yes HWiNFO AVG values are useful. I have run a 5h RealBench Test and avg voltage/temp appears to be very good overall.



The offset voltage is the way to go. If I have used static value I would be stuck above 1.4V in order to keep CPU stable at 5Ghz under heavy AVX load(Prime95 small ftt/BurnTest) yet the voltage would be too high for RealBench/everyday usage. Now the CPU goes all the way between 1.3-1.42 depending on the workload.


----------



## ViTosS

I'm forced to use manual voltage, even setting AC/DC Loadline to 0.01 and SVID to Best-Case Scenario, my vcore jumps like crazy, sometimes higher, sometimes lower, I found that manual is the only mode it stays solid (and when I mean solid is like 1.344v under stress test all the time), adaptive would throw to 1.40v+ and 1.296v, constantly changing. I don't know if this is a bug in my Asus or the 8700k, but when I had 7700k the adaptive mode was functioning perfect. I tested only with LLC 5, maybe LLC 6 is necessary for adaptive, but I'm afraid to test, since when I tested last time it throwed my voltage to 1.52v.


----------



## ViTosS

Spunky said:


> HWMonitor and HWiNFO show exactly the same values. But yes HWiNFO AVG values are useful. I have run a 5h RealBench Test and avg voltage/temp appears to be very good overall.
> 
> 
> 
> The offset voltage is the way to go. If I have used static value I would be stuck above 1.4V in order to keep CPU stable at 5Ghz under heavy AVX load(Prime95 small ftt/BurnTest) yet the voltage would be too high for RealBench/everyday usage. Now the CPU goes all the way between 1.3-1.42 depending on the workload.


Your core temperatures are also perfect, almost identical, do you mind telling me if when you delid if you relid the IHS using RTV or Loctite or left the IHS free? Also, what cooler are you using and what thermal paste between IHS and block? Thanks!


----------



## Scotty99

ViTosS said:


> I'm forced to use manual voltage, even setting AC/DC Loadline to 0.01 and SVID to Best-Case Scenario, my vcore jumps like crazy, sometimes higher, sometimes lower, I found that manual is the only mode it stays solid (and when I mean solid is like 1.344v under stress test all the time), adaptive would throw to 1.40v+ and 1.296v, constantly changing. I don't know if this is a bug in my Asus or the 8700k, but when I had 7700k the adaptive mode was functioning perfect. I tested only with LLC 5, maybe LLC 6 is necessary for adaptive, but I'm afraid to test, since when I tested last time it throwed my voltage to 1.52v.


Asus problem (they blame intel). I also have had to use manual voltage something im not a fan of but hey at least it works.


----------



## wingman99

Spunky said:


> HWMonitor and HWiNFO show exactly the same values. But yes HWiNFO AVG values are useful. I have run a 5h RealBench Test and avg voltage/temp appears to be very good overall.
> 
> 
> 
> The offset voltage is the way to go. If I have used static value I would be stuck above 1.4V in order to keep CPU stable at 5Ghz under heavy AVX load(Prime95 small ftt/BurnTest) yet the voltage would be too high for RealBench/everyday usage. Now the CPU goes all the way between 1.3-1.42 depending on the workload.


That is great.:specool: What are all your settings including memory?


----------



## wingman99

ViTosS said:


> I'm forced to use manual voltage, even setting AC/DC Loadline to 0.01 and SVID to Best-Case Scenario, my vcore jumps like crazy, sometimes higher, sometimes lower, I found that manual is the only mode it stays solid (and when I mean solid is like 1.344v under stress test all the time), adaptive would throw to 1.40v+ and 1.296v, constantly changing. I don't know if this is a bug in my Asus or the 8700k, but when I had 7700k the adaptive mode was functioning perfect. I tested only with LLC 5, maybe LLC 6 is necessary for adaptive, but I'm afraid to test, since when I tested last time it throwed my voltage to 1.52v.


I used Auto LLC and Adaptive with my old i5 7600k and the voltage jumped around perfectly with utilization, just like my sandy bridge laptop.


----------



## Spunky

ViTosS said:


> Your core temperatures are also perfect, almost identical, do you mind telling me if when you delid if you relid the IHS using RTV or Loctite or left the IHS free? Also, what cooler are you using and what thermal paste between IHS and block? Thanks!


Haven't sealed the IHS. It is held by the socket mechanism. I have used Conductonaut between both CPU and HSI and HSI to Cooler. I am using Noctua NH-D15 with dual fans in a HAF922 case / stock fans. Room temp is about 20C.



wingman99 said:


> That is great.:specool: What are all your settings including memory?



http://www.overclock.net/forum/27003369-post3254.html

RAM is GSkills Trident Z 2x8GB 3200 Mhz Cas14 with default XMP profile. Just a little high DRAM voltage (1.37V)


----------



## wingman99

Spunky said:


> Haven't sealed the IHS. It is held by the socket mechanism. I have used Conductonaut between both CPU and HSI and HSI to Cooler. I am using Noctua NH-D15 with dual fans in a HAF922 case / stock fans. Room temp is about 20C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/27003369-post3254.html
> 
> RAM is GSkills Trident Z 2x8GB 3200 Mhz Cas14 with default XMP profile. Just a little high DRAM voltage (1.37V)


Thanks for all the information you are very efficient. I'm thinking of purchasing ASRock Z370 and I like to use XMP, also I can manually configure. However, I play with my BIOS a lot and my saves get cleared out with flashing so I don't like to try and remember all the settings over time. You had to bump the memory voltage why was that needed also do you think the board is undervolting the memory?


----------



## Spunky

wingman99 said:


> That is great.:specool: What are all your settings including memory?





wingman99 said:


> Thanks for all the information you are very efficient. I'm thinking of purchasing ASRock Z370 and I like to use XMP, also I can manually configure. However, I play with my BIOS a lot and my saves get cleared out with flashing so I don't like to try and remember all the settings over time. You had to bump the memory voltage why was that needed also do you think the board is undervolting the memory?


I wanted to bump the Uncore(cache) to 4700mhz(I like the number). While Prime SMALL FTT and other none RAM intensive stability tests were passing without issues, I was getting a critical WHEA error about 30-50 minutes into the RealBench stress test. So I had to increase either DRAM Voltage, VCCIO or VCCSA(didn't want to touch the Vcore). I decided to start with a small increase of the memory voltage as VCCIO and VCCSA were already high enough thanks to the XMP Profile. DRAM Voltage is 1.35/AUTO in the bios with XMP activated, readings from HWinfo show 1.368V in Windows. Voltage up to 1.4 is ok for RAM. I started with 1.37 in the bios which read a maximum of 1.392V in HWInfo. No WHEA errors after running hours of RealBench since then.

Extreme 4 is a very nice board for the money. It has all the features of a high-end motherboard, including strong VRMs.


----------



## wingman99

Spunky said:


> I wanted to bump the Uncore(cache) to 4700mhz(I like the number). While Prime SMALL FTT and other none RAM intensive stability tests were passing without issues, I was getting a critical WHEA error about 30-50 minutes into the RealBench stress test. So I had to increase either DRAM Voltage, VCCIO or VCCSA(didn't want to touch the Vcore). I decided to start with a small increase of the memory voltage as VCCIO and VCCSA were already high enough thanks to the XMP Profile. DRAM Voltage is 1.35/AUTO in the bios with XMP activated, readings from HWinfo show 1.368V in Windows. Voltage up to 1.4 is ok for RAM. I started with 1.37 in the bios which read a maximum of 1.392V in HWInfo. No WHEA errors after running hours of RealBench since then.
> 
> Extreme 4 is a very nice board for the money. It has all the features of a high-end motherboard, including strong VRMs.


Thanks for the extra information I like what I see with this motherboard and I can see it was not undervolting the memory with XMP. When running prime95 did you have to increase long and short power duration or any changes with power for the VRM, also what version of BIOS are you using?


----------



## weyburn

elucid087 said:


> You're better off saving money and just getting an i5 if csgo is your main priority. Getting the i7 makes zero sense in your case.


i was looking at getting the 8600k, but for some reason the 8700k blows it out of the water in fps benchmarks. plus if i decide to stream, the extra threads will be useful.

also what this guy said:



Scotty99 said:


> Thing is the 8600k is only 80-90 bucks cheaper than the 8700k usually, worthwhile investment for that hyperthreading which is starting to be used in more and more titles.
> 
> The price gap between the 8600k and 8700k is the lowest in memory between unlocked k sku chips. I remember back when i got my 2500k there was a 160 dollar difference to the 2600k.


----------



## weyburn

After doing some research i've come down to two boards, Maximus X Hero vs AORUS Gaming 7.

any opinions on what i should get?


----------



## feznz

weyburn said:


> i was looking at getting the 8600k, but for some reason the 8700k blows it out of the water in fps benchmarks. plus if i decide to stream, the extra threads will be useful.
> 
> also what this guy said:



synthetic benchmarks with a separate CPU test yes but when it comes to unigine superposition/valley or in game bench marks the difference is almost non existent Assassins creed Origins being the exception but then it is only 10%. For sure the 8700k is the better processor. 

I would get the Asus hero just not a fan of Gigabyte but that is my opinion


----------



## Cryptedvick

WiSH2oo0 said:


> Your vCore is showing max 0.696v and how are you testing 8Gb ram? At Very High it does 4Gb and at Max it does total free memory.


Disregard the vcore from HWINFO. It's just an older version not reading accurately. Updated to the last and got the correct voltage shown exactly as it is in CPUz. 
In IBT, you can also get custom values and you can instruct it to use as much RAM as you want. 

I guess I'm pretty happy then at 1.39v for 5Ghz. No offset set in bios so thats a decent freq then.


----------



## Scotty99

If i had to do it over again id go asrock, everything you need nothing you dont. Extreme 4/k6/taichi all good picks.


----------



## Spunky

wingman99 said:


> Spunky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to bump the Uncore(cache) to 4700mhz(I like the number). While Prime SMALL FTT and other none RAM intensive stability tests were passing without issues, I was getting a critical WHEA error about 30-50 minutes into the RealBench stress test. So I had to increase either DRAM Voltage, VCCIO or VCCSA(didn't want to touch theч Vcore). I decided to start with a small increase of the memory voltage as VCCIO and VCCSA were already high enough thanks to the XMP Profile. DRAM Voltage is 1.35/AUTO in the bios with XMP activated, readings from HWinfo show 1.368V in Windows. Voltage up to 1.4 is ok for RAM. I started with 1.37 in the bios which read a maximum of 1.392V in HWInfo. No WHEA errors after running hours of RealBench since then.
> 
> Extreme 4 is a very nice board for the money. It has all the features of a high-end motherboard, including strong VRMs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the extra information/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif I like what I see with this motherboard and I can see it was not undervolting the memory with XMP. When running prime95 did you have to increase long and short power duration or any changes with power for the VRM, also what version of BIOS are you using?
Click to expand...

BIOS v1.30

All power limits are set to AUTO. However, I do not want to know what temps are VRM reaching when running prime95 full AVX small FTT as CPU itself goes to 350W(90C+).
Actually, is there a way to check VRMs Temps? AIDA64 and HWMONITOR do not show anything. HWinfo shows one very high temp AUXTIN1 (109C/128C) but that appears to be a misreading.


----------



## encrypted11

weyburn said:


> After doing some research i've come down to two boards, Maximus X Hero vs AORUS Gaming 7.
> 
> any opinions on what i should get?


The X Hero's fine.

It'll support about the same amount of power under power virus conditions compared to the Taichi.
I've had the X hero previously. It works, just about the expectation of a true ROG board but the Taichi has higher peak memory frequency yields.
For the regular user, ASUS boards have a better adaptive voltage implementation under overclocked conditions while ASRock boards generally have better POST times.

Between the two boards you picked, the Gaming 7 has great VRMs but the early heat sink revisions were retrofitted poorly though VRMs are superior to the Taichi/Hero.
If I had to make a comment on the UEFI, Gigabyte's current UEFI interface was introduced on the first Kabylake (microcode) support beta BIOS update. 

It's terribly close to the reference AMI Aptio V implementation with a red skin, barely any thought were placed in the paraphrasing of platform features that'll allow an end user to better comprehend the advanced features they're dealing with, the options are poorly arranged. Before Kabylake, the Gigabyte UEFIs lacked a lot of advanced settings you'd get with other board manufacturers.

Overall, I'd take ASUS or ASRock for UEFI interfaces that are easier for human beings to comprehend. So its a vote against the gigabyte despite the superior VRMs.


----------



## elucid087

weyburn said:


> i was looking at getting the 8600k, but for some reason the 8700k blows it out of the water in fps benchmarks. plus if i decide to stream, the extra threads will be useful.
> 
> also what this guy said:


Oh, you're located in the US. I guess that's an easier choice for you then. Regarding streaming, quicksync is a thing... The 8700k most certainly does not blow the 8600k out of the water, not for gaming. That's hyperbole for the sake of e-peen measuring.


----------



## weyburn

feznz said:


> weyburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was looking at getting the 8600k, but for some reason the 8700k blows it out of the water in fps benchmarks. plus if i decide to stream, the extra threads will be useful.
> 
> also what this guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> synthetic benchmarks with a separate CPU test yes but when it comes to unigine superposition/valley or in game bench marks the difference is almost non existent Assassins creed Origins being the exception but then it is only 10%. For sure the 8700k is the better processor.
> 
> I would get the Asus hero just not a fan of Gigabyte but that is my opinion
Click to expand...




elucid087 said:


> weyburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> i was looking at getting the 8600k, but for some reason the 8700k blows it out of the water in fps benchmarks. plus if i decide to stream, the extra threads will be useful.
> 
> also what this guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you're located in the US. I guess that's an easier choice for you then. Regarding streaming, quicksync is a thing... The 8700k most certainly does not blow the 8600k out of the water, not for gaming. That's hyperbole for the sake of e-peen measuring.
Click to expand...


Nah in csgo specific benchmarking, I was seeing 100 or more for from the 8700k over the 8600k. 8600k in a specific csgo benchmark was running at Max of like 440fps, while the 8700k was doing about 560 and as high as 620 fps. Which is something I found weird, considering csgo tends to prefer single thread over multithread.


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> weyburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> After doing some research i've come down to two boards, Maximus X Hero vs AORUS Gaming 7.
> 
> any opinions on what i should get?
> 
> 
> 
> The X Hero's fine.
> 
> It'll support about the same amount of power under power virus conditions compared to the Taichi.
> I've had the X hero previously. It works, just about the expectation of a true ROG board but the Taichi has higher peak memory frequency yields.
> For the regular user, ASUS boards have a better adaptive voltage implementation under overclocked conditions while ASRock boards generally have better POST times.
> 
> Between the two boards you picked, the Gaming 7 has great VRMs but the early heat sink revisions were retrofitted poorly though VRMs are superior to the Taichi/Hero.
> If I had to make a comment on the UEFI, Gigabyte's current UEFI interface was introduced on the first Kabylake (microcode) support beta BIOS update.
> 
> It's terribly close to the reference AMI Aptio V implementation with a red skin, barely any thought were placed in the paraphrasing of platform features that'll allow an end user to better comprehend the advanced features they're dealing with, the options are poorly arranged. Before Kabylake, the Gigabyte UEFIs lacked a lot of advanced settings you'd get with other board manufacturers.
> 
> Overall, I'd take ASUS or ASRock for UEFI interfaces that are easier for human beings to comprehend. So its a vote against the gigabyte despite the superior VRMs.
Click to expand...

If the gaming 7 has better VRM wouldn't it achieve better overclock? I'm not too worried about UEFI, Ive had a gigabyte board before.

I'd much rather have something work better but take a little more work than take the easy way out and worse performance.


----------



## feznz

weyburn said:


> Nah in csgo specific benchmarking, I was seeing 100 or more for from the 8700k over the 8600k. 8600k in a specific csgo benchmark was running at Max of like 440fps, while the 8700k was doing about 560 and as high as 620 fps. Which is something I found weird, considering csgo tends to prefer single thread over multithread.



Nice I think either CPU will support the max refresh rate of 240Hz that is the currently highest refresh rate monitor you can get


----------



## weyburn

feznz said:


> weyburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah in csgo specific benchmarking, I was seeing 100 or more for from the 8700k over the 8600k. 8600k in a specific csgo benchmark was running at Max of like 440fps, while the 8700k was doing about 560 and as high as 620 fps. Which is something I found weird, considering csgo tends to prefer single thread over multithread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I think either CPU will support the max refresh rate of 240Hz that is the currently highest refresh rate monitor you can get /forum/images/smilies/wink.gif
Click to expand...

Yeah getting over monitor refresh is fine for average games/gamers. But getting over 300 fps leads to smoother game play because of less input lag. having steadier high fps is better, even if you're only running 144hz monitor like most ppl on that game are. BenQ essentially created a monitor just for csgo to make response time as fast as possible so you'll see the least amount of ghosting when you're spraying your weapon


If you look at the top competitive players you'll see the majority of them are running below native (under 1080p) and even at 4:3 over 16:9 to get those top frames.

Not trying to be disrespectful to you or anyone on this thread, but it's funny seeing idiots on YouTube trying to inform you of how games work with only basic knowledge on computers and "you're over 60 fps bro".


----------



## SpeedyIV

*Asus Maximus Hero may have no VRM Temp Sensor*



weyburn said:


> If the gaming 7 has better VRM wouldn't it achieve better overclock? I'm not too worried about UEFI, Ive had a gigabyte board before.
> 
> I'd much rather have something work better but take a little more work than take the easy way out and worse performance.


Another point - On the Asus Maximus X Hero and Hero WIFI, the VRM temp sensor seems to have disappeared. Evidently, earlier boards had a VRM temp sensor. On later boards, this sensor reading disappeared. According to the authors of HWiNFO64 and AIDA64, Asus changed a component which resulted in no VRM temp sensor. To compensate, they then quietly removed the ability to read this sensor from the BIOS. This is still just a theory, as no one from Asus has confirmed or denied this, at least AFAIK. There were quite a few posts about it here on this forum and on the ROG forum but it just died out because Asus would not respond.

I have a Maximus X Hero Wifi with no VRM temp sensor being reported, so I ended up jamming a temp probe under the VRM heat sink to get a reading. It works, though I have no real way of gauging the accuracy of the probe. YMMV. Their website still clearly indicates that VRM temp sensor is available. I grabbed this screen shot today. If anyone has heard anything different, please chime in.


----------



## feznz

weyburn said:


> Yeah getting over monitor refresh is fine for average games/gamers. But getting over 300 fps leads to smoother game play because of less input lag. having steadier high fps is better, even if you're only running 144hz monitor like most ppl on that game are. BenQ essentially created a monitor just for csgo to make response time as fast as possible so you'll see the least amount of ghosting when you're spraying your weapon
> 
> 
> If you look at the top competitive players you'll see the majority of them are running below native (under 1080p) and even at 4:3 over 16:9 to get those top frames.
> 
> Not trying to be disrespectful to you or anyone on this thread, but it's funny seeing idiots on YouTube trying to inform you of how games work with only basic knowledge on computers and "you're over 60 fps bro".



you are right I always try for this game and many online games to get as many FPS as possible but at some point there has to be a limit where it makes no difference ie over 240FPS but yes that unexplainable smoothness but the human eye can only see 30FPS argument 
I was looking at that the other day I am not so good at online shooters getting tips from the "pros" 1 prefer 24"over 27" and sit closer to screen Ultra wide screens also seem to be the pet hate because of unnatural stretching at the edges but 1 universally same preference more FPS



SpeedyIV said:


> Another point - On the Asus Maximus X Hero and Hero WIFI, the VRM temp sensor seems to have disappeared. Evidently, earlier boards had a VRM temp sensor. On later boards, this sensor reading disappeared. According to the authors of HWiNFO64 and AIDA64, Asus changed a component which resulted in no VRM temp sensor. To compensate, they then quietly removed the ability to read this sensor from the BIOS. This is still just a theory, as no one from Asus has confirmed or denied this, at least AFAIK. There were quite a few posts about it here on this forum and on the ROG forum but it just died out because Asus would not respond.
> 
> I have a Maximus X Hero Wifi with no VRM temp sensor being reported, so I ended up jamming a temp probe under the VRM heat sink to get a reading. It works, though I have no real way of gauging the accuracy of the probe. YMMV. Their website still clearly indicates that VRM temp sensor is available. I grabbed this screen shot today. If anyone has heard anything different, please chime in.


I was a little perplexed about that too my Apex has a VRM temp sensor but with the other Asus z370 boards just magically disappeared but from what I can tell there is no problem with Asus z370 VRM temps just the problem of not being able to check them.
Just I know there was problems across all manufacturers with the 299x VRM temps but that was due to 400w power draw from them.

just with the z370 unless you are doing something like prime 95 with small ffts pulling 200w then generally most CPUs are pulling around 160-170ish watts with stability programmes real world usage a lot less I just don't see a problem unless you have to get prime 95 small ffts stable @ 5Ghz for like 24hours and you got a problem


----------



## zGunBLADEz

SpeedyIV said:


> Another point - On the Asus Maximus X Hero and Hero WIFI, the VRM temp sensor seems to have disappeared. Evidently, earlier boards had a VRM temp sensor. On later boards, this sensor reading disappeared. According to the authors of HWiNFO64 and AIDA64, Asus changed a component which resulted in no VRM temp sensor. To compensate, they then quietly removed the ability to read this sensor from the BIOS. This is still just a theory, as no one from Asus has confirmed or denied this, at least AFAIK. There were quite a few posts about it here on this forum and on the ROG forum but it just died out because Asus would not respond.
> 
> I have a Maximus X Hero Wifi with no VRM temp sensor being reported, so I ended up jamming a temp probe under the VRM heat sink to get a reading. It works, though I have no real way of gauging the accuracy of the probe. YMMV. Their website still clearly indicates that VRM temp sensor is available. I grabbed this screen shot today. If anyone has heard anything different, please chime in.




I was looking a couple of videos of oc3d before the Strix B350-I and My z370 Strix G dont have vrm sensor either i own BOTH can confirm theres no vrm sensor reading to be found.


The board/bios have a option that it will shutdown the board while enable even if the chip is water cooled i have to turn off this option as i was having issues with shutdowns and throttling. My question is what it uses to shutdown the board lol

Then i told myself wathever got a monoblock got the issue take care off.

Why you would cheap out on a essential sensor more now than ever when you have this cpus over the 200W+

As a matter of fact this 2 boards are plain disgusting compared to my maximus boards MATX AND ITX versions.. Build quality and everything. Now they give us this STRIX boards which are above low end at best.


----------



## gammagoat

SpeedyIV said:


> Another point - On the Asus Maximus X Hero and Hero WIFI, the VRM temp sensor seems to have disappeared. Evidently, earlier boards had a VRM temp sensor. On later boards, this sensor reading disappeared. According to the authors of HWiNFO64 and AIDA64, Asus changed a component which resulted in no VRM temp sensor. To compensate, they then quietly removed the ability to read this sensor from the BIOS. This is still just a theory, as no one from Asus has confirmed or denied this, at least AFAIK. There were quite a few posts about it here on this forum and on the ROG forum but it just died out because Asus would not respond.
> 
> I have a Maximus X Hero Wifi with no VRM temp sensor being reported, so I ended up jamming a temp probe under the VRM heat sink to get a reading. It works, though I have no real way of gauging the accuracy of the probe. YMMV. Their website still clearly indicates that VRM temp sensor is available. I grabbed this screen shot today. If anyone has heard anything different, please chime in.


The older boards had VRM sensor, was enabled then disabled argument, Doesn't hold water at least in my case. I bought my Maximus X WIFI the day it was available on Amazon, VRM sensor hasn't shown in monitoring tab bios ver: 0505, 0802 or 1003.

Seems Asus feels bios ver 1003 is the cats meow and they have nothing else to fix or add, there have been some test builds(correcting adaptive) over at the Asus site but nothing official. Going on two months now since 1003 was released. I was kinda expecting more from the "leader of the Mobo" manufacturers.

P.S. I think your being too kind with the compensate comment, more like cover up thier screw up.


----------



## encrypted11

weyburn said:


> If the gaming 7 has better VRM wouldn't it achieve better overclock? I'm not too worried about UEFI, Ive had a gigabyte board before.
> 
> I'd much rather have something work better but take a little more work than take the easy way out and worse performance.


On some gaming 7 units, there are mounting pressure issues with some heat sinks (making them a heat insulator than heat sink). Based on early user comments but they're probably rectified with the later production batches.

Though at 300 watts, they're way beyond the 2X TDP sustained yardstick Asus recommends for long term overclocks.
If you're running hard hitting real world apps like handbrake transcoding, that will probably put 170+ watts through the CPU at 1.4V. You might see 200W in rare instances, but that's about 2/3 of what a 8700K would draw at high ambient volts outside of power virus scenarios (prime95 etc). I wouldn't be too worried about the VRM capability on the Hero.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys can I use Conductonaut between the IHS and the Corsair H110i block? The problem would be if the block was aluminium, which I think is not, right?


----------



## encrypted11

Asetek backplates may have little to a noticeable amount of play when the AIO block's fully bolted down, it is dependent on factors like the motherboard backplate.

I'd be inclined to use higher viscosity pastes like Gelid or NTH1. 
The likes of MX4/Kryonaut compounds may be too thin to bridge the contacts between a low mounting pressure AIO and are more likely to get mixed results. Imo, a thin film of conductonaut would be a no as well. It's possible to get bad contact.


----------



## ViTosS

encrypted11 said:


> Asetek backplates may have little to a noticeable amount of play when the AIO block's fully bolted down, its dependent on factors like the motherboard backplate.
> 
> I'd be inclined to use higher viscosity pastes like Gelid or NTH1.
> The likes of MX4/Kryonaut compounds may be too thin to bridge the contacts between a low mounting pressure AIO and are more likely to get mixed results.


Really? If I knew that Kryonaut was more like MX4 I wouldn't have buy it, but anyway, I'm waiting for Kryonaut to come...


----------



## encrypted11

It's MX4 like, however at its steady state it is a far more pasty compound with some thermal cycling.
But it starts out as MX4 putty (check out the some youtube videos on 3rd parties that apply kryonaut). You could give kryonaut a try but you might need an overapply imo.

It can be good on air sinks and CPU waterblocks that put a moderate to strong mounting pressure but I'm expecting mixed results on an AIO (I had MX4 issues with an Asetek AIO previously).
The good part about Kryonaut though, it doesn't bake itself onto cold plates (makes it easier to clean).


----------



## feznz

ViTosS said:


> Guys can I use Conductonaut between the IHS and the Corsair H110i block? The problem would be if the block was aluminium, which I think is not, right?


there is associated problems with using Liquid metal with copper as Copper is very porous and will absorb Conductonaut also the possibility of run off of liquid metal
I would just use Hydronaut the heat dissipation area is so large that the differences would be minimal between Conductonaut and Hydronaut possibly less than a few degrees


----------



## ViTosS

encrypted11 said:


> It's MX4 like, however at its steady state it is a far more pasty compound with some thermal cycling.
> But it starts out as MX4 putty (check out the some youtube videos on 3rd parties that apply kryonaut). You could give kryonaut a try but you might need an overapply imo.
> 
> It can be good on air sinks and CPU waterblocks that put a moderate to strong mounting pressure but I'm expecting mixed results on an AIO (I had MX4 issues with an Asetek AIO previously).
> The good part about Kryonaut though, it doesn't bake itself onto cold plates (makes it easier to clean).


But isn't H110i Coolit and not Asetek?


----------



## encrypted11

ViTosS said:


> But isn't H110i Coolit and not Asetek?


Then I stand corrected, but you'd still have to decide if the coolit AIOs are considered moderate to high mounting pressure.


----------



## ViTosS

encrypted11 said:


> Then I stand corrected, but you'd still have to decide if the coolit AIOs are considered moderate to high mounting pressure.


Yeah the H110i mount (I don't know if is the same for every CoolIt) stresses me out, the hole is has on the Intel bracket is almost bigger than the thickness of the standoff and many times you can mount the thumbscrew like not aligned, it bends to one side and that results in a not uniform mount pressure to the thermal paste, I saw that the H150i Pro is way smaller the gap that the thumbscrew go and screw the standoff, I'm thinking of change to H150i Pro just because of that, or go crazy and do a custom loop.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Hmm. I have 2 H110i coolers - one on a 5820k in my X99 rig, and one on my 8700k. They are CoolIt pumps. All the newer Corsair coolers are Asetek. I don't think CoolIt (or anyone else) can market a cooling pump that mounts directly to the CPU due to Asetek's aggressive patent litigation. It's a shame because the CoolIt pump has a better controller in it. That said, I have never had a problem with mounting contact or cooling performance. Maybe just lucky, which is not my normal paradigm! I have had the pumps whack out and drop to dangerously low RPMs when under PWM control. They seem to be stable when under RPM control. I guess I need to take a closer look at the bracket.


----------



## SpeedyIV

gammagoat said:


> The older boards had VRM sensor, was enabled then disabled argument, Doesn't hold water at least in my case. I bought my Maximus X WIFI the day it was available on Amazon, VRM sensor hasn't shown in monitoring tab bios ver: 0505, 0802 or 1003.
> 
> Seems Asus feels bios ver 1003 is the cats meow and they have nothing else to fix or add, there have been some test builds(correcting adaptive) over at the Asus site but nothing official. Going on two months now since 1003 was released. I was kinda expecting more from the "leader of the Mobo" manufacturers.
> 
> P.S. I think your being too kind with the compensate comment, more like cover up thier screw up.


You may be right about them never having it on the Maximus X Hero boards. I never got a VRM Temp reading or saw anything in the BIOS about it. My MOBO was ordered from New Egg in early December of last year so not one of the early ones. It came with BIOS 0505. I have flashed 0802 and 1003 and none of them had VRM Temp. The only reason I say it seems like early boards has it is due to posts from several people who swore their Hero reported it. None of them backed their claim with a screenshot. When it became apparent that there was no VRM Temp reporting I was pissed - enough to Google up half a dozen reviews that included BIOS screen shots. None of them had it and curiously, not one of the reviews ever mentioned it. Being mad about it did not fix it so I just got over it and learned a bit about Asus. 

You are also right about it not really being a concern on Z370. If they did this on a high end X299 board people would be screaming. Whether VRM Temp was ever there or not, the advertising certainly indicates that VRM Temp is monitored and it isn't. And no one from Asus would comment, to confirm, deny, or clarify, even while actively posting in the same thread about other subjects. They just totally ignored all requests for comment. So I stuck a temp probe up under the heat sink and moved on. Fool me once. 

And yes it has been quite awhile since 1003 was released.


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> weyburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the gaming 7 has better VRM wouldn't it achieve better overclock? I'm not too worried about UEFI, Ive had a gigabyte board before.
> 
> I'd much rather have something work better but take a little more work than take the easy way out and worse performance.
> 
> 
> 
> On some gaming 7 units, there are mounting pressure issues with some heat sinks (making them a heat insulator than heat sink). Based on early user comments but they're probably rectified with the later production batches.
> 
> Though at 300 watts, they're way beyond the 2X TDP sustained yardstick Asus recommends for long term overclocks.
> If you're running hard hitting real world apps like handbrake transcoding, that will probably put 170+ watts through the CPU at 1.4V. You might see 200W in rare instances, but that's about 2/3 of what a 8700K would draw at high ambient volts outside of power virus scenarios (prime95 etc). I wouldn't be too worried about the VRM capability on the Hero.
Click to expand...

So you're suggesting getting the hero over the gaming 7?


----------



## t0adphr0g

Stable on Air (CM 212 Turbo) 24/7 on 4.7Ghz

Over 10,000 in Time Spy
http://www.3dmark.com/spy/3494127


----------



## encrypted11

weyburn said:


> So you're suggesting getting the hero over the gaming 7?


For 2 reasons.

1. 300W capable VRMs aren't going to hold you back in overclocking terms.
2. DVID (VID Offset mode) has technical limitations over adaptive vcore (assuming these modes are working as intended).

Presumably if you're running regular applications with a "target VCore" of 1.4V, light AVX and mostly SSE. A heavier AVX load could take the VID noticeably higher over the "normal levels" with offset mode. Adaptive mode is a better mode of controlling vcore. (under stock frequency ranges, you're running on default VID. When it scales to overclock frequencies it switches to offset mode combined with a "target VID override"). At lower overclocked vcores, its likely a non-issue.

That's assuming if you aren't intending to keep the power management disabled. But if you're intending to run fixed vCore, then both boards are comparable. In theory (and the VRM datasheet), the Gaming 7 does have a leg up against the Hero in absolute attainable power limits.


----------



## SpeedyIV

SpeedyIV said:


> And yes it has been quite awhile since 1003 was released.


Well how about that. Bios 1101 was released for the Maximus Hero X Wife yesterday - 23 March,2018. Just pulled it down. No release notes on the download page though. Hopefully it's "more better".


----------



## GeneO

SpeedyIV said:


> Well how about that. Bios 1101 was released for the Maximus Hero X Wife yesterday - 23 March,2018. Just pulled it down. No release notes on the download page though. Hopefully it's "more better".


Just has the 0x84 microcode update


----------



## WiSH2oo0

SpeedyIV said:


> Well how about that. Bios 1101 was released for the Maximus Hero X WiFi yesterday - 23 March,2018. Just pulled it down. No release notes on the download page though. Hopefully it's "more better".


I installed it this morning. I'll be playing around with it some tonight.


----------



## boostedxfg2

Any point in getting Bios 1101? Should I just keep 1003?


----------



## ViTosS

I updated to 1101 and adaptive voltage it's working only for some level of voltage I put, like 4.5Ghz and 1.25v it's working perfect, 1.248v idle and under load 1.232v, using LLC 5, but as soon as I got back to BIOS and put 1.375v for 5.1Ghz, the voltage started to jump again during stress, while at 1.25v in BIOS it didn't happen, I tried changing LLC levels also and the same problem.


----------



## wingman99

Spunky said:


> BIOS v1.30
> 
> All power limits are set to AUTO. However, I do not want to know what temps are VRM reaching when running prime95 full AVX small FTT as CPU itself goes to 350W(90C+).
> Actually, is there a way to check VRMs Temps? AIDA64 and HWMONITOR do not show anything. HWinfo shows one very high temp AUXTIN1 (109C/128C) but that appears to be a misreading.


Wow that is a great motherboard for 5.0GHz running prime95 small FFT. Where are you reading the CPU watts? I use HWiNFO to read VRM temperature on the Gigabyte. If you don't have that reading you can buy a cheap infrared thermometer gun and aim it at the back of the board in your case where the mosfets are. I have a question for you can remove the and replace your GSkills Trident Z 2x8GB without removing the Noctua NH D15 heatsink?


----------



## wingman99

encrypted11 said:


> For 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. 300W capable VRMs aren't going to hold you back in overclocking terms.
> 2. DVID (VID Offset mode) has technical limitations over adaptive vcore (assuming these modes are working as intended).
> 
> Presumably if you're running regular applications with a "target VCore" of 1.4V, light AVX and mostly SSE. A heavier AVX load could take the VID noticeably higher over the "normal levels" with offset mode. Adaptive mode is a better mode of controlling vcore. (under stock frequency ranges, you're running on default VID. When it scales to overclock frequencies it switches to offset mode combined with a "target VID override"). At lower overclocked vcores, its likely a non-issue.
> 
> That's assuming if you aren't intending to keep the power management disabled. But if you're intending to run fixed vCore, then both boards are comparable. In theory (and the VRM datasheet), the Gaming 7 does have a leg up against the Hero in absolute attainable power limits.


What limitations does DVID have over adaptive? I'm using DVID at 5.0GHz.


----------



## feznz

wingman99 said:


> What limitations does DVID have over adaptive? I'm using DVID at 5.0GHz.


I found it hard to understand but seems adaptive is voltage to intel spec to stock clocks/voltages then adapts to user defined voltages/clocks when clocks hit OC

How's your new CPU?

I got really lucky easily bench @5.5Ghz but 5.4Ghz -avx2 @ 1.42-1.44v for daily OC about time I won the lottery for a change


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Is 1.4v - 1.42v fine for a 5Ghz 24/7 overclock?
I need 1.42v for 5Ghz (LLC5) to be OCCT small data set stable, temps are fine, maxes out around 70c with a Kraken x61 and no air con at the moment (Died, new one installed Tuesday.).


----------



## feznz

schoolofmonkey said:


> Is 1.4v - 1.42v fine for a 5Ghz 24/7 overclock?
> I need 1.42v for 5Ghz (LLC5) to be OCCT small data set stable, temps are fine, maxes out around 70c with a Kraken x61 and no air con at the moment (Died, new one installed Tuesday.).


personally I would be happy but really it comes down to what YOU are happy with 
Just with my 3770k that still going with [email protected] 5Ghz 5 years later and at the time similar views 1.35v for daily OC 
Really depends too are you going to be 80-100% cpu usage all day everyday or 3-4hours a day with most of the time idling?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

feznz said:


> personally I would be happy but really it comes down to what YOU are happy with
> Just with my 3770k that still going with [email protected] 5Ghz 5 years later and at the time similar views 1.35v for daily OC
> Really depends too are you going to be 80-100% cpu usage all day everyday or 3-4hours a day with most of the time idling?


Well it won't be at 100% all day, mainly gaming and everyday stuff.
A little MP3 conversion, video encoding etc..


----------



## Scotty99

1.425 is the highest id go for a 24/7, 4.8 for me just needs so much less voltage and i cant tell a difference in games only benches.


----------



## feznz

Scotty99 said:


> 1.425 is the highest id go for a 24/7, 4.8 for me just needs so much less voltage and i cant tell a difference in games only benches.


you are so right but nothing like a nice round number 5 without AVX


----------



## M.Marcelo

Hello,

8700K delided, 5.1 ghz @ 1.265v LLC level 6 on an Asus Strix 370z-e board and 3200 mhz ram.

VCCIO : 1.0v
System agent voltage: 1.1v
CPU Standby voltage: 1.0v
Spread spectrum disabled


----------



## Spunky

wingman99 said:


> Wow that is a great motherboard for 5.0GHz running prime95 small FFT. Where are you reading the CPU watts? I use HWiNFO to read VRM temperature on the Gigabyte. If you don't have that reading you can buy a cheap infrared thermometer gun and aim it at the back of the board in your case where the mosfets are. I have a question for you can remove the and replace your GSkills Trident Z 2x8GB without removing the Noctua NH D15 heatsink?
> 
> View attachment 124241


I don't have VRM Temp sensor on the MB. But I don't really care what temps they are reaching. They are unlikely to blow off. I can remove both RAM modules as they are in Bank A2 and B2. I will have to remove the FAN only. However, it will be tricky as you have like 1-2cm clearance to the block for bank A2. A1 I don't think you can remove or insert anything without dismounting the whole cooler.


----------



## wingman99

Spunky said:


> I don't have VRM Temp sensor on the MB. But I don't really care what temps they are reaching. They are unlikely to blow off. I can remove both RAM modules as they are in Bank A2 and B2. I will have to remove the FAN only. However, it will be tricky as you have like 1-2cm clearance to the block for bank A2. A1 I don't think you can remove or insert anything without dismounting the whole cooler.


Thanks for the information. When you mention 1-2cm clearance for bank A2, is that on the side or top of the GSkill memory? I don't worry about VRM temperature either, they have safety's built in.


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> I found it hard to understand but seems adaptive is voltage to intel spec to stock clocks/voltages then adapts to user defined voltages/clocks when clocks hit OC
> 
> How's your new CPU?
> 
> I got really lucky easily bench @5.5Ghz but 5.4Ghz -avx2 @ 1.42-1.44v for daily OC about time I won the lottery for a change


I too won the lottery also CPU i5 8600k 5.0GHz Realbench v2.56 AVX LLC AUTO, DVID +0.060 = 1.272v to 1.308v, (VID) avrage realbench 1.233v LinX 1.182v
Max temperature 90c ambient 75F hyper 212.

I have had it up to 5.4GHz it's not delided and my cooler is week so no running 24/7 that way.


----------



## wingman99

I was looking at the Intel specification and the shared cache and the memory controller voltage is Vccio. Can the shared cache be overclocked? 
page 113.
https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...cessor-family-s-platform-datasheet-vol-1.html


----------



## Falkentyne

LLC cache is L3 cache, is it not?
Why would you want to mess with that? There are no controls for configuring L3 cache besides "Ring" or "cache" mulitplier.


----------



## Jpmboy

Falkentyne said:


> LLC cache is L3 cache, is it not?
> Why would you want to mess with that? There are no controls for configuring L3 cache besides "Ring" or "cache" mulitplier.


vcache is subject to the same V_ovs effect as vcore (on this platform, on x99, x299 etc. it it VCCIN that is subject to LLC, so vcore and vcache are reg'd by the IVR).


----------



## boostedxfg2

Question to any experienced delidders, I don't plan to reseal my 8700k, but I was wondering how long i should wait for the liquid metal, to dry or cure or whatever it does, before handling the cpu and reinstalling it on the mobo. I planned to let the IHS sit on top of it for like 2 hours before handling it. Does that sound alright?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

boostedxfg2 said:


> Question to any experienced delidders, I don't plan to reseal my 8700k, but I was wondering how long i should wait for the liquid metal, to dry or cure or whatever it does, before handling the cpu and reinstalling it on the mobo. I planned to let the IHS sit on top of it for like 2 hours before handling it. Does that sound alright?


You don't need to wait at all.
Best thing to do is apply the LM, seat the CPU into the socket, then put the IHS onto the CPU being careful to get it the right way and position.
Then hold the IHS as you lower the retention arm so it doesn't move.


----------



## Spunky

wingman99 said:


> Thanks for the information. When you mention 1-2cm clearance for bank A2, is that on the side or top of the GSkill memory? I don't worry about VRM temperature either, they have safety's built in.


About 1-2 cm on top. Should be more than enough to remove the module(Will not be easy though). The cooler is a little bit higher above that slot. B2 is below the FAN(I have one of the FANs on the right side of the cooler sitting on top of B2 RAM and one in the middle of the cooler put lower so it can blow on the VRMs or at least those on the left side of the socket.

Definitely, NH-D15 is not the nicest looking one but it is effective at keeping temps low.


----------



## wingman99

Falkentyne said:


> LLC cache is L3 cache, is it not?
> Why would you want to mess with that? There are no controls for configuring L3 cache besides "Ring" or "cache" mulitplier.


 Yes L3 is LLC on main stream Intel. I just find it interesting that some people say it is the core voltage for uncore multiplier when it is the Vccio.


----------



## Falkentyne

Uncore isn't what uncore used to be however.
Uncore USED To be the cache voltage (L1, L2 etc). Now it's the "Ring" voltage. In fact, when I change "Uncore" voltage in my own Bios, with a 7820HK, by like 100mv + offset, Throttlestop says I changed "ANALOG I/O voltage".
If that's L3 and Throttlestop doesn't know what at it is, I don't know. But I found on benefit to changing that, and seeing "analog I/O" change, is a little unsettling.

Be careful with that. The setting that matter are CPU core and CPU cache voltages and cache multiplier speed (aka ring). If someone actually sees a benefit to changing uncore, that actually improves stability or speeds or anything....go ahead and post. My nerves are a casualty right now.


----------



## wingman99

Spunky said:


> About 1-2 cm on top. Should be more than enough to remove the module(Will not be easy though). The cooler is a little bit higher above that slot. B2 is below the FAN(I have one of the FANs on the right side of the cooler sitting on top of B2 RAM and one in the middle of the cooler put lower so it can blow on the VRMs or at least those on the left side of the socket.
> 
> Definitely, NH-D15 is not the nicest looking one but it is effective at keeping temps low.


That NH-D15 looks good with your results and I don't like water cooling. Where did you get your watts measurement?


----------



## encrypted11

Is that a clevo laptop?


----------



## Spunky

wingman99 said:


> That NH-D15 looks good with your results and I don't like water cooling. Where did you get your watts measurement?


HWiNFO. CPU Package Power. RealBench - AVG 165W / AVG Temp 64C. Prime95 29.4 Small FTT - AVG 320W / 95C+


----------



## wingman99

Spunky said:


> HWiNFO. CPU Package Power. RealBench - AVG 165W / AVG Temp 64C. Prime95 29.4 Small FTT - AVG 320W / 95C+


Wow I will have to purchase ASRock extreme 4 and the NH-D15 for that kind of watts.:drool: Thanks for all the information.:specool:


----------



## Scotty99

Everyone has good chips but me lol. Tried to push my chip to the max, 5.2 wouldnt even get into windows 5.1 could run cinebench but i got a whea at 1.435, didnt want to push volts any higher. Cooling wasnt an issue at least, max temps of 70c with 1.435v in cinebench.


----------



## feznz

Scotty99 said:


> Everyone has good chips but me lol. Tried to push my chip to the max, 5.2 wouldnt even get into windows 5.1 could run cinebench but i got a whea at 1.435, didnt want to push volts any higher. Cooling wasnt an issue at least, max temps of 70c with 1.435v in cinebench.


its just a number 4.9 to 5.2Ghz is only 6% no real world advantage just some benches 
could always try a bit more voltage on the VCCIO and VCCSA , try around 1.225v


----------



## Scotty99

Ya 1.225 seems to be default on the strix with xmp enabled:
https://imgur.com/FO8EcMA

Im cool with low volts and 4.8, i could probably get 5.1 stable with 1.45 but not sure if thats a safe voltage as most outlets seem to report 1.425 as a max.


----------



## feznz

Spunky said:


> HWiNFO. CPU Package Power. RealBench - AVG 165W / AVG Temp 64C. Prime95 29.4 Small FTT - AVG 320W / 95C+


sure that seems awfully high even 250w would be the maximum I could imagine... though 255A x 1.42v = 362W so technically possible


----------



## boostedxfg2

schoolofmonkey said:


> You don't need to wait at all.
> Best thing to do is apply the LM, seat the CPU into the socket, then put the IHS onto the CPU being careful to get it the right way and position.
> Then hold the IHS as you lower the retention arm so it doesn't move.


Good to hear, but a tad nervous about the retention arms "pushing" on it and causing it move, but I'm sure I'll manage lol.



Scotty99 said:


> Everyone has good chips but me lol. Tried to push my chip to the max, 5.2 wouldnt even get into windows 5.1 could run cinebench but i got a whea at 1.435, didnt want to push volts any higher. Cooling wasnt an issue at least, max temps of 70c with 1.435v in cinebench.


What cooler are you using or are u delidded? Your temps seem really good. I ran realbench for 2 hours at 4.8ghz @ 1.28v and I saw a max of 85c, but it averaged out around 79ish. the 85 seemed to be a random spike. 

I'm using a Cryorig R1 ultimate and no delid yet.


----------



## boostedxfg2

feznz said:


> sure that seems awfully high even 250w would be the maximum I could imagine... though 255A x 1.42v = 362W so technically possible


Is that CPU core/cache current limit a limit for how much wattage it will draw? If set to 255 does that mean it will hit a max of 255 watts? I'm still a noob on many settings in BIOS lol


----------



## Scotty99

boostedxfg2 said:


> Good to hear, but a tad nervous about the retention arms "pushing" on it and causing it move, but I'm sure I'll manage lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What cooler are you using or are u delidded? Your temps seem really good. I ran realbench for 2 hours at 4.8ghz @ 1.28v and I saw a max of 85c, but it averaged out around 79ish. the 85 seemed to be a random spike.
> 
> I'm using a Cryorig R1 ultimate and no delid yet.


Ive got a kraken x62 and delidded. Mind you that was just two cinebench runs, in a stress test id prob hit 80c. Still pretty dam good for a 280 aio tho.


----------



## feznz

boostedxfg2 said:


> Is that CPU core/cache current limit a limit for how much wattage it will draw? If set to 255 does that mean it will hit a max of 255 watts? I'm still a noob on many settings in BIOS lol



ohms law amps x volts = watts 

so 255A x 1.43v = 362w 

if that makes sense


----------



## GeneO

boostedxfg2 said:


> Is that CPU core/cache current limit a limit for how much wattage it will draw? If set to 255 does that mean it will hit a max of 255 watts? I'm still a noob on many settings in BIOS lol


No, it is the limit of how much amps the processor can draw. Watts = power = amps x volts.


----------



## weyburn

Scotty99 said:


> Everyone has good chips but me lol. Tried to push my chip to the max, 5.2 wouldnt even get into windows 5.1 could run cinebench but i got a whea at 1.435, didnt want to push volts any higher. Cooling wasnt an issue at least, max temps of 70c with 1.435v in cinebench.


From silicon lottery:
88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater. 1.4v
54% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.1GHz or greater. 1.412v
22% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.2GHz or greater. 1.425v
3% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.3GHz or greater. 1.437v

The volts at the end were what they rated their chips at for those voltages, not sure if that meant those stats were for those specific voltages or all the same at 1.4v.

but regardless, you essentially got a 50% chance of getting a chip to hit 5.1 at 1.4v and less than 20% chance of it hitting 5.2 @ 1.4v.


----------



## Scotty99

weyburn said:


> From silicon lottery:
> 88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater. 1.4v
> 54% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.1GHz or greater. 1.412v
> 22% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.2GHz or greater. 1.425v
> 3% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.3GHz or greater. 1.437v
> 
> The volts at the end were what they rated their chips at for those voltages, not sure if that meant those stats were for those specific voltages or all the same at 1.4v.
> 
> but regardless, you essentially got a 50% chance of getting a chip to hit 5.1 at 1.4v and less than 20% chance of it hitting 5.2 @ 1.4v.


Thats true, didnt think about it that way. Id just like to be lucky one time haha.


----------



## weyburn

anyone think the 8700k will drop in price with ryzens release mid april? (one unofficial release i heard was april 19). 

i don't remember what happened with the 7700k, but idk if i should wait for a small decrease in price or just go for it once i got my money ready.



Scotty99 said:


> Thats true, didnt think about it that way. Id just like to be lucky one time haha.


don't we all 

edit:

https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k53g

only $1000 for a 8700k that'll hit 5.3GHz, i think it's worth it


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> For 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. 300W capable VRMs aren't going to hold you back in overclocking terms.
> 2. DVID (VID Offset mode) has technical limitations over adaptive vcore (assuming these modes are working as intended).
> 
> Presumably if you're running regular applications with a "target VCore" of 1.4V, light AVX and mostly SSE. A heavier AVX load could take the VID noticeably higher over the "normal levels" with offset mode. Adaptive mode is a better mode of controlling vcore. (under stock frequency ranges, you're running on default VID. When it scales to overclock frequencies it switches to offset mode combined with a "target VID override"). At lower overclocked vcores, its likely a non-issue.
> 
> That's assuming if you aren't intending to keep the power management disabled. But if you're intending to run fixed vCore, then both boards are comparable. In theory (and the VRM datasheet), the Gaming 7 does have a leg up against the Hero in absolute attainable power limits.


thanks, i think i'll go for the maximus hero then.


----------



## HyperC

weyburn said:


> From silicon lottery:
> 88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater. 1.4v
> 54% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.1GHz or greater. 1.412v
> 22% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.2GHz or greater. 1.425v
> 3% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.3GHz or greater. 1.437v
> 
> The volts at the end were what they rated their chips at for those voltages, not sure if that meant those stats were for those specific voltages or all the same at 1.4v.
> 
> but regardless, you essentially got a 50% chance of getting a chip to hit 5.1 at 1.4v and less than 20% chance of it hitting 5.2 @ 1.4v.


Are those bios set voltages or with LLC , why don't they list the Ring OC and how long the stress test passed?


----------



## encrypted11

Bunch of new BIOSes for ASRock, on the bright side, it seemed to have fixed the wonky offsets and very odd VID behaviour from the January (spectre v1 BIOS) to February (spectre v2 BIOS) for my board in particular. Guess it took time integrating the new microcodes proper.
The last good BIOS was the november '17 for working offsets, even with the OS microcode.

Looking pretty optimistic so far, fingers crossed.


----------



## boostedxfg2

feznz said:


> ohms law amps x volts = watts
> 
> so 255A x 1.43v = 362w
> 
> if that makes sense





GeneO said:


> No, it is the limit of how much amps the processor can draw. Watts = power = amps x volts.


Yes this makes perfect sense, thanks


----------



## garretsw

I'm thinking about getting the 8700k and selling my r7 1700. My main concern is the Spectre/Meltdown. How much of a performance impact have you guys seen on stuff like RAM speed and I/O, gaming, and Photo/Video editing. I want to get an NVME but I heard that the new patches have hampered performance by up to 30 percent. Are newer bios updates actively improving the situation?


----------



## sew333

Hey bro . I have an question. Can anybody check your event logs for WHEA-LOGGER 19 warnings? I have some of them in my logs and i am worried if all is fine. No crashing etc. But only that logs in event. Can you check? Here is screen:

https://s10.postimg.org/4uu48kwuh/image.jpg


Just check in event logs in history if you have some of them. I will be more patient.: )

It showed on mine yesterday when i was idling and downloading a game in background. I was in work in this time.﻿

My cpu is 8700K on 4.7ghz. Worried if my cpu is fine. So just asking.


----------



## sew333

Hey bro . I have an question. Can anybody check your event logs for WHEA-LOGGER 19 warnings? I have some of them in my logs and i am worried if all is fine. No crashing etc. But only that logs in event. Can you check? Here is screen:

https://s10.postimg.org/4uu48kwuh/image.jpg


Just check in event logs in history if you have some of them. I will be more patient.: )

It showed on mine yesterday when i was idling and downloading a game in background. I was in work in this time.﻿


I am worried if my cpu is fine.


----------



## weyburn

HyperC said:


> Are those bios set voltages or with LLC , why don't they list the Ring OC and how long the stress test passed?


bios set voltages, they dont state if they use LLC, but if i remember correctly when they sold ryzen they stated their LLC. They do give a 1 year warranty and gaurantee those voltages if you get one of the motherboards on their QVL, so I'm assuming they wouldn't gaurantee a clock if they're gonna do amatuer tests on it. also based on how high the voltages they gaurantee with it, i'd assume you could clock their chips a bit better.

as always, take stats with a grain of salt.






garretsw said:


> I'm thinking about getting the 8700k and selling my r7 1700. My main concern is the Spectre/Meltdown. How much of a performance impact have you guys seen on stuff like RAM speed and I/O, gaming, and Photo/Video editing. I want to get an NVME but I heard that the new patches have hampered performance by up to 30 percent. Are newer bios updates actively improving the situation?



if you do editing then the 1700 is gonna be the same as the 8700k, so no point wasting your money. If you game, the 1700 will only be about 10% worse than the 8700k on average. probably not worth it to upgrade, unless you play competitive e-sports like csgo will you really see any benefit on upgrading.


----------



## elucid087

M.Marcelo said:


> Hello,
> 
> 8700K delided, 5.1 ghz @ 1.265v LLC level 6 on an Asus Strix 370z-e board and 3200 mhz ram.
> 
> VCCIO : 1.0v
> System agent voltage: 1.1v
> CPU Standby voltage: 1.0v
> Spread spectrum disabled



What about your AVX offset? There's no way that you're stable without at least a -4 or -3 offset.


----------



## Aiedail

Not a i7, but an 8600k

I had it stable at 5,2 GHz but decided to step down to 5,0 with the core voltage set to 1,240 V for a cooler and quieter system.


----------



## wingman99

feznz said:


> its just a number 4.9 to 5.2Ghz is only 6% no real world advantage just some benches
> could always try a bit more voltage on the VCCIO and VCCSA , try around 1.225v


My Gigabyte at 3600 speed the Auto Vccsa is 1.284v


----------



## wingman99

HyperC said:


> Are those bios set voltages or with LLC , why don't they list the Ring OC and how long the stress test passed?


Silicon lottery tests the voltage they have specified on the back of the motherboard with a multi meter. It is the actual voltage level.


----------



## wingman99

Scotty99 said:


> Ya 1.225 seems to be default on the strix with xmp enabled:
> https://imgur.com/FO8EcMA
> 
> Im cool with low volts and 4.8, i could probably get 5.1 stable with 1.45 but not sure if thats a safe voltage as most outlets seem to report 1.425 as a max.


Is your Vccio 1.232v Auto also and what speed memory do you have? I'm just trying to compare my Auto with yours.


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, is it safe to use manual voltage of 1.376v idle and 1.344 full load for 24/7 usage? If my Adaptive Mode wasn't bug like many others I would use, but unfortunately I have to use manual mode, I'm stable at 5.1Ghz 1.344v, the step down is 5.0 1.280v, but both ways is manual voltage mode.


----------



## encrypted11

Looney tunes auto VCCSA/IO on XMP, a mate's ASUS Prime-A on the latest BIOS.

You shouldn't depend on Auto SA/IO anyway for most vendors; to ensure the worst chips POST.
This is a setting that can be calibrated with different defaults by the BIOS engineers over time. I wouldn't count on running auto especially with a 3600+ kit.
On a board with a decent memory trace layout and very good memory controller, stock SA/IO won't be a problem with GSAT testing for 3200MHz memory.
I'd imagine the worst IMC sample would already handle 3200MHz on the memory with a <10% overvolt from stock. 
1.2V+ SA/IO are normally what you'd need for 4000MHz mem on an average or weaker IMC on gsat.



Spoiler














https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...VCCIO-System-Agent-HIGH-Voltage-DDR4-3600-MHz


----------



## wingman99

ViTosS said:


> Guys, is it safe to use manual voltage of 1.376v idle and 1.344 full load for 24/7 usage? If my Adaptive Mode wasn't bug like many others I would use, but unfortunately I have to use manual mode, I'm stable at 5.1Ghz 1.344v, the step down is 5.0 1.280v, but both ways is manual voltage mode.


Why can't you use Adaptive on your ASUS? I'm using DVID/Adaptive on my Gigabyte HD3.


----------



## wingman99

encrypted11 said:


> Looney tunes auto VCCSA/IO on XMP, a mate's ASUS Prime-A on the latest BIOS.
> 
> You shouldn't depend on Auto SA/IO anyway for most vendors; to ensure the worst chips POST.
> This is a setting that can be calibrated with different defaults by the BIOS engineers over time. I wouldn't count on running auto especially with a 3600+ kit.
> On a board with a decent memory trace layout and very good memory controller, stock SA/IO won't be a problem with GSAT testing for 3200MHz memory.
> I'd imagine the worst IMC sample would already handle 3200MHz on the memory with a <10% overvolt from stock.
> 1.2V+ SA/IO are normally what you'd need for 4000MHz mem on an average or weaker IMC on gsat.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...VCCIO-System-Agent-HIGH-Voltage-DDR4-3600-MHz


Then why do all the board manufactures micro electronic engineers set Vccio Vccsa above stock like 1.2+ for 3200+memory?


----------



## encrypted11

I don't have an answer for that personally and will not claim I know either. 

While the max safe SA/IO is generally regarded as 1.2V+ max, the IO/SA values above are approximately ~30.5% and ~19% out of spec per Intel datasheet. If you're taking references to the 5% tolerance value, it's still in upwards of ~24% and ~13% out of spec respectively at the XMP values in the screenshot. That's some food for thought.


----------



## Scotty99

My ram is this kit:
https://pcpartpicker.com/product/sH...b-2-x-8gb-ddr4-3000-memory-f4-3000c15d-16gtzr

Paid 120 bucks for it on black friday i think, there was also a 3200 kit but it wasnt on QVL.


----------



## feznz

elucid087 said:


> What about your AVX offset? There's no way that you're stable without at least a -4 or -3 offset.


imagine what that would do on 1.42v 6Ghz?  believe it when I at least see a CPUz validation link but that still means nothing as it might be stable enough to load windows and about 5seconds prime stable 




wingman99 said:


> Then why do all the board manufactures micro electronic engineers set Vccio Vccsa above stock like 1.2+ for 3200+memory?


because on an initial boot the ram will default to 2133Mhz and anything after that even 2800Mhz is considered an overclock so that is the guaranteed voltage for up to 2666Mhz


----------



## wingman99

encrypted11 said:


> I don't have an answer for that personally and will not claim I know either.
> 
> While the max safe SA/IO is generally regarded as 1.2V+ max, the IO/SA values above are approximately ~30.5% and ~19% out of spec per Intel datasheet. If you're taking references to the 5% tolerance value, it's still in upwards of ~24% and ~13% out of spec respectively at the XMP values in the screenshot. That's some food for thought.


I did look at the 5% tolerance before and it is food for thought. However about 99% of the folks don't join forums and set XMP and move on, also you would think if the engineers were enabling settings that would damage the memory controller since sandy bridge till now you would hear about it with the echo chamber of the internet with billions of PC using XMP or AUTO increase of Vccio, Vccsa.


----------



## encrypted11

You make a point there. But (while this may sound tin-foil-ish) board vendors have proven to be capable of engaging themselves in benchmark arms races.

It happened to a fairly large extent on Maxwell GPUs, with CPUs they've done it with out-of-the-box MCE on motherboards over the years. If it makes a product look better at less than ideal longevity, they might just do it as long as it makes the product sell better. For nVidia in particular, Tom Petersen did make a comment on the "arms race" with GPU core voltage on the pascal presentation at PCPer.

Motherboards in particular if I'm a board vendor and I've set the VCCSA/IO at 1.25, I've made memory overclocking easier for the average joe that has no clue about the IMC related power rails require more juice aside from bumping memory frequency and DRAM voltages. That way it'll be perceived by the low information or average consumer that Brand X does better than Y, Z when it probably isn't just because Y had a higher factory overvolt isn't it? 

Some reports on higher xmp IO/SA voltages http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...high-bone-stock-voltages.html#/topics/1640348


----------



## ButcherG5

*Problems with z370 taichi*

Hello all. Sorry for my bad english. 
But i think i need an advice here...
mobo Asrock z370 taichi, last version bios 1.80
When i set llc4 and cpu offset 50, avx offset 0, system start at 5.0 ghz and working correct, complete all tests.

Bios h/w monitor shows there 1,2v on cpu. But whats strange for me, all programs like cpu-z, hwm, aida64 shows diffrent voltages of cpu. And all of them very high, especially in idle. 
How its possible, cpuz reports 1,55 vcore in idle and 1,45 under load, hwm always report 1,4v, aida64 from 1,35 to 1,5v....
I dont think i can have 60c maximum temperatures after tests if there really 1,55 vcore. Its looking like programs lying.

Another interesting thing, i can correctly run my 8700k with llc4, offset 250, avx offset 0 at 5,2 ghz. Bios h/w monitor shows 1,36v on cpu. System complete all tests, 78c hottest core. So, looking like ok, right? But if im going to cpu-z, hwm and aida64, there again crazy numbers - 1,6v in cpuz, 1,47v in hwm and 1,45 to 1,57v in aida64. All of thats making me crazy. 

I cant understand where is true, did i complete safe 5.0/5.2 overlock or i need navigate to cpuz voltage information and trying to lower for something like 4,8ghz with -100 offset for safe numbers like 1,3v in cpuz....Thank you for any advices.


----------



## Spunky

ButcherG5 said:


> Hello all. Sorry for my bad english.
> But i think i need an advice here...
> mobo Asrock z370 taichi, last version bios 1.80
> When i set llc4 and cpu offset 50, avx offset 0, system start at 5.0 ghz and working correct, complete all tests.
> 
> Bios h/w monitor shows there 1,2v on cpu. But whats strange for me, all programs like cpu-z, hwm, aida64 shows diffrent voltages of cpu. And all of them very high, especially in idle.
> How its possible, cpuz reports 1,55 vcore in idle and 1,45 under load, hwm always report 1,4v, aida64 from 1,35 to 1,5v....
> I dont think i can have 60c maximum temperatures after tests if there really 1,55 vcore. Its looking like programs lying.
> 
> Another interesting thing, i can correctly run my 8700k with llc4, offset 250, avx offset 0 at 5,2 ghz. Bios h/w monitor shows 1,36v on cpu. System complete all tests, 78c hottest core. So, looking like ok, right? But if im going to cpu-z, hwm and aida64, there again crazy numbers - 1,6v in cpuz, 1,47v in hwm and 1,45 to 1,57v in aida64. All of thats making me crazy.
> 
> I cant understand where is true, did i complete safe 5.0/5.2 overlock or i need navigate to cpuz voltage information and trying to lower for something like 4,8ghz with -100 offset for safe numbers like 1,3v in cpuz....Thank you for any advices.



It is not a problem with the motherboard. It is a problem with your understanding what offset voltage means. The offset voltage is not a static voltage applied to your CPU but a deviation of the CPU default voltage. Usually the Core VID. A 250 offset means that you are applying 250mv more voltage than the default CPU requires for a certain workload. If the CPU requires 1.4V the motherboard applies 1,65V. LLC, on the other hand, is the way voltage is delivered to the CPU under load. A level 4 on Asrock MB means that the voltage under load would decrease. For Overclock purposes the best option is Level 1. That way you would use less idle voltage for your CPU as the voltage will not drop under load.

With your current settings, you have the following scenario.

You have applied 250mv voltage.

In bios it shows 1,3V(usually is 1.0x V)

While idling the CPU runs at high voltage 1.5V+ (because of the high offset you have applied).
Under load due to the level of LLC you have chosen(LV4) the voltage drops down to 1,45V.

Generally, those are the worst overclock setting you would run on your system.

If you plan to overclock, first you need to change the LLC to level 1(recommended for overclocking)
After that, you can start with small offset and keep increasing it until your CPU is stable under load.

I would start with something like -40mV(YES, negative offset) with LCC1.

PS: And next time you try to overclock, please read some guides. There are plantly of youtube videos especially for your motherboard(Z370 taichi).


----------



## wingman99

encrypted11 said:


> You make a point there. But (while this may sound tin-foil-ish) board vendors have proven to be capable of engaging themselves in benchmark arms races.
> 
> It happened to a fairly large extent on Maxwell GPUs, with CPUs they've done it with out-of-the-box MCE on motherboards over the years. If it makes a product look better at less than ideal longevity, they might just do it as long as it makes the product sell better. For nVidia in particular, Tom Petersen did make a comment on the "arms race" with GPU core voltage on the pascal presentation at PCPer.
> 
> Motherboards in particular if I'm a board vendor and I've set the VCCSA/IO at 1.25, I've made memory overclocking easier for the average joe that has no clue about the IMC related power rails require more juice aside from bumping memory frequency and DRAM voltages. That way it'll be perceived by the low information or average consumer that Brand X does better than Y, Z when it probably isn't just because Y had a higher factory overvolt isn't it?
> 
> Some reports on higher xmp IO/SA voltages http://www.overclock.net/forum/5-in...high-bone-stock-voltages.html#/topics/1640348


That does sound tin-foil-ish. Do you have motherboard review links were all manufactures are represented testing the overclocking ability of memory?


----------



## ButcherG5

Spunky said:


> It is not a problem with the motherboard. It is a problem with your understanding what offset voltage means. The offset voltage is not a static voltage applied to your CPU but a deviation of the CPU default voltage. Usually the Core VID. A 250 offset means that you are applying 250mv more voltage than the default CPU requires for a certain workload. If the CPU requires 1.4V the motherboard applies 1,65V. LLC, on the other hand, is the way voltage is delivered to the CPU under load. A level 4 on Asrock MB means that the voltage under load would decrease. For Overclock purposes the best option is Level 1. That way you would use less idle voltage for your CPU as the voltage will not drop under load.
> 
> With your current settings, you have the following scenario.
> 
> You have applied 250mv voltage.
> 
> In bios it shows 1,3V(usually is 1.0x V)
> 
> While idling the CPU runs at high voltage 1.5V+ (because of the high offset you have applied).
> Under load due to the level of LLC you have chosen(LV4) the voltage drops down to 1,45V.
> 
> Generally, those are the worst overclock setting you would run on your system.
> 
> If you plan to overclock, first you need to change the LLC to level 1(recommended for overclocking)
> After that, you can start with small offset and keep increasing it until your CPU is stable under load.
> 
> I would start with something like -40mV(YES, negative offset) with LCC1.
> 
> PS: And next time you try to overclock, please read some guides. There are plantly of youtube videos especially for your motherboard(Z370 taichi).


Thank you very much! Now its absolutely clear for me. 
Yesterday i get stable overlock with 5ghz, llc1 and fixed 1,43v. 
Today i will try something with offset and llc1 because now i know how its working


----------



## dante`afk

How long does LM on the die last? When I delidded back in October and applied LM I had about 65-70c on load. Now it's 85c. Do I have to reapply again?


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes you do. Which LM did you use? Coolaboratory changed their formula for the worse, so now conductonaut is better. Probably even that Russian 30g tube is better than CLU now.

You're supposed to apply LM to both the core and the backside of the IHS, because LM tends to get absorbed slightly into other surfaces. By painting both sides with LM, you increase stability.
LM should remain stable for over a year. The jury is still out on if LM used on copper heatsinks (either direct die CPU cooling, e.g. laptops, or nickel plated copper desktop heatsinks on top of the IHS) will last long term, provided you "tin" the copper heatsink fully also.


----------



## feznz

dante`afk said:


> How long does LM on the die last? When I delidded back in October and applied LM I had about 65-70c on load. Now it's 85c. Do I have to reapply again?


could be but I found LM cool laboratory ultra very stable i.e applied on 3770k 5+years ago still good I again used the same tube a month ago still ok. couldn't comment on the latest batches of LM

but if you have taken the cooler/waterblock off then you might as well reapply the die.


----------



## cyan

Falkentyne said:


> Yes you do. Which LM did you use? Coolaboratory changed their formula for the worse, so now conductonaut is better. Probably even that Russian 30g tube is better than CLU now.
> 
> You're supposed to apply LM to both the core and the backside of the IHS, because LM tends to get absorbed slightly into other surfaces. By painting both sides with LM, you increase stability.
> LM should remain stable for over a year. The jury is still out on if LM used on copper heatsinks (either direct die CPU cooling, e.g. laptops, or nickel plated copper desktop heatsinks on top of the IHS) will last long term, provided you "tin" the copper heatsink fully also.


is it confirm that Coolaboratory change their formula ? 
any idea since when ?


----------



## Rowethren

Deliding is the only way! I run my fans between 400-600RPM and my max temp in Far Cry 5 is 65°C with an average of 51°C. That is with an overclock of 4.8 to all cores. Nice and cool! Although it always surprises me that the GPU temperature is always so much lower (both CPU/GPU with EK blocks), I guess the GPU has more cooling area as lots of heat is from the VRMs as well as the die. GPU is average 40°C max 52°C.


----------



## HyperC

So my cpu comes back stable on a 4hr test of realbench @ 5.1 avx 0 1.416v cache 44 but when I run 45 hwinfo shows a error is there anyway to tweak the cache voltage


----------



## Rowethren

HyperC said:


> So my cpu comes back stable on a 4hr test of realbench @ 5.1 avx 0 1.416v cache 44 but when I run 45 hwinfo shows a error is there anyway to tweak the cache voltage



What is the error? As far as I am aware core voltage is used for cache voltage so just increase that up a notch and see if they stop. That stopped my cache WHEA anyway.


----------



## HyperC

L1 cache error, I mean if the only way to run ring at 45 is to bump the vcore voltage then going 5.2 on cpu and run 44 would make more sense I suppose


----------



## Rowethren

HyperC said:


> L1 cache error, I mean if the only way to run ring at 45 is to bump the vcore voltage then going 5.2 on cpu and run 44 would make more sense I suppose


Lowering Cache might well stop them as well, you just have to test both ways and choose which you prefer really. I personally run 44 on cache with either 4.8/1.296 or 5.0/1.392 depending on how I feel lol...


----------



## wingman99

Spunky said:


> HWiNFO. CPU Package Power. RealBench - AVG 165W / AVG Temp 64C. Prime95 29.4 Small FTT - AVG 320W / 95C+


Could you add the watts to your post? http://www.overclock.net/forum/27003369-post3254.html I would like to use it for future reference and to help folks.


----------



## HyperC

cant remember if it was pulling 153 or 154


----------



## weyburn

dante`afk said:


> How long does LM on the die last? When I delidded back in October and applied LM I had about 65-70c on load. Now it's 85c. Do I have to reapply again?


from silicon lottery (which use Thermal Grizzly Conductonaut liquid metal.):

There is no need to replace the liquid metal over time. We've been selling delidded processors for three years without any reports of thermal degradation.


----------



## Scotty99

Just lol:





This guy is trying to use reviewer's stress test methods to validate if they got cherry picked samples. The trend continues apparently, since no one can agree what stability means videos like this are allowed to exist.

But hey i guess im the dummy, he is making money off that trash lol.


----------



## toncij

One question for those experienced in CL oc - have you encountered what I'd call "shadow throttling" so far? High enough voltage to keep the CPU running, but evidently throttling because of the lack of voltage to run at desired (set) frequency?
It would show up as lower than expected benchmark scores.


----------



## mtbiker033

I am looking at getting an 8700k and was wondering what the consensus was on motherboards for overclocking, are there any clear winners? just looking for a good daily 4.8-5.0 for gaming.


----------



## encrypted11

So this wasn't a marketing guy's mistake after all.
Never knew it meant something outside of the "custom turboboost 2.0 tables" people were used to on the mainstream platform for several years, since Z370 users never found the X299 style specific per core overclocks.
It finally appeared.










Probably it's already in the Z370 firmware except that barely any board vendors implemented this "new" per core overclock method. This multiplier option was only implemented in the ASRock Z370 BIOS and has been around since the first BIOS but it never worked, the board wouldn't boot on those and the default core multipliers were 255.
There were incremental fixes since the January spectre BIOS and its fully functional right now with the late March BIOS release.  But first thoughts, it seemed like a hybrid between X299 specific per core + custom turboboost 2.0 multipliers in the way it modulates the core multiplier.


----------



## GeneO

? There has been per core overclocking for many generations supported on motherboards. Or maybe you are talking about something different, I can't tell because your second link is 404 image not found.


----------



## wingman99

mtbiker033 said:


> I am looking at getting an 8700k and was wondering what the consensus was on motherboards for overclocking, are there any clear winners? just looking for a good daily 4.8-5.0 for gaming.


Any Z370 will do for gaming at 5.0GHz. My Gigabyte Z370 HD3 does Gaming, blender, handbrake at 5.0GHz and I like the intuitive BIOS. The Asrock Z370 Extreme 4 will run prime95 FMA3 5.0GHz around ~320Watts with a processor delid, if like to to do that sort of thing. It mostly comes down to features that you want on the motherboard.


----------



## HyperC

Question shouldn't the VID voltage be around your Vcore or higher? I just realized that mine is @ 1.280 while my Vcore is 1.416 full load is that limiting my overclock?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Scotty99 said:


> Just lol:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl0we6-ZiQY
> 
> This guy is trying to use reviewer's stress test methods to validate if they got cherry picked samples. The trend continues apparently, since no one can agree what stability means videos like this are allowed to exist.
> 
> But hey i guess im the dummy, he is making money off that trash lol.


I saw that video, idiot really, he puts a lot of hate on Intel and Nvidia that's for sure, the one on Nvidia's shady practices was funny. 
See I can do 5Ghz at 1.396 LLC5 (1.360v under load), pass everything besides OCCT Small Data Set, so does that mean my CPU is stable or not 100% stable.
There's no clear guidelines and in the end leads to conspiracy theorists pointing the finger at Intel for "cherry picking" if reviews only do 1 or 2 stress tests.

Personally they all should get there heads together and agree on what tests to run across the board to be considered Stable, then we won't get this crap.


----------



## encrypted11

GeneO said:


> ? There has been per core overclocking for many generations supported on motherboards. Or maybe you are talking about something different, I can't tell because your second link is 404 image not found.


No. The per core overclocking dated back to as early as Sandybridge were user modded turboboost tables as I've said. Fundamentally, they're all exactly bound by these rules with holdup times as high as 96 seconds in the later gens.

https://www.intel.com/content/www/xa/en/support/articles/000005647/processors.html

The following are completely different matters and image 2 were probably additions to the Coffeelake firmware, but it required integration from the board vendor either way.

"Per core / user modded turboboost tables"








"Specific per core"


----------



## shrin

Strix Z370 F
Corsair Vengeance 2800 (set to XMP 3000/Freq 2933 in bios)
EVGA CLC 280mm AIO
EVGA 1070 ti Hybrid

I like the results of the 5 Way Optimization tool in AI Suite. It took the 8700k to 5.1. I may revert back to that, but I went ahead with a manual OC based on what it set in bios:

Same XMP settings as above, that's what the auto clock set it at.
Synch all cores at 5.1
Avx 0 
TPU II
1.32 Vcore 

Peak temp after 15 min. of RealBench is 83c.

So I'm pretty happy with that. I'm get getting 70c tops in Fire Strike and it occasionally goes into the 60's in FO 4.

At 5.2/1.4 Vcore it crashes with a peak temp of 89c. It crashes during the 2nd pass at 5.2 in the optimization tool as well. And so this is my big question for now: To delid or not to delid? 'Cause it seems likely to me that 5.2 will be the best I'll get and that's not enough of a bump to care about for me. Having the temps drop at 5.1 would be nice I guess, but since games are already below 70c, and gaming is the most stressful thing I use my computer for, is it worth it?

Thanks guys, this thread was fun and informative to read thru!


----------



## GeneO

encrypted11 said:


> No. The per core overclocking dated back to as early as Sandybridge were user modded turboboost tables as I've said. Fundamentally, they're all exactly bound by these rules with holdup times as high as 96 seconds in the later gens.
> 
> https://www.intel.com/content/www/xa/en/support/articles/000005647/processors.html
> 
> The following are completely different matters and image 2 were probably additions to the Coffeelake firmware, but it required integration from the board vendor either way.
> 
> "Per core / user modded turboboost tables"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Specific per core"


Your link is broken. 

Your graphic doesn't make sense. With Intel processors all active cores must run at the same multiplier and voltage. They can all run at the same higher multiplier, boosted, if some cores are not active and/or temperatures and power permits. Active cores cannot be running at different speeds at any instant like in your animated gif.


----------



## encrypted11

Pretty sure "Sync all cores" aren't the default way the Intel CPUs modulate their core multipliers. But it's pretty much the default for DIY boards.
But branded computers (laptops and desktops) typically stick to the default "per core" control method.

But there's only one VID and vcore on the mainstream CPUs, though the cores are able to clock independently to some degree within the 1 to all core turboboost ratio constraints. 

I'll fix the gif later hopefully.


----------



## weyburn

Scotty99 said:


> Just lol:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl0we6-ZiQY
> 
> This guy is trying to use reviewer's stress test methods to validate if they got cherry picked samples. The trend continues apparently, since no one can agree what stability means videos like this are allowed to exist.
> 
> But hey i guess im the dummy, he is making money off that trash lol.


yeah i posted on that vid saying techtubers don't have solid OC's, they just have OC's that are good enough to run a 2min benchmark and that's it. 

he's such an idiot it's laughable.


----------



## encrypted11

Redone specific per core. Neither of these are "sync all cores".

"Per core / user modded turboboost tables"








"Specific per core"


----------



## GeneO

encrypted11 said:


> Pretty sure "Sync all cores" aren't the default way the Intel CPUs modulate their core multipliers. But it's pretty much the default for DIY boards.
> But branded computers (laptops and desktops) typically stick to the default "per core" control method.
> 
> But there's only one VID and vcore on the mainstream CPUs, though the cores are able to clock independently to some degree within the 1 to all core turboboost ratio constraints.
> 
> I'll fix the gif later hopefully.


Cores do not clock independently. All active cores run at the same multiplier and voltage at any instant. 

Per core doesn't mean what you think. For example, when you set per core a 6 core = 45x and 5 core = 46x and 4 core = 47x, etc., it means when all 6 cores are active, they will all run at 45x, when only 5 cores are active they will all run at 46x, and when only 4 cores are active, they will all run at 47x and so on. This scheme takes advantage of the ability to run active cores at a higher multiplier when there are idle cores that are not using power or generating heat.


----------



## GeneO

encrypted11 said:


> Redone specific per core. Neither of these are "sync all cores".
> 
> "Per core / user modded turboboost tables"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Specific per core"


And neither of these are correct or are how the processors operate.


----------



## encrypted11

weyburn said:


> yeah i posted on that vid saying techtubers don't have solid OC's, they just have OC's that are good enough to run a 2min benchmark and that's it.
> 
> he's such an idiot it's laughable.


Well if people looked at past launches, it's pretty clear that Intel appears to sample chips that are at least ~50 percentile in chip quality terms.
I don't mean to say reviewer overclocks are adequate by any means with production time constraints, they're still "proof of scaling" for chips.

What he's conveniently missing though, is the point even AMD does that with their Ryzen press samples. 
Did AMD ship any Ryzen 7 1700 that doesn't do 3.9-4.1GHz in those pretty walnut boxes and that 3.8GHz and 3.7GHz 1700s are still a thing? Well both AMD and Intel does screen chips that are sampled to the press.

It's misinformation for his viewers that do not perform their own fact checking.


----------



## encrypted11

GeneO said:


> Cores do not clock independently. All active cores run at the same multiplier and voltage at any instant.
> 
> Per core doesn't mean what you think. For example, when you set per core a 6 core = 45x and 5 core = 46x and 4 core = 47x, etc., it means when all 6 cores are active, they will all run at 45x, when only 5 cores are active they will all run at 46x, and when only 4 cores are active, they will all run at 47x and so on. This scheme takes advantage of the ability to run active cores at a higher multiplier when there are idle cores that are not using power or generating heat.


I do know that this scheme exists. You realise the gifs are just an actual recording from hwinfo64's summary tab?
I'm not suggesting that hwinfo64 software readouts have the level of precision of the on-chip PCU and other on-die precision monitors, but it is worthwhile comparing how frequency behaviors look in software with Sync all cores and Per core mutlipliers.

If you've put per core frequencies (even if it means a manual input of 5GHz on each active core ratio versus synched) through a benchmark, you'd notice there is a mild multithread performance bias on synched frequencies over independent ones.

Per core and synched core frequencies are also reference in [email protected]'s kabylake overclocking guide.
http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/5/


----------



## GeneO

encrypted11 said:


> I do know that this scheme exists. You realise the gifs are just an actual recording from hwinfo64's summary tab?
> I'm not suggesting that hwinfo64 software readouts have the level of precision of the on-chip PCU and other on-die precision monitors, but it is worthwhile comparing how frequency behaviors look in software with Sync all cores and Per core mutlipliers.
> 
> If you've put per core frequencies (even if it means a manual input of 5GHz on each active core ratio versus synched) through a benchmark, you'd notice there is a mild multithread performance bias on synched frequencies over independent ones.
> 
> Per core and synched core frequencies are also reference in [email protected]'s kabylake overclocking guide.
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2017/kaby-lake-overclocking-guide/5/


HWINFO is not displaying a snapshot in time of the multipliers of each core. It either samples them at different time, or is an average.
Raja's description is misleading. 

If you want to know how this works read the Intel data sheet vol 1 for the 8th generation processors (or any modern generation for that matter):

https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...cessor-family-s-platform-datasheet-vol-1.html


----------



## Jpmboy

"By specific core" is implemented on the X299 Apex properly. Synch all cores and Per Core run the active cores at the frequency set in bios for "All Cores" or for the load-activated core count. (not sure that cleared things up)


----------



## encrypted11

Jpmboy said:


> "By specific core" is implemented on the X299 Apex properly. Synch all cores and Per Core run the active cores at the frequency set in bios for "All Cores" or for the load-activated core count. (not sure that cleared things up)


Thanks for clearing things up.
Specific per core (at least asrock Z370) has an additional constraint on top of the 1-6 core "per core" ratio rule. 
The lowest ratio (1st to 6th core) are applied across all cores when all 6 cores are load activated. 

If my ratios are: 52, 52, 50, 50, 52, 52 "specific per core", the cores are able to hit the max ratio on light/mixed/bursty loads.
But when all cores are load activated, x50 is assumed on the core ratio as if they were the 5-core ratio and 6-core ratio in "Per core" it seems.


----------



## Jpmboy

encrypted11 said:


> Thanks for clearing things up.
> Specific per core (at least asrock Z370) has an additional constraint on top of the 1-6 core "per core" ratio rule.
> The lowest ratio (1st to 6th core) are applied across all cores when all 6 cores are load activated.
> 
> If my ratios are: 52, 52, 50, 50, 52, 52 "specific per core", the cores are able to hit the max ratio on light/mixed/bursty loads.
> But when all cores are load activated, x50 is assumed on the core ratio as if they were the 5-core ratio and 6-core ratio in "Per core" it seems.


Yeah - that's likely because the AVX ratio (or AVX load) is based off the lowest multiplier in the stack. So in your case, with no AVX offset, it would run at 50x if that is what you mean. A By Specific Core OC requires that each core have the vcore for it defined separately in Bios... lol, this is a long process for an 18 core 7980XE.


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> Well if people looked at past launches, it's pretty clear that Intel appears to sample chips that are at least ~50 percentile in chip quality terms.
> I don't mean to say reviewer overclocks are adequate by any means with production time constraints, they're still "proof of scaling" for chips.
> 
> What he's conveniently missing though, is the point even AMD does that with their Ryzen press samples.
> Did AMD ship any Ryzen 7 1700 that doesn't do 3.9-4.1GHz in those pretty walnut boxes and that 3.8GHz and 3.7GHz 1700s are still a thing? Well both AMD and Intel does screen chips that are sampled to the press.
> 
> It's misinformation for his viewers that do not perform their own fact checking.


that's cuz the reviewers are doing stuff on $250+ boards. I tested my ryzen chip on 3 different boards. On two of those baords i maxed out my chip at 3.95, wouldn't survive any stress tests at 4 or above to save its life, regardless of voltages i was putting into it. then on my 3rd board, i was able to get 4.0 at 3.56v stable, and was able to bench tests at 4.1. 

If you're going for the higher than average clocks, you're gonna need better cooling and better motherboards. People don't realize this. so, as I said in the video, i'm sure they got those results with average chips cuz they 1. don't put too much effort into making sure the clocks are stable 2. using $250-$300 motherboards that can hold better clocks 3. have open bench expensive cooling. while most people are gonna use cheap $20 evo coolers and cheapest motherbaord they can buy.


----------



## mtbiker033

wingman99 said:


> Any Z370 will do for gaming at 5.0GHz. My Gigabyte Z370 HD3 does Gaming, blender, handbrake at 5.0GHz and I like the intuitive BIOS. The Asrock Z370 Extreme 4 will run prime95 FMA3 5.0GHz around ~320Watts with a processor delid, if like to to do that sort of thing. It mostly comes down to features that you want on the motherboard.


ok great, thank you! i went with a tai chi


----------



## wingman99

weyburn said:


> that's cuz the reviewers are doing stuff on $250+ boards. I tested my ryzen chip on 3 different boards. On two of those baords i maxed out my chip at 3.95, wouldn't survive any stress tests at 4 or above to save its life, regardless of voltages i was putting into it. then on my 3rd board, i was able to get 4.0 at 3.56v stable, and was able to bench tests at 4.1.
> 
> If you're going for the higher than average clocks, you're gonna need better cooling and better motherboards. People don't realize this. so, as I said in the video, i'm sure they got those results with average chips cuz they 1. don't put too much effort into making sure the clocks are stable 2. using $250-$300 motherboards that can hold better clocks 3. have open bench expensive cooling. while most people are gonna use cheap $20 evo coolers and cheapest motherbaord they can buy.


That is what I did. I have $120.00 Gigabyte HD3 overclocked to 5.0 GHz with a 212 EVO cooler and memory overclocked now to 3733MHz 17-17-17-37.


----------



## Scotty99

Anyone in here own/have owned a g3258? Curious how well they would play WoW, given they have haswell IPC wonder if they could match a overclocked 4790k? Got one off ebay for 35 bucks, fun little side project


----------



## psychok9

Hello anyone!
I would buy a 8700k to OC, but I'm worried about the delidding (but I don't like high temps).
I've found on a shop an 8700K delidded and tested at 5.0GHz at 557$/499.
What is the average statistics for 8700k OC delidded? Is there a great chance to get 4.9/5GHz (w/AIO 240mm ofc)?
The best price for a standard 8700k not delidded/not tested is 351$/315€ here.


----------



## Rowethren

psychok9 said:


> Hello anyone!
> I would buy a 8700k to OC, but I'm worried about the delidding (but I don't like high temps).
> I've found on a shop an 8700K delidded and tested at 5.0GHz at 557$/499.
> What is the average statistics for 8700k OC delidded? Is there a great chance to get 4.9/5GHz (w/AIO 240mm ofc)?
> The best price for a standard 8700k not delidded/not tested is 351$/315€ here.


I payed £500 for my delided and pre binned 8700k about a month after release. They went up to £550 after though so I would say that is probably a fair price.


----------



## wingman99

psychok9 said:


> Hello anyone!
> I would buy a 8700k to OC, but I'm worried about the delidding (but I don't like high temps).
> I've found on a shop an 8700K delidded and tested at 5.0GHz at 557$/499.
> What is the average statistics for 8700k OC delidded? Is there a great chance to get 4.9/5GHz (w/AIO 240mm ofc)?
> The best price for a standard 8700k not delidded/not tested is 351$/315€ here.


As of 3/22/18, the top 88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater. 1.40V Vcore -2 AVX Offset https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g


----------



## Spunky

All should do 5Ghz delided without problems. 550$ is too much. A deliding tool in aliexpress is 7$ conductonaut is 10$.


----------



## wingman99

Fact Silicon lottery tests 1000 i7 8600k's at a time and 80% will run 5.0GHz or more fully stable at 1.40V Vcore -2 AVX.


----------



## marjamar

Started another upgrade about a month ago. Still working on tuning it. Updated my avatar and signature as they were both from many years ago. Was on AMD cpu's for the past 10 years or more, other then a few builds I did for others using Intel. This new 8700K is altogether different and it's kind of fun learning as I go. I'm up to 5.1 GHz and I feel it's stable, in everything I have tried except Prime95 small FFT's. Can only run that just under 4 minutes and I drop a worker on worker #10. Always the same. Prime95 blend ran for over 2 hours yesterday and I have no reason to believe it would not keep running as temps stay below 75 C. and vcore is 1.392 to 1.404v. I've delidded this CPU as it was just way to hot to do much of anything with. I can still get it hot running small FFT's, but at my clocks, and the limited time it will run without dropping a worker, it is about 83 to 85 C. 

I would like to run lower vcore and obviously it would be nice to run small FFT runs without problems, so I am still looking at my options here to do both.

I will be doing some reading on this thread to see what people have been doing and maybe I can glean some insight here.

-Rodger


----------



## marjamar

Made just a couple small changes in BIOS and got a stable Prime95 small FFT run for 31 minutes when I stopped it. I think that's long enough for me as I will never stress this computer anywhere close to this much for so long in anything I would be doing. Here's a print screen just before I stopped it.

-Rodger


----------



## schoolofmonkey

marjamar said:


> Made just a couple small changes in BIOS and got a stable Prime95 small FFT run for 31 minutes when I stopped it. I think that's long enough for me as I will never stress this computer anywhere close to this much for so long in anything I would be doing. Here's a print screen just before I stopped it.
> 
> -Rodger


Have you tried OCCT Small Data Set, I was able to pass Prime95 Small FFT but fail OCCT.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

schoolofmonkey said:


> Have you tried OCCT Small Data Set, I was able to pass Prime95 Small FFT but fail OCCT.


occt got kind of brutal in that latest update lol didnt he.

I stopped using p95 and started using occt more and more.

I have a couple of profiles for my overclocks.

Have realbench from asus, 8hr stress overclocks stable that required WAY WAY WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY less voltage than a prime run for 24/7 including games never have a problem with this overclocks. 

Im ditching p95 for occt as its doing wonders on my intel/amd rigs without the overvoltage. Find out the other day in a occt run that was p95 stable. Runs cooler too. that "cuac" is annoying lol.

For more serious stuff data crunching etc if needed i have profiles made on occt instead of realbench


----------



## DeX

What's the general manual voltage we should be using for VCCIO/VCCSA for 4.8 - 5ghz with 3000mhz ram? Under what circumstances do we mess with it?


----------



## mouacyk

0.95v to 1.0v should be more than sufficient for 3000MHz DDR4 (2 sticks). May have to ad 0.05v for 4 sticks. These voltages are stock on my motherboard.

3600MHz-C15 runs fine with my 8700K at 5GHz at 1.05/1.0v, which is a tiny bump.


----------



## wingman99

zGunBLADEz said:


> occt got kind of brutal in that latest update lol didnt he.
> 
> I stopped using p95 and started using occt more and more.
> 
> I have a couple of profiles for my overclocks.
> 
> Have realbench from asus, 8hr stress overclocks stable that required WAY WAY WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY less voltage than a prime run for 24/7 including games never have a problem with this overclocks.
> 
> Im ditching p95 for occt as its doing wonders on my intel/amd rigs without the overvoltage. Find out the other day in a occt run that was p95 stable. Runs cooler too. that "cuac" is annoying lol.
> 
> For more serious stuff data crunching etc if needed i have profiles made on occt instead of realbench


Each stress test utilizes the processor differently and each processor is different in production tolerances and characteristics. Example, I have had processors pass prime95 small FFT and fail RealBench. Then other processors pass Prime95 small FFT and Fail in gaming or RealBench.


----------



## DeX

Thanks!


----------



## DeX

I lost the lottery hard.

1.36v for stable 4.8
1.39v for stable 4.9 (90C under stress test) h115i
Didnt bother with 5.0 cuz temps.

Guess I have to delid just to keep 4.9 cool.


----------



## marjamar

schoolofmonkey said:


> Have you tried OCCT Small Data Set, I was able to pass Prime95 Small FFT but fail OCCT.


I was using it, but the program itself quite loading. Uninstalled, CCleaned, reinstalled a new d/l and it still would no run. This was the latest version in both cases. I was going to d/l an earlier version, but never did.

-Rodger


----------



## wingman99

DeX said:


> I lost the lottery hard.
> 
> 1.36v for stable 4.8
> 1.39v for stable 4.9 (90C under stress test) h115i
> Didnt bother with 5.0 cuz temps.
> 
> Guess I have to delid just to keep 4.9 cool.


When you delid the temps will do 15-20c cooler and it might use less voltage for 4.9-5.0GHz. If your not going to run stress tests all the time I would not worry about the temperature.


----------



## Rowethren

DeX said:


> What's the general manual voltage we should be using for VCCIO/VCCSA for 4.8 - 5ghz with 3000mhz ram? Under what circumstances do we mess with it?


I run mine at 0.975V with 4 sticks of 3000Mhz and 5Ghz on core, all pretty stable for me but all CPUs vary so you might need higher or lower than that; it should be ballpark though.


----------



## encrypted11

DeX said:


> What's the general manual voltage we should be using for VCCIO/VCCSA for 4.8 - 5ghz with 3000mhz ram? Under what circumstances do we mess with it?


It's a walk in a park for Coffeelake. You're probably fine with Intel's rated tolerance at +-5%.
If it makes you feel better, add 5% on top of IO 0.95V and SA 1.05V. 
System Agent Clocks default at 800MHz for desktop but some board vendors run 1000MHz since it's a supported figure. But you'll need a little less voltage at 800MHz as well.
I haven't found a need for 1000MHz System agent unless I'm dealing with 4133+ on google stressapptest personally, but it's going to vary abit with different motherboards/BIOSes/Trace layouts and between 800-1000MHz system agent the performance impact is quite negligible, a hardware rep from ASUS has commented on default SA clocks vs 1GHz+ in his own testing and found it to be negligible as well.


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

DeX said:


> I lost the lottery hard.
> 
> 1.36v for stable 4.8
> 1.39v for stable 4.9 (90C under stress test) h115i
> Didnt bother with 5.0 cuz temps.
> 
> Guess I have to delid just to keep 4.9 cool.


Before I delided my chip, It needed 1.375v for 5Gh (which would throttle), fans on my h115i at 100% and room temp at 60F to pass 30mins(did not go longer because of temps @ 90c+) lol. Now after the delid with liquid metal it needs 1.36v for 5ghz and passed 8hrs of occt small data set @ 70c avg 76c max. I dont know about going higher on voltage cause i am comfortable with it rather than 5.1-5.2Ghz @ 1.45v+ which does not work for me anyway, I mean i could probably get it to work but 5ghz @ 1.36v is perfect for me especially since the chip is out of warranty now lol.


----------



## ZOONAMI

Non K 8700 here, I'm impressed. Does 4415 all core 4715 turbo at 1.125 volts. 

Intel stress test, timespy, and prime 95 maxing temps in the 70s on the Intel stock cooler.

Honestly I wouldn't even bother with an 8700k as you're spending at least $100 more for not even a 10% performance boost in actual applications. And then you're probably running pretty high voltage to get that 10%.


----------



## jlp0209

Here's my fun 8700K / Z370 adventure so far. It's amazing how sensitive my 8700K is toward motherboard type. Never had so many issues prior to Z370. I've used a Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7, Asus Strix Z370G, MSI Z370M Gaming AC, and the reigning champ, Asus ROG Hero Z370. 

Gigabyte Gaming 7: Ran fine at 4.8ghz @ 1.248 - 1.264v. Horrible VRM cooling, sold the board.

Asus ROG Hero Z370: Runs fine at 4.8ghz @ 1.248v. Wanted to venture into Micro ATX builds, sold board. 

Strix Z370G: Worst motherboard I've ever used, first and last Strix I'll buy. BIOS was very messed up and LLC was broken regardless of setting. Couldn't even set all cores to 4.7ghz without bumping Vcore to 1.280v. I think I even got errors at that voltage in Prime95. Returned and exchanged for MSI. 

MSI Z370M Gaming AC: old BIOS seemed to be OK, but ran 4.8ghz at 1.264v - 1.280. Latest BIOS is a cluster. Voltage is all over the place and way too high with LLC set from 1 to 3. 4 and lower, way too much Vdroop and no desire to waste more hours tinkering. 

As luck would have it, the buyer on eBay who bought my ROG Hero board is an idiot and started a bogus return stating the board wouldn't post and wouldn't recognize his hard drive. Initially I was angry but then realized I desperately missed the Hero, so accepted the return. Received the board back, surprisingly, in the same flawless condition it was in when I sold it. 

I got the ROG Hero back up and running, and decided to delid the 8700K w/ CLU on die and IHS, and did some initial testing last night.

My temps plummeted about 20 degrees. Before delid at 4.8ghz and 1.248v I was hitting 90 degrees in Prime95 28.10 small ffp. Cooler is H100i V2. 

My CPU sweet spot is 5.0ghz at 1.328v per my initial testing. Passed an hour of Prime95 small ffp with max CPU package temp of 72. Passed 1 hour of RealBench. Will try OCCT later. I tried 5.1ghz at 1.36v and got an error in Prime after 15 minutes. I don't want to raise voltage any higher it isn't worth it. 

The boards are expensive, but I've had the best luck and most stability with the ROG Hero line (owned the Maximus 8,9, and now 10). The ROG M10 Hero requires less voltage than all of the other boards I've tried w/ my CPU.

Phew.


----------



## lutel

I had terrible experience with ASUS as well. As for MSI Z370M Gaming AC - which BIOS version was good for you?


----------



## jlp0209

lutel said:


> I had terrible experience with ASUS as well. As for MSI Z370M Gaming AC - which BIOS version was good for you?


BIOS 7B44v11 was the version that worked. The latest, 7B44v13 does not. Since October 2017 there have only been 2 BIOS updates for this board. Not cool.

I've since learned that different teams work on BIOS regarding Asus ROG Strix and ROG Hero lines.


----------



## ZOONAMI

lutel said:


> I had terrible experience with ASUS as well. As for MSI Z370M Gaming AC - which BIOS version was good for you?





jlp0209 said:


> lutel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had terrible experience with ASUS as well. As for MSI Z370M Gaming AC - which BIOS version was good for you?
> 
> 
> 
> BIOS 7B44v11 was the version that worked. The latest, 7B44v13 does not. Since October 2017 there have only been 2 BIOS updates for this board. Not cool.
> 
> I've since learned that different teams work on BIOS regarding Asus ROG Strix and ROG Hero lines.
Click to expand...

Funny, the MSI z370m is the board I just installed my 8700 on. 

I just installed the newest bios right away.

I did notice the adaptive voltage mode does not work at all, it just seems to stay on auto voltage. Override and offset work fine though.

Seeing the 8700k is capable of like 10k timespy scores is making me maybe question if I should return the 8700 and get an 8700k. I'm just not sure if something like a cryorig h7 would be enough for a 5ghz all core oc. I'm not really willing to spend much more than that on a cooler on top of the $50 needed to get the 8700k for what we'll likely only result in a 500mhz oc.

I had a skythe Mugen 5 that I returned because it didn't perform any better than the stock Intel cooler when stress testing despite several remounts.

I can get an 8k timespy score on the 8700, so I'm wondering if that potential 20% boost in timespy will translate comparably for games and general use. I think a 9k timespy on an ocd 8700k is more realistic though, as the 10k scores are delidded and running at 5.3ghz plus.


----------



## jlp0209

ZOONAMI said:


> Funny, the MSI z370m is the board I just installed my 8700 on.
> 
> I just installed the newest bios right away.
> 
> I did notice the adaptive voltage mode does not work at all, it just seems to stay on auto voltage. Override and offset work fine though.
> 
> Seeing the 8700k is capable of like 10k timespy scores is making me maybe question if I should return the 8700 and get an 8700k. I'm just not sure if something like a cryorig h7 would be enough for a 5ghz all core oc. I'm not really willing to spend much more than that on a cooler on top of the $50 needed to get the 8700k for what we'll likely only result in a 500mhz oc.
> 
> I had a skythe Mugen 5 that I returned because it didn't perform any better than the stock Intel cooler when stress testing despite several remounts.
> 
> I can get an 8k timespy score on the 8700, so I'm wondering if that potential 20% boost in timespy will translate comparably for games and general use. I think a 9k timespy on an ocd 8700k is more realistic though, as the 10k scores are delidded and running at 5.3ghz plus.


Yes, I think simple "override" worked OK for me, but I always use adaptive voltage. Setting adaptive made no difference, my Vcore was always at like 1.40v. 

Most people top out at 4.8 to 4.9ghz when not delidded, due to thermals. You should be OK at those clocks -I think- with your cooler, depending on chip quality, but you will be pushing it for sure when stress testing. The locked 8700 runs cooler than the 8700K. I don't believe anyone for a second who says "yeah, I'm stable at 5.x ghz not delidded, max temp of 85." They are using older versions of Prime or running tests for like 1 minute. With my H100i V2 and modest voltage of 1.248 I was at 90 degrees in Prime 95 small ffp fma3 testing. At 4.9ghz and 1.296 Vcore I was at 97 degrees. The 8700K runs hot. 

If you're not willing to delid to get to 5ghz I would be content with the 8700 honestly, considering your cooler and that you have it up and running already w/ the 8700. On the other hand, you could score a great chip that doesn't need a lot of voltage. Maybe treat yourself to early tax refund and snag the 8700K?


----------



## weyburn

jlp0209 said:


> Here's my fun 8700K / Z370 adventure so far. It's amazing how sensitive my 8700K is toward motherboard type. Never had so many issues prior to Z370. I've used a Gigabyte Z370 Gaming 7, Asus Strix Z370G, MSI Z370M Gaming AC, and the reigning champ, Asus ROG Hero Z370.
> 
> Gigabyte Gaming 7: Ran fine at 4.8ghz @ 1.248 - 1.264v. Horrible VRM cooling, sold the board.
> 
> Asus ROG Hero Z370: Runs fine at 4.8ghz @ 1.248v. Wanted to venture into Micro ATX builds, sold board.
> 
> Strix Z370G: Worst motherboard I've ever used, first and last Strix I'll buy. BIOS was very messed up and LLC was broken regardless of setting. Couldn't even set all cores to 4.7ghz without bumping Vcore to 1.280v. I think I even got errors at that voltage in Prime95. Returned and exchanged for MSI.
> 
> MSI Z370M Gaming AC: old BIOS seemed to be OK, but ran 4.8ghz at 1.264v - 1.280. Latest BIOS is a cluster. Voltage is all over the place and way too high with LLC set from 1 to 3. 4 and lower, way too much Vdroop and no desire to waste more hours tinkering.
> 
> As luck would have it, the buyer on eBay who bought my ROG Hero board is an idiot and started a bogus return stating the board wouldn't post and wouldn't recognize his hard drive. Initially I was angry but then realized I desperately missed the Hero, so accepted the return. Received the board back, surprisingly, in the same flawless condition it was in when I sold it.
> 
> I got the ROG Hero back up and running, and decided to delid the 8700K w/ CLU on die and IHS, and did some initial testing last night.
> 
> My temps plummeted about 20 degrees. Before delid at 4.8ghz and 1.248v I was hitting 90 degrees in Prime95 28.10 small ffp. Cooler is H100i V2.
> 
> My CPU sweet spot is 5.0ghz at 1.328v per my initial testing. Passed an hour of Prime95 small ffp with max CPU package temp of 72. Passed 1 hour of RealBench. Will try OCCT later. I tried 5.1ghz at 1.36v and got an error in Prime after 15 minutes. I don't want to raise voltage any higher it isn't worth it.
> 
> The boards are expensive, but I've had the best luck and most stability with the ROG Hero line (owned the Maximus 8,9, and now 10). The ROG M10 Hero requires less voltage than all of the other boards I've tried w/ my CPU.
> 
> Phew.


i'm really happy to hear this, i was really interested in the gaming 7 but I ended up tossing out the extra bucks for the Hero. I couldn't really find anywhere online where someone had both, but i'm glad with my choice.


----------



## weyburn

ZOONAMI said:


> Non K 8700 here, I'm impressed. Does 4415 all core 4715 turbo at 1.125 volts.
> 
> Intel stress test, timespy, and prime 95 maxing temps in the 70s on the Intel stock cooler.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't even bother with an 8700k as you're spending at least $100 more for not even a 10% performance boost in actual applications. And then you're probably running pretty high voltage to get that 10%.


it's only $50 more for the unlocked version. 15% more in price.


----------



## ZOONAMI

weyburn said:


> ZOONAMI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non K 8700 here, I'm impressed. Does 4415 all core 4715 turbo at 1.125 volts.
> 
> Intel stress test, timespy, and prime 95 maxing temps in the 70s on the Intel stock cooler.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't even bother with an 8700k as you're spending at least $100 more for not even a 10% performance boost in actual applications. And then you're probably running pretty high voltage to get that 10%.
> 
> 
> 
> it's only $50 more for the unlocked version. 15% more in price.
Click to expand...

You aren't factoring in the cooler or potential delid.


----------



## lutel

I'm new to overclock, last time I was overclocking it was like 15 years ago. I'm planning my next build to be on MSI Z370M Gamin g Pro and 8700K. I didn't know 8700 is also overclockable. Is it possible with that mainboard, what memory should I buy? And what frequency can I expect to achieve with decent air cooling and deliding?


----------



## ZOONAMI

lutel said:


> I'm new to overclock, last time I was overclocking it was like 15 years ago. I'm planning my next build to be on MSI Z370M Gamin g Pro and 8700K. I didn't know 8700 is also overclockable. Is it possible with that mainboard, what memory should I buy? And what frequency can I expect to achieve with decent air cooling and deliding?


It isn't really very overclockable. All you can do is a 102.7 bclk which pretty much puts it barely above a stock 8700k. Coffee lake loves fast ram so get ddr4 3200 or so if possible.

Latency is also important so I would get CL16 3200 over 3600 CL19 for example.


----------



## jlp0209

weyburn said:


> i'm really happy to hear this, i was really interested in the gaming 7 but I ended up tossing out the extra bucks for the Hero. I couldn't really find anywhere online where someone had both, but i'm glad with my choice.


In fairness, it was right at the time of the Gaming 7 launch. Not everyone experienced poor VRM heatsink contact. I was just unlucky. It is a fantastic board. BIOS- not so much. But a top notch board otherwise. 



lutel said:


> I'm new to overclock, last time I was overclocking it was like 15 years ago. I'm planning my next build to be on MSI Z370M Gamin g Pro and 8700K. I didn't know 8700 is also overclockable. Is it possible with that mainboard, what memory should I buy? And what frequency can I expect to achieve with decent air cooling and deliding?


If you get the 8700K with decent air cooling and delid, you can hopefully achieve 5.0ghz easily.


----------



## Scotty99

This ram is on a "ok" deal right now:
https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod...-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## wingman99

ZOONAMI said:


> Non K 8700 here, I'm impressed. Does 4415 all core 4715 turbo at 1.125 volts.
> 
> Intel stress test, timespy, and prime 95 maxing temps in the 70s on the Intel stock cooler.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't even bother with an 8700k as you're spending at least $100 more for not even a 10% performance boost in actual applications. And then you're probably running pretty high voltage to get that 10%.


How did you achieve 4.7GHz with a i7 8700 non k?


----------



## marik123

Right now I have my system running at 5ghz, been rock solid for 4 months without any issues. Only problem I have is the heat issue. With CPU-Z stress test running, I get 70c under load for CPU and prime95 will spike up to 90c. My GPU temp runs at 65c max right now with an arctic cooling twin turbo III heatsink running at 60% fan speed whereas the stock cooling is 75c. I do see many people on this forum get way lower temperature than me with a 240mm AIO. If I do switch to a 240mm AIO, will I be able to get like 10c difference over my air cooling setup? My room temperature is 71F.

Spec
Asrock Z370 Extreme4 1.80 BIOS
8700K Delid CLU/MX4 5Ghz 1.328v (47x cache, VCCIO = 1.125v, VSSA = 1.2v)
Cryorig H5 Universal with stock 140mm slim fan (100% clean with no dust on it)
Gskill DDR4 3200 2x8GB CL14 o/c to 4133mhz, 17-17-17-37 2T 1.410v
128GB Samsung PM961 SSD (Same as the EVO) NVME for W10
4TB WD RED PRO 7200RPM HDD for storage
DVDRW SATA
MSI GTX1080 8GB ARMOR OC with Arctic Cooling Twin Turbo III GPU COOLER MX4 o/c to 2100/11000 (100% clean with no dust on it)
Rosewill Capstone 550W 80 Plus Gold PSU
Corsair Carbide Spec-01 Case with 2x 140mm NZXT intake fan running at full speed, 1x 120mm NZXT rear exhaust fan running at full speed and 1x 120mm NZXT top exhaust fan running at 800RPM. I also removed the bottom hard drive cage, bought a 5.25 to 3.5 converter and moved my 4TB hard drive below my DVDRW drive for front intake fan maximum air flow. I also use zip tight to hide as much cable to right side panel as possible to avoid any air flow blockage. (Followed the overclock.net air cooling advice section)


----------



## wingman99

lutel said:


> I'm new to overclock, last time I was overclocking it was like 15 years ago. I'm planning my next build to be on MSI Z370M Gamin g Pro and 8700K. I didn't know 8700 is also overclockable. Is it possible with that mainboard, what memory should I buy? And what frequency can I expect to achieve with decent air cooling and deliding?


Out of a 1000 CPUs tested by silicon lottery, As of 3/22/18, the top 88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater at 1.40V Vcore -2 AVX Offset are completely stable. https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g?variant=224965885964


----------



## ZOONAMI

wingman99 said:


> ZOONAMI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Non K 8700 here, I'm impressed. Does 4415 all core 4715 turbo at 1.125 volts.
> 
> Intel stress test, timespy, and prime 95 maxing temps in the 70s on the Intel stock cooler.
> 
> Honestly I wouldn't even bother with an 8700k as you're spending at least $100 more for not even a 10% performance boost in actual applications. And then you're probably running pretty high voltage to get that 10%.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you achieve 4.7GHz with a i7 8700 non k?
Click to expand...




wingman99 said:


> lutel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to overclock, last time I was overclocking it was like 15 years ago. I'm planning my next build to be on MSI Z370M Gamin g Pro and 8700K. I didn't know 8700 is also overclockable. Is it possible with that mainboard, what memory should I buy? And what frequency can I expect to achieve with decent air cooling and deliding?
> 
> 
> 
> Out of a 1000 CPUs tested by silicon lottery, As of 3/22/18, the top 88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater at 1.40V Vcore -2 AVX Offset are completely stable. https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g?variant=224965885964
Click to expand...

A bclk oc.

1.4 I wouldn't call stable though. That will cause major chip degradation over not even a lot of time.


----------



## weyburn

after overclocking my 8700k to 5.0 in the bios, i run tests and it won't go above 3.9 mhz... cinebench run is showing 1250 score when it should be getting over 1600... anyone can help me? my power settings is set to high performance...


----------



## encrypted11

https://pastebin.com/7bsHYprZ

My baseline M10H settings. The Extreme Tweaker and Advanced config -> CPU Config stuff will be beneficial.

Do update the Core/Cache frequencies, VCCIO, VCCSA, vCore etc, Long Duration Power Limit and Short Duration limit better fit your silicon and cooling capability.


----------



## Scotty99

weyburn said:


> after overclocking my 8700k to 5.0 in the bios, i run tests and it won't go above 3.9 mhz... cinebench run is showing 1250 score when it should be getting over 1600... anyone can help me? my power settings is set to high performance...


You probably have to increase power limits, i have mine set to 180 and no throttling.


----------



## toncij

ZOONAMI said:


> A bclk oc.
> 
> 1.4 I wouldn't call stable though. That will cause major chip degradation over not even a lot of time.


Do you have any evidence of degradation at 1.4?


----------



## cyan

encrypted11 said:


> https://pastebin.com/7bsHYprZ
> 
> My baseline M10H settings. The Extreme Tweaker and Advanced config -> CPU Config stuff will be beneficial.
> 
> Do update the Core/Cache frequencies, VCCIO, VCCSA, vCore etc, Long Duration Power Limit and Short Duration limit better fit your silicon and cooling capability.


wow 5.3ghz with no AVX offset. 
binned cpu ? or just lucky ?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

toncij said:


> Do you have any evidence of degradation at 1.4?


he is talking about chip degradation with 1.4 yet again hes blck overclock is way more dangerous than the 1.4v

I have a [email protected] @ 1.43v since day one till the other days 0 degradation.


----------



## encrypted11

cyan said:


> wow 5.3ghz with no AVX offset.
> binned cpu ? or just lucky ?


Both of the above?


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> https://pastebin.com/7bsHYprZ
> 
> My baseline M10H settings. The Extreme Tweaker and Advanced config -> CPU Config stuff will be beneficial.
> 
> Do update the Core/Cache frequencies, VCCIO, VCCSA, vCore etc, Long Duration Power Limit and Short Duration limit better fit your silicon and cooling capability.


Thanks I'll try this out.


Scotty99 said:


> weyburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> after overclocking my 8700k to 5.0 in the bios, i run tests and it won't go above 3.9 mhz... cinebench run is showing 1250 score when it should be getting over 1600... anyone can help me? my power settings is set to high performance...
> 
> 
> 
> You probably have to increase power limits, i have mine set to 180 and no throttling.
Click to expand...

I even put it back to stock and it did the same thing.

It might be the motherboard, only one of the four ram slots work, and it was missing 7 items in the box somehow...


----------



## encrypted11

And ~LLC5 would work, the early BIOSes needed a little help with excessive vdroop.


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> And ~LLC5 would work, the early BIOSes needed a little help with excessive vdroop.


I set mine to 6, 5 is better now?

Voltages aren't the problem atm sadly but good info to know


----------



## encrypted11

5 is generally accepted as the sweetspot for Z170 through Z370.
I suppose the RAMs are confirmed to be working from the Ryzen build you're migrating?
It could be a bad board or CPU (if you've sliced the PCB from a delid for example) at this point.


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> 5 is generally accepted as the sweetspot for Z170 through Z370.
> I suppose the RAMs are confirmed to be working from the Ryzen build you're migrating?
> It could be a bad board or CPU (if you've sliced the PCB from a delid for example) at this point.


awesome thanks.
yeah they were working 100% before. the only ram configuration i could get working was the last ram slot only, i tried both ram and they both work in it, my ram is also on the QVL so there shouldn't be any issues.
I'm 95% confident it's a bad board, the box was missing like 7 items in it, ram's got issues, cpu's got issues. I'm getting a replacement on saturday so hopefully there's no issues there.

i was thinking about getting silicon lottery to do the delid for me, since realistically it won't cost anymore to send it in to them than to get all the stuff myself to do it, and they have warranties that it'll be a good delid and have the experience.


----------



## ZOONAMI

zGunBLADEz said:


> toncij said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any evidence of degradation at 1.4?
> 
> 
> 
> he is talking about chip degradation with 1.4 yet again hes blck overclock is way more dangerous than the 1.4v
> 
> I have a [email protected] @ 1.43v since day one till the other days 0 degradation.
Click to expand...

Bclk doesn't affect anything other than core clock and ram speed these days, so I don't see how it's at all dangerous especially with sub 1.15 voltage and low temps. There's plenty of stories of people killing their chips with 1.4 voltage all over the internet including this site, but whatever. I wouldn't say it's common, but I don't know of any stories of a 100mhz bclk oc killing anything.


----------



## encrypted11

You should only delid if you've found the CPU frequency yields to be satisfactory (without stress testing).

For example, booting windows at 1.45V at 5.4, 5.3, 5.2, 5.1GHz etc without the CPU continually spitting heaps of DPC in latencymon in acpi.sys from bad voltages, then -1 ratio would probably give you the chip's peak stable frequency around 1.4V after delidding. That's just quick and dirty binning without hurting the CPU on stock TIM.

For example if a chip boots 1.45V 4.9GHz then I wouldn't bother delidding a true 4.8GHz chip. Anyway, SL has been in business for awhile I'd only be concerned about how the mailman would handle a parcel..


----------



## wingman99

ZOONAMI said:


> Bclk doesn't affect anything other than core clock and ram speed these days, so I don't see how it's at all dangerous especially with sub 1.15 voltage and low temps. There's plenty of stories of people killing their chips with 1.4 voltage all over the internet including this site, but whatever. I wouldn't say it's common, but I don't know of any stories of a 100mhz bclk oc killing anything.


Could you link to one that shows proof that 1.4v killed there processor?


----------



## zGunBLADEz

ZOONAMI said:


> Bclk doesn't affect anything other than core clock and ram speed these days, so I don't see how it's at all dangerous especially with sub 1.15 voltage and low temps. There's plenty of stories of people killing their chips with 1.4 voltage all over the internet including this site, but whatever. I wouldn't say it's common, but I don't know of any stories of a 100mhz bclk oc killing anything.


Do you know you overclocking all the system with the bclk overclock not only the cpu?

and even if X mobo can isolate the bclk overclock on only the cpu&ram still more unstable than just raising the multiplier.


----------



## ZOONAMI

zGunBLADEz said:


> ZOONAMI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bclk doesn't affect anything other than core clock and ram speed these days, so I don't see how it's at all dangerous especially with sub 1.15 voltage and low temps. There's plenty of stories of people killing their chips with 1.4 voltage all over the internet including this site, but whatever. I wouldn't say it's common, but I don't know of any stories of a 100mhz bclk oc killing anything.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know you overclocking all the system with the bclk overclock not only the cpu?
> 
> and even if X mobo can isolate the bclk overclock on only the cpu&ram still more unstable than just raising the multiplier.
Click to expand...

Since skylake bclk only affects the CPU and ram. How is it more unstable than raising the multiplier? My ram ocs all the way up to 3600 from 3200 (I don't increase it beyond the bclk increase because it isn't worth loosening the CL and timings) so I don't see how 80mhz is doing it any harm. If you have some evidence I'd like to see it because I don't want to be doing any harm to the CPU. As far as 1.4 being a bit too high for comfort imo, just google "1.4 volts killed cpu" and do some reading. I'm not sure if there are yet any coffee lake examples, but the chips haven't even been out for very long. There are definitely examples from previous Intel generations.


----------



## weyburn

encrypted11 said:


> You should only delid if you've found the CPU frequency yields to be satisfactory (without stress testing).
> 
> For example, booting windows at 1.45V at 5.4, 5.3, 5.2, 5.1GHz etc without the CPU continually spitting heaps of DPC in latencymon in acpi.sys from bad voltages, then -1 ratio would probably give you the chip's peak stable frequency around 1.4V after delidding. That's just quick and dirty binning without hurting the CPU on stock TIM.
> 
> For example if a chip boots 1.45V 4.9GHz then I wouldn't bother delidding a true 4.8GHz chip. Anyway, SL has been in business for awhile I'd only be concerned about how the mailman would handle a parcel..


yeah that was essentially my plan. i got a nh-d15 atm so running at 1.35v without delidding won't be an issue at the slightest, if my new mobo shows me promising 5.2mhz clocks then i'll probably send it in. if i'm just gonna run 5.0mhz anyways then no point wasting money lol.


----------



## toncij

ZOONAMI said:


> Bclk doesn't affect anything other than core clock and ram speed these days, so I don't see how it's at all dangerous especially with sub 1.15 voltage and low temps. There's plenty of stories of people killing their chips with 1.4 voltage all over the internet including this site, but whatever. I wouldn't say it's common, but I don't know of any stories of a 100mhz bclk oc killing anything.





ZOONAMI said:


> Since skylake bclk only affects the CPU and ram. How is it more unstable than raising the multiplier? My ram ocs all the way up to 3600 from 3200 (I don't increase it beyond the bclk increase because it isn't worth loosening the CL and timings) so I don't see how 80mhz is doing it any harm. If you have some evidence I'd like to see it because I don't want to be doing any harm to the CPU. As far as 1.4 being a bit too high for comfort imo, just google "1.4 volts killed cpu" and do some reading. I'm not sure if there are yet any coffee lake examples, but the chips haven't even been out for very long. There are definitely examples from previous Intel generations.



1.4 for Coffee? Because, mine died on 1.36V so it's not about 1.4V being too high I guess. Probably died randomly.


----------



## taowulf

weyburn said:


> awesome thanks.
> yeah they were working 100% before. the only ram configuration i could get working was the last ram slot only, i tried both ram and they both work in it, my ram is also on the QVL so there shouldn't be any issues.
> I'm 95% confident it's a bad board, the box was missing like 7 items in it, ram's got issues, cpu's got issues. I'm getting a replacement on saturday so hopefully there's no issues there.
> 
> i was thinking about getting silicon lottery to do the delid for me, since realistically it won't cost anymore to send it in to them than to get all the stuff myself to do it, and they have warranties that it'll be a good delid and have the experience.


For the memory issue, check for bent pins in the CPU socket. I accidently bent one the same time i was doing my delid and I had a similar problem with only one memory slot showing up


----------



## encrypted11

weyburn said:


> yeah that was essentially my plan. i got a nh-d15 atm so running at 1.35v without delidding won't be an issue at the slightest, if my new mobo shows me promising 5.2mhz clocks then i'll probably send it in. if i'm just gonna run 5.0mhz anyways then no point wasting money lol.


Imo any non-potato would be fine, like a 50 percentile-ish 5GHz 1.3xV but that's me .
Probably 5.2+ for epeen quite honestly lol, just slight performance differences though lower volts for higher frequencies are very nice.


----------



## weyburn

running stock everything, highest my 8700k gets is 3.9mhz, manual oc less than 3.9, ez tuning getings me 4.0 mhz. ez tune confirmed #1?



taowulf said:


> For the memory issue, check for bent pins in the CPU socket. I accidently bent one the same time i was doing my delid and I had a similar problem with only one memory slot showing up


i doubt it's bent pins, and i get a new board tomorrow, cbf redoing it just to take it apart tomorrow lol.




encrypted11 said:


> Imo any non-potato would be fine, like a 50 percentile-ish 5GHz 1.3xV but that's me .
> Probably 5.2+ for epeen quite honestly lol, just slight performance differences though lower volts for higher frequencies are very nice.


yeah exactly, i kinda want at least 5.1 or even 5.2 but beggers can't be choosers ;p


----------



## ti20n

Final update after 3.5 months of 8700K testing with Asus Z370-A and NH-D15:

o 5.1GHz noAVX at 1.36V 
// delidded, Prime 26.6 peaks around 81oC
// 5.2 unstable past 1.4V, not worth it for me 

o 5.0GHz noAVX at 1.28V 
// not delidded, Prime 26.6 peaks around 86oC

o -2 AVX 
// -1 requires more voltage (at least +0.02V) than the noAVX voltage sweet spot
// Z370-A throttles clocks when using Prime 27.7 longer than a couple minutes, regardless of max current/power settings; bear that in mind if you use Prime for AVX testing

o 1.25V Vccsa, Vccio, Vstandby 
// 1.20V gets WHEA errors -- don't listen to false advice that these can/should be kept low

o 3866MHz 16-17-17-36-2T Samsung B-die at 1.38V 
// 3900MHz gets Prime errors, 4000MHz 17-17-17 too, 4100MHz crashes during boot


----------



## ViTosS

Guys I had to disable CPU Ring Down Bin to my cache ratio 50x to be able to reach 5000Mhz, if I didn't disable it was always maximizing at 4800Mhz, is it ok and safe to do that?


----------



## Jpmboy

ViTosS said:


> Guys I had to disable CPU Ring Down Bin to my cache ratio 50x to be able to reach 5000Mhz, if I didn't disable it was always maximizing at 4800Mhz, is it ok and safe to do that?


depending on the board/bios, it can run a pretty high ring voltage to hold 50. But yeah, it is necessary for higher than 4.8 on the cache (which is probably not worth the 5% on the IO unless you have ram at 4266 and tight).


----------



## ViTosS

Jpmboy said:


> depending on the board/bios, it can run a pretty high ring voltage to hold 50. But yeah, it is necessary for higher than 4.8 on the cache (which is probably not worth the 5% on the IO unless you have ram at 4266 and tight).


I just changed from 45 to 50x and I didn't fully stress test yet, but it have passed 2h of x264, I think it is stable at the same voltage it was at 45x


----------



## Jpmboy

Check voltages like all the PLLs, which are probably on Auto.


----------



## weyburn

Can anyone explain what ring does and what I should aim for on the ring?


----------



## ViTosS

Jpmboy said:


> Check voltages like all the PLLs, which are probably on Auto.


I changed to 48x, my PLL is fixed at 0.600v

Also, I was stable at 1.344v for 5.1Ghz and 0 AVX offset, but I decided to change to 1 AVX offset, should I lower the voltage? How do I know if the 1.344v was necessary to 5.1 AVX or nonAVX? I mean, now is 5.0 AVX, I probably need less voltage than 1.344v, but what about the nonAVX 5.1? How can I calculate that?


----------



## ZOONAMI

So microcenter dropped the 8700k down to $299. I returned the 8700 and picked it up and a 240 AIO (cooler master ml240l rgb, $55 after rebate lol). I kind of a no brainier for $20 bucks more for the chip and this cheap of a cooler. I was skeptical of the cooler but it's reviewed well and it performs insanely well.

I got a great chip. 5.1 all core, 4.8 cache, 1.375 adaptive voltage. Stress tests 70/low 80s. Gaming 50s/60s, idles 20s/30s.

I think I'm just going to run it all core 5.0 for even less heat and voltage. It's fine with 1.275 at 5.0.

Not even delidded. 

Timespy is only like 8800 vs 8000 on the non 7. I think the super high like 10k timespys must be using crazy fast ram or something. I only have 3200 cl16. 

Also, is there any benefit to doing like a turbo 5.2 vs a 5.0 all core? Or a per core 5.2, with two cores at 5.2 and then third core 5.1, and the rest to 5.0? I'm stable doing this but not stable at all core 5.2. Timespy scores are all in the 8,700-8,800 range regardless, so I'll probably a just stick with the 5.0 all core. 5.1 all core isn't showing any real benefit over 5.0 honestly. Maybe I'll run the CPU z benches too to see if there's a big difference. It seems like there is a pretty big voltage wall right at 5.1/5.2.

So it kind of seems like the chip is saying hey man, I'm good at 5.0 because you have to add quite a bit of voltage to get any higher lol.


----------



## Scotty99

I have no idea how you tell a certain game or app to use the one or two cores that you set to run faster, even WoW which only uses one thread at 100% (rest are at like 5% usage) the cpu will still run whatever your all core speeds are. I guess that is unless monitoring programs are inaccurate.


----------



## ZOONAMI

If you're using afterburner/Riva yeah it never reports the right cpu clocks.


----------



## Scotty99

ZOONAMI said:


> If you're using afterburner/Riva yeah it never reports the right cpu clocks.


Hwinfo but ya, like i said i really have no good example of running a CPU at high single core speeds, to be honest i dont know why intel does it either because even in my example a game from 2004 has all the cores boost to whatever you set your all core speeds to.


----------



## wingman99

Scotty99 said:


> Hwinfo but ya, like i said i really have no good example of running a CPU at high single core speeds, to be honest i dont know why intel does it either because even in my example a game from 2004 has all the cores boost to whatever you set your all core speeds to.


From what I have observed the software does not report maximum turbo speeds with one thread. I have run benchmarks with single thread maximum turbo and clocked all cores to the maximum turbo speed and the results are the same.


----------



## weyburn

so my 8700k won't go above 3.9mhz, as stated before.

I'm pretty sure it's cuz I "unparked my cores" and edited my registry for code 51dea550-bb38-4bc4-991b-eacf37be5ec8 i edited the valuemax from (im pretty sure 64) to 0. i'm pretty sure after doing that my cpu hasn't been able to go above 3.9mhz...

anyone know how I can get my computer back to normal? I've tried editing it back to how it was but it doesn't fix this issue...


----------



## weyburn

well i reinstalled windows with saving everything, didn't fix it, then i said screw it and wiped everything, re-installed windows completely with everything destroyed and now it's working perfectly fine. that was a big waste of time but that's ok


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Got my der8auer delid mate 2, heart broken to see this when I first open the box :sadsmiley


----------



## WiSH2oo0

weyburn said:


> re-installed windows completely with everything destroyed and now it's working perfectly fine. that was a big waste of time but that's ok


That's great. Your not the first person I've seen where a windows has locked there OC down which required a fresh OS install.

Well it looks like I'm stuck at 4.9GHz at +/- 1.360v with my 8700K. Still trying to find min vcore at 4.9GHz.

At 5GHz I require greater-than 1.404v after about a hour or two of Prime95 small FFT's v29.4 I lose core threads #3 and #5 but my temps are fine at 76C. 

Like the old saying goes " You're not stable unless you're 24hr Prime95 stable" @ 90% memory usage.


----------



## weyburn

for hwinfo64, which line shows the voltage? in vcore shows min of 1.312v and a max of 1.344v, core vid shows min of 1.310v and max of 1.5v... should i be worried about core vid?


----------



## johannes2510

Totally newbe on overclock (and bad in english) so please be kind… 

I wish risk the less possible in this overclock tests. Long awaited this new machine so I don’t want to burn the cpu or so. 
I am not searching records, only the best power-equilibrium with this configuration. The PC it’s for work (music).

Hackintosh (Vanilla) i7 8700k Hig Sierra 10.13.3 (don’t have Windows for now)
Noctua NH-U14S
Gigabyte Aorus gaming 7
32 gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400mhz C14 
Samsung M.2 Evo 960 250gb
Monitor with Intel Power Gadget

I followed this guide:

https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z370-overclocking-coffee-lake/

Day one: 
I have done all the settings of the guide but I have not disabled VT-d because I will use Parallels for Windows and Linux and left the LLC to AUTO because I have not understand the LLC thing…
AVX offset on AUTO.
UNCORE 300 mhz below the CPU ratio: 44 for 4.7 and 45 for 4.8

For 4.7 ghz stable with Cinebench and Geekbench I have to set the VCore at 1.280V. 
For 4.8 ghz stable with Cinebench and Geekbench I have to set the VCore at 1.300V. 

At this point I start thinking that I have lost the silicon lottery because I have read that for 4.7/4.8 the 8700k need less power so I stopped the tests.

Day Two:
I have change the LLC from AUTO to TURBO and all has change:

4.7 at stock voltage 1.200V I can pass Cinebench and Geekbench.
Cinebench temperatures 67-68°

4.8 at 1.230V Cinebench and Geekbench passed.
Cinebench temperatures 72-73°

4.9 at 1.275V Cinebench and Geekbench passed.
Cinebench temperatures 78-79°

The prime95 tests:
Prime95 version 29.4 for Mac OS.
With all OC sets small FFTs fail at start in many workers, only 2 or 3 working. 
At stock set, 3.7 and 1.200V, error on worker 1: 
“FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4993290973, expected less than 0.4” 
workers 2-12 still working but only for 15 minutes, temperature 70°/71°


Questions (alot):

1) I am doing something wrong or dangerous?

2) It’s normal that changing LLC to TURBO I need a lot less voltage?

3) It is safe to monitor only with Intel Power Gadget that not read voltages (I don’t want to install HWMonitor for hackintoshes for now)?

4) The UNCORE ratio it’s ok set 300/400 mhz below the CPU?

5) I must worry about the bad results in Prime95?

Others suggestions…?

Thanks to all for the very usefull topic.


----------



## Shiftedx

schoolofmonkey said:


> Got my der8auer delid mate 2, heart broken to see this when I first open the box :sadsmiley


That's heartbreaking to see, I recently got my delid mate 2 and its a great experience both in ease of use and results. Hope wherever you ordered from takes care of you quickly. 

As an alternative if you have an Asus mobo they have been including a CPU install tool that you can use to center the IHS when re sealing. I've had a few friends use it with great success in place of the broken piece.


----------



## ZOONAMI

Is an 8900 timespy score low for a 5.1 all core?

I wonder if the specter/meltdown patches are resulting in lower scores.


----------



## wingman99

WiSH2oo0 said:


> That's great. Your not the first person I've seen where a windows has locked there OC down which required a fresh OS install.
> 
> Well it looks like I'm stuck at 4.9GHz at +/- 1.360v with my 8700K. Still trying to find min vcore at 4.9GHz.
> 
> At 5GHz I require greater-than 1.404v after about a hour or two of Prime95 small FFT's v29.4 I lose core threads #3 and #5 but my temps are fine at 76C.
> 
> Like the old saying goes " You're not stable unless you're 24hr Prime95 stable" @ 90% memory usage.


I agree with the saying, you're not stable until 24 hour Prime stable and I wan't to see a screenshot when your done.:specool: What CPU package watts is it pulling when running 5.0GHz, prime95 small FFT?


weyburn said:


> for hwinfo64, which line shows the voltage? in vcore shows min of 1.312v and a max of 1.344v, core vid shows min of 1.310v and max of 1.5v... should i be worried about core vid?


The Vcore is actual voltage to the cores. VID (voltage identification digital) VID is not a real, measured voltage. It is just a 'voltage supply request' from the CPU to the motherboard when using stock or Adaptive Vcore. Also it's hardcoded in a lookup table on the CPU chip, and is practically impossible to tamper with (motherboard manufactures calibrate BIOS on motherboards to read and interpret the VID tables differently).


----------



## Jpmboy

johannes2510 said:


> Totally newbe on overclock (and bad in english) so please be kind…
> 
> I wish risk the less possible in this overclock tests. Long awaited this new machine so I don’t want to burn the cpu or so.
> I am not searching records, only the best power-equilibrium with this configuration. The PC it’s for work (music).
> 
> Hackintosh (Vanilla) i7 8700k Hig Sierra 10.13.3 (don’t have Windows for now)
> Noctua NH-U14S
> Gigabyte Aorus gaming 7
> 32 gb Corsair Vengeance LPX 2400mhz C14
> Samsung M.2 Evo 960 250gb
> Monitor with Intel Power Gadget
> 
> I followed this guide:
> 
> https://overclocking.guide/gigabyte-z370-overclocking-coffee-lake/
> 
> Day one:
> I have done all the settings of the guide but I have not disabled VT-d because I will use Parallels for Windows and Linux and left the LLC to AUTO because I have not understand the LLC thing…
> AVX offset on AUTO.
> UNCORE 300 mhz below the CPU ratio: 44 for 4.7 and 45 for 4.8
> 
> For 4.7 ghz stable with Cinebench and Geekbench I have to set the VCore at 1.280V.
> For 4.8 ghz stable with Cinebench and Geekbench I have to set the VCore at 1.300V.
> 
> At this point I start thinking that I have lost the silicon lottery because I have read that for 4.7/4.8 the 8700k need less power so I stopped the tests.
> 
> Day Two:
> I have change the LLC from AUTO to TURBO and all has change:
> 
> 4.7 at stock voltage 1.200V I can pass Cinebench and Geekbench.
> Cinebench temperatures 67-68°
> 
> 4.8 at 1.230V Cinebench and Geekbench passed.
> Cinebench temperatures 72-73°
> 
> 4.9 at 1.275V Cinebench and Geekbench passed.
> Cinebench temperatures 78-79°
> 
> The prime95 tests:
> Prime95 version 29.4 for Mac OS.
> With all OC sets small FFTs fail at start in many workers, only 2 or 3 working.
> At stock set, 3.7 and 1.200V, error on worker 1:
> “FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4993290973, expected less than 0.4”
> workers 2-12 still working but only for 15 minutes, temperature 70°/71°
> 
> 
> Questions (alot):
> 
> 1) I am doing something wrong or dangerous?
> 
> 2) It’s normal that changing LLC to TURBO I need a lot less voltage?
> 
> 3) It is safe to monitor only with Intel Power Gadget that not read voltages (I don’t want to install HWMonitor for hackintoshes for now)?
> 
> 4) The UNCORE ratio it’s ok set 300/400 mhz below the CPU?
> 
> 5) I must worry about the bad results in Prime95?
> 
> Others suggestions…?
> 
> Thanks to all for the very usefull topic.


1) with the exception of hammering the FPu with p95 small FFT before you "tame the beast" a bit better, no
2) most bioses will have ranges for LLC, choose a mid range so that the system will droop a bit under load (eg, if bios is set for 1.35V, under load you'd like to see 1.32V or lower). This has to do with load transitions and vcore swings. for a 24/7 rig you should never need to raise vcore under load with via LLC. vdroop is a good thing in the long run.
3) CPU-Z for macOS?
4) there is no ratio between core and uncore (cache/IO/ring) that you need to worry about. In fact, a high cache freq can limit max ram stable freq. On other platforms, min cache needs to be at least 50% of ram freq. So, more related to IO than core freq.
5) Seeing as you are using a mac OS, your choices for stability testing are limited. And for ram testing IDK - best to make a puppyLinux USB and use that OS for stability testing of the ram OC
my :2cents:


----------



## schoolofmonkey

WiSH2oo0 said:


> That's great. Your not the first person I've seen where a windows has locked there OC down which required a fresh OS install.
> 
> Well it looks like I'm stuck at 4.9GHz at +/- 1.360v with my 8700K. Still trying to find min vcore at 4.9GHz.
> 
> At 5GHz I require greater-than 1.404v after about a hour or two of Prime95 small FFT's v29.4 I lose core threads #3 and #5 but my temps are fine at 76C.
> 
> Like the old saying goes " You're not stable unless you're 24hr Prime95 stable" @ 90% memory usage.


Ah you've got the exact cpu as I do, [email protected] LLC5, for 5Ghz I end up around 1.42v to be OCCT Small data set stable.



Shiftedx said:


> That's heartbreaking to see, I recently got my delid mate 2 and its a great experience both in ease of use and results. Hope wherever you ordered from takes care of you quickly.


I managed to glue it back together with some epoxy and electrical tape, still fits in the delid mate and over the cpu.
The store where I got it from was local, but they wanted me to send the whole thing back through a RMA, then they'll send me a whole new one, was worth the mucking around, especially when you could of used the old one to cut or print a new one


----------



## ViTosS

I don't get why the adaptive voltage is still completely broken at least for my Asus Maximus X Hero, I spent like 2h testing and fine tunning BIOS, but I either end up having to use an offset AVX 1 to have the minimal fluctuation in voltage while idle/stress or deal with 0 AVX offset and have ridiculous amount of voltage jumps when browsing/stress testing, manual is so precise, I set what I want, it shows me it idles at 1.312v and stress/browsing lowest as 1.280v (a good vdroop using LLC 5), but adaptive would throw my voltage to 1.360v without reason just by opening Google Chrome tabs, I also tested with 0.01 AC/DC Loadline and SVID Best Case Scenario, Asus should have fixed it by long time ago, really frustrating to have to use manual mode.


----------



## Scotty99

That is exactly why ive had to use manual as well. Just playing a non stressful game adaptive was giving my CPU something like .06v more than i told it too, resulting in temp spikes that wouldn't have been there with manual. 

Suggesting name is changed to acraptive.


----------



## cyan

Scotty99 said:


> That is exactly why ive had to use manual as well. Just playing a non stressful game adaptive was giving my CPU something like .06v more than i told it too, resulting in temp spikes that wouldn't have been there with manual.
> 
> Suggesting name is changed to acraptive.


I have to agree. probably since intel change same rule on adaptive ?? (at least according to beta bios thread on asus)

What I don't get about adaptive is I always get lower score during cinebench compare to manual.
Is same thing happen to anyone ?


----------



## Jpmboy

ViTosS said:


> I don't get why the adaptive voltage is still completely broken at least for my Asus Maximus X Hero, I spent like 2h testing and fine tunning BIOS, but I either end up having to use an offset AVX 1 to have the minimal fluctuation in voltage while idle/stress or deal with 0 AVX offset and have ridiculous amount of voltage jumps when browsing/stress testing, manual is so precise, I set what I want, it shows me it idles at 1.312v and stress/browsing lowest as 1.280v (a good vdroop using LLC 5), but adaptive would throw my voltage to 1.360v without reason just by opening Google Chrome tabs, I also tested with 0.01 AC/DC Loadline and SVID Best Case Scenario, Asus should have fixed it by long time ago, really frustrating to have to use manual mode.





Scotty99 said:


> That is exactly why ive had to use manual as well. Just playing a non stressful game adaptive was giving my CPU something like .06v more than i told it too, resulting in temp spikes that wouldn't have been there with manual.
> 
> 
> 
> Suggesting name is changed to *acraptive*.


good one. :lachen:
Remember - adaptive adds voltage on top of the VID, so if a negative offset won't fix it, there is absolutely nothing wrong or detrimental to running manual vcore. I know you guys know this.
I had my 4960X work rig running adaptive for year(s), then a windows update came in and adaptive never worked again. Been on manual at 1.375V since with zero issues and it runs flawlessly.


if you guys are on windows 10, try disabling speedstep and enable speedshift, enable C-states or at least have C-states on auto (speedshift needs C6 active). And trytt your adaptive settings again. IDK, may be a conflict of the speedshift programming with speed step.
Or, disable speedshift and c-states, but enable speedSTEP. There's no reason to have c-states enabled when using speed step.


----------



## ViTosS

Jpmboy said:


> good one. :lachen:
> Remember - adaptive adds voltage on top of the VID, so if a negative offset won't fix it, there is absolutely nothing wrong or detrimental to running manual vcore. I know you guys know this.
> I had my 4960X work rig running adaptive for year(s), then a windows update came in and adaptive never worked again. Been on manual at 1.375V since with zero issues and it runs flawlessly.
> 
> 
> if you guys are on windows 10, try disabling speedstep and enable speedshift, enable C-states or at least have C-states on auto (speedshift needs C6 active). And trytt your adaptive settings again. IDK, may be a conflict of the speedshift programming with speed step.
> Or, disable speedshift and c-states, but enable speedSTEP. There's no reason to have c-states enabled when using speed step.


I could really make the fluctuation a lot lower using an AVX offset, but I had the jump always when web browsing, which doesn't happen in manual, but that using AVX offset, without it is way worse, and when I tested I had SpeedStep AUTO and C-States AUTO, SpeedShift was DISABLED, also using 100% minimum power state of CPU in Windows Power Management, so this way I could monitore my minimum and maximum voltage using HWInfo64 while idleing, stress testing and browsing. I don't think disabling C-States and leaving only SpeedStep would fix that, I honestly am tired of testing right now, but if someone can test that...


----------



## ViTosS

And I was using AUTO offset - for the adaptive, it doesn't matter what I set there, example: I set 1.360v for additional turbo voltage and leave offset (- or +) on AUTO or set 1.365v for additional and make a - offset of 0.005 (end up at the same 1.360v and the vcore jump is still present), or setting 1.355v and 0.005 + offset (end up again the same 1.360v and the vcore jump while stressing is still present). So there is absolutely NO WAY to make the adaptive works precisely as manual mode, tried many LLC levels also...


----------



## Scotty99

Exact same behavior on strix-f, tried with every bios release.

In fact JPM is the only person ive seen able to adjust his voltage with adpative+offset.....curious


----------



## Falkentyne

Jpmboy said:


> good one. :lachen:
> Remember - adaptive adds voltage on top of the VID, so if a negative offset won't fix it, there is absolutely nothing wrong or detrimental to running manual vcore. I know you guys know this.
> I had my 4960X work rig running adaptive for year(s), then a windows update came in and adaptive never worked again. Been on manual at 1.375V since with zero issues and it runs flawlessly.
> 
> 
> if you guys are on windows 10, try disabling speedstep and enable speedshift, enable C-states or at least have C-states on auto (speedshift needs C6 active). And trytt your adaptive settings again. IDK, may be a conflict of the speedshift programming with speed step.
> Or, disable speedshift and c-states, but enable speedSTEP. There's no reason to have c-states enabled when using speed step.


Enabling any C-state higher than C1E costs you graphics score in 3dmark. I know some people want to fight hard for that last FPS, so just putting that out there. Might be worth using a profile in Throttlestop that limits maximum Cstate to C1.


----------



## ZOONAMI

Yeah adaptive is broken for me on an MSI board as well.

It does work if you use it along with a negative offset. I have my 5.1 locked in at 1.348 during stress testing. So it's more predictable than just an offset and auto at least. So I have it set with adaptive at 1.4 with a -.05 offset. Only doing adaptive it jumps all over the place above 1.4 at times.


----------



## ryuk91

hello boys...i need help...i use nocta nh d15 ,z370hd3p gigabyte mobo i OC to 5ghz(delided cpu) but my tempa are way to high over 83c under load in prime95(version 26.6) and while playing games it goes to 72-3c i use llc on turbo if i set to auto i cant get stable with low voltages..and i have vdrop than,my voltage for 5ghz is 1.270v stable..voltages to low but temps are to high..
i replaced again paste and set noctua again and i get same results..and when i stress testing my VID goes to 1.5000v and when it's on iddle it is around 1.3500v but my vcore is set to 1.270v in bios...is that normal and what u think i need to do...multy core is disabled..any help???pls ..sorry for my bad english xd


----------



## feznz

Scotty99 said:


> Exact same behavior on strix-f, tried with every bios release.
> 
> In fact JPM is the only person ive seen able to adjust his voltage with adpative+offset.....curious


I think it may have something to do with the model motherboard I find adaptive working on the Apex X 
The last Bios update made a huge difference 1101 I could drop LLC from 6 to 5 and still got way less Vdroop and voltage has a maximum flotation of .018v of voltage set in Bios 
Absolute maximum voltage reported in HWMonitor is 1.429v with a high clock/low load scenario.

Following screens are bios settings with LLC level 5 and windows actual reported voltage with prime load and idle.


This is a bit of a noob question is there any real gains in playing with Cache Ratio maximum ratio?


----------



## wingman99

ryuk91 said:


> hello boys...i need help...i use nocta nh d15 ,z370hd3p gigabyte mobo i OC to 5ghz(delided cpu) but my tempa are way to high over 83c under load in prime95(version 26.6) and while playing games it goes to 72-3c i use llc on turbo if i set to auto i cant get stable with low voltages..and i have vdrop than,my voltage for 5ghz is 1.270v stable..voltages to low but temps are to high..
> i replaced again paste and set noctua again and i get same results..and when i stress testing my VID goes to 1.5000v and when it's on iddle it is around 1.3500v but my vcore is set to 1.270v in bios...is that normal and what u think i need to do...multy core is disabled..any help???pls ..sorry for my bad english xd


If you want to lower the processor temperature, you need to delid the processor and remove the TIM and replace with liquid metal.


----------



## johannes2510

Thanks for answer Jpmboy.



Jpmboy said:


> 1) with the exception of hammering the FPu with p95 small FFT before you "tame the beast" a bit better, no


Ok 



> 2) most bioses will have ranges for LLC, choose a mid range so that the system will droop a bit under load (eg, if bios is set for 1.35V, under load you'd like to see 1.32V or lower). This has to do with load transitions and vcore swings. for a 24/7 rig you should never need to raise vcore under load with via LLC. vdroop is a good thing in the long run.


My mobo has auto, turbo and extreme, so, if I have understand, turbo it’s the right choice?



> 3) CPU-Z for macOS?


I have search for it but I have don’t find. You know that exist?



> 4) there is no ratio between core and uncore (cache/IO/ring) that you need to worry about. In fact, a high cache freq can limit max ram stable freq. On other platforms, min cache needs to be at least 50% of ram freq. So, more related to IO than core freq.


So you suggest to let in AUTO mode and don’t adjust in function of the VCore?
The guide suggest, for a 5ghz OC, to put at 45...



> 5) … And for ram testing IDK - best to make a puppyLinux USB and use that OS for stability testing of the ram OC


I am not shure, but if you are talking about overclock the ram I don’t want to do that, for now…

First again:



> 1) with the exception of hammering the FPu with p95 small FFT before you "tame the beast" a bit better, no


Do you have any suggestion for a totally newbe for “tame the beast a bit better” ? 

Update:
in 4.7 ghz setup I have turn back to AUTO all the c-states and the Intel turbo boost technology (the guide suggest to disable all them) and now I have in Geekbench a little less in single core 6114-6093 but more in multicore 28186-28504 and in my music sequencer test (Digital Performer 4.51 with 7h symphony and 5° piano concerto of Bethooven, very busy musics) a little improvement that is what I care the most.

I have also try to return UNCORE from 44 to auto but very small differences in Geekbench and, maybe, a very small improvement in play Beethoven (but this it’s not sure).

Update 2:
Turn on AUTO all the same of above, the 4.9 setup at 1.275V Geekbench crash the system. At 1.280 I have improvements: Geekbench single score 6236-6306 and multicore 29158-29497 and Beethoven play the same or maybe a little whorse.
Something appear to be wired…

Raising at 1.285 Geekbench single it’s the same but in multicore (and Beethoven) it’s a little whorse. That’s mean that at 4.9 1.280 it’s better than 1.285 right?


----------



## cyan

ryuk91 said:


> hello boys...i need help...i use nocta nh d15 ,z370hd3p gigabyte mobo i OC to 5ghz(delided cpu) but my tempa are way to high over 83c under load in prime95(version 26.6) and while playing games it goes to 72-3c i use llc on turbo if i set to auto i cant get stable with low voltages..and i have vdrop than,my voltage for 5ghz is 1.270v stable..voltages to low but temps are to high..
> i replaced again paste and set noctua again and i get same results..and when i stress testing my VID goes to 1.5000v and when it's on iddle it is around 1.3500v but my vcore is set to 1.270v in bios...is that normal and what u think i need to do...multy core is disabled..any help???pls ..sorry for my bad english xd


if you did delid cpu yourself, I assume you used liquid metal, right ?
with delided cpu + dh15 + 1.270v you suppose to get lower voltage than 83c.
unless your room temperature is high.


----------



## Jpmboy

johannes2510 said:


> Thanks for answer Jpmboy.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok
> 
> 
> 
> My mobo has auto, turbo and extreme, so, if I have understand, turbo it’s the right choice?
> 
> 
> 
> I have search for it but I have don’t find. You know that exist?
> 
> 
> 
> So you suggest to let in AUTO mode and don’t adjust in function of the VCore?
> The guide suggest, for a 5ghz OC, to put at 45...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not shure, but if you are talking about overclock the ram I don’t want to do that, for now…
> 
> First again:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any suggestion for a totally newbe for “tame the beast a bit better” ?
> 
> Update:
> in 4.7 ghz setup I have turn back to AUTO all the c-states and the Intel turbo boost technology (the guide suggest to disable all them) and now I have in Geekbench a little less in single core 6114-6093 but more in multicore 28186-28504 and in my music sequencer test (Digital Performer 4.51 with 7h symphony and 5° piano concerto of Bethooven, very busy musics) a little improvement that is what I care the most.
> 
> I have also try to return UNCORE from 44 to auto but very small differences in Geekbench and, maybe, a very small improvement in play Beethoven (but this it’s not sure).
> 
> Update 2:
> Turn on AUTO all the same of above, the 4.9 setup at 1.275V Geekbench crash the system. At 1.280 I have improvements: Geekbench single score 6236-6306 and multicore 29158-29497 and Beethoven play the same or maybe a little whorse.
> Something appear to be wired…
> 
> Raising at 1.285 Geekbench single it’s the same but in multicore (and Beethoven) it’s a little whorse. That’s mean that at 4.9 1.280 it’s better than 1.285 right?


1) choose an LLC setting that makes the vcore lower when under load (vs idle with windows power plan set to high when using adaptive or offset vcore)
2) CPU-Z? that's why i had the "?". ther eare versions for linux, so I suspect there is an equivalent.
3) set the cache to the multiplier you want. once it is at 4.8, the returns are nominal vs the voltage needed and heat generated.
4) no ram OC? ... tragic. 
5) sorry, I really do not know much about what software is available for a hackintosh to determine stability. may be best to use p95, but linit the run to FFTs 1344 and higher. small FFTs really do not do much besides run hot and pull more current than the system ever will in any use.

you can get some OC ideas in the coffee lake OC guide in my sig, and from sin0082's at tweaktown (linked in the OP in the ASUS z370 thread)


----------



## jlp0209

ViTosS said:


> I don't get why the adaptive voltage is still completely broken at least for my Asus Maximus X Hero, I spent like 2h testing and fine tunning BIOS, but I either end up having to use an offset AVX 1 to have the minimal fluctuation in voltage while idle/stress or deal with 0 AVX offset and have ridiculous amount of voltage jumps when browsing/stress testing, manual is so precise, I set what I want, it shows me it idles at 1.312v and stress/browsing lowest as 1.280v (a good vdroop using LLC 5), but adaptive would throw my voltage to 1.360v without reason just by opening Google Chrome tabs, I also tested with 0.01 AC/DC Loadline and SVID Best Case Scenario, Asus should have fixed it by long time ago, really frustrating to have to use manual mode.


As I posted last week, I haven't had any problems with overclocking / voltage until Z370. It's not just Asus (in my experience, have tried MSI and Gigabyte). I'm running a Maximus X Hero as well and have managed to get adaptive voltage to where I want it to be. Running the latest bios. My 8700K needs 1.328v to be stable at 5.0ghz (de-lidded). 

All cores synced at 50, no AVX offset, XMP profile enabled. I've set my core voltage to 1.330v and negative offset of .030. LLC set to 6 (still get too much vdroop at 5 and lower), IA AC/DC LL set to .01. Asus multicore enhancement left at Auto and SVID behavior set to best case. That's it. Haven't adjusted any other power / voltage settings. I've had worse luck disabling Asus multicore enhancement, leaving it set to Auto works best for me. 

I don't get voltage spikes under extreme load or idle / Chrome, it never exceeds 1.328v, and I don't get much vdroop under load / stress testing (it stays at 1.328v). Maybe I'm doing it wrong and should set LLC to 5 or lower, who knows, but these settings seem to work perfectly for my cpu and board.


----------



## Spunky

schoolofmonkey said:


> Ah you've got the exact cpu as I do, [email protected] LLC5, for 5Ghz I end up around 1.42v to be OCCT Small data set stable.
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to glue it back together with some epoxy and electrical tape, still fits in the delid mate and over the cpu.
> The store where I got it from was local, but they wanted me to send the whole thing back through a RMA, then they'll send me a whole new one, was worth the mucking around, especially when you could of used the old one to cut or print a new one


What do you use to cool the CPU ? I also need 1.424V for 5GHs Prime 24.9 Small FTT. However I cannot run it for more then 30 minuts as my temps are exceeding 90C. Using Nh-d15 on a delided CPU with Liquid Metal (conductonaut) on both IHS and D15


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Spunky said:


> What do you use to cool the CPU ? I also need 1.424V for 5GHs Prime 24.9 Small FTT. However I cannot run it for more then 30 minuts as my temps are exceeding 90C. Using Nh-d15 on a delided CPU with Liquid Metal (conductonaut) on both IHS and D15


I'm using a old Kraken x61 with Noctua fans, I'm delidded and see about 70c max running OCCT Small Data Set or Prime95 Small FFT.
Fans are at about 900 - 1000rpm during the stress tests, that's with the Turbo fan profile, the Noctua fans max speed is 1500rpm but I've never seen the spin up that fan since delidding.

Probably should mention that I backed my OC off to [email protected] LLC5, so temps were a little cooler, 65c max.


----------



## mtbiker033

I got my cpu back from SL for de-lidding today, everything is working perfectly at stock, idling at 24-25deg C

taichi board
gskill sinper 3200mhz
H110i 

time to see what it can do, I'm going in! (wish me luck)!


----------



## ViTosS

Guys, I received my Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut to use in place of my old Arctic MX-4, but for my surprise, the temps were HIGHER than before, I tried 3 applications (always used the rice grain dot size in middle of the IHS), when I dismounted the H110i to check how was the contact, everything seemed fine, Kryonaut created a weird ''format'' that looked like roots or veins, I can't explain (should have photographed) but it was covering all the DIE area under the IHS, here are the temps using Kryonaut and MX-4, any ideas why the temps are worse than before? I heard someone said maybe the H110i doesn't have good pressure and Kryonaut only works good when there is uniform and enough pressure, but idk, I do know that the mounting bracket and how you install and screw the H110i block is really bad and poor designed, it seems it never applies uniform and precise pressure...

Edit.: Just to inform, ambient temperature was at 30ºC and I was using 1.280v of vcore in both tests (my CPU is delidded with Conductonaut between DIE and IHS) and no sealant applied (Permatex or things like that, just the IHS free and holded by the socket lever)


----------



## wingman99

I also have better temperatures with MX-4.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

ViTosS said:


> Guys, I received my Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut to use in place of my old Arctic MX-4, but for my surprise, the temps were HIGHER than before, I tried 3 applications (always used the rice grain dot size in middle of the IHS), when I dismounted the H110i to check how was the contact, everything seemed fine, Kryonaut created a weird ''format'' that looked like roots or veins, I can't explain (should have photographed) but it was covering all the DIE area under the IHS, here are the temps using Kryonaut and MX-4, any ideas why the temps are worse than before? I heard someone said maybe the H110i doesn't have good pressure and Kryonaut only works good when there is uniform and enough pressure, but idk, I do know that the mounting bracket and how you install and screw the H110i block is really bad and poor designed, it seems it never applies uniform and precise pressure...
> 
> Edit.: Just to inform, ambient temperature was at 30ºC and I was using 1.280v of vcore in both tests (my CPU is delidded with Conductonaut between DIE and IHS) and no sealant applied (Permatex or things like that, just the IHS free and holded by the socket lever)


I've problems with Kryonaut as well, but it was drying out after a few weeks, my temps were hitting 90c, I've had it happen on 2 machines, ended up switching back to Noctua NT-H1 and never experienced the problem again, still using the same application for 5 weeks now..
I thought it could of been the mount on my H115i, but it happen on the Kraken x61 as well.


----------



## ViTosS

schoolofmonkey said:


> I've problems with Kryonaut as well, but it was drying out after a few weeks, my temps were hitting 90c, I've had it happen on 2 machines, ended up switching back to Noctua NT-H1 and never experienced the problem again, still using the same application for 5 weeks now..
> I thought it could of been the mount on my H115i, but it happen on the Kraken x61 as well.


Yeah I didn't expect it at all, it had at least 5ºC higher than the MX4, maybe the Gelid Extreme is better?


----------



## GeneO

Hmm, mine was better than MX-4 and I have had no issues with it drying out (NH-D15 and delidded). I hit around 80c @ 1.36v core 4.9 GHz with prime 95 29.4 small fft 26c ambient.


----------



## encrypted11

The "roots" you were speaking of (7700k + aquacomputer cuplex kryos next)? It looks a little more dried up on the CPU block.

Not sure if you've read my comment on the H100i 8700K overheating thread, but I've found that Kryonaut by design works poorly on low mounting pressure surfaces.
It starts as a low viscosity MX4 putty but dries into a thinner pasty compound (after some thermal cycling).

So an Asetek AIO with a lot of play in the mounting assembly would be a bad fit. Higher viscosity pastes like gelid would improve contact.


----------



## encrypted11

Missed the attachment.


Spoiler


----------



## ViTosS

encrypted11 said:


> The "roots" you were speaking of (7700k + aquacomputer cuplex kryos next)? It looks a little more dried up on the CPU block.
> 
> Not sure if you've read my comment on the H100i 8700K overheating thread, but I've found that Kryonaut by design works poorly on low mounting pressure surfaces.
> It starts as a low viscosity MX4 putty but dries into a thinner pasty compound (after some thermal cycling).
> 
> So an Asetek AIO with a lot of play in the mounting assembly would be a bad fit. Higher viscosity pastes like gelid would improve contact.





encrypted11 said:


> Missed the attachment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Exactly roots like that, I think you said that about the mounting and it was to me, but the Asetek is the good one mount, the bad is CoolIt, seems the Corsair H150i Pro is Asetek and maybe has better pressure.


----------



## ViTosS

ViTosS said:


> Exactly roots like that, I think you said that about the mounting and it was to me, but the Asetek is the good one mount, the bad is CoolIt, seems the Corsair H150i Pro is Asetek and maybe has better pressure.


I will buy Gelid this time (also I did my delid a lot of times, two times without Permatex and two times with it, there was nothing improved, I always had Core #1 and Core #3 the hottest cores and the rest is always like ~3-4ºC colder than these top 2, I thought I could fix that changing the delid (relid method) and maybe with Kryonaut, but I think the real problem is the H110i bad mount.


----------



## GeneO

encrypted11 said:


> The "roots" you were speaking of (7700k + aquacomputer cuplex kryos next)? It looks a little more dried up on the CPU block.
> 
> Not sure if you've read my comment on the H100i 8700K overheating thread, but I've found that Kryonaut by design works poorly on low mounting pressure surfaces.
> It starts as a low viscosity MX4 putty but dries into a thinner pasty compound (after some thermal cycling).
> 
> So an Asetek AIO with a lot of play in the mounting assembly would be a bad fit. Higher viscosity pastes like gelid would improve contact.


Makes sense. Seems a bit more pastey than MX4 to me.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

encrypted11 said:


> Missed the attachment.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That's how mine looked when I was getting super high temps after 2 weeks, it was just a little drier than that.
It also happened on my 7820x with a smaller 1 gram tube.

All happened with Asetek AIO's (H115i, H110 and Kraken x61)


----------



## Falkentyne

Spunky said:


> What do you use to cool the CPU ? I also need 1.424V for 5GHs Prime 24.9 Small FTT. However I cannot run it for more then 30 minuts as my temps are exceeding 90C. Using Nh-d15 on a delided CPU with Liquid Metal (conductonaut) on both IHS and D15


Please don't run small FFT FMA3/AVX with prime 95 on a 6 core CPU at that type of vcore. Assuming that's 29.4 and not 24.9 prime95, those temps are exactly what you would expect with a voltage that high.

Try editing local.txt and disabling AVX and FMA3.
Edit at the top:

CPUSupportsAVX=0
CPUSupportsFMA3=0


----------



## wingman99

If you use CPUSupportsAVX=0 only it will disable FMA3 and AVX. I use that in Prime95 29.4 and can stress test my coffee lake at 5.0GHz with a hyper 212 cooler.


----------



## johannes2510

Jpmboy said:


> 1) choose an LLC setting that makes the vcore lower when under load (vs idle with windows power plan set to high when using adaptive or offset vcore)


Once booted I cant’t monitor voltage in Mac OS without CPU-Z or similar, and it appears that not exist similar app for Hackintosh.



> 3) set the cache to the multiplier you want. once it is at 4.8, the returns are nominal vs the voltage needed and heat generated.
> 4) no ram OC? ... tragic.
> 5) sorry, I really do not know much about what software is available for a hackintosh to determine stability. may be best to use p95, but linit the run to FFTs 1344 and higher. small FFTs really do not do much besides run hot and pull more current than the system ever will in any use.
> 
> you can get some OC ideas in the coffee lake OC guide in my sig, and from sin0082's at tweaktown (linked in the OP in the ASUS z370 thread)


Ok thanks for all the suggestions!

I think it’s better wait for the day I will install Windows too, because Mac OS for overclocking is very limited.

Only two more things:

Enanced multi-core performance and Intel turbo boost tecnology, enabled or disabled? The guide that I have follow don't talk about this.


----------



## feznz

schoolofmonkey said:


> I've problems with Kryonaut as well, but it was drying out after a few weeks, my temps were hitting 90c, I've had it happen on 2 machines, ended up switching back to Noctua NT-H1 and never experienced the problem again, still using the same application for 5 weeks now..
> I thought it could of been the mount on my H115i, but it happen on the Kraken x61 as well.


must be to do with a low mount pressure the Kryonaut is good for me after 2months but I use a raystorm water block it has plenty of mount pressure


----------



## encrypted11

Same here, it's perfect on the aquacomputer block, htpc air sink and a cryorig dual tower. But terrible on my H80i V2 (Asetek gen 4 or 5). But NT H1 adapts to varying degrees of mounting pressure better.


----------



## ZOONAMI

Yep runnng MX4 on with a 240 rad and she's cool at 5.1 all core 1.35 or so (70s/low 80s stress testing, gaming she sits in the 50s generally).


----------



## cyan

ViTosS said:


> Yeah I didn't expect it at all, it had at least 5ºC higher than the MX4, maybe the Gelid Extreme is better?


I don't have MX4, but I get basically only get slightly 1-2c lower for Gelid Extreme vs NT-H1.
not worth it if you already have NT-H1.


----------



## Tasm

I can reach 5.3 with 1.365V. Looks stable, been using for a month without any crash.

Funny thing is, its not delided and i am just using a Noctua NH-D15S to cool it.

Temps are mid 60s, reaching 70º on intenssive apps.

So my question is...do i have a GOLDEN? 

I can probably get 5.4 at 1.4v.


----------



## ZOONAMI

What is an intensive app?

Have you ran any kind of stress tests? Intel extreme tuning, prime 95, timespy cpu section is a decent bench for if you'll crash as it's pretty demanding. 

Either you have a golden chip or you aren't actually stable.

Have you even tried playing a CPU intensive game for a couple hours? Witcher 3, PUBG, gtav, bf1?

My guess is if you do any kind of actual stress testing you'll crash. If not, yes you have a golden chip.


----------



## VickNet

Hi, I do not really like it

i7 8700k (delided)/Aorus Gaming 5, stable 5ghz 1.44 or 1.429? (DVID) where it shows the data from the vcore correctly?

http://funkyimg.com/i/2EBJe.png mkv encode (x264) soft: MEGui. (x264 encod temp 80c, gaming 60c, example bf1.) (kraken x62)

stable 4.9 - 1.35-1.36v

safe voltage for 5GHZ? 
In full stress pc rarely does not use, but I want 5ghz, more for games, and sometimes video encode.
I think the voltage between 4.9 and 5 is big... 

Bios settings: https://imgur.com/a/kGQne


----------



## ryuk91

can you help me with my problem guys 
ok i delided my cpu and that's not making any difference ...my friend and i have same mobo he has i5 8600k with some bad air cooler and i get 2-3c about 75c on 4.9gh.higer temps than him while stress testing we have same settings in bios clocked at4.9ghz..i see only 2 things thay are different .we use both llc on turbo..i see my VID voltages goes from 1.3500 to 1.5000v but my friend has like 1.2300 or so close like vcore we sets in bios.. vcore is 1.240v. so i dont know does that VID is issue for me or my noctua where radiator and pipes are cold?like thay dont receive heat from cpu? so pipes are cold but cpu is hot eaven he is delided ...is that normal??any help please i thinking to buy new mobo mb thats problem??


----------



## ryuk91

ps: 74c is in prime95 version 26.6 i run it about 10 min but i know if i run it more temp will be much higher thats not ok.and it's not ok while playing pubg temps hiting 75c...with delided cpu with low voltages..is my mobo bad or what?i use aida64 and temps are lower than prime but for only 2c...i watch temps in core temp in hwmonitor in cpuz ...any1 can help? xd


----------



## iPDrop

I'm going to be delidding my 8700k and upgrading my cooler from a Corsair H60 to a Noctua DH-15 tomorrow. With the H60 I'm currently getting a 4.5ghz overclock with 1.15v.. I was wondering if that seemed like a good overclock for the voltage? Curious what to expect when I get the temps under control...


----------



## warrenk

what's best for cpu to have adaptive core voltage and cpu clock speed enables or fixed volts and core or 1 or the other.


----------



## Hulio225

1.31 V in Bios with LLC 6 on Asus Apex X, 1.328 V under load.

Can go higher in clocks but for everyday use i'm going with that what you can see.

Temps are pretty sweet, could drop them by another 3 or so Kelvin, but then i would hear the air going through the rads, which i don't want, i prefer not audible systems 

EDIT: OBVIOUSLY delided and roomtemperature of around 18-19 ° C.


----------



## jlp0209

Tasm said:


> I can reach 5.3 with 1.365V. Looks stable, been using for a month without any crash.
> 
> Funny thing is, its not delided and i am just using a Noctua NH-D15S to cool it.
> 
> Temps are mid 60s, reaching 70º on intenssive apps.
> 
> So my question is...do i have a GOLDEN?
> 
> I can probably get 5.4 at 1.4v.


Can't convey emotion over internet and I really mean no offense...but no way. There's -no way- you're "stable" at 5.3ghz at 1.365v and getting 70 degrees on air. Even with an H100i V2 CLC I hit 97 degrees at 4.9ghz @ 1.30v, prior to de-lidding and running Prime 95 28.10 AVX small ffp test. You will likely crash instantly and / or overheat instantly at that voltage on air if you run truly intense stress tests. 

Even de-lidded using liquid ultra and my same H100i V2 cooler after several tests my temps go to 77-79 degrees at 5.0ghz @ 1.328v in the same Prime testing after 1 hour. 

Try running OCCT AVX test or Prime95 v28 or later w/ AVX test, or RealBench too. I don't consider my CPU stable unless it passes all of these tests, however unrealistic the loads may be.


----------



## mtbiker033

Hulio225 said:


> 1.31 V in Bios with LLC 6 on Asus Apex X, 1.328 V under load.
> 
> Can go higher in clocks but for everyday use i'm going with that what you can see.
> 
> Temps are pretty sweet, could drop them by another 3 or so Kelvin, but then i would hear the air going through the rads, which i don't want, i prefer not audible systems
> 
> EDIT: OBVIOUSLY delided and roomtemperature of around 18-19 ° C.


nice, these are very similar results as what I'm getting (same room temp too 19c).


----------



## Hulio225

jlp0209 said:


> Can't convey emotion over internet and I really mean no offense...but no way. There's -no way- you're "stable" at 5.3ghz at 1.365v and getting 70 degrees on air. Even with an H100i V2 CLC I hit 97 degrees at 4.9ghz @ 1.30v, prior to de-lidding and running Prime 95 28.10 AVX small ffp test. You will likely crash instantly and / or overheat instantly at that voltage if you run truly intense stress tests.
> 
> Even de-lidded using liquid ultra and my same H100i V2 cooler after several tests my temps go to 77-79 degrees at 5.0ghz @ 1.328v in the same Prime testing after 1 hour.
> 
> Try running OCCT AVX test or Prime95 v28 or later w/ AVX test, or RealBench too. I don't consider my CPU stable unless it passes all of these tests, however unrealistic the loads may be.


I am doubting his results as well, i can reach mid 60's to max 70 at 1,365 Volt and ambient of 18-19 ° C. But i have two 480 Rads, one is 60 mm thick in push/pull the other one is 45 mm with pull in a well circulated case, and just the cost of the loop + case exceeding most peoples complete rig cost...* And now the most important part: on a delidded Chip*. There is no way a Noctua d15s is able to achieve such temps on a *NOT delidded *one!

If his ambient is somewhere around -5° C it could be possible, other than that i would like to see some prove.


----------



## ViTosS

There is a guy in one of my Facebook group of hardware/overclock that has a 8700k delidded, using an H100i V2 at 30ºC ambient temps that proved he reaches 50~55ºC maximum temp in all cores running Prime95 Small FTTs at 1.40v! I simply can't understand how that is possible, but he filmed and eveything, the same test done by me, my 8700k at 30ºC ambient too and using H110i with 2x Corsair ML140 Pro at 1900 RPM and 1.280v and I reach 75~80ºC running Prime95 Small FTTs. My chip is also delidded and using the same thermal paste he uses, Conductonaut and Gelid Extreme.


----------



## Hulio225

ViTosS said:


> There is a guy in one of my Facebook group of hardware/overclock that has a 8700k delidded, using an H100i V2 at 30ºC ambient temps that proved he reaches 50~55ºC maximum temp in all cores running Prime95 Small FTTs at 1.40v! I simply can't understand how that is possible, but he filmed and eveything, the same test done by me, my 8700k at 30ºC ambient too and using H110i with 2x Corsair ML140 Pro at 1900 RPM and 1.280v and I reach 75~80ºC running Prime95 Small FTTs. My chip is also delidded and using the same thermal paste he uses, Conductonaut and Gelid Extreme.


Probably some defective/wrong temp readings on his side. At 1.4 Volt i m getting low 70's on a delidded chip and ambient @ 18-19 ° C and my already mentioned beefy custom loop.
Very strange, can you search the link to the video i am to curious to see that xD


----------



## ViTosS

Hulio225 said:


> Probably some defective/wrong temp readings on his side. At 1.4 Volt i m getting low 70's on a delidded chip and ambient @ 18-19 ° C and my already mentioned beefy custom loop.
> Very strange, can you search the link to the video i am to curious to see that xD


He uploaded to Facebook, I don't know if you can see, but this is the video URL:

Edit.: This one he shows better:

https://www.facebook.com/100007702689596/videos/2040263532907050/

https://www.facebook.com/100007702689596/videos/2040312546235482/


----------



## Scotty99

"you must login to continue" nope lol.

I learned a long time ago on this forum not to trust other peoples results, that would be like going by newegg reviews on motherboards to make a purchase decision.


----------



## Anomander43

Hi guys! I've OCed my 8700k to 5Ghz (not delided). Using Asrock Taichi and noctua u14s combined with the thermal paste that it came with noctua nt-h1. 

Would you be kind enough to check my bios setup and let me know if you see any major problems in it since I've used some youtube guide to do the OC and although I've read which setting does what, it's still a bit of a mess for me.
https://photos.app.goo.gl/KFu6KTD8JFR4LxPN2

The hwinfo shot is taken after playing Vermintide 1 for some time, which is a cpu intensive game. System is stable and haven't crashed since the OC.
I'd say I'm using this setup for multitasking. A bit of everything (browsing, programming, gaming, video editing etc.).

I haven't done any fine tuning, like checking if 5.1 would work or if 1 step lower voltage would do as well since 5ghz is enough for me and 1.3 fixed voltage is round , but I still want to use the K in the processor without a high likelihood of damaging the CPU.

I also OCed the ram a bit and haven't fine tuned timings as well, it's literally the first settings I've tried. At some point I might try lowering the timings or increasing the frequency, but I guess when I have more time and willingness to do so.

I'm also considering upgrading the bios to the latest version 1.80 https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z370 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS , but I'm a little bit afraid this might impact performance due to the spectre and meltdown fixes. Any opinions here? Should I go for it or do you think if my system is fine as it is, I should avoid it for now?

Taking into account that summer is coming, I might delid the chip. Of course will use grizzly conductonaut if I do so.

Thank you very much for your time!


----------



## winter2

schoolofmonkey said:


> That's how mine looked when I was getting super high temps after 2 weeks, it was just a little drier than that.
> It also happened on my 7820x with a smaller 1 gram tube.
> 
> All happened with Asetek AIO's (H115i, H110 and Kraken x61)


Something similar here. Affter 2months looks like drying out from the middle (using noctua NH-D15)
Then I used second tube of Kryonaut and after 4 months the temps are almost same, but didnt compared them with different TIM.


----------



## mtbiker033

Anomander43 said:


> Hi guys! I've OCed my 8700k to 5Ghz (not delided). Using Asrock Taichi and noctua u14s combined with the thermal paste that it came with noctua nt-h1.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to check my bios setup and let me know if you see any major problems in it since I've used some youtube guide to do the OC and although I've read which setting does what, it's still a bit of a mess for me.
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/KFu6KTD8JFR4LxPN2
> 
> The hwinfo shot is taken after playing Vermintide 1 for some time, which is a cpu intensive game. System is stable and haven't crashed since the OC.
> I'd say I'm using this setup for multitasking. A bit of everything (browsing, programming, gaming, video editing etc.).
> 
> I haven't done any fine tuning, like checking if 5.1 would work or if 1 step lower voltage would do as well since 5ghz is enough for me and 1.3 fixed voltage is round , but I still want to use the K in the processor without a high likelihood of damaging the CPU.
> 
> I also OCed the ram a bit and haven't fine tuned timings as well, it's literally the first settings I've tried. At some point I might try lowering the timings or increasing the frequency, but I guess when I have more time and willingness to do so.
> 
> I'm also considering upgrading the bios to the latest version 1.80 https://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z370 Taichi/index.asp#BIOS , but I'm a little bit afraid this might impact performance due to the spectre and meltdown fixes. Any opinions here? Should I go for it or do you think if my system is fine as it is, I should avoid it for now?
> 
> Taking into account that summer is coming, I might delid the chip. Of course will use grizzly conductonaut if I do so.
> 
> Thank you very much for your time!


your settings and results look fine! 

I built my system on Monday with a Taichi and updated the bios immediately and it's all working great. I wouldn't worry about updating the bios.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Hulio225 said:


> I am doubting his results as well, i can reach mid 60's to max 70 at 1,365 Volt and ambient of 18-19 ° C. But i have two 480 Rads, one is 60 mm thick in push/pull the other one is 45 mm with pull in a well circulated case, and just the cost of the loop + case exceeding most peoples complete rig cost...* And now the most important part: on a delidded Chip*. There is no way a Noctua d15s is able to achieve such temps on a *NOT delidded *one!
> 
> If his ambient is somewhere around -5° C it could be possible, other than that i would like to see some prove.


Since you have a custom loop with 2 x 480 rads, maybe you can clear something up for me. Here is what I think I know.

1 - De-lidding and using liquid metal on the die and the underside of the IHS is done to increase heat transfer efficiency from the die to the IHS.
2 - Using high quality TIM between the IHS and the cold plate will (hopefully) increase the heat transfer efficiency from the IHS to the cold plate, and thus to the coolant.
3 - A liquid cooled system uses a pump to push water (or whatever coolant) through a cooling block mounted to the CPU, transferring heat from the IHS to the coolant.
4 - The coolant is pumped through a radiator which has fans pushing and/or pulling air through the radiator, transferring heat from the coolant to the air.
5 - The coolant temperature can never dip below ambient air temperature. Once the coolant temperature reaches ambient temperature, no more heat exchange from coolant to air will occur.

My little Corsair H110i AIO 280mm rad with 2x 140mm push fans can dissipate heat fast enough to keep the coolant within a few degrees C of ambient. If I got a bigger rad or added a 2nd rad, then the system could remove more heat from the coolant, until the coolant temp matched ambient temp. After that point, adding more rads, more fans, increasing rad thickness or fan speed will not do anything as the coolant temp can never go below ambient. I see posts from people with 2 rads, 3 rads, even 4 rads, with push and pull fans. My question is what is the point of this? If 1 rad can remove heat efficiently enough that the coolant temp reaches ambient temp, what good does adding more of anything do? It seems like a case of diminishing returns, quickly leveling out to 0 improvement.

I am not trying to be a smart ass or criticize your cooling system (which seems to work very well). I am genuinely curious about this and trying to understand what I would gain by stepping up to a custom loop with multiple rads.

Thanks!


----------



## VeritronX

The answer would be noise.. and the ability to add whatever components you want without changing the amount of noise. With that much rad space you can probably run the fans at 700rpm or so 24/7 regardless of load.

Also it takes more than one 480mm rad to cool two top end videocards quietly.. I ended up with a 480 and a 360 rad cooling my gtx 480 sli and i5 750 setup with 1000rpm fans back in the day.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Those points make sense. Greater rad surface area would allow the same rate of heat exchange with lower fan speeds. The GPU point also makes sense. I have an Asus R9-290X in my rig and that thing throws off a lot of heat into the case. I used to have 2 of them in Cross Fire and the problem was, well, twice as bad. I had to re-think my entire air flow to deal with all that hot air being exhausted into a confined space. Those GPU fans are also really nasty sounding when they are running at high RPM.

The "gaming" GPUs with 2 or 3 fans and massive heat sinks are also huge, heavy, and overhang the adjacent PCIE slots. Next time around I would definitely get a raw card and water cool the thing. But for just the CPU, I seem to do pretty well with the Corsair 280mm AIO cooler. It won't cool the water all the way to ambient, but it usually hovers around 3° C above ambient which is pretty good. I don't think I would go with a multi-rad custom loop to get that 3° C back, but it does make sense if you add a GPU or 2 to the equation.

Thanks!


----------



## Scotty99

Best cooling setup imo is a huge tower cooler for CPU and AIO for GPU. CPU's dont react to water as well as GPU's do, you get spikes with water on CPU's which while not dangerous are at the very least annoying


----------



## Tasm

jlp0209 said:


> Can't convey emotion over internet and I really mean no offense...but no way. There's -no way- you're "stable" at 5.3ghz at 1.365v and getting 70 degrees on air. Even with an H100i V2 CLC I hit 97 degrees at 4.9ghz @ 1.30v, prior to de-lidding and running Prime 95 28.10 AVX small ffp test. You will likely crash instantly and / or overheat instantly at that voltage on air if you run truly intense stress tests.
> 
> Even de-lidded using liquid ultra and my same H100i V2 cooler after several tests my temps go to 77-79 degrees at 5.0ghz @ 1.328v in the same Prime testing after 1 hour.
> 
> Try running OCCT AVX test or Prime95 v28 or later w/ AVX test, or RealBench too. I don't consider my CPU stable unless it passes all of these tests, however unrealistic the loads may be.


Well...i must have a Platinum chip then.

Stable for one month. At least for me. I have runned multiple CineBench, Rog Real Bench (bench and stress), Burn It Test and played BF alot.


----------



## Jpmboy

SpeedyIV said:


> Since you have a custom loop with 2 x 480 rads, maybe you can clear something up for me. Here is what I think I know.
> 
> 1 - De-lidding and using liquid metal on the die and the underside of the IHS is done to increase heat transfer efficiency from the die to the IHS.
> 2 - Using high quality TIM between the IHS and the cold plate will (hopefully) increase the heat transfer efficiency from the IHS to the cold plate, and thus to the coolant.
> 3 - A liquid cooled system uses a pump to push water (or whatever coolant) through a cooling block mounted to the CPU, transferring heat from the IHS to the coolant.
> 4 - The coolant is pumped through a radiator which has fans pushing and/or pulling air through the radiator, transferring heat from the coolant to the air.
> 5 - The coolant temperature can never dip below ambient air temperature. Once the coolant temperature reaches ambient temperature, no more heat exchange from coolant to air will occur.
> 
> My little Corsair H110i AIO 280mm rad with 2x 140mm push fans can dissipate heat fast enough to keep the coolant within a few degrees C of ambient. If I got a bigger rad or added a 2nd rad, then the system could remove more heat from the coolant, until the coolant temp matched ambient temp. After that point, adding more rads, more fans, increasing rad thickness or fan speed will not do anything as the coolant temp can never go below ambient. I see posts from people with 2 rads, 3 rads, even 4 rads, with push and pull fans. My question is what is the point of this? If 1 rad can remove heat efficiently enough that the coolant temp reaches ambient temp, what good does adding more of anything do? It seems like a case of diminishing returns, quickly leveling out to 0 improvement.
> 
> I am not trying to be a smart ass or criticize your cooling system (which seems to work very well). I am genuinely curious about this and trying to understand what I would gain by stepping up to a custom loop with multiple rads.
> 
> Thanks!


it really comes down to the heat dissipation capacity of the cooling system at steady-state under load (eg,folding on a cpu and 2 gpus for hours to days) More rad space means more surface for heat transfer to occur. Rad space increases the total "BTU" the cooling system is capable of shedding, and as you said more rad space cannot (nor can any radiation-to-ambient) cool below ambient or below inlet air temps. More heat producing components means more rad space keeping all other things equal. 

for a single cpu, ya really do not gain much if anything even going from an NH-D15 to a 360 rad AIO as long as there is good "inlet" air to the NH-D15.


----------



## VickNet

Hi, I do not really like it

i7 8700k (delided)/Aorus Gaming 5, stable 5ghz 1.44 or 1.429? (DVID) where it shows the data from the vcore correctly?

http://funkyimg.com/i/2EBJe.png mkv encode (x264) soft: MEGui. (x264 encod temp 80c, gaming 60c, example bf1.) (kraken x62)

stable 4.9 - 1.35-1.36v

safe voltage for 5GHZ? 
In full stress pc rarely does not use, but I want 5ghz, more for games, and sometimes video encode.
I think the voltage between 4.9 and 5 is big... 

Bios settings: https://imgur.com/a/kGQne


----------



## Scotty99

Wrong thread.


----------



## Scotty99

Tasm said:


> Well...i must have a Platinum chip then.
> 
> Stable for one month. At least for me. I have runned multiple CineBench, Rog Real Bench (bench and stress), Burn It Test and played BF alot.


You could probably sell your chip for over 1000 dollars, that is way better than the 5.3ghz samples silicon lottery sells for 900.


----------



## VeritronX

I finally got to use my 5.2G rated 8600K from SL that I bought in november recently, it managed 5.2 with -1 AVX using +200mv offset voltage, ~1.344v non avx and ~1.36v with avx. Cooling it reminded me strongly of my old soldered i5 750.. ~70C max non avx ~135W and ~80C max with avx ~175W prime95 blend 14GB for 10hrs+ using a megahalems cooler from 2009 and a scythe GT 1850rpm fan with hydronaut paste.

You know you've got the cooler mounted well when you go from 80C to 38C within a second of stopping the test =D


----------



## Tasm

Scotty99 said:


> You could probably sell your chip for over 1000 dollars, that is way better than the 5.3ghz samples silicon lottery sells for 900.





















Just to put things in perspective. Again, with a simple NH-D15S. Non delided.

Anyway, do you guys think using 1.365V 24/7h is too much?


----------



## Scotty99

Now scroll down all the way on Hwinfo and run that program 5x back to back. If you dont get any errors, you literally have the best 8700k that intel produced. (if that 1.36v is your actual load voltage that is)


----------



## GeneO

winter2 said:


> Something similar here. Affter 2months looks like drying out from the middle (using noctua NH-D15)
> Then I used second tube of Kryonaut and after 4 months the temps are almost same, but didnt compared them with different TIM.


It is hard fro me to imagine how it would dry out from the middle unless there were air bubbles. Anyone?


----------



## Jpmboy

Tasm said:


> Just to put things in perspective. Again, with a simple NH-D15S. Non delided.
> 
> Anyway, do you guys think using 1.365V 24/7h is too much?


yep - that's a good one. I do know guys over at HWBOT who could get all stupid over that CPU. :drool:


----------



## jlp0209

Tasm said:


> Just to put things in perspective. Again, with a simple NH-D15S. Non delided.
> 
> Anyway, do you guys think using 1.365V 24/7h is too much?


I still don't believe it for one second. There is positively no way you are running 5.3ghz @ 1.365v, not de-lidded, on AIR, and getting a max temp of 70 degrees during real stress / stability tests over the course of an hour or more. Cinebench for 1 minute doesn't count. Post screen shots of Prime95 28 or higher running small ffp test, or RealBench, or OCCT. As I said before I hit 97 degrees at 4.9ghz @ 1.30v before de-lidding with Prime95. No way will you survive Prime95 v28 at your claimed voltage or frequency. 

Here are pics of my testing earlier tonight. Prime95 28 small ffp avx testing for 1 hour gave me a max core temp of 79 degrees. RealBench for 25 minutes gave me a max of 70 degrees. And I'm de-lidded, using a H100i V2 cooler, "only" 5.0ghz, and using less voltage than you!


----------



## encrypted11

Jpmboy said:


> yep - that's a good one. I do know guys over at HWBOT who could get all stupid over that CPU. :drool:


How about @Pyounpy-2 's L731C415?


----------



## ViTosS

Well, I just noticed that my Gelid Extreme is increasing my temps when I stress test, I mean when I first applied and fired up the Realbench, the max was 70ºC and now the ambient temperature is way lower but is showing 75~76ºC, I removed the H110i block and the paste was pretty dry, almost like the Kryonaut effect, I guess the only paste I can use without having higher temperatures over the time is MX-4


----------



## schoolofmonkey

jlp0209 said:


> Here are pics of my testing earlier tonight. Prime95 28 small ffp avx testing for 1 hour gave me a max core temp of 79 degrees. RealBench for 25 minutes gave me a max of 70 degrees. And I'm de-lidded, using a H100i V2 cooler, "only" 5.0ghz, and using less voltage than you!


Oh I wish I had those voltages for 5Ghz, 1.42v for Small FFT for me 
Though temps are a little lower than you when I last run it, but it could be I have a Kraken x61.


----------



## jlp0209

schoolofmonkey said:


> Oh I wish I had those voltages for 5Ghz, 1.42v for Small FFT for me
> Though temps are a little lower than you when I last run it, but it could be I have a Kraken x61.


I tried 5.1ghz at 1.376v and Prime95 didn't have errors but I got BSOD after 15 mins. I don't want to add more voltage to my chip, maybe one day for kicks I will try. Very happy with 5.0ghz. Yeah the H100i v2 isn't the greatest CLC. I almost bought the EVGA CLC 280 or X62 multiple times the last two weekends and held off. I could prob shave off 5 degrees. My chip has always had a 6-7 degree core temp variance between a couple of the cores, prior to and after the delid.


----------



## GeneO

GeneO said:


> winter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something similar here. Affter 2months looks like drying out from the middle (using noctua NH-D15)
> Then I used second tube of Kryonaut and after 4 months the temps are almost same, but didnt compared them with different TIM.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard fro me to imagine how it would dry out from the middle unless there were air bubbles. Anyone?
Click to expand...

Must be diffusion of moisture from the edges sets up a density gradient that slowly transports moisture outwards away from the center.


----------



## feznz

Jpmboy said:


> yep - that's a good one. I do know guys over at HWBOT who could get all stupid over that CPU. :drool:


\
I'm here and I am stupid over that CPU need a delid and push it to 1.45v probably do easy 5.5Ghz bench stable on water


----------



## Tasm

jlp0209 said:


> I still don't believe it for one second. There is positively no way you are running 5.3ghz @ 1.365v, not de-lidded, on AIR, and getting a max temp of 70 degrees during real stress / stability tests over the course of an hour or more. Cinebench for 1 minute doesn't count. Post screen shots of Prime95 28 or higher running small ffp test, or RealBench, or OCCT. As I said before I hit 97 degrees at 4.9ghz @ 1.30v before de-lidding with Prime95. No way will you survive Prime95 v28 at your claimed voltage or frequency.
> 
> Here are pics of my testing earlier tonight. Prime95 28 small ffp avx testing for 1 hour gave me a max core temp of 79 degrees. RealBench for 25 minutes gave me a max of 70 degrees. And I'm de-lidded, using a H100i V2 cooler, "only" 5.0ghz, and using less voltage than you!


Well, i am not stating its fully stable at 5.3 GHz. 5.3 GHz needs further testing. 

But what i am pretty sure is:

Its stable at 5.2 using 1.325V. I´v been using it for a month, no issues. 

Temps are just great and i dont live a particulary cold country, i live in a warm country (Portugal)...so...

I´ll try Real Bench stress at 5.3 asap.

What you you guys think should be the safest max voltage? 1.4v?

I dont want to kill it, for obvious reasons


----------



## encrypted11

Ideally before running any stress test regimen, delid the CPU.

If I had to comment on the R15 scores, they look correct.
No sign of "slow mode" in other words. A voltage boost in probably 30-50mV might take it to handbrake transcoding or RB. Chips of this caliber do exist, however they're not easy to come by.


----------



## Tasm

encrypted11 said:


> Ideally before running any stress test regimen, delid the CPU.
> 
> If I had to comment on the R15 scores, they look correct.
> No sign of "slow mode" in other words. A voltage boost in probably 30-50mV might take it to handbrake transcoding or RB. Chips of this caliber do exist, however they're not easy to come by.


Do i need to increase any other voltages than v-core?


----------



## Hulio225

SpeedyIV said:


> Since you have a custom loop with 2 x 480 rads, maybe you can clear something up for me. Here is what I think I know.
> 
> 1 - De-lidding and using liquid metal on the die and the underside of the IHS is done to increase heat transfer efficiency from the die to the IHS.
> 2 - Using high quality TIM between the IHS and the cold plate will (hopefully) increase the heat transfer efficiency from the IHS to the cold plate, and thus to the coolant.
> 3 - A liquid cooled system uses a pump to push water (or whatever coolant) through a cooling block mounted to the CPU, transferring heat from the IHS to the coolant.
> 4 - The coolant is pumped through a radiator which has fans pushing and/or pulling air through the radiator, transferring heat from the coolant to the air.
> 5 - The coolant temperature can never dip below ambient air temperature. Once the coolant temperature reaches ambient temperature, no more heat exchange from coolant to air will occur.
> 
> My little Corsair H110i AIO 280mm rad with 2x 140mm push fans can dissipate heat fast enough to keep the coolant within a few degrees C of ambient. If I got a bigger rad or added a 2nd rad, then the system could remove more heat from the coolant, until the coolant temp matched ambient temp. After that point, adding more rads, more fans, increasing rad thickness or fan speed will not do anything as the coolant temp can never go below ambient. I see posts from people with 2 rads, 3 rads, even 4 rads, with push and pull fans. My question is what is the point of this? If 1 rad can remove heat efficiently enough that the coolant temp reaches ambient temp, what good does adding more of anything do? It seems like a case of diminishing returns, quickly leveling out to 0 improvement.
> 
> I am not trying to be a smart ass or criticize your cooling system (which seems to work very well). I am genuinely curious about this and trying to understand what I would gain by stepping up to a custom loop with multiple rads.
> 
> Thanks!


Everything correct with what you wrote down here. I for example use Liquid-Metal on die to ihs and on ihs to block.



VeritronX said:


> The answer would be noise.. and the ability to add whatever components you want without changing the amount of noise. With that much rad space you can probably run the fans at 700rpm or so 24/7 regardless of load.
> 
> Also it takes more than one 480mm rad to cool two top end videocards quietly.. I ended up with a 480 and a 360 rad cooling my gtx 480 sli and i5 750 setup with 1000rpm fans back in the day.


^^This.

I hate noise, i have a pair of Beyerdynamics DT 1990 PRO headphones, those have an open back. So i prefer very silent systems so my music experience isn't flawed with some PC fan/air combo noise no matter what i do.

In addition i have a 1080 Ti overclocked to 2100 / 12600 with a shunt mod, this is another source of a lot of heat.



Tasm said:


> Well, i am not stating its fully stable at 5.3 GHz. 5.3 GHz needs further testing.
> 
> But what i am pretty sure is:
> 
> Its stable at 5.2 using 1.325V. I´v been using it for a month, no issues.
> 
> Temps are just great and i dont live a particulary cold country, i live in a warm country (Portugal)...so...
> 
> I´ll try Real Bench stress at 5.3 asap.
> 
> What you you guys think should be the safest max voltage? 1.4v?
> 
> I dont want to kill it, for obvious reasons


I am pretty sure you are not able to kill a modern intel chip by just increasing the voltage in the bios without having LN2 modes active or removing other safety features etc. and even than its not as easy as some of you believe. 
You can literally run them without any cooler on. You can check this: 




Degrading it, is another story... But on the other hand, you have to know for yourself, how long you want to use one cpu etc etc. I for example couldn't care less if my cpu isn't capable anymore of 5.2 GHz in 1-2 years from now on, most likely i will have at least 1 new one^^ 

1.45 V is the highest i would go on air thou... I guess on a not delidded chip it will thermal throttle anyway on 1.45 V.


----------



## johannes2510

If I have understand the basic of OC (I am a totally newbe) I have not win the silicone lottery 

With a Noctua u14s at 5.0 ghz for a stable cinebench I need 1.350V and the guy on gygabite's guide need only 1.280V.

Right?

I will not increase the vcore because with this I hit the 90° and in any case for the apps that I need for work even at stock it's ok (fantastic).

Bu that was very intresting and fun :thumb:


----------



## Hulio225

johannes2510 said:


> If I have understand the basic of OC (I am a totally newbe) I have not win the silicone lottery
> 
> With a Noctua u14s at 5.0 ghz for a stable cinebench I need 1.350V and the guy on gygabite's guide need only 1.280V.
> 
> Right?
> 
> I will not increase the vcore because with this I hit the 90° and in any case for the apps that I need for work even at stock it's ok (fantastic).
> 
> Bu that was very intresting and fun :thumb:



I guess you havn't won it but not lost it as well^^
But this here is an interesting video where 10 retail samples are tested:






Played a bit around:










Kinda high Voltage but temps are still okay imho, ambient @ 20 ° C.


----------



## encrypted11

If you're testing cores, maybe minor VccPLL adjustments in some cases.
ASRocks seem to default at 1.2V with overclocks, you could go abit lower most probably even at high multipliers. However if you lowered the figure way too much, you'd end up requiring more vcore to stabilise an overclock.
Then again, I'd say get a proper delid before attempting to uncork the chip limits.

Jpmboy has a CFL overclocking guide, might be worth looking up. At the undelidded state, I'd give it no more than r15 runs.


----------



## Tasm

Scotty99 said:


> Now scroll down all the way on Hwinfo and run that program 5x back to back. If you dont get any errors, you literally have the best 8700k that intel produced. (if that 1.36v is your actual load voltage that is)

















https://imgur.com/a/H4KWB


----------



## Hulio225

Tasm said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/r0zIV5qhp28
> 
> https://youtu.be/g-5qyaShGzk
> 
> https://youtu.be/X0ECDKWJV-w
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/H4KWB


This is unbelievable, especially because it is not delidded.

It is the best chip intel has ever produced then :thumb:


----------



## jlp0209

Tasm said:


> https://youtu.be/r0zIV5qhp28
> 
> https://youtu.be/g-5qyaShGzk
> 
> https://youtu.be/X0ECDKWJV-w
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/H4KWB


Cool, a 3 minute test. Proves nothing. Sorry to keep hating on you man, lol. I'm done commenting on this. If your chip is "stable" for your uses that's all that matters.


----------



## johannes2510

Hulio225 said:


> I guess you havn't won it but not lost it as well^^
> But this here is an interesting video where 10 retail samples are tested:



 

Very interesting the video, thanks.


----------



## encrypted11

Well if you owned a 5.3GHz chip, you'd know how the scaling behaves.
5.2GHz @ ~171x and 5.3GHz at ~175x are in line with the expected synthetic scores on an 8700K. By far, he has demonstrated no "phantom throttling" or "slow mode".
That's his prerogative on how he wishes to run his chip while looking for tuning advice. A chip that doesn't come close to these frequencies will not even POST.

What a 5.3 or 5.4 chip that does reasonable temperature scaling could do on cold, he's on OCN.


----------



## VickNet

1.428v-1.430v
Safe voltage? for gaming.
5.0 Ghz/8700k


----------



## mtbiker033

is there any benefit to have the uncore higher than stock?


----------



## Hulio225

VickNet said:


> 1.428v-1.430v
> Safe voltage? for gaming.
> 5.0 Ghz/8700k


In my opinion yes, as long your temps are reasonable, especially gaming most of the time isn't loading the CPU very high anyway. But 1.43 V is a high Voltage for 5 GHz.
I would think about it, is it really worth to me to let run my cpu under significant higher voltage and higher temps, which come with more noise for 
negligible higher gaming performance.

In the end nobody is able to answer some questions, but you.



mtbiker033 said:


> is there any benefit to have the uncore higher than stock?


Depends on the application as always. Is it cache intensive yes, isn't it than most likely not really.


----------



## mouacyk

VickNet said:


> 1.428v-1.430v
> Safe voltage? for gaming.
> 5.0 Ghz/8700k


Not that far off from SL's 1.425v for 5.2GHz bins, so if you can cool it, should be no problem. Just make sure your mobo VRMs don't overheat from the 250W+ power draw.


----------



## Scotty99

Tasm said:


> https://youtu.be/r0zIV5qhp28
> 
> https://youtu.be/g-5qyaShGzk
> 
> https://youtu.be/X0ECDKWJV-w
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/H4KWB


You didn't scroll to the section that shows whea errors, pc not crashing=/=stability.

You do have a amazing chip either way, if you are in need of cash you could probably sell that for 3-4x what you paid for it 

Mine needs 1.440v just for 5.1.


----------



## VickNet

mouacyk said:


> Not that far off from SL's 1.425v for 5.2GHz bins, so if you can cool it, should be no problem. Just make sure your mobo VRMs don't overheat from the 250W+ power draw.





Hulio225 said:


> In my opinion yes, as long your temps are reasonable, especially gaming most of the time isn't loading the CPU very high anyway. But 1.43 V is a high Voltage for 5 GHz.
> I would think about it, is it really worth to me to let run my cpu under significant higher voltage and higher temps, which come with more noise for
> negligible higher gaming performance.
> 
> In the end nobody is able to answer some questions, but you.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the application as always. Is it cache intensive yes, isn't it than most likely not really.


Thanks for reply and opinion, temperatures are ok, in games 60-65, (Bf1) other load, 75-77c
Kraken x62 
my CPU is delided 

but anyway, in vcore games amounts to 1.416, it depends on the game.


----------



## KingAlkaiser

Is there any way to have the cpu run at its rated max speed of 4.7 /24/7 instead of having it running all over the place? what i mean is instead of variable speeds of 3.7 GHz-->4.7 GHz can i just leave it running at 4.7 completely. Or will i have to mess around with voltages/etc? I am not too worried with temps since i will buy a H115i pro AIO ( got it dirt cheap ).

From what i remember max speed is "turbo" mode but if i want turbo mode all the time instead of it ramping down speeds is it possible without going in to overclocking?

Any info is appreciated im sure there is a easy solution to this.

P.S-

i dont leave pc running 24/7 i turn it off at night, and when not on use so the energy saving features are worthless for me, and i will be using asus rog hero X mobo.

thank you


----------



## feznz

jlp0209 said:


> Cool, a 3 minute test. Proves nothing. Sorry to keep hating on you man, lol. I'm done commenting on this. If your chip is "stable" for your uses that's all that matters.


previous experiences if its not stable then it may only take a further .02v bump to make it stable but to boot into window and run a few tests means it is very close to or is stable


----------



## wingman99

KingAlkaiser said:


> Is there any way to have the cpu run at its rated max speed of 4.7 /24/7 instead of having it running all over the place? what i mean is instead of variable speeds of 3.7 GHz-->4.7 GHz can i just leave it running at 4.7 completely. Or will i have to mess around with voltages/etc? I am not too worried with temps since i will buy a H115i pro AIO ( got it dirt cheap ).
> 
> From what i remember max speed is "turbo" mode but if i want turbo mode all the time instead of it ramping down speeds is it possible without going in to overclocking?
> 
> Any info is appreciated im sure there is a easy solution to this.
> 
> P.S-
> 
> i dont leave pc running 24/7 i turn it off at night, and when not on use so the energy saving features are worthless for me, and i will be using asus rog hero X mobo.
> 
> thank you


Disable EIST speedstep, this is all you need to do for processor speed power savings.


----------



## Jpmboy

KingAlkaiser said:


> Is there any way to have the cpu run at its rated max speed of 4.7 /24/7 instead of having it running all over the place? what i mean is instead of variable speeds of 3.7 GHz-->4.7 GHz can i just leave it running at 4.7 completely. Or will i have to mess around with voltages/etc? I am not too worried with temps since i will buy a H115i pro AIO ( got it dirt cheap ).
> 
> From what i remember max speed is "turbo" mode but if i want turbo mode all the time instead of it ramping down speeds is it possible without going in to overclocking?
> 
> Any info is appreciated im sure there is a easy solution to this.
> 
> P.S-
> 
> i dont leave pc running 24/7 i turn it off at night, and when not on use so the energy saving features are worthless for me, and i will be using asus rog hero X mobo.
> 
> thank you


yeah - disable speed step and speed shift in bios and select the windows high perf power plan. Use manual override vcore - no need for adaptive or offset since you want the clocks at max at all times.


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Falkentyne said:


> try editing local.txt and disabling AVX and FMA3.
> Edit at the top:
> 
> CPUSupportsAVX=0
> CPUSupportsFMA3=0


I just finished my Prime95 v29.4 build 7 24 hour run. If you have to Disable stuff in Prime95 you're not stable. IMO


----------



## wingman99

WiSH2oo0 said:


> Why not?
> 
> I just finished my Prime95 v29.4 build 7 24 hour run. If you have to Disable stuff in Prime95 you're not stable.


That is what I like to see a fully stable PC.:specool:


----------



## Tasm

Scotty99 said:


> You didn't scroll to the section that shows whea errors, pc not crashing=/=stability.
> 
> You do have a amazing chip either way, if you are in need of cash you could probably sell that for 3-4x what you paid for it
> 
> Mine needs 1.440v just for 5.1.


I missed the error thing. In fact, i didnt even knew it was there 

Can i get some help pushing it even further? My temps are very under control, so i guess i can test at lest at 1.4V.

At 1.375V 5.4 GHz Cinebench crash. Same at 1.390V. So i am guessing some other voltage should be playing a role as i have them all fixed at stock values (not in AUTO).

What voltage should i play with other than v-core? PLL?


----------



## HyperC

I would really love to know why my cpu was stable in my asrock gaming 6 @5.2 with 1.38v but in the gigabyte gaming 7 it take 1.416v @5.1... Could it be because a different microcode?


----------



## wingman99

HyperC said:


> I would really love to know why my cpu was stable in my asrock gaming 6 @5.2 with 1.38v but in the gigabyte gaming 7 it take 1.416v @5.1... Could it be because a different microcode?


Does the processor run hotter with the Gigabyte gaming 7? if it does not it could be a different calibration with the voltage reading in software.


----------



## HyperC

nope temps were pretty much the same 76-80, I really don't know what that would have to do with the voltages being so different from one board to the other plus losing 100mhz in clock speed...


----------



## wingman99

HyperC said:


> nope temps were pretty much the same 76-80, I really don't know what that would have to do with the voltages being so different from one board to the other plus losing 100mhz in clock speed...


Voltage and Clock speed is a determining factor in temperature from one board to another. From what your saying it looks like the Gigabyte VRM is not as good as ASRock.


----------



## Hulio225

Tasm said:


> I missed the error thing. In fact, i didnt even knew it was there
> 
> Can i get some help pushing it even further? My temps are very under control, so i guess i can test at lest at 1.4V.
> 
> At 1.375V 5.4 GHz Cinebench crash. Same at 1.390V. So i am guessing some other voltage should be playing a role as i have them all fixed at stock values (not in AUTO).
> 
> What voltage should i play with other than v-core? PLL?


Your vcore voltage is simply to low for 5.4 GHz. You needed 1.375V to run Cinebench @ 5.3 GHz. For 5.4 GHz you most likely will need an additional 0.05 V - 0.08 V. I would try 1.425 V, don't fear that voltage, it still not dangerous. Worst thing which can happen is thermal throttle.


----------



## encrypted11

winter2 said:


> Something similar here. Affter 2months looks like drying out from the middle (using noctua NH-D15)
> Then I used second tube of Kryonaut and after 4 months the temps are almost same, but didnt compared them with different TIM.


Here's the other chunk of kryonaut that remained on the cpu block that apply.

You could probably tell that the pasty kryonaut at steady state literally broke into 2 chunks when the block was pulled.
That was with a liberal application of kryo TIM with mild caking on the IHS corners. Temperatures were great in this scenario.

I would say for kryo in particular, it looks like you've underapplied the paste.


----------



## Vlada011

Guys did you saw Intel prepare new i7-8080K with 5.1GHz Turbo for 40th Anniversary.
I CRAVING FOR THAT PROCESSOR. I like Anniversary and extraordinary hardware, I can't explain.
Because of that I chase K|NGP|N GPU, it's not ordinary series, ASUS 10th Anniversary Rampage V Black.
This would be so cool CPU for me and some small RIG. 

1000MHz faster than AMD. AMAZING.
Even name is cool for signature, don't even to talk about Performance.
i7-8086K + Z370 mATX with small Monoblock.

i7-8088K need to reach 5.3GHz in hands for Deliding experts.
At least on 1.350V. To be honest, I would not surprise if some guys find sample capable to work on 5.5GHz Full Stable with amazing cooling and from Silicon Lottery. Off course not Prime95, but full Stable AIDA64, RealBench, every day gaming, etc... 5.5GHz. That will be rear probably, but some lucky guys will have such sample. 5.5GHz for him probably is easier than AMD Ryzen 2 on 4.5GHz.
6 core is best option and for gamers only now.

He deserve Silver IHS, Pure Mirror Polished Silver Custom IHS and Deliding with Liquid Metal and careful glued with hands of experts.
Than should be part of collection of every enthusiasts. I would not sell him even when become old.


----------



## Hulio225

Vlada011 said:


> Guys did you saw Intel prepare new i7-8080K with 5.1GHz Turbo for 40th Anniversary.
> I CRAVING FOR THAT PROCESSOR. I like Anniversary and extraordinary hardware, I can't explain.
> Because of that I chase K|NGP|N GPU, it's not ordinary series, ASUS 10th Anniversary Rampage V Black.
> This would be so cool CPU for me and some small RIG.
> 
> 1000MHz faster than AMD. AMAZING.
> Even name is cool for signature, don't even to talk about Performance.
> i7-8086K + Z370 mATX with small Monoblock.
> 
> i7-8088K need to reach 5.3GHz in hands for Deliding experts.
> At least on 1.350V. To be honest, I would not surprise if some guys find sample capable to work on 5.5GHz Full Stable with amazing cooling and from Silicon Lottery. Off course not Prime95, but full Stable AIDA64, RealBench, every day gaming, etc... 5.5GHz. That will be rear probably, but some lucky guys will have such sample. 5.5GHz for him probably is easier than AMD Ryzen 2 on 4.5GHz.
> 6 core is best option and for gamers only now.
> 
> He deserve Silver IHS, Pure Mirror Polished Silver Custom IHS and Deliding with Liquid Metal and careful glued with hands of experts.
> Than should be part of collection of every enthusiasts. I would not sell him even when become old.


Yes i saw that and i say its a fake, even a bad fake because of this:

http://www.hwbattle.com/data/editor/1804/aee1538bdd86eae45bb2910b0e3ea6bb_1523538245_0464.jpg

1.312 V - everything okay with that.

BUT:
http://www.hwbattle.com/data/editor/1804/aee1538bdd86eae45bb2910b0e3ea6bb_1523538245_0945.jpg

0,672 V @ 5GHz - nope, just nope

Source of that dubious stuff: http://www.hwbattle.com/bbs/board.php?bo_table=news&wr_id=112156


----------



## aramil

Intel 8086...........

but they already did that one:









in 1976......


----------



## encrypted11

2 things could have happened with the voltages.

For one, a couple of early on adaptive mode would read 1/2 of vCore on hwinfo and most software readouts.
The second, idle time adaptive voltages on stock or overclocked. That's a normal sight with power management enabled, say even on high performance mode.

But that said, the FPO points to an unspecified tray proc batch on Intel's warranty database. That's still no confirmation on the authenticity of the leaks.


----------



## Hulio225

encrypted11 said:


> 2 things could have happened with the voltages.
> 
> For one, a couple of early on adaptive mode would read 1/2 of vCore on hwinfo and most software readouts.
> The second, idle time adaptive voltages on stock or overclocked. That's a normal sight with power management enabled, say even on high performance mode.
> 
> But that said, the FPO points to an unspecified tray proc batch on Intel's warranty database. That's still no confirmation on the authenticity of the leaks.


You are right wasn't thinking about that in the moment i posted my reply..



aramil said:


> Intel 8086...........
> 
> but they already did that one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 1976......


IN 1978 and that is the reason... 40 years anniversary, like an homage and so on...

But i doubt the realness of that leak... But time will tell ^^


----------



## WiSH2oo0

Well a member on a different forum suggested me to try some other settings.

IA AC Load Line - .01
IA DC Load Line - .01
LLC to level 6

After changing these settings I had to change VCore to 1.360 and Offset Voltage to 0.040.

I was then able to squeeze out an extra 100 MHz while still remaining 24hr Prime95 stable.


----------



## HyperC

I find it odd that people are drawing about 50 more watts than me and with a lower voltage... Is there anyone else here running a 8700k with a gigabyte gaming 7


----------



## wingman99

WiSH2oo0 said:


> Well a member on a different forum suggested me to try some other settings.
> 
> IA AC Load Line - .01
> IA DC Load Line - .01
> LLC to level 6
> 
> After changing these settings I had to change VCore to 1.360 and Offset Voltage to 0.040.
> 
> I was then able to squeeze out an extra 100 MHz while still remaining 24hr Prime95 stable.


That looks great.:thumb: What was the Vcore and offset voltage at before?


----------



## MannerRev

HyperC said:


> I find it odd that people are drawing about 50 more watts than me and with a lower voltage... Is there anyone else here running a 8700k with a gigabyte gaming 7


I am running that setup. What is your cpu power draw under AVX load?


----------



## wingman99

HyperC said:


> I find it odd that people are drawing about 50 more watts than me and with a lower voltage... Is there anyone else here running a 8700k with a gigabyte gaming 7


Post a screenshot of your stress test and HWiNFO.


----------



## WiSH2oo0

wingman99 said:


> What was the Vcore and offset voltage at before?


I changed CPU Core Voltage Override from 1.270 to 1.360 and Offset Voltage from 0.020 to 0.040. Now CPU-Z and HWiNFO are both showing like what I entered in bios VCore 1.360 during stress testing. For some reason with out the above bios setting changes at 4.9GHz with v1.270 and Offset v0.020 my VCore would run up to 1.376. Here are my temps while playing PuBG if anyone would like to see I maxed out at 70C with all my case panels back in place. 

I should also point out that Prime95 testing for stability was done with my side, top and front case panels removed. 

PS: Now point me to a step by step to get my memory to 4000. I know I can boot into Windows at 4000 but it's not stable.


----------



## wingman99

WiSH2oo0 said:


> I changed CPU Core Voltage Override from 1.270 to 1.360 and Offset Voltage from 0.020 to 0.040. Now CPU-Z and HWiNFO are both showing like what I entered in bios VCore 1.360 during stress testing. For some reason with out the above bios setting changes at 4.9GHz with v1.270 and Offset v0.020 my VCore would run up to 1.376. Here are my temps while playing PuBG if anyone would like to see I maxed out at 70C with all my case panels back in place.
> 
> I should also point out that Prime95 testing for stability was done with my side, top and front case panels removed.
> 
> PS: Now point me to a step by step to get my memory to 4000. I know I can boot into Windows at 4000 but it's not stable.


Thanks, it looks like the BIOS setting change lowered the Vcore.


----------



## HyperC

MannerRev said:


> I am running that setup. What is your cpu power draw under AVX load?


That's a really fast one just ran it gaming so


----------



## Xevi

5.4/5.0 Ghz 1.28v Fixe


----------



## scracy

Xevi said:


> 5.4/5.0 Ghz 1.28v Fixe


Very nice, that would be the best 8700K that I have seen :thumb:


----------



## Zero-Cold

It doesn't seem to be stable, though. The LinX "residual" rows are complete mess. Each row should have been the same, otherwise it's obvious that the CPU is making mistakes and doing the math wrong. Sad to say it, but this clock is obviously unstable. Even if it the numbers were okay, 10 minutes with less than 1GB memory allocation can't really prove stability. 1-2 hours with 8+GB of RAM - that would be different.


----------



## Xevi

Zero-Cold said:


> It doesn't seem to be stable, though. The LinX "residual" rows are complete mess. Each row should have been the same, otherwise it's obvious that the CPU is making mistakes and doing the math wrong. Sad to say it, but this clock is obviously unstable. Even if it the numbers were okay, 10 minutes with less than 1GB memory allocation can't really prove stability. 1-2 hours with 8+GB of RAM - that would be different.


What a pity!
The truth is that it is very bad


----------



## Orga87

I'm trying to get a stable overclock at 5.0 core/4.7 uncore for gaming/streaming. CPU is delidded and I use the NZXT Kraken x62 for cooling. I can pass aida64 fpu, asus realbench, and prime95 v. 26.6 small ftts at 1.335 vcore (all for at least 4 hours). However, IBT on very high or maximum, OCCT large data set, and prime95 v. 29.4 blend all crash or give errors, and require significantly more voltage to be stable (up to 1.38 for OCCT). Temps are still acceptable at this voltage, but id like them to be lower if possible. The most intensive game I play/stream is probably Battlefield 1. Do I need to increase vcore, or am I stable enough for my purposes?


----------



## Scotty99

Really hate to ask but can someone familiar with bios issues/troubleshooting help me over at 
http://www.overclock.net/forum/6-in...-problems-z97-krait-efi-boot-shell-error.html

Ive gotten into windows by removing bios battery and installing HDD from another machine, but not sure what to do next.


----------



## wingman99

Orga87 said:


> I'm trying to get a stable overclock at 5.0 core/4.7 uncore for gaming/streaming. CPU is delidded and I use the NZXT Kraken x62 for cooling. I can pass aida64 fpu, asus realbench, and prime95 v. 26.6 small ftts at 1.335 vcore (all for at least 4 hours). However, IBT on very high or maximum, OCCT large data set, and prime95 v. 29.4 blend all crash or give errors, and require significantly more voltage to be stable (up to 1.38 for OCCT). Temps are still acceptable at this voltage, but id like them to be lower if possible. The most intensive game I play/stream is probably Battlefield 1. Do I need to increase vcore, or am I stable enough for my purposes?


You will have to make that decision what is stable enough for you. I use adaptive/dynamic Vcore and auto LLC so when I game or use prime95 v26.6 or v 29.4 the processor adjusts different voltage levels dynamically.:specool:


----------



## toncij

I have a very odd case. One 8700K can run 5.2 at 1.425V but is unstable (memtest errors on 5.0/4.2 and 5.0/5.o at 1.3V-13.5V on hammer tests. Also, needs 1.35V for that).
The other 8700K runs 5.0 at 1.3V, fully stable with no errors (same other components), but can't run reliably on 5.2 even at 1.42V.

It is possible that the 2nd sample is better on 5.0/5.0 (1.33V only, fully stable), but can't go higher, while 1st sample can go as high as 5.3V at 1.48V, but not stable even on 5.0 at 1.35V...?

Guess the first IMC is either worse or degraded?


----------



## ViTosS

My 8700k is stable at: [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - The question is, I only use manual mode (since adaptive is broken) and I use LLC 5 which has 0.030v vdroop in load compared to idle, so I want to use 5.2 but that would result in more than 1.450v in idle to have the 1.420v in load, if I change to LLC 6 my load is always HIGHER than the idle and people recommend having a lower full load voltage than idle. So can I run safety idleing at 1.450v+ even most of people saying 1.45v is the limit for safety?


----------



## Jpmboy

ViTosS said:


> My 8700k is stable at: [email protected] - [email protected] - [email protected] - The question is, I only use manual mode (since adaptive is broken) and I use LLC 5 which has 0.030v vdroop in load compared to idle, so I want to use 5.2 but that would result in more than 1.450v in idle to have the 1.420v in load, if I change to LLC 6 my load is always HIGHER than the idle and people recommend having a lower full load voltage than idle. So can I run safety idleing at 1.450v+ even most of people saying 1.45v is the limit for safety?


Any comment regarding safety limits refers to load voltage. Idle voltage is basically meaningless within reason of course - focus more on the current (amperage). THat said, IMO, for a 24/7 setting, 1.42V at load is more likely to shorten the cpu's lifespan... tho that could be from 10 years to 7 years, or 1 year to 3 months! A lot depends on the quality of the substrate it's all based on.


----------



## feznz

Xevi said:


> What a pity!
> The truth is that it is very bad



Nice :thumb:


----------



## Pyounpy-2

8700K 5.6GHz OCCT4.5.1 Linpack no-AVX offset all core use 1h&5min Core 5.6GHz Cash 5.2GHz Adaptive mode1.47V LLC 6 
Max core temp: 58℃ / Room tem:25.2-26.6 degree C 
Memory: 3600MHz 15-15-15-32-1T-290 1.45V
Chilled water (3 degree C)


----------



## mouacyk

Pyounpy-2 said:


> 8700K 5.6GHz OCCT4.5.1 Linpack no-AVX offset all core use 1h&5min Core 5.6GHz Cash 5.2GHz Adaptive mode1.47V LLC 6
> Max core temp: 58℃ / Room tem:25.2-26.6 degree C
> Memory: 3600MHz 15-15-15-32-1T-290 1.45V
> Chilled water (3 degree C)


Very nice! Can we get some cinebench R15 scores please?
Also, what is your actual 24/7 oc?
Do you also have HT on?


----------



## Jpmboy

Pyounpy-2 said:


> 8700K 5.6GHz OCCT4.5.1 Linpack no-AVX offset all core use 1h&5min Core 5.6GHz Cash 5.2GHz Adaptive mode1.47V LLC 6
> Max core temp: 58℃ / Room tem:25.2-26.6 degree C
> Memory: 3600MHz 15-15-15-32-1T-290 1.45V
> Chilled water (3 degree C)


what ram is on board that needs 1.45V to run 3600c15?


----------



## Sipher351

Looking for a little advice. The last chip I OC'ed was my i7 920 so I'm quite out of the game these days. Anyway, I'm running at 5.0 with a 3 AVX offset at 1.335 V, load level 1 (Asrock board so that's the highest setting) MCE enabled, pretty much everything else on Auto, using fixed voltage. 

Ran Prime95 v29.4 fine for about 16 hours, max temps at 81C, then I shut that off and started up Prime95 26.6 which crashed me in about 15 mins. I've since gotten all the way up to 1.38 V and still not stable in v26.6, most I can get is 3-4 hours before crash. Seems like way too much voltage just for 5.0. I did play a few hours in gaming with the 1.335 setting, also about 10 runs of Cinebench with no issues. Should I be concerned about the v26.6 results? Or just back down the voltage again and call it a day? Or is there something else I might have overlooked that needs tweaking?


----------



## Scotty99

Sipher351 said:


> Looking for a little advice. The last chip I OC'ed was my i7 920 so I'm quite out of the game these days. Anyway, I'm running at 5.0 with a 3 AVX offset at 1.335 V, load level 1 (Asrock board so that's the highest setting) MCE enabled, pretty much everything else on Auto, using fixed voltage.
> 
> Ran Prime95 v29.4 fine for about 16 hours, max temps at 81C, then I shut that off and started up Prime95 26.6 which crashed me in about 15 mins. I've since gotten all the way up to 1.38 V and still not stable in v26.6, most I can get is 3-4 hours before crash. Seems like way too much voltage just for 5.0. I did play a few hours in gaming with the 1.335 setting, also about 10 runs of Cinebench with no issues. Should I be concerned about the v26.6 results? Or just back down the voltage again and call it a day? Or is there something else I might have overlooked that needs tweaking?


A bit of advice, dont go by what other users on this forum deem stable for 5.0ghz, trust sites like silicon lottery and other cpu binning purveyors. My chip needs nearly 1.4v to be fully stable at 5.0 for example, and many guides are (in my opinion) incorrect using 1.35v as a starting point, i think that number should be 1.4v and work your way down from there.


----------



## wingman99

Sipher351 said:


> Looking for a little advice. The last chip I OC'ed was my i7 920 so I'm quite out of the game these days. Anyway, I'm running at 5.0 with a 3 AVX offset at 1.335 V, load level 1 (Asrock board so that's the highest setting) MCE enabled, pretty much everything else on Auto, using fixed voltage.
> 
> Ran Prime95 v29.4 fine for about 16 hours, max temps at 81C, then I shut that off and started up Prime95 26.6 which crashed me in about 15 mins. I've since gotten all the way up to 1.38 V and still not stable in v26.6, most I can get is 3-4 hours before crash. Seems like way too much voltage just for 5.0. I did play a few hours in gaming with the 1.335 setting, also about 10 runs of Cinebench with no issues. Should I be concerned about the v26.6 results? Or just back down the voltage again and call it a day? Or is there something else I might have overlooked that needs tweaking?


If you want to run with the big dogs prime95v29.4 AVX/FMA3 you will need more core voltage. LINK: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27003369-post3254.html


----------



## encrypted11

Pyounpy-2 said:


> 8700K 5.6GHz OCCT4.5.1 Linpack no-AVX offset all core use 1h&5min Core 5.6GHz Cash 5.2GHz Adaptive mode1.47V LLC 6
> Max core temp: 58℃ / Room tem:25.2-26.6 degree C
> Memory: 3600MHz 15-15-15-32-1T-290 1.45V
> Chilled water (3 degree C)


It's the same L731C415?


----------



## Sipher351

Scotty99 said:


> A bit of advice, dont go by what other users on this forum deem stable for 5.0ghz, trust sites like silicon lottery and other cpu binning purveyors. My chip needs nearly 1.4v to be fully stable at 5.0 for example, and many guides are (in my opinion) incorrect using 1.35v as a starting point, i think that number should be 1.4v and work your way down from there.


I know every chip is different, I'm more just wanting to make sure it isn't something silly like "oh with MCE of course you'd get that, try this instead" kind of stuff.



wingman99 said:


> If you want to run with the big dogs prime95v29.4 AVX/FMA3 you will need more core voltage. LINK: http://www.overclock.net/forum/27003369-post3254.html


Prime 29.4 is the stable one though which I found really interesting as I expected the opposite to be true. It's 26.6 I wasn't getting good results with.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

mouacyk said:


> Very nice! Can we get some cinebench R15 scores please?
> Also, what is your actual 24/7 oc?
> Do you also have HT on?


Thank you, Score of Cinebench R15 is about 1900cd.
Actually, I used it at 5.65GHz 24/7 for light gaming.
Of cource, HT is on.
For benchmarking, My system is so-so stable even at 5.7GHz.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

Jpmboy said:


> what ram is on board that needs 1.45V to run 3600c15?


8GBx2 G.skill.
My system was set in the hermetically sealed and heat insulation case.
So memory temperature is also kept at around a few degree C.
Then, Memory frequency is about 4300MHz cl15-1T usually @1.57V and I test it with no-error using diagnostic application with windows10.
Please see https://valid.x86.fr/3kdkkm.
And in the occt, I test 4000MHzCl15 @1.45V but it make a error for about 20 or 30 min.
Then, I clocked down it to 3600MHz.
Thank you.


----------



## Pyounpy-2

encrypted11 said:


> It's the same L731C415?


Another one, the older L731c415 was limited at 5.55GHz for OCCT linpack.


----------



## cyan

Sipher351 said:


> Prime 29.4 is the stable one though which I found really interesting as I expected the opposite to be true. It's 26.6 I wasn't getting good results with.


probably because you are running 3 AVX offset which mean prime 29.4 runs at 4.7ghz max, while with 26.6 (without avx) runs at 5ghz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Pyounpy-2 said:


> 8GBx2 G.skill.
> My system was set in the hermetically sealed and heat insulation case.
> So memory temperature is also kept at around a few degree C.
> Then, Memory frequency is about 4300MHz cl15-1T usually @1.57V and I test it with no-error using diagnostic application with windows10.
> Please see https://valid.x86.fr/3kdkkm.
> And in the occt, I test 4000MHzCl15 @1.45V but it make a error for about 20 or 30 min.
> Then, I clocked down it to 3600MHz.
> Thank you.


Cold box is a nice way to go!
windows memory and OCCT are both pretty poor at error-checking of ram. Use something like HCi Memtest or RamTest. Core stability is a good thing, but bsods are basically harmless. bad ram, over time, will corrupt an OS install beyond recovery. :thumb:

See the DDR4 stability thread linked in my sig.


----------



## toncij

you have extensive experience here and might know the answer: is it possible (or I'm doing something wrong) that one sample of the 8700K runs lower voltages on 5.0/4.2 (core/uncore) and 5.0/5.0 (1.3V and 1.33V with LLC6 (->1.312V and 1.36V on load)) fully stable, but can't touch 5.2/4.2 at 1.4V (LLC6 to 1.242V), while the other sample can't run 5.0/4.2 and 5.0/5.0 under 1.37V, but runs stable at 5.2/4.2 at 1.4(1.424V) and can bench 5.3 single core with 5.3/4.2 at 1.44V)?

Judging by 1st sample I'd say it should clock higher, but it doesn't, although it performs significantly better at lower clocks?

Thx


----------



## Sipher351

cyan said:


> probably because you are running 3 AVX offset which mean prime 29.4 runs at 4.7ghz max, while with 26.6 (without avx) runs at 5ghz.


Well, 1.40 Volts did the trick. I'm now Prime95 24 hours and 41 minutes stable. Maxed out at 85C which is warmer than I'd hoped but still fine. And nothing I'm going to be doing will get me anywhere close to that anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

toncij said:


> you have extensive experience here and might know the answer: is it possible (or I'm doing something wrong) that one sample of the 8700K runs lower voltages on 5.0/4.2 (core/uncore) and 5.0/5.0 (1.3V and 1.33V with LLC6 (->1.312V and 1.36V on load)) fully stable, but can't touch 5.2/4.2 at 1.4V (LLC6 to 1.242V), while the other sample can't run 5.0/4.2 and 5.0/5.0 under 1.37V, but runs stable at 5.2/4.2 at 1.4(1.424V) and can bench 5.3 single core with 5.3/4.2 at 1.44V)?
> 
> Judging by 1st sample I'd say it should clock higher, but it doesn't, although it performs significantly better at lower clocks?
> 
> Thx


lol - welcome to the world of silicon crystals and their imperfections. (some of which are absolutely necessary) 
same boards.. etc?


----------



## Falkentyne

Jpmboy said:


> lol - welcome to the world of silicon crystals and their imperfections. (some of which are absolutely necessary)
> same boards.. etc?



This made my day.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol


----------



## kill_a_wat

Finally had a chance to check stability in Prime95 ver 29.4 (small FFTs). Wasn't meaning to run it for this long but fell asleep trying to wait for an hour. I also ran back to back Cinebench runs which turned out fine. 

I think it's running a bit on the hot side and also i'm only using a mediocre AIO. 

I'm thinking I may just leave it at this clock for 24/7

vCore drops to approx 1.33-1.34 under load


----------



## chibi

3 hours at 5.3GHz running p95 is pretty tough. Seems like a great overall chip, congrats! Is the cpu delided? Might help with that pesky 86 degree core.


----------



## kill_a_wat

chibi said:


> 3 hours at 5.3GHz running p95 is pretty tough. Seems like a great overall chip, congrats! Is the cpu delided? Might help with that pesky 86 degree core.


Yes, CPU has been delid. 

I'm using a triple rad AIO atm with all my gear stuffed in a Corsair Carbide 540 Air while I work on my SMA8 and custom loop. So I think air flow is not ideal. Also my ambient is a little warm with not much ventilation in my room - my PC is like a heater  

I decided to try the overclocks again, because I think I rushed into the 5.3ghz too quickly. 

5.2Ghz with -2 AVX offset 

Screenshot of Prime95 ver 29.4 (Small FFTs) 1 hour + Cinebench R15 below. Will try Realbench and HCI Memtest next.


----------



## gammagoat

I keep seeing over at the ROG forums that SVID best case does the same thing as AC/DC loadline, however when I use best case instead of AC/DC loadline at 0.01 my vcore will shoot up to 1.56v, when set at 1.376.

Am I missing something? Or is this the adaptive issue that many have complained about?


----------



## Mojo112007

Got my 8700k at the beginning of April and OC'd to 5.1ghz @ 1.4vcore, no AVX offset and LLC set to 1 , Max temps were 84c. Yesterday I got my Rockit 88 tool delivered. This was the easiest delidding job I have had the pleasure of doing. Max temp down to 61c. That 23c difference was shocking but so needed. I am currently running stress test for 5.2ghz @ 1.42vcore. IBT max temps are 64c and Prime95 blend after an hour are 62c. Small FFTs are 72c though so I still have wiggle room. 

My concern though is with IBT. At 5.1ghz 1.4vcore I get 127 GFlops and 5.2ghz @1.42vcore it drops to 122GFlops. I have yet to do any real benchmarks since I am still in the middle of Small FFT test. Does a lower speed at a higher frequency mean I need to add more vcore. I have always wondered this and it is more apparent with this 8700k.

5.1ghz SS below.

edit: When I first got my motherboard and 8700k I had some insane issues with vcore. When using adaptive mode I had to factor in + .1 vcore to what I set in Bios. Not sure about that setting, but if I selected 1.27vcore then I would have 1.37 applied and read on the sensor. This issue was fixed with the recent MSI beta bios they released on 4/20. Now the voltage issue is gone. Adaptive mode works perfect. I have the MSI z370 SLI Plus. Hands down the most solid motherboard I have ever owned, and this was the first time I went with MSI. I was Asus all the way, but read so many good reviews. For a $120 board, it sure packs a ton of extras plus a solid 10+1 power phase.


----------



## Mojo112007

kill_a_wat said:


> Yes, CPU has been delid.
> 
> I'm using a triple rad AIO atm with all my gear stuffed in a Corsair Carbide 540 Air while I work on my SMA8 and custom loop. So I think air flow is not ideal. Also my ambient is a little warm with not much ventilation in my room - my PC is like a heater
> 
> I decided to try the overclocks again, because I think I rushed into the 5.3ghz too quickly.
> 
> 5.2Ghz with -2 AVX offset
> 
> Screenshot of Prime95 ver 29.4 (Small FFTs) 1 hour + Cinebench R15 below. Will try Realbench and HCI Memtest next.



Truly what is the point of using AVX offset? The point of finding max stable clock is to do exactly what that is. Right? Nothing against it, but the offset is just to inflate overclocking frequencies.


----------



## wingman99

Mojo112007 said:


> Truly what is the point of using AVX offset? The point of finding max stable clock is to do exactly what that is. Right? Nothing against it, but the offset is just to inflate overclocking frequencies.


I agree with that and so many new programs are using AVX even some games I play also chrome browser.


----------



## kill_a_wat

Mojo112007 said:


> Truly what is the point of using AVX offset? The point of finding max stable clock is to do exactly what that is. Right? Nothing against it, but the offset is just to inflate overclocking frequencies.


I'd say the point of using an AVX offset would be so that you are getting the most of what you use your PC given its set parameters (overclock) and operating conditions. Of course, it would be ideal to use no AVX offset but is the trade-off worth it? This issue has been discussed quite a number of times and (for me) as long as using an AVX offset results in a > 4700Mhz AVX clock than I'm not too fussed about it.


----------



## Mojo112007

Question!

Is it safe to have a 24/7 OC with a vcore @ 1.44v if no core/package temperature exceeds 75c? Idles at 38c, gaming around 60c and Small FFT's at 75c!


----------



## Cryptedvick

Mojo112007 said:


> Question!
> 
> Is it safe to have a 24/7 OC with a vcore @ 1.44v if no core/package temperature exceeds 75c? Idles at 38c, gaming around 60c and Small FFT's at 75c!


1.44v is quite high. Personally I would try to stay at a max of 1.4v. 
I'm assuming you're using 1.44v for >5Ghz. If thats the case, drop down the core a little bit and voltage would definitely drop quite a bit more. 
I need 1.28v to be stable at 4.8Ghz but 1.4v for 5Ghz so for me the frequency jump is not worth the extra heat and very little bump in performance from an otherwise amazing chip. 

Ask yourself if the extra 100-200mhz is worth 0.1v more and 10C more heat from the CPU + your CPU would be much safer for longer time.


----------



## Jpmboy

kill_a_wat said:


> I'd say the point of using an AVX offset would be so that you are getting the most of what you use your PC given its set parameters (overclock) and operating conditions. Of course, it would be ideal to use no AVX offset but is the trade-off worth it? This issue has been discussed quite a number of times and (for me) as long as using an AVX offset results in a > 4700Mhz AVX clock than I'm not too fussed about it.


^^ This. folks need to look at it this way... work out your best AVX OC with no AVX offset and p95 sm FFTs if still anchored to that dinosaur, then when done, set the cores two multis higher and use an AVX offset of 2. Benefit.


----------



## Mojo112007

Cryptedvick said:


> 1.44v is quite high. Personally I would try to stay at a max of 1.4v.
> I'm assuming you're using 1.44v for >5Ghz. If thats the case, drop down the core a little bit and voltage would definitely drop quite a bit more.
> I need 1.28v to be stable at 4.8Ghz but 1.4v for 5Ghz so for me the frequency jump is not worth the extra heat and very little bump in performance from an otherwise amazing chip.
> 
> Ask yourself if the extra 100-200mhz is worth 0.1v more and 10C more heat from the CPU + your CPU would be much safer for longer time.


Yeah, I have seen more do not go above 1.4v regardless of temps due to that much voltage moving across the circuitry. 4.8ghz for me is 1.28v as well, however I feel I needed to get some value out of having my first Custom Loop for the extra cooling so I wanted to jump to 5ghz+. 

I was trying to get a 5.3ghz No AVX stable clock with 1.44v. However, after reading a ton more info this morning I decided to go with 5.1ghz, 0 AVX offset with a 1.38vcore, 0 AVX Offset and LLC set to 25%.(Stable with only 1.37v, but seems to stutter on some stress test). Idle and gaming doesn't go above 1.4v, but certain stress test will just break 1.4v with LLC kicking in. I am happy with this OC. Blend max temp is 63c and Small FFT's hit 71c

With the 5.1ghz stable OC i went ahead and booted with 5.3ghz with -2 AVX offset. 45 mins of stress test down and no hiccups. CPU is a tad hotter, but AVX offset kicked in to stress 5.1ghz. Just seems inflated but I'll bite. I wonder if I can flip this CPU for the same price that pre-binned/OC'd stores are. Have the same clock ratio with a lower vcore, better temps. Seen a 5.3ghz -2 avx offset cpu selling for $800. 236% mark up, holla!!!!


----------



## Mojo112007

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ This. folks need to look at it this way... work out your best AVX OC with no AVX offset and p95 sm FFTs if still anchored to that dinosaur, then when done, set the cores two multis higher and use an AVX offset of 2. Benefit.


I did this to the T. 5.1 was my no offset OC. Been almost an hour of stress testing @5.3ghz with a -2 AVX offset. Left all settings the same except added 2 to the Multi and -2 to the offset. Temps are about 3c higher, and seems to be stable so far. After 4 hours I'll know for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Mojo112007 said:


> I did this to the T. 5.1 was my no offset OC. Been almost an hour of stress testing @5.3ghz with a -2 AVX offset. Left all settings the same except added 2 to the Multi and -2 to the offset. Temps are about 3c higher, and seems to be stable so far. After 4 hours I'll know for sure.


you need to test the non-AVX frequency. either disable AVX in p95 or use the cpu stress (only) in AID64. 

Just use the latest Prime95 and use the commands to disable FMA3 and AVX. it's all explained n the undoco.txt file, zero obviously disables. Put that command into the local.txt file. This way you get rid of all bugs that have been fixed while giving you an option to test without FMA3 or AVX (FMA obviously won't work if you disable AVX).

CpuSupportsAVX=0 or 1
CpuSupportsFMA3=0 or 1


----------



## ViTosS

Jpmboy said:


> ^^ This. folks need to look at it this way... work out your best AVX OC with no AVX offset and p95 sm FFTs if still anchored to that dinosaur, then when done, set the cores two multis higher and use an AVX offset of 2. Benefit.


But the same voltage for the AVX would be used to the non AVX stress? I mean, I'm stable at 5.1Ghz/5.1Ghz at 1.344v, would I be the same stable at 5.3Ghz/5.1Ghz - 2 AVX offset for the same 1.344v? I doubt that because there are moments that the AVX frequency is not being used in games, so that would throw the frequency to 5.3 and then 5.1 when AVX is operating, but I highly doubt I would be stable 5.3 at the same 1.344v I was for 5.1 non AVX.


----------



## Jpmboy

ViTosS said:


> But the same voltage for the AVX would be used to the non AVX stress? I mean, I'm stable at 5.1Ghz/5.1Ghz at 1.344v,* would I be the same stable at 5.3Ghz/5.1Ghz - 2 AVX offset for the same 1.344v*? I doubt that because there are moments that the AVX frequency is not being used in games, s*o that would throw the frequency to 5.3 and then 5.1 when AVX is operating,* but I highly doubt I would be stable 5.3 at the same 1.344v I was for 5.1 non AVX.


THat's exactly how AVX works. Don't doubt grasshopper, try. 
(and if the chip can't do 5.3 at 1.344, 5.2? or up th evoltage slightly)


----------



## ViTosS

Jpmboy said:


> THat's exactly how AVX works. Don't doubt grasshopper, try.
> (and if the chip can't do 5.3 at 1.344, 5.2? or up th evoltage slightly)


I get confused because let's say, I test 5.0Ghz/5.0Ghz AVX (if it is stable AVX FOR SURE will be stable 5.0Ghz non AVX), but who guarantees the 1.344v stable for THAT AVX will be enough for the non AVX? That's why I would rather the BIOS having two vcores, one for AVX and the other for non AVX, the only way to ensure that is run 8h of Realbench AVX and 8h of non AVX, double the time for a normally OC, that's why I prefer to use no AVX negative offset when stress testing.

Oh and btw just ran Prime95 26.6 (non AVX) for 5.3Ghz with the same 1.344v stable for 5.1 AVX and got BSOD in less than 5 minutes


----------



## Jpmboy

ViTosS said:


> I get confused because let's say, I test 5.0Ghz/5.0Ghz AVX (if it is stable AVX FOR SURE will be stable 5.0Ghz non AVX), but who guarantees the 1.344v stable for THAT AVX will be enough for the non AVX? That's why I would rather the BIOS having two vcores, one for AVX and the other for non AVX, the only way to ensure that is run 8h of Realbench AVX and 8h of non AVX, double the time for a normally OC, that's why I prefer to use no AVX negative offset when stress testing.
> 
> Oh and btw just ran Prime95 26.6 (non AVX) for 5.3Ghz with the same 1.344v stable for 5.1 AVX and got BSOD in less than 5 minutes


oh well, some chips manage this others do not. Can't know if you do not try. :thumb:


----------



## feznz

AVX is hard to grasp but when you have it worked out you will get some bonus core speed with non AVX loads 

As mention numerous times get you OC stable lets say 5Ghz, then set all cores 5.2Ghz with AVX of -2 don't touch the voltage. 
This will work 95% of the time occasionally you might need to add a tad little more voltage


----------



## VickNet

Hi, is it possible to make at 5ghz I have 1.416V, and at 4.9 to drop to 1.34-35v?
I found OC stable at 5Ghz with 1.416V, but in smaller loads, for example in games (BF1 for example) to decrease the frequency to 4.9GHZ + 1.34v, stable at 4.9GHZ I have the voltage 1.34 . Yes, in some games the voltage is not so high, (1,416), but anyway it rises ...
If I put AVX Ofsset 1, it lowers the frequency to 4.9GHZ, but the voltage still remains at 1.416, that does not fix me, what to stand at high voltage at 4.9, if at me it is possible to work 4.9 with lower voltage...
Or set the settings a little bit differently, like in games or lower load, not to raise the voltage so loud...

My Mother board: Z370 Aorus Gaming 5
LLC: Turbo
IA;AC/DC: 1
DVID

By the way, how this option works Uncore Ratio? how to set

Thanks to all.


----------



## wingman99

VickNet said:


> Hi, is it possible to make at 5ghz I have 1.416V, and at 4.9 to drop to 1.34-35v?
> I found OC stable at 5Ghz with 1.416V, but in smaller loads, for example in games (BF1 for example) to decrease the frequency to 4.9GHZ + 1.34v, stable at 4.9GHZ I have the voltage 1.34 . Yes, in some games the voltage is not so high, (1,416), but anyway it rises ...
> If I put AVX Ofsset 1, it lowers the frequency to 4.9GHZ, but the voltage still remains at 1.416, that does not fix me, what to stand at high voltage at 4.9, if at me it is possible to work 4.9 with lower voltage...
> Or set the settings a little bit differently, like in games or lower load, not to raise the voltage so loud...
> 
> My Mother board: Z370 Aorus Gaming 5
> LLC: Turbo
> IA;AC/DC: 1
> 
> By the way, how this option works Uncore Ratio? how to set
> 
> Thanks to all.


You could try dynaimc DVID that will adjust the Vcore.


----------



## feznz

VickNet said:


> Hi, is it possible to make at 5ghz I have 1.416V, and at 4.9 to drop to 1.34-35v?
> I found OC stable at 5Ghz with 1.416V, but in smaller loads, for example in games (BF1 for example) to decrease the frequency to 4.9GHZ + 1.34v, stable at 4.9GHZ I have the voltage 1.34 . Yes, in some games the voltage is not so high, (1,416), but anyway it rises ...
> If I put AVX Ofsset 1, it lowers the frequency to 4.9GHZ, but the voltage still remains at 1.416, that does not fix me, what to stand at high voltage at 4.9, if at me it is possible to work 4.9 with lower voltage...
> Or set the settings a little bit differently, like in games or lower load, not to raise the voltage so loud...
> 
> My Mother board: Z370 Aorus Gaming 5
> LLC: Turbo
> IA;AC/DC: 1
> DVID
> 
> By the way, how this option works Uncore Ratio? how to set
> 
> Thanks to all.



With that example you would set 5Ghz core AVX -1 and voltage to 1.34v fingers crossed you should be stable.....


----------



## VickNet

wingman99 said:


> You could try dynaimc DVID that will adjust the Vcore.


i set DVID




feznz said:


> With that example you would set 5Ghz core AVX -1 and voltage to 1.34v fingers crossed you should be stable.....


thx


----------



## VickNet

feznz said:


> With that example you would set 5Ghz core AVX -1 and voltage to 1.34v fingers crossed you should be stable.....


thx

if I put the settings as you say, when I have a ship that reaches 5ghz, the voltage will still be 1.34, which at 5ghz is not stable


----------



## kamil23

Can you overclocking i7 8700k
the processor without a graphics card?


----------



## Jpmboy

kamil23 said:


> Can you overclocking i7 8700k
> the processor without a graphics card?


You can overclock the core and cache separately from the GT cores (on-board graphics). The Graphics cores can be overclocked (if desired) separately.


----------



## -javier-

mine is doing 5.1 @1.37 stable.


----------



## feznz

VickNet said:


> thx
> 
> if I put the settings as you say, when I have a ship that reaches 5ghz, the voltage will still be 1.34, which at 5ghz is not stable


I had a feeling that would be the case because of the huge jump in voltage required between 4.9 and 5Ghz.

there could be two ways of settling this set to 5.2 AVX-2 1.415v might work or just settle for 4.9 and call it a day TBH the difference between 4.9 and 5Ghz is literary 2%


----------



## grifers

Hi. Today Im update my Windows 10 to 1803 versión, but I have bad results in cpu-z bench, 100 Points less In "cpu single thread". Before I had 595 points, now 495...…Yours too???. CPU multi thread same results in booth Windows versions.


Sorry my language. Thanks


----------



## Scotty99

I just updated as well, and while i didnt run any benchmarks gsync is broken....again (happened in creators update as well).

Going to buy one of those 4 dollar windows pro keys so i can defer the update, sigh.


----------



## Yetyhunter

Scotty99 said:


> I just updated as well, and while i didnt run any benchmarks gsync is broken....again (happened in creators update as well).
> 
> Going to buy one of those 4 dollar windows pro keys so i can defer the update, sigh.


How do you know it's broken ? Seems to be working fine here.


----------



## Scotty99

Yetyhunter said:


> How do you know it's broken ? Seems to be working fine here.


Logged into a game, stutter everywhere same as what happened on creators update. Everything appears to be working (on in gsync panel, monitor says its on) but gsync is definitely not active, at least on my PC.


----------



## slidero

Just wondering how many of you guys run a fixed voltage 24/7 vs offset/adaptive? I'm going to start stress testing on fixed first obviously.

edit: One more question, I have 2 year old h100i aio, that should be just fine for a 8700k? I'm buying a delidded one from silicon lottery so I doubt temps will be much of an issue.


----------



## wingman99

slidero said:


> Just wondering how many of you guys run a fixed voltage 24/7 vs offset/adaptive? I'm going to start stress testing on fixed first obviously.
> 
> edit: One more question, I have 2 year old h100i aio, that should be just fine for a 8700k? I'm buying a delidded one from silicon lottery so I doubt temps will be much of an issue.


I started overclocking with adaptive and use it 24/7.:thumb:


----------



## grifers

grifers said:


> Hi. Today Im update my Windows 10 to 1803 versión, but I have bad results in cpu-z bench, 100 Points less In "cpu single thread". Before I had 595 points, now 495...…Yours too???. CPU multi thread same results in booth Windows versions.
> 
> 
> Sorry my language. Thanks


More sugestions ???. More people with this problem? What is yours results with CPUZ and Windows 10 1803 (april update)?. Thanks


----------



## Scotty99

BTW just so people know im not making up gsync being broken on 1803 windows update:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ing-creators-update-rs4-no-windowed-g-sync/1/
Guy reported it in march, build still went live with gsync broken lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Scotty99 said:


> BTW just so people know im not making up gsync being broken on 1803 windows update:
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...ing-creators-update-rs4-no-windowed-g-sync/1/
> Guy reported it in march, build still went live with gsync broken lol.


question: why do you guys use g-synch at all? I mean, I set the driver to fixed refresh (120Hz or 144Hz) ,... or some say that ULMB works best.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive never tried ulmb but i know i would miss the always perfect sync that gsync provides, really the best way to explain it is its a perfect vsync experience from 30-158hz (where i cap my 165hz monitor to). Many games you cant always hit max refresh rate all the time, that is where it comes in really handy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Scotty99 said:


> Ive never tried ulmb but i know i would miss the always perfect sync that gsync provides, really the best way to explain it is its a perfect vsync experience from 30-158hz (where i cap my 165hz monitor to). Many games you cant always hit max refresh rate all the time, that is where it comes in really handy.


Thanks. must be a brain stem thing with me... never liked v-synch, and seemed that g-vsynch was more of the same.
regarding what you are seeing after the 1803 update, have you DDU'd the NV driver and installed the most recent? I saw a few posts where this seemed to fix the OS/driver bork


----------



## Scotty99

Nope but i will definitely later, (rolled back windows for now) the guy was nice enough to make a utility or something it seems. This exact same thing happened with creators update, how does that get through testing lol.


----------



## Rowethren

TBH G-Sync hasn't worked properly for almost a year for me. When I try to play a G-Sync game with another full screen application open (Netflix etc) in my second screen I get full on screen freeze every few seconds and if I try to tab out of the game or get a loading screen everything on both screens freezes for about 10 seconds. Been a reported problem with G-Sync for a long time now and there is a huge thread about it on Nvidia's forums.


----------



## Spieler4

Been using G-sync for some years. Its good when playing modern games on old cpu,mobo,ram platform when FPS sometimes go down to 80-90 on a 144hz monitor.
Since upgrading from 4820Kddr3 to 8700Kddr4 platform I have been using ULMB or no sync at all as the min. fps in games is much higher 

14 pages essentiel read 
https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/


----------



## ViTosS

I have a monitor with G-Sync and don't utilize it, I mean, I see no tearing no matter what my FPS is at and it doesn't fix stuttering in games that stutter like Far Cry 5, so no point utilizing it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah - that's kinda where i'm at regarding g-synch. I haven't needed it up to this point.


----------



## Scotty99

Spieler4 said:


> Been using G-sync for some years. Its good when playing modern games on old cpu,mobo,ram platform when FPS sometimes go down to 80-90 on a 144hz monitor.
> Since upgrading from 4820Kddr3 to 8700Kddr4 platform I have been using ULMB or no sync at all as the min. fps in games is much higher
> 
> 14 pages essentiel read
> https://www.blurbusters.com/gsync/gsync101-input-lag-tests-and-settings/


Or old games on a new CPU lol.

5ghz 8700k with 3000 memory i still dip to 40 fps in some situations in world of warcraft. TBH tho the most useful part of gsync is in the 60-158 range, on a standard 144hz panel there will be stuttering some notice it some dont. Gsync while not as big of a jump as 60-120hz panel it still does fit into the "once you go xxx you cant go back" camp.


----------



## ViTosS

And I also noticed when I have G-Sync enabled, my GPU usage drops from 99 to 98%


----------



## VeritronX

I can't justify gsync over ULMB with fast sync, it's the difference between near perfect motion tracking and blurry motion tracking. And yes I've seen gsync in action, even played on it on my mate's Acer XB270HU.


----------



## grifers

I get passed 1 hour of PRIME95 v29.4 "Small FFTs" without AVX and FMA3, can It be considered stable?


Thanks and sorry my language!..


----------



## ChaosAD

Scotty99 said:


> Or old games on a new CPU lol.
> 
> 5ghz 8700k with 3000 memory i still dip to 40 fps in some situations in world of warcraft. TBH tho the most useful part of gsync is in the 60-158 range, on a standard 144hz panel there will be stuttering some notice it some dont. Gsync while not as big of a jump as 60-120hz panel it still does fit into the "once you go xxx you cant go back" camp.


Check if you have HPET on and turn it off, it makes a huge difference in fps for wow!


----------



## Panzerfury

Rowethren said:


> TBH G-Sync hasn't worked properly for almost a year for me. When I try to play a G-Sync game with another full screen application open (Netflix etc) in my second screen I get full on screen freeze every few seconds and if I try to tab out of the game or get a loading screen everything on both screens freezes for about 10 seconds. Been a reported problem with G-Sync for a long time now and there is a huge thread about it on Nvidia's forums.


I have the exact same issue. Plus i also have insane tearing on my second monitor when running the second monitor in fullscreen (When watching videos). I did however fix the issue of screen freezes during gameplay (still have the freezing when tabbing out). 
To fix the freezes during gameplay cap the framerate below the monitors refreshrate. So for my 144 Hz monitor, I have capped the fps to 140.

When tabbing out of the game, i believe the freezes happen, because G-sync get's disabled, and then reenabled. Atleast the G-sync indicator on my monitor is suggesting that's what happening.


----------



## Scotty99

ChaosAD said:


> Check if you have HPET on and turn it off, it makes a huge difference in fps for wow!


Do you have a link that shows this? I only ask because ive seen so many differing opinions on HPET, some say it should be enabled, some say it shouldnt, some say windows 10 its on by default, some say it isnt lol.


Either way i doubt its going to do much in a game like WoW, in a 40 man instance 40 fps is actually acceptable, on a ryzen machine you would be in the 20's maybe teens.


----------



## ChaosAD

Scotty99 said:


> Do you have a link that shows this? I only ask because ive seen so many differing opinions on HPET, some say it should be enabled, some say it shouldnt, some say windows 10 its on by default, some say it isnt lol.
> 
> 
> Either way i doubt its going to do much in a game like WoW, in a 40 man instance 40 fps is actually acceptable, on a ryzen machine you would be in the 20's maybe teens.


I have tested it myself...with HPET on, fps while flying for example are between 40-55. With HPET off, and exact same settings ofc, fps are stuck at 60 no matter what. So you can go on and try it for yourself :thumb:


----------



## Scotty99

ChaosAD said:


> I have tested it myself...with HPET on, fps while flying for example are between 40-55. With HPET off, and exact same settings ofc, fps are stuck at 60 no matter what. So you can go on and try it for yourself :thumb:


I dont doubt you saw gains, id just like to hear more opinions on HPET from this forum, seems to be a highly misunderstood setting. Only thing i could find about WoW and HPET was from 2011:
https://us.battle.net/forums/en/wow/topic/3182508865

What im specifically wondering is something along the lines of, ok i can get a boost in wow thats great, but is disabling HPET going to have an effect on anything else i do on my PC? Whatever windows 10 defaults to is what my PC is set to, i never touch any of that stuff. If indeed it is enabled by default on w10 there has to be a reason for this.

Edit: After a bit of searching around it seems the general consensus is to keep it enabled, you can get audio/video sync issues if you turn it off among other random problems. I watch a lot of twitch tv and sometimes stream, sounds like a bad idea for me to disable.
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/what-if-i-disable-high-precision-event-timer.2289130/


----------



## Rowethren

Panzerfury said:


> I have the exact same issue. Plus i also have insane tearing on my second monitor when running the second monitor in fullscreen (When watching videos). I did however fix the issue of screen freezes during gameplay (still have the freezing when tabbing out).
> To fix the freezes during gameplay cap the framerate below the monitors refreshrate. So for my 144 Hz monitor, I have capped the fps to 140.
> 
> When tabbing out of the game, i believe the freezes happen, because G-sync get's disabled, and then reenabled. Atleast the G-sync indicator on my monitor is suggesting that's what happening.


To be honest it just isn't worth it so I just have it disabled these days. I get ~100 minimum in most games anyway so there is hardly any stutter so the disadvantages outweigh the benefits for me. A shame though as G-Sync is a huge mark up cost on monitors and it doesn't even work properly, money wasted...


----------



## VeritronX

For people who haven't tried ULMB / lightboost.. I can read the text perfectly in the moving picture here with lightboost on, but not with it off.


----------



## mouacyk

VeritronX said:


> For people who haven't tried ULMB / lightboost.. I can read the text perfectly in the moving picture here with lightboost on, but not with it off.


Now go try it in Starcraft 2, Pillars of Eternity or any scrolling/panning game. Profit.


----------



## boredgunner

mouacyk said:


> Now go try it in Starcraft 2, Pillars of Eternity or any scrolling/panning game. Profit.


Or try it in any game where you can hold a frame rate that is equal to or above your max refresh rate, assuming the game can actually display those frame rates of course. Strobing is a top requirement for me.


----------



## VeritronX

boredgunner said:


> Or try it in any game where you can hold a frame rate that is equal to or above your max refresh rate, assuming the game can actually display those frame rates of course. Strobing is a top requirement for me.


The beauty of Fast Sync is that it always keeps the output synced with the screen regardless of the framerate.. sure you will see repeated frames at less than the refresh rate but that's not as big of a deal at 120hz+. I can dip down to 90fps and barely notice, and never get tearing. It basically works the way tripple buffering does in openGL, grabs the most recent completed frame and sends that to the screen with minimal lag.

Edit: somewhat more on topic, I should be getting my 8600K setup back from my mate today, looking forward to messing with it. Where I left off I had it at 5.2 ghz with -1 AVX, need to tweak ram next I think. Any recommended settings to try with a 2x8GB 3200C14 B-Die kit?


----------



## Xevi

Very bad


----------



## Jpmboy

very bad what?


----------



## Yetyhunter

He's trying to be sarcastic probably.

So I just ran 8 hours of prime95 with my cpu at 5 GHZ with 1.296v. Temperatures were fine, the hottest core was at 84°C and power usage spiked at 155w.

Problem is that I had some errors on 3 of the worker threads, noting crashed or restarted, the worker threads just stopped. How should I interpret this result ?


----------



## ViTosS

Yetyhunter said:


> He's trying to be sarcastic probably.
> 
> So I just ran 8 hours of prime95 with my cpu at 5 GHZ with 1.296v. Temperatures were fine, the hottest core was at 84°C and power usage spiked at 155w.
> 
> Problem is that I had some errors on 3 of the worker threads, noting crashed or restarted, the worker threads just stopped. How should I interpret this result ?


I have the same problem, 5.1Ghz completely 8 hours stable at Realbench, x264, Aida64, 1.344v, but Prime95 Small FTTs there are some workers that stop and there is error in Windows Hardware section reported by HWInfo64, I utilize the PC normally, play games and stuff with 1.344v and is completely stable.


----------



## pantsaregood

WHEA errors and Prime95 workers crashing means that you are absolutely not stable.


----------



## ViTosS

I see... I probably will raise the voltage to 1.360v, it that doesn't make it stable at 5.1Ghz I will probably down back to 5.0Ghz for 24/7 usage.


----------



## KY_BULLET

Xevi said:


> Very bad /forum/images/smilies/frown.gif


Yeah you're right! Must suck to be able to run 5.5ghz @ 1.29v lol! I'd have to be 1.6v+ with smoke coming off my board to even think about that frequency. 

I can barely run [email protected] stable 

(benchmarking). I lost the lottery pick.

I run 48X at 1.29v as my daily driver OC.


----------



## ViTosS

Xevi said:


> Very bad


Very nice, may I ask you why you are using BIOS 1003? Is it better in performance ou voltage? Because there are already 2 BIOS ahead of that version for Maximus X Hero.


----------



## gammagoat

Y'all can stop complaining about losing the lottery.

1.424 non AVX 5.0 stable.

I win for having the worst 8700k bar-none!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wingman99

KY_BULLET said:


> Yeah you're right! Must suck to be able to run 5.5ghz @ 1.29v lol! I'd have to be 1.6v+ with smoke coming off my board to even think about that frequency.
> 
> I can barely run [email protected] stable
> 
> (benchmarking). I lost the lottery pick.
> 
> I run 48X at 1.29v as my daily driver OC.


I'm thinking of purchasing a MSI Z370 . How do you like the MSI motherboard for overclocking the CPU and memory? Does the motherboard lights go off when you shut down? What Vcore do you need for 5.0GHz running stress tests?


----------



## KY_BULLET

wingman99 said:


> I'm thinking of purchasing a MSI Z370 . How do you like the MSI motherboard for overclocking the CPU and memory? Does the motherboard lights go off when you shut down? What Vcore do you need for 5.0GHz running stress tests?



My Gaming Pro Carbon does decent Overclocking and yes all lights go off when you shut it off. You can actually use Mystic light and turn them completely off if this isn't your taste. 

My Ram will only go up to 3400mhz before I start having problems but thats because it's gaming ram and really isn't a good OC'er.

To run 5.0ghz I will need to be at 1.36v to remain stable. I haven't ran any extensive stability tests but I haven't had any crashing with this settings. All chips aren't the same as I'm sure you know. Some can run 5.0ghz @ 1.25-.27v no problem.

All in All, It's a good daily driver, no OCing monster but it's more hardware (CPU) related than Mobo related for me.


----------



## wingman99

KY_BULLET said:


> My Gaming Pro Carbon does decent Overclocking and yes all lights go off when you shut it off. You can actually use Mystic light and turn them completely off if this isn't your taste.
> 
> My Ram will only go up to 3400mhz before I start having problems but thats because it's gaming ram and really isn't a good OC'er.
> 
> To run 5.0ghz I will need to be at 1.36v to remain stable. I haven't ran any extensive stability tests but I haven't had any crashing with this settings. All chips aren't the same as I'm sure you know. Some can run 5.0ghz @ 1.25-.27v no problem.
> 
> All in All, It's a good daily driver, no OCing monster but it's more hardware (CPU) related than Mobo related for me.


What kind of problems did you have overclocking the memory past 3400MHz?


----------



## wingman99

Yetyhunter said:


> He's trying to be sarcastic probably.
> 
> So I just ran 8 hours of prime95 with my cpu at 5 GHZ with 1.296v. Temperatures were fine, the hottest core was at 84°C and power usage spiked at 155w.
> 
> Problem is that I had some errors on 3 of the worker threads, noting crashed or restarted, the worker threads just stopped. How should I interpret this result ?




On ASUS does the Core voltage offset work well and does it have AVX offset? How is the memory overclocking?


----------



## mtbiker033

KY_BULLET said:


> My Gaming Pro Carbon does decent Overclocking and yes all lights go off when you shut it off. You can actually use Mystic light and turn them completely off if this isn't your taste.
> 
> My Ram will only go up to 3400mhz before I start having problems but thats because it's gaming ram and really isn't a good OC'er.
> 
> To run 5.0ghz I will need to be at 1.36v to remain stable. I haven't ran any extensive stability tests but I haven't had any crashing with this settings. All chips aren't the same as I'm sure you know. Some can run 5.0ghz @ 1.25-.27v no problem.
> 
> All in All, It's a good daily driver, no OCing monster but it's more hardware (CPU) related than Mobo related for me.


I don't have any experience with MSI motherboards but I can highly recommend the Asrock Taichi, excellent overclocker, great features, and a nice price!


----------



## Jpmboy

mtbiker033 said:


> I don't have any experience with MSI motherboards but I can highly recommend the Asrock Taichi, excellent overclocker, great features, and a nice price!


I have the MSi z370i (good itx board) works fine, tho the bios is a bit "wanting" compared to asus or asrock. Ram OC is very good


----------



## ViTosS

Switched my H110i for my H150i Pro and the difference is 10ºC cooler! Pretty happy with it, I now run 5.2Ghz nonAVX and 5.1Ghz AVX at 1.376v completely Prime95 error free/BSOD, just used Prime95 26.6 to test the nonAVX frequency, but it was stable at 1.344v for 5.1Ghz and I had to bump my BIOS vcore from 1.375v to 1.390v to make the 5.2Ghz stable (at least not showing errors in HWInfo64 and not BSODing):


----------



## schoolofmonkey

ViTosS said:


> Switched my H110i for my H150i Pro and the difference is 10ºC cooler! Pretty happy with it, I now run 5.2Ghz nonAVX and 5.1Ghz AVX at 1.376v completely Prime95 error free/BSOD, just used Prime95 26.6 to test the nonAVX frequency, but it was stable at 1.344v for 5.1Ghz and I had to bump my BIOS vcore from 1.375v to 1.390v to make the 5.2Ghz stable (at least not showing errors in HWInfo64 and not BSODing):


I'm tossing up which cooler to replace my ageing Kraken X61 with, Guru3D's review said the H150i PRO is worse than the H110i GT
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_h150i_pro_review,12.html


----------



## Scotty99

That overclock isnt enough volts to seperate the coolers, its only 1.3. All the 280's and 360's are going to be pretty close to each other once you put 1.4v into a chip, id just stay away from thermaltake AIO's not only is the software terrible most reviews ive seen have it below all the 280's (evga, nzxt corsair). 

Ive been happy with the x62, i dont run stress tests regularly or anything but just from memory my 5ghz 8700k with 1.38v does not surpass 70c with non avx loads, avx in something like aida 64 extreme its probably in the 85c range but i dont run an avx offset. The only thing id prefer is not having software fan control, i dont even see the point in it as motherboards have all the headers necessary to run multiple pumps and fans. I guess on the plus side the performance mode works quite well, fans are silent until it hits 60c which in normal everyday stuff it never does.


----------



## ViTosS

schoolofmonkey said:


> I'm tossing up which cooler to replace my ageing Kraken X61 with, Guru3D's review said the H150i PRO is worse than the H110i GT
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/corsair_h150i_pro_review,12.html


Yeah I saw that, I think is because the stock fans are silent designed, but when using 1500+ RPM (2500 RPM) this thing cools way better than any 280mm AIO in the market, the liquid temperature is also way lower than me previous H110i


----------



## ViTosS

Scotty99 said:


> That overclock isnt enough volts to seperate the coolers, its only 1.3. All the 280's and 360's are going to be pretty close to each other once you put 1.4v into a chip, id just stay away from thermaltake AIO's not only is the software terrible most reviews ive seen have it below all the 280's (evga, nzxt corsair).
> 
> Ive been happy with the x62, i dont run stress tests regularly or anything but just from memory my 5ghz 8700k with 1.38v does not surpass 70c with non avx loads, avx in something like aida 64 extreme its probably in the 85c range but i dont run an avx offset. The only thing id prefer is not having software fan control, i dont even see the point in it as motherboards have all the headers necessary to run multiple pumps and fans. I guess on the plus side the performance mode works quite well, fans are silent until it hits 60c which in normal everyday stuff it never does.


1.376v is a high voltage I think, I wouldn't use anything higher than that for 24/7, Intel says the sweet spot is 1.35v and I'm 0.02v higher than that, the adaptive voltage is also broken so I have to run manual mode all the time, if I had adaptive working like manual I would try 5.2Ghz for nonAVX and AVX, but it is broken for Maximus X Hero.


----------



## wingman99

ViTosS said:


> 1.376v is a high voltage I think, I wouldn't use anything higher than that for 24/7, Intel says the sweet spot is 1.35v and I'm 0.02v higher than that, the adaptive voltage is also broken so I have to run manual mode all the time, if I had adaptive working like manual I would try 5.2Ghz for nonAVX and AVX, but it is broken for Maximus X Hero.


Where does Intel says the sweet spot is 1.35v?


----------



## ViTosS

wingman99 said:


> Where does Intel says the sweet spot is 1.35v?


I mean, not these words ''sweet spot'', but I remember of reading long time ago Intel not recommending anything over 1.35v for daily use if you don't want to decrease the CPU life time.


----------



## Scotty99

I mean, there is a big difference between a stress test and just running a game for example. 24/7 use can mean any number of things, you could run 1.5v or higher into your chip if all you do is game. Destiny 2 uses avx and with 1.38v the average temps on my 8700k are in the 40's.


----------



## ViTosS

Scotty99 said:


> I mean, there is a big difference between a stress test and just running a game for example. 24/7 use can mean any number of things, you could run 1.5v or higher into your chip if all you do is game. Destiny 2 uses avx and with 1.38v the average temps on my 8700k are in the 40's.


Now play AC Origins in Alexandria or Battlefield 1 64p map, my temp is between 50~60ºC for 27ºC ambient temp.


----------



## erlipton

Mine: 4.9 sustained on 1.36v
Asrock Z370M-ITX/ac
Corsair H110i GTX


----------



## Uzanar

Sup guys! I have some OC questions regarding the 8600K and I guess that this is the thread to be in despite lacking that sweet Hyperthreading. 

I haven't overclocked anything newer than Sandy Bridge which I recently switched from and I have some questions regarding the AVX offset option on these newer processors. It it obviously a great feature for most of us since AVX is rarely used as I understand it, but at the same I have found that most if not all applications I run with the offset activated gets throttled. What I mean by that is if I run a 50x multiplier with a 2x offset the clock frequencies yo-yo between 4.8 and 5.0 GHz both in games (Forza Horizon 3, Overwatch) and benchmarks like Cinebench and Prime95 using Der8auer's recommended settings as shown here: https://youtu.be/CoUtA7DKXhU?t=10m50s

My motherboard is the Asus TUF Z370-Plus Gaming with the latest available BIOS. Is this a known issue for Z370/Asus motherboards in general, or is this a unique problem I'm experiencing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Uzanar said:


> Sup guys! I have some OC questions regarding the 8600K and I guess that this is the thread to be in despite lacking that sweet Hyperthreading.
> 
> I haven't overclocked anything newer than Sandy Bridge which I recently switched from and I have some questions regarding the AVX offset option on these newer processors. It it obviously a great feature for most of us since AVX is rarely used as I understand it, but at the same I have found that most if not all applications I run with the offset activated gets throttled. What I mean by that is if I run a 50x multiplier with a 2x offset the clock frequencies yo-yo between 4.8 and 5.0 GHz both in games (Forza Horizon 3, Overwatch) and benchmarks like Cinebench and Prime95 using Der8auer's recommended settings as shown here: https://youtu.be/CoUtA7DKXhU?t=10m50s
> 
> My motherboard is the Asus TUF Z370-Plus Gaming with the latest available BIOS. Is this a known issue for Z370/Asus motherboards in general, or is this a unique problem I'm experiencing?


the offset triggers (-2 multis as you have it set to 2) when AVX or FMA, FMA3 ... etc is detected in the execution stack. So AFAIK it's working as you set it to. Check out the ASUS Z370 thread linked in my sig...Additional OC guides, in addition to Roman's are in the OP. :thumb:


----------



## wingman99

Uzanar said:


> Sup guys! I have some OC questions regarding the 8600K and I guess that this is the thread to be in despite lacking that sweet Hyperthreading.
> 
> I haven't overclocked anything newer than Sandy Bridge which I recently switched from and I have some questions regarding the AVX offset option on these newer processors. It it obviously a great feature for most of us since AVX is rarely used as I understand it, but at the same I have found that most if not all applications I run with the offset activated gets throttled. What I mean by that is if I run a 50x multiplier with a 2x offset the clock frequencies yo-yo between 4.8 and 5.0 GHz both in games (Forza Horizon 3, Overwatch) and benchmarks like Cinebench and Prime95 using Der8auer's recommended settings as shown here: https://youtu.be/CoUtA7DKXhU?t=10m50s
> 
> My motherboard is the Asus TUF Z370-Plus Gaming with the latest available BIOS. Is this a known issue for Z370/Asus motherboards in general, or is this a unique problem I'm experiencing?


Many programs use AVX including the OS sometimes. AVX offset is working like it suppose to, nothing wrong with your PC.


----------



## Uzanar

Jpmboy said:


> the offset triggers (-2 multis as you have it set to 2) when AVX or FMA, FMA3 ... etc is detected in the execution stack. So AFAIK it's working as you set it to. Check out the ASUS Z370 thread linked in my sig...Additional OC guides, in addition to Roman's are in the OP. :thumb:





wingman99 said:


> Many programs use AVX including the OS sometimes. AVX offset is working like it suppose to, nothing wrong with your PC.


I see, thanks for the quick response guys! But I still have a question in that case... isn't Prime95 26.6 supposed to be the non-AVX version, meaning that the CPU has no AVX code to account for when stress testing? I have found that the throttling happens even with the offset set to "0" in specifically Prime95 now as well btw, dropping from 4.7 --> 4.4 GHz intermittently.

And I have a follow up question to that: I am currently trying to nail a stable 4.7 GHz OC using your guide @Jpmboy (it's great!) and currently my CPU is stable for 1 hour of Realbench, 3 runs of H.264 and Prime95 with 1344 FTT:s, however... The Vcore drops to 1.200V in Intel Burn Test specifically and this in turn leads to instability in that test. Is this a common issue for IBT or what's going on here? Should I just ignore it since all other tests function properly with the voltage being more stable at 1.216-1.232V?


----------



## mouacyk

Uzanar said:


> I see, thanks for the quick response guys! But I still have a question in that case... isn't Prime95 26.6 supposed to be the non-AVX version, meaning that the CPU has no AVX code to account for when stress testing? I have found that the throttling happens even with the offset set to "0" in specifically Prime95 now as well btw, dropping from 4.7 --> 4.4 GHz intermittently.
> 
> And I have a follow up question to that: I am currently trying to nail a stable 4.7 GHz OC using your guide @Jpmboy (it's great!) and currently my CPU is stable for 1 hour of Realbench, 3 runs of H.264 and Prime95 with 1344 FTT:s, however... The Vcore drops to 1.200V in Intel Burn Test specifically and this in turn leads to instability in that test. Is this a common issue for IBT or what's going on here? Should I just ignore it since all other tests function properly with the voltage being more stable at 1.216-1.232V?


Your throttling could be one of these:
1. CPU Power Limit in BIOS -- say your board is limiting to 160W. This can be increased or disabled completely.
2. VRM temperature is throttling the CPU
3. CPU temperature


----------



## Scotty99

I mean, if you are an hour stable for realbench i wouldnt worry about it. Again i know people hate to hear this because its extra work but your overclock isnt stable until you monitor it over a period of time while using your pc normally. Just use your pc keep HWinfo open in the background and check for errors before you shut your pc off, thats what a stable pc means.


----------



## Jpmboy

Uzanar said:


> I see, thanks for the quick response guys! But I still have a question in that case... isn't Prime95 26.6 supposed to be the non-AVX version, meaning that the CPU has no AVX code to account for when stress testing? I have found that the throttling happens even with the offset set to "0" in specifically Prime95 now as well btw, dropping from 4.7 --> 4.4 GHz intermittently.
> 
> And I have a follow up question to that: I am currently trying to nail a stable 4.7 GHz OC using your guide @*Jpmboy* (it's great!) and currently my CPU is stable for 1 hour of Realbench, 3 runs of H.264 and Prime95 with 1344 FTT:s, however... *The Vcore drops to 1.200V* in Intel Burn Test specifically and this in turn leads to instability in that test. Is this a common issue for IBT or what's going on here? Should I just ignore it since all other tests function properly with the voltage being more stable at 1.216-1.232V?


Yes, it is common for high-current loads like IBT, LinX, p95 etc. 

This is v_droop _and can be dealt with either by LLC, or by increasing the AVX offset, or the better way is to simply increase vcore sufficiently to cover that very high current stress test if you have sufficient vcore headroom and cooling.


----------



## Falkentyne

Uzanar said:


> I see, thanks for the quick response guys! But I still have a question in that case... isn't Prime95 26.6 supposed to be the non-AVX version, meaning that the CPU has no AVX code to account for when stress testing? I have found that the throttling happens even with the offset set to "0" in specifically Prime95 now as well btw, dropping from 4.7 --> 4.4 GHz intermittently.
> 
> And I have a follow up question to that: I am currently trying to nail a stable 4.7 GHz OC using your guide @Jpmboy (it's great!) and currently my CPU is stable for 1 hour of Realbench, 3 runs of H.264 and Prime95 with 1344 FTT:s, however... The Vcore drops to 1.200V in Intel Burn Test specifically and this in turn leads to instability in that test. Is this a common issue for IBT or what's going on here? Should I just ignore it since all other tests function properly with the voltage being more stable at 1.216-1.232V?


Yes that is correct.
But it isn't prime 95 26.6 that is triggering the downclock
It's the operating system.
Windows 10 uses AVX instructions by default.
If even one driver or code gets executed which uses an AVX instruction, the downclock will be applied even though a full load program like P95 is running.


----------



## Uzanar

Jpmboy said:


> Yes, it is common for high-current loads like IBT, LinX, p95 etc.
> 
> This is v_droop _and can be dealt with either by LLC, or by increasing the AVX offset, or the better way is to simply increase vcore sufficiently to cover that very high current stress test if you have sufficient vcore headroom and cooling.


I understand what LLC is and I have it set to level 5 atm, but what I meant was that IBT is the only test/program I've seen so far which drops as low as 1.200V with my current configuration  This in turn leads to instability in that specific test, while P95, Realbench, and any other test only drops to 1.216-1.232V and therefore remain stable. 

I'll probably just test a longer run of Realbench and consider it "stable" for now though. Real stability can only be concluded after real world usage after all!



Falkentyne said:


> Yes that is correct.
> But it isn't prime 95 26.6 that is triggering the downclock
> It's the operating system.
> Windows 10 uses AVX instructions by default.
> If even one driver or code gets executed which uses an AVX instruction, the downclock will be applied even though a full load program like P95 is running.


Ahhh I see... yeah that might have something to do with it. It's just weird that it doesn't happen in any other benchmark/stress test I've tried so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Uzanar said:


> I understand what LLC is and I have it set to level 5 atm, but what I meant was that IBT is the only test/program I've seen so far which drops as low as 1.200V with my current configuration  This in turn leads to instability in that specific test, while P95, Realbench, and any other test only drops to 1.216-1.232V and therefore remain stable.
> 
> I'll probably just test a longer run of Realbench and consider it "stable" for now though. *Real stability can only be concluded after real world usage after all*!


Truth.


----------



## wingman99

Uzanar said:


> I understand what LLC is and I have it set to level 5 atm, but what I meant was that IBT is the only test/program I've seen so far which drops as low as 1.200V with my current configuration  This in turn leads to instability in that specific test, while P95, Realbench, and any other test only drops to 1.216-1.232V and therefore remain stable.
> 
> I'll probably just test a longer run of Realbench and consider it "stable" for now though. Real stability can only be concluded after real world usage after all!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh I see... yeah that might have something to do with it. It's just weird that it doesn't happen in any other benchmark/stress test I've tried so far.


From what I observer windows 10 AVX instruction runs intermittently when running in the background of another program.


----------



## GeneO

I don't see that. I have 5 GHz with an AVX offset of -1. If I run prime 95 26.6 blend, which is pretty good about letting other programs run including the OS, my core frequency is pretty much pegged at 5 GHz ( average is 4999 MHz).


I am guessing you have something else running in the background that uses AVX a lot. Or something is throttling. You can use HWINFO64 to see if anything is throttling. 

.


----------



## wingman99

GeneO said:


> I don't see that. I have 5 GHz with an AVX offset of -1. If I run prime 95 26.6 blend, which is pretty good about letting other programs run including the OS, my core frequency is pretty much pegged at 5 GHz ( average is 4999 MHz).
> 
> 
> I am guessing you have something else running in the background that uses AVX a lot. Or something is throttling. You can use HWINFO64 to see if anything is throttling.
> 
> .


Set AVX to 4.0GHz so the windows software can read the plung.


----------



## GeneO

wingman99 said:


> Set AVX to 4.0GHz so the windows software can read the plung.



Wha???? I am measuring it with HWinfo64, which certainly can see a 100 MHz difference.


And if you are saying there are short spikes that show up on a bigger AVX offset, so what? Who would run it that way? If I average 4.999 GHz that is not much AVX.


----------



## wingman99

GeneO said:


> Wha???? I am measuring it with HWinfo64, which certainly can see a 100 MHz difference.
> 
> 
> And if you are saying there are short spikes that show up on a bigger AVX offset, so what? Who would run it that way? If I average 4.999 GHz that is not much AVX.


You need to set the AVX range large so the software sensors have the time to show the change because the dips are so fast when processing a spike of AVX. So that is what I do to see the true AVX spike commands being processed. I'm just helping folks see what is really going on that is all because the software does not register for me with only a offset of 100MHz.

Here here is screenshot of only the OS and Realbench no AVX.

View attachment 197561


----------



## darkphantom

About the join the club.... 

Just upgrading from the rig in the sig, bought the 8700k, Asus Maximus X Formula - will run on air for a bit until I figure out what I need to do for custom loop...but super excited 

Do these still run as hot as the Ivy-bridge did unlidded?


----------



## mouacyk

darkphantom said:


> About the join the club....
> 
> Just upgrading from the rig in the sig, bought the 8700k, Asus Maximus X Formula - will run on air for a bit until I figure out what I need to do for custom loop...but super excited
> 
> Do these still run as hot as the Ivy-bridge did unlidded?


Hotter.


----------



## wingman99

darkphantom said:


> About the join the club....
> 
> Just upgrading from the rig in the sig, bought the 8700k, Asus Maximus X Formula - will run on air for a bit until I figure out what I need to do for custom loop...but super excited
> 
> Do these still run as hot as the Ivy-bridge did unlidded?


5.0GHz is not free watts, so they run hot with Prime95 v29.4


----------



## TeN

I can't get my 8700k stable higher than 4.9Ghz 1.375Volt on all cores, at 5.0Ghz it already needs an additional 0.10 Volt to keep it stable. OCCT small data is the only benchmark program that will fail at 5.0Ghz or higher with 1.425 Volt. I have the AVX totally turned off, because the Asrock extreme 4 does not handle the AVX offset right. It keeps clocking down, in everything i do, so thats no option. My chip is delidded, and when testing at 1.45 Volt even then it stays below 80'C with AVX benches.
Question 1: Have i lost the silicon lottery?
Question 2: Do you guys get through the benches because you have set the AVX offset to 1 or higher?
Question 3: Does your chip get passed the OCCT test with your chip set to north of 4.9ghz at 1.4Volt or lower?
Question 4: Can i put the Vcore to higher than 1.45 for 24/7 use (it will never go over 70'C)

(It doesn't throttle according to HWi, ring clock is 4.6ghz, all c states off, virtualization off, etc.)


----------



## wingman99

TeN said:


> I can't get my 8700k stable higher than 4.9Ghz 1.375Volt on all cores, at 5.0Ghz it already needs an additional 0.10 Volt to keep it stable. OCCT small data is the only benchmark program that will fail at 5.0Ghz or higher with 1.425 Volt. I have the AVX totally turned off, because the Asrock extreme 4 does not handle the AVX offset right. It keeps clocking down, in everything i do, so thats no option. My chip is delidded, and when testing at 1.45 Volt even then it stays below 80'C with AVX benches.
> Question 1: Have i lost the silicon lottery?
> Question 2: Do you guys get through the benches because you have set the AVX offset to 1 or higher?
> Question 3: Does your chip get passed the OCCT test with your chip set to north of 4.9ghz at 1.4Volt or lower?
> Question 4: Can i put the Vcore to higher than 1.45 for 24/7 use (it will never go over 70'C)
> 
> (It doesn't throttle according to HWi, ring clock is 4.6ghz, all c states off, virtualization off, etc.)


AVX is working correctly the OS uses AVX so that is why you see it down clock all the time. Is the 1.45v Vcore with load reading in windows software? You did not loose the lottery, As of 3/22/18, the top 88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater with CPU Vcore: 1.400V, AVX Offset: 2, LINK: https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g


----------



## TeN

wingman99 said:


> AVX is working correctly the OS uses AVX so that is why you see it down clock all the time. Is the 1.45v Vcore with load reading in windows software? You did not loose the lottery, As of 3/22/18, the top 88% of tested 8700Ks were able to hit 5.0GHz or greater with CPU Vcore: 1.400V, AVX Offset: 2, LINK: https://siliconlottery.com/collections/coffeelake/products/8700k50g


Yep software, in CPU-Z and HWi it states 1.45 and never lowers a bit because of LLC 1. How can i know for sure it is at 1.45 Volt? Extreme 4 has no vcore read out points on the board.
Okay, so it isn't even that bad. But it feels it isn't really 5.0Ghz if it doesn't even stay at 5.0 in games to begin with, is it? How can i keep the 5.0+ without touching the AVX?


----------



## wingman99

TeN said:


> Yep software, in CPU-Z and HWi it states 1.45 and never lowers a bit because of LLC 1. How can i know for sure it is at 1.45 Volt? Extreme 4 has no vcore read out points on the board.
> Okay, so it isn't even that bad. But it feels it isn't really 5.0Ghz if it doesn't even stay at 5.0 in games to begin with, is it? How can i keep the 5.0+ without touching the AVX?


Don't use AVX offset and the processor will stay at 5.0GHz.


----------



## TeN

wingman99 said:


> Don't use AVX offset and the processor will stay at 5.0GHz.


Ok, but 1.45 isn't bad?


----------



## wingman99

TeN said:


> Ok, but 1.45 isn't bad?


If your getting 1.45v with stress test load, I would not do that. I would keep it to a maximum of 1.425V 24/7.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

Just started trying to overclock this chip within the last few days. Haven't had much time to put into it, but so far it's 3hrs prime stable small ffts, so I have my fingers crossed. Unfortunately can't leave it running overnight so will test again in a few days. 

i7 8700k 5.0GHz @ 1.31v (AVX offset - 2)
Asus Maximus X Hero
16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200
EVGA GTX 1080

A few questions -

What is the general rule of thumb for stability testing these days? Still 12hrs prime95? Don't hear much about linpack anymore. I'm seeing some people prefer realbench. 

One of my cores seems to top out at a much higher temperature than the others. I suppose it could be a thermal paste issue but I'm not sure if it's a big enough difference to be a concern. Thoughts?


----------



## Falkentyne

OrganizedChaos said:


> Just started trying to overclock this chip within the last few days. Haven't had much time to put into it, but so far it's 3hrs prime stable small ffts, so I have my fingers crossed. Unfortunately can't leave it running overnight so will test again in a few days.
> 
> i7 8700k 5.0GHz @ 1.31v (AVX offset - 2)
> Asus Maximus X Hero
> 16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200
> EVGA GTX 1080
> 
> A few questions -
> 
> What is the general rule of thumb for stability testing these days? Still 12hrs prime95? Don't hear much about linpack anymore. I'm seeing some people prefer realbench.
> 
> One of my cores seems to top out at a much higher temperature than the others. I suppose it could be a thermal paste issue but I'm not sure if it's a big enough difference to be a concern. Thoughts?


The "General rule" is that none of your programs crash and you get no WHEA correctable errors in windows event viewer.
Unless you're trying to join some elitist club, the only rule is that YOUR computer runs without errors.

You don't need to be prime stable to be stable. The "acid" test that you should try to get for overall stability is, disabling AVX and FMA3 in prime95's local.txt file (add "CPUSupportsAVX=0 and CPUSupportsFMA3=0 to the top 2 lines), and then running 1344k fixed FFT length. This is an important test to pass, because it is only SLIGHTLY more stressful than cinebench R15 running all threads. So this is what you should be aiming for.

Do not worry about small FFT FMA3 testing. That just is a ridiculous power virus, and no program or application, except VERY specific number crunchers, will abuse your chip like that.

People on this forum are opinionated and very biased, and often have larger egos than common sense. Take everything you read here with a grain of salt. But the "basic" test you should be passing is Prime 95 Fixed size (custom) FFT 1344K, with AVX and FMA3 disabled. If you do not pass this, you are not going to be guaranteed stable in programs that will use all threads.

Good luck


----------



## wingman99

OrganizedChaos said:


> Just started trying to overclock this chip within the last few days. Haven't had much time to put into it, but so far it's 3hrs prime stable small ffts, so I have my fingers crossed. Unfortunately can't leave it running overnight so will test again in a few days.
> 
> i7 8700k 5.0GHz @ 1.31v (AVX offset - 2)
> Asus Maximus X Hero
> 16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200
> EVGA GTX 1080
> 
> A few questions -
> 
> What is the general rule of thumb for stability testing these days? Still 12hrs prime95? Don't hear much about linpack anymore. I'm seeing some people prefer realbench.
> 
> One of my cores seems to top out at a much higher temperature than the others. I suppose it could be a thermal paste issue but I'm not sure if it's a big enough difference to be a concern. Thoughts?


It looks like your using prime95 without AVX. Your doing just fine.


----------



## mouacyk

Their you go


----------



## OrganizedChaos

wingman99 said:


> OrganizedChaos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just started trying to overclock this chip within the last few days. Haven't had much time to put into it, but so far it's 3hrs prime stable small ffts, so I have my fingers crossed. Unfortunately can't leave it running overnight so will test again in a few days.
> 
> i7 8700k 5.0GHz @ 1.31v (AVX offset - 2)
> Asus Maximus X Hero
> 16GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3200
> EVGA GTX 1080
> 
> A few questions -
> 
> What is the general rule of thumb for stability testing these days? Still 12hrs prime95? Don't hear much about linpack anymore. I'm seeing some people prefer realbench.
> 
> One of my cores seems to top out at a much higher temperature than the others. I suppose it could be a thermal paste issue but I'm not sure if it's a big enough difference to be a concern. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like your using prime95 without AVX. Your doing just fine.
Click to expand...

Yes. I started with that because I figured if I can get it to run at 5.0 with AVX disabled, then there's a decent chance it will then test out fine with AVX enabled at 4.7-4.8 via the offset


----------



## feznz

TeN said:


> Ok, but 1.45 isn't bad?


TBH after a running 1.42v for 6 months I found slight instabilities appear during daily use ended up winding back to 1.35v much safer voltage daily use all for an extra 200Mhz which have never been noticed missing


----------



## OrganizedChaos

Falkentyne said:


> The "General rule" is that none of your programs crash and you get no WHEA correctable errors in windows event viewer.
> Unless you're trying to join some elitist club, the only rule is that YOUR computer runs without errors.
> 
> You don't need to be prime stable to be stable. The "acid" test that you should try to get for overall stability is, disabling AVX and FMA3 in prime95's local.txt file (add "CPUSupportsAVX=0 and CPUSupportsFMA3=0 to the top 2 lines), and then running 1344k fixed FFT length. This is an important test to pass, because it is only SLIGHTLY more stressful than cinebench R15 running all threads. So this is what you should be aiming for.
> 
> Do not worry about small FFT FMA3 testing. That just is a ridiculous power virus, and no program or application, except VERY specific number crunchers, will abuse your chip like that.
> 
> People on this forum are opinionated and very biased, and often have larger egos than common sense. Take everything you read here with a grain of salt. But the "basic" test you should be passing is Prime 95 Fixed size (custom) FFT 1344K, with AVX and FMA3 disabled. If you do not pass this, you are not going to be guaranteed stable in programs that will use all threads.
> 
> Good luck


Also disable FMA4?


----------



## Falkentyne

OrganizedChaos said:


> Also disable FMA4?



fma4? what?

disabling avx also disables fma3 which is an extension.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

Falkentyne said:


> fma4? what?
> 
> disabling avx also disables fma3 which is an extension.


Oh gotcha. That's what I get for not googling it first. Apparently FMA4 is only supported in AMD chips anyway. Since I hadn't had to run Prime in like 8 years, I had just been going off of undoc.txt in the P95 directory in order to disable AVX. I disabled each one separately, not realizing that one would take care of all of them.








EDIT - Was going to go ahead and put the memory up to 3200 specs for the 1344 length testing but I'm noticing when I use the XMP profile, that the cpu clock speed no longer sits right at 4.9-5.0Ghz. Instead it has quite a few dips down to 4.7, 4.8, etc. Guess I'll have to set all of the timings manually to see if that changes anything.

EDIT#2 - Manually changing the memory to 3200MHz without using the xmp profile still causes the core clock to jump around a little bit. Not sure why.


----------



## toncij

Falkentyne said:


> The "General rule" is that none of your programs crash and you get no WHEA correctable errors in windows event viewer.
> Unless you're trying to join some elitist club, the only rule is that YOUR computer runs without errors.
> 
> You don't need to be prime stable to be stable. The "acid" test that you should try to get for overall stability is, disabling AVX and FMA3 in prime95's local.txt file (add "CPUSupportsAVX=0 and CPUSupportsFMA3=0 to the top 2 lines), and then running 1344k fixed FFT length. This is an important test to pass, because it is only SLIGHTLY more stressful than cinebench R15 running all threads. So this is what you should be aiming for.
> 
> Do not worry about small FFT FMA3 testing. That just is a ridiculous power virus, and no program or application, except VERY specific number crunchers, will abuse your chip like that.
> 
> People on this forum are opinionated and very biased, and often have larger egos than common sense. Take everything you read here with a grain of salt. But the "basic" test you should be passing is Prime 95 Fixed size (custom) FFT 1344K, with AVX and FMA3 disabled. If you do not pass this, you are not going to be guaranteed stable in programs that will use all threads.
> 
> Good luck


He can get it so slightly unstable to make it irritating. For example, he can have a BSOD every few days for no apparent reason, and with error not even closely obvious as stability issues, like "critical process died" or "registry key..." or any other crazy one.


----------



## wingman99

OrganizedChaos said:


> Yes. I started with that because I figured if I can get it to run at 5.0 with AVX disabled, then there's a decent chance it will then test out fine with AVX enabled at 4.7-4.8 via the offset


I did the same thing. However, I needed to decrease to the Vcore with prime95 AVX at 4.7GHz do to the heat.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

Well I'm not sure what was making the clocks jump around the way they were when the only thing being changed was essentially the memory multiplier, but resetting the bios to defaults and changing all of the settings again seems to have fixed it..? Not sure what the deal with all of that was. In any event, just finished 8 hours of the 1344 FFT test at 5Ghz.

Edit - 8hrs of blend test. no issues.


----------



## hhbreaker

4.8g, 3733
strix-g, macho rt, tridentZ 3600 cl17
https://i.imgur.com/LYlG4Cg.jpg


----------



## mouacyk

How many of you guys actually use Adaptive voltage with your ~5GHz overclocks in order to take advantage of the low idle voltage?

I find that it's impossible to stabilize without a crap ton of overshoot.

Manual: 1.392v for 5.1GHz
Adaptive: Any sufficient combination overshoots to 1.45v


----------



## wingman99

mouacyk said:


> How many of you guys actually use Adaptive voltage with your ~5GHz overclocks in order to take advantage of the low idle voltage?
> 
> I find that it's impossible to stabilize without a crap ton of overshoot.
> 
> Manual: 1.392v for 5.1GHz
> Adaptive: Any sufficient combination overshoots to 1.45v


I use Adaptive 24/7. Can you lower the adaptive voltage and still run stable?


Overclocking 5.0GHz LLC AUTO, DVID +0.080 = 1.248v to 1.332v Prime95 AVX disabled.
Max temperature 93c ambient 75F

Web browsing Minimum and Maximum Vcore 0.768v to 1.392v.


----------



## GeneO

mouacyk said:


> How many of you guys actually use Adaptive voltage with your ~5GHz overclocks in order to take advantage of the low idle voltage?
> 
> I find that it's impossible to stabilize without a crap ton of overshoot.
> 
> Manual: 1.392v for 5.1GHz
> Adaptive: Any sufficient combination overshoots to 1.45v


I do 24x7 but I have the AC and DC slopes adjusted so I get a little vdroop. I use an LLC that has too much droop, then adjust the slopes up until I get a small vdroop.


----------



## mouacyk

wingman99 said:


> I use Adaptive 24/7. Can you lower the adaptive voltage and still run stable?
> 
> 
> Overclocking 5.0GHz LLC AUTO, DVID +0.080 = 1.248v to 1.332v Prime95 AVX disabled.
> Max temperature 93c ambient 75F
> 
> Web browsing Minimum and Maximum Vcore 0.768v to 1.392v.





GeneO said:


> I do 24x7 but I have the AC and DC slopes adjusted so I get a little vdroop. I use an LLC that has too much droop, then adjust the slopes up until I get a small vdroop.


So... my problem is that my super awesome motherboard doesn't have LLC steps -- only a single VDroop toggle. One that droops as much as 100mV.


----------



## wingman99

mouacyk said:


> So... my problem is that my super awesome motherboard doesn't have LLC steps -- only a single VDroop toggle. One that droops as much as 100mV.


I use the stock Vdroop 100mV. When setting the adaptive Vcore using LLC Auto I can run cooler and lower voltage when running running prime95 no AVX, then when running applications like web browsing that needs more Vcore than prime95 no AVX, the AUTO LLC helps increase the Vcore when needed automatically. 

Just remember when using stock Vdroop with full CPU utilization the voltage decreases and the AMPs increase, then low CPU utilization the voltage increases and the AMPs decrease so that is better.


----------



## Mario2k

My first steps with overclocking i7 8086K , 5.0GHz Vcore 1.34 with drop V 1.28
Look at temperatures I think this cpu got potencial to 5.2GHz with VCore 1.38


----------



## wingman99

Mario2k said:


> My first steps with overclocking i7 8086K , 5.0GHz Vcore 1.34 with drop V 1.28
> Look at temperatures I think this cpu got potencial to 5.2GHz with VCore 1.38


Nice chip. Good overclock.


----------



## encrypted11

mouacyk said:


> How many of you guys actually use Adaptive voltage with your ~5GHz overclocks in order to take advantage of the low idle voltage?
> 
> I find that it's impossible to stabilize without a crap ton of overshoot.
> 
> Manual: 1.392v for 5.1GHz
> Adaptive: Any sufficient combination overshoots to 1.45v


This screenshot isn't exactly helpful, but it works on my board. Using LLC2 (similar to Asus LLC4). They're captured at a different point of time, I've been sitting on the same BIOS profile across different BIOS revs since I had the CPU.


----------



## wingman99

encrypted11 said:


> This screenshot isn't exactly helpful, but it works on my board. Using LLC2 (similar to Asus LLC4). They're captured at a different point of time, I've been sitting on the same BIOS profile across different BIOS revs since I had the CPU.


Do you use negative or positive offset?


----------



## lutjens

Decided to play around a bit with my hobby gaming system (i7-8700K) last night and overclock it for the first time. Did all overclocking in XTU only. All I did was bump all cores to 50x...totally stable. Voltages untouched (left as adaptive). Chip not delidded. XTU reports 1.32-1.36V under load and full load temps ended up in the 75-80C range with my little Corsair H90 AIO w/AS5. Tried doing a 25mV negative offset and saw some instability, so I reverted to the normal offset of zero. Not much point in getting an i7-8086K. Easiest overclock ever...????


----------



## wingman99

lutjens said:


> Decided to play around a bit with my hobby gaming system (i7-8700K) last night and overclock it for the first time. Did all overclocking in XTU only. All I did was bump all cores to 50x...totally stable. Voltages untouched (left as adaptive). Chip not delidded. XTU reports 1.32-1.36V under load and full load temps ended up in the 75-80C range with my little Corsair H90 AIO w/AS5. Tried doing a 25mV negative offset and saw some instability, so I reverted to the normal offset of zero. Not much point in getting an i7-8086K. Easiest overclock ever...????


The 1.32- 1.36v under load is stock settings? That is great if so.


----------



## lutjens

wingman99 said:


> The 1.32- 1.36v under load is stock settings? That is great if so.


Entirely stock adaptive voltage...didn't touch the voltage manually at all. Just bumped the multipliers to 50x...the only move I made. I'm going to check what the LLC is set at in the BIOS, but I haven't touched anything in the BIOS at all.


----------



## wingman99

lutjens said:


> Entirely stock adaptive voltage...didn't touch the voltage manually at all. Just bumped the multipliers to 50x...the only move I made. I'm going to check what the LLC is set at in the BIOS, but I haven't touched anything in the BIOS at all.


The only thing I change in BIOS is +0.080v offset and multiplier 50x, LLC is still on AUTO. I did not change Auto LLC because that is what Intel uses on all the PCs.


----------



## Talon2016

5.2Ghz, 0 offset, 1.33v BIOS with 1.312v under load.

https://imgur.com/a/VwW7wuh


----------



## wingman99

Talon2016 said:


> 5.2Ghz, 0 offset, 1.33v BIOS with 1.312v under load.
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/VwW7wuh


That looks good. What memory do you have?


----------



## Talon2016

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._re=tridentz_ddr4_4400-_-20-232-621-_-Product


----------



## wingman99

Talon2016 said:


> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Prod..._re=tridentz_ddr4_4400-_-20-232-621-_-Product


That is some good memory. Will it not clock to 4000 speed with your motherboard? If not what have you tried to get it to run 4000?


----------



## wingman99

Double post.


----------



## Talon2016

It will do 4000Mhz at CL 17 17 17 37. 4100Mhz boots but isn't stable, unless maybe I ran with really loose timings. I figured 3900mhz with CL 16 was better. I have a Maximus X Hero coming tomorrow that I got for $160 open box at Newegg. Maybe I'll get even better overclocking results than with my Strix board. I'll obviously sell the Strix board, hoping to get at least $100 but who knows.


----------



## wingman99

Talon2016 said:


> It will do 4000Mhz at CL 17 17 17 37. 4100Mhz boots but isn't stable, unless maybe I ran with really loose timings. I figured 3900mhz with CL 16 was better. I have a Maximus X Hero coming tomorrow that I got for $160 open box at Newegg. Maybe I'll get even better overclocking results than with my Strix board. I'll obviously sell the Strix board, hoping to get at least $100 but who knows.


Thanks for the information. 4000 speed with CL 17 is good. Post how you like the new motherboard.


----------



## mouacyk

I dunno... for the price, I'd expect better unless Talon2016 is sticking to 1.4v. For example, my 3600-C16 kit cost $100 less (on sale) and can do 4000-16-16-16-36-1T at 1.45v. At same volt, it does 4266-17-18-18-38-2T.

There's probably more performance waiting to be unleashed with the right tweaking.


----------



## Talon2016

mouacyk said:


> I dunno... for the price, I'd expect better unless Talon2016 is sticking to 1.4v. For example, my 3600-C16 kit cost $100 less (on sale) and can do 4000-16-16-16-36-1T at 1.45v. At same volt, it does 4266-17-18-18-38-2T.
> 
> There's probably more performance waiting to be unleashed with the right tweaking.


It's the motherboards.. Your board is rated to 4133+, mine is at 4000+mhz. I got to 4100Mhz, 4133Mhz won't post. Like I said I have a Hero X board being delivered today and I should be able to get higher, possibly all the way to 4400Mhz but I doubt it since I would need an Apex board or something. Also I did stay at 1.4v.


----------



## rossctr

Just wondering if this seems good and if there anything else I should do to verify. Been like this for a few weeks now with 0 crashes and just done an hour of OCCT. IT8686E took a crap about 22 mins in like it always seems to do










Auros Gaming 7, Delid and custom loop, DVID +0.055, LLC Turbo


----------



## Daydreaming

How important is it to be able to pass OCCT?

I'm running delided 5GHz (0 offset) / 4.4GHz with DDR 4000 17-17-17-39 CR2. I've set 1.33v Adaptive (peak readings of 1.376v) , LLC 6, and 1.45v DRAM. It passed AIDA, Intel burn test maximum, P95 26.6 (4 hr blend), SuperPi 32m and RealBench.... but fails OCCT "small data set" within a few minutes. 

The only time it has thrown any WHEA errors in Hwinfo is when I briefly tried 5.0 / 4.6 and 5.1 / 4.5 GHz @ 1.35v. 

I assume it is a Cache / Uncore issue as it will not go above the 'auto' setting (which gives me 4.4 GHz). Should I set the Cache a bit lower at say 4.2? Or just throw in some more juice? From what I have read Cache speed doesn't make much difference to performance compared to clock speed.


----------



## Jpmboy

it's an opinion matter. I personally do not think OCCT is needed for a gaming rig. Add 1 hour of realbench stress for a decent system-wide stability assessment.


----------



## Daydreaming

Jpmboy said:


> it's an opinion matter. I personally do not think OCCT is needed for a gaming rig. Add 1 hour of realbench stress for a decent system-wide stability assessment.


As well as hours of daily use and gaming it has passed loads of other stress tests and memory tests and not just for 5 minutes at a time either. It will even do OCCT with medium and large data sets, but with OCCT set to "small data set" it fails every time. Even after backing off the ram OC, CPU clock speed and bumping the vcore/cache voltage. So I am inclined to think OCCT is small data set is generating a load that is simply unrealistic... at least for my needs.


----------



## Jpmboy

OCCT SMDS like p95 SM FFT are not reflective of any real-use load scenario... except those specific stressors. Both are essentially virus-mode TDP and only really stress heat flux/management. Even the intel spec sheet addresses this virus mode issue (which can lead to very large transient load line overshoot - uSec swings in voltage which will damage a cpu)


----------



## wingman99

You think OCCT SMDS and p95 SM FFT are high for utilization. Intel's own linpack Benchmark software is much worse. LINK: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-linpack-benchmark-download-license-agreement


----------



## gammagoat

Jpmboy said:


> Even the intel spec sheet addresses this virus mode issue (which can lead to very large transient load line overshoot - uSec swings in voltage which will damage a cpu)



Not to mention fail an otherwise perfectly valid OC.


----------



## gammagoat

wingman99 said:


> You think OCCT SMDS and p95 SM FFT are high for utilization. Intel's own linpack Benchmark software is much worse. LINK: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-linpack-benchmark-download-license-agreement


Wish I could figure out how to run this, documentation reads like Klingon to me.


----------



## wingman99

wingman99 said:


> You think OCCT SMDS and p95 SM FFT are high for utilization. Intel's own linpack Benchmark software is much worse. LINK: https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-linpack-benchmark-download-license-agreement





gammagoat said:


> Wish I could figure out how to run this, documentation reads like Klingon to me.


Go to folder linpack, then runme_xeon64, then keep refreshing the output file to see what is happening in win_xeon64.txt.

My output failed, to hard to pass for me. 

ample data file lininput_xeon64.

Current date/time: Sat Mar 24 12:08:28 2018

CPU frequency: 4.998 GHz
Number of CPUs: 1
Number of cores: 6
Number of threads: 6

Parameters are set to:

Number of tests: 15

Number of equations to solve (problem size) : 1000 2000 5000 10000 15000 18000 20000 22000 25000 26000 27000 30000 35000 40000 45000
Leading dimension of array : 1000 2000 5008 10000 15000 18008 20016 22008 25000 26000 27000 30000 35000 40000 45000
Number of trials to run : 4 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 2 1 1 1 1 1 
Data alignment value (in Kbytes) : 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 4 1 1 1 1 
Maximum memory requested that can be used=16200901024, at the size=45000

=================== Timing linear equation system solver ===================

Size LDA Align. Time(s) GFlops Residual Residual(norm) Check
1000 1000 4 0.009 71.2273 9.394430e-13 3.203742e-02 pass
1000 1000 4 0.003 247.8162 9.394430e-13 3.203742e-02 pass
1000 1000 4 0.003 251.0181 9.394430e-13 3.203742e-02 pass
1000 1000 4 0.003 254.7724 9.394430e-13 3.203742e-02 pass
2000 2000 4 0.041 130.6333 3.842024e-12 3.342090e-02 pass
2000 2000 4 0.035 152.4522 3.842024e-12 3.342090e-02 pass
5000 5008 4 0.304 274.0149 2.313949e-11 3.226615e-02 pass
5000 5008 4 0.306 272.4631 2.313949e-11 3.226615e-02 pass
10000 10000 4 2.046 325.9855 6.097477e+02 2.150032e+11 FAIL
10000 10000 4 1.942 343.4781 -nan(ind) -nan(ind) FAIL
15000 15000 4 5.995 375.4079 -nan(ind) -nan(ind) FAIL


----------



## GeneO

gammagoat said:


> Not to mention fail an otherwise perfectly valid OC.



Depends on what you consider to be a valid OC I reckon.


----------



## Jpmboy

GeneO said:


> Depends on what you consider to be a valid OC I reckon.



Exactly. An OC is "valid" if stable for the intended use. So, if you plan on hunting primes (tho sm FFTs is not good for that either, mixed FFTs for 30 min each is) or running OCCT for some reason, then you need to pass those. Gaming rigs and trading rigs have very different loads and needs.
Basically, core OC stability at worst leads to a bsod, but a bad ram OC can completely corrupt an OS install (any OS, win, linux, MOS) without any premonitory signs (warnings). Neither OCCT nor p95 really stress the ram - so add something like GSAT or HCi or RamTest.


----------



## fireedo

hi,
My second chip recieved yesterday since my 7 days first 8700K dead because of spilled LM, it is because of me being reckless
so the second one eventualy is better then the first, I have passed OCCT small test for 1 hour 5 Ghz using 1.345v AVX=2, LLC = turbo, (well is it still far better then first)
uncore = 4200mhz, need to test this uncore maybe at 4800 or 4700mhz later
but so far it is a good chip for me (well even if now 8086K is more preferable I think)
So lesson learned, I got better chip, happy here


----------



## gammagoat

GeneO said:


> Depends on what you consider to be a valid OC I reckon.



Simple, pass everything other that OCCT small or prime small. With no failure in regular use, for me this is gaming and some DC projects. I wonder how many have backed off a good oc because Prime95 small failed, why?

I'm a landscaper by trade, why would I dig an 18" trench when 8" will do?


----------



## GeneO

gammagoat said:


> Simple, pass everything other that OCCT small or prime small. With no failure in regular use, for me this is gaming and some DC projects. I wonder how many have backed off a good oc because Prime95 small failed, why?
> 
> I'm a landscaper by trade, why would I dig an 18" trench when 8" will do?



Security. Even though it masy seem stable over the short haul - it may not over the long periods. Depends on your use and tolerance.


----------



## wingman99

GeneO said:


> Security. Even though it masy seem stable over the short haul - it may not over the long periods. Depends on your use and tolerance.


How true. For me I have 5.0GHz overclock no delid and air cooler. I can't increase the voltage to pass Prime95 with AVX to much heat over 100c. However it will run blender and prime95 AVX disabled. In the past I would of not run it this way. However, now just to have 5.0GHz I'm taking a chance it will stay stable.:specool: Things I don't need for 5.0GHz expensive motherboard, delid, AIO cooler.


----------



## gammagoat

GeneO said:


> Security. Even though it masy seem stable over the short haul - it may not over the long periods. Depends on your use and tolerance.


Bought the chip in December, still chugging along with zero BSODS, no weirdness, no crashed games, ect.

I have searched extensively for some "OC authority" that is recent that recommends small fft testing for stability, other than to test cooling solutions, I've come up with a goose egg. I have asked on various forums why run these test and the best answer I have gotten is "because that's what everybody else does" oddly these are usually the same users that claim testing stress testing AVX as being unnecessary.

I would think that this guy knows a thing or two about stability, https://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/, I'll note that not once in this guide is running small fft mentioned. It almost seems as though small fft testing necessity is a construct of forum warriors.

If I'm wrong then I'll eat my shoe, but I'm not into wasting time and hardware running a test that requires so much voltage as to be dangerous to my hardware, certainly not when no program on my comp even comes close to needing as much power as P95,OCCT.

Another thing I have found with OCCT is I can have small fft test fail in a couple of minutes, restart the test(not the computer) and it might run for hours. It would be nice to have an answer as to why this happens, as of now I haven't found a decent explanation.

Stability testing is something that I would like to know more about but once again, I haven't found anything like a comprehensive explanation of these tests, what I see is test failed add more vcore, good luck and then on the other hand, test passed but programs and games still crashing computer.

I have run Prime small fft recently when setting up my water cooling, happy to say that at 5.1 - 1.5 vcore my cooling solution can handle small fft AVX, at least for the hour that I ran the test. 

Not trying to be argumentative, but to learn. So far I have learned that these test are mostly unneeded, a waste of time and possibly hardware. If I'm wrong please show me the error of my ways, link me to where it is explained the who, what, why and where of small fft testing.


----------



## wingman99

gammagoat said:


> Bought the chip in December, still chugging along with zero BSODS, no weirdness, no crashed games, ect.
> 
> I have searched extensively for some "OC authority" that is recent that recommends small fft testing for stability, other than to test cooling solutions, I've come up with a goose egg. I have asked on various forums why run these test and the best answer I have gotten is "because that's what everybody else does" oddly these are usually the same users that claim testing stress testing AVX as being unnecessary.
> 
> I would think that this guy knows a thing or two about stability, https://overclocking.guide/stability-testing-with-prime-95/, I'll note that not once in this guide is running small fft mentioned. It almost seems as though small fft testing necessity is a construct of forum warriors.
> 
> If I'm wrong then I'll eat my shoe, but I'm not into wasting time and hardware running a test that requires so much voltage as to be dangerous to my hardware, certainly not when no program on my comp even comes close to needing as much power as P95,OCCT.
> 
> Another thing I have found with OCCT is I can have small fft test fail in a couple of minutes, restart the test(not the computer) and it might run for hours. It would be nice to have an answer as to why this happens, as of now I haven't found a decent explanation.
> 
> Stability testing is something that I would like to know more about but once again, I haven't found anything like a comprehensive explanation of these tests, what I see is test failed add more vcore, good luck and then on the other hand, test passed but programs and games still crashing computer.
> 
> I have run Prime small fft recently when setting up my water cooling, happy to say that at 5.1 - 1.5 vcore my cooling solution can handle small fft AVX, at least for the hour that I ran the test.
> 
> Not trying to be argumentative, but to learn. So far I have learned that these test are mostly unneeded, a waste of time and possibly hardware. If I'm wrong please show me the error of my ways, link me to where it is explained the who, what, why and where of small fft testing.


Intel's own linpack Benchmark testing software is much worse than prime95 small FFT. LINK :https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-linpack-benchmark-download-license-agreement

There are reasons for running the processor transistors at full speed of your clock setting. Things like scientific calculation programs that use math will run the processor transistors at full speed of your clock settings. A ruff example a processor clocked at 5.0GHZ with gaming 2.5 billion cycles worth of work in a second. Then clocked at 5.0GHz with prime95 small FFT 5.0 billion cycles worth of work in a second. To turn transistors on and off It's all about processor speed and data feed.

The reason why sometimes Prime95 crashes sometimes and it does not. The processor is riding on the edge of stability and any negative transient voltage fluctuation from the VRM in 0 to 24 hours will cause the calculation to fail.


----------



## gammagoat

wingman99 said:


> Intel's own linpack Benchmark testing software is much worse than prime95 small FFT. LINK :https://software.intel.com/en-us/articles/intel-linpack-benchmark-download-license-agreement
> 
> There are reasons for running the processor transistors at full speed of your clock setting. Things like scientific calculation programs that use math will run the processor transistors at full speed of your clock settings. A ruff example a processor clocked at 5.0GHZ with gaming 2.5 billion cycles worth of work in a second. Then clocked at 5.0GHz with prime95 small FFT 5.0 billion cycles worth of work in a second. To turn transistors on and off It's all about processor speed and data feed.
> 
> The reason why sometimes Prime95 crashes sometimes and it does not. The processor is riding on the edge of stability and any negative transient voltage fluctuation from the VRM in 0 to 24 hours will cause the calculation to fail.


Thanks for the help with Linpack. Got it running, however I disagree that its worse than Prime95, on my machine I'm not seeing the temp rise or the power draw that I would expect from something worse than Prime95. IDK maybe I'm running it wrong?

I was referring to OCCT and not to Prime95, so in the example you gave. Is the CPU not stable? Or the voltage from the VRM? Or do you consider them the same?

[email protected], [email protected], [email protected] would be the extent of any kind of scientific programs on my machine, all WU validate, no whea's, yet Prime95 fails. So why run it, this isn't the primary computer at CERN it's my hobby/gaming box.


----------



## wingman99

gammagoat said:


> Thanks for the help with Linpack. Got it running, however I disagree that its worse than Prime95, on my machine I'm not seeing the temp rise or the power draw that I would expect from something worse than Prime95. IDK maybe I'm running it wrong?
> 
> I was referring to OCCT and not to Prime95, *so in the example you gave. Is the CPU not stable? Or the voltage from the VRM? Or do you consider them the same?*
> 
> [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] would be the extent of any kind of scientific programs on my machine, all WU validate, no whea's, yet Prime95 fails. So why run it, this isn't the primary computer at CERN it's my hobby/gaming box.


On my PC at 4.7GHz Intel Linepack is 128 watts and prime95 is 122 watts. They both use AVX 2 

Prime95 no AVX and Blender use the same watts.

Voltage from the VRM will only lower to the same level when testing, it could take 24 hours to find out how low it will dip on any system. It is not stable running Prime95 FMA3 or Linpack because the data crunching by the transistors do not turn on form off fast enough do to not enough voltage for fast enough switching time to the on position causing miscalculations with those data sets.

Transistor switching looks like this. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor#/media/File:Threshold_formation_nowatermark.gif


----------



## fireedo

Well stress testing after overclocking become tiresome and almost not reliable, I can passed Cinebench test couples of times, 1 hour Realbench, 1 Hour OCCT small data set and 1 hour large data set with only 1.35v vcore 5.0 Ghz, AVX=2, but still cant survive Battlefield 1 for more then 10-20 minutes.
So, BF1 is now my target to survive overclocking test.


----------



## encrypted11

redacted!


----------



## wingman99

fireedo said:


> Well stress testing after overclocking become tiresome and almost not reliable, I can passed Cinebench test couples of times, 1 hour Realbench, 1 Hour OCCT small data set and 1 hour large data set with only 1.35v vcore 5.0 Ghz, AVX=2, but still cant survive Battlefield 1 for more then 10-20 minutes.
> So, BF1 is now my target to survive overclocking test.


Over 10 year of overclocking processors I never had a BSOD or games crash or any other program crash, just the stress testing errors. I use Auto LLC and set the Vcore according to the most stressful stress test. Just for fun I have tested with LLC set to match BIOS core voltage, then adjusted the Vcore to match AUTO LLC Vcore that I had previous with the most stressful stress test, then I have the problems your describing.


----------



## fireedo

wingman99 said:


> Over 10 year of overclocking processors I never had a BSOD or games crash or any other program crash, just the stress testing errors. I use Auto LLC and set the Vcore according to the most stressful stress test. Just for fun I have tested with LLC set to match BIOS core voltage, then adjusted the Vcore to match AUTO LLC Vcore that I had previous with the most stressful stress test, then I have the problems your describing.


I will try auto LLC, thankyou for the input


----------



## Daydreaming

fireedo said:


> *Well stress testing after overclocking become tiresome and almost not reliable,* I can passed Cinebench test couples of times, 1 hour Realbench, 1 Hour OCCT small data set and 1 hour large data set with only 1.35v vcore 5.0 Ghz, AVX=2, but still cant survive Battlefield 1 for more then 10-20 minutes.
> So, BF1 is now my target to survive overclocking test.


I am new to this and I kind of feel the same (although I find it all a bit addictive too, I'm always looking to tweak something...). I'm jealous (and sceptical) of people I see claiming to get an 'easy' 5Ghz at 1.25v on air or whatever. 

Anyway, I don't think Cinebench is really a proper stress test but do I like the fact that it is quick, gives a "score" and if any setting is totally ******ed it will crash or flag up WHEA errors in HwInfo. 

I think some of these tests makes an unrealistic work load and I figure if my PC runs OK day to day then I'm happy.


----------



## fireedo

Ok, a little bit relief, eventually a lot of cases about overclock "stable" cant pass Battlefield 1, I found on reddit, Battlefield forum, and some in my local forum. So my result that to find overclocking stability is really hard. for now my 8700K 5 Ghz can passed Battlefield 1 with 1.385v, what ever option I choose in BIOS I cant go below that vcore voltage to passed gaming with Battlefield 1.

So, I think 1.385v for 5 Ghz is stable for me. Well I still happy


----------



## wingman99

fireedo said:


> Ok, a little bit relief, eventually a lot of cases about overclock "stable" cant pass Battlefield 1, I found on reddit, Battlefield forum, and some in my local forum. So my result that to find overclocking stability is really hard. for now my 8700K 5 Ghz can passed Battlefield 1 with 1.385v, what ever option I choose in BIOS I cant go below that vcore voltage to passed gaming with Battlefield 1.
> 
> So, I think 1.385v for 5 Ghz is stable for me. Well I still happy


Glad to see you have the problem solved.


----------



## viperguy212

Picked up a new 8700k the other day and went to town: 


*Inital OC:*
5.0ghz stable at 1.35v, no AVX offset, max temp of 92 degrees under full load of P95 (26.6) with an old H100i and crappy EK thermal paste on an open air bench. 


*After Delid:*
5.0ghz stable at 1.35v, no AVX offset, max temp of 75 degrees under full load of P95 (26.6) and same cooling solution. 

- 17 degree drop Not too shabby


*Current OC:*
5.2ghz stable at 1.40v, no AVX offset, max temp of 79 degrees under full load of P95 (26.6) and same cooling solution. 


- Still going to push it a bit more once inside with the full loop built.


----------



## Talon2016

Daydreaming said:


> I am new to this and I kind of feel the same (although I find it all a bit addictive too, I'm always looking to tweak something...). I'm jealous (and sceptical) of people I see claiming to get an 'easy' 5Ghz at 1.25v on air or whatever.
> 
> Anyway, I don't think Cinebench is really a proper stress test but do I like the fact that it is quick, gives a "score" and if any setting is totally ******ed it will crash or flag up WHEA errors in HwInfo.
> 
> I think some of these tests makes an unrealistic work load and I figure if my PC runs OK day to day then I'm happy.


The 8700Ks that can do that are out there, and now rearing their heads as 8086Ks as Intel lifted the cherry chips from the top of the pot for those. My 8700K is 5.0Ghz, 0 AVX, 3900Mhz DDR4 CL16 Battlefield 1 stable at just 1.248v under load. I recently delidded it and I tested all the way down to 1.232v without issues either. I run 1440p 144hz with a GTX 1080 Ti so the CPU is heavily loaded up on maps like Amiens and I have had zero crashing or issues with my overclock ever.


----------



## fireedo

Talon2016 said:


> The 8700Ks that can do that are out there, and now rearing their heads as 8086Ks as Intel lifted the cherry chips from the top of the pot for those. My 8700K is 5.0Ghz, 0 AVX, 3900Mhz DDR4 CL16 Battlefield 1 stable at just 1.248v under load. I recently delidded it and I tested all the way down to 1.232v without issues either. I run 1440p 144hz with a GTX 1080 Ti so the CPU is heavily loaded up on maps like Amiens and I have had zero crashing or issues with my overclock ever.


you got a good chip then, I have to put 1.385v to get passed Battlefield 1 all maps (seems like different map have different load), So beyond 5.0 Ghz is imposible for me, that's why I considering to get (gamble) on the 8086K, I know very little gain will be but I wanted so much to get 5.2 or maybe 5.3Ghz with reasonable voltage

--question--
or maybe is it because I'm using "only" gigabyte aorus gaming 5 not gaming 7 so I have bad overclock?


----------



## Talon2016

fireedo said:


> you got a good chip then, I have to put 1.385v to get passed Battlefield 1 all maps (seems like different map have different load), So beyond 5.0 Ghz is imposible for me, that's why I considering to get (gamble) on the 8086K, I know very little gain will be but I wanted so much to get 5.2 or maybe 5.3Ghz with reasonable voltage
> 
> --question--
> or maybe is it because I'm using "only" gigabyte aorus gaming 5 not gaming 7 so I have bad overclock?


Not likely as I'm using a Asus Strix Z370-E


----------



## encrypted11

redacted!


----------



## Cryptedvick

So I did some more overclocking yesterday and managed to get fully stable at 5Ghz with exactly 1.4v under load and 1.37-1.39v idle, 1.15v VCCSA and 1.16v VCCIO at about 82c under load hottest core. 

I then asked myself, what would be the difference between this, and a fully stock config on the settings that I use in different games? 
Dropped everything to stock and everything works pretty much exactly the same. I lost 1-2 FPS average overall and about the same on min FPS if I run unrestricted FPS, and no difference if I lock FPS to my monitors 75Hz. Obviously the GPU is the limiting factor in my case with the relatively low refresh rate of the screen. 
This got me thinking ... what is the point of this? If everything works exactly the same, just to have increased wattage and heat in the case? Just to have the CPU overclocked for nice benchmark numbers? 



Then I abandoned these thoughts and went back to 4.8Ghz with nice voltage and temps. This is OCN afterall


----------



## wingman99

Cryptedvick said:


> So I did some more overclocking yesterday and managed to get fully stable at 5Ghz with exactly 1.4v under load and 1.37-1.39v idle, 1.15v VCCSA and 1.16v VCCIO at about 82c under load hottest core.
> 
> I then asked myself, what would be the difference between this, and a fully stock config on the settings that I use in different games?
> Dropped everything to stock and everything works pretty much exactly the same. I lost 1-2 FPS average overall and about the same on min FPS if I run unrestricted FPS, and no difference if I lock FPS to my monitors 75Hz. Obviously the GPU is the limiting factor in my case with the relatively low refresh rate of the screen.
> This got me thinking ... what is the point of this? If everything works exactly the same, just to have increased wattage and heat in the case? Just to have the CPU overclocked for nice benchmark numbers?
> 
> 
> 
> Then I abandoned these thoughts and went back to 4.8Ghz with nice voltage and temps. This is OCN afterall


I just overclock because it is my hobby.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I can tell the difference between stock and overclocked. Currently running 5.2 ghz at 1.330V or so.. (Old 8700K binned).
My cache is "weak". 4.5-4.6 ghz... is that normal? I see some guys running it 1:1.

It's delidded and cooled by a MO-RA3. So enough cooling. 😄

I had a HERO board, but later switched to a Taichi. Running 4266 CL19 stick, but no way they'll run close to that..


----------



## one80

Pretty happy with my 8700K - 5.2ghz @ 1.37v - 1.39v with 0 AVX and 5.0ghz cache.
Delidded it too and gets low 80s stress testing (on air).
Seems to happily do 5.30 but the temps start to get too much for the air cooler to handle.

I thought I'd try my luck with a 8086K, but unfortunately it wasn't as good...


----------



## Ggdax

Sup guys, I want to verify with you.

I run I7-8086K @ 5.1GHz, voltage set in BIOS to 1.35v, but in reality it goes anywhere between 1.36v and 1.392v because of LLC. Usually 1.376v during Prime95 26.6 and very rarely 1.392v. (If I reduce LLC even a bit, it becomes unstable at 1.328v during load). Cache is at 4.5GHz. AVX offset 2. 

Prime95 26.6 21 hours test (full test 8-4096) resulted in following maximums per HWmonitor.

Max voltage: 1.392v
Max CPU temp: 86c (Ambient about 29c, yeah I live in a frikkin' desert)
No errors over 21 hours.

Question 1: *Do you think this is fine?* I want to make sure I can use this system for years on this way casually gaming and a bit of development and virtualization. I am a bit concerned voltage may be too high, but I also want max stability because errors during software build would be a killer.
Question 2: Next I want to tighten cache frequency a bit, I read that cache should ideally be within 500MHz of CPU clock, so 4.6GHz cache for me. *Is 4.5GHz cache fine with 5.1GHz CPU clock and I should leave it at that?*


----------



## Cryptedvick

GreedyMuffin said:


> I can tell the difference between stock and overclocked. Currently running 5.2 ghz at 1.330V or so.. (Old 8700K binned).
> My cache is "weak". 4.5-4.6 ghz... is that normal? I see some guys running it 1:1.
> 
> It's delidded and cooled by a MO-RA3. So enough cooling. 😄
> 
> I had a HERO board, but later switched to a Taichi. Running 4266 CL19 stick, but no way they'll run close to that..


That cache speed is pretty normal. There is almost no real world benefit running the cache 1:1 and more often than not it will cause instability at really high clocks. 
I max out at 4.8Ghz cache and it causes instability if I dont raise voltage higher that I'd like. 
Some people run even higher just fine. 



Ggdax said:


> Sup guys, I want to verify with you.
> 
> I run I7-8086K @ 5.1GHz, voltage set in BIOS to 1.35v, but in reality it goes anywhere between 1.36v and 1.392v because of LLC. Usually 1.376v during Prime95 26.6 and very rarely 1.392v. (If I reduce LLC even a bit, it becomes unstable at 1.328v during load). Cache is at 4.5GHz. AVX offset 2.
> 
> Prime95 26.6 21 hours test (full test 8-4096) resulted in following maximums per HWmonitor.
> 
> Max voltage: 1.392v
> Max CPU temp: 86c (Ambient about 29c, yeah I live in a frikkin' desert)
> No errors over 21 hours.
> 
> Question 1: *Do you think this is fine?* I want to make sure I can use this system for years on this way casually gaming and a bit of development and virtualization. I am a bit concerned voltage may be too high.
> Question 2: Next I want to tighten cache frequency a bit, I read that cache should ideally be within 500MHz of CPU clock, so 4.6GHz cache for me. *Is 4.5GHz cache fine with 5.1GHz CPU clock and I should leave it at that?*


For 5.1Ghz those voltages are decent. Pretty much an average 8086K that will 100% do 5Ghz and even more with resonable voltage (1.39v).


----------



## Blacktip

My first attempt with my first custom loop, still prior to deliding, but I'm wondering if its worth it.

So far I'm getting:
Stable quiet running for day to day: 5 GHz (49x, 102.1), 1.27 Vcc, AVX of 1 with max temp during stress tests of 75-ish C. As it crashes at 1.25 I moved the voltage up to 1.27, resulting in 1.264 v reported in cpu-z.

I've not pushed down voltages on the higher OC's so there may be more room there:
5.1 no avx at 1.35 is ok, temps go to 80C
5.2 GHz I am ok with 1.39 no avx, temps during realbench go to 83C
5.3 I'm struggling, with 1.45 I've been able to run a quick cpu-z bench, but it crashes quickly thereafter (no idea on temps unfortunately). It seems to my untrained eyes as a good chip, but the 8086 binning may have taken my chances of a 5.3 stable OC. Or could a delid still make it possible?

Hardware:
8700K, Asus Max X Hero, 1070ti cerberus, 32 GB 3466 GHz G.Skill Z (C16), cooling with heatkiller pro IV, EK 1070 block, D5 and 1x EK XE 360 rad


----------



## Ggdax

I keep iterating on my OC, now I am with I7-8086K at following:

Frequency: 5.1GHz
AVX offset: 0
VCore: 1.33v
Max Vcore with full load and LLC: 1.36v
Cache: 4.6GHz 

My aim is basically to sit around 1.35v+-0.01v, I want this machine to work for about 5 years stable. 

Here is what I passed so far:

Prime95 26.6 21 hours custom test 8-4096
RealBench 4 hours stress test at my max RAM

Do you think it's stable or I need to fire up something else to be sure?


----------



## wingman99

Ggdax said:


> I keep iterating on my OC, now I am with I7-8086K at following:
> 
> Frequency: 5.1GHz
> AVX offset: 0
> VCore: 1.33v
> Max Vcore with full load and LLC: 1.36v
> Cache: 4.6GHz
> 
> My aim is basically to sit around 1.35v+-0.01v, I want this machine to work for about 5 years stable.
> 
> Here is what I passed so far:
> 
> Prime95 26.6 21 hours custom test 8-4096
> RealBench 4 hours stress test at my max RAM
> 
> Do you think it's stable or I need to fire up something else to be sure?


That is a good base for testing. Now it is time to use the PC and see how it goes.


----------



## Knoxx29

Ggdax said:


> I keep iterating on my OC, now I am with I7-8086K at following:
> 
> Frequency: 5.1GHz
> AVX offset: 0
> VCore: 1.33v
> Max Vcore with full load and LLC: 1.36v
> Cache: 4.6GHz
> 
> My aim is basically to sit around 1.35v+-0.01v, I want this machine to work for about 5 years stable.
> 
> Here is what I passed so far:
> 
> Prime95 26.6 21 hours custom test 8-4096
> RealBench 4 hours stress test at my max RAM
> 
> Do you think it's stable or I need to fire up something else to be sure?



My 8086K is running at 5.2GHz 1.328V - 1.36V full load under Prime95, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or OCCT, while playing the voltage stay constantly at 1.328V no spikes.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Ok, so what's a good z370 ITX board for a 8700k, I'm only looking at a all core 4.7Ghz, I will delid because why not, I have to tool.

I already have a Apex/8700k setup for overclocking etc, I'll bin the new chip and see which one will be used in the ITX setup, I just don't know what's a good board.
They all have a lot of cons, The Strix z370-I has LCC issues from what I've been reading (unless the last bios fixed that), so I don't know.

Anyone here using a ITX setup.

This is what I was thinking:
https://www.pccasegear.com/wish_lists/834196/8700k ITX

(TTL got a Kraken x62 in the front of the H200i case as well)


----------



## encrypted11

schoolofmonkey said:


> Ok, so what's a good z370 ITX board for a 8700k, I'm only looking at a all core 4.7Ghz, I will delid because why not, I have to tool.
> 
> I already have a Apex/8700k setup for overclocking etc, I'll bin the new chip and see which one will be used in the ITX setup, I just don't know what's a good board.
> They all have a lot of cons, The Strix z370-I has LCC issues from what I've been reading (unless the last bios fixed that), so I don't know.
> 
> Anyone here using a ITX setup.
> 
> This is what I was thinking:
> https://www.pccasegear.com/wish_lists/834196/8700k ITX
> 
> (TTL got a Kraken x62 in the front of the H200i case as well)


The fatal1ty ITX has a thunderbolt controller, full Intel IO and connectivity than a hybrid with ASMedia controllers.

5+2 Intersil 60A Smart PowerStages with an intersil pwm controller, with Eaton/ Bussmann Inductors rated at least 60A, Nichicon FP12K Japanese caps. I've got a written review on this forum board.

The Z370I strix uses budget onsemi mosfets with a fairly low current capability, rebranded 5K Apaq caps, RealTek RTL8xxxBE budget WiFi cards. There's no competition in the ITX space unless you require dual M.2s. It's a huge shame the M8I's been MIA for the IX, X and upcoming XI series (as per elmor)


----------



## schoolofmonkey

encrypted11 said:


> The fatal1ty ITX has a thunderbolt controller, full Intel IO and connectivity than a hybrid with ASMedia controllers.
> 
> 5+2 Intersil 60A Smart PowerStages with an intersil pwm controller, with Eaton/ Bussmann Inductors rated at least 60A, Nichicon FP12K Japanese caps. I've got a written review on this forum board.
> 
> The Z370I strix uses budget onsemi mosfets with a fairly low current capability, rebranded 5K Apaq caps, RealTek RTL8xxxBE budget WiFi cards. There's no competition in the ITX space unless you require dual M.2s. It's a huge shame the M8I's been MIA for the IX, X and upcoming XI series (as per elmor)


Cool thanks for that.
Trying to find one in Australia, can't seem to find the Fatal1ty only the ASRock Z370 ITX AC so far.


----------



## Ggdax

Knoxx29 said:


> My 8086K is running at 5.2GHz 1.328V - 1.36V full load under Prime95, Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or OCCT, while playing the voltage stay constantly at 1.328V no spikes.


Do you pass OCCT small data set 1 hour test? If yes, what is the AVX offset?

I have currently verified 5.1GHz @ 1.33-1.36v with 22 hours of Prime95, 4 hours RealBench, 1 hour small set OCCT, 1 hour large set OCCT.

From my experience - 1 hour small set OCCT is the most brutal test. I passed everything until I fired that one up and it resulted in reported errors, so I had to set AVX offset to 1 from 0. Then it passed too with temps spiking to above 90c.

But now I am sure it's a rock solid overclock. I can't have errors because I build and compile stuff and I want 0 issues there.


----------



## one80

I'm using a Asus Z370i at the moment.
Pretty happy with it so far - happily runs my 8700K @ 5.2 on air, 2x M.2 and ram @ 3800. 

I'd usually go for the Asrock board, but recently had 2x faulty X299e's so decided to try Asus this time around.


----------



## Knoxx29

Ggdax said:


> Do you pass OCCT small data set 1 hour test? If yes, what is the AVX offset?
> 
> I have currently verified 5.1GHz @ 1.33-1.36v with 22 hours of Prime95, 4 hours RealBench, 1 hour small set OCCT, 1 hour large set OCCT.
> 
> From my experience - 1 hour small set OCCT is the most brutal test. I passed everything until I fired that one up and it resulted in reported errors, so I had to set AVX offset to 1 from 0. Then it passed too with temps spiking to above 90c.
> 
> But now I am sure it's a rock solid overclock. I can't have errors because I build and compile stuff and I want 0 issues there.


It passed 1 hour and 20 minutes of OCCT small data set and 2 hours of Prime95, i have never ever used or tried AVX because i don't want AVX DOWNCLOCKING my CPU when i overclock i want my CPU to run at the clock speed it was overclocked, highest temps full load is 50c but that's because i use a Waterchiller.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Been folding 10 hours straight at 5100/4600 at 1.280V under load. Max temp is 56`C. 3800 CL17.


----------



## Cryptedvick

GreedyMuffin said:


> Been folding 10 hours straight at 5100/4600 at 1.280V under load. Max temp is 56`C. 3800 CL17.


What kind of PPD are you getting at that speed?


----------



## Knoxx29

GreedyMuffin said:


> Been folding 10 hours straight at 5100/4600 at 1.280V under load. Max temp is 56`C. 3800 CL17.


And the point is?


----------



## Daydreaming

Delided with a 280mm AIO I was running 5GHz with 47 cache & 4000MHz CL16 stable (ramtest, mem test, prime, aida & intel burn max). I set 1.36v adaptive w/ LLC6 which gave a peak Vcore under stress of 1.392v, with acceptable temperatures in all tests. 

But now I've had 3 crashes. "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT" bugcheck: 0x1A / ntoskrnl.exe and "IRQL" bugcheck: 0xD1 / ntkrnlmp.exe. No whea errors logged at all. The only thing that has changed is we have higher ambient temps in the UK at the moment, about 31c in this room when this happened. 

I ran ramtest for quite a while with no errors. Then I did a quick run of AIDA64 and the highest core hit 91c after 3 minutes. 60c above ambient...?! I'm wondering if the cooler is working properly.

Would my RAM overheat due to some kind of heat soak from the CPU, or would the CPU getting too hot throw up memory errors? Or is it just likely my memory timings were bad in the first place? 

For now I've just loosened off my timings, reduced my OC and selected a more aggressive cooling profile. But I'm not sure where to start trying to figure out what has gone wrong?


----------



## Jpmboy

Daydreaming said:


> Delided with a 280mm AIO I was running 5GHz with 47 cache & 4000MHz CL16 stable (ramtest, mem test, prime, aida & intel burn max). I set 1.36v adaptive w/ LLC6 which gave a peak Vcore under stress of 1.392v, with acceptable temperatures in all tests.
> 
> But now I've had 3 crashes. "MEMORY_MANAGEMENT" bugcheck: 0x1A / ntoskrnl.exe and "IRQL" bugcheck: 0xD1 / ntkrnlmp.exe. No whea errors logged at all. The only thing that has changed is we have higher ambient temps in the UK at the moment, about 31c in this room when this happened.
> 
> I ran ramtest for quite a while with no errors. Then I did a quick run of AIDA64 and the highest core hit 91c after 3 minutes. 60c above ambient...?! I'm wondering if the cooler is working properly.
> 
> Would my RAM overheat due to some kind of heat soak from the CPU, or *would the CPU getting too hot throw up memory errors?* Or is it just likely my memory timings were bad in the first place?
> 
> For now I've just loosened off my timings, reduced my OC and selected a more aggressive cooling profile. But I'm not sure where to start trying to figure out what has gone wrong?


 ^^ yes.
Also, check the TIM - some varieties dry out and pretty much loose their effectiveness.


----------



## VeritronX

schoolofmonkey said:


> Cool thanks for that.
> Trying to find one in Australia, can't seem to find the Fatal1ty only the ASRock Z370 ITX AC so far.


You can get them from newegg without any extra fuss, they do all the paperwork for you. I got a z370 fatality itx board from them for my 5.2Ghz 8600k from silicon lottery.

I'm also in australia and normally order from pccasegear and scorptec but newegg has been good for getting motherboards and ram that aren't options around here.. and I got a 1070 from them for under $600 AUD posted in January last year, saved me about $200 AUD vs local options uncluding postage!

edit: link to the board on the australian newegg site.. total posted for me atm shows as ~$260 AUD.


----------



## Jakerz

Question for you guys? I have very little experience Overclocking anything, but I've been messing around with my 8700k tonight, I'm sitting at 5.00Ghz with a Core Voltage of 1.280

I ran Prime95 on Small FFT's for about 30 minutes, max temps were 88C, it jumped to 91 for a second or two a few times. Its was mid 50's on the Large FFT and Blend though.

Am I missing anything I need to test out? Should I try and lower the voltage until I get a crash or is it ok where it's at?

Thanks!
Jake


----------



## wingman99

Jakerz said:


> Question for you guys? I have very little experience Overclocking anything, but I've been messing around with my 8700k tonight, I'm sitting at 5.00Ghz with a Core Voltage of 1.280
> 
> I ran Prime95 on Small FFT's for about 30 minutes, max temps were 88C, it jumped to 91 for a second or two a few times. Its was mid 50's on the Large FFT and Blend though.
> 
> Am I missing anything I need to test out? Should I try and lower the voltage until I get a crash or is it ok where it's at?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jake


I would leave it were it's at, that is low voltage for Prime95.


----------



## Goa80

hi all,
I have a question: I have 2 8700k cpu's and I testing them.
specs: asrock z370 taichi + noctua nh-d14 

1st cpu I can run @4.8 ghz with a fixed vcore 1.215 ( LLC1) , running some cpu stress test like intel XTU and I have 83-84 max temperatures
2nd cpu I can run @4.8 ghz but with fixed cored of 1.24, again XTU stress test but the temperatures are 79-81...

So theorically the 1st cpu which can achieve 4.8 ghz with a lower voltage of 1.215 should give me less max temperatures but insteead it runs hotter and reaches 84°C

Whils the second 2nd CPU needs more voltages to run at 4.8ghz but under stress test it seems to run cooler at about 79-80 °C

Which CPU should I keep of the 2 ?

Notes: thermal paste is the same : noctua NH-T1 , cooler Noctua NH-D14

Glad to hear


----------



## wingman99

Goa80 said:


> hi all,
> I have a question: I have 2 8700k cpu's and I testing them.
> specs: asrock z370 taichi + noctua nh-d14
> 
> 1st cpu I can run @4.8 ghz with a fixed vcore 1.215 ( LLC1) , running some cpu stress test like intel XTU and I have 83-84 max temperatures
> 2nd cpu I can run @4.8 ghz but with fixed cored of 1.24, again XTU stress test but the temperatures are 79-81...
> 
> So theorically the 1st cpu which can achieve 4.8 ghz with a lower voltage of 1.215 should give me less max temperatures but insteead it runs hotter and reaches 84°C
> 
> Whils the second 2nd CPU needs more voltages to run at 4.8ghz but under stress test it seems to run cooler at about 79-80 °C
> 
> Which CPU should I keep of the 2 ?
> 
> Notes: thermal paste is the same : noctua NH-T1 , cooler Noctua NH-D14
> 
> Glad to hear


Could be sensors tolerances. If it is the same motherboard your testing the processors? I would keep the best overclocking processor and not worry about 5c difference.


----------



## chibi

It could also be the IHS adhesive difference as well. If you want to further bin for the better processor, I would try delidding them both and run the same tests again. You may find that the voltage needed will change due to the potentially lower temps.


----------



## SilenMar

Just curious. Has anybody seen an 8700K or 8700 made in Vietnam?


----------



## buellersdayoff

Purchased an 8700k a few weeks ago, cpu turned up before the motherboard so of course delidded while I waited. After a few weeks of testing I'm @ 1.296v in bios for 5ghz 0avx, 45 cache, llc4, which gives 1.308v under light loads/gaming and 1.288v with prime95 avx disabled. I've run at least 2hr each of realbench, prime95 small fft, occt, aida64, h264 encode and a heap of bf1. Temps with cryorig r1 universal 75c max with prime95, 50-60c bf1 (ducted ac home @ 20-25c ambient). I can also run my 4x8gb 3200MHz ram @ 3466 @ 1.4v with 1.15io 1.18sa. 2017 batch will update my rig builder later. Haven't pushed the cpu any further yet.


----------



## Goa80

Yesterday i installed a brand new NOCTUA NH-D15 , i added also a noctua 140mm 1500rpm PWM at the case bottom as intake, applied artic mx-4 , and with 1st CPU I am stable at 1.216 vcor 4.8ghz, [email protected] xmp profile 1, and the temperatures to my surprise under IBT and XTU cpu stress test are about 72-74 °C , thats a huge improvement compared to previous 84-85°C under same settings but with older NH-D14 which probably needed some laping as I've noted the TIM spreading was quite non-homogenous despite several application with classic dot center application.

Well proably I'll stick with this CPU as the other one requires vcore at 1.248/1.25 compared to this one, and I have no intention to delid right now, probably in the future.

This CPU seems great so far, 1.216 vcore LLC1 at 4.8 ghz / uncore 4.6 / max temp under stress 74°C.

Maybe there's some room for runnin @ 5.0 , I will make some tests


----------



## ArneR

I would definately try 5.0 Goa80. I would start by adding another 30mv vcore per 100MHz increase. Might need even less between steps. Seems like you have a non leaky chip, my 8700K was also cool even before delid, but needs quite more vcore than yours.
Just to satisfy my curiosity, what is the default VID of the chip reported in hwinfo64 at 48x? Ofcourse depending on you using 0.01 for IA AC/DC loadline calibration and svid auto or on.


----------



## Goa80

ArneR said:


> I would definately try 5.0 Goa80. I would start by adding another 30mv vcore per 100MHz increase. Might need even less between steps. Seems like you have a non leaky chip, my 8700K was also cool even before delid, but needs quite more vcore than yours.
> Just to satisfy my curiosity, what is the default VID of the chip reported in hwinfo64 at 48x? Ofcourse depending on you using 0.01 for IA AC/DC loadline calibration and svid auto or on.


Hi mate, hwinfo shows VID 1.347 , is that a good value ?
as for IA AC/DC i dont have this option on my motherboard ( asrock z370 taichi) proabably because the board does not support adaptive o.c voltages but only fixed or offset mode.


----------



## ArneR

Hm, I would have thought asrock had this setting too, but I have no personal experience with them. 
I would call it a tad high yeah, but that really doesn't matter much since you have determined stability at a much lower vcore. If you had an Asus board and you ran adaptive vcore like me, you would be unable to set the vcore lower than that value unless you messed with offsets etc. But then again, the VID should report lower when ia ac dc llc was correctly set, I just have no way of telling by how much. 

Nevertheless, I'd still like to hear how you fare when going for a higher overclock.  Most definately a chip worth delidding for sure.


----------



## wingman99

Goa80 said:


> Hi mate, hwinfo shows VID 1.347 , is that a good value ?
> as for IA AC/DC i dont have this option on my motherboard ( asrock z370 taichi) proabably because the board does not support adaptive o.c voltages but only fixed or offset mode.


Offset, adaptive SVID and dynamic DVID are the same auto and offset Intel Vcore VID controls just different manufactures naming scheme. From what I know the ASRock and MSI IA AC/DC Loadline settings are not available for users in BIOS they only work with default settings that the user can't change.

Here is my Gigabyte IA AC/DC with different settings change.

5.0GHz Prime95 AVX disabled, HWMonitor Vcore 1.260v Minimum for all 3 setups. I run with all power saving features, this is just to show with them disabled.

5.0GHz Power savings features disabled IA AC 60, DC 170, BIOS DVID +0.200v LLC AUTO Prime95 AVX disabled Vcore 1.260v, idle 1.380v= Load Line -0.120v 
5.0GHz Power savings features disabled IA AC 1, DC 1, BIOS DVID +0.270v LLC AUTO Prime95 AVX disabled Vcore 1.260v, idle 1.380v= Load Line -0.120v
5.0GHz Power savings features disabled IA AC 170,DC 170, BIOS DVID +0.080v LLC AUTO Prime95 AVX disabled Vcore 1.260v, idle 1.344v= Load Line -0.084v 
IA AC/DC Does not change Fixed Vcore Load Line.


----------



## flashybios

*Temps without Delid? Lottery?*

Hey,
I just got an 8700k and I'm planning on overclocking it a lot. Looking for ~5GHz and planning to delid a good CPU; is the one I got good...?
Browsed an hour through the thread and forum. Watched some YT vids in the last weeks and followed der8auers instructions while OCing today.

Atm I'm just wondering if my CPU is a rather bad one from the lottery. 
CPU: i7 8700k out the box, no delid
Board: Asus PRIME Z370-A (newest BIOS)
RAM: G.Skill Flare-X 3200MHz CL14 (XMP ON)
Cooler: Corsair H115i + Artic MX4
BIOS settings: AVX=3, core current and cache current limit max, svid support disabled, bclk aware adaptive voltage disabled, cpu current capability 140/max, long&short duration power limit max, bclk aware adaptive voltage disabled
Temps: (Auto clock&Vcore) 4,3GHz 44°C (idle) while H115i liquid is 33°C

OC: 5,0GHz - Vcore 1,35v set in BIOS - LLC Level 5 -> idle 1,328v
Cinebench Single runs successfully, Multicore drops Vcore to 1,29v before BSOD
2nd attempt with LLC Level 6, said to keep the same/similar Vcore under load -> idle 1,344v)
Cinebench Multicore quickly gets to 100°C -> BSOD

I know it's kinda stupid to straight go for 5,0GHz.  Before OCing I was expecting up to ~95°C in Prime. Definitely need to do more testing and benchmarks. Just got stopped by the fact it crashed in Cinebench due to temps probably. 
A delidded CPU from the store would cost me 150€ more and ensure 4,9GHz with a given voltage. I am trying to save the money and delid it myself; only if it's a good one ofc. I've seen people say this Vcore is too high without a delid and saw others be lucky while not even reaching 90°C and then dropping the usual 20°C after delidding. 
Testing other CPUs is always expensive and a hassle for me. I would probably buy one more to see the difference and I'm open for ideas.
Thanks.


----------



## ArneR

First of all, there is really no good reason to disable the svid in bios, leave it on auto. It gets bypassed by manual set vcore anyway. 
Then I'd start by adjusting ia ac dc llc to 0.01, and booting into windows with cores synced to 47x and vcore set to auto. Leave cache min/max at auto too. AVX offset to 0.
Fire up something like Prime95 26.6 without avx, and run custom torture test, min and max fft 1344 and check the box below where it says run ffts in place.
Looking at VID readout in hwinfo64, you will get a good estimate of what vcore the cpu needs for that multiplier. You would tell immediately if you lost the silicon lottery then IMO, if say the VID and vcore is up close to 1.3v. My 8700K reads 1,260v (1,255vcore) at 47x cores. Then it only a matter of determining what additional vcore it needs above that. Mine needs a tiny bump to 1,260vcore for 48x, 1,270 for 49x, 1,305 for 50x, and 1,340 for 51x. 52x is not stable even at 1,4vcore.

The numbers here are small fft stable btw.

Don't be afraid when hwinfo64 reports VID some mv over what you see during the test, that is the avx additional VID/vcore preprogrammed by Intel. So if you see a VID say 30-40mv over current in the max column, that is normal. Using avx offset will lower this number.


----------



## wingman99

No need to set IA AC/DC loadline, it is also bypassed with fixed Vcore. Good job otherwise.

My Gigabyte DVID/SVID settings.

5.0GHz Prime95 AVX disabled, HWMonitor Vcore 1.260v Minimum for all 3 setups. I run with all powersaving fetaures, this is just to show with them disabled.

5.0GHz Power savings features disabled IA AC 60, DC 170, BIOS DVID +0.200v LLC AUTO Prime95 AVX disabled Vcore 1.260v, idle 1.380v= Load Line -0.120v 
5.0GHz Power savings features disabled IA AC 1, DC 1, BIOS DVID +0.270v LLC AUTO Prime95 AVX disabled Vcore 1.260v, idle 1.380v= Load Line -0.120v
5.0GHz Power savings features disabled IA AC 170,DC 170, BIOS DVID +0.080v LLC AUTO Prime95 AVX disabled Vcore 1.260v, idle 1.344v= Load Line -0.084v


----------



## flashybios

Thanks guys! Gonna do some testing now. :thumb:



ArneR said:


> Leave cache min/max at auto too.
> Fire up something like Prime95 26.6 without avx, and run custom torture test, min and max fft 1344 and check the box below where it says run ffts in place.


I meant cpu core current limit and cpu cache current limit to max; did not overclock the cache speed min/max itself yet ofc. :doh: Gonna edit that.

I was planning on doing the custom prime test exactly like that; if I would not crash in Cinebench. I got a new prime version and put "CpuSupportsAVX=0" in the local.txt. Does anyone know if that works? I will see. :thinking:


----------



## Jpmboy

flashybios said:


> Thanks guys! Gonna do some testing now. :thumb:
> 
> 
> I meant cpu core current limit and cpu cache current limit to max; did not overclock the cache speed min/max itself yet ofc. :doh: Gonna edit that.
> 
> I was planning on doing the custom prime test exactly like that; if I would not crash in Cinebench. I got a new prime version and put* "CpuSupportsAVX=0" in the local.txt. Does anyone know if that works?* I will see. :thinking:


yes it does... as explained in the undoc.txt file.


----------



## flashybios

*Prime Stable, Cinebench Crash, IA AC/DC bug, No delid*

Data below.

Okay, I'm a bit confused. I turned SVID support on as you recommened @ArneR.
I never used VID in OCing; only been manual OCing AMDs.
So now I'm trying to get a stable 24/7 manual OC and push it to the limits. I've seen your settings @wingman99; you're VID OCing with custom IA settings - why and why those values for IA?
What are the main differences between a manual overclock vs a VID and IA OC? Performance/stability/longlivety?
Anyway, I think @ArneR meant to use VID to determine what Vcore the CPU needs. I used that method and reverted back to manual Vcore, read more in the end section.

Did the BIOS tweaks as said in my original post; ran some Cinebench. (Forget I had LLC on Level 6 and retested with LLC Auto.) 
I read about this IA AC/DC LLC bug on ASUS boards somewhere in this thread. Setting it 0.01 really made a huge difference while testing; on IA auto my Vcore was over 1,4v idle...
(I have never read or seen something about this "power saving & performance mode"; I just put it on performance mode.)
Also tried your 4,7GHz trick @ArneR, just take a look at the voltages with IA AC/DC on Auto and on 0.01 
As 4,7GHz Vcore was finally ok with 0.01, I went into 10min Prime95 no avx custom 1344/1344/run in-place, no problems.
Using the newest Prime95 version and putting "CpuSupportsAVX=0" aswell as "CpuSupportsAVX2=0" in your local.txt works. (AVX=3 still in my BIOS.) You can check in Prime under Options>CPU: AVX should not appear in "CPU features". Thanks, Jpmboy.

After this is I wondering if the manual Vcore setting would work and it did. :thumb:
I took the data from the VID test and set SVID support off, 4.7GHz, Vcore to 1.27, LLC Level 6, IA AC/DC Auto and tested 15min Prime successfully.
Went to 4.8GHz and 1.3v aswell as 5.0GHz and 1.33v - tried to replicate my the crash I had with my first, original OC settings (5.0GHz 1.35v) so I went 10mv higher to 5.0GHz 1.34v; but still Prime didn't crash and temp was max. 80°C.
So I was wondering why I crashed with the first 5.0GHz 1.35v that I tried yesterday where I only tested with Cinebench; so I ran Cinebench Multicore: BAM - temps instantly up to 97°C, I canceled.
I thought Cinebench R15 is a nice benchmark tool to test if the OC is at least somewhat stable even before going into Prime and stress testing.
The custom Prime test simulates a realistic load, der8bauer said. If I try small fft it jumps to 100°C as well... @ArneR, you are 5.0GHz small fft stable at a manual set Vcore of 1.305v? delided on liquid?
That being said I'm even more confused about if I got a good chip or not - whether it's worth to delid. Some say they are hot like this in general. 
What are your temps looking like in Cinebench/Prime on 5.0GHz? (delid/non-delid?)

Here my test results: (all results, so no fine-tuning)
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MJzKXBZ4bPwm6Y1zoB3oNGYi_Hi0DnRlGaAgbhpJeWE


----------



## ArneR

Hi. You are correct, I meant you can leave svid on auto to get an idea of what vcore to run at what multiplier, if you run manual set vcore svid is ignored anyway, you only get the reporting in hwinfo64 which I find useful. I run adaptive exclusively, but I won't disagree with manual set vcore is easier in the beginning.
LLC 6 is ok, I find it easier when vcore is flat when first testing vcore levels. If LLC is set to auto with ia ac dc llc at 0.01, the vdroop will most likely be too severe, and instability occurs. LLC auto would be somewhat fine if you left ia ac dc llc at auto, as the VID and subsequently vcore would be much higher to begin with. 
When daily driving I use LLC 5, and simply add some vcore in bios so it droops down to the value previously determined to be stable during testing. In my case I just have to add 30mv to vcore in bios.

I know the difference is enormous with ia ac dc llc auto and 0.01, I almost had a heart attack first boot  
If I read that doc right, VID was 1,260 at 47x, vcore auto and ia ac dc llc 0.01? If so you have an identical VID as my 8700K. (I think you have a typo, you input 1,232 VID which would be even better, but the 1.260 on vcore made me think it was a typo. And the fact that VID is reported as 1,250 and 1,255, not 1,253 etc. Though, when I think about it, hvinfo will report VID as 1.249/1,254 when under load).
But you might have a hotter chip than mine though.

In any case, I would stop dumping volts at it, and test 48x with the same settings, only changing the multilplier. It should be close to stable with little to no extra vcore. Certainly 1,3 is not needed for 48x. Mine only needed an additional 5mv to be small fft stable. My next step would be 49x, and now you should need to give it some more vcore, like I said mine needed an additional 15mv over default (1,255 at 47x) for stability. Slow and steady wins the race.

You only need to put cpusupportavx=0, every instruction set above including avx is omitted. Cinebench R15 is way to short a test IMO, better to use Prime custom 1344K, close to same load but last as long as you feel necessary.

Yup, using these settings we've discussed, my cpu was non-AVX p95 small fft stable, not delidded, but under custom loop. Max temps were 80*C at 5.0 GHz and 1,305vcore (adaptive btw). Before delid I tried 5.1 too, but it needed 1,375vcore and got up to 91*C and gave whea errrors. After delid I could run small fft's at 51x with 1.340vcore, a significant reduction. Max temp was 69*C, and completely stable  Room temp was 22.5*C at the time.


----------



## flashybios

Thanks for the help ArneR


ArneR said:


> If I read that doc right, VID was 1,260 at 47x, vcore auto and ia ac dc llc 0.01? If so you have an identical VID as my 8700K. I think you have a typo.


Indeed it's a typo  When I put your settings in BIOS, I checked back to your VID and it was identical.



ArneR said:


> Cinebench R15 is way to short a test IMO, better to use Prime custom 1344K, close to same load but last as long as you feel necessary.


Totally agree, just weird to me that a short test like that can fail while Prime custom 1344K works. Curious what other overclocks achieve and look like under Cinebench; especially since Cinebench simulates a renderer and a lot of people use such software.



ArneR said:


> Yup, using these settings we've discussed, my cpu was non-AVX p95 small fft stable, not delidded, but under custom loop. Max temps were 80*C at 5.0 GHz and 1,305vcore (adaptive btw).


Congrats!



ArneR said:


> if you run manual set vcore svid is ignored anyway, you only get the reporting in hwinfo64 which I find useful.


VID values disappear for me completely if I turn it down :/


----------



## wingman99

flashybios said:


> Thanks guys! Gonna do some testing now. :thumb:
> 
> 
> I meant cpu core current limit and cpu cache current limit to max; did not overclock the cache speed min/max itself yet ofc. :doh: Gonna edit that.
> 
> I was planning on doing the custom prime test exactly like that; if I would not crash in Cinebench. I got a new prime version and put "CpuSupportsAVX=0" in the local.txt. Does anyone know if that works? I will see. :thinking:


While prime is running you can look at the output and see if it shows using FMA3 =AVX or using Pentium4 type-2 or using type-0 FFT =No AVX.


----------



## wingman99

flashybios said:


> Data below.
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit confused. I turned SVID support on as you recommened @ArneR.
> I never used VID in OCing; only been manual OCing AMDs.
> So now I'm trying to get a stable 24/7 manual OC and push it to the limits. I've seen your settings @wingman99; you're VID OCing with custom IA settings - why and why those values for IA?
> What are the main differences between a manual overclock vs a VID and IA OC? Performance/stability/longlivety?
> Anyway, I think @ArneR meant to use VID to determine what Vcore the CPU needs. I used that method and reverted back to manual Vcore, read more in the end section.
> 
> Did the BIOS tweaks as said in my original post; ran some Cinebench. (Forget I had LLC on Level 6 and retested with LLC Auto.)
> I read about this IA AC/DC LLC bug on ASUS boards somewhere in this thread. Setting it 0.01 really made a huge difference while testing; on IA auto my Vcore was over 1,4v idle...
> (I have never read or seen something about this "power saving & performance mode"; I just put it on performance mode.)
> Also tried your 4,7GHz trick @ArneR, just take a look at the voltages with IA AC/DC on Auto and on 0.01
> As 4,7GHz Vcore was finally ok with 0.01, I went into 10min Prime95 no avx custom 1344/1344/run in-place, no problems.
> Using the newest Prime95 version and putting "CpuSupportsAVX=0" aswell as "CpuSupportsAVX2=0" in your local.txt works. (AVX=3 still in my BIOS.) You can check in Prime under Options>CPU: AVX should not appear in "CPU features". Thanks, Jpmboy.
> 
> After this is I wondering if the manual Vcore setting would work and it did. :thumb:
> I took the data from the VID test and set SVID support off, 4.7GHz, Vcore to 1.27, LLC Level 6, IA AC/DC Auto and tested 15min Prime successfully.
> Went to 4.8GHz and 1.3v aswell as 5.0GHz and 1.33v - tried to replicate my the crash I had with my first, original OC settings (5.0GHz 1.35v) so I went 10mv higher to 5.0GHz 1.34v; but still Prime didn't crash and temp was max. 80°C.
> So I was wondering why I crashed with the first 5.0GHz 1.35v that I tried yesterday where I only tested with Cinebench; so I ran Cinebench Multicore: BAM - temps instantly up to 97°C, I canceled.
> I thought Cinebench R15 is a nice benchmark tool to test if the OC is at least somewhat stable even before going into Prime and stress testing.
> The custom Prime test simulates a realistic load, der8bauer said. If I try small fft it jumps to 100°C as well...
> @ArneR, you are 5.0GHz small fft stable at a manual set Vcore of 1.305v? delided on liquid?
> That being said I'm even more confused about if I got a good chip or not - whether it's worth to delid. Some say they are hot like this in general.
> What are your temps looking like in Cinebench/Prime on 5.0GHz? (delid/non-delid?)
> 
> Here my test results: (all results, so no fine-tuning)
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MJzKXBZ4bPwm6Y1zoB3oNGYi_Hi0DnRlGaAgbhpJeWE


I like using adaptive/dynamic, SVID/DVID because it is technicality harder to do and it saves 16watts of wear and tear at idle and low loads.

My setting you looked at for IA AC/DC is for lowering the Vcore when the processor has a high VID table with i7 8700k to prevent over voltage or using negative offset that can cause idle and off turbo stability problems. I tested all the custom settling to see if Load-line could be reduced while increasing the + range of the DVID offset.

If you have a ASUS just set IA AC/DC to 0.01 and be done with it takes a lot of time to customize and I could not have done it without Gigabytes help showing the default basics in the latest BIOS.


----------



## ArneR

flashybios said:


> VID values disappear for me completely if I turn it down :/


Really? Am I misunderstanding something here? What do you mean by turning it down? 
SVID set to auto, manual input vcore and hwinfo does not report VID? That is very strange. I remember when first tinkering with the new system that disabling SVID meant that hwinfo couldn't report VID, but leaving it on auto worked with manual vcore.

Maybe the newer bioses have changed how this works, you can test by setting SVID to enabled instead of auto. Like I said, the SVID gets completely ignored if you set a manual vcore, so it has no negative inpact leaving it enabled in that case.

Anyway, still curious to see how far you are able to push it.


----------



## Jpmboy

flashybios said:


> Data below.
> 
> Okay, I'm a bit confused. I turned SVID support on as you recommened @*ArneR* .
> I never used VID in OCing; only been manual OCing AMDs.
> So now I'm trying to get a stable 24/7 manual OC and push it to the limits. I've seen your settings @*wingman99* ; you're VID OCing with custom IA settings - why and why those values for IA?
> What are the main differences between a manual overclock vs a VID and IA OC? Performance/stability/longlivety?
> Anyway, I think @*ArneR* meant to use VID to determine what Vcore the CPU needs. I used that method and reverted back to manual Vcore, read more in the end section.
> 
> Did the BIOS tweaks as said in my original post; ran some Cinebench. (Forget I had LLC on Level 6 and retested with LLC Auto.)
> I read about this IA AC/DC LLC bug on ASUS boards somewhere in this thread. Setting it 0.01 really made a huge difference while testing; on IA auto my Vcore was over 1,4v idle...
> (I have never read or seen something about this "power saving & performance mode"; I just put it on performance mode.)
> Also tried your 4,7GHz trick @*ArneR* , just take a look at the voltages with IA AC/DC on Auto and on 0.01
> As 4,7GHz Vcore was finally ok with 0.01, I went into 10min Prime95 no avx custom 1344/1344/run in-place, no problems.
> Using the newest Prime95 version and putting "CpuSupportsAVX=0" aswell as "CpuSupportsAVX2=0" in your local.txt works. (AVX=3 still in my BIOS.) You can check in Prime under Options>CPU: AVX should not appear in "CPU features". Thanks, Jpmboy.
> 
> After this is I wondering if the manual Vcore setting would work and it did. :thumb:
> I took the data from the VID test and set SVID support off, 4.7GHz, Vcore to 1.27, LLC Level 6, IA AC/DC Auto and tested 15min Prime successfully.
> Went to 4.8GHz and 1.3v aswell as 5.0GHz and 1.33v - tried to replicate my the crash I had with my first, original OC settings (5.0GHz 1.35v) so I went 10mv higher to 5.0GHz 1.34v; but still Prime didn't crash and temp was max. 80°C.
> So I was wondering why I crashed with the first 5.0GHz 1.35v that I tried yesterday where I only tested with Cinebench; so I ran Cinebench Multicore: BAM - temps instantly up to 97°C, I canceled.
> I thought Cinebench R15 is a nice benchmark tool to test if the OC is at least somewhat stable even before going into Prime and stress testing.
> The custom Prime test simulates a realistic load, der8bauer said. If I try small fft it jumps to 100°C as well...
> @*ArneR* , you are 5.0GHz small fft stable at a manual set Vcore of 1.305v? delided on liquid?
> That being said I'm even more confused about if I got a good chip or not - whether it's worth to delid. Some say they are hot like this in general.
> What are your temps looking like in Cinebench/Prime on 5.0GHz? (delid/non-delid?)
> 
> Here my test results: (all results, so no fine-tuning)
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1MJzKXBZ4bPwm6Y1zoB3oNGYi_Hi0DnRlGaAgbhpJeWE



read the guide linked in my sig.. :thumb:


----------



## Scotty99

My 5.0 1.376v OC is offically stable, been 4+ months without a whea error. I play a wide variety of games ranging from 20% to 70% cpu usage and zero errors in that time span. I still dont know if this is a good bad or average overclocker as no one can agree on what stable means, im just glad i can hit 5.0 with reasonable volts and temps.


----------



## igrease

I decided to go back and return the 8700 and buy the 8700k because I know in a few months I'd regret not buying the overclockable version. Anyways so I have managed to get my core the 5Ghz @ 1.3V. I haven't tried lower yet. I am able to play Battlefield 1 on Ultra Preset while streaming using the x264 encoder. Temperatures seem to hover around the 55c~62c mark.

My main issue is that when I try to run Prime95 or IBT it will run for about 15 seconds at 5Ghz with temps being around 72c but then throttles up and down between 4.0 and 4.4. I have turned all (I think) the power saving features and boosts so it runs at 5Ghz all the time and it still throttles down.

My motherboard is the MSI Gaming Plus z370. I know it's not technically a big overclocker board but the vcore isn't even that high.

Things I have tried:
AVX to 0
LLC to 3
Disable VRM Temp Protection

All yields downclocking on every test even though temps are only around 74c.

Any tips?


----------



## scracy

igrease said:


> I decided to go back and return the 8700 and buy the 8700k because I know in a few months I'd regret not buying the overclockable version. Anyways so I have managed to get my core the 5Ghz @ 1.3V. I haven't tried lower yet. I am able to play Battlefield 1 on Ultra Preset while streaming using the x264 encoder. Temperatures seem to hover around the 55c~62c mark.
> 
> My main issue is that when I try to run Prime95 or IBT it will run for about 15 seconds at 5Ghz with temps being around 72c but then throttles up and down between 4.0 and 4.4. I have turned all (I think) the power saving features and boosts so it runs at 5Ghz all the time and it still throttles down.
> 
> My motherboard is the MSI Gaming Plus z370. I know it's not technically a big overclocker board but the vcore isn't even that high.
> 
> Things I have tried:
> AVX to 0
> LLC to 3
> Disable VRM Temp Protection
> 
> All yields downclocking on every test even though temps are only around 74c.
> 
> Any tips?


Check to see what your power limits are set to as it sounds like they are set too low hence why under a heavy load your CPU down clocks


----------



## igrease

scracy said:


> Check to see what your power limits are set to as it sounds like they are set too low hence why under a heavy load your CPU down clocks



Power limits as in what specifically?

Edit- Did some searching around and had to change the Long and Short term power duration. Now it doesn't throttle.

Edit Edit- Managed to clock it up to 5.1Ghz @1.320 but failed stress test of Realbench about 11 minutes into. Upped the voltage to 1.344 and passed the stress test for 15 minutes. Temps hovered around 83c ~ 88c and the cooler I am using is the Hyper 212 evo with 2 fans on it.


----------



## farmdve

May as well ask here, but..I've ordered the 8700k, this is an unrelated question, but has anyone actually had a chip die or require a higher voltage at stock clocks due to electromigration?


----------



## Beric77

There is somebody with 4.6 oc ? 



i need to know what vcore, vccio and vcssa is using.


Thanks .


----------



## scracy

Beric77 said:


> There is somebody with 4.6 oc ?
> 
> 
> 
> i need to know what vcore, vccio and vcssa is using.
> 
> 
> Thanks .


How long is piece of string? But seriously every CPU is different so you can't really answer that question. Try a Vcore of around 1.3V and test for stability using Realbench or OCCT medium data sets preferably both. If it passes each for an hour then lower your Vcore by 25mV and test again or up your multiplier and try 4.7Ghz then test again etc. Basically trial and error.


----------



## feznz

scracy said:


> *How long is piece of string?* But seriously every CPU is different so you can't really answer that question. Try a Vcore of around 1.3V and test for stability using Realbench or OCCT medium data sets preferably both. If it passes each for an hour then lower your Vcore by 25mV and test again or up your multiplier and try 4.7Ghz then test again etc. Basically trial and error.



x2 from the centre to 1 end 

but seriously so true there is the rough tune OC and the fine tune get the last little bit out of your CPU which could take days or even weeks playing with VCCIO and VCCSA


----------



## Beagle Box

farmdve said:


> May as well ask here, but..I've ordered the 8700k, this is an unrelated question, but has anyone actually had a chip die or require a higher voltage at stock clocks due to electromigration?


I've damaged 2 chips. 
A Sapphire R9-380i and an i7-6700k. 
The i7 required more Voltage at stock speeds, but passed all tests.
The R9 continued breaking down until the screen looked like it was sizzling on a fryer. 
Still have the R9 (which I overdrove in crossfire).


----------



## MrGreaseMonkkey

Beric77 said:


> There is somebody with 4.6 oc ?
> 
> 
> 
> i need to know what vcore, vccio and vcssa is using.
> 
> 
> Thanks .


8700k @ 5Ghz 1.36v 
RAM:3200Mhz CL16 XMP
VCCIO:Manual set (1.2v)
VCCSA: Auto(1.145v)

VCCIO and VCCSA voltages will change automatically when overclocking memory or using xmp if VCCIO and VCCSA are set on Auto. On auto, my ROG MAXIMUS X HERO sets the VCCSA to 1.35v and VCCIO to 1.15v for 3200Mhz ram. After some research I found that 1.2v for VCCIO works for me but the system seemed fine even at 1.1v. It really varys by the quality of the IMC, please also note that running the IMC at High voltages (1.4v-1.45v+) may damage it overtime. However 4000Mhz ram may require around 1.35v or so to become stable.


----------



## Yukss

current temps, 560 rad


----------



## Knoxx29

Too much Vcore for just 5.0GHz


----------



## GeneO

Knoxx29 said:


> Too much Vcore for just 5.0GHz



Really? For every silicon lottery winner there is a looser that has to make do with what they got because of what Silicon lottery cherry picked or Intel cherry picked for an 8086. Not a very educated reply.


----------



## Knoxx29

GeneO said:


> Really? For every silicon lottery winner there is a looser that has to make do with what they got because of what Silicon lottery cherry picked or Intel cherry picked for an 8086. Not a very educated reply.


I wasnt trying to offend anyone it was just an opinion considering that most of the 8700K could hit 5.0GHz without too much voltage but even been an Intel's Fanboy i blame them for those CPU that needs more than 1.328v/1.34V to hit 5.0GHz.

Ps. That Silicom lottery BS shouldn't exist, all CPUs should be designed/binned the same way but of course if they do so it will be money lost for them.


----------



## wingman99

Knoxx29 said:


> I wasnt trying to offend anyone it was just an opinion considering that most of the 8700K could hit 5.0GHz without too much voltage but even been an Intel's Fanboy i blame them for those CPU that needs more than 1.328v/1.34V to hit 5.0GHz.
> 
> *Ps. That Silicom lottery BS shouldn't exist, all CPUs should be designed/binned the same way but of course if they do so it will be money lost for them.*


When it comes to overclocking processors, every CPU is different. Imperfections during fabrication cause each CPU to have different limits in terms of clock speed. Our processors have been binned according to their overclocking capabilities, so you are able to purchase a sample that meets your needs. https://siliconlottery.com/


----------



## Knoxx29

wingman99 said:


> When it comes to overclocking processors, every CPU is different. Imperfections during fabrication cause each CPU to have different limits in terms of clock speed. Our processors have been binned according to their overclocking capabilities, so you are able to purchase a sample that meets your needs. https://siliconlottery.com/


I know very well that every CPU is different but my guess is that imperfections would be less or none if Intel as i have said before would binned the CPUs the same and i bet too that if they want the CPUs could be designed/made more accurately, but but why they should loose money to please us?

The silicon Lottery links is funny mate.

4 x 8086K, voltages starting from 1.4V to 1.435V plus the most ridiculous thing ever with AVX Offset: 2, lol, that means 5.0GHz 1.40v + AVX Offset: 2 = 4.8GHz lmao, how much voltahe would that CPU needs without AVX Offset: 2?


----------



## white owl

They do bin them, that's why there are so many skus. It currently isn't possibly to make them any better because the lithography used is as good as it gets. The machine is most precise in the center of the wafer which is why the best CPUs come from the middle. Once UV lithography is in production that may change but we really can't ask more from them today.
Do you really want a SKU for every 100mhz?


----------



## wingman99

Knoxx29 said:


> I know very well that every CPU is different but my guess is that imperfections would be less or none if Intel as i have said before would binned the CPUs the same and i bet too that if they want the CPUs could be designed/made more accurately, but but why they should loose money to please us?
> 
> The silicon Lottery links is funny mate.
> 
> 4 x 8086K, voltages starting from 1.4V to 1.435V plus the most ridiculous thing ever with AVX Offset: 2, lol, that means 5.0GHz 1.40v + AVX Offset: 2 = 4.8GHz lmao, how much voltahe would that CPU needs without AVX Offset: 2?


Imperfections is part of life and all manufacturing that is why all silicon manufactures call production of wafer 50-80% yield, because some dies on the wafer are so bad they don't even work at all. 

Do some reading, Intel and other silicon manufactures bin dies after fabrication of the wafer and some dies can't even be used.


----------



## gecko991

Show me the temps.


----------



## Knoxx29

gecko991 said:


> Show me the temps.


Who are you talking to?


----------



## white owl

wingman99 said:


> Knoxx29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know very well that every CPU is different but my guess is that imperfections would be less or none if Intel as i have said before would binned the CPUs the same and i bet too that if they want the CPUs could be designed/made more accurately, but but why they should loose money to please us?
> 
> The silicon Lottery links is funny mate.
> 
> 4 x 8086K, voltages starting from 1.4V to 1.435V plus the most ridiculous thing ever with AVX Offset: 2, lol, that means 5.0GHz 1.40v + AVX Offset: 2 = 4.8GHz lmao, how much voltahe would that CPU needs without AVX Offset: 2?
> 
> 
> 
> Imperfections is part of life and all manufacturing that is why all silicon manufactures call production of wafer 50-80% yield, because some dies on the wafer are so bad they don't even work at all.
> 
> Do some reading, Intel and other silicon manufactures bin dies after fabrication of the wafer and some dies can't even be used.
Click to expand...

Those are usually the ones that fall on the outer extremes of the lithography machine...or partial dies obviously.


----------



## Beagle Box

igrease said:


> I decided to go back and return the 8700 and buy the 8700k because I know in a few months I'd regret not buying the overclockable version. Anyways so I have managed to get my core the 5Ghz @ 1.3V. I haven't tried lower yet. I am able to play Battlefield 1 on Ultra Preset while streaming using the x264 encoder. Temperatures seem to hover around the 55c~62c mark.
> 
> My main issue is that when I try to run Prime95 or IBT it will run for about 15 seconds at 5Ghz with temps being around 72c but then throttles up and down between 4.0 and 4.4. I have turned all (I think) the power saving features and boosts so it runs at 5Ghz all the time and it still throttles down.
> 
> My motherboard is the MSI Gaming Plus z370. I know it's not technically a big overclocker board but the vcore isn't even that high.
> 
> Things I have tried:
> AVX to 0
> LLC to 3
> Disable VRM Temp Protection
> 
> All yields downclocking on every test even though temps are only around 74c.
> 
> Any tips?



The MSI BIOS works in strange ways depending which CPU Ratio Apply Mode you select. 
In some combinations, the CPU will downclock to AVX settings for no reason. In others the CPU will downclock to Ring Ratio when under load.
You need to have the HWinfo64 Sensor window open while running RealBench to see which combos do what.

I think setting Ratio Apply Mode to Turbo and setting every core to 50, setting Ring Ratio to 50 and AVX offset to 0 will give you a stable 50 on all cores, even with CPU ratio mode set to dynamic. You can experiment from there.

The MSI CPU settings are poorly named in that they do not accurately describe what actually happens...


----------



## deralex

When i run prime95 with 4,7 the clock drops to 4,1 why?


----------



## mouacyk

Show your temperature and power consumption when it throttles. Could be temps or power throttling.


----------



## wingman99

white owl said:


> Those are usually the ones that fall on the outer extremes of the lithography machine...or partial dies obviously.


No when the silicon manufactures have 50-80% wafer yield that is on viable dies.

Device test

"Once the front-end process has been completed, the semiconductor devices are subjected to a variety of electrical tests to determine if they function properly. *The proportion of devices on the wafer found to perform properly is referred to as the yield*. Manufacturers are typically secretive about their yields, but it can be as low as 30%. Process variation is one among many reasons for low yield.

The fab tests the chips on the wafer with an electronic tester that presses tiny probes against the chip. The machine marks each bad chip with a drop of dye. Currently, electronic dye marking is possible if wafer test data is logged into a central computer database and chips are "binned" (i.e. sorted into virtual bins) according to the predetermined test limits. The resulting binning data can be graphed, or logged, on a wafer map to trace manufacturing defects and mark bad chips. This map can also be used during wafer assembly and packaging.

Chips are also tested again after packaging, as the bond wires may be missing, or analog performance may be altered by the package. This is referred to as the "final test".

Usually, the fab charges for testing time, with prices in the order of cents per second. Testing times vary from a few milliseconds to a couple of seconds, and the test software is optimized for reduced testing time. Multiple chip (multi-site) testing is also possible, because many testers have the resources to perform most or all of the tests in parallel.

Chips are often designed with "testability features" such as scan chains or a "built-in self-test" to speed testing, and reduce testing costs. In certain designs that use specialized analog fab processes, wafers are also laser-trimmed during the testing, in order to achieve tightly-distributed resistance values as specified by the design.

Good designs try to test and statistically manage corners (extremes of silicon behavior caused by a high operating temperature combined with the extremes of fab processing steps). Most designs cope with at least 64 corners." https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Semiconductor_device_fabrication


----------



## farmdve

Asrock Extreme7 said:


> new bios out Version
> 
> 0505
> 2017/10/168.28 MBytes
> ROG MAXIMUS X HERO BIOS 0505
> First Release BIOS


Does it contain the new microcode update that while solving a serious vulnerability, gimps the CPU's performance!?


----------



## Knoxx29

farmdve said:


> Does it contain the new microcode update that while solving a serious vulnerability, gimps the CPU's performance!?


Why are you asking about the Bios 0505 when the latest one is 1602? 

Just curiosity


----------



## farmdve

Knoxx29 said:


> Why are you asking about the Bios 0505 when the latest one is 1602?
> 
> Just curiosity


Oops, looks like I've quoted a very old post.


----------



## TimTx1

5.0 
LLC5 
AVX -2
uncore at 4.4
vcore 1.335
not delidded
Noctua NH-D15S in a Fractal R6 case with the stock three case fans
Asus Maximus Hero X Wi-Fi
Max temp 88 (non AVX Prime95 Small FFT) but average during that test is low 80's

I started at 1.31 VCore but kept getting 1 WHEA error. The last one on 1.33 VCore didn't show up until around 13 hours in. 

It's running on about 21 hours now and no WHEA error so I'm hoping that the slight bump in VCore solved it. I was unable to get AVX -1 stable up to 1.35 VCore and couldn't really push it there because of thermal throttling in Prime95 Smal FFT w/ AVX.

This process has taken a long time since every time I think it is stable, I get a WHEA error after many hours. But, I hope at 21 hours and no error that it will remain stable.

These WHEA errors are a pain since they don't show up until many hours into the test. This isn't the greatest overclock with this massive NG-D15S cooler, but I guess I get what I get. I'm not interested in Delidding.


----------



## Knoxx29

TimTx1 said:


> 5.0
> LLC5
> AVX -2
> uncore at 4.4
> vcore 1.335
> not delidded
> Noctua NH-D15S in a Fractal R6 case with the stock three case fans
> Asus Maximus Hero X Wi-Fi
> Max temp 88 (non AVX Prime95 Small FFT) but average during that test is low 80's
> 
> I started at 1.31 VCore but kept getting 1 WHEA error. The last one on 1.33 VCore didn't show up until around 13 hours in.
> 
> It's running on about 21 hours now and no WHEA error so I'm hoping that the slight bump in VCore solved it. I was unable to get AVX -1 stable up to 1.35 VCore and couldn't really push it there because of thermal throttling in Prime95 Smal FFT w/ AVX.
> 
> This process has taken a long time since every time I think it is stable, I get a WHEA error after many hours. But, I hope at 21 hours and no error that it will remain stable.
> 
> These WHEA errors are a pain since they don't show up until many hours into the test. This isn't the greatest overclock with this massive NG-D15S cooler, but I guess I get what I get. I'm not interested in Delidding.


Ah, because now 5.0GHz + AVX -2 = 5.0GHz? lmao


----------



## Jpmboy

TimTx1 said:


> 5.0
> LLC5
> AVX -2
> uncore at 4.4
> vcore 1.335
> not delidded
> Noctua NH-D15S in a Fractal R6 case with the stock three case fans
> Asus Maximus Hero X Wi-Fi
> Max temp 88 (non AVX Prime95 Small FFT) but average during that test is low 80's
> 
> I started at 1.31 VCore but kept getting 1 WHEA error. The last one on 1.33 VCore didn't show up until around 13 hours in.
> 
> It's running on about 21 hours now and no WHEA error so I'm hoping that the slight bump in VCore solved it. I was unable to get AVX -1 stable up to 1.35 VCore and couldn't really push it there because of thermal throttling in Prime95 Smal FFT w/ AVX.
> 
> This process has taken a long time since every time I think it is stable, I get a WHEA error after many hours. But, I hope at 21 hours and no error that it will remain stable.
> 
> These WHEA errors are a pain since they don't show up until many hours into the test. This isn't the greatest overclock with this massive NG-D15S cooler, but I guess I get what I get. I'm not interested in Delidding.



I suggest you use something other that P95 small FFTs. This really does not stress the cpu logic architecture (just hammering the FPU with a single instruction set). More of a thermal load test than a real stability test. You are more likely seeing thermally induced e-migration causing correctable errors (WHEA or MCE = machine check errors). These are procedure calls that fail a checksum match, the processor then will attempt to repeat the proc_call until it matches or the error becomes uncorrectable and fatal. Use x265, or x264, and if you must have a high current stress test, OCCT or something.
If you are using the p95 stress module with the intent of hunting primes... then a custom blend is better with 90% of the installed ram allocated.


----------



## igrease

Beagle Box said:


> The MSI BIOS works in strange ways depending which CPU Ratio Apply Mode you select.
> In some combinations, the CPU will downclock to AVX settings for no reason. In others the CPU will downclock to Ring Ratio when under load.
> You need to have the HWinfo64 Sensor window open while running RealBench to see which combos do what.
> 
> I think setting Ratio Apply Mode to Turbo and setting every core to 50, setting Ring Ratio to 50 and AVX offset to 0 will give you a stable 50 on all cores, even with CPU ratio mode set to dynamic. You can experiment from there.
> 
> The MSI CPU settings are poorly named in that they do not accurately describe what actually happens...


Yeah I had already figured out what the issue was. It was the TDP limit. I have already adjusted the long and short duration and now I can achieve 5.1Ghz @1.32v on all cores without throttling. I haven't tried going further because if doesn't boot I'd have to take out the GPU to get to the CMOS battery, which is pretty dumb. When playing BF1 on Ultra settings at 1080p, my temps with a Hyper 212 Evo fluctuate between 65c ~ 78c.


----------



## toncij

I must say I'm fairly certain voltage of about 1.37V can degrade this CPU...


----------



## TimTx1

Jpmboy said:


> I suggest you use something other that P95 small FFTs. This really does not stress the cpu logic architecture (just hammering the FPU with a single instruction set). More of a thermal load test than a real stability test. You are more likely seeing thermally induced e-migration causing correctable errors (WHEA or MCE = machine check errors). These are procedure calls that fail a checksum match, the processor then will attempt to repeat the proc_call until it matches or the error becomes uncorrectable and fatal. Use x265, or x264, and if you must have a high current stress test, OCCT or something.
> If you are using the p95 stress module with the intent of hunting primes... then a custom blend is better with 90% of the installed ram allocated.


Thank you. I tried OCCT but it uses AVX so it knocked my frequency down to 4.8. Still, it passed the large data set for three hours at 4.8. 4.8 was never the problem, it was 5.0 without AVX. The Linpack test of both OCCT and IntelBurnTest will test without AVX and it passed those before (even before my non-AVX prime test).

For x265, I assume you mean RealBench? I did that, but that also uses AVX and drops down the frequency.

So far, the only real test other than Linpack I found that will do a non-AVX test is Prime95. However, Small-FFT on Prime95 non AVX passed during a 29-hour test with no WHEA errors now with the additional .005 bump in VCore. 

If you know of any non-AVX tests out there other than Linpack or Prime, please let me know. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Jpmboy

TimTx1 said:


> Thank you. I tried OCCT but it uses AVX so it knocked my frequency down to 4.8. Still, it passed the large data set for three hours at 4.8. 4.8 was never the problem, it was 5.0 without AVX. The Linpack test of both OCCT and IntelBurnTest will test without AVX and it passed those before (even before my non-AVX prime test).
> 
> For x265, I assume you mean RealBench? I did that, but that also uses AVX and drops down the frequency.
> 
> So far, the only real test other than Linpack I found that will do a non-AVX test is Prime95. However, Small-FFT on Prime95 non AVX passed during a 29-hour test with no WHEA errors now with the additional .005 bump in VCore.
> 
> If you know of any non-AVX tests out there other than Linpack or Prime, please let me know. Thank you for your help.



yeah - if you are looking to test the non-AVX clocks disabling the instruction set in p95 is a good way. Another "reasonable" test is any of the physics tests in firestrike to timespy (looped). With time spy extreme, you can select the cpu test instruction set in the custom settings... SSE thru avx512. Some folks find the CPU only test in AID64 to be sufficient (it is non-AVX), Silly, but the stress test in CPUZ is non-AVX. And looping the image processing module in realbench "bench" is helpfu.
x265 will certainly use AVX/AVX2 (not 512). It can be found here,
otr directly from this link: http://hw-museum.cz/data/hwbot/HWBOT_X265_2.2.ZIP
Passing it at 4K with at least 2 overkill (or as many as your installed ram can handle) is good.. but the Efficiency score is equally important. >0.995 is what you want. With this you can drop several stress tests. does ram and much of the architecture. Pretty high current draw tho.


----------



## TimTx1

Jpmboy said:


> yeah - if you are looking to test the non-AVX clocks disabling the instruction set in p95 is a good way. Another "reasonable" test is any of the physics tests in firestrike to timespy (looped). With time spy extreme, you can select the cpu test instruction set in the custom settings... SSE thru avx512. Some folks find the CPU only test in AID64 to be sufficient (it is non-AVX), Silly, but the stress test in CPUZ is non-AVX. And looping the image processing module in realbench "bench" is helpfu.
> x265 will certainly use AVX/AVX2 (not 512). It can be found here,
> otr directly from this link: http://hw-museum.cz/data/hwbot/HWBOT_X265_2.2.ZIP
> Passing it at 4K with at least 2 overkill (or as many as your installed ram can handle) is good.. but the Efficiency score is equally important. >0.995 is what you want. With this you can drop several stress tests. does ram and much of the architecture. Pretty high current draw tho.


Wow, thank you. That helps a lot. I'll try those additional tests. So far, this finally seems to be a stable overclock.


----------



## Knoxx29

TimTx1 said:


> However, Small-FFT on Prime95 non AVX passed during a 29-hour test


Just wondering if your System is Aircooled or WaterCooled


----------



## JackCY

You should really add a spreadsheet to OP with a summary of all the results and tests used to get them. See other CPU threads from previous generations.


----------



## Jpmboy

TimTx1 said:


> Wow, thank you. That helps a lot. I'll try those additional tests. So far,* this finally seems to be a stable overclock*.


Good job. The system need only be stable for it's intended use - Enjoy!


----------



## Knoxx29

Jpmboy said:


> The system need only be stable for it's intended use


In fact, i don't see the need why he is doing a 29 hours test, that is ridiculous because and so far as i know and assuming that the Rig is for Gaming there's not Game that will push the CPU to the limits like a stress test does, at the end my point is that what he is doing is a nice way to torture/massacre a CPU without reason.


----------



## noobee

What's the typical temps for a delidded i7-8700K - idle and load? - some people claim the (load?) temps drop 20 degrees or more? Is that accurate? 

I'm wondering how it compares to temps for a stock 2700X - I am wondering if they are similar. I think the 8700k power consumption is lower whether delidded or not, though, right? Maybe, they are similar with an OC'ed 8700K?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

noobee said:


> What's the typical temps for a delidded i7-8700K - idle and load? - some people claim the (load?) temps drop 20 degrees or more? Is that accurate?
> 
> I'm wondering how it compares to temps for a stock 2700X - I am wondering if they are similar. I think the 8700k power consumption is lower whether delidded or not, though, right? Maybe, they are similar with an OC'ed 8700K?


These are mine under a Kraken x61.


----------



## BangBangPlay

noobee said:


> What's the typical temps for a delidded i7-8700K - idle and load? - some people claim the (load?) temps drop 20 degrees or more? Is that accurate?
> 
> I'm wondering how it compares to temps for a stock 2700X - I am wondering if they are similar. I think the 8700k power consumption is lower whether delidded or not, though, right? Maybe, they are similar with an OC'ed 8700K?


Well I didn't test mine before I delided my 8700K, so I can't say for sure it drops 20C. I can say that I am only seeing 68-70C max in OCCT, Intel Burn Test with a custom loop. Idle is around 29C. I am in the middle of stress testing it right now and I don't even have to keep a close eye on temps like I did with previous gens (this is the 1st time I delid).


----------



## Knoxx29

BangBangPlay said:


> Well I didn't test mine before I delided my 8700K, so I can't say for sure it drops 20C. I can say that I am only seeing 68-70C max in OCCT, Intel Burn Test with a custom loop. Idle is around 29C. I am in the middle of stress testing it right now and I don't even have to keep a close eye on temps like I did with previous gens (this is the 1st time I delid).


68c-70c for a Delidded CPU + custom loop is too much, my ex 3700K and 7700K Delidded max temp was 50c after hours running Prime95 or OCCT.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Knoxx29 said:


> 68c-70c for a Delidded CPU + custom loop is too much, my ex 3700K and 7700K Delidded max temp was 50c after hours running Prime95 or OCCT.


LOL, What voltage, which settings and what ambient? Small data sets or Large? I am talking the absolute highest temps registered in monitoring software, and I am using 1.375V right now. Custom Loop isn't that far off from air cooling these days, maybe 4-5C better than the best air coolers. It is a fallacy to think that custom loops are superior to everything else because they cost a lot of time and money. Throwing around numbers on the forum is rarely apples to apples. Check this video out and you'll see it all depends on the variables 





This is precisely why I didn't post in these forums for a while, it becomes a pissing contest vs helping each other out with sound advise...


----------



## Knoxx29

BangBangPlay said:


> LOL, What voltage, which settings and what ambient? Small data sets or Large? I am talking the absolute highest temps registered in monitoring software, and I am using 1.375V right now. Custom Loop isn't that far off from air cooling these days, maybe 4-5C better than the best air coolers. It is a fallacy to think that custom loops are superior to everything else because they cost a lot of time and money. Throwing around numbers on the forum is rarely apples to apples.
> 
> This is precisely why I didn't post in these forums for a while, it becomes a pissing contest vs helping each other out with sound advise...


I wasn't attacking you.

3700K Delidded 5.0GHz 1.362V Small data - Custom Loop, 2 x Rad 1 x 480 1 x 280

8700K Delidded 5.1GHz 1.328V Small data - Custon Loop, 1 x Rad 1 x 280


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

BangBangPlay said:


> Well I didn't test mine before I delided my 8700K, so I can't say for sure it drops 20C. I can say that I am only seeing 68-70C max in OCCT, Intel Burn Test with a custom loop. Idle is around 29C. I am in the middle of stress testing it right now and I don't even have to keep a close eye on temps like I did with previous gens (this is the 1st time I delid).



Good temps for the voltage. My loop is basically thick 480mm of rad space, but my fans on very low rpm. Temps get to 80'C in hours of realbench @1.3v(ambient around 20'c basement of house). Surprised at the temps of these things even delided.


----------



## Jpmboy

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Good temps for the voltage. My loop is basically thick 480mm of rad space, but my fans on very low rpm. Temps get to 80'C in hours of realbench @1.3v(ambient around 20'c basement of house). Surprised at the temps of these things even delided.


any idea what the water temp is (on the hot side) when it hits 80C?


----------



## Knoxx29

Jpmboy said:


> any idea what the water temp is (on the hot side) when it hits 80C?


I was curious too and that is why i ran a test, i used the 8086K which it is identical to the 8700K, sorry but i was too lazy to open the case remove the 8086K and put the 8700K. 


Room temp 26.5c 

Water temp 26.6c ( CPU Idle )

CPU 5.0GHz 1.248V ( 1.29.6V full load - CPU no Delidded)


1 hour Realbench.

After 1 hour the temps went from 26.6c to 32C, i guess his water temps should be around 27C/29C


----------



## noobee

BangBangPlay said:


> LOL, What voltage, which settings and what ambient? Small data sets or Large? I am talking the absolute highest temps registered in monitoring software, and I am using 1.375V right now. Custom Loop isn't that far off from air cooling these days, maybe 4-5C better than the best air coolers. It is a fallacy to think that custom loops are superior to everything else because they cost a lot of time and money. Throwing around numbers on the forum is rarely apples to apples. Check this video out and you'll see it all depends on the variables https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNVrjHlK0uk
> 
> This is precisely why I didn't post in these forums for a while, it becomes a pissing contest vs helping each other out with sound advise...


Google it. That 68-70 degrees under load / Real Bench is normal after a delid. Especially, if OC'ing. Not sure why that guy is reporting 50-55 or whatever the claim is. That doesn't sound accurate.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Knoxx29 said:


> I wasn't attacking you.
> 
> 3700K Delidded 5.0GHz 1.362V Small data - Custom Loop, 2 x Rad 1 x 480 1 x 280
> 
> 8700K Delidded 5.1GHz 1.328V Small data - Custon Loop, 1 x Rad 1 x 280


I know you aren’t, and it’s not malicious. I don’t take anything personal on the forums. I just haven’t posted a while in these overclocking forums and the 1st post in I get comparisons. Your voltages are why you are seeing lower temps. Just be careful with posts like that cause a noob will think his temps (or benchmarks) are no good and start questioning his setup 😉

If you want to compare averages then yeah I see temps in the mid 50s. These CPUs fluctuate a lot on each core making it difficult to pinpoint the temps like past gens with less cores.


----------



## noobee

Prime 95 test - one example - 75.9 to 62 degrees


----------



## BangBangPlay

noobee said:


> Prime 95 test - one example - 75.9 to 62 degrees
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI7ClN1dlTs


Yeah there are so many variables that go into temps. Two separate people on a forum really can't compare temps, it just turns into a pissing contest anyways. If you want to compare temps it needs to be done in a relitively controlled environment, ideally with the same system. 

Besides we really put too much emphasis on temps. If it buys you headroom then the actual values don't really matter. What is the difference between 50C and 65C when you are overclocking? No much. It appears once you get above 1.4V your stability is probably going to take a hit regardless of the temps anyways. I haven't gotten close to thermal max while stress testing yet...


----------



## Knoxx29

noobee said:


> Not sure why that guy is reporting 50-55 or whatever the claim is. That doesn't sound accurate.


Believe me it is accurate.

Ah i got it now, i bet you are one of those that Delid a CPU put some Thermal Grizzly or Coollaboratory and then put the original IHS back, i am sure you are, well sorry to disappoint you but it doesn't work that way for me.




BangBangPlay said:


> Just be careful with posts like that cause a noob will think his temps (or benchmarks) are no good and start questioning his setup 😉


Thanks for the advice i will take it in consideration.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Jpmboy said:


> any idea what the water temp is (on the hot side) when it hits 80C?



No idea. But I assume I have a hot chip compared to some. Delided and put on new LM many times, still hot.


----------



## Knoxx29

MrTOOSHORT said:


> No idea. But I assume I have a hot chip compared to some. Delided and put on new LM many times, still hot.


You could replace and use a Copper IHS instead the original one like i have been doing for years.


----------



## noobee

Knoxx29 said:


> Believe me it is accurate.
> 
> Ah i got it now, i bet you are one of those that Delid a CPU put some Thermal Grizzly or Coollaboratory and then put the original IHS back, i am sure you are, well sorry to disappoint you but it doesn't work that way for me.
> 
> Thanks for the advice i will take it in consideration.


Nope. I just thought that it sounded like a rather large range - 55 to 75 or more. Can you find any other claims of getting only 55 degrees after testing via Real Bench or Prime 95? That's pretty good if you got under 60. I don't have an i7-8700K so how can I 'be one of those that Delid a cpu?' I have, however, read a lot of posts on here about it and also a google search seemed to indicate the temps after delid are between 65 and 75-ish, give or take. If it's less, then that is fantastic. I am looking for a (used) i7-8700K and I am already impressed with the power efficiency/relatively low power consumption of these chips - if one can get lower temps somehow, too, that is great.


----------



## Knoxx29

noobee said:


> Nope. I just thought that it sounded like a rather large range - 55 to 75 or more. Can you find any other claims of getting only 55 degrees after testing via Real Bench or Prime 95? That's pretty good if you got under 60. I don't have an i7-8700K so how can I 'be one of those that Delid a cpu?' I have, however, read a lot of posts on here about it and also a google search seemed to indicate the temps after delid are between 65 and 75-ish, give or take. If it's less, then that is fantastic. I am looking for a (used) i7-8700K and I am already impressed with the power efficiency/relatively low power consumption of these chips - if one can get lower temps somehow, too, that is great.


I have thought you had one and it was delidded, my mistake, the reason why i had lower temps is because as i mentioned in a previous post i don't use the original IHS after delidded.


----------



## Newtoflash

*whats the propper vccio and vccsa for a all core 4.9 overclock asus rog maximus z370*

whats the propper vccio and vccsa for a all core 4.9 overclock asus rog maximus z370?


is driving me crazy cant seem to get an answer? auto is way to high and seems like nothings stable if set to low

have a 8700k. and not sure if it matters but my memory is 3200mhz with samsung b dies 2x8gb


----------



## wingman99

Newtoflash said:


> whats the propper vccio and vccsa for a all core 4.9 overclock asus rog maximus z370?
> 
> 
> is driving me crazy cant seem to get an answer? auto is way to high and seems like nothings stable if set to low
> 
> have a 8700k. and not sure if it matters but my memory is 3200mhz with samsung b dies 2x8gb


Vccio Stock Intel 0.950v.
Vccsa (System Agent) stock Intel 1.050v.


----------



## Knoxx29

Newtoflash said:


> whats the propper vccio and vccsa for a all core 4.9 overclock asus rog maximus z370?
> 
> 
> is driving me crazy cant seem to get an answer? auto is way to high and seems like nothings stable if set to low
> 
> have a 8700k. and not sure if it matters but my memory is 3200mhz with samsung b dies 2x8gb



I used to had VCCIO at 1.15V and VCCSA at 1.13V, maybe it works for you too.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Knoxx29 said:


> You could replace and use a Copper IHS instead the original one like i have been doing for years.



I bought two to try out, they are worse than the stock one.


----------



## Knoxx29

MrTOOSHORT said:


> I bought two to try out, they are worse than the stock one.


Which One did you buy? a link please.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Knoxx29 said:


> Which One did you buy? a link please.



Poland guy from ebay. Heard good things, but wasted $100 on them.


----------



## Sugita2Junko

Hardware

* Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 F7 
* Thermalright Le Macho RT cooler
* G.Skill TridentZ 3600 CL15 

---

8086K Initial test run, manual VCC 1.3v, VCCIO 1.1v, VCCSA 1.15v, AC/DC load line Power Saving, all cores running at 5Ghz, 0 AVX

* 89C - Prime95 small FFT
* 78C - Prime95 small FFT non-AVX 
* 71C - Cinebench R15

Not sure if these are bad temps. Did I do a bad job delidding? 

See people post all sorts of temps without detailing type of cooler, voltage, mobo setting, all cores or single core 5ghz, AVX or not, benching tool, and etc. I'll play with it more later, but quick 10m test did appear to be stable at 1.25v 5Ghz.


----------



## Knoxx29

MrTOOSHORT said:


> Poland guy from ebay. Heard good things, but wasted $100 on them.


i used this one on my 8700K, worked great

https://rockitcool.myshopify.com/products/copper-ihs-for-lga-1150-1151?variant=2955766300685


----------



## Knoxx29

Sugita2Junko said:


> Hardware
> 
> * Gigabyte Aorus Gaming 7 F7
> * Thermalright Le Macho RT cooler
> * G.Skill TridentZ 3600 CL15
> 
> ---
> 
> 8086K Initial test run, manual VCC 1.3v, VCCIO 1.1v, VCCSA 1.15v, AC/DC load line Power Saving, all cores running at 5Ghz, 0 AVX
> 
> * 89C - Prime95 small FFT
> * 78C - Prime95 small FFT non-AVX
> * 71C - Cinebench R15
> 
> Not sure if these are bad temps. Did I do a bad job delidding?
> 
> See people post all sorts of temps without detailing type of cooler, voltage, mobo setting, all cores or single core 5ghz, AVX or not, benching tool, and etc. I'll play with it more later, but quick 10m test did appear to be stable at 1.25v 5Ghz.


8086K - Not Delidded
Rog Maximus X Hero
Custom Loop
G Skill RipjawsV F4-3000 C15 

I run Prime95 or RealBench, CPU 5.0GHz 1.24V (1.296V full load ) all cores just a noob would run 1 core, without AVX ( I have never used it )


----------



## SgtRotty

Hello! Just upgraded from z97 platform. Question about cpu volts, am I NOT able to use manual volts with c-states anymore? Im wanting to have my cpu voltage lower at idle. Or do i have to use adaptive volts?
Also, Is there no control over cache volts?
It looks like it tied together with cpu volts.
Is there no more input voltage settings VRM?

8086k
Z370 asus prime-a (with latest bios 1002)


----------



## BangBangPlay

Knoxx29 said:


> I have thought you had one and it was delidded, my mistake, the reason why i had lower temps is because as i mentioned in a previous post i don't use the original IHS after delidded.


You probably live in a cold climate or have super low ambient temps. It is still hot here in New England and ambient temps are around 21-23C. If your ambient temps are 10 degrees lower then you will see max temps 10 degrees lower than everyone else. And like I posted before, chasing low temps are overrated unless they buy you headroom for overclocking. 

Copper IHS is overkill unless you want to come to the forums and brag, lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

the stock IHS is plated copper - anyone who has ever lapped one would know this. And using LM on bare copper presents a separate issue. I know of no studies showing that the copper-gallium amalgam has no effect on the thermal bond line (heat flux) with the IHS, either from the top side or under the hood.


----------



## dajusta

Hey guys, new to the forum, got my first i7 8086k ... brand new at $450 CAD!!! (That's around $348 USD)

Overclocked to 5.2ghz at 1.35v ... temps are pretty high at around 88-90* when benchmarking, but only 72 when playing games. Should I delid this?

I can't seem to get 5.3ghz, dont wanna add more volts. 

What do you guys think? And if I'm in the wrong forum, srry.


----------



## ArneR

Sure, I would. Also you might see that delidding it makes it so you can lower vcore and still be stable. 

My 8700k needed in excess of 1,375v for 5.1 before delidding, and after I could run it at 1,340v completely stable. Temps before and after was 91c and 69c. That's a 22c drop!


----------



## Knoxx29

ArneR said:


> Sure, I would. Also you might see that delidding it makes it so you can lower vcore and still be stable.
> 
> My 8700k needed in excess of 1,375v for 5.1 before delidding, and after I could run it at 1,340v completely stable. Temps before and after was 91c and 69c. That's a 22c drop!


He is talking about high temps but we don even know what cooler he is using.


----------



## Jpmboy

what ever cooler it is, the temps will be lower after delid. In most/many cases that will either buy a lower vcore at the same frequency or a higher frequency. The effect of temperature in the ambient range for the 8086K (CL in general) is more than what I've gained in previous gen chips.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I've got a problem... While stresstesting at 5.3 ghz 5 out of 6 cores stay at about 53-60'C, while one is hitting 79'C.. This has been relidded and working fine for months.. Tried re-seating the CPU without success.. Is the sensor faulty, or the relid? Was bought pre-binned, but I've deldided a few X299 CPUs.
'


----------



## Mack48791

Hey guys Maybe you can help me with some problems and don't mind me asking in your thread. I had just made a new thread I7-8700k ASROCK z370 FATAL1TY ITX Overclock Questions. If this isn't allowed just let me know and I'll remove this. You guys seem to know what you're doing so thought I'd ask. Thanks.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Just leaving this here after upgrading my cooling to Custom loop

8700k @5GHZ 1.29v cache at 4.5ghz
32GB @30000mhz XMP on 1.18v on IMC
Gigabyte gaming 7
GTX 1080 Ti

the loop is EK 360 PE + 360SE and the fans at 600rpm.. around 24c ambient


----------



## iPDrop

nice system dude looks sexy


----------



## Zemach

Low voltage 5.0Ghz Only cinebench R15

maxtest cinebench R15

HT off maxtest cinebench R15


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Zemach said:


> Low voltage 5.0Ghz Only cinebench R15
> maxtest cinebench R15
> HT off maxtest cinebench R15/quote]
> 
> 
> Gimmie that. Buy a 9900K!
> 
> Fixed, was quoting on a phone.


----------



## Jpmboy

dude ^^ your attached pictures are draggig the site down. Just use the drag and drop box in the editor please


----------



## bl4ckdot

Since the 1809 W10 Update (I think it is since the update at least), I'm noticing a very high difference in temp for cores, CPU 1,2,5,6,9,10 would max at 68° while the others six would top 90°C. CPU is delidded.
I already tried reseating the cooler, no change.


----------



## Jpmboy

bl4ckdot said:


> Since the 1809 W10 Update (I think it is since the update at least), I'm noticing a very high difference in temp for cores, CPU 1,2,5,6,9,10 would max at 68° while the others six would top 90°C. CPU is delidded.
> I already tried reseating the cooler, no change.



that's strange... but afaik, 1809 has been pulled until this problem (and a few others) are resolved at MS.


----------



## SpeedyIV

The only problem I read about with 1809 had to do with users who actually store their data files on their OS drive under the Windows default user directories, who had at some point in the past enabled Known Folder Redirection (KFR) which is a "feature" of Windows that redirects Windows user default folders including Desktop, Documents, Pictures, Screenshots, Videos, Camera Roll, etc. to Windows recommended new locations on the D drive or via older versions of One Drive from c:\users\username\XXX to c:\users\username\onedrive\XXX, then did not move or copy files in the old directories to the new directories before running the update. The result was the old folders were deleted (along with their content), and the new folders were preserved. The removal of the old folders was added as a "convenience" because the last time they did this users ended up with folders in the new and old locations which caused confusion. This housekeeping attempt backfired but so far the reports of this are less than .01% of people who updated.

This has been identified and rectified in KB 4464330. Here is a link to the MS blog that explains this. I read about people who ran the update without backing anything up, in some cases, many gigs of data that was stored in C:\Users\Documents (or other similar default user folder) was lost. One guy lost over 200 gigs of data, and the only backup he had was months old. IMHO, this problem would not have occurred if people simply backed up their data before running a major OS update. This is just common sense. Or better yet, don't store your data on your OS drive!

The 1809 update was not pushed to anyone. You either had to "seek it" by clicking on Check for Updates, or manually go get and install the update. It amazes me that people actually store user data on their OS drive at all. I have not done that in years. As OS update or re-install should be totally user-data agnostic. There are some things that do tend to get lost in a clean install (like custom dictionaries in Office), but other than that, what is your data doing on the C drive in the first place?

I ran the update to 1809 on 2 machines with no problem, and have since installed KB 4464330. Everything seems to be running fine.

https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ased-to-windows-insiders/#pTs0djqRCoQcHumW.97


----------



## Jpmboy

SpeedyIV said:


> The only problem I read about with 1809 had to do with users who actually store their data files on their OS drive under the Windows default user directories, who had at some point in the past enabled Known Folder Redirection (KFR) which is a "feature" of Windows that redirects Windows user default folders including Desktop, Documents, Pictures, Screenshots, Videos, Camera Roll, etc. to Windows recommended new locations on the D drive or via older versions of One Drive from c:\users\username\XXX to c:\users\username\onedrive\XXX, then did not move or copy files in the old directories to the new directories before running the update. The result was the old folders were deleted (along with their content), and the new folders were preserved. The removal of the old folders was added as a "convenience" because the last time they did this users ended up with folders in the new and old locations which caused confusion. This housekeeping attempt backfired but so far the reports of this are less than .01% of people who updated.
> 
> This has been identified and rectified in KB 4464330. Here is a link to the MS blog that explains this. I read about people who ran the update without backing anything up, in some cases, many gigs of data that was stored in C:\Users\Documents (or other similar default user folder) was lost. One guy lost over 200 gigs of data, and the only backup he had was months old. IMHO, this problem would not have occurred if people simply backed up their data before running a major OS update. This is just common sense. Or better yet, don't store your data on your OS drive!
> 
> The 1809 update was not pushed to anyone. You either had to "seek it" by clicking on Check for Updates, or manually go get and install the update. It amazes me that people actually store user data on their OS drive at all. I have not done that in years. As OS update or re-install should be totally user-data agnostic. There are some things that do tend to get lost in a clean install (like custom dictionaries in Office), but other than that, what is your data doing on the C drive in the first place?
> 
> I ran the update to 1809 on 2 machines with no problem, and have since installed KB 4464330. Everything seems to be running fine.
> 
> https://blogs.windows.com/windowsex...ased-to-windows-insiders/#pTs0djqRCoQcHumW.97


like hass been posted before, the problem was limited - 2 rigs here have 1809 and updated automatically without data loss. That said - NO update should ever delete any C-drive \user anything. IMO, this was clearly a screwup by MS, not any enduser.


----------



## GeneO

Jpmboy said:


> like hass been posted before, the problem was limited - 2 rigs here have 1809 and updated automatically without data loss. That said - NO update should ever delete any C-drive \user anything. IMO, this was clearly a screwup by MS, not any enduser.





M$ skipped their usual step of vetting the release candidate in the release preview ring of users. Also they had reports from users in the insider program of the documents files getting deleted but apparently ignored them . I expect their management was eager and committed to release it at their October 2nd event. 



1809 has been working fine for me. they have improved the GDI graphics performance significantly - even better than pre-Sceptre performance. Everything else - meh, I don't care.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Jpmboy said:


> that's strange... but afaik, 1809 has been pulled until this problem (and a few others) are resolved at MS.


Same issue with Ubuntu. I contacted Caseking, most probably something is up with the delid.


----------



## SpeedyIV

Jpmboy said:


> like hass been posted before, the problem was limited - 2 rigs here have 1809 and updated automatically without data loss. That said - NO update should ever delete any C-drive \user anything. IMO, this was clearly a screwup by MS, not any enduser.


I agree they should never delete any user directories. Its interesting that 2 of your rigs auto-updated. I read in several places that the only way people got 1809 was if they clicked on Check for Updates (which is what I did), or went and manually downloaded it. If you are in the Fast Ring then maybe that is why.


----------



## Jpmboy

SpeedyIV said:


> I agree they should never delete any user directories. Its interesting that 2 of your rigs auto-updated. I read in several places that the only way people got 1809 was if they clicked on Check for Updates (which is what I did), or went and manually downloaded it.* If you are in the Fast Ring then maybe that is why.*


yeah - blind luck on my party. those two rigs get preview updates before they are distro ready apparently. Gonna have to change that.


----------



## kill_a_wat

I noticed ASUS had a new BIOS out for the ASUS Maximus X Apex so decided to have a little play with my OC. The new BIOS seems to be an improvement


----------



## Knoxx29

bl4ckdot said:


> Since the 1809 W10 Update (I think it is since the update at least), I'm noticing a very high difference in temp for cores, CPU 1,2,5,6,9,10 would max at 68° while the others six would top 90°C. CPU is delidded.
> I already tried reseating the cooler, no change.


I did the Update and everything is running fine.


----------



## Psilo-Cybane

my results: 8700k delidded cooled with custom loop. cpu cooler is swiftech apogee drive II. results: at the moment 5.2 with 4.7 uncore with 0 avx offset @ a vcore of 1.375 in bios. link: https://valid.x86.fr/1uvzmh

I have gotten it up to 5.5 ghz with 3.7 uncore and unsure what i set avx or vcore at in bios. link: https://valid.x86.fr/0wel69


----------



## Morten S.

Hi,

I have for the first time in my life tried out OC’ing. Meaning I’m an OC noob so please bear with my ignorance  *My question: What is considered a “proper” stability test of an 8700K?
*
I have been running the Aida64 stress test (incl. SSD, RAM, GPU etc.) for 2 hours and it went fine. Is that OK for testing stability? What is common? Should I do Prime95 instead? I know this is almost like religion with some people saying you should do 24H stress tests etc. I’m never gonna torture my precious little baby like that  but just want to get a feel for what is considered common and not extreme. Maybe 4 hours?

So far my results are:

8700K running 5.3Ghz on all cores @ 1.350V
Zero AVX offset
Hyperthreading disabled (the game I mostly play don’t utilize hyperthreading why I have disabled it – should I enable HT for proper stability testing?)
Delidded with copper IHS
Max temp during 2 hour stress test is 70C
Mobo: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-E GAMING
Cooler: Noctua NH-D15. I run the standard PWM setting of my mobo, so the two fans go max 1000-1100rpm during testing out of max 1500rpm. I see no need adjusting this because of the extra noise and during gaming max temp is 60C.

Once I get a feel for a common stress test I will of course run a new test and upload documentation if my CPU pass the test - and anyone is interested at all.

All opinions are appreciated!


----------



## scracy

Morten S. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have for the first time in my life tried out OC’ing. Meaning I’m an OC noob so please bear with my ignorance  *My question: What is considered a “proper” stability test of an 8700K?
> *
> I have been running the Aida64 stress test (incl. SSD, RAM, GPU etc.) for 2 hours and it went fine. Is that OK for testing stability? What is common? Should I do Prime95 instead? I know this is almost like religion with some people saying you should do 24H stress tests etc. I’m never gonna torture my precious little baby like that  but just want to get a feel for what is considered common and not extreme. Maybe 4 hours?
> 
> So far my results are:
> 
> 8700K running 5.3Ghz on all cores @ 1.350V
> Zero AVX offset
> Hyperthreading disabled (the game I mostly play don’t utilize hyperthreading why I have disabled it – should I enable HT for proper stability testing?)
> Delidded with copper IHS
> Max temp during 2 hour stress test is 70C
> Mobo: Asus ROG STRIX Z370-E GAMING
> Cooler: Noctua NH-D15. I run the standard PWM setting of my mobo, so the two fans go max 1000-1100rpm during testing out of max 1500rpm. I see no need adjusting this because of the extra noise and during gaming max temp is 60C.
> 
> Once I get a feel for a common stress test I will of course run a new test and upload documentation if my CPU pass the test - and anyone is interested at all.
> 
> All opinions are appreciated!


Try running Asus Realbench and OCCT large data sets for a couple of hours each, AIDA64 stress test to be honest is not really all that stresssfull


----------



## Morten S.

scracy said:


> Try running Asus Realbench and OCCT large data sets for a couple of hours each, AIDA64 stress test to be honest is not really all that stresssfull


OK, cool will try that


----------



## Babel

Does this look alright for a 8700k delidded with a Kraken x62?
Overclocked to 5hgz. AVX offset is set to 0 in bios.

Maximus XI Hero


Prime95 for 35 minutes and Cinebench run:


----------



## Jpmboy

looks fine.


----------



## mouacyk

Congrats, and the 5GHz voltage is quite low too at ~1.25v.


----------



## kill_a_wat

Babel said:


> Does this look alright for a 8700k delidded with a Kraken x62?
> Overclocked to 5hgz. AVX offset is set to 0 in bios.
> 
> Maximus XI Hero
> 
> 
> Prime95 for 35 minutes and Cinebench run:


Looks like a nice low volt chip  Which version of Prime95 are you running?


----------



## mattxx88

Hi guys

someone here uses Intel Burn Test? i wanna compare Gflops, cause i think mine is a bit low

PS i remember this forum got a sort of pictures gallery for every 3d, there isn't anymore?


----------



## amd955be5670

Hi guys, I recently ordered an 8700k, thanks to black friday.

Edit: Tried 1.35V with 4.8ghz as a quick and dirty test. Passed. Will further fine tune it.


----------



## mouacyk

1.35v is near average starting point for 5GHz, provided you can cool it.


----------



## mattxx88

Do you think is unsafe to run daily 5.4ghz @1.46v? temp always below 80° under IBT, 65/70° max on game (BF5 multy, one of the most CPU dependant game)
maybe a sweetspot of 5.2ghz @1.34v and temp under 65° is more recommended?


----------



## mouacyk

Check your min and avg fps to see if the 0.2GHz gives you enough of a boost to meet your fps goals. BF5 is so graphically demanding, that normally you'd be GPU-bottle-necked earlier than 5GHz. BTW, 1.46v is on the high end of 24/7 voltages, unless you run a chiller. Silicon Lottery bins to only 1.437v for 5.3GHz (https://siliconlottery.com/pages/statistics).


----------



## jeandoumpier

Hello guys.
I own 8700k paired with Asus Prime z370, and my cpu cooler is Noctua D-14. 
I had overclocked 8700k to 4.8 with 1.23 voltage (i've tried less voltage but in lower voltage is crashed), so 1.23 was the hot spot of stability.
The problem is that at some games like Far Cry 5, my temperatures (measured with coretemp & hwmonitor) were 85-88 (max, and not all the cores).
I tried to decrease clocks to 4.7 with 1.17 voltage and it seems better now around 79-80C max temps. Are these temps generally normal for this CPU ? Don't forget that i am with air cooler (d-14). 
And one finally question, i have LLC on this mobo at 6. Is it a good number? Maybe a number like 4 or 5 (or less?) could decrease my temperatures? What is the truth about LLC on Asus mobo?
These are my questions. I would appreciate any answer at least to one of these.Thanks.


----------



## Falkentyne

jeandoumpier said:


> Hello guys.
> I own 8700k paired with Asus Prime z370, and my cpu cooler is Noctua D-14.
> I had overclocked 8700k to 4.8 with 1.23 voltage (i've tried less voltage but in lower voltage is crashed), so 1.23 was the hot spot of stability.
> The problem is that at some games like Far Cry 5, my temperatures (measured with coretemp & hwmonitor) were 85-88 (max, and not all the cores).
> I tried to decrease clocks to 4.7 with 1.17 voltage and it seems better now around 79-80C max temps. Are these temps generally normal for this CPU ? Don't forget that i am with air cooler (d-14).
> And one finally question, i have LLC on this mobo at 6. Is it a good number? Maybe a number like 4 or 5 (or less?) could decrease my temperatures? What is the truth about LLC on Asus mobo?
> These are my questions. I would appreciate any answer at least to one of these.Thanks.


Hard to read temps with games as their thread usage is so erratic.
Need a more reliable test.

Download prime95, install it, run and then exit the client without doing anything, then edit the file local.txt
add the two lines:

CPUSupportsAVX=0
CPUSupportsFMA3=0

This will disable AvX and create a load about 6% higher than Cinebench R15.

Run prime for about 5 minutes with small FFT stress test then report your max temps on all of the cores (best use HWinfo64 for this).


----------



## amd955be5670

A good weekend. Finally got bold with my 8700k and played with it. I decided to go the Offset Mode route, got some strange results. I have an Asrock Fatality Z370 K6 Board.

Also bonus, I was able to boot with offset -10mv and 5.2ghz, but instantly failed Cinebench (was at 1.312v when it failed).

Frequency ATM is 5.1ghz. Uncore is 4.4Ghz (can't clock beyond this, idk why). LLC is lvl2 

At the very beginning I set Manual of 1.3V in bios, and put in 5ghz. Got it running fine. Reading was 1.28~1.296V. This is when I thought of trying offset mode.

I started with -10mv. The voltages were actually MORE. For example, when I just booted into windows, CPU-Z was sitting at 1.344V (I think startup routines or stuff). Then I kept lowering it until Cinebench failed, as a reference point. Ultimately I went with -60mv. This is where things get weird.

During Cinebench, the vcore was actually much lower. -60mv put the cinebench at 1.232V. However if I load up, say AC:Odyssey, or Timespy, the voltages are in the 1.28~1.312V, with random spikes to 1.328(rare) & 1.344(very rare). I am yet to run any hardcore AVX stress tests, and was so far going the quick and dirty route. I'd like some advice on how to proceed forward.

Like should I just go the manual volts route and try from 1.232V onwards? Since cinebench passes multiple runs, I imagine 1.26ish might give me stability in everything apart from AVX loads.

And then wam. Its a 3000 C16 (Hynix A-Die Kit). I was thinking of trying my luck with C15 3200mhz at 1.4V. This is after I decide my CPU OC.


----------



## awulala

Hi. Is it normal for a properly delidded 8700k at 5ghz, 4.7ghz uncore, AVX-0 (adaptive 1.29v~1.328v LLC-6) to peak at 81C core temperature with Rog Realbench after one hour of stress testing? My case is Meshify C TG and cooler is Corsair h115i pro with LL140's. I've re-applied, re-seated the cooler and liquid metal a few times now with same results.

P.s. my room temperature is around 29-31C and I use Conductonaut and Kryonaut.


----------



## GeneO

awulala said:


> Hi. Is it normal for a properly delidded 8700k at 5ghz, 4.7ghz uncore, AVX-0 (adaptive 1.29v~1.328v LLC-6) to peak at 81C core temperature with Rog Realbench after one hour of stress testing? My case is Meshify C TG and cooler is Corsair h115i pro with LL140's. I've re-applied, re-seated the cooler and liquid metal a few times now with same results.
> 
> P.s. my room temperature is around 29-31C and I use Conductonaut and Kryonaut.



That seems a bit high, but not unreasonable.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

awulala said:


> Hi. Is it normal for a properly delidded 8700k at 5ghz, 4.7ghz uncore, AVX-0 (adaptive 1.29v~1.328v LLC-6) to peak at 81C core temperature with Rog Realbench after one hour of stress testing? My case is Meshify C TG and cooler is Corsair h115i pro with LL140's. I've re-applied, re-seated the cooler and liquid metal a few times now with same results.
> 
> P.s. my room temperature is around 29-31C and I use Conductonaut and Kryonaut.


I'm running 5Ghz at 1.35v with a +0.001 offset on adaptive (average overclocker), uncore at 4.5Ghz, LLC5 which gives me 1.38v under AVX load, temps max out at 69c under a Kraken x61, mine is delidded as well.
Now the temps were tested just before posting and the ambient room temp is about 25-27c, Summer down under


----------



## Spunky

amd955be5670 said:


> A good weekend. Finally got bold with my 8700k and played with it. I decided to go the Offset Mode route, got some strange results. I have an Asrock Fatality Z370 K6 Board.
> 
> Also bonus, I was able to boot with offset -10mv and 5.2ghz, but instantly failed Cinebench (was at 1.312v when it failed).
> 
> Frequency ATM is 5.1ghz. Uncore is 4.4Ghz (can't clock beyond this, idk why). LLC is lvl2
> 
> At the very beginning I set Manual of 1.3V in bios, and put in 5ghz. Got it running fine. Reading was 1.28~1.296V. This is when I thought of trying offset mode.
> 
> I started with -10mv. The voltages were actually MORE. For example, when I just booted into windows, CPU-Z was sitting at 1.344V (I think startup routines or stuff). Then I kept lowering it until Cinebench failed, as a reference point. Ultimately I went with -60mv. This is where things get weird.
> 
> During Cinebench, the vcore was actually much lower. -60mv put the cinebench at 1.232V. However if I load up, say AC:Odyssey, or Timespy, the voltages are in the 1.28~1.312V, with random spikes to 1.328(rare) & 1.344(very rare). I am yet to run any hardcore AVX stress tests, and was so far going the quick and dirty route. I'd like some advice on how to proceed forward.
> 
> Like should I just go the manual volts route and try from 1.232V onwards? Since cinebench passes multiple runs, I imagine 1.26ish might give me stability in everything apart from AVX loads.
> 
> And then wam. Its a 3000 C16 (Hynix A-Die Kit). I was thinking of trying my luck with C15 3200mhz at 1.4V. This is after I decide my CPU OC.


Use LLC1 if you want to overclock. LLC 2 will lower the voltage when the CPU is under load while keeping higher voltage in idle or gaming for instance.

Offset in Asrock MBs is weird. First set LLC to 1 and then try with -10 and see where your chip goes. Also, use Realbench for stress testing as it uses various workloads which would require different voltages.


----------



## amd955be5670

Spunky said:


> Use LLC1 if you want to overclock. LLC 2 will lower the voltage when the CPU is under load while keeping higher voltage in idle or gaming for instance.
> 
> Offset in Asrock MBs is weird. First set LLC to 1 and then try with -10 and see where your chip goes. Also, use Realbench for stress testing as it uses various workloads which would require different voltages.


Since the LLC goes from 1 to 6, I was of the opinion 2 would give me a sweet spot. But yes I can try 1.

Any idea why we have different voltages for different applications?

I played Crysis 3 (the second mission), crashfree, (voltages ranging from 1.232 to 1.28) but crashed while playing ubersoldier 2 (an old game). Turns out the voltages were actually 1.18V and it was pushing 5.0Ghz on all cores! Really boggles my mind.


----------



## Falkentyne

amd955be5670 said:


> A good weekend. Finally got bold with my 8700k and played with it. I decided to go the Offset Mode route, got some strange results. I have an Asrock Fatality Z370 K6 Board.
> 
> Also bonus, I was able to boot with offset -10mv and 5.2ghz, but instantly failed Cinebench (was at 1.312v when it failed).
> 
> Frequency ATM is 5.1ghz. Uncore is 4.4Ghz (can't clock beyond this, idk why). LLC is lvl2
> 
> At the very beginning I set Manual of 1.3V in bios, and put in 5ghz. Got it running fine. Reading was 1.28~1.296V. This is when I thought of trying offset mode.
> 
> I started with -10mv. The voltages were actually MORE. For example, when I just booted into windows, CPU-Z was sitting at 1.344V (I think startup routines or stuff). Then I kept lowering it until Cinebench failed, as a reference point. Ultimately I went with -60mv. This is where things get weird.
> 
> During Cinebench, the vcore was actually much lower. -60mv put the cinebench at 1.232V. However if I load up, say AC:Odyssey, or Timespy, the voltages are in the 1.28~1.312V, with random spikes to 1.328(rare) & 1.344(very rare). I am yet to run any hardcore AVX stress tests, and was so far going the quick and dirty route. I'd like some advice on how to proceed forward.
> 
> Like should I just go the manual volts route and try from 1.232V onwards? Since cinebench passes multiple runs, I imagine 1.26ish might give me stability in everything apart from AVX loads.
> 
> And then wam. Its a 3000 C16 (Hynix A-Die Kit). I was thinking of trying my luck with C15 3200mhz at 1.4V. This is after I decide my CPU OC.


First, you should avoid using adaptive (sometimes called "Normal" voltages) and offsets until you get experienced with your bios and how the cpu's and voltages work and you find out what load voltages you need to keep stable.

Second, on Asrock boards, "higher" numbers for LLC (loadline calibration)-or rather.."1" (no vdroop, mOhms loadline, maximum LLC level) being the highest number and 5 or 6(? haven't seen an Asrock Bios) being the lowest = highest vdroop, 1.60 mOhms - 2.10 mOhms loadline, and "standard or Normal" = 'follow intel reference values (usually 1.60-2.10 mOhms) mean a higher degree of loadline calibration. Asrock does it the opposite of Asus apparently, which just confuses people. (Asrock LLC1=Asus LLC8=Gigabyte Ultra Extreme). Loadline calibration reduces voltage droop (vdroop) by changing the resistance in mOhms on the loadline slope. Resistance causes the voltage to drop by a certain amount. I believe the reference resistance value is 1.60 mOhms for 8 cores and 2.10 mOhms for 6 and 4 cores coffee lake.
What this means is simple if you know ohm's law:

Since voltage (mv) = resistance * current (amps), 
if Amps=100 amps and resistance is 1.60 mOhms, then 1.60 * 100= 160mv.

That means at 100 amps of load current, your voltage will drop by 160mv (1.60v) from your idle voltage (assuming idle is 0 amps. Now idle is not 0 amps, but you get the point).

Higher LLC (like going from LLC5 to 4, 3, 2, 1, etc) will reduce the resistance on the loadlines. This will reduce the vdroop. At 0 mOhms of resistance, you now have a flat loadline, meaning idle and load voltages will be exactly the same. (THIS ASSUMES YOU ARE USING MANUAL VOLTAGES, not adaptive!). The highest value of LLC on the Asrock board will have 0 mOhms Loadline (i assume that's LLC1 on yours unless there is a LLC0. For Asus maximus XI that's LLC8 and Gigabyte that's Ultra Extreme.)

It's NOT good to have a flat loadline (0 mOhms) at high voltages (especially over 1.20v) because of something called "Transient spikes". Transients are going to be much larger with a 0 mOhm loadline than with default loadline. That's why some vdroop is a good thing--vdroop helps cushion and protect against transient spikes.

*Edit* need to add something here clearly.
Do NOT pay attention to the vcore sensors being 50mv-100mv *HIGHER* at load than idle when using the highest LLC possible. This is a false reading. Read this link:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/27686004-post2664.html

voltage being HIGHER at full load (on manual override voltages) than idle, (disregarding transient spikes which can only be picked up by an Oscilloscope; multimeters aren't fast enough to pick up something that instantaneous) is NOT possible. You cannot have a negative loadline because you can't have NEGATIVE resistance. The lowest you can go is 0 mOhms. Sensors are inaccurate and can change or have readings rise based on other resistances, explained by elmor.

So if you set the highest LLC with manual voltage and get 1.30v idle and 1.40v heavy load, it's not giving 1.40v at all, but 1.30v (without vdroop). However this is dangerous to do as transient spikes could potentially shoot up 200mv to 1.50v when load goes from full load to idle. (you would need an oscilloscope to find just how much overshoot you have).

Now as far as your question: You had lower voltage in cinebench than in your games, because Cinebench puts a full heavy load on the CPU (lots of amps). This means the voltage will drop because you are using some Loadline calibration (not the highest level that will be zero vdroop). So a heavy load like Cinebench will drop the voltage more than a light load like AC:O or Timespy.

Your CPU will have a point where if the voltage gets too low, it will crash. Also affected by higher temps. So you need to have a balance of some vdroop and an idle setting (close to your bios setting) so at full load, you stay above your stable point you need. this takes experimentation. This is also why manual voltages are important.

Now, for adaptive voltages, your CPU is pretested to be stable when using pure adaptive voltages with Loadline calibration set to default (standard or normal or set to disabled), meaning 'default' levels of vdroop. It is supposed to be stable all the way up to the highest official 6 core turbo multiplier for intel turbo boost, without changing or using any offsets, just adaptive (normal) voltages and up to 100C. The CPU gets the voltage it needs from something called 'VID' and this is pre-programmed by presets, from 800 mhz to whatever the highest 6 core turbo boost rating is.

Once you exceed the intel 6 core turbo boost multiplier, you are now overclocking and can no longer rely on adaptive voltages to be stable without changing offsets or using a degree of loadline calibration, because the CPU pre-programmed "VID" will stop increasing at this point. So you may need to either increase the offset, or increase the level of loadline to compensate, for the CPU needing more voltage to be stable, than the VID is now showing.

Hope this makes some sense.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ deserves a +rep or 2.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Falkentyne so you're basically saying that I could change nothing else but simply sync all cores at the stock highest turbo multiplier and still theoretically be stable? Also would mean disabling the multicore efficiency option in Asus bios I presume.


----------



## Falkentyne

guitarmageddon88 said:


> Falkentyne so you're basically saying that I could change nothing else but simply sync all cores at the stock highest turbo multiplier and still theoretically be stable? Also would mean disabling the multicore efficiency option in Asus bios I presume.


Yes that's exactly what I'm saying.
At least when I tested it on my 9900K, setting adaptive voltage, no offsets, loadline calibration to normal (standard), at 4.7 ghz, I was fully stable. (THIS IS ASSUMING IA AC DC LOADLINE is set to the DEFAULTS, not to 1 or 0.01, for 0.01 mOhms)
Intel wouldn't make an official 8 core (or 6 core) turbo boost if the chips were not stable at automatic adaptive voltages.


----------



## mouacyk

I agree, just like all 8086K are guaranteed to do 5GHz on all cores on stock voltage, because that's its turbo boost for one active core. The limitation to one active core is purely to fit within the TDP envelope.

For context, not all 8700K can do 5GHz on stock voltage, and some on any voltage.


----------



## Falkentyne

mouacyk said:


> I agree, just like all 8086K are guaranteed to do 5GHz on all cores on stock voltage, because that's its turbo boost for one active core. The limitation to one active core is purely to fit within the TDP envelope.
> 
> For context, not all 8700K can do 5GHz on stock voltage, and some on any voltage.


Whoa a minute there 

8086K's are NOT guaranteed to do 5 ghz on stock voltage. They are guaranteed to do 5 ghz, yes, but some will still require a voltage increase. 
The VID for all cores will stop scaling at the highest all core turbo multiplier. The VID for 1 core and 2 core loads will still continue to scale, but this VID rating doesn't mean that all the cores will be stable at that particular voltage the VID is requesting. The stock voltage for all cores will stop scaling before 5 ghz.

I got this information from silicon lottery directly, although this was about the 9900K. But 8th gen and 9th gen are covered in the same Intel datasheet so we can assume they will function with the same formula. (there are even different loadline resistance mOhm slopes for 8 cores compared to 4 and 6 cores).

A 9900K is just an 8086K with 2 more cores.


----------



## mouacyk

I haven't played with MCE, but based on your mention of VID scaling, MCE must be scaling the voltage in order to force all-core turbo boost? In that case, it would make sense that all-core boosted voltage would be slightly higher (at minimum, some boards can be atrocious) than single-core boost voltage.


----------



## Falkentyne

mouacyk said:


> I haven't played with MCE, but based on your mention of VID scaling, MCE must be scaling the voltage in order to force all-core turbo boost? In that case, it would make sense that all-core boosted voltage would be slightly higher (at minimum, some boards can be atrocious) than single-core boost voltage.


I have MCE disabled. I don't even know what it's for.


----------



## mouacyk

Falkentyne said:


> I have MCE disabled. I don't even know what it's for.


Some motherboards implement it as a way to apply the turbo boost to all cores, hence Multi-Core Enhancement. You can guess how this skewed a lot of reviews, when some boards have it enabled by default. Pretty sure some boards, if not all, apply an overvolt when running MCE for safety. Point is, MCE is exploiting the fact that if one core can boost to the max turbo specified, all cores can be.


----------



## Falkentyne

mouacyk said:


> Some motherboards implement it as a way to apply the turbo boost to all cores, hence Multi-Core Enhancement. You can guess how this skewed a lot of reviews, when some boards have it enabled by default. Pretty sure some boards, if not all, apply an overvolt when running MCE for safety. Point is, MCE is exploiting the fact that if one core can boost to the max turbo specified, all cores can be.


Oddly enough I had this problem even though I had MCE Disabled.
My laptop was setting all cores to the 1 core intel turbo boost value, regardless of what multiplier I entered in the (main) cpu multiplier setting.

Fixed that by entering "0" for all of the turbo boost multiplier core ratios, which set it to "Auto".
Annoying as hell until I figured out what was going on.

I was having to go to each turbo multiplier and set them all to the same value every time I changed something, like, 51, 51, 51, 51, 51, 51, 51...


----------



## Jpmboy

Falkentyne said:


> I have MCE disabled. I don't even know what it's for.


MCE, whether the stock INtel version or the ASUS (any vendor) version is only active at bone stock settings (all frequency and voltage controls need to be on Auto). As soon as you do anything except load XMP, core enhancement of any kind is disabled. And even with some XMPs this is not active (eg - those that set a min cache or, of course, change BCLK).


----------



## Falkentyne

Jpmboy said:


> MCE, whether the stock INtel version or the ASUS (any vendor) version is only active at bone stock settings (all frequency and voltage controls need to be on Auto). As soon as you do anything except load XMP, core enhancement of any kind is disabled. And even with some XMPs this is not active (eg - those that set a min cache or, of course, change BCLK).


Where's my rep button......


----------



## mouacyk

Like he needs the rep lol


----------



## tprbrister

Hey everyone,

Here are my results

8700k delid with copper IHS and liquid metal under a EK Velocity waterblock.
Asus Maximus X Hero
32gb G.skill 3200mhz
2x Asus Strix 1080 ti OC

5.3 daily 1.39v
5.4 testing 1.45V
5.5 testing 1.552v (only able to get 2 back to back on Cinebench and gaming but not stable in any other testing)

edit---- I should add that the system was getting direct cold air -10c from outside to keep the temps down.




these pics is from the CAMS software that I was using with the Kraken 62 before I did a custom loop.


----------



## Jpmboy

is that vcore reading right?


----------



## tprbrister

Jpmboy said:


> is that vcore reading right?


in the bios it would show the same, so I can only assume yes.

I would get a overvoltage if it pushed past 1.552V on boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Falkentyne

tprbrister said:


> in the bios it would show the same, so I can only assume yes.
> 
> I would get a overvoltage if it pushed past 1.552V on boot.


Just be careful with that voltage.
even at full idle, Kaby lake (8700K is the same process as Kaby) can potentially lose 5mv on the overclock stability if left for 36 hours *IDLE* at that voltage. That is based on standard ambient temperature. Obviously on near-zero temps this will be much better, but you still want to be careful.


----------



## tprbrister

Falkentyne said:


> Just be careful with that voltage.
> even at full idle, Kaby lake (8700K is the same process as Kaby) can potentially lose 5mv on the overclock stability if left for 36 hours *IDLE* at that voltage. That is based on standard ambient temperature. Obviously on near-zero temps this will be much better, but you still want to be careful.


It was only done for testing, it has not seen above 1.39 since and was only held for 2hrs as I could not get it stable in other testing so it wasn't worth pushing and pushing.


----------



## Astral85

Just curious as to how low voltage people can get at 5Ghz with their 8700K? I seem to be unstable with anything less than 1.280v yet I have seen some 8700K do 5Ghz under 1.200v...


----------



## Cryptedvick

Astral85 said:


> Just curious as to how low voltage people can get at 5Ghz with their 8700K? I seem to be unstable with anything less than 1.280v yet I have seen some 8700K do 5Ghz under 1.200v...


You should be happy. 1.28v for 5Ghz is really low actually. 1.2v is golden chip territory. I need 1.28v for 4.8 and 1.39v for 5Ghz so be happy about it.

Also I'm curious about something if you guys could help me out. 
Did some stress testing and I'm getting some high temps (I believe). 
At 1.28v 4.8Ghz I'm getting peak of 75c on the highest core. 
At 1.39v 5GGhz I'm getting peak of 87c on the highest core. 

This is at 23c ambient, open case with a D15. 
Reapplied MX4 paste, same exact temps. 

Do these temps seem reasonable for a delided CPU? Seem a bit high in my opinion.


----------



## Scotty99

Astral85 said:


> Just curious as to how low voltage people can get at 5Ghz with their 8700K? I seem to be unstable with anything less than 1.280v yet I have seen some 8700K do 5Ghz under 1.200v...


lol what? No one and i mean no one has a 5ghz 8700k that is stable at under 1.2v, i would actually go as far to say no one has an ACTUALLY stable 5ghz 8700k under 1.3v. The average i would say is 1.35v-1.365v mine needs 1.395v and the lowest ive seen is around 1.32v. The problem with claiming stability on an internet forum is there is no one to confirm it, as well as no standards for what stability means. 

The bottom line for 8700k's is be happy if you have a 5ghz capable chip, not all of them do that.

Also to the above poster ya if thats avx stress test those temps are normal. With 1.395v and a kraken x62 ill get close to 90c in something like aida64 extreme.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Scotty99 said:


> lol what? No one and i mean no one has a 5ghz 8700k that is stable at under 1.2v, i would actually go as far to say no one has an ACTUALLY stable 5ghz 8700k under 1.3v. The average i would say is 1.35v-1.365v mine needs 1.395v and the lowest ive seen is around 1.32v. The problem with claiming stability on an internet forum is there is no one to confirm it, as well as no standards for what stability means.
> 
> The bottom line for 8700k's is be happy if you have a 5ghz capable chip, not all of them do that.
> 
> Also to the above poster ya if thats avx stress test those temps are normal. With 1.395v and a kraken x62 ill get close to 90c in something like aida64 extreme.


Ok then its reasonable. I was also trying to see the temps with AIDA 64 extreme and got 87c on the hottest core at 1.39v. The CPU drew 222w according to HWinfo. This is using the FPU stress test.

Edit: I must point out, regarding your statement, there are quite a few CPUs that are stable 5Ghz under 1.3v. Best I have seen, altho being an 8086k (which is basically the same chip rebranded) was 1.15v stable for 5Ghz. You will some some of the early 8700k hit 5Ghz stable with at or under 1.3v. Later batches were not that great and late batches were picked for the 8086k, the ones that could clock to 5Ghz easy. 
Average is 1.35 to 1.4v for 5Ghz.


----------



## Nineball_Seraph

5GHz @ 1.28 is really good. I've been 100% stable with that setup with a negative 3 AVX. i haven't spent enough time trying to get more out of the chip. Once im done moving i'll look into getting more out of it, but honestly i dont see a point. Nothing i play pushes this chip enough to justify the extra heat and extra stress of trying to keep it stable at higher clocks with minimal increases in voltage.


----------



## Scotty99

Cryptedvick said:


> Ok then its reasonable. I was also trying to see the temps with AIDA 64 extreme and got 87c on the hottest core at 1.39v. The CPU drew 222w according to HWinfo. This is using the FPU stress test.
> 
> Edit: I must point out, regarding your statement, there are quite a few CPUs that are stable 5Ghz under 1.3v. Best I have seen, altho being an 8086k (which is basically the same chip rebranded) was 1.15v stable for 5Ghz. You will some some of the early 8700k hit 5Ghz stable with at or under 1.3v. Later batches were not that great and late batches were picked for the 8086k, the ones that could clock to 5Ghz easy.
> Average is 1.35 to 1.4v for 5Ghz.


Again, a definition of stable needs to occur before we start going down the road....which id rather not do.


----------



## amd955be5670

Scotty99 said:


> Again, a definition of stable needs to occur before we start going down the road....which id rather not do.


Did I ever tell you the definition of Stability?



I wonder if there is a similar dialogue to Vaas about this topic.


----------



## amd955be5670

Falkentyne said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> First, you should avoid using adaptive (sometimes called "Normal" voltages) and offsets until you get experienced with your bios and how the cpu's and voltages work and you find out what load voltages you need to keep stable.
> 
> Second, on Asrock boards, "higher" numbers for LLC (loadline calibration)-or rather.."1" (no vdroop, mOhms loadline, maximum LLC level) being the highest number and 5 or 6(? haven't seen an Asrock Bios) being the lowest = highest vdroop, 1.60 mOhms - 2.10 mOhms loadline, and "standard or Normal" = 'follow intel reference values (usually 1.60-2.10 mOhms) mean a higher degree of loadline calibration. Asrock does it the opposite of Asus apparently, which just confuses people. (Asrock LLC1=Asus LLC8=Gigabyte Ultra Extreme). Loadline calibration reduces voltage droop (vdroop) by changing the resistance in mOhms on the loadline slope. Resistance causes the voltage to drop by a certain amount. I believe the reference resistance value is 1.60 mOhms for 8 cores and 2.10 mOhms for 6 and 4 cores coffee lake.
> What this means is simple if you know ohm's law:
> 
> Since voltage (mv) = resistance * current (amps),
> if Amps=100 amps and resistance is 1.60 mOhms, then 1.60 * 100= 160mv.
> 
> That means at 100 amps of load current, your voltage will drop by 160mv (1.60v) from your idle voltage (assuming idle is 0 amps. Now idle is not 0 amps, but you get the point).
> 
> Higher LLC (like going from LLC5 to 4, 3, 2, 1, etc) will reduce the resistance on the loadlines. This will reduce the vdroop. At 0 mOhms of resistance, you now have a flat loadline, meaning idle and load voltages will be exactly the same. (THIS ASSUMES YOU ARE USING MANUAL VOLTAGES, not adaptive!). The highest value of LLC on the Asrock board will have 0 mOhms Loadline (i assume that's LLC1 on yours unless there is a LLC0. For Asus maximus XI that's LLC8 and Gigabyte that's Ultra Extreme.)
> 
> It's NOT good to have a flat loadline (0 mOhms) at high voltages (especially over 1.20v) because of something called "Transient spikes". Transients are going to be much larger with a 0 mOhm loadline than with default loadline. That's why some vdroop is a good thing--vdroop helps cushion and protect against transient spikes.
> 
> *Edit* need to add something here clearly.
> Do NOT pay attention to the vcore sensors being 50mv-100mv *HIGHER* at load than idle when using the highest LLC possible. This is a false reading. Read this link:
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27686004-post2664.html
> 
> voltage being HIGHER at full load (on manual override voltages) than idle, (disregarding transient spikes which can only be picked up by an Oscilloscope; multimeters aren't fast enough to pick up something that instantaneous) is NOT possible. You cannot have a negative loadline because you can't have NEGATIVE resistance. The lowest you can go is 0 mOhms. Sensors are inaccurate and can change or have readings rise based on other resistances, explained by elmor.
> 
> So if you set the highest LLC with manual voltage and get 1.30v idle and 1.40v heavy load, it's not giving 1.40v at all, but 1.30v (without vdroop). However this is dangerous to do as transient spikes could potentially shoot up 200mv to 1.50v when load goes from full load to idle. (you would need an oscilloscope to find just how much overshoot you have).
> 
> Now as far as your question: You had lower voltage in cinebench than in your games, because Cinebench puts a full heavy load on the CPU (lots of amps). This means the voltage will drop because you are using some Loadline calibration (not the highest level that will be zero vdroop). So a heavy load like Cinebench will drop the voltage more than a light load like AC:O or Timespy.
> 
> Your CPU will have a point where if the voltage gets too low, it will crash. Also affected by higher temps. So you need to have a balance of some vdroop and an idle setting (close to your bios setting) so at full load, you stay above your stable point you need. this takes experimentation. This is also why manual voltages are important.
> 
> Now, for adaptive voltages, your CPU is pretested to be stable when using pure adaptive voltages with Loadline calibration set to default (standard or normal or set to disabled), meaning 'default' levels of vdroop. It is supposed to be stable all the way up to the highest official 6 core turbo multiplier for intel turbo boost, without changing or using any offsets, just adaptive (normal) voltages and up to 100C. The CPU gets the voltage it needs from something called 'VID' and this is pre-programmed by presets, from 800 mhz to whatever the highest 6 core turbo boost rating is.
> 
> Once you exceed the intel 6 core turbo boost multiplier, you are now overclocking and can no longer rely on adaptive voltages to be stable without changing offsets or using a degree of loadline calibration, because the CPU pre-programmed "VID" will stop increasing at this point. So you may need to either increase the offset, or increase the level of loadline to compensate, for the CPU needing more voltage to be stable, than the VID is now showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this makes some sense.


Thanks for the extensively detailed writeup. Certainly helps to read when I'm in office and have nothing much to do. Hell I haven't even checked my mail, and hopped on here 

I went to LLC1 (on Asrock), and it fixed the spikes I had to 1.344V. Currently the max it goes to is 1.312V (which is fine, during AC:O). I just wish I could keep adaptive voltages with a hard max or something. Previously I used Manual Voltage in Haswell, and I checked the VCore, despite showing 1.25 always in CPU-Z it actually idled and shot up properly while loading. But I see that in CFL, it stays fixed always if manual mode is used(Unless I'm wrong or have outdated tools to measure).

I ran realbench(2hrs), and some hyper pi(mainly to check my memory oc). I was running 5ghz at 1.232V for most of the time, 1.248 occasionally and the random spike to 1.264. I'm sure I'll hit a red-light with AVX based loads, but this is stable so far. core max is 88c, but all cores stay usually between 74-83c. Got a Noctua NH-U14S. Will fix this when my LM arrives this month.


----------



## Zfast4y0u

im stable at 4,8ghz even in prime95 @1.25v LLC6, i can do 1.28v @5GHZ but no way it will survive prime95 for example ( didnt even bother trying it out with prime ), games it will run fine, cpu intensive ones. what i dont like are temps. waaaaay too hot. delid is must before i decide to run it on those clocks.


----------



## mattxx88

Astral85 said:


> Just curious as to how low voltage people can get at 5Ghz with their 8700K? I seem to be unstable with anything less than 1.280v yet I have seen some 8700K do 5Ghz under 1.200v...


mine 8086k (8700k like) 5ghz needs 1.18v
1.34 5.2ghz
1.39 5.3ghz
1.46 5.4 ghz


----------



## stephenn82

Hello all you 8700k overclockers!
I just snagged on on sale at Micro Center for 299. Not bad eh?
It is a Chinese made 8700k, batch number V808B450
Any good news with one of these? Made from early this year? I hope its not a bum chip.
I could take it back and ask to see all of their 8700k's and see if I can swap it out. I should have asked him from the get go to see all batch numbers. Oh well.


----------



## Mr-Dark

stephenn82 said:


> Hello all you 8700k overclockers!
> I just snagged on on sale at Micro Center for 299. Not bad eh?
> It is a Chinese made 8700k, batch number V808B450
> Any good news with one of these? Made from early this year? I hope its not a bum chip.
> I could take it back and ask to see all of their 8700k's and see if I can swap it out. I should have asked him from the get go to see all batch numbers. Oh well.


Hello

Batch number mean a little to nothing as i try 2 cpu with same batch and they OC differently... but i try around 4 V batch and all of them capable for 5ghz at less than 1.300v.. also all 8700k's after the I7 8086k launch is within average as Intel bin the best for the 8086k line..


----------



## stephenn82

Mr-Dark said:


> Hello
> 
> Batch number mean a little to nothing as i try 2 cpu with same batch and they OC differently... but i try around 4 V batch and all of them capable for 5ghz at less than 1.300v.. also all 8700k's after the I7 8086k launch is within average as Intel bin the best for the 8086k line..


Thanks for the fast reply.
So, it looks like this might be a solid chip to last me a long time. And will be capable of 5ghz with moderate voltages.


----------



## Astral85

RE: 8700K 5Ghz under 1.280v I was given a link to this page where people report their overclocks. Maybe I am interpreting it wrong but it appears some chips are doing 5.2Ghz under 1.280V :/ 

https://www.hardwareluxx.de/communi...gebnis-thread-kein-quatschthread-1178256.html


----------



## stephenn82

Hello again, everyone 

I was under the impression the best way to test for stability was using OCCT under linpack settings and enabling AVX with small memory size. This will also create the most heat.

Is OCCT linpack avx still the way to go for stability test?

I ran it for 30 mins no issues. My current settings are 49x no avx offset and 1.26v on vcore. As soon as I launch Intel XTU to becnh, it dies and watchdog time out or no path errors. 

I think if I go for ant XTU submissions I will need to bump voltage. Other than that system runs like a top. Trying to get that 5ghz tho. It wasn't stable at 1.28v though. I will attempt again after delid.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

stephenn82 said:


> Hello again, everyone
> 
> I was under the impression the best way to test for stability was using OCCT under linpack settings and enabling AVX with small memory size. This will also create the most heat.
> 
> Is OCCT linpack avx still the way to go for stability test?
> 
> I ran it for 30 mins no issues. My current settings are 49x no avx offset and 1.26v on vcore. As soon as I launch Intel XTU to becnh, it dies and watchdog time out or no path errors.
> 
> I think if I go for ant XTU submissions I will need to bump voltage. Other than that system runs like a top. Trying to get that 5ghz tho. It wasn't stable at 1.28v though. I will attempt again after delid.


There are many AVX stability tests to utilize but I feel like it's getting harder to test non AVX loads. if you are someone that has a big differential between AVX and on AVX clocks it can be difficult to judge total system stability. For example I have to go to prime95 and disable AVX to test my 5.1 clock and then go back and test my 4.9 AVX offset. That's something that's key to remember.


----------



## stephenn82

guitarmageddon88 said:


> There are many AVX stability tests to utilize but I feel like it's getting harder to test non AVX loads. if you are someone that has a big differential between AVX and on AVX clocks it can be difficult to judge total system stability. For example I have to go to prime95 and disable AVX to test my 5.1 clock and then go back and test my 4.9 AVX offset. That's something that's key to remember.


Got ya on that. A lot of different ways to check it out.
I have no offset right now, everything is at 4.9. I can pass OCCT (which I thought was a strenuous test on CPU for AVX load) just fine, but at same exact settings, Intel XTU bench crashes. I will try dropping the avx down and see if it works for XTU.

So, having my chip at 4.9 everything will work at that (most games, things i do, etc) and putting the AVX offset will only load up CPU to that limit when working AVX instructions. Interesting. It seems things have came a long way since the 6700k I upgraded from.


----------



## gammagoat

stephenn82 said:


> Got ya on that. A lot of different ways to check it out.
> I have no offset right now, everything is at 4.9. I can pass OCCT (which I thought was a strenuous test on CPU for AVX load) just fine, but at same exact settings, Intel XTU bench crashes. I will try dropping the avx down and see if it works for XTU.
> 
> So, having my chip at 4.9 everything will work at that (most games, things i do, etc) and putting the AVX offset will only load up CPU to that limit when working AVX instructions. Interesting. It seems things have came a long way since the 6700k I upgraded from.


OCCT'S linpack is out of date, try https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...1707498-new-linpack-stress-test-released.html


----------



## stephenn82

gammagoat said:


> OCCT'S linpack is out of date, try https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...1707498-new-linpack-stress-test-released.html


I had that earlier. it ran no problems. At 48 it ran well. Having it sit at 49 at 1.26v it didnt pass, failed out on 10th run. Looks like I need to delid and resume testing this weekend. Thanks for letting me know that OCCT is kinda out of the loop these days.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

gammagoat said:


> stephenn82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya on that. A lot of different ways to check it out.
> I have no offset right now, everything is at 4.9. I can pass OCCT (which I thought was a strenuous test on CPU for AVX load) just fine, but at same exact settings, Intel XTU bench crashes. I will try dropping the avx down and see if it works for XTU.
> 
> So, having my chip at 4.9 everything will work at that (most games, things i do, etc) and putting the AVX offset will only load up CPU to that limit when working AVX instructions. Interesting. It seems things have came a long way since the 6700k I upgraded from.
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT'S linpack is out of date, try https://www.overclock.net/forum/21-...1707498-new-linpack-stress-test-released.html
Click to expand...

So is linpack avx? Or can you have non avx linpack too? I noticed IBT set me to my avx offset so I assume so.


----------



## Xtronec

When you guys run occt what max temps are you setting up? At 5GHz 1.3v I’m failing 5 min in at 85c.

Not delided and running an CM 240 aio. I actually bumped voltage down to 1.275 and was running fine until a core hit 86c about 4 min in.


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> When you guys run occt what max temps are you setting up? At 5GHz 1.3v I’m failing 5 min in at 85c.
> 
> Not delided and running an CM 240 aio. I actually bumped voltage down to 1.275 and was running fine until a core hit 86c about 4 min in.


Sounds about right, in a non avx stress test my 1.4v 8700k hits ~70c and in ax like aida 64 it will get close to 90. Delid was a 15-20c improvement for me, closer to 15 probably.


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> Sounds about right, in a non avx stress test my 1.4v 8700k hits ~70c and in ax like aida 64 it will get close to 90. Delid was a 15-20c improvement for me, closer to 15 probably.


Yea I’m not ready to delid mine yet. I bumped it down to 4.8 @1.25v and it seems happier. Ran occt for an hour was running an average of 76-78 most core max was 83 with 2 at 88. 
Playing games I’m hovering around 50 or so.

Is it safe to run a 8700k that warm?


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> Yea I’m not ready to delid mine yet. I bumped it down to 4.8 @1.25v and it seems happier. Ran occt for an hour was running an average of 76-78 most core max was 83 with 2 at 88.
> Playing games I’m hovering around 50 or so.
> 
> Is it safe to run a 8700k that warm?


1.25v 4.8 is a good oc on these chips, i think mine needed a bit more to be fully stable. And ya those temps are fine, i paid silicon lottery 50 bucks to delid mine which is pretty reasonable cost wise if you dont have the delid tool/liquid metal and rtv sealant on hand already.


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> 1.25v 4.8 is a good oc on these chips, i think mine needed a bit more to be fully stable. And ya those temps are fine, i paid silicon lottery 50 bucks to delid mine which is pretty reasonable cost wise if you dont have the delid tool/liquid metal and rtv sealant on hand already.


I probably need to run occt longer but I don’t have a lot of free time at home and don’t like leavingbit running when I’m not here. I might just settle at 4.8 tho it seems the chip can handle more. The AI overclock tool had it at 4.9 and temps were good so I am not sure if I should run this manual setting or the AI one.


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> I probably need to run occt longer but I don’t have a lot of free time at home and don’t like leavingbit running when I’m not here. I might just settle at 4.8 tho it seems the chip can handle more. The AI overclock tool had it at 4.9 and temps were good so I am not sure if I should run this manual setting or the AI one.


Ya you definitely have a better chip than me, my AI tuner only let me do a 4.8ghz all core with 4.9 on four and 5.0 on two lol. And that was with the delid and probably a better cooler than you (kraken x62).

Honestly overclocks on cpu are only really going to show up in old games like WoW, almost every other game you wouldnt notice a difference between 200mhz.


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> Ya you definitely have a better chip than me, my AI tuner only let me do a 4.8ghz all core with 4.9 on four and 5.0 on two lol. And that was with the delid and probably a better cooler than you (kraken x62).
> 
> Honestly overclocks on cpu are only really going to show up in old games like WoW, almost every other game you wouldnt notice a difference between 200mhz.


That’s basically 75% of what I play. I’m a progression raider and raids strain my rig still, drop below 100 FPS at times even with the 2080 OCed and under water.


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> That’s basically 75% of what I play. I’m a progression raider and raids strain my rig still, drop below 100 FPS at times even with the 2080 OCed and under water.


Ya ive been subbed to WoW since june of 2006, so i can understand wanting the highest FPS possible lol. Minimums of 100 fps in a raid are really good, i havent raided since the last tier of legion but some fights were definitely below that on a 5ghz 8700k. (i use the 7 preset in WoW)

Im basically just chilling til WoW classic, my priest is only 370 ilvl and i havent even done normal mode uldir lol.


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> Ya ive been subbed to WoW since june of 2006, so i can understand wanting the highest FPS possible lol. Minimums of 100 fps in a raid are really good, i havent raided since the last tier of legion but some fights were definitely below that on a 5ghz 8700k. (i use the 7 preset in WoW)
> 
> Im basically just chilling til WoW classic, my priest is only 370 ilvl and i havent even done normal mode uldir lol.


Nice. I upgraded from a 1070 and that would drop sub 50 at times. I run on ultra now. Basically I want to get a boost but not put too much strain on the CPU. I’m new to OC on CPUs so I am still timid. I followed a few 5GHz guides and then just dialed back the core voltage to 1.25 and 4.8. Hopefully none of the other settings I put in need adjustment. As soon as I get confirmation that the EK hero IX monoblock will fit the XI I will probably expand my loop. Right now I have the card on a loop and the cpu on the AIO.


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> Nice. I upgraded from a 1070 and that would drop sub 50 at times. I run on ultra now. Basically I want to get a boost but not put too much strain on the CPU. I’m new to OC on CPUs so I am still timid. I followed a few 5GHz guides and then just dialed back the core voltage to 1.25 and 4.8. Hopefully none of the other settings I put in need adjustment. As soon as I get confirmation that the EK hero IX monoblock will fit the XI I will probably expand my loop. Right now I have the card on a loop and the cpu on the AIO.


Ya i only changed a few settings in the bios for my 5.0 overclock.


XMP enabled
disable multicore enchancement
Sync all cores
5.0 multi
svid disabled
0 avx offset
max out short and long term power limits
LLC level 6
manual cpu voltage of 1.395

Has been 100% stable for months and im very particular about stability, i keep hwinfo open in the background and check it before i go to sleep and havent had a windows hardware error since i overclocked it like 6 months ago.

Most people's cpu's can probably do 5.0 on 1.35-1.375 my chip isnt that great.

Edit: 1.25v 4.8ghz is the smart overclock btw, 5.0 is pushing my chip to the limit but since i delidded it and have a 280 AIO i decided it was worth it.


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> Ya i only changed a few settings in the bios for my 5.0 overclock.
> 
> 
> XMP enabled
> disable multicore enchancement
> Sync all cores
> 5.0 multi
> svid disabled
> 0 avx offset
> max out short and long term power limits
> LLC level 6
> manual cpu voltage of 1.395
> 
> Has been 100% stable for months and im very particular about stability, i keep hwinfo open in the background and check it before i go to sleep and havent had a windows hardware error since i overclocked it like 6 months ago.
> 
> Most people's cpu's can probably do 5.0 on 1.35-1.375 my chip isnt that great.
> 
> Edit: 1.25v 4.8ghz is the smart overclock btw, 5.0 is pushing my chip to the limit but since i delidded it and have a 280 AIO i decided it was worth it.


So that’s close. Obviously I have all cores at 48. Voltage maximum at 1.25 I believe I set the offset to -3?

I’ll look at my bios when I turn it on tomorrow and post the specifics. With the AI OC tool I was getting mid 70s in wow and with the 4.8 it’s lower 70s and it was around 60 playing BO4. The extra .1 GHz is probably negligible even playing wow. I am just still scared I’m gonna smoke something as this is the first time I’ve OCed a CPU. I’ve messed with GPUs a lot but there’s a lot fewer settings and the software usually keeps you from screwing up beyond a crash lol


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> So that’s close. Obviously I have all cores at 48. Voltage maximum at 1.25 I believe I set the offset to -3?
> 
> I’ll look at my bios when I turn it on tomorrow and post the specifics. With the AI OC tool I was getting mid 70s in wow and with the 4.8 it’s lower 70s and it was around 60 playing BO4. The extra .1 GHz is probably negligible even playing wow. I am just still scared I’m gonna smoke something as this is the first time I’ve OCed a CPU. I’ve messed with GPUs a lot but there’s a lot fewer settings and the software usually keeps you from screwing up beyond a crash lol


Hmm 70c in WoW? My average temps playing WoW are in the 40's, it only spikes to ~60c once when i first open the game but then it averages out in the mid 40's even during a raid. Pay attention to averages not max. Also the only reason i use 0 avx offset is destiny 2 uses avx, it kept downclocking when i play which i didnt want happening. -3 avx is fine for most users as only a small handful of games use it.


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> Hmm 70c in WoW? My average temps playing WoW are in the 40's, it only spikes to ~60c once when i first open the game but then it averages out in the mid 40's even during a raid. Pay attention to averages not max. Also the only reason i use 0 avx offset is destiny 2 uses avx, it kept downclocking when i play which i didnt want happening. -3 avx is fine for most users as only a small handful of games use it.


Yea it was at up to 78 on the AI OC. I was using the NZXT cam tool. I tried 1.25v right off the bat so there’s a good chance I can back the voltage off some more if you think that’s too much.


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> Yea it was at up to 78 on the AI OC. I was using the NZXT cam tool. I tried 1.25v right off the bat so there’s a good chance I can back the voltage off some more if you think that’s too much.


78c is fine if thats a spike temp, ( all games do this when they first boot up) but if your average temp is in the 70's after a longer play session id say something is goofy. With a undelidded chip and 1.25v id say average in the high 50's low 60's is normal for a 240 aio.

Edit, i use HWinfo 64 to track temps and whatnot, it just chills in the system tray.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

stephenn82 said:


> guitarmageddon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many AVX stability tests to utilize but I feel like it's getting harder to test non AVX loads. if you are someone that has a big differential between AVX and on AVX clocks it can be difficult to judge total system stability. For example I have to go to prime95 and disable AVX to test my 5.1 clock and then go back and test my 4.9 AVX offset. That's something that's key to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya on that. A lot of different ways to check it out.
> I have no offset right now, everything is at 4.9. I can pass OCCT (which I thought was a strenuous test on CPU for AVX load) just fine, but at same exact settings, Intel XTU bench crashes. I will try dropping the avx down and see if it works for XTU.
> 
> So, having my chip at 4.9 everything will work at that (most games, things i do, etc) and putting the AVX offset will only load up CPU to that limit when working AVX instructions. Interesting. It seems things have came a long way since the 6700k I upgraded from.
Click to expand...

Yes, but to probably 100% certainty your chip will in fact do much more in non avx loads so you may be leaving some out on the table. You can probably do 51 multi avx minus 2 and be fine at the voltage which you stressed your avx 4.9 clocks at. Also, after reading that German thread posted several days ago compiling results I feel like I'm on the high end at 1.328 under load for 5.1. I may have to go back and retest to get closer to 1.300. it seems like the awful majority are at least doing that


----------



## Blze001

Finished my last loop rebuild and decided to delid at the same time. I had been running at 4.7GHz with everything on auto just because I couldn't be bothered to tinker, but now that I have a good bit of thermal headroom I'm gonna be poking around this thread pretty heavily looking for tweaks.

Well, that's assuming I wasn't a monumental dolt and managed to botch the delid process, I got it back together and it's been leak testing so I won't press the magic button until after work today.


----------



## Matt-Matt

Got my system running just shy of a week ago..

8700k Delidded
Gigabyte Gaming 7 Z370
EK Monoblock
G-Skill Trident Z RGB (3000MHz 16-18-18-38 2T)
Samsung 970 Evo

Managed to get the 8700k stable at 5.2GHz with 1.365v
I can do 1.3 or less at 5GHz as well.

Oh, LLC is set to "Turbo" which is the second highest setting it seems. CPU-Z (which is inaccurate) reports that it isn't drooping at all, it counters it well and only goes up one step. Who know's what it's actually getting however.

I DID have it semi stable at 5.3GHz, but I was looking at 1.3925v and it still wasn't 100% stable.

The RAM is also pretty decent, was able to undervolt it to 1.2v and tighten the timings to 16-16-16-36 1T @ 3200MHz.

Currently at 1.35v with 16-18-18-38 1T @ 3900MHz, did have to bump VCCIO and System agent to 1.15 and 1.25v respectively. Still playing around with those.


----------



## stephenn82

guitarmageddon88 said:


> stephenn82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guitarmageddon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are many AVX stability tests to utilize but I feel like it's getting harder to test non AVX loads. if you are someone that has a big differential between AVX and on AVX clocks it can be difficult to judge total system stability. For example I have to go to prime95 and disable AVX to test my 5.1 clock and then go back and test my 4.9 AVX offset. That's something that's key to remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Got ya on that. A lot of different ways to check it out.
> I have no offset right now, everything is at 4.9. I can pass OCCT (which I thought was a strenuous test on CPU for AVX load) just fine, but at same exact settings, Intel XTU bench crashes. I will try dropping the avx down and see if it works for XTU.
> 
> So, having my chip at 4.9 everything will work at that (most games, things i do, etc) and putting the AVX offset will only load up CPU to that limit when working AVX instructions. Interesting. It seems things have came a long way since the 6700k I upgraded from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but to probably 100% certainty your chip will in fact do much more in non avx loads so you may be leaving some out on the table. You can probably do 51 multi avx minus 2 and be fine at the voltage which you stressed your avx 4.9 clocks at. Also, after reading that German thread posted several days ago compiling results I feel like I'm on the high end at 1.328 under load for 5.1. I may have to go back and retest to get closer to 1.300. it seems like the awful majority are at least doing that
Click to expand...

I checked it out, my chip will not boot with 1.265 at 50. It does at 49 though. I think 1.28 will work at 5ghz. Not bad. I need to delid, it might actually be stable once done. My 6700k was sort of like this, 4.4ghz at 1.265 v, and was finicky when trying to push it. After delid, I was rocking 4.6ghz at 1.265. 
It's technically the same technology, just more cores and refined. I expect it to hit 5 a lot easier once I cool it down 15-20c on cores


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> 78c is fine if thats a spike temp, ( all games do this when they first boot up) but if your average temp is in the 70's after a longer play session id say something is goofy. With a undelidded chip and 1.25v id say average in the high 50's low 60's is normal for a 240 aio.
> 
> Edit, i use HWinfo 64 to track temps and whatnot, it just chills in the system tray.


Hmm, CAM is showing mid 70s after a long play session. Thermal paste issue? Or too much voltage?


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> Hmm, CAM is showing mid 70s after a long play session. Thermal paste issue? Or too much voltage?


Thats really odd, my 1.4v 8700k does not go over 50c playing WoW. I get that mine is delided but 1.25v is a lot lower than 1.4 and those should even themselves out. Id say the problem is cam software, test with hwinfo or hwmonitor and check the average temps after a hour or two session. I played destiny 2 today as well which is a lot more CPU intensive and max temp HWinfo reported was 58c, avg of 40.

BTW those temps arent anywhere close to danger levels, just a bit high for WoW compared to what i get on my setup.


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> Thats really odd, my 1.4v 8700k does not go over 50c playing WoW. I get that mine is delided but 1.25v is a lot lower than 1.4 and those should even themselves out. Id say the problem is cam software, test with hwinfo or hwmonitor and check the average temps after a hour or two session. I played destiny 2 today as well which is a lot more CPU intensive and max temp HWinfo reported was 58c, avg of 40.
> 
> BTW those temps arent anywhere close to danger levels, just a bit high for WoW compared to what i get on my setup.


Dropped cpu voltage override to 1.2v I’m at 30 min in occt and 3 cores have broke 80 (2 at 80 max, one at 83 max) averages are mid 70s


----------



## Scotty99

Xtronec said:


> Dropped cpu voltage override to 1.2v I’m at 30 min in occt and 3 cores have broke 80 (2 at 80 max, one at 83 max) averages are mid 70s


Ya thats normal temps for a stress test, but WoW your cpu should be basically idling lol.


----------



## Xtronec

Scotty99 said:


> Ya thats normal temps for a stress test, but WoW your cpu should be basically idling lol.


I sent you a PM


----------



## Xtronec

What are you guys setting the max core temps at in OCCT? I turned my avx offset off and am trying to get stable at 4.8. With the default 85c core temps I am stuck. At 1.25v I fail for core temps at 87-88, and at 1.245 I get just regular failures. I have a -3 offset that seems stable at 1.2 but I need more for voltage to take the offset off.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Xtronec said:


> What are you guys setting the max core temps at in OCCT? I turned my avx offset off and am trying to get stable at 4.8. With the default 85c core temps I am stuck. At 1.25v I fail for core temps at 87-88, and at 1.245 I get just regular failures. I have a -3 offset that seems stable at 1.2 but I need more for voltage to take the offset off.


Hmm...what's your cooling situation like? Even at 4.9 avx offset for me on higher voltages I'm barely touching 85. So just to clarify, your avx is 4.8, and you have a -3 so that means non avx is 5.1?


----------



## Xtronec

guitarmageddon88 said:


> Hmm...what's your cooling situation like? Even at 4.9 avx offset for me on higher voltages I'm barely touching 85. So just to clarify, your avx is 4.8, and you have a -3 so that means non avx is 5.1?


No ive been running 4.8 with a 3 offset so avx is 4.5. I was trying to get a flat 4.8 all the time but I’m temp limited. At 4.8 most cores are running low 80s with max cores spiking to upper 80s. Running a cm 240


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Xtronec said:


> guitarmageddon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm...what's your cooling situation like? Even at 4.9 avx offset for me on higher voltages I'm barely touching 85. So just to clarify, your avx is 4.8, and you have a -3 so that means non avx is 5.1?
> 
> 
> 
> No ive been running 4.8 with a 3 offset so avx is 4.5. I was trying to get a flat 4.8 all the time but I’m temp limited. At 4.8 most cores are running low 80s with max cores spiking to upper 80s. Running a cm 240
Click to expand...

Holy cow something is not right here. Is your cooler for sure seated securely??


----------



## Xtronec

guitarmageddon88 said:


> Holy cow something is not right here. Is your cooler for sure seated securely??


I think so. I run upper 50s playing wow and BO4. I only see these temps in occt


----------



## Xtronec

guitarmageddon88 said:


> Holy cow something is not right here. Is your cooler for sure seated securely??


When you say your touching 85, do you mean individual cores are at 85 or total? My cam or hwm shows 80c but individual cores are spiking to upper 80s


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Xtronec said:


> I think so. I run upper 50s playing wow and BO4. I only see these temps in occt


Can you save your current bios and revert to optimized defaults but just sync all cores to 47 and leave all settings auto? What is the voltage and temps then

Yes to both i believe, i have a few cores that touch, others a tad lower


----------



## Xtronec

So at 5.1GHz in occt you only have a few cores that reach 85c in the “max temp” colum?!


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Xtronec said:


> So at 5.1GHz in occt you only have a few cores that reach 85c in the “max temp” colum?!


Just to reiterate, im 5.1 with avx offset -3 , but yea pretty much


----------



## Xtronec

guitarmageddon88 said:


> Just to reiterate, im 5.1 with avx offset -3 , but yea pretty much


Wow, I was under the impression I wasn’t out of the ordinary hot, I guess I’m wrong...


----------



## Xtronec

guitarmageddon88 said:


> Can you save your current bios and revert to optimized defaults but just sync all cores to 47 and leave all settings auto? What is the voltage and temps then
> 
> Yes to both i believe, i have a few cores that touch, others a tad lower


With or without xmp?

Edit. With xmp enabled it crashes instantly with defaults plus xmp and 4.8 sync all cores


----------



## Blze001

Hit the 5GHz mark. I'm a little confused, though, I have the V-Core set in my BIOS to 1.3, but HWInfo64 is only showing 1.229 max.

This is Small FFTs on Prime95 26.6 with the local.txt edits.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

Xtronec said:


> guitarmageddon88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you save your current bios and revert to optimized defaults but just sync all cores to 47 and leave all settings auto? What is the voltage and temps then
> 
> Yes to both i believe, i have a few cores that touch, others a tad lower
> 
> 
> 
> With or without xmp?
> 
> Edit. With xmp enabled it crashes instantly with defaults plus xmp and 4.8 sync all cores
Click to expand...

I have always used xmp and have not had any issues with my trident z 16gb 3000 kit. But that may not have been a very ambitious speed to begin with so no trouble.



Blze001 said:


> Hit the 5GHz mark. I'm a little confused, though, I have the V-Core set in my BIOS to 1.3, but HWInfo64 is only showing 1.229 max.
> 
> This is Small FFTs on Prime95 26.6 with the local.txt edits.


Maybe just your normal vdroop under load. Doesn't seem outrageous. I'd prefer a mid range LLC and adjusting vcore to accommodate. What is your llc?


----------



## Blze001

guitarmageddon88 said:


> Maybe just your normal vdroop under load. Doesn't seem outrageous. I'd prefer a mid range LLC and adjusting vcore to accommodate. What is your llc?


I have it set on 2 right now


----------



## Xtronec

I’m about to just forget about it and run xmp only. I can get my clocks pretty high (4.8 and 5.0) with what seem to be fairly low voltages (sub 1.3) but I can’t get it to stay cool. I’m pushing 80c average and 90-92 spiked with the fans on my clc cranked to max in occt.


----------



## Eka Jaksana

Hi im new to overclock, i have 8700k n z390 aorus elite, right now im set vcore to 1.28v for 5 ghz, my question how can i reduce temp while using vegas to let say 75c temp, right now im getting around 85c, my cooler kraken x52, i set my llc to turbo, thanks


----------



## Jspinks020

How does it do in Passmark and cinebench?


----------



## Eka Jaksana

Pass cinebench couple time with around 1600 score, what is pass mark?no crash on bf 1 mp mode


----------



## stephenn82

Xtronec said:


> I’m about to just forget about it and run xmp only. I can get my clocks pretty high (4.8 and 5.0) with what seem to be fairly low voltages (sub 1.3) but I can’t get it to stay cool. I’m pushing 80c average and 90-92 spiked with the fans on my clc cranked to max in occt.





Eka Jaksana said:


> Hi im new to overclock, i have 8700k n z390 aorus elite, right now im set vcore to 1.28v for 5 ghz, my question how can i reduce temp while using vegas to let say 75c temp, right now im getting around 85c, my cooler kraken x52, i set my llc to turbo, thanks


sounds like it is time to delid!


----------



## stephenn82

I pulled a 1602 at 4.8ghz 1.265v. I for some reason cant keep this baby stable without volting it at 1.325 or more for 5ghz and -2 avx. Oh well. I am happy with my rock steady clocks at a small and stable voltage. its not worth the 1-3% performance for all that extra watts and heat.
I really think this EVGA board is a dud...hence why they were selling for 100 bucks on Amazon instead of original MSRP for 280. Its still a nice board, but lack luster bios settings and creative core3d sound isnt as nice as setting up two simultaneous audio outputs that one can get with Realtek.
my Geekbench 4 was 6458 single core and like 28k multi. let me run real quick. that was at 5ghz though.

4.8ghz is 6293 and 28318.
passmark was 17415 cpu score.


----------



## Eka Jaksana

stephenn82 said:


> Xtronec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I’m about to just forget about it and run xmp only. I can get my clocks pretty high (4.8 and 5.0) with what seem to be fairly low voltages (sub 1.3) but I can’t get it to stay cool. I’m pushing 80c average and 90-92 spiked with the fans on my clc cranked to max in occt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eka Jaksana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi im new to overclock, i have 8700k n z390 aorus elite, right now im set vcore to 1.28v for 5 ghz, my question how can i reduce temp while using vegas to let say 75c temp, right now im getting around 85c, my cooler kraken x52, i set my llc to turbo, thanks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds like it is time to delid!
Click to expand...

Yeah i guess, but it is safe for daily gaming with my set up right now?ill delid when my warranty is off, temp while gaming max 70c, what worry me is that cpuvid max around 1.45v, is that ok?


----------



## Jpmboy

Eka Jaksana said:


> Yeah i guess, but it is safe for daily gaming with my set up right now?ill delid when my warranty is off, temp while gaming max 70c, what worry me is that cpuvid max around 1.45v, is that ok?


Don;t worry about the VID... watch the vcore. VID is just the requested voltage.


----------



## stephenn82

Eka Jaksana said:


> Yeah i guess, but it is safe for daily gaming with my set up right now?ill delid when my warranty is off, temp while gaming max 70c, what worry me is that cpuvid max around 1.45v, is that ok?


Yeah man. There are some members here that have sent their CPU's in on warranty claims that have delidded, Intel sent them new chips. That is up to you. If you want to wait for warranty to run out, thats cool. Its not like your CPU is running super hot.


----------



## Jspinks020

You need to make informal Video's that's the stuff People want to see man.


----------



## stephenn82

Jspinks020 said:


> You need to make informal Video's that's the stuff People want to see man.


????


----------



## Eka Jaksana

Jpmboy said:


> Eka Jaksana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i guess, but it is safe for daily gaming with my set up right now?ill delid when my warranty is off, temp while gaming max 70c, what worry me is that cpuvid max around 1.45v, is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Don;t worry about the VID... watch the vcore. VID is just the requested voltage.
Click to expand...

Cpu vcore on hwinfo max 1,290


stephenn82 said:


> Eka Jaksana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah i guess, but it is safe for daily gaming with my set up right now?ill delid when my warranty is off, temp while gaming max 70c, what worry me is that cpuvid max around 1.45v, is that ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah man. There are some members here that have sent their CPU's in on warranty claims that have delidded, Intel sent them new chips. That is up to you. If you want to wait for warranty to run out, thats cool. Its not like your CPU is running super hot.
Click to expand...

When rendering on vegas my cpu temp goes up to 85-90, what can i do to lowering temp beside delid


----------



## stephenn82

Eka Jaksana said:


> Cpu vcore on hwinfo max 1,290
> 
> 
> When rendering on vegas my cpu temp goes up to 85-90, what can i do to lowering temp beside delid


what are you running for cooling? AIO or a loop already? if yes, nothing but the delid left.
If you are running a decent HSF, I would recommend getting a 240/280/360 cooler, if it would fit your case.


----------



## Eka Jaksana

stephenn82 said:


> Eka Jaksana said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cpu vcore on hwinfo max 1,290
> 
> 
> When rendering on vegas my cpu temp goes up to 85-90, what can i do to lowering temp beside delid
> 
> 
> 
> what are you running for cooling? AIO or a loop already? if yes, nothing but the delid left.
> If you are running a decent HSF, I would recommend getting a 240/280/360 cooler, if it would fit your case.
Click to expand...

Kraken x52,guess the only solution is delid it


----------



## legcramp

Hey guys, can someone with a 8700K @ 5ghz no avx offset if possible (delidded and under water) with around 1.350-1.360 run the latest prime95 with AVX enabled give me their temps for comparison running small FFT test for about 5-10 minutes? I am seeing about mid 80's for my cores after re-applying liquid metal and redoing my loop and just wanted a reference point. 

Thanks!


----------



## mouacyk

legcramp said:


> Hey guys, can someone with a 8700K @ 5ghz no avx offset if possible (delidded and under water) with around 1.350-1.360 run the latest prime95 with AVX enabled give me their temps for comparison running small FFT test for about 5-10 minutes? I am seeing about mid 80's for my cores after re-applying liquid metal and redoing my loop and just wanted a reference point.
> 
> Thanks!


I was hitting low 90's on my 8700K at 1.376v in that stress test. Delidded with conductonaut under custom water loop with 480mm of radiator space.


----------



## Xtronec

I removed my pump today and noticed the thermal compound was thinner in a stop through the middle of the ihs. I am considering lapping it to straighten it out, but I re applied mastergel and also added two puller fans to help the pushers and it made a significant difference. At 4.8 with 0 offset in occt I am getting peak max at 83c and averaging mid 70s. Not sure if it was the fans or reapplication of thermal paste


----------



## legcramp

mouacyk said:


> I was hitting low 90's on my 8700K at 1.376v in that stress test. Delidded with conductonaut under custom water loop with 480mm of radiator space.



Thanks, gives me a piece of mind that I don't need to delid and clean/re-apply again. My full load with a tad less voltage than yours after 10+ minutes is hitting 88-89c with 1.360v which looks about right.


----------



## Blze001

mouacyk said:


> I was hitting low 90's on my 8700K at 1.376v in that stress test. Delidded with conductonaut under custom water loop with 480mm of radiator space.


Seeing these temps on that non-AVX Small FFT Prime95 test from guys with more radiator space than me makes me wonder if there's something wrong with my setup and I'm not actually at 5GHz or something. Because mine topped out way lower.


----------



## avp2007

Been a while but did my first delid after i was hitting 4.5MHz and about 80c after playing BF5 for an hour or so. Results are very impressive , stable at 5MHz at 1.275v and now reaching 81-83c after in hour a long with a lower fan profile. At 4.5MHz it was 60c tops so definitely worth it.


----------



## guitarmageddon88

avp2007 said:


> Been a while but did my first delid after i was hitting 4.5MHz and about 80c after playing BF5 for an hour or so. Results are very impressive , stable at 5MHz at 1.275v and now reaching 81-83c after in hour a long with a lower fan profile. At 4.5MHz it was 60c tops so definitely worth it.


Holy moly. My chip needs 1.34 for 5.1/4.9 and hits maybe 60 in bf5 without delid. What's your cooling setup/case like?


----------



## avp2007

Fractal Meshify C and cooler master 120rgb liquid cooler. Not entirely sure but I think 80c or below is good at 5MHz? Thought I had a ****ty chip but the adhesive or glue intel had on my chip was thick all the way around so I think that screwed me when I could get 4.5MHz and hit 80-85 when playing .


If you are at 60c before delid then I think your chip is good man at 4.9-5.1


----------



## CoreyL4

How good/bad is 5ghz at 1.31v?


----------



## Scotty99

CoreyL4 said:


> How good/bad is 5ghz at 1.31v?


Quite good if truly stable, mine needs 1.395v in bios which translates to 1.376v under load with llc6.


----------



## wingman99

CoreyL4 said:


> How good/bad is 5ghz at 1.31v?


That is good voltage for 5GHz.


----------



## munternet

8700k @ 5.2GHz
1.42v
83c max HWinfo64 playing BFV for about 3 or 4 hours (seems best for crash testing)
No AVX offset
Delided, liquid metal, Under water with 1080Ti 2x360 radiators. EK Varder Evo fans.
32GB (4x8GB) Corsair Dominator Platinum 3200MHz @ 4133MHz (IKR) 
Asus Maximus X
Cinebench score 1711
Passmark CPU score 20706 (9570 total)

I have one of these coming https://rockitcool.com.au/collections/all/products/copper-ihs and once it arrives I will see what temps I am getting and maybe hit it with the club again and go for 5.3


----------



## GeneO

CoreyL4 said:


> How good/bad is 5ghz at 1.31v?





Good. Manual or adaptive and do you have an AVX offset?


----------



## Toqi

my delid 8700k 5.2ghz 1.390v with Asrock z370 gaming k6 + 5 heatpipe china air cooler 

now i have custom water cooling 360mm radiator 45mm thickness 

i satisfied with my motherboard and worth replacing with evga z370 classified k? or asus z390 apex on the market of course a little expensive. do your have any suggestions? my english op


----------



## munternet

Toqi said:


> my delid 8700k 5.2ghz 1.390v with Asrock z370 gaming k6 + 5 heatpipe china air cooler
> 
> now i have custom water cooling 360mm radiator 45mm thickness
> 
> i satisfied with my motherboard and worth replacing with evga z370 classified k? or asus z390 apex on the market of course a little expensive. do your have any suggestions? my english op


That seems pretty good mate  How have you stress tested it?


----------



## Toqi

munternet said:


> That seems pretty good mate  How have you stress tested it?


stress test Aida64 yes 5.2ghz only 1.390v and loadline LLC 4 or 5 others default 

i try 5.3ghz want to so much voltage , 
maybe the motherboard limit is perhaps the processor limit this i dont know  

i actually like Evga z370 classified k mobo now Amazon 188$ , i think Evga z370 IRdigital VRMs better than Asrock z370 k6


----------



## scracy

Toqi said:


> munternet said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems pretty good mate /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif How have you stress tested it?
> 
> 
> 
> stress test Aida64 yes 5.2ghz only 1.390v and loadline LLC 4 or 5 others default
> 
> i try 5.3ghz want to so much voltage ,
> maybe the motherboard limit is perhaps the processor limit this i dont know /forum/images/smilies/smile.gif
> 
> i actually like Evga z370 classified k mobo now Amazon 188$ , i think Evga z370 IRdigital VRMs better than Asrock z370 k6
Click to expand...

Aida64 is not very stressful, try Realbench or OCCT or Prime 95 V26. 6 and you will find that you will need significantly more voltage to get stability.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Toqi said:


> stress test Aida64 yes 5.2ghz only 1.390v and loadline LLC 4 or 5 others default
> 
> i try 5.3ghz want to so much voltage ,
> maybe the motherboard limit is perhaps the processor limit this i dont know
> 
> i actually like Evga z370 classified k mobo now Amazon 188$ , i think Evga z370 IRdigital VRMs better than Asrock z370 k6


You could got overkill like me and use OCCT Small Data set, you'll soon see if you're completely stable, well AVX stable :thumb:
I'm not happy with my OC unless I can pass 30 - 60 minutes of OCCT Small data set, but that's just me


----------



## munternet

I ran P95 V26.6 for 2 1/2 hours 5,2GHz 1,42V and hit 84c
Looking at HWinfo64 I noticed my vcore gets up to 1.456
Of all 12 test threads there was one that had 1 error, 0 warnings, thread no.1
I am fairly new to overclocking and google does most of my thinking for me
I used this der8auer youtube for most of my overclock youtube.com/watch?v=CoUtA7DKXhU

Do I need to address my vdroop or similar?

What is the max vcore and temp I can run 24/7

I don't mind living on the edge a little

Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Knoxx29

munternet said:


> I ran P95 V26.6 for 2 1/2 hours 5,2GHz 1,42V and hit 84c
> Looking at HWinfo64 I noticed my vcore gets up to 1.456
> Of all 12 test threads there was one that had 1 error, 0 warnings, thread no.1
> I am fairly new to overclocking and google does most of my thinking for me
> I used this der8auer youtube for most of my overclock youtube.com/watch?v=CoUtA7DKXhU
> 
> Do I need to address my vdroop or similar?
> 
> What is the max vcore and temp I can run 24/7
> 
> I don't mind living on the edge a little
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated


One thing i have noticed is that your VCCIO and VCCSA are too high.


----------



## wingman99

munternet said:


> I ran P95 V26.6 for 2 1/2 hours 5,2GHz 1,42V and hit 84c
> Looking at HWinfo64 I noticed my vcore gets up to 1.456
> Of all 12 test threads there was one that had 1 error, 0 warnings, thread no.1
> I am fairly new to overclocking and google does most of my thinking for me
> I used this der8auer youtube for most of my overclock youtube.com/watch?v=CoUtA7DKXhU
> 
> Do I need to address my vdroop or similar?
> 
> What is the max vcore and temp I can run 24/7
> 
> I don't mind living on the edge a little
> 
> Any advice will be appreciated


Have you tried lowering the Vcore a little? maximum 90c 1.42v


----------



## Knoxx29

wingman99 said:


> Have you tried lowering the Vcore a little? maximum 90c 1.42v


I would be more worried about VCCIO and VCCSA than the Vcore, in any case VCCIO, VCCSA and Vcore voltage are high and i ask myself if it is worth the extra Voltage and heat for 24/7 and i don't understand why people aren't happy with 5.0GHz after they see that going above that require a lot a voltage?

Above 5.0GHz is it a whim or a need?


----------



## nyk20z3

Any one running a 8700K on a Asus Apex X board ?


----------



## munternet

I really appreciate the input, thanks guys 
I will have a play over the weekend and see what I can do.
I overclocked the memory from 3200 to 4133 and increased the timings and upped the dram voltage a little there also. Would that have some bearing on other voltages etc?
Some of the voltages are higher than what I dialed in. Maybe the llc?
I can see I have plenty of learning to do


----------



## chibi

nyk20z3 said:


> Any one running a 8700K on a Asus Apex X board ?



Yes, right here budd. What's up?


----------



## nyk20z3

chibi said:


> Yes, right here budd. What's up?


Would you be able to share your oc settings for 5ghz or possible 5.2?, i am still learning how to completely manual OC and would like some guidance if possible.


----------



## chibi

nyk20z3 said:


> Would you be able to share your oc settings for 5ghz or possible 5.2?, i am still learning how to completely manual OC and would like some guidance if possible.


Interpret these screens for what you will, do your own research first before applying these settings at your own risk.

5.0 GHz CPU / 4.8 Ghz Cache settings, release bios when 8700K first launched. Haven't tweaked it since initial tune and tested stable with 8 hour Realbench + 1000 % HCI Memtest.

Bios Pics


Spoiler





























































































































































Imgur Album: https://imgur.com/a/ffNvTPx


----------



## writetowinwin

With an ASUS Maximus XI Code, stuck at 4.9Ghz with 1.4V. Even pushing it to 1.45 doesn't get me stable 5ghz, and then I am going into the 90s celsius with a Corsair H150i. Don't think I won the lottery with this one


----------



## postem

writetowinwin said:


> With an ASUS Maximus XI Code, stuck at 4.9Ghz with 1.4V. Even pushing it to 1.45 doesn't get me stable 5ghz, and then I am going into the 90s celsius with a Corsair H150i. Don't think I won the lottery with this one


Depends on what you consider stable.
Im on 8700k 1.34v 5ghz, i can pass everything except for p95 AVX. I have issues with stability on it with 6700k and 7700K, even cranking up VCCIO and VCCSA and Dram voltage, i need to keep increasing voltage to insane levels to get p95 avx stable.
As long as i can get it stable on realbench and other tests its fine for me. 

Running for +1 year now, dellided, with h110 and now noctua d15, temps at max on realbench 75c with room temperatures 28c as i measured today.


----------



## wingman99

postem said:


> Depends on what you consider stable.
> Im on 8700k 1.34v 5ghz, i can pass everything except for p95 AVX. I have issues with stability on it with 6700k and 7700K, even cranking up VCCIO and VCCSA and Dram voltage, i need to keep increasing voltage to insane levels to get p95 avx stable.
> As long as i can get it stable on realbench and other tests its fine for me.
> 
> Running for +1 year now, dellided, with h110 and now noctua d15, temps at max on realbench 75c with room temperatures 28c as i measured today.


Why did you switch to Noctua D15?


----------



## munternet

Finally found an overclock that seems stable running prime95 v26.6 with 1344 max and min fft size with "fft's in place" ticked.
Everything is at it's absolute max MHz and minimum voltage while still being stable. I can't squeeze a thing more out. I'm already exceeding what many would say is safe.

cpu 5.2Ghz @ 1.456 load voltage
ram 4200MHz 1.36v (Dominator Platinum 4x8 3200MHz)
timings increased 18,18,20,37 
uncore 4700MHz

I thought the ram overclock from 3200 to 4200 was pretty amazing for what it is especially since the maximus x hero is only rated to 4133
I fitted the copper ihs and put liquid metal on both sides and dropped a few degrees but i am still hitting 75c to 80c in-game depending on the map in bfv and about 85c in stress testing.

It will be interesting to see how long it all lasts with this kind of punishment 

I appreciate all the input and warnings guys but I will see how this goes, we are on overclock.net after all


----------



## CoreyL4

Alright,

So I am above to build my new rig with a delidded 8700k that can 5ghz at 1.31v (possibly lower, have to test). I am coming from a 5755c, 4790k, and 2600k... I have never overclocked with AVX.

Any tips/tricks? I am hoping to get 5.0/5.1 with no avx offset.


----------



## postem

wingman99 said:


> Why did you switch to Noctua D15?


Some reasons. First it was really loud.
I mean, i had one h110 running around 1000 RPMs, with 2 1080fe blowers. I then changed both with zotac 2080 ti amp, nice card, however, it started to dump heat inside case.
Package temps are somewhat the same, but im here in summer, where, its 8 PM and its 30c on my room. Coolant was running always 40c+, so i was forced to ramp fans all the time until 1800rpm to keep it below 40c.
The unit was 30 months old, i never really trusted water inside a case, but anyway, it was doing it job. 

Another problem is the fact of having to mount on top exaust. I have a fair amount of dust and cat fur collection around, and even with top filters it was common to clog the radiator and have debris getting all the time inside the case and hardware. 
Now, im enjoying mid 60s temps on average, with almost no noise, and my fears of heating liquid inside case gone. Im pretty happy with it, but i know that if the cpu wasnt delidded it wouldnt be possible to keep such low temps for intel.

The fantastic thing about noctua is that im having same cooling with only one fan, that runs quieter and i removed 2 top exaust fans.


----------



## postem

CoreyL4 said:


> Alright,
> 
> So I am above to build my new rig with a delidded 8700k that can 5ghz at 1.31v (possibly lower, have to test). I am coming from a 5755c, 4790k, and 2600k... I have never overclocked with AVX.
> 
> Any tips/tricks? I am hoping to get 5.0/5.1 with no avx offset.


Like i said above, you can only expect to maintain relatively good temperatures on 8700K at such clocks with a delid or with really low room temperatures. 
I dont remember if 9700K is soldered, but if you dont already have the 8700k, it would be the best option, no need for deliding, and reasonable temperatures, not as good as LM, but a fair good compromise.


----------



## wingman99

postem said:


> Some reasons. First it was really loud.
> I mean, i had one h110 running around 1000 RPMs, with 2 1080fe blowers. I then changed both with zotac 2080 ti amp, nice card, however, it started to dump heat inside case.
> Package temps are somewhat the same, but im here in summer, where, its 8 PM and its 30c on my room. Coolant was running always 40c+, so i was forced to ramp fans all the time until 1800rpm to keep it below 40c.
> The unit was 30 months old, i never really trusted water inside a case, but anyway, it was doing it job.
> 
> Another problem is the fact of having to mount on top exaust. I have a fair amount of dust and cat fur collection around, and even with top filters it was common to clog the radiator and have debris getting all the time inside the case and hardware.
> Now, im enjoying mid 60s temps on average, with almost no noise, and my fears of heating liquid inside case gone. Im pretty happy with it, but i know that if the cpu wasnt delidded it wouldnt be possible to keep such low temps for intel.
> 
> The fantastic thing about noctua is that im having same cooling with only one fan, that runs quieter and i removed 2 top exaust fans.


That is great. I just purchased a Noctua cooler.


----------



## postem

wingman99 said:


> That is great. I just purchased a Noctua cooler.


I probably could end in a better result with intake fans, or radiator mounted at front intake, however, its always same issue with cleaning rads, and with insane room temps, i feel a decent air cooler is fine and kinda of forget situation, no worries about leaks.





If you see above, der8auer even manages to run 9900K OC with noctua, an incredible feat, but he just uses P95 non AVX.


----------



## gammagoat

writetowinwin said:


> With an ASUS Maximus XI Code, stuck at 4.9Ghz with 1.4V. Even pushing it to 1.45 doesn't get me stable 5ghz, and then I am going into the 90s celsius with a Corsair H150i. Don't think I won the lottery with this one


A chip worse than mine, poor dude.


I can do AVX/AVX2 stable 5.0, but it takes 1.5v. Even with a delid, 560mm rad, xspc pro block and a d5 pump, it's just to hot.


----------



## munternet

gammagoat said:


> A chip worse than mine, poor dude.
> 
> 
> I can do AVX/AVX2 stable 5.0, but it takes 1.5v. Even with a delid, 560mm rad, xspc pro block and a d5 pump, it's just to hot.


Maybe compare a HWinfo64 result with someone hitting higher and make sure the voltages/values are all in the same ball park and not being controlled by an auto setting/throttling?
I had to get my uncore and memory timings and voltage stable before I could turn the clock up too.
Then again it could just be the silicon lottery
Just a thought.....


----------



## writetowinwin

postem said:


> Depends on what you consider stable.
> Im on 8700k 1.34v 5ghz, i can pass everything except for p95 AVX. I have issues with stability on it with 6700k and 7700K, even cranking up VCCIO and VCCSA and Dram voltage, i need to keep increasing voltage to insane levels to get p95 avx stable.
> As long as i can get it stable on realbench and other tests its fine for me.
> 
> Running for +1 year now, dellided, with h110 and now noctua d15, temps at max on realbench 75c with room temperatures 28c as i measured today.


I'm using Prime95. I'll give Realbench a go. I'm 5-5.2ghz fine, that is IF I do not test with Prime95 and just do my everyday computing...


----------



## postem

writetowinwin said:


> I'm using Prime95. I'll give Realbench a go. I'm 5-5.2ghz fine, that is IF I do not test with Prime95 and just do my everyday computing...


To each own it own, some people consider p95 AVX as required, for me, as long as i can do everything without issues, its stable enough. I dont do any critical mission or work on this machine, basically gaming and some tests, even my disks are in raid 0 and are disposable, but i dont have any freezes or any BSOD, being doing this since Haswell with p95 Avx giving me crashes. Usually on first stages i just go on occt it gives errors pretty fast.


----------



## OrganizedChaos

CoreyL4 said:


> Alright,
> 
> So I am above to build my new rig with a delidded 8700k that can 5ghz at 1.31v (possibly lower, have to test). I am coming from a 5755c, 4790k, and 2600k... I have never overclocked with AVX.
> 
> Any tips/tricks? I am hoping to get 5.0/5.1 with no avx offset.


What cooling are you going with?

There's no real different practice for overclocking with a chip that supports the AVX instruction set. AVX has been around since Sandy Bridge, so whether you realized it or not, you actually already were dealing with it. You're probably aware that AVX instructions aren't used in all computing tasks - but when used generate significantly more heat, which has become a bigger deal now that Intel chips are not soldered under the IHS. A lot of people use Prime95 26.6 - it does not use AVX - instead of the latest versions which (especially) in the popular small FFT mode, are considered more of a power virus, as they just hammer your CPU with loads and generate temps that are completely unrealistic for 99% of users.

That having been said, with a de-lidded chip (cooling dependent) you may be able to get away with no AVX offset. I haven't removed my offset of 3 since I de-lidded to test the difference. But at the same time it doesn't really bother me because I'm only going to lose a few hundred mghz for a short time here or there, and that's not a huge deal to me. Look at Der8auer's 8700k guide on youtube and test for stability with Cinebench and Prime95 (set length 1344) and that should give you a good starting point. If it was me, I'd either use Prime95 26.6 or just disable AVX, etc in the newer versions of prime and find a max stable clock without worrying about AVX. After that, if you like, you can run Prime with AVX enabled. Having already found what clocks are stable, it will just be a matter of controlling the heat at that point.


----------



## Knoxx29

CoreyL4 said:


> Alright,
> 
> So I am above to build my new rig with a delidded 8700k that can 5ghz at 1.31v (possibly lower, have to test). I am coming from a 5755c, 4790k, and 2600k... I have never overclocked with AVX.
> 
> Any tips/tricks? I am hoping to get 5.0/5.1 with no avx offset.


Tips/tricks, i don't think so it's a matter of luck, those Tips/tricks that work for me maybe doesn't work for you.

8700K no Delidded.


----------



## CoreyL4

Thanks for all the info guys. What is a typical idle temps for these chips?


----------



## ArneR

Idle temps? What does that matter anyhow? Well, mine though under a custom loop idles in the 30s, this is with adaptive vcore and balanced powerplan in windows.

EDIT: 8700k delidded with liquid metal under the ihs btw.


----------



## Scotty99

Mine idles at 32c on kraken x62 delidded, manual vcore of 1.395. Like was stated above idle does not matter, just posting what im getting.


----------



## CoreyL4

Hey,

I have a question about voltage. So with my old 4790k, and 5775c the vcore would fluctuate depending on load (idle to 1.36v) on an msi gaming 5. I am using a msi gaming pro carbon and when I do not manually overclock the 8700k the voltages will fluctuate, however when manually overclocking the voltage will stay at 1.32v no matter the load/frequency. I manually clocked the 4790k and 5775c and it did not have this issue. 

What am I missing on this msi board to replicate what I saw with my other processors? (I did not run adaptive, but fixed on the gaming 5 and it brought down the vcore depending on load).

EDIT: figured it out. set voltage to adaptive mode.


----------



## ArneR

Haswell / Devils Canyon and Broadwell has a FIVR on die, that explains that. I used adaptive on my 4790k on an Asus z97-e, so naturally I went the adaptive route with the 8700k too, as I really like the power savings as opposed to a manual vcore and full perf overclock.


----------



## CoreyL4

ArneR said:


> Haswell / Devils Canyon and Broadwell has a FIVR on die, that explains that. I used adaptive on my 4790k on an Asus z97-e, so naturally I went the adaptive route with the 8700k too, as I really like the power savings as opposed to a manual vcore and full perf overclock.


I noticed unlike my 4790k, and 5775c that adaptive gives slightly more vcore depending on the load.

I have a 1.33v with a -.010 offset and i spike up to 1.376v sometimes during applications/testing/gaming.


----------



## ArneR

That would be the avx voltage offset kicking in from time to time, you can combat this somewhat by using an avx multiplier offset. I run mine at 52x at 1,345v adaptive, with an avx offset of -2, and HT off since I mostly game on this system. LLC set to 5 on Maximus X Hero. This equals to 1,312-1,328v reported in hwinfo during p95 loads. Max vcore during light loads is reported to 1,344v. If not using an avx offset the cpu requests an additional 40mv uring avx loads, and reported vcore would be similarly higher.
Even Windows use avx sporadically, so these spikes are perfectly normal when using adaptive vcore.


----------



## postem

ArneR said:


> Haswell / Devils Canyon and Broadwell has a FIVR on die, that explains that. I used adaptive on my 4790k on an Asus z97-e, so naturally I went the adaptive route with the 8700k too, as I really like the power savings as opposed to a manual vcore and full perf overclock.


I tested power consume in fixed voltage vs adaptive.
In terms of raw power draw its almost irrelevant, when cpu is idle current draw is very low, and with speedstep it can low to 800mhz.

Voltage alone doesnt means anything, you can shave some watts while running on lowest speedstep values with low voltage, and it can add up in long term, but its pretty common during common usage, like going into browser the cpu will spike to full turbo frequency. 

What i mean is, you can have some watt savings, but its not anything in the range of 40w+


----------



## ArneR

I'm aware that it might not be the biggest savings, but as it is winter now and the electricity bill is ridiculously high some savings are better than none. 
However, I have yet to successfully have the cpu downvolt and downclock without using adaptive vcore, enbaling only speedstep or c-states or whatever will not work for me. Adaptive vcore and balanced powerplan does the trick, and that makes me happy.


----------



## postem

ArneR said:


> I'm aware that it might not be the biggest savings, but as it is winter now and the electricity bill is ridiculously high some savings are better than none.
> However, I have yet to successfully have the cpu downvolt and downclock without using adaptive vcore, enbaling only speedstep or c-states or whatever will not work for me. Adaptive vcore and balanced powerplan does the trick, and that makes me happy.


This is a big concern here too, with 1$+ for a kilowatt/hour.


----------



## TaintedEon

So I made my own post but I'm wondering if this would be a better spot...

Can't OC a i7 8700k on Asus Prime z370-p

So I've currently got everything on stock except for the ram profile...but no matter what video I follow/guide I look at, it won't boot/fails shortly after. I've used various videos as other resources and nothing works...any advice? Any solid way to determine what the issue is?

Here are my results at stock using a Coolermaster 212 running small prime 95 26.6

https://imgur.com/a/6uaoa47

Newest version of prime 95

https://imgur.com/a/0yYo8wK

Attached is also my intel...for some reason the "powers" tab under CPUID kept fluctuating pretty heavily thus the temp changes in green...any advice?

https://imgur.com/a/eYLpuyj


----------



## Thoth420

Hi all. I am pretty new to overclocking and am using an 8700k(no delid) on the Maximus Code X (release BIOS) cooled by an H150i Pro(fans and pump at max duty, ambient room temp is 73F max) and would like to know what various software(and versions if that matters) I should I use for stability testing AND thermal testing this chip as well as what software is most trustworthy for monitoring temps etc.? My goal is just a modest 24/7 gaming OC but even if I don't plan on using programs with AVX it would be nice to know the system is stable no matter what is tossed at it and if that means losing .1 or something to do it that's ok and I also don't mind using an AVX offset either to achieve this. 

I am starting with a base of 4.7 (all cores synced) , MCE OFF, AVX Offset 0, LLC 5 @ 1.3v which is a combination of settings from the deb8auer video guide and this guide: 





RAM is set to 3200 14 14 34 @ 1.35 which is it's out of the box specs. 

If you all have any other setting suggestions or need to know what I have for other unlisted settings please let me know will be happy to supply. 

I appreciate it ahead of time and thanks for reading.

P.S. Before someone inevitably asks why my BIOS is so out of date. I have never updated one and we get spotty power during the winter so I would prefer to wait until the weather is better and ever since I have put these values I haven't experienced any issues like I did with XMP on this version so why fix it if not broken. The only thing is one of the settings was missing from what the guy had in the guide but he left that one default anyways so I am assuming its not a big deal.


----------



## ArneR

Thoth420 said:


> Hi all. I am pretty new to overclocking and am using an 8700k(no delid) on the Maximus Code X (release BIOS) cooled by an H150i Pro(fans and pump at max duty, ambient room temp is 73F max) and would like to know what various software(and versions if that matters) I should I use for stability testing AND thermal testing this chip as well as what software is most trustworthy for monitoring temps etc.? My goal is just a modest 24/7 gaming OC but even if I don't plan on using programs with AVX it would be nice to know the system is stable no matter what is tossed at it and if that means losing .1 or something to do it that's ok and I also don't mind using an AVX offset either to achieve this.
> 
> I am starting with a base of 4.7 (all cores synced) , MCE OFF, AVX Offset 0, LLC 5 @ 1.3v which is a combination of settings from the deb8auer video guide and this guide:
> https://youtu.be/pbRauc8gpQM
> 
> RAM is set to 3200 14 14 34 @ 1.35 which is it's out of the box specs.
> 
> If you all have any other setting suggestions or need to know what I have for other unlisted settings please let me know will be happy to supply.
> 
> I appreciate it ahead of time and thanks for reading.
> 
> P.S. Before someone inevitably asks why my BIOS is so out of date. I have never updated one and we get spotty power during the winter so I would prefer to wait until the weather is better and ever since I have put these values I haven't experienced any issues like I did with XMP on this version so why fix it if not broken. The only thing is one of the settings was missing from what the guy had in the guide but he left that one default anyways so I am assuming its not a big deal.


First, begin with setting LLC to lvl6, IA AC/DC loadline to 0.01 and set vcore to auto. Yes, that's right, auto. SVID needs to be either auto or enabled, since you are leaving the vcore up to the cpu it self. Keep the multi at 47x sync all for now. This way you get a feel for what the default VID in your chip is preprogrammed to, and you will find that it is completely stable even during p95 loads, as long as you have some form of decent cooling. The reason I recommend this is because there really is no need to feed the cpu 1.3v on 47x, IF the default VID is maybe 1,25v. I've found that this voltage with LLC6 (no vdroop) is stable under all circumstances. 

Next step would be to bump the multi up to 48x leaving everything else the same. You should find that you are 99% just as stable, in my case I only needed to set vcore +5mv for full stability, no WHEA errors or anything.

From there it is only a matter of trial and error, since the default VID table stops after the highest single core multi which is 47x on an 8700k. Just for information, my cpu defaulted to 1.255v at 47x which is 1.260 VID (+5mv discrepancy over vcore reading), 1.260v was enough for 48x, 49x needed 1,270v, and 50x 1,305v. These are non avx loads by the way. You will find that hwinfo periodically reports vcore/VID spikes, these are the AVX offset preprogrammed into your spesific cpu. It ranges from +10mv in one cpu all the way up to +60mv in another, it all depends on silicon quality and luck of the draw I guess. The one I have now has a default vcore offset during AVX loads of +40mv, which is completely smoothed out when using an AVX offset multiplier of -2, meaning the vcore readings are more or less equal regardless of avx or non avx loads. The frequency drops ofcourse though, but during gaming that drop is only momentarily, and as soon as the job is done it reverts to the same max freq. meaning you won't notice much of anything.

You might also want to check your vccio and vccsa voltages, especially if you just set XMP. Those tend to get set way to high using XMP, over 1,3v was normal during early bios revisions. I've set my SA voltage to 1.15, and IO to 1.05, using same ram speed and timings (Trident Z b-die)

When the time comes that you've found the frequency and vcore you want to run daily, I would recommend that you set LLC back to lvl5, and bump the vcore up a little (say 35-40mv) and retest quickly to see if your vcore under load is the same as it was with LLC6. 

Good luck, and happy overclocking


----------



## Thoth420

ArneR said:


> First, begin with setting LLC to lvl6, IA AC/DC loadline to 0.01 and set vcore to auto. Yes, that's right, auto. SVID needs to be either auto or enabled, since you are leaving the vcore up to the cpu it self. Keep the multi at 47x sync all for now. This way you get a feel for what the default VID in your chip is preprogrammed to, and you will find that it is completely stable even during p95 loads, as long as you have some form of decent cooling. The reason I recommend this is because there really is no need to feed the cpu 1.3v on 47x, IF the default VID is maybe 1,25v. I've found that this voltage with LLC6 (no vdroop) is stable under all circumstances.
> 
> Next step would be to bump the multi up to 48x leaving everything else the same. You should find that you are 99% just as stable, in my case I only needed to set vcore +5mv for full stability, no WHEA errors or anything.
> 
> From there it is only a matter of trial and error, since the default VID table stops after the highest single core multi which is 47x on an 8700k. Just for information, my cpu defaulted to 1.255v at 47x which is 1.260 VID (+5mv discrepancy over vcore reading), 1.260v was enough for 48x, 49x needed 1,270v, and 50x 1,305v. These are non avx loads by the way. You will find that hwinfo periodically reports vcore/VID spikes, these are the AVX offset preprogrammed into your spesific cpu. It ranges from +10mv in one cpu all the way up to +60mv in another, it all depends on silicon quality and luck of the draw I guess. The one I have now has a default vcore offset during AVX loads of +40mv, which is completely smoothed out when using an AVX offset multiplier of -2, meaning the vcore readings are more or less equal regardless of avx or non avx loads. The frequency drops ofcourse though, but during gaming that drop is only momentarily, and as soon as the job is done it reverts to the same max freq. meaning you won't notice much of anything.
> 
> You might also want to check your vccio and vccsa voltages, especially if you just set XMP. Those tend to get set way to high using XMP, over 1,3v was normal during early bios revisions. I've set my SA voltage to 1.15, and IO to 1.05, using same ram speed and timings (Trident Z b-die)
> 
> When the time comes that you've found the frequency and vcore you want to run daily, I would recommend that you set LLC back to lvl5, and bump the vcore up a little (say 35-40mv) and retest quickly to see if your vcore under load is the same as it was with LLC6.
> 
> Good luck, and happy overclocking


Wow! Thank you so much! I know my VCCIO and System Agent are both default. I didn't apply xmp for the main profile or the ram, did it all manually(same RAM Trident Z b-die). Should I use Prime95 26.6 or the latest version for temperature testing? What's the best software for stability testing?


----------



## ArneR

No problem.  I did the same, but you could always input saner voltages after loading the XMP. 
You can use whatever, but personally I use two separate folders of prime95 29.4, one where I have disabled AVX (CpuSupportsAVX=0 in local.txt), and one where I have disabled FMA3 (CpuSupportsFMA3=0) in order to test AVX. No need to use an older version when it is that simple to use whatever instructions you'd like. I use p95 for both temp testing and stability testing (small fft's or 1344k min and max inplace fft's), I've found that my pc can handle everything I throw at it after testing with the aforementioned voltages. Since you mostly game, I'd stick to testing with 1344k's

Another popular choice is Asus ROG Realbench, or OCCT.


----------



## Thoth420

ArneR said:


> No problem.  I did the same, but you could always input saner voltages after loading the XMP.
> You can use whatever, but personally I use two separate folders of prime95 29.4, one where I have disabled AVX (CpuSupportsAVX=0 in local.txt), and one where I have disabled FMA3 (CpuSupportsFMA3=0) in order to test AVX. No need to use an older version when it is that simple to use whatever instructions you'd like. I use p95 for both temp testing and stability testing (small fft's or 1344k min and max inplace fft's), I've found that my pc can handle everything I throw at it after testing with the aforementioned voltages. Since you mostly game, I'd stick to testing with 1344k's
> 
> Another popular choice is Asus ROG Realbench, or OCCT.


Again ArneR thank you so much for the help! I wasn't aware you could configure the new versions like that. Cheers


----------



## CoreyL4

was having some issues with my z370 mobo. swapped it out for a z390. wow what a difference that made. overclocks with ease now and all functions (adaptive, etc) work correctly.


----------



## wingman99

CoreyL4 said:


> was having some issues with my z370 mobo. swapped it out for a z390. wow what a difference that made. overclocks with ease now and all functions (adaptive, etc) work correctly.


What was the overclock settings before and after motherboard change and what motherboards were used?


----------



## CoreyL4

wingman99 said:


> What was the overclock settings before and after motherboard change and what motherboards were used?


changed a msi z370 gaming pro carbon to a msi z390 gaming pro carbon ac.


----------



## wingman99

CoreyL4 said:


> was having some issues with my z370 mobo. swapped it out for a z390. wow what a difference that made. overclocks with ease now and all functions (adaptive, etc) work correctly.


What was easier with overclocking?


----------



## MonarchX

I'm suddenly unable to pass the latest AIDA64 non-AVX CPU+FPU+Cache test. PC locks up in less than 60 seconds. Temps get up to 95C in 5 seconds, eventually throttles, but everything is seated properly. When gaming temps are of course much lower - 80's or so, but still, can't even do 4.8Ghz at 1.36v stable. Room temp is 67 Fahrenheit. Is there anything quirky about Cryorig R1 Universal Tower heatsinks?

Settings here - https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GMHAvydiUXAlhPowZhB_XQnnv3PoQw1e/view?usp=sharing .


BTW, can BIOS do that? I think it all began since I updated to the latest version and some on ASUS ROG forums had similar instabilities from updating.


----------



## munternet

Made some changes to my overclock addressing the VCCIO & VCCSA as suggested (cheers  @ Knoxx29 )
I have it running stable now and I'm ready to start lowering the DRAM but everything else is already as low as I can get at this stage.
CPU 5.2GHz @ 1.46v max 80c
HyperX Preditor (2x8) 4000 CL19 4000MHz @ 1.43v stock timings (for now)
vccio 1.2375
vccsa 1.2375
uncore ratio 49x

No AVX offset but that's part of the reason I had to up the vcore. Was crashing as the maps transitioned in BFV.

I will be plumbing up the ram waterblocks and having a go at tuning it later.

1080 Ti never got over 41c

The uncore was stable from 4700 to 5100 in Prime95 so I chose the number in the middle.

Board is a MaximusX Hero with custom loop. Coolant maxed at 34c.

Any comments for improvements welcome


----------



## Cryptedvick

Hey guys, I have a curiosity, if you could help me with some feedback. 
Basically, I think my temps are a little high, using a Noctua NHD15. Chip is delidded + liquid metal about 1.5 years ago, ambient temps is 23.5C 

5Ghz 1.39v 205W under AIDA FPU test pushes the chip to 90C max 
4.8Ghz 1.29v 175W under AIDA FPU test pushes the chip to 78C max 

These temps seem a little high with this Noctua cooler, given that I also have the side panel off and a delidded chip, what do you guys think? 
What are your temps when drawing ~200W from the CPU? 
Anyone with this cooler as well have some comparable runs with AVX? 

+rep for help, of course.

edit: paste was replaced a few weeks ago due to this concern but no change in temps. (paste used: MX4)


----------



## GeneO

Cryptedvick said:


> Hey guys, I have a curiosity, if you could help me with some feedback.
> Basically, I think my temps are a little high, using a Noctua NHD15. Chip is delidded + liquid metal about 1.5 years ago, ambient temps is 23.5C
> 
> 5Ghz 1.39v 205W under AIDA FPU test pushes the chip to 90C max
> 4.8Ghz 1.29v 175W under AIDA FPU test pushes the chip to 78C max
> 
> These temps seem a little high with this Noctua cooler, given that I also have the side panel off and a delidded chip, what do you guys think?
> What are your temps when drawing ~200W from the CPU?
> Anyone with this cooler as well have some comparable runs with AVX?
> 
> +rep for help, of course.
> 
> edit: paste was replaced a few weeks ago due to this concern but no change in temps. (paste used: MX4)


I can only give you another data point. On my 8086k on that test, my 5GHz AVX=0 load voltage is 1.28v, core power drawn 140W and 70c temp. I don't think they are unreasonable, given the voltage and power.


----------



## Cryptedvick

GeneO said:


> I can only give you another data point. On my 8086k on that test, my 5GHz AVX=0 load voltage is 1.28v, core power drawn 140W and 70c temp. I don't think they are unreasonable, given the voltage and power.


Is your CPU also delidded?


----------



## GeneO

Cryptedvick said:


> Is your CPU also delidded?


Yes.


----------



## Maxime12888

Hello guys i have the 8700k from a year now, my board is asrock z370 sli/ac , my cpu cooler is cryorig h7.

I had help from another site lately because I was looking for a way to lower the temperature on my 8700K I7 and is has the voltage of cpu.. i have changed it from auto to offset mode -145 , it seems stable to me according to my tests .. I have 60C at 64C in full load and 1.088V in cpu Z with the turbo intel. Before with the auto voltage i having 1,26V and 82C.. is much better!

Since that i have been trying to OC to 4.7 on all cores for testing. I had to increase the voltage of the CPU since. i am now on -125 now for the OC 4.7 because i got freeze sometimes or blue screen. I am trying -125 now. In full load now i have 79C to 84C and cpu z give me 1,232V or 1,248V .

My settings in the bios is : 47 on all cores , voltage cpu offset mode -125 , LLC is level 3 and all others settings I have changed nothing.
Not sure i will keep 4,7 since my temps.. probably back to stock but i test for now. Is is safe to keep it like this on a long term? And what is the best settings i can try? may be some settings that I can optimized? No my cpu is not delied. My cooler is fine right! i have see some people have a cpu liquid cooler and have the same temps like me.


----------



## Blze001

Maxime12888 said:


> Hello guys i have the 8700k from a year now, my board is asrock z370 sli/ac , my cpu cooler is cryorig h7.
> 
> No my cpu is not delied. My cooler is fine right! i have see some people have a cpu liquid cooler and have the same temps like me.


The issue isn't your cooler, your cooler is fine yes. The reason so many of us delid is because the bottleneck for cooling is that TIM they put on it at the factory. That's why you see liquid coolers with similar temps, they're being held back by the TIM as well.

The TIM works fine for stock speeds and lasts an extremely long time, but overclocking is always going to be a challenge with heat without a delid.


----------



## Knoxx29

Blze001 said:


> That's why you see liquid coolers with similar temps, they're being held back by the TIM as well.
> The TIM works fine for stock speeds and lasts an extremely long time, but overclocking is always going to be a challenge with heat without a delid.



I guess i am one of those few lucky that never had Temp issues with the 8700K running at 5.1GHz


----------



## Thoth420

I can't really get my 8700k above 4.9 (0 AVX). However at 4.9 it runs perfectly stable at 1.28v both under idle and load via numerous sources. LLC at 6. Anything else droops or overshoots too high. Meh I'm happy with the performance though and I have a delidded i9 9900k from Silicon Lottery that does 5.0 at 1.3v but the avx offset is at 3. Still tinkering with her though.


----------



## Maxime12888

Blze001 said:


> The issue isn't your cooler, your cooler is fine yes. The reason so many of us delid is because the bottleneck for cooling is that TIM they put on it at the factory. That's why you see liquid coolers with similar temps, they're being held back by the TIM as well.
> 
> The TIM works fine for stock speeds and lasts an extremely long time, but overclocking is always going to be a challenge with heat without a delid.



Overclocking is just fine but is not a thing obligatory for me.. with a 4,7 i will be happy.



I have seen that the liquid metal has a shorter life than the intel paste. the liquid metal dry out after 2 or 3 years. intel paste can do the life of the cpu! I do not want to change at this frequency.


----------



## Zfast4y0u

so i went delided my 8700k, put ek paste on it, now temps are 50-55c on prime95, aida64 stress test 70c. before i had some cores hit 90c peak. this is on 5ghz oc, 1.3v llc5 no avx offset


----------



## worms14

Guys, it's worth changing something to get more OC?


----------



## RR.Bear

My small expirience witch memory oc


----------



## Blze001

Maxime12888 said:


> Overclocking is just fine but is not a thing obligatory for me.. with a 4,7 i will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that the liquid metal has a shorter life than the intel paste. the liquid metal dry out after 2 or 3 years. intel paste can do the life of the cpu! I do not want to change at this frequency.


IIRC, GamersNexus did a test comparing LM that had been in use for one year constantly with freshly applied stuff and the results were within margin of error. Not to say LM will never degrade, but I don't think it has this 2/3 year lifespan that gets mentioned frequently.

That said, in your case, I'd bump down to 4.5 and call it a day. TBF, the real-world performance difference between 5/4.7/4.5 is minimal outside benchmarks, but noticeable with temp reductions. An 8700k will run for ages at 4.5 temps. Yes, you'll lose some FPS on high resolutions, but if you were the type paranoid about every single frame, you would've already delidded!


----------



## Spieler4

In the search for a better experience when playing mostly old games I have disabled Hyper Threading in bios to make higher Core Speed possible.
CPU singlescore


----------



## RR.Bear

Privet


----------



## Globespy

Blze001 said:


> IIRC, GamersNexus did a test comparing LM that had been in use for one year constantly with freshly applied stuff and the results were within margin of error. Not to say LM will never degrade, but I don't think it has this 2/3 year lifespan that gets mentioned frequently.
> 
> That said, in your case, I'd bump down to 4.5 and call it a day. TBF, the real-world performance difference between 5/4.7/4.5 is minimal outside benchmarks, but noticeable with temp reductions. An 8700k will run for ages at 4.5 temps. Yes, you'll lose some FPS on high resolutions, but if you were the type paranoid about every single frame, you would've already delidded!


Wouldn't the higher resolutions become more GPU dependent, thus the CPU clock speed becomes less relevant as the resolution increases.
At 4K you can virtually use any CPU since it's pretty much all GPU - many videos and talks on this.

As for lower resolutions (1080p), CPU is much more important, especially in applications/games that use older core engines and are often limited to using just a couple of CPU cores. The highest possible single core clock speed makes a huge difference in FPS.
A good example of this is iRacing, something I do a lot.


----------



## Zemach

8086K Low vcore HT on off + IMC Test


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Anyone that can get 5.6Ghz and 5000Mhz CL16's can put down their work and go out and play. 

I got a quick question, how much vdroop do you get from a full load? I've got it set to 5.3Ghz at 1.34v and it's 1.3? under a full load, LLC level 6 (Asus), all stable. Is this normal?


----------



## Falkentyne

Neo_Morpheus said:


> Anyone that can get 5.6Ghz and 5000Mhz CL16's can put down their work and go out and play.
> 
> I got a quick question, how much vdroop do you get from a full load? I've got it set to 5.3Ghz at 1.34v and it's 1.3? under a full load, LLC level 6 (Asus), all stable. Is this normal?


Yes it's normal. What motherboard is that? If it's not a maximus XI, the vdroop could be higher than shown.
Vdroop is exactly:

mOhms of Loadline * Amps= millivolts (vdroop).
Then you get the true load voltage by converting your bios target voltage to mv (e.g. 1.34v=1340mv), then subtracting Bios target voltage =vdroop.

Unfortunately, many motherboards don't monitor amps draw from the VRM's. Motherboards that do usually also have an on-die sense VRM readout called "VR VOUT". Without the VRM able to monitor VCC_Sense voltage and Current IOUT, it's impossible to calculate accurate vdroop without probing hardware. If you have current iOUT sensors, you can calculate exactly how many mOhms your LLC settings are applying, with LLC8 being the mosgt extreme, 0.01 mOhms.

I don't have the mOhm values for Asus boards, but I'm guessing that LLC6 is '75%' vdroop reduction, so if base mOhms (Loadline Calibration=Auto/Standard/Normal) is 1.6 mOhms, then 1.6 * .75=1.2, and 1.6-1.2= 0.4 mOhms of Loadline. If that were a 6 core processor, then 2.1 * .75 = 1.525, 2.1 - 1.525=0.52 mOhms of vdroop.


----------



## Bride

8700k @ 5.2 @ 4.4 @ 1.48v core @ 1.32v vccsa and vccio @ AVX0

at 4.8 and 5.0 i can keep better voltages but at 5.2 i can't drop it down sadly. at 5.3 AVX0 i need 1.60v that's giving to me an hour of occt but at insane temps.
water cooled system and delid



at 5.0 everything all right


----------



## Hashiriya415

I want to join, but I'm kinda stuck trying to figure out why Prime small FFTs temps are 80c at factory settings.
8700K delidded. No silicone, just loose. 
Scythe Big Shuriken 3 cooler, had Phobya Hegrease and now the Scythe paste that came with cooler.
Case is open.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Falkentyne thanks for info, you are always so right on. 

I was just watching the Gamers Nexus Overclocking i7-8086K Past 5GHz on youtube and tried the old BCLK setting to 101. I think I might have to lower my NB frequency from 5100 and all the timings of the ram are out, but I couldn't get fully stable. Steve Burke is alright, imagine going to a bar with a live band, drinking some beer while talking about some interesting computer idea. 

Anyway, I set LLC to level 7 (Board has 8 settings at max) and lowered my voltage setting to 1.33v, so it still hits 1.305v on full load, I suppose that's about where it should be .2V or .3V difference.


----------



## Globespy

Maxime12888 said:


> Overclocking is just fine but is not a thing obligatory for me.. with a 4,7 i will be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen that the liquid metal has a shorter life than the intel paste. the liquid metal dry out after 2 or 3 years. intel paste can do the life of the cpu! I do not want to change at this frequency.


Where did you get this info from?
Gamers Nexus did a video where they actually removed the IHS on a delidded (conductonaut liquid metal) CPU after about 1.5 years and there was absolutely zero evidence of it drying up.
In fact it looked exactly the same as it did when it was first applied.
So, it looks like it's actually much better than regular TIM (Arctic silver etc) which i have had to literally scrape off after only a couple of years because it had dried to clay.

I'd re-check your source....


----------



## ViTosS

If a worker from Prime95 keeps getting stopped, it means my OC is unstable, right? I got no BSOD or Windows errors through HWInfo64, but after a while running Prime95 a worker gets stopped...


----------



## wingman99

ViTosS said:


> If a worker from Prime95 keeps getting stopped, it means my OC is unstable, right? I got no BSOD or Windows errors through HWInfo64, but after a while running Prime95 a worker gets stopped...


Correct when a worker from prime95 stops the OC is unstable.


----------



## tartmann

Anyone have problems cooling the 8700K at 4.7Ghz with 1.225 volts delidded thermal grizzly conductonaut in between ihs, die and cooler. Cooler is a Corsair H100I V2. I hit 90C in a run of Cinebench R20. I don't feel like these are reasonable temps.


----------



## Falkentyne

tartmann said:


> Anyone have problems cooling the 8700K at 4.7Ghz with 1.225 volts delidded thermal grizzly conductonaut in between ihs, die and cooler. Cooler is a Corsair H100I V2. I hit 90C in a run of Cinebench R20. I don't feel like these are reasonable temps.


Is the pump circulating warm water to the rad? If it's not, check the contact of the block.

How did you re-seal the IHS? If you applied glue around the entire edge of the heatsink, you could have elevated the IHS up (which is one thing delidding is supposed to help reduce) so there is poor contact between IHS and die. The best way to re-lid is to clean off ALL of the old intel black silicone and apply four VERY SMALL tiny tiny (did I say tiny?) drops of "RTV Silicone" (like Permatex) in each corner of the IHS. (If you can sand the edges of the IHS down to where the copper shows along the fringes, that's even better too for a better fit). Then let it dry for an hour or two with pressure on the IHS and then you can remount it. 
Some people will argue vehemently against using anything to reseal the IHS, but many users who tested the four tiny dab method feel that is the best method, as it also makes it very easy to delid again.
The reason you want to use the bare minimum of RTV in each corner of the IHS is because RTV will expand slightly when it hardens, so you don't want the IHS to be lifted up from the core from this. Some users who tried to coat the entire edge ring of the IHS encountered this with bad temps.

Also when applying LM, always paint the underside of the IHS (in the shape of the die) with LM, not just the CPU core. LM requires both sides to be coated for proper adhesion and so that the LM on the "dry" side doesnt somehow get pooled and lifted off. LM likes to pool, very much like water droplets.


----------



## GeneO

tartmann said:


> Anyone have problems cooling the 8700K at 4.7Ghz with 1.225 volts delidded thermal grizzly conductonaut in between ihs, die and cooler. Cooler is a Corsair H100I V2. I hit 90C in a run of Cinebench R20. I don't feel like these are reasonable temps.


They are not reasonable.


----------



## tartmann

I had it delidded before and re delidded it with conductonaut and cleaned for of the intel black silicone off. Right now i don't have it glued down. Just clamped down with the socket and cooler. I did what Falkentyne said. Put liquid metal on the die and underside of the IHS. I bought the Rockit Cool Copper IHS for even more surface area too. Covered it and the cold plate for the cooler with conductonaut also. I did drop a few more degrees to be honest. I feel like something must be wrong with the cooler at this point. I have it operating as push/pull in a Define R6. I know my airflow isn't bad. I'm thinking RMA the cooler or get something else.


----------



## Falkentyne

tartmann said:


> I had it delidded before and re delidded it with conductonaut and cleaned for of the intel black silicone off. Right now i don't have it glued down. Just clamped down with the socket and cooler. I did what Falkentyne said. Put liquid metal on the die and underside of the IHS. I bought the Rockit Cool Copper IHS for even more surface area too. Covered it and the cold plate for the cooler with conductonaut also. I did drop a few more degrees to be honest. I feel like something must be wrong with the cooler at this point. I have it operating as push/pull in a Define R6. I know my airflow isn't bad. I'm thinking RMA the cooler or get something else.


There has been more than one person on these forums who bought a 9900K and had a Corsair 100i/115i fail not long after they installed it (when it worked on their previous CPU).
RMA'ing/buying a new cooler fixed the problem for them.


----------



## tartmann

New cooler it is. Just wanted to narrow it down thanks. +Rep


----------



## munternet

Globespy said:


> Where did you get this info from?
> Gamers Nexus did a video where they actually removed the IHS on a delidded (conductonaut liquid metal) CPU after about 1.5 years and there was absolutely zero evidence of it drying up.
> In fact it looked exactly the same as it did when it was first applied.
> So, it looks like it's actually much better than regular TIM (Arctic silver etc) which i have had to literally scrape off after only a couple of years because it had dried to clay.
> 
> I'd re-check your source....


On my delided 8700k running low 80c between the copper waterblock and copper IHS the conductonaut liquid metal dried up within a few months. I had to scrape it off and sand it before reapplying because it moved when I changed the hard pipes. The chip to the IHS remains with conductonaut liquid metal and is superglued and still running temps of ~79c. I got carried away with the superglue, so I hope it never needs re-doing


----------



## aayman_farzand

Cinebench R20 is drastically different from R15. What temperatures are everyone else getting? I'm hitting 90C too and I believe I have a -5 AVX offset.


----------



## Knoxx29

it is ok if i test/run a 8086K? at the end it is a 8700K


----------



## GeneO

Knoxx29 said:


> it is ok if i test/run a 8086K? at the end it is a 8700K


No, get the hell outa here! LOL


----------



## Knoxx29

GeneO said:


> No, get the hell outa here! LOL



Mind your own business, i wasn't talking to you.


----------



## ViTosS

I'm tried to make my CPU downclock and downvolt, so I'm using Adaptive Voltage, I've set Windows Power Plan to 5% minimum state for CPU (while using it at high performance 100% max state), also set C-States in BIOS to ENABLED/AUTO and Intel SpeedStep to ENABLED/AUTO, but for some reason that I don't know, only my frequency is downclocking to 800Mhz, what else do I need to change to have the voltage drop? Thanks.

Edit.: Figured it out, it was cache ratio that was set at 48x for min and max value, had to put min value to AUTO and now the CPU is downclocking and downvolting, time to stress test!


----------



## chispy

After some tweaking and testing and re-testing i have manage finally 5.1Ghz on my 8700K delided at 1.39v , avx -3 and 32gb of ddr4 at 3600Mhz stable for 24/7 use and temps on the low to mid ~70s on a strong custom H2O loop. Before delid i could not get it 5Ghz stable at all. In my opinion deliding is a must on this cpus.


----------



## Knoxx29

chispy said:


> After some tweaking and testing and re-testing i have manage finally 5.1Ghz on my 8700K delided at 1.39v , avx -3 and 32gb of ddr4 at 3600Mhz stable for 24/7 use and temps on the low to mid ~70s on a strong custom H2O loop. Before delid i could not get it 5Ghz stable at all. In my opinion deliding is a must on this cpus.



Delidding it is not a must, it is matter of luck/Silicon Lottery.


----------



## chispy

Knoxx29 said:


> Delidding it is not a must, it is matter of luck/Silicon Lottery.


Agree , but if you really want to get the best temperatures out of it it and looking for the best performance/overclock at low temps is obviously the best to delid. In my opinion delid is the way to go on this cpus with the chicken poop thermal compound Intel is using


----------



## Knoxx29

chispy said:


> if you really want to get the best temperatures out of it it and looking for the best performance/overclock at low temps is obviously the best to delid.



That is why since a few years ago when Intel released the 7700K and i bought one i went Waterchiller so i don't have to worry about CPU temps anymore


----------



## chispy

Fair enough  , also running chiller and ss on my cpus , LN2 once in a while since i'm semi retired from extreme ocing..


----------



## Knoxx29

chispy said:


> also running chiller and ss on my cpus



If so why did you Delidd it?


----------



## chispy

Cannot max clocks on LN2 without deliding bro , it is a must for extreme overclocking


----------



## Knoxx29

GeneO said:


> No, get the hell outa here! LOL


You are not funny at all :thumb:


----------



## ViTosS

I'm stable 5.2Ghz -1 AVX at 1.408 idle and 1.360~.1376 full load, tested 8h of Realbench for AVX and 2h of Prime 26.6 for 5.2Ghz non-AVX. Can I run this 1.408v daily since I'm using adaptive voltage mode?


----------



## GeneO

Knoxx29 said:


> You are not funny at all :thumb:


Your "introduction" wasn't funny or that clever to tell you the truth. :thumb:


----------



## Bride

Hi guys, advises for decrease the Vcore, reducing the temperatures? whatever it's recommended to keep VCCIO and VCCSA at 1.35, it's risky to bring it at 1.38 or 1.40?

5.2GHz
Vcore 1.520
VCCIO 1.350
VCCSA 1.350
VCC substained 1.020
VCCPLL 1.020
VCCPLL OC 1.250

AVX0
OCCT >10 hours

at 5GHz i can keep a Vcore of 1.35


----------



## Falkentyne

Bride said:


> Hi guys, advises for decrease the Vcore, reducing the temperatures? whatever it's recommended to keep VCCIO and VCCSA at 1.35, it's risky to bring it at 1.38 or 1.40?
> 
> 5.2GHz
> Vcore 1.520
> VCCIO 1.350
> VCCSA 1.350
> VCC substained 1.020
> VCCPLL 1.020
> VCCPLL OC 1.250
> 
> AVX0
> OCCT >10 hours
> 
> at 5GHz i can keep a Vcore of 1.35


How long have you had that cpu?

If you're on air cooling, that CPU is going to degrade rather fast.
Maximum VID is 1.52v, and the CPU should not be subject to a clock here (in other words, 0 amps). Intel specifies default loadline calibration to be used, so at a 138 amp load (max) for 6 cores, and a loadline of 2.1 mOhms (default loadline for 6 core), thats 138 * 2.1 = 289mv of vdroop; 1520 mv - 289=1231, so about a 1.230v-1.240v maximum VR VOUT (this is true load voltage) at 138 amps for maximum safe current and voltage.

At that amp draw, VR VOUT can probably go higher up without short term risks, maybe like 1.3v or so; I'm just giving the max safe VR VOUT where degradation is guaranteed not to occur (at max load).

But you're pushing 1.462v on VR VOUT at 135 amps (*and* at 99C!!!!), since Loadline Calibration is reducing the vdroop mOhms slope (assuming you are using LLC Turbo, for 75% reduced vdroop, which is about 0.5 mOhms rather than 2.1 mOhms for default). This is FAR beyond any safe limits. CPU degradation *will* occur here. Not a matter of if or maybe, but will.

Just keep that in mind.
(VR VOUT is the voltage the CPU is getting after vdroop reduction (ignoring transient spikes and dips also. Transient spikes and dips increase at heavy amps at tighter loadline calibration levels, which require an oscilloscope to measure).


----------



## Deceived

Make sure to set your Load Line Calibration to Default! My chip was running at 1.371 for an entire year until I set my LLC to default and it ran at a fixed voltage instead! Very Important!


----------



## Bride

Falkentyne said:


> How long have you had that cpu?
> 
> If you're on air cooling, that CPU is going to degrade rather fast.
> Maximum VID is 1.52v, and the CPU should not be subject to a clock here (in other words, 0 amps). Intel specifies default loadline calibration to be used, so at a 138 amp load (max) for 6 cores, and a loadline of 2.1 mOhms (default loadline for 6 core), thats 138 * 2.1 = 289mv of vdroop; 1520 mv - 289=1231, so about a 1.230v-1.240v maximum VR VOUT (this is true load voltage) at 138 amps for maximum safe current and voltage.
> 
> At that amp draw, VR VOUT can probably go higher up without short term risks, maybe like 1.3v or so; I'm just giving the max safe VR VOUT where degradation is guaranteed not to occur (at max load).
> 
> But you're pushing 1.462v on VR VOUT at 135 amps (*and* at 99C!!!!), since Loadline Calibration is reducing the vdroop mOhms slope (assuming you are using LLC Turbo, for 75% reduced vdroop, which is about 0.5 mOhms rather than 2.1 mOhms for default). This is FAR beyond any safe limits. CPU degradation *will* occur here. Not a matter of if or maybe, but will.
> 
> Just keep that in mind.
> (VR VOUT is the voltage the CPU is getting after vdroop reduction (ignoring transient spikes and dips also. Transient spikes and dips increase at heavy amps at tighter loadline calibration levels, which require an oscilloscope to measure).


thanks for the detailed answer, i have this CPU from few years. water cooled system. room temp around 34 degrees. I'll try to optimize this OC following your advises!


----------



## Bride

Deceived said:


> Make sure to set your Load Line Calibration to Default! My chip was running at 1.371 for an entire year until I set my LLC to default and it ran at a fixed voltage instead! Very Important!


checking it, tks. both AC/DC and Vcore load lines on extreme


----------



## r0b3r

Hello, I wanted to ask you for advice, I have the signature PC, with the following OC and configuration:












































































is currently passing prime 95 to see its stability 100% since at 1.37v with the same configuration was not hung, but it came out in the hwinfo, the issue is that the maximum cache I have it in 47 and step from there in the hwinfo, cpuz etc ... does not rise from there of 4700 mhz, that is to say if I put 47, it appears 4700 mhz in hwinfo and cpuz, but if I put 48 or 49 it still appears 4700 mhz, why is that? Any configuration or hardware problem? How do you see the vcore you have for 24/7? Can any configuration or similar recommendation lower the vcore or do I really have a "bad" micro? Thanks in advance


----------



## Falkentyne

r0b3r said:


> Hello, I wanted to ask you for advice, I have the signature PC, with the following OC and configuration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is currently passing prime 95 to see its stability 100% since at 1.37v with the same configuration was not hung, but it came out in the hwinfo, the issue is that the maximum cache I have it in 47 and step from there in the hwinfo, cpuz etc ... does not rise from there of 4700 mhz, that is to say if I put 47, it appears 4700 mhz in hwinfo and cpuz, but if I put 48 or 49 it still appears 4700 mhz, why is that? Any configuration or hardware problem? How do you see the vcore you have for 24/7? Can any configuration or similar recommendation lower the vcore or do I really have a "bad" micro? Thanks in advance


Disable ring to core offset ratio whatever it's called in the bios. Gigabyte calls it Ring Down Bin.
You can also, if you can find it in your UEFI, set min and max cache ratio to the same value, instead of entering in a direct value (min=48, max=48), if that's in the Asus bios.
Nuclear option: download Throttlestop 8.70+ and set min and max cache ratio to the same value in there.


----------



## r0b3r

Falkentyne said:


> Disable ring to core offset ratio whatever it's called in the bios. Gigabyte calls it Ring Down Bin.
> You can also, if you can find it in your UEFI, set min and max cache ratio to the same value, instead of entering in a direct value (min=48, max=48), if that's in the Asus bios.
> Nuclear option: download Throttlestop 8.70+ and set min and max cache ratio to the same value in there.



I will follow his steps, what would he gain from what he says?

I have now passed prime95 2 hours the test of 2 hours, without errors and with 1.39vcore and 47 max cache.
It's a lot vcore for 24/7 right?



I found that option in the bios ring bin and I have set it to disabled, now if cache goes above 4700! Is this correctly configured? Would you change or improve some of the configuration of the images? I would like to have less voltage since it is 24/7 ... (if we would all like it haha)



They say it is advisable to have ring-activated bin as I had before, is it true?


----------



## munternet

F12 to take nice clear bios pics to a usb device


----------



## TeslaHUN

I didint win the silicon lottery sadly 
My chip is rather bad .
5 ghz @ 1,385V
5,1 ghz 1,4V
Delidded , custom watercoling, Asrock K6 Fatality mobo.


----------



## r0b3r

Falkentyne said:


> Disable ring to core offset ratio whatever it's called in the bios. Gigabyte calls it Ring Down Bin.
> You can also, if you can find it in your UEFI, set min and max cache ratio to the same value, instead of entering in a direct value (min=48, max=48), if that's in the Asus bios.
> Nuclear option: download Throttlestop 8.70+ and set min and max cache ratio to the same value in there.



What configuration would you do for 24/7 without degradation? Is it possible to lower vcore in some way without failure? or my unit is very bad and better to change rma?


----------



## Bride

4.8GHz
Vcore 1.250
VCCIO and VCCSA auto


PRIME95 >8 hours


----------



## munternet

TeslaHUN said:


> I didint win the silicon lottery sadly
> My chip is rather bad .
> 5 ghz @ 1,385V
> 5,1 ghz 1,4V
> Delidded , custom watercoling, Asrock K6 Fatality mobo.


There's nothing wrong with that!
Many 8700k's won't go to 5GHz at all since the release of the 8086k and even before that
I never thought of mine as bad and it's much the same as yours, taking 1.48v to remain stable at 5.2GHz
What temps are you hitting? I like to keep mine no higher than about 83c-84c max peaks during stress testing and BFV


----------



## munternet

Bride said:


> 4.8GHz
> Vcore 1.250
> VCCIO and VCCSA auto
> 
> 
> PRIME95 >8 hours


Nice 
I might look at going manual on the VCCIO and VCCSA though.
1.4v is pretty high on VCCSA from what I've been told

Edit: How many threads made it to the end of that prime95?
It looks like 9?


----------



## TeslaHUN

munternet said:


> There's nothing wrong with that!
> Many 8700k's won't go to 5GHz at all since the release of the 8086k and even before that
> I never thought of mine as bad and it's much the same as yours, taking 1.48v to remain stable at 5.2GHz
> What temps are you hitting? I like to keep mine no higher than about 83c-84c max peaks during stress testing and BFV



65-67C peak after few hour battlefield V multi @ 5,1 .I dont do stress tests


----------



## Bride

munternet said:


> Nice
> I might look at going manual on the VCCIO and VCCSA though.
> 1.4v is pretty high on VCCSA from what I've been told
> 
> Edit: How many threads made it to the end of that prime95?
> It looks like 9?


I used the default settings of Prime95. Yes, VCCSA in auto it's insanely high, i will try to set it at 1.32v. Also using a full 12 cores test


----------



## jeandoumpier

Hello guys.
I own i7 8700k and running it at 4.7 at all cores with 1.22 voltage (less of that it's a bit unstable sometimes).
The problem is that despite the fact aida64 cpu stress test gives me max 71-72 C during test for 20 or 40 minutes etc, into game (bf v) and with gpu (1080ti) giving 71C (normally i think), cpu MAX temp is most of the times along 82. Of course this 82 it's just a peak and not the permanent temperature through game. Most of temps are 73-75-76 etc, but peaks gives 82-83 - that's why hwmonitor gives me these temps as max many times.
What do you think it's causing that? Maybe bad airflow of my case?

P.S. My cooler is air cooler, Noctua D14.


----------



## munternet

jeandoumpier said:


> Hello guys.
> I own i7 8700k and running it at 4.7 at all cores with 1.22 voltage (less of that it's a bit unstable sometimes).
> The problem is that despite the fact aida64 cpu stress test gives me max 71-72 C during test for 20 or 40 minutes etc, into game (bf v) and with gpu (1080ti) giving 71C (normally i think), cpu MAX temp is most of the times along 82. Of course this 82 it's just a peak and not the permanent temperature through game. Most of temps are 73-75-76 etc, but peaks gives 82-83 - that's why hwmonitor gives me these temps as max many times.
> What do you think it's causing that? Maybe bad airflow of my case?
> 
> P.S. My cooler is air cooler, Noctua D14.


I would imagine that with 1.22v you should have no trouble keeping it cool with decent airflow. 
You could try taking the pc side cover off to test if the GPU is producing a lot of heat that isn't clearing out.
I assume your thermal paste is all good?
I wouldn't think you need an avx offset at 4.7GHz.


----------



## Knoxx29

Bride said:


> I used the default settings of Prime95. Yes, VCCSA in auto it's insanely high, i will try to set it at 1.32v. Also using a full 12 cores test



I didn't know that there was a 12 cores 8700K version.:thumb:


----------



## Bride

4.8GHz
Vcore 1.250v
VCCIO 1.280v
VCCSA 1.300v

DDR4 HOF Extreme 3600 to 4000
1.480v

PRIME95 >12 hours


----------



## jeandoumpier

Gpu is surely gives more heat that mostly stays inside and heats everything, i know that because when sometimes i pull out side panel of case my temps are 7-8 celcius less.
So,what can i do in that situation? To be without side panel for all over summer?


----------



## munternet

jeandoumpier said:


> Gpu is surely gives more heat that mostly stays inside and heats everything, i know that because when sometimes i pull out side panel of case my temps are 7-8 celcius less.
> So,what can i do in that situation? To be without side panel for all over summer?


Up to you really. I leave my case side panel off permanently and I removed the metal grills to maximize air flow through the radiators. It means I have to blow it out periodically but it makes a world of difference.
I know your setup will be different but the cooler you can get your GPU especially, the better it will perform due to Boost3 control, from what I have read.
Try to get the air to flow so the GPU heat is exhausted without passing over other components.
What is your current case/fan setup?


----------



## munternet

Bride said:


> 4.8GHz
> Vcore 1.250v
> VCCIO 1.280v
> VCCSA 1.300v
> 
> DDR4 HOF Extreme 3600 to 4000
> 1.480v
> 
> PRIME95 >12 hours


It looks like only 10 threads crossed the finish line in Prime95.
It may need a little more tweaking 
The vccio and vccsa look much better but you can probably get them lower still. I find 1.2375v the maximum stable voltage on either on my motherboard. Any higher gives diminishing returns on both CPU and memory overclocking.
You still have room on the vcore if needed.


----------



## Bride

munternet said:


> It looks like only 10 threads crossed the finish line in Prime95.
> It may need a little more tweaking
> The vccio and vccsa look much better but you can probably get them lower still. I find 1.2375v the maximum stable voltage on either on my motherboard. Any higher gives diminishing returns on both CPU and memory overclocking.
> You still have room on the vcore if needed.


yes, there was SUM and round off error checking selected in Prime test. now I will try to look at it for a better optimization


----------



## Bride

4.8GHz
Vcore 1.250v
VCCIO 1.250v
VCCSA 1.300v

DDR4 HOF Extreme from 3600 to 4000 MHz
1.480v

PRIME95 >7 hours


----------



## Bride

5.0 GHz
Vcore 1.360v
VCCIO 1.250v
VCCSA 1.300v

DDR4 HOF Extreme from 3600 to 4000 MHz
1.480v

OCCT >13 hours


----------



## Bride

Knoxx29 said:


> I didn't know that there was a 12 cores 8700K version.:thumb:


ok ok, speaking correctly, 6 cores and 12 threads


----------



## Bride

jeandoumpier said:


> Gpu is surely gives more heat that mostly stays inside and heats everything, i know that because when sometimes i pull out side panel of case my temps are 7-8 celcius less.
> So,what can i do in that situation? To be without side panel for all over summer?


that's the easier way


----------



## Bride

hey guys, I'm remaking the solid base OC in these days, but running Prime95 (12 cores selected), at the end of the test, there are 11 cores without errors and 1 is missing... there is any reason? also I'm doing a "ping pong" between Prime, OCCT, Realbench, PerformaceTest... which one is the most reliable between these software? commonly i'm running OCCT but recently i pushed myself to use Prime...


----------



## munternet

Bride said:


> hey guys, I'm remaking the solid base OC in these days, but running Prime95 (12 cores selected), at the end of the test, there are 11 cores without errors and 1 is missing... there is any reason? also I'm doing a "ping pong" between Prime, OCCT, Realbench, PerformaceTest... which one is the most reliable between these software? commonly i'm running OCCT but recently i pushed myself to use Prime...


I am happy to use P95 and a couple of hours of BFV 

If one is missing it had an error.
What version of P95 and do you use:
custom
minFFT-1344k maxFFT-1344k
Tick "runFFTs in place" type 12288 for 16GB ram or 24576 for 32GB ram
How long do you run?

Do you have more info


----------



## Bride

munternet said:


> I am happy to use P95 and a couple of hours of BFV
> 
> If one is missing it had an error.
> What version of P95 and do you use:
> custom
> minFFT-1344k maxFFT-1344k
> Tick "runFFTs in place" type 12288 for 16GB ram or 24576 for 32GB ram
> How long do you run?
> 
> Do you have more info


Hi man, tks for your reply. I'm using the last version of P95. Blend torture test, without change anything. Usually at least 1 hour, but commonly all the night time. In the end, there is always a core or more missing, no errors on the remaining cores, but something is wrong...


----------



## Knoxx29

Bride said:


> In the end, there is always a core or more missing, no errors on the remaining cores, but something is wrong...



Surely more Voltage required, maybe try running the CPU at 4.9GHZ with the same voltage and see if you get any error or add more voltage to the actual Overclock, you take your pick:thumb:


----------



## cdnGhost

Have yet to get any serious test due to a vacation I am about to go on, but so far its seem stable on day to day use no crashes.

i7-8086k @ 5ghz with a 1.25 voltage

link to my CPUZ validation as well https://valid.x86.fr/29ruhu


----------



## D13mass

munternet said:


> I am happy to use P95 and a couple of hours of BFV
> 
> If one is missing it had an error.
> What version of P95 and do you use:
> custom
> minFFT-1344k maxFFT-1344k
> Tick "runFFTs in place" type 12288 for 16GB ram or 24576 for 32GB ram
> How long do you run?
> 
> Do you have more info


I also will try this, thanks for sharing.

I have 8700K 5100Mhz, AVX offset = -1, Vcore = 1.34V, 32GB memory with such timings (see in attachment). For example: Intel Extreme Tuning Utility cpu test - Passed, Prime95 Small FFT test - Passed maybe 30 minutes, then I decided to turn off because temps were ~97, TechPowerUp MemTest64 10 loops - passed, was playing in AC Odyssey a few hours with no issues, working for 10 hours also without problems (coding: Selenium, Java, Groovy+ many browsers + game could be in background), but I can`t pass linX tests or OCCT test.

Previously I had 7700K (4800Mhz) for 2 years and even did not run any tests, just run a few rendering test and usually used my PC for work and game and did not see BSOD at all. 

So, I even not sure is it 'stability' test so important? Maybe need to check system in your real scenario and that`s it.


----------



## D13mass

And you know guys, I found information that Custom task in Prime95 with minFFT-1344k maxFFT-1344k => outdated.
Information from here https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ao7vpz/which_prime95_torture_test_to_run/ 
You will hear a lot of incorrect advice about Prime95 everywhere you go, simply because it's so old and folks haven't been checking their ancient habits are still best practice. You seem to have been given every piece of bad advice going in these comments here - not through malice or incompetence, it's just this advice is in the process of being invalidated (I'm working with the Prime95 dev as we speak) and is all obsolete.

Firstly, download the latest test-build version of Prime95 from here: https://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=506861&postcount=184

NB: Your system supports AVX-512, but I'd recommended disabling it while running these tests using the checkbox in the torture test window. Leave the others enabled.

Second, use the updated "Large FFTs" test to make sure your memory overclock/XMP profile is working correctly, run it for a few hours and make sure none of the threads stop running and you don't crash.

After that, use the "Small FFTs" test (not the "Smallest FFTs" one) to validate your CPU overclock, against a few hours should do nicely.


Good articles, I recommend to read both:
https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/intel-temperature-guide.1488337/ 
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/stress-test-cpu-pc-guide,5461-2.html


----------



## munternet

D13mass said:


> And you know guys, I found information that Custom task in Prime95 with minFFT-1344k maxFFT-1344k => outdated.
> Information from here https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ao7vpz/which_prime95_torture_test_to_run/
> You will hear a lot of incorrect advice about Prime95 everywhere you go, simply because it's so old and folks haven't been checking their ancient habits are still best practice. You seem to have been given every piece of bad advice going in these comments here - not through malice or incompetence, it's just this advice is in the process of being invalidated (I'm working with the Prime95 dev as we speak) and is all obsolete.
> 
> Firstly, download the latest test-build version of Prime95 from here: https://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=506861&postcount=184
> 
> NB: Your system supports AVX-512, but I'd recommended disabling it while running these tests using the checkbox in the torture test window. Leave the others enabled.
> 
> Second, use the updated "Large FFTs" test to make sure your memory overclock/XMP profile is working correctly, run it for a few hours and make sure none of the threads stop running and you don't crash.
> 
> After that, use the "Small FFTs" test (not the "Smallest FFTs" one) to validate your CPU overclock, against a few hours should do nicely.
> 
> Good articles, I recommend to read both:
> https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/intel-temperature-guide.1488337/
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/stress-test-cpu-pc-guide,5461-2.html


Cheers for the heads up, Ill look into it 

Edit: Just had a bit of a read. Looks like there have been some fairly recent updates and the 1344k fft's were more for Haswell CPU's.
I will try the new version. I know my system is stable in all the other tests I've tried, including RealBench 
Cheers 

Edit2: I see version 29.8b5 came out last month.


----------



## D13mass

munternet said:


> Cheers for the heads up, Ill look into it
> 
> Edit: Just had a bit of a read. Looks like there have been some fairly recent updates and the 1344k fft's were more for Haswell CPU's.
> I will try the new version. I know my system is stable in all the other tests I've tried, including RealBench
> Cheers
> 
> Edit2: I see version 29.8b5 came out last month.


That`s right, 29.8b5 is latest.

BTW: I have run prime95 29.8b5 Small test with no AVX at all for 3 hours, then run Large the same - no AVX (L test for ram and memory controller) also for 3 hours and after all I have run RealBench 2.56 for 2 hours with Memory 'Up to 16GB RAM' (I have 32GB). As result after all these tests I got no errors, no issues at all, max temps which I saw - 89C in RealBench, 70 in prime95 (without AVX it`s so cold), played in AC Odyssey for 2 hours - no crashes, so I am sure for 99% that my system is stable now, even more - I decreased cpu voltage and it works fine (Vcrore = 1.32V for 5GHz)

Just my opinion


----------



## Bride

Knoxx29 said:


> Surely more Voltage required, maybe try running the CPU at 4.9GHZ with the same voltage and see if you get any error or add more voltage to the actual Overclock, you take your pick:thumb:


I'll try, I'm thinking also about an under voltage problem, let's see, tks


----------



## ViTosS

5.2Ghz 0 AVX offset stable at 1.376v


----------



## munternet

ViTosS said:


> 5.2Ghz 0 AVX offset stable at 1.376v


Wow, how do you get your voltages so low?
Best I can do with proper stability :|


----------



## ViTosS

munternet said:


> Wow, how do you get your voltages so low?
> Best I can do with proper stability :|


I have no idea haha, my CPU needs 1.296v for 5.0Ghz, I never tried anything above, it's really cold now in my city (16ºC) and probably I'm only stable because of the lower temperature, I hope not, I hope in the summer I have the same result of stability.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

D13mass said:


> And you know guys, I found information that Custom task in Prime95 with minFFT-1344k maxFFT-1344k => outdated.
> Information from here https://www.reddit.com/r/overclocking/comments/ao7vpz/which_prime95_torture_test_to_run/
> You will hear a lot of incorrect advice about Prime95 everywhere you go, simply because it's so old and folks haven't been checking their ancient habits are still best practice. You seem to have been given every piece of bad advice going in these comments here - not through malice or incompetence, it's just this advice is in the process of being invalidated (I'm working with the Prime95 dev as we speak) and is all obsolete.
> 
> Firstly, download the latest test-build version of Prime95 from here: https://www.mersenneforum.org/showpost.php?p=506861&postcount=184
> 
> NB: Your system supports AVX-512, but I'd recommended disabling it while running these tests using the checkbox in the torture test window. Leave the others enabled.
> 
> Second, use the updated "Large FFTs" test to make sure your memory overclock/XMP profile is working correctly, run it for a few hours and make sure none of the threads stop running and you don't crash.
> 
> After that, use the "Small FFTs" test (not the "Smallest FFTs" one) to validate your CPU overclock, against a few hours should do nicely.
> 
> 
> Good articles, I recommend to read both:
> https://forums.tomshardware.com/threads/intel-temperature-guide.1488337/
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/stress-test-cpu-pc-guide,5461-2.html


well running P95 now a days all together is kind of outdated..
validating an overclock is always subjective to every user and specially using repetitive instructions sets and a power virus known as p95.

But soon people will find out when they get into more cores and more power usage... XD


----------



## spddmn24

I just wanted to make sure this was safe for use in handbrake. 1.33 vcore and turbo LLC in bios if that matters. Motherboard is Z370 aorus gaming 7.


----------



## jdj9

Hi.

PC specs:

Mobo: Asus Z390 TUF Pro Gaming
CPU: 8700k non-delid, 4.7GHz on all cores using offset mode.
Ram: Corsair 4x8gb 3200mhz cl16 XMP 1
GPU: MSI GTX 1080 TI Gaming X 11G
Case: Corsair Air 540 (3x120mm front intake, i rear 140mm exaust, 2x140mm exaust)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-U12A (their latest release - same performance as the NH-D15s)

Not planning to Delid since i just play games (1440p ultra) and browse the web.

So, I've recently started experimenting with overclocking and staff. Been reading a lot in forums, watching videos etc etc.
Basically i didn't want increase the cpu speed above the turbo mode, so i just wanted to reduce the voltage to keep the cpu as cool as possible, because i saw high temps in some cpu intensive games (i initially synced all cores to 4.7ghz and left all else on auto).

So after experimenting with adaptive/offset/manual i've found that offset is the better one imho as it allows the voltage to fluctuate and yet be more stable without big spikes, like the adaptive does.

These are my current OC settings:

OC mode: Offset
Offset sign: +
Offset voltage: 0.01
Load line calibration: level 2 (this works entirely different if offset sign is set to "-"... it needs level 5 or 6.. why?)
SVID behavior: Best-Case Scenario
IA AC/DC: 0.01 (is this relevant also to offset or just adaptive?)
VCCIO and VCSSA: 1.16v (for VCCIO HWMonitor shows 1.200v, confirmed with HWinfo, but i have no reliable reading for VCSSA)
AVX Offset: 0
Multi Core Enhancement: Disabled
BCLK: 100
BCLK Spread Spectrum: Disabled
Long/Short Duration Package Power Limit: 4095
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max: 255.50
Min/Max CPU Cache Ratio: Auto
Dram Voltage: 1.35v (auto)
Speedstep: Enabled
C-States: Disabled

Min/Mix Vcore during normal use: 0.657v / 1.323v

Prime 95 was stable (1344/1344 + Run FFTs in-place). Max core temp is 86c. Vcore during stress test varies between 1.172v - 1.190v. VID request between 1.274v - 1.334v.

Also all the other stress tests are stable (Aida-most intensive, Cinebench R15/R20, RealBench with similar temps but slightly different Vcore under load). OCCT gives a lot of errors but doesn't crash. Don't know why, if someone knows please explain.

Please, let me have your comments about the overall image of temps and OC settings.

Also, please check the video below which i found on YouTube. At 2:28 he says that he tried the same CPU with 2 different mobos and saw huge differences in CPU temps, which i believe is not possible to achieve. He shows that the temps dropped 13c-20c just by switching from Asrock Z270 Extreme4 to MSI Gaming M7 ..... looks fishy... people delid their cpus to achieve such drops. Is that possible? Even if the VRM's are top notch quality on the MSI, can they justify such low temps on 5GHz without deliding?? And he shows he runs 5GHz with 1.277v on the MSI... what the hell? How? I know about silicon lottery but really... what the hell?






Thank you.


----------



## PrimoGhost

Hey, i need some help. Is there someone with very good sample of 8700k? Not gold maybe, but v. good.

I need Cinebench R20 score for Single Core with 5.5 - 5.6 Ghz


----------



## Babel

Hey,

I'm getting vdrops even with LLC 7. Dropping from 1.270 to 1.243 at most under load with benchmarking and gaming. I've read that this shouldn't be happening with LLC 6 and I would expect not at all with LLC 7. With LLC 6 it dropped all the way down to 1.209.

Any ideas why this is happening?

Specs:
I7 8700k @ 5ghz 1.27v delidded with NZXT Kraken x62
G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3600 C15 DC SR - 2x8GB running with XMP profile
Asus Maximus XI Hero


----------



## Falkentyne

Babel said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm getting vdrops even with LLC 7. Dropping from 1.270 to 1.243 at most under load with benchmarking and gaming. I've read that this shouldn't be happening with LLC 6 and I would expect not at all with LLC 7. With LLC 6 it dropped all the way down to 1.209.
> 
> Any ideas why this is happening?
> 
> Specs:
> I7 8700k @ 5ghz 1.27v delidded with NZXT Kraken x62
> G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3600 C15 DC SR - 2x8GB running with XMP profile
> Asus Maximus XI Hero


Because it's working as intended.
Who told you LLC7 had no vdroop? Only LLC8 has no vdroop 0 mOhms
LLC7 has about 0.3 mOhms of loadline vdroop. LLC6 about 0.52 mOhms more or less, on 6 core processors. That's just an estimation and that's taken from Gigabyte boards (LLC6=Turbo, LLC7=Extreme, LLC8=Ultra Extreme).


----------



## Babel

Falkentyne said:


> Babel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I'm getting vdrops even with LLC 7. Dropping from 1.270 to 1.243 at most under load with benchmarking and gaming. I've read that this shouldn't be happening with LLC 6 and I would expect not at all with LLC 7. With LLC 6 it dropped all the way down to 1.209.
> 
> Any ideas why this is happening?
> 
> Specs:
> I7 8700k @ 5ghz 1.27v delidded with NZXT Kraken x62
> G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3600 C15 DC SR - 2x8GB running with XMP profile
> Asus Maximus XI Hero
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's working as intended.
> Who told you LLC7 had no vdroop? Only LLC8 has no vdroop 0 mOhms
> LLC7 has about 0.3 mOhms of loadline vdroop. LLC6 about 0.52 mOhms more or less, on 6 core processors. That's just an estimation and that's taken from Gigabyte boards (LLC6=Turbo, LLC7=Extreme, LLC8=Ultra Extreme).
Click to expand...

Ah ok. I must have misunderstood how it worked then.

Anyway, since I'm able to run 5ghz stable at so low voltage, should I be worried at all about overshoots?


----------



## munternet

Babel said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm getting vdrops even with LLC 7. Dropping from 1.270 to 1.243 at most under load with benchmarking and gaming. I've read that this shouldn't be happening with LLC 6 and I would expect not at all with LLC 7. With LLC 6 it dropped all the way down to 1.209.
> 
> Any ideas why this is happening?
> 
> Specs:
> I7 8700k @ 5ghz 1.27v delidded with NZXT Kraken x62
> G.Skill TridentZ DDR4-3600 C15 DC SR - 2x8GB running with XMP profile
> Asus Maximus XI Hero


You say you are using XMP.....can I ask what your vccio and vccsa are?
Edit: I wasn't suggesting the io and sa were affecting the vdroop, just wondering what XMP was setting them at, since XMP seems to run rampant with them.


----------



## GeneO

nm


----------



## Bride

trying to remake a solid base for my OC

3.6GHz core - 3.6GHz cache - 3.6GHz ram
Vcore 1.020v
VCCIO 1.230v (auto)
VCCSA 1.300v (auto)

4.0GHz core - 4.0GHz cache - 3.6GHz ram
Vcore 1.120v
VCCIO 1.230v (auto)
VCCSA 1.300v (auto)

blend p95 >9h


----------



## anshugiri

*8700k 4.9ghz at 1.30v good or bad?*

Hello folks. So I’ve managed to get 4.90 ghz (no offset), uncore 4.6 perfectly stable in all conditions and stress tests at 1.30v set in bios. Under heavy avx loads it draws 1.328v as shown in hwinfo. I managed to pass most stress tests at 5ghz (-1 avx) with 1.38v, but the temps are too high for my nhu14s to handle. 

Is this considered a good or bad chip?


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

There's not many of these on ebay, and hardly any under $375US which is CRAZY. Where's all the used i7-8700k's


----------



## GeneO

Kaltenbrunner said:


> There's not many of these on ebay, and hardly any under $375US which is CRAZY. Where's all the used i7-8700k's


Burned out? Or in use more likely.


----------



## manolith

I was having alot of issues with my 8700k with the z370 asus strix mini itx board. alot of coold boot issues and instability and finaly a ram slot failed. This past week I got a z390 asrock phantom mini itx and the all my issues were eliminated. I had delided the 8700k and use liquid metal between ihs and die and regular thermal paste for cooler which is a corsair h100i. So far i been rock solid stable at 1.27v 5ghz no avx offsets i am still testing stability to find the lowest possible voltage for 5ghz. temps are maxing out low 70s during aida 64 and prime max heat torture tests. for some reason the chip needs crazy voltage for 5.1 and so on. not worth the gains.


----------



## bei fei

*How does this look?*

Here is my 8700k
I will be working on the memory soon


----------



## GeneO

bei fei said:


> Here is my 8700k
> I will be working on the memory soon


Looks good!


----------



## ronaldoz

manolith said:


> I was having alot of issues with my 8700k with the z370 asus strix mini itx board. alot of coold boot issues and instability and finaly a ram slot failed. This past week I got a z390 asrock phantom mini itx and the all my issues were eliminated. I had delided the 8700k and use liquid metal between ihs and die and regular thermal paste for cooler which is a corsair h100i. So far i been rock solid stable at 1.27v 5ghz no avx offsets i am still testing stability to find the lowest possible voltage for 5ghz. temps are maxing out low 70s during aida 64 and prime max heat torture tests. for some reason the chip needs crazy voltage for 5.1 and so on. not worth the gains.


How will liquid metal be after a while? Won't it cook onto the die itself? I used it for my 4790K earlier with a delid, but did not use it that long. And did not take a look after. Do you think you could clean liquid metal and renew it? I'm pretty sure I will get around 90C with 1.30V at the moment (not delid). With short Intel Burn tests it rise up to 86C or anything near.

BTW, I might change settings, but I won't even have 4,9GHz stable with 1.27V.


----------



## manolith

ronaldoz said:


> How will liquid metal be after a while? Won't it cook onto the die itself? I used it for my 4790K earlier with a delid, but did not use it that long. And did not take a look after. Do you think you could clean liquid metal and renew it? I'm pretty sure I will get around 90C with 1.30V at the moment (not delid). With short Intel Burn tests it rise up to 86C or anything near.
> 
> BTW, I might change settings, but I won't even have 4,9GHz stable with 1.27V.


i think that the liquid metal issues are with copper and aluminium. the IHS is nickel plated and the liquid metal doesnt do much other than discolor it a bit. its a bit harder to clean than conventional thermal paste but the thermal benefits are immense at least on the 8700k


----------



## mattxx88

hi guys, wanna make a little pc office with mine 8086k and i am looking for a mini itx motherboard (want to overclock it a bit) what MB should i buy?


----------



## ronaldoz

Hello, just asking about this statistics:

- 8700K *delid* @ 4.9Ghz (4,7Ghz uncore)
- Adaptive V1.34
- Uses *V1.275*
- Prime v29.8 SmallFFT (max / default preset)
- Max *74C*
- Max 70C @ V1.245 (this was used @ 4.8Ghz)
- No instability so far
- 280mm radiator

Are these temps regular for a delid 8700K? (only 2 x 140mm push, not pull yet)

*EDIT:* The test is just a short one, but I noticed the MOS temp is too high.. so the CPU will underclock a lot, to 3,7Ghz. This are the VRM's at the motherboard...

*EDIT 2:*
At the moment:
- using adaptive vCore v1.30
- Uses *V1.275*
- 50x (5,0 Ghz)
- SmallFFT 1344k min / max
- no AVX
- Now using around 75% LLC setting

Running stable for 1 hour now
- MOS (VRM's) max: 76C
- CPU Cores max: 61C, but more around 55C all the time

So the vCore is the same as for 4,9Ghz, running Prime95 stable for an hour at the moment.

*EDIT 3:*
- Same settings and temps as above, but @ 5,0Ghz > no uncore
- SmallFFT (default settings)
- Placed a 140mm fan pointing VRM's > max VRM temp 74C (stable around this temp)
- Note: this test makes the CPU / VRM work harder, because the smaller amount of k size @ SmallFFT
- Before I did have 108C VRM for the same test, and stopped it after a couple of minutes because of this.
- Means around 40C improvement @ VRM at least..
- In my first comment, I noted the throttling.. it does not happen now, because the VRM temps are super now


----------



## David Verdeyen

Temps and voltages look pretty solid. Mine is running quite a bit hotter so I am looking to delid mine soon. Hope that solves my issues and I can get temps down similar to yours.


----------



## ronaldoz

David Verdeyen said:


> Temps and voltages look pretty solid. Mine is running quite a bit hotter so I am looking to delid mine soon. Hope that solves my issues and I can get temps down similar to yours.


That I would surely do.. delidding is great. I used Dr.Delid tool tho, that makes it easy.. 

After testing a bit more, this is pretty much it:
- 1,30 vcore
- 5,0Ghz
- Prime 95 Small FFT Small (hotter then 1344kb test)
- CPU package max 68C
- VRM max 72C

About the VRM: 
- without cooling it, it will raise over 100C shortly
- with 80mm casefan, it will raise really slowly to 100C
- with 140mm casefan, it stop raising @ 72C


----------



## Yetyhunter

Guys, I need some advice. I have my 8700k running at 5,1ghz stable. I Have it set to max-power saving with all the C states active to have it down-clock and down-volt when it's not needed. I noticed after playing 1 hour of Doom eternal the clock was constantly jumping from 800mhz to 5100mhz. 
I have two questions:

1.How can I make it stay stable at 5100 when gaming?
2.What are the downsides/advantages at running full clock but with down-voltage enabled when not in use? (edit: I can do the switch to constant 5.1 simply by changing the power plan to high performance)


----------



## ronaldoz

Yetyhunter said:


> Guys, I need some advice. I have my 8700k running at 5,1ghz stable. I Have it set to max-power saving with all the C states active to have it down-clock and down-volt when it's not needed. I noticed after playing 1 hour of Doom eternal the clock was constantly jumping from 800mhz to 5100mhz.
> I have two questions:
> 
> 1.How can I make it stay stable at 5100 when gaming?
> 2.What are the downsides/advantages at running full clock but with down-voltage enabled when not in use? (edit: I can do the switch to constant 5.1 simply by changing the power plan to high performance)


So you figured it right? I think it is super normal to down-clock and down-voltage. Only when having some extreme demands, you could want constant high clock / high voltage. But for productional use, those bvehaviour is totally normal. What voltage are you using for 5,0Ghz and how much for 5,1Ghz? Do you have any idea how your VRM temps are doing?


----------



## Mooncheese

Hi all, I am currently solid (have been for 2 years) @ 5.0 GHz, 0 AVX, at 1.342v Dynamic (only 1.342v when I switch to High Performance Power Plan otherwise it's like at 800mv) and am changing the TIM on the GPU to liquid metal (conductonaut) and also in between IHS and monoblock (nickel plated), CPU is delidded but I'm not happy with the temps (upwards of 75-80C under AVX instruction set, maybe 60C while gaming) and I'd like to push for 5.1 GHz, 0 AVX but am worried that that may require upwards of 1.425v. I'm trying to understand what the max safe voltage for this chip is and I'm confused as to whether or not it's 1.52v or if that is the VID value, it seems there was a debate about it back here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/5-intel-cpus/1639998-i7-8700k-overclock-results-settings-173.html

I don't intend to run 1.425v constant, I'm just curious as to what everyone thinks about this and what the max safe voltage actually is.


----------



## Zemach

8086K R20 5.7Ghz Cache 5.2Ghz 6/6 1.5v Water Temp 25.6c Direct Die


----------



## Mooncheese

Zemach said:


> 8086K R20 5.7Ghz Cache 5.2Ghz 6/6 1.5v Water Temp 25.6c Direct Die


What is the max safe voltage? 1.5v for a few benchmark runs is different than extended gaming sessions, hours on end. 

Also, what did you use for direct die cooling? I'm hearing there are some risks associated with removing the IHS, something about thermal expansion in the CPU PCB or something.


----------



## Zemach

Mooncheese said:


> What is the max safe voltage? 1.5v for a few benchmark runs is different than extended gaming sessions, hours on end.
> 
> Also, what did you use for direct die cooling? I'm hearing there are some risks associated with removing the IHS, something about thermal expansion in the CPU PCB or something.


I use the original socket Direct die Is designed to be like IHS PCB. There is no heat build up. Of course, it's like you Delid the normal


----------



## Zemach

Mooncheese said:


> What is the max safe voltage? 1.5v for a few benchmark runs is different than extended gaming sessions, hours on end.
> 
> Also, what did you use for direct die cooling? I'm hearing there are some risks associated with removing the IHS, something about thermal expansion in the CPU PCB or something.


5.7 / 5.2 G I don't want to use it 24/7, I just want to test how effective it is.


----------



## Sirrah81

Hi guy's (and girls?)

I hope I'm in the right place with this question. Didn't want to start a new thread for it, as the answer is probably fairly simple.

I'm new to overclocking, but have done quite some reading on it, watched many YT videos and by now feel confident enough to start doing my first (mild) cpu overclock. There's just this one last thing I'm not sure about yet. I tried to find an answer on the forums where I'm active, but these forums are not specifically for overclocking and I'm having a hard time getting answers.

I want to increase my cpu ratio with small increments (100-200MHz at the time) and test for stability after each increase. However before increasing the cpu ratio, I will have to set my Vcore to a certain fixed value (correct me if I'm wrong, but I read that if I leave it on auto, it'll just increase the voltage automatically and probably more excessive than needed).

So my question..
What initial Vcore voltage value should I start with?


I already read that eventually I should stay below 1.3V (with my pretty simple cooling, probably quite a bit lower though). But at what value to start...


My system specs:
8700k (no delid)
GTX 1080ti
32GB DDR4
SSD M.2
650W psu
Gelid Phantom cooler


----------



## moneywim

Sirrah81 said:


> Hi guy's (and girls?)
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm in the right place with this question. Didn't want to start a new thread for it, as the answer is probably fairly simple.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to overclocking, but have done quite some reading on it, watched many YT videos and by now feel confident enough to start doing my first (mild) cpu overclock. There's just this one last thing I'm not sure about yet. I tried to find an answer on the forums where I'm active, but these forums are not specifically for overclocking and I'm having a hard time getting answers.
> 
> 
> 
> I want to increase my cpu ratio with small increments (100-200MHz at the time) and test for stability after each increase. However before increasing the cpu ratio, I will have to set my Vcore to a certain fixed value (correct me if I'm wrong, but I read that if I leave it on auto, it'll just increase the voltage automatically and probably more excessive than needed).
> 
> 
> 
> So my question..
> 
> What initial Vcore voltage value should I start with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already read that eventually I should stay below 1.3V (with my pretty simple cooling, probably quite a bit lower though). But at what value to start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My system specs:
> 
> 8700k (no delid)
> 
> GTX 1080ti
> 
> 32GB DDR4
> 
> SSD M.2
> 
> 650W psu
> 
> Gelid Phantom cooler


What is the vcore set with everything on auto? That's a nice starting point than you have a choice search for the lowest vcore for stock frequency and move up on both sides.
Or start with the vcore from auto, and increase the multiplier everytime till it's getting unstable and than start upping your vcore
Hope it helps

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sirrah81

moneywim said:


> What is the vcore set with everything on auto? That's a nice starting point than you have a choice search for the lowest vcore for stock frequency and move up on both sides.
> Or start with the vcore from auto, and increase the multiplier everytime till it's getting unstable and than start upping your vcore
> Hope it helps
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


Hi moneywim, thanks for answering.
Maybe my question wasn't clear.

Where do I see my cpu vcore when everything is set to auto/default?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## moneywim

Sirrah81 said:


> Hi moneywim, thanks for answering.
> Maybe my question wasn't clear.
> 
> Where do I see my cpu vcore when everything is set to auto/default?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


Cpu-z is your friend, just boot in Windows and open cpu-z there you find all the values


Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sirrah81

moneywim said:


> Cpu-z is your friend, just boot in Windows and open cpu-z there you find all the values
> 
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


Ah ok, thanks!

I'll give it a go 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## moneywim

Sirrah81 said:


> Ah ok, thanks!
> 
> I'll give it a go
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


You can pm me also so we don't clutter this thread good luck m8

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## oscarf

Z390 AORUS MASTER (bios F11c)
Intel i7 8700K (delidded)
Corsair iCUE H115i RGB PRO XT (with 2x Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000)
G.Skill Flare X Black DDR4 3200MHz 4x8GB (F4-3200C14D-16GFX)
MSI GTX 1080 Ti FE 11Gb (with EVGA Hybrid Cooler & 1x Noctua NF-F12 iPPC-3000)
Corsair RM850X V2 850W

CPU Clock Ratio = 50x
Ring Ratio = 48x
AVX Offset = 0
Hyper-Threading = Off 
CPU Vcore = 1.240V (static) (LLC-TURBO)
CPU Vcore = 1.260V (static) (LLC-HIGH)
RAM = X.M.P
CPU VCCIO = 0.950V DEFAULT
CPU VCCSA = 1.050V DEFAULT
CPU Internal AC/DC Lead line = Auto
CPU Vcore Loadlind Calibration = Turbo
CPU Vcore/VAXG Protection = 400.0mV
CPU Vcore Current Protection = Extreme
VAXG Current Protection = Auto
CPU Vcore PWM Switch Rate = 300.0KHz
VAXG PWM Switch Rate = 300.0KHz
PWM Phase Control = eXm Perf
VAXG Phase Control = Auto

Enhanced Multi-Core performance: Disabled
Intel Turbo Boost Technology: Disabled
All C States Support: Disabled
Package Power Limit1 – TDP (Watts): 4090
Package Power Limit1 – Time: 127
Package Power Limit2 – TDP (Watts): 4090
Package Power Limit2 – Time: 127
Platform Power Limit1 – TDP (Watts): 4090
Platform Power Limit1 – Time: 127
Platform Power Limit2 – TDP (Watts): 4090
Power Limit3 (Watts): 4090
Power Limit3 Time: 127
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E): Disabled
Intel Speed Shift Technology: Disabled
Ring to Core offset (Down Bin): Disabled
CPU EIST Function: Disabled
Race To Halt (RTH): Disabled
Energy Efficient Turbo: Disabled
Voltage Optimization: Disabled
VT-d: Disabled
Internal Graphics: Disabled


Max Temp 52-54˚C

Tested with OCCT, RealBench, Prime95, Intel XTU, Aida64, IntelBurnTest, Cinebech R15 & R20

Will swap bios to modded F11e and then try for more GHz


----------



## oscarf

How does this look, am I still on the safe side?

CPU Clock Ratio = 52x
Ring Ratio = 48x
AVX Offset = 0
Hyper-Threading = Off 
In BIOS CPU Vcore = 1.355V (static)
RAM = X.M.P
CPU VCCIO = 0.950V
CPU VCCSA = 1.050V
LLC = HIGH

HWiNFO after 2 hours with OCCT:
Current - Minimum - Maximum - Average
CPU Package: 55˚C - 30˚C - 57˚C - 54˚C
VRM MOS: 35˚C - 30˚C - 35˚C - 34˚C
VCCSA: 1.044V - 1.044V - 1.056V - 1.045V
VCCIO: 0.946V - 0.946V - 0.946V - 0.946V
VR VOUT: 1.260V - 1.250V - 1.338V - 1.259V
Current (IOUT): 92.500A - 18.500A - 103.250A - 94.690A
Power (POUT): 120.500W - 28.500W - 128.500W - 117.722W

idle VR VOUT = 1.332 V
idle CPU Package = 30˚C

Completed without any errors, will do new test tomorrow with RealBench.


----------



## 8051

oscarf said:


> How does this look, am I still on the safe side?
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio = 52x
> Ring Ratio = 48x
> AVX Offset = 0
> Hyper-Threading = Off
> In BIOS CPU Vcore = 1.355V (static)
> RAM = X.M.P
> CPU VCCIO = 0.950V
> CPU VCCSA = 1.050V
> LLC = HIGH
> 
> HWiNFO after 2 hours with OCCT:
> Current - Minimum - Maximum - Average
> CPU Package: 55˚C - 30˚C - 57˚C - 54˚C
> VRM MOS: 35˚C - 30˚C - 35˚C - 34˚C
> VCCSA: 1.044V - 1.044V - 1.056V - 1.045V
> VCCIO: 0.946V - 0.946V - 0.946V - 0.946V
> VR VOUT: 1.260V - 1.250V - 1.338V - 1.259V
> Current (IOUT): 92.500A - 18.500A - 103.250A - 94.690A
> Power (POUT): 120.500W - 28.500W - 128.500W - 117.722W
> 
> idle VR VOUT = 1.332 V
> idle CPU Package = 30˚C
> 
> Completed without any errors, will do new test tomorrow with RealBench.


Why did you disable hyperthreading? Is the 8700k vulnerable to exploits with hyperthreading enabled? Aren't you giving up perf. by disabling hyperthreading?


----------



## oscarf

8051 said:


> Why did you disable hyperthreading? Is the 8700k vulnerable to exploits with hyperthreading enabled? Aren't you giving up perf. by disabling hyperthreading?



What I mainly use the computer to (X-Plane 11 and other FlightSIM software) do not utilize HT very well, therefore I have it off.
But on other occasions I turn on HT.


----------



## Falkentyne

oscarf said:


> How does this look, am I still on the safe side?
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio = 52x
> Ring Ratio = 48x
> AVX Offset = 0
> Hyper-Threading = Off
> In BIOS CPU Vcore = 1.355V (static)
> RAM = X.M.P
> CPU VCCIO = 0.950V
> CPU VCCSA = 1.050V
> LLC = HIGH
> 
> HWiNFO after 2 hours with OCCT:
> Current - Minimum - Maximum - Average
> CPU Package: 55˚C - 30˚C - 57˚C - 54˚C
> VRM MOS: 35˚C - 30˚C - 35˚C - 34˚C
> VCCSA: 1.044V - 1.044V - 1.056V - 1.045V
> VCCIO: 0.946V - 0.946V - 0.946V - 0.946V
> VR VOUT: 1.260V - 1.250V - 1.338V - 1.259V
> Current (IOUT): 92.500A - 18.500A - 103.250A - 94.690A
> Power (POUT): 120.500W - 28.500W - 128.500W - 117.722W
> 
> idle VR VOUT = 1.332 V
> idle CPU Package = 30˚C
> 
> Completed without any errors, will do new test tomorrow with RealBench.


Those settings are perfectly safe. Good job.


----------



## oscarf

Falkentyne said:


> Those settings are perfectly safe. Good job.



Many thanks, I was a little concerned about LLC level and Vdroop
Big thanks mate


----------



## oscarf

oscarf said:


> How does this look, am I still on the safe side?
> 
> CPU Clock Ratio = 52x
> Ring Ratio = 48x
> AVX Offset = 0
> Hyper-Threading = Off
> In BIOS CPU Vcore = 1.355V (static)
> RAM = X.M.P
> CPU VCCIO = 0.950V
> CPU VCCSA = 1.050V
> LLC = HIGH
> 
> HWiNFO after 2 hours with OCCT:
> Current - Minimum - Maximum - Average
> CPU Package: 55˚C - 30˚C - 57˚C - 54˚C
> VRM MOS: 35˚C - 30˚C - 35˚C - 34˚C
> VCCSA: 1.044V - 1.044V - 1.056V - 1.045V
> VCCIO: 0.946V - 0.946V - 0.946V - 0.946V
> VR VOUT: 1.260V - 1.250V - 1.338V - 1.259V
> Current (IOUT): 92.500A - 18.500A - 103.250A - 94.690A
> Power (POUT): 120.500W - 28.500W - 128.500W - 117.722W
> 
> idle VR VOUT = 1.332 V
> idle CPU Package = 30˚C
> 
> Completed without any errors, will do new test tomorrow with RealBench.



The test yesterday was with OCCT version 5.5.7

Okay, this is how it looks from +2 hours of testing earlier today with RealBench 2.56, also completed without any errors.

HWiNFO after +2 hours with RealBench
Current - Minimum - Maximum - Average
CPU Package: 31˚C - 28˚C - 56˚C - 50˚C
VRM MOS: 30˚C - 28˚C - 33˚C - 32˚C
VCCSA: 1.044V - 1.044V - 1.056V - 1.045V
VCCIO: 0.946V - 0.935V - 1.683V - 0.946V
VR VOUT: 1.332V - 1.262V - 1.332V - 1.281V
Current (IOUT): 23.000A - 22.750A - 94.500A - 72.670A
Power (POUT): 29.000W - 28.500W - 117.000W - 90.593W

idle VR VOUT = 1.332 V
idle CPU Package = 30˚C


----------



## Mooncheese

Hi all, what is max voltage for 8700k? Currently at 5.1 GHz, 0 avx, 1.386v dynamic offset, turbo LLC (gigabyte, Extreme is highest), 1.2v vccio and vccsa, 1.45v dram, prime 95 small fft stable 20 min, no bsod on games, no windows reporting errors going on 2 weeks now. Tempted to try for 5.2 with more voltage or LLC. Proc is delidded with Bitspower nickel IHS under monoblock and 1400w radio surface area (going by EK rating, system in sig). 

Temps aren't a problem, proc only sees 1.386v a few hours a day whilst gaming, 90% of the time it's at 3.6 GHz and .700mv (Balanced Power Plan).

I'm reading that 1.52v is max for this chip but there seems to be some controversy around this and I cant seem to find a definitive answer. If I can secure 5.2 GHz 0 avx with 1.425v would this be safe given the usage and temp environment (65c load)?


----------



## ViTosS

I don't know what happened, but before with Asus Maximus X Hero I was stable RealBench 2.56 at 5.2Ghz (0 AVX Offset) only at 1.375v, now with Asus Maximus XI Apex I'm 4h RealBench 2.56 stable at the same 5.2Ghz (0 AVX Offset) but at 1.305v!

LLC 6
Vcore in BIOS 1.350v
Vcore in full load 1.305v


----------



## GeneO

ViTosS said:


> I don't know what happened, but before with Asus Maximus X Hero I was stable RealBench 2.56 at 5.2Ghz (0 AVX Offset) only at 1.375v, now with Asus Maximus XI Apex I'm 4h RealBench 2.56 stable at the same 5.2Ghz (0 AVX Offset) but at 1.305v!
> 
> LLC 6
> Vcore in BIOS 1.350v
> Vcore in full load 1.305v



They changed the way they measure the voltage.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/27686004-post2664.html


----------



## ViTosS

GeneO said:


> They changed the way they measure the voltage.
> 
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/27686004-post2664.html


Interesting, maybe that's why I thought my CPU was very warm for just 1.30v, so how do I know now what is the voltage compared to when I had the X Hero?


----------



## GeneO

ViTosS said:


> Interesting, maybe that's why I thought my CPU was very warm for just 1.30v, so how do I know now what is the voltage compared to when I had the X Hero?



I do not think there is a way to directly compare. The new way is more accurate for what its worth.


----------

